# In House Genetics Thread



## amgprb (Sep 9, 2015)

I have been noticing more and more on different threads that In house Genetics reputation has been picking up around here. I seen a handful of members who posted their purchaces on the NGR 2.0 thread and figured it was about time that the In House Genetics Family had a spot to call home here on RIU!

This thread is dedicated to everyone who has gotten IHG gear, are growing IHG gear, has grown IHG gear or who is going to buy In House gear. Please feel free to post your pics, reviews and opinions in this thread!

For anyone who doesnt know anything about the breeder, I will tell you that he is one good dude. I dont know him personally, but have gotten to know him on Instagram, and this cat is one of a kind. His gear is full of good vibes! He is very friendly, generous and helpful. 

In House Genetics has a tone of gear. He has been breeding for years, and has some of his original mothers for over 10 years used for his breeding. He also has quite the collection of elite clone-only cuts that he uses in his crosses. His specialty (and anyone who knows me, knows what I love) is making many different colorful purple strains. Check out his newest purple male on IG, that is one sexy ass stud!

I cant wait to see what some of you guys do with In House gear. Looking forward to all the bud porn!


----------



## amgprb (Sep 9, 2015)

I was lucky to be blessed with 4 packs of testers from In house Genetics! His last stud he used was his Black Cherry Pie cross. Im unsure of the exact genetics, but I will find out and post it on this thread. He hit probably 15 or so different girls with this stud, and every single one of em sounded AMAZING! There wasnt a single cross that I dont want!

 

I received:

GG4 x Black Cherry Pie
Fat Purple x Black Cherry Pie
Tahoe x Black Cherry Pie
Animal Cookies x Black Cherry Pie


----------



## amgprb (Sep 9, 2015)

Animal Cookies x Black Cherry Pie

I popped 5 of these. Had 5/5 germed. Very vigorous right from the start. By the 2nd or 3rd week in veg, these girls were very stinky! These plants are very uniform, with great male to female ratio. I got 5/5 girls out of regular seeds.

I am loving everything about these girls. Great node spacing, great structure, Huge leaves and stiiiiiiiinnnnnnkkkkkyyyyy!!!!



*i just took a bunch of pics but my network is being slow AF right now or the site is just being slow. I will post em as soon as I can


----------



## amgprb (Sep 9, 2015)

Animal Cookies x Black Cherry Pie

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

As you can see, If i could do it over again, I would have cut the soil a bit. The girls are a touch N sensitive and I have a bit of clawing.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2015)

Looks good man can't wait to see the fowers


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

this is a good thread.

im excited to see your results.
& excited to dig into my pack of wifi x black cherry pie.

got 6 (fem) ghost pie x animal cookies too.

love to grab another pack of those wifi.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 9, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> this is a good thread.
> 
> im excited to see your results.
> & excited to dig into my pack of wifi x black cherry pie.
> ...


Thanks bro. I hope u get to pop yours soon, would love to see what ya get. Regardless of when u get to pop em, definitely post in this thread when u do.

Check out greenlife seeds. Kasper had a release a few months ago using a wifi male. Prob 15 or so crosses... i got a pack of Black Cherry Soda x Wifi

I had bad luck with em, I popped 6 seeds and got all males  fortunately I bought em direct from greenlife on IG so my "5 pack" had 20 seeds in it! Gonna have to pop some more soon....


----------



## King Arthur (Sep 9, 2015)

Was looking at In House yesterday on NGR, can't wait til you finish  it might inspire me.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 9, 2015)

GG4 x Black Cherry Pie

Popped 5 beans, 4 germinated. 2 girls, 2 boys. The 4 plants were very uniform. Took after their GG4 mom. I have the GG4 cut and plant structure and leaf pattern/shape were almost identical

Very vigorous, leggy girl. Going to have some good branching.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 9, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Thanks bro. I hope u get to pop yours soon, would love to see what ya get. Regardless of when u get to pop em, definitely post in this thread when u do.
> 
> Check out greenlife seeds. Kasper had a release a few months ago using a wifi male. Prob 15 or so crosses... i got a pack of Black Cherry Soda x Wifi
> 
> I had bad luck with em, I popped 6 seeds and got all males  fortunately I bought em direct from greenlife on IG so my "5 pack" had 20 seeds in it! Gonna have to pop some more soon....


Good tread man. So the WiFi is a male in the cross or female?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2015)

Very timely thread, amigo ! I'm about to move my last round of Grape Smuggler clones to a flower tent, which will be round 3. W/ seeds being made on the back deck, I'll be moving on.

The main tent has about 6 weeks to go, and I've decided to pop fem IHG beans for it: 2 of OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies, and 2 Cherry Pie x Animal Cookies. Should have plenty of time to veg and mainline before they see the flower tent around the end of October.

BTW - were your beans _tiny ?_


----------



## amgprb (Sep 9, 2015)

Fat Purple x Black Cherry Pie

Popped 5 seeds. 5/5 germinated, unfortunately I lost 2 due to dampening  I had 3 healthy, uniform plants for around 2-3 weeks and then one began to show leaf mutations. Within a few days, the mutated plant self-topped and oddly developed 3 tops. The plant never grew right after this happened and was struggling to keep up with the rest. I ended up just culling it as I needed the space for a haplier plant. Out of the remaining 2, I ended up with 1 boy, 1 girl...

Again, very vigorous in veg. The 2 healthy plants were uniform. I ran Fat Purple for well over a year and I can confirm that again, these plants take after their mom. She has a strong artificial fruit smell mixed with skunk.

Following the trend, atleast in veg, the Black Cherry Pie male that was used definitely lets the mothers genetics shine. I am hoping that the male brings some of his color to the table.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 9, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Check out greenlife seeds. Kasper had a release a few months ago using a *wifi male*. Prob 15 or so crosses...





v.s one said:


> Good tread man. So the WiFi is a male in the cross or female?


----------



## amgprb (Sep 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Very timely thread, amigo ! I'm about to move my last round of Grape Smuggler clones to a flower tent, which will be round 3. W/ seeds being made on the back deck, I'll be moving on.
> 
> The main tent has about 6 weeks to go, and I've decided to pop fem IHG beans for it: 2 of OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies, and 2 Cherry Pie x Animal Cookies. Should have plenty of time to veg and mainline before they see the flower tent around the end of October.
> 
> BTW - were your beans _tiny ?_


Awesome brother, i hope you will keep the thread updated w yer progress.

I really cant remember if the seeds were tiny. I still have 5 of each so i will check later


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2015)

Cool ! Fat Purple [3] is on deck for the winter run, along w/ Candyland [2], GDPv2 [3], and Grandmas Sugar Cookies[3]. Looking for mucho colors and great smoke for the New Year.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Sep 9, 2015)

I snagged a pack of Velvet Pie from NGR last week and got some OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies as freebies. Really hoping for some solid purples cause the Velvet Cookies (GSC S1) used in the cross had some really intense purples and it seemed to pass its colors along in other crosses. I popped the 3 OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies aka Lemon Crippler and will be popping the Velvet Pie this winter.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 9, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> I snagged a pack of Velvet Pie from NGR last week and got some OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies as freebies. Really hoping for some solid purples cause the Velvet Cookies (GSC S1) used in the cross had some really intense purples and it seemed to pass its colors along in other crosses. I popped the 3 OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies aka Lemon Crippler and will be popping the Velvet Pie this winter.


That Velvet Cookies though! Shit looks soooooo delicious! Check out the buddoctor on IG. Dude has some amazing pics of the VC!


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 9, 2015)

thought i was down with the grape smuggler, however, realized it was just a wicked case of hemorrhoids.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Sep 9, 2015)

amgprb said:


> That Velvet Cookies though! Shit looks soooooo delicious! Check out the buddoctor on IG. Dude has some amazing pics of the VC!


Yeah I have talked to him a few times for info on the Velvet Cookies, one of my buddies passed him some Phantom Cookies x Super Lemon OG a while back. The velvet cookies do look amazing!


----------



## Blazin Purps (Sep 9, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> thought i was down with the grape smuggler, however, realized it was just a wicked case of hemorrhoids.


Time to get that looked at man


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

amgprb said:


> That Velvet Cookies though! Shit looks soooooo delicious! Check out the buddoctor on IG. Dude has some amazing pics of the VC!


go on IG and post them pics here.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 9, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i have a few norstar with
> 
> go on IG and post them pics here.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## amgprb (Sep 9, 2015)

Tahoe x Black Cherry Pie

Germed 5/5.... No pics ATM as they are only wee lil pips. Less then 2 weeks old, still in solos. Very tough seeds, required a scuff and I scored the seem. Only at like the 2nd or 3rd node so nothing really to report....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 9, 2015)

just popped 3 holy power x animal cookies from in house. Lets do this.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 9, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> I snagged a pack of Velvet Pie from NGR last week and got some OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies as freebies. Really hoping for some solid purples cause the Velvet Cookies (GSC S1) used in the cross had some really intense purples and it seemed to pass its colors along in other crosses. I popped the 3 OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies aka Lemon Crippler and will be popping the Velvet Pie this winter.


I'd pop that mackinaw trail mix freebie. I got a huge yielding frosty plant that was pungent stinky lime/OG


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 9, 2015)

Looking @ that WIFI x Black Cherry Pie or the Black Cherry Pie BX1. Id love to find the closest thing to that black cherry pie I possibly can. The crosses 'so far' seem to lean towards the mother side maybe Il get two packs of the BX then one of the WIFI cross. The price is surely spot on. Plants look great so far.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 9, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Looking @ that WIFI x Black Cherry Pie or the Black Cherry Pie BX1. Id love to find the closest thing to that black cherry pie I possibly can. The crosses 'so far' seem to lean towards the mother side maybe Il get two packs of the BX then one of the WIFI cross. The price is surely spot on. Plants look great so far.


Definitely cant beat the prices! And everything I see on IG, theres alot of fire to be found in these packs!

Thanks. Besides the claw action i got going on, they have been very easy/healthy/hearty plants to grow. Im confident they will use up the excess nitrogen and straighten themselves out within a week.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 9, 2015)

had those holy power beans in my hand tonight.
went with 5 female seeds iced grapefruit.
one & done type.

the HPxAC seeds need a proper look see.
great to see someone eyeing them up.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 11, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Very timely thread, amigo ! I'm about to move my last round of Grape Smuggler clones to a flower tent, which will be round 3. W/ seeds being made on the back deck, I'll be moving on.
> 
> The main tent has about 6 weeks to go, and I've decided to pop fem IHG beans for it: 2 of OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies, and 2 Cherry Pie x Animal Cookies. Should have plenty of time to veg and mainline before they see the flower tent around the end of October.
> 
> BTW - were your beans _tiny ?_


 Baby beans gonna pop these now. I always wanted to try mainlining. Finally got fems to do so any tips.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 11, 2015)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3497969 Baby beans gonna pop these now. I always wanted to try mainlining. Finally got fems to do so any tips.


The first dozen or so pages of this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-main-lining-thread.542308/


----------



## v.s one (Sep 11, 2015)

Gracias!!


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 11, 2015)

lookin forward to what this ogkb x secret weapon is all about to


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 11, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Animal Cookies x Black Cherry Pie
> 
> View attachment 3496396
> 
> ...


nice proportions all over, and those glossy leaves remind me of a killer strain from many years ago called RATSAK!!!...drooling to see what the full budded plant looks like & the cured buds toooooooooooo


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 11, 2015)

amgprb said:


> View attachment 3496710 View attachment 3496711


& for $50 its the best buy of the week i bet


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 11, 2015)

ffs i gotta get those velvet pies...does anyone know if theres a promo code @ ngr at the moment?...though even without a promo its still great value


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 11, 2015)

cant wait...had to get em b4 sold out


----------



## amgprb (Sep 11, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> cant wait...had to get em b4 sold outView attachment 3498092


Nice score! I cant wait to see some velvet pie porn! I have seen some gorgeous pics of it, i dont think u will be disapointed!


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 11, 2015)

damn!
all this excitement.

im cracking a few of those wifi x bcp now.
calling it black cherry wifi ...respekt.


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 11, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Nice score! I cant wait to see some velvet pie porn! I have seen some gorgeous pics of it, i dont think u will be disapointed!


thanks man, this thread turned me on so had to get those beans quick, you never know once sold out it could be ages before a new release(if ever?) pls keep up your good work


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 11, 2015)

two stardawg going.
hope i get a male !!!!

chucka chucka !


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 11, 2015)

in this thread now.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 11, 2015)

Nice already have rainbow cookie just waiting for animal pie they look good candidate for my d&d #5 male and my neverland #1 male some cookie cross a soon as i harvest my pollen also it will be my first cookie grow what do you prefer with cookie cross ? Untopped , toped , fimed, lst ???


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 11, 2015)

i grow all plants to fit my space.
so i like topping, scrog, sog.

if the plant needs anything else i trash it.
its how a plant fills in & what you can do to max it.

i havent grown any cookies yet.
there are some gsc x chem4og in my veg tent.

but its the first time with them from seed.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 11, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Nice already have rainbow cookie just waiting for animal pie they look good candidate for my d&d #5 male and my neverland #1 male some cookie cross a soon as i harvest my pollen also it will be my first cookie grow what do you prefer with cookie cross ? Untopped , toped , fimed, lst ???


To maxamize yield, most cookie crosses benifit from top and train


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 11, 2015)

amgprb said:


> To maxamize yield, most cookie crosses benifit from top and train


Thanks i think i will mainlined it and put a net


----------



## Beemo (Sep 11, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Thanks i think i will mainlined it and put a net


no reason to mainline if your using a net.
you'll figure it out.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 11, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> lookin forward to what this ogkb x secret weapon is all about toView attachment 3498068


Pm me for s code if you still need one


----------



## georgio838 (Sep 11, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Pm me for s code if you still need one


thanks vs, i couldnt wait & went on through with a purchase..the velvet pie & purple gsc x voodoo...as good as it gets..cheers man


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 12, 2015)

Beemo said:


> no reason to mainline if your using a net.
> you'll figure it out.


They will be mainlined for more top that getting scrogged 2 time i saw a lot of thread of cookie and animal cookie they were doing this and getting better yields then simply scrogged


----------



## amgprb (Sep 12, 2015)

Here is the lineage of his Black Cherry Pie... These are screen shots from In House Genetics IG page. IG sucks in that it wont let you copy & paste text.

 

 

Soooo it looks like it is:

Black cherry soda x 501st OG

(BCS x 501st OG) x Cherry Pie

((BCSx501st OG)xCP) x BCS


----------



## v.s one (Sep 12, 2015)

Cool that's better now I know white cherry pies WiFi is a female then.


----------



## professor KIND (Sep 12, 2015)

^ yes.

mine cracked already.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 12, 2015)

A perfect 3/3 on the ghost pies. I think them beans being so tiny is a feminized thing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2015)

4 planted, 4 risen. 4 -5 weeks to get them prepped for bloom.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 13, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> 4 planted, 4 risen. 4 -5 weeks to get them prepped for bloom.
> 
> View attachment 3499469


 I like them scribbles on them cups. Recycling nice.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I like them scribbles on them cups. Recycling nice.


Those yogurt parfaits are killer even w/o being stoned...[.I guess ] ...


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 14, 2015)

A day after popping their heads out of the peat pellets, they'll always have their tail coming out the bottom. They come out of the yogurt domes, and into pea gravel in 6 oz styro cups. They'll get straight tap watered once a day until roots grow out the bottoms of the cup [usually around a week], then they'll go into their bucket homes in 1/4 strength nute solution. But birthing the babies is always my favorite part of the grow.


----------



## TheHermit (Sep 18, 2015)

Anyone have any idea what the secret weapon is in the ogkb x secret weapon cross?


----------



## amgprb (Sep 18, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Anyone have any idea what the secret weapon is in the ogkb x secret weapon cross?


He talks bout it on IG but wont disclose what it is


----------



## bloodstone (Sep 18, 2015)

He explains mostly what secret weapon is, look for the huge male plant far down in his pictures. I'ts white fire alien x wifi x pie. Don't know if pie is for cherry pie or ?


----------



## TheHermit (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for the answers. I have been looking for something with ogkb in it for a while.


----------



## bloodstone (Sep 18, 2015)

I might lean toward animal pie as a guess.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 18, 2015)

any info on the white cherry pie?


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 19, 2015)

After a month of debate, I finally pulled the trigger on the velvet pie.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 19, 2015)

holy power x animal cookies up and in party cups.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2015)

was it you that cracked rasberry kush?


----------



## kkeyser (Sep 19, 2015)

bloodstone said:


> I might lean toward animal pie as a guess.


It's cherry pie


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 19, 2015)

Just picked up a pack of white cherry pie!


----------



## amgprb (Sep 19, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> Just picked up a pack of white cherry pie!


Sounds delicious! Now pop them badboys and join in on all the fun!


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 19, 2015)

Any pics?


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 19, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> Any pics?


 
Front right animal pie behind in the middle its rainbow sherbet the rest are from sure fire seed


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2015)

The front left looks like Casey Jones.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 20, 2015)

I went ahead and got a pack of the Black Cherry Pie BX1.. Lets goo


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 20, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> The front left looks like Casey Jones.


Well done its cheesy jones from sure fire seeds and behind its blue dawg and in the back firestarter


----------



## TubePot (Sep 20, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Well done its cheesy jones from sure fire seeds and behind its blue dawg and in the back firestarter


Who sells firestarter beans?


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 20, 2015)

TubePot said:


> Who sells firestarter beans?


Sure fire seeds


----------



## TubePot (Sep 21, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> Sure fire seeds


Um That I know. LOL. Where can I buy them. Who has Sure fire seeds in stock?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2015)

TubePot said:


> Um That I know. LOL. Where can I buy them. Who has Sure fire seeds in stock?


http://www.cannazon.com/Cannabis-Seeds/Sure-Fire-Seeds


----------



## TubePot (Sep 21, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> http://www.cannazon.com/Cannabis-Seeds/Sure-Fire-Seeds


Tks, FYI, I spoke with him on FB and was told he's not dropping any longer at the zon.


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 21, 2015)

I follow this bro on IG, definitely fucks with the frost...


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 21, 2015)

IHG are one of those breeders like Dyansty, I want to try their gear but have too many packs of other stuff to dig into that I can't justify buying more. Their crosses definetly sound good though.

Thanks for starting this thread amgprb


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 22, 2015)

Man, In house is using genetics others are charging an arm and leg for. Love it!


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 22, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Man, In house is using genetics others are charging an arm and leg for. Love it!


Ogkb cross for 75$ a 10 packs i think its the best price on the market


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 22, 2015)

Should I run some inhouse next time or do Bodhi instead? 
I got kosher tangie x doc og and holy power x mclovin kush.
Bodhi?


----------



## amgprb (Sep 22, 2015)

Fresh In House Genetics drop on Firestax! Drop was a couple hours ago so dont sleep on em! Also some killer IHG freebies too


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 22, 2015)

amgprb said:


> Fresh In House Genetics drop on Firestax! Drop was a couple hours ago so dont sleep on em! Also some killer IHG freebies too


what freebies?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 22, 2015)

I wish they listed what they were aswell. WIFI x BCP sold out @ NGR ..i wass to slow so now Im tempted to swinging an order in @ Firestax if the freebies are decent.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 22, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I wish they listed what they were aswell. WIFI x BCP sold out @ NGR ..i wass to slow so now Im tempted to swinging an order in @ Firestax if the freebies are decent.


i bought the last pack at NGR


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 22, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> i bought the last pack at NGR


Last I looked 5 remained..the day I go to purchase my cart is updated and bam sold out..ya snooze ya loose and one could say i was sleeping hard. I picked up another pack of Sin's BLP's for a rainy day..since 2 packs were left..everywhere else is sold out so i hit the trigger on those before they are gone for another year..atleast I got something.

Firestax will get an order from me tommorow! those WIFI x BCP is what i need in my life. still awaiting my first order from NGR aswell.. BCP BX1.


----------



## greendave (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey amgprb I was just on firestax forum and couldn't find much info on IHG and came here to start a thread asking if anyone has any experience with them and bam there you had already done so.Thanks man awesome info.Picked up 2 packs myself.


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 22, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Last I looked 5 remained..the day I go to purchase my cart is updated and bam sold out..ya snooze ya loose and one could say i was sleeping hard. I picked up another pack of Sin's BLP's for a rainy day..since 2 packs were left..everywhere else is sold out so i hit the trigger on those before they are gone for another year..atleast I got something.
> 
> Firestax will get an order from me tommorow! those WIFI x BCP is what i need in my life. still awaiting my first order from NGR aswell.. BCP BX1.


same waiting on ngr order as well


----------



## greendave (Sep 22, 2015)

Picked mine up from stax got 1 animal pie X10 FEM and 1X10 orangutang reg.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 24, 2015)

So my dad prefers growing out Fems and IHG fem prices are really nice on NGR. I'm going to get him a pack of the Purple Animal Kush for his birthday, can anyone help me find pictures or a smoke report of it?

I checked out IHG Instagram, he has a ton of pics but I haven't come across a Purple Animal pic yet. I did find pics of his mendo purps though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 24, 2015)

All seedlings have grown good root tails through the cups, so time to move them to the buckets. Three of the four will move along. One cherry pie x ac has great roots, but is behind, and some sort of mutant early on. There was a time I'd nurture it along for a spell, but those days are gone. If you can't keep up, out you go [ along with the midweek song freebie white widow, popped for a backup ]. Of course, having 8 other beans makes it a lot less painful.


----------



## THCbreeder (Sep 24, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Very timely thread, amigo ! I'm about to move my last round of Grape Smuggler clones to a flower tent, which will be round 3. W/ seeds being made on the back deck, I'll be moving on. The main tent has about 6 weeks to go, and I've decided to pop fem IHG beans for it: 2 of OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies, and 2 Cherry Pie x Animal Cookies. Should have plenty of time to veg and mainline before they see the flower tent around the end of October. BTW - were your beans _tiny ?_





Amos Otis said:


> Cool ! Fat Purple [3] is on deck for the winter run, along w/ Candyland [2], GDPv2 [3], and Grandmas Sugar Cookies[3]. Looking for mucho colors and great smoke for the New Year.


 nice nice I just popped 4 og ghost pie x animal cookies. My seeds were tiny but coming along !!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 24, 2015)

anyone have pictures of wifi x cherry pie? looks dank and i bought a pack


----------



## amgprb (Sep 27, 2015)

Fat Purple x Black Cherry Pie

Starting to frost up! ALL calyxes coming in purple! A nice magenta color, shes gonna be a stunner! Going to be solid purple flowers fosho


----------



## amgprb (Sep 27, 2015)

Gorilla Glue #4 x Black Cherry Pie

Its amazing how much of the GG4 shines through. I was very hesitant on this and ANY GG4 cross do to the nature in which GG4 was created. I really didnt believe GG4 would breed well being a 3 or 4 way hermi orgy cross!!!


----------



## amgprb (Sep 27, 2015)

I have a bunch of the Animal Cookies pics that I will post 2moro.... have to water the girls and get to bed. Gotta be up for work in 4 hours  #INGT lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Sep 27, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I have a bunch of the Animal Cookies pics that I will post 2moro.... have to water the girls and get to bed. Gotta be up for work in 4 hours  #INGT lol


damn bro i have to be at work in 10 lol have a good night and for some reason my stuff have not shipped yet from ngr? :/


----------



## v.s one (Sep 29, 2015)

I just got done reading that professor kind got banned. What a bummer. I was really looking forward to his white cherry pie grow. Since he is gone I just soaked 6 beans in water. Because I know a lot people want to see her so I will update when I have something. R.i.P professor


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I just got done reading that professor kind got banned. What a bummer. I was really looking forward to his white cherry pie grow. Since he is gone I just soaked 6 beans in water. Because I know a lot people want to see her so I will update when I have something. R.i.P professor


It's Cabin Fever, not IHG, but I've got a massive White Cherry clone 3-4 weeks from finish. Spent the day yesterday vaping some quick dry buds off mom [ RIP].


----------



## v.s one (Sep 29, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> It's Cabin Fever, not IHG, but I've got a massive White Cherry clone 3-4 weeks from finish. Spent the day yesterday vaping some quick dry buds off mom [ RIP].


 Sounds yummy brother!!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Sounds yummy brother!!!!


It is. Here's today\s mom bud...maybe dry enough to roll.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 29, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> It is. Here's today\s mom bud...maybe dry enough to roll.
> 
> View attachment 3510634 View attachment 3510635


 Looks nice not to dense not to fluffy and the white packs the frost on her.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Looks nice not to dense not to fluffy and the white packs the frost on her.


The breeder says it's cherry pie x kerberos kush - which I have no idea what that is. Another name for the white?

BTW - it passes the smoke test.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Sep 30, 2015)

someone mentioned cannazon a few pages back? stay away!!! I got ripped for $200 there. wont respond to shit.

ANyone know the deets on purple hulk? from In House? his hulk crosses go on sale this week.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 30, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> someone mentioned cannazon a few pages back? stay away!!! I got ripped for $200 there. wont respond to shit.
> 
> ANyone know the deets on purple hulk? from In House? his hulk crosses go on sale this week.


Same here fuck mr. C cocksmoke.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 30, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> someone mentioned cannazon a few pages back? stay away!!! I got ripped for $200 there. wont respond to shit.
> 
> ANyone know the deets on purple hulk? from In House? his hulk crosses go on sale this week.


It's a real shame man. Mr. C used to be a cool ass dude that I got plenty of fire beans from. Not sure what happened to him but he fell the fuck off. Had nothing but luck with him but I've heard too many stories lately.

Meth? lol.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 3, 2015)

A perfect 6/6 on wcp. I can't wait for these to get going.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 3, 2015)

got me some double rainbow cookies and purple glue. wild cherry cookies next order.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 3, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> got me some double rainbow cookies and purple glue. wild cherry cookies next order.


Did you ever find out what the hulk was? I had my eye on wild cherry but went a different direction.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 3, 2015)

thats a secret... double purple doja x purple diesel x secret


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 20, 2015)

Question for people who have flower animal pie and rainbow cookie: how was the strech when put in flower?


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 20, 2015)

Rainbow cookie @30 day veg 20cm tall in 3l pot  

Im gonna transplant her in a 3gal smartpot and give her two weeks before flipping im gonna left it untopped since the led kind of tame the strech as you can see the internode are close


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 20, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> thats a secret... double purple doja x purple diesel x secret


anytime I hear a "Breeder" say secret.. and I'm going way out on a limb here by saying breeder... chucker is more like it.

it immediately makes me want to look elsewhere.

not to mention it was mere minutes before the last In-House Genetics seed drop at firestax and In-House did not provide lineage information or parental information on 90% of their crosses to be sold from what I saw.

I saw a forum post where someone was asking for such relevant information and the breeder..eh .. chucker... told the potential customer to check Instagram.. and not even his Instagram.. but someone elses Instagram account... to search through and find the info on parental lineage.

just seemed very unprofessional. 

with new seed makers/pollen chuckers springing up daily.. and the likes of Bodhi and Exotic Genetix and real pros offering packs of their gear for prices in the relative same ballpark (less than $100USD) I can't see buying something that is.. "Blah, Blah, Blah, Crossed with Secret... Go check my buddies Instagram bro if u wanna know that."


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 20, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> anytime I hear a "Breeder" say secret.. and I'm going way out on a limb here by saying breeder... chucker is more like it.
> 
> it immediately makes me want to look elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Even for a "chucker" is gear is dank and im still searching for someone disapointed by his gear and on ngr they have good price like 75$/10fem and 50$/10reg


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 20, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> with new seed makers/pollen chuckers springing up daily.. and the likes of Bodhi and Exotic Genetix and real pros offering packs of their gear for prices in the relative same ballpark (less than $100USD) I can't see buying something that is.. "Blah, Blah, Blah, Crossed with Secret... Go check my buddies Instagram bro if u wanna know that."


Fair point.

On the other hand, few new bean makers are offering fems, which I run about 50% of the time. Established companies generally offer fem beans anywhere from $16 - $20 a bean on average. A $75 10 pack, is an easy gamble, imo. We'll see, I have 3 a week away from flip.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 20, 2015)

the red flag for me is sooooooo many crosses in little time. lets face it pretty much everybody besides breeders like simon at serious and a few others are chuckers. Hmmmm lets throw this crap at the wall and see what sticks....

nobody is truly refining strains to the point of stability anymore it seems. The average pothead's attention span is too short and they want the next best thing. not something thats been worked on for years.

all the gorilla glue crosses, cookie crosses etc. Josey whales could have made a fortune just selling GG4 beans or same with Darkhorse selling just Bruce Banner 3 beans.

everybody wants the new thing crossed with the next new thing.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Oct 20, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> the red flag for me is sooooooo many crosses in little time. lets face it pretty much everybody besides breeders like simon at serious and a few others are chuckers. Hmmmm lets throw this crap at the wall and see what sticks....
> 
> nobody is truly refining strains to the point of stability anymore it seems. The average pothead's attention span is too short and they want the next best thing. not something thats been worked on for years.
> 
> ...


You make a good point about "breeding," but I think sometimes that point over looks the most important part of growing...is the end product dank. I think many breeders have foregone the notion of refining strains for decades before releasing, because more often than not those strains are no more dank than the poly hybrids on the market today. I remember when fem seeds were believed to be so unstable that it was a pure waste of time and a huge risk in most any capacity to a commercial grower. Ime, that was never the case. I just keep the stress low and remove suspect plants from early flower. That goes for my experience with poly hybrids as well. I've found far more top tier polys than strains from breeders that worked the shit out of a particular line. I've only been growing for just shy of a decade, but science is really working in today's seed biz. Fwiw


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 20, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> ... Established companies generally offer fem beans anywhere from $16 - $20 a bean on average. A $75 10 pack, is an easy gamble, imo. We'll see, I have 3 a week away from flip.


Please keep us updated. I would love to see the results.

Personally I never run fem seeds anyway.

Not objectively opposed to it, but the idea usually doesn't appeal to me as the breeders I usually support don't make FEM seeds anyway.

About 10 years ago I ran some FEMs but the results were lackluster compared to my REG plants.. also they were from shit companies like World of Seeds and Green House. But I was a complete novice back then and didn't have nearly the amount of experience that I have acquired.. which makes all the difference when choosing what to run and which seed choices are better suited to fit my needs, etc. 

These days I don't have much apprehension when running something that might come with a little risk.. like untested pollen chuck beans.. but fuck I'm not gonna pay full retail for that kinda seed. Seems like these guys are just trying to make a quick buck and not trying too hard to show any of their work.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 20, 2015)

Fem/reg/chuck/worked....makes no different in quality. Pheno hunt and find a keeper, no matter how the beans were produced. 

I'm willing to gamble and will be dropping some velvet cookies down soon. Everything I have seen from these guys has looked like some supreme smoke.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Fem/reg/chuck/worked....makes no different in quality. Pheno hunt and find a keeper, no matter how the beans were produced....


Disagree with u there bud.

More breeders would be in the FEM seed business if they didn't feel as tho the quality of the plant was diminished when altering the sex of the the prodigy when making seed. It's pretty easy to self a plant or spray a mom with Colloidal silver , collect a jar of pollen and whore out a room of clones to make a quick buck.. you don't see more respected breeders doing things like this for very good reason. I can't believe for a second that the way the beans were produced makes "No difference in quality." In fact I believe it's the exact opposite and the very contrary.. I believe it makes all the difference.

Last night I actually was going through the 10 Cheshire Kush plants I had planted from seed and pulling the males. I had 8 females outta 10 seed plants. These were from REG seeds. I'm a firm believer that environment makes all the difference and a grower will increase his Female to Male ratio by keeping the environment ideal to the needs of the plant and by choosing good genetics to begin with.

I've been told by breeders that they think that FEM seed plants take away from the true potential of the plant.. the plants don't usually grow with the same Vigor..the yields aren't always quite the same.. the plants themselves are more prone to herm.. altering the sex and growing out a bunch of FEM seed plants supposedly compared to regs you just don't get the same level of performance as you do when you grow out REG seed plants.. the cannabinoid profiles aren't the same... the plants are diminished in quality.. this is not my opinion.. this is what I have been told by respected industry leaders..seed makers.. as I am friends with several breeders. 

So I've stayed away from FEM seeds for the past decade.

But with rations like 8/10 female to males.. who needs FEM seeds anyway?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Oct 21, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Disagree with u there bud.
> 
> More breeders would be in the FEM seed business if they didn't feel as tho the quality of the plant was diminished when altering the sex of the the prodigy when making seed. It's pretty easy to self a plant or spray a mom with Colloidal silver , collect a jar of pollen and whore out a room of clones to make a quick buck.. you don't see more respected breeders doing things like this for very good reason. I can't believe for a second that the way the beans were produced makes "No difference in quality." In fact I believe it's the exact opposite and the very contrary.. I believe it makes all the difference.
> 
> ...


Yeah, things have definitely changed. You're missing out on a lot of dank...alot! OG Raskal has been killing the fem game along with a ton of others. I totally disagree with what those breeders told you about fems taking away from true breeding potential. That's silly imo and a total opinion when I think of female strains I've ran over the years. The last female seeds I ran were Sincity's Tangerine Power and I don't see how a strain can surpass the qualities of that strain. That's just one example I've had being stellar. I think it just comes down to the breeder you purchase from. Some have perfected the science of making fem seeds, but I think what's most important whether it's a fem or reg variety is based upon the lineage. Breeders reverse cuts all the time and breed them. It's probably a common practice that breeders rarely speak about.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

My last experience with Sin City Seed stock was less than stellar. As was my experience with Raskals Fire Og Kush.. the Fire Alien Strawberry was Okay but nothing to write home about.. so Idk man.. I've run Idk how many beans.. hundreds.. maybe over a 1000 so I doubt I've missed much... I have so many cuts now that are sure fire winners I have collected over the years.. but still love the pheno hunt. My seed collection is pretty massive. We're obviously not going to agree on the FEM seed thing.. I just don't have interest in them. If FEM seeds had all of the same potential as REGs you'd think that every breeder would concentrate on only making FEM lines.. wouldn't you? Obviously this is not the case. The truth is.. most respected breeders publicly speak out against them and do not offer FEM seeds. The ones in it to make a quick buck and could care less about genetic preservation do not.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2015)

[QUOTE="MonsterDrank, post: 12002032, member: 457596"We're obviously not going to agree on the FEM seed thing.. I just don't have interest in them.[/QUOTE]

Then why keep repeating yourself? 

No minds are being changed here.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Oct 21, 2015)

I feel you 100%! I'm definitely not gonna jump at fems cuz I love the hunt as well and I had your sentiment for awhile too. I just think it's always a crap shoot, whether fem or reg. I don't get upset if I don't find a keeper cuz I keep cuts and never put all my eggs in one basket either. Putting it all into relative terms, I thought of buying some in house gear and was like fuck it why not the price is so cheap for fems the very very minor risk should be very profitable even with a single run. So from that perspective it's a win regardless.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

yea we kinda got off topic..

my whole point to the conversation was the In-House Genetics team kinda seemed like a bunch of clowns. that was pretty much it.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 21, 2015)

blah blah blah. 

I am a breeder. Just not for financial reasons. Ive been growing for 21 years, raised a family on my hobby!

I subscribe to the Chimera, Dj Short, Professor P train of thought. Alot of breeders today are nothing more than chuckers. Its not like they have the capability to do huge seed runs to find studs.

FEMS are disregarded by many breeders because it could take down their empire!!! On all these forums, what degrades the reputation of a company or breeder more than a HERMIE wiping out a crop!!!??? Why introduce a hermie trait into your Gene pool? 2nd place for ruining a company is being a douchebag example Cali connect etc

Old school thinking for choosing a male, is to look for trichomes, lateral branching and onset of male sex organs. Later into flower, the better the male. If they sex early, closer to hemp or ditchweed they seem to be.

With ultra careful selection, and understanding your gene pool that developed the female studette. reversing a female can produce semi stable stock.


I particularly enjoy pheno hunting and I wish for more variety to chose from so I usually stay away from fem. And as a hobby breeder I do not wish to introduce anything with intersex abilities into my gene pool either.

Even Bodhi and SOma seem to have way too much going on!!!! I wish breeders would go towards a masterpice, versus shotgun approach


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Even Bodhi and SOma seem to have way too much going on!!!! I wish breeders would go towards a masterpice, versus shotgun approach


This was the most sensible comment or opinion I've read on RIU all day.

But we all know why. It's the money.. can't blame them. Everyone's gotta eat and this world we live in is getting harder and harder to survive in.. especially in that industry I suppose with the oversaturation of bunk seeds like "Platinum Secret x Secret OG Animal Alien Fem Cookie Fire Nookie" and the people that will pay $100 a pack for the hype beans. I mean it's a free market so whatever.. people knock me all the time for buying TGA beans so I get it.. but I buy what works for me.. and consistantly for close to 10 years those beans haven't let me down.. well except for Jillybean and Vortex, those 2 strains kinda sucked IMO.. lol....

But yea.. Bodhi is kinda cutting loose and doing what Elite Genetics did back in the day.. taking a ton of clone onlys and rare cuts.. and hitting them with his proven studs.. sometimes it works out, sometimes it doesn't.. but he's at least giving out testers and u can see on Breedbay there's people running the lines before they go to sale.. so I will give him credit for that. I wish they all did that.. it should be a rule of thumb. I won't buy seeds usually if the breeder doesn't show or put forth any effort or work at all into his creation besides simply making the seed.. this especially includes at least listing the damn parental information and lineage on a friggin website.. I mean seriously.. how lazy are some of these guys. I saw several instances in recent months where beans were being sold by these "up and comings" where the breeder/chuckers were so friggin lazy that you could not find any info at all on a single one of their crosses anywhere... and I looked hard. One listing listed the GG#4 mom as a parent and then it said.. crossed to.. and it was blank.. so I emailed the seller.. he didn't know.. blamed the breeder for not supplying the info. Said it was actually very common that these seed makers, mostly from the USA are all about getting paid but not so interested in working on their own listings or providing content.. which makes zero sense to me.. because if I created a product.. I would want to not only stand behind it and be proud to represent it.. but also I would want my growers/customers to have that info.

But there's all kindsa people out there.. everyone's motives are different I suppose. Everyone needs to make money and I get that.

I've actually had a seed making project in the work for years now. When I release it, whether I sell it or give it away, I will be more than proud and happy to provide full documentation on my work. I just wish it were more common place.

Love Bodhi tho... mad respect for his work. Have been following him since he joined Breedbay in 2007. Grew his Purple Moonshine back then. Was a great strain. His Apollo11g, absolutely phenomenal smoke.. a staple in my grow room.

bodhi recently lost his a11g dad.. which sucked.. but I was lucky enough to get these from him as I've known him so long he takes good care of me and knows of my love for the apollo11..






Between these A11g F3s.. my F1s, and F2s I acquired elsewhere.. and various collecting, I think I have about 60 A11g seeds in my collection and a killer cut.. as well as some Joeyweed A11 beans.. so my Apollo project is gonna be awesome.

Professor P and Subcool,who I know quite well and for a long time.. 2 other guys who vigorously test before release. Mad respect for those two.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 21, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Disagree with u there bud.
> 
> More breeders would be in the FEM seed business if they didn't feel as tho the quality of the plant was diminished when altering the sex of the the prodigy when making seed. It's pretty easy to self a plant or spray a mom with Colloidal silver , collect a jar of pollen and whore out a room of clones to make a quick buck.. you don't see more respected breeders doing things like this for very good reason. I can't believe for a second that the way the beans were produced makes "No difference in quality." In fact I believe it's the exact opposite and the very contrary.. I believe it makes all the difference.
> 
> ...



For the last 10 years I've grown Ive always used FEM and REG seeds. Never has made a difference and in fact most my mothers come from fem seeds. You're argument is based on myth and zero evidence that fems are any different other than sexual traits. You're no different than the people who used to spread bs when fem seeds first started, saying they hermie more. You'll find more hermies in your beloved TGA shit then you'll find in Sin City fems for instance. It was a myth and these days a joke. If the genetics are stable fem seeds are no different and no more hermie prone. 

I don't usually involve myself in pissing matches but there's thousands of journals, reports and pictures to prove you wrong. You've provided zero evidence.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> ... You'll find more hermies in your beloved TGA shit then you'll find in Sin City fems for instance. It was a myth and these days a joke. If the genetics are stable fem seeds are no different and no more hermie prone.
> 
> I don't usually involve myself in pissing matches but there's thousands of journals, reports and pictures to prove you wrong. You've provided zero evidence.


I've grown hundreds of TGA plants and only had a single Jacks Cleaner II herm at Day 63. It was sterile tho, no pollen.. no seeds. To be honest.. that was one of 3 plants total in the last decade I've had ever to show male preflowers. My friends call me "The Hermless King." You keep as close to perfect environment as possible.. and usually things like this just don't happen unless the plant blooms for too long.

Besides the Jacks Cleaner II.. the other hermies were a Boognish Rising (Black Rose/DPD cross) from a guy on Cannazon, and an Ultimate Moondawg from Elite Genetics.

and for the last time re: FEM seeds.. this will be the last I speak of it.. Idk what kinda evidence you want? There's really no evidence or proof contrary to support either conclusion one is better than the other. I cold provide direct quotes from breeders who say why they don't create FEM seeds that would support my above opinion.. but it seems like a giant waste of time. Above we kinda mutually already said.. we're finished on that topic, all kinda agreed that topic isn't going anywhere.. let's just agree to disagree.. k?


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 21, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> yea we kinda got off topic..
> 
> my whole point to the conversation was the In-House Genetics team kinda seemed like a bunch of clowns. that was pretty much it.


Have you grown some in house or saw a bad comment about their gear?? So why can you say they are a bunch of clown??? Feel more like you are the clown because we don't give a fudge about what you think if you have nothing to back your word!!!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 21, 2015)

Ive ran most of Subcool menu and only had qleaner hermie on me and chances are its my fault. I am a tester for Sin city, and active member over there. and the main crosses that are hermie prone for them are fems and crosses with cookies in the mix.

there are tons of threads where Sin mint and tang power hermied.

There is science behind why Fems are prone to hermie. because they are a product of hermie. Some strains hermie easier than others, and if it is used for reversing, the progeny is shaky at best.

It is also basic genetic science that offspring have genetic cursors fro their parents. Fems are meant to be just like mom, where regulars can present recessive gentics from generations ago.

While I agree that a good FEM product can be stable, and also very uniform in appearance from sster to sister, there is just not enough variation for me. I would rather choose from a few more sisters with recessive genes and characteristics


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 21, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> I've grown hundreds of TGA plants and only had a single Jacks Cleaner II herm at Day 63. It was sterile tho, no pollen.. no seeds. To be honest.. that was one of 3 plants total in the last decade I've had ever to show male preflowers. My friends call me "The Hermless King." You keep as close to perfect environment as possible.. and usually things like this just don't happen unless the plant blooms for too long.
> 
> Besides the Jacks Cleaner II.. the other hermies were a Boognish Rising (Black Rose/DPD cross) from a guy on Cannazon, and an Ultimate Moondawg from Elite Genetics.
> 
> and for the last time re: FEM seeds.. this will be the last I speak of it.. Idk what kinda evidence you want? There's really no evidence or proof contrary to support either conclusion one is better than the other. I cold provide direct quotes from breeders who say why they don't create FEM seeds that would support my above opinion.. but it seems like a giant waste of time. Above we kinda mutually already said.. we're finished on that topic, all kinda agreed that topic isn't going anywhere.. let's just agree to disagree.. k?


The thousands if not hundred of thousands of journals, reports, pictures and experiences support FEM seeds producing great plants of exact quality to regs, as I noted. Not much to support the opposing view other than "trust me this happened, breeders say this".

Agree to disagree. And I can firmly agree you're wrong. I am a peaceful person and do not like confrontation but I also dislike very much the spreading of false information, especially when new growers can't differentiate what is the truth and what is not and we (should be) a community of education and accuracy.

Kudos for not letting it get out of hand. I respect your opinion but will fight it to the death  Good day then.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 21, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> I've grown hundreds of TGA plants and only had a single Jacks Cleaner II herm at Day 63. It was sterile tho, no pollen.. no seeds. To be honest.. that was one of 3 plants total in the last decade I've had ever to show male preflowers. My friends call me "The Hermless King." You keep as close to perfect environment as possible.. and usually things like this just don't happen unless the plant blooms for too long.
> 
> Besides the Jacks Cleaner II.. the other hermies were a Boognish Rising (Black Rose/DPD cross) from a guy on Cannazon, and an Ultimate Moondawg from Elite Genetics.
> 
> and for the last time re: FEM seeds.. this will be the last I speak of it.. Idk what kinda evidence you want? There's really no evidence or proof contrary to support either conclusion one is better than the other. I cold provide direct quotes from breeders who say why they don't create FEM seeds that would support my above opinion.. but it seems like a giant waste of time. Above we kinda mutually already said.. we're finished on that topic, all kinda agreed that topic isn't going anywhere.. let's just agree to disagree.. k?


Grow a lot of and only 3 hermie and surprise 2 was from regular... you argument is invalide and outdated sir


----------



## dirtyshawa (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah, the fem debate is one that I view like growing styles. You have to go with what works with you. I've personally never had a problem with hermies affecting a crop, EVER. I don't see how I ever could either, because I check my plants all the time...it's fascinating to do so and never gets old. To me, my experience with Dj Shorts, Serious, and the strains Sannie worked were no better than my experience with the polys I've grown. True Blueberry being the one exception, dank as hell, yielded out the ass, but took forever to finish. With that being said, variety is the spice of life and some of these seed companies popping up are producing unbelievable dank. I'm in the Bay all the time and there's always some awesome poly, platinum cut, or crazy new cross popping up to take an old or even relatively new "elite" to that next level. That's the good thing about cannabis, the more variety added into a gene pool produces more illustrious rarities. Look at the makeup of a world renowned strain like gg#4. There's chems, sour, dj short, etc. all in the bloodline. In house is doing good shit imo and I see plenty of people reaping the benefits. I can't speak for other people, but I don't like smoking the same strains over and over for years and years. I may come back to something that is timeless, but to me there aren't many old school strains that are timeless to me other than sour d, chem4-d, whitemoonshine. To each his own though.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 21, 2015)

Only clowns I know of are the jerkoffs that don't answer instagram and act like gods. cant be bothered with questions from the peasants.

Even then Ill give their cross a try. You never know where youll find something killer. In House Genetics wise, they have a lot of killer moms, and their price is in line with untested lines.

im NOT A CHEAP BASTARD HOWEVER, and Ill gladly pay top dollar. Even the less than stellar pay for itself first run. who cares.

I spent 500 on 2 packs of GGG breeders stash recently and am quite interested in Aficonado. But then again Im not a starving college student.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 21, 2015)

you can thank the early breeders who took it more seriously, that laid the foundation for todays strains.

It all goes back to Skunk #1, Northern Lights, FLO, Durban poison etc before the 80's breeders it was mostly all ditchweed in USA. Careful selection and stabilizing brought tit to where it is today.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> im NOT A CHEAP BASTARD HOWEVER, and Ill gladly pay top dollar. Even the less than stellar pay for itself first run. who cares.
> 
> I spent 500 on 2 packs of GGG breeders stash recently and am quite interested in Aficonado. But then again Im not a starving college student.


I'll pay to play too.. don't get me wrong.. I make good money.. money to me isn't an issue.. it's just seeing someone put in little effort and charging $100 a pack.. this is why I had so little respect for Matt Riot when he was new in the seed game.. now a days tho I don't really have an opinion of him.. but I used to get pissed when I'd see him copy and paste photos of other peoples work and charge $200 for packs of seeds that had shitty germ rates. Attitude carried his gear for a short while and pulled it off the shelves.. I called the Tude myself cuz I was curious and asked why they miscounted Riot seeds.. and they said .. and I swear this is what the Rep on the phone told me.. "too many complaints with his gear".. but Matt had this huge story he posted online about how Subcool got him kicked off the Tude for breeding with one of his strains, Sputnik.. which was total bullshit. I asked Sub about it.. he didn't know what I was talking about.. some time had passed.. I actually talked to Matt for a short time on another forum.. I apologized for flaming him in a thread without trying his gear.. he sent me a pack of seeds.. they were some DLNA Sticky headband cross.. I got 0/6 to germ. That's about where I just said f*ck it and lost total interest in Riot gear lol.

But that's what the In House thing reminds me of.. sure you can cross Dank to Dank and sometimes get Dank but not always. It's not a guarantee. But at $100 a pack I think it should at least be tested or be documented somewhere that someone has tested it.




dirtyshawa said:


> You have to go with what works with you. I've personally never had a problem with hermies affecting a crop, EVER.


Agreed, what works, works... and if it isn't broken, don't fix it.




madininagyal said:


> Grow a lot of and only 3 hermie and surprise 2 was from regular... you argument is invalide and outdated sir


I've probably grown/germinated over 1000 cannabis seeds & had 3 plants sport nanners.. I don't see how thats invalid. I see that as I am either really f*cking lucky, working with good genetics.. or know what I'm doing.. or a combination of these things. Your comment is much more invalid dude.

I'd say 3 hermies out of 1000 seeds are pretty damn good odds regardless if they are REG or FEM.. but I can proudly say... 99% of those seeds were REGs. lol


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> you can thank the early breeders who took it more seriously, that laid the foundation for todays strains.
> 
> It all goes back to Skunk #1, Northern Lights, FLO, Durban poison etc before the 80's breeders it was mostly all ditchweed in USA. Careful selection and stabilizing brought tit to where it is today.


It truly is amazing though isn't it?
The all mighty cannabis plant. The diverse selection of polyhybrids and terpene combinations with isolated profiles that came out of creation from closet growers in isolated environments.. a lot of it thanks to prohibition if you really think about it.


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 21, 2015)

It's kind of hard to take this seriously when IHG is being bashed for pollen chucking while TGA is treated like they offer stable strains.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> It's kind of hard to take this seriously when IHG is being bashed for pollen chucking while TGA is treated like they offer stable strains.


I am the only one here sticking up for TGA as they are some of my favorite breeders.. you have people and places like Norstar and Homegrown Natural Wonders and others across the Pacific Northwest constantly in the works creating new crosses and doing testing..*there's over 30 new ones in the works in test phase right now as we speak*.. awaiting data from the testers.. this all happens before one is released. So yes the seed stock is vigorously tested.. as also you can browse through hundreds of pages of test threads on Breedbay and see the old test data..I've tested for them myself in the past.. I'd say that right there kinda puts them out of the category of pollen chuckers. They show and document the seed making process on their youtube channel for christ sake. So why you would call them that or even equate a reputable established company,in fact one of the most successful here in the USA.. with one like "In House" makes zero sense. Cannabis by nature is a hermaphrodidic plant. Genetically, some marijuana strains are more sensitive to hermaphroditism than others. Environmental factors are key to a successful grow as always. From what I hear from the folks that do experience hermies from TGA seed plants they seem to be the ones with the Jacks Cleaner genetics associated with them. Although I have only witnessed it one time ever.. It can happen I guess. But it can also happen with packs from Bodhi or anyone else. Its f*cking weed.. sometimes shit doesn't go as planned with seed plants. With nanners, just not usually to me.. lol. I keep my shit dialed in.

heres one of the new TGA testers btw...taken from a tester.. cuz they test
unreleased as of now.. *Hit Girl*.. bloodwreck x 9lb hammer


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Oct 21, 2015)

ummm inhouse is $50 a pack for most and $75 for the better ones?


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> ummm inhouse is $50 a pack for most and $75 for the better ones?


if you're looking at Stax's site, you're not converting the currency to USD... do it again.. $98.88 per pack,or $78.79 per pack

it's an easy mistake to make.


----------



## TubePot (Oct 21, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> if you're looking at Stax's site, you're not converting the currency to USD... do it again.. $98.88 per pack,or $78.79 per pack
> 
> it's an easy mistake to make.


75 for 5 fems, on NGR.
50 a 10PK, regs on NGR


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 21, 2015)

You guys have all been great and everything.. thanks for all the great conversation today..

I am out sick from work, having major surgery tomorrow.. usually am not sitting around on the forums all day.

Gave me something to do and some real stimulating conversation.

To those who bought the beans.. good luck on your grows.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 21, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> Disagree with u there bud.
> 
> More breeders would be in the FEM seed business if they didn't feel as tho the quality of the plant was diminished when altering the sex of the the prodigy when making seed. It's pretty easy to self a plant or spray a mom with Colloidal silver , collect a jar of pollen and whore out a room of clones to make a quick buck.. you don't see more respected breeders doing things like this for very good reason. I can't believe for a second that the way the beans were produced makes "No difference in quality." In fact I believe it's the exact opposite and the very contrary.. I believe it makes all the difference.
> 
> ...


 go back a couple pages he puts it out there how he got his male. On ig. So what's the problem. Swerve has worked his male to f7 and people hate him. I guesse people will never be happy.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 21, 2015)

Well this thread went to shit. LOL.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 21, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Well this thread went to shit. LOL.


This monster must be some new beemo lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 22, 2015)

So....what happened to the OP @amgprb ? Shouldn't you have some progress pics amigo? 3 of 4 made the cut, and will be getting flipped tonight. OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies on left and right, Cherry Pie x Animal Cookies in the middle. Fem beans. They really took off after getting their first full strength dose of evil chemicals a couple of days ago.


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm more then happy with my $50 beans but what do I know? Hoping to find a nice velvet pie male to do a little mini chunk. I don't have room to pheno hunt but I will take what I get.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 24, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Im just curious if any of you are gonna ask about his "breeding" practices? Is it not odd that he has released over 35 strains since he first came out?
> I personally gave him clones and he immediately used them in his breeding. If making as many crosses as possible and releasing without testing is the new thing and what you all want, then watch out.... 100 new hybrids coming soon.


Go to the first page. Amg clearly states he has tested for in house. And gives a brief description about the breeder. Slot of people need to read up in this tread before they post. A lot info on his males and what not.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 24, 2015)

well I ordered some Black Cherry Pie BX1 and the wifi x black cherry pie. im stoked.

it only takes a killer pheno or two to make it worth it.


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 26, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I have a bunch of the Animal Cookies pics that I will post 2moro.... have to water the girls and get to bed. Gotta be up for work in 4 hours  #INGT lol



@amgprb Are you ok brother? Haven't heard from you in a while.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 27, 2015)

Just dropped 3 velvet cookies. We shall put these to the test in Hempys. 

Would have popped more but I have limited space atm. Will throw some pics up when they get goin'.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 1, 2015)

My first run at mainlining. It's going . I think when I up pot her she is going to take off. I toped twice already . I think I read don't top more then trice. Animal ghost freebie.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 14, 2015)

TubePot said:


> 75 for 5 fems, on NGR.
> 50 a 10PK, regs on NGR


The site lists as 5-pack, but they are 10 packs. At least my recent purchase of crystal cookies was. I popped 2 in 24hrs and planted them this morning. I am excited about them.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 14, 2015)

Anyone notice like 1000 new strains on dank team? How is that even possible... Makes me weary unless this guy has a huge op or has been saving up past projects.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 14, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone notice like 1000 new strains on dank team? How is that even possible... Makes me weary unless this guy has a huge op or has been saving up past projects.


 I seen that . It said originals and breeder projects. Tested untested. I'm guessing


----------



## greencropper (Nov 14, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone notice like 1000 new strains on dank team? How is that even possible... Makes me weary unless this guy has a huge op or has been saving up past projects.


they got some crazy sounding crosses and lots of them(IHG)...time will tell...ive got 4 different packs cos they sound so good, grow em out next year, watching for other peeps grows in meantime


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 14, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone notice like 1000 new strains on dank team? How is that even possible... Makes me weary unless this guy has a huge op or has been saving up past projects.



for inhouse? yes I know. but apparently breeding is easier than we all though and mst of it is actually FIRE son!

it is a huge turn off for me. I guess he rocks the hell out of a couple tents and a basement. I still couldnt help myself and picked up purple glue and double rainbow.

untested but the price is right. plus he posts alot on IG and answers alot of peoples questions. unlike some breeders who dont acknowledge or answer anything


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 14, 2015)

I figure less than $10 per bean isn't much of a risk for some delicious sounding gear. If I don't like it or it is a pain in the ass to grow, I will move on.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 14, 2015)

All good points. I currently have 3 velvet pie going and might grab another pack soon or on BF. Just took me by suprise a bit, kept scrolling....and scrolling....lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 15, 2015)

And I have sprouts 24 hours later. Will throw them into DWC buckets in the next few days. I am pretty excited about this gear.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 15, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> for inhouse? yes I know. but apparently breeding is easier than we all though and mst of it is actually FIRE son!
> 
> it is a huge turn off for me. I guess he rocks the hell out of a couple tents and a basement. I still couldnt help myself and picked up purple glue and double rainbow.
> 
> untested but the price is right. plus he posts alot on IG and answers alot of peoples questions. unlike some breeders who dont acknowledge or answer anything


throwing pollen around IS mad easy son ... just gotta have the balls for the plant #'s


----------



## cannakis (Nov 17, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Anyone notice like 1000 new strains on dank team? How is that even possible... Makes me weary unless this guy has a huge op or has been saving up past projects.


It's on his ig it's a special breeder stash sale he's selling. I think him and


Velvet Elvis said:


> for inhouse? yes I know. but apparently breeding is easier than we all though and mst of it is actually FIRE son!
> 
> it is a huge turn off for me. I guess he rocks the hell out of a couple tents and a basement. I still couldnt help myself and picked up purple glue and double rainbow.
> 
> untested but the price is right. plus he posts alot on IG and answers alot of peoples questions. unlike some breeders who dont acknowledge or answer anything


haha exactly! That's why I Love Gage Green Group they'll answer questions on ig...

Haha a lot of In House stuff is Bred with GGG


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 17, 2015)

Has anyone ever see a seedling grow like this?? This is one of my velvet pies.

Seems the top shoot is on the node/side and a single leaf is growing upwards like a shoot. Not sure if it's a mutant. The shoot was actually stuck between the leaf so I'm not sure if that made the leaf grow upwards or not. I've seen some mutants in my time but not one like this. Hopefully it corrects itself.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 17, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Has anyone ever see a seedling grow like this?? This is one of my velvet pies.
> 
> Seems the top shoot is on the node/side and a single leaf is growing upwards like a shoot. Not sure if it's a mutant. The shoot was actually stuck between the leaf so I'm not sure if that made the leaf grow upwards or not. I've seen some mutants in my time but not one like this. Hopefully it corrects itself.
> 
> View attachment 3545258


mmmm ive got some velvet pie beans...watching with interest...some mutant behaviour for sure there, never know it could still grow great buds man, better watch mr pussycat doesnt have some midnight catnip(velvet pie) for a nibble


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Nov 18, 2015)

Just pop some sliverback: gg4 x blackcherry pie. Put them in water two days ago now in plugs . Any info is greatly appreciated
Happy growing


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 18, 2015)

W


cannakis said:


> It's on his ig it's a special breeder stash sale he's selling. I think him and
> 
> haha exactly! That's why I Love Gage Green Group they'll answer questions on ig...
> 
> Haha a lot of In House stuff is Bred with GGG


Wich one that are bred with ggg?? Beside genotype A, hazeman and greenpoint i don't heard of a seedbank using ggg strain


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 18, 2015)

he has a pretty nice mendo breath f2 on IG today. no idea which strains he made with GGG stuff.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 18, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> W
> 
> 
> Wich one that are bred with ggg?? Beside genotype A, hazeman and greenpoint i don't heard of a seedbank using ggg strain


Ocatagon Kush, Mendobreathf2xplk, Spirit Animal,

On dankteam


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 18, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Ocatagon Kush, Mendobreathf2xplk, Spirit Animal,
> 
> On dankteam


U wrong only mendobreathf2 have been used as i can see , spirit of the sky and kimbo kush are from exotic and i think you smoke too much loool


----------



## cannakis (Nov 18, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> U wrong only mendobreathf2 have been used as i can see , spirit of the sky and kimbo kush are from exotic and i think you smoke too much loool


Hahahahaha no it's because I didn't smoke Enough when I posted... Oh wait... I don't know! Hahaha! God I love that! Haha I believe I stand corrected sir.!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 18, 2015)

greencropper said:


> mmmm ive got some velvet pie beans...watching with interest...some mutant behaviour for sure there, never know it could still grow great buds man, better watch mr pussycat doesnt have some midnight catnip(velvet pie) for a nibble


I've had some mutants grow up to be some of the best phenos. I always shake my head when I see people cull them. I'll rip one out that doesn't meet my expectations growth or otherwise but never a mutant unless it falls behind.

I'll keep updated on the 3 velvet pies for sure. One has a lot of glandular(?) trichs going on already. Had many a plants with those early trichs going on but this will be the first time I do a side by side potency and trich production wise. I'm planning on breeding quite a few of my plants this round so everything will be detailed and held under scrutiny. 

And yeah you'll notice one of my cats in every picture. She's my garden buddy but only cause she and her sister have quite an appetite for cannabis leaves. They love trim parties!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2015)

28 days from flip.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Nov 20, 2015)

I just ordered some rainbow cookies! 
It will be coming with 3 free In House Genetics - Purple GSC x Animal Cookies
and 10% off, shit yeah! pumped!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 20, 2015)

I didnt even see the drop till the day after and we all know your fucked by that point..really wanted some Animal Pie & Mother Of All Berries but whatever..thats what I get for sleeping lol

Now looking into Velvet Pie solely for those IHG freebies right now .. keep us posted on those @Thefarmer12 .


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 20, 2015)

Velvet pie # 1,2,3. Mutant is fixing itself. Ripped the roots on one when transplanting and it never missed a beat. Hoping for at least one male.


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 21, 2015)

I just got purple glue.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 21, 2015)

http://mcrlabs.com/rainbow-cookies-by-in-house-genetics/

This is a lab test of rainbow cookie ive found on the internet


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Nov 21, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> http://mcrlabs.com/rainbow-cookies-by-in-house-genetics/
> 
> This is a lab test of rainbow cookie ive found on the internet


Heck yeah, looks bomb!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 23, 2015)

Well, it looks like I may be on the In House train, ordered me some purple glue and velvet pie. Hopefully they arrive. I couldn't get the damn discount code to work on the dank team though.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 23, 2015)

whic


eastcoastmo said:


> Well, it looks like I may be on the In House train, ordered me some purple glue and velvet pie. Hopefully they arrive. I couldn't get the damn discount code to work on the dank team though.


which code the one they advertised for before black friday?

otherwise dank keeper always works


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 23, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> whic
> 
> which code the one they advertised for before black friday?
> 
> otherwise dank keeper always works


Tried to use Time for giving or whatever it was, kept saying it wasn't a valid discount code. Doesn't matter, for the $12 it would've saved, I got them anyway and apparently have been shipped already too!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 23, 2015)

I JUST TRIED it too, and was only giving me 10 $ off a 300$ order


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 23, 2015)

It wouldn't even accept it for me. $10 off a $300 order is only a 3% discount...wtf? Ha ha


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 23, 2015)

Discount worked Saturday, maybe he ran out of promo seeds?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 23, 2015)

Ah well, doesn't worry me about the freebies, they'd be nice to get but nothing to fret about if they ran out.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Nov 23, 2015)

code works for me, just tested it.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 26, 2015)

Here's some dessert WCP. About to be up potted.


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 26, 2015)

Those are looking fine vs! Thinking about picking up another pack of IHG tonight. That may have made my mind up for me.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 26, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Here's some dessert WCP. About to be up potted.View attachment 3551658





needsomebeans said:


> Those are looking fine vs! Thinking about picking up another pack of IHG tonight. That may have made my mind up for me.


 Thanks! $ 32 for beans is not a bad deal. Plus free shipping. Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 26, 2015)

is the black friday & cyber monday code working for anyone else? I wanna get in on this IHG promo


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 26, 2015)

No I can't get it to work either


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 26, 2015)

they dont got a section to write any comments either so I dont wanna pay full price when I can get 35% off and get the IHG promo at the same time! guess i will hold off afew hrs and keep trying.


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 26, 2015)

I was wanting the kimbo kush x platnium kush. They only had 1. Damn!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 26, 2015)

It stil says 1 in stock but who knows for how long.


----------



## kkeyser (Nov 26, 2015)

This is frustrating - a few packs have been sold, it makes me wonder if the code worked and it's just me, or if they are buying packs and sending emails asking for pricing discounts.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 26, 2015)

would they just refund the savings to the credit card you use? if so Im just gonna go ahead lol


----------



## kkeyser (Nov 26, 2015)

I know he's said quite a few times, no coupon code, no discount, so not too sure.


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't think the code is working. I've tried it every way you can think of. If hope you get a refund if you try that my friend.


----------



## Socalrob (Nov 26, 2015)

I put something in my cart a few months ago and didn't pay till the next day. I did get a email the next day reminding me to finish my order which I did when I got off work. I'm going to leave my order in my cart and see if they resolve this by tomorrow which hopefully they will. I've also tried that code every which way.


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 26, 2015)

I hope that works Solcalrob. I really want to try that kimbo kush. The exotix always sales out before I get to order it


----------



## Socalrob (Nov 26, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> I hope that works Solcalrob. I really want to try that kimbo kush. The exotix always sales out before I get to order it


I have kimbo and double stuffed in veg right now. Kimbo is a thick bush and I just flipped to flower yesterday. I hope you get it, my first time running it and heard good things. I don't want to pay full price so I'm leaving the cart alone and just keep trying. Good luck, hope it works again. Kimbo is somewhat short but tight nodes and thick stems.


----------



## kkeyser (Nov 26, 2015)

It works!!!
all I put for code was - black Friday

somebody bought all the platinum bx though...damn


----------



## kkeyser (Nov 26, 2015)

They got a few of the mendo breath x plat bubba packs as well.

Kimbo kush is awesome - I have the f1, and the keeper I've got is great - yields well, colors up a bit, frosty as all get out and smells like blueberry muffins or something ridiculous, and it's strong to boot. If you dig the exotics, you might want to try the nitro cookies, it's gas mask x animal cookies. Gas mask is exotic genetics cherry pie x starfighter. The cut in house uses is the original exotic, not the pnw version.


----------



## WindShear (Nov 26, 2015)

I still can't get it to work, I've been trying for nearly 90 minutes and I have 300 in gear carted up. How frustrating.


----------



## blackforest (Nov 26, 2015)

Just picked up some Silver Back (GG#4xBlack Cherry Pie)... Can't wait. Get them tonight guys, great discount!


----------



## blackforest (Nov 26, 2015)

WindShear said:


> I still can't get it to work, I've been trying for nearly 90 minutes and I have 300 in gear carted up. How frustrating.


at the dank team, code is 'black Friday'


----------



## WindShear (Nov 26, 2015)

Is there a space in there?


----------



## kkeyser (Nov 26, 2015)

WindShear said:


> Is there a space in there?


yes, there is space - all you need to do is copy/paste the below:
black friday


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 26, 2015)

Finally got the code to work but the kimbo was gone. Damn damn damn! Oh well. I still picked up holy power and purple jazz. Maybe I will get to try the kimbo one day. I was going to pop all of them and back cross them.


----------



## WindShear (Nov 26, 2015)

Still not working for me unfortunately. I no longer get the red error message about it not being a valid code either. I was wondering if the system blocked me as a potential DOS attack because I applied the code so many times.


----------



## kkeyser (Nov 26, 2015)

WindShear said:


> Still not working for me unfortunately. I no longer get the red error message about it not being a valid code either. I was wondering if the system blocked me as a potential DOS attack because I applied the code so many times.


If they didn't block me, they won't block you, lol. I didn't stop for pounding my keyboard for more than 3 minutes until it worked.

Try shutting down all your browsers and see if that helps.


----------



## WindShear (Nov 27, 2015)

It just went through for me at exactly 10:00 o'clock. I wonder if it has to do with time zones or something?

I picked up the mendo X platinum bubba, ogkb X bcp, mother of all cherries and purple glue as the cherry on top. I'm looking forward to seeing how In - House turns out. Cheers everyone, I hope you all find some wicked keepers in your packs!


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 27, 2015)

Glad you got it working friend


----------



## Dutch Blazer (Nov 27, 2015)

BF code worked for me. Just picked up some Purple Jazz [only 1 left as of now], Rainbow Cookies [only 2 left as of now], and Wild Cherry Cookies [the last one  ] ...and a couple others

My first batch of IHG, can't wait! I've read nothing but great things about them.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 27, 2015)

Ye I picked up mother of all cherries..black cherry pie bx1 and animal pie..im fuckin stokedd!


----------



## v.s one (Nov 27, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> Finally got the code to work but the kimbo was gone. Damn damn damn! Oh well. I still picked up holy power and purple jazz. Maybe I will get to try the kimbo one day. I was going to pop all of them and back cross them.


 I picked a pack of kimbo Kush from them about a month ago. Ends up being F2s was a little surprised but still happy. When opened up the pack there was 15 beans instead of 10.


----------



## kkeyser (Nov 27, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> Finally got the code to work but the kimbo was gone. Damn damn damn! Oh well. I still picked up holy power and purple jazz. Maybe I will get to try the kimbo one day. I was going to pop all of them and back cross them.


You know, if you were willing to get a kimbo x plat kush cross to try to get something close to kimbo, why not try exotic genetix blackberry cream? With the sale, it's $62 and it's closer to kimbo than octagon kush. Kimbo is blackberry kush x starfighter and cookies and cream is cookies x starfighter. Blackberry cream is blackberry kush x cookies and cream. 

Just a thought.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2015)

Did anyone ever find out what's in the purple hulk?


----------



## v.s one (Nov 27, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> Did anyone ever find out what's in the purple hulk?


This is what velvis found out on the purple hulk. 
thats a secret... double purple doja x purple diesel x secret


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 27, 2015)

v.s one said:


> This is what velvis found out on the purple hulk.
> thats a secret... double purple doja x purple diesel x secret


Thanks man, I thought I had seen it somewhere before!


----------



## greencropper (Nov 27, 2015)

v.s one said:


> This is what velvis found out on the purple hulk.
> thats a secret... double purple doja x purple diesel x secret


isnt the 'secret' OGKB x with somthing?...whatever i guess cos it it sounds glam as it is


----------



## v.s one (Nov 27, 2015)

greencropper said:


> isnt the 'secret' OGKB x with somthing?...whatever i guess cos it it sounds glam as it is


 I read it was white fire alien x WiFi x cherry pie. Which both sound dank either way.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Nov 27, 2015)

code aint working for me.


----------



## kkeyser (Nov 27, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> code aint working for me.


Black Friday sale is over, have to wait until cyber Monday sale.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 28, 2015)

My crystal cookies is really taking off. So far so good.


----------



## cannakis (Nov 28, 2015)

BigLittlejohn said:


> My crystal cookies is really taking off. So far so good.


Crystal cookies? In House?

I snagged some of his Bubbascout Bx I can't wait it looks Dank! Well bubbascout does...


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 28, 2015)

Im gonna stock for this cybermonday sale feel like i will regret it if i don't do it lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2015)

Holy power x animal cookies got the flip last week and pink dragon (freebie don't know lineage) in shot glass


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2015)

v.s one said:


> This is what velvis found out on the purple hulk.
> thats a secret... double purple doja x purple diesel x secret


Drives me nuts when breeders say "secret"

Even though I did get the OGKB x secret weapon.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 28, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Drives me nuts when breeders say "secret"
> 
> Even though I did get the OGKB x secret weapon.


And to boot no pics. Either


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2015)

v.s one said:


> And to boot no pics. Either


Fuck. I had a cherry pie herm bad once on me. I have tons of packs of "cherry pie x secret something" lol.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 28, 2015)

cannakis said:


> Crystal cookies? In House?
> 
> I snagged some of his Bubbascout Bx I can't wait it looks Dank! Well bubbascout does...


Yep. Platinum GSC x Animal Cookies. In house, purchased from NGR a few weeks ago. When I am less lazy I will post pics.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Nov 28, 2015)

just got my order. i didn't know that i would get sin city seeds, gorillas in the dark, that's sick as tits! now i got some gg#4 cross.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> just got my order. i didn't know that i would get sin city seeds, gorillas in the dark, that's sick as tits! now i got some gg#4 cross.


Nice what's the dad on that cross?


----------



## kkeyser (Nov 28, 2015)

v.s one said:


> And to boot no pics. Either


in house has pics of the secret weapon male on his ig feed and it's huge, as well as pics of the female 007 breath (ogkb x secret weapon) in flower. I think he was even auctioning off a cut of his keeper a couple days ago. He did state the secret weapon was white fire x white fire alien x cherry pie. So there are pics of it and disclosure of what the genetics are. 

Now the purple hulk male apparently has 3 components, one of which is secret.


----------



## kkeyser (Nov 28, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice what's the dad on that cross?


That's the white nightmare dad - the gorilla grip has the blue power as the male.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> in house has pics of the secret weapon male on his ig feed and it's huge, as well as pics of the female 007 breath (ogkb x secret weapon) in flower. I think he was even auctioning off a cut of his keeper a couple days ago. He did state the secret weapon was white fire x white fire alien x cherry pie. So there are pics of it and disclosure of what the genetics are.
> 
> Now the purple hulk male apparently has 3 components, one of which is secret.


Awesome! Thanks for the info man. I had a feeling the "secret weapon" was actually a known cross he made. Just funny reading some people's genetics and it's like "elite clone x unknown indica" LOL!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> That's the white nightmare dad - the gorilla grip has the blue power as the male.


That should be fire!


----------



## kkeyser (Nov 28, 2015)

This is the secret weapon male used in the 00 kush breath. Genetics are white fire x white fire alien x cherry pie


----------



## kkeyser (Nov 28, 2015)

Here is the final product of 00 kush breath which is ogkb x secret weapon


----------



## v.s one (Nov 28, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> in house has pics of the secret weapon male on his ig feed and it's huge, as well as pics of the female 007 breath (ogkb x secret weapon) in flower. I think he was even auctioning off a cut of his keeper a couple days ago. He did state the secret weapon was white fire x white fire alien x cherry pie. So there are pics of it and disclosure of what the genetics are.
> 
> Now the purple hulk male apparently has 3 components, one of which is secret.


 I like them crosses. I was talking about NGR not having no pics of his gear. I know he is pretty cool cat that answers on instagram but I can barely get on rollitup.org let alone instagram.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 28, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> This is the secret weapon male used in the 00 kush breath. Genetics are white fire x white fire alien x cherry pie


 That's cool A lot of breeders won't snap pics of their males.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Nov 28, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Nice what's the dad on that cross?


white nightmare.


----------



## kkeyser (Nov 28, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I like them crosses. I was talking about NGR not having no pics of his gear. I know he is pretty cool cat that answers on instagram but I can barely get on rollitup.org let alone instagram.


Understood, however if you do want to check a few pics out on instagram, his main page in_house_genetics has good pics, but so does poweredbydiesel420. Those two pages are primarily in house genetics. Two other pages that have some in house gear but aren't primarily in house, are zigzag419 (his pics of rainbow cookies are insane) and mr.frost.monstaaar.


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 28, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> You know, if you were willing to get a kimbo x plat kush cross to try to get something close to kimbo, why not try exotic genetix blackberry cream? With the sale, it's $62 and it's closer to kimbo than octagon kush. Kimbo is blackberry kush x starfighter and cookies and cream is cookies x starfighter. Blackberry cream is blackberry kush x cookies and cream.
> 
> Just a thought.


Cause I'm a cheap bastard.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 29, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> This is the secret weapon male used in the 00 kush breath. Genetics are white fire x white fire alien x cherry pie


Wowzerz he is a freaking beast! I am hoping to get a male that looks like that to make some crosses myself.


----------



## Dutch Blazer (Nov 29, 2015)

Damn those special limited drop packs went hella fast after midnight on TDT! 
I decided to get some Blue Cherry Pie and 00 Kush Breath too... It's hard to resist such deals!


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 29, 2015)

Wow those limited drop packs are expensive, 300$ for a pack of 10, that is redic!


----------



## Lucis (Nov 30, 2015)

Grabbed Silver Back and Velvet Pie


----------



## Dutch Blazer (Nov 30, 2015)

Lucis said:


> Grabbed Silver Back and Velvet Pie


nice grab dude, I see you got the last Velvet Pie


----------



## greencropper (Nov 30, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Wow those limited drop packs are expensive, 300$ for a pack of 10, that is redic!


its a lot for a company that hasnt had real time to prove to the public their genetics are fire, early reports are good, but...time will tell


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 30, 2015)

Dutch Blazer said:


> Damn those special limited drop packs went hella fast after midnight on TDT!
> I decided to get some Blue Cherry Pie and 00 Kush Breath too... It's hard to resist such deals!


Yeah I can not believe how quick those went. Literally heard dank team would have it, check the site and already gone lol.
Here's my question , why not just grab like 5 packs of his other ogkb crosses for that prices, statistically speaking if you don't find a winner there then there is problems.


----------



## kkeyser (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah, I'm shocked those limiteds went so quickly, it looked like there were 6-7 of each. Interesting that the gorilla grip from sin city stuck around so long. 

I am also shocked there are still packs of the sherbert remix left, looks like 4 right now. With the sale still on, $42? Crazy!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Nov 30, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> Yeah, I'm shocked those limiteds went so quickly, it looked like there were 6-7 of each. Interesting that the gorilla grip from sin city stuck around so long.
> 
> I am also shocked there are still packs of the sherbert remix left, looks like 4 right now. With the sale still on, $42? Crazy!


i snagged one of those gorilla grip packs it was the 3rd to last pack left.


----------



## Lucis (Nov 30, 2015)

Dutch Blazer said:


> nice grab dude, I see you got the last Velvet Pie


Maybe  Will be the first one i pop of the two for sure.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 1, 2015)

300$...wow!!! Things escalated quickly lol i prefer to spend them on some other cross he made instead


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 1, 2015)

madininagyal said:


> 300$...wow!!! Things escalated quickly lol i prefer to spend them on some other cross he made instead


Ya given the rate inwhich new strains are released and the vast amount he already has..def does not make me wanna purchase $300 packs of 'limited edition' crosses..id rather buy 4pks of his other gear


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 1, 2015)

So sad these breeders get greedy this quickly, this guy just came out, hardly any of us have had a chance to try any of his gear and he is already asking 300$ for untested gear, kinda looks bad for him.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> So sad these breeders get greedy this quickly, this guy just came out, hardly any of us have had a chance to try any of his gear and he is already asking 300$ for untested gear, kinda looks bad for him.


i agree, but people are buying them, which means people "approve" of his tactics, which further encourages this behavior of breeders.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Dec 1, 2015)

Its a pretty ridiculous amount of crosses and they are putting out so many every month it does concern me about their gear. I just put some Velvet Pie and Lemon Crippler in flower, I will be watching them closely and update.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 1, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> Its a pretty ridiculous amount of crosses and they are putting out so many every month it does concern me about their gear. I just put some Velvet Pie and Lemon Crippler in flower, I will be watching them closely and update.


Pollen chuckin at it's finest, gotta grab that money as quick as they can. Obviously testing, quality control and actual breeding the lines is non-existant with this breeder as he has like 20 new crosses each week. Maybe can have some gems but you might have to dig and at 300$ a pack no thank you.


----------



## Sunny Organics (Dec 1, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> i agree, but people are buying them, which means people "approve" of his tactics, which further encourages this behavior of breeders.


let's be honest, every breeder out there was/has/is a pollen chucker at least once in their lives. People be like - " You know what i just found this weird seed on the ground, im going to call it OG Kush and every pheno that comes out of it is mine, as a matter a fact anything to do with this seed is MINE. " Growing is all about sharing, what happened to that?


----------



## Blazin Purps (Dec 1, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Pollen chuckin at it's finest, gotta grab that money as quick as they can. Obviously testing, quality control and actual breeding the lines is non-existant with this breeder as he has like 20 new crosses each week. Maybe can have some gems but you might have to dig and at 300$ a pack no thank you.


Yeah the sheer amount of chucks just puts a bad taste in my mouth but people are buying it me included. I picked up the velvet pie and got the lemon crippler as a freebie before the latest 20 or more crosses showed up or I would have passed on them.

Edit: I got home smoked a bowl and thought, this dude is making beans that people want and a large variety for everyone's tastes who am I to hate on that? Idk maybe I am just high


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 1, 2015)

Sunny Organics said:


> let's be honest, every breeder out there was/has/is a pollen chucker at least once in their lives. People be like - " You know what i just found this weird seed on the ground, im going to call it OG Kush and every pheno that comes out of it is mine, as a matter a fact anything to do with this seed is MINE. " Growing is all about sharing, what happened to that?


The two words I hear more in this industry but see little to none of "Compassionate Caregiving" It's all a crock of shit , I moved to Colorado thinking it would be different man how wrong was I the only thing these people care about is money.


Blazin Purps said:


> Yeah the sheer amount of chucks just puts a bad taste in my mouth but people are buying it me included. I picked up the velvet pie and got the lemon crippler as a freebie before the latest 20 or more crosses showed up or I would have passed on them.


I wish you nothing but luck ,even the pollen chuckers stumble across amazing crosses from time to time but yeah I wouldn't suggest buying more.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> The two words I hear more in this industry but see little to none of "Compassionate Caregiving" It's all a crock of shit , I moved to Colorado thinking it would be different man how wrong was I the only thing these people care about is money.
> 
> I wish you nothing but luck ,even the pollen chuckers stumble across amazing crosses from time to time but yeah I wouldn't suggest buying more.


actually why i opted for scs instead of more ihg for the black friday/ cyber monday sale. lol i almost got more ihg... but no.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 1, 2015)

I cant complain for the prices I snagged em at and the in house freebies that came alongside the pks i ordered..aslong as I find accouple killer phenos or a stud or two to play with (no homo) then Im cool..but I wont be suckered into paying $300 dollers for a pk of 10 regs..for a relatively new breeder with new shit being released weekly it seems..

@Blazin Purps please let us know about those. got a pack of the velvet pie myself very interested..

hopefully someone posts some of the black cherry pie bx got 2 pks to go thru someday.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Dec 1, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> @Blazin Purps please let us know about those. got a pack of the velvet pie myself very interested..
> 
> hopefully someone posts some of the black cherry pie bx got 2 pks to go thru someday.


For sure man I will update after a couple weeks


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 1, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I cant complain for the prices I snagged em at and the in house freebies that came alongside the pks i ordered..aslong as I find accouple killer phenos or a stud or two to play with (no homo) then Im cool..but I wont be suckered into paying $300 dollers for a pk of 10 regs..for a relatively new breeder with new shit being released weekly it seems..
> 
> @Blazin Purps please let us know about those. got a pack of the velvet pie myself very interested..
> 
> hopefully someone posts some of the black cherry pie bx got 2 pks to go thru someday.


Here are a couple of pics of black cherry pie bx from instagram lightgreen2k
...can somebody please tell me how to embed pics?
I'll attach for now


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 1, 2015)

Oh, just in case anybody was wondering about the black cherry pie bx genetics:
black cherry soda x 501st og x cherry pie then bx to black cherry soda.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 1, 2015)

thx for posting those pics hadnt seen those yet..im looking for a black cherry soda pheno..thaats why I grabbed two packs. well im looking for anything good at this point and Il be happy loll.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 1, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> Oh, just in case anybody was wondering about the black cherry pie bx genetics:
> black cherry soda x 501st og x cherry pie then bx to black cherry soda.


Does he say the male on the platinum bubba crosses? I got my eye on mendo bubba.


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 1, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Does he say the male on the platinum bubba crosses? I got my eye on mendo bubba.


I don't think he's mentioned it on his ig page, and if he told me, I've forgotten. The pics of the sherbert remix/platinum sherbert look outstanding, however, and that's sherbert x platinum bubba. I still can't believe those weren't sold out at $42. I'd like to pop those along with the mendo bubba or platinum mendo, or whatever it's called, but I've got a ton of stuffs in front of those. I haven't seen any pics of his mendo bubba yet.

He does seem to use the platinum bubba male with his winners, so he must like it. He used it with sherbert, mendo breath, and bubba scout to name a few.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 1, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> I don't think he's mentioned it on his ig page, and if he told me, I've forgotten. The pics of the sherbert remix/platinum sherbert look outstanding, however, and that's sherbert x platinum bubba. I still can't believe those weren't sold out at $42. I'd like to pop those along with the mendo bubba or platinum mendo, or whatever it's called, but I've got a ton of stuffs in front of those. I haven't seen any pics of his mendo bubba yet.
> 
> He does seem to use the platinum bubba male with his winners, so he must like it. He used it with sherbert, mendo breath, and bubba scout to name a few.


I'm liking my wcp so far so I'm going to get me a pack for sure.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 2, 2015)

I rarely buy myself anything so that and in spirit of the holidays I decided to get myself one of the limited edition drops -Pricy AF!! Usually $300 is the price for some elite Aficionado strain which to me is totally worth it. Aficionado really puts out excellent genetics. One of them for instance is the Family Vault Purple- I was lucky to score a pack of that. In-house-genetics did some work with the FVP x Purple Hulk and is giving it as a freebie with the purchaseof the limited edition but only if you purchase thru sourpatchseeds- the freebie was the reason I got it- how ironic. I will be posting some pictures on my IG (@baynativegrown) of the Hulk Breath (OGKB x purple hulk) I got me. I'm about to go ham on this bitch.


----------



## Sunny Organics (Dec 2, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> I rarely buy myself anything so that and in spirit of the holidays I decided to get myself one of the limited edition drops -Pricy AF!! Usually $300 is the price for some elite Aficionado strain which to me is totally worth it. Aficionado really puts out excellent genetics. One of them for instance is the Family Vault Purple- I was lucky to score a pack of that. In-house-genetics did some work with the FVP x Purple Hulk and is giving it as a freebie with the purchaseof the limited edition but only if you purchase thru sourpatchseeds- the freebie was the reason I got it- how ironic. I will be posting some pictures on my IG (@baynativegrown) of the Hulk Breath (OGKB x purple hulk) I got me. I'm about to go ham on this bitch.


FUUUAAACK that Hulk Breath... i think that dark side of the moon, Buckeye Purple, and Peyote Purple are my all time favorite purp strains.... im pretty positive hulk breath has at least one purple pheno,300$ to pre order it.


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 2, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> I rarely buy myself anything so that and in spirit of the holidays I decided to get myself one of the limited edition drops -Pricy AF!! Usually $300 is the price for some elite Aficionado strain which to me is totally worth it. Aficionado really puts out excellent genetics. One of them for instance is the Family Vault Purple- I was lucky to score a pack of that. In-house-genetics did some work with the FVP x Purple Hulk and is giving it as a freebie with the purchaseof the limited edition but only if you purchase thru sourpatchseeds- the freebie was the reason I got it- how ironic. I will be posting some pictures on my IG (@baynativegrown) of the Hulk Breath (OGKB x purple hulk) I got me. I'm about to go ham on this bitch.


Nice score - I'll keep an eye out for you on instagram - I'm colonelfrosty there if you want to take a peek at my page.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 2, 2015)

Sunny Organics said:


> FUUUAAACK that Hulk Breath... i think that dark side of the moon, Buckeye Purple, and Peyote Purple are my all time favorite purp strains.... im pretty positive hulk breath has at least one purple pheno,300$ to pre order it.


I did suffer from buyers remorse for a minute lol. I a little -I really just wanted the FVP x Purple Hulk.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 2, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> Nice score - I'll keep an eye out for you on instagram - I'm colonelfrosty there if you want to take a peek at my page.


Not much growing going on right now on my end. I'm in the process of remodeling my lab. Should be up and running by next year hoping to pop some seeds on the 1st. I'll forsure stop by and show some support.


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 2, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> Not much growing going on right now on my end. I'm in the process of remodeling my lab. Should be up and running by next year hoping to pop some seeds on the 1st. I'll forsure stop by and show some support.


Understood - I followed your page - nice work.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Dec 2, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> I did suffer from buyers remorse for a minute lol. I a little -I really just wanted the FVP x Purple Hulk.


Dude, I have yet to see a grow of FVP that makes me want to spend the kind of money they want for a purple strain...talk about genetics that have been hyped since pre-cookie days. I agree with the above poster, if I want purple, Buckeye, and if I want anything else combined with purple, I go looking through the 500 other purple crosses available...but, I had wondered who would be so carefree with their money enough to buy untested, and even unhyped beans at that price tag, so I guess I know...


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 2, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Dude, I have yet to see a grow of FVP that makes me want to spend the kind of money they want for a purple strain...talk about genetics that have been hyped since pre-cookie days. I agree with the above poster, if I want purple, Buckeye, and if I want anything else combined with purple, I go looking through the 500 other purple crosses available...but, I had wondered who would be so carefree with their money enough to buy untested, and even unhyped beans at that price tag, so I guess I know...


Dude, 
With the exception of a hand full of growers/breeders including In-house-genetics I am yet to a see anyone grow the Family Vault Purple (Garberville Purple Kush x Spyrock Blueberry) maybe because of its price point it makes it hard for anyone to dare pheno hunt, but what happens when someone does take that leap then you get the Black Lime Reserve for instance, which is "hype"- well at least here in the Bay. I don't know the guy from In-house-genetics personally but I do communicate with him thru social media. I've been following his Purple Hulk crosses from the beginning and I have come to appreciate and respect the amount of work he has put into this project and that to me is priceless. I can name a few purple strains that would rival the hyped ones all it takes is for someone to expose them-Sort of like finding new talent per say. I guess to each is own. I like to discover new strains and not get stuck growing a strain just because is hype.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Dec 2, 2015)

Anybody here actually finish a grow with Inhouse genetics yet? Pics?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2015)

dirtyshawa said:


> Anybody here actually finish a grow with Inhouse genetics yet? Pics?


My 3 are @ day 41 bloom - doing a-ok. The OP seems to have disappeared. He was ahead of me at last report, but not seen in quite a while.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 2, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> My 3 are @ day 41 bloom - doing a-ok. The OP seems to have disappeared. He was ahead of me at last report, but not seen in quite a while.


Think he may have just taken a hiatus from riu. Not that I can blame him, I have definitely slowed my activity around here.

Here is a pic from his ig, from 2 weeks ago.
Black cherry cookies, looks quite nice



Not trying to steal your thunder @amgprb all credit goes to you! This thread was just direly lacking photos


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 2, 2015)

Mine is just getting underway in veg. It will be at least 4 weeks before I flip...probably more.like 6


----------



## dirtyshawa (Dec 2, 2015)

Good stuff guys and good luck with your grows. I need some fem beans to rock, but I'm kinda in a holding pattern for some actual consumer results.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Think he may have just taken a hiatus from riu. Not that I can blame him, I have definitely slowed my activity around here.


Thanks for the pic - good to know he's ok.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 3, 2015)

I know a few of you are growing Velvet Pie, or at least bought some. Anyone else finding these extremely sensitive? 

I have 3 that are clawing hard a few weeks in and they're only in seed starting mix. Wouldn't think they're suffering N tox and my other strains are fine. This is my first cookie cross and I know they're a bit sensitive but I've been growing awhile and I haven't had issues in forever. My waters ph was a little low but I didn't think that would cause clawing?

I'm transferring to better quality soil today so hopefully this helps a bit.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I know a few of you are growing Velvet Pie, or at least bought some. Anyone else finding these extremely sensitive?
> 
> I have 3 that are clawing hard a few weeks in and they're only in seed starting mix. Wouldn't think they're suffering N tox and my other strains are fine. This is my first cookie cross and I know they're a bit sensitive but I've been growing awhile and I haven't had issues in forever. My waters ph was a little low but I didn't think that would cause clawing?
> 
> I'm transferring to better quality soil today so hopefully this helps a bit.


Flush your medium followed by a medium feeding.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 3, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Flush your medium followed by a medium feeding.


I pretty much did that and the newer growth was looking good. I'll keep an eye on 'em after I put them in better soil tonight. Appreciate the input my friend.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 3, 2015)

My velvet pie and purple glue beans arrived today, very happy! Must've missed out on the freebies because I couldn't use the code but I got some GGG diamonds and dust freebies instead, no idea what they are though...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 3, 2015)

And neither does GGG. Diamonds and Dust is open pollination of like 32 strains. I basically said what the hell and ran one. Mine appears to be an indica dom....but I am not a grower that likes a whole lot of mystery and uncertainty.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 3, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> My velvet pie and purple glue beans arrived today, very happy! Must've missed out on the freebies because I couldn't use the code but I got some GGG diamonds and dust freebies instead, no idea what they are though...


Open pollination of a lot of their strains. Could get anything from a 13 weeks Sativa or get lucky with a stomper cross! I have like 4 packs from the dank team I'll prob run eventually.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 3, 2015)

@BigLittlejohn cheers for the info mate, guess I'll just have to pop a couple and see. They were all very small seeds, which in my experience have been from sativa dom plants...
@Thefarmer12 man, I'd be stoked with a stomper cross ha ha. Needle in a haystack comes to mind though


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 3, 2015)

I made a purchase on cyber monday, my order is still unfulfilled, anyone else experience anything similar?


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 3, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I made a purchase on cyber monday, my order is still unfulfilled, anyone else experience anything similar?


I ordered black Friday and I think it was shipped out tue or wed...anyways, it's supposed to be here tomorrow. What did you order?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 3, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> I ordered black Friday and I think it was shipped out tue or wed...anyways, it's supposed to be here tomorrow. What did you order?


cyber monday i ordered gorilla grip from sin city. The promo a week before that i order rainbow cookies.


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 3, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> cyber monday i ordered gorilla grip from sin city. The promo a week before that i order rainbow cookies.


Nice snags!

I would think they will be shipped tomorrow, or at least no later than Monday. He probably got slammed with both days being busy.


----------



## Dutch Blazer (Dec 4, 2015)

Just got mine today... placed orders Friday and Monday, both got shipped together....freebies got diamonds and dust, house mix, and is anyone familiar with FangBanger OG ?


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 4, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I made a purchase on cyber monday, my order is still unfulfilled, anyone else experience anything similar?


Think for a moment, it won't hurt too much I promise. How many packages are being sent around the US on black friday-cyber monday. Now think of your one little package in that huge ass pile. 

Patience grasshopper.


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 4, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Think for a moment, it won't hurt too much I promise. How many packages are being sent around the US on black friday-cyber monday. Now think of your one little package in that huge ass pile.
> 
> Patience grasshopper.


It's unclear what he meant by 'unfulfilled', but if he still hasn't gotten shipping confirmation, it might be worth an email/call, or he could wait until Monday (which is what I would probably do).


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 4, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> It's unclear what he meant by 'unfulfilled', but if he still hasn't gotten shipping confirmation, it might be worth an email/call, or he could wait until Monday (which is what I would probably do).


Patience is the best thing to learn in the growing game, takes patience to get your seeds then to pop them and veg them out and then most people lack the patience to let the plant fully finish as well.

If the company did drop the ball and his order just never got looked then I can see someone having a problem but we are talking about the holidays here. The time where everyone buys shit online and shipping times become slower as well as processing of orders because of the huge amounts companies receive at this time.

The absolute best thing people can learn is patience.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 4, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Think for a moment, it won't hurt too much I promise. How many packages are being sent around the US on black friday-cyber monday. Now think of your one little package in that huge ass pile.
> 
> Patience grasshopper.


I know and i thought of this already.
Im no idiot who cant think of these things, i almost exclusively buy everything online and i know how long things should take, even during the holidays, still doesn't change the fact that other people who ordered monday got theirs already, so spare me your patience lecture.

This is for fulfillment of an order anyhow, not how long it is being sent around by usps. lol

so i emailed them because im only 299 orders later after my order on the 20th of nov, and figured it cannot possibly take 4 days to fulfill 299 orders.

here is my email
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello, i placed an order on cyber monday, order #8944, just wondering when i can expect it to ship out? thank you!

RESPONSE:

We had a internet outage in area today sucks
So no internet we cant work

Have a Great Day!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Weird response huh? i dont quite understand how this answers my question though, so many possibilities and so little clarification....


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 4, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> It's unclear what he meant by 'unfulfilled', but if he still hasn't gotten shipping confirmation, it might be worth an email/call, or he could wait until Monday (which is what I would probably do).


winner!


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 4, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Weird response huh? i dont quite understand how this answers my question though, so many possibilities and so little clarification....


Not the kind of response that gives you the warm fuzzies, for sure.

And to the guy saying everybody needs to learn patience, that's an inappropriate response to a valid concern/question. For one thing, I think tryingtogrow89 is showing patience. Now it's one thing when someone comes on screaming and cursing being scammed after 3 days, but that's not what happened, is it? And if you know much about these things, you know that orders get overlooked quite a bit, and when you show 'patience', you tend to get screwed in those matters. 

I speak from experience because I showed patience and lost out on some irreplaceable freebies. Not the end of the world, but those freebies were a big reason I ordered at that time from that vendor, and that's the same vendor we are talking about now. He gave me a similar non-answer response so I waited, emailed again, similar response, waited again and was told, 'Hey dude, those freebies went quick, we ran out of those in the first few days, next time be quicker.' Of course I ordered within the first 30 minutes of the promo, so it wasn't that I was too slow, but that he overlooked it and blew me off for 3 weeks until it was too late.

If I had it to do over again, I would've waited a day or two after the first response and then called. I still might not have gotten my freebies, but I would've saved myself a couple of weeks grief.

In these matters, both sides need to be reasonable, and so far it looks like tryingtogrow89 is being reasonable.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2015)

...............good grief.................


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 4, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> Not the kind of response that gives you the warm fuzzies, for sure.
> 
> And to the guy saying everybody needs to learn patience, that's an inappropriate response to a valid concern/question. For one thing, I think tryingtogrow89 is showing patience. Now it's one thing when someone comes on screaming and cursing being scammed after 3 days, but that's not what happened, is it? And if you know much about these things, you know that orders get overlooked quite a bit, and when you show 'patience', you tend to get screwed in those matters.
> 
> ...


It isn't an inappropriate response, maybe you haven't been in this game long enough or just don't get it but people in this industry will end up laggin if you bug them. No one wants you riding their dick while they try to process their orders lol. Quit crying and watch your shit come in the mail.

I have ordered from every big seed bank and many small seedbanks and none of them want to hear you whine about getting your illegal seeds in the mail lol. Only been burned once out of like 50-60 orders.

dat patience doe, too hard for ewe 2 due.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 4, 2015)

they posted this pic of Mother of all Cherries on IG yesterday. wow.
I got a pack of Velvet Pie ,black friday. Also got the fangbanger og freebie (drcandyland?).
That is all...


----------



## Sunny Organics (Dec 4, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Think he may have just taken a hiatus from riu. Not that I can blame him, I have definitely slowed my activity around here.
> 
> Here is a pic from his ig, from 2 weeks ago.
> Black cherry cookies, looks quite nice
> ...


damnnn... that looks fire man! i really want to try their gear, it's a bit cheap compared to other breeders as well.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 4, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> It isn't an inappropriate response, maybe you haven't been in this game long enough or just don't get it but people in this industry will end up laggin if you bug them. No one wants you riding their dick while they try to process their orders lol. Quit crying and watch your shit come in the mail.
> 
> I have ordered from every big seed bank and many small seedbanks and none of them want to hear you whine about getting your illegal seeds in the mail lol. Only been burned once out of like 50-60 orders.
> 
> dat patience doe, too hard for ewe 2 due.


I think i speak for most everyone here when i say you're way off base, way off...
Also, your sanctimonious attitude while being a complete ignoramus braggart makes me want to vomit blood.
Wrong thread, guy.
get lost.

p.s. "d" is not a replacement for "th" troll.
I can barely read what you type, pure rubbish.
Go boast about all your patience and all the seeds you've ordered or how long you've "been in the game" somewhere; where someone cares(nowhere and no one).


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I think i speak for most everyone here when i say you're way off base, way off...


Think again.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Dec 4, 2015)

Not speaking for my experiences either
Patience, she be a virtue
Instant gratification is overrated


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 4, 2015)

Got my goodies in the mail today. This makes 7 orders placed and received hassle free. Ordered holy power and purple jazz and received the fangbanger og free also. My bean hoarding knows no bounds. I also picked up a pack of lemon fizz x pbog from greenpoint for $17. I can't help it.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 4, 2015)

The last place people need to preach patience is a grow forum, just saying.
Further more, patience has nothing to do with reasonable expectations.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 4, 2015)

^^^Sorry your having bad luck my friend. I believe you will get your beans.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 4, 2015)

I just decided to roll the dice with this breeder and I picked up a pack off ngr of 00 kush breath, it's apparently OGKB x Secret Weapon.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 4, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> The last place people need to preach patience is a grow forum, just saying.
> Further more, patience has nothing to do with reasonable expectations.


I disagree, I see people chopping plants early all the time. You think that is because they are too stupid to know it isn't finished or just impatient?

The beauty is that we can still be friends and not agree. Sorry you have to wait but it will make it all that more amazing.


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 4, 2015)

From instagram user harvestmoon_nursery - crystal cookies


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 5, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> I made a purchase on cyber monday, my order is still unfulfilled, anyone else experience anything similar?


I ordered on cyber monday too and it hasn't shipped yet either. I emailed on friday and asked when it may be shipped, got a pretty rude response in return. Apparently I have 'to be patient as I can't rush profection' as he replied. Personally, the guy that emailed me sounds like a kid who never finished school and wants to be the 'cool kid'. After this order, I doubt I will do business with them again, I was nice in my email, I expect the same in return.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 5, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> I ordered on cyber monday too and it hasn't shipped yet either. I emailed on friday and asked when it may be shipped, got a pretty rude response in return. Apparently I have 'to be patient as I can't rush profection' as he replied. Personally, the guy that emailed me sounds like a kid who never finished school and wants to be the 'cool kid'. After this order, I doubt I will do business with them again, I was nice in my email, I expect the same in return.


strange.
Ill buy again because my first order nov 20th, got here in like 3 days, also their prices are unbeatable.
Im just paranoid they're getting all confused and back logged and im going to lose out on my seeds...
or maybe they decided on an early weekend, to blaze it up, who knows, i wont give final judgement until i know the outcome.

It is kinda bizarre in the way they respond though, maybe they are meaning it in a different context and it just doesn't translate across the right way through text

maybe they're just high


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 5, 2015)

I dunno mate, I am a patient person and only asked if he could confirm they got the order as my first order was sent out the day after ordering, I emailed them nearly a week later. I know they are busy. If you are sending a reply, it takes the same effort to send a reasonable reply and not be an immature dick than it does to send the reply he did. A simple, yes, we have your order would've been acceptable. I just want the gorilla grip and will wait happily to get them.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 5, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> I dunno mate, I am a patient person and only asked if he could confirm they got the order as my first order was sent out the day after ordering, I emailed them nearly a week later. I know they are busy. If you are sending a reply, it takes the same effort to send a reasonable reply and not be an immature dick than it does to send the reply he did. A simple, yes, we have your order would've been acceptable. I just want the gorilla grip and will wait happily to get them.


me too! that's what i ordered!, lol, and i agree with you.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 5, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> View attachment 3557659
> 
> From instagram user harvestmoon_nursery - crystal cookies


Oooh. That's what I can look forward to 63 days or so after I flip. Thanks for posting that...it was a little frustrating not seeing any pictures.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Dec 5, 2015)

I ordered on Nov.27 and got my order on Dec. 3. Anybody growing sliverback now ?


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 5, 2015)

Does anyone have any information on OO Kush Breath?


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 5, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Does anyone have any information on OO Kush Breath?


Not sure what other info you are looking for htat hasn't been posted - the lineage along with pics of finished product, flowering male, and flowering female were posted previously.


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 5, 2015)

Here is velvet pie grown by buddoctor on ig.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 5, 2015)

fucking glad I picked up his Mother Of All Cherries that pic was fiyahh!

His Purple Hulk does look like a beastly purp plant on IG tho..


----------



## blackforest (Dec 5, 2015)

Ordered my Silverback on black friday. Got them in the mail today.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 5, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> This is the secret weapon male used in the 00 kush breath. Genetics are white fire x white fire alien x cherry pie


What are keeper Phenotypes of this like?


----------



## WindShear (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh crud. I just received my Purple Glue, OGKB X Uncirculated X BCP, Mendobreath X Platinum Bubba, Mitger of all Cherries, Sin City Gorilla Grip and Crockett's Hells Fire. I swore that was the last I would buy, but I'm so interested in tgat 00 Kush Breath. The link for it was broken when I was placing my orders last week. 


Help me my friends, should I go back to the well one more time and grab that 00 Kush Breath?


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Dec 5, 2015)

I just got 00 kush breath the other day. The pics they got on ig of 00 kush breath looks frosty. Can't wait to see what I get out the pack and I'm doing kushies to.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 5, 2015)

WindShear said:


> Oh crud. I just received my Purple Glue, OGKB X Uncirculated X BCP, Mendobreath X Platinum Bubba, Mitger of all Cherries, Sin City Gorilla Grip and Crockett's Hells Fire. I swore that was the last I would buy, but I'm so interested in tgat 00 Kush Breath. The link for it was broken when I was placing my orders last week.
> 
> 
> Help me my friends, should I go back to the well one more time and grab that 00 Kush Breath?


Im thinking about grabbing another mother of all cherries loll so i say go for it but I got a problem buying beans just as much as you do haha


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 5, 2015)

Dudes pictures on IG look like straight up fire. I have a Velvet Pie going right now. Way to early to tell anything about it but she started out a little scraggly.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 5, 2015)

Ya bro I was salivating.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 5, 2015)

I hope to make some killer extracts. I've gave more for less.


----------



## Socalrob (Dec 5, 2015)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> I ordered on Nov.27 and got my order on Dec. 3. Anybody growing sliverback now ?


Bottom left, silverback clone gifted to me one week into flower. My buddy told me the plant it came from is really frosting up nicely. Had some issues early on but it's starting to take off. Sorry to hear about bad experiences with NGR, my last 3 orders averaged a week from order placement including Black Friday. My buddy on one order waited over 2 weeks but gave him nice freebies which included exotic pink v2. He gifted me that one, not having to deal with customs and they're promos makes them my go to. In the end I hope it works out for you guys, when I talked to my friend yesterday he seemed pretty happy with how his silverback was looking.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 6, 2015)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> I just got 00 kush breath the other day. The pics they got on ig of 00 kush breath looks frosty. Can't wait to see what I get out the pack and I'm doing kushies to.


Where you guys seeing pics of this? My Instagram name is Colorado4Weed2Love0 , I got these people on my friends list but they got a lot of pictures. Thanks guys I am pretty excited about these genetics I also got some tangie and gummy bears from elemental seeds on their way hopefully all my seeds make it here safely.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 6, 2015)

Did the majority of you place orders thru thedankteam? 

I order the limited edition inhouse genetics thru sourpatchseeds pre-Black Friday and I still haven't received them. I'm not tripping tho They should be arriving soon i hope. I just checked my Instagram and notice sourpatchseeds account got deleted once again that sucks.

Fuck IG and their mass deletion of accounts that shit angers me. There has to be a way to stop this bullshit.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 6, 2015)

Did the majority of you plac orders thru thedankteam?

I order the limited edition inhouse genetics thru sourpatchseeds pre-Black Friday and I still haven't received them. I'm not trippin' They should be arriving soon, i hope. 
I just checked my Instagram and notice sourpatchseeds account got deleted once again.
Fuck IG and their mass deletion of accounts that shit angers me.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 6, 2015)

Oops! That shit post twice idk why.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Dec 6, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Where you guys seeing pics of this? My Instagram name is Colorado4Weed2Love0 , I got these people on my friends list but they got a lot of pictures. Thanks guys I am pretty excited about these genetics I also got some tangie and gummy bears from elemental seeds on their way hopefully all my seeds make it here safely.


I just scrolled down there page and start clicking on there pics. They tell which plant u looking at when you click on them. Got like three pics of 00 kush breath.


----------



## Dutch Blazer (Dec 6, 2015)

KhaliBudz, I ordered from TDT. Placed an order friday and on monday, they were here Friday. I'm not too far away from them though... perhaps 250-300 miles? 
They had a ridiculous amount of orders come in that weekend, so they may take a day or two longer than normal. 
Can't wait to get these goin!!


----------



## v.s one (Dec 6, 2015)

Dutch Blazer said:


> KhaliBudz, I ordered from TDT. Placed an order friday and on monday, they were here Friday. I'm not too far away from them though... perhaps 250-300 miles?
> They had a ridiculous amount of orders come in that weekend, so they may take a day or two longer than normal.
> Can't wait to get these goin!!


 Very nice pick up man. Looks like your going to have your hands full for awhile.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 7, 2015)

Dutch Blazer said:


> KhaliBudz, I ordered from TDT. Placed an order friday and on monday, they were here Friday. I'm not too far away from them though... perhaps 250-300 miles?
> They had a ridiculous amount of orders come in that weekend, so they may take a day or two longer than normal.
> Can't wait to get these goin!!


Nice haul mate 
I love the spelling on the nightmare cookies lol


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 7, 2015)

Velvet Pies doing better after a little canoeing. Still not positive what happened cause my other genetics are growing normal. Ph was a little low going in (forgot to ph my distilled h2o for whatever reason)

#2 and #3 are downright smelly and all have a lot of early trichs. Both vigorous and thinking male. Thinking 2 will be a stud if it ends up male/keeper of female. It wasn't as sensitive as other two and stinks like no other. Believe it was the freak I had in the beginning.



Velvet Pie #1
 

Velvet Pie #2
 

Velvet Pie #3


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 7, 2015)

Dutch Blazer said:


> KhaliBudz, I ordered from TDT. Placed an order friday and on monday, they were here Friday. I'm not too far away from them though... perhaps 250-300 miles?
> They had a ridiculous amount of orders come in that weekend, so they may take a day or two longer than normal.
> Can't wait to get these goin!!


Very nice grab!! Difficult decisions picking what to run. Are you running a strain at a time or a couple packs at a time? Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## Dutch Blazer (Dec 7, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> Very nice grab!! Difficult decisions picking what to run. Are you running a strain at a time or a couple packs at a time? Good luck with the hunt!


I'll be running at least 4 of those at once, gonna seriously pheno hunt. I'm about to move so I'll have all kinds of room once they get started. Between these and some IRG stuff I have there's at least 15 strains I have to get thru eventually, which is only 3 over the limit where I'm going, so It's probably gonna just be straws to see whats going where.... except for the nightmare cookies, laplata stuff, and IHG cookies hybrids =]


----------



## Socalrob (Dec 7, 2015)

Here's a pic of my friends silverback, take into account it's growing under a cheap led and it's still frosting up nicely, glad he gave me a clone from it.


----------



## blackforest (Dec 10, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> Here's a pic of my friends silverback, take into account it's growing under a cheap led and it's still frosting up nicely, glad he gave me a clone from it.


See if you can get a decent pic of that Silverback. I just popped 6, very excited, and I can't find Any images online.


----------



## Oddjob (Dec 12, 2015)

Germed 5 fems of Animal Pie: Cherry Pie x Animal Cookies

Grew nicely in veg, two weeks into 12/12.....3 of 5 showing balls. Not real happy

Didn't make any "First Fuckin Rodeo" noob mistakes on this end either


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 12, 2015)

Oddjob said:


> Germed 5 fems of Animal Pie: Cherry Pie x Animal Cookies
> 
> Grew nicely in veg, two weeks into 12/12.....3 of 5 showing balls. Not real happy
> 
> Didn't make any "First Fuckin Rodeo" noob mistakes on this end either


that sucks I hope that doesn't happen to me.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 12, 2015)

PICS?


----------



## LOYDINCEBU (Dec 12, 2015)

yeahahah


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2015)

Oddjob said:


> Germed 5 fems of Animal Pie: Cherry Pie x Animal Cookies
> 
> Grew nicely in veg, two weeks into 12/12.....3 of 5 showing balls. Not real happy


Did you get them from NGR [ dank team] ? I just got an order that was supposed to be mendo purple x animal cookies fems. The pack says they are regs; but the seeds are tiny like the animal pie and lemon crippler fems. Still waiting for what they'll do about this [ 3 days], but it makes me wonder if someone in packaging is screwing up on the job.

I've got one animal pie and 2 lemon cripplers a week from finish; all look real nice, and all girl.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 12, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Did you get them from NGR [ dank team] ? I just got an order that was supposed to be mendo purple x animal cookies fems. The pack says they are regs; but the seeds are tiny like the animal pie and lemon crippler fems. Still waiting for what they'll do about this [ 3 days], but it makes me wonder if someone in packaging is screwing up on the job.
> 
> I've got one animal pie and 2 lemon cripplers a week from finish; all look real nice, and all girl.


You know amos, awhile ago I placed an order for what I thought were 10 Flaming cookie regs but turned out to be 5 expensive Flaming cookie fems. I wasn't super salty because I just assumed I didn't read what I was ordering carefully enough. But now your situation has me wondering if someone in shipping is still learning the difference between fems and regs....


----------



## Socalrob (Dec 12, 2015)

blackforest said:


> See if you can get a decent pic of that Silverback. I just popped 6, very excited, and I can't find Any images online.
> View attachment 3561820


He's also a member here, I'll call him too. @IMIUBU can we get a pic of your silverback under white light? His are 5 weeks into flower, here's the clone he gave me bottom left almost 2 weeks into flower. Next to Exotic double stuffed (back left), Exotic Kimbo kush (right). Small la Plata Colorado clementine clone in the middle.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> You know amos, awhile ago I placed an order for what I thought were 10 Flaming cookie regs but turned out to be 5 expensive Flaming cookie fems. I wasn't super salty because I just assumed I didn't read what I was ordering carefully enough. But now your situation has me wondering if someone in shipping is still learning the difference between fems and regs....


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 12, 2015)

did anyone get the seeds from the inhouse promo? i received only purple gsc x animal cookies..which wasnt what the promo that was goin on either..


----------



## v.s one (Dec 12, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> You know amos, awhile ago I placed an order for what I thought were 10 Flaming cookie regs but turned out to be 5 expensive Flaming cookie fems. I wasn't super salty because I just assumed I didn't read what I was ordering carefully enough. But now your situation has me wondering if someone in shipping is still learning the difference between fems and regs....


No there fucking up. Same happened to me. The seal was even broken. Emailed them they never answered back. Luckily i was familiar with the genetics . I found something nice that's going to stay in the garden for along time so I'm not crying over spilled milk.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 12, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> You know amos, awhile ago I placed an order for what I thought were 10 Flaming cookie regs but turned out to be 5 expensive Flaming cookie fems. I wasn't super salty because I just assumed I didn't read what I was ordering carefully enough. But now your situation has me wondering if someone in shipping is still learning the difference between fems and regs....


Did yours come in breeders packs. I ordered there Indiana Og Which only are offered in regulars. Mine just came in a baggy with Indiana written in marker which threw up a red flag but lookin good in veg. First order with cannaventure so I don't know what their breeder packs look like.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Dec 12, 2015)

I spent money on a 10 pack In House fem from NGR and got a 5 pack. Contacted both of them and didn't hear back for 2+ months, then wanted me to call them and shit to resolve, I just let it be. I did sour me on In House seeds and NGR so I gotta say its a little satisfying to hear of the other problems like mine and other problems like fem seeds growing balls! This guys shit is so untested I am realizing that now. And he reinforced that by releasing 100 new strains. There's no way in hell he was able to test all those new strains to know if they are truly fem seeds or will represent the cross the has it labeled as. Buyer Beware with this In House garbage.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 12, 2015)

TimeToBurn said:


> I spent money on a 10 pack In House fem from NGR and got a 5 pack. Contacted both of them and didn't hear back for 2+ months, then wanted me to call them and shit to resolve, I just let it be. I did sour me on In House seeds and NGR so I gotta say its a little satisfying to hear of the other problems like mine and other problems like fem seeds growing balls! This guys shit is so untested I am realizing that now. And he reinforced that by releasing 100 new strains. There's no way in hell he was able to test all those new strains to know if they are truly fem seeds or will represent the cross the has it labeled as. Buyer Beware with this In House garbage.


instagram man.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 12, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Did yours come in breeders packs. I ordered there Indiana Og Which only are offered in regulars. Mine just came in a baggy with Indiana written in marker which threw up a red flag but lookin good in veg. First order with cannaventure so I don't know what their breeder packs look like.


That is the exact same way mine came. I also have CVS breeder pack so I know what they come like, even had my la affair come from dank team. Glad to know I am not tweeking. And I kinda figured the same thing, probably find something I like. Plus I already have a 10 pack of reg Flaming cookies, just wanted more


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 12, 2015)

I was excited about some of these crosses and was hoping to do a little crossing but sounds like there are some problem popping up. Well damn.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 12, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> did anyone get the seeds from the inhouse promo? i received only purple gsc x animal cookies..which wasnt what the promo that was goin on either..


I got those same freebies, not going to complain because I didn't even expect to get freebies, thanks the dank team.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 12, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I got those same freebies, not going to complain because I didn't even expect to get freebies, thanks the dank team.


Well they had a special buy any pack of in house receive 6 in total 3 strains two of each (one was Purple Jazz cant remember the others)..i would of liked them since they offered up the deal..the one set off freebies is nice..but coincidentally they are the seeds that were missing from my last in house order placed on the monday before black friday..so all in all im still 'missing' seeds..altho they were free..they were one of the reasons i made the purchase..thats all im saying.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Dec 12, 2015)

I got pink dragon as freebie. Do anyone knows what's in the cross?? Thanks again
Happy growing


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 12, 2015)

Two weeks since I ordered the Hulk Breath. They haven't ship them yet. I was told there was a cosmetic issue dealing with some stickers and how they wanted to make sure everything was to par before shipping them out. I'm starting to grow impatient this seeds were expensive I hope they ain't doing anything shady.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 12, 2015)

they are trying to figure out if they are fems or regs.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 12, 2015)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> I got pink dragon as freebie. Do anyone knows what's in the cross?? Thanks again
> Happy growing


Was looking at that one just the other day wondering what the lineage was. Thinking about popping it but Idk if it's even reg or fem let alone lineage.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 12, 2015)

Well they posted more hulk breath over at dank team. Thought it was a small release? I am not keeping track or nothing but just doesn't seem very limited if they are gonna keep leaking packs of it. Plus they are selling more and haven't even shipped the first orders?


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 13, 2015)

The breeder should know everything about them what is there to figure out? Who knows what's going on.... Is there a way to test a plant to see the linage? Wouldn't that be great? I would like to confirm the seeds I got are OGKB x Purple Hulk.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 13, 2015)

There is but one way to get the confirmation you seek.....gotta run them. My experience with these guys and NGR is limited, but so far I have no complaints. IHG Crystal cookies seems to be doing just fine for me.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 13, 2015)

I asked him on IG if pink dragon was reg or fem and what,the lineage was and he said they are regs red dragon x pink caterpillar


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 13, 2015)

BigLittlejohn said:


> There is but one way to get the confirmation you seek.....gotta run them. My experience with these guys and NGR is limited, but so far I have no complaints. IHG Crystal cookies seems to be doing just fine for me.


Yup. NGR is legit and so far In House has given me some strong plants.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 13, 2015)

Cut down to one male, one likely female for Velvet Pies. Male stunk throughout veg and has nice purple stems/main stem, lots of early trich production. Made it easy culling the other males. Time will tell if he's the stud I think he is. Gonna hit a few of my girls this run. Will have some pics soon.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Dec 13, 2015)

The guy from in house is a pretty solid dude. Down to earth, helpful and friendly. I got a couple pack of his gear from firestax. Afghanimal and lemon crippler. I'm holding on to them from a rainy day lol.... with some others I've brought over the past year or so.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 14, 2015)

Guys! GUYSSSSS!!!! The dank team has some limited edition in house gear. For only $300 you can get yourself a 10 pack of untested beans from the greatest team in the house! Now now I know what you are thinking, "it must be too good to be tru!"

I have come to tell you that yes... yes you are right it is way too good to be true.  Welcome to the world of money hungry hustlers, give them a few months they might rebrand and sell you the same thing for half the price!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Welcome to the world of money hungry hustlers



If someone wants to buy those beans at that price, why should anyone give a flip?

They are not the only game in town. There's a bazillion beans available for sale, some as low as $10 a pack [ 4 Female Seeds Lemon Kush on Seedsman last month]. You could even make your own beans and clones, then they'd be abso-tively free, am I right? 

So...the big deal is.....?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2015)

v.s one said:


> No there fucking up. Same happened to me. The seal was even broken. Emailed them they never answered back.





TimeToBurn said:


> I spent money on a 10 pack In House fem from NGR and got a 5 pack. Contacted both of them and didn't hear back for 2+ months, then wanted me to call them and shit to resolve, I just let it be.





natro.hydro said:


> That is the exact same way mine came. I also have CVS breeder pack so I know what they come like, even had my la affair come from dank team. Glad to know I am not tweeking.
> Plus I already have a 10 pack of reg Flaming cookies, just wanted more


After no further replies from TDT, I called, and spoke with Chris - same guy that sent the one line response several days ago. This was a mind blowing conversation.

1st, he said that IHG told him the beans were mislabeled 'regs'. He guaranteed they are fems, and sounded like he was done with the call. I said, 'OK, now what if I find later, that they are not fems [ being sure not to talk specifically about illegal, in some states, practices]. " This is when it got bizarre.

He goes into some sort of recitation that just because you get males from female seeds, doesn't mean that they weren't female seeds. Seriously. I said "Huh?". He continues, and said that most at the very least herm, and that he'd never grow fem beans, and started to explain to me how they're made. After 3 tries, I finally was able to interrupt him to tell him I didn't call for a refresher course in weed biology, at which point.....

He says, well they're fem seeds.....and then he says that HE mislabeled them, because a bunch of packs got wet, and ruined the labels, and he got several items confused.

[Not making this up, kids; I've ordered from TDT/NGR many times, and never had less than a fine experience....have never had an ax to grind.]

He then said that IHG never made the beans as regs, only fems, so I say, 'where did you get the labels that say regs, and why are there labels for beans that don't exist?'

At which point he says ' if you don't believe me, I just got some more stock of those, and will replace yours if you think I'm a liar' - something like that. I mean, the guy is truly all about a happy customer experience!  I mentioned that a few other people on RIU have stated other mix ups, unresolved problems, no answers, etc, and he says he doesn't have time to care about people that have 'nothing better to do'. He said he doesn't know what RIU is .

Anyway, with the BF promo, it's just $42 - big deal. I declined the replacements, complimented him on his fantastic commitment to customer satisfaction, which I don't think he believed I meant.  [and if there are some fem Flaming Cookies needing a home......]


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 14, 2015)

yea dank teams got some nice shit, but making stupid mistakes!


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> *because a bunch of packs got wet, and ruined the labels*


 WTF?
Glad to hear you got it sorted, but this part confuses me.... I don't think I would be so forward with that kind of info. Kinda makes you look inept.
Atleast he offered ya a replacement


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> WTF?
> Glad to hear you got it sorted, but this part confuses me.... I don't think I would be so forward with that kind of info. Kinda makes you look inept.
> Atleast he offered ya a replacement


right, what if the seeds got wet and are now ruined?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 14, 2015)

TDT/NGR has a good thing going (seeds/breeders options and prices/promos, no customs clearance for in u.s. orders) to the point they know they can slack in customer service and other areas, kinda like verizon wireless. You want great cell phone service coverage?,then you get the shit customer service with it, you can't have both haha


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 14, 2015)

A lot like this actually


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 14, 2015)

So my mail got delayed and i just now checked it and i finally have my cyber monday TDT order.
My freebies are 5, Head In The Clouds - 98 Berries (Pre 98 Bubba Kush x DJ Short Blueberry) Anyone know a thing about them or that strain?
Also My Gorilla Grip has 16 seeds in the pack, what the? anyone ever experience extra seeds? I'm not complaining just struck me by surprise is all, i had to keep recounting them to make sure i wasn't just too faded and kept fucking up the count.
I have ordered loads of seeds and never experienced an extra seed, hmm, might have to get SCS gear more often.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> WTF?
> Glad to hear you got it sorted, but this part confuses me.... I don't think I would be so forward with that kind of info. Kinda makes you look inept.
> Atleast he offered ya a replacement


Sure, but what would I get? Possibly, the right item. Then again, what do you think you're eating after you send your food back and make the cook look bad? Maybe an extra 'ingredient' or two? No, thanks....lol.....I did get 4 fem IHG freebies [ purple GSC x animal cookies ] and 3 TDT Fangbanger OG. Those alone seem worth the price of the order. I'll pop a couple of the reg/fems, and back them up with some older 'tude freebies, jic.




tryingtogrow89 said:


> TDT/NGR has a good thing going (seeds/breeders options and prices/promos, no customs clearance for in u.s. orders) to the point they know they can slack in customer service and other areas.....................


They _do_ have a good thing going, and anyone can make a mistake, and anyone can have a bad day. What Chris doesn't seem to understand, is that a mistake is a golden opportunity in disguise. Look at Lewis w/ Midweek Song - that cat has earned himself a ton of business by the way he's handled his business on RIU. No complaint goes unresolved; no customer leaves mad. Which, btw, I'm not mad. Their deals are often the best around. This wouldn't stop me from using them again on a good promo.

Here's a low bud from ihg animal pie @ 52 days; will chop @ 56, but will vape sample this one tonight.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 14, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> TDT/NGR has a good thing going (seeds/breeders options and prices/promos, no customs clearance for in u.s. orders) to the point they know they can slack in customer service and other areas, kinda like verizon wireless. You want great cell phone service coverage?,then you get the shit customer service with it, you can't have both haha


Their customer service sucks balls, to the point I would say it's the worst I've EVER experienced, in any field! 
My gorilla grip order has been shipped..apparently. however, the USPS says the package is still in 'pre shipment' and waiting to be recieved. It has had this status for 8 days now. I emailed Chris this morning asking if he could check on it and all I got back was...'YES sent'. I'm usually patient, but when you get total immature fucktards on the other end, I lose it very quickly. I won't be going back to NGR, full stop!


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> If someone wants to buy those beans at that price, why should anyone give a flip?
> 
> They are not the only game in town. There's a bazillion beans available for sale, some as low as $10 a pack [ 4 Female Seeds Lemon Kush on Seedsman last month]. You could even make your own beans and clones, then they'd be abso-tively free, am I right?
> 
> So...the big deal is.....?


Why is it such a big deal that I found it funny that they were selling beans at 30 bucks a seed? I get entertainment out of this, I don't care if you buy a pile of shit and call it a unicorn but I will get a good laugh out of it. So sue me amos, its not my fault these boards are deserted lately.

I think you might have overshot on this one and missed the mark by a few towns.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Sure, but what would I get? Possibly, the right item. Then again, what do you think you're eating after you send your food back and make the cook look bad? Maybe an extra 'ingredient' or two? No, thanks....lol.....I did get 4 fem IHG freebies [ purple GSC x animal cookies ] and 3 TDT Fangbanger OG. Those alone seem worth the price of the order. I'll pop a couple of the reg/fems, and back them up with some older 'tude freebies, jic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got a good point about the cook, I have never sent my food back for that reason alone. I don't want it to come back with something extra.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 14, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Why is it such a big deal that I found it funny that they were selling beans at 30 bucks a seed? I get entertainment out of this, I don't care if you buy a pile of shit and call it a unicorn but I will get a good laugh out of it. So sue me amos, its not my fault these boards are deserted lately.
> 
> I think you might have overshot on this one and missed the mark by a few towns.


the board at firestax is growing daily ...lolz


Amos Otis said:


> Sure, but what would I get? Possibly, the right item. Then again, what do you think you're eating after you send your food back and make the cook look bad? Maybe an extra 'ingredient' or two? No, thanks....lol.....I did get 4 fem IHG freebies [ purple GSC x animal cookies ] and 3 TDT Fangbanger OG. Those alone seem worth the price of the order. I'll pop a couple of the reg/fems, and back them up with some older 'tude freebies, jic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was sous chef at a few fancy resturants . i would watch like a hawk or handal all "refires" myself as any cook worth a shit will give a BETTER product back cooked freash if overdone .... most cooks dont have time to care about you just getting the job done . now be a dick to the server? that might get you a new addition .


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> the board at firestax is growing daily ...lolz
> 
> 
> i was sous chef at a few fancy resturants . i would watch like a hawk or handal all "refires" myself as any cook worth a shit will give a BETTER product back cooked freash if overdone .... most cooks dont have time to care about you just getting the job done . now be a dick to the server? that might get you a new addition .


I figure the server gets paid the least and gets a lot of shit so I always treat people with the utmost respect when they are serving me. It is just proper, most folks don't have any decency though.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Sure, but what would I get? Possibly, the right item. Then again, what do you think you're eating after you send your food back and make the cook look bad? Maybe an extra 'ingredient' or two? No, thanks....lol.....I did get 4 fem IHG freebies [ purple GSC x animal cookies ] and 3 TDT Fangbanger OG. Those alone seem worth the price of the order. I'll pop a couple of the reg/fems, and back them up with some older 'tude freebies, jic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man! What she smell like?I got two about to hit flower as soon as I can make room.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 14, 2015)

always tip big! cant stress this nuff...


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 14, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> always tip big! cant stress this nuff...


Especially when you live in a small town , people treat you 100% better.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> i was sous chef at a few fancy resturants . i would watch like a hawk or handal all "refires" myself as any cook worth a shit will give a BETTER product back cooked freash if overdone .... most cooks dont have time to care about you


Most cooks are not cooks because they want to be, so many are p/o'd to begin with. Add in pressure from the manager over rising food costs because of waste and re-cooks off the grill, complaining waitresses [ unhappy customer = lower tip ], and the rising lunacy in the population in general......well......



Siino Gardens said:


> You got a good point about the cook, I have never sent my food back for that reason alone. I don't want it to come back with something extra.


Tip the cook in advance, King. No worries


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 14, 2015)

So all my 'reg' beans are infact fems? thats a fucking huge blow


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 14, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Looks good man! What she smell like?I got two about to hit flower as soon as I can make room.


In fact, it smells like cherry pie.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Most cooks are not cooks because they want to be, so many are p/o'd to begin with. Add in pressure from the manager over rising food costs because of waste and re-cooks off the grill, complaining waitresses [ unhappy customer = lower tip ], and the rising lunacy in the population in general......well......
> 
> 
> 
> Tip the cook in advance, King. No worries


i am gonna change your name to negitive nancy ... yet you see no problem with NGR not being transparent with its fuck ups? weird


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 14, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> In fact, it smells like cherry pie.


I hope my "girl" starts to smell like cherry pie. She smells like old pure Kentucky skunk. She is starting to shape up though after she started a might scraggly.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 14, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Guys! GUYSSSSS!!!! The dank team has some limited edition in house gear. For only $300 you can get yourself a 10 pack of untested beans from the greatest team in the house! Now now I know what you are thinking, "it must be too good to be tru!"
> 
> I have come to tell you that yes... yes you are right it is way too good to be true.  Welcome to the world of money hungry hustlers, give them a few months they might rebrand and sell you the same thing for half the price!



There's no way I could pony up $30 per seed, but I just grow a little for personal use. I can't afford them if I wanted to anyway. I enjoy my time in my little garden and what I grow is a hell of a lot better than I can buy. I am a cheap bastard too. 
I went fishing today and caught two red eyes!


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 14, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> I went fishing today and caught two red eyes!


Haha good shit, "caught two red eyes"...you musta been blowin' them "fish whistles!"


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 14, 2015)

You guys complain a whole hell of a lot, if they didn't get your package sent out just yet, freaking wait, if the wait is taking more than a month then contact them with a professional email, raging someone out will not help you get your seeds. I ordered a pack of IHG a week after black Friday and received them about a week later. I didn't need to complain on these forums they were taking forever or my USPS package wasn't tracking I just waited, checked the mail box and received my package. You guys need to chill. And if you think 300$ is too much like I do then buy the packs that are 50$ they do have a lot of offerings.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 14, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> So my mail got delayed and i just now checked it and i finally have my cyber monday TDT order.
> My freebies are 5, Head In The Clouds - 98 Berries (Pre 98 Bubba Kush x DJ Short Blueberry) Anyone know a thing about them or that strain?
> Also My Gorilla Grip has 16 seeds in the pack, what the? anyone ever experience extra seeds? I'm not complaining just struck me by surprise is all, i had to keep recounting them to make sure i wasn't just too faded and kept fucking up the count.
> I have ordered loads of seeds and never experienced an extra seed, hmm, might have to get SCS gear more often.


Haha! SinCity don't fux around...big 15/pack, and you got a bonus bean!! Niiiice! Most extra I ever received in one pack came just 3 weeks ago from Exotic Genetix: Kimbo Kush, 6 extra beans free (he does 10/pack but 3 out of 4 packs had 11 with the exception of the KK)!


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 14, 2015)

Sup guys, 
Just made a user here cause I been eyeballing IHG for a bit now. Bout to pull the trigger on the double rainbow. Does anyone have experience with that strain and is The Dank Team not reliable or would u guys say they made a simple F up n they should be ok to order from?


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 14, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> You guys complain a whole hell of a lot, if they didn't get your package sent out just yet, freaking wait, if the wait is taking more than a month then contact them with a professional email, raging someone out will not help you get your seeds. I ordered a pack of IHG a week after black Friday and received them about a week later. I didn't need to complain on these forums they were taking forever or my USPS package wasn't tracking I just waited, checked the mail box and received my package. You guys need to chill. And if you think 300$ is too much like I do then buy the packs that are 50$ they do have a lot of offerings.


That is exactly what I did my friend. I ordered two packs for $58 during the Black Friday sale. Like I said I am el cheapo! I have nothing against anyone spending that much though. To each their own.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 14, 2015)

WolfofHighSt said:


> Sup guys,
> Just made a user here cause I been eyeballing IHG for a bit now. Bout to pull the trigger on the double rainbow. Does anyone have experience with that strain and is The Dank Team not reliable or would u guys say they made a simple F up n they should be ok to order from?


I don't know anything about that strain but I am a big fan of TDT. 7 or 8 orders placed and they have all arrived within a week. Free shipping if you spend over $45 and I have always received more than I paid for. Go ahead and pull the trigger.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 14, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> That is exactly what I did my friend. I ordered two packs for $58 during the Black Friday sale. Like I said I am el cheapo! I have nothing against anyone spending that much though. To each their own.


Yeah i'm not going to spend 300$ on untested beans from an unknown breeder, done dumb shit before but if you don't learn from your mistakes you will never grow.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 14, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> I don't know anything about that strain but I am a big fan of TDT. 7 or 8 orders placed and they have all arrived within a week. Free shipping if you spend over $45 and I have always received more than I paid for. Go ahead and pull the trigger.


Thanks brother.. U got 65 bucks I can borrow haha.
Thanks though for the quick info

Does anyone know the make up of alien moon pie?


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 14, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah i'm not going to spend 300$ on untested beans from an unknown breeder, done dumb shit before but if you don't learn from your mistakes you will never grow.


True that. Im on a bean ban for a while. I don't have a big grow space and I have way too many beans. My bride says no more orders until I have grown some of these out. I am working on it.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 14, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 3564525
> 
> True that. Im on a bean ban for a while. I don't have a big grow space and I have way too many beans. My bride says no more orders until I have gro some of these out. I am working on it.View attachment 3564524


Just tell her your growing her a fancy bouquet


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 14, 2015)

WolfofHighSt said:


> Just tell her your growing her a fancy bouquet


Hell that might work brother. I'll try that.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 14, 2015)

So much hostility here. 

Were all here for the same reason and same love. Should respect each other AND each other's opinions 

That said, fuck any $300 pack of seeds. Better come with a BJ or some shit.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 14, 2015)

Are there any active codes for TDT? 
Everyone I Google says it's expired


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 14, 2015)

WolfofHighSt said:


> Are there any active codes for TDT?
> Everyone I Google says it's expired


Dank keeper or dankkeeper, one of those is 10% I believe.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 14, 2015)

Nice it worked! 

Makes me laugh. He's got taxes but free shipping lol clearly "taxes" are the shipping cost


----------



## Joedank (Dec 14, 2015)

Thefarmer12 said:


> So much hostility here.
> 
> Were all here for the same reason and same love. Should respect each other AND each other's opinions
> 
> That said, fuck any $300 pack of seeds. Better come with a BJ or some shit.


love the avatar my dad has that shirt
your right on all counts


----------



## greendiamond9 (Dec 14, 2015)

WolfofHighSt said:


> Are there any active codes for TDT?
> Everyone I Google says it's expired


Their Christmas promo starts on the 18th that includes 2 free seeds from In House Genetics.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 14, 2015)

Sheeeeet im hitting the breaks then. Got a link about that?
So thankful I needed to grab my phone charger or I would of payed already haha. Hopefully they don't sell out before then Thank you!

Edit* found the promo info, thanks again


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 14, 2015)

Just ordered 10 packs of freebies


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 14, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Did yours come in breeders packs. I ordered there Indiana Og Which only are offered in regulars. Mine just came in a baggy with Indiana written in marker which threw up a red flag but lookin good in veg. First order with cannaventure so I don't know what their breeder packs look like.


Hey Vs.I've done a lot of cannaventure and even got some packs directly from him. Most of them are in a clear baggy written with sharpie on them. They all are in fact. Sometimes they come in the little CV tin but inside, sharpie. I'd bet yours are legit.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 14, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hey Vs.I've done a lot of cannaventure and even got some packs directly from him. Most of them are in a clear baggy written with sharpie on them. They all are in fact. Sometimes they come in the little CV tin but inside, sharpie. I'd bet yours are legit.


Just the man I wanted to talk. Yeah I think there legitimate and quickly becoming my favorites . I'm about to do my second order with cannaventure but I'm stuck on the cookiewreck and another cross. Have you ever grown any of their purple berry crosses? If so how do they compare to the cookiewreck? Thanks v.s


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 14, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Just the man I wanted to talk. Yeah I think there legitimate and quickly becoming my favorites . I'm about to do my second order with cannaventure but I'm stuck on the cookiewreck and another cross. Have you ever grown any of their purple berry crosses? If so how do they compare to the cookiewreck? Thanks v.s


None of the purple berry crosses... Many others though. At least 10 of their strains. The CV OG, east coast cookie wreck and Triple Nova are easily in my top 10. Put Larrys lemon cookies in there too actually. Sheesh even others now that I'm thinking!

I've seen a lot of internet hate towards CV (mainly other breeders from the PNW who's beans I also like lol)

I have no dog in any fight regarding breeders. Being totally unbiased I'd have to say CV has given me more consistent Grade A fire than any other breeder and I've run a hell of a lot. Second most consistent fire (maybe even tied) is Jaws gear.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Dec 14, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> None of the purple berry crosses... Many others though. At least 10 of their strains. The CV OG, east coast cookie wreck and Triple Nova are easily in my top 10. Put Larrys lemon cookies in there too actually. Sheesh even others now that I'm thinking!
> 
> I've seen a lot of internet hate towards CV (mainly other breeders from the PNW who's beans I also like lol)
> 
> I have no dog in any fight regarding breeders. Being totally unbiased I'd have to say CV has given me more consistent Grade A fire than any other breeder and I've run a hell of a lot. Second most consistent fire (maybe even tied) is Jaws gear.


Nice review, I have been eyeing them for a little, and I know they love him over at ICmag. Was wondering where you put Bodhi on your list then? Nice review of Jaws as wel, I have been thinking of investing in both of them next, along with some Archive and TopDawg(if there's any left after Christmas)


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 14, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Nice review, I have been eyeing them for a little, and I know they love him over at ICmag. Was wondering where you put Bodhi on your list then? Nice review of Jaws as wel, I have been thinking of investing in both of them next, along with some Archive and TopDawg(if there's any left after Christmas)


I've done a ton of bodhi as well. Consistently good, but I'd be lying if I said there weren't a few B plants here and there. Same with Gage.

Only grown 2 archive strains face off and kirkwood. Both were excellent.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 14, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> None of the purple berry crosses... Many others though. At least 10 of their strains. The CV OG, east coast cookie wreck and Triple Nova are easily in my top 10. Put Larrys lemon cookies in there too actually. Sheesh even others now that I'm thinking!
> 
> I've seen a lot of internet hate towards CV (mainly other breeders from the PNW who's beans I also like lol)
> 
> I have no dog in any fight regarding breeders. Being totally unbiased I'd have to say CV has given me more consistent Grade A fire than any other breeder and I've run a hell of a lot. Second most consistent fire (maybe even tied) is Jaws gear.


I'm going to go with the purple berry crosses. I like running gear that nobody else is running plus he says he is going to discontinue the line.I don't think he is the type to say that just to get sales. Oh yeah have you ran anything from dank genetics?


----------



## v.s one (Dec 15, 2015)

One mere thing you got to watch out for with the dank team. I ordered a pack of kimbo kush seeds. In the description it has them as f1s. Come to find out they were f2s. If I knew that I might not have bought them but I'm happy. Especially when I got 15 instead of ten.


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 15, 2015)

WolfofHighSt said:


> Thanks brother.. U got 65 bucks I can borrow haha.
> Thanks though for the quick info
> 
> Does anyone know the make up of alien moon pie?


I'm pretty sure it's alien moonshine x black cherry pie


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 15, 2015)

Mightbhav


kkeyser said:


> I'm pretty sure it's alien moonshine x black cherry pie


Thanks appreciate it.
My order is off by ten bucks to qualify for those freebies. Hope that bog bookbag is nice haha.

When did they stop selling single seeds. Can't find any

Edit*
Super annoying. So I add the bag to see if I qualify for free shipping but I don't because the 10 percent off would knock me back down under 75.

Damn these first world problems


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 15, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I'm going to go with the purple berry crosses. I like running gear that nobody else is running plus he says he is going to discontinue the line.I don't think he is the type to say that just to get sales. Oh yeah have you ran anything from dank genetics?


Yeah he definitely discontinues lines which I kind of appreciate. If that strain isn't coming back (lost mom or dad) then tell us. Don't let it say "out of stock" for 5+ years (Bodhi Isaac haze eg.)

I have 2 superstar tahoes from dank genetics at 30 days flower. Stay tuned.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 15, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah he definitely discontinues lines which I kind of appreciate. If that strain isn't coming back (lost mom or dad) then tell us. Don't let it say "out of stock" for 5+ years (Bodhi Isaac haze eg.)
> 
> I have 2 superstar tahoes from dank genetics at 30 days flower. Stay tuned.


Wooot I wanna smoke them , also I totally agree it is annoying to see 80 discontinued strains just listed as out of stock.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 15, 2015)

* Can't wait to start chuckin some pollen! Big things in store!*
*Current staples in my garden are:

Obsession -(World Of Seeds)
Kandy Kush -(Reserva Privada)
Sunshine Daydream -(Bodhi Seeds)
Cinderella 99 -(Bros Grimm/ Female Seeds)
Girl Scout Cookies -(Thin Mint)

Here is my current run about 2.5 weeks in. These are the ho's ill hit with a chosen stud.*


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 15, 2015)

Checked my animal cookies x holy power. At a month into flowering no sign of nanners anywhere.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Dec 15, 2015)

Here's my Rainbow Cookies I am vegging. Its got this wide leaf that is thick and bumpy...is this leaning towards the Rainbow Sherbert or Animal Cookies?


----------



## trippnface (Dec 15, 2015)

man i think i am down to make the drop on one of those pricey purple hulk crosses. 

i bought a pack from aficionado for 300 ( long valley royal kush) and wasnt super impressed

got a free pack of in house fem " og ghost pie X animal cookies " and to be honest the 1 i grew was hands down better than all the long valley. not as early; or fat but still.....


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 15, 2015)

Pull the trigger and good luck! 
People could talk all the rah rah they like about how fd up high prices are but no one's gonna protest your journal. People will watch n ask for cuts once the beans look fire af


----------



## akmatanuska (Dec 15, 2015)

Purchased a pack of Black Cherry Pie BX1 from TDT the other day can't wait to start them up.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 16, 2015)

WolfofHighSt said:


> Pull the trigger and good luck!
> People could talk all the rah rah they like about how fd up high prices are but no one's gonna protest your journal. People will watch n ask for cuts once the beans look fire af


no doubt! im sitting on a few packs of diff seeds; but im sure there are some winner phenos inside 
thats my prob with outdoor.. i dont have any indoor setup so i need to take clones and keep em alive all season to figure out which was the best instead of a seed crapshoot. need solar so i dont have to pay for power ;p


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 16, 2015)

trippnface said:


> no doubt! im sitting on a few packs of diff seeds; but im sure there are some winner phenos inside
> thats my prob with outdoor.. i dont have any indoor setup so i need to take clones and keep em alive all season to figure out which was the best instead of a seed crapshoot. need solar so i dont have to pay for power ;p



I'm always down to help. Send me your pack and I'll do the hard work of pheno hunting for you lol


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 16, 2015)

So they just announced another limited strain bred by poweredbydiesel. 
It's called Cookiefi
Wifi Og (male) x GSC (thin mint)


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 16, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> So they just announced another limited strain bred by poweredbydiesel.
> It's called Cookiefi
> Wifi Og (male) x GSC (thin mint)


Seen that on IG...assuming poweredbydiesel is breeder for / partner w In House...dude said the WiFi Male came from a pack of Fems...not sure that Im personally gon punch ticket on that one


----------



## trippnface (Dec 16, 2015)

WolfofHighSt said:


> I'm always down to help. Send me your pack and I'll do the hard work of pheno hunting for you lol


sounds legit


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 16, 2015)

U know it just send your ur social, cc # and ur pack of beans


----------



## IMIUBU (Dec 16, 2015)

Socalrob said:


> He's also a member here, I'll call him too. @IMIUBU can we get a pic of your silverback under white light? His are 5 weeks into flower, here's the clone he gave me bottom left almost 2 weeks into flower. Next to Exotic double stuffed (back left), Exotic Kimbo kush (right). Small la Plata Colorado clementine clone in the middle.View attachment 3562749View attachment 3562750


 Silver Back clone almost six weeks into flower  Im having problems with my phone so the picks dont do this strain any justice. Its really frosty even the fan leaves get a little frosty. Plenty of sweet stink coming off and sticky sticky. The buds really started gettig big this week. The fan leaves are massive ive been trimming them off. I will try and get better pictures this weekend and pictures of the mother plant. I was going to main line the mother made the first cut but life got in the way so it doesnt look that great.


----------



## IMIUBU (Dec 16, 2015)

blackforest said:


> See if you can get a decent pic of that Silverback. I just popped 6, very excited, and I can't find Any images online.
> View attachment 3561820


 Hay blackforest just posted a picture of the Silverback hope it helps. If you take clones these clone so easily i had roots in 7 days after clipping. Veg 18/6 with a 400 watt vipar led almost 8 week veg 3 gallon pot. Using a 700w Mars Hydro for flowering. almost 6 weeks into flower the buds are starting to blow up.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 16, 2015)

TDT freebie says Purple Kush X Animal Cookies but I think they might of ment Mendo Purple Kush x Animal Cookies. I seen em typo before


----------



## blackforest (Dec 16, 2015)

IMIUBU said:


> Hay blackforest just posted a picture of the Silverback hope it helps. If you take clones these clone so easily i had roots in 7 days after clipping. Veg 18/6 with a 400 watt vipar led almost 8 week veg 3 gallon pot. Using a 700w Mars Hydro for flowering. almost 6 weeks into flower the buds are starting to blow up.


Thanks for the pics man, I really appreciate it. Looks nice! I popped 6 a week ago, reg seeds so I'm going to have to get them big enough to take a cutting from each and flower the cutting to determine the sex. I have a 6 site rdwc system, so I'll take cuttings from the females and put them in the system, hopefully get a couple different phenos. Pick the best one(s) to run again, then go onto the next strain. Check out my current journal in my signature, Hoping to get some frosty monsters out of these beans.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 16, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Seen that on IG...assuming poweredbydiesel is breeder for / partner w In House...dude said the WiFi Male came from a pack of Fems...not sure that Im personally gon punch ticket on that one


Hey ya'll not trying to start/talk shit but seriously does anyone think it's strange/interesting that the "male" from Cookiefi is from Fire Og (female) x White (reversed female) = WiFi Fems? He said "this can happen when you pop a shit ton of beans..." _Can_ you find a legit breeding stud out of reversed seed stock?


----------



## v.s one (Dec 16, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Hey ya'll not trying to start/talk shit but seriously does anyone think it's strange/interesting that the "male" from Cookiefi is from Fire Og (female) x White (reversed female) = WiFi Fems? He said "this can happen when you pop a shit ton of beans..." _Can_ you find a legit breeding stud out of reversed seed stock?


Yeah its kind of getting out hand with all them different Crosses. I seen he had a WiFi male but then it was crossed to a uncirculated never heard of O.G x topsecret x something pie. Too much soup for me to keep up with.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

@WolfofHighSt I'd grab those beans if I were you... 

@Yodaweed In house has testing to his strains. people might not post online or care too , but he does...

@kkeyser what's going on, I see you have a few of my Ig pics. 

I don't really post at RIU anymore I couldn't even get in under my old screen name, I'm going to have to get an administrator on that one.. 

alot of misinformation to purple hulk too which actually is 
quoted
It's double purple doja x my 501 st og male x purple diesel then bx to double purple doja..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

Nah in house doesn't test beans. The sed Purple hulk line is the "elite line" at least some of the crosses. 

I'm especially excited for the (Ogkb x Uncirculated ) × Purple Hulk 

I have a few seeds from my collecting days on various canna forums... Canna collective , cannazon, the seed depot now defunct and a few more. 

I say that to say this , In house has some solid gear. Get you some while you still can.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

Just because you haven't heard of a breeder in your small bubble of a world , doesn't mean they haven't existed for years or decades , it could very well mean that they didn't want to be out all these years..

CSI aka N$pect just launched a line recently and he's been around..

I don't like to show all my cards either , so who knows what else I have or others have testing for him. 

You want pictures just goto his Ig page it's simple.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

@natro.hydro dank team does have a limited release of beans period. some seeds companies make 100's of the same strain example White Fire Og had many packs.

There might be 20-30 packs of Hulk Breath

Now @Siino Gardens $150-$300 a pack of 10 Beans is the new standard. Sure you can find $75- $100 a pack even...


Lastly people have other things in their

gardens going too, so just be patient ...


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Now @Siino Gardens $150-$300 a pack of 10 Beans is the new standard. Sure you can find $75- $100 a pack even...


Whose standard? I respectfully dissent. I've dropped a sizeable sum on beans over years and only 10% of my selections have gone above $150. Further, you can find a plethora of Cup Winning / Top Placing seed breeders' genetics for <$100...Archive, Crockett, Devils Harvest, DNA, Elemental, Exotic Genetix, Hortilab, Karma, Moxie, Rare Dankness, Reserva Privada...just to name a few.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 17, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Whose standard? I respectfully dissent. I've dropped a sizeable sum on beans over years and only 10% of my selections have gone above $150. Further, you can find a plethora of Cup Winning / Top Placing seed breeders' genetics for <$100...Archive, Crockett, Devils Harvest, DNA, Elemental, Exotic Genetix, Hortilab, Karma, Moxie, Rare Dankness, Reserva Privada...just to name a few.


Bodhi, Sin City, Dynasty, Jaws, Cannaventure, Eskobar, Sannie, Peak, Chimera....


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3566182
> 
> @Yodaweed In house has testing to his strains. people might not post online or care too , but he does...
> 
> Nah in house doesn't test beans.


Haha, mean nothing insulting to you or anything but when I read that it reminded me of Chappelle Show when Rick James was like "Nah I didnt put my feet up on his couch" then immediately he was like "Yeah I was grinding my feet on his couch!"


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @natro.hydro dank team does have a limited release of beans period. some seeds companies make 100's of the same strain example White Fire Og had many packs.
> 
> There might be 20-30 packs of Hulk Breath
> 
> ...


Not sure how it is the new standard, I have yet to pay more than 120 a pack . I took another look at the site and it seems most seeds are even under 100 so I don't know where you got that longshot from.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Whose standard? I respectfully dissent. I've dropped a sizeable sum on beans over years and only 10% of my selections have gone above $150. Further, you can find a plethora of Cup Winning / Top Placing seed breeders' genetics for <$100...Archive, Crockett, Devils Harvest, DNA, Elemental, Exotic Genetix, Hortilab, Karma, Moxie, Rare Dankness, Reserva Privada...just to name a few.


I wouldn't place any of those people in the top tier to be honest. Your standards and mine are different. (except one or two)

I'd put

TOPDAWG
SWAMPBOYS
BODHI
OBSOULUT33
THEREAL OGKUSHMAN
Archive
N$pecta

a few more people here and there

just to name my few


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Not sure how it is the new standard, I have yet to pay more than 120 a pack . I took another look at the site and it seems most seeds are even under 100 so I don't know where you got that longshot from.


Then you yet to own Topdawg, Franchise seeds, Archive , Og raskal ... Most of these people are above the $120 mark currently. Not saying you can't find gold in less expensive options.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

here is a Mother of Cherries Green pheno


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Cup Winning / Top Placing seed breeders' genetics for <$100...Archive





Lightgreen2k said:


> I wouldn't place any of those people in the top tier to be honest. Your standards and mine are different.
> 
> 
> Lightgreen2k said:
> ...


So your standards are higher than Emerald Cup and HTCC? Also, you can get Archive at Attitude for $95 after discount so how da fux you gon tell dude what he owns?


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I wouldn't place any of those people in the top tier to be honest. Your standards and mine are different. (except one or two)
> 
> I'd put
> 
> ...


I see that you edited that...


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 17, 2015)

Speak the Devils name and he shall appear... Haha

I herd SinCitySeeds and Archive Seed Bank mentioned so I'll throw this in for viewing pleasure.

This is a cross I made between 2 strains from those mentioned companies. This was a few weeks old.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> So your standards are higher than Emerald Cup and HTCC? Also, you can get Archive at Attitude for $95 after discount so how da fux you gon tell dude what he owns?


Most of the breeders I mentioned have won cups. Some never entered and also I said there are a few here and there that I didn't mention like

Mean Gene Highgrade from Aficionadoseeds

I'd rather have these few beans here then people with 30 plus seed collections ..


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> OBSOULUT33


Obsoul33t...


Lightgreen2k said:


> Then you yet to own...Franchise


This Franchise : Alien Tarantula : $99 from SPSB...


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 17, 2015)

i want those orange cookies!


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

$99 after 10% off discount... Oh shit, dude got Franchise and Bodhi and all that too...I was simply listing Top Flight Genetics That Can Be Had For <$100...so that list was by no means comprehensive...


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i want those orange cookies!


Word! Me too!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Word! Me too!View attachment 3566352





ForRealz said:


> Word! Me too!View attachment 3566352


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Word! Me too!View attachment 3566352


This is has been fun, glad you have some heat. I have one or two or six or seven to show but why...


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3566365 View attachment 3566367


You got some heat, I got some heat, we All got some heat...God bless!


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This is has been fun, glad you have some heat. I have one or two or six or seven to show but why...


For the hell of it...Umm umm umm for the smell of it...


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 17, 2015)

If I have to pony up $300 for heat I guess I will just be a a wet fizzle. I do like variety though and that is why I would rather buy 3 packs for $50 each than paying $150 ++ for one pack. Just as stated above there are lots of affordable beans below the $100 range and I guess that is where I will hangout at. Nothing against you guys who can afford the high end beans and at the end of the day an ounce of good weed will set you back $250-300 anyway. Peace guys!


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 17, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> For the hell of it...Umm umm umm for the smell of it...View attachment 3566383


Sure wish I had some of that kimbo. Can't find it in stock anywhere.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> Sure wish I had some of that kimbo. Can't find it in stock anywhere.


SHN got the BX...I got lucky to get the original


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @natro.hydro dank team does have a limited release of beans period. some seeds companies make 100's of the same strain example White Fire Og had many packs.
> 
> There might be 20-30 packs of Hulk Breath
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion but the proof is in the pudding. Their was a lot of hype about the first drop, making it seem like it was a one time drop so everybody snapped it up.

Now they have had the same 3 packs of hulk breath available all week when they sold out almost instantly the first time, I mean by the time I heard they were getting released on TDT (was advertised as a spsb drop only intially) they were gone.

Eta: he can market his gear however he chooses just thought I would point out my discrepancy in your claim


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> If I have to pony up $300 for heat I guess I will just be a a wet fizzle. I do like variety though and that is why I would rather buy 3 packs for $50 each than paying $150 ++ for one pack. Just as stated above there are lots of affordable beans below the $100 range and I guess that is where I will hangout at. Nothing against you guys who can afford the high end beans and at the end of the day an ounce of good weed will set you back $250-300 anyway. Peace guys!


Put it this way... Hypothetical if you sell weed say on the illegal side at 
$250 zip 

with a low number of plants say 4 or 5 in a 4x4 tent ... 

1 pound per light on average / 300-500 grams depending.

one zip can almost pay for those seeds on average. 

When you factor in clones for a few generations it really becomes cheaper. 

Acquiring Strains is my Vice... It's been this way for a bit now..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> I respect your opinion but the proof is in the pudding. Their was a lot of hype about the first drop, making it seem like it was a one time drop so everybody snapped it up.
> 
> Now they have had the same 3 packs of hulk breath available all week when they sold out almost instantly the first time, I mean by the time I heard they were getting released on TDT (was advertised as a spsb drop only intially) they were gone.
> 
> Eta: he can market his gear however he chooses just thought I would point out my discrepancy in your claim


When I spoke to In house the breeder, he told me and it's on his instagram page as well that there would be onlying 20 packs made. 

$300 is pricey , no matter the breeder, but back in the day seed auctions and some bins where $500 - $1400 ...


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Acquiring Strains is my Vice... It's been this way for a bit now..


Think we have all said this at one point or another lol.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Then you yet to own Topdawg, Franchise seeds, Archive , Og raskal ... Most of these people are above the $120 mark currently. Not saying you can't find gold in less expensive options.


You're an idiot dude, you have no clue what I own. I got an Archive Golden Goat x Faceoff OG going right now. No I didn't pay shit for it I got a whole pack free. Maybe cuz I don't assume shit all the time.

The ignorance is real, price of seeds does not equate to end product at all. I see genuity doing his thing again thumbs uppin the ignorant.

Going to edit in a list of companies that sell their beans for below 120 and prove how much of a fucking moron you are for continuing the bullshit.

1. AlphaKronik
2. BoG
3.CC
4. Cannaventure
5.Crocket Farms
6.Dr Candyland
7. Dynasty
8. Dr Frost (your favorite)
9.Farm House
10. HSO
11. Homegrown Natural Wonders
12. Irie
13. Johnstons
14. Jordan of the Island
15. Kens GDP
16. La Plata
.....
.....
.....

K I am done going down the list still have a huge list on there of companies and none of them are at this standard pricing point that you speak of.

That is just part of a huge list I could compile to show how much of a  you are.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 17, 2015)

The frostiest and one of the strongest strains that I have grown to date was a freebie. She didn't yield much but she was good for a while.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Your an idiot dude, you have no clue what I own. I got an Archive Golden Goat x Faceoff OG going right now. No I didn't pay shit for it I got a whole pack free. Maybe cuz I don't assume shit all the time.


"it's you're"

Personally be happy with your seedbank collection... 

I just know the average price of what mine costed. 

Based on that I said those comments. No need to get in a huff. But okay be mad to a complete stranger. 
If a simple statement can get you upset you have deeper issues, but carry on. 

It's been a slice positing in house thread. Again his gear is solid!


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 17, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> The frostiest and one of the strongest strains that I have grown to date was a freebie. She didn't yield much but she was good for a while.


My recent favorites have come from testers lately, for already mentioned breeders bodhi and jaws. People are sleeping on jaws gear. Dude has some serious fire, and his buddy dankonomics has my attention as well. Waiting for all the new fruity pebbles crosses to come out!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

@ForRealz I like what you have in your vault... I have some Blacklimereserve on the way too.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> My recent favorites have come from testers lately, for already mentioned breeders bodhi and jaws. People are sleeping on jaws gear. Dude has some serious fire, and his buddy dankonomics has my attention as well. Waiting for all the new fruity pebbles crosses to come out!





Siino Gardens said:


> You're an idiot dude, you have no clue what I own. I got an Archive Golden Goat x Faceoff OG going right now. No I didn't pay shit for it I got a whole pack free. Maybe cuz I don't assume shit all the time.
> 
> The ignorance is real, price of seeds does not equate to end product at all. I see genuity doing his thing again thumbs uppin the ignorant.
> 
> ...


I don't want ANY Of those guys seeds at one time I wanted Dr frost seeds, but no more. 

I guarantee though if you were to post your seed collection vs Mine 90% of people would choose mine.

what do you want a standard Honda of seeds or Pagani. Both will get you from point A to B but the experience will be very different. 

I support who I support and you do the same. 

Say do you even have you some in house gear, Topdawg , Franchise. You're hyping over Golden Goat From archive lol, I'm glad you have that from him.. 

but if needs be I'll let you start a poll of who has better seeds. 

I have exclusive seeds from some of the breeders I have listed that you will never be able to see.. 

Do you want more...


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I don't want ANY Of those guys seeds at one time I wanted Dr frost seeds, but no more.
> 
> I guarantee though if you were to post your seed collection vs Mine 90% of people would choose mine.
> 
> ...


If you want to do that go start a thread and call it my collection is nicer than yours, put a poll on it, and enjoy. This as the title suggests is the In House Genetics Thread. I'd like to keep this thread going, meaning let's not get it closed down.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

Actually I won't get sucked in. Be happy with what you have @Siino Gardens


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 17, 2015)

So some smart ass bought a pack of double rainbow I've been eyeing leaving 1 pack left. So I couldn't wait for the Xmas deal to purchase em cause my phones to slow to beat the snipers who wanna order that same pack. So now the pressure is on... Do I tell Ms Wolf or not haha


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I don't want ANY Of those guys seeds at one time I wanted Dr frost seeds, but no more.
> 
> I guarantee though if you were to post your seed collection vs Mine 90% of people would choose mine.
> 
> ...


LOL lol lol hold on let me go get my ruler so we can measure our dicks too! I tried to be curteous but your ego is super inflated dude.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> If you want to do that go start a thread and call it my collection is nicer than yours, put a poll on it, and enjoy. This as the title suggests is the In House Genetics Thread. I'd like to keep this thread going, meaning let's not get it closed down.





natro.hydro said:


> LOL lol lol hold on let me go get my ruler so we can measure our dicks too! I tried to be curteous but your ego is super inflated dude.


I'm very humble as to why I have half of what I own.

I just answered back what was spewed to me.

happy growing to you @needsomebeans


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @ForRealz I like what you have in your vault... I have some Blacklimereserve on the way too.


Nice! Yeah, I got "issues" like it's [email protected]#kin' Pokemon and "I gotta catch 'em all !!!"


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I'm very humble as to why I have half of what I own.
> 
> I just answered back what was spewed to me.
> 
> happy growing to you @needsomebeans


Humble is usually something you are called not something you call yourself....
And your humbleness is on full display in this thread by saying your a higher caliber of grower because you buy expensive packs.

Seems to me you measure ability by your wallet not your nugs


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

And for some reason Im constantly looking for more...


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

Im like "Oh snap, I gotta grab that schmidt..."


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

And peeps are like "This [email protected]#king guy..."


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

This majority of it, yet, I have still manage to have a Dozen more on WishList = Might Have Problem


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Humble is usually something you are called not something you call yourself....
> And your humbleness is on full display in this thread by saying your a higher caliber of grower because you buy expensive packs.
> 
> Seems to me you measure ability by your wallet not your nugs


No one said that and I guess I grow beaster weeds like the one below.

where did you hear me say I'm a high caliber of a grower?

From the start I said the new standard of beans is reaching this price.

Topdawg seeds at one point where $125 on average in 2010. Now the new prices I have seen are $195 shipped. 

So let me reiterate, the seed companies I get from on average this is their price points.

I also stated I have others that are not listed in here too. Bodhi is under that price point and so are some of In house gear. 
at the end of the day be happy what you're growing.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> And peeps are like "This [email protected]#king guy..."View attachment 3566428


Nice throw backs I had Hindu blue from the canna collective aswell. Garden of dream seeds are on point. I have Hypnotic still on Ice... 
Gen 1:1 was great.


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

My first time sharing vault... Next Im gonna grab In House: Wild Cherry Cookies or Relentless: Fire Cherry Cookies...when I get more funding : ) That's what got me watching this thread...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 17, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Haha, mean nothing insulting to you or anything but when I read that it reminded me of Chappelle Show when Rick James was like "Nah I didnt put my feet up on his couch" then immediately he was like "Yeah I was grinding my feet on his couch!"View attachment 3566301


If u watch the whole interview they took Rick out context. He really said he wouldn't grind his boots into someone's couch for no reason.

Fuck yo couch is like my favorite thing to say to enemies in a war game I play....lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Then you yet to own Topdawg, Franchise seeds, Archive , Og raskal ... Most of these people are above the $120 mark currently. Not saying you can't find gold in less expensive options.


I'm growing Top Dawg Guava IX....10 pack for $100


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> My first time sharing vault... Next Im gonna grab In House: Wild Cherry Cookies or Relentless: Fire Cherry Cookies...when I get more funding : ) That's what got me watching this thread...


That's what's up. A few people are butt hurt on here because of one's love for rare seeds that started a long time ago.

people inventing things and projecting there hate.

You know jealous envious type that would love to have what I showed. They can't even say nothing bad about the breeders I've shown.

All of a sudden because you express what is quality to you, you're ignorant and what not. 

Work hard and get yourself what you want in life or build relationships with whichever breeder, stay true and things will happen.

Now I'm going to address this lil bish @Siino Gardens

You've been trolling my comments all day!

Don't be mad that I have what I do over the years it took to acquire...

Just because I don't like what you don't have or desire to grow doesn't make me retarded.

Takes some smarts to acquire what I have at some point and time..


----------



## Blazin Purps (Dec 17, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> If you want to do that go start a thread and call it my collection is nicer than yours, put a poll on it, and enjoy. This as the title suggests is the In House Genetics Thread. I'd like to keep this thread going, meaning let's not get it closed down.


Seriously this thread took a huge shit, just go start another thread where you can post pics back and forth of your bean collections. Pages of nonsense


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey lightgreen2k, what do you recommend from In House? Want to get a couple packs. Top notch collection btw brotha!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That's what's up. A few people are butt hurt on here because of one's love for rare seeds that started a long time ago.
> 
> people inventing things and projecting *there* hate.


It's "their".

Just sayin.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

l


st0wandgrow said:


> It's "their".
> 
> Just sayin.


Lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Hey lightgreen2k, what do you recommend from In House? Want to get a couple packs. Top notch collection btw brotha!


Black cherry pie Bx
Mother of Cherries 
Rainbow cookies
Hulk Breath ...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> You are a simple combination of turd sauce and old man seman. You trolled yourself by posting bullshit and expecting people to just ingest it like it was truth. Keep whining like a bitch son.


Get yourself some inhouse beans or post pics from in house. You don't have any pictures of his. does in house even know you. Post pics of Rainbow cookies even Hulk Breath. I have plenty of pics and you can't hate on them either. His Ig feed has enough likes of what I posted. 

Don't be mad you don't have good beans.


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> It's "their".
> 
> Just sayin.


Sayin or saying?

Oh the irony. ...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

Hard to find pheno of black cherry pie grown with love by who ...... 

@Siino Gardens Get your mind right.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sayin or saying?
> 
> Oh the irony. ...


Why is it that wherever there is a shit thread you seem to follow and continue its shitness?



Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3566543
> 
> Hard to find pheno of black cherry pie grown with love by who ......
> 
> @Siino Gardens Get your mind right.


Buddy you grow marijuana, there are more flavors than you will ever hit in your lifetime and your big talk game just screams "oh my little penis needs to grow help me grow it by cowering down to meeeeee".

You grow some good weed, but you make a lot of shit up along the way . Why would I believe you when I can clearly go through your posts and refute all your baloney.

just because you are bending over for in house doesn't mean they are gods. Bring something to the table that everyone will drop their panties over and then we can talk bruh bruh. Until then you are just wasting my time.

I noticed that hashtag behumble lol... you are anything but humble bud.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Sayin or saying?
> 
> Oh the irony. ...


The irony was clearly lost on you.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Why is it that wherever there is a shit thread you seem to follow and continue its shitness?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said don't project your weak bitch ass of man's feelings of how life deals with you on me. 

I dont care to post in this thread. The only reason I'm on RIU , was because I was looking to find out for a homie if there was other in house threads.

No one's bending over for him, the proof is in the pudding and you can HATE all you want Photos don't lie. 

Oh yeah I have plenty of other plants , but who cares, post some pics with colors man.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Like I said don't project your weak bitch ass of man's feelings of how life deals with you on me.
> 
> I dont care to post in this thread. The only reason I'm on RIU , was because I was looking to find out for a homie if there was other in house threads.
> 
> ...


@Siino Gardens What have I Made up on the way in this thread. I call you on your bs ... what did I make up, the post of 5 % of my seed collection, or making false claims to seeds I don't have?


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Like I said don't project your weak bitch ass of man's feelings of how life deals with you on me.
> 
> I dont care to post in this thread. The only reason I'm on RIU , was because I was looking to find out for a homie if there was other in house threads.
> 
> ...


You will realize that dude is just one of the community trolls..


Siino Gardens said:


> Why is it that wherever there is a shit thread you seem to follow and continue its shitness?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok king.....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> post some pics with colors man.


 

^$50 pack of seeds FYI.^

I really don't care who you or others choose to buy seeds from. I have found no correlation between price and quality though. I have found great plants in cheap seed packs, expensive seed packs, freebies, and even basement pollen chucks. I think it's hype more than anything. Check this plant out that came from an amgprb pollen chuck...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 3566550
> 
> ^$50 pack of seeds FYI.^
> 
> ...


listen @st0wandgrow my comments haven't really been towards you...

The plant from the thumbnail looks cool though. The reason for my comments intially was because people were complaining of having to pay $300 for Hulk Breath and his Snowman Cross that cost $300. 

being a person that gets many seeds , I was just stating that this is going to be the new norm and when you think that an Oz is almost a price of beans that you could buy it's not at all that bad.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 3566550
> 
> ^$50 pack of seeds FYI.^
> 
> ...


My point exactly.

This plant is from gifted seeds from the member @bigworm6969
Didn't pay a dime but still some top shelf dank!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> listen @st0wandgrow my comments haven't really been towards you...
> 
> The plant from the thumbnail looks cool though. The reason for my comments intially was because people were complaining of having to pay $300 for Hulk Breath and his Snowman Cross that cost $300.
> 
> being a person that gets many seeds , I was just stating that this is going to be the new norm and when you think that an Oz is almost a price of beans that you could buy it's not at all that bad.


I know you weren't directing comments my way. Just tossing my 2 cents in. I don't think $300 seed packs will be the norm. Once weed is legalized you're going to see actual breeders with corporate backing on the scene, and prices will come down if anything. I think the current seed makers see this coming and they're just trying to cash in before corporate America takes over.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> listen @st0wandgrow my comments haven't really been towards you...
> 
> The plant from the thumbnail looks cool though. The reason for my comments intially was because people were complaining of having to pay $300 for Hulk Breath and his Snowman Cross that cost $300.
> 
> being a person that gets many seeds , I was just stating that this is going to be the new norm and when you think that an Oz is almost a price of beans that you could buy it's not at all that bad.


It won't be the new norm for me and many of the other growers here. It's way to easy to do a little pollen chunking. Seeds are to easy made to shell out $300. If it gets to that though i will start my own coop and call it NeedsSomeBeans Has Some Beans and give them all away. Free The Weed Seed!


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> View attachment 3566550
> 
> ^$50 pack of seeds FYI.^
> 
> ...


I miss @amgprb. Haven't seen him around in a while.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> listen @st0wandgrow my comments haven't really been towards you...
> 
> The plant from the thumbnail looks cool though. The reason for my comments intially was because people were complaining of having to pay $300 for Hulk Breath and his Snowman Cross that cost $300.
> 
> being a person that gets many seeds , I was just stating that this is going to be the new norm and when you think that an Oz is almost a price of beans that you could buy it's not at all that bad.


With that price tag had better come more accountability for the end product as well. No more of this "they are souvenirs" bullshit you hear about. I am not trying to imply in house is some scam but with a 300 dollar price tag I would have high expectations. I know I do for the ggg breeders stash I grabbed.

As far as the reference to your caliber of growing I guess it just felt implied by your whole attitude that your collection beats everyone else like that's gonna be a reflection of the end product somehow. We all know you can pay like 400 dollars for doggies nuts and end up with the same or worse quality than you would almost any other breeder.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 17, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> I miss @amgprb. Haven't seen him around in a while.


He is still active on ig, maybe the winds of change are a blowing at riu...


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> It won't be the new norm for me and many of the other growers here. It's way to easy to do a little pollen chunking. Seeds are to easy made to shell out $300. If it gets to that though i will start my own coop and call it NeedsSomeBeans Has Some Beans and give them all away. Free The Weed Seed!


It was a place like this not long ago,and sure as shit...the people in "need" took advantage of it...
And the people sending in free seeds,got taken advantage of also...


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> It was a place like this not long ago,and sure as shit...the people in "need" took advantage of it...
> And the people sending in free seeds,got taken advantage of also...


Somebody distributed seeds to patients at no cost? Did not know someone was kind enough to do that. Seen people help special cases, but it sounds like you are describing a salvation army for seeds right? All good things must come to an end I guess.


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Somebody distributed seeds to patients at no cost? Did not know someone was kind enough to do that. Seen people help special cases, but it sounds like you are describing a salvation army for seeds right? All good things must come to an end I guess.


Yup..

As of right now,it's only one bank that I know will let a person post free beans,yes most will give you free beans with your order,but none will let you pick from a "drop down menu" of full seed packs,and send them to you for free...

@amgprb is doing fine,been chatting with him...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 17, 2015)

Seriously guys it's not as serious as some.of us are taking it. We are all stoners here right? No reason for the personal attacks....we can respectfully disagree and recognize that there is more than one way to accomplish things. 

We can get this back on course. There are dozens of pages of respectful posts before the thread took a left turn.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 17, 2015)

I got two animal crosses 1 from gage which cost me $175 shipped and another freebie from in house, so we will see who wins maybe both maybe one and maybe none.I'm not scared to report good or bad so I will let you guys know my results.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 17, 2015)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Seriously guys it's not as serious as some.of us are taking it. We are all stoners here right? No reason for the personal attacks....we can respectfully disagree and recognize that there is more than one way to accomplish things.
> 
> We can get this back on course. There are dozens of pages of respectful posts before the thread took a left turn.


You're right on that one. I was called a name and reacted... I didn't have to sy a thing ...
@natro.hydro 

I don't think my collection is best or half of what I've seen other's with , not to mention the breeders gear I have of and their personal collections.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2015)

Pardon me for interrupting the clown fest.

In House Genetics

Lemon Crippler 56 days


----------



## v.s one (Dec 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Pardon me for interrupting the clown fest.
> 
> In House Genetics
> 
> ...


Yeah. Ha ha


----------



## genuity (Dec 17, 2015)

v.s one said:


> I got two animal crosses 1 from gage which cost me $175 shipped and another freebie from in house, so we will see who wins maybe both maybe one and maybe none.I'm not scared to report good or bad so I will let you guys know my results.


For real,this is how a comparison should go.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 17, 2015)

genuity said:


> Yup..
> 
> As of right now,it's only one bank that I know will let a person post free beans,yes most will give you free beans with your order,but none will let you pick from a "drop down menu" of full seed packs,and send them to you for free...
> 
> @amgprb is doing fine,been chatting with him...


Bodhi for free sent me 5 packs of high CBD potential seeds.; gooey meds is with a member here , ac/dc cross is with another good grower . and i popped the perkins canna X CBD blessing and am saving the others X's for this summer . hope they let up on the testing regulations outhere .
all for free . i am giving out the seeds for free as well in that spirt . but i am really bad a gettting them in the mail so person to person is best ,. .. free the seeds 
yaya in house with seeds people will buy for any cost lol...


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 17, 2015)

Pardon my interruption as well...Just got all of these under 700. All dankanomics and jaws gear were ordered from csbseeds at ig.


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 17, 2015)

Im not sure if this pic was included. Those were all from 3 seedbanks. My first order from them, i would get dankanomics and jaws over inhouse i think. Hahaha believe me im just starting. I also just ordered a couple of advance led. And the cost of that is just a spare change from what i have just bought for the span of 2 months for seeds. So i dont think ima buy any inhouse anymore if i could get some jaws and dankanomics which are not sold to tdt or spsb, or any genetics that would charge 300 a pack. I mean i aint cheap but i just dont see the point payin that much


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 17, 2015)

Im not even in the US OR europe. But if the new norm would be 300 per pack id go back ordering from attitude


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 17, 2015)

So yeah for 300 bucks i get all of those exclusively release by only one seedbank. I mean it hasnt arrive yet. But yeah, jaws and dankanomics, there most expensive is 100USD a pack


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 17, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> No one said that and I guess I grow beaster weeds like the one below.
> 
> where did you hear me say I'm a high caliber of a grower?
> 
> ...


Thats a nice grow man. You could also check bigworm6969 grow, and hes growing some fire also which cost 60 a pack from jaws and dankanomics


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 17, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> This majority of it, yet, I have still manage to have a Dozen more on WishList = Might Have ProblemView attachment 3566441


Nobody mentioned anything about that pack of Kush Dream you got..wuld love to see a journal on those if you ever pop em..

Ive seen one journal out of 2000 packs..ever


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Nobody mentioned anything about that pack of Kush Dream you got..wuld love to see a journal on those if you ever pop em..
> 
> Ive seen one journal out of 2000 packs..ever


Good idea, brotha, thanks for inspiration! I may have to keep that in mind, I didn't know there aren't any journals on that. Good lookin' out!


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Pardon me for interrupting the clown fest.
> 
> In House Genetics
> 
> ...


That's one dank looking plant! Does she smell as sour as I imagine?


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

Blazin Purps said:


> Pages of nonsense


Congratulations!!! By simply acknowledging our off topic posts, you've effectively joined our ranks! If I may speak on behalf of all of us Nonsensians, I would like to extend to you our warmest welcomes!


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 17, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> Congratulations!!! By simply acknowledging our off topic posts, you've effectively joined our ranks! If I may speak on behalf of all of us Nonsensians, I would like to extend to you our warmest welcomes!


And to add some more nonsense which i browse here at riu even at work


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 17, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> And to add some more nonsense which i browse here at riu even at work


Hahaha nearly sharted, [email protected]#ing InstaClassic!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> That's one dank looking plant! Does she smell as sour as I imagine?


Tell ya what - it hits like a mule, after half dozen vapes. It's a little sour, but it's dominant lemon. NIce freebie. Almost seat belt worthy atm.


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 18, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Nobody mentioned anything about that pack of Kush Dream you got..wuld love to see a journal on those if you ever pop em..
> 
> Ive seen one journal out of 2000 packs..ever





ForRealz said:


> Hahaha nearly sharted, [email protected]#ing InstaClassic!


Wud love to check bot of ur grows...basing on what u guys reffered to me...i wish i coul post some of my grows soon. Whats your fav on in house?


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 18, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Whats your fav on in house?


I don't have any personal experience w In House, I've sort of been sitting on the fence analyzing their gear...but if you're asking if I pulled the trigger what would I grab from them...then I'd say based on genetics, availability, pics from IG, pics from @Lightgreen2k, pics and reports from others, I personally would select Mother of Cherries and/or Wild Cherry Cookies from SHN for $60...my $.02 on that currently anyway...


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 18, 2015)

ForRealz said:


> I don't have any personal experience w In House, I've sort of been sitting on the fence analyzing their gear...but if you're asking if I pulled the trigger what would I grab from them...then I'd say based on genetics, availability, pics from IG, pics from @Lightgreen2k, pics and reports from others, I personally would select Mother of Cherries and/or Wild Cherry Cookies from SHN for $60...my $.02 on that currently anyway...


Sweet, ima try Mother of Cherries someday too...thanks


----------



## ForRealz (Dec 18, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Sweet, ima try Mother of Cherries someday too...thanks


Bet brotha! Hopefully we both b like


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 18, 2015)

Does any one have any nice flower shots from the IHG collection


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 18, 2015)

A harvest is coming down in not to long from now.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 18, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Wud love to check bot of ur grows...basing on what u guys reffered to me...i wish i coul post some of my grows soon. Whats your fav on in house?


 Ive seen some killer pictures of many of his offerings..his Black Cherry Pie crosses and BX's always had my eye when I ordered. Def go with Mother Of all Cherries if you can..rainbow cookies aswell..gutted i didnt get one..sold out everytime i ordered.

I got 2x Black Cherry Pie BX, 2x White Cherry Pie, Animal Pie,, Wild Cherry Cookies, Velvet Pie, Mother Of All Cherries . next run for me is all In House & Jaws..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 18, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Ive seen some killer pictures of many of his offerings..his Black Cherry Pie crosses and BX's always had my eye when I ordered. Def go with Mother Of all Cherries if you can..rainbow cookies aswell..gutted i didnt get one..sold out everytime i ordered.
> 
> I got 2x Black Cherry Pie BX, 2x White Cherry Pie, Animal Pie,, Wild Cherry Cookies, Velvet Pie, Mother Of All Cherries . next run for me is all In House & Jaws..


that should be a good run for you. where did you get all these crosses from?


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 18, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> A harvest is coming down in not to long from now.


What do you have on the menu


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 18, 2015)

WolfofHighSt said:


> What do you have on the menu


Mother of Cherries 
Black Cherry Pie Bx


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 18, 2015)

Black cherry pie should be nice 
Can't wait


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 18, 2015)

just noticed theres like 50 crosses listed lol seems testing new releases is kinda a joke...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> just noticed theres like 50 crosses listed lol seems testing new releases is kinda a joke...


I tested one last night, and another this AM in the Big Buddha.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 18, 2015)

i saw that lemon crip, very nice! what was the 2nd?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 18, 2015)

put my little two cents in here when ever u buy a pack of seeds off of a bank there mark up is 50% so if you see a pack of seeds for 100 the breeder is selling them for 50 and the bank is adding 50 to it, I was pokeing around about dropping sum crosses here and there just limtited amounts and never to be made again strains and I though 40 buck was a reasonable price for 12 seeds well I got pretty much schooled on that day saying that was way to much and have I won and medal with my strains and do I have elite stuff and worked all my strains and was told more like 20 bucks would be better well shit here I thought I would be doing everybody a favior and at the same time maybe recoup sum mailing prices and the little vial and mylar baggie prices and I was told no it was to much so you know what I said fuck it I will give them away for free until I win sum medals hahaha I mean yeah im just doing crosses but theres still a lot of time in finding a good male and female and im scarfaceing bud that I could be smokeing or selling and buying envelopes and stamps and vials and working on a logo, I worked purple voodoo to f3 and most of the stuff has been tested so I though 40 was low and I still think it is but I pretty much got shut down, that's ok it will make me work that much harder, thanks


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 18, 2015)

heres one of my strains just a cross with exotics gear prime chrystal(chrystal blue x optimus prime) I probably have 40 packs of 12 seeds maybe alittle more, to me this strain has meet my every expectation what a dank flower should look like, it has Purdy colors, its smells like candy, it is one hitter quitter smoke, and its stable no hermi so I thought peeps would luv this strain for 40 bucks and they would but at a seedbank they would want to charge 80 and I wont let that happen that's to much so the only way I could do that is sell them all myself and I really don't want to do that why do the banks get 50% it should be more like 20%


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks dope ^^


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 18, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> heres one of my strains just a cross with exotics gear prime chrystal(chrystal blue x optimus prime) I probably have 40 packs of 12 seeds maybe alittle more, to me this strain has meet my every expectation what a dank flower should look like, it has Purdy colors, its smells like candy, it is one hitter quitter smoke, and its stable no hermi so I thought peeps would luv this strain for 40 bucks and they would but at a seedbank they would want to charge 80 and I wont let that happen that's to much so the only way I could do that is sell them all myself and I really don't want to do that why do the banks get 50% it should be more like 20%


Very nice plant.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 18, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Tell ya what - it hits like a mule, after half dozen vapes. It's a little sour, but it's dominant lemon. NIce freebie. Almost seat belt worthy atm.


Yes sir!


bigworm6969 said:


> heres one of my strains just a cross with exotics gear prime chrystal(chrystal blue x optimus prime) I probably have 40 packs of 12 seeds maybe alittle more, to me this strain has meet my every expectation what a dank flower should look like, it has Purdy colors, its smells like candy, it is one hitter quitter smoke, and its stable no hermi so I thought peeps would luv this strain for 40 bucks and they would but at a seedbank they would want to charge 80 and I wont let that happen that's to much so the only way I could do that is sell them all myself and I really don't want to do that why do the banks get 50% it should be more like 20%


i need some purple in my life! Damn!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> i need some purple in my life! Damn!


10 free Fat Purple w/ Hazeman packs @ Attitude / Choice. 3 of 4 fems are making purple buds,...well, 2 of 3. Lost one to pm, and that was the beauty queen.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 18, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> 10 free Fat Purple w/ Hazeman packs @ Attitude / Choice. 3 of 4 fems are making purple buds,...well, 2 of 3. Lost one to pm, and that was the beauty queen.


Thanks friend. I'll check it out. I screwed around a jarred to early and lost 1/2 a zip to mold last month. Had to jar it up because we had some work done on our house and she was stinking


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 18, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> that should be a good run for you. where did you get all these crosses from?


All my packs came from NRG (for In House Genetics) Jaws however I get thru my new go to spot CSB!




Lightgreen2k said:


> Mother of Cherries
> Black Cherry Pie Bx


Im patiently awaiting to see results! Would love to see some pics and would love to know how many phenos, any keepers yadayada...


----------



## smoker61904 (Dec 18, 2015)

Here's some puple wreck I grew indoor and second nug is my seeds outdoor .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 18, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> heres one of my strains just a cross with exotics gear prime chrystal(chrystal blue x optimus prime) I probably have 40 packs of 12 seeds maybe alittle more, to me this strain has meet my every expectation what a dank flower should look like, it has Purdy colors, its smells like candy, it is one hitter quitter smoke, and its stable no hermi so I thought peeps would luv this strain for 40 bucks and they would but at a seedbank they would want to charge 80 and I wont let that happen that's to much so the only way I could do that is sell them all myself and I really don't want to do that why do the banks get 50% it should be more like 20%


That's some prime quality bud right there mate


----------



## v.s one (Dec 18, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> put my little two cents in here when ever u buy a pack of seeds off of a bank there mark up is 50% so if you see a pack of seeds for 100 the breeder is selling them for 50 and the bank is adding 50 to it, I was pokeing around about dropping sum crosses here and there just limtited amounts and never to be made again strains and I though 40 buck was a reasonable price for 12 seeds well I got pretty much schooled on that day saying that was way to much and have I won and medal with my strains and do I have elite stuff and worked all my strains and was told more like 20 bucks would be better well shit here I thought I would be doing everybody a favior and at the same time maybe recoup sum mailing prices and the little vial and mylar baggie prices and I was told no it was to much so you know what I said fuck it I will give them away for free until I win sum medals hahaha I mean yeah im just doing crosses but theres still a lot of time in finding a good male and female and im scarfaceing bud that I could be smokeing or selling and buying envelopes and stamps and vials and working on a logo, I worked purple voodoo to f3 and most of the stuff has been tested so I though 40 was low and I still think it is but I pretty much got shut down, that's ok it will make me work that much harder, thanks


Dam sounds like a thank less job. It's going to get worse before it gets better. Keep doing your thang man. You got dank in your corner so your good.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 18, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Dam sounds like a thank less job. It's going to get worse before it gets better. Keep doing your thang man. You got dank in your corner so your good.


Totally agree, @bigworm6969 keep doing your thing man, we understand what goes into it


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i saw that lemon crip, very nice! what was the 2nd?


Animal pie - got some dry enough for a joint. Very pleased. Also have a 2nd Lemon crippler. Took them all @ 56 days. They had a near death moment in week 4 when the power went out for over 5 hours. Nearly drowned, and definitely slowed their momentum; probably stunted the yield, but the buds are great, even early.


----------



## smoker61904 (Dec 18, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's some prime quality bud right there mate


Thanks there great buds but now I have it down to what makes them happy and green . Starting this new year with DNA og kush feminized 6 pack


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 18, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> heres one of my strains just a cross with exotics gear prime chrystal(chrystal blue x optimus prime) I probably have 40 packs of 12 seeds maybe alittle more, to me this strain has meet my every expectation what a dank flower should look like, it has Purdy colors, its smells like candy, it is one hitter quitter smoke, and its stable no hermi so I thought peeps would luv this strain for 40 bucks and they would but at a seedbank they would want to charge 80 and I wont let that happen that's to much so the only way I could do that is sell them all myself and I really don't want to do that why do the banks get 50% it should be more like 20%


Look good, were send?


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 19, 2015)

Looks lik nive got some catchng up to do on my grows. So sad cant grow outdoors at the moment been rainin the whole month my old lights im using for work, im stuck now wd my 2x 100w leds, and my new lights be here on the 24th. But thank you for sharin those pics...u guys are awesome!!!


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 19, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> put my little two cents in here when ever u buy a pack of seeds off of a bank there mark up is 50% so if you see a pack of seeds for 100 the breeder is selling them for 50 and the bank is adding 50 to it, I was pokeing around about dropping sum crosses here and there just limtited amounts and never to be made again strains and I though 40 buck was a reasonable price for 12 seeds well I got pretty much schooled on that day saying that was way to much and have I won and medal with my strains and do I have elite stuff and worked all my strains and was told more like 20 bucks would be better well shit here I thought I would be doing everybody a favior and at the same time maybe recoup sum mailing prices and the little vial and mylar baggie prices and I was told no it was to much so you know what I said fuck it I will give them away for free until I win sum medals hahaha I mean yeah im just doing crosses but theres still a lot of time in finding a good male and female and im scarfaceing bud that I could be smokeing or selling and buying envelopes and stamps and vials and working on a logo, I worked purple voodoo to f3 and most of the stuff has been tested so I though 40 was low and I still think it is but I pretty much got shut down, that's ok it will make me work that much harder, thanks


Pm me bro if u have some seeds ready. Ill buy some ASAP!!! them testers can wait hahaha...im new to instagram have to figure it out yet.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 19, 2015)

I'd love to test as well, let me know @bigworm6969 .


----------



## v.s one (Dec 19, 2015)

WCP dawg.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 19, 2015)

Any one have any rainbow cookie pics


----------



## v.s one (Dec 19, 2015)

You guys must have lit a fire under there ass. I did the Xmas special from the dank team. My parcel was shipped as soon as the post office was opened. Got two purple animal freebies but I only ordered for the cannaventure and CC freebies. I'm not going to lie


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 19, 2015)

cannaventures got some fire!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 19, 2015)

I just ordered some white animal beans, another animal cookies cross. (x white lotus). I've been happy enough with Crystal cookies that I am willing to try something else from this breeder. Will try to get some pics up soon of CC. I have 2 in veg and one seedling. Of the two in veg, mainline on one and just pinching/supercropping the other.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 19, 2015)

Lemon crip dawg. Two days in darkness. Gonna get the flip now.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 19, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> put my little two cents in here when ever u buy a pack of seeds off of a bank there mark up is 50% so if you see a pack of seeds for 100 the breeder is selling them for 50 and the bank is adding 50 to it, I was pokeing around about dropping sum crosses here and there just limtited amounts and never to be made again strains and I though 40 buck was a reasonable price for 12 seeds well I got pretty much schooled on that day saying that was way to much and have I won and medal with my strains and do I have elite stuff and worked all my strains and was told more like 20 bucks would be better well shit here I thought I would be doing everybody a favior and at the same time maybe recoup sum mailing prices and the little vial and mylar baggie prices and I was told no it was to much so you know what I said fuck it I will give them away for free until I win sum medals hahaha I mean yeah im just doing crosses but theres still a lot of time in finding a good male and female and im scarfaceing bud that I could be smokeing or selling and buying envelopes and stamps and vials and working on a logo, I worked purple voodoo to f3 and most of the stuff has been tested so I though 40 was low and I still think it is but I pretty much got shut down, that's ok it will make me work that much harder, thanks


True dat true date,!!! Work it big dog man anyone can make killer strains gee put in work.. i aint ridding anyones dick for shure!!! Make that money


----------



## trippnface (Dec 20, 2015)

i wanna know what the deal with that "cookiefi" is
people were trippin on the wifi male; but i wanna know how they crossed it to the thin mint cut nobody still has : p


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 20, 2015)

trippnface said:


> i wanna know what the deal with that "cookiefi" is
> people were trippin on the wifi male; but i wanna know how they crossed it to the thin mint cut nobody still has : p


tons of peeps have the thin mint cut including me.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 20, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> tons of peeps have the thin mint cut including me.


how so; i thought cookie fam has never released it? 
same reason the bay exclusives doesnt have any "thin mint" crosses ; just every other one. platinum; animal;forum;ogkb
i have still never seen anybody post a cut of the thin mint pheno like jigga did still

http://websta.me/p/436534356136989293_310889899


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 20, 2015)

trippnface said:


> how so; i thought cookie fam has never released it?
> same reason the bay exclusives doesnt have any "thin mint" crosses ; just every other one. platinum; animal;forum;ogkb
> i have still never seen anybody post a cut of the thin mint pheno like jigga did still
> 
> http://websta.me/p/436534356136989293_310889899


well as far as i know it was from a bag seed of thin mint (not sure), i guess the "cookie family" calls bagseed from thin mint fortune cookies, but i thought fortune was GSC x OGKush , see how muddy the "cookie fam" makes shit?
.
Let me also be clear, by stating i think the whole "cookie family" is a bullshit story, there was no vetting of these people what so ever, they just claimed they made the cookies. Anyone could have done that before them, if it werent for them doing it first.
But it sounds like made up hearsay which some article writer ran with so i guess its fact now.
The "cookie family" doesn't even know what o.g. stands for they're completely moronic.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 20, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> well as far as i know it was from a bag seed of thin mint (not sure).
> Let me also be clear, by stating i think the whole "cookie family" is a bullshit story, there was no vetting of these people what so ever, they just claimed they made the cookies. Anyone could have done that before them, if it werent for them doing it first.
> But it sounds like made up hearsay which some article writer ran with so i guess its fact now.
> The "cookie family" doesn't even know what o.g. stands for they're completely moronic.


haha no doubt; some of their facts are definitely janky. i just think if in house is going to sell a pricey cross they should probably say the thin mint in their cross is bagseed and not the actual cut. kind of has me trippin on their other cuts. 

they have these crosses ( they claim) : animal ; ogkb; forum ; " gsc" ( what?) and now this thin mint as well. 

I notice they also have a sherbert cross and a snowman cross. were either of those even ever released yet as cuts; or just more s1 bagseed they found or something? someone should ask on instagram; i would if i had one ; p 

where are all the other crosses of these cuts then from other breeders?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 20, 2015)

> where are all the other crosses of these cuts then from other breeders?


I dont know,cookies has a muddy past from my investigating, the only real difference i have noticed between the cookies is slightly different taste and smell, everything else is the same,as far as high for the most part, but dense dark frosty buds that smell like leather and varnish to me.
"thin mint" having the slightest minty-ness, "animal" a little more dry and pugent earthy mixed in, with "forum" having a little sweeter berryness.
that's all i really know. lol
I am high on fortune cookies right now which is gsc x joseph og. 
it has that nice deep coffee tone to it because of the joseph og.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 20, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> [QUOTE="where are all the other crosses of these cuts then from other breeders?


I dont know,cookies has a muddy past from my investigating, the only real difference i have noticed between the cookies is slightly different taste and smell, everything else is the same,as far as high for the most part, but dense dark frosty buds that smell like leather and varnish to me.
"thin mint" having the slightest minty-ness, "animal" a little more dry and pugent earthy mixed in, with "forum" having a little sweeter berryness.
that's all i really know. lol
I am high on fortune cookies right now which is gsc x joseph og. 
it has that nice deep coffee tone to it because of the joseph og.[/QUOTE]

sounds so dank lol. just tryn to dig through all these damn crosses and find the best honest one lol.
but it really looks like these peeps kept most of the elite mothers super tight...
so now i am doubting all these breeders saying they have the cut...
sounds like S1's everywhere >.>
which i guess all these dank cookies cuts really are to begin with; so fuk it?

**claimin he has pink panties too; seriously!? 
https://www.instagram.com/p/_UJrIZI5ik/?taken-by=in_house_genetics


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 20, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> well as far as i know it was from a bag seed of thin mint (not sure), i guess the "cookie family" calls bagseed from thin mint fortune cookies, but i thought fortune was GSC x OGKush , see how muddy the "cookie fam" makes shit?
> .
> Let me also be clear, by stating i think the whole "cookie family" is a bullshit story, there was no vetting of these people what so ever, they just claimed they made the cookies. Anyone could have done that before them, if it werent for them doing it first.
> But it sounds like made up hearsay which some article writer ran with so i guess its fact now.
> The "cookie family" doesn't even know what o.g. stands for they're completely moronic.


 i tend to agree... i just followed a link for some web site, i think seeds here now, and if you buy like 10 packs of beans, you get a "free" bubba kush t-shirt, signed and all, of course by mr bubba kush himself.. i really had a good lol at this, as i pictured some guy in their back room with a sharpy signing "bubba kush"..


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 20, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i tend to agree... i just followed a link for some web site, i think seeds here now, and if you buy like 10 packs of beans, you get a "free" bubba kush t-shirt, signed and all, of course by mr bubba kush himself.. i really had a good lol at this, as i pictured some guy in their back room with a sharpy signing "bubba kush"..


lol that reminds me of someone who was all like "hey man i coined that word KUSH" i was like "oh yeah?" he was like "yeah man, i was just really baked one day and said man, that shit was kush!, then after that everyone started calling their weed kush, and i started that shit!" i was just like .


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i tend to agree... i just followed a link for some web site, i think seeds here now, and if you buy like 10 packs of beans, you get a "free" bubba kush t-shirt, signed and all, of course by mr bubba kush himself.. i really had a good lol at this, as i pictured some guy in their back room with a sharpy signing "bubba kush"..


I'll bet sub would sign a tee for 5 packs...


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 20, 2015)

@trippnface
yeah the pink panties is a little cray cray i agree but who am i to judge? lol


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 20, 2015)

My question has been is his sherbet, the sunset sherbet as in gsc x pink panties? or some other sherbet?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 20, 2015)

v.s one said:


> You guys must have lit a fire under there ass. I did the Xmas special from the dank team. My parcel was shipped as soon as the post office was opened. Got two purple animal freebies but I only ordered for the cannaventure and CC freebies. I'm not going to lie


I just took advantage of the Xmas special too. I missed it when I ordered the other night.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 20, 2015)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I just took advantage of the Xmas special too. I missed it when I ordered the other night.


It went fast to fast.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 20, 2015)

i held off on this last promo but got stuff the two promos before that, i was thinking about pure animal or flaming cookies from cvs, then considered crockett sour banana sherbet then decided nah.
I am just going to wait for the exotic restock and a new years promo


----------



## v.s one (Dec 21, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> i held off on this last promo but got stuff the two promos before that, i was thinking about pure animal or flaming cookies from cvs, then considered crockett sour banana sherbet then decided nah.
> I am just going to wait for the exotic restock and a new years promo


Hum! Pass on pure animal and flaming cookies. K wish I was on it.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 21, 2015)

who has instagram?

someone flat out ask how he has cuts that have never been given out; as far as i know.

the y; sunset sherbert ; snowman; gelato..... they only sell flowers. they have never sold clones.
every pic or cut i have heard claimed as any of those; has always been from someone finding bagseed. claiming bagseed as the actual cut is incredibly irresponsible and untrustworthy. as a breeder; it is a game ender 

if your gunna sell beans for hella cash you better be reppin the true genetics 100% tough


----------



## trippnface (Dec 21, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> My question has been is his sherbet, the sunset sherbet as in gsc x pink panties? or some other sherbet?


right? well he is claiming to hold the pink panties cut too; so i definitely assume he is saying he has sunset sherbert too. 
I would really like for him to answer some questions here lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 21, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> i tend to agree... i just followed a link for some web site, i think seeds here now, and if you buy like 10 packs of beans, you get a "free" bubba kush t-shirt, signed and all, of course by mr bubba kush himself.. i really had a good lol at this, as i pictured some guy in their back room with a sharpy signing "bubba kush"..


Actually that is the Real Bubba Kush ! They were in the seedsherenow both at the emerald cup and also Adam dunn had a live feed from the emerald cup confirming this. 

@racerboy71 Also it's four packs of his new line. 

This is the type of information that spreads like wildfire and broken telephone. 

It's bad for the industry. The real bubba kush is also online and he formed a seed company with new strains. 

Get connected man... 

This is not a case of sasquatch sighting or Loch Ness Monster. These breeders do exist , you just have to be in the know.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 21, 2015)

Bwahaha


----------



## trippnface (Dec 21, 2015)

aight; i dont have a phone so i had to use some janky program to use instagram from my comp.
doing work for us ; p

talked to in house guy after i asked about the snowman; sherbert; and panties cut. he claimed he knew the right people but of course couldnt say where they were from. i brought up S1 bagseed and he didnt say anything so either he wouldnt know ( he was lied to ) or is an evil liar himself ( unlikely )

OR he actually really has all those cuts. which i seriously find highly unlikely... all the members of the cookie fam still post about how nobody has their gear . unless some people really tight in with the cookie fam actually get their shit and nobody says anything on both sides and everybody keeps it under wraps... but what are the chances of that? lol.

every cookie cut out today to the public is still from thin mint bagseed; never seen anyone prove different honestly.
but i bought that snowman cross regardless; fuck it. lol.
i seen my friend has a snowman S1 bagseed as well; so that is some reference atleast.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 21, 2015)

I generally don't get drawn into these discussions because for the most part, I am not connected or in the know. How could anyone prove that their cookie cut is not the thin mint bagseed?


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 21, 2015)

if its the bubba kush from that bunk high times article, then its a bad joke!


----------



## trippnface (Dec 21, 2015)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I generally don't get drawn into these discussions because for the most part, I am not connected or in the know. How could anyone prove that their cookie cut is not the thin mint bagseed?


i guess a person would have to get jigga; flux; pieguy; or sherbinksi to personally confirm them receiving a cut. which to my knowledge has not occurred to any breeder or grower ( publicly at least ) 

would love to be proved wrong though! 
i mean... i hope i just got a real snowman cross... lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 21, 2015)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I generally don't get drawn into these discussions because for the most part, I am not connected or in the know. How could anyone prove that their cookie cut is not the thin mint bagseed?


@BigLittlejohn 

I only spoke on bubba kush. I have no say on cookies.


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 21, 2015)

trippnface said:


> i guess a person would have to get jigga; flux; pieguy; or sherbinksi to personally confirm them receiving a cut. which to my knowledge has not occurred to any breeder or grower ( publicly at least )
> 
> would love to be proved wrong though!
> i mean... i hope i just got a real snowman cross... lol.


The problem with that is if those guys aren't into selling clones then it would not be in their best interest to 'verify' anybody's cut. Which leaves us how it is now, that it's dubious on both sides. 

And then there are those who are so suspicious, they won't believe anybody unless they themselves get access to a cut, so they throw suspicion onto everybody, and muddy the waters even further. But if north korea can get a nuclear bomb, I'm thinking it's possible to get a cut or two from some stoners. It doesn't even have to be consensual. A buddy of theirs could be walking through their garden and have a cut accidentally hop into their pocket. Also, supposedly crockett's farms has verified sunset sherbert of some kind, whether it's pollen or a cut, can't remember, so that shit is out there. 

I will say this, if I had a source who had those cuts, I wouldn't tell some random jackass on the internet where I got them. The odds that will screw things up with my source would be hovering around 100%. Yes it would be awesome if there was no hoarding of strains and people didn't have to work to make a living and we all had personal space ships we could zoom around in, but that's not how things are. If my buddy tells me about some great job I could possibly get, I'm not telling everybody else what company to call up by posting it online. Same thing with getting cuts.

There are very few guarantees in life, and this industry isn't going to have them either. In the end you pays your money, you takes your chances. That's another reason why testers and whatnot are so important. So far with in house, the sentiment has been rather positive.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> if its the bubba kush from that bunk high times article, then its a bad joke!



I guess your assuming a person or founder or breeder of a cut, to be an eloquent speaker of some sort. 

maybe who knows, but no one else is claiming to be the founder of this cross..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 21, 2015)

Kkeyser that was a great post.


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 21, 2015)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Kkeyser that was a great post.


I appreciate it, thank you.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 21, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> The problem with that is if those guys aren't into selling clones then it would not be in their best interest to 'verify' anybody's cut. Which leaves us how it is now, that it's dubious on both sides.
> 
> And then there are those who are so suspicious, they won't believe anybody unless they themselves get access to a cut, so they throw suspicion onto everybody, and muddy the waters even further. But if north korea can get a nuclear bomb, I'm thinking it's possible to get a cut or two from some stoners. It doesn't even have to be consensual. A buddy of theirs could be walking through their garden and have a cut accidentally hop into their pocket. Also, supposedly crockett's farms has verified sunset sherbert of some kind, whether it's pollen or a cut, can't remember, so that shit is out there.
> 
> ...




haha hell ya; solid analysis man.
in this thread someone explains how thin mint got out; and he definitely does not appear to be lying.
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/sunset-sherbert.67966/

stoners are stoners ; )
i get the secrecy around cuts but at the same time that is why there are so many falses and fakes going around. it would be nice to clear everything up and know exactly what we are receiving; but this game doesnt really work like that all the time lol. just crazy to me cookie fam waited this long and now other people are capitalizing off all their gear; while they are saying it is still not out there. in house is doing more work with their cuts than they are! 

we will see. poppin those beans in a few months for outdoor ; )


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 21, 2015)

trippnface said:


> aight; i dont have a phone so i had to use some janky program to use instagram from my comp.
> doing work for us ; p
> 
> talked to in house guy after i asked about the snowman; sherbert; and panties cut. he claimed he knew the right people but of course couldnt say where they were from. i brought up S1 bagseed and he didnt say anything so either he wouldnt know ( he was lied to ) or is an evil liar himself ( unlikely )
> ...


I really cannot stand these clone hoarders, fuck em! If i ever received a cut and was told i had to "be in the know" and "tight" to get one, the first thing i would do is mother it, then clone the shit out of it, and spread that shit around like herpes; just completely inundate the market with these "under wraps" clones.
P.s. if the cookie family is legit (highly unlikely) they're definitely hardcore douche-bag brah!
Actually legit or not


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2015)

^^


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 22, 2015)

If my livelihood depended on a cut of a strain, I would be guarded about putting it out there too. Why would I diminish the value of my creation? It's like any trade secret, they aren't douches in my opinion for protecting their shit.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 22, 2015)

@kkeyser Have your grown any in-house genetics ?

seems like you're informed about him.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 22, 2015)

BigLittlejohn said:


> If my livelihood depended on a cut of a strain, I would be guarded about putting it out there too. Why would I diminish the value of my creation? It's like any trade secret, they aren't douches in my opinion for protecting their shit.


Why would it diminish any sort of value?
On the contrary it would open up that strain to be studied more and bred more for more quality.
There is always room for improvement.
Hoarding strains does not help anyone, period.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 22, 2015)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Why would it diminish any sort of value?
> On the contrary it would open up that strain to be studied more and bred more for more quality.
> There is always room for improvement.
> Hoarding strains does not help anyone, period.


Because then every fuck Boi and their mother hits your hard work with whatever pollen they can find and the offspring tarnish the rep of the original work. Or just speaking clones, I have given clones I had to others only to see the plant in their garden looking like hell and almost an entirely different strain.
Pretty sure this is how we have come to know so many different cuts of OG kush, same plant just different growers over the years making it take on different traits.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2015)

i got a homie thats friends with jigga and got the sherb from him. the sherberts def out there....


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm probably getting nuked for posting this but fugg it. Got them in last Saturday. Got #3 of the Hulk Breath and some Family Vault Purple x Purple Hulk freebies. I'll probably won't pop the Hulk Breath for a while as I'm running a new system and I would like to have it dialed in 100 % before -wouldn't want to fuck up $30 each seeds. Now when the time comes hopefully in about 3 months I'll be making a grow journal for each of the rooms and strains I run.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 22, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i got a homie thats friends with jigga and got the sherb from him. the sherberts def out there....


dude thats fkn g. if i had one of their cuts; i would knock that beezy up with so much stud pollen; and even if i didnt give it out; work it and defo smoke it . 

im in cali; i need to hit the clubs in the bay until i see one of these dudes and tell them to let me run their shit outdoor with some mad hippie love haha ; p . jigga seems pretty goofy; props to anybody that sweet talked him out of genetics!

i can get a cut of some killer candyland; prob the dankest smoke ive had in awhile. it was indoor but goddamn. i went ape over it and my friend said the cut is available from his buddy. whoever grow it was an expert; and the taste was top notch. sure it is a keeper. if i can acquire it i will be hitting it with midnight snow pollen next season.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 22, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Because then every fuck Boi and their mother hits your hard work with whatever pollen they can find and the offspring tarnish the rep of the original work. Or just speaking clones, I have given clones I had to others only to see the plant in their garden looking like hell and almost an entirely different strain.
> Pretty sure this is how we have come to know so many different cuts of OG kush, same plant just different growers over the years making it take on different traits.


word. og has so many costumes haha


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2015)

trippnface said:


> dude thats fkn g. if i had one of their cuts; i would knock that beezy up with so much stud pollen; and even if i didnt give it out; work it and defo smoke it .
> 
> im in cali; i need to hit the clubs in the bay until i see one of these dudes and tell them to let me run their shit outdoor with some mad hippie love haha ; p . jigga seems pretty goofy; props to anybody that sweet talked him out of genetics!
> 
> i can get a cut of some killer candyland; prob the dankest smoke ive had in awhile. it was indoor but goddamn. i went ape over it and my friend said the cut is available from his buddy. whoever grow it was an expert; and the taste was top notch. sure it is a keeper. if i can acquire it i will be hitting it with midnight snow pollen next season.


well he didnt sweet talk him, he trade some elites


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i got a homie thats friends with jigga and got the sherb from him. the sherberts def out there....


More details, por favor?


----------



## trippnface (Dec 22, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> I'm probably getting nuked for posting this but fugg it. Got them in last Saturday. Got #3 of the Hulk Breath and some Family Vault Purple x Purple Hulk freebies. I'll probably won't pop the Hulk Breath for a while as I'm running a new system and I would like to have it dialed in 100 % before -wouldn't want to fuck up $30 each seeds. Now when the time comes hopefully in about 3 months I'll be making a grow journal for each of the rooms and strains I run.



nice score dude; really lookin forward to seein those 
those fkn pyramids give me the biggest boner.

I am really big into metaphysics/ esotericism.... the structure of the pyramid is definitely significant. i find it very interesting he put seeds inside one. i honestly feel like the seeds will be more powerful and even stay good longer. read multiple reports of people meditating or placing things under pyramids; and to have them decay at a far reduced rate.
there is a building in the mojave called the "integratron " . it was built by a man on direction from aliens. no joke. when you enter this building ; you can feel a powerful energy that envelopes your being. check it out. never experienced it; but done tons of research. talked first hand to some people. worth checking out. people from other countries seem to know about it more than americans.

TL; DR : seeds under pyramids = the future!?
stoner babble for the day ; )

** also ; where was there ever about pre ordering from sourpatch for the freebies; when that went down? i never see shit about that stuff on their website.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 22, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> well he didnt sweet talk him, he trade some elites


prob dank as shit


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 22, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> More details, por favor?


i wish i had more info, all i know is its a cross of gsc and i think PinkPanties. nice indica. ill know more once i grow it


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 22, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> I'm probably getting nuked for posting this but fugg it. Got them in last Saturday. Got #3 of the Hulk Breath and some Family Vault Purple x Purple Hulk freebies. I'll probably won't pop the Hulk Breath for a while as I'm running a new system and I would like to have it dialed in 100 % before -wouldn't want to fuck up $30 each seeds. Now when the time comes hopefully in about 3 months I'll be making a grow journal for each of the rooms and strains I run.


Wow nice


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 22, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> I'm probably getting nuked for posting this but fugg it. Got them in last Saturday. Got #3 of the Hulk Breath and some Family Vault Purple x Purple Hulk freebies. I'll probably won't pop the Hulk Breath for a while as I'm running a new system and I would like to have it dialed in 100 % before -wouldn't want to fuck up $30 each seeds. Now when the time comes hopefully in about 3 months I'll be making a grow journal for each of the rooms and strains I run.


That's a nice score you got.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 22, 2015)

trippnface said:


> nice score dude; really lookin forward to seein those
> those fkn pyramids give me the biggest boner.
> 
> I am really big into metaphysics/ esotericism.... the structure of the pyramid is definitely significant. i find it very interesting he put seeds inside one. i honestly feel like the seeds will be more powerful and even stay good longer. read multiple reports of people meditating or placing things under pyramids; and to have them decay at a far reduced rate.
> ...


Long story short I contacted inhouse genetics on IG a few times And inquired about the family vault purple x purple hulk cross and when it would be available. I'm an aficionado of Aficionado so I wanted to get that cross. That's when he mentioned that it would be a freebie for his elite line but only thru sourpatch. I then contacted sourpatch as soon as I got word that the elites were about to be released and preordered. Sourpatch IG got deleted and everything was a mess. Took some time to get them but sourpatch gave me 20 seeds of the FVP x PH freebies to make up for the delay. Hell yea pyramids are awesome. Sacred geometry.


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 22, 2015)

Can anyone actually tell me what is purple hulk made off...i have been boarding seeds of the x purplehulk to the point that my credit card has been declined due to negative credit. When and where does sourpatch gives freebies? Im really bummed out theres 1 pack left of each strains i was getting to just realized my cc is declined. Next year its all grow for me...yeah right!!!


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 22, 2015)

Here's my velvet pie 7 days since the flip. Waiting for it to give up its goods. Already pulled 1 cck male.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 22, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Can anyone actually tell me what is purple hulk made off...i have been boarding seeds of the x purplehulk to the point that my credit card has been declined due to negative credit. When and where does sourpatch gives freebies? Im really bummed out theres 1 pack left of each strains i was getting to just realized my cc is declined. Next year its all grow for me...yeah right!!!


what gear did or wanted to get my cc is negative too lol


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 22, 2015)

Double purple hulk, alien moonpie and some other crosses of it, but was very keen on dph. i have been waiting for that at TDT for a few months now, saw a pack left at greenportal and was sppose to grab it.


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 22, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> what gear did or wanted to get my cc is negative too lol


Lol cant even use my cc for groceries...getting more inhouse and franchise @greenportal. That dph and alien tarantula ive been searching and waiting at TDT, alien moonpie and a few others to make up for del charges. Cany even look at there website, its reallt going suck of i saw it no stock already.


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 22, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @kkeyser Have your grown any in-house genetics ?
> 
> seems like you're informed about him.


I'm growing some right now - just flipped some rainbow cookies, crystal cookies, and nitro cookies today. I have 2 silverbacks sexed and ready to go into veg. I've posted a few pics on my instagram page, colonelfrosty. I have a few more packs of his I'd like to pop. I think top of the list right now for his gear for me would be purple glue, and purple sherbert. Not sure when I will be able to get around to them, though.

The info I have on in house is because I saw his feed, really liked what I saw, and asked a few questions. I am by no means an expert or anything on in house, but if I know an answer, I will try to help. In fact, I saw you mentioned on his feed and tried to follow you, but your page is private and you never accepted my request.


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 22, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Can anyone actually tell me what is purple hulk made off...i have been boarding seeds of the x purplehulk to the point that my credit card has been declined due to negative credit. When and where does sourpatch gives freebies? Im really bummed out theres 1 pack left of each strains i was getting to just realized my cc is declined. Next year its all grow for me...yeah right!!!


He has said there are 3 components, but has always kept one part secret. The two he has mentioned are double purple doja and purple diesel. I haven't even seen speculation on the 3rd component.

He has a 'secret weapon' male that he was fairly cagey about, but has stated what it contains...wifi, wifi alien, and cherry pie. He also has a 501st og in his black cherry male.

Can't help you on that other stuff, lol.


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 22, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Double purple hulk, alien moonpie and some other crosses of it, but was very keen on dph. i have been waiting for that at TDT for a few months now, saw a pack left at greenportal and was sppose to grab it.


There are 4 packs of the double purple hulk right now at tdt, they had a restock today.

Good luck!


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 22, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> He has said there are 3 components, but has always kept one part secret. The two he has mentioned are double purple doja and purple diesel. I haven't even seen speculation on the 3rd component.
> 
> He has a 'secret weapon' male that he was fairly cagey about, but has stated what it contains...wifi, wifi alien, and cherry pie. He also has a 501st og in his black cherry male.
> 
> Can't help you on that other stuff, lol.


Thanks bro...


kkeyser said:


> There are 4 packs of the double purple hulk right now at tdt, they had a restock today.
> 
> Good luck!


Shiet!!!!!!!! gotta go to bank and pay this damn cc. Thanks man.


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh my goodness grabbing that silverback aswell, mother of all cherries and platinum pd, grand pd...ty ty (edited:typo) @kkeyser


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 22, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Thanks bro...
> 
> Shiet!!!!!!!! gotta go to bank and pay this damn cc. Thanks man.


nice man and that dph looks nice but broke atm just bought some obi wan og from ocean grown and some buckeye purple


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 22, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> nice man and that dph looks nice but broke atm just bought some obi wan og from ocean grown and some buckeye purple


Can u give me the website? Lol ive been searchin that ob1 when i saw u postin it somewhere


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 22, 2015)

As for now off to the bank...


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 22, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Oh my goodness grabbing that silverback aswell, mother of all cherries and platinum pd, grand pd...ty ty (edited:typo) @kkeyser


lmao


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 22, 2015)

I got really hooked collecting seed but I had to stop. I was spending more money on seeds than actually getting the spot ready to grow. Took me a while to give the addiction up. Fuckin sucks! I hate passing on seeds. The spot is almost ready just got to buy 2 dehums , fans, carbon filters, co2 system, controllers, etc etc. oh but I got a collection of about 75 strains  I could sell the Aficionado seeds back and probabbly buy half of what I need or I could max out my credit cards ... Yea I'm not giving my seeds up so lord help me.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 23, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> I got really hooked collecting seed but I had to stop. I was spending more money on seeds than actually getting the spot ready to grow. Took me a while to give the addiction up. Fuckin sucks! I hate passing on seeds. The spot is almost ready just got to buy 2 dehums , fans, carbon filters, co2 system, controllers, etc etc. oh but I got a collection of about 75 strains  I could sell the Aficionado seeds back and probabbly buy half of what I need or I could max out my credit cards ... Yea I'm not giving my seeds up so lord help me.


Wish I had cash to blow I feel it sucks haha


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 23, 2015)

Herd buckeye is a biiiitch to veg 

Snail speed


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 23, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> I got really hooked collecting seed but I had to stop. I was spending more money on seeds than actually getting the spot ready to grow. Took me a while to give the addiction up. Fuckin sucks! I hate passing on seeds. The spot is almost ready just got to buy 2 dehums , fans, carbon filters, co2 system, controllers, etc etc. oh but I got a collection of about 75 strains  I could sell the Aficionado seeds back and probabbly buy half of what I need or I could max out my credit cards ... Yea I'm not giving my seeds up so lord help me.


I know the struggle, TDT just got a drop from in house and I really want that mendo breath x platinum bubba....


----------



## trippnface (Dec 23, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Can anyone actually tell me what is purple hulk made off...i have been boarding seeds of the x purplehulk to the point that my credit card has been declined due to negative credit. When and where does sourpatch gives freebies? Im really bummed out theres 1 pack left of each strains i was getting to just realized my cc is declined. Next year its all grow for me...yeah right!!!


i saw it written out like " double purple doja x 501st og male x purple diesel bx to the double purple doja "

YES PLEASE


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 23, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> I'm growing some right now - just flipped some rainbow cookies, crystal cookies, and nitro cookies today. I have 2 silverbacks sexed and ready to go into veg. I've posted a few pics on my instagram page, colonelfrosty. I have a few more packs of his I'd like to pop. I think top of the list right now for his gear for me would be purple glue, and purple sherbert. Not sure when I will be able to get around to them, though.
> 
> The info I have on in house is because I saw his feed, really liked what I saw, and asked a few questions. I am by no means an expert or anything on in house, but if I know an answer, I will try to help. In fact, I saw you mentioned on his feed and tried to follow you, but your page is private and you never accepted my request.


I thought I had accepted you. just liked one of your post too


----------



## trippnface (Dec 23, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> Long story short I contacted inhouse genetics on IG a few times And inquired about the family vault purple x purple hulk cross and when it would be available. I'm an aficionado of Aficionado so I wanted to get that cross. That's when he mentioned that it would be a freebie for his elite line but only thru sourpatch. I then contacted sourpatch as soon as I got word that the elites were about to be released and preordered. Sourpatch IG got deleted and everything was a mess. Took some time to get them but sourpatch gave me 20 seeds of the FVP x PH freebies to make up for the delay. Hell yea pyramids are awesome. Sacred geometry.



ahhhh word. ya sour patch needs to update his site more!
prob losing out on cash


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 23, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> I got really hooked collecting seed but I had to stop. I was spending more money on seeds than actually getting the spot ready to grow. Took me a while to give the addiction up. Fuckin sucks! I hate passing on seeds. The spot is almost ready just got to buy 2 dehums , fans, carbon filters, co2 system, controllers, etc etc. oh but I got a collection of about 75 strains  I could sell the Aficionado seeds back and probabbly buy half of what I need or I could max out my credit cards ... Yea I'm not giving my seeds up so lord help me.


what seeds from Aficionadoseeds do you have.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 23, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> I got really hooked collecting seed but I had to stop. I was spending more money on seeds than actually getting the spot ready to grow. Took me a while to give the addiction up. Fuckin sucks! I hate passing on seeds. The spot is almost ready just got to buy 2 dehums , fans, carbon filters, co2 system, controllers, etc etc. oh but I got a collection of about 75 strains  I could sell the Aficionado seeds back and probabbly buy half of what I need or I could max out my credit cards ... Yea I'm not giving my seeds up so lord help me.


dude when are they releasing their 2016 line; im guna be to fkn broke now to get anything lol


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 23, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> what seeds from Aficionadoseeds do you have.


Don't have many just the 2015 ones with the exception of a couple. I got the Red Hindu Kush, Long Valley Royal Kush, Family Vault Purple and In the Pines. Didn't get the Royal Salute and missed out on the Black Lime that shit flew!! I'm stoked for the 2016 line up. But I think I have enough seeds in my collectin to last me while- I won't hesitate to cop the ones that I really want tho. 

***BREAKING NEWS**
I just talked to the homie over at Sour Patch he just got a grip of new Red Eye Genetics for anyone interested. I Got the jump on some Cherry Poppins! Hell yeee!

I fuckin just want to grow something!!! Soon, soon....


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 23, 2015)

trippnface said:


> i saw it written out like " double purple doja x 501st og male x purple diesel bx to the double purple doja "
> 
> YES PLEASE


The only place I've seen that was in this thread, and I think that was a mistake on the posters part. In house hasn't ever said what the third part is.

Could it be the third part is 501st og? Sure, but at this point, the only guy who knows hasn't said.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 23, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> Don't have many just the 2015 ones with the exception of a couple. I got the Red Hindu Kush, Long Valley Royal Kush, Family Vault Purple and In the Pines. Didn't get the Royal Salute and missed out on the Black Lime that shit flew!! I'm stoked for the 2016 line up. But I think I have enough seeds in my collectin to last me while- I won't hesitate to cop the ones that I really want tho.
> 
> ***BREAKING NEWS**
> I just talked to the homie over at Sour Patch he just got a grip of new Red Eye Genetics for anyone interested. I Got the jump on some Cherry Poppins! Hell yeee!
> ...


he has some crazy stuff coming out next year. some stuff being tested as we speak. a couple of cbd strains and all else.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 23, 2015)

kkeyser said:


> The only place I've seen that was in this thread, and I think that was a mistake on the posters part. In house hasn't ever said what the third part is.
> 
> Could it be the third part is 501st og? Sure, but at this point, the only guy who knows hasn't said.


It was me or a person quoted me. In house personally told me what Purple Hulk was.

double purple doja x purple diesel x 501 st og. backcrossed to double purple doja.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 23, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> he has some crazy stuff coming out next year. some stuff being tested as we speak. a couple of cbd strains and all else.


I know about the creme brûlée and the cbd strain the Nubia. One of my homies scored some beans of the Nubia from bravesheart at the emeral cup


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm so Siked to see all that doja in the rainbow cookies


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 23, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> It was me or a person quoted me. In house personally told me what Purple Hulk was.
> 
> double purple doja x purple diesel x 501 st og. backcrossed to double purple.


Ah, well there you have it!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 23, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> I know about the creme brûlée and the cbd strain the Nubia. One of my homies scored some beans of the Nubia from bravesheart at the emeral cup


creme Brulee is from Bayexlusives.
and the Nubia cross is Nubia x Ringo's Harletsu


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 23, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> creme Brulee is from Bayexlusives.
> and the Nubia cross is Nubia x Ringo's Harletsu


Yes you are correct. I just checked the beans the homie got are Nubia x Ringo's Harletsu. They released a limited amount of Versailles Og at the Emeral cup and it will be dropping again soon in Feb. I heard they do have a creme brûlée but yea there's going to be a name conflict there forsure. Man I missed out in the Versailles Og.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 23, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> Yes you are correct. I just checked the beans the homie got are Nubia x Ringo's Harletsu. They released a limited amount of Versailles Og at the Emeral cup and it will be dropping again soon in Feb. I heard they do have a creme brûlée but yea there's going to be a name conflict there forsure. Man I missed out in the Versailles Og.


aficionados will be : (Girl Scout Cookies x Grand daddy Purple) x Chemdawg Special Reserve 

bay exclusives : ( Platinum OG x Forum GSC) x ( Bay Exclusives OG x OGKB)

showdown!

i already got some OG pie breath from bay so i will prob pass on both creme brulee; but still curious the rest of aficionado 2016 line


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 23, 2015)

Fuck it just pulled the trigger on a pack of mendo breath f2 x platinum bubba


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 23, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Fuck it just pulled the trigger on a pack of mendo breath f2 x platinum bubba


Lol, sometimes the nerves just get too strong and it has to be done  nice choice too, would be my pick as well if I had the coin!


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 23, 2015)

The amount of crosses this guy comes out with elite genetics is becoming alarming, where does he get this many different strains and how is he breeding them so quickly....I bought a pack of seeds so guess theres only 1 way to find out...but I am not going to lie this breeder brings up more red flags than any breeder I have ever used.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> The amount of crosses this guy comes out with elite genetics is becoming alarming, where does he get this many different strains and how is he breeding them so quickly....I bought a pack of seeds so guess theres only 1 way to find out...but I am not going to lie this breeder brings up more red flags than any breeder I have ever used.


right idk either all of a sudden bam packs new elite line like...


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 23, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> right idk either all of a sudden bam packs new elite line like...


I just hope he is being honest with his crosses and the pack I bought doesn't turn out to be some crap. I don't expect these to be tested with the amount of crosses he is coming out with. I see him on Instagram he doesn't have a huge grow space so I don't know, it looks like he is growing in a grow tent...


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I just hope he is being honest with his crosses and the pack I bought doesn't turn out to be some crap. I don't expect these to be tested with the amount of crosses he is coming out with. I see him on Instagram he doesn't have a huge grow space so I don't know, it looks like he is growing in a grow tent...


haha yea i saw that well i wanna get them rainbow cookies looks fire


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 23, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> haha yea i saw that well i wanna get them rainbow cookies looks fire


Yea it can be disheartening when you think your grow area is better than a breeders, kinda makes me hesitate on popping these seeds I bought, they definitely going to be the last seed pack I pop.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I just hope he is being honest with his crosses and the pack I bought doesn't turn out to be some crap.


FWIW, I've been hitting 3 recent chops - 2 lemon crippler, 1 animal pie. All are pretty decent, even this fresh.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 23, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> FWIW, I've been hitting 3 recent chops - 2 lemon crippler, 1 animal pie. All are pretty decent, even this fresh.


That's a good sign, hopefully mine come out good, it is so dry here right now popping seeds is kinda task.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> That's a good sign, hopefully mine come out good, it is so dry here right now popping seeds is kinda task.


dry at least you get that man it been snowing out here in the PNW and gonna have a storm tonight i think been having some problems with cool temps but dealing and holding in there! gonna make a purchase of some rainbow cookies


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 23, 2015)

Im going to run hes crosses and pollenchuck the fuck outa them. I decided to get 3 packs only dont want to have no credit card for the holidays the 2nd time around. Silverback, purple hulk and alien moonpie. Have to popped my hulkamaniac and purple glue soon. im going to play with inhouse strain for awhile. And make a more serious grow room for my jaws and dankanomics


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 23, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Im going to run hes crosses and pollenchuck the fuck outa them. I decided to get 3 packs only dont want to have no credit card for the holidays the 2nd time around. Silverback, purple hulk and alien moonpie. Have to popped my hulkamaniac and purple glue soon. im going to play with inhouse strain for awhile. And make a more serious grow room for my jaws and dankanomics


awesome man i cant wait to see your grow!


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> The amount of crosses this guy comes out with elite genetics is becoming alarming, where does he get this many different strains and how is he breeding them so quickly....I bought a pack of seeds so guess theres only 1 way to find out...but I am not going to lie this breeder brings up more red flags than any breeder I have ever used.


The pictures on ig speak for themselves. Lineage be damned, idc if the pack of 00 Kush Breath I have is actually ogkb so long as it looks like this shit!


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 23, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> The pictures on ig speak for themselves. Lineage be damned, idc if the pack of 00 Kush Breath I have is actually ogkb so long as it looks like this shit!
> View attachment 3571033


So you don't care about the genetics you paid for? I do... I mean if its not what they advertised that's going to cause problems.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> So you don't care about the genetics you paid for? I do... I mean if its not what they advertised that's going to cause problems.


People don't give a shit about being lied to anymore, it is very apparent in the world we live in lol. Not all but there is a vast majority of what the fucks out there.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 23, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> So you don't care about the genetics you paid for? I do... I mean if its not what they advertised that's going to cause problems.


Given how much I spent not really... don't have the luxury of going to a dispensary with clone onlies so this is the next best thing. 
It would be nice to know exact lineage but you never actually do unless you personally know the breeder. His pics of his forum gsc cut and platinum cut seem legit. Seems to have quite a few breeder connections too, so who am I (being removed from the "who's who" of the canna community) to call into question the legitimacy of this guy's cuts.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 24, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Given how much I spent not really... don't have the luxury of going to a dispensary with clone onlies so this is the next best thing.
> It would be nice to know exact lineage but you never actually do unless you personally know the breeder. His pics of his forum gsc cut and platinum cut seem legit. Seems to have quite a few breeder connections too, so who am I (being removed from the "who's who" of the canna community) to call into question the legitimacy of this guy's cuts.


See I do live in a legal state and clones are easy to access so if these turn out to be bunk I would be pretty pissed.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 24, 2015)

The reason I grow is so I don't have to buy from the dispensary


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> See I do live in a legal state and clones are easy to access so if these turn out to be bunk I would be pretty pissed.


Why not only grow clones then? Doesn't sound like you enjoy the pheno hunt that comes with f1 seeds so it just puzzles me why you would not just go the no surprise route.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 24, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Why not only grow clones then? Doesn't sound like you enjoy the pheno hunt that comes with f1 seeds so it just puzzles me why you would not just go the no surprise route.


Can't find clones of OGKB for a decent price, people asking 2,000$ for them...


----------



## trippnface (Dec 24, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> The pictures on ig speak for themselves. Lineage be damned, idc if the pack of 00 Kush Breath I have is actually ogkb so long as it looks like this shit!
> View attachment 3571033


getting the OGKB cut isnt too hard. im sure he has it. all the breeders do.
never seen another breeder with pink panties though. or snowman. not 1. 
furthermore; im not sure what makes his elite lines even elite. 
snowman is just as hoarded as sunset sherbert. doesnt make sense he is selling one cross for 300 while the other one is less than 100?


----------



## trippnface (Dec 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Can't find clones of OGKB for a decent price, people asking 2,000$ for them...


that is fucking ridiculous. i havent ran it but im sure you could find it for much cheaper.
i think i still have a buddy that runs it i will see if i can snag one. i dont think it is super hush hush still. i mean its been fkn years! fkn josey was giving out cuts of GG#4 for like 10 bucks!
fuck greedy people!

** also on a unrelated note : what was up with aficionado releasing that " mandbrot reserve royal kush " for 800 a pack. it has the same lineage as long valley royal kush? it's like they actually saved the real royal kush they were hyping for this release; and the main long valley royal kush was like their half assed version... for 300 a pack. talk about greedy....


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 24, 2015)

trippnface said:


> getting the OGKB cut isnt too hard. im sure he has it. all the breeders do.
> never seen another breeder with pink panties though. or snowman. not 1.
> furthermore; im not sure what makes his elite lines even elite.
> snowman is just as hoarded as sunset sherbert. doesnt make sense he is selling one cross for 300 while the other one is less than 100?


Speaking of pink panties, have you ever seen that strain? I picked up a clone from Dark Heart Nursery and it was double price "Sherbet" GSC x Pink Panties is the lineage and I figured it would be a nice new addition to the flavors. The structure on the Sherbet is amazing, it has an OG like structure but it makes many legs so I am going to take some cuttings and put her into flower.

I am rambling now but if you have any knowledge of these pink panties I would love to hear about her .


----------



## trippnface (Dec 24, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Speaking of pink panties, have you ever seen that strain? I picked up a clone from Dark Heart Nursery and it was double price "Sherbet" GSC x Pink Panties is the lineage and I figured it would be a nice new addition to the flavors. The structure on the Sherbet is amazing, it has an OG like structure but it makes many legs so I am going to take some cuttings and put her into flower.
> 
> I am rambling now but if you have any knowledge of these pink panties I would love to hear about her .


never seen it or smoked it but read all about it ; p
here is what i read about the panties; and it is quoted from jigga so i assume this is 100% legit.

"Bermesse male x floridah kush "back" x Florida kush. Gave her the name #PINKPANTIES because of her amazing pink hairs and her sweet juicy fruit smell.
that same florida OG that is used to make their cookies too! they keep making these dank strains with their dank genetics. cookies really is special


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 24, 2015)

trippnface said:


> that is fucking ridiculous. i havent ran it but im sure you could find it for much cheaper.
> i think i still have a buddy that runs it i will see if i can snag one. i dont think it is super hush hush still. i mean its been fkn years! fkn josey was giving out cuts of GG#4 for like 10 bucks!
> fuck greedy people!
> 
> ** also on a unrelated note : what was up with aficionado releasing that " mandbrot reserve royal kush " for 800 a pack. it has the same lineage as long valley royal kush? it's like they actually saved the real royal kush they were hyping for this release; and the main long valley royal kush was like their half assed version... for 300 a pack. talk about greedy....


I grew the gorilla glue#4 it was ok, I gave out a lot of free clones and also got it for free, I don't think its worth more than that. OGKB is pretty rare, I only know 1 person with a legit cut and he paid a lot and won't give it out for cheap.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 24, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> I grew the gorilla glue#4 it was ok, I gave out a lot of free clones and also got it for free, I don't think its worth more than that. OGKB is pretty rare, I only know 1 person with a legit cut and he paid a lot and won't give it out for cheap.


dang dude most people seem to go ape over gorilla glue. ( lol ; p ) 

thats dope you did work with it though. i hope OGKB makes it's way to you .


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 24, 2015)

trippnface said:


> dang dude most people seem to go ape over gorilla glue. ( lol ; p )
> 
> thats dope you did work with it though. i hope OGKB makes it's way to you .


Thanks, I hope this pack of 00 kush breath has some OGKB in it.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 24, 2015)

Well I went ahead and took one of my crystal cookies plants and put it in the flowering tent. Now comes the real test, the next 63 days. I usually veg a bit longer but I am anxious to know whether this is going to be worth it.


----------



## KhaliBudz (Dec 24, 2015)

Ive always grown from seed, the only time I grew from a clone was GDP I got at harbor side when I fist got my card. Everything I've Ever grown from seed has been top shelf. Getting clones at a dispensary just means that you are growing the same strains that a bunch of peeps are. I like to present the club with some fresh new exotics.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 25, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Speaking of pink panties, have you ever seen that strain? I picked up a clone from Dark Heart Nursery and it was double price "Sherbet" GSC x Pink Panties is the lineage and I figured it would be a nice new addition to the flavors. The structure on the Sherbet is amazing, it has an OG like structure but it makes many legs so I am going to take some cuttings and put her into flower.
> 
> I am rambling now but if you have any knowledge of these pink panties I would love to hear about her .


https://i.instagram.com/sherbinski415/
you can ask the creator of pink

she's been out for awhile now as well as Ylife and Gelato...

Note you will also want Sunset Sherbert vs Sherbet .

Regardless of what anyone wants to say about cookie fam, they always refer to there cut as Sunset Sherbert and not Sherbet ..


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 25, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> https://i.instagram.com/sherbinski415/
> you can ask the creator of pink
> 
> she's been out for awhile now as well as Ylife and Gelato...
> ...


 oh god we are gonna have another "that isn't the real deal gsc" blah blah blah. Obviously I got it from a nursery which I listed so I know it most likely isn't the same thing but if you have ever grown DHN clones you would know they hold above average cuts of all kinds of things.

I don't care if my plant is a cheerio or an oreo, I grow whatever I want because hype drys up and when it does everyone dips into the next big thing. I just care about variety.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 25, 2015)

KhaliBudz said:


> Ive always grown from seed, the only time I grew from a clone was GDP I got at harbor side when I fist got my card. Everything I've Ever grown from seed has been top shelf. Getting clones at a dispensary just means that you are growing the same strains that a bunch of peeps are. I like to present the club with some fresh new exotics.


Yeah and almost all clubs in Colorado don't sell their best cuts just their worst cuts so you are also growing what they don't think is elite.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 25, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah and almost all clubs in Colorado don't sell their best cuts just their worst cuts so you are also growing what they don't think is elite.


That happens here too! , the collective takes in 16 trays and puts out 10 or whatever. They use all the genetics they deem awesome and then put the rest on the shelf for everyone else.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 25, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> That happens here too! , the collective takes in 16 trays and puts out 10 or whatever. They use all the genetics they deem awesome and then put the rest on the shelf for everyone else.


Yup, I find it's better to trade cuts to friends.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 25, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yup, I find it's better to trade cuts to friends.


I find it an honor when someone grows out something I give them and they like it. I also like to see the differences in the buds when going from my environment to theirs and the change from leds to 1000watters.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 25, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> oh god we are gonna have another "that isn't the real deal gsc" blah blah blah. Obviously I got it from a nursery which I listed so I know it most likely isn't the same thing but if you have ever grown DHN clones you would know they hold above average cuts of all kinds of things.
> 
> I don't care if my plant is a cheerio or an oreo, I grow whatever I want because hype drys up and when it does everyone dips into the next big thing. I just care about variety.


I'm not coming at you.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 25, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I'm not coming at you.


No doubt , Merry Christmas. I just find it silly how these cycles continually happen. It basically makes it so when I pull out a sherbet and you pull out a sherbet we got two different things. I like the old days when someone tossed me a bag of snow cap or white widow and I knew what it was every single time I was getting it.

I can see it now, (sherbet forum cut, sherbet s1, sherbet x headband, sherbet x og etc etc etc lol) Sorry wasn't coming at you either.

I got a candyland v2 cut and gsc forum cut but I wanted to mix it up a little bit and see what this gal offers. Hopefully above average smoke and a full jar.

Have a great day guys!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 25, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah and almost all clubs in Colorado don't sell their best cuts just their worst cuts so you are also growing what they don't think is elite.


I will be getting rid of all my best cuts i hage aquired over the years only the best cuts and terp profiles for oil including albert walker, oboma,are dank cash crops in march about 70 strains including alaska thunder fuck and alot of new flavors i welcome all breeders i will be releasing cuts of all the old school ogees as well and base cuts like blueberry and jack herror the real fire cut and alot more still building the room but moms r going i welcome everone in march


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 25, 2015)

No menu needed I'll take one of everything 
Buffet style haha
Merry Xmas guys


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 25, 2015)

thump easy said:


> I will be getting rid of all my best cuts i hage aquired over the years only the best cuts and terp profiles for oil including albert walker, oboma,are dank cash crops in march about 70 strains including alaska thunder fuck and alot of new flavors i welcome all breeders i will be releasing cuts of all the old school ogees as well and base cuts like blueberry and jack herror the real fire cut and alot more still building the room but moms r going i welcome everone in march


you the man homie! im start saving now...


----------



## v.s one (Dec 25, 2015)

Its Xmas Mutha fuckas. I hope everyone took advantage of the promo. I just picked up grand double purple. Any body seen any picks on this one.


----------



## Sir72 (Dec 25, 2015)

Any try their purple gsc x animal cookies freebies?


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 25, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Its Xmas Mutha fuckas. I hope everyone took advantage of the promo. I just picked up grand double purple. Any body seen any picks on this one.


Promo where? I got 3 different packs at TDT. i didnt had any promo code. Merry Christmas to and to all


----------



## v.s one (Dec 25, 2015)

littleflavio said:


> Promo where? I got 3 different packs at TDT. i didnt had any promo code. Merry Christmas to and to all


The 33% off of your purchase. For Christmas and there's a 10% for fall2015


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 26, 2015)

v.s one said:


> The 33% off of your purchase. For Christmas and there's a 10% for fall2015


Shoot i dont think i got any. Thanks


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 26, 2015)

i stayed away from the christmas promo.
I am waiting for sin city, dynasty, and exotic to restock.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2015)

I grabbed a pack of rainbow cookies, which should complete the re-stock of my fems beans tin box. 10 pack for approx $48 [ plus 9 in shipping and taxes ], plus they've always included some IHG fem freebies with every previous fem purchase. The resolution list for 2016 will include *no more bean buys !
*
_[ but stealth trades always remain an option ] _


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I grabbed a pack of rainbow cookies, which should complete the re-stock of my fems beans tin box. 10 pack for approx $48 [ plus 9 in shipping and taxes ], plus they've always included some IHG fem freebies with every previous fem purchase. The resolution list for 2016 will include *no more bean buys !
> *
> _[ but stealth trades always remain an option ] _


Good luck man, I heard and seen good things about the rainbow cookies. You going to post bud shots when she's far enough along?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2015)

Yodaweed said:


> Good luck man, I heard and seen good things about the rainbow cookies. You going to post bud shots when she's far enough along?


Sure will, but I've got many things in progress or planned before I get to them.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 26, 2015)

S


Amos Otis said:


> I grabbed a pack of rainbow cookies, which should complete the re-stock of my fems beans tin box. 10 pack for approx $48 [ plus 9 in shipping and taxes ], plus they've always included some IHG fem freebies with every previous fem purchase. The resolution list for 2016 will include *no more bean buys !
> *
> _[ but stealth trades always remain an option ] _


After browsing ig crystal, rainbow cookies, moac, and oo kush were probably the best and most picks of fire they had. Your lemon crippler looked better then some of their pics.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 26, 2015)

ha no more bean buying is my new years resolution too...done and done.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 26, 2015)

U got a few days then
buy it up now!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2015)

v.s one said:


> S
> 
> After browsing ig crystal, rainbow cookies, moac, and oo kush were probably the best and most picks of fire they had. Your lemon crippler looked better then some of their pics.


Thanks. At the moment, the animal pie is my favorite smoke from the 3. Better by the day.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 26, 2015)

im so broke right now i wish i was rich lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2015)

Traxx187 said:


> im so broke right now i wish i was rich lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


>


haha well to buy beans of course i have a ton already its just soo addicting you know? i have to try that rainbow cookies


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks. At the moment, the animal pie is my favorite smoke from the 3. Better by the day.



Can u post photos of her?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 26, 2015)

y'all late to the game i ordered rainbow cookies back before thanksgiving sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiit!


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 26, 2015)

So hoping this rainbow cookie to hulk is some next level shit


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 26, 2015)

Here is my velvet pie female. She's looking pretty good and smells even better.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 26, 2015)

I think my nose is broken cause iv never smelled a special scent from vegging plants


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Dec 26, 2015)

WolfofHighSt said:


> I think my nose is broken cause iv never smelled a special scent from vegging plants


really? i practically need to run my filter in veg they get so stinky.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 26, 2015)

WolfofHighSt said:


> I think my nose is broken cause iv never smelled a special scent from vegging plants


She's not in veg hence the reason I know she is indeed a she. Most of the plants that I have grown have had a smell in veg though.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 26, 2015)

Can't wait to pop a spirit animal  hopefully is has some of that peyote purple color


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 26, 2015)

Purple!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2015)

WolfofHighSt said:


> Can u post photos of her?


I'm pretty sure there's pics of it in previous pages of this thread. Didn't take any harvest pics; it was grown all amongst the other 2.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 27, 2015)

Almost that time for my double rainbow beans to take a bath.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 27, 2015)

Off topic but which would u guys rather pop first?

Black cherry cheesecake cookies or gorilla grape?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 29, 2015)

It would probably depend on what else I was running but BCCC sounds interesting.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 29, 2015)

has anybody tried in-house's either snozz cookies or jack cookies? if so, impressions??


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 29, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> has anybody tried in-house's either snozz cookies or jack cookies? if so, impressions??


No, but where are they selling these ?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 29, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> No, but where are they selling these ?


the dank team aka nature's green remedies


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 29, 2015)

rkymtnman said:


> the dank team aka nature's green remedies


ok thanks.


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 29, 2015)

Lightgreen2k said:


> No, but where are they selling these ?


tdt


----------



## Sir72 (Dec 29, 2015)

Soaking a lemon crippler and nitro cookies currently


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 29, 2015)

just ordered fruity chronic cookies fems.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Dec 29, 2015)

My sliverbacks are doing well


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 29, 2015)

Does anyone know if the rainbow cookies vegged slow


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 29, 2015)

WolfofHighSt said:


> Does anyone know if the rainbow cookies vegged slow


Yes they do. I popped 4, and 2 are really slow, the other two aren't that bad, but not beasters by any means.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 29, 2015)

Wonder if purple hulk helped that or not 
Maybe not, herd purple doja is slow also


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 29, 2015)

I got 4 lemon crippler ready for flower here starting soon


----------



## trippnface (Dec 30, 2015)

isnt colonel frosty a user here? i saw a post about an in house hermie; what line was that from?


----------



## kkeyser (Dec 30, 2015)

trippnface said:


> isnt colonel frosty a user here? i saw a post about an in house hermie; what line was that from?


That's me - Nitro cookies

Unfortunately, shit happens. Just hope it doesn't become regular. Have 8 more in flower right now, so we'll see.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Dec 31, 2015)

Double rainbow going into the paper towel today!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 31, 2015)

Was the hermie nitro cookie from reg seeds or fem?


----------



## kkeyser (Jan 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Was the hermie nitro cookie from reg seeds or fem?


Fems - it's the only way to get his animal cookies crosses.

At this point, I wouldn't worry too much about it - herms are part of popping seeds - it's just one of those things. Now I've got 8 more animal cookies crosses flipped, so I'm going to see how those go before over-reacting because of one bad occurrence that can happen with any popped seed.

I've seen herm reports from pretty much every breeder...exotic genetix, swamp boys, obsoul33t's franchise genetics, sin city seeds, etc., etc. Let's wait before going too crazy.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 1, 2016)

9 out of 10 tails showing today


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 1, 2016)

kkeyser said:


> Fems - it's the only way to get his animal cookies crosses.
> 
> At this point, I wouldn't worry too much about it - herms are part of popping seeds - it's just one of those things. Now I've got 8 more animal cookies crosses flipped, so I'm going to see how those go before over-reacting because of one bad occurrence that can happen with any popped seed.
> 
> I've seen herm reports from pretty much every breeder...exotic genetix, swamp boys, obsoul33t's franchise genetics, sin city seeds, etc., etc. Let's wait before going too crazy.


Fo sho bro, also has to do with the grower.


----------



## kkeyser (Jan 1, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Fo sho bro, also has to do with the grower.


It does - which is why I pointed out my entire room is filled with new strains from seeds and that was the only one that hermed. This is the first full-on herm I've had. I've had a few that popped some nanners here and there, but this was a ball sack at every bud spot. 

If my whole room hermed, the finger could very well be pointed at user error, but it wasn't. Or if I had never grown from seed before and did something that overly stressed them to herm. But I've popped seeds before and never had this issue. That's the reason I said something, because a question was asked if there was ever a herm with in house, and the answer was, only if the grower messes up. I took offense to that and pointed out what my experience was.

Anyways, I've got 3 rainbow cookies, 3 crystal cookies, and 2 more nitro cookies flowering now, so we'll see.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 1, 2016)

kkeyser said:


> It does - which is why I pointed out my entire room is filled with new strains from seeds and that was the only one that hermed. This is the first full-on herm I've had. I've had a few that popped some nanners here and there, but this was a ball sack at every bud spot.
> 
> If my whole room hermed, the finger could very well be pointed at user error, but it wasn't. Or if I had never grown from seed before and did something that overly stressed them to herm. But I've popped seeds before and never had this issue. That's the reason I said something, because a question was asked if there was ever a herm with in house, and the answer was, only if the grower messes up. I took offense to that and pointed out what my experience was.
> 
> Anyways, I've got 3 rainbow cookies, 3 crystal cookies, and 2 more nitro cookies flowering now, so we'll see.


Good luck, hope to hear your reports.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 1, 2016)

kkeyser said:


> It does - which is why I pointed out my entire room is filled with new strains from seeds and that was the only one that hermed. This is the first full-on herm I've had. I've had a few that popped some nanners here and there, but this was a ball sack at every bud spot.
> 
> If my whole room hermed, the finger could very well be pointed at user error, but it wasn't. Or if I had never grown from seed before and did something that overly stressed them to herm. But I've popped seeds before and never had this issue. That's the reason I said something, because a question was asked if there was ever a herm with in house, and the answer was, only if the grower messes up. I took offense to that and pointed out what my experience was.
> 
> Anyways, I've got 3 rainbow cookies, 3 crystal cookies, and 2 more nitro cookies flowering now, so we'll see.


Of the 3 do any shine above the rest


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 1, 2016)

Keyser how long you had Crystal cookies flowering?


----------



## kkeyser (Jan 1, 2016)

WolfofHighSt said:


> Of the 3 do any shine above the rest


I'm not sure what you mean? Do you mean which of the 3 varieties I just flipped look better so far? If so, then I would say they all have their possibilities. The rainbows are the smallest, the crystals are in the middle, and the nitros are the biggest, but remember, this is all just veg.

Structure-wise, I have a really interesting rainbow as well as nitro.

It's all wild ass guesses at this point who will shine above the rest, and will be for a few weeks.


----------



## kkeyser (Jan 1, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Keyser how long you had Crystal cookies flowering?


About a week.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 1, 2016)

Ahh shit. I was hoping you were further along than me....I'm 9 days in.


----------



## kkeyser (Jan 2, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Ahh shit. I was hoping you were further along than me....I'm 9 days in.


Ha! Well then, looks like we're in it together, then. 

How many are you running and what phenos are you seeing so far?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 2, 2016)

Ok, so far I have 3 going, but only one flowering. I pretty much just threw this one in with no training. I am mainlining the 2nd one and will top to 8 mains tomorrow....so at least 2 weeks before I flip that one. My third one is a seedling. Be at least a month before I flip her.

So far she is stretching with huge fan leaves. I've been on the lookout for any male traits. Usually when I flip my girls are already pre flowering. Not the case here, so 9 days in she is really just starting to show pistils. I will post pics when they start showing sex appeal. lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 2, 2016)

kkeyser said:


> I'm not sure what you mean? Do you mean which of the 3 varieties I just flipped look better so far? If so, then I would say they all have their possibilities. The rainbows are the smallest, the crystals are in the middle, and the nitros are the biggest, but remember, this is all just veg.
> 
> Structure-wise, I have a really interesting rainbow as well as nitro.
> 
> It's all wild ass guesses at this point who will shine above the rest, and will be for a few weeks.


I vegged out rainbow cookies and it's extremely slow. 

For me at about 7-8 weeks from seed pop my plants where about 7 or 8 inches in height. They were under t5's HSO about 2 inch from the plant. Normally my plants take off.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I vegged out rainbow cookies and it's extremely slow.
> 
> For me at about 7-8 weeks from seed pop my plants where about 7 or 8 inches in height. They were under t5's HSO about 2 inch from the plant. Normally my plants take off.


when i crack from seed i always take away two extra weeks because i planted from seed so you should be on week 6 ?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 2, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> when i crack from seed i always take away two extra weeks because i planted from seed so you should be on week 6 ?


That was in the summer time. 
I ended up giving away to a friend. 

They had an emergency and shut down. No real loss though it was 3 plants and they were taking long. 

I'll get back to those one day, other stuff on the rise!


----------



## v.s one (Jan 2, 2016)

Are people still having trouble getting their orders from the dank team? I got my second order in a week .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 2, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Are people still having trouble getting their orders from the dank team? I got my second order in a week .


It took a week extra for mine to arrive, if that helps..


----------



## trippnface (Jan 2, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Are people still having trouble getting their orders from the dank team? I got my second order in a week .


still waiting on my "fulfilled" order ( with non working tracking) from the 17th.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 3, 2016)

trippnface said:


> still waiting on my "fulfilled" order ( with non working tracking) from the 17th.


Sounds like they dropped the ball . K been placing orders every week and there coming. Did you contact them?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 3, 2016)

My last order they gave me a wrong tracking number, i tracked it for 2 weeks and it just said 'info received' and never moved. I contacted them twice asking to confirm it was sent and then BAM, turned up in my mail box....with a totally different tracking number. This may have happend to you V.S. I'm sure they'll arrive mate


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 3, 2016)

I am still waiting on my last order but it's on the USPS at this point. I was annoyed that they printed the shipping label but didn't send it for a week.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 3, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I am still waiting on my last order but it's on the USPS at this point. I was annoyed that they printed the shipping label but didn't send it for a week.


This is why they suck ! Lazy asses get off your asses and ship our stuff


----------



## trippnface (Jan 3, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> This is why they suck ! Lazy asses get off your asses and ship our stuff


haha hell ya dude


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 3, 2016)

7 of my double rainbows above ground. One of the seeds roots didn't grow much in a day of germing before I popped em in coco so I don't expect it to break ground but we'll see


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 3, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> This is why they suck ! Lazy asses get off your asses and ship our stuff


I know it's shit but apparently it's one dude doing the orders and I'd say they would've been pretty freakin busy with their specials over xmas...I got a pretty immature reply from them when I first emailed but follow up emails were nice and above board.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 3, 2016)

I just hate when u ask a question and they tell you to call. 
If it's one guy I mean wouldn't he also be answering the phone lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yeah the lag time between printing the shipping label and actually shipping is annoying....but it's usually only a few days. Sucks to hear about your issues brotha


----------



## Beemo (Jan 3, 2016)

why dont you guys wait 14days before contacting him about problems? just like tude, beedsman, and herbies...


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 3, 2016)

They need to cross an ocean where TDT doesn't

But with TDT being a one man show takings tons of orders around the holiday plus the post office also being slow it's expected to add a few days to your estimated arrival date. Be patient guys


----------



## Beemo (Jan 3, 2016)

so that gives you an excuse?
what about amazon? they're in the us. and they take 14 days

point is. dont act like an ass. be professional. 
never know "IF" you might have to order from him again... cuz he will remember you....


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 3, 2016)

Amazon can suck it too haha


----------



## Beemo (Jan 3, 2016)

WolfofHighSt said:


> Amazon can suck it too haha


they're actually ok... 

its fedex, ups.... man those guys suck.... they dont give 2 shits about a package....
had atleast 2 broken bulbs from them... it doesnt matter how much bubblewrap the store puts in.... ups/fedex will break it....


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 3, 2016)

Your not lying on my tent box was open an sealed with random tape from fedex


----------



## trippnface (Jan 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> why dont you guys wait 14days before contacting him about problems? just like tude, beedsman, and herbies...



shot him a message yesterday which was day 15 and haven't gotten one back. i understand being busy; but this is shoddy service. i ordered before there was even a special going on; i cant imagine it would take this long.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> so that gives you an excuse?
> what about amazon? they're in the us. and they take 14 days


Only for cheap skates. Buy a prime membership. One of the many benefits is 2 day shipping para nada.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Only for cheap skates. Buy a prime membership. One of the many benefits is 2 day shipping para nada.


i have patience. dont need things in a hurry. "where's the fire?"
plus,,, dont really order that much from amazon. maybe if i order there every month. 
but its more like 3 or 4 times a yr.
plus amazon doesnt always have everything...


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Jan 3, 2016)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> My question has been is his sherbet, the sunset sherbet as in gsc x pink panties? or some other sherbet?


It's because they are lyin' Pimp!!! Lol On there feed sometimes they have it labeled NW Pink Panties and other times just Pink Panties but some of the Cookie Fam affiliates have come on the feed and tossed light weight shade sayin' stuff like "that aint it" and blah blah blah.

TBH. These guys are a bunch of Hacks and any REAL breeder knows that it is IMPOSSIBLE to do a THOROUGH job testing when you are creating 187 new Must Have Elite X Elite crosses a Frickin' Week it seems like!!! Lol And trust me I'm not a hater, I'm actually a customer!!! Lol I won't admit to how much of their gear I've purchased because I'm actually embarrassed because I know these guys IMHO are shameless Hacks. But, some of the gear looks very impressive, and at the end of the day my lungs couldn't careless if joe blow dildo lied to kick it about the authenticity of said cuts.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 3, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> It's because they are lyin' Pimp!!! Lol On there feed sometimes they have it labeled NW Pink Panties and other times just Pink Panties but some of the Cookie Fam affiliates have come on the feed and tossed light weight shade sayin' stuff like "that aint it" and blah blah blah.
> 
> TBH. These guys are a bunch of Hacks and any REAL breeder knows that it is IMPOSSIBLE to do a THOROUGH job testing when you are creating 187 new Must Have Elite X Elite crosses a Frickin' Week it seems like!!! Lol And trust me I'm not a hater, I'm actually a customer!!! Lol I won't admit to how much of their gear I've purchased because I'm actually embarrassed because I know these guys IMHO are shameless Hacks. But, some of the gear looks very impressive, and at the end of the day my lungs couldn't careless if joe blow dildo lied to kick it about the authenticity of said cuts.


That's what I had figured but hey you never know until you run it.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 3, 2016)

187 new crosses in 1 yr = fishy

now i feel embarrassed with my 2 ihg


----------



## mucha_mota (Jan 3, 2016)

im stoked to run through the two packs of wifi x black cherry pie. got some norstar to go 1st.

bad timing, i ditched 3 seedlings of white cherry pie (in house) in favor of some cuts from my buddy... space is precious... but i always wanted this strain the minute i heard about it.

few pages back i saw talk of family vault purps.

black lime reserve , aficionado :


----------



## genuity (Jan 3, 2016)

Beemo said:


> 187 new crosses in 1 yr = fishy
> 
> now i feel embarrassed with my 2 ihg


Hahahaha. ..just crazy


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jan 3, 2016)

that's why i only bought one of their packs, rainbow cookies does look promising after seeing over a dozen grows of it on ig.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 3, 2016)

It's really fucking simple. Amazon doesn't send me an email saying they have shipped my goods unless they actually ship my goods. Not sure why this is such a difficult concept to grasp.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 4, 2016)

Mother of cherries 3 in the jar.

I suggest anyone click on the picture to see what it really looks like.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 4, 2016)

Black cherrypie Bx


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 4, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> It's because they are lyin' Pimp!!! Lol On there feed sometimes they have it labeled NW Pink Panties and other times just Pink Panties but some of the Cookie Fam affiliates have come on the feed and tossed light weight shade sayin' stuff like "that aint it" and blah blah blah.
> 
> TBH. These guys are a bunch of Hacks and any REAL breeder knows that it is IMPOSSIBLE to do a THOROUGH job testing when you are creating 187 new Must Have Elite X Elite crosses a Frickin' Week it seems like!!! Lol And trust me I'm not a hater, I'm actually a customer!!! Lol I won't admit to how much of their gear I've purchased because I'm actually embarrassed because I know these guys IMHO are shameless Hacks. But, some of the gear looks very impressive, and at the end of the day my lungs couldn't careless if joe blow dildo lied to kick it about the authenticity of said cuts.


How do you know he's not testing the strains himself or what type of team of testers he has?


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 4, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3577923
> 
> Mother of cherries 3 in the jar.
> 
> I suggest anyone click on the picture to see what it really looks like.



I've been expecting you. Bwahahaha

But seriously I been waiting to see this. Worth the wait. They look awesome.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 4, 2016)

Mother of cherries Green Pheno


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 4, 2016)

Yuck green bud lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 4, 2016)

WolfofHighSt said:


> Yuck green bud lol


I prefer the green pheno actually. Now that's just me.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 4, 2016)

Another green pheno...


That's all folks.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 4, 2016)

It's 2016 
I should report you for posting non purple buds


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 4, 2016)

WolfofHighSt said:


> It's 2016
> I should report you for posting non purple buds


I'll tell you this color is more a selling point $ and bag appeal. Does it necessarily equal potency or flavor not at all. With in house if you find the true color phenos; you will not have to manipulate temperatures to get these colors at ALL!!!


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 4, 2016)

I know to well alot of times purps aren't potent 
Hoping that's not true here


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 4, 2016)

WolfofHighSt said:


> I know to well alot of times purps aren't potent
> Hoping that's not true here


Nope there all good.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 4, 2016)

I would love to get fall colors without having to lower my dark cycle temps. I hope my Crystal Cookies looks like what I saw pictured.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 4, 2016)

Black cherry pie bx looks good to me


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Jan 5, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How do you know he's not testing the strains himself or what type of team of testers he has?


TBH, I don't. Neither do you. But pull up a chair I'd like to chat a quick sec........... Throughout my time messing around on these on these boards one thing remains consistent in the seed game, the Names change but the Trends are all the same!!! How do I know he's not doing extensive testing? Look at their feed. You can tell ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW about a seed company by the INFORMATION or LACKTHEREOF in a feed. Never any real indepth description or discussion of plant growth characteristics/tendencies, Nutrient likes/dislikes, Nitrogen or Calmag whore?, Easy Cloner, Fast or Slow Vegg tendencies, Ya KNOW ALL THE PERTINENT REAL SHIT YA KNOW IF YER DOING MORE THAN CHUCKIN' POLLEN!! You know, be able to tell you more than something OBVIOUS and simple like if yer "Purple Animal Kush" turns purple from the inside out its a Mendo Purple leaning pheno! You know, the real shit a real breeder knows like there are "blah blah blah" main phenos we found when we decided on our keeper phenos of "xyz" which is out of our initial 500-1000 bean test run. But Nope, when all I get is a link to some more "glamour shots" my 3rd eye suspicion is certainly elevated! Like I said I am a customer and I think that a lot of their gear looks MIGHTY IMPRESSIVE and thats why I bought it. I love dank so much that I won't even let the knowledge that I know there is a certain level of "gamesmenship" goin' on that I STILL BOUGHT Numerous Packs! Lol

BTW Does anyone for a second really think that they have an authentic Cookie Fam Snowman cut? Lol You mean the same Cookie Fam that has actual "Cookie Factories" with Store fronts and Clothing lines and endorsement deals, Yada Yada Yada, would pass their RIDICULOUSLY HOARDED CUT to these veritable NOBODIES/UP & COMERS in the Game?

The Funny Shit is gonna be in about 8-10 weeks when alluva sudden on the boards everybody and their Grandma will Pop up with Snowman Cuts!!!! Lol Nobody will have a F1 of Inhouse's Snowman cut, EVERYBODY will just have SNOWMAN! Sorry for the rant but sometimes Ya gotta do what ya gotta do.

BTW Lightgreen2K yer Feed looks Dank man!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 5, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> TBH, I don't. Neither do you. But pull up a chair I'd like to chat a quick sec........... Throughout my time messing around on these on these boards one thing remains consistent in the seed game, the Names change but the Trends are all the same!!! How do I know he's not doing extensive testing? Look at their feed. You can tell ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW about a seed company by the INFORMATION or LACKTHEREOF in a feed. Never any real indepth description or discussion of plant growth characteristics/tendencies, Nutrient likes/dislikes, Nitrogen or Calmag whore?, Easy Cloner, Fast or Slow Vegg tendencies, Ya KNOW ALL THE PERTINENT REAL SHIT YA KNOW IF YER DOING MORE THAN CHUCKIN' POLLEN!! You know, be able to tell you more than something OBVIOUS and simple like if yer "Purple Animal Kush" turns purple from the inside out its a Mendo Purple leaning pheno! You know, the real shit a real breeder knows like there are "blah blah blah" main phenos we found when we decided on our keeper phenos of "xyz" which is out of our initial 500-1000 bean test run. But Nope, when all I get is a link to some more "glamour shots" my 3rd eye suspicion is certainly elevated! Like I said I am a customer and I think that a lot of their gear looks MIGHTY IMPRESSIVE and thats why I bought it. I love dank so much that I won't even let the knowledge that I know there is a certain level of "gamesmenship" goin' on that I STILL BOUGHT Numerous Packs! Lol
> 
> BTW Does anyone for a second really think that they have an authentic Cookie Fam Snowman cut? Lol You mean the same Cookie Fam that has actual "Cookie Factories" with Store fronts and Clothing lines and endorsement deals, Yada Yada Yada, would pass their RIDICULOUSLY HOARDED CUT to these veritable NOBODIES/UP & COMERS in the Game?
> 
> ...




So are breeders suppose to test 1000 beans per strain what if theyou have 5 strains ?

166 lights x 5 = 830 lights. 

the resources required to run 166 lights is intensive not to mention 830 lights.. 

people talk just to here themselves smh!!!!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 5, 2016)

@LOUDPACKSHAWDY

looks like in house has no testers

Like I said don't say I don't no and neither do you. The fact is you don't know. Say it's again after me ! You don't know for that fact you don't know what other breeders are doing themselves ...

anyhow here is a fraction of the test team.. As the old saying goes Never assume you just made an Ass of yourself!!!! 

"So what does your 3rd eye tell you now, "you know , you know you know" I'm just talking like you now, you know you know. you gotta do what you gotta do right "

You're comical at best. anyone take you serious up on here ? Btw on instagram Jigga is always @Crockett farms and they are two different camps. so yeah it's possible for a cut to get out. But what do I know, I'll just make unfounded assumptions as you 

Just being direct and no mincing words.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 5, 2016)

you dont need to know whats going on in the inside.... you just need common sense....


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> you dont need to know whats going on in the inside.... you just need common sense....


common sense to which aspect @Beemo


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 5, 2016)

Dropped 8 bubba x tangie in house freebies I got from ngr and most had tails when I put them in rooters so will have some in house to show soon, probably drop the pink dragon freebies I got next. Just burning up freebies atm and quite a few of them are in house.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 5, 2016)

there's a reason why tester arent taken soo seriously....
they're just an extension of the breeder....

even the biggest breeder out doesnt do 187 crosses in 1 yr.... but once that finally gets in your head... you might realize something....
oh wait..... the knowledge you have of this breeder is far beyond what i know......


----------



## Beemo (Jan 5, 2016)

i got pink dragon too. but will prolly give it away... if that red dragon from barneys... I PASS

pink dragon= pink caterpillar x red dragon

never heard of pink caterpillar.... anybody?


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Jan 5, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3578846
> 
> So are breeders suppose to test 1000 beans per strain what if theyou have 5 strains ?
> 
> ...



Uhhhm. Bout the only thing you got right in that whole Spiel is, ME & YOU ARE NOTHING ALIKE!!! !!!

Dude Who gave you the RIDICULOUS and TOTALLY WRONG IDEA that you could/should only grow 6 plants per light under Testing Protocol? LMAO

See its FOOLS like you that THINK you know WTF is up that ends up looking like a poster boy for In House like your name is Omi, Ya know that song "CHEERLEADER" !!! Thats you right now, with Pom Pon's and Everything!!!

They came up with this brand new grow technique, its called "SOG", where you pack in atleast 4 plants per sqft to make a nice tight canopy and you could actually test Several hundred seedlings in a reasonably small area!!! Hmmmmmm !!!Lol
Seems reasonable enough that a person could possess a say 10 X 10 grow tent and literally be testing THOUSANDS OF SEEDLINGS TO CHECK FOR ALL THE NORMAL STUFF, REAL BREEDERS CHECK FOR, IF THEY SO DESIRE, RIGHT?

BUT AS LONG AS THEY GOT FOLKS LIKE YOU ENABLING THIS BEHAVIOR, TRUST ME IT WILL CONTINUE!!

I mean what does it mean to you, yer part of their FREE ADVERTISING CAMPAIGN, right?(AKA Bean Tester) You trade an undying allegiance to People and Products you don't personally know for some FREE BEANS, YAY 4 YOU!!!! LOL

.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> there's a reason why tester arent taken soo seriously....
> they're just an extension of the breeder....
> 
> even the biggest breeder out doesnt do 187 crosses in 1 yr.... but once that finally gets in your head... you might realize something....
> oh wait..... the knowledge you have of this breeder is far beyond what i know......


Okay looks li


Beemo said:


> there's a reason why tester arent taken soo seriously....
> they're just an extension of the breeder....
> 
> even the biggest breeder out doesnt do 187 crosses in 1 yr.... but once that finally gets in your head... you might realize something....
> oh wait..... the knowledge you have of this breeder is far beyond what i know......


It sounds like you are trying to slight me. 

Anyhow I have zero allegiance to any breeder. If when I'm testing for you and hermies shows up, I'll be blunt and call that out. 

However if seeds given do produce stellar results that also will be reported. 

Now in the age of instagram you can find other growers and ask them and see how they are doing. The only true way to find something out is to purchase a pack or test a pack for yourself. 

I don't know what pink dragon is that you arwill speaking of. If you are calling out any breeder on a name of strain , use the real one that they are using. 

How are testers and extention of the breeder.? 

On another forum someone is testing for Relentless (if you know who that breeder is ) on one of his Cookie crosses a tester reported that it has straight balls on it. 

when you say testers are an extension of the breeder do you mean will cover up for them?

My knowledge is what it is? do you know any of these breeders first hand? Have you tested for any without biases?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2016)

I recall a time....not that long ago....when this was an interesting thread......


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 5, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> Uhhhm. Bout the only thing you got right in that whole Spiel is, ME & YOU ARE NOTHING ALIKE!!! !!!
> 
> Dude Who gave you the RIDICULOUS and TOTALLY WRONG IDEA that you could/should only grow 6 plants per light under Testing Protocol? LMAO
> 
> ...


Statistics 101. In manufacturing people usually take a mean or a random sample. 

if inhouse is a boutique breeder and is only planning to release say 50 packs of one strain 10 seeds per pack, why would he test 500 of them. More then likely he might test 10 percent of the packs and release the rest when the results come in. 

did you goto school man, come on now even children know about mean. 

I purchase most of my beans. I've shown what I've purchased many times before . I have seen zero zilch nada of any of your flowers or dried nug shots. 

If you go onto my instagram you'll see a fraction of purchased beans. it's not even about that right now.

Lastly post something of flowers or seeds you have... send a dm/pm it doesn't have to be on this thread.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 5, 2016)

Battle royale


----------



## Beemo (Jan 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I recall a time....not that long ago....when this was an interesting thread......


it WAS... then it got outrageous on how many different crosses this breeder has...

so guess the new style for ing this yr, reverse feminized females into males... 
never seen so many from one breeder.... gsc, animal fem, cactus fem, crypteen fem, og fem?


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> it WAS... then it got outrageous on how many different crosses this breeder has...
> 
> so guess the new style for ing this yr, reverse feminized females into males...
> never seen so many from one breeder.... gsc, animal fem, cactus fem, crypteen fem, og fem?


I was thinking this thread was just starting to get good...

Got a animal cookie x holy power...in veg


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> I was thinking this thread was just starting to get good...
> 
> Got a animal cookie x holy power...in veg


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 5, 2016)

This thread is still barely treading water, nothing juicy in here... its like a thanksgiving turkey that grandma left in the freezer and forgot to cook.


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Jan 5, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @LOUDPACKSHAWDY
> 
> looks like in house has no testers
> 
> ...


I see what the real problem is here. You really don't "get it" do you? I never said that In-House doesnt have "Crash Dummies/Testers/"Team In-House" Lol. I was speaking more to their practices as "breeders" Pollen Chuckers. You ever heard the old adage, Any Man can make a Baby, but it takes a REAL Man to RAISE a Child? Same thing holds true for Cannabis breeding!!! Any body can Chuck Pollen and create 1900 "Elite X Elite" Polyhybrid Meltdowns!!! Thats not science and its definitely not being a REAL BREEDER. Real Breeders actually take the time to work their lines and refine the traits/attributes they would like to see passed on to future generations of growers!!! They don't grab 1 hyped NU NU Polyhybrid and cross it with the other Uber Exclusive Polyhybrid of the moment and demand 300 bucks a pack!!! 300$$ to Test out their Polyhybrid!!! Lol Oh but you do get that fiberglass Pyramid and the papyrus scroll!!! Lol NON TESTED NO IDEA WHAT IT WILL BE BEANS and you have the unmittigated gaul(my Stephen A. Smith catch phrase) and audacity to price it at 300? Wait, Wait, so the OGKB X Purple Hulk is 300 per pack but the 00 Kush Breath and OGKB X BCP beans I got on cyber monday were 35$ per pack after discount? Lol Yea, I think I'll stick wit those and somebody else can buy the light up Pyramid!!! Lol Thats the kind of insults I'm talkin about. I was down to buy some UNTESTED 35$ beans but 300$ for basically the same UNTESTED Crosses is INSULTING. But its a free market and I'm not mad at them, if you can get, get it!!! Lol 

My point is although I have been VERY IMPRESSED with the gear itself from the pics and what not, I CALL BULLSHIT on the validity of some of there genetics. Not that its not top quality, but just not quite what they are representing it as. I'm not impressed by breeders that get all of "their data" from "testers". Where's the work? Where's the effort? It's 2016 and those guys are in the PNW, right? So we are talking about a Legit Legal Grow environment, correct? Why are we as consumers STILL accepting the same level of "Non-Transparency" that used to be VERY NECESSARY from "Legit Breeders" in 2016? I'm not really writing all of this for you Lightgreen2K BTW LOL Its for others that haven't "DRANK THE KOOL-AID" and are Open Minded enough to Question the Norms and behaviors that they subject themselves to. You are Far too gone!!!!

Yes, Jigga/CookieFam does Collaborations with CrockettFarms/DNA. When a known corporate entity does a joint venture with another corporate entity its commonly referred to as a AUTHORIZED COLLABORATION! Ya know kinda like Duncan Hines decides to make a Brownie featuring Hershey's Chocolate. That is the Cookie Fam/DNA relationship. See what you have with In-House Genetics is something quite different. The Fact that I have to break all of this down to You is Tiring and Pointless, but I shall continue for the good of the Community!!! Lol What In-House is engaging in is bordering on FUCKERY, plain and simple but thats for each individual to surmise. On their feed other companies such as SeedJunky Genetics asked them about their "Stink Panties" or "NW Stink Panties". Asked them if its "THE STINK PANTIES" as in Pre-Cookies Stink Panties. No response from In-House! Lol
Now they say they have CookieFam Snowman, and when asked about the validity/source they say its hush hush and they cant speak on the source. Lol Oh Really? So you have been given "permission" to market/sell beans of a strain that you can't/won't verify its authenticity Thats a good one!!! Only thing is I've seen that movie b4 and it always ends the same way!!! 

Oh and you asked, "What does my 3rd eye tell me now"? 

3rd Eye said," You bout to SLAY that fool in like 3-4 mo sentences"

Do you remember sayin, "You're comical at best. Anyone take you serious up on here? "

Well, I'm lurking on here and have like 4 posts, so probably not. But Guess who takes me VERY SERIOUSLY and who I have DM's from in my InBox on IG asking me all kinda gay shit like, what crosses should I make and what would I suggest you use to Bx blah blah blah??

 Tread lightly ur in a mine field!!
I tried to give you props on yer feed but you decided to attack me, why?

Are you some kinda In-House Genetics Brand Ambassador or someshit?

Does that job come with full company matching 401K and Benefits? Or just the Free Beans and a Man Bib for all the In-House Genetics Jizz


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Jan 5, 2016)

IF YOU TAKE A SHOT AT THE KING 

YOU BEST NOT MISS!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

theres a new problem with testers, they get the beans then start a co with your beans lol say hello to untested hybrids being the future!


----------



## trippnface (Jan 5, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> I see what the real problem is here. You really don't "get it" do you? I never said that In-House doesnt have "Crash Dummies/Testers/"Team In-House" Lol. I was speaking more to their practices as "breeders" Pollen Chuckers. You ever heard the old adage, Any Man can make a Baby, but it takes a REAL Man to RAISE a Child? Same thing holds true for Cannabis breeding!!! Any body can Chuck Pollen and create 1900 "Elite X Elite" Polyhybrid Meltdowns!!! Thats not science and its definitely not being a REAL BREEDER. Real Breeders actually take the time to work their lines and refine the traits/attributes they would like to see passed on to future generations of growers!!! They don't grab 1 hyped NU NU Polyhybrid and cross it with the other Uber Exclusive Polyhybrid of the moment and demand 300 bucks a pack!!! 300$$ to Test out their Polyhybrid!!! Lol Oh but you do get that fiberglass Pyramid and the papyrus scroll!!! Lol NON TESTED NO IDEA WHAT IT WILL BE BEANS and you have the unmittigated gaul(my Stephen A. Smith catch phrase) and audacity to price it at 300? Wait, Wait, so the OGKB X Purple Hulk is 300 per pack but the 00 Kush Breath and OGKB X BCP beans I got on cyber monday were 35$ per pack after discount? Lol Yea, I think I'll stick wit those and somebody else can buy the light up Pyramid!!! Lol Thats the kind of insults I'm talkin about. I was down to buy some UNTESTED 35$ beans but 300$ for basically the same UNTESTED Crosses is INSULTING. But its a free market and I'm not mad at them, if you can get, get it!!! Lol
> 
> My point is although I have been VERY IMPRESSED with the gear itself from the pics and what not, I CALL BULLSHIT on the validity of some of there genetics. Not that its not top quality, but just not quite what they are representing it as. I'm not impressed by breeders that get all of "their data" from "testers". Where's the work? Where's the effort? It's 2016 and those guys are in the PNW, right? So we are talking about a Legit Legal Grow environment, correct? Why are we as consumers STILL accepting the same level of "Non-Transparency" that used to be VERY NECESSARY from "Legit Breeders" in 2016? I'm not really writing all of this for you Lightgreen2K BTW LOL Its for others that haven't "DRANK THE KOOL-AID" and are Open Minded enough to Question the Norms and behaviors that they subject themselves to. You are Far too gone!!!!
> 
> ...



ya i doubt the validity as well. i bought some regardgless though.
I love the fact that people put their honor on the line like that. got faith in himself i guess 
the truth will come out eventually.
and hey; if they want to be known as shady lying sketchy bullshit breeders; i will be more than happy to talk direct shit to them; and tell every fukn person i know.
way too much media to think anybody can get away with some BS like that anymore.
a liar is liar; one lie is good enough for me. i would hope he would not risk his entire future in the cannabis industry 

we could always tag sherbinksi; flux; pieguy right in an inhouse instagram page and ask where he got those cuts. real curious what they would say. if in house cant confirm his source like crockett can; it MUST be sketch . you would think not having all your customers speculate would be a better business model. if i got the real hot shit; i wouldnt be keeping it a secret. i would PROVE it.


----------



## NecterSecter (Jan 5, 2016)

Any does In house Genetics have their own site if not who is the best reseller to get their seeds from?


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Jan 5, 2016)

thedankteam.com

Can't front, very happy with the Christmas promo, nice card, nice freebies. Not as quick as I'd like but it shows up!


----------



## trippnface (Jan 5, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> thedankteam.com
> 
> Can't front, very happy with the Christmas promo, nice card, nice freebies. Not as quick as I'd like but it shows up!


lucky. still waiting on my order from the 16th ; with no responses back


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Jan 5, 2016)

trippnface said:


> lucky. still waiting on my order from the 16th ; with no responses back


It'll show up. Just ignore that first email about it being shipped. All that really is is an alert that a shipping label has been created and to expect said package to enter the stream at some point.......Lol I'd much rather shop domestically and dankteam has a decent selection. Fingers crossed for ya Man, hopefully todays yer day!


----------



## trippnface (Jan 5, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> It'll show up. Just ignore that first email about it being shipped. All that really is is an alert that a shipping label has been created and to expect said package to enter the stream at some point.......Lol I'd much rather shop domestically and dankteam has a decent selection. Fingers crossed for ya Man, hopefully todays yer day!


word. probably going to use greenline next time; guess i am the only guy experiencing issues lol.

received tracking after emailing him when it says not to  

moral of the story : wait for the deals anyway AND get hooked up; because your package is going to take long as tits anyway


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 5, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> IF YOU TAKE A SHOT AT THE KING
> 
> YOU BEST NOT MISS!!!!


who's asking you in your inbox.

I know my feed on the gram is tight. 

so enlighten us . who does subliminals anymore.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 5, 2016)

welcome to the thread in house.... 
this should get interesting....


----------



## v.s one (Jan 5, 2016)

The only thing that is suspect about ihg the authenticity of ogkb. Many breeders with varified cuts have came out and said the ogkb his hard to pollinate and make seeds. Which is not impossible but this guy gots all these crosses with her. Makes me say hmmmm


----------



## trippnface (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> You are very misinformed and sound like a bitchy little kid who did not get what they want for Christmas, we here at InHouseGenetics do all testing in house as well as having a line of testers that do testing for us and report back, just because you feel like you are above anyone and demand answers if where this came from or that does not mean you will get answers, you ask where our cookie cuts come from and need validation BS Whats the name of your dealer? And the city he lives in. Ya whatever.


to be honest he brought up some of the very same questions i did; and alot more people are going to be asking questions as well, i would bet.


according to you guys you hold : pink panties; thin mint; snowman; & sunset sherbert. show me 1 other breeder using any of those that has confirmation from cookiefam to hold those cuts? ( not F1 or S1)( & besides sherbert; i dont know any breeders or 1 person even claiming to have snowman;thin mint; or pink panties) if thin mint was out; bay exclusves would be repping in their stable; for sure. if you guys have that many cookiefam cuts; surely you must be in tight with them? right? quite the handful. only missing gelato i guess . * & the Y ;p


----------



## trippnface (Jan 5, 2016)

v.s one said:


> The only thing that is suspect about ihg the authenticity of ogkb. Many breeders with varified cuts have came out and said the ogkb his hard to pollinate and make seeds. Which is not impossible but this guy gots all these crosses with her. Makes me say hmmmm



atleast OGKB is a public cut that other people have. i also saw some of the people trying to knock up OGKB were not even using male pollen and such. the other cookiefam cuts im really curious about ; )

my buddy popped a snowman s1 and pieguy blocked him lol. snowman is definitely not out to the public. same dude has the ogkb


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I assume you are @poweredbydiesel420 by your username, do you have some pet cemetery pics you could throw up?


I do yes amongst many yet to be posted, i will go thru them and get some posted this week


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> I do yes amongst many yet to be posted, i will go thru them and get some posted this week


what was used to bx the katsu bubba? im interested in that and the black cherry bx, what was used in that as well?


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> welcome to the thread in house....
> this should get interesting....


Got my popcorn in the microwave, and on the stove. ...


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 5, 2016)

You can see the attitude is strong in here

InHouSe came in here like


----------



## trippnface (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Dont be mad we know someone, and if you have been doing this for any amount of time and are smart about what you do then you would know people like to go unrecognized for many reasons, we alow you and the public see only a part of what we have going on , just a sliver so stop hating on someone for doing something that you are not doing, unable to and or just to ingnorant to educate yourself to do. You will find us to be very respectful kind generous people in the community until you call us liars and or try and slander us




"Dont be mad we know someone, and if you have been doing this for any amount of time and are smart about what you do then you would know people like to go unrecognized for many reasons"

so i will take it you are in tight with the cookiefam?  

not mad. just a curious customer. you are running a business though . customers are asking about the legitimacy of your products. questions like that should have a straight answer. i mean.. cookiefam still extremely adamant about how they dont give their gear out. so i guess you guys know someone that has access to their stuff without their knowledge? i could care less; as long as that snowman cross is real  . 

the influx in profit from proving you hold legit cookie cuts and are breeding with them ( when not 1 other person anywhere is; not even the cookiefam themselves..lol) seems like it would outweigh the hushy secrecy of not being able to verify the legitimacy of your products. i mean regardless; it wont be a secret forever right. you either got the cuts from cookie fam ; or you didnt. if it wasn't; the source is sketchy. because according to them " nobody else has them " 
so with so many secrets; i think it is understandable we shouldn't trust anybody until they prove it


----------



## Beemo (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Dont be mad we know someone, and if you have been doing this for any amount of time and are smart about what you do then you would know people like to go unrecognized for many reasons, we alow you and the public see only a part of what we have going on , just a sliver so stop hating on someone for doing something that you are not doing, unable to and or just to ingnorant to educate yourself to do. You will find us to be very respectful kind generous people in the community until you call us liars and or try and slander us


i can respect a person that knows how to keep their mouth shut....

how do you have soo many crosses?
when other breeders thats been in the game longer, doesnt even come close to the selection you guys have.

do you have a warehouse??
just trying to make sense of things....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

trippnface said:


> "Dont be mad we know someone, and if you have been doing this for any amount of time and are smart about what you do then you would know people like to go unrecognized for many reasons"
> 
> so i will take it you are in tight with the cookiefam?
> 
> ...


i agree!


----------



## trippnface (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i can respect a person that knows how to keep their mouth shut....
> 
> how do you have soo many crosses?
> when other breeders thats been in the game longer, doesnt even come close to the selection you guys have.
> ...


damn dude we are not asking for homies number lol
did they get the cuts from the people that made the cuts or not. 
not exactly the biggest secret in the world.


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

trippnface said:


> damn dude we are not asking for homies number lol
> did they get the cuts from the people that made the cuts or not.
> not exactly the biggest secret in the world.


We do have a cookie fam friend nuff said


----------



## trippnface (Jan 5, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> I see what the real problem is here. You really don't "get it" do you? I never said that In-House doesnt have "Crash Dummies/Testers/"Team In-House" Lol. I was speaking more to their practices as "breeders" Pollen Chuckers. You ever heard the old adage, Any Man can make a Baby, but it takes a REAL Man to RAISE a Child? Same thing holds true for Cannabis breeding!!! Any body can Chuck Pollen and create 1900 "Elite X Elite" Polyhybrid Meltdowns!!! Thats not science and its definitely not being a REAL BREEDER. Real Breeders actually take the time to work their lines and refine the traits/attributes they would like to see passed on to future generations of growers!!! They don't grab 1 hyped NU NU Polyhybrid and cross it with the other Uber Exclusive Polyhybrid of the moment and demand 300 bucks a pack!!! 300$$ to Test out their Polyhybrid!!! Lol Oh but you do get that fiberglass Pyramid and the papyrus scroll!!! Lol NON TESTED NO IDEA WHAT IT WILL BE BEANS and you have the unmittigated gaul(my Stephen A. Smith catch phrase) and audacity to price it at 300? Wait, Wait, so the OGKB X Purple Hulk is 300 per pack but the 00 Kush Breath and OGKB X BCP beans I got on cyber monday were 35$ per pack after discount? Lol Yea, I think I'll stick wit those and somebody else can buy the light up Pyramid!!! Lol Thats the kind of insults I'm talkin about. I was down to buy some UNTESTED 35$ beans but 300$ for basically the same UNTESTED Crosses is INSULTING. But its a free market and I'm not mad at them, if you can get, get it!!! Lol
> 
> My point is although I have been VERY IMPRESSED with the gear itself from the pics and what not, I CALL BULLSHIT on the validity of some of there genetics. Not that its not top quality, but just not quite what they are representing it as. I'm not impressed by breeders that get all of "their data" from "testers". Where's the work? Where's the effort? It's 2016 and those guys are in the PNW, right? So we are talking about a Legit Legal Grow environment, correct? Why are we as consumers STILL accepting the same level of "Non-Transparency" that used to be VERY NECESSARY from "Legit Breeders" in 2016? I'm not really writing all of this for you Lightgreen2K BTW LOL Its for others that haven't "DRANK THE KOOL-AID" and are Open Minded enough to Question the Norms and behaviors that they subject themselves to. You are Far too gone!!!!
> 
> ...


"Yes, Jigga/CookieFam does Collaborations with CrockettFarms/DNA. "

where did you see this confirmed? both sides; confirming their involvement = legitimacy = happy people


----------



## trippnface (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> We do have a cookie fam friend nuff said


see; now i can sleep better at night
<3


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i can respect a person that knows how to keep their mouth shut....
> 
> how do you have soo many crosses?
> when other breeders thats been in the game longer, doesnt even come close to the selection you guys have.
> ...


Connections period. And we test and grow all over the U.S. not just the PNW we have several "keepers of the cuts" for many reasons


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 5, 2016)

Awesome, where is the best place to purchase some souvenirs of your gear @PBD420 ? Would you say the best is thedankteam?


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

trippnface said:


> "Dont be mad we know someone, and if you have been doing this for any amount of time and are smart about what you do then you would know people like to go unrecognized for many reasons"
> 
> so i will take it you are in tight with the cookiefam?
> 
> ...


Look how many people already have gelato...that did not take long lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 5, 2016)

It's pretty funny to watch someone get accused of carrying water for a breeder while the accuser themselves are carrying water for a seedbank. Irony is a beautiful thing.

Welcome PBD420 I am running your Crystal Cookies and if usps ever gets here,I will be running your White Animal.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 5, 2016)

trippnface said:


> "Yes, Jigga/CookieFam does Collaborations with CrockettFarms/DNA. "
> 
> where did you see this confirmed? both sides; confirming their involvement = legitimacy = happy people




Who do you see a Jigga shouting out...Crockett420 and DNAgenetics. Who else knows who they are in alliance with.
Crockett420 has some sherbert crosses.

The thing is many people are connected with them. Maybe not you, but people other people are.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 5, 2016)

Mmmm gelato


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 5, 2016)

I think most of our concerns are the sheer amount of crosses this guy put out in a short period of time. I got some seeds from them and I just hope they aren't bunk, I really might just pop 1-2 of them and test to see what I get , the price isn't what I am worried about I just HATE wasting a grow because I have limited space and resources to grow with.


----------



## trippnface (Jan 5, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3579119
> 
> Who do you see a Jigga shouting out...Crockett420 and DNAgenetics. Who else knows who they are in alliance with.
> Crockett420 has some sherbert crosses.
> ...


right on dude; exactly the kind of thing i am looking for  
luckily i don't sell seeds or clones associated with them; so i am not; nor do i claim to be; associated with them  
honestly though that is 1 confirmation out of how many cookie crosses out there? 
what you just showed me should be the norm; not the exception


----------



## trippnface (Jan 5, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I think most of our concerns are the sheer amount of crosses this guy put out in a short period of time. I got some seeds from them and I just hope they aren't bunk, I really might just pop 1-2 of them and test to see what I get , the price isn't what I am worried about I just HATE wasting a grow because I have limited space and resources to grow with.


i only even started researching all the in house gear cuz the one fem i popped i liked alot more than all the other ladies in my garden lol. more so than the aficionado seeds as well; though since the long valley is like an f10 i probably just dont like that strain too much. but that lemon crippler plant was enough to make me want to try different stuff from them. seems like he spends hella time on his males ; which is clearly a crucial part in the breeding world. i honestly think everything is pretty solid; most people seem happy so far!


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 5, 2016)

Hells bells guys.  
Here's a pic of my velvet pie. She is still filling out and starting to flower decent.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 5, 2016)

Of course no one answers my question they just keep on bickering


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Of course no one answers my question they just keep on bickering


nothing about what was used to outcross the bxs he made.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 5, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> nothing about what was used to outcross the bxs he made.


lol exactly this dudes just another assclown


----------



## v.s one (Jan 5, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Of course no one answers my question they just keep on bickering


Dank team best place sour patch has them double so does staxs a.green line is about five to ten bucks more but I have never used them. Check it out.


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> It's pretty funny to watch someone get accused of carrying water for a breeder while the accuser themselves are carrying water for a seedbank. Irony is a beautiful thing.
> 
> Welcome PBD420 I am running your Crystal Cookies and if usps ever gets here,I will be running your White Animal.


Lol thanks for the support


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I think most of our concerns are the sheer amount of crosses this guy put out in a short period of time. I got some seeds from them and I just hope they aren't bunk, I really might just pop 1-2 of them and test to see what I get , the price isn't what I am worried about I just HATE wasting a grow because I have limited space and resources to grow with.


Have you seen anything of ours pictured by any of our team looking "bunk" NO...


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Dank team best place sour patch has them double so does staxs a.green line is about five to ten bucks more but I have never used them. Check it out.


Sourpatch, greenline, firestax, the dank team pick your seedbank of choice


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Grow up, you obviously know nothing you speak of.... you just like to instigate and assume, and that makes you the ass here kiddo


You got it champ, keep pokin jabs at everyone and not answering questions it is the best way to get people to believe you. Just take a look at JD Short and his run in with the King.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Lol thanks for the support



Is there anything you can tell me about them? I am generally a dwc/hydro grower. Anything about feeding or things to look for would be much appreciated. And I am happy to support if the product is right


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> You got it champ, keep pokin jabs at everyone and not answering questions it is the best way to get people to believe you. Just take a look at JD Short and his run in with the King.


What exactly are we not answering? We have explained our bx's time and time again on insta as well as how we made the BCP and our ingredients in our purple hulk line, sorry if no one answered you directly but the answers are out there lol


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 5, 2016)

its all good this thread got me to purchase more beans.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> What exactly are we not answering? We have explained our bx's time and time again on insta as well as how we made the BCP and our ingredients in our purple hulk line, sorry if no one answered you directly but the answers are out there lol


what did u use to create the katsu bx?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Have you seen anything of ours pictured by any of our team looking "bunk" NO...


Looks do not mean it is genuine. Some of us want the real deal and wouldn't be happy if we were misled.


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> You got it champ, keep pokin jabs at everyone and not answering questions it is the best way to get people to believe you. Just take a look at JD Short and his run in with the King.


We have been creating for over 15 years and decided to come out swinging like it or not, thats your decision,


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> what did u use to create the katsu bx?


Katsu back crossed to platinum bubba


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Katsu back crossed to platinum bubba


plat bubba male?


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh, Glad somebody from Team IN-House has decided to GRACE us with some information!!!! Lol How very very nice of you PBD420. 
1. Why do you guys refer to your "Stink Panties" as "NW Stink Panties" and "Stink Panties" interchangeably?
2. Why have you guys IGNORED SEEDJUNKY GENETICS and the question of is this "THE STINK PANTIES" as in Cookie Fam Foundation Stock Pre-cursor to GSC?
3.Why are you so DEFENSIVE about people Questioning the Validity of your Cuts? Yes, It is QUITE PECULIAR to all of us that have been doing this long enough to remember the numerous "FLY BY NIGHT SUPER SEED COMPANIES WITH ALL THE UNTOUCHABLE UNICORN CLONES" ONLY TO HAVE IT ALL BE DEBUNKED!!!!

If you have been in the game 15 years as long as you say you have then you would remember SANTA, right? Do you remember what went down with Santa and all of his MIRACLE CLONES back on CW and C-Bay?

I really wish Inspectah was here!!!! LOL He would tear you a new one and I'd just sit back and kick my feet up!!! Lol

Bruh, some of us have actually been on here as long if not longer than you!!! Lol. Some of us know, all the "IT" people too Bruh!!! Lol


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Looks do not mean it is genuine. Some of us want the real deal and wouldn't be happy if we were misled.


No one is being misled. You can either take our word for it or not its that simple, our true customers know what they get is fire guaranteed and what we say it is. You seem super bitter over something, cheer up kid no one is out to get you lol it will be ok


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 can you tell me about the strain kushies? Haven't seen a pic on IG ? Thanks


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> Oh, Glad somebody from Team IN-House has decided to GRACE us with some information!!!! Lol How very very nice of you PBD420.
> 1. Why do you guys refer to your "Stink Panties" as "NW Stink Panties" and "Stink Panties" interchangeably?
> 2. Why have you guys IGNORED SEEDJUNKY GENETICS and the question of is this "THE STINK PANTIES" as in Cookie Fam Foundation Stock Pre-cursor to GSC?
> 3.Why are you so DEFENSIVE about people Questioning the Validity of your Cuts? Yes, It is QUITE PECULIAR to all of us that have been doing this long enough to remember the numerous "FLY BY NIGHT SUPER SEED COMPANIES WITH ALL THE UNTOUCHABLE UNICORN CLONES" ONLY TO HAVE IT ALL BE DEBUNKED!!!!
> ...


Sorry buy i do not recall any questions from seed junky and neither does my partner, but if he has questions why are you coming at us with this besides the fact you are a hating troll apparently??


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Sorry buy i do not recall any questions from seed junky and neither does my partner, but if he has questions why are you coming at us with this besides the fact you are a hating troll apparently??


And what does it matter if we call a creation of ours NW or not NW ??


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> And what does it matter if we call a creation of ours NW or not NW ??


And also it gets quite annoying answering the same question over and over again then if we dont answer the quickest way to make you feel better is to accuse someone of lying, chill out and smoke one damb


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 5, 2016)

Guess no answer


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> PBD420 can you tell me about the strain kushies? Haven't seen a pic on IG ? Thanks


Og bubba x GSC and the bubba seems to come more from this cross than the GSC does look for the shorter indica dominate pheno tho she seems to be the better one imo


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 5, 2016)

im confused, are the katsu bx fems? i thought that plat bubba was fems as well. or clonely either way, no males?


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Og bubba x GSC and the bubba seems to come more from this cross than the GSC does look for the shorter indica dominate pheno tho she seems to be the better one imo


Thanks bro


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> And what does it matter if we call a creation of ours NW or not NW ??


Oh, so now you're claiming that STINK PANTIES is a creation of yours? Lol
This shit keeps getting better and better


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 5, 2016)

I got one more ? In the sliverback does the gg#4 come through on the cross?


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> I have been wondering that myself and the fact u think we do shows how ignorant you truly are. Get out the dungeon and wake up


I'm not saying that you don't know what it is. I'm saying that some of us just know what it ISN'T!!!! Lol........


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> I'm not saying that you don't know what it is. I'm saying that some of us just know what it ISN'T!!!! Lol........


Hahaha


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> Oh, so now you're claiming that STINK PANTIES is a creation of yours? Lol
> This shit keeps getting better and better


No what we create with it and call it nw or not catch up now lol


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> I got one more ? In the sliverback does the gg#4 come through on the cross?


Yes everyone i popped resembled Glue


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Yes everyone i popped resembled Glue


Thanks bro happy growing


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Sorry buy i do not recall any questions from seed junky and neither does my partner, but if he has questions why are you coming at us with this besides the fact you are a hating troll apparently??


So I can't be a well educated customer that would like some clarification on a PURCHASE I'VE MADE? You wanna know
Why am I "coming at you" ?Lol

Do you even see your defensive stance? No Bueno Customer Service Homie!!! 

The UNANSWERED question is still on the inhouse feed in the pics of stink panties. 

But Why don't you just ANSWER THE DAMN QUESTION, RIGHT HERE, RIGHT NOW?


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> No no no quit trying to twist things and start shit


Well Since I'm the one twisting shit, Why don't you UNTWIST it and tell us about your Stink Panties cut. I'm here to be educated......


----------



## trippnface (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Look how many people already have gelato...that did not take long lol



dang i missed that. someone link me a grow running a gelato cut that is not S1 i defo havent seen it.

*even harborside tried to be sly! 
https://www.instagram.com/p/8bbIg7zOOV/


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> So I can't be a well educated customer that would like some clarification on a PURCHASE I'VE MADE? You wanna know
> Why am I "coming at you" ?Lol
> 
> Do you even see your defensive stance? No Bueno Customer Service Homie!!!
> ...





LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> So I can't be a well educated customer that would like some clarification on a PURCHASE I'VE MADE? You wanna know
> Why am I "coming at you" ?Lol
> 
> Do you even see your defensive stance? No Bueno Customer Service Homie!!!
> ...





LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> Well Since I'm the one twisting shit, Why don't you UNTWIST it and tell us about your Stink Panties cut. I'm here to be educated......


It was gifted to us to do what we please, there is only one pink panties cut we are aware of, he put nw on it for one picture because that is the part of the country we got it from lol and as for wether or not cookie fam used it in their sherb... ask them damn


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 5, 2016)

Can't wait to pop the spirit animal! Hoping for some nice coloration coming from the peyote purple background! Haven't seen anyone running it yet tho on the forums


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> It was gifted to us to do what we please, there is only one pink panties cut we are aware of, he put nw on it for one picture because that is the part of the country we got it from lol and as for wether or not cookie fam used it in their sherb... ask them damn


Phewww, Well that only took about a hour and a half outta a short life but By God, WE DID IT!!!! Lol

I Feel like Dr. Phil my Nigga and I just had a breakthrough with a dude on my couch!!!! Lol

See, it wasn't that hard to admit that your pink panties May or MORE PROBABLE IS NOT THE SAME AS THE COOKIE FAM CUT.

For the Record, your PP cut looks very nice, but ZERO NEED to have the NEGATIVE Stigma that comes from being known as playing the "name game" FWIW


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Can't wait to pop the spirit animal! Hoping for some nice coloration coming from the peyote purple background! Haven't seen anyone running it yet tho on the forums


I have not ran this one personally but who has have been extremely pleased and some amazing colors and bag appeal with the top quality is a bonus lol


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> Phewww, Well that only took about a hour and a half outta a short life but By God, WE DID IT!!!! Lol
> 
> I Feel like Dr. Phil my Nigga and I just had a breakthrough with a dude on my couch!!!! Lol
> 
> ...


I give no attitude unless it is given to start with, so next time maybe ask different if you do not want attitude in return. Like i said before i am normally a verry chill guy but when my word or my partners word is questioned or insulted i will defend to the max i apologize for coming off the wrong way to you and i do hope you are happy with any gear you do or may run of ours, hopefully we can get past all this and let cooler heads prevail


----------



## trippnface (Jan 5, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> Phewww, Well that only took about a hour and a half outta a short life but By God, WE DID IT!!!! Lol
> 
> I Feel like Dr. Phil my Nigga and I just had a breakthrough with a dude on my couch!!!! Lol
> 
> ...


your crackin me up dude lol
but the end evaluation from my perspective on what he wrote was that they do indeed possess the 1 and only pink panties cut .

but why the hell are we talking about stink panties; i thought that was a strain chunkypigs created?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 5, 2016)

What is it with RIU and breeders getting trolled/breeders making the situation worse again.

This smells like the DVG thread...

On one hand I feel bad breeders come here and get shit on. On the other hand some of these guys need not feed the trolls. There will always be someone questioning your work whether it's warranted or not. Don't give them another reason to fuel the fire.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> I have not ran this one personally but who has have been extremely pleased and some amazing colors and bag appeal with the top quality is a bonus lol


once she's ready I'll pass along some nug porn and a review


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 5, 2016)

Can you fill this thread with some new bud porn not on IG @PBD420 

This thread needs some chill.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> What is it with RIU and breeders getting trolled/breeders making the situation worse again.
> 
> This smells like the DVG thread...
> 
> On one hand I feel bad breeders come here and get shit on. On the other hand some of these guys need not feed the trolls. There will always be someone questioning your work whether it's warranted or not. Don't give them another reason to fuel the fire.


Agreed man, so sick of it hey. I really appreciate the breeders coming on but there is only so much they can handle before they tend to give it in. Dungeons Vault, JD Short and now In House. Who really gives a flying fuck, if they have the 'real deal' cut or not. Being in Oz, we don't have access to these 'elite' cuts (lets be honest, these elite cuts are just cuts taken from a plant that was once a seed anyway!) and all I hear is people trying to be the hero saying they have 'the' one and only 'verified' cut. It's all hype and nothing more. My hat goes off to breeders who put their name to hybrids and are trying to get these cuts out to the world. 
So...enough of the bullshit people, let these guys come on here without being attacked and they may actually feel like sticking around and sharing info...and bud porn. Chill the fuck out and enjoy being ripped!


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 5, 2016)

Yayyyyy it's getting fun in here


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> I give no attitude unless it is given to start with, so next time maybe ask different if you do not want attitude in return. Like i said before i am normally a verry chill guy but when my word or my partners word is questioned or insulted i will defend to the max i apologize for coming off the wrong way to you and i do hope you are happy with any gear you do or may run of ours, hopefully we can get past all this and let cooler heads prevail


My bad bro. Trust me, I'm pretty well known for Bad Attitude, don't take it personally!!! You know the game Man, there is no governing body, no legislation or standard protocol. People run roughshod all the time in the seed game and its up to ALL OF US as the COMMUNITY to hold EACH OTHER ACCOUNTABLE!!! I was merely doing my Due Diligence, not in any way a personal indictment on you or your partners character. It was more or less a Game Check. What I have found is if you do some prodding loads of valuable information that may not be revealed oftentimes comes to the surface. Its not always accusatory in nature, sometimes its just being inquisitive but most people are easily offended. Likewise I apologize if my tone was misinterpreted either way.


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Jan 5, 2016)

trippnface said:


> your crackin me up dude lol
> but the end evaluation from my perspective on what he wrote was that they do indeed possess the 1 and only pink panties cut .
> 
> but why the hell are we talking about stink panties; i thought that was a strain chunkypigs created?


I have no first hand experience with PP so I wouldn't know either way! and Don't mind me on Stink Panties, I was on a roll!! Lol

Glad to hear you think its legit, I personally thought the pics look dank and whether its that PP or another PP if its dank its dank. Trust me, I'm no hater, and I got 00 kush breath ogkb x bcp, Sherb Remix, Rainbow Cooks, MOAC, and couple more I won't mention!!! 
But thats me, I try all Gear that I think has potential. I have DVG gear too!!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> My bad bro. Trust me, I'm pretty well known for Bad Attitude, don't take it personally!!! You know the game Man, there is no governing body, no legislation or standard protocol. People run roughshod all the time in the seed game and its up to ALL OF US as the COMMUNITY to hold EACH OTHER ACCOUNTABLE!!! I was merely doing my Due Diligence, not in any way a personal indictment on you or your partners character. It was more or less a Game Check. What I have found is if you do some prodding loads of valuable information that may not be revealed oftentimes comes to the surface. Its not always accusatory in nature, sometimes its just being inquisitive but most people are easily offended. Likewise I apologize if my tone was misinterpreted either way.


'The game' needs to take a step back, ego's need to get out of the game. After all, it is just a weed


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2016)

@PBD420 :

A couple of weeks ago I ordered a pack of fem Purple Animal Kush from TDT. They arrived in a package that says 'regs'. Chris swears they are fem beans - that either he or you damaged some packs and had to re bag - I kid you not, that's what he said.

Also, he said that Purple Animal Kush only comes in fems - so.....how does that explain making packages that say regs? Honestly, it sounded to me like he was making it up as he went.

Would dig a straight explanation, amigo - what's the story?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> 'The game' needs to take a step back, ego's need to get out of the game. After all, it is just a weed


Right, but a weed that's making big money for lots of folks in the seed game, so....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Right, but a weed that's making big money for lots of folks in the seed game, so....


Yeah totally mate, money is pure evil, it will be the death of humans!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 5, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> My bad bro. Trust me, I'm pretty well known for Bad Attitude, don't take it personally!!! You know the game Man, there is no governing body, no legislation or standard protocol. People run roughshod all the time in the seed game and its up to ALL OF US as the COMMUNITY to hold EACH OTHER ACCOUNTABLE!!! I was merely doing my Due Diligence, not in any way a personal indictment on you or your partners character. It was more or less a Game Check. What I have found is if you do some prodding loads of valuable information that may not be revealed oftentimes comes to the surface. Its not always accusatory in nature, sometimes its just being inquisitive but most people are easily offended. Likewise I apologize if my tone was misinterpreted either way.


Love is in the air. That's more like it boys...


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Agreed man, so sick of it hey. I really appreciate the breeders coming on but there is only so much they can handle before they tend to give it in. Dungeons Vault, JD Short and now In House. Who really gives a flying fuck, if they have the 'real deal' cut or not. Being in Oz, we don't have access to these 'elite' cuts (lets be honest, these elite cuts are just cuts taken from a plant that was once a seed anyway!) and all I hear is people trying to be the hero saying they have 'the' one and only 'verified' cut. It's all hype and nothing more. My hat goes off to breeders who put their name to hybrids and are trying to get these cuts out to the world.
> So...enough of the bullshit people, let these guys come on here without being attacked and they may actually feel like sticking around and sharing info...and bud porn. Chill the fuck out and enjoy being ripped!


Well said.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 5, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> No one is being misled. You can either take our word for it or not its that simple, our true customers know what they get is fire guaranteed and what we say it is. You seem super bitter over something, cheer up kid no one is out to get you lol it will be ok


Well I hope you are right cause I have a pack of the 00 kush breath and hoping it's the real deal. Thanks, not trying to be bitter just more wary of new breeders, sorry if I offended .


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 5, 2016)

I also got some freebies I think they are purple GSC x animal cookies? it says feminized you got any info on those as well as the 00 kush breath?


----------



## trippnface (Jan 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Agreed man, so sick of it hey. I really appreciate the breeders coming on but there is only so much they can handle before they tend to give it in. Dungeons Vault, JD Short and now In House. Who really gives a flying fuck, if they have the 'real deal' cut or not. Being in Oz, we don't have access to these 'elite' cuts (lets be honest, these elite cuts are just cuts taken from a plant that was once a seed anyway!) and all I hear is people trying to be the hero saying they have 'the' one and only 'verified' cut. It's all hype and nothing more. My hat goes off to breeders who put their name to hybrids and are trying to get these cuts out to the world.
> So...enough of the bullshit people, let these guys come on here without being attacked and they may actually feel like sticking around and sharing info...and bud porn. Chill the fuck out and enjoy being ripped!


"(lets be honest, these elite cuts are just cuts taken from a plant that was once a seed anyway!)"

this is true; but undermining the value of a true elite keeper pheno. ive ran clones and seeds and honestly prefer doing seeds. ive never been gifted an elite clone; and you sure as fuck are not getting them when you go to harborside. like you said ; usually getting your hands on one of these elites is a bitch. doesnt mean it is impossible or not worth it though. elite bitches reached legendary status for a reason; not every seed does; or even comes close. "hype" is definitely a stretch. if i am buying a few seed packs or whatever; you want to find the best or best few out of all the girls. the super keeper. not all will be. a super keeper reaches elite status for a reason imo. just that singularly better outrageous progeny. its the reason there are so many fake cookies around; or any other "hyped" strain. get the real thing; and it will actually blow all the other mediocre shit out of the water. elite pheno hunting is where it is at.

i think it is always important to separate the legit from the false; especially now in a business/medical aspect

like you said ; for the sole reason of providing the highest quality products available to everyone.

and of course nobody could say even breeding with this one off pheno will net the results you want; but shit atleast people want to know its in there right


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jan 6, 2016)

Well, I've been lurking In House's gear since they popped up on TDT. I'm definitely gonna get some packs, once I figure out what flavors I'm in the mood for this summer.

Just being honest, some of you cats are being belligerent for no reason. If, you think his crosses aren't official then save your bread. Realistically though, if you live in the Bay it ain't that hard to pump out a ton of crosses because you can definitely get an abundance of cuts and have access to far more genetics than the current In House lineup on TDT...if you have the paper to do so. Imo, In House looks very similar to what Mota and the militia do. They have their staples, but they've had a tremendous amount of strains on the market. Anyway, appreciate you @PBD420 for taking the time to swing through.

Anybody got pics?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 6, 2016)

dirtyshawa said:


> Well, I've been lurking In House's gear since they popped up on TDT. I'm definitely gonna get some packs, once I figure out what flavors I'm in the mood for this summer.
> 
> Just being honest, some of you cats are being belligerent for no reason. If, you think his crosses aren't official then save your bread. Realistically though, if you live in the Bay it ain't that hard to pump out a ton of crosses because you can definitely get an abundance of cuts and have access to far more genetics than the current In House lineup on TDT...if you have the paper to do so. Imo, In House looks very similar to what Mota and the militia do. They have their staples, but they've had a tremendous amount of strains on the market. Anyway, appreciate you @PBD420 for taking the time to swing through.
> 
> Anybody got pics?


This thread has lots of pics from in house. 

I posted some not to long ago.


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I also got some freebies I think they are purple GSC x animal cookies? it says feminized you got any info on those as well as the 00 kush breath?


The purple gsc x animal i have not ran yet myself but the purple cookies used was not velvet cookies . The 00 kush breath is OGKB x secret weapon and the trich formation as well as terp profile are off the charts


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 6, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> The purple gsc x animal i have not ran yet myself but the purple cookies used was not velvet cookies . The 00 kush breath is OGKB x secret weapon and the trich formation as well as terp profile are off the charts


Yeah I only saw a few posts on it, what is the keeper phenotypes like smell and structure wise?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 6, 2016)

trippnface said:


> "(lets be honest, these elite cuts are just cuts taken from a plant that was once a seed anyway!)"
> 
> this is true; but undermining the value of a true elite keeper pheno. ive ran clones and seeds and honestly prefer doing seeds. ive never been gifted an elite clone; and you sure as fuck are not getting them when you go to harborside. like you said ; usually getting your hands on one of these elites is a bitch. doesnt mean it is impossible or not worth it though. elite bitches reached legendary status for a reason; not every seed does; or even comes close. "hype" is definitely a stretch. if i am buying a few seed packs or whatever; you want to find the best or best few out of all the girls. the super keeper. not all will be. a super keeper reaches elite status for a reason imo. just that singularly better outrageous progeny. its the reason there are so many fake cookies around; or any other "hyped" strain. get the real thing; and it will actually blow all the other mediocre shit out of the water. elite pheno hunting is where it is at.
> 
> ...


While I agree with what you say, I still don't understand why such a high value is placed on a weed. All I hear from the other side of the world is 'my dick is this big, it is much bigger than anyone elses'. The egotistical bullshit over in the US when it comes to weed is just astonishing to me.


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> While I agree with what you say, I still don't understand why such a high value is placed on a weed. All I hear from the other side of the world is 'my dick is this big, it is much bigger than anyone elses'. The egotistical bullshit over in the US when it comes to weed is just astonishing to me.


Lmao because Americans want the best of the best..they want to possess it . own it . be in control if you will . It's crazy shyt .


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> While I agree with what you say, I still don't understand why such a high value is placed on a weed. All I hear from the other side of the world is 'my dick is this big, it is much bigger than anyone elses'. The egotistical bullshit over in the US when it comes to weed is just astonishing to me.


Well put. The egos surrounding this plant makes me smh. Lets face it, 1/2 of these "breeders" would be working the drive thru window at Burger King if they weren't playing with pollen...and yet they act like they're celebrities. 

The longer I'm at this the more it becomes apparent that the good guys like Bodhi, Sannie, Professor P, etc that are humble and have no ego are the exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2016)

@PBD420 :

A couple of weeks ago I ordered a pack of fem Purple Animal Kush from TDT. They arrived in a package that says 'regs'. Chris swears they are fem beans - that either he or you damaged some packs and had to re bag - I kid you not, that's what he said.

Also, he said that Purple Animal Kush only comes in fems - so.....how does that explain making packages that say regs? Honestly, it sounded to me like he was making it up as he went.

Would dig a straight explanation, amigo - what's the story?


----------



## trippnface (Jan 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> While I agree with what you say, I still don't understand why such a high value is placed on a weed. All I hear from the other side of the world is 'my dick is this big, it is much bigger than anyone elses'. The egotistical bullshit over in the US when it comes to weed is just astonishing to me.


i disagree again. the reality is the united states has the best cannabis game out there ; egoism aside. it is just truth. if i was not "American" i would say the same thing. it is the realistic breakdown. just like the dutch have the best E game. it is not dick sizing; it is the truth! there is a a marijuana hierarchy; and not every strain/ cut is at the top. the way things have panned out here; we have the ability to categorize and classify everything; as it should be. the future of all countries once the war on drugs ends. how is that dick sizing? some people have better shit. you never had a 1 hit wonder sack? i have . worth the search.
you can tell when someone is being egotistical . the ego is involved. facts are not egotistical.
yes though; some egotistical pricks definitely get those cuts and act like pretentious douche bags. that has nothing to do with the cut though. i guarantee those people are already pretentious douche bags


----------



## trippnface (Jan 6, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Lmao because Americans want the best of the best..they want to possess it . own it . be in control if you will . It's crazy shyt .


lol damn bro. my government does not speak for me; thanks though


----------



## althor (Jan 6, 2016)

Now it has turned into a bash Americans thread?

Arjan.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 6, 2016)

althor said:


> Now it has turned into a bash Americans thread?
> 
> Arjan.


No, not at all. I'm sure the ego's are just as high in Holland and Spain. I'm only going by what I see on here and other boards and all I see is people attacking each other over whether they have 'the' cut or not. Only my observations.


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> @PBD420 :
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I ordered a pack of fem Purple Animal Kush from TDT. They arrived in a package that says 'regs'. Chris swears they are fem beans - that either he or you damaged some packs and had to re bag - I kid you not, that's what he said.
> 
> ...


PAK is Fem only and this repackaging is all news to me. Let me do some asking around but i assure you Purple Animal Kush is fem only tho


----------



## Joedank (Jan 6, 2016)

trippnface said:


> dang i missed that. someone link me a grow running a gelato cut that is not S1 i defo havent seen it.
> 
> *even harborside tried to be sly!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/8bbIg7zOOV/


bulldog11 on thc farm is dailed into it ....


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey PBD appreciate you taking the time to step Into the thunder dome here. Handling the madness well haha

I got a question tho. I got a pack of the double rainbows. Do you know of any dope phenos to look for?


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 6, 2016)

WolfofHighSt said:


> Hey PBD appreciate you taking the time to step Into the thunder dome here. Handling the madness well haha
> 
> I got a question tho. I got a pack of the double rainbows. Do you know of any dope phenos to look for?


The duck foot leaf phenk


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 6, 2016)

I herd about that duck foot before but not sure what it looks like. I'll get to googlin


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 6, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> PAK is Fem only and this repackaging is all news to me. Let me do some asking around but i assure you Purple Animal Kush is fem only tho


Does the 00 kush breath taste like cookie dough? I heard OGKB has some of the best flavors, but it is so rare here in Colorado I never even smoked it.


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Does the 00 kush breath taste like cookie dough? I heard OGKB has some of the best flavors, but it is so rare here in Colorado I never even smoked it.


To a point yes on some phenos, like the ogkb dominate, the others seem to have the more musky kush flavor with the cookie undertone


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 6, 2016)

WolfofHighSt said:


> I herd about that duck foot before but not sure what it looks like. I'll get to googlin


Looks alot like OGKB does and vegs just as slow


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 6, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> To a point yes on some phenos, like the ogkb dominate, the others seem to have the more musky kush flavor with the cookie undertone


Will the OGKB pheno's have the leaf mutation and slower than hell veg time?


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> @PBD420 :
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I ordered a pack of fem Purple Animal Kush from TDT. They arrived in a package that says 'regs'. Chris swears they are fem beans - that either he or you damaged some packs and had to re bag - I kid you not, that's what he said.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely true, the pack labels were damaged and he had to reprint them, regs was put on by accident


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Will the OGKB pheno's have the leaf mutation and slower than hell veg time?


Yes absolutely, my keeper pheno of original rainbow cookies is the mutant duck foot pheno and is slow as hell but is top quality smoke


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 6, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Yes absolutely, my keeper pheno of original rainbow cookies is the mutant duck foot pheno and is slow as hell but is top quality smoke


Ok sweet that's what I am looking for, hope I get a good pheno!


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 6, 2016)

These wouldn't be considered duck feet are they?

Got some clones sent with some labels mixed up. Thought they might be ogkb 2.0 or Glue breath but have no idea . they could be something else all together. Waiting for flower to get a better look


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 6, 2016)

WolfofHighSt said:


> These wouldn't be considered duck feet are they?
> 
> Got some clones sent with some labels mixed up. Thought they might be ogkb 2.0 or Glue breath but have no idea . they could be something else all together. Waiting for flower to get a better look


No not what i was referring to


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 6, 2016)

Rainbow cookies mutant duck foot pheno


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 6, 2016)

Mutant rainbow cookies duck foot pheno


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 6, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Mutant rainbow cookies duck foot pheno


Appreciate you digging those up for me


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 6, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Mutant rainbow cookies duck foot pheno


Ever seen this leaf mutation? I had this plant like a year ago still trying to figure out what the hell it was. Tasted like a musky old person's home and turned totally purple.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 6, 2016)

Just started soaking 4 of the 00 kush breath, I think I got an extra seed there was 11 seeds in my package and I think it was a 10 pack regular.


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Ever seen this leaf mutation? I had this plant like a year ago still trying to figure out what the hell it was. Tasted like a musky old person's home and turned totally purple.
> View attachment 3579666


Sounds like original gdp but never seen the star in the midle like that. Neat pheno nun the less


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 6, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Sounds like original gdp but never seen the star in the midle like that. Neat pheno nun the less


It might have been, grew very small, buds were rock hard but very tiny. I have a big jar of random seeds, this was one of those random seeds.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> That is absolutely true, the pack labels were damaged and he had to reprint them, regs was put on by accident


Shadang ! [ or...shedanK] That's good news. I've got 4 one week olds. Figured I'd find out for myself in about 4 weeks - appreciate the reply.

FWIW, 2 lemon crippler freebies, and one animal pie all turned out very well. I'll be running a couple IHGs in ea grow this coming year starting w/ the 4 PAKs. 

I appreciate that you offer several fem choices - good business sense, imo.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 6, 2016)

Here is my Crystal Cookies 12 days into Flowering.

Hey PBD420, you probably missed it dealing with the trolls, but is there anything I should look out for with this Strain? Feeding etc. Anything you can tell me would be greatly appreciated. I am a DWC/Hyrdro grower.

USPS tells me I will get my other order tomorrow. 

@ Amos, glad he came here and was able to clarify that issue for you. Gives me more confidence in TDT and what he told you in your convo with him.


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Jan 6, 2016)

Y'all can thank me later for the IN-HOUSE GENETICS "Support Desk" help I got Y'all!! Lol

For Real tho, Thank You PBD420, this is what it supposed to be like, actual breeder "tech support" to help assist those running/aspiring to run IHG gear. I'm not sure if I'm gonna get to mine this year but when I do get to 'em I hope that someone will be available to give me the "jewels of wisdom" necessary to unlock the full potential. Does it like to be topped? Pinch or no Pinch? Sog, Scrog, Vert. Happier or grows best bushy/tree style? Ya know the Goods. Happy Farmin' Y'all


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 6, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here is my Crystal Cookies 12 days into Flowering.
> 
> Hey PBD420, you probably missed it dealing with the trolls, but is there anything I should look out for with this Strain? Feeding etc. Anything you can tell me would be greatly appreciated. I am a DWC/Hyrdro grower.
> 
> ...


Nice , the crystal cookies was a bit testy when it came to feeding during the first few weeks into flower, mine prefered a little exta nitro added to flower feedings than the normal


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 6, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> Y'all can thank me later for the IN-HOUSE GENETICS "Support Desk" help I got Y'all!! Lol
> 
> For Real tho, Thank You PBD420, this is what it supposed to be like, actual breeder "tech support" to help assist those running/aspiring to run IHG gear. I'm not sure if I'm gonna get to mine this year but when I do get to 'em I hope that someone will be available to give me the "jewels of wisdom" necessary to unlock the full potential. Does it like to be topped? Pinch or no Pinch? Sog, Scrog, Vert. Happier or grows best bushy/tree style? Ya know the Goods. Happy Farmin' Y'all


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 6, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Nice , the crystal cookies was a bit testy when it came to feeding during the first few weeks into flower, mine prefered a little exta nitro added to flower feedings than the normal


Thank you brother. And thanks for hanging out here a bit. That makes me much more inclined to purchase your gear.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2016)

[QUOTE="BigLittlejohn, post: 12209777, member: 440637"

I am a DWC/Hyrdro grower.

[/QUOTE]




[QUOTE="BigLittlejohn, post: 12209777, member: 440637"

@ Amos, glad he came here and was able to clarify that issue for you. Gives me more confidence in TDT and what he told you in your convo with him.

[/QUOTE]

Agreed. Gonna be awkward now if I get any males from those beans.


----------



## blackforest (Jan 6, 2016)

@PBD420 Thanks for bringing your dank to the public. Many of us appreciate your hard work, and are looking forward to growing top quality cannabis. Lots of people have been burned in the past, myself included, so there's some pain there many are trying to overcome. All your gear on ig looks fantastic, so keep up the good work. Can't wait to get some cuts from these silverbacks into my rdwc system.


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 6, 2016)

What is this crypteen? Lol can't find nothing bout it


----------



## akmatanuska (Jan 6, 2016)

Tldr all the trolling... bought 3 diff. Packs will do grow logs soon enough.


----------



## akmatanuska (Jan 6, 2016)

Also, shout out to powered by diesel for coming in here and answering so many questions and handling the trolls like a god damn adult mad respect. Excited to run your guys strains, especially this bcp bx.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 6, 2016)

I got a plethora of IHG this yr cant wait to run em..I too am really excited for the BCP BX, i grabbed two just in case lol..and the MOAC..should of grabbed two of those..will there be a restock?


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 6, 2016)

blackforest said:


> @PBD420 Thanks for bringing your dank to the public. Many of us appreciate your hard work, and are looking forward to growing top quality cannabis. Lots of people have been burned in the past, myself included, so there's some pain there many are trying to overcome. All your gear on ig looks fantastic, so keep up the good work. Can't wait to get some cuts from these silverbacks into my rdwc system.
> 
> View attachment 3579779


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 7, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I got a plethora of IHG this yr cant wait to run em..I too am really excited for the BCP BX, i grabbed two just in case lol..and the MOAC..should of grabbed two of those..will there be a restock?


Yes there will be, so keep your eyes peeled


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 7, 2016)

akmatanuska said:


> Also, shout out to powered by diesel for coming in here and answering so many questions and handling the trolls like a god damn adult mad respect. Excited to run your guys strains, especially this bcp bx.


Thank you i appreciate that


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 7, 2016)

WolfofHighSt said:


> What is this crypteen? Lol can't find nothing bout it


G13 x old school one hit wonder strain


----------



## akmatanuska (Jan 7, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> Thank you i appreciate that


Np man, love your guys feeds on IG keep up the good work. Got any pics of the Grand double purp? Got a pack of that to so stoked. Wish I could have got a pack of the double purple hulk missed it by a few hours.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 7, 2016)

PBD420 said:


>


You got any info on your WCP cross. I have searched your Instagram and have not found any pics . I popped 5 beans got four females. So far so good. Keep it dank bro.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 7, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> G13 x old school one hit wonder strain


So was listening to a podcast toady and they called psa pre soviet afghani. Is that the psa in uncirculated og x psa?


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 7, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> So was listening to a podcast toady and they called psa pre soviet afghani. Is that the psa in uncirculated og x psa?


Yes


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 7, 2016)

akmatanuska said:


> Np man, love your guys feeds on IG keep up the good work. Got any pics of the Grand double purp? Got a pack of that to so stoked. Wish I could have got a pack of the double purple hulk missed it by a few hours.


I ended up getting a pack of the purple glue which I'm very excited about, the purple hulk sounds like a good strain to double up with the glue. Velvet pie is another one I picked up too, that one looks dank as hell in the IG pics


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 7, 2016)

Got my pack of White Animal (White Lotus x Animal Cookies) today. You know I had to start one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2016)

Cute l'il 3 leaf baby PAK.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 7, 2016)

@ Madininagyal no updates my friend hope all is well.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Jan 8, 2016)

I just popped 2 Purple GSC x Animal Cookies fem


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 8, 2016)

Been soaking my 00 kush breath seeds for 2 days and only 1 popped. The seeds are white and look immature hope they all pop.....


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 8, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Been soaking my 00 kush breath seeds for 2 days and only 1 popped. The seeds are white and look immature hope they all pop.....


Same here the whole pack looks like that , only one pop for me to. Here's a top view of my sliver backs


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 8, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Same here the whole pack looks like that , only one pop for me to. Here's a top view of my sliver backs View attachment 3581010


Yeah looking at the seeds i'm not gonna be holding my breath if these don't pop, look very immature and completely white, bet if I squeezed one it would just smash....not really viable seeds....I paid money for these....


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 8, 2016)

In both of my 10 packs the seeds look totally viable with healthy striping


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 8, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah looking at the seeds i'm not gonna be holding my breath if these don't pop, look very immature and completely white, bet if I squeezed one it would just smash....not really viable seeds....I paid money for these....


Just a bad batch money wasted bro


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 8, 2016)

my double rainbows were brown with dark stripes


----------



## Beemo (Jan 8, 2016)

@PBD420 got these awhile back....

bubba kush x holy power
unciruclated og x p.s.a x ogkb

do you have names for them?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 8, 2016)

I'd probably try to obtain replacements. I wouldn't just chalk it up as a loss...


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 8, 2016)

Here they are, not the worst I have ever gotten but not popping up, I hope they viable but no dark color or striping they kinda look premie.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 8, 2016)

Btw....Your issue notwithstanding, I love the way IHG packages their beans.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 8, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Btw....Your issue notwithstanding, I love the way IHG packages their beans.


I would agree, several other breeders package the same way, off the top of my head, GGG, OG raskal.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 8, 2016)

See the GGG seeds I got were freebies not in a breeder pack. Good to know.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 8, 2016)

^ - Green Point....Johnson's....


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 8, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> View attachment 3581055
> Here they are, not the worst I have ever gotten but not popping up, I hope they viable but no dark color or striping they kinda look premie.


You should have tried to crush them, healthy seeds will not suffer from a small pinch but a premie will crush with ease. Usually my first test of viability when they have a pale color. Doesnt mean they won't come up eventually, just might be a little stubborn.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 8, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> You should have tried to crush them, healthy seeds will not suffer from a small pinch but a premie will crush with ease. Usually my first test of viability when they have a pale color. Doesnt mean they won't come up eventually, just might be a little stubborn.


Yeah I know that's just scary to do with seeds I paid money for but I might do it....I am soaking 4 of them and only 1 popped open the rest just look the same as when I put them in the water over 2 days ago ( used a paper towel in a tubberware with some r.o water [same method I have used for 5+ years]).


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 8, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah I know that's just scary to do with seeds I paid money for but I might do it....I am soaking 4 of them and only 1 popped open the rest just look the same as when I put them in the water over 2 days ago ( used a paper towel in a tubberware with some r.o water [same method I have used for 5+ years]).


Nothing to lose imo, if it crushs you didn't waste your time on an unviable seed. If it doesn't crush should be good to go.

They might have a thick shell so maybe a scuffing if they don't sprout tails soon. Never had to do it myself but have been told it will help moisture penetrate the thick shell of the seed if it is taking its time. Was told by the Joel the breeder of norstar I might have to do this with the Alcatraz og.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 8, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Nothing to lose imo, if it crushs you didn't waste your time on an unviable seed. If it doesn't crush should be good to go.
> 
> They might have a thick shell so maybe a scuffing if they don't sprout tails soon. Never had to do it myself but have been told it will help moisture penetrate the thick shell of the seed if it is taking its time. Was told by the Joel the breeder of norstar I might have to do this with the Alcatraz og.


I might gather up some courage and squeeze one. I hope @PBD420 chimes in with some wise words.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 8, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah looking at the seeds i'm not gonna be holding my breath if these don't pop, look very immature and completely white, bet if I squeezed one it would just smash....not really viable seeds....I paid money for these....


its BS when seed co's ship white non viable beans, got a pack of apothecary like that recently, obviously dud beans being very pale...essentially just empty seed husks yet they still send them, good way to slaughter their own business with all the negative feedback they get for doing dumbass things like that???...


----------



## Beemo (Jan 8, 2016)

greencropper said:


> its BS when seed co's ship white non viable beans, got a pack of apothecary like that recently, obviously dud beans being very pale...essentially just empty seed husks yet they still send them, good way to slaughter their own business with all the negative feedback they get for doing dumbass things like that???...



never heard 1 good thing about apothecary


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 8, 2016)

greencropper said:


> its BS when seed co's ship white non viable beans, got a pack of apothecary like that recently, obviously dud beans being very pale...essentially just empty seed husks yet they still send them, good way to slaughter their own business with all the negative feedback they get for doing dumbass things like that???...


I have had pale seeds in the past that all germinated. You'd be surprised..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> its BS when seed co's ship white non viable beans, got a pack of apothecary like that recently, obviously dud beans being very pale...essentially just empty seed husks yet they still send them, good way to slaughter their own business with all the negative feedback they get for doing dumbass things like that???...


I've got some apothecary and all look a little pale...haven't tried to pop them yet...but def needed another few weeks to mature


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks like I am going to have to chalk this up as a loss, 1 out of 4 seeds barely opened , then stopped, all the rest were premie's that never popped, when gently squeezed they just pop....50 bucks down the drain.


----------



## trippnface (Jan 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> its BS when seed co's ship white non viable beans, got a pack of apothecary like that recently, obviously dud beans being very pale...essentially just empty seed husks yet they still send them, good way to slaughter their own business with all the negative feedback they get for doing dumbass things like that???...


agreed. indisputable shit business practice. who cares if they crack or not? i will buy seeds from somewhere that actually took the time to make sure they looked healthy.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Looks like I am going to have to chalk this up as a loss, 1 out of 4 seeds barely opened , then stopped, all the rest were premie's that never popped, when gently squeezed they just pop....50 bucks down the drain.


My velvet pie looked real light and even had a bad bean that crumbled right out of the gate but I have have 2 out of three germ.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 9, 2016)

All my beans have looked A1 from IHG. I said it before and I will say it again OGKB does not make tons of seeds. Why do you think archive charges $ 700 a pack for their OGKB crosses. Shit tons of pollen and not many seeds.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 9, 2016)

Has anyone smoked OGKB before? I'm assuming its unreal for breeders to be messing with it knowing its difficult to breed with...?


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 9, 2016)

v.s one said:


> All my beans have looked A1 from IHG. I said it before and I will say it again OGKB does not make tons of seeds. Why do you think archive charges $ 700 a pack for their OGKB crosses. Shit tons of pollen and not many seeds.


He only did that cause he's not making em anymore so he figured fuck it lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 9, 2016)

ill have that ogkb soon. see whats good with breeding that whore!


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Looks like I am going to have to chalk this up as a loss, 1 out of 4 seeds barely opened , then stopped, all the rest were premie's that never popped, when gently squeezed they just pop....50 bucks down the drain.


The same thing happened to me. Only one pop out the whole pack. They gotta do some quality control.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 9, 2016)

WolfofHighSt said:


> He only did that cause he's not making em anymore so he figured fuck it lol


From what I got from it was he said it was good in its own right and took some work but he wasnt creaming on it because Berner says it's the best.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 9, 2016)

love when breeders show up when someone talks shit, but ignore actual custys with easy to fix problems. must be the same guy ken had reppin him!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> love when breeders show up when someone talks shit, but ignore actual custys with easy to fix problems.!


+++ rep


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 9, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> love when breeders show up when someone talks shit, but ignore actual custys with easy to fix problems. must be the same guy ken had reppin him!


I wouldn't be surprised if it was the breeders son lololol XD the trainwreck JD Shorty will always have me doubting the children lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 9, 2016)

just calling it how i see it. becoming a trend lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 9, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> love when breeders show up when someone talks shit, but ignore actual custys with easy to fix problems. must be the same guy ken had reppin him!


May be time for a re-branding.

Outhouse Genetics?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 9, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> just calling it how i see it


It's _possible _he's been busy. He makes a lot of strains, ya know......and maybe they trashed more packaging, and have been re-labeling ......or on a trip acquiring more elite cuts..........but...



greenghost420 said:


> becoming a trend lol


Yeah.....and _you _have been in all of those threads! I know this because I have been in those threads.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 9, 2016)

i guess you need to have instagram to get cust service.until it gets deleted lol its the same guys in all these seed/strain review threads , were almost a dysfunctional family.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jan 9, 2016)

has anyone here finished a grow with IHG seeds? I'm curious on quality of smoke and yield. Any smokers report?


----------



## Beemo (Jan 9, 2016)

how do you expect breeders/workers to hangout around here? you same guys keep chasing them away....
its getting ridiculous with all this bashing breeders and bean companies....
all this shit is a turnoff... same old shit.....
if you dont like their answer ignore them. stop bashing them, cuz obviously no matter what they say,,it wont change your mind.....
there are peeps here that have questions and will take it for what it is... even if it is bullshit.....

so far dvg is the only breeder i see here. but that will soon change until someone says his cuts are bs too......


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 9, 2016)

Beemo said:


> how do you expect breeders/workers to hangout around here? you same guys keep chasing them away....
> its getting ridiculous with all this bashing breeders and bean companies....
> all this shit is a turnoff... same old shit.....
> if you dont like their answer ignore them. stop bashing them, cuz obviously no matter what they say,,it wont change your mind.....
> ...


they can go to their site and spout bullshit n delete anyone that has common sense. you really want ken chilling on the forum when hes basically scamming you? not me! that goes for all breeders! once they see one breeder fucking someone over, thats a greenlight to others who are thinking bout it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 9, 2016)

Beemo said:


> how do you expect breeders/workers to hangout around here? you same guys keep chasing them away....
> its getting ridiculous with all this bashing breeders and bean companies....
> all this shit is a turnoff... same old shit.....
> if you dont like their answer ignore them. stop bashing them, cuz obviously no matter what they say,,it wont change your mind.....
> ...


Some people don't idolize these guys like you. Bodhi pops in from time to time and never catches any flack. Wonder why that is? Possibly because he's a good guy, that offers a good product at a fair price. Not much to bitch about there, eh? I bet if someone bought a pack of his beans that were immature, pale crap that didnt getminate he'd bend over backwards to make it right. Seems like a good business model to me.

If breeders have such thin skin that they can't handle some criticism, then maybe they should avoid forums all together


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 9, 2016)

karma just came on the shoreline thread, notice he wasnt shredded?


----------



## Beemo (Jan 9, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> they can go to their site and spout bullshit n delete anyone that has common sense. you really want ken chilling on the forum when hes basically scamming you? not me! that goes for all breeders! once they see one breeder fucking someone over, thats a greenlight to others who are thinking bout it.


let him.... i dont care.... shit i might even ask him some questions about his gear... he always seems to get really good breeders... 
all you heard is dvg story... have you even heard ken side of the story??? there are 2 sides to every story... the truth lies somewhere in between the middle....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 9, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Some people don't idolize these guys like you. Bodhi pops in from time to time and never catches any flack. Wonder why that is? Possibly because he's a good guy, that offers a good product at a fair price. Not much to bitch about there, eh? I bet if someone bought a pack of his beans that were immature, pale crap that didnt getminate he'd bend over backwards to make it right. Seems like a good business model to me.
> 
> If breeders have such thin skin that they can't handle some criticism, then maybe they should avoid forums all together


if theyre gonna lie, they should def avoid the forums


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 9, 2016)

Beemo said:


> let him.... i dont care.... shit i might even ask him some questions about his gear... he always seems to get really good breeders...
> all you heard is dvg story... have you even heard ken side of the story??? there are 2 sides to every story... the truth lies somewhere in between the middle....


just an example. i dont give a fuck about the story, its about ken selling bunk gear and not caring vs dvg willing to replace shit and remain helpful on the forums. ken and ngr will be good buddys im thinking lol


----------



## Beemo (Jan 9, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> if theyre gonna lie, they should def avoid the forums





greenghost420 said:


> just an example. i dont give a fuck about the story, its about ken selling bunk gear and not caring vs dvg willing to replace shit and remain helpful on the forums. ken and ngr will be good buddys im thinking lol


thats the whole point.. ignore them.... no matter what they say.... your mind is already set.....
how do you know ken is selling bunk gear? dvg told you? 
like i said before... he has a eye for really good breeders... he did pick dvg....

you need to let it gooo....
who cares....


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> has anyone here finished a grow with IHG seeds? I'm curious on quality of smoke and yield. Any smokers report?


I've finished 3 - 2 lemon cripplers, both very good potency. One large, with a lemon taste I don't care much for; the smaller has basically no taste and smell, and it's my preference of the 2. A good friend was 'fried' by the lemon pheno.

Popped 2 animal pie, and one just didn't care about life much at all from birth, so I granted it's death wish. The survivor was large and bushy, and produced a good yield of very tasty and potent nugs. One of my favorite smokes at the moment. I have 4 purple animal kush '_mislabeled' _ regfems a couple weeks from birth.

For all the hiccups, so far so good as far as quality results, imo.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 9, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Some people don't idolize these guys like you. Bodhi pops in from time to time and never catches any flack. Wonder why that is? Possibly because he's a good guy, that offers a good product at a fair price. Not much to bitch about there, eh? I bet if someone bought a pack of his beans that were immature, pale crap that didnt getminate he'd bend over backwards to make it right. Seems like a good business model to me.
> 
> If breeders have such thin skin that they can't handle some criticism, then maybe they should avoid forums all together


and you wonder why its the same people here everyday??
do you pay the forum bills???
you know this forum would like to grow....
good thing you dont run a business... cuz you'll be bankrupt by now....
i mean you played professional and still couldnt save enough to NOT drive a minivan... then come on 2 days later saying you traded it in... LOL

i remember the last person that talked shit about bodhi..... this forum let'em have it.... thats why no one talks shit about bodhi here.....
it was your buddy notso... said this blood orange is nothing like orange... remember that?????


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I've finished 3 - 2 lemon cripplers, both very good potency. One large, with a lemo taste I don't care much for; the smaller has basically no taste and smell, and it's my preference. A good friend was 'fried' by the lemon pheno.
> 
> Popped 2 animal pie, and one just didn't care about life much at all from birth, so I granted it's death wish. The survivor was large and bushy, and produced a good yield of very tasty buds. One of my favorite smokes at the moment. I have 4 purple animal kush '_mislabeled' _ regfems a couple weeks from birth.
> 
> For all the hiccups, so far so good as far as quality results, imo.


I might try the purple animal kush if I get a chance after I run some seeds I already got. I seen / heard good things about those.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2016)

Does your animal pie have any cherry pie type tastes?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Does your animal pie have any cherry pie type tastes?


Yes......kind of like cherry cola.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 9, 2016)

Beemo said:


> thats the whole point.. ignore them.... no matter what they say.... your mind is already set.....
> how do you know ken is selling bunk gear? dvg told you?
> like i said before... he has a eye for really good breeders... he did pick dvg....
> 
> ...


if my mind was set, i wouldve never told ken to come on here and tell us the truth. my mind was not made up. now i know both are shady. lol ....


----------



## Beemo (Jan 9, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> if my mind was set, i wouldve never told ken to come on here and tell us the truth. my mind was not made up. now i know both are shady. lol ....


just have an open mind


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2016)

^ I'm hoping for a return of Krycek in the upcoming X-files, which was always some of the best weedtertainment.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i remember the last person that talked shit about bodhi..... this forum let'em have it.... thats why no one talks shit about bodhi here.....
> it was your buddy notso... said this blood orange is nothing like orange... remember that?????


I do....whether or not I'm 'notso bud' or not. 

I ran 3 fems and dang, it's like you're quoting me - they 'is nothing like orange' - so I gave the rest of the 11 pack to a cat, and I hear way too often that he got a killer*orange *pheno. Wouldn't you know !


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jan 9, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I've finished 3 - 2 lemon cripplers, both very good potency. One large, with a lemon taste I don't care much for; the smaller has basically no taste and smell, and it's my preference of the 2. A good friend was 'fried' by the lemon pheno.
> 
> Popped 2 animal pie, and one just didn't care about life much at all from birth, so I granted it's death wish. The survivor was large and bushy, and produced a good yield of very tasty and potent nugs. One of my favorite smokes at the moment. I have 4 purple animal kush '_mislabeled' _ regfems a couple weeks from birth.
> 
> For all the hiccups, so far so good as far as quality results, imo.


Thanks for feedback, that sounds promising. I have a Crippler flowering now and it is the large, fast growing version. Also have a Royal Scout flowering that is looking nice but is still early.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 9, 2016)

I drive a dodge stratus.


----------



## sunni (Jan 9, 2016)

There is 0 reason to argue back in forth with name calling
Use the ignore feature


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 10, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I have had pale seeds in the past that all germinated. You'd be surprised..


Most pale seeds that pass the finger press test are very viable - no difference from darker striped ones - actually I've had some very overripe seeds that did not want to germinate at all I suspect because the husk got super thick. Just my experience.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 10, 2016)

Here is Crystal Cookies 14 days into 12/12. Starting to take off.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 10, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here is Crystal Cookies 14 days into 12/12. Starting to take off.
> 
> View attachment 3582531


Do you grow out your plants or do you top? Nice plant


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 10, 2016)

It depends really. If it is my first time with a strain and there isn't much info out there, I will generally grow it out with minimal training just to see what it does. In this case, I popped 2 seeds of Crystal cookies, the one flowering has not been topped at all. Just pinched the main stem at some point in veg was all I did to it. The other one still in veg has been topped to 8 mains and I will give it one more week to recover from my last cuts before I flower it.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 10, 2016)

sunni said:


> There is 0 reason to argue back in forth with name calling
> Use the ignore feature[/ is there a tread or can they make a section where you can go and just argue and call names,sling shit. Where no one gets banned or the tread don't get locked.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 10, 2016)

Anybody getting a black liqourish smell on their lemon cripplers.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2016)

this thread is about to go 38%...


----------



## v.s one (Jan 10, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> this thread is about to go 38%...


Show us some holy power before it does.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 10, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Show us some holy power before it does.


holy power x animal cookies will be done in about 15 days. I'll take photos.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 12, 2016)

Velvet Pie is starting to look yummy.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 12, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 3584713 View attachment 3584712 Velvet Pie is starting to look yummy.


is this Velvet cookies x blackcherry pie?


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 12, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> is this Velvet cookies x blackcherry pie?


You are absolutely correct my friend.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 12, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> You are absolutely correct my friend.


The Bcp Male seems to add color to any of the crosses. It not hard to find a pheno that has color.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 12, 2016)

In house is also inexpensive like Bodhi.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd like to find a good stud in the velvet pie seeds that I have left.


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2016)

Any (og ghost pie x animal cookie) pics?


----------



## v.s one (Jan 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> Any (og ghost pie x animal cookie) pics?


Amos Otis posted some nice finished ones awhile back on here. I got two, a couple weeks in flower, if you want me to take a couple picks , I will.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2016)

genuity said:


> Any (og ghost pie x animal cookie) pics?




There's more a few pages back.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 12, 2016)

Here are my sliverbacks and some kushies


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 13, 2016)

Black cherry pie Bx


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 13, 2016)

Mother of a cherries pheno 1


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 13, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I'd like to find a good stud in the velvet pie seeds that I have left.


what would you cross the male to?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 13, 2016)

BCPBX


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 13, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> what would you cross the male to?


I've got a few things on the way as we speak. Cherry Wine(cherry mountain x Durban cookies)


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 13, 2016)

This company sold me bunk seeds and I am pissed, I tried everything to make their immature seeds pop(I even scarified them), 2 out of 10 popped, then died shortly after, complete runts/ immature.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 13, 2016)

you think they did that for a reason ?? luck of the draw buddy ...


Yodaweed said:


> This company sold me bunk seeds and I am pissed, I tried everything to make their immature seeds pop(I even scarified them), 2 out of 10 popped, then died shortly after, complete runts/ immature.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 13, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> This company sold me bunk seeds and I am pissed, I tried everything to make their immature seeds pop(I even scarified them), 2 out of 10 popped, then died shortly after, complete runts/ immature.


It's funny that none of your seeds popped and all of mine popped. I grew from seed and the proofs in the pictures. 

On my Instagram page you can see the rainbow cookies as seedlings days coming up..

https://www.instagram.com/p/5xhfpumJ4ZPvwXK7GP9UNWE2Uu6Wo-woulIPM0/

I haven't heard any negative reports on his seeds and if you hashtag #Inhousegenetics on IG you will find many grows from seed germination..

but a picture is worth a 1000 words soooo


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 13, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> This company sold me bunk seeds and I am pissed, I tried everything to make their immature seeds pop(I even scarified them), 2 out of 10 popped, then died shortly after, complete runts/ immature.


I don't know maybe "we had the luck of the draw" or MAYBE grower error. 

sigh who knows strange things happen in life. Which strain or strains where these?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 13, 2016)

Pale immature seeds, I have grown for many many years, never have germ problems due to my error, I germ plants MUCH MUCH harder to germ than weed, this was 00 kush breath, seeds are immature.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 13, 2016)

7/8 on the bubba tangs, transplanting them into 2 gal containers then the fun begins


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 13, 2016)

Joedank said:


> you think they did that for a reason ?? luck of the draw buddy ...


You would think they would offer a replacement as I have contacted them directly thru IG...


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 13, 2016)

The freebie seeds I got look fine tho, but I don't really want to grow purple gsc x animal cookies, was really trying hard to get an OGKB pheno.....such bs...


----------



## mandy1 (Jan 13, 2016)

damn- how did i miss out on this breeder. some of those strains look amazing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I don't know maybe "we had the luck of the draw" or MAYBE grower error.


Why can't it be what the poster says it is? I've had nothing but good looking seeds and 6 0f 7 strong plants from IHG, but those beans look immature to me. I'd think most anyone with a couple years experience successfully popping beans could spot a problem.

And seriously - popping beans just isn't that hard. If it were my company, I'd replace the pack, send a free pack along w/ an apology.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 13, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Why can't it be what the poster says it is? I've had nothing but good looking seeds and 6 0f 7 strong plants from IHG, but those beans look immature to me. I'd think most anyone with a couple years experience successfully popping beans could spot a problem.
> 
> And seriously - popping beans just isn't that hard. If it were my company, I'd replace the pack, send a free pack along w/ an apology.


Thanks for your sentiment, I hate feeling like I did something wrong when I know I did not, I doubt I will get a reply from them.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 13, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Why can't it be what the poster says it is? I've had nothing but good looking seeds and 6 0f 7 strong plants from IHG, but those beans look immature to me. I'd think most anyone with a couple years experience successfully popping beans could spot a problem.
> 
> And seriously - popping beans just isn't that hard. If it were my company, I'd replace the pack, send a free pack along w/ an apology.


because My beans looked like that. end game


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 13, 2016)

maybe that was harsh and yeah in the past I had seeds like those from Bodhi and exotic some without the "tiger striping " 

@Amos Otis 
"Let me ask you this " are beans without tiger stripes all immature seeds, whether it be cannabis; orange, pears, cucumber? are those "immature seeds"? 

Is there a rule on seeds that says pale seeds are not viable. It seems as if you are a botanist? please do educate.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 13, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Thanks for your sentiment, I hate feeling like I did something wrong when I know I did not, I doubt I will get a reply from them.


Message at powerd by diesel... 
You should get another pack....


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2016)

^ I like my IHG experience so far, but they must have sent you some promotional condoms and meth .....as much frenetic waving as you're doing. 

Keep your botany debate - not interested.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 13, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ I like my IHG experience so far, but they must have sent you some promotional condoms and meth .....as much frenetic waving as you're doing.
> 
> Keep your botany debate - not interested.


Just like I thought. If you're going to talk about seeds being immature and state something for the world to see, come with 100% fact, not what comes from the top of your head. 

you have no scientifical argument to prove pale beans are immature, but to each there own I suppose.

I just said I've had other beans from different breeders that looked like that and sprouted.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 13, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> maybe that was harsh and yeah in the past I had seeds like those from Bodhi and exotic some without the "tiger striping "
> 
> @Amos Otis
> "Let me ask you this " are beans without tiger stripes all immature seeds, whether it be cannabis; orange, pears, cucumber? are those "immature seeds"?
> ...


you must be in houses lawyer , argueing semantics n such. this is easy to fix yet you take the growers error excuse. hed likely buy more if this was fixed, even if he finds shit in the beans.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 13, 2016)

I had same problem with oo kush breath. Silverbacks and kushies pop with no problem. Just a bad pack


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 13, 2016)

Any pics of the sherbet remix? 
Been thinking bout that as the next buy


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 13, 2016)

Isn't direct observation the first step in the scientific method? So far my experiences with IH have been great but I won't just automatically assume a grower error on seeds that did not pop.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 13, 2016)

Is a tiger without stripes immature?


----------



## Joedank (Jan 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Is a tiger without stripes immature?


not always . i have many (4 ) haze crosses that have no stripes they just turn grey ... 
i am beliving more and more that the MALE contributes to the color and cast of the seed and the ripening time ALOT...


----------



## PBD420 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> This company sold me bunk seeds and I am pissed, I tried everything to make their immature seeds pop(I even scarified them), 2 out of 10 popped, then died shortly after, complete runts/ immature.


First of all we do not sell or ship seeds so us as a company doing this to you personally you can stop saying that immediately. We Also make our gear available for souvenir purposes so we can not be held accountable for persons inability and or ability to germinate said souvenirs.
Second i went through previous posts and i assume you are still spouting off about your inability to sprout 00 kush breath ? When iy comes to OGKB beans and crosses, the "beginner" papertowel method and just "soaking" beans in cups of water first then putting in dirt JUST DONT WORK WELL for these crosses, the shells can be super thick and almost impossible to split. Many have found ease in doing so by simply cutting a tiny clipping off an end of the bean with a sharp sterile razor this will help with cracking through the shells, also it is best to pop OGKB crosses inside a dome with a seedling heat mat underneath and the beans in root cubes. 
Third if the said beans were bunk then how did 2 you say pop but then just die after, obviously they were viable and there is another problem with your setup or just your process of doing things that could be to answer. 
Wich bank did you get these from and have you asked them to replace this situation for you before you just started in on our company....again...


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 13, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> First of all we do not sell or ship seeds so us as a company doing this to you personally you can stop saying that immediately. We Also make our gear available for souvenir purposes so we can not be held accountable for persons inability and or ability to germinate said souvenirs.
> Second i went through previous posts and i assume you are still spouting off about your inability to sprout 00 kush breath ? When iy comes to OGKB beans and crosses, the "beginner" papertowel method and just "soaking" beans in cups of water first then putting in dirt JUST DONT WORK WELL for these crosses, the shells can be super thick and almost impossible to split. Many have found ease in doing so by simply cutting a tiny clipping off an end of the bean with a sharp sterile razor this will help with cracking through the shells, also it is best to pop OGKB crosses inside a dome with a seedling heat mat underneath and the beans in root cubes.
> Third if the said beans were bunk then how did 2 you say pop but then just die after, obviously they were viable and there is another problem with your setup or just your process of doing things that could be to answer.
> Wich bank did you get these from and have you asked them to replace this situation for you before you just started in on our company....again...


I have grown weed for over 5 years please don't insult my germination process I have popped thousands of seeds. I scarified the seeds properly, you don't cut them with scissors that is really novice, the technique is called scarifying and I tried it on your white immature beans with little success please don't put this on me I have a horde of seeds and these are the only ones that are white and immature. I have all the equipment needed and my grow setup more than adequite. I have a humidity dome, a seed heating pad, rapid rooters, and have done the same techniques on thousands of seeds, starting them by soaking in wet paper towel until they open then right into the rapid rooter with the dome + heating pad. When they didn't pop open from soaking I scarified them, only 2 out of 10 opened after soaking 4 days after scarifying. I know what immature seeds look like this is it, white , pale, won't pop, when you squeeze they just smash, just like these do.

Sad part is I am not the only person complaining about 00 kush breath seeds, it seems you made a bad batch of seeds then sold them. Hopefully you didn't know they were bad but I am pretty sure everyone that bought these seeds are going to have horrible germ rates because they were not properly made. They look like they need 2-3 more weeks to mature, I have personally made seeds before and this is how they look when they almost ready, like 2 more weeks more and it should have been good, or maybe you pollenated late. I got them from the dank team around Christmas .

I mean honestly I am growing plants a million times harder to grow than weed right now, in 3-4 days I am harvesting my organic oyster mushrooms. I find it insulting and very disappointing you guys would lash out at a customer like this, shows a lot of unprofessionalism.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 14, 2016)

A couple lemon cripplers beastin 20 days in flower. Getting a black liqourish smell ew.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I have grown weed for over 5 years please don't insult my germination process I have popped thousands of seeds. I scarified the seeds properly, you don't cut them with scissors that is really novice, the technique is called scarifying and I tried it on your white immature beans with little success please don't put this on me I have a horde of seeds and these are the only ones that are white and immature. I have all the equipment needed and my grow setup more than adequite. I have a humidity dome, a seed heating pad, rapid rooters, and have done the same techniques on thousands of seeds, starting them by soaking in wet paper towel until they open then right into the rapid rooter with the dome + heating pad. When they didn't pop open from soaking I scarified them, only 2 out of 10 opened after soaking 4 days after scarifying. I know what immature seeds look like this is it, white , pale, won't pop, when you squeeze they just smash, just like these do.
> 
> Sad part is I am not the only person complaining about 00 kush breath seeds, it seems you made a bad batch of seeds then sold them. Hopefully you didn't know they were bad but I am pretty sure everyone that bought these seeds are going to have horrible germ rates because they were not properly made. They look like they need 2-3 more weeks to mature, I have personally made seeds before and this is how they look when they almost ready, like 2 more weeks more and it should have been good, or maybe you pollenated late. I got them from the dank team around Christmas .
> 
> I mean honestly I am growing plants a million times harder to grow than weed right now, in 3-4 days I am harvesting my organic oyster mushrooms. I find it insulting and very disappointing you guys would lash out at a customer like this, shows a lot of unprofessionalism.


 You not the only one bro just sad, we buy the souvenirs we don't packaged them.


----------



## trippnface (Jan 14, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> First of all we do not sell or ship seeds so us as a company doing this to you personally you can stop saying that immediately. We Also make our gear available for souvenir purposes so we can not be held accountable for persons inability and or ability to germinate said souvenirs.
> Second i went through previous posts and i assume you are still spouting off about your inability to sprout 00 kush breath ? When iy comes to OGKB beans and crosses, the "beginner" papertowel method and just "soaking" beans in cups of water first then putting in dirt JUST DONT WORK WELL for these crosses, the shells can be super thick and almost impossible to split. Many have found ease in doing so by simply cutting a tiny clipping off an end of the bean with a sharp sterile razor this will help with cracking through the shells, also it is best to pop OGKB crosses inside a dome with a seedling heat mat underneath and the beans in root cubes.
> Third if the said beans were bunk then how did 2 you say pop but then just die after, obviously they were viable and there is another problem with your setup or just your process of doing things that could be to answer.
> Wich bank did you get these from and have you asked them to replace this situation for you before you just started in on our company....again...


the "beginner" papertowel method and just "soaking" beans in cups of water first then putting in dirt JUST DONT WORK WELL " 

putting seeds in soil to pop is a beginner method? wow. 

"also it is best to pop OGKB crosses inside a dome with a seedling heat mat underneath and the beans in root cubes. " 

will be poppin some OGKB crosses into straight dirt going outdoor and expecting no issue; guess we will see though  

"or these crosses, the shells can be super thick and almost impossible to split."

wait; his pale & immature beans had shells like a solid healthy seed?


----------



## trippnface (Jan 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3585701 A couple lemon cripplers beastin 20 days in flower. Getting a black liqourish smell ew.



for what it's worth the crippler seeds i had looked pretty weak but of the ones i sprouted there was no issue. but they were freebies. if not; i would expect seeds that dont look like that. 

example : you want a pork sandwich. are you going to the place that under cooks your pork; or the place that properly cooks their pork? sure; you might not have a problem at the under cooked place; but why not just go to the place that always does it right? 

that same model is how some businesses succeed and some don't..


----------



## v.s one (Jan 14, 2016)

I did a pollen chuck awhile back, and I had 20 pale looking immature seeds. I said fuck it lets see if any germ. Two days later they all had tails. I was all sad thought only two would pop. 


trippnface said:


> for what it's worth the crippler seeds i had looked pretty weak but of the ones i sprouted there was no issue. but they were freebies. if not; i would expect seeds that dont look like that.
> 
> example : you want a pork sandwich. are you going to the place that under cooks your pork; or the place that properly cooks their pork? sure; you might not have a problem at the under cooked place; but why not just go to the place that always does it right?
> 
> that same model is how some businesses succeed and some don't..


Yeah mine were small and my purple animal kush beans were smaller, but all are doing good.


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> First of all we do not sell or ship seeds so us as a company doing this to you personally you can stop saying that immediately. We Also make our gear available for souvenir purposes so we can not be held accountable for persons inability and or ability to germinate said souvenirs.
> Second i went through previous posts and i assume you are still spouting off about your inability to sprout 00 kush breath ? When iy comes to OGKB beans and crosses, the "beginner" papertowel method and just "soaking" beans in cups of water first then putting in dirt JUST DONT WORK WELL for these crosses, the shells can be super thick and almost impossible to split. Many have found ease in doing so by simply cutting a tiny clipping off an end of the bean with a sharp sterile razor this will help with cracking through the shells, also it is best to pop OGKB crosses inside a dome with a seedling heat mat underneath and the beans in root cubes.
> Third if the said beans were bunk then how did 2 you say pop but then just die after, obviously they were viable and there is another problem with your setup or just your process of doing things that could be to answer.
> Wich bank did you get these from and have you asked them to replace this situation for you before you just started in on our company....again...


Welcome to RIU. ..


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2016)

Well I guess I won't be getting any more "souvenirs" from in house.... I hate when breeders use that legalese cop out when seeds don't germ. 
This could have been handled quickly by coming off a pack of seeds when the germ issues were brought up, like most breeders would. But you chose to instead insult the grower.....


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> First of all we do not sell or ship seeds so us as a company doing this to you personally you can stop saying that immediately. We Also make our gear available for souvenir purposes so we can not be held accountable for persons inability and or ability to germinate said souvenirs.


Baloney. Who packaged the pale beans? I'm guessing......In House Genetics. Nice job if you're only looking for a quick cash score, but as a long term business, you seriously suck. Fighting online with a customer who has a legitimate beef - what a tool.

The rest of your 'points' are as lame as the first, as others have noted.



trippnface said:


> wait; his pale & immature beans had shells like a solid healthy seed?


Ha ha ha aha etc ! 




dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> You not the only one bro just sad, we buy the souvenirs we don't packaged them.


Tearing up packages, printing 'wrong' labels, and shoving pale beans into packages for sale - how professional. Or........_not. _
These 'Purple Animal Kush' regs, that are really fems, best be fems. Ya know? Stay tuned.
_
_


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Well I guess I won't be getting any more "souvenirs" from in house.... I hate when breeders use that legalese cop out when seeds don't germ.
> This could have been handled quickly by coming off a pack of seeds when the germ issues were brought up, like most breeders would. But you chose to instead insult the grower.....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


>


Pure gold lol


----------



## trippnface (Jan 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Pure gold lol


i really don't like popcorn.. but godamn; that gif always makes it look so tasty


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 14, 2016)

PBD420 said:


> i assume you are still spouting off about your inability to sprout 00 kush breath ? When iy comes to OGKB beans and crosses, the "beginner" papertowel method and just "soaking" beans in cups of water first then putting in dirt JUST DONT WORK WELL for these crosses, the shells can be super thick and almost impossible to split. Many have found ease in doing so by simply cutting a tiny clipping off an end of the bean with a sharp sterile razor this will help with cracking through the shells, also it is best to pop OGKB crosses inside a dome with a seedling heat mat underneath and the beans in root cubes.


This seems like a lot of work just to pop some seeds.. You guys should throw an extra 5 seeds in these packs if you actually expect to sell them and not have people get mad about them not germinating. That or have all your distributors put up an advisory saying that the seeds may be immature...but if you did that, nobody would buy them..seems like a catch 22...

You should just stop working with with the ogkb cut and problem solved... Probably why barely any breeders use it in their crosses..Look at Archive seeds, he did a couple releases of dosido and realized that he wouldn't be able to produce the seeds he was set out to do, so instead of selling this cross to the masses he cut it from his breeding program

Same with Dr. Greenthumb up in Canada.. He released s1's of his Girl Scout cookies and instead of charging 100$ for a 5 pack he charged 100$ for a 10 pack because he knew they wouldn't be all that stable... I actually got 12 which was nice


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


>


careful theres a hole in the bottom....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> This seems like a lot of work just to pop some seeds.. You guys should throw an extra 5 seeds in these packs if you actually expect to sell them and not have people get mad about them not germinating. That or have all your distributors put up an advisory saying that the seeds may be immature...but if you did that, nobody would buy them..seems like a catch 22...
> 
> You should just stop working with with the ogkb cut and problem solved... Probably why barely any breeders use it in their crosses..Look at Archive seeds, he did a couple releases of dosido and realized that he wouldn't be able to produce the seeds he was set out to do, so instead of selling this cross to the masses he cut it from his breeding program
> 
> Same with Dr. Greenthumb up in Canada.. He released s1's of his Girl Scout cookies and instead of charging 100$ for a 5 pack he charged 100$ for a 10 pack because he knew they wouldn't be all that stable... I actually got 12 which was nice


but theyre souveniers. how can a customer get mad, right? lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 14, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> but theyre souveniers. how can a customer get mad, right? lol


Since you said I'm his Lawyer I Guess don't purchase the seeds... Simple!!!


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 14, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Since you said I'm his Lawyer I Guess don't purchase the seeds... Simple!!!


I'm sure if he knew they would be immature he wouldn't have bought them. This is cut and dry, the distributor is to blame but so is the breeder as this isn't a one way street. The breeder made the seeds, they're ultimately at fault as they originally sold the tainted seeds to the distributor in the first place.. An honest grown up would come to fault for this and replace the seeds being such a small ordeal. Little boys have to hold up their pride I guess..


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2016)

I would not trust a thing Yodaweed says....let alone give him another pack..

But I'll say,all the OGKB crosses I have popped, have been easy to pop,full of stripes. ..

Next time choose wisely. ...


----------



## Beemo (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> I would not trust a thing Yodaweed says....let alone give him another pack..
> 
> But I'll say,all the OGKB crosses I have popped, have been easy to pop,full of stripes. ..
> 
> Next time choose wisely. ...


i bet he's asking og raskal for a refund too, for the white fire...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> Next time choose wisely. ...


Yeah, there are surer bets, established reputations for beans and customer service and such, but....



trippnface said:


> example : you want a pork sandwich. are you going to the place that under cooks your pork; or the place that properly cooks their pork? sure; you might not have a problem at the under cooked place; but why not just go to the place that always does it right?


Right, but if you're just pulling off the interstate and know nothing about the joint in the boonies, you have to have faith in the person's ability to cook your meal, That is, after all, his/her business. And if they mess up your meal, they _should _apologize and re-prepare. But there's always the chance they'll be douches, and blame you for not being cultured enough to appreciate the delicious raw pork sandwich. And you never even mentioned that your Pepsi was flat, and how odd it is that a joint called Saul's Place would even offer a pork sandwich. 

You could have chosen wisely, of course, and insist all food stops be made at exits with McDonalds. You always know what you're gonna get when you order the McRib. 

ETA - just thought I'd add that this 2 week old animal pie joint is hitting it out of the park in every smoking category....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> I would not trust a thing Yodaweed says....let alone give him another pack..
> 
> But I'll say,all the OGKB crosses I have popped, have been easy to pop,full of stripes. ..
> 
> Next time choose wisely. ...


there was a 2nd guy with the same issue, yodas gonna catch shit from you how he tore ggg a new one.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> I would not trust a thing Yodaweed says....let alone give him another pack..
> 
> But I'll say,all the OGKB crosses I have popped, have been easy to pop,full of stripes. ..
> 
> Next time choose wisely. ...


Why is is that when someone has an issue with GGG or now IN House you seem to be the first to discredit other posters. I have seen quite a selection come from Yoda as well as yourself but seriously dude you are a grade A troll


----------



## v.s one (Jan 14, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i bet he's asking og raskal for a refund too, for the white fire...


He said OG rascal sold me old seeds. Wifi has been sold out forever. Didn't make sense to me.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2016)

I know of at least 2 others as well through IG that had the same problem. Breeder sold immature seeds, cut and dry then threw a temper tantrum when several people had problems with germ.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Good thing you kept it pg13 hes about to start coming through and deleting shit, only a fuckin clownboi would support a company sending out premies. Even the gsc freebie I got from one of the worst companies lol (BCBD) was a straight tigerstripe.
> 
> In house is garbage


I was just trying to let people know and maybe get some kind of replacement, didn't realize I would be personally attacked like this...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> In house is garbage


A lot of things to gripe about, but so far in 3 plants, quality of smoke is not one of them.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> A lot of things to gripe about, but so far in 3 plants, quality of smoke is not one of them.


Did you get premies though? If not, please understand that I have seen plenty of beautiful pictures from in house but if you can't get past the popping phase than it makes it mighty hard to get to the quality of smoke phase.

The owner or whoever keeps posting here is a turdbucket to everyone he has spoken to on these forums and so that gets another notch down my list. 

If he had some kind of decency and didn't have genuity defending him I probably wouldn't even be here.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Since you said I'm his Lawyer I Guess don't purchase the seeds... Simple!!!


i def loved the porn you threw up! but when youre defending the breeder like youre on retainer....lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i bet he's asking og raskal for a refund too, for the white fire...


if you got bunk raskal seeds, jay from alpha kronik was replacing em with his gear. dont think hes still doing it. but that gained him what i refer to as lifers! brilliant!


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 14, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i def loved the porn you threw up! but when youre defending the breeder like youre on retainer....lol


You know what would be even more funny my brotha GG420? Is if we find out that the breeders closet is a 3x3.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2016)

I think I will manage tho 
The handful of seeds is a cross I did. It's a razzleberry kush back cross


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Why is is that when someone has an issue with GGG or now IN House you seem to be the first to discredit other posters. I have seen quite a selection come from Yoda as well as yourself but seriously dude you are a grade A troll


i told myself i wouldnt troll him anymore, but damn when he does this shit, makes me regress bigtime....


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 14, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i told myself i wouldnt troll him anymore, but damn when he does this shit, makes me regress bigtime....


What can I say, I am nothing but honest. King Arthur is a knight of the light, if you scurry in the dark get ready to get lit up.


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2016)

Don't get mad at MY OPINION. ...lol

I would not trust any of you 3......real talk


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> Don't get mad at MY OPINION. ...lol
> 
> I would not trust any of you 3......real talk


I don't trust you, you let your fandom blind you. Everything on these forums should be taken with a grain of salt, that said I did not make up this story and I had pictures to back up my claims.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I think I will manage tho
> The handful of seeds is a cross I did. It's a razzleberry kush back cross


can i get those daybreakers!!!


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> Don't get mad at MY OPINION. ...lol
> 
> I would not trust any of you 3......real talk


Since when have I been dishonest? Other than being a dick to you I think I have been nothing but forthright even with the companies I worked for and anyone I affiliated with. I called everyone out on their dirty shit time and time again and it isn't my fault that people do dirty shit I just make sure that the people working hard for their money don't spend it on assholes who might screw them over with shit like white beans and asshole responses when someone has a problem.

Pardon me for trying to keep the folks who want to buy from a decent human being from purchasing from a piece of shit. (not directed at anyone in particular)

Just my opinion though, it sucks that I come off so hard on these people because most of them never return but at the same time do you really want a pile of shit on the floor or do you want to be entertained by an honest man.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Did you get premies though? If not, please understand that I have seen plenty of beautiful pictures from in house but if you can't get past the popping phase than it makes it mighty hard to get to the quality of smoke phase.
> 
> The owner or whoever keeps posting here is a turdbucket to everyone he has spoken to on these forums and so that gets another notch down my list.
> 
> If he had some kind of decency and didn't have genuity defending him I probably wouldn't even be here.


All of my IHG beans have looked just fine, and all tried have popped. All smoked have been - and is - very good. After this issue came up, i opened a recently received pack of sherbet/AC, and they all look fine.

I don't disagree at all w/ your description of the IHG cat's approach and method of customer relations. or the condom paid attorney's.


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Did you get premies though? If not, please understand that I have seen plenty of beautiful pictures from in house but if you can't get past the popping phase than it makes it mighty hard to get to the quality of smoke phase.
> 
> The owner or whoever keeps posting here is a turdbucket to everyone he has spoken to on these forums and so that gets another notch down my list.
> 
> If he had some kind of decency and didn't have genuity defending him I probably wouldn't even be here.


You get that tent fixed....?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> All of my IHG beans have looked just fine, and all tried have popped. All smoked have been - and is - very good. After this issue came up, i opened a recently received pack of sherbet/AC, and they all look fine.
> 
> I don't disagree at all w/ your description of the IHG cat's approach and method of customer relations. or the condom paid attorney's.


I really hope you the best , I really just wanted some good weed. I heard a lot of good about the rainbow cookies maybe I just picked the wrong strain.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> Don't get mad at MY OPINION. ...lol
> 
> I would not trust any of you 3......real talk


LOL i swear i saw in another thread, you were doubting inhouse. make ur mind up...


----------



## Beemo (Jan 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I was just trying to let people know and maybe get some kind of replacement, didn't realize I would be personally attacked like this...


quit trying to act innocent.... you were apart of the ihg bashing... 
it doesnt feel good to get bashed.... huh?


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> You get that tent fixed....?


You can't really fix it, I tossed that thing in the trash and pulled back out the trusty 4x6 tray. Using the ceiling studs to hold all the lights up now. Never trust a tent again I tell you that. 

That was some pretty honest shit, one of the worst days of my life.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I think I will manage tho
> The handful of seeds is a cross I did. It's a razzleberry kush back cross


You _are _going to discard those white beans.......right??


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> You _are _going to discard those white beans.......right??


I wouldn't try to germinate them, I have about 1,000 seeds of this cross, give or take a couple hundred


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2016)

What is it,with all this....customer satisfaction service. ...

Who cares how nice a person is,be a grown man/women, and stop looking for "breeders love" 
They are just normal people who make seeds.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Did we get a picture of these albinos? That would at least sour the conversation a little more with evidence.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/in-house-genetics-thread.883346/page-54#post-12232041


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> You _are _going to discard those white beans.......right??


they should be smashed on site, not sold...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I really hope you the best , I really just wanted some good weed. I heard a lot of good about the rainbow cookies maybe I just picked the wrong strain.


It's only one plant run, but @ 2+ weeks from chop, this animal pie is great weed, imo.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> It's only one plant run, but @ 2+ weeks from chop, this animal pie is great weed, imo.


I am 2 weeks from chop of some critical sensi star and strawberry blue. Both were freebies seem pretty good, the critical is really nice got a great structure and smells like a grapefruit.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 14, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> LOL i swear i saw in another thread, you were doubting inhouse. make ur


my mind isnt made up yet either... only time will tell...


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 14, 2016)

Beemo said:


> you mean the other way around... wheres he at after my last post in the topdawg thread


What the hell happened to that thread? Get deleted? I can't find it now. Kinda mad I missed out on a good forum cat fight lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2016)

Even tho I am not a fan of GGG I will say they have got some decent customer service when I was raged out I wasted my whole summer grow they even offered to replace my pack and I never asked once for a replacement and had 100% germ rate and a HUGE harvest. That just shows they are actually taking some pride in their company even tho I don't run their genetics I give them some props for being good human beings.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> They are just normal people who make seeds.


Somebody had to pick up those poor looking seeds, and bag them for sale. You wouldn't want someone to do that w/ Fireball would you ?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> What is it,with all this....customer satisfaction service. ...
> 
> Who cares how nice a person is,be a grown man/women, and stop looking for "breeders love"
> They are just normal people who make seeds.


pretty sure he just wanted some 00 kush breath. dont think he paid for hugs, but now he should get a reacharound!


----------



## Beemo (Jan 14, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> What the hell happened to that thread? Get deleted? I can't find it now. Kinda mad I missed out on a good forum cat fight lol


i guess bob didnt have nothing to say, after what i said to him


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Somebody had to pick up those poor looking seeds, and bag them for sale. You wouldn't want someone to do that w/ Fireball would you ?


beat me too it!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2016)

At the end of the day we gotta stop fighting and come together as a community guys, nobody is going to help us so we gotta help each other.


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> If you own a store and I ask you a question in which your response is something degrading, I would probably never come back to your store.
> 
> If I just bought a new phone and something isn't working right on it so I go take it back and then you laugh and say I am a dumb noob and don't know how to use it right, I probably wouldn't come back again.
> 
> ...


Who's talking about phones? 

But 8 out of 10 it is the users fault,with new phones. .


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> Who's talking about phones?
> 
> But 8 out of 10 it is the users fault,with new phones. .


Not gonna lie my girlfriend can use the phone so much better than me, its kinda embarrassing to have to ask her to help when I need to do stuff on it.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> See,I'm not the only one seeing it....


Watched it for to long and it's fake.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Somebody had to pick up those poor looking seeds, and bag them for sale. You wouldn't want someone to do that w/ Fireball would you ?





Joedank said:


> you think they did that for a reason ?? luck of the draw buddy ...


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 14, 2016)

I suppose this case is closed, my popcorn ran out and the dog wants to go for a run. I hope you all have a wonderful evening and I will catch ya'll soon.


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Somebody had to pick up those poor looking seeds, and bag them for sale. You wouldn't want someone to do that w/ Fireball would you ?


Do what?

I made fireball,and gave all of it to BB to do what they want.....thats how I get down.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> At the end of the day we gotta stop fighting and come together as a community guys, nobody is going to help us so we gotta help each other.


LOL !

THE one thing I can say about the community - if it weren't for weed, most of us would never hang out with any of us !


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL !
> 
> THE one thing I can say about the community - if it weren't for weed, most of us would never hang out with any of us !


If it weren't for weed my friend, I don't think any of us would like ourselves.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> Do what?
> 
> I made fireball,and gave all of it to BB to do what they want.....thats how I get down.


u send them white barely viable seeds? doubt it, dont think thats how u get down, right? u seem like the kinda cat to replace em if one of the homies threw whiteys in the pack by accident,right? lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> Do what?
> 
> I made fireball,and gave all of it to BB to do what they want.....thats how I get down.


Right, but rather than argue, you know those cats at BB take a lot of pride in what they do, and are known for their top notch commitment to their customers. Don't _even _say it could have been just anyone to get those - or else..... I have an upcoming bean company - wanna send me some seeds? I promise I'll do what I want with them.


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> u send them white barely viable seeds? doubt it, dont think thats how u get down, right?


Do you read?

Look at Amos post,now back to my post....now back to Amos post......


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> Do you read?
> 
> Look at Amos post,now back to my post....now back to Amos post......


 wasnt a post that needed a reply. sarcasm.


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Right, but rather than argue, you know those cats at BB take a lot of pride in what they do, and are known for their top notch commitment to their customers. Don't _even _say it could have been just anyone to get those - or else..... I have an upcoming bean company - wanna send me some seeds? I promise I'll do what I want with them.


It could have been anybody...thing is,I know them...and am good friends with them,and trust them...
But again, fireball is no longer my cross...all rights go to BB.....thats how I get down.
Anything I gift them,is for them to do as the want.....anytime I gift anybody,anything. ..it's for them to do as they want


----------



## WolfofHighSt (Jan 14, 2016)

Damn my first time on rollitup cause of this forum and my God you guys beef alot lol. I need to go back 3 or more pages to see anything in house related lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 14, 2016)

Alot of these beefs seem to be carryover beefs from other threads. It's annoying to be honest. If I want to fight with people I will talk politics on Facebook.

Nobody pays for hugs but all of us pay for seeds we expect to be viable. We are growers. None of us buys seeds for souvenir purposes, and the breeder knows this hence showing us pics of their grown out gear on instagram. Finally I don't know of a certain poster reputation but the guy posted pictures of the beans in question. I think it a bit ludicrous to question the veracity of his claims.

I will keep my thoughts on this breeder to myself until grow out the gear of theirs I have. So far I'm.pleased by the product but the community relations needs work.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 14, 2016)

A lot of trolls around haha I just had someone try to troll me over my avatar because nug wasn't trimmed lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> It could have been anybody...thing is,I know them..


Right. As I said. 

You know them as people with a well earned good reputation. We both know that matters to you, whether you come clean or not. A papa never stops caring about his babies.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey keyser how is your Crystal Cookies coming along?


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Right. As I said.
> 
> You know them as people with a well earned good reputation. We both know that matters to you, whether you come clean or not. A papa never stops caring about his babies.


That's what your missing, I like them cause from day one,they been real(grow-show pics-take no shit-can care less how the next person grows-ect)...way befor BB.
I care less how the next man/women works(acts in front of people)...


----------



## Kannah-krazy (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello ladies and gents , 
Alas ! I seem to have found the search button and fave finally found the appropriate place to drop a question 

Appoligies if its already been asked here but i couldent bare sifting through all 50 or so pages of this thread , not to talk shit but yall need to cool your jets haha 

Anybody from australia had ihg delivered before ? Or could anybody from murika refer me to a ceed bank that ships stealth or super stealth ? 
Breeder packs aernt nessacary , just really impressed with what iv seen and the added security of reship or stealth would put my mind at ease

Not to knock them at all but there websites look a bit dodgy , i dunno i have only gone through herbies before. 

Thanks in advance

Kannah-


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 14, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> seeds





genuity said:


> I would not trust a thing Yodaweed says....let alone give him another pack..
> 
> But I'll say,all the OGKB crosses I have popped, have been easy to pop,full of stripes. ..
> 
> Next time choose wisely. ...



Which ogkb crosses have you popped?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 14, 2016)

Most of us get from The Dank Team. Yes their website looks a little dodgy. Not sure about their international stealth delivery. Domestic is not very stealth at all.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 14, 2016)

Kannah-krazy said:


> Hello ladies and gents ,
> Alas ! I seem to have found the search button and fave finally found the appropriate place to drop a question
> 
> Appoligies if its already been asked here but i couldent bare sifting through all 50 or so pages of this thread , not to talk shit but yall need to cool your jets haha
> ...


Yeah there was s guy from your neck of the woods who ordered from the TDT. I haven't seen him for awhile hope all is well.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 14, 2016)

More IHG going in water.


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Which ogkb crosses have you popped?


All of the GGG OGKB crosses..

Don't know what cookie is in exotic genetix (cookies N cream) ran that also...but it did look to make OGKB type nugs..


----------



## v.s one (Jan 14, 2016)

Kannah-krazy said:


> Hello ladies and gents ,
> Alas ! I seem to have found the search button and fave finally found the appropriate place to drop a question
> 
> Appoligies if its already been asked here but i couldent bare sifting through all 50 or so pages of this thread , not to talk shit but yall need to cool your jets haha
> ...


Go to page two of this tread and look at his order form . He is Georgia 838 cool cat wish he was still on this tread pm you never know.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 14, 2016)

VS....I miss the Nicky Barnes avatar you used to rock.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 14, 2016)

Lo


BigLittlejohn said:


> VS....I miss the Nicky Barnes avatar you used to rock.


LoL. He is still around got him in a picture frame in my office.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2016)

PAK reg fems. Place your bets.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 14, 2016)

Who is BB?


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Who is BB?


Breeders Boutique


----------



## kkeyser (Jan 14, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Hey keyser how is your Crystal Cookies coming along?


Looking good - I'll see if I can't take a pic and post it. However, the nitro cookies are looking phenomenal. Huge, buds everywhere, and already a nose on her at about day 21. 

Btw, a little disappointed in the lack of concern and service from in house. I can't believe the response was 'these are souvinirs' and are not meant to be popped. 

Having said that, if I were a breeder, I wouldn't step foot in this place with all the overbearing, panty-bunching bitches that for some reason feel the need to post their irrational demands and questions, who, when finally answered, bellow that the response is a lie or is insufficient, and then go on page after page of ranting and questioning the integrity of the only person with can answer the question. 

I imagine their day starting something like this...woke up, went to get a coke...how do I know it's a real coke? Called coca cola corporate offices, they told me it was real. I don't believe them, I asked them for the formula, when they wouldn't give it to me, I knew right then they were lying. Sure, it might be close, but it's not the real thing. After questioning their integrity, they hung up on me. I will call tomorrow and demand to speak to the president. Hey, I spent my $4, I demand to get the answers I want. Will spend the rest of the day spamming their boards and facebook pages. When I finally calm down, I will tell them it's all good and then try to shit on others who told me I was a jackass because obviously I am acting reasonably.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 14, 2016)

if i called cocacola and told em i wasnt happy with the can i got from the dank team,it was flat! you think coke would blame me or offer me a 6 or 12 pack and an apology?


----------



## torontoke (Jan 14, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> if i called cocacola and told em i wasnt happy with the can i got from the dank team,it was flat! you think coke would blame me or offer me a 6 or 12 pack and an apology?


Probably tell you it was a souvenir can and wasn't meant to be drank.


----------



## kkeyser (Jan 14, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Hey keyser how is your Crystal Cookies coming along?


Tried to take a pic, but couldn't get a real good shot of the crystal cookies, will try tomorrow or early next week - you can check my instagram for a closeup of the nitro cookies, however.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 15, 2016)

Kannah-krazy said:


> Hello ladies and gents ,
> Alas ! I seem to have found the search button and fave finally found the appropriate place to drop a question
> 
> Appoligies if its already been asked here but i couldent bare sifting through all 50 or so pages of this thread , not to talk shit but yall need to cool your jets haha
> ...


Hey mate, I'm from the land of Oz and have had successful deliveries from The Dank Team, seedsman, attitude, seed city, midweek song and a few others. Depends where you are though as to how successful you'll be, if you're in QLD, customs are pretty swtiched on and only a few packages get through, NSW is a lot easier


----------



## Kannah-krazy (Jan 15, 2016)

Right on ! I will say its a particuarly nice state to be in nsw.... Apart from stoned


----------



## trippnface (Jan 15, 2016)

kkeyser said:


> Looking good - I'll see if I can't take a pic and post it. However, the nitro cookies are looking phenomenal. Huge, buds everywhere, and already a nose on her at about day 21.
> 
> Btw, a little disappointed in the lack of concern and service from in house. I can't believe the response was 'these are souvinirs' and are not meant to be popped.
> 
> ...


but coca cola is a product manufactured by a corporation guaranteed by standards ; a product uniform in all aspects. it is the same; day after day. a proven formula. you can look it up; it is the same every time. that is why they made money. they created a uniform product that people liked; and sell it en mass. they achieved commercial success by *guaranteeing* their product is always going to be the same. they have ran a successful business.

anytime i buy anything from anybody; it is because i assume it is what they say it is. smart people will make sure they are getting what is claiming to be sold to them. you bet your ass i am going to question the genetics in a cross that i am PAYING for; when genetics are EVERYTHING. they are claiming the product is what they say it is. hell ya; prove it! is this a business; or? their should be standards like coca cola has; then we would know people are not liars. i don't want the government to have to do it for us though; how about breeders just be upfront about what the customers are purchasing?

" hey buy this; i wont tell you if it is the real deal or not ; who cares if there is fakes EVERYWHERE!" i got the REAL!. what!? you don't believe me! how dare you insult my integrity and honor; which i have never proved to you! "

cement shoes
do si dos
mendobreath

we all KNOW norcal_icmag holds the OGKB cut; right guys? lol.
he has openly stated his OGKB was used in all 3 of those crosses.
THAT is how you get people to buy your cross.
no coincidence those are 3 of the most sought out crosses right now.
believe it or not; multiple breeders have no problem disclosing where they got their goods.

** this is in no way an attack on a person or group in particular; more of a general judgement for some aspects of the cannabis scene.


----------



## Beemo (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## v.s one (Jan 15, 2016)

I wish I can see what the ref is looking at.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 15, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I wish I can see what the ref is looking at.


Yea I am an ass man myself.

I don't look for guarantees from.breeders. I understand that sometimes for whatever reason, beans won't pop. A breeder who treats me well in that circumstance will likely have a customer for life provided that their gear is worth my time and energy.

I've been thinking about the freebie GGG diamonds and dust I'm running....it annoys me that they are selling crosses they open pollinate from 30 strains or so. I mean I like surprises and all but that strikes me a ridiculous. Who wants that kind of uncertainty in their garden?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I wish I can see what the ref is looking at.


What ref?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 15, 2016)

trippnface said:


> but coca cola is a product manufactured by a corporation guaranteed by standards ; a product uniform in all aspects. it is the same; day after day. a proven formula. you can look it up; it is the same every time. that is why they made money. they created a uniform product that people liked; and sell it en mass. they achieved commercial success by *guaranteeing* their product is always going to be the same. they have ran a successful business.
> 
> anytime i buy anything from anybody; it is because i assume it is what they say it is. smart people will make sure they are getting what is claiming to be sold to them. you bet your ass i am going to question the genetics in a cross that i am PAYING for; when genetics are EVERYTHING. they are claiming the product is what they say it is. hell ya; prove it! is this a business; or? their should be standards like coca cola has; then we would know people are not liars. i don't want the government to have to do it for us though; how about breeders just be upfront about what the customers are purchasing?
> 
> ...


Sidebar anymore Cement shoes / Tony Clinton or Animal Valley?


----------



## trippnface (Jan 15, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Sidebar anymore Cement shoes / Tony Clinton or Animal Valley?


i saw harborside recently got a drop of some cult classics gear so i mobbed my ass up there; only saw 1 box of gear but i saw for sure tony clifton; cement shoes; wing attack. worth a call maybe. swooped the shoes ;p girls going outdoor; the pics were too much; have to try lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 15, 2016)

trippnface said:


> i saw harborside recently got a drop of some cult classics gear so i mobbed my ass up there; only saw 1 box of gear but i saw for sure tony clifton; cement shoes; wing attack. worth a call maybe. swooped the shoes ;p girls going outdoor; the pics were too much; have to try lol.


I want wing attack . I believe that is his Haze cross to ogkb x wet dreams.

Tony clifton seems cool too. Animal Valley was made in small batches.

Anyhow back to Inhouse...


----------



## v.s one (Jan 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What ref?


Look at the guys eyes behind the ring girl .


----------



## trippnface (Jan 15, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I want wing attack . I believe that is his Haze cross to ogkb x wet dreams.
> 
> Tony clifton seems cool too. Animal Valley was made in small batches.
> 
> Anyhow back to Inhouse...


well i did get a pack of midnight snow from in house; i will end up popping at least one of those i bet  
midnight snow x cement shoes anybody 
8============D


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 15, 2016)

trippnface said:


> well i did get a pack of midnight snow from in house; i will end up popping at least one of those i bet
> midnight snow x cement shoes anybody
> 8============D


Is that a cross you plan on making if you find a male?


----------



## trippnface (Jan 15, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Is that a cross you plan on making if you find a male?


i am definitely going to make some f1's . just for the shit of it. some cool genetics to work with. would take awhile in my position; but i will take my time . guna hunt for a nice cement shoes pheno to keep first; see if i get a male or what. it all depends; but they will bang; i promise you that.

i dont care for the long valley genetics i have; and everything else i ran were s1 or unconfirmed f1 ; all rather sub par i thought. did ok; but i am expecting better with experimenting with these genetics. finally understand the seed buying addiction :/


----------



## kkeyser (Jan 15, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> ?


Here are two pics of my crystal cookies


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 16, 2016)

Our Crytal Cookies look a lot alike. Mine has really stretched but very healthy a vigorous stalks. I will put up a picture later after I do my Sat morning Tent maintenance.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 16, 2016)

Rainbow cookie at harvest 

And dried nug


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Rainbow cookie at harvest View attachment 3587160
> 
> And dried nugView attachment 3587162


How was the yield on this plant and what gallon size pots where they in?


----------



## Beemo (Jan 16, 2016)

so far seen nothing but small popcorn to medium size nugs from ihg...
where's the fat colas at?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2016)

^ probably a fat single if not topped


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> so far seen nothing but small popcorn to medium size nugs from ihg...
> where's the fat colas at?


to be fair I've seen some big Colas from buddoctor on ig..


----------



## Beemo (Jan 16, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> to be fair I've seen some big Colas from buddoctor on ig..
> 
> View attachment 3587194 View attachment 3587195


nice...
thx for posting that...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 16, 2016)

Keyser here is my Crystal Cookies at Day 20.

I have another I topped to 8 Mains that I just put into flowering on Friday. I'm excited about that one, as it was more ready to Flower that this one when I put it in.


----------



## kkeyser (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks biglittlejohn, those look nice! I would agree, they look very similar.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 17, 2016)

wants to censor negative reviews LOL ! dont you know those help improving biz?


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 17, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How was the yield on this plant and what gallon size pots where they in?


Yields was ok i was thinking it would be low the nug are small but very dense i harvested 29g from her in 3gal smartpot but with a better light i could have a way bigger harvest (mars hydro 100x3)


----------



## Bean Busy (Jan 17, 2016)

Do IHG seeds come exclusively in green bags. Coz I got my pack of rainbow cookies in a clear bag. Everything else looks legit though. Seeds are dark and passed the squeeze test. Just seeing if anyone else got a clear bag pack.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2016)

Yeah, I got my velvet cookies in a clear baggie with the sticker and my purple glue came in a green baggie. Both came together in the same package.


----------



## Bean Busy (Jan 18, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah, I got my velvet cookies in a clear baggie with the sticker and my purple glue came in a green baggie. Both came together in the same package.


Cheers man that's good to know. At least I'm not the only one lol. I guess they probably ran out of the green bags


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 18, 2016)

Here some kushies and sliverbacks. Starting 3rd week of veg.


----------



## cannakis (Jan 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ probably a fat single if not topped
> 
> View attachment 3587192


What was your yield and how long was the veg?


----------



## Jd Short (Jan 19, 2016)

_


Siino Gardens said:



You got it champ, keep pokin jabs at everyone and not answering questions it is the best way to get people to believe you. Just take a look at JD Short and his run in with the King.

Click to expand...

_Did someone have a question for me? Who's peanutbetter 420?


----------



## Beemo (Jan 19, 2016)

Jd Short said:


> Did someone have a question for me? Who's peanutbetter 420?


nah... just the ethic's police trolling....


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2016)

cannakis said:


> What was your yield and how long was the veg?


5 week veg; just shy of 3 zips.


----------



## Jd Short (Jan 19, 2016)

Beemo said:


> nah... just the ethic's police trolling....


I wanna play. . .


----------



## Jd Short (Jan 19, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Where can I get some of the real blueberry? Thank you for showing back up.


From me.


----------



## Jd Short (Jan 19, 2016)

. . .poof!. . .guess my answer scared him away. . .?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 19, 2016)

Jd Short said:


> Did someone have a question for me? Who's peanutbetter 420?


Pbd420 is a rep from inhouse genetics apparently...poweredbydiesel420 on IG


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey JD I heard you are reworking some of those old blueberry lines, when we gonna start seeing some of those in a drop ?


----------



## Jd Short (Jan 19, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Hey JD I heard you are reworking some of those old blueberry lines, when we gonna start seeing some of those in a drop ?


Hey Yodaweed. R & D is currently underway on 4 of the strains coming out and can be viewed on instagram. R & D for 3 more is scheduled to begin by spring of this year and production is scheduled to be completed on 4 of them by summer of this year. Release dates to follow shortly after production is completed.

Just a heads up. I've been doing some lurking around the forums and other social media sites and it appears that breeders have been asked not to comment or answer question pertaining to their strains on RIU unless they pay for the advertising. Apparently the admins view it as unfair to paying advertisers that breeders who have not paid for advertisement be allowed to comment on their strains without also paying money. So this is just a forewarning, there is a high likelihood of a possibility I will be asked to cease from answering questions pertaining to my work because I am not going to pay for advertising on RIU to do so.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 19, 2016)

Jd Short said:


> Hey Yodaweed. R & D is currently underway on 4 of the strains coming out and can be viewed on instagram. R & D for 3 more is scheduled to begin by spring of this year and production is scheduled to be completed on 4 of them by summer of this year. Release dates to follow shortly after production is completed.
> 
> Just a heads up. I've been doing some lurking around the forums and other social media sites and it appears that breeders have been asked not to comment or answer question pertaining to their strains on RIU unless they pay for the advertising. Apparently the admins view it as unfair to paying advertisers that breeders who have not paid for advertisement be allowed to comment on their strains without also paying money. So this is just a forewarning, there is a high likelihood of a possibility I will be asked to cease from answering questions pertaining to my work because I am not going to pay for advertising on RIU to do so.


Nice, i'm gonna add you to my Instagram, thank you very much and good luck with your breeding project.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2016)

Jd Short said:


> Apparently the admins view it as unfair to paying advertisers that breeders who have not paid for advertisement be allowed to comment on their strains without also paying money. So this is just a forewarning, there is a high likelihood of a possibility I will be asked to cease from answering questions pertaining to my work because I am not going to pay for advertising on RIU to do so.


All I see is seed bank ads - none from breeders. My understanding was it was cool to answer questions so long as the questions are not 'where can I buy your seeds?". I could be wrong, and it snowed once in GA in June.


----------



## Jd Short (Jan 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> All I see is seed bank ads - none from breeders. My understanding was it was cool to answer questions so long as the questions are not 'where can I buy your seeds?". I could be wrong, and it snowed once in GA in June.


Don't seed banks employee breeders? I suppose I could be wrong, too. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 19, 2016)

Yea if thats the case its not RIU users driving breeders away as some would suggest but rather RIU advertising policies. Thats ridiculous that breeders cannot answer specific questions about gear people have already purchased.

Get a grip RIU. As long as they dont link to their sites it should be fair game and a benefit to RIU posters.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 19, 2016)

Jd Short said:


> Hey Yodaweed. R & D is currently underway on 4 of the strains coming out and can be viewed on instagram. R & D for 3 more is scheduled to begin by spring of this year and production is scheduled to be completed on 4 of them by summer of this year. Release dates to follow shortly after production is completed.
> 
> Just a heads up. I've been doing some lurking around the forums and other social media sites and it appears that breeders have been asked not to comment or answer question pertaining to their strains on RIU unless they pay for the advertising. Apparently the admins view it as unfair to paying advertisers that breeders who have not paid for advertisement be allowed to comment on their strains without also paying money. So this is just a forewarning, there is a high likelihood of a possibility I will be asked to cease from answering questions pertaining to my work because I am not going to pay for advertising on RIU to do so.





BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea if thats the case its not RIU users driving breeders away as some would suggest but rather RIU advertising policies. Thats ridiculous that breeders cannot answer specific questions about gear people have already purchased.
> 
> Get a grip RIU. As long as they dont link to their sites it should be fair game and a benefit to RIU posters.


Huh! I was led to believe that it was my hard hitting questions that were driving breeders away.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2016)

I would let to set the record straight about what breeders (who are not advertisers) can and cannot do here.
There is some confusion stemming from a company who was asked to stop advertising their products on here.

They Breeders* can *answer questions about their products and they can talk about their products
they can "defend" and i say that lightly, their products.

*They cannot sell their products on rollitup 
They cannot use our forum to do :
Orders
Order payment processing
Money transactions
Order problems IE: where is my package
Order returns, etc.*


Basically they just cant use our forum for their own personal business problems like customer service inquiries about products already in place.
First and foremost because order numbers, personal addresses and money issues shouldnt be posted openly to protect user security as our website is public.
But they can certainly answer questions about their products

This whole issue has stemmed from a breeder who was pushing their products on our website , it was free advertisement, and it was nicely asked to be stopped as it is unfair on our paid advertisers.
They were told they could certainly be apart of rollitup as a member/breeder.
Unfortunately some information was confused as we use a general statement greeting to people who are free advertising. and now several people are confused about what is okay with breeders and what isnt.

I will correct the information in the general statement so that we do not have this problem again

Several people have come forward with confusion on if they can defend their company position, I say lightly because the last time someone defending themselves on here they were not defending but breaking rules. So if you want to defend yourself, please do so in a manner that doesnt have name calling involved.

Advertising is particularly new to rollitup so we are working out the kinks and issues as they come , and we certainly are doing our best to make sure we have a forum that both best represents user freedom and advertisers rights. So that advertisers and users/members can all use the forum together in harmony and enjoy their forum experience.

I certainly hope this clears up any confusion and thank you to everyone with their patience involved in this.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2016)

Jd Short said:


> Hey Yodaweed. R & D is currently underway on 4 of the strains coming out and can be viewed on instagram. R & D for 3 more is scheduled to begin by spring of this year and production is scheduled to be completed on 4 of them by summer of this year. Release dates to follow shortly after production is completed.
> 
> Just a heads up. I've been doing some lurking around the forums and other social media sites and it appears that breeders have been asked not to comment or answer question pertaining to their strains on RIU unless they pay for the advertising. Apparently the admins view it as unfair to paying advertisers that breeders who have not paid for advertisement be allowed to comment on their strains without also paying money. So this is just a forewarning, there is a high likelihood of a possibility I will be asked to cease from answering questions pertaining to my work because I am not going to pay for advertising on RIU to do so.


Glad to see you back JD, good to have any breeders in here, actually. 
Sunni has outlined what you can and can't say/do on here so please post away! I'm hell keen to see these reworks/new strains mate, blueberry is my all time favourite strain, I'd love to see more of it's potential


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 19, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea if thats the case its not RIU users driving breeders away as some would suggest but rather RIU advertising policies. Thats ridiculous that breeders cannot answer specific questions about gear people have already purchased.
> 
> Get a grip RIU. As long as they dont link to their sites it should be fair game and a benefit to RIU posters.



While I think the exchange of information is always a good thing. It shouldn't be up to any of us to tell Rollitup what their policies are or aren't. The website belongs to them and each of us should be free to start our own website if Rollitup's policies don't jive with what we would like it to be. 

Not trying to harsh on you, just reminding you they have a right to set their own rules for their site. Peace.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 19, 2016)

I largely agree with you, it is their site. However, this is also a community of which I have been apart of for a few years and certainly seeking clarification about a policy that affects my experience is not out of order is it? Ive seen the language of what was sent to a breeder and it states in plain language that breeders cannot answer questions or talk about their products. I thank Sunni for the clarification that way I can be fully informed about what I can expect out of my experience.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I largely agree with you, it is their site. However, this is also a community of which I have been apart of for a few years and certainly seeking clarification about a policy that affects my experience is not out of order is it? Ive seen the language of what was sent to a breeder and it states in plain language that breeders cannot answer questions or talk about their products. I thank Sunni for the clarification that way I can be fully informed about what I can expect out of my experience.


what i wrote to the breeder is a general standard message/greeting

if i didnt create a general standard greeting about free advertising i would be writing to each individual who chose to free advertise here about 15-20 times per day. 
I have to cut my time down , i have 600,000 active user accounts on here, i have problems and drama related incidents to manage, i have advertising questions and concerns,
So i have to create generic or general standard greetings, terms of speaking in order to resolve issues 
Im sure you can completely understand where im coming from here. 

With standard greetings comes that not everything is going to be specific to said person receiving it. Because i had to make a greeting that covers all possible basis for all companies , types of companies etc. it can become that some of the greeting is not specific to said person receiving it.

if you receive a warning point on here for bad behaviour or whatever the reason it says " your account may be limited or restricted" this is so general, because we have to cover all possible basis as to why someone is receiving the warning point. accounts arent restricted until the 3rd warning, but it says that line in all warning point messages.

The company in question was free advertising it was never about their answering questions it was about pushing their product here to sell. 

My standard greeting I have been using has never cause a single problem until this company got upset, because of this incident i will be making a new greeting that is safer.


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 19, 2016)

Purple GSC x Animal cookies 20-21 days old. These have some good vigor. Pic taken at 19 days.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2016)

TDT tossed in 3 of those ^ for freebies @intenseneal. I hope you'll post pics and report along the way. Good luck.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 19, 2016)

Sunni thanks for taking the time to explain. I understood after your first clarification.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2016)

great now lets get this thread back on topic of what it should be 
in house genetics, their products and people growing them


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 19, 2016)

I popped another White Animal bean today. The one seedling I have has been slow for the roots to hit the water.

Crystal Cookies is going strong. I have 2 in flower and one in veg.


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> TDT tossed in 3 of those ^ for freebies @intenseneal. I hope you'll post pics and report along the way. Good luck.


Yep they are freebies from TDT. I want to order again but the site is down. One seed was under developed so i tossed it, i was surprised to see that.


----------



## cannakis (Jan 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> 5 week veg; just shy of 3 zips.


Damn for real!?! 5weeks from germination? That's a great pull.! Did you only top it once?

I'm doing sea of green and basically it seems all I'm getting is like a Q from each plant.! So 8 will give 2z But it's also every Twp weeks I'm harvesting


----------



## cannakis (Jan 20, 2016)

Jd Short said:


> Did someone have a question for me? Who's peanutbetter 420?


Wait so are you TDT too?!


----------



## v.s one (Jan 20, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Purple GSC x Animal cookies 20-21 days old. These have some good vigor. Pic taken at 19 days.
> View attachment 3589458


 I got a couple that are about ten days behind yours. I can't wait to see these freebies.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 20, 2016)

My biggest white cherry pie girl. I hope I get some purp out of these. 4 females one male


----------



## Beemo (Jan 20, 2016)

sunni said:


> great now lets get this thread back on topic of what it should be
> in house genetics, their products and people growing them


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 20, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I got a couple that are about ten days behind yours. I can't wait to see these freebies.


I cant find this strain anywhere though. Its not even on In House's website. Odd. The closest strain i can find is Platinum Cookies x Animal Cookies. My seeds are Purple GSC x Animal Cookies, GSC =Girlscout Cookies for those that dont know. I guess 1 will become a mom.


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 20, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> I cant find this strain anywhere though. Its not even on In House's website. Odd. The closest strain i can find is Platinum Cookies x Animal Cookies. My seeds are Purple GSC x Animal Cookies, GSC =Girlscout Cookies for those that dont know. I guess 1 will become a mom.


I got the same seeds, gonna wait till the summer to try them, probably a unreleased cross they're testing. Are yours fems as well?


----------



## intenseneal (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah that would make sense. You should give them a try, they have some good vigor and are growing fast. Leafs are showing heavy indica traits, looks like they will have big wide leafs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> I cant find this strain anywhere though. Its not even on In House's website. Odd. The closest strain i can find is Platinum Cookies x Animal Cookies. My seeds are Purple GSC x Animal Cookies, GSC =Girlscout Cookies for those that dont know. I guess 1 will become a mom.


TDT gave out ghost og x animal cookies fems as freebies, before they were officially released as Lemon Crippler. This P-CSX x AC sounds good to me, and they may yet make their menu.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 20, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> I cant find this strain anywhere though. Its not even on In House's website. Odd. The closest strain i can find is Platinum Cookies x Animal Cookies. My seeds are Purple GSC x Animal Cookies, GSC =Girlscout Cookies for those that dont know. I guess 1 will become a mom.


Mine are mendo purple x animal cookies. I seen them on instagram and they were fire. Maybe they are different


----------



## Jd Short (Jan 20, 2016)

cannakis said:


> Wait so are you TDT too?!


What is TDT?


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 20, 2016)

Jd Short said:


> What is TDT?


The dank team


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 20, 2016)

Anyone know when TDT will be back up btw? Been down for a few days


----------



## Jd Short (Jan 20, 2016)

No, no association....that I know of. Never heard the term before now.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 20, 2016)

i think dj short was listed at the dank team


----------



## Jd Short (Jan 20, 2016)

Where is this list, can I view it? Is The Dank Team a seed company, seed bank, breeding company? I don't know what TDT is. I assumed it was a seed company or a genetic vendor or something. I don't know the term or what it applies to. Perhaps we're part of a cannabis union called The Dank Team that I don't know about, but until I know what the dank team actually is I can't say for certain if I have an association or not.


----------



## Jd Short (Jan 20, 2016)

lol...no one invited me to the team....? No one picked me...?


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 20, 2016)

Jd Short said:


> No, no association....that I know of. Never heard the term before now.


Their site is down right now but they did recently pick up dj short genetics. The dank team is a seedbank, used to be ngr.


I wonder if they are doing another name change because the last time their site was down this long they became the dank team from natures green remedies.


----------



## Jd Short (Jan 20, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Their site is down right now but they did recently pick up dj short genetics. The dank team is a seedbank, used to be ngr.
> 
> 
> I wonder if they are doing another name change because the last time their site was down this long they became the dank team from natures green remedies.


Thats cool. Never heard of TDT. Natures Green Remedies sound vaguely familiar, but still no solid memory of any association. Personally I'd be leery to say I'm associated with someone or part of their team just because they carried my gear though. I may authenticate their product if I can, but that doesn't make me a part of their team. I speak for myself and my associations only. I have no recollection of an association with TDT and as I said, natures green remedies sounds vaguely familiar at best.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 20, 2016)

Jd Short said:


> Thats cool. Never heard of TDT. Natures Green Remedies sound vaguely familiar, but still no solid memory of any association. Personally I'd be leery to say I'm associated with someone or part of their team just because they carried my gear though. I may authenticate their product if I can, but that doesn't make me a part of their team. I speak for myself and my associations only. I have no recollection of an association with TDT and as I said, natures green remedies sounds vaguely familiar at best.


like said tdt is a seed bank based out of michigan.


----------



## Jd Short (Jan 20, 2016)

That makes more sense. I was reading something somewhere that made me believe they were oversees. Old World Genetics does have ties in MI. And as I said, natures green remedies sounds vaguely familiar.


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 20, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Their site is down right now but they did recently pick up dj short genetics. The dank team is a seedbank, used to be ngr.
> 
> 
> I wonder if they are doing another name change because the last time their site was down this long they became the dank team from natures green remedies.


Hopefully they'll have more genetics when they're back as well


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 20, 2016)

The dank team is a real solid seed bank... Now I can actually receive my beans in breeder packs opposed to everything taken out and put into baggies like overseas banks do...


----------



## Lucis (Jan 20, 2016)

Imma join the party with you guys


----------



## LordDiesel (Jan 20, 2016)

Don't know what's really up with thedankteam / Revolutionary Meds / formerly NGR but he closed out his personal Facebook the same time the site went down, fingers crossed but he probably closed up shop. He had issues with his web host previously with NGR thats why the site changed to thedankteam. 
He had opened a seed-shop/dispensary, Revolutionary Meds, as well as a grow shop (Elite Garden Supply, if I remember right) in Flint. Makes me wonder if the dispensary licensing brought a little to much attention to business. I have spent a grip of money on gear through him and was very happy with every order but luckily nothing in the past month. Hoping it's just paranoia and he'll back to business soon. 

Fingers Crossed


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 20, 2016)

Shiiiit, that doesn't sound good, fingers crossed he's just having web issues and nothing serious!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 21, 2016)

If he was closing up shop permanently, I feel he would have liquidated his stock before doing so....therefore I think it's temp. Plus he told the reps at sin city it was suppose to be back online by friday


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 21, 2016)

Well i got a weird reply. This was my 2nd order, fortunately i already got my package before i received that reply. Or ill be freakin out. I usually talk to chris, not sure who replied. And for sure i know they send international.


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 21, 2016)

Fortunayelly this one came in from TDT before giving me a nervous breakdown from that reply


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jan 21, 2016)

Damn! That's crazy to hear about ngr. I hope they come back. They were the first u.s. based seedbank that I knew of to get it right. I remember sincity telling me to order from there and when my order seemed to take too long sin checked on it and I got an email from ngr saying it's on the way. The rest of my orders were fast and smooth. Fortunately, there's so many domestic seedbanks out there now with tremendous selections that we'll always have options.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 21, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Fortunayelly this one came in from TDT before giving me a nervous breakdown from that reply


Those head in the cloud crosses look solid...I think I got deathstar x cali mist...


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 21, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Well i got a weird reply. This was my 2nd order, fortunately i already got my package before i received that reply. Or ill be freakin out. I usually talk to chris, not sure who replied. And for sure i know they send international.


Curious beside some shady business i never have to complaint about delivery even when i was living oversea always got my order the fact is saying they don't oversea make me wonder if you was really talking with someone from ngr


----------



## k double (Jan 21, 2016)

heard over at the hod that the site should be back up tomorrow... interesting to see the new changes and in there is a new special... 

Be there is


----------



## Beemo (Jan 21, 2016)

everything will be ok... just down for maintenance and inventory check...
they do this once or twice a year...


----------



## The Regulator (Jan 21, 2016)

Well, first and foremost. I love taking hours our of my busy day to comment on such a gilded forum that's run by admins with such etiquette and exemplary behavior. Moreover, to get to the more juicy part. I have popped over 5 packs of In house Genetics Including the "premies" Kush breath. Ive a 95% success rate, i contribute the losses to my heat mat malfunctioning. Regardless, it goes with out saying the breeder has a solid stable. I've had no hermie issues, but i do treat every plant with reverse and so should you all. The varieties i have grown: animal blues, animal pie, animal white, bubba scout, royal scout, Kush breath, and a couple others. All are amazing and highly recommended. In addition, i would like to say hats off in the tree department for animal blues and a couple phenos of animal pie. Absolute monsters. Cannot wait to put these bad girls outside come may. 
"Proprietary" comes to mind. Also in regards to The Dank Team AND NGR. Gage Green Genetics took a large some of money as a purchase order. Instead of sending their stock they sent local authorities to raid NGR and shut their operation down. THANK YOU GAGE GREEN GENETICS. I guess this is how they say hello in Amsterdam. In summary, for those of you with quarrels about In house genetics stock or processes. Rest assured, he is the cream of the crop. Type #inhousegenetics onto IG ( He has a site up inhousegentics.net and inhousegentetics.bigcartel.com. Now, lets forward this thread constructively as it was intended, and keep the shenanigans to a null.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

i had a gut feeling that the law was involved but holy shit, saying ggg ratted, im sure you have the paperwork for this right? i just love new members,welcome!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

The Regulator said:


> "Proprietary" comes to mind..


what do u mean by this ?


----------



## trippnface (Jan 21, 2016)

The Regulator said:


> Well, first and foremost. I love taking hours our of my busy day to comment on such a gilded forum that's run by admins with such etiquette and exemplary behavior. Moreover, to get to the more juicy part. I have popped over 5 packs of In house Genetics Including the "premies" Kush breath. Ive a 95% success rate, i contribute the losses to my heat mat malfunctioning. Regardless, it goes with out saying the breeder has a solid stable. I've had no hermie issues, but i do treat every plant with reverse and so should you all. The varieties i have grown: animal blues, animal pie, animal white, bubba scout, royal scout, Kush breath, and a couple others. All are amazing and highly recommended. In addition, i would like to say hats off in the tree department for animal blues and a couple phenos of animal pie. Absolute monsters. Cannot wait to put these bad girls outside come may.
> "Proprietary" comes to mind. Also in regards to The Dank Team AND NGR. Gage Green Genetics took a large some of money as a purchase order. Instead of sending their stock they sent local authorities to raid NGR and shut their operation down. THANK YOU GAGE GREEN GENETICS. I guess this is how they say hello in Amsterdam. In summary, for those of you with quarrels about In house genetics stock or processes. Rest assured, he is the cream of the crop. Type #inhousegenetics onto IG ( He has a site up inhousegentics.net and inhousegentetics.bigcartel.com. Now, lets forward this thread constructively as it was intended, and keep the shenanigans to a null.


"Also in regards to The Dank Team AND NGR. Gage Green Genetics took a large some of money as a purchase order. Instead of sending their stock they sent local authorities to raid NGR and shut their operation down. THANK YOU GAGE GREEN GENETICS"

damn son; gunna need the sauce on this


----------



## trippnface (Jan 21, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> like said tdt is a seed bank based out of michigan.


really? i swore my package said it came from washington 0.o


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i just love new members,welcome!


Some more than others........


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 21, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i had a gut feeling that the law was involved but holy shit, saying ggg ratted, im sure you have the paperwork for this right? i just love new members,welcome!


Yeah man, I want to see proof of this! This is how rumours start and people lose businesses...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2016)

The Regulator said:


> Well, first and foremost. I love taking hours our of my busy day to comment on such a gilded forum


Two paragraphs - how many hours did it take you ?


----------



## 420nstargazer (Jan 21, 2016)

I hope that's not true about NGR and GGG, that's lowdown, but like all have said, need more proof...
I know earlier you could get in through the back door (which I wasn't able to earlier in the week) and it looked like some strains were restocked (not SCS, damn) if memory serves to what was out before shutdown. I gotta stop spending so much time looking at all these banks, they're all starting to bleed into one, lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow that would be low of ggg ...just wow


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2016)

Hahahahahah. ........


----------



## The Regulator (Jan 21, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Two paragraphs - how many hours did it take you ?





greenghost420 said:


> what do u mean by this ?





420nstargazer said:


> I hope that's not true about NGR and GGG, that's lowdown, but like all have said, need more proof...
> I know earlier you could get in through the back door (which I wasn't able to earlier in the week) and it looked like some strains were restocked (not SCS, damn) if memory serves to what was out before shutdown. I gotta stop spending so much time looking at all these banks, they're all starting to bleed into one, lol


Greetings, all. The time took was to read this wonderful thread in it's entirety However, thank you Amos for your so loved humor. Also, as i suspected. *cough* *cough* the exemplary admins have edited my comments in hopes of....i dont know but what ever it is good luck. *censorship* This was my complete excerpt "Absolute monsters. Cannot wait to put these bad girls outside come may. . "Proprietary" comes to mind."

As far as GGG and NGR. This was spoken by NGR himself. Im sure he will be happy to inform you guys once he is released. Gratis el GGG.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Wow that would be low of ggg ...just wow


keyplay has extremely questionable character...i wouldnt be surprised if its true. be sad if a breeder was that much of a thief and still get support from the community! time will tell....


----------



## The Regulator (Jan 21, 2016)

Watch the admins censor this again in an aimless ploy. You guys preach open creativity but i see children hitting delete.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

The Regulator said:


> Greetings, all. The time took was to read this wonderful thread in it's entirety However, thank you Amos for your so loved humor. Also, as i suspected. *cough* *cough* the exemplary admins have edited my comments in hopes of....i dont know but what ever it is good luck. *censorship* This was my complete excerpt "Absolute monsters. Cannot wait to put these bad girls outside come may. . "Proprietary" comes to mind."
> 
> As far as GGG and NGR. This was spoken by NGR himself. Im sure he will be happy to inform you guys once he is released. Gratis el GGG.
> Absolute monsters. Cannot wait to put these bad girls outside come may.


whats your ig? poweredbyweezels or inhouse?


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> whats your ig? poweredbyweezels or inhouse?


Smarter than I was thinking.....nice


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

genuity said:


> Smarter than I was thinking.....nice


that kayslay of the breeding game, slap your favorite breeder! i wish i had ig, id be trolling hard


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 21, 2016)

If a reliable source confirms that move by ggg...that shit will spread like wildfire in this community....what a terrible move....but I wouldn't say a dam thing till its confirmed


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

The Regulator said:


> Watch the admins censor this again in an aimless ploy. You guys preach open creativity but i see children hitting delete.


 your clearly in favor of abortion right? then why not kill of those unviable seeds before packaging? talk about hypocrite!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> If a reliable source confirms that move by ggg...that shit will spread like wildfire in this community....what a terrible move....but I wouldn't say a dam thing till its confirmed


i agree, i need some paperwork. how do i know that ngr didnt serve an undercover, and is just qwik to blame...


----------



## 420nstargazer (Jan 21, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> i agree, i need some paperwork. how do i know that ngr didnt serve an undercover, and is just qwik to blame...


Or NGR will be back up tomorrow, with 30 packs of sin mints (back of the line fellas)


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2016)

All I know is,with the endless amount of iPhones in pot heads hands,if it was true...it would be world wide cannabis news (pat.pending )WWCN would have reports of these atrocities. .


----------



## 420nstargazer (Jan 21, 2016)

Would that be a 24 hour channel?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 21, 2016)

Directly from sin city seeds pertaining to thedankteam.....

"Site is down while some changes are being made. Nothing to worry about it will still be thedankteam.com and should be back online I hear by Friday!"


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2016)

420nstargazer said:


> Would that be a 24 hour channel?


You damn skippy....24hr reporting,by some of the best in the worlds.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Jan 21, 2016)

....contact your cable provider.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

if the site was seized you would see a badge when visiting. u think hes getting raided nd his site isnt gonna get seized? its possible. depends what he gets arrested for.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

The Regulator said:


> Greetings, all. The time took was to read this wonderful thread in it's entirety However, thank you Amos for your so loved humor. Also, as i suspected. *cough* *cough* the exemplary admins have edited my comments in hopes of....i dont know but what ever it is good luck. *censorship* This was my complete excerpt "Absolute monsters. Cannot wait to put these bad girls outside come may. . "Proprietary" comes to mind."
> 
> As far as GGG and NGR. This was spoken by NGR himself. Im sure he will be happy to inform you guys once he is released. Gratis el GGG.


can u explain how provenance of a cut would jeopardize someones lively hood? is it stolen? because i feel like selling shit seeds would do that qwikker than explaining a cuts origins...imo


----------



## Frootloop (Jan 21, 2016)

Checked out the site (new to this type of "out there" arena) and I didn't notice any way of contacting IHG. And without reading though the 65 pages (which I'm sure this ? was asked), how do I go about getting in touch with IHG?

Thanks and my apologies for being lazy.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

Frootloop said:


> Checked out the site (new to this type of "out there" arena) and I didn't notice any way of contacting IHG. And without reading though the 65 pages (which I'm sure this ? was asked), how do I go about getting in touch with IHG?
> 
> Thanks and my apologies for being lazy.


instagram


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 21, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Curious beside some shady business i never have to complaint about delivery even when i was living oversea always got my order the fact is saying they don't oversea make me wonder if you was really talking with someone from ngr


Thats the same shitbi was thinking, ive talk to chris many times and had my orders delivered, actually the fastest package i got overseas. Then my 2nd order have not arrived in a month not even any updates, so hit a reply on my email from our previous conversations. The person "Jsinmills" do sound familliar though. Long story short if i have not yet received my package and got that reply, i woulda say i got fcked. If NGR opened again i would wait a couple of weeks or months and call chris.


----------



## ForRealz (Jan 21, 2016)

The Regulator said:


> i...Cannot wait to put these bad girls...muzzle on...and put them in their caves (at least until dark)...mommy...say...I have 5th graders...skills...


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

the muzzle i got for the regulator has one of those gimp gags in it...


----------



## Macmac124 (Jan 21, 2016)

Anyone grow double rainbow cookies and got pics


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 21, 2016)

This thread has turned into a pure shit storm.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 21, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> This thread has turned into a pure shit storm.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 21, 2016)

You can still get into the merchant end of TDT site and add items to your cart. I'm didn't go through the checkout process though.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Those head in the cloud crosses look solid...I think I got deathstar x cali mist...


Do you know anything about it? I got that one too.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 21, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Do you know anything about it? I got that one too.


Not a dam thing haha they won't have a spot in my garden for awhile tho


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 21, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Do you know anything about it? I got that one too.


Gudluck asking the breeder too...i tried wd no answer. At first i thought heads in the cloud was the strain. I asked chris who the breeder was and told me to search in facebook


----------



## v.s one (Jan 21, 2016)

I just got done looking at there web site and Instagram. These guys got fire. Seen pics on all the gear I got and I am very excited about them. Kicking my self for not getting more when they had there specials.


----------



## mucha_mota (Jan 22, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> keyplay has extremely questionable character...i wouldnt be surprised if its true. be sad if a breeder was that much of a thief and still get support from the community! time will tell....


watch urself that's gen's homeboy.
birds of a feather... !

there is no such thing as provenance... once you give it to one person ...or make seeds.
all cuts, special or not, are what make the seed game possible.

these hacks couldnt play on your desire for fire-nugz w/o such "cut mystique".

imo, cuts belong to every grower. like the idea of collective consciousness.
its only the self serving [email protected] that keep them hole up.

2 packs of wifi x black cherry pie ...on my to do list for spring.

i am wondering where the BD male came from for those reg head in the cloud beans.

& thanks cut buddy for sfv og !! you da man !!
such mystique on this gem


----------



## genuity (Jan 22, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> watch urself that's gen's homeboy.
> birds of a feather... !
> 
> there is no such thing as provenance... once you give it to one person ...or make seeds.
> ...


Watch yourself...only talk what you know.....bang bang..
Only ever talked to that dude one time....hahaha.

Next.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 22, 2016)

i dont think key has friends, just people he uses. just my opinion ofcourse...when i saw the bd i wondered where the male came from as well. maybe mislabeled fems?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 22, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> watch urself that's gen's homeboy.
> birds of a feather... !
> 
> there is no such thing as provenance... once you give it to one person ...or make seeds.
> ...


i think provenance is important, specially with all the seed lines/s1s that have the same name as cuts. like that sfv og, is it the clonely or from cali con seed stock? iv ran into someone that wanted to trade the sfv og, when i asked about it, they said it was from cc lol


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 23, 2016)

Here some kusies and sliver backs


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 23, 2016)

I hope the coloring translates to the bud on my velvet pie girl.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 24, 2016)

Animal cookie on the left and rainbow cookie on the right


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 24, 2016)

Never looked into in house until the other day. After seeing their collections of strains I was immediately taken in by them

I ordered the black cherry pie bx 
And the animal pie.. Still want the platinum hulk, crystal cookies and silverback. All of them seem great


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2016)

Just picked up my first packs of in house. I got 1 pk animal pie and 1 pk of pet cemetery. 

Anyone have pet cemetery going or any pics of her or the animal pie? Pretty stoked, heard alot about in house so I figured it's time to give them a try.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2016)

animal pie - good smoke



AlphaPhase said:


> Just picked up my first packs of in house. I got 1 pk animal pie and 1 pk of pet cemetery.
> 
> Anyone have pet cemetery going or any pics of her or the animal pie? Pretty stoked, heard alot about in house so I figured it's time to give them a try.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3593942
> 
> animal pie - good smoke


Mmm that does look good! How's she taste and smell? Any cherry notes?


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 25, 2016)

Lemon crippler ..... I got 4 of these going ... Here's my precious girl though .


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Mmm that does look good! How's she taste and smell? Any cherry notes?


It's very cherry leaning in smell and taste. Good potency.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 26, 2016)

Another female WCP. Dam I hope TDT didn't mislabel these as regs but are fems.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 26, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Another female WCP. Dam I hope TDT didn't mislabel these as regs but are fems. View attachment 3594688


Think they all are fems


----------



## v.s one (Jan 26, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Think they all are fems


Right . Get a nice male.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 26, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Another female WCP. Dam I hope TDT didn't mislabel these as regs but are fems. View attachment 3594688


always a worry when buying single seeds that there could be a mix up...scares me so much i only stick to sealed breeders packs


----------



## v.s one (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah I like them crisp sealed packs too but Amos already got a mislabeled pack. Kind of makes me say hum. I also had broken seals with these guys. Positive vibes will see.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 26, 2016)

ohhh....broken seals with TDT? or IHG?


----------



## v.s one (Jan 26, 2016)

Ordered regs got fems with a broken seal. I got an awesome plant so we're cool but I still want what I paid for. Emailed them never got a response, but now I have what 5 out six females. With one plant to be sexed.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 26, 2016)

be sad if TDT has gone south, they treated me well these last 5 mths with speedy postage and sealed breeders packs...anyways we have other choices...yet its shitty to be one of those that didnt get what they paid for


----------



## greencropper (Jan 26, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Ordered regs got fems with a broken seal. I got an awesome plant so we're cool but I still want what I paid for. Emailed them never got a response, but now I have what 5 out six females. With one plant to be sexed.


ive ordered from tude since they opened...never a prob..yet 5 mths ago i get a sincity packet with the outer plastic cut clean in half with the bottom of it missing and the round plastic container taped to the paper packet....sad thing is it was platinum delights...possibly never being released again...too busy to annoy the tude to get a response...shouldnt have happened in the first place though...ill be ready to protest if it happens again


----------



## v.s one (Jan 26, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ive ordered from tude since they opened...never a prob..yet 5 mths ago i get a sincity packet with the outer plastic cut clean in half with the bottom of it missing and the round plastic container taped to the paper packet....sad thing is it was platinum delights...possibly never being released again...too busy to annoy the tude to get a response...shouldnt have happened in the first place though...ill be ready to protest if it happens again


Dam sorry to hear that. The tude has been solid for me too, and dank team but just lil shit can make you stand out.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 27, 2016)

sliver backs and kushies family pic


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 27, 2016)

I am germinating my Purple GSC x Animal Cookies, literally zero of my 00 kush breath made it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 27, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I am germinating my Purple GSC x Animal Cookies, literally zero of my 00 kush breath made it.


Perhaps it's the ogkb in it that didn't open them up.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 27, 2016)

FWIW my Crystal cookies has had 100% germination, clones very easily and looks exactly like the images posted in Instagram. I'm getting a tone of frost on the lower portion of the fan leaves. I will post a picture later on, but so far I am VERY pleased by my experience....31days into 12/12.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 27, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I am germinating my Purple GSC x Animal Cookies, literally zero of my 00 kush breath made it.


Mines too


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 27, 2016)

I've also gotten 100% germ rates on white animal. In both instances it is a small sample size though.


----------



## Lucis (Jan 28, 2016)

100% germ on the Silverback, sucks hearing about the 00 kush breath


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 28, 2016)

100% germ on purple GSC x animal cookies, all seeds are tiger striped, 00 kush breath seeds were white and immature with 0/10 germination rate.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> 100% germ on purple GSC x animal cookies, all seeds are tiger striped, 00 kush breath seeds were white and immature with 0/10 germination rate.


My black cherry pie bx are slightly pale as well...I think they will pop when the time comes! The most immature seeds I've gotten have come from apothecary genetics


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 28, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> My black cherry pie bx are slightly pale as well...I think they will pop when the time comes! The most immature seeds I've gotten have come from apothecary genetics


I can't wait till weed is legal country wide, seeds should cost between 5-10$ a pack just like veggies and fruits, why should a pack of USDA certified tomato seeds cost less than weed seeds, they are just as useful or more, I mean you cant really survive off weed. Once that happens quality of the seeds will go up tremendously as well.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Jan 28, 2016)

Main question after reading last few pages of this thread , will TDT rip me off right now ? (I hear disses and "possible" rip offs )
Cause their price and stock right now makes me soo bad risk it and purchase lol

Any current results ? I have a fridge full of seed but as a addict sees more treasure ....


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 28, 2016)

Weed is probably one of the easiest plants to get seeds off too, it can get seeds easily in 1 year or less, a lot of fruits and veggies take 2-3 seasons before they can flower and produce seeds.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 28, 2016)

compassionateExotic said:


> Main question after reading last few pages of this thread , will TDT rip me of right now ? (I hear disses and "possible" rip offs )
> Cause their price and stock right now makes me soo bad risk it and purchase lol
> 
> Any current results ? I have a fridge full of seed but as a addict sees more treasure ....


They won't rip you off TDT is legit, it's more the breeders quality control you gotta worry about.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 28, 2016)

I think people are worried about tdt right now because they think it was mediated by law enforcement...people are not jumping to provide their personal info there


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 28, 2016)

Ya wanted to get some more IHG..would love Mother Of All Cherries but will settle for others ..
but im hesitant.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 28, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Weed is probably one of the easiest plants to get seeds off too, it can get seeds easily in 1 year or less, a lot of fruits and veggies take 2-3 seasons before they can flower and produce seeds.


waiting until the seeds are all perfectly done and then highgrading is the usual way . it is a true art...IMO...
kinda want that mother of all cherries as well ...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 28, 2016)

Joedank said:


> waiting until the seeds are all perfectly done and then highgrading is the usual way . it is a true art...IMO...
> kinda want that mother of all cherries as well ...


PBD420 said they would drop again..he didnt say when...

got my eye on afew others which should hold me off till they drop lol..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 28, 2016)

I currently have packs of....
Spirit animal fems 
Eagle Scout fems
Mendo breath f2 x platinum bubba regs
Black cherry pie bx regs
Also have the purple cookie freebie fems

Just waiting for some space in the garden to free up!


----------



## jasonzbtzl (Jan 28, 2016)

anyone know how to contact TDT/Dank Team? I can't get a reply from him on the below question....

I'm trying desperately trying to find out if my info has been compromised?? He said he got "turned in" his words not mine, and I didn't get any other details...

His site is all back up and running and he said he got a new shop setup...

He claims my shipment was to ship today, but I'd rather it just get cancelled and nothing come my way if LEO has my contact info...at least I won't have anything..at this point I don't even care if I get the money back...I just don't want my door busted in...over $127 worth of beans....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 28, 2016)

So dude said law enforcement was involved with the site going offline?


----------



## jasonzbtzl (Jan 28, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> So dude said law enforcement was involved with the site going offline?



He just said someone "turned him in" no other details wet provided...

I even tracked down his Instagram and he posted as recently as today..and based on what replied I have gotten from him he doesn't seem too broken up about the situation...but I just want to know if my info has been compromised...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## jasonzbtzl (Jan 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


>



?????


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 28, 2016)

jasonzbtzl said:


> He just said someone "turned him in" no other details wet provided...
> 
> I even tracked down his Instagram and he posted as recently as today..and based on what replied I have gotten from him he doesn't seem too broken up about the situation...but I just want to know if my info has been compromised...


he cant just get "turned in", unless a warrant for his arrest was issued. if he got raided, he sold to a fed or got busted trying to ship. but just getting turned in makes no sense to me.... i dont know MI laws, but in mass that shit sounds like bullshit


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 28, 2016)

jasonzbtzl said:


> He just said someone "turned him in" no other details wet provided...
> 
> I even tracked down his Instagram and he posted as recently as today..and based on what replied I have gotten from him he doesn't seem too broken up about the situation...but I just want to know if my info has been compromised...


hes a liar, tell him to post his paper that shows his charges....


----------



## jasonzbtzl (Jan 28, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> hes a liar, tell him to post his paper that shows his charges....


Honestly I just want to know if my name and address is on a cop or Feds desk..

That's it..if the beans neve ship I could really care less at this point..I'm just freaked out about my info..


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2016)

jasonzbtzl said:


> ?????


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 28, 2016)

jasonzbtzl said:


> anyone know how to contact TDT/Dank Team? I can't get a reply from him on the below question....
> 
> I'm trying desperately trying to find out if my info has been compromised?? He said he got "turned in" his words not mine, and I didn't get any other details...
> 
> ...


I don't know about all that, but I wouldn't trust the guy as far as I can throw him anymore. He screwed me over and has gone MIA. I'm chalking it off as a loss, but I wouldn't consider spending another dime with him if he were the last bean peddler left on the planet.


----------



## jasonzbtzl (Jan 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't know about all that, but I wouldn't trust the guy as far as I can throw him anymore. He screwed me over and has gone MIA. I'm chalking it off as a loss, but I wouldn't consider spending another dime with him if he were the last bean peddler left on the planet.


Well he finally replied and said my info is secure..
But I asked him if he can purge all my info from his system..which shouldn't be too hard to do..right??


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't know about all that, but I wouldn't trust the guy as far as I can throw him anymore. He screwed me over and has gone MIA. I'm chalking it off as a loss, but I wouldn't consider spending another dime with him if he were the last bean peddler left on the planet.


What did he get ya on stow if you don't mind me asking? Just curious because I haven't had a problem and can't seem to recall you mentioning this before.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 28, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> What did he get ya on stow if you don't mind me asking? Just curious because I haven't had a problem and can't seem to recall you mentioning this before.


Nothing major. I'm out about $50 on an order. One of his promos where you were supposed to get a discount by typing in the promo code.... which I did. He's just given me the runaround since, so fuck it. I'm not gonna blow his email up over it, but I certainly won't be giving him my business anymore if he won't honor his promos. I've seen enough people claiming he's shady, and I believe it now.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Nothing major. I'm out about $50 on an order. One of his promos where you were supposed to get a discount by typing in the promo code.... which I did. He's just given me the runaround since, so fuck it. I'm not gonna blow his email up over it, but I certainly won't be giving him my business anymore if he won't honor his promos. I've seen enough people claiming he's shady, and I believe it now.


Ah, heard you mention something about a promo code before. That bites.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 28, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Ah, heard you mention something about a promo code before. That bites.


Yeah, definitely not the end of the world, just more the principle of it ya know?

I've always felt his promo codes were shady. Why not just run a promo without splitting hairs over the spelling of some arbitrary code? It's like mail in rebates. Just give me the damn discount without having to jump through the hoops! lol

Ill be sticking with GLG and James Bean Co. I doubt I'll try Sour Patch after reading about similar shenanigans.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 28, 2016)

I bought some hso beans for the freebies awhile....guess what no freebies... Emailed him he said he'd look into it.... Aka hopefully I'll just forget about it and go away


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 28, 2016)

If your information was compromised do you think he would tell you that? Worrying for no reason.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 28, 2016)

To hell with it. I am just going to start doing a little pollen chucking myself. With the care package that is in its way I will have beans to last me for a long time anyway.Don't have to be the sticky icky or the who flung the chunk to satisfy me. Hopefully with the the country's swinging view on medical marijuana changing it will be legal soon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I bought some hso beans for the freebies awhile....guess what no freebies... Emailed him he said he'd look into it.... Aka hopefully I'll just forget about it and go away


The odd part [ to me ] about these reports, is that they've always tossed in freebies on normal, non-promo buys. Every IHG pack came with 3 free IHG [ fem for fem]. A GP buy came with free Ice River Genetics [ which were excellent, btw], a Red Eye pack got free Mace gdp x goji, for instance. That's extremely generous...

.. so it's weird the same company would intentionally be gipping customers - is it possible the promos were listed as "while supplies last"? I've noted their statement on the 'specials' page about there always being a limited number of promos. It's still there. I'm just raising the question; I had my own non-related problem w/ TDT, and won't know if the cat was truthful for another two weeks.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 28, 2016)

GGG did not turn any one in... bad for business. him and TDT had a falling out almost a year ago.

I have many many orders there, and I will not even go to their site for a while. If he did get busted, why would he tell us. I am sure DEA will offer him something for cooperation, and the time he would be facing, I wouldnt trust anyone to take it lying down


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 28, 2016)

Damn well i guess I was safe to say away. I wanted to drop some cash on 3 more pks. may try sour patch but thats cash only..

I too was to get 3 free seeds of Purple Jazz, Purple Glue and one other i forget if you used a special promo code. Used the code as soon as the promo went live..never got the 9 freebies..i emailed..and got 6 purple gsc x animal cookies freebies with my next order..so moreso i got 3 freebies per order in the end.. I think it just a way of getting more orders and using the whole "while supplies last" as a explanation if questioned. for all we know he could be giving one of those promos out..


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 28, 2016)

and as far as In house goes.... I ordered a couple packs. so far so good. not in flowering yet. but for the love of god... choose a signature line, or focus on two studs. one purple, one normal and create a line. this whole throwing it all at the wall and see what sticks is only gonna backfire sooner or later.

cookie crosses from any other breeder for example... damn near put a breeder under because of noobs with hermie reports.

its cookies mofo- hermie is in its traits.!!! only a matter of time before some of these crosses from IHG start multiplying bad reports.

on another hand, its pretty neat how they show us the hardest part of breeding is record keeping and keeping them separate. throwing all these together for me. I dont have to do the work!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 28, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> and as far as In house goes.... I ordered a couple packs. so far so good. not in flowering yet. but for the love of god... choose a signature line, or focus on two studs. one purple, one normal and create a line. this whole throwing it all at the wall and see what sticks is only gonna backfire sooner or later.
> 
> cookie crosses from any other breeder for example... damn near put a breeder under because of noobs with hermie reports.
> 
> ...


Ive been drawn to the Black Cherry Pie BX and the crosses with it personally..and the DPD and Purple Hulk..especially purple hulk she is a purdy sturdy looking bitch.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 28, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> and as far as In house goes.... I ordered a couple packs. so far so good. not in flowering yet. but for the love of god... choose a signature line, or focus on two studs. one purple, one normal and create a line. this whole throwing it all at the wall and see what sticks is only gonna backfire sooner or later.
> 
> cookie crosses from any other breeder for example... damn near put a breeder under because of noobs with hermie reports.
> 
> ...


Sad but true.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> If he did get busted, why would he tell us.


Those sort of busts / raids normally make the news, no?

http://www.mlive.com/news/detroit/index.ssf/2015/07/third_metro_detroit_marijuana.html


----------



## greencropper (Jan 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


>


----------



## v.s one (Jan 28, 2016)

all the shit Yoda weed has thrown at GGG and TDT. I think someone should check his phone records . Case closed


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 28, 2016)

greencropper said:


> View attachment 3596178


So stop hey whats that sound everybody look what's going down...


----------



## skunkwreck (Jan 28, 2016)

jasonzbtzl said:


> Honestly I just want to know if my name and address is on a cop or Feds desk..
> 
> That's it..if the beans neve ship I could really care less at this point..I'm just freaked out about my info..


Why would you use your real name and address for illegal activities...even in a legal state the feds can still rip you a new one...the feds do not recognize any states cannabis laws


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 29, 2016)

v.s one said:


> all the shit Yoda weed has thrown at GGG and TDT. I think someone should check his phone records . Case closedView attachment 3596190


This guy loves to talk about me, must got a crush on me or something.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I can't wait till weed is legal country wide, seeds should cost between 5-10$ a pack just like veggies and fruits, why should a pack of USDA certified tomato seeds cost less than weed seeds, they are just as useful or more, I mean you cant really survive off weed. Once that happens quality of the seeds will go up tremendously as well.


I doubt that will happen. If anything they will go up. Seed vendors have become more expensive since places like Washington and Colorado went Legal.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 29, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I doubt that will happen. If anything they will go up. Seed vendors have become more expensive since places like Washington and Colorado went Legal.


It's because the laws here in Colorado are retarded. They basically make it impossible to sell seeds and make money. If it were legal in the whole country I think the laws would change.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 29, 2016)

States would need to become more competitive to retain the tax dollars generated from mmj related operations.... I think the taxes would decrease considerably


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> It's because the laws here in Colorado are retarded. They basically make it impossible to sell seeds and make money. If it were legal in the whole country I think the laws would change.


Yep. Once weed is legal on the federal level and the big boys step in, seeds will be massed produced and offered direct from the manufacturer which will cut out the middle man seed vendors. I would be shocked if prices don't drop drastically.

Having said that, I'm not exactly thrilled about the idea of Monsanto and Philip Morris being involved in anything to do with marijuana...but it's coming. Weed is the #1 cash crop in this country. It's a multi billion dollar industry. The fat cats will be at the trough...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 29, 2016)

made my first purchase at seedherenow for some Purple Fat Pie..really wanted to snag a pack..never tried the bank so made a small order. Looking at Substrate now for IHG or GreenLinePortal. anyone with experience? since TDT is a potential risky option now im gonna steer clear of them for a min.

I think the PFP is gonna be some serious dank.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 29, 2016)

and their lobbyists will make it illegal for home farmers.

Tobacco is illegal to grow in many states yall know?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 29, 2016)

Gmo herb...comin soon


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 29, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> made my first purchase at seedherenow for some Purple Fat Pie..really wanted to snag a pack..never tried the bank so made a small order. Looking at Substrate now for IHG or GreenLinePortal. anyone with experience? since TDT is a potential risky option now im gonna steer clear of them for a min.
> 
> I think the PFP is gonna be some serious dank.


get fat purple right from hazeman $25 a pack!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 29, 2016)

I want to see what the Black Cherry Pie BX does..and I know bro ive been eyeing that hazeman deal at attitude for a minute aswell buy a pack get a free pack of fat purple..i think i might say fuck it and grab elephant stomper soon enough..free pack so why the fuck not (other than the Fat Purple are probably old seedstock but anything can happen)


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 29, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> get fat purple right from hazeman $25 a pack!


How do you get right from hazeman?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> How do you get right from hazeman?


Ya i misread and left out the right from hazeman part loll id be in for that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I want to see what the Black Cherry Pie BX does..and I know bro ive been eyeing that hazeman deal at attitude for a minute aswell buy a pack get a free pack of fat purple..i think i might say fuck it and grab elephant stomper soon enough..free pack so why the fuck not (other than the Fat Purple are probably old seedstock but anything can happen)



The only pics I've seen on RIU of Fat Purple - not counting mine with pm - were by @ampgrb, and looked brilliant. I wish that cat was still around.......but I agree - I'd have been all over the free FP offer had it not been for the mold. Maybe it wasn't the plants weak resistance, but as I've never had the problem before or since [ so far ], and two green plants in the same tent weren't affected, I'm not going to risk it. They sure were pretty plants, though.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 29, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Ya i misread and left out the right from hazeman part loll id be in for that.





hockeybry2 said:


> How do you get right from hazeman?


Seemingly like every other breeder now lol. Through instagram of course!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 29, 2016)

hazeman seeds on IG. he is awesome. he worked alot of the grapesomper with keyplay before they had a falling out. his gear is legit. GGG either owes alot to hazeman or hazeman owes alot to GGG. dont know the drama. dont give a fuck all I know is he is old school and works his lines.

G13 is in alot of it along with mendo montage. his new tuna lines should be killer. he is out of MI and sends asap. no credit cards. just money order or cash but it sends out asap.

he has full strainlist on IG. tell him dankwhisperer on IG sent ya. dont be a noob. if you have questions on strains ask me as I ran alot of em.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep. Once weed is legal on the federal level and the big boys step in, seeds will be massed produced and offered direct from the manufacturer which will cut out the middle man seed vendors. I would be shocked if prices don't drop drastically.
> 
> Having said that, I'm not exactly thrilled about the idea of Monsanto and Philip Morris being involved in anything to do with marijuana...but it's coming. Weed is the #1 cash crop in this country. It's a multi billion dollar industry. The fat cats will be at the trough...


They already got their grubby paws on the marijuana industry, they own general hydroponics and scotts, vermicrop , and numerious other companies in the industry, heard they already sequenced the DNA of a sativa strain and have done GMO experiments on marijuana.


----------



## compassionateExotic (Jan 29, 2016)

In-house Needs to find a better Seedbank cause these both 3rd parties that have stock seem to have a shitload of haters.

Find better 3rd parties or see directly! great lakes ?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 29, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> made my first purchase at seedherenow for some Purple Fat Pie..really wanted to snag a pack..never tried the bank so made a small order. Looking at Substrate now for IHG or GreenLinePortal. anyone with experience? since TDT is a potential risky option now im gonna steer clear of them for a min.
> 
> I think the PFP is gonna be some serious dank.


seedsherenow is a good place to shop and they ship fast. 
greenline is slower.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 29, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> hazeman seeds on IG. he is awesome. he worked alot of the grapesomper with keyplay before they had a falling out. his gear is legit. GGG either owes alot to hazeman or hazeman owes alot to GGG. dont know the drama. dont give a fuck all I know is he is old school and works his lines.
> 
> G13 is in alot of it along with mendo montage. his new tuna lines should be killer. he is out of MI and sends asap. no credit cards. just money order or cash but it sends out asap.
> 
> he has full strainlist on IG. tell him dankwhisperer on IG sent ya. dont be a noob. if you have questions on strains ask me as I ran alot of em.


What lines have mendo montage? I hit him up on ig....now it's trying to pick the most fire strains that hazeman has!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 29, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> seedsherenow is a good place to shop and they ship fast.
> greenline is slower.


Good to know thx...wish Inhouse would drop more gear there. especially mother of all cherries.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 29, 2016)

lemon stomper is huge yielding lemony goodness. fugu kush, mikado, elephant stomper are all good. cant go wrong with any of em.

just order 12 like i did


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 29, 2016)

What's up fellas IHG restock on SG


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What's up fellas IHG restock on SG


Where


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 29, 2016)

Substrate genetics


Traxx187 said:


> Where


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 29, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Where


Right lol all these damn acronyms now?!!?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm learning as I go. New to site and growing. Hope you get what you looking for 


natro.hydro said:


> Right lol all these damn acronyms now?!!?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm learning as I go. New to site and growing. Hope you get what you looking for


Well they sold out of what i wanted so that failed


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 29, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Well they sold out of what i wanted so that failed[/QUOTE what you was after


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 29, 2016)

Do they give freebies at SG


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 29, 2016)

Anyone got info on purple ark? Thanks


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 29, 2016)

The cookiefi


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 29, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> lemon stomper is huge yielding lemony goodness. fugu kush, mikado, elephant stomper are all good. cant go wrong with any of em.
> 
> just order 12 like i did


We are on the same page I see. I think I've got 8 packs of hazemans gear. Growing a cross I did with mikado at the moment


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 29, 2016)

Looks like my prayers were answered..picked up 2 packs of mother of all cherries.thx for the headsup bro.

Dont care if they give freebies really..i just hope i get my beans first time using substrate we shall see how it goes.. got 2 packs for $140 +$9 international shipping..and sourpatch is $100 for one pack..im happy regardless.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 29, 2016)

5/5 females WCP two weeks in.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 29, 2016)

v.s one said:


> 5/5 females WCP two weeks in.View attachment 3596832


Got a pack of these aswell..so 5/5 females on a pack of regs..wot r the chances m8


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 29, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Got a pack of these aswell..so 5/5 females on a pack of regs..wot r the chances m8


Hopefully you didn't get all of v.s.'s males...


----------



## v.s one (Jan 29, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Got a pack of these aswell..so 5/5 females on a pack of regs..wot r the chances m8


I'm sorry 5/6. I got one more plant to sex, and I'm crossing my fingers it's a male.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 29, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Hit me up if that happens. Wink wink


Lol if that does happen I better get a nice fuckin stud!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 29, 2016)

I was cunthairs from adding Double Purple Hulk to my order..wish they restocked with Rainbow Cookies. seen far to many killer pics of RC on IG.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 29, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I was cunthairs from adding Double Purple Hulk to my order..wish they restocked with Rainbow Cookies. seen far to many killer pics of RC on IG.


I had the chance to grab them but I been wanting to grow gdp. So I got Grand double purple. Really impressed so far with I H G.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 29, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I was cunthairs from adding Double Purple Hulk to my order..wish they restocked with Rainbow Cookies. seen far to many killer pics of RC on IG.


I know where to get some rainbow cookies !


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 29, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I know where to get some rainbow cookies !


GreenLinePortal? I know ive been eyeing them for afew days..but much happier that i got 2x mother of all cherries..but ya never know i buy beans like i buy groceries.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 29, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> GreenLinePortal? I know ive been eyeing them for afew days..but much happier that i got 2x mother of all cherries..but ya never know i buy beans like i buy groceries.


Last week i saw 8 now down to 4 gonna grab a couple !


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I know where to get some rainbow cookies !


I've got a pack; will tee a few up to follow the purple animal kush.

Do any of you knowledgeable cats know what the 'sherbert' in the rainbow cookies is? I read about it before buying the pack, but can't remember where I saw it or what it specifically said, but I must have been impressed....

BTW - hitting one of the lemon cripplers, which has turned into a nice creamy light lemon after 3 weeks in the jar.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 29, 2016)

..thats why ive held off on em.. id like more info but the pics of her make it tempting to grab a pack.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got a pack; will tee a few up to follow the purple animal kush.
> 
> Do any of you knowledgeable cats know what the 'sherbert' in the rainbow cookies is? I read about it before buying the pack, but can't remember where I saw it or what it specifically said, but I must have been impressed....
> 
> BTW - hitting one of the lemon cripplers, which has turned into a nice creamy light lemon after 3 weeks in the jar.



cookie fam sherbet.

I bought double rainbow and purple glue if I remember right.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 29, 2016)

Sorry posted the wrong pic. I know IHG has fire but WCP is a beast . Lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Sorry posted the wrong pic. I know IHG has fire but WCP is a beast . LolView attachment 3596910


What's WCP


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What's WCP


White Cherry Pie. Wifi x black cherry pie.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> White Cherry Pie. Wifi x black cherry pie.


Okay looking good btw


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 30, 2016)

Crystal Cookies at 5 weeks.

I am very happy with the how this looks. Unfortunately She hermed at some point and missed it, so I plucked some seeds forming, but that is not unexpected with a Cookies cross which is notorious for this. I am sure my conditions had something to do with it. Anyway, here it is:


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 30, 2016)

shes def a froster thats for sure.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 30, 2016)

I will pay closer attention to the two I have that are a few weeks behind this one. I have a pretty good idea what may have caused stress to the plant pictured.

But yea definitely a froster. It's why I showed the fan leaf close up.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 30, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Crystal Cookies at 5 weeks.
> 
> I am very happy with the how this looks. Unfortunately She hermed at some point and missed it, so I plucked some seeds forming, but that is not unexpected with a Cookies cross which is notorious for this. I am sure my conditions had something to do with it. Anyway, here it is:
> View attachment 3597227 View attachment 3597228 View attachment 3597229


Damn, that is frosty! Great job.

What sort of smells are you picking up?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Damn, that is frosty! Great job.
> 
> What sort of smells are you picking up?


I'd describe it as exotic fruit in a shortbread cookie.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2016)

Purple animal kush, just waiting for a bloom tent to open up.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Purple animal kush, just waiting for a bloom tent to open up.
> 
> View attachment 3597314


I wish I could go from seed to Dwc. Send me a tutorial on your technique. Love Dwc faster frostier. Looks good.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I wish I could go from seed to Dwc. Send me a tutorial on your technique. Love Dwc faster frostier. Looks good.


ALERT: _I've never argued that DWC is better or worse than any other growing technique, so let's not bring that old horse debate into this thread. I do it because it's simple, and doesn't attract soil borne insects. That's about it.
_
1. I still crack seeds with great success in paper towells, then place in root plug or jiffy 7 pellet. Keep under a humidity dome - I use washed McDonalds parfait cups [ they're delicious, btw. ] Many single cups vs one dome with many seedlings works better for me.

2. When roots show, I move it to a styrofoam cup filled with lava pellets, and holes punched in the bottom of the cup. This cup is placed in a 2nd cup - same size - with a solid bottom. Water the seedling once daily, pouring through the stones to the second cup. I never use nutes until they ask for it [ slight paleness ].

3. When roots grow two inch tails into the second cup, it's time to place them in your bucket. *** If you have plants ahead, and need to buy some time, it's easy to set the first cup into another same size cup of stones [ holes in bottom ] about 1/3 full, so they're not easily tipped over. You'll gain a week, then move into buckets. 

That's about it, amigo.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> ALERT: _I've never argued that DWC is better or worse than any other growing technique, so let's not bring that old horse debate into this thread. I do it because it's simple, and doesn't attract soil borne insects. That's about it.
> _
> 1. I still crack seeds with great success in paper towells, then place in root plug or jiffy 7 pellet. Keep under a humidity dome - I use washed McDonalds parfait cups [ they're delicious, btw. ] Many single cups vs one dome with many seedlings works better for me.
> 
> ...


Good strat, I use a similar method, but don't go into the cups just right into the rocks after the seeds pop in the dome.
Here's my current RDWC plant, golden lemons from DNA seeds.

I think our methods might be a little different because my DWC system has a recycling drip feeder too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Good strat, I use a similar method, but don't go into the cups just right into the rocks after the seeds pop in the dome.
> Here's my current RDWC plant, golden lemons from DNA seeds.
> 
> I think our methods might be a little different because my DWC system has a recycling drip feeder too.


That's a cool pic - I've got to get into LEDs one day. I did drip lines some years ago, but now just use individual Lowes buckets, air pumps and air stones. Rather than recycling, the nute/water gets changed with fresh solution weekly.

I use individual cups because not every contestant makes it into the semi-finals.  Pull a male, or poorly performing plant out, and replace with another rooted cup, usually a low cost fem popped as a just in case backup.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a cool pic - I've got to get into LEDs one day. I did drip lines some years ago, but now just use individual Lowes buckets, air pumps and air stones. Rather than recycling, the nute/water gets changed with fresh solution weekly.
> 
> I use individual cups because not every contestant makes it into the semi-finals.  Pull a male, or poorly performing plant out, and replace with another rooted cup, usually a low cost fem popped as a just in case backup.


Thank you, yeah the plants love the LEDs I call my LED room the plant spa  that middle LED has a spot for a 18% UV-B that I introduce after week 2 flower, run it 2 hours at the end of day, CAKES on the resin.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 30, 2016)

I am a dwc grower as well but my method is much more simple than that. I pop the seeds in paper towel. Place in rock wool cubes when tap root shows and throw into humidity dome. Once it sprouts I plant in netpot bucket lid and into a bucket with some roots excel. 3-7 days later my roots hit the water beneath the net pot. I don't top feed either.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 30, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Why would you use your real name and address for illegal activities...even in a legal state the feds can still rip you a new one...the feds do not recognize any states cannabis laws


using fake names and shit will get you busted faster, use your real stats and read about plausible deniability. never ship to a grow ever,,,


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 30, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I am a dwc grower as well but my method is much more simple than that. I pop the seeds in paper towel. Place in rock wool cubes when tap root shows and throw into humidity dome. Once it sprouts I plant in netpot bucket lid and into a bucket with some roots excel. 3-7 days later my roots hit the water beneath the net pot. I don't top feed either.


Do you water by hand for the first 3-7 days or they cool without it?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 30, 2016)

No. I soak my cubes pretty good prior to dropping the popped seed. I might throw some water when I first plant but typically no. I do put the water level a little bit higher when I plant them but I find the roots find that bubbled water without my help.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 30, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> No. I soak my cubes pretty good prior to dropping the popped seed. I might throw some water when I first plant but typically no. I do put the water level a little bit higher when I plant them but I find the roots find that bubbled water without my help.


Ahhh yea I don't use rockwool it does soak up a lot more water than the rapid rooters and you can have a larger piece so I can see a good soak lasting a week.

Another question for the all of you hydro guys, hey I been running hygrozyme to keep my rez good and no root rot, what do you guys use?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 30, 2016)

I innoculate with mykos and azos and use roots excelerator up through week 4 of flower and then switch to regen a root to finish out. Also I use hydroguard.

I cant keep my rez sterile so I opt for adding benies to my root zone.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I am a dwc grower as well but my method is much more simple than that.


Hey man....you;re the King of Simplicity, and that's fine w/ me. 
But.......are you _really ? 



BigLittlejohn said:



I innoculate with mykos and azos and use roots excelerator up through week 4 of flower and then switch to regen a root to finish out. Also I use hydroguard.

I cant keep my rez sterile so I opt for adding benies to my root zone.

Click to expand...

I don't do _*any *of that.....lol. That's not to say I didn't use to. Then I ran out of all those root health additives, and ran just the nutes, and found no difference, except the $40 to re-up the root treatments stayed home with pappa. 

Changing the solution weekly seems to be all that's necessary. A failed / strangled air stone is the only thing that's ever caused root problems for me.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 30, 2016)

lol. Planting is probably the only part that I do "simply". I am always tinkering with the feeding recipe etc.

I didnt used to do any of that before (innoculation) but I found noticeable differences in root health and plant growth as result. 

BTW I am just sharing what I do and what works for me. I would never try to dissuade someone from doin something that works for them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> BTW I am just sharing what I do and what works for me. I would never try to dissuade someone from doin something that works for them.


Wait.....you mean we're not moving into the 'you suck', 'you suck worse' obligatory next phase of _discussion_? 

And today there was this cat on the Bodhi thread talking about the 'pos vibe' from the people there.

*who are you people, and what are you doing to RIU ?? 
*
_@BigLittlejohn - Blue Dream is @ 40 days and looking awesome - had to cop a few singles from Choice. _


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 30, 2016)

Amos Now that Ive cured it, Blue Dream is the best tasting thing in my stable. A great daytime smoke because its light and energetic enough to not slow you down, but strong enough to feel it. I have a clone at day 49 going strong. Good yielder too. I am regretting not taking another cut or two.

lol. Plenty of others enjoy that line of discussion, Im here to help and learn, learn and help.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> ALERT: _I've never argued that DWC is better or worse than any other growing technique, so let's not bring that old horse debate into this thread. I do it because it's simple, and doesn't attract soil borne insects. That's about it.
> _
> 1. I still crack seeds with great success in paper towells, then place in root plug or jiffy 7 pellet. Keep under a humidity dome - I use washed McDonalds parfait cups [ they're delicious, btw. ] Many single cups vs one dome with many seedlings works better for me.
> 
> ...


 What nutes you using? I find flora nova good but to organic. Gonna roll with uncle bob's recipe this next round.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 30, 2016)

House and Garden nutes for me mostly. I do mix a few other things in.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2016)

GH - Maxi Gro, Maxi Bloom, Liquid Kool Bloom, Powder Kool Bloom - different mix at different stages. I pretty much follow the manufacturer's guideline, and find most plants dig it. The one's that don't I don't need.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 30, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> House and Garden nutes for me mostly. I do mix a few other things in.


Yeah I did the aqua flakes and roots. I used them when first came out and they wanted you to wait. Twenty mins for A and twenty mins for B. I got impatient with that but had good results.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 30, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I am a dwc grower as well but my method is much more simple than that. I pop the seeds in paper towel. Place in rock wool cubes when tap root shows and throw into humidity dome. Once it sprouts I plant in netpot bucket lid and into a bucket with some roots excel. 3-7 days later my roots hit the water beneath the net pot. I don't top feed either.


I used coco in my net cup this run. I use 3" in my dwc and just plant seed straight into system. Fill the water just the the bottom of the coco so it stays most. Didn't have to hand water or anything. No moving around or reporting. Turned out alright lol.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2016)

^ Nice...real nice. What is it?


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ Nice...real nice. What is it?


It's auto purple kush. And a cream of the crop strain I had running while I vegged put my double berry and pineapple chunk.




closer to chop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 31, 2016)

They had good timing though because these girls really took over the space.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 31, 2016)

Guys heard about mephesito genetics ! Autos are crazy


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 31, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Guys heard about mephesito genetics ! Autos are crazy


Who carry mephesito traxx


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 31, 2016)

I've gor 2 sour crack autos from mephisto...I've seen nothing but great things from them....never really gotten into autos


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 31, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Yeah I did the aqua flakes and roots. I used them when first came out and they wanted you to wait. Twenty mins for A and twenty mins for B. I got impatient with that but had good results.


Ha! Yea, I never wait the 20 minutes before adding the B when I am mixing nutes. Never had an issue. I do raise the PH after Mixing A & B, because it drops the water to below 5.0.

Oh and Amos, I never change my res in Veg. I just top off and increase feeding over time. I only do Res changes in Flower. I am pretty much a treat them like hoes in Veg and treat them like Ladies in Flower. lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Oh and Amos, I never change my res in Veg. I just top off and increase feeding over time. I only do Res changes in Flower. I am pretty much a treat them like hoes in Veg and treat them like Ladies in Flower. lol.


Right...it seems a waste to throw out a solution of nutes during veg, as there's little chance it's been depleted enough to matter. But I do it more as a way of keeping the roots happy w/o all the other products we've discussed. I have no idea if that's the reason I never have root problems......but concentrated nutes are cheap enough, ya know? 

I have to add...lol.....that sometimes I'll dilute and use the discarded nutes on younger plants, if there's no evidence [ smell] of a problem.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 31, 2016)

Purple GSC X ANIMAL COOKIES seedling, 2 Golden Goat Clones  Happy Toking All.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 31, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I used coco in my net cup this run. I use 3" in my dwc and just plant seed straight into system. Fill the water just the the bottom of the coco so it stays most. Didn't have to hand water or anything. No moving around or reporting. Turned out alright lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same exact thing once, only negative I noticed is some residue comes off the coco in the first couple weeks into the rez, plant grew HUGE in the coco substitute. Might try it again but right now i'm just using the rocks.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I did the same exact thing once, only negative I noticed is some residue comes off the coco in the first couple weeks into the rez, plant grew HUGE in the coco substitute. Might try it again but right now i'm just using the rocks.


I just used the coco because I had a coupe bricks laying around. Was really nice to not have to deal with moving seedlings or hand watering or anything like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 31, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I just used the coco because I had a coupe bricks laying around. Was really nice to not have to deal with moving seedlings or hand watering or anything like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yea, works great, I was growing in coco hand watering for like 2 years, I liked it for the yields but I just couldn't get my flavor profile the same as my no till organics, so I just went back to RDWC for my yields and still do the notill for my tasty head stash . I make concentrates out of my DWC buds and smoke some sometimes


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Oh yea, works great, I was growing in coco hand watering for like 2 years, I liked it for the yields but I just couldn't get my flavor profile the same as my no till organics, so I just went back to RDWC for my yields and still do the notill for my tasty head stash . I make concentrates out of my DWC buds and smoke some sometimes


With the 3" net pots I didn't have a huge amount of residue. After a couple Rez changes the water started coming out clean again. The coco at the top also dries out mostly so there's no chance of fungus gnats or mold or algae, which is nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 31, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> With the 3" net pots I didn't have a huge amount of residue. After a couple Rez changes the water started coming out clean again. The coco at the top also dries out mostly so there's no chance of fungus gnats or mold or algae, which is nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't get any algae or gnats or anything and my system has a top drip feeder, but yea I see the possibility of that, my net pot is huge, like 2 gallons.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I didn't get any algae or gnats or anything and my system has a top drip feeder, but yea I see the possibility of that, my net pot is huge, like 2 gallons.


Yeah i try to have as little medium as possible. I recently, as an experiment, used a paper towel and poked the taproot through in a mini dwc water bottle to see if that was enough. The answer is yes lol.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 31, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah i try to have as little medium as possible. I recently, as an experiment, used a paper towel and poked the taproot through in a mini dwc water bottle to see if that was enough. The answer is yes lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see how less medium would be ok, I mean the plant mostly hangs into the water under it anyway...I am still learning DWC and always open to new things. Thanks for talking with me by the way


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I can see how less medium would be ok, I mean the plant mostly hangs into the water under it anyway...I am still learning DWC and always open to new things. Thanks for talking with me by the way


Not a problem. I like convos about grow medium. I just rigged up an aeroponic system I'm going to run next cycle with some cookie wreck cuttings. The growth rate is supposed to be better than dwc due to the ratio of oxygen:water vs waterxygen. Even more can go wrong though. Never tried it myself but I figured it was worth a shop so I would have a personal experience with aero to see if I like it better or worse than dwc. 

I honestly like to use as little as possible in my growing technique. Kind of minimalist. And when I eliminated soil my grow area got cleaner and easier to manage. Plus not having to deal with throwing anything away after harvest and replacements is awesome. If I can get down to just water oxygen and nutrient as media i think that will be the most efficient/productive setup possible. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 31, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Not a problem. I like convos about grow medium. I just rigged up an aeroponic system I'm going to run next cycle with some cookie wreck cuttings. The growth rate is supposed to be better than dwc due to the ratio of oxygen:water vs waterxygen. Even more can go wrong though. Never tried it myself but I figured it was worth a shop so I would have a personal experience with aero to see if I like it better or worse than dwc.
> 
> I honestly like to use as little as possible in my growing technique. Kind of minimalist. And when I eliminated soil my grow area got cleaner and easier to manage. Plus not having to deal with throwing anything away after harvest and replacements is awesome. If I can get down to just water oxygen and nutrient as media i think that will be the most efficient/productive setup possible.
> 
> ...


I have a 7 spot aerogarden  Plants grow soooo fast in it. I use a bubble stone in it too


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I have a 7 spot aerogarden  Plants grow soooo fast in it. I use a bubble stone in it too


That's sweet. I made a faero system so if the roots grow too deep it'll be a glorified dwc lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 31, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's sweet. I made a faero system so if the roots grow too deep it'll be a glorified dwc lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's growing Cherry Tomatoes


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> It's growing Cherry Tomatoes
> View attachment 3598035


Do you have an aero timer for your misters?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 31, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Do you have an aero timer for your misters?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's on the front of that unit, has the aero controls and the lighting controls. It works off a pump not a mister, kinda a weird aero system. Kinda sprays water with a pump thru a weird plastic thingy under the lid of the container. Almost like a drip system. it has 3 modes, germination, intermediate, and heavy growth.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> It's on the front of that unit, has the aero controls and the lighting controls. It works off a pump not a mister, kinda a weird aero system. Kinda sprays water with a pump thru a weird plastic thingy under the lid of the container. Almost like a drip system. it has 3 modes, germination, intermediate, and heavy growth.


That's pretty sweet. I made mine from pvc and misters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 31, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's pretty sweet. I made mine from pvc and misters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I have a friend who makes an aero cloning units for around 350$ it has like 200 sites or some crazy shit like that. uses the spray nozzles.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yea I have a friend who makes an aero cloning units for around 350$ it has like 200 sites or some crazy shit like that. uses the spray nozzles.


Man I spent like $40 on mine lol. Maybe I should get into that business lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Jan 31, 2016)

Has anyone ordered from TDT? I'm scared but they did a restock.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 31, 2016)

with these rumours of law enforcement interception im wary of doing anymore business with them until i hear of some solid positive news coming forth, maybe TDT could offer a statement of reassurance here on RIU? i reckon most of their clients are from here, just to quell those rumours?


----------



## v.s one (Feb 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ive ordered some of my best beans ive got in stock from TDT in the last 6 mths, but with these rumours of law enforcement interception im wary of doing anymore business with them until i hear of some solid positive news coming forth


Yeah your right . I guess patients is the best thing right now. The man might be takin orders who knows.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 1, 2016)

I've lurked here on riu for 2 years, ihg has some fire here's animal pie cookie leaner, threw 2 beans down and got this one and a mostly purple mutant that turned out great will post pics tomm when she's dryer


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 1, 2016)

Animal pie ,this one stinks of purple and tastes the same , very potent for Chopin day 60, both phenos ive grew were fast,strong , and large ,somewhere around 70 gs off each on a 30 day veg in 5gallon buckets


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 1, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Has anyone ordered from TDT? I'm scared but they did a restock.


What did they restock?


----------



## v.s one (Feb 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What did they restock?


Bcp bx 1 citral Pakistan a couple others but to many rumors so I'm going to try DVG.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 1, 2016)

I wish they'd stock some rare dankness, la plata, sin city...


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I wish they'd stock some rare dankness, la plata, sin city...


Check out greenlineportal


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Check out greenlineportal


I've been looking at greenline and Great Lakes... Both usa based right?


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 1, 2016)

Purple GSCxAnimal Cookies update. Going to transplant into 1 gallon pots in a little while, just waiting for them to drink up a watering. They are the 2 on the right.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I've been looking at greenline and Great Lakes... Both usa based right?


Yup


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 1, 2016)

Yep it was time to trans plant, roots started to fill out the solo cups. Time to hit them with some Bio Root then start feeding with my new nutes.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 1, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Purple GSCxAnimal Cookies update. Going to transplant into 1 gallon pots in a little while, just waiting for them to drink up a watering. They are the 2 on the right.View attachment 3598956


looks like that one in the lower left has got some bizarro genes


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks like that one in the lower left has got some bizarro genes


I took that clone i week of flower and there was some good bud production going on. After it rooted it did a re veg, wont be taking clones that late again for sure. The rest of the clones i cut a week earlier and did not have the re veg effect.


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Feb 1, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I am germinating my Purple GSC x Animal Cookies, literally zero of my 00 kush breath made it.


After reading a few of your posts regarding the pale/immature nature of your 007 Kush Breath seeds it motivated me to take a look at my pack...........

Lo and behold my beans are CONSISTENT/EXACTLY as you stated the conditions of yours. Very pale and immature looking and TBH I have ZERO expectations for them at this point............

On a more positive note I did receive in the mail today a pack of Animal Blues with Purple Ark freebies.............


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 1, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> After reading a few of your posts regarding the pale/immature nature of your 007 Kush Breath seeds it motivated me to take a look at my pack...........
> 
> Lo and behold my beans are CONSISTENT/EXACTLY as you stated the conditions of yours. Very pale and immature looking and TBH I have ZERO expectations for them at this point............
> 
> On a more positive note I did receive in the mail today a pack of Animal Blues with Purple Ark freebies.............


Sorry to hear that, hope you have better germ rates than me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> After reading a few of your posts regarding the pale/immature nature of your 007 Kush Breath seeds it motivated me to take a look at my pack...........
> 
> Lo and behold my beans are CONSISTENT/EXACTLY as you stated the conditions of yours. Very pale and immature looking and TBH I have ZERO expectations for them at this point............
> 
> On a more positive note I did receive in the mail today a pack of Animal Blues with Purple Ark freebies.............


What seedbank ?


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Feb 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Sorry to hear that, hope you have better germ rates than me.


I hope so too Man!!! If I infact get lucky and get 007 to Germinate I'll shoot ya a line and see if ya want a slip......


----------



## LOUDPACKSHAWDY (Feb 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What seedbank ?


dankteam


----------



## greencropper (Feb 2, 2016)

LOUDPACKSHAWDY said:


> dankteam


no suits sittin in a car outside your place?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> no suits sittin in a car outside your place?


All depends when it was ordered..i think this dude has had them for abit anyways. Based solely on his previous posts.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> no suits sittin in a car outside your place?


Nah bro its all about the drones now .


----------



## greencropper (Feb 2, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Nah bro its all about the drones now .


i hope theres jamming devices out soon so they can be made uncontrollable & crash


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i hope theres jamming devices out soon so they can be made uncontrollable & crash


Read two news articles on this already, one country is using Eagles and an article from the US is talking about using Hawks lolololol. Forget fighting technology with technology lets go flinstones on these bitches.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 2, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Read two news articles on this already, one country is using Eagles and an article from the US is talking about using Hawks lolololol. Forget fighting technology with technology lets go flinstones on these bitches.


hehehe...absolutey...if i was good enough with a slingshot i would use that too...


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> hehehe...absolutey...if i was good enough with a slingshot i would use that too...


Imagine trying to shoot a drone and hitting the old lady pruning her rose bush down the street LOLOLOLOLOL... ooops...

Alright, not trying to hijack the thread just checking up on how everyones seeds are coming along and if there were any more inhouseporn going on. They have a lot of interesting crosses I just don't trust em so I need others to hop on the train first.


----------



## trippnface (Feb 2, 2016)

really looks like damn near everything that purp hulk touches brings some purps 
nice male keeper for sure
ready to see how all the different flavors pull through . 
most pics i have seen of purp hulk are still from him i think


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 2, 2016)

Here's my velvet pie girl @ day 50 getting close to chop chop time. She is a little leafy but damn she smells sweet and she's really sticky.


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 2, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> I just don't trust em so I need others to hop on the train first.


Yes and no, ya gotta leed by example, while others be doubting waiting for grow journals, take the risk it like $100 tops. And first in first served, the early bird gets the worm. By taking the risk you could be rewarded with a rare one off phenotype that becomes the next biggest clone only strain. Or ya get burnt  lol


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 2, 2016)

Yoda weed 

what seedbank did ya get the purple gsc x animal cookies and do they have anymore. Sounds like a dope cross no pun intended


----------



## greencropper (Feb 2, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Here's my velvet pie girl @ day 50 getting close to chop chop time. She is a little leafy but damn she smells sweet[/QUOT





needsomebeans said:


> Here's my velvet pie girl @ day 50 getting close to chop chop time. She is a little leafy but damn she smells sweet and she's really sticky.View attachment 3599818


thats one glamour harvest with those different types maturing now....mines 3mths away


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 2, 2016)

I am real guilty of popping too many beans and not vegging them long enough, but it keeps me in a variety of smoke. I've got two more IHG girls going 12/12 from seed. Good vibes your way friend.


greencropper said:


> thats one glamour harvest with those different types maturing now....mines 3mths away


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 2, 2016)

Bean Busy said:


> Yoda weed
> 
> what seedbank did ya get the purple gsc x animal cookies and do they have anymore. Sounds like a dope cross no pun intended


I'm not yoda but these were given out as part of a promo that the dank team had. That is how I got mine any who.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 2, 2016)

Bean Busy said:


> Yoda weed
> 
> what seedbank did ya get the purple gsc x animal cookies and do they have anymore. Sounds like a dope cross no pun intended





needsomebeans said:


> I'm not yoda but these were given out as part of a promo that the dank team had. That is how I got mine any who.


Ty beans


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 2, 2016)

Here's a family pic of everything￼  kushies on the left corner and sliver backs right behind them. Kushies flexing over everyone lol. Happy growing riu FAM.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 2, 2016)

Bean Busy said:


> Yes and no, ya gotta leed by example, while others be doubting waiting for grow journals, take the risk it like $100 tops. And first in first served, the early bird gets the worm. By taking the risk you could be rewarded with a rare one off phenotype that becomes the next biggest clone only strain. Or ya get burnt  lol


Or I could just be realistic and wait for the journals while I pop the 500 something seeds I already bought.


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 2, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Or I could just be realistic and wait for the journals while I pop the 500 something seeds I already bought.


Realistically when you bought some those 500 seeds surely you had taken the gamble on a few packs. Basically like all seeds when there hot. Get the getting while the getting is good or wait for the restock and take the chance of rushed out immature stock coz it's so hyped up e.g. GSC and you'll probably be more pissed for not getting them when you could of, instead of waiting and getting not as labled, hermie or immature seeds. Lessons we must learn ourselves I guess.


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 2, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Ty beans


I googled ty beans and beanie babies sites came up. Do you have a link or where they a promo at the dank team.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2016)

Bean Busy said:


> I googled ty beans and beanie babies sites came up. Do you have a link or where they a promo at the dank team.


Not Yoda, or beans either, but they were Dank Team freebies sent w/ purchase of a pack of IHG fems.


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 3, 2016)

Hilarious.. I just got it... ty beans. ty = thankyou. dam acronyms / abbreviations. Well if ya can't laugh at yourself who can ya laugh at.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2016)

Bean Busy said:


> Yoda weed
> 
> what seedbank did ya get the purple gsc x animal cookies and do they have anymore. Sounds like a dope cross no pun intended


BTW - Lemon CRippler was originally given away as a TDT freebee [ OG Ghost x animal cookies ] before getting put on the sales menu, so keep your eyes out for that. Could happen.


----------



## trippnface (Feb 3, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Here's my velvet pie girl @ day 50 getting close to chop chop time. She is a little leafy but damn she smells sweet and she's really sticky.View attachment 3599818



beautiful dude


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 3, 2016)

trippnface said:


> really looks like damn near everything that purp hulk touches brings some purps
> nice male keeper for sure
> ready to see how all the different flavors pull through .
> most pics i have seen of purp hulk are still from him i think


I was about to comment on the purple hulk line. 

so I've grown bcpbx and mother of cherries and I must say if you were a fan of them both definately get Twisted Velvet and OGKB/uncirculated x purple hulk if he even releases this one. 

I still have to see what Purple Sherb will do! Pictures coming soon.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 3, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Imagine trying to shoot a drone and hitting the old lady pruning her rose bush down the street LOLOLOLOLOL... ooops...
> 
> Alright, not trying to hijack the thread just checking up on how everyones seeds are coming along and if there were any more inhouseporn going on. They have a lot of interesting crosses I just don't trust em so I need others to hop on the train first.


https://www.minds.com/blog/view/538487741193658368?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=fb&utm_campaign=marchagainstmonsanto

anti drone gat


----------



## greencropper (Feb 3, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> https://www.minds.com/blog/view/538487741193658368?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=fb&utm_campaign=marchagainstmonsanto
> 
> anti drone gat


thats what im talkin about!, though they will probably bring out a law that you will get into as much trouble as if you had a vault full of unregistered AR15's if your caught with one


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 4, 2016)

Anyone have pics of animal pie growing and flowered out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 4, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> I've lurked here on riu for 2 years, ihg has some fire here's animal pie cookie leaner, threw 2 beans down and got this one and a mostly purple mutant that turned out great will post pics tomm when she's dryerView attachment 3598521


Got any pics of the plants?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 4, 2016)

Harvested the two I ran a week before I became a member, there's an animal pie hashtag on Instagram with lots of pics of it, I will tell u I liked em so I picked up 3 more packs to dig thru


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 4, 2016)

Not what ur looking for , but  Here's a pic of the mutant pheno more cured out,taste like Creme soda pop


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 4, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Not what ur looking for , but View attachment 3600681 Here's a pic of the mutant pheno more cured out,taste like Creme soda pop


Fuck yeah! Nice work


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> PAK reg fems. Place your bets.View attachment 3586134



I never did get any bets on what sex the reg/fems would be.......last call. They are at day 8 flip. Two of three could have been called today, but will give 'em at least a day to prove me wrong.


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 4, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I never did get any bets on what sex the reg/fems would be.......last call. They are at day 8 flip. Two of three could have been called today, but will give 'em at least a day to prove me wrong.


Reg


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Reg


LOL.....ya think? 

But........they promised !


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 4, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL.....ya think?
> 
> But........they promised !


Sting a lil, huh...bean there LOL (not IHG tho)


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 4, 2016)

> ="Amos Otis, post: 12298766, member: 465641"LOL....ya think?
> 
> But........they promised !


Sux tho!!! Wasnt tryn to come off as callous to your situation... Could turn neg into pos and f2 em if any are worthwhile...


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 4, 2016)

Amos those are Fems I'd bet , can't wait to see myself, but there gonna be fem..I had a similar deal happen to me where under my animal pie sticker was Tahoe x uncirculated Psa x whatever.....and was weary to run them but damn they was all animal....need a p.a.k pack myself, wonder how potent it is, need to find a smoke report and check that out


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Sux tho!!! Wasnt tryn to come off as callous to your situation... Could turn neg into pos and f2 em if any are worthwhile...


No worries, amigo - I wouldn't think to take you that way.  

Honestly, I never bought the explanation from Chris [ TDT ] about the mixup - too many things just didn't add up, and I usually always give businesses the initial benefit of the doubt. But why would anyone print labels for beans that don't exist? Then the IHG cat 'confirmed the story here, so I popped the 3 straight away. I also then popped a cheap pack of TGA 3D right behind them as the backup plan.  So, at most this will only cost a week - 10 days if them pretty boys are still boys manana.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 4, 2016)

Not impressed with tdt Valentine's promo


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 4, 2016)

Man that sux Amos. If it makes u feel any better I am tossing 2 males as I type this.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Man that sux Amos. If it makes u feel any better I am tossing 2 males as I type this.


From a pack of fems


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 4, 2016)

Nah, not from fems. Diamonds & Dust freebies....2 for 2 on males though. I think I am going to regret tossing this male, it smells strong and has solid structure, but I'm simply not equipped to flower males right now. Eventually though...


----------



## v.s one (Feb 5, 2016)

Here's a lemon crippler. This is first time main lineing. At first I didn't like it but it's cool now.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Amos those are Fems I'd bet ,


Are you betting on the Super Bowl? 3 for 3 males. Good looking boys. I can honestly say that's the worst result I've ever had from fem seeds. [ ha ha ha etc. ]

Just sent an e-mail to In House about this with a link to this thread. I like to give folks a shot at making a wrong right.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Are you betting on the Super Bowl? 3 for 3 males. Good looking boys. I can honestly say that's the worst result I've ever had from fem seeds. [ ha ha ha etc. ]
> 
> Just sent an e-mail to In House about this with a link to this thread. I like to give folks a shot at making a wrong right.


Those males were souvenirs man.
Sorry to hear about your wasted time, good thing ya had a backup.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Those males were souvenirs man.
> Sorry to hear about your wasted time, good thing ya had a backup.


Souvenirs......or decorative indoor accessories?


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 5, 2016)

not when houseplants are 3 for 10 lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Those males were souvenirs man.
> Sorry to hear about your wasted time, good thing ya had a backup.


Yep - a $25 5 pack of good 'ol TGA. [ regs ]


----------



## ShyGuru (Feb 5, 2016)

@Amos Otis are these the seeds that tdt claims the package got wet so they reprinted and repackaged? Do I have that correct?


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Yep - a $25 5 pack of good 'ol TGA. [ regs ]


very clean, good luck those look nice.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Yep - a $25 5 pack of good 'ol TGA. [ regs ]


Where can I get 5 tga regs for 25 bones?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Amos Otis are these the seeds that tdt claims the package got wet so they reprinted and repackaged? Do I have that correct?


Yes, you do. That cat that said he was an IHG rep [ pdt420 ? ] backed that story up on this thread.



hockeybry2 said:


> Where can I get 5 tga regs for 25 bones?


A couple of months or more ago, Seedsman had a giant 40% off sale that lasted until all the designated items sold out. On three separate visits, I got 3D and Purple Apollo [ the Void] for $25 each, and a four pack of FS Lemon Kush** for $10. I'd used up just about all of my 'tude fem freebies, and needed some low cost back ups. They also sent one of their own brand of fems w/ ea order. Was a sweet deal.

** One of the Lemon Kush has been verified as a real female bean.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Souvenirs......or decorative indoor accessories?


Ha ha ha lovely house plants man


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 5, 2016)

Damn Amos that sucks , hopefully they will replace those,definitely a sketchy story of the packs getting wet I remember that, I gota 3pk freebies in a Xmas card from tdt and they was hso beans,all smashed flat like they was stepped on...


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> That's a cool pic - I've got to get into LEDs one day. I did drip lines some years ago, but now just use individual Lowes buckets, air pumps and air stones. Rather than recycling, the nute/water gets changed with fresh solution weekly.
> 
> I use individual cups because not every contestant makes it into the semi-finals.  Pull a male, or poorly performing plant out, and replace with another rooted cup, usually a low cost fem popped as a just in case backup.


When you ready tchek growmau5 diy video on youtube im sure you will be interested


----------



## ShyGuru (Feb 5, 2016)

@Amos Otis so to make sure I have this 100% it was tdt that did the repackaging correct?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> @Amos Otis so to make sure I have this 100% it was tdt that did the repackaging correct?


Who knows? I was given the _what, _not the _where_ or _by whom. _


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 5, 2016)

I wouldn't doubt it though, doesn't make sense for the dank team to package up false goods. You won't have return customers if you don't deliver the product you advertise. Also the dude from IHG has been nothing but a dickturd on these forums so I feel that there is little chance that he isn't a dickturd in real lifes.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 5, 2016)

5/5 germination rate on grand double purple.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 5, 2016)

Does anyone know if their rainbow cookies is a one time release?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> I wouldn't doubt it though, doesn't make sense for the dank team to package up false goods. You won't have return customers if you don't deliver the product you advertise. Also the dude from IHG has been nothing but a dickturd on these forums so I feel that there is little chance that he isn't a dickturd in real lifes.


So true. I've been very happy w/ TDT [ 6 orders ] and IHG [ 3 previous finished plants ]. But at least one of these folks is flat out lying, and that's just dumb. Sooooooo many places selling desirable beans,,,,so easy to move on to someone else.

No answer to e-mail thus far.......I'm .


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Does anyone know if their rainbow cookies is a one time release?


Did you get in on the sinmints last night friend? I had one in the cart but couldn't pull the trigger. My cash flow is a little low atm.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 6, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Did you get in on the sun mints lst night friend? I had one in the cart but could pull the trigger. My cash flow is a little low atm.


I was getting error then went back to sold out


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I was getting error then went back to sold out


Got a lot of IHG gear just came in from SG and they only gave me 3 free seeds


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Got a lot of IHG gear just came in from SG and they only gave me 3 free seeds


What does only mean? You expected more free beans than you got?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compassionateExotic (Feb 6, 2016)

Well after 10 pages since I replied... 
All u learned was you guys"might of" or got mislabeled beans ....

So should i buy from dank team?


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 6, 2016)

compassionateExotic said:


> Well after 10 pages since I replied...
> All u learned was you guys"might of" or got mislabeled beans ....
> 
> So should i buy from dank team?


Well several of us got scammed by IHG, they sold us immature unviable beans than came on here with some bullshit "souvenir" talk. The dank team seems legit but I cannot vouch for in house genetics and their shady business practices.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I was getting error then went back to sold out


Same here. Had them in my cart, went to check out and got an error... got a message on instagram from amother sin city distributor who said he will be getting some sin mints soon.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 6, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Same here. Had them in my cart, went to check out and got an error... got a message on instagram from amother sin city distributor who said he will be getting some sin mints soon.


Oregonseedbank? Or whatever


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Oregonseedbank? Or whatever


Yup


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 6, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yup


Lol i know i cant wait!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> So true. I've been very happy w/ TDT [ 6 orders ] and IHG [ 3 previous finished plants ]. But at least one of these folks is flat out lying, and that's just dumb. Sooooooo many places selling desirable beans,,,,so easy to move on to someone else.
> 
> No answer to e-mail thus far.......I'm .


Who did you email? If it was TDT don't hold your breath. Buddy ignored me like it was his job.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Got a lot of IHG gear just came in from SG and they only gave me 3 free seeds


Same here vato was looking forward to some random freebies with my 200$ order , to me that's the most exciting part of getting beans , I didn't get any at all..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 6, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Same here vato was looking forward to some random freebies with my 200$ order , to me that's the most exciting part of getting beans , I didn't get any at all..


That's a bummer man...no free beans is whack...esp with the competition for seed banks...they seem to be popping up weekly


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Who did you email? If it was TDT don't hold your breath. Buddy ignored me like it was his job.


IHG.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 6, 2016)

just cracked some holy p x animal cooks. im in this thread. soon as we get some plants to grow we'll show. shot glass action is a bore.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2016)

Soaking some rainbow cookies. 

Undaunted.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 6, 2016)

I haven't seen the spirit animal in stock since I scooped a pack months ago...I am itching to pop some of those


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 6, 2016)

Animal cookies X holy power. No complaints


----------



## Bean Busy (Feb 7, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Soaking some rainbow cookies.


Amos, are you going to do a grow journal or just post as you grow on this thread. Coz I'm hella keen to see how they turn out. I got a pack but no room.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2016)

Bean Busy said:


> Amos, are you going to do a grow journal or just post as you grow on this thread. Coz I'm hella keen to see how they turn out. I got a pack but no room.


I'll drop a pic or two along the way, with comments, as usual.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 7, 2016)

Velvet Pie getting close.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 7, 2016)

I have about 2.5 weeks left on Crystal cookies. Pretty excited about despite the fact it hermied on me.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 8, 2016)

Here is crystal cookies at day 45


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 9, 2016)

Here's a kushie she looking thick


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 10, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Velvet Pie getting close.View attachment 3603681


What's the yield looking like on that one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> What's the yield looking like on that one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She is a little leafy and going to be a bitch to trim. My guess would be close to an once maybe a little more.


----------



## Lizard420 (Feb 10, 2016)

Here's a few pics of the kushies. Seeds bought from TDT and were grown by a friend.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 10, 2016)

Picked up black cherry pie bx and fruity chronic cookies. I grew fruity chronic juice when I first started and still impressed with how they turned out.

Was thinking of trying it again and found these.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 10, 2016)

Dont order IHG from seeds here now

They repackage the shit and apparently send half of what you should get.

Only got 5 of 10 Purple Fat Pie seeds (thats even if these are PFP)

none of this looks authentic.

i have no explanation behind why they only sent 5.

But you live and you learn i guess? Just a heads up..stay clear from these fucks.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 10, 2016)

Hope my substrate genetics order isnt tampered with.. i seen the pictures of them in breeder packs..i hope they stay that way.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 10, 2016)

Just got 3pks animal pie from substrate and was 10, but who knows with these penny pinchers....That would suck if they went to 5pks, I remember when TDT first stocked ihg and started a sale and was splitting the 10pks up in 5's...... It's only worth it for me if their 10pks at that price


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 10, 2016)

$140 later after shipping etc for 5 beans is a total rip off and waste of time. Coulda done better at attitude and thats saying alot.

Figured this was the IHG thread so I thought id let any potential buyers of IHG that i personally dont trust seeds here now. im gonna email seeds here now and find out whats up.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> $140 later after shipping etc for 5 beans is a total rip off and waste of time. Coulda done better at attitude and thats saying alot.
> 
> Figured this was the IHG thread so I thought id let any potential buyers of IHG that i personally dont trust seeds here now. im gonna email seeds here now and find out whats up.


They were selling the [ what you thought ] 10 pack for +$100 ? With shipping, that's nearly $30 a bean, and these are regs, right?

EDIT - can you show pics of packaging?


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah sandwiches that's bs of them, I've never bought from em only dank team and substrate, but they running off alot regular customers that buy alot of damn seeds on almost every promo/drop and don't relize it, I wonder if in house is cool with them splitting there packs open....I'd be pissed if it was my packs they was pushin


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up though sandwiches,,I get mad when no freebies, if I don't get what I pay for ,u don't get my green rectangles anymore,, I won't be buying from them ever, hope they ship u something to make it rite


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> I wonder if in house is cool with them splitting there packs open....I'd be pissed if it was my packs they was pushin


They seem to be fine with selling reg beans as fems, if no e-mail reply in 6 days is any indication.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 10, 2016)

Ur rite Amos, still cant believe that p.a.k pack was regs,,,,wonder if there any of those packs still lingering or all gone, id like a pack but scared to buy one at Tdt or substrate....tryed contacting ihg about a pack of fems I bought at tdt months ago....had a fem sticker and underneath was Tahoe x psa x uncirculated.....they never got back to me.....


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 10, 2016)

@Amos Otis Ya I will get ya a picture. Never seen IHG gear come in 5 packs and packaged like this..


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 10, 2016)

after conversion and shipping just under $140..for those..as for the beans they themselves dont look bad..but those could be anything..wont knoww until i pop them (which is sooner now..not gonna sit on em if they arnt even the real deal) I even asked for them to be sent in breeder pack.

I emailed IHG asking if seeds here now even has IHG stock..if they dont they are getting passed on to a friend. I got too many sealed packs to waste my time on if's or maybes. il chalk it up as a loss and move on.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> They were selling the [ what you thought ] 10 pack for +$100 ? With shipping, that's nearly $30 a bean, and these are regs, right?
> 
> EDIT - can you show pics of packaging?


And they were onsale $60 for 10 regs..they had '4' left in stock. shipping was $30 if im not mistaken.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I emailed IHG asking if seeds here now even has IHG stock..if they dont they are getting passed on to a friend. I got too many sealed packs to waste my time on if's or maybes. il chalk it up as a loss and move on.





Triple oh gee said:


> .tryed contacting ihg about a pack of fems I bought at tdt months ago....had a fem sticker and underneath was Tahoe x psa x uncirculated.....they never got back to me.....


There's a pattern........good luck on getting a reply, not to mention compensation.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 10, 2016)

Ok so ended up with five females one male WCP. My favorite smells wicked. Like if you poured vodka in a cup with a shot of orange juice. Pics coming soon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Ok so ended up with five females


So _that's _where my fem beans went !


----------



## Beemo (Feb 10, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> View attachment 3605386 View attachment 3605392 View attachment 3605393 after conversion and shipping just under $140..for those..as for the beans they themselves dont look bad..but those could be anything..wont knoww until i pop them (which is sooner now..not gonna sit on em if they arnt even the real deal) I even asked for them to be sent in breeder pack.
> 
> I emailed IHG asking if seeds here now even has IHG stock..if they dont they are getting passed on to a friend. I got too many sealed packs to waste my time on if's or maybes. il chalk it up as a loss and move on.


yikes....
they are repackaging them knowing there is only five and selling them as a 10pk???
hopefully you'll get another 5pk and some freebies for the trouble.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 10, 2016)

So this is seeds here now's reply..get ready for this one.


Good afternoon, 

I do see your order #**** for a 5 pack of Purple Fat Pie at a total cost of $95 including $35 delivery. 

As a distributor, we have contractual obligations to ALWAYS use original breeder packaging unless specifically instructed to package the product ourselves. *In this case, the breeder sent the product in bulk as they were out of packaging at the time and gave us permission to package it ourselves. *

I hope this information has been helpful to you. 


Best Regards, 

*Crystal Janette*
Operations Manager
www.SeedsHereNow.com
(844) MY-SEEDS EX: 701

Very interesting..to say the least. They gave them permission to package it themselves..therefore making a full pack whatever the fuck they desired (in my case whatever filled that tiny vial). I replied and said that it clearly says 10 pack when your browsing the Purple Fat Pie..and it doesnt say anywhere else (Checkout, Invoice etc) that im receiving a 5pk..

they replied with 'how can we assist you in resolving this situtation?' Like as if i havent already stated my issue.

IHG also responded and wanted to see the packaging they sent. i sent him the pic i posted.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 10, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> So this is seeds here now's reply..get ready for this one.
> 
> 
> Good afternoon,
> ...


These underground seedbanks are breeding grounds for this kind of bullshit, I hope you got the real deal of what you were trying to get even though you got sheisted 5 beans. That is some fucking baloney and they pull the automated robot customer service response which puts them right on the "never fuck with them again" list.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 10, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> So this is seeds here now's reply..get ready for this one.
> 
> 
> Good afternoon,
> ...


Lol they don't want to give your seeds back im sure they will propose you some freebies from an unknow cie


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 10, 2016)

Sounds like some shady stuff is going on.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 10, 2016)

Well these are certainly discouraging developments.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 10, 2016)

I just marked those jay birds off of my list of reliable seed banks.There are way to many guys getting it right to waste time and money on fly by nighters like that.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 10, 2016)

So


We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> So this is seeds here now's reply..get ready for this one.
> 
> 
> Good afternoon,
> ...


Sorry about your bad luck my friend and thanks for letting the rest f us know about the snafu.


----------



## ForRealz (Feb 10, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> So this is seeds here now's reply..get ready for this one.
> 
> 
> Good afternoon,
> ...


Damn!!! Yeah it clearly says on their site "10 pack"...I'm surprised they blew it like that, and I'd be even more surprised if they dont make it up to you...keep us updated. Yup, that is the vial type they sent Exotic freebies in on my order, that is why I initially thought they might have made mistake... Interested to see how this plays out, hope you get taken care of


----------



## greencropper (Feb 10, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Well these are certainly discouraging developments.


hope SHN doesnt go south like some others recently, they sent me the quickest order ever in original sealed breeders packs a few months ago...tsk


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 11, 2016)

Is it IHG or that seed bank @We Can Make Sandwiches ?

I ordered mine from TDT, hope I don't have a bad experience. Never ordered from them before. Will know tonight or tomorrow most likely.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 11, 2016)

I have no hard feelings for IHG..i do however get grumpy when a seed bank tries to justify sending 5 seeds when it should be 10 for $140. Iam just trying to verify if the 'bulk' sending of seeds is true or not. If i were IHG i would not allow a seed retailer to package my product for reasons exactly like this..and I dont really believe that they sent any product like that (in bulk)..nobody else has gotten IHG stock like that anyways.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 11, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Is it IHG or that seed bank @We Can Make Sandwiches ?
> 
> I ordered mine from TDT, hope I don't have a bad experience. Never ordered from them before. Will know tonight or tomorrow most likely.


Really hope u get ur's from TDT in the normal breeders pack, I've placed 15+ orders from them even when they was ngr and there still my favorite hope they dont condone in that bs , if a breeder asked me to sell there bulk in vials when my customers r use to the pack I'd say he'll no, run all my people off,we all put months into a pack and ya gotta know forsure what ur getting is the real deal


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 11, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I have no hard feelings for IHG..i do however get grumpy when a seed bank tries to justify sending 5 seeds when it should be 10 for $140. Iam just trying to verify if the 'bulk' sending of seeds is true or not. If i were IHG i would not allow a seed retailer to package my product for reasons exactly like this..and I dont really believe that they sent any product like that (in bulk)..nobody else has gotten IHG stock like that anyways.


I seen u was taking about conversion cost sandwiches, I've never orders from shn are they not in us I take it ?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 11, 2016)

SHN are US based, Im not..

I would of ordered from TDT but they dont do international anymore..US only. thats what led me to SHN.



But lets get back to the grow pics and bud porn.

Im poppin 1x Black Cherry Pie BX1 and 1x Mother Of All Cherries in the next few weeks..i is stoked to say the leasttttt.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> But lets get back to the grow pics and bud porn.
> 
> Im poppin 1x Black Cherry Pie BX1 and 1x Mother Of All Cherries in the next few weeks..i is stoked to say the leasttttt.


"Undaunted " !


----------



## trippnface (Feb 11, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> So this is seeds here now's reply..get ready for this one.
> 
> 
> Good afternoon,
> ...



added to shit list


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 11, 2016)

Just got my order through from substrate. Took about a week. 10pack animal pie/beer cozy, legit breeders packs. No freebies. Which is cool I only ordered one pack so not a huge order and they do free us shipping which is awesome so works for me, but I know some of you guys get pissed when not receiving attitude amounts of freebies so don't expect any from substrate. But do expect reasonably fast, FREE shipping and legitimate breeders packs.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TubeAndJar (Feb 11, 2016)

I would consider that beer cozy your freebie. Sure, you cant grow it, but it's a beer cozy! I don't drink beer but I would put my soda in it.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 11, 2016)

TubeAndJar said:


> I would consider that beer cozy your freebie. Sure, you cant grow it, but it's a beer cozy! I don't drink beer but I would put my soda in it.


Free shipping is enough of a freebie lol. I just posted the info because there was someone on here bitching about not getting enough freebies with their order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 11, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Free shipping is enough of a freebie lol. I just posted the info because there was someone on here bitching about not getting enough freebies with their order.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't bitching at all. I spent close to a grand on 1 order you would expect something besides a beer holder.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 11, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I wasn't bitching at all. I spent close to a grand on 1 order you would expect something besides a beer holder.


I would never expect more than I paid for unless it was expressly stated/promised. Business 101: don't count your chickens. 

I don't think I was talking about you anyway. The order I was talking about was a $200 order if I recall correctly. Sorry you felt roped in. But tbh expecting freebies and complaining about it, regardless of how much you've spent/it sucks, is bitching about it. 

Ie:

"I spent this much l, but they only gave me "x" much more than I ordered"

If they gave you more than you ordered you should be grateful about it IMO, not feeling like you deserve more because you spent a lot. Just my opinion though, and I didn't specify users because 

A. I didn't think there was a point in personalizing it.
B. Not important enough of a situation for me to remember the users, only the situation. 
C. Who gives a shit.

If you felt targeted by it, you may want to reevaluate you attitude when posting because that's how it came across if it was you and I literally don't remember who, in particular, I was speaking of so if my post made you feel defensive...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 11, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Go find you a life dude. Dudes like you that come on this site that look for things to bash others on is what make people leave this site. If you not here to help don't comment on shit. Good day


Nobody bashed you buddy...

I've been on here for a lot of years and do not get what you're taking from this situation. 

Please point out the post where I tagged you and "bashed" you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TubeAndJar (Feb 11, 2016)

Sorry I said anything about the beer cozy...  I wasn't trying to say you were complaining about only getting that. I just thought it was a cool freebie.

Now, everyone  and .


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 11, 2016)

TubeAndJar said:


> Sorry I said anything about the beer cozy...  I wasn't trying to say you were complaining about only getting that. I just thought it was a cool freebie.
> 
> Now, everyone  and .


I got it haha. Dunno what the deal was with replies to my responding to you, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thcmedicine (Feb 11, 2016)

G×13 crossed with GSC (FORUM CUT) In House Genetics in the flesh


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 12, 2016)

I do think the the packs in the cooly cup is a little more discreet that just sending packs though


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 12, 2016)

I understand Substrate doesn't stock a wholebunch of breeders so I'm sure there freebies are limited which is prob the reason some orders aren't sent with them , which is all good ,il still use substrate as there was no tax or shipping cost,,and was sent fast ....il just have to start drinking beer to put my freebies to use


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 12, 2016)

Thcmedicine said:


> G×13 crossed with GSC (FORUM CUT) In House Genetics in the flesh
> View attachment 3606399


Looks good bro. Damn good


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 12, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> I understand Substrate doesn't stock a wholebunch of breeders so I'm sure there freebies are limited which is prob the reason some orders aren't sent with them , which is all good ,il still use substrate as there was no tax or shipping cost,,and was sent fast ....il just have to start drinking beer to put my freebies to use


Who cares about freebies why does everyone bitch about it? Just buy seeds ? Id rather buy seeds all day then to worry about stupid freebies lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 12, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Who cares about freebies why does everyone bitch about it? Just buy seeds ? Id rather buy seeds all day then to worry about stupid freebies lol


You rich as shit


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 12, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You rich as shit


Lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 12, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You rich as shit


I work hard for my money and also in a i502 so yea at 16.50 only..


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 12, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I work hard for my money and also in a i502 so yea at 16.50 only..


Point me in the right direction for some sunset sherbet or sherbert traxx


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 12, 2016)

Id rather a package that adds stealth and no freebies ...then a package with zero stealth and tons of freebies..

The freebies only matter if you actually receive your package and goods.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 12, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Id rather a package that adds stealth and no freebies ...then a package with zero stealth and tons of freebies..
> 
> The freebies only matter if you actually receive your package and goods.


But maybe the post man will just take the freebies as payment then deliver the ret unharmed lol.
Substrate atleast has decent prices, not better than TDT in most cases but still competitive pricing. I only usually order from TDT during promos to a save a little coin and they are almost always running one. But best believe if it's something I want and probably won't be there I order regardless of freebies. 

Side note thinking about grabbing some fems from ihg just to fill space when the boys show up. That white animal is really their only fem in stock I am interested in. If not those, then either try some moxie alpine og or sin city aliens on moonshine.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 12, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> But maybe the post man will just take the freebies as payment then deliver the ret unharmed lol.
> Substrate atleast has decent prices, not better than TDT in most cases but still competitive pricing. I only usually order from TDT during promos to a save a little coin and they are almost always running one. But best believe if it's something I want and probably won't be there I order regardless of freebies.
> 
> Side note thinking about grabbing some fems from ihg just to fill space when the boys show up. That white animal is really their only fem in stock I am interested in. If not those, then either try some moxie alpine og or sin city aliens on moonshine.


Yep. If I wanted a certain pack I wouldn't let no freebies stand in the way... but freebies are a nice bonus. I have found some great plants in those lil freebie packs!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 12, 2016)

Agreed..if its something thats sought after..i dont care if I get freebies.. Freebies are nice dont get me wrong..but i never get my hopes up. Then if i dont get freebies im not pissed.

I wish I could go for TDTs valentines promo..then again last time i went for a promo like that i got none of the freebies i was supposed to get.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 12, 2016)

Freebies are cool and add to the suprise of getting a bean package that's why I like em as far as running them I only put the most interesting down and if I don't like the way they look il pass em to a friend....and still have the ones I paid for......have some gg#4 x bluedream ones I thought was interesting ..anyone else got em ??


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2016)

I've made several small orders from Attitude and Choice _because _of the freebies. The latest example arrived yesterday: Choice had the first 2 UFOs as DNA 24K and Lemon Walker, and I really dug the previous 24K freebie I ran and smoked. That bean as a single is about $20, mind you.

So, I ordered 2 Humboldt Blue Dream [ $11 ] because of how well the one _freebee _has performed [ chop due in one week], two FS Blue Cheesecake [$8.48 ea], and one HSO Black Dog [ $9 ]. Total was around $48. I sent cash, so the 20% off for cash negated the shipping cost, as I never guaranteed small orders [ have never had one not make it ]. So, I spent $48 for decent beans, and got $36 worth of free beans that I wanted - not bad, no?

Except........I didn't get the freebees. Not the DNAs, anyway. Instead, they added a Moxie Lemon Cake, and *3* more HSO Blue Dream, which will be fantastic if BDsmokes as good as it looks. I wrote the Choice, and have received one reply. Talks are still ongoing.

Another quickie - I got 3 Ice River 'Chill Factor' as TDT freebies, and the one female from them has been superb smoke. I'd never heard of the breeder or strain before. Also got several others from TDT - Purple Goji, DVG mix, and two 3 packs of IHG fems [ so they say...lol ] 

Now....I have received freebies from MWS, Seedsman, TSSC and long ago Sea of Seeds that have virtually no chance of ever being cracked. That definitely influences where I look to purchase.

In the pic, I had already combined the two slips of BD.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 12, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I've made several small orders from Attitude and Choice _because _of the freebies. The latest example arrived yesterday: Choice had the first 2 UFOs as DNA 24K and Lemon Walker, and I really dug the previous 24K freebie I ran and smoked. That bean as a single is about $20, mind you.
> 
> So, I ordered 2 Humboldt Blue Dream [ $11 ] because of how well the one _freebee _has performed [ chop due in one week], two FS Blue Cheesecake [$8.48 ea], and one HSO Black Dog [ $9 ]. Total was around $48. I sent cash, so the 20% off for cash negated the shipping cost, as I never guaranteed small orders [ have never had one not make it ]. So, I spent $48 for decent beans, and got $36 worth of free beans that I wanted - not bad, no?
> 
> ...


My last order from choice cannabis seeds(attitude sister bank) I got so many freebies, almost as much freebies as paid seeds. They get my vote of confidence.


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 12, 2016)

I did not know that TDT does not ship international anymore, dangnit that was my go to US seedbanks i use whenever i just feel like ordering. And these shit going on with SHN, and the shit i read at IG SNH bashin HSO and gettin burned and post got deleted. I personally does not care about freebies but if i order seeds and they state that i got a freebie i expect that freebie. @We Can Make Sandwiches i feel you on that one, i ordered once at attitude 6 pack of fem seeds of GTH and only got 5, i couldnt sleep until they make things right. But ended up gettin more regardless. I think ill try neptune seed bank for those lost river genetics.


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 12, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> My last order from choice cannabis seeds(attitude sister bank) I got so many freebies, almost as much freebies as paid seeds. They get my vote of confidence.


I second that...im tryng all these US seedbanks (*not in US anymore*) and so far so good ive tried TDT, sourpatch and csbseeds with no problem or even with UK seedbanks, that being said im not used having my orders fuck, if that happens ill settle with attitude or choice until US seedbanks up there game


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 12, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> My last order from choice cannabis seeds(attitude sister bank) I got so many freebies, almost as much freebies as paid seeds. They get my vote of confidence.


I just popped 5 choice/attitude fem freebiesand 5 mws fem freebies, all germed and look healthy except the cali con louis og... no surprises there though, probably saved myself a headache. We will see if there is a reason these seeds were free though.


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 12, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I just popped 5 choice/attitude fem freebiesand 5 mws fem freebies, all germed and look healthy except the cali con louis og... no surprises there though, probably saved myself a headache. We will see if there is a reason these seeds were free though.


You lucky, i ordered a full pack of jedi kush from calicon recently not even a single pop. Did not bother complaining that anymore. Lovin the HSO's freebie from tude, the kiĺler kush freebie smells like freakin battery on veg


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 12, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I've made several small orders from Attitude and Choice _because _of the freebies. The latest example arrived yesterday: Choice had the first 2 UFOs as DNA 24K and Lemon Walker, and I really dug the previous 24K freebie I ran and smoked. That bean as a single is about $20, mind you.
> 
> So, I ordered 2 Humboldt Blue Dream [ $11 ] because of how well the one _freebee _has performed [ chop due in one week], two FS Blue Cheesecake [$8.48 ea], and one HSO Black Dog [ $9 ]. Total was around $48. I sent cash, so the 20% off for cash negated the shipping cost, as I never guaranteed small orders [ have never had one not make it ]. So, I spent $48 for decent beans, and got $36 worth of free beans that I wanted - not bad, no?
> 
> ...


Havnt ordered from attitude inawhile..but they do send a decent amount of freebies, and sometimes the freebies are too good to pass up and as stated you sometimes get more freebies than beans you buy..especially if you buy during a monthly promo + bitcoin as a payment. 2x freebies.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 12, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> You lucky, i ordered a full pack of jedi kush from calicon recently not even a single pop. Did not bother complaining that anymore. Lovin the HSO's freebie from tude, the kiĺler kush freebie smells like freakin battery on veg


I will say that I have some higher expectations for the hso freebies got a bubba gift going wit 2 purple trainwreck


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 12, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> My last order from choice cannabis seeds(attitude sister bank) I got so many freebies, almost as much freebies as paid seeds. They get my vote of confidence.


Attitudes 420 promo last year was like buy a pack get a pack on 10 different breeders + 12 freebies from different breeders that were all fire. I'm with Amos, if I've bought almost nothing from attitude for their freebie beans. But when I want a specific pack, I don't give a shit about freebies. And the animal pie sounds too good to pass by. Haven't seen any pics of any huge nugs from it, but I've been looking for the cherry pheno in something for a while and that it looks like it has. And I think a couple guys have gotten good looking cherry phenos out of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Attitudes 420 promo last year was like buy a pack get a pack on 10 different breeders + 12 freebies from different breeders that were all fire. I'm with Amos, if I've bought almost nothing from attitude for their freebie beans. But when I want a specific pack, I don't give a shit about freebies. And the animal pie sounds too good to pass by. Haven't seen any pics of any huge nugs from it, but I've been looking for the cherry pheno in something for a while and that it looks like it has. And I think a couple guys have gotten good looking cherry phenos out of it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I didn't order for the freebies , but I got so many I was like whoa that's awesome plus I got what I wanted. I will also say there is an advantage to the US seedbanks, faster and no customs.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 12, 2016)

I also got a freebie pack from @GorillaSeedBank and they are awesome too. Fast service and good selection as well , cool peeps.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 12, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I also got a freebie pack from @GorillaSeedBank and they are awesome too. Fast service and good selection as well , cool peeps.


Gorilla is sick. I would recommend them to anybody. Customer service is stellar as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 12, 2016)

Crystal Cookies at Day 50


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 12, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> View attachment 3606944 Crystal Cookies at Day 50


Looking good BLJ!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 12, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I've made several small orders from Attitude and Choice _because _of the freebies. The latest example arrived yesterday: Choice had the first 2 UFOs as DNA 24K and Lemon Walker, and I really dug the previous 24K freebie I ran and smoked. That bean as a single is about $20, mind you.
> 
> So, I ordered 2 Humboldt Blue Dream [ $11 ] because of how well the one _freebee _has performed [ chop due in one week], two FS Blue Cheesecake [$8.48 ea], and one HSO Black Dog [ $9 ]. Total was around $48. I sent cash, so the 20% off for cash negated the shipping cost, as I never guaranteed small orders [ have never had one not make it ]. So, I spent $48 for decent beans, and got $36 worth of free beans that I wanted - not bad, no?
> 
> ...


I see some bb cheesecake there


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 12, 2016)

I don't buy for the freebies...but a bad ass set of freebies can nudge me in the direction of a purchase like tdt New Years promo. I think that's the overall point of freebies. If that were the case, and I got snubbed on the freebies...then I would be less than thrilled with the antics of the seed bank and let them know


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I don't buy for the freebies...but a bad ass set of freebies can nudge me in the direction of a purchase like tdt New Years promo. I think that's the overall point of freebies. If that were the case, and I got snubbed on the freebies...then I would be less than thrilled with the antics of the seed bank and let them know


Yeah I've definitely ordered specifically for the promo freebies and had attitude fuck them up. That was the only time I was pissed about not receiving the correct freebies as advertised. I guess the difference is that it was advertised. I never expect to get freebies that are not explicitly stated by Seedbank. And even then they sometimes run out of their stock and you end up with something else. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 12, 2016)

Im growing my 2 free seeds now and they are looking good. Fem Purple GSC x Animal Cookies. Still young and in the veg tent. 1 will be a mother.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 12, 2016)

Regarding the Seeds here now order bullshit..this is IHG or PBD420's reply:

"What the seedbank told you is true. They are our genetics no 
worries 
there. As for the five pack they do sell half packs as well as full
so that is between you and them on the contents of your order."

Good to know IHG just sends seeds in a bag and allows shady seedbanks to package them as 5pks and list them as 10 packs.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 12, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Regarding the Seeds here now order bullshit..this is IHG or PBD420's reply:
> 
> "What the seedbank told you is true. They are our genetics no
> worries
> ...


To be fair most businesses don't have a lot of control as to how their products are resold after they're distributed. Ie Cree cob packs are broken down to sell single to all of us and they range about $30 on price depending on where you bug them. And single seed center and attitude break down breeders packs all the time for stealth shipping. I feel like it's more an issue with the Seedbank than ihg. 

Weird they would just ship hem I like sandwich bags though lol. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> To be fair most businesses don't have a lot of control as to how their products are resold after they're distributed. Ie Cree cob packs are broken down to sell single to all of us and they range about $30 on price depending on where you bug them. And single seed center and attitude break down breeders packs all the time for stealth shipping. I feel like it's more an issue with the Seedbank than ihg.
> 
> Weird they would just ship hem I like sandwich bags though lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think I would swap nickels with seedsherenow.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> To be fair most businesses don't have a lot of control as to how their products are resold after they're distributed. Ie Cree cob packs are broken down to sell single to all of us and they range about $30 on price depending on where you bug them. And single seed center and attitude break down breeders packs all the time for stealth shipping. I feel like it's more an issue with the Seedbank than ihg.
> 
> Weird they would just ship hem I like sandwich bags though lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Seedherenow are selling 5pks as 10pks. and apparently IHG confirm this..and says you can buy EITHER 5pks or 10pks..im yet to see that 'feature' @ seeds here now under IHG


You must not be picking up what Im laying down..


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 12, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Seedherenow are selling 5pks as 10pks. and apparently IHG confirm this..and say you can buy 5pks or 10pks..im yet to see that 'feature' @ seeds here now under IHG
> 
> 
> You must not be picking up what Im laying down..


I thought what he said was they are authorized to sell full packs and half packs. Them selling 5 packs and labeling them 10 is the seed bank, not ihg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Feb 12, 2016)

That's fucked up bro.are these the same ass holes advertising here.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 12, 2016)

seeds here now once was selling fem alphakronik beans. red flag like a mofo...


----------



## TimeToBurn (Feb 13, 2016)

Couple of months ago my Royal Scout 10 pack from TDT showed up as a 5 pack.

Also, anyones Lemon Crippler turn purple with the cold weather? Mine did.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 13, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Couple of months ago my Royal Scout 10 pack from TDT showed up as a 5 pack.
> 
> Also, anyones Lemon Crippler turn purple with the cold weather? Mine did.


TDT did break ihg packs in half there for a while during a sale I remember then went back to 10, I ordered a fem pack,thought it was gonna be 5 showed up as 10 and had a uncirculated x PSA x Tahoe reg sticker under the animal pie fem sticker,,freaked me out and was unsure of what I really had,,,all turned out fem animal pie,,I'd trust TDT long before SHN....in my opinion they are 100, might make an order today and put a couple animal blue pks in my collection


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 13, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> TDT did break ihg packs in half there for a while during a sale I remember then went back to 10, I ordered a fem pack,thought it was gonna be 5 showed up as 10 and had a uncirculated x PSA x Tahoe reg sticker under the animal pie fem sticker,,freaked me out and was unsure of what I really had,,,all turned out fem animal pie,,I'd trust TDT long before SHN....in my opinion they are 100, might make an order today and put a couple animal blue pks in my collection


From the sounds of it they decided packing them at all was a waste and sent tdt sandwich bags full of seeds lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 13, 2016)

First time I get a vial and not a pack will be last purchase for me too many options for honest breeders packs out here.....,seen too many fishy things go on in the past year with in house and the u.s banks....would love to see substrate and TDT make it and prosper though ,and provide honest biz for all of us in years to come


----------



## trippnface (Feb 13, 2016)

breeders/seed sellers should ALL up their game with those nice SEALED packs with their name and strain on it. 

//end game


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 14, 2016)

I've got about 10 days left on my Crystal Cookies 1st run. Very happy with the appearance and frostiness. Not impressed by what looks to be shaping up to be a small yield. Of course the true test will be a few weeks after harvest.

I have another IHG cookies cross coming down the pike. White Animal (white lotus x animal cookies) that will get flowered in the next couple of weeks.

I really want to try the black cherry pie and mother of all cherries strains from IHG. Im happy enough to try more of their gear.


----------



## TubeAndJar (Feb 14, 2016)

The wild cherry cookies I saw looked like a low yielder but the nugs were dense and heavy for sure. Smelled like a packet of black cherry kool-aid powder when you broke up the buds.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 14, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Couple of months ago my Royal Scout 10 pack from TDT showed up as a 5 pack.
> 
> Also, anyones Lemon Crippler turn purple with the cold weather? Mine did.


I got 4 in flower on week 6 and found nanners on all 4 . I plucked them and hopefully they won't come back


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 15, 2016)

Same here just got done with 2 animal pie ,had to pluck nanners week 3 and some week 6,, end product I am very happy with though ,very tasty and potent


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 15, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I've got about 10 days left on my Crystal Cookies 1st run. Very happy with the appearance and frostiness. Not impressed by what looks to be shaping up to be a small yield. Of course the true test will be a few weeks after harvest.
> 
> I have another IHG cookies cross coming down the pike. White Animal (white lotus x animal cookies) that will get flowered in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I really want to try the black cherry pie and mother of all cherries strains from IHG. Im happy enough to try more of their gear.


Let me know if you find a cookie that yields good haven't seen one in years lol


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 15, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> I got 4 in flower on week 6 and found nanners on all 4 . I plucked them and hopefully they won't come back


My animal pie didn't have nanner but a seed a gave one of my friend give him some nanners at the end but so far those who have nanners was under hps could this be related??


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> My animal pie didn't have nanner but a seed a gave one of my friend give him some nanners at the end but so far those who have nanners was under hps could this be related??


Doubt it. One animal pie and 2 lemon crippler under hps showed no maleness.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 15, 2016)

Crytsal Cookies definitely hermed but it could have been stressed by a few things. I flower under 1000w hps. I 've been pretty vigilant in looking for male signs on the other IHG gear. 

I want to try their cherry line


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 15, 2016)

I should of added that I low stress trained the animal pies in 5 gallon buckets and had a lil light leak I think is why I had a few beans on mine, last run I did with fem hso bluedream/true og I had a few also , some of u guys tht are dialed in wouldnt get any , it's plenty fire enought I give a shit less about having 5-10 beans on a plant


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> I should of added that I low stress trained the animal pies in 5 gallon buckets and had a lil light leak I think is why I had a few beans on mine, last run I did with fem hso bluedream/true og I had a few also , some of u guys tht are dialed in wouldnt get any , it's plenty fire enought I give a shit less about having 5-10 beans on a plant


I was delighted to find 7 small beans in a pre-smoked top of Chill Factor. It's like freebies w/o placing an order.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I was delighted to find 7 small beans in a pre-smoked top of Chill Factor. It's like freebies w/o placing an order.


You like that chill factor by irc? Got some freebies in the queue to get germed soon here.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> You like that chill factor by irc? Got some freebies in the queue to get germed soon here.


I do indeed. Only got one girl from the 3 freebees, but it was a pleasure to grow and is even better to smoke. Smooth and effective.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I do indeed. Only got one girl from the 3 freebees, but it was a pleasure to grow and is even better to smoke. Smooth and effective.


Holy fox tails batman. Looks flame.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 15, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> My animal pie didn't have nanner but a seed a gave one of my friend give him some nanners at the end but so far those who have nanners was under hps could this be related??


Yea I lollipopped end of week 2 however they could have light stress . Double ended isn't for every girl !


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 15, 2016)

so are you saying they sent you five seeds instead of 10 seeds or just not in breeder packs... ?






We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I have no hard feelings for IHG..i do however get grumpy when a seed bank tries to justify sending 5 seeds when it should be 10 for $140. Iam just trying to verify if the 'bulk' sending of seeds is true or not. If i were IHG i would not allow a seed retailer to package my product for reasons exactly like this..and I dont really believe that they sent any product like that (in bulk)..nobody else has gotten IHG stock like that anyways.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 15, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Yea I lollipopped end of week 2 however they could have light stress . Double ended isn't for every girl !


Got any pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 16, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> so are you saying they sent you five seeds instead of 10 seeds or just not in breeder packs... ?


5 seeds..when stated there would be 10..and no breeder pack..i posted a picture a couple pages ago.

Edit: 5 seeds for the regular price of a full 10 pack.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Got any pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





kmog33 said:


> Got any pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 16, 2016)

I dont want to take over the thread with my last order.. i just wanted to mention it considering It was over IHG beans.

The end result: Well Seedsherenow refunded me in full.. kinda odd since they had that 'nice' backstory . Makes me question the initial story they gave. I dont know what to believe but both parties told me about this 5pk or 10pk option..they should probably set that up soon so nobody has this same thing happen.

Dont know and i dont care in the end. My substrate order arrives today with my 2 packs of Mother Of all cherries..on to better100% 'authentic' IHG things


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 16, 2016)

Glad they refunded u man, the old 5pk for the price of a 10pk swicharoo is just bad business,the in house breeders pack is priced just rite at 10 for 70-75$ and peeps will keep getting them at that price...but nice pickup on the mother of all cherries ,I like the sound of tht cherry Tahoe also


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Makes me question the initial story they gave. I dont know what to believe but both parties told me......


I'll never hear back from IHG about the male/fems, that's clear, but the rep on this thread solidly backed TDT's story, and of course, that story has been revealed as BS. I guess IHG, at least for now, value their distributors more than their individual buyers. Since they get paid by the distributors, they're obviously backing what they, perhaps shortsightedly, see as the quick road to mucho dinero.

Open question: did anyone else buy the Purple Animal Kush [fem] ? I can't recall anyone saying they did.........


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I'll never hear back from IHG about the male/fems, that's clear, but the rep on this thread solidly backed TDT's story, and of course, that story has been revealed as BS. I guess IHG, at least for now, value their distributors more than their individual buyers. Since they get paid by the distributors, they're obviously backing what they, perhaps shortsightedly, see as the quick road to mucho dinero.
> 
> Open question: did anyone else buy the Purple Animal Kush [fem] ? I can't recall anyone saying they did.........


I thought about it, but ended up with animal pie. I think the weirdest thing to me is how many polyhybrids these guys are putting out at a time. And their restocks seem to be available as soon as they sell out. I feel like when most breeders run out of stock in new strains, they're out for a while. They are obviously using only a few males for all of their crosses and they end up in all of their crosses. The stability obviously is not there. A lot of ppl on here have seen nanners on their gear, which means their selfing techniques are probably shit. They've sent out non viable premature seeds. They have shit customer relations and dishonest business dealings. 

Honestly, if their gear didn't have fire in it, these guys would've failed already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 16, 2016)

My purple GSC x Animal Cookies is growing great, I got some fancy living organic soil from this place in Montrose called Build A Soil, shit is nicer than my homemade blend, got big expectations from this lady.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Honestly, if their gear didn't have fire in it, these guys would've failed already.


I know......they'd be a lot easier to rag on if I wasn't enjoying the finished smoke so much.  Even the male female PAKs were beautys up until they were executed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> My purple GSC x Animal Cookies is growing great, I got some fancy living organic soil from this place in Montrose called Build A Soil, shit is nicer than my homemade blend, got big expectations from this lady.


Have you confirmed it's a lady?


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I know......they'd be a lot easier to rag on if I wasn't enjoying the finished smoke so much.  Even the male female PAKs were beautys up until they were executed.


It's just unfortunate that a lot of the breeders that bogart the most fire genetics are greedy douchebags that do shady business and try to keep their cuts from getting out. The best part is they always have some shit techniques or just instability the gear they're running so bagseeds end up getting out. Ie cookies. And then the breeders are all like, "that's not the real deal". The reality is, it's exactly the same deal from you're Hermied strain dudes. Slight variations in phenotypic expression, which makes sense when the strain was never stabilized in the first place anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 16, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I dont want to take over the thread with my last order.. i just wanted to mention it considering It was over IHG beans.
> 
> The end result: Well Seedsherenow refunded me in full.. kinda odd since they had that 'nice' backstory . Makes me question the initial story they gave. I dont know what to believe but both parties told me about this 5pk or 10pk option..they should probably set that up soon so nobody has this same thing happen.
> 
> Dont know and i dont care in the end. My substrate order arrives today with my 2 packs of Mother Of all cherries..on to better100% 'authentic' IHG things


I've had good results with them and in breeder packs and fast shipping.

Attitude seedbank gets seeds in bulk and packages it..UFO'S. 

That's what I was going to mention earlier. 5 seeds instead of 10 seeds was what was wrong. 

In the end they gave you a refund and I suppose you got to keep the seeds. 

I would plant them too if in house already said that he gave them permission. I forget which other site had five packs too


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 16, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you confirmed it's a lady?


No but it better be, it's from feminized seeds according to the label.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's just unfortunate that a lot of the breeders that bogart the most fire genetics are greedy douchebags that do shady business ..........


Kinda contradicts the whole ' weed heals the people ' ' all one community ' hilarity that some folks _still _espouse to this day, doesn't it?


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Kinda contradicts the whole ' weed heals the people ' ' all one community ' hilarity that some folks _still _espouse to this day, doesn't it?


Throw money into any industry and it becomes a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Throw money into any industry and it becomes a problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The root of all evil.


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 16, 2016)

Money makes the world go around


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Money makes the world go around


Not all of the world lol. But definitely where we live. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 16, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I've had good results with them and in breeder packs and fast shipping.
> 
> Attitude seedbank gets seeds in bulk and packages it..UFO'S.
> 
> ...


PBD420 does confirm it soo i may plant them but dont want my time wasted.

I have no problem paying for a 5pk..if the price reflected that..they listed 10 in the usual price range . In the end I was only wondering 2 things..if the seeds were legit..and why i was only sent 5. 

Your comparison to attitude is a much different situation..they are free..the beans i purchased were not. I just expected them to come in a sealed breeder pack..considering i have abunch of IHG that has come that way.

In the end im not complaining. not that i was looking for handouts..i simply said wtf when I opened my parcel..and felt the need to contact since they falsly advertise products on the website. 

as i said I dont really care.

Everyone seems to be having great experiences from that Purple GSC x AC, i may have to pop the 6 freebies i got.

Anyone finished pink dragon (i think thats what its called) and are they regs?


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 16, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> My purple GSC x Animal Cookies is growing great, I got some fancy living organic soil from this place in Montrose called Build A Soil, shit is nicer than my homemade blend, got big expectations from this lady.


Those guys got top shelf organic stuff they sell the product they use themselves so you sure is good stuff

Forgot to mention their price!!! The best i was able to find


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 16, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I'll never hear back from IHG about the male/fems, that's clear, but the rep on this thread solidly backed TDT's story, and of course, that story has been revealed as BS. I guess IHG, at least for now, value their distributors more than their individual buyers. Since they get paid by the distributors, they're obviously backing what they, perhaps shortsightedly, see as the quick road to mucho dinero.
> 
> Open question: did anyone else buy the Purple Animal Kush [fem] ? I can't recall anyone saying they did.........


Now Amos you know those were souvenirs anyway. Dude was a piece of work for sure.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I know......they'd be a lot easier to rag on if I wasn't enjoying the finished smoke so much.  Even the male female PAKs were beautys up until they were executed.


It kind of reminds me of cc before swerve started swervin around and causing all that drama + releasing hermie prone/premie beans 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Now Amos you know those were souvenirs anyway. Dude was a piece of work for sure.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 16, 2016)

Here's a little velvet pie souvenir that will be blunt/bong bound in a week or three.
 

She was a little leafy and a bitch to trim but she sure smells sweet. I saved the trim of of her and two other plants that I harvested to make some bubble hash.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2016)

If anybody interested subtrate is doing a big restock on IHG gear tomorrow


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Here's a little velvet pie souvenir that will be blunt/bong bound in a week or three.View attachment 3609886
> View attachment 3609887
> 
> She was a little leafy and a bitch to trim but she sure smells sweet. I saved the trim of of her and two other plants that I harvested to make some bubble hash.


Looks good bro. What she smell like


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 16, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Here's a little velvet pie souvenir that will be blunt/bong bound in a week or three.View attachment 3609886
> View attachment 3609887
> 
> She was a little leafy and a bitch to trim but she sure smells sweet. I saved the trim of of her and two other plants that I harvested to make some bubble hash.


Nice souvenir


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 16, 2016)

Smells just like fruit loops. It is the sweetest smelling plant that I have grown.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 16, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Smells just like fruit loops. It is the sweetest smelling plant that I have grown.


Dangggg


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 16, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Here's a little velvet pie souvenir that will be blunt/bong bound in a week or three.View attachment 3609886
> View attachment 3609887
> 
> She was a little leafy and a bitch to trim but she sure smells sweet. I saved the trim of of her and two other plants that I harvested to make some bubble hash.


Glad i gots a pack of those..damn looks great bro


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2016)

One week down, 12 to go.

 
Rainbow Cookies.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 17, 2016)

Restock going on now better hurry


----------



## TubeAndJar (Feb 17, 2016)

I asked In House on instagram if they had a name for Purple GSC x Animal Cookies and he said Purple Voodoo Monster. I questioned that because TDT has Purple Voodoo Monster as Purple GSC x Voodoo... which makes sense. Substrate has it listed as Purple Voodoo Monster, which is what In House says it is... but that name doesn't make sense to me. I'm confused.

Someone tell me what Purple Voodoo Monster really is.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 17, 2016)

TubeAndJar said:


> I asked In House on instagram if they had a name for Purple GSC x Animal Cookies and he said Purple Voodoo Monster. I questioned that because TDT has Purple Voodoo Monster as Purple GSC x Voodoo... which makes sense. Substrate has it listed as Purple Voodoo Monster, which is what In House says it is... but that name doesn't make sense to me. I'm confused.
> 
> Someone tell me what Purple Voodoo Monster really is.


idk now i'm sketched out about these freebie seeds.....got 1 growing all I can do is report back results.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 17, 2016)

i would love if that pic was actually the purple gsc x animal cookies....I'd def run those freebies


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 17, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> i would love if that pic was actually the purple gsc x animal cookies....I'd def run those freebies


Just posted same pic on IG


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Just posted same pic on IG


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3610614


First comment on the pic is gromer aka thug pug


----------



## TubeAndJar (Feb 17, 2016)

If TDT is labeling it wrong, maybe IHG should be checking their distributors for acuracy to avoid confusion like this.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 17, 2016)

TubeAndJar said:


> View attachment 3610633
> If TDT is labeling it wrong, maybe IHG should be checking their distributors for acuracy to avoid confusion like this.


And you're 100% correct


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 17, 2016)

seems like theres alot of confusion @ alot of distributors for IHG specifically.

they gave og ghost pie x animal cookies out as freebies and weeks later released Lemon Crippler. Maybe same deal with the Purple GSC x Animal Cookies?

Did Twisted Velvet restock?

Edit: Seems theres lots of confusion over at substrates IG lol.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Feb 17, 2016)

They said on IG they had 14 packs of Twisted Velvet but they sold out


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 17, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> They said on IG they had 14 packs of Twisted Velvet but they sold out


Wowe. I wondeer how many cookieFi


----------



## TimeToBurn (Feb 17, 2016)

Not sure on the CookieFI. I wanted something super purple like Twisted Velvet but being its hard to come by, I just picked up a pack of Lethal Purple by Ice River Genetics, says its BC Purps x Master Kush. The pic looks good so I hope its a good sub!


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 17, 2016)

TubeAndJar said:


> View attachment 3610633
> If TDT is labeling it wrong, maybe IHG should be checking their distributors for acuracy to avoid confusion like this.


TDT mislabels a lot of shit on their site. Caramel candy kush by dynasty for instance is not Oregon afghani x ms universe, it's pre 98 x ms universe. I am sure there are plenty of other mistakes throughout the site.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 17, 2016)

Animal pie nug this pheno don't have a sweet smell but strong gas like my rainbow cookie but a taste more on the lemon


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 17, 2016)

My only other option was Double Purple Hulk (Double Purple Doja x Purple Hulk) had it in my cart..went for a cigarette and bam sold out..
didnt even see the twisted velvet stock just sold out.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 17, 2016)

Fwiw. When I got my PAK freebies they were labeled purple kush. These guys definitely don't know how to label or finish labeling. On the other note my lemon cripplers a turning out great. Kind of sad I didn't clone them


----------



## TimeToBurn (Feb 17, 2016)

lol sorry, I've been wanting to order Double Purple Hulk but waiting for the right time. I saw 1 left so picked it up along with Thug Pug Pugbreath and Dead Bananas.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 17, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> lol sorry, I've been wanting to order Double Purple Hulk but waiting for the right time. I saw 1 left so picked it up along with Thug Pug Pugbreath and Dead Bananas.


Guess Im going with the Plat Purple Hulk..his platinum cut looks super frosty..


----------



## TimeToBurn (Feb 17, 2016)

I think Purple Hulk had Doja in it and I was looking for a lot of Doja which is why I took that one. 2nd choice was the Bubba Purple Doja.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3610614


Well now that is interesting. They posted freebies with every order from substrate, but substrate isn't giving out their freebies with every sale... That is explicit statement of something seemingly shady that is getting messed up somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swagslayer420 (Feb 17, 2016)

Lemon Crippler day 41


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Well now that is interesting. They posted freebies with every order from substrate, but substrate isn't giving out their freebies with every sale... That is explicit statement of something seemingly shady that is getting messed up somewhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't suprise me one bit, every drop since in house came around has gotten shadier n shadier...I love their gear so far but seen some shady stuff go on w/every drop,,,stock gets put up as Fems,,,,sells out minutes later,,, oh my bad those were regs......after they sold out of coarse.....seen all the tricks but love their gear and the 10pks


----------



## swagslayer420 (Feb 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3610612


I got 2 going right now fem


----------



## TubeAndJar (Feb 18, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Wowe. I wondeer how many cookieFi


I was watching the site as they added the new drop one strain at a time...I don't think they even listed any CookieFi. They probably sold them to people who emailed them first before they put everything online. You can't pay with a credit card on substrate site right now so he tells you to DM him on instagram. I bet people just DMed him before the drop.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 18, 2016)

swagslayer420 said:


> I got 2 going right now fem


How they looking so far


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 18, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> My only other option was Double Purple Hulk (Double Purple Doja x Purple Hulk) had it in my cart..went for a cigarette and bam sold out..
> didnt even see the twisted velvet stock just sold out.


In house is selling out that fast. wow


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 18, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> In house is selling out that fast. wow


Yea you gotta be fast or check your emails


----------



## Blazin Purps (Feb 18, 2016)

Velvet Pie #1 day 13 already showing some color


----------



## swagslayer420 (Feb 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> How they looking so far


they are in veg about 5 weeks from seed


----------



## TimeToBurn (Feb 18, 2016)

looks like the freebies are Purple Fat Pie, Noahs Ark and White Hulk. Anyone grow these yet?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 19, 2016)

Crystal cookies day 59


----------



## greencropper (Feb 19, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Crystal cookies day 59
> 
> View attachment 3612057 View attachment 3612057


wow...its aptly named...crystal cookiesssssssss...on the wishlist now...doesnt look like a big yield...easily solved by just growing more....


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 19, 2016)

Definitely not a big yielder but solid nugs top to bottom. I couldn't get a good read on the trichs because my lights were off before I had a chance to get in there. I may pull her down this weekend.


----------



## blackforest (Feb 19, 2016)

Decided to put this 'mom' Silverback into flower. She's about 3' tall. Put up the 4x4 just for her. Took several clones for my hydro system and some backups if she's a keeper. On the hunt for the next strain. Lots of good stuff out there. Maybe she'll have something for me come 4/20.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 21, 2016)

My fruity chronic cookies are taking forever to germ. Been germing for 5 days now.

Two started to break thru yesterday morning and I checked this morning and the taproot is like 2mm longer.

The other seed didn't even crack yet and im having doubts it will.

Anyone experience that with these seeds?


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 21, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> My fruity chronic cookies are taking forever to germ. Been germing for 5 days now.
> 
> Two started to break thru yesterday morning and I checked this morning and the taproot is like 2mm longer.
> 
> ...


So are you handling them as the cotyledon are popping out of the seedshell? Because that's not always great on baby plants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So are you handling them as the cotyledon are popping out of the seedshell? Because that's not always great on baby plants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I grow from seed in my cloner and wait till the taproot is long enough to put it thru a 1/4" thick neoprene collar and put the seed resting on top. I use tweezers so I never really touch the seeds.

I do all my seeds this way and never have issues. Only way I know how to start them aero.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 21, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> I grow from seed in my cloner and wait till the taproot is long enough to put it thru a 1/4" thick neoprene collar and put the seed resting on top. I use tweezers so I never really touch the seeds.
> 
> I do all my seeds this way and never have issues. Only way I know how to start them aero.


Got it. Sorry it sounded like you were messing with them from your post so I misunderstood. What I have noticed when I start seeds straight in dwc vs ground them out til they have a node or two of real growth is that the seeds seem to have a harder time going straight into the system. I'm about to run aero so I'm sure that will be a bit different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 21, 2016)

Popped 4 different in house crosses tonight. I was behind schedule and needed a bunch of fems. I went through my beans and most my fems were in house freebies. Let's see what we get. I'm too high to remember what they all were but all were gsc/animal cookie crosses. Plus some cannaventure pure animal fems. Gonna be an animal cookie orgy soon.


----------



## blackforest (Feb 22, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> I grow from seed in my cloner and wait till the taproot is long enough to put it thru a 1/4" thick neoprene collar and put the seed resting on top. I use tweezers so I never really touch the seeds.
> 
> I do all my seeds this way and never have issues. Only way I know how to start them aero.


I really hope they work out. Looks like a super tasty strain. Can't wait to see the finished results!


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Got it. Sorry it sounded like you were messing with them from your post so I misunderstood. What I have noticed when I start seeds straight in dwc vs ground them out til they have a node or two of real growth is that the seeds seem to have a harder time going straight into the system. I'm about to run aero so I'm sure that will be a bit different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries. I too found it slow going moving from rockwool to dwc. Past 2 years ive been doing aero to dwc with no down time unless I lose root mass in the transfer which only happens if I delay transfer and roots tangle. I weave the roots thru the netpot slots and roots are in water Day 1. No top feeding and worrying about RW getting too wet.

This morning I noticed a taproot coming out of the last seed so thats a good sign. Very slow going though. One I managed to transfer to aero as its tap root was half an inch. But these been germing since Tuesday night.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 22, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I really hope they work out. Looks like a super tasty strain. Can't wait to see the finished results!


Ive ran fruity chronic juice before. Bushed out real well. Got this and connoisuers girl scout cookie haze going. See how they compare.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 22, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> No worries. I too found it slow going moving from rockwool to dwc. Past 2 years ive been doing aero to dwc with no down time unless I lose root mass in the transfer which only happens if I delay transfer and roots tangle. I weave the roots thru the netpot slots and roots are in water Day 1. No top feeding and worrying about RW getting too wet.
> 
> This morning I noticed a taproot coming out of the last seed so thats a good sign. Very slow going though. One I managed to transfer to aero as its tap root was half an inch. But these been germing since Tuesday night.


I've actually been doing coco/perlite in 2" net cups straight into my dwc and that has actually been working pretty great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 22, 2016)

I am waiting for the preflowers to fully develop but I fear I may have 5 boys on my hand with the bubba x tangie freebies. 1 looks like it might just be new growth but 3 or them definitely are starting to look like boys...


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 22, 2016)

My purple GSC x animal cookies is growing, I am having to grow her under 12/12 cause she was popped later than my wifi seeds so I don't think it will grow huge, its a slow grower so far, still just a tiny plant, will report more back later, she's growing under 1800 watts of HID lighting.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 24, 2016)

looking @substrate and GL and neither sez how many seeds are in the order?
read earlier paks were opened and you get 5 from substrate?
is this with done with all of IHG's gear???


----------



## k double (Feb 24, 2016)

Some Black Cherry Pie at 8 weeks... Liking this cut so far probably gonna take her 9 weeks + 

Sorry about the flash affecting the pics...


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 24, 2016)

the gnome said:


> looking @substrate and GL and neither sez how many seeds are in the order?
> read earlier paks were opened and you get 5 from substrate?
> is this with done with all of IHG's gear???


Seedsherenow was selling 5s as 10 packs. Substrate was all good 10 packs in breeders packs, not freebies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Tdt was selling 5s as 10 packs. Substrate was all good 10 packs in breeders packs, not freebies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TDT as in the dank team? I thought it was seeds here now that sold a 5 pack as a 10 to @We Can Make Sandwiches unless there is another instance I am not remembering.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 24, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> TDT as in the dank team? I thought it was seeds here now that sold a 5 pack as a 10 to @We Can Make Sandwiches unless there is another instance I am not remembering.


I'm pretty sure the dank team was sending out 5 packs that were listed on their site as 10. But I may be wrong about the Seedbank. I've ordered from substrate. Fast shipping, came in breeders packs. 10 seeds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Feb 24, 2016)

My IHG Moac from TDT was listed as 10 pack and I received 10 in breeder pack from them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 24, 2016)

All IHG from TDT are 10 packs.


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 24, 2016)

Picked up a pack of Twisted Velvet from the Substrate drop tonight I would be highly disappointed if there were only 5 seeds. I'm hoping for at least 10..


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 25, 2016)

"We Can Make Sandwiches, Dont order IHG from seeds here now

They repackage the shit and apparently send half of what you should get.

Only got 5 of 10 Purple Fat Pie seeds "
Guess it was seeds here now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 25, 2016)

Good lord this purple gsc x animal cookies is a slow grower.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 25, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Good lord this purple gsc x animal cookies is a slow grower.


Lol, the genetics in that one don't sound like they would be the most vigorous plants ever. How're they looking though?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, the genetics in that one don't sound like they would be the most vigorous plants ever. How're they looking though?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinda weird looking plant, has a weird leaf structure, it's really small but healthy, seems to grow slower than heck though planted it like 2-3 weeks ago and it's still looking like a seedling with some weird leafs.


----------



## trippnface (Feb 25, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Picked up a pack of Twisted Velvet from the Substrate drop tonight I would be highly disappointed if there were only 5 seeds. I'm hoping for at least 10..


lol; nice pic. i crabbed for dungeness with my pops for awhile. not too big of a fan of being out on the ocean or all that hard work... but those fuckers are tasty


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 25, 2016)

Yea it was seeds here now..but someone stated that when TDT first carried IHG stock they were sent 5pks instead of 10.

Before they stopped international i got 2 parcels of IHG all 10 packs from TDT..


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 25, 2016)

@trippnface 

Were on a island in Puget Sound. There are so many damn crab here it's crazy. We had company staying with us last summer that loved crab and shrimp. Ate it every meal for two weeks straight.. lol. Cooked it every way we could think of. I used to live in NorCal and crabbed/fished/abalone from Morro Bay to Crescent City.

Good memories with your pops I bet.. Were you crabbing in NorCal?

Twisted Velvet is my first In House strain.. Not sure what to expect.


----------



## trippnface (Feb 25, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> @trippnface
> 
> Were on a island in Puget Sound. There are so many damn crab here it's crazy. We had company staying with us last summer that loved crab and shrimp. Ate it every meal for two weeks straight.. lol. Cooked it every way we could think of. I used to live in NorCal and crabbed/fished/abalone from Morro Bay to Crescent City.
> 
> ...


righteous. haha hell ya; definitely invigorating food. oh yeah. i abused tacos;burritos;quesadillas;salads;etc . 
yeah; he was mostly based out of SF but i think he went father north as well. 

eh no way? my pops other port is morro bay i live pretty close; actually the general home area . trip out!

as far as in house though ; i definitely seen some sexy twisted velvet pics  looks like another winner


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 25, 2016)

I took a sample cut from crystal cookies. It's fire smoke gets me really stupid. Decent taste. Today is day 63 & I've been flushing it all week. Will come down tonight or tomorrow night if the trichs have turned like I think they have.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Today is day 63 & I've been flushing it all week.


Say what ???


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 25, 2016)

trippnface said:


> righteous. haha hell ya; definitely invigorating food. oh yeah. i abused tacos;burritos;quesadillas;salads;etc .
> yeah; he was mostly based out of SF but i think he went father north as well.
> 
> eh no way? my pops other port is morro bay i live pretty close; actually the general home area . trip out!
> ...


That is a trip out and I hear you about all the food Love Morro Bay, Pismo, Arroyo Grande, SLO and that entire coast. 

Used to dive in the channel right at Morro rock for crab. There were so many we would tear off the big claw and let them go. On a tank of air we would each fill a gunny sack. They just need one claw to eat and fight and then they regenerate the lost claw. 
The ab diving used to be really good right north of Morro bay. Sea otters love abalone

Thanks for the positive feedback on the twisted velvet... I keep wanting to say twisted sister.. lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Say what ???


Mini flush. Not complete starvation.


----------



## kkeyser (Feb 25, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Mini flush. Not complete starvation.


How are yours looking? Here's my crystal cookies


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 25, 2016)

Chopped it tonight


----------



## kkeyser (Feb 25, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Chopped it tonight
> 
> ]


Outstanding!


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 26, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Good lord this purple gsc x animal cookies is a slow grower.


Mine seem to be growing at a pretty normal pace. I will try to get a current pic up later tonight. They are looking good, just started light nutes.


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Feb 26, 2016)

I got a 10 pack of grand double purple a few months back from the dank team I'll be popping those beans this weekend so I'll be sure to post a few pics in here along the way


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Feb 26, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3586070 More IHG going in water.


How are these doing? I'm about to pop a pack myself


----------



## v.s one (Feb 26, 2016)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> How are these doing? I'm about to pop a pack myself[/QUOTE There just teenagers right now so nothing to report yet.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 26, 2016)

Ding ding round 2 animal pie,,,put 5 down 5 popped and look good for around 10 days, no porn here but had to do it....anybody have snozzberry x forum gsc Fems,,,had to snatch a pack lovin that it has purple urkel in it


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Feb 26, 2016)

What was the success rate on germination? Did they all start off ok?


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 26, 2016)

Strain: Purple GSC x Animal Cookies
Medium: living organic soil
Lighting: Combo of HPS/MH
Notes: growing slower than the other plants around it.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 26, 2016)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> What was the success rate on germination? Did they all start off ok?


All started off very vigerous and consistent, I put em in water with 1/2tsp liquid karma per gal and then into soil after i see tail and always works great,,,,had a monster pheno of hso bluedream not long ago and the growth rate on animal pie is rite there with it, the first round animal pie I popped 5 and got 5 also , so overall I'm stoked and the quality is up there with any cookies I've seen


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 26, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Strain: Purple GSC x Animal Cookies
> Medium: living organic soil
> Lighting: Combo of HPS/MH
> Notes: growing slower than the other plants around it.
> View attachment 3617502


How old is she yoda ?? Passed my buddy a pure animal from cv and it's slow just like that


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 26, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> How old is she yoda ?? Passed my buddy a pure animal from cv and it's slow just like that


That's like 3 weeks + if you saw the plant next to it you'd be like wtf?


----------



## v.s one (Feb 26, 2016)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> What was the success rate on germination? Did they all start off ok?


 5/5 on germ rates


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 26, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> All started off very vigerous and consistent, I put em in water with 1/2tsp liquid karma per gal and then into soil after i see tail and always works great,,,,had a monster pheno of hso bluedream not long ago and the growth rate on animal pie is rite there with it, the first round animal pie I popped 5 and got 5 also , so overall I'm stoked and the quality is up there with any cookies I've seen


I have two of these growing right now. Looking for a cherry pheno or a cookies pheno. Haven't seen any pics of the animal pie looking like gsc though. Any of yours cookie leaners?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Feb 26, 2016)

2 out five females from white cherry pie. Yields look to be promising


----------



## v.s one (Feb 26, 2016)

So far there are two different phenos. One that has a rotten fruit and ever clear smell, is leafy. The other has a og bud structure but a earthy chiclets smell not over powering. This tells me there is jewels in the f2s.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I have two of these growing right now. Looking for a cherry pheno or a cookies pheno. Haven't seen any pics of the animal pie looking like gsc though. Any of yours cookie leaners?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I just finished 2 and one was cookie all the way, other was a mutant and was more purple tipped , both about the same potency long lasting high


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 27, 2016)

My 2 purple GSC x Animal Cookies as of this morning. In 1g pots for size ref.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 27, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> My 2 purple GSC x Animal Cookies as of this morning. In 1g pots for size ref.View attachment 3618081


How long you been vegging those?


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 27, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> How long you been vegging those?


They are 8 weeks from germation, they cracked open with 24 hours of putting in my bubble cloner. Veg started i would say at 2 weeks old so 6 weeks of veg. Topped the one in front about a week ago and have do e some trimming of lower growth. They are very bushy girls, growing nodes tight but in vegging u der a 130w Black Star led ufo and 2 24" t5s so the led may be keeping the nodes tight.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 28, 2016)

So my baby animal pie possible moms are a little different.




wondering if ones a runt. Or just got two very distinctly different phenos.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 29, 2016)

Bad idea to plant them together like that.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 29, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Bad idea to plant them together like that.


Oh yeah? Why do you say that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Oh yeah? Why do you say that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They will grow into 1 super plant!


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 29, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> They will grow into 1 super plant!


Lol. It's not like I'm going to flower them out in that cup. They'll turn into moms depending on how they flower out. And I'll do 2-3 moms per coco bed. So planting two per cup at this point doesn't matter at all. Kind of an odd random input lol. This isn't my first rodeo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol. It's not like I'm going to flower them out in that cup. They'll turn into moms depending on how they flower out. And I'll do 2-3 moms per coco bed. So planting two per cup at this point doesn't matter at all. Kind of an odd random input lol. This isn't my first rodeo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya kinda figured that. Couldn't help my smart ass remark lol.

Related note got 2/5 females from my bubba x tangie freebies. Thought the 1 was a guy for sure but it was just growing a little leaf not a sac. This is why I don't instantly chuck males anymore, just cus there isn't a pistils doesn't mean it is a sac 100% of the time.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 29, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Ya kinda figured that. Couldn't help my smart ass remark lol.
> 
> Related note got 2/5 females from my bubba x tangie freebies. Thought the 1 was a guy for sure but it was just growing a little leaf not sac. This is why I don't instantly chuck males anymore, just cus there isn't a pistils doesn't mean it is a sac 100% of the time.


Nice on the freebies. Your comment got a laugh out of me so totally worth it IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Oh yeah? Why do you say that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The roots will intertwine and could choke each other.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> The roots will intertwine and could choke each other.


Never had an issue when you transfer them to beds. I guess it potentially could happen, but until it does I'll probably keep doing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Never had an issue when you transfer them to beds. I guess it potentially could happen, but until it does I'll probably keep doing it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea in a bed it might be ok (you should space plants better than that in a bed, I would suggest a minimum of 18 inches apart), but container gardening is a bit different. If it works for you go for it but some seeds are expensive so I give them their own root cubes/ containers. I use raised beds to grow peppers/tomatoes and other veggies so I do really like those wish I could afford a green house :*(


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Yea in a bed it might be ok (you should space plants better than that in a bed, I would suggest a minimum of 18 inches apart), but container gardening is a bit different. If it works for you go for it but some seeds are expensive so I give them their own root cubes/ containers. I use raised beds to grow peppers/tomatoes and other veggies so I do really like those wish I could afford a green house :*(


It depends on if I end up wanting to keep these or not. At that point. I'll separate. Probably one mom and flower these out in dwc. Which I always do multi plant buckets wo issue.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It depends on if I end up wanting to keep these or not. At that point. I'll separate. Probably one mom and flower these out in dwc. Which I always do multi plant buckets wo issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup, ever tried just 1 plant in those buckets? I been doing some hydro gardening lately even though I am mostly an organic gardener (research purposes I guess) I can average about 1 pound per plant in my hydro system, not sure how that stacks up to others that's why I ask, I am using 450 watts of LEDs as my lights.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Nice setup, ever tried just 1 plant in those buckets? I been doing some hydro gardening lately even though I am mostly an organic gardener (research purposes I guess) I can average about 1 pound per plant in my hydro system, not sure how that stacks up to others that's why I ask, I am using 450 watts of LEDs as my lights.


Yeah I've done one per bucket but have better results starting with 12 and cutting down to 6 on that space. It cuts down on cycle time by a lot. Also when running seeds, which I usually do, I can cull all the runts and problem growers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I've done one per bucket but have better results starting with 12 and cutting down to 6 on that space. It cuts down on cycle time by a lot. Also when running seeds, which I usually do, I can cull all the runts and problem growers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a 4x4?


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Is that a 4x4?


3x3 w 220 watts in it  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> 3x3 w 220 watts in it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I been growing just 1 plant in a 4x4


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I been growing just 1 plant in a 4x4, 1 pound per harvest


I've cut about 186 grams from this cycle so far with my two biggest/slowest flowering plants left to chop. Averaging about 2 oz per. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I've cut about 186 grams from this cycle so far with my two biggest/slowest flowering plants left to chop. Averaging about 2 oz per.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I like to yield at least 1 gpw with the LEDs, sometimes I get up to 1.5gpw with the hydro + leds, my canopy temps are 65F, I grow cold and slow. Been helping a lot against the PM I got last year, lost about 3 units last year to mold


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Nice, I like to yield at least 1 gpw with the LEDs, sometimes I get up to 1.5gpw with the hydro + leds, my canopy temps are 65F, I grow cold and slow. Been helping a lot against the PM I got last year, lost about 3 units last year to mold


Well I'm at 186 dry with 220 watts so only need 34 grams from my two biggest plants to make 1 gpw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Well I'm at 186 dry with 220 watts so only need 34 grams from my two biggest plants to make 1 gpw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! What strains do you run?


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Nice! What strains do you run?


I'm always running testers for a few breeders. Right now finishing up double Berry and bulldog haze. Got a kosher kush X golden diesel in the flowering tent too. Next in line I have gg4, animal pie, coogies, Tahoe og(clone), Buddha tahoe(cc), cookie wreck, and looking for a male in my breeding project, Doc's 00G. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm always running testers for a few breeders. Right now finishing up double Berry and bulldog haze. Got a kosher kush X golden diesel in the flowering tent too. Next in line I have gg4, animal pie, coogies, Tahoe og(clone), Buddha tahoe(cc), cookie wreck, and looking for a male in my breeding project, Doc's 00G.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, the GG4 yielded really well for me, I am growing a kosher kush cross right now called golden lemons (jew gold x lemon skunk) it's looking to be a fantastic yielder might get up to 1.5 units from it under 450 watts of LEDs.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Nice, the GG4 yielded really well for me, I am growing a kosher kush cross right now called golden lemons (jew gold x lemon skunk) it's looking to be a fantastic yielder might get up to 1.5 units from it under 450 watts of LEDs.


Yeah my buddy in mi just sent me the gg4, I wanted to see what it was about. The kosher cross I'm running is from a German breeder, yekke seeds. It's (chemdog X sour d)X kosher. Looking like a good sog 12/12 from seed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah my buddy in mi just sent me the gg4, I wanted to see what it was about. The kosher cross I'm running is from a German breeder, yekke seeds. It's (chemdog X sour d)X kosher. Looking like a good sog 12/12 from seed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot of the really good yielders stretch like mad, this golden lemons stretched 4x its size and my gg4 at least doubled maybe tripled. The stretch is so important.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> A lot of the really good yielders stretch like mad, this golden lemons stretched 4x its size and my gg4 at least doubled maybe tripled. The stretch is so important.


Yeah the bulldog haze is a ssh X haze cross. Just about tripled in size. For sure going to be my biggest yielding plant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah the bulldog haze is a ssh X haze cross. Just about tripled in size. For sure going to be my biggest yielding plant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I grew a SSH cross, amazing plant I love SSH might try to get some more seeds or a cut of it when I got less on my plate. Here's some pictures of harvest and after cure, tasted so good.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I grew a SSH cross, amazing plant I love SSH might try to get some more seeds or a cut of it when I got less on my plate.


I've still got a few more of the haze beans sitting in my bean drawer lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I've still got a few more of the haze beans sitting in my bean drawer lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish so bad I cut a clone of that one, that was a freebie seed .


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Wish so bad I cut a clone of that one, that was a freebie seed .


Yeah i love ssh. It's a great strain. Too long to flower for me though. Looking to go at least the full breeders 12. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah i love ssh. It's a great strain. Too long to flower for me though. Looking to go at least the full breeders 12.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was a 10 weeker, that's why I was so pleased with that cut and the buds were fab.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Mine was a 10 weeker, that's why I was so pleased with that cut and the buds were fab.



















heres the bulldog haze. Eating itself so water leaves are getting ugly, but the nugs are getting pretty lol. Things a beast.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 29, 2016)

finishing up some in house animal pie.Getting frosty and a bit chunkier than my cookies and lime green instead of purple,BUT I still have 19 til 60 days.Im likeing what im seeing and took clones.sweet.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> heres the bulldog haze. Eating itself so water leaves are getting ugly, but the nugs are getting pretty lol. Things a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





daybreaker said:


> finishing up some in house animal pie.Getting frosty and a bit chunkier than my cookies and lime green instead of purple,BUT I still have 19 til 60 days.Im likeing what im seeing and took clones.sweet.
> View attachment 3620431


Looking great guys, good luck with the harvest!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 1, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Looking great guys, good luck with the harvest!


Thanks. Should be a good one. Trying to see how much I can get them to fade in a week. Kinda fun to watch them cannibalize themselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 1, 2016)

im looking to flush myself,looking to flush a room before the 60 day threshold,how many days do you flush before crop date.some of my strains are looking done.diamond og sunset sherbert and the cookie fam gsc.amazed.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 1, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> im looking to flush myself,looking to flush a room before the 60 day threshold,how many days do you flush before crop date.some of my strains are looking done.diamond og sunset sherbert and the cookie fam gsc.amazed.


Honestly I usually just slowly decrease the amount of Nutes in giving them for the last 2 weeks or so. Clean water for 1-3 days. This run i was hoping cutting them off would maybe scare them into finishing a little faster. Got kind of bored with the long flowering times around 10.5 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It depends on if I end up wanting to keep these or not. At that point. I'll separate. Probably one mom and flower these out in dwc. Which I always do multi plant buckets wo issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can only do multiple plant with lucas formula because without it thing just get fucked up


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah my buddy in mi just sent me the gg4, I wanted to see what it was about. The kosher cross I'm running is from a German breeder, yekke seeds. It's (chemdog X sour d)X kosher. Looking like a good sog 12/12 from seed.
> 
> I have heard about them where do you find their seed?
> 
> ...


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 1, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I can only do multiple plant with lucas formula because without it thing just get fucked up


It really depends on strain and Rez size a lot of the time. Some strains do better in groups than others. I learned a long time ago from a guy that ran his wearhouse with soil beds he swapped over after trying as he found better yield, less medium needed total, more resistance to pests and mold with soil beds. There's some research behind it as well but I don't know too much about that. But I have seen the results and the difference is impressive. Also this banana og got on one cycle, but only on the potted side. The same strain in the soil bed 4' over had 0 problems the entire run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 1, 2016)

Yekke is around on the forums. He was looking for testers, and offered me some. We shoot the shit about breeding and new genetics a bit, but he's in Germany so the time difference kills. His golden diesel looks pretty fire from what I've seen, very sour d structure. Got some f4s I'll be running pretty soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 3, 2016)

I have a STRONG suspicion that my PURPLE GSC x ANIMAL COOKIES is a full blown hermie. More updates to follow.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I have a STRONG suspicion that my PURPLE GSC x ANIMAL COOKIES is a full blown hermie. More updates to follow.


Have a feeling meaning it's unclear? Is it only one plant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Have a feeling meaning it's unclear? Is it only one plant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One plant, has female pistols and male parts looks like, gonna give it 2-3 more days to define the sexual parts more so I can be sure.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> One plant, has female pistols and male parts looks like, gonna give it 2-3 more days to define the sexual parts more so I can be sure.


Sounds like ihg selfing techniques may be iffy. Or the strains he's working with are just insanely unstable and/or don't take to selfing well. We've got a lot of confirmed Hermies recently on this thread ranging from a couple balls to full blown males in fem seeds. Im still looking forward to running the strains I have from ihg but it seems the quality control needs to go up a bit. Or strain testing before release. Just grabbed the lemon crippler fems, but this makes it more likely I grab the dvg pack I want instead of more ihg seeds next order. The thing is his genetics are still fire, so they'll keep selling out I bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sounds like ihg selfing techniques may be iffy. Or the strains he's working with are just insanely unstable and/or don't take to selfing well. We've got a lot of confirmed Hermies recently on this thread ranging from a couple balls to full blown males in fem seeds. Im still looking forward to running the strains I have from ihg but it seems the quality control needs to go up a bit. Or strain testing before release. Just grabbed the lemon crippler fems, but this makes it more likely I grab the dvg pack I want instead of more ihg seeds next order. The thing is his genetics are still fire, so they'll keep selling out I bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 frustrating......this is a complete loss from IHG then, the seeds they sent me were immature pale while unviable seeds and the freebies they sent are 100% hermie like they almost look male but I see some female pistols on one ball....


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> frustrating......this is a complete loss from IHG then, the seeds they sent me were immature pale while unviable seeds and the freebies they sent are 100% hermie like they almost look male but I see some female pistols on one ball....


That's pretty shitty. I have had good luck so far with their beans as far as viability. I won't know about hermy traits until I finish them out so we'll see. They sent you a replacement pack though yeah?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's pretty shitty. I have had good luck so far with their beans as far as viability. I won't know about hermy traits until I finish them out so we'll see. They sent you a replacement pack though yeah?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No replacement at all just basically told me fuck off, and started this uber lame "souvenir" talk to legally back up their shitty seeds.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> No replacement at all just basically told me fuck off, and started this uber lame "souvenir" talk to legally back up their shitty seeds.


I saw a bit of that here, but have you tried contacting directly on his Instagram. Not pbd, but ihg directly. He's a pretty cool dude ime. Quick responses, doesn't seem to be too big headed. He kind of is hands off with the seedbanks though. The price differences are all based on the individual seedbanks. He just wholesales his stock. I was talking to him about one Seedbank in particular that is selling specific strains of his for almost double what anyone else is because the Seedbank owner, "feels like his genetics are worth more" than he sells them for. But doesn't give ihg a kickdown from the extra money he charges. I kind of feel like if dude thinks his genetics are worth more, pay the breeder more for them. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 3, 2016)

Well my experience with them has been a mixed bag. Definitely have prodcued morw seeds with my first run of their gear than I expected, but cookies is notorious for this so I am not ready to blame the stabilization process. I am going to buy something from their cherry line and see if I want to continue with them.

First smoke of crystal cookies....definitely a decent smoke, but not sure its worth the hermie headaches. Will see what kind of feedback I get from it.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Well my experience with them has been a mixed bag. Definitely have prodcued morw seeds with my first run of their gear than I expected, but cookies is notorious for this so I am not ready to blame the stabilization process. I am going to buy something from their cherry line and see if I want to continue with them.
> 
> First smoke of crystal cookies....definitely a decent smoke, but not sure its worth the hermie headaches. Will see what kind of feedback I get from it.


That's a fair assessment. I'm running the animal pie right now and will be throwing a couple of the lemon crippler into the mix as soon as I get them. so we'll see how it goes with those ones. The crystal cookies bag appeal is epic, you're the first smoke report I've seen so far. I've never found platinum to be that potent of a strain so it makes sense that while making the animal cookie frosty, it may actually be detrimental to potency. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 3, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I have a STRONG suspicion that my PURPLE GSC x ANIMAL COOKIES is a full blown hermie. More updates to follow.


Let's see some pics.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 3, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I have a STRONG suspicion that my PURPLE GSC x ANIMAL COOKIES is a full blown hermie. More updates to follow.


Be careful with the in house freebies,,I gave my partner my holy power x animal cookie freebies I got on a dank team order, put two down and one was full blown hermie


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Mar 3, 2016)

My freebies where pink cattarpillar and diamonds n dust the pink cattarpillars where all male and I gave the diamonds n dust away to someone in Spain.

Out of the 8 grand double purple beans popped in coco we have 6 sprouted up so far and two that are still yet to surface I'm pretty sure they are just lagging behind a lil and will surface soon


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's a fair assessment. I'm running the animal pie right now and will be throwing a couple of the lemon crippler into the mix as soon as I get them. so we'll see how it goes with those ones. The crystal cookies bag appeal is epic, you're the first smoke report I've seen so far. I've never found platinum to be that potent of a strain so it makes sense that while making the animal cookie frosty, it may actually be detrimental to potency.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got one of those animal pie,i also have the crippler I just found out cuz they just say the cross on the container....freebies may I add.But that Pie was a surprise.lime green nuggets similar to cookie but a bit bigger.almost done but keeping her around for another to see if I can do her a little better.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> I got one of those animal pie,i also have the crippler I just found out cuz they just say the cross on the container....freebies may I add.But that Pie was a surprise.lime green nuggets similar to cookie but a bit bigger.almost done but keeping her around for another to see if I can do her a little better.


Pics? The only animal pies I've seen have been purple and more the cherry pie structure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Pics? The only animal pies I've seen have been purple and more the cherry pie structure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well on the 19th will be 60 days so she may turn,and my intake is somewhat cool so some color would be tits!!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> well on the 19th will be 60 days so she may turn,and my intake is somewhat cool so some color would be tits!!!!


Literally every picture I've seen posted of it has been straight purple and red. Amos had some cherry looking animal pie I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 3, 2016)

Animal pie 2 wks from sprout...my 2nd round of these, I will say there is one pheno that's super nasty bushy and stacks real close together,I passed that one to a friend...lol,,I only keep cookie structure ,just my preference ....these will be cookie structure from what I've seen,weeded 2 out that I didn't like and had em adopted..lol


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 3, 2016)

U rock dank team....anybody popped snozzcook yet ?


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 3, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Let's see some pics.


I'll grab some later tonight when the room comes on if you guys want


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Animal pie 2 wks from sprout...my 2nd round of these, I will say there is one pheno that's super nasty bushy and stacks real close together,I passed that one to a friend...lol,,I only keep cookie structure ,just my preference ....these will be cookie structure from what I've seen,weeded 2 out that I didn't like and had em adopted..lolView attachment 3622585


Yeah those big 3 blade bottom set look just like the ones I have running. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 3, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I'll grab some later tonight when the room comes on if you guys want


Yes we wanna see them sexy ladies yoda....lol,,,, I just received a 3pk freebies of purple animal....don't know if il touch em now


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Literally every picture I've seen posted of it has been straight purple and red. Amos had some cherry looking animal pie I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be a green phenol in there.im waiting.patience is not my high point.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3622587U rock dank team....anybody popped snozzcook yet ?


Be sure to have backups when you run the "fem" PAK. And good luck.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 3, 2016)

Just getting ready to lay the grinder to this little purple bud. After a few weeks in the jar, she lost some of the berry smell and took on kind of a doughy smell. Smoke is slightly above average and she was leafy as hell.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 3, 2016)

See it's pistol up top but whats that ball like thing hanging low....


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 3, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> See it's pistol up top but whats that ball like thing hanging low....View attachment 3622874


Looks to me like a marijuana test-t-que. Man you have had some shitty luck Yoda. We may be brothers from another mother. Sorry friend.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 3, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Looks to me like a marijuana test-t-que. Man you have had some shitty luck Yoda. We may be brothers from another mother. Sorry friend.


 guess time to get the scissors out...


----------



## genuity (Mar 3, 2016)

It could open up to be just a Lil sucker branch. ....


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 3, 2016)

genuity said:


> It could open up to be just a Lil sucker branch. ....


I haven't killed it yet, gonna give it more time to express itself I really want it to be fully a girl but it looks funky like that in several places.


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 3, 2016)

looks tastey but prolly light on the thc eh?


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 4, 2016)

It's not super potent but it will get the job done. It's a good anytime smoke.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 4, 2016)

I


needsomebeans said:


> It's not super potent but it will get the job done. It's a good anytime smoke.


What strain is that beans ? I looked back a coup pages but didn't see it


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 4, 2016)

It's velvet pie my friend.


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (Mar 4, 2016)

Only 1 bean of 8 yet to surface  had a poke about in the coco it just seems to have got a lil confused about which way is up and may need a helping hand out of it's casing but it's looking like a 100% success rate  just gotta hope now for a decent ratio of fems to males


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's a fair assessment. I'm running the animal pie right now and will be throwing a couple of the lemon crippler into the mix as soon as I get them. so we'll see how it goes with those ones. The crystal cookies bag appeal is epic, you're the first smoke report I've seen so far. I've never found platinum to be that potent of a strain so it makes sense that while making the animal cookie frosty, it may actually be detrimental to potency.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will say that yes, the bag appeal is pretty epic. Fall colors seem to be cool temp induced as I am not seeing the same colors in the clone.

I should note that my smoke report is really on an uncured bud. Each day the cookie smell has been more intense.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Mar 4, 2016)

Velvet Pie #1 day 26





Velvet Pie #2 day 18 least purple pheno but still has a lot it just doesnt show well in this pic





Velvet Pie #3 Day 13 looking to be the most purple





Temps are 78 during the day and 70-72 at night


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 4, 2016)

no need for a chiller.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 5, 2016)

well balls...


spent 30 mins plucking them all off, quite a few but all at the nodes. none in the new flower development. Any shows there and this bubba leaning bubba x tangie gets the axe.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 5, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> well balls...
> View attachment 3624495
> View attachment 3624496


Oh no! What strain is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Oh no! What strain is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bubba x tangie freebie


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 5, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> bubba x tangie freebie


Seems like a lot of the freebies are herming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 5, 2016)

Ok I cut down my freebie today, 100% hermie , balls intertwined with pistols from top to bottom. Leaves a void in my grow space  gonna have a reduced yield this go around.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 5, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Ok I cut down my freebie today, 100% hermie , balls intertwined with pistols from top to bottom. Leaves a void in my grow space  gonna have a reduced yield this go around.


So I think we need to survey to see how many people have run freebies that haven't hermed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeToBurn (Mar 6, 2016)

I ran the Lemon Crippler freebie with no problems


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 6, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> I ran the Lemon Crippler freebie with no problems


Just grabbed a pack of those so thats probably a good sign. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 6, 2016)

Ok my friends , animal pie might be auto flowering on me under 23hrs light,I noticed the center yellow up past 2 days and now looks like pistols... I have 3 goin other 2 are perfect ...I may be wrong , any opinions plz


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 6, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Ok my friends , animal pie might be auto flowering on me under 23hrs light,I noticed the center yellow up past 2 days and now looks like pistols... I have 3 goin other 2 are perfectView attachment 3624715 ...I may be wrong , any opinions plz


Looks like regular new growth to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 6, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Ok my friends , animal pie might be auto flowering on me under 23hrs light,I noticed the center yellow up past 2 days and now looks like pistols... I have 3 goin other 2 are perfectView attachment 3624715 ...I may be wrong , any opinions plz


Doesn't look like pistols to me...even some photo plants start to kick out pistols in late veg... Just means they're ready to flower


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 6, 2016)

Thx guys i Hope so, your opinions give me confidence that I'm wrong....seen nothing but good things from these so far I'm stoked with this cross


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 6, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Thx guys i Hope so, your opinions give me confidence that I'm wrong....seen nothing but good things from these so far I'm stoked with this cross


Yeah looks good. Wouldn't worry about it yet lol. Your soil looks like it might be a little hot though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah looks good. Wouldn't worry about it yet lol. Your soil looks like it might be a little hot though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do happy frog and ocean forest at a ratio of 1:1 bag of each,could be a tad to much liquid karma also, better do a straight water day tomm,I do 1/2 tsp karma alot on my water days,and then pure water here and there


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 6, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> I do happy frog and ocean forest at a ratio of 1:1 bag of each,could be a tad to much liquid karma also, better do a straight water day tomm,I do 1/2 tsp karma alot on my water days,and then pure water here and there


Doesn't look like it's crazy hot. Just a tiny bit lol. Nothing to worry about or reason to change any of what your doing lol. With the soils your using it makes some sense as well. Some strains respond better than others to ffof. I have had good experience using straight ffof from seed, but I have seen some people run steaks that did not like that shit on its own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trippnface (Mar 6, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> well balls...
> View attachment 3624495
> View attachment 3624496
> spent 30 mins plucking them all off, quite a few but all at the nodes. none in the new flower development. Any shows there and this bubba leaning bubba x tangie gets the axe.



fuck slutz with nutz!!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2016)

Rainbow cookies just after transplanting. Will top tomorrow, then 2-3 more weeks of veg, which has been slow so far. I'm hoping to get girls out of these fem beans.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Rainbow cookies just after transplanting. Will top tomorrow, then 2-3 more weeks of veg, which has been slow so far. I'm hoping to get girls out of these fem beans.
> 
> View attachment 3625090


I wish you all the best for girls too mate!!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 7, 2016)

Got hooked up phat from substrate this round. Ordered two packs got 15 free seeds and 4 extra strains. Gotta look up this south fork chocolate lemonade X chemdog cross.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Mar 10, 2016)

So, is there any consensus on this breeder yet? Are the genetics any good, or just untested, hermie prone wastes of time? The moac, and others in the cherry line looked interesting, or should I go with exotics cherry cream pie? Haven't seen the finished product from either yet though.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 10, 2016)

GranolaCornhola said:


> So, is there any consensus on this breeder yet? Are the genetics any good, or just untested, hermie prone wastes of time? The moac, and others in the cherry line looked interesting, or should I go with exotics cherry cream pie? Haven't seen the finished product from either yet though.


If it's a question of exotic or in house I would go exotic all day. But I am withholding further judgment on in house till I finish these bubba x tangie since these are my first plants from them.
But I want that cherry cream pie so if it were me I would get that.
I mean, ihg is using a cookies and cream female. So I bet the male exotic uses spits out fire


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2016)

The biggest appeal to me with IHG is that they offer fem seeds. So far, two of three strains tried were indeed females.  ... Will be flipping a fourth in a couple of weeks, but...

...the finished smoke of animal pie is excellent, and the cherry taste is right there. Will pop more of these this year. The lemon cripplers the same - good potency and lemon.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> The biggest appeal to me with IHG is that they offer fem seeds. So far, two of three strains tried were indeed females.  ... Will be flipping a fourth in a couple of weeks, but...
> 
> ...the finished smoke of animal pie is excellent, and the cherry taste is right there. Will pop more of these this year. The lemon cripplers the same - good potency and lemon.


Haha I just popped a couple lemon crippler, animal pie, fat purple pie, Noah's ark and white hulk. We'll see how all of these go but I'm glad that the cherry pheno is in the animal pie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucis (Mar 10, 2016)

Silverbacks, took over 30 clones before i throw in flower this weekend or next week, smell in veg is funky.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 10, 2016)

I want something from that cherry line and then I am going to decide how I feel about this breeder. The fem seeds was a big appeal to me but the hermie issue is very real.


----------



## blackforest (Mar 10, 2016)

Lucis said:


> Silverbacks, took over 30 clones before i throw in flower this weekend or next week, smell in veg is funky.


Nice use of the VHS tapes 

Silverback 'mom' Day 19 from flip. So far so good I'd say. No real smell coming from her yet though. Always a gamble, hoping it still pays off well.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 10, 2016)

Crystal cookies is pretty good tasting smoke, the bag appeal is tremendous and the effect is decent. Also I need to amend something I said earlier....fall colors in the clone are apparent without the drastic temp drops.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 10, 2016)

Here's the only plant of IH that I have running at the moment. It's the purple gsc x animal cookies. It's 12/12 from seed in a mini dwc for the party cup comp. I'm liking dwc pretty good and I hope she don't hermie but with cookies on both sides I am wondering.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 10, 2016)

WCP


----------



## v.s one (Mar 11, 2016)

Due to other projects I had to chop this one down. It was done but a good winter flush would have brang out the purple. This was a Bcp leaner dead funky fruit smells, to leafy for me.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Mar 11, 2016)

Any info out there on the uncirculated OG x PSA x ogkb? Haven't been able to find much. Took a shot on the last pack from substrates drop today.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 11, 2016)

scroll down on their page...

http://www.inhousegenetics.net/mad-science-line.html


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks @Beemo , I seen there page was hoping to dig up some non breeder site journals or pics. I have been able to find some but very little.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 11, 2016)

I have grown a lot of Fire OG crosses, and this was spot on. The smell was different real earthy hash.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 11, 2016)

Fwiw WCP for $50 pack plus free shipping was well worth it.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 18, 2016)

Goin all in with variety and went ahead and took the risk on purple animal freebies ....fingers crossed


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 18, 2016)

Variety is the spice of life friend.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 18, 2016)

My purple gsc x animal cookies is looking good. She is 4 weeks old from sprout..12/12 from seed.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 18, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> My purple gsc x animal cookies is looking good. She is 4 weeks old from sprout..12/12 from seed.View attachment 3634998


Lookin nice beans, good size for 4 weeks from seed


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2016)

my animal pie only kicking out 3 bladed leaves so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> my animal pie only kicking out 3 bladed leaves so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 looking good kmog , that's what I like about the animal pie pack being doubled up on the f1 durb....lol....u never know what u could get but Id bet it's gonna be flame


----------



## Blazin Purps (Mar 18, 2016)

I love this Velvet Pie!

Velvet Pie #1 day 36






Velvet Pie #3 day 32 with a little praying mantis watching guard






#1 Smells like slightly sweet kush
#2 Smells like straight black cherry candy and has purple trichs I will have to get a shot with my usb scope


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> looking good kmog , that's what I like about the animal pie pack being doubled up on the f1 durb....lol....u never know what u could get but Id bet it's gonna be flame


Yeah lol. I've run ogs with the3 bladed leaves all over. I have a GDP coogies that is also kicking out pretty much only 3s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> My purple gsc x animal cookies is looking good. She is 4 weeks old from sprout..12/12 from seed.


Is she a confirmed 'she' ?



Blazin Purps said:


> I love this Velvet Pie!


Wow...what's not to love?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a white animal femm seed in veg that I am convinced is a male. Going to flip to be sure but this is more IHG mixed bag for me.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 18, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Is she a confirmed 'she' ?
> 
> 
> Wow...what's not to love?


She is a she for now but with cookies on both sides one never knows. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sir72 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nitro cookies early flower


----------



## greencropper (Mar 20, 2016)

Blazin Purps said:


> I love this Velvet Pie!
> 
> Velvet Pie #1 day 36
> 
> ...


thinkin now of hittin my velvet pie girls with grandpa's breath pollen when they're grown out, they are worthy of each other


----------



## intenseneal (Mar 21, 2016)

Ordered some Purple Animal Kush seeds today. TDT is out of stock of nearly all fem IHG seeds and i ordered the last of the PAK. Put the Purple GCSx Animal Cookies on 12/12 today and made 3 clones from my mother plant.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Ordered some Purple Animal Kush seeds today. TDT is out of stock of nearly all fem IHG seeds and i ordered the last of the PAK. Put the Purple GCSx Animal Cookies on 12/12 today and made 3 clones from my mother plant.


_Very _interested. You probably know about my first 3 PAK fems.....


----------



## intenseneal (Mar 21, 2016)

No i dont please tell. I ordered a fem 10 pack so i hope all is well. It was not my first pick on the fem strains but like i said inventory on them was very low.
My Purple Gsc x Animal Cookies are doing well. I have to different phenoms, one has smaller thinner leafs almost worried it might be male but they are labled as fem seeds. The other is a mother plant and has more indica like large broad leafs, seems to be q good pick for a mother but a harvest with the clones i just took will tell for sure.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 21, 2016)

Animal pie. Sort of mainlined lol. Just topped a bunch very early. Took it well. This one is the slower grower of the two I have going so it's going into flower and the other I will keep around for breeding purposes. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 24, 2016)

Hmmm...regs or Fems, Fems or regs......might as well just flip a coin


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 24, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3640333 Hmmm...regs or Fems, Fems or regs......might as well just flip a coin


Well they say reg lol, did you order fems?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Well they say reg lol, did you order fems?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ordered Fems....I been watching in house since there 1st drop an never seen a animal blue reg pack....not gonna put the bank out there as I feel the breeder is at fault and shouldnt put it on the bank....I know in house frequents this thread daily and they should clear it up for people who support there shit...


----------



## Mineralz (Mar 24, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Ordered Fems....I been watching in house since there 1st drop an never seen a animal blue reg pack....not gonna put the bank out there as I feel the breeder is at fault and shouldnt put it on the bank....I know in house frequents this thread daily and they should clear it up for people who support there shit...


Take the pic you just posted on here and send it to them. Have them examine your order and maybe you'll get a free pack of fems out of it for the misunderstanding


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 24, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Take the pic you just posted on here and send it to them. Have them examine your order and maybe you'll get a free pack of fems out of it for the misunderstanding


I emailed them about it....well see what happens....


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 24, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> I emailed them about it....well see what happens....


That's a good bunch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's a good bunch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks kmog, all full except the snozzberry has 6 in it... Went thru 2 packs animal pie,, flowered a few out and got some phenos were picking thru at a friends house..got some flowering now..all are great and stinky,, I see u have them going too friend u will love the smoke if u haven't tryed yet


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 24, 2016)

I thought all their strains that contained animal cookies were fems....not sure why


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2016)

Mineralz said:


> Take the pic you just posted on here and send it to them. Have them examine your order and maybe you'll get a free pack of fems out of it for the misunderstanding


Good luck w/ that......seriously. Just a recap for those joining the conversation late: TDT gave a story about accidental packaging, but _assured _the beans were fems in a regs pack. Then IHG confirmed the story on RIU, Then, 3 of 3 fems were Bruces. Posted data right here. _Then, _got no further replies from either party, much less a free pack of anything. But.....good luck, and if they reply, tell 'em Amos says, " Hey. "

I've got 3 Rainbow Cookies vegged 6 weeks with another to go before flip. They came out of a _fem _envelope......and they sure better be Sallys. They're getting the big tent, with no viable b/u plan should them girls be boys.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Good luck w/ that......seriously. Just a recap for those joining the conversation late: TDT gave a story about accidental packaging, but _assured _the beans were fems in a regs pack. Then IHG confirmed the story on RIU, Then, 3 of 3 fems were Bruces. Posted data right here. _Then, _got no further replies from either party, much less a free pack of anything. But.....good luck, and if they reply, tell 'em Amos says, " Hey. "
> 
> I've got 3 Rainbow Cookies vegged 6 weeks with another to go before flip. They came out of a _fem _envelope......and they sure better be Sallys. They're getting the big tent, with no viable b/u plan should them girls be boys.


Yes Amos this situation is an exact repeat of yours....same everything w/o mentioning names....was told from bank "if there labeled regs then there regs" then was told" the animal blues are 50$ not 75$ so I'd get a 25$ refund.", I seen how ur situation played out and mine will be no different....they haven't ever dropped regular animal crosses, been watching them from the first drop when dank team gave them the following they have today,,, what are u talking about a fem envelope, I've never seen em in a envelope before


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 24, 2016)

Crystal cookies is a femmed animal cross.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 24, 2016)

I believe it is a damn turkey shoot on what your going to get from IHG. If they stay so fucked up that they can't get the right label on their seeds stock, they may look in to hiring some help that doesn't dab 24/7.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 24, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I believe is a damn turkey shoot on what your going to get from IHG. If they stay so fucked up that they can't get the right label on their seeds stock, they may look in to hiring some help that doesn't dab 24/7.


Yep, you might end up with a pack of premature seeds and freebies that are 100% hermie, no telling with this company, definitely not going to get my business.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> what are u talking about a fem envelope, I've never seen em in a envelope before


I'm just referring to the normal sleeve w/ label. Didn't mean to toss you a curve. 




Triple oh gee said:


> Yes Amos this situation is an exact repeat of yours....same everything w/o mentioning names....was told from bank "if there labeled regs then there regs" then was told" the animal blues are 50$ not 75$ so I'd get a 25$ refund.", I seen how ur situation played out and mine will be no different...


Yeah....anyone can make mistakes, but good cats make it right. I'd like to personally boycott both IHG and TDT just on principle, but because of way too much bean inventory, I'm not buying from anyone for awhile. 

I hope.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm getting real sick of ihg freebies from tdt and substrate haha Ya I know I know boo hoo I don't like my freebies lol...but the bottom line is I'm too scared to invest time and resources into them based on what I've seen here with the non stress induced hermie junk


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 24, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I have a STRONG suspicion that my PURPLE GSC x ANIMAL COOKIES is a full blown hermie. More updates to follow.


I thought I heard this elsewhere. It ended up as a freebie I got from TDT and I've wanted to pop it. Maybe they realized it was shit and "generously" made it a freebie.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 24, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I thought I heard this elsewhere. It ended up as a freebie I got from TDT and I've wanted to pop it. Maybe they realized it was shit and "generously" made it a freebie.


I've got one going for the party cup comp and so far so good. Here she is tonight 34 days from sprout on 12/12 from seed. She is a little saggy but I think it is from having her roots confined to the 16 oz cup.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm just referring to the normal sleeve w/ label. Didn't mean to toss you a curve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k gotcha on the label...and yeah it's been a crazy ride with ihg i rememeber when they was only at TDT , crosses are really interesting and some are dank,and I don't mind a seed or two...but I gotta do some testing before I buy anymore......haha.....I need a sponsor to call for when I wanna place an order....someone to talk me down


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ya I got 4 packs of in house waiting to be popped haha
- spirit animal ( haven't seen anyone run them)
- Eagle Scout ( haven't seen anyone run them)
- black cherry pie bx
- mendo breath f2 x platinum bubba ( haven't seen anyone run them)


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 24, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> k gotcha on the label...and yeah it's been a crazy ride with ihg i rememeber when they was only at TDT , crosses are really interesting and some are dank,and I don't mind a seed or two...but I gotta do some testing before I buy anymore......haha.....I need a sponsor to call for when I wanna place an order....someone to talk me down


I know what your saying friend. I just bought a pack of blue kimbo from big worm and won an auction at beanbid that had 26 seeds in it. Damn my eyes. I have over 500 seeds with @ 7 square feet grow space.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 24, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I know what your saying friend. I just bought a pack of blue kimbo from big worm and won an auction at beanbid that had 26 seeds in it. Damn my eyes. I have over 500 seeds with @ 7 square feet grow space.


The struggle is real. After I get 2 more bodhi strains and some dynasty..I'm done for realzies


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> The struggle is real. After I get 2 more bodhi strains and some dynasty..I'm done for realzies


I shoulda got in on that dvg deal like u did hockey , with deals like that who can resist ? I really only mess with fem but might as well buy regs anymore


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> I shoulda got in on that dvg deal like u did hockey , with deals like that who can resist ? I really only mess with fem but might as well buy regs anymore


Ya fems are nice...but I get a lot of satisfaction from finding a nice female from a pack of regs


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> The struggle is real. After I get 2 more bodhi strains and some dynasty..I'm done for realzies


until the next drop or promo of some fire gear... the struggles is real lol


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> thanks kmog, all full except the snozzberry has 6 in it... Went thru 2 packs animal pie,, flowered a few out and got some phenos were picking thru at a friends house..got some flowering now..all are great and stinky,, I see u have them going too friend u will love the smoke if u haven't tryed yet


Thanks for the info, in 2 packs how many phenos popped out lol? I have two that are significantly different from two beans so I don't really know what to expect ha. 


Amos Otis said:


> Good luck w/ that......seriously. Just a recap for those joining the conversation late: TDT gave a story about accidental packaging, but _assured _the beans were fems in a regs pack. Then IHG confirmed the story on RIU, Then, 3 of 3 fems were Bruces. Posted data right here. _Then, _got no further replies from either party, much less a free pack of anything. But.....good luck, and if they reply, tell 'em Amos says, " Hey. "
> 
> I've got 3 Rainbow Cookies vegged 6 weeks with another to go before flip. They came out of a _fem _envelope......and they sure better be Sallys. They're getting the big tent, with no viable b/u plan should them girls be boys.


We're you in touch with pbd or ihg directly? Pbd seems to be kind of an ass, where my dealing with ihg direct have been very good. I guess there's a partnership or pbd breeds some of their strains. Could be another rezdawg/chemdawg situation though lol.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Ordered Fems....I been watching in house since there 1st drop an never seen a animal blue reg pack....not gonna put the bank out there as I feel the breeder is at fault and shouldnt put it on the bank....I know in house frequents this thread daily and they should clear it up for people who support there shit...


Interesting. Well I just had an experience that is kind of off that point. 

Ordered a pack of lemon crippler and hsos bubbas gift from substrate. Got the hso on non breeders packs kind of ghetto packaging. And he vouched for the seeds being legit but said substrate had incorrectly packaged their beans. Weird thing is, I have 4/4 duds and retarded seeds. So if they were legit, I got so far bunk gear from hso. So in this case the packaging issues would have to do with the bank, not the breeder. I totally wanted my little wood box too.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I thought all their strains that contained animal cookies were fems....not sure why


Because his animals cookies mom is a fem, but he is crossing it with some regular strains. He's essentially crossing animal cookies into everything lol. And seems to do female crosses a lot, which IMO is why the genetics are so unstable and herming out so much. Take 2 hermie prone strains, force them to swap gender and cross them... Seems to explain the Hermies to me.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 25, 2016)

I am running Mother of all cherries. I've decided moving forward to only run regs from these guys. We will see how it goes, only popped one. Also popped a Shooks Rum Kush from Johnstons which was a TDT freebie.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I am running Mother of all cherries. I've decided moving forward to only run regs from these guys. We will see how it goes, only popped one. Also popped a Shooks Rum Kush from Johnstons which was a TDT freebie.


I'm currently running fat purple pie, Noah's ark and white hulk that I got as freebies from ihg. I have enough other stuff going that if they herm, I'll chop them. But we will see I suppose. White hulk sounds interesting hard to find info on though lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> We're you in touch with pbd or ihg directly? Pbd seems to be kind of an ass, where my dealing with ihg direct have been very good. I guess there's a partnership or pbd breeds some of their strains. Could be another rezdawg/chemdawg situation though lol.


I spoke directly with TDT [ Chris?] by phone, and got the 'packages damaged' story. PBD is the IHG cat that responded on this thread, right? E-mails I sent to IHG directly were never responded to.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I spoke directly with TDT [ Chris?] by phone, and got the 'packages damaged' story. PBD is the IHG cat that responded on this thread, right? E-mails I sent to IHG directly were never responded to.


I've had the best luck on Instagram tbh. And yeah pbd is the guy that was on here. He seems a little more bullheaded than main ihg partner. Afaik pbd aka poweredbydiesel on Instagram is a partner with ihg and did their cookiefi, but the main breeder is a different cat. 

He responds to Instagram and has been pretty up front and quick to respond Ime, so maybe try that route lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I've had the best luck on Instagram tbh. And yeah pbd is the guy that was on here. He seems a little more bullheaded than main ihg partner. Afaik pbd aka poweredbydiesel on Instagram is a partner with ihg and did their cookiefi, but the main breeder is a different cat.
> 
> He responds to Instagram and has been pretty up front and quick to respond Ime, so maybe try that route lol.


It's water over the dam.......under the bridge.....however that cliche' goes. The money, or a replacement pack isn't that big a deal, though I'd accept either if offered. Six weeks wasted because of a fraudulent sale is the thing that can't be restored.

For me, the issue is dealing w/ BS artists, or [ updated ] choosing to no longer deal with them. Should the rainbow cookies turn out to be genuine females, and good weed, I'll run more of course - that's why I have them. But won't support either entity again.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> It's water over the dam.......under the bridge.....however that cliche' goes. The money, or a replacement pack isn't that big a deal, though I'd accept either if offered. Six weeks wasted because of a fraudulent sale is the thing that can't be restored.
> 
> For me, the issue is dealing w/ BS artists, or [ updated ] choosing to no longer deal with them. Should the rainbow cookies turn out to be genuine females, and good weed, I'll run more of course - that's why I have them. But won't support either entity again.


I feel that. I'm actually kind of thrown off by my whole thing with hso. Usually have good experience with them. But also, I've always gotten their breeders packs. I just popped 6 more to see if if they're all duds or if I just got unlucky with the first few.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> It's water over the dam.......under the bridge.....however that cliche' goes. The money, or a replacement pack isn't that big a deal, though I'd accept either if offered. Six weeks wasted because of a fraudulent sale is the thing that can't be restored.
> 
> For me, the issue is dealing w/ BS artists, or [ updated ] choosing to no longer deal with them. Should the rainbow cookies turn out to be genuine females, and good weed, I'll run more of course - that's why I have them. But won't support either entity again.


The rainbow cookies looks pretty sweet from what I've seen. Might be worth grabbing a pack to pull a solid keeper from


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 25, 2016)

Anyone know the lineage of their sherbert is? I have some rainbow sherbert beans from apothecary and wonder if it's the same lineage like blackberry x champagne or something along those lines


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I feel that. I'm actually kind of thrown off by my whole thing with hso. Usually have good experience with them. But also, I've always gotten their breeders packs. I just popped 6 more to see if if they're all duds or if I just got unlucky with the first few.


Which HSO beans? I know I read it, just can't recall ( a-11 x sl ]


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Which HSO beans? I know I read it, just can't recall ( a-11 x sl ]


Bubbas gift. Got them in an unlabeled vial taped to an hso business card instead of the wooden breeders pack.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Mar 25, 2016)

All my HSO from TDT never has come in breeder packs. Promos and gear I have paid for have all come in a standard clear mini zip bag with a generic white label. Not even in any kind of vial. Won't be able to check if there good for about a month


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> All my HSO from TDT never has come in breeder packs. Promos and gear I have paid for have all come in a standard clear mini zip bag with a generic white label. Not even in any kind of vial. Won't be able to check if there good for about a month


Well my 10 pack came with 11 and I was excited but so far I'm down 4 with nothing to show for it. Have 6 in peat pellets right now to see if maybe I just got unlucky with the first few.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 25, 2016)

Speaking of duds, I accumulated 5 TDT freebies of GDP x Goji - Mace Genetics on the label. I popped one a few months ago that hated life. It stayed alive, but only to mock me daily w/ it's sickliness. Finally gave it it's death wish.
So dunked two a couple weeks ago to be part of the 'goji project'. One never popped, the other is alive, and doing it's best impersonation of the other one's refusal to embrace life..... I'm keeping it alive in a windowsill just to torture it, as the project has moved on w/o it. But I just tossed the last two in for a soak.....don't really have plans for them, but don't actually expect healthy young'uns either. Plant on right is HSO Blue Dream, a just in case backup.

 

3 IHG Rainbow Cookies......one more week of veg to go.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 25, 2016)

He prolly relabeled them tdt " house mix" because they were so brutal


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Speaking of duds, I accumulated 5 TDT freebies of GDP x Goji - Mace Genetics on the label. I popped one a few months ago that hated life. It stayed alive, but only to mock me daily w/ it's sickliness. Finally gave it it's death wish.
> So dunked two a couple weeks ago to be part of the 'goji project'. One never popped, the other is alive, and doing it's best impersonation of the other one's refusal to embrace life..... I'm keeping it alive in a windowsill just to torture it, as the project has moved on w/o it. But I just tossed the last two in for a soak.....don't really have plans for them, but don't actually expect healthy young'uns either. Plant on right is HSO Blue Dream, a just in case backup.
> 
> View attachment 3641353
> ...


The one I have that didn't completely damp off as a seed looks like this. 

Hso bubbas gift.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The one I have that didn't completely damp off as a seed looks like this.
> 
> Hso bubbas gift.


I got this  smoke one and then if it dont toss it lol


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I got this  smoke one and then if it dont toss it lol


The bodhis that are a week and a half old after being put in the same jiffy pellets. That one is almost a month old also.




so I know it's not the media lol.


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The bodhis that are a week and a half old after being put in the same jiffy pellets. That one is almost a month old also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well hey looking nice!!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Well hey looking nice!!


Thanks, they're really moving along. It's surprising how fas they're growing.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 25, 2016)

Received the worst looking bean I've ever seen as a freebie....ihg fat purple pie...lol
Before
 
After


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 26, 2016)

Keeper Crystal Cookies, Nitro Cookies, Afghanimals, and Animal Pie . I grew a shit ton of their work last round and can vouch for this company personally, just my .02. I'll upload more tomorrow if people are interested -Clearwater-


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 26, 2016)

Yea Crystal cookies is legit despite my herm issues on the first run. My second CC plant did not herm at all


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea Crystal cookies is legit despite my herm issues on the first run. My second CC plant did not herm at all





jesushadafender said:


> Keeper Crystal Cookies, Nitro Cookies, Afghanimals, and Animal Pie . I grew a shit ton of their work last round and can vouch for this company personally, just my .02. I'll upload more tomorrow if people are interested -Clearwater-


The first and fourth and second and third pics look like they could be he same strain lol. Animal cookies really pulling dominance in those hybrids.


From what I've been hearing about the crystal cookies is its way more bag appeal than potency. Any thoughts? Ime platinum is a fairly weak strain, super pretty/frosty though.


----------



## intenseneal (Mar 26, 2016)

I wanted CC but its out if stock.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> I wanted CC but its out if stock.


Sour patch has it in stock it's just $150 a pack lol. I felt the same until I started hearing about the potency issues.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2016)

jesushadafender said:


> Keeper Crystal Cookies, Nitro Cookies, Afghanimals, and Animal Pie . I grew a shit ton of their work last round and can vouch for this company personally, just my .02. I'll upload more tomorrow if people are interested -Clearwater-


First post in 3 years, what's good Jesus?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 26, 2016)

jesushadafender said:


> Keeper Crystal Cookies, Nitro Cookies, Afghanimals, and Animal Pie . I grew a shit ton of their work last round and can vouch for this company personally, just my .02. I'll upload more tomorrow if people are interested -Clearwater-


Got some great color and frost there pal!


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 26, 2016)

Lol just thought it'd troll a bit mainly reside on IG now. White Animal, Rainbow Cookies, Purple Voodoo Monster, Nitro Cookies golf balls, Crystal Cookies resin rails on leafs, and finally another Afghanimal pheno. Yes alot were Animal dominant but all were unique with their own defining characteristics. Very, very potent bud. I want to lol hard at people who say they had potency issues with the CC, seriously. -Clearwater-


----------



## trippnface (Mar 26, 2016)

i saw PBD had popped some midnight snow because it got the most votes for a strain of theirs to get grown; and it looks like they all popped but didnt make it...

ouch.... hopefully they are not all like that... i did swoop some xp


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2016)

jesushadafender said:


> Lol just thought it'd troll a bit mainly reside on IG now. White Animal, Rainbow Cookies, Purple Voodoo Monster, Nitro Cookies golf balls, Crystal Cookies resin rails on leafs, and finally another Afghanimal pheno. Yes alot were Animal dominant but all were unique with their own defining characteristics. Very, very potent bud. I want to lol hard at people who say they had potency issues with the CC, seriously. -Clearwater-


I haven't smoked any of it so I don't know, but Ime frost doesn't always translate to dank. I had a master kush that was the frostiest plant I ever grew but lacked in power. No idea what to say about it lol that strain got retired. But a couple people on here that grew it out said it looked fire as hell but smoke didn't match. Good to hear that's not on all of the phenos it's putting out lol. What's your ig handle?


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 26, 2016)

I agree kmog33 as far as the relation of trichome production to actual potency, but it's a good start if the plant is covered in resin glands. I've seen the same thing happen with some strains like your masterkush. I had 6 phenos of the CC and have tried 4/6 and found the potency to be up there or at least not lacking, but once again just my .02. My IG handle is Clearwaterbuds if interested.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2016)

jesushadafender said:


> White Animal, Rainbow Cookies, Purple Voodoo Monster, Nitro Cookies golf balls, Crystal Cookies resin rails on leafs, and finally another Afghanimal pheno.


_Please _tell me that tiny bud pic of Rainbow Cookies is a lower bud. How many males did you get from Rainbow Cookies?


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 26, 2016)

Yes it was a lower, derp. This is a little bigger pic of the plant. It's feminized.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2016)

jesushadafender said:


> It's feminized.


I hope so.


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 26, 2016)

It was one pheno, fairly low yielding tho. And yes, it's feminized Sherbert x Animal Cookies is a reversal, meaning feminized beans.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2016)

jesushadafender said:


> It was one pheno, fairly low yielding tho. And yes, it's feminized Sherbert x Animal Cookies is a reversal, meaning feminized beans.


There's a reason I asked, and it's all over the previous pages of this thread. Your posts are appreciated.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2016)

jesushadafender said:


> I agree kmog33 as far as the relation of trichome production to actual potency, but it's a good start if the plant is covered in resin glands. I've seen the same thing happen with some strains like your masterkush. I had 6 phenos of the CC and have tried 4/6 and found the potency to be up there or at least not lacking, but once again just my .02. My IG handle is Clearwaterbuds if interested.


Followed I'd definitely be interested in checking your grows out. I'm growing out animal pie and lemon crippler right now. Hoping I have a pheno like your animal pie that shot looks good.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 26, 2016)

trippnface said:


> i saw PBD had popped some midnight snow because it got the most votes for a strain of theirs to get grown; and it looks like they all popped but didnt make it...
> 
> ouch.... hopefully they are not all like that... i did swoop some xp


Man at 300 a pop I sure hope you have better luck. I looked on insta and found the post about him starting them on Feb 21st but haven't seen anything else about them. Did he say somewhere that they are finito? Or you think they are just gonna let it go quietly


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 26, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The first and fourth and second and third pics look like they could be he same strain lol. Animal cookies really pulling dominance in those hybrids.
> 
> 
> From what I've been hearing about the crystal cookies is its way more bag appeal than potency. Any thoughts? Ime platinum is a fairly weak strain, super pretty/frosty though.


 Bag appeal definitely leads one to think it is stronger than it is, but I've been pretty pleased on potency. If anything my disappointment lies in the taste not lining up with the smell.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 26, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Bag appeal definitely leads one to think it is stronger than it is, but I've been pretty pleased on potency. If anything my disappointment lies in the taste not lining up with the smell.


How do you guys judge potency? I smoke so much I feel like I am immune to weed.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I haven't smoked any of it so I don't know, but Ime frost doesn't always translate to dank. I had a master kush that was the frostiest plant I ever grew but lacked in power. No idea what to say about it lol that strain got retired. But a couple people on here that grew it out said it looked fire as hell but smoke didn't match. Good to hear that's not on all of the phenos it's putting out lol. What's your ig handle?


Ain't that the truth! Peyote Purple is like that too. The first bowl I smoked of that I sat down, strapped on my seat belt, and was prepared for lift off...what a disappointment. 

A million trichome heads means nothing if what's inside them is weak sauce.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 26, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> How do you guys judge potency? I smoke so much I feel like I am immune to weed.


By the amount I get hungry or sleepy lol.

I smoke indicas btw


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ain't that the truth! Peyote Purple is like that too. The first bowl I smoked of that I sat down, strapped on my seat belt, and was prepared for lift off...what a disappointment.
> 
> A million trichome heads means nothing if what's inside them is weak sauce.
> 
> View attachment 3642187 View attachment 3642188


I find most purple strains lack potency, not sure why but I prefer strains that turn out either lime green or ones that have a nice golden hew to them after cure.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 26, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> How do you guys judge potency? I smoke so much I feel like I am immune to weed.


The reason I try to keep a good mix of strains around is because find it easy to get used to one.

There are a few factors that go into it for me, but definitely the first sign is how I feel after the first few tokes.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 26, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> The reason I try to keep a good mix of strains around is because find it easy to get used to one.
> 
> There are a few factors that go into it for me, but definitely the first sign is how I feel after the first few tokes.


Yeah like the first hit in the morning is always the best to judge potency for sure.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 26, 2016)

@jesushadafender holy shit dude, nice bud porn! Cheers for sharing


----------



## trippnface (Mar 26, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Man at 300 a pop I sure hope you have better luck. I looked on insta and found the post about him starting them on Feb 21st but haven't seen anything else about them. Did he say somewhere that they are finito? Or you think they are just gonna let it go quietly


right lol.

"hows your yacht club doin? " (smokeone925)

"they popped but never came up unfortunately" ( pbd)
https://www.instagram.com/p/BDZuOjfNmaS/?taken-by=poweredbydiesel420

i do believe that is what we all fear.
kinda pissed i didnt pop any this year now... i ended up popin my OGKB crosses.. and no issue with those like he claimed might occur originally; so i cant imagine these midnight snow to be unpopable... when the time comes; i will dance & pray over them before germination.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 26, 2016)

One of my WCP Hermed bad on me . I got like 200 seeds and it knocked up another female. I'm going to finish my grand double purple grow out, and go from there to make a decision. whether these guys are worth any more time and money.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 26, 2016)

Take a peek at the greenline seedbank instagram.... Dude is flipping out on inhouse
https://www.instagram.com/greenlineorganicsseedbank1/


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Take a peek at the greenline seedbank instagram.... Dude is flipping out on inhouse
> https://www.instagram.com/greenlineorganicsseedbank1/


He was beefing with them the other day about their listing of male and female being backwards and confusing. Wonder what the dispute is.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 26, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> He was beefing with them the other day about their listing of male and female being backwards and confusing. Wonder what the dispute is.


Idk some sort of snub...like ihg not listing greenline as a vendor anymore...who knows prolly more to the story....but seems to be getting heated if you read the comments


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 26, 2016)

v.s one said:


> One of my WCP Hermed bad on me . I got like 200 seeds and it knocked up another female. I'm going to finish my grand double purple grow out, and go from there to make a decision. whether these guys are worth any more time and money.


Damn, got a pack of that I am sitting on now might move to the back.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Idk some sort of snub...like ihg not listing greenline as a vendor anymore...who knows prolly more to the story....but seems to be getting heated if you read the comments


Nah I guess he got a hermie in his personal garden from some ihg lol. The struggle is real.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 26, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Nah I guess he got a hermie in his personal garden from some ihg lol. The struggle is real.


He's airing ihg personal shit out soooo dam entertaining...like he didn't get permission from archive to do dosido crosses and said he did...I'm just eating popcorn and reading....





That's me right now


----------



## v.s one (Mar 26, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Damn, got a pack of that I am sitting on now might move to the back.


Overall it was worth the time and money. Great yields nice aromas. I had one herm and one male and six females. The only knock was there is too many different phenos kind of unstable


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> He's airing ihg personal shit out soooo dam entertaining...like he didn't get permission from archive to do dosido crosses and said he did...I'm just eating popcorn and reading....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fi real!! a movie lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm sure they'll delete that shit soon so get it while it's hot lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> He's airing ihg personal shit out soooo dam entertaining...like he didn't get permission from archive to do dosido crosses and said he did...I'm just eating popcorn and reading....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it is too good


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm sure they'll delete that shit soon so get it while it's hot lol


Idk he seems to be keeping it real as fuck, if he goes back on it now I would be surprised


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 26, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Idk he seems to be keeping it real as fuck, if he goes back on it now I would be surprised


Lol drama so crazy


----------



## ray2013 (Mar 27, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Idk he seems to be keeping it real as fuck, if he goes back on it now I would be surprised


Greetings. Just seen the post on IG about in house genetics. Man that shit is getting crazy. Many people are saying the hell with them. Now that their business has been brought to the light. Hope everyone is careful with their gear.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 27, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Greetings. Just seen the post on IG about in house genetics. Man that shit is getting crazy. Many people are saying the hell with them. Now that their business has been brought to the light. Hope everyone is careful with their gear.


It got nuclear over there quick. Now @PBD420 is saying they been hearing bad things from customers this whole time and accusations of tampering and swapping. Glosb even posted the personal convo of in house asking to be restocked like 2 days ago.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 27, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> It got nuclear over there quick. Now @PBD420 is saying they been hearing bad things from customers this whole time and accusations of tampering and swapping. Glosb even posted the personal convo of in house asking to be restocked like 2 days ago.


I went to bed not thinking it couldnt get any better.... I was wrong  shit def got real....I wish greenline would get off effing ig and send my dam order I placed on wed lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I went to bed not thinking it couldnt get any better.... I was wrong  shit def got real....I wish greenline would get off effing ig and send my dam order I placed on wed lol


Thry will haha but i stay away from ihg always had a feeling about them guess my guts told me inwas right


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 27, 2016)

Ya I jumped on a few early packs...prolly no more tho...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2016)

Would one of you fine IG readers please summarize ?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Would one of you fine IG readers please summarize ?


https://www.instagram.com/greenlineorganicsseedbank1/
Don't gotta be logged in or anything to take a gander


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Would one of you fine IG readers please summarize ?

















heres some.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 27, 2016)

Bunch of shady shit, marketing techniques that all it is....Im sittin here ready to jump on a promo with a couple huns, but whn I get stuck on my last wks order with a shady reg animal blue pack on a 220$ order,,,and no response from TDT or IHG.....I'm thinking bout ordering elsewhere ,, plenty of breeders out here not playing shady games


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/greenlineorganicsseedbank1/
> Don't gotta be logged in or anything to take a gander


From reading that... sounds like there's some issues with "Obsol33t's" gear?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 27, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Bunch of shady shit, marketing techniques that all it is....Im sittin here ready to jump on a promo with a couple huns, but whn I get stuck on my last wks order with a shady reg animal blue pack on a 220$ order,,,and no response from TDT or IHG.....I'm thinking bout ordering elsewhere ,, plenty of breeders out here not playing shady games


tdt, greenline and substrate are all atleast partially shady...had atleast 1 issues with each of them. Great Lakes and herbies are the only 2 that I've had flawless service with. Substrate has been offline for like 2 days now...and I just sent back a pack of mosca Cindy 99 bx because they were suppose to send me the old time moonshine...if I woulda known they'd go down I woulda kept that shit lol


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 27, 2016)

It's getting better.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 27, 2016)

Lol! The ol soft serve chocolate ice cream...classic


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's getting better.


Unless you're a fan of class.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Unless you're a fan of class.


I guess more entertaining would've been a better statement. Media thrives on conflict.


----------



## ray2013 (Mar 27, 2016)

Sounds to me like in house knew that their gear was unstable and hermies where coming out of their gear. But won't just admit to it. Not to mention they're using a archives strain to breed with but didn't ask permission. Now if what in house claims about greenlineorganic seed bank was doing, I don't think other respectful breeders would jump to his side. Saying that he did the right thing and that they stand behind him. Honestly I have not heard anyone say anything shady about greenlineorganic seed back here or the farm. However many farmer's here and the farm have complained to breeds about firestax not sending their beans or swapping out genetics. These same breeders continue to support firestax and promote their gear there. It all boils down to the truth will come out.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 27, 2016)

I just couldn't help it.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> tdt, greenline and substrate are all atleast partially shady...had atleast 1 issues with each of them. Great Lakes and herbies are the only 2 that I've had flawless service with. Substrate has been offline for like 2 days now...and I just sent back a pack of mosca Cindy 99 bx because they were suppose to send me the old time moonshine...if I woulda known they'd go down I woulda kept that shit lol


Thx for heads up hockey maybe I will try Great Lakes been lurking them or a min


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> It all boils down to the truth will come out.


For me, it all boils down to admitting I've kept buying beans long past the time when I needed them. My guess is that I'm not alone on this island, am I right? 
Me thinks it's time to grow out all the beans in the inventory [ except heri and her kin }. Then, grow nothing but the cool fems I made along the way.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 27, 2016)

the problem with ihg is... its not just one breeder doin the chuck work... like their suppose too
its multiple breeders... like they said... thats how they produce over 150 different strains a year...
soooo.... you might get a pack from ihg "a good chucker" and get good results... 
but the other same pack you bought at the same time, might turn out shit...
not everybody has the SAME SKILLS

just hope you got a pack from the "good chucker"


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 27, 2016)

ray2013 said:


> Sounds to me like in house knew that their gear was unstable and hermies where coming out of their gear. But won't just admit to it. Not to mention they're using a archives strain to breed with but didn't ask permission. Now if what in house claims about greenlineorganic seed bank was doing, I don't think other respectful breeders would jump to his side. Saying that he did the right thing and that they stand behind him. Honestly I have not heard anyone say anything shady about greenlineorganic seed back here or the farm. However many farmer's here and the farm have complained to breeds about firestax not sending their beans or swapping out genetics. These same breeders continue to support firestax and promote their gear there. It all boils down to the truth will come out.


I'm kind of baffled by the fact that he won't admit it. It's all over this thread. Hermies pop out of his gear. Enough that it gets posted fairly often. It doesn't happen always and people are still growing his gear.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They took that down now.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> tdt, greenline and substrate are all atleast partially shady...had atleast 1 issues with each of them. Great Lakes and herbies are the only 2 that I've had flawless service with. Substrate has been offline for like 2 days now...and I just sent back a pack of mosca Cindy 99 bx because they were suppose to send me the old time moonshine...if I woulda known they'd go down I woulda kept that shit lol


Their website offline? They were eating this shit up on ihg's page so they are def online on ig.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 27, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> From reading that... sounds like there's some issues with "Obsol33t's" gear?


Yeah something about the initial release of franchise being dank but the second was a bunch of problems for people with the Orange lines. Not a fan of orange tasting bud so never jumped at those crosses.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

damn. i got 2 packs of white cherry pie (wifi x bcp) glad i didnt buy in too much. the lemon crippler seedlings i got as freebies. could cull them both. at this point , im just curious how they grow out.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 27, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> damn. i got 2 packs of white cherry pie (wifi x bcp) glad i didnt buy in too much. the lemon crippler seedlings i got as freebies. could cull them both. at this point , im just curious how they grow out.


Was going to germ bubba kush x holy power freebies this weekend but those are going back in the freebie tin and got replaced with huck d x blue heron dynasty freebies.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

im so motivated to make quality fem seeds. tested & proven. in the usa. i cant see why these people dont make a few lines a year. if i had access to friend who'd grow my shit. testers. holy shit. id refine 3 line. every year. maybe 2. still with fems. you never know until you grow them out. im not a fan of s1. but i like cool combos. thats why i thought in house was great. comes to light its a co-op type thing. with some hacks making shit seeds. and other hacks making good seed. i wonder who selected the males used in the reg lines? they dont test grow. nope. it's a plague in med legal places. who doesnt think buying cuts on craig$list is a gamble? entire cut farms (if u will) have been exposed for selling whatever germ'd & grew out. the freebie gh white widow i got from the 'tude ...yep ...that's now going by the name ghost og.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 27, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Their website offline? They were eating this shit up on ihg's page so they are def online on ig.


Hmmm very interestinggg


----------



## ray2013 (Mar 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm kind of baffled by the fact that he won't admit it. It's all over this thread. Hermies pop out of his gear. Enough that it gets posted fairly often. It doesn't happen always and people are still growing his gear.


Yes. I even dm him on IG about it but he won't respond. I'm done with in house genetics. Not taking sides , I'm just not going to throw my money in the air and find out.


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 27, 2016)

Me neither natro. The ojb is simply old stock from NorCal around Grass Valley from what a couple buddies in the know said. I've always hated orange bud for some reason. The only phenos I had a sac or 2 spring up were the Nitro Cookies and IMO that's obviously the cherry pie. No seeds were found tho so I didn't really care. Cherry pie is prone to hermie on lowers. I would bet when I grow these phenos again there wont be any. Sometimes they only occur on the seed run, clones after the fact are fine. I saw some scrub bitching about spending a grand on IHG pssssh. Any seed order I place with companies is usually 5k or more. FWIW there's still alot of fire phenos to be found in packs.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

yep. ill move their shit to the freezer. im staying only with legit. id trade my entire stash for a complete lines from topdawg, greenbeanz , & archive. you could make ur own fav 3. the rest of these dudes making beans. gotta watch. they want your $. they know we love fat genetics, the next big thing , etc. plus seed travels easier than cuts. i wasted too much $ on beans. these reports. hmmm... makes me more resolute to keep my cut game strong. nothing trumps known gear. imo.


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 27, 2016)

For me that would be 2 completely different scenarios. If I'm looking for some cookie hybrids and interesting terps I'm cracking IHG. If I want some new chems or hazes I'm popping Topdawg for sure. If I want ogs I'll reach for archive and the faceoff bx's


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 27, 2016)

Says he's to busy to come over here to read this thread. I have about 15 packs of his shit. I'll run them and hopefully get Clearwater results but if I don't I'll be at him and substrate necks about his gear


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 27, 2016)

I hope everyone gets Clearwater results lol 

Edit:Animal Pie nugglet


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 27, 2016)

jesushadafender said:


> I hope everyone gets Clearwater results


I hope so too. You need to run a tutorial on the tube about how to properly run their gear. Your shit comes out godly..


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 27, 2016)

Here's my next crack with the utmost confidence. Ya know I could just run rooms of Corey Stardawg, MB15, Loompas Headband, Triangle kush, 09 animal cookies, blah blah blah etc etc etc fucking elite after elite but I like cracking new shit and have had fantastic experiences with In House. Now those are just my own personal experiences.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 27, 2016)

It was funny to read that germination bullshit from pbd again. The rest of that beef was not a good look for anyone involved.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Mar 27, 2016)

I popped 3 IHG seeds and just finished the grow....all 3 had no hermie issues and the smoke is better than most. I grew Lemon Crippler, Rainbow Cookies and Royal Scout.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 27, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> I popped 3 IHG seeds and just finished the grow....all 3 had no hermie issues and the smoke is better than most. I grew Lemon Crippler, Rainbow Cookies and Royal Scout.


Can you share some pics bro


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 27, 2016)

I won't personally chime in on herm issues til I experience them myself...but have seen enough around here to be quite skeptical. I will do an all in house grow soon


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 27, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> It was funny to read that germination bullshit from pbd again. The rest of that beef was not a good look for anyone involved.


Yep. My thoughts as well. Green line kinda came off like a weeny too. Ripping everyone on the west coast as "soft". 

Good way to alienate half of your customers. lol


----------



## trippnface (Mar 27, 2016)

lol! this drama!

but on the real; it is NEVER a good idea to come to the west coast from the east coast and start talking shit on " soft ass hippies "

kinda run this shit over here 

someone might take a squirt bottle with some wash in it and get you good! 
i wonder how hard anybody will be then pp


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 27, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep. My thoughts as well. Green line kinda came off like a weeny too. Ripping everyone on the west coast as "soft".
> 
> Good way to alienate half of your customers. lol


 I like his service and all, but dude doesn't even smoke and says he is not in it for the money. It's for the patients and to make sure people get the seeds they want  . 

If I had a bud every time I heard someone was in it for the patients I would never need to grow again lol.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't necessarily blame IHG for my herm issues. It's a cookies cross which is notoriously hermie at small stress factors. One fan shut off issue can do it. 

I do think they have demonstrated some questionable business and breeding practices, but my jury is still deliberating.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> the lemon crippler seedlings i got as freebies. could cull them both. at this point , im just curious how they grow out.


No...don't cull - finish them. I ran two w/ no issues. One was avg yield and above avg smoke, the other + yield and fine smoke. Lemon creamy, and potent.


----------



## MistaRasta (Mar 27, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yep. My thoughts as well. Green line kinda came off like a weeny too. Ripping everyone on the west coast as "soft".
> 
> Good way to alienate half of your customers. lol


Not only that but he had the audacity to bash three other seed banks making them seem inferior because they stock ihg gear. Dude doesn't even smoke!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 27, 2016)

I have 7 plants in various stages of flowering. 3 of those are IHG gear. One White Animal (which is looking like cookies don't dominate this pheno) & 2 crystal cookies.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

np. i'll up-pot & give those cripplers a good look. i trust ur opinion. still the white cherry pie. going into deep storage.


----------



## MistaRasta (Mar 27, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I don't necessarily blame IHG for my herm issues. It's a cookies cross which is notoriously hermie at small stress factors. One fan shut off issue can do it.
> 
> I do think they have demonstrated some questionable business and breeding practices, but my jury is still deliberating.


 For anyone to say without a doubt that this is the breeders fault should take a step back and look at the genetic varieties being offered. I would say on one hand that yes, when you try to make an ogkb reg line you're going to have mad shit thrown at you because for one the ogkb is an s1 of an unstable hermaphroditic cross and two you're crossing it to a bunch of other genomes that have come out by accident. Platinum x animal cookies? of course you'll have nanners or whatever. This is why none of the big name seed companies have really adopted the gsc lines into their catalogues, because they know if they do they'll have a shit storm thrown at them. I went through 10 s1s of the forum cut and they were all different. The closest I got was what I'd expect the forum to be but I've never smoked the clone only so I'm not sure.


----------



## toaster struedel (Mar 27, 2016)

On a side note TDT is giving away 9 In house seeds today as an Easter special.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 27, 2016)

Bingo Rasta. I went into knowing that it was a distinct possibility that I would get some herms. I still owe it to the community to report my experiences tho.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 27, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Bingo Rasta. I went into knowing that it was a distinct possibility that I would get some herms. I still owe it to the community to report my experiences tho.


Amen brotha...tell it like it is. No more no less


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 27, 2016)

If cookies on both sides of the ped with in house .....IMO I wouldn't top or defoliate or do as little as u have to cause they will throw nanners on animal pie,, defoliating a few (3-4)leaves on one of mine during first week of 12/12 seen a few nuts the next week,,,so I just gonna keep the lanky cookie structures outta those and not top or take leaves at all


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 27, 2016)

Emailed guy at tdt about animal blue reg pack, first today tells me "I told u it was a mixup" then next email, " I don't know if he makes em reg and fem ,il ask".....Im just done with the bs marketing scams I've seen from in house ...good thing I have full pack of afghanimal, demon og, animal pie, white animal ,snozzberry.....glad to pay to be ur testers in house genetics....you're welcome...


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 27, 2016)

Bloop ^rasta post o' the day


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 27, 2016)

The dude at tdt is prolly sick of answering all the questions for inhouse due to their labeling mistakes haha


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> The dude at tdt is prolly sick of answering all the questions for inhouse due to their labeling mistakes haha


 he is....haha...I just told him exact same shit at TDT then dropped the issue..... if in house is having some crackhead bag the seeds and mislabeling them...then sending to the bank....make the bank look bad sending out mislabeled shit ....then in house moves on to the next bank....haha...pimpin pimpin....


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 27, 2016)

it was funny block me then i blast you and everyone hating on you start complaining , fan yesterday hater today ,well got fire from in house , animal pie and rainbow cookie where nice and even with stress they didnt herm on me , my bro who was having some light leak problem because he was always looking them (its first time) he got 6 banana and no seed, in my opinion their gear is just more sensible , i still have packs i wanted to grow like my silverback


----------



## MistaRasta (Mar 27, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Bingo Rasta. I went into knowing that it was a distinct possibility that I would get some herms. I still owe it to the community to report my experiences tho.



Yes! By all means, please do.We need as many reports without bias as possible without cry babies coming along and throwing a fit because they lost a couple of customers. I've seen SO MANY reports of og raskals white fire not popping. I also experienced it first hand, but at the end of the day I Let it go and moved on. Tons of seeds to be popped. Don't let your ego get caught up on one particular strain, variety is the spice of life afterall.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 27, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> For anyone to say without a doubt that this is the breeders fault should take a step back and look at the genetic varieties being offered. I would say on one hand that yes, when you try to make an ogkb reg line you're going to have mad shit thrown at you because for one the ogkb is an s1 of an unstable hermaphroditic cross and two you're crossing it to a bunch of other genomes that have come out by accident. Platinum x animal cookies? of course you'll have nanners or whatever. This is why none of the big name seed companies have really adopted the gsc lines into their catalogues, because they know if they do they'll have a shit storm thrown at them. I went through 10 s1s of the forum cut and they were all different. The closest I got was what I'd expect the forum to be but I've never smoked the clone only so I'm not sure.


Shouldn't it be a part of breeding to stabilize those lines so they aren't so hermie prone? In my opinion this is 100% on the breeder.


----------



## MistaRasta (Mar 27, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Shouldn't it be a part of breeding to stabilize those lines so they aren't so hermie prone? In my opinion this is 100% on the breeder.


This is indefinitely the job of a breeder. My point exactly, how are you going to stabilize a line that is already one big hermie shit storm?

I mean, karma did it with his sour d ibl making headbanger but it took him about 6 years. Can only imagine how long a stable ogkb line would take..

Probably a while..
Errrrrnnntttt..

More like forever... Literally, forever


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 27, 2016)

"Animal blues was supposively mislabeled reg and are Fems , dank team rep just got back to me ,an talked to inhouse about it just a min ago", same old story but give me a lil confidence....fn breeders need to give there shit to the bank correct....I hate having to use customer service anywhere on another note here is snozzberry x forum cut just put in 5g gonna veg another month or so


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 27, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> This is indefinitely the job of a breeder. My point exactly, how are you going to stabilize a line that is already one big hermie shit storm?
> 
> I mean, karma did it with his sour d ibl making headbanger but it took him about 6 years. Can only imagine how long a stable ogkb line would take..
> 
> ...


In house genetics is not a breeder, they are pollen chuckers and honestly not even very good at that. Poor customer service with hermie prone/ premature beans. They cost me a lot of bud this harvest, had a bunch of hermies from them and seeds that would never pop no matter how amazing a grower I was.


----------



## MistaRasta (Mar 27, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> In house genetics is not a breeder, they are pollen chuckers and honestly not even very good at that. Poor customer service with hermie prone/ premature beans.



My above comment was in no way shape or form intended to be offensive to either you or the breeder. i know you personally had problems with his gear and that sucks. I just wouldn't advise the ogkb crosses tbh.. Way too unstable


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 27, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> My above comment was in no way shape or form intended to be offensive to either you or the breeder. i know you personally had problems with his gear and that sucks. I just wouldn't advise the ogkb crosses tbh.. Way too unstable


I wasn't offended by you, just pissed my grow room has so much extra space in it I could have cut a whole light off. IHG isn't a breeder, they are a poor excuse for pollen chuckers that don't give two shits about their customers.


----------



## toaster struedel (Mar 27, 2016)

i hope my purple ark are mislabled!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> For me, it all boils down to admitting I've kept buying beans long past the time when I needed them. My guess is that I'm not alone on this island, am I right?
> Me thinks it's time to grow out all the beans in the inventory [ except heri and her kin }. Then, grow nothing but the cool fems I made along the way.
> 
> View attachment 3642826


exactly where i'm at. Feels nice. I knew I collected like crazy for a reason. I'm done with all these assholes. Kinda blows my mind people can get egos over making or selling SEEDS.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2016)

Can't believe y'all aren't surprised by the herms and stuff. For one they are reversing cookie cuts to be the dads and cookie is hermie prone already throw in the mix of reversing and I'm sure it's creating a hermie fest lol. I was sitting back waiting to see how things would go down with most of there stuff and it's exactly like I thought it would be. There is just no way to create a stabile line of of fems especially created with a cookie cut. I'm just glad they weren't raping people on prices. Seed breeders act like straight high schoolers that's why I would never get into it seriously. Hope good stuff comes from the beans for you guys


----------



## Joedank (Mar 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Idk some sort of snub...like ihg not listing greenline as a vendor anymore...who knows prolly more to the story....but seems to be getting heated if you read the comments


they dropped greenline from insta again..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 27, 2016)

Joedank said:


> they dropped greenline from insta again..


The dudes gotta be running out of instagram names haha kinda sucks cus he posts all his specials and drops there


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Can't believe y'all aren't surprised by the herms and stuff. For one they are reversing cookie cuts to be the dads and cookie is hermie prone already throw in the mix of reversing and I'm sure it's creating a hermie fest lol. I was sitting back waiting to see how things would go down with most of there stuff and it's exactly like I thought it would be. There is just no way to create a stabile line of of fems especially created with a cookie cut. I'm just glad they weren't raping people on prices. Seed breeders act like straight high schoolers that's why I would never get into it seriously. Hope good stuff comes from the beans for you guys


When I pop the ones I have I'm gonna have to keep an extra close eye on them....won't even look at em the wrong way and hope for the best lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 27, 2016)

Fuck man. I have 15 in house plants vegging. Seriously wondering if I should take the loss and cull those. Replace with 15 Bodhi or cannaventure and stop worrying. :/


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck man. I have 15 in house plants vegging. Seriously wondering if I should take the loss and cull those. Replace with 15 Bodhi or cannaventure and stop worrying. :/


you should keep them you're a good grower i think they will be fine in your hand


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck man. I have 15 in house plants vegging. Seriously wondering if I should take the loss and cull those. Replace with 15 Bodhi or cannaventure and stop worrying. :/


Run them bro you know you grow well and anything good can come from them he's chucking with good genetics but just have to watch them especially if they fems.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 27, 2016)

shoot, thanks guys I'm blushing. 

Alright, they stay then and I shall give a full report on the good the bad and the hermie.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2016)

TDT Easter promo lists one of the 3 free fem pack as Purple T Rex. Of course, their menu of IHG beans lists....

*Purple T-Rex* - $65.00

Sex: Reg 10pk

It's become a clown show.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2016)

And IMHO you can never truly judge a plant from seed. Unless it's full blown herms I wouldn't toss it. A nanner or two doesn't tell the whole tale especially if you didn't have a 100% great run with it. If your growing the seeds for first time can't expect to have it dialed in completely and many many factors and contribute to herms.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Fuck man. I have 15 in house plants vegging. Seriously wondering if I should take the loss and cull those. Replace with 15 Bodhi or cannaventure and stop worrying. :/


id keep an eye out. especially down low !!!!


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> And IMHO you can never truly judge a plant from seed. Unless it's full blown herms I wouldn't toss it. A nanner or two doesn't tell the whole tale especially if you didn't have a 100% great run with it. If your growing the seeds for first time can't expect to have it dialed in completely and many many factors and contribute to herms.


i agree. you can clone out that stray nanner or two. few generations later she'll be sans nanner(s). i dont flower the 2nd gen. i cut, grow, cut, grow... for 5 generations. then i grow out a small mother. test a few from that in flower.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> id keep an eye out. especially down low !!!!


Please run those Topdawgs bro.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

the nug dude showed a few pages back was sexy. i dont know. me. never get tired of my mothers. jtr, pink cheese, sfv, blue dream, etc... could grow them forever. ihg. like a side show. fuck send me corey haim stardawg. ill grow ur boring shit since u like to gamble. i think ? why turn on lights for a gamble ? b-man a11. topdawg whitedawg. moved up my list. ihg deep freezer.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Please run those Topdawgs bro.


got 5 3chems in veg also. They look very promising.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

one nanner + one proper run lab like zmuda's (ie good ventilation) = seeds

wax all them legs. id leave no stray low baller


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 27, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> one nanner + one proper run lab like zmuda's (ie good ventilation) = seeds


all IHG going in the 3rd tester tent. If they wanna blow loads on each other so be it. But they ain't fuckin with my topdawg or ocean grown plants!


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

right. i'll buy a 2x2x4 and use that... cfl clamp lamps ... little duct fan. just to see what they do first. never put shit like that with my main flowjo mojo. i learned my lesson w/ reserva privada.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> For anyone to say without a doubt that this is the breeders fault should take a step back and look at the genetic varieties being offered. I would say on one hand that yes, when you try to make an ogkb reg line you're going to have mad shit thrown at you because for one the ogkb is an s1 of an unstable hermaphroditic cross and two you're crossing it to a bunch of other genomes that have come out by accident. Platinum x animal cookies? of course you'll have nanners or whatever. This is why none of the big name seed companies have really adopted the gsc lines into their catalogues, because they know if they do they'll have a shit storm thrown at them. I went through 10 s1s of the forum cut and they were all different. The closest I got was what I'd expect the forum to be but I've never smoked the clone only so I'm not sure.


most respectfully, id say if you make 40 lines in one year or whatever they did. never tested anything? and it comes to light... herm reports on lines. well. i dont know. imo, seems a little fuckwadish. if my boy chucks that. sends me some beans. im like no biggie. moreover, w/ a breeder & company , you take those genetics... you should understand what it is you're doing. someone like you or me even, im test growing an ogkb cross. im test growing cook x to wierd shit x to animalpiefaceghost . that's dude's fault for sure. ihg is responsible for his work, ethic, and test growing.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 27, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> the nug dude showed a few pages back was sexy. i dont know. me. never get tired of my mothers. jtr, pink cheese, sfv, blue dream, etc... could grow them forever. ihg. like a side show. fuck send me corey haim stardawg. ill grow ur boring shit since u like to gamble. i think ? why turn on lights for a gamble ? b-man a11. topdawg whitedawg. moved up my list. ihg deep freezer.


As much as I hear talk of Corey Stardawg always hear it's not that good to keep. Good but not as good as GG4 but with all the new releases we should see wassup is it worth it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> As much as I hear talk of Corey Stardawg always hear it's not that good to keep. Good but not as good as GG4 but with all the new releases we should see wassup is it worth it.


hear the exact same thing.


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

ill never get rid of the glue. i love the way she grows & smokes.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 27, 2016)

Joedank said:


> they dropped greenline from insta again..





hockeybry2 said:


> The dudes gotta be running out of instagram names haha kinda sucks cus he posts all his specials and drops there


He has a backup, @glosbcollective


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 27, 2016)

every time she rises up w/ more stretch. i just crop those. this bush in flower now. could maybe be bigger. my next gg4 already in a 5gal. gonna uber crop her. & throw a screen on top.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> got 5 3chems in veg also. They look very promising.


i got some tres sis in the garden  got a buddy with alot of that topdawg gear going ...stoked to see the outcome on yours..


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 27, 2016)

1. Corey Stardawg rocks. By far best pheno of it I've run and the cut money mike used in his new I95 line. Superior to nag champa, guava, and gritdawg Ime

2. I made my money off the IHG round no problem and at the same amount a mono cropped room would so it was worth it IMO as I found some awesome phenos. I have multiple rooms like this so fuck it bro lol. Corey, Motorbreath15 from my homie sticky icky, Triangle Kush, Joe Brand Diesel, Underdog OG, and Ghost so I do definitely run rooms of my moms.

I made a shit ton of GG4 x Tres Sister crosses last round. Sorry to derail thread


----------



## MistaRasta (Mar 28, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> ill never get rid of the glue. i love the way she grows & smokes.


 Getting this cut this week. So fucking excited!


----------



## MistaRasta (Mar 28, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> most respectfully, id say if you make 40 lines in one year or whatever they did. never tested anything? and it comes to light... herm reports on lines. well. i dont know. imo, seems a little fuckwadish. if my boy chucks that. sends me some beans. im like no biggie. moreover, w/ a breeder & company , you take those genetics... you should understand what it is you're doing. someone like you or me even, im test growing an ogkb cross. im test growing cook x to wierd shit x to animalpiefaceghost . that's dude's fault for sure. ihg is responsible for his work, ethic, and test growing.



Of course he's ultimately responsible. I'm saying as a consumer you should know that any offspring that come out of an s1 of a completely unstable mutant hermie shit storm crossed to another hermie s1 you're going to get unstable genetics. 

Can you tell me why archive and ggg don't release their ogkb lines commercially? Just wondering as the men do breath is really the only stable looking cross of ogkb I've seen


----------



## Beemo (Mar 28, 2016)

jesushadafender said:


> 1. Corey Stardawg rocks. By far best pheno of it I've run and the cut money mike used in his new I95 line. Superior to nag champa, guava, and gritdawg Ime
> 2. I made my money off the IHG round no problem and at the same amount a mono cropped room would so it was worth it IMO as I found some awesome phenos. I have multiple rooms like this so fuck it bro lol. Corey, Motorbreath15 from my homie sticky icky, Triangle Kush, Joe Brand Diesel, Underdog OG, and Ghost so I do definitely run rooms of my moms.
> I made a shit ton of GG4 x Tres Sister crosses last round. Sorry to derail thread


nice setup! one of the best rooms i've seen
A++++


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 28, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Of course he's ultimately responsible. I'm saying as a consumer you should know that any offspring that come out of an s1 of a completely unstable mutant hermie shit storm crossed to another hermie s1 you're going to get unstable genetics.
> 
> Can you tell me why archive and ggg don't release their ogkb lines commercially? Just wondering as the men do breath is really the only stable looking cross of ogkb I've seen


Dos-si-Do seems to be stable from archive.


----------



## intenseneal (Mar 28, 2016)

Purple GSCx AC clones, front 3 in the cloner. Seed mother right rear plant.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 28, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> Dos-si-Do seems to be stable from archive.


Nobody can get it tho and if you can your paying $500+ for the pack. I didn't have no problems with my Grateful Breath(OGKB x Jo) no intersex traits whatsoever. It's all about knowing your breeding material and I think the reg OGKB crosses are way more stable than fems especially being hit with either Forum, Animal or Platinum as they are hermie prone cuts even when grown right they still produce a few s1. F2 of Grateful Breath and crosses with it and Mendo Breath have been great from GGG too. Also DVG Grandpa Breaths and crosses look great too


----------



## MistaRasta (Mar 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Nobody can get it tho and if you can your paying $500+ for the pack. I didn't have no problems with my Grateful Breath(OGKB x Jo) no intersex traits whatsoever. It's all about knowing your breeding material and I think the reg OGKB crosses are way more stable than fems especially being hit with either Forum, Animal or Platinum as they are hermie prone cuts even when grown right they still produce a few s1. F2 of Grateful Breath and crosses with it and Mendo Breath have been great from GGG too. Also DVG Grandpa Breaths and crosses look great too



I remember when archive first showed up on hemp depot a few years ago. They had his face off ogbx2 listed and that intrigued me. Did some hunting and figured out he did all his very first drops through seeds man, I recall his do si dos being listed one time, along with the Scooby snacks. Wish I jumped on it..

I'm running candy land v2s from ken right now, got 3 females, ones a little ogkb looking mutant, can't wait to see the fire she puts out. Ones a stretchy cookies pheno, where I have one that is looking to be a straight 50/50 of the mix. Pretty excited


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 28, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Of course he's ultimately responsible. I'm saying as a consumer you should know that any offspring that come out of an s1 of a completely unstable mutant hermie shit storm crossed to another hermie s1 you're going to get unstable genetics.
> 
> Can you tell me why archive and ggg don't release their ogkb lines commercially? Just wondering as the men do breath is really the only stable looking cross of ogkb I've seen


Look what I just posted for Yoda. Also GGG did release Grateful Breath and Mendo Breath already. No more Grateful Breath hasn't been restocked in over a year in a half. I had got two packs last year from The Greenpool only place to have them in stock but they just released Mendo Breath f3 a while back with Mendo Breath and Grateful Breath crosses but all sold out everywhere except greatlakesgenetics they have Mendo Breath f3
https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/listing/mendo-breath-f3-m/745


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 28, 2016)

I' m cracking some packs of faceoff bx2 today and gonna hit the ogkb 2.0, platinum gsc, and birthday cake for some new twists. Maybe Animal too..


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 28, 2016)

jesushadafender said:


> I' m cracking some packs of faceoff bx2 today and gonna hit the ogkb 2.0, platinum gsc, and birthday cake for some new twists. Maybe Animal too..


I have some of the Scout Breath with the OGKB 2.0 mom and Cookie boi dad. Will see wassup with them soon. Had a couple running before I had bugs and lost everything.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Mar 28, 2016)

Here's a holy power.  a top view


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2016)

Animal pie roots.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 28, 2016)

In house, top dawg, ocean grown, verified genetics and dynasty. After this thread the in house will be segregated! Transplant later this week.

Edit: smaller plants were planted later.


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 29, 2016)

Anybody know if the cookie crisp from canarado is stable? Is it (ogkb x fpog)? Was actually planning to get shave ice which is (sunset x cookie crisp)


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 29, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Anybody know if the cookie crisp from canarado is stable? Is it (ogkb x fpog)? Was actually planning to get shave ice which is (sunset x cookie crisp)


They sell an f2 of the cookie crisp, if stability is your concern f2 would probably help that problem if he made good selection. Personally think people are sleeping on that one.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 29, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Anybody know if the cookie crisp from canarado is stable? Is it (ogkb x fpog)? Was actually planning to get shave ice which is (sunset x cookie crisp)


What's the cookie crisp lineage?


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What's the cookie crisp lineage?


Cookie Crisp is OGKB x FPOG. Don't know generation they used of the papa but that's it. They got f2 for sale somewhere I saw


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks brotha...ha I think I saw em over at greenline...that shaved ice sounds delicious tho


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah been looking at several cookies crisp crosses on gl myself


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 29, 2016)

Anyone know the genetics of "Purple Ark"? I got these as IHG freebies when my Mother of All Cherries pack arrived. I have serious reservations about running them at all.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Mar 29, 2016)

Purple hulk x Noah's ark 


BigLittlejohn said:


> Anyone know the genetics of "Purple Ark"? I got these as IHG freebies when my Mother of All Cherries pack arrived. I have serious reservations about running them at all.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 29, 2016)

The beans look very healthy. Need to figure out if anyone has run either of those strains before I pop them.

Thanks for answering.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 29, 2016)

what happening with substrate?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 29, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> what happening with substrate?


I wanna take the bait but I'll resist


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Cookie Crisp is OGKB x FPOG. Don't know generation they used of the papa but that's it. They got f2 for sale somewhere I saw


Good to know that bro. Thats settled then im grabbing 2.


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 29, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> what happening with substrate?


I got some pugsbreathe otw from substrate, is there anything i should be worried about? Was my first ordering from them


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 29, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> They sell an f2 of the cookie crisp, if stability is your concern f2 would probably help that problem if he made good selection. Personally think people are sleeping on that one.


Yeah ive been eyeing that for a week now. Im an fpogaholic lol...ive had more crosses of them fpog strains.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 29, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> I got some pugsbreathe otw from substrate, is there anything i should be worried about? Was my first ordering from them


Depends on when you placed your order... If you placed your order any later than March 22 I'd be worried


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 29, 2016)

Placed my order March 17 received it a few days later... Wrong beans were sent...had to send them back...last communication with them was march 23 despite several attempts by myself and others... Since then the site went down and fishy instagram activity as in they delete any comment pertaining to their site being down


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 29, 2016)

Fpog, Alien's cut. Anything Fpog will be interesting imo. Very tasty.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Mar 29, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Yeah ive been eyeing that for a week now. Im an fpogaholic lol...ive had more crosses of them fpog strains.


Who makes FPOG crosses? Aligee released the last of his Fruit Loops OG (fpog x tropicanna) this weekend which sold out. I picked up a pack but haven't seen any other fpog crosses from US banks.


----------



## jesushadafender (Mar 29, 2016)

Alien genetics was the original release.


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 29, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Who makes FPOG crosses? Aligee released the last of his Fruit Loops OG (fpog x tropicanna) this weekend which sold out. I picked up a pack but haven't seen any other fpog crosses from US banks.


I have 3 crosses of fpogs from jaws 2 from dankanomics, 1 from aligee (fli stones) getting shave ice from cannarado. I was out of the country when fruit loops was release and had no chance getting that. Of i have 1 more from jaws fpog crosses and 1 fpog bx. I really cant remember everything as of the moment


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2016)

@jesushadafender You are correct with Alien. I sometimes believe he was the "Alter ego / split personality " to OBS. to many similarities between the two of them.

I remember canna collective sold them for $500 and those sold out in hour.

@TimeToBurn

There are a few banks out there that carry fruity pebbles og. crosses


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 30, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> I have 3 crosses of fpogs from jaws 2 from dankanomics, 1 from aligee (fli stones) getting shave ice from cannarado. I was out of the country when fruit loops was release and had no chance getting that. Of i have 1 more from jaws fpog crosses and 1 fpog bx. I really cant remember everything as of the moment


How long ago was this when you were out of country? for the release..


----------



## littleflavio (Mar 30, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How long ago was this when you were out of country? for the release..


The holyweek it went fast like in a day or 2 thats when inhoise and greenline was bashing each other, i ask to hold one for me but i guess he was busy postin at IG lol, its all good


----------



## TimeToBurn (Mar 30, 2016)

lol I saw your comments asking him to hold you one. That's when I found out Aligee refilled Fruit Loops and went buy a pack. They had 9 available at the time and I watched them sell over 24 hours.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 30, 2016)

Instagram took ihg's page down, gotta suck. My shit ever gets deleted I won't be back.
Lolol @PBD420 blocked me on ig now, oh well see if I grow out anymore of your hermie shit.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 30, 2016)

Have a full pack of ihg's white cherry pie, 00 Kush Breath and mendo breath f2 x platinum bubba if anyone is interested. Will practically give the damn things away.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Have a full pack of ihg's white cherry pie, 00 Kush Breath and mendo breath f2 x platinum bubba if anyone is interested. Will practically give the damn things away.


Nothing wrong withth that,at all....make somebody happy.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Have a full pack of ihg's white cherry pie, 00 Kush Breath and mendo breath f2 x platinum bubba if anyone is interested. Will practically give the damn things away.


If any of the ogkb look viable I'm down. Lol.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> If any of the ogkb look viable I'm down. Lol.


They do, that is the only pack I opened to look at whether they were viable after @Yodaweed said he got immature beans.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Mar 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Placed my order March 17 received it a few days later... Wrong beans were sent...had to send them back...last communication with them was march 23 despite several attempts by myself and others... Since then the site went down and fishy instagram activity as in they delete any comment pertaining to their site being down


my buddy sent payment via mail last week and his tracking says "letter rejected" so your letter will probably get rejected and returned to you. He hasn't received his return letter yet.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 30, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> @Yodaweed said he got immature beans.


she not he...


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 30, 2016)

Beemo said:


> she not he...


I thought dude was on this site and his gf was the one on ig? Could be wrong. Need more female growers, to much testosterone in this bitch lol.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 30, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I thought dude was on this site and his gf was the one on ig? Could be wrong. Need more female growers, to much testosterone in this bitch lol.


who knows?  

yes/no
only if opened minded... not being soo hard headed about whats 100% organic and red stems means bad (says jorge cervantes)...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Have a full pack of ihg's white cherry pie, 00 Kush Breath and mendo breath f2 x platinum bubba if anyone is interested. Will practically give the damn things away.


Run at least a few of each, amigo. There's good smoke hidden in there. And they're regs, so unlike their fems, you might actually get some Shirlys.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 30, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> They do, that is the only pack I opened to look at whether they were viable after @Yodaweed said he got immature beans.


The white cherry pie are fems and the mendo are regs?


TimeToBurn said:


> my buddy sent payment via mail last week and his tracking says "letter rejected" so your letter will probably get rejected and returned to you. He hasn't received his return letter yet.


mine was delivered to the po box according to tracking...I wish it got returned lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> The white cherry pie are fems and the mendo are regs?
> 
> mine was delivered to the po box according to tracking...I wish it got returned lol


White animal are fems, white cherry pie are regs to my understanding.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 30, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> They do, that is the only pack I opened to look at whether they were viable after @Yodaweed said he got immature beans.


That is very generous, I hope you get good seeds, I am a guy to clear up any confusion. I am sitting on a good stash of seeds, next run I got some old old old school Indiana bubblegum (pre98 ), tangie, and CFF Afternoon Delight, as well as doing a run of my good old pal golden goat. Also just hit my best White Fire OG with some Fire Alien Master Pollen. Hopefully that comes out as a good cross too.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 30, 2016)

Here it is...the purple animal kush..came out of a freebie 3pk...I know alot of controversy surrounds her but damn she's/hes pretty..lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 30, 2016)

I still wanna get a sherbert strain from inhouse...some look yummy


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 30, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3645542 View attachment 3645543 Here it is...the purple animal kush..came out of a freebie 3pk...I know alot of controversy surrounds her but damn she's/hes pretty..lol


Long as she ran well for you that's all that matters. Breeding like the way IHG does is gonna create major controversy but there will be great plant to come from the midst of the controversy too. Def a pretty lady for sure bro


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Long as she ran well for you that's all that matters. Breeding like the way IHG does is gonna create major controversy but there will be great plant to come from the midst of the controversy too. Def a pretty lady for sure bro


Agreed...gonna be a lot of junk but there's still gonna be some gems to be had


----------



## skunkwreck (Mar 30, 2016)

I hate hearing bad shit but have seen good stuff....I'm wanting some Purple Hulk I think it's called .


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 30, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Have a full pack of ihg's white cherry pie, 00 Kush Breath and mendo breath f2 x platinum bubba if anyone is interested. Will practically give the damn things away.


i could bought back your mb x platinum bubba if ya want


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 30, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> i could bought back your mb x platinum bubba if ya want


Appreciate that but already spoken for. Just dumping it, freebies and all. Got plenty of other shit to run. @bigworm6969 has hooked me up with quite a bit of his gear so I would rather show his gear in my garden. Just had 7/7 germ on his blue twizzler excited to see those.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Appreciate that but already spoken for. Just dumping it, freebies and all. Got plenty of other shit to run. @bigworm6969 has hooked me up with quite a bit of his gear so I would rather show his gear in my garden. Just had 7/7 germ on his blue twizzler excited to see those.


Nice excited to see those blue twizzler I grabbed a pack as well.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 30, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Appreciate that but already spoken for. Just dumping it, freebies and all. Got plenty of other shit to run. @bigworm6969 has hooked me up with quite a bit of his gear so I would rather show his gear in my garden. Just had 7/7 germ on his blue twizzler excited to see those.


I've got 3 blue twizzlers going right now also. Ordered the prime moonshine last week.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I've got 3 blue twizzlers going right now also. Ordered the prime moonshine last week.


I got those ones too lol. Pretty much grabbed his whole line.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 30, 2016)

I went purple with buckeye purp and black cherry dojo


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 30, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I've got 3 blue twizzlers going right now also. Ordered the prime moonshine last week.


Nice I got 5/5 females from that pack and they are all nice.
Next pack getting the swim is either forbidden space fruit or sour black cherry.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Mar 30, 2016)

Should be getting a cut of animal pie this week.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 31, 2016)

I hope the PAK Fems I have aren't a waste of time


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> I hope the PAK Fems I have aren't a waste of time


Did it say 'regs' on the package?


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Did it say 'regs' on the package?


It says Fems on the package and on TDT when I bought them but I'm just getting caught up to your posts about the PAK and it has me a little pissed off. I bought these because they were labeled Fem.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> It says Fems on the package and on TDT when I bought them but I'm just getting caught up to your posts about the PAK and it has me a little pissed off. I bought these because they were labeled Fem.


You're probably - and hopefully - ok. Mine came with a receipt showing correctly the purchase of the fems, but the seed package itself said regs. Both animal pies and lemon cripplers that were labeled fems turned out Shirlys.

Back them up w/ some known fems j/i/c.


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

Im in the middle of week 7 of flower with 4 Crystal Cookies, super cropped all 4. Lollipopped and trimmed em all at week 3 of flower no herms here, I worked these girls over pretty good. Just saying


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2016)

Eddie Haskell said:


> Im in the middle of week 7 of flower with 4 Crystal Cookies, super cropped all 4. Lollipopped and trimmed em all at week 3 of flower no herms here, I worked these girls over pretty good. Just saying


Pics.

Just saying.


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

Pics aren't an option in my part of the Midwest sorry man


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

I almost freaked out when I started reading this thread about the herm issues believe me, I beat the shit out of these girls I really did before I heard of the herm problems everyone is having. IDK maybe I just got lucky. Other than some tip burn from over nuting I had no problems with this strain at all


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 31, 2016)

Yea I'd like to see pics myself. Because I mainlined one of my crystal cookies and ended up culling it from the garden. I also pinched each one.


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

I wish I could send pics guys but I just don't feel real comfortable about it. IDK but i had zero problems except for a slight tip burn, they seem to not like the nutes at around the 6th week. Im pretty happy with the results not the biggest yielders I ever grew out but rock solid frosty buds all over the place. 














,


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

I'll be doing some IHG Demon OG next round, debating on weather to work em over like that again dont wanna push my luck lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 31, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 31, 2016)

If anybody was watching you would be busted already just by saying you growing in the Midwest. So pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2016)

I ain't trying to pick on anybody or anything like that cus y'all know that's not how I get down but I just don't see why you would post on a weed forum if your so scared to post a pic. Obviously there is a lot of people on this forum and many many more than aren't legal and grow and post pics. Hell lots post pics on IG too now I won't do that but this is my home and post pics on the faith and I'm not in a legal or med state. Your a new member so obviously you were online searching about those plants you say your growing now but you're not scared to look online about weed. It's just weird but if you say so happy for you. How many seeds did you pop just curious?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 31, 2016)

Word. But I get it I used to be totally noid about posting pics. Thing is, if someone is looking at your internet usage you likely have already drawn the attention some other way. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I ain't trying to pick on anybody or anything like that cus y'all know that's not how I get down but I just don't see why you would post on a weed forum if your so scared to post a pic. Obviously there is a lot of people on this forum and many many more than aren't legal and grow and post pics. Hell lots post pics on IG too now I won't do that but this is my home and post pics on the faith and I'm not in a legal or med state. Your a new member so obviously you were online searching about those plants you say your growing now but you're not scared to look online about weed. It's just weird but if you say so happy for you. How many seeds did you pop just curious?


Same here homie. When I started posting I was sketched, but they aren't gonna catch you from posting. Although you get caught this certainly won't be used to plead your innocence lol. 
But just to give myself a warm fuzzy feeling, before posting I use a Jpeg scrubber to wipe the geomagnetic and what not.

Batch purifier is the software I use, the jpeg version is free.


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey guys Im not trying to get anything started here Im just passing along my experience concerning the herm issues and thats all. You can believe me or not


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 31, 2016)

Well as it pertains to crystal cookies, Im going with not since I've done 2 complete runs off separate seeds and have runs going from cuts. Your experience doesnt match mine at all. But maybe you've kept other stresses away from your garden. Its going to take a picture for me to buy but that's me.


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2016)

Lots of people talk,and never post pics...every day.

Just saying..


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

I had an Old Timer tell me to never transplant cause it freaks em out. I think the super hybrids are like autoflowers dont transplant them they dont like it. I always start hybrids in the pot they will spend their life in for that reason. I dont have near the problems I used to since I started doing it that way. IDK maybe thats part of it who knows for sure but it works for me


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 31, 2016)

I am a hydro dwc grower. I doubt very much mine hermed over a transplant issue. There had to have been some other stress factor that I can't seem to narrow down or it is unstable genetics. Those can be the only 2 causes for my herms.

Smoke is still fire but I prefer not to create seeds unless I chuck some pollen.


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

I gotta say your right something stressed em for some unkown reason. Im just throwing the transplant thing out there hell


----------



## hondagrower420 (Mar 31, 2016)

I live in South Carolina. I post pics. 

Posting pics in just fine.

Should be getting my cut tomorrow. Does anybody have experience with animal pie? Flowering time?


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

Maybe just a bad batch of beans ??? I got mine from TDT around the middle of October


----------



## hondagrower420 (Mar 31, 2016)

Eddie Haskell said:


> I gotta say your right something stressed em for some unkown reason. Im just throwing the transplant thing out there hell


You have to really manhandled and break a lot of roots to cause shock while transplanting. I sometimes trim my roots. No shock at all. Hydroponics teaches you that roots are not as sensitive as people say.

Stoner myths are fun.


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

Here is a pic of 3 of them I took about a month ago to show my buddy. I will try to post some updated closer ones tomorow


----------



## hondagrower420 (Mar 31, 2016)

Eddie Haskell said:


> Here is a pic of 3 of them I took about a month ago to show my buddy. I will try to post some updated closer ones tomorow


Now was that so hard. Nice plants.


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

Naw it wasnt lol Thanks man


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

If my Ole Lady sees this I will be Hermie lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 31, 2016)

Listen to me. Don't post picks if you are not in a legal state. Let ME TELL YOU ! I had a run in with the law. IG and snapchat is the only places i posted. I had a new place and no one had seen them (plants). Anyhow with out to much details they can find you. If they want to us another question. use a torrent!



Eddie Haskell said:


> I almost freaked out when I started reading this thread about the herm issues believe me, I beat the shit out of these girls I really did before I heard of the herm problems everyone is having. IDK maybe I just got lucky. Other than some tip burn from over nuting I had no problems with this strain at all


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

Well that certainly helps my PTSD


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 31, 2016)

Eddie Haskell said:


> Well that certainly helps my PTSD


Hmm I hadn't really posted on the forums in awhile, so Ig is where my suspicions lie. I'm just saying becareful. you're a small fish


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

Yea Im as small as you can get brother just growing my own medicine thats all Thanks man for the heads up


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I ain't trying to pick on anybody or anything like that cus y'all know that's not how I get down but I just don't see why you would post on a weed forum if your so scared to post a pic. Obviously there is a lot of people on this forum and many many more than aren't legal and grow and post pics. Hell lots post pics on IG too now I won't do that but this is my home and post pics on the faith and I'm not in a legal or med state. Your a new member so obviously you were online searching about those plants you say your growing now but you're not scared to look online about weed. It's just weird but if you say so happy for you. How many seeds did you pop just curious?


Popped 4 got 4


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 31, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Hmm I hadn't really posted on the forums in awhile, so Ig is where my suspicions lie. I'm just saying becareful. you're a small fish


What were you doing that got you involved with le via Instagram? I know so many growers in legal and non legal states. All post pics all the time. Seems like anyone that gets caught up tends to be doing some shit other Han posting weed pics on ig/Riu lol.


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

Got one Charlie Brown Christmas Tree out of the 4 but now its looking like my best plant of em all go figure


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 31, 2016)

Eddie Haskell said:


> Here is a pic of 3 of them I took about a month ago to show my buddy. I will try to post some updated closer ones tomorow


Nice looking ladies.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2016)

hondagrower420 said:


> I live in South Carolina. I post pics.
> 
> Posting pics in just fine.
> 
> Should be getting my cut tomorrow. Does anybody have experience with animal pie? Flowering time?


Mine was 9 weeks. I'd post a pic, but Eddie Haskell has me freaked out.....


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Nice looking ladies.


Thanks Brother


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Mine was 9 weeks. I'd post a pic, but Eddie Haskell has me freaked out.....


No reason to freak out over my old crusty ass man lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 31, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Listen to me. Don't post picks if you are not in a legal state. Let ME TELL YOU ! I had a run in with the law. IG and snapchat is the only places i posted. I had a new place and no one had seen them (plants). Anyhow with out to much details they can find you. If they want to us another question. use a torrent!


Exact reason why I don't post on social media the police watch it. It's free evidence for them and people post themselves doing illegal stuff. I knew it was serious when I saw people get arrested for making threats on social media. Sorry that happened to you bro


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 31, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> What were you doing that got you involved with le via Instagram? I know so many growers in legal and non legal states. All post pics all the time. Seems like anyone that gets caught up tends to be doing some shit other Han posting weed pics on ig/Riu lol.


What are you talking about. Don't talk about what you think or saw on a movie or whatever your imagined to be reality. Nothing but positing was done FACTS!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 31, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What are you talking about. Don't talk about what you think or saw on a movie or whatever your imagined to be reality. Nothing but positing was done FACTS!


I was asking about your situation, and talking about my own experience/a bunch of growers I personally know. I've never heard of anyone getting caught up just for posting pics of weed lol.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 31, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I was asking about your situation, and talking about my own experience/a bunch of growers I personally know. I've never heard of anyone getting caught up just for posting pics of weed lol.


I guess it depends on the city your in/ what you hashtag /Geo Tag/ if police are actual doing work. 

Like I said I was on social media.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 31, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I guess it depends on the city your in/ what you hashtag /Geo Tag/ if police are actual doing work.
> 
> Like I said I was on social media.


Weird. That's pretty silly. If you didn't have shit on you, you could just say you posted pics from Google lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 1, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I guess it depends on the city your in/ what you hashtag /Geo Tag/ if police are actual doing work.
> 
> Like I said I was on social media.


Yea I gaurantee in certain cities and states where it's not medical or legal they have someone watching social media just cus not much happens so they focus on easy pickens. Until it become legal in my state by medical or legal that's when I will get and IG to post but until then nope.


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 1, 2016)

Got my seed order from TDT. 10 fem Purple Animal Kush from IHG and some unlabled freebees.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 1, 2016)

Animal pie. 1.5 weeks in.






Fat purple pie





Noah's ark





White hulk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Animal pie. 1.5 weeks in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The white hulk and Noah's ark look nearly identical!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 1, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> The white hulk and Noah's ark look nearly identical!


The fat purple pie is also very similar. The lemon crippler and animal pie look significantly different, but yeah those three look more or less identical.

I'm hoping it's just the animal cookies taking over. Not just same beans labeled different lol.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 1, 2016)

In my city they really go after people stealing power and running whole houses as gardens. I too have stayed away from IG and social media. Anywho...Here is White Animal at day 40


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 1, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Appreciate that but already spoken for. Just dumping it, freebies and all. Got plenty of other shit to run. @bigworm6969 has hooked me up with quite a bit of his gear so I would rather show his gear in my garden. Just had 7/7 germ on his blue twizzler excited to see those.


post some pics please im looking to see how they grow i have also order a pack


----------



## Joedank (Apr 1, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> In my city they really go after people stealing power and running whole houses as gardens. I too have stayed away from IG and social media. Anywho...Here is White Animal at day 40
> View attachment 3647378 View attachment 3647379


i really wanna talk shit about this crew ... but fuck those pics say bling bling ;0... some fire right there


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 1, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> In my city they really go after people stealing power and running whole houses as gardens. I too have stayed away from IG and social media. Anywho...Here is White Animal at day 40
> View attachment 3647378 View attachment 3647379


Hey John how she smell bro


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 2, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hey John how she smell bro


TBH Vato, Any smell she is putting out is being overpowered by everything else in my tent.

@Joedank yea my experience with this crew is totally a mixed bag. My White Animal seems to not be showing cookie traits. I am still trying to decide what I want to do with a Crystal Cookies plant I have in veg.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 2, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> TBH Vato, Any smell she is putting out is being overpowered by everything else in my tent.
> 
> @Joedank yea my experience with this crew is totally a mixed bag. My White Animal seems to not be showing cookie traits. I am still trying to decide what I want to do with a Crystal Cookies plant I have in veg.


Hey John how do she look as a producer.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 2, 2016)

My pheno doesn't seem to be cookie dom. Looks like it will outproduce all of the Crystal cookies from IHG I have run or are running. Definitely getting a nice main cola unlike the cookies golf balls.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 2, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> My pheno doesn't seem to be cookie dom. Looks like it will outproduce all of the Crystal cookies from IHG I have run or are running. Definitely getting a nice main cola unlike the cookies golf balls.


Well if the smoke great I know you'll keep her


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 2, 2016)

I didn't take cuts so if the smoke is great I am going to be irritated with myself. I have more beans but am really hesitant to pop any.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 2, 2016)

Anyone else noticed the pics on ihg ig are mostly not his pics anymore, and the pics he is posting aren't looking quite as good for the most part as his old ig pics of his strains? He just posted a picture of some twisted velvet that doesnt look anything like any of the twisted velvet pics he's previously posted as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 2, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I didn't take cuts so if the smoke is great I am going to be irritated with myself. I have more beans but am really hesitant to pop any.


Well she looks good bro. You give me confidence to run their gear.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Anyone else noticed the pics on ihg ig are mostly not his pics anymore, and the pics he is posting aren't looking quite as good for the most part as his old ig pics of his strains? He just posted a picture of some twisted velvet that doesnt look anything like any of the twisted velvet pics he's previously posted as well.
> Yea most of it is grown by Clearwater or somebody else.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 2, 2016)

Clearwaters buds actually look better than the pics he's posting lol.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Clearwaters buds actually look better than the pics he's posting lol.


Right. Clearwater post some fire looking shit.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 2, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Right. Clearwater post some fire looking shit.


Yup, those are the pics he should be posting lol.


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 2, 2016)

Lol I agree with yall


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 2, 2016)

Big little John just reveg the plant if you didn't take cuts. I didn't take cuts of any of the in house stuff and have revegged the keepers already. Took three weeks but whatever.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 2, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I didn't take cuts so if the smoke is great I am going to be irritated with myself. I have more beans but am really hesitant to pop any.


i would say you could reveg but its cookie we are talking about lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 2, 2016)

I would pop another bean before trying to reveg it.


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 2, 2016)

Lol why? Cookie has nothing to do with it being able to reveg. It's all the same plant just switching back to a vegetative state from flowering...revegging will not affect the stability of the genetics.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 2, 2016)

jesushadafender said:


> Big little John just reveg the plant if you didn't take cuts. I didn't take cuts of any of the in house stuff and have revegged the keepers already. Took three weeks but whatever.


No shit? 3 weeks?

I've only tried reveging plants a couple times. It "worked" both times, but it seemed to take longer than that for me, and the one plant (blood orange) was never the same in subsequent runs as it was before the reveg.

Any pointers ya feel like sharing?


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 2, 2016)

I just put mine in the back of a 15k room that was in veg mode. Pretty simple, there were ones like the nitro cookies that took longer. White Animal was by far the fastest. I've heard people say that tho, they weren't the same but I've never had that personally happen to me. I just switched her to 24 on and veg nutes immediately after I chopped the tops.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 2, 2016)

jesushadafender said:


> I just put mine in the back of a 15k room that was in veg mode. Pretty simple, there were ones like the nitro cookies that took longer. White Animal was by far the fastest. I've heard people say that tho, they weren't the same but I've never had that personally happen to me. I just switched her to 24 on and veg nutes immediately after I chopped the tops.


I may not have left enough foliage on them. I dunno. They were gnarly lookin mofos for quite a while. lol


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 2, 2016)

Lol yea they'll look like shit for a while.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 2, 2016)

jesushadafender said:


> Lol yea they'll look like shit for a while.





st0wandgrow said:


> I may not have left enough foliage on them. I dunno. They were gnarly lookin mofos for quite a while. lol


i have had pretty good success with taking a softwood cutting and vegging that to good health . i am hoping to have access to testing lab soon for real results of "well kept" cuts vs "poorly kept" cuts ....


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 2, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i have had pretty good success with taking a softwood cutting and vegging that to good health . i am hoping to have access to testing lab soon for real results of "well kept" cuts vs "poorly kept" cuts ....


excellent idea sir!!!!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 2, 2016)

jesushadafender said:


> Lol why? Cookie has nothing to do with it being able to reveg. It's all the same plant just switching back to a vegetative state from flowering...revegging will not affect the stability of the genetics.


Time and space. Not a stability issue at all.

I would never reveg this white animal.. After spending a few hours in my tent today I discovered it to be my culprit. If it wasn't so far along I would've killed the bitch.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 2, 2016)

When i reveg i take out the plant from the 3 gal i have her in and cut off 2/3 of the root ball then i put fresh soil then pot then i hit her with N till she starts to reveg !


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2016)

In the 'good news so far' dept, I can confirm 3 female plants from 3 female Rainbow Cookies beans.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm keeping a close eye on her, but for this old gal to have had such a rough life thus far, she hasn't shown any signs of hermie issues. I've had high res temps, over fed, high grow room temps due to my fan shitting the bed, and her root ball is confined to a 16 oz cup. I still think it's hit or miss with their stuff, but I really liked velvet pie and will run it again.


----------



## v.s one (Apr 3, 2016)

Grand double purple


----------



## v.s one (Apr 3, 2016)

Purple animal kush


----------



## littleflavio (Apr 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> When i reveg i take out the plant from the 3 gal i have her in and cut off 2/3 of the root ball then i put fresh soil then pot then i hit her with N till she starts to reveg !


^^^ what he says^^^


----------



## Lucis (Apr 5, 2016)

7 outta 10 silverbacks were female, 
Serious stretcher, put in flower at a little over 1ft tall each, got one pushing over 4ft now at day 19


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 5, 2016)

Lucis said:


> 7 outta 10 silverbacks were female,
> Serious stretcher, put in flower at a little over 1ft tall each, got one pushing over 4ft now at day 19 View attachment 3650347 View attachment 3650348


Good job bro. You give me hope when I pop these


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 5, 2016)

Lucis said:


> 7 outta 10 silverbacks were female,
> Serious stretcher, put in flower at a little over 1ft tall each, got one pushing over 4ft now at day 19 View attachment 3650347 View attachment 3650348


Kinda looks similar to GG4 , with the stretch and the leafs are kinda similar, are the smells strong chemmy/ diesel?


----------



## Lucis (Apr 5, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Kinda looks similar to GG4 , with the stretch and the leafs are kinda similar, are the smells strong chemmy/ diesel?


I'll check when lights go on tonight.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 5, 2016)

Here's a beautiful snozzberry x forum cut gsc ...real vigerous, just like the animal crosses . Gotta veg 2 -3 more weeks and taking 2 of these snozzcooks,1purple animal and 1 animal pie to flower...all in 5 gal


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 5, 2016)

So my fat purple pie pie(fem, lol)just threw balls. Male though. Not hermie.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2016)

^ fem beans? @kmog33


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> ^ fem beans? @kmog33


Yeah. They were freebies so I mean I can't complain too much. Just a waste of time and space. But they were definitely labeled as fat purple pie(fem). Also kind of interestingly, the only strain similar is called purple fat pie. I don't remember if they're supposed to be regs or fems. One of my cannaventure cookie wreck fems just threw balls too. Well one of the clones. I took 12 cuts off 2 plants have 8 flowering and only one threw balls so I don't really have an explanation.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 5, 2016)

I feel like they should really just pick to produce fems or regs lol. They seem to get confused on labeling pretty often which is not good for us when we're expecting something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Apr 5, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Purple animal kush View attachment 3649216


lot of those IHG are a real nice dark green, cant wait to get mine going


----------



## greencropper (Apr 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I feel like they should really just pick to produce fems or regs lol. They seem to get confused on labeling pretty often which is not good for us when we're expecting something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


im a bit the same way, ive never made fems before, am affraid i might just end up with just a big bag of hermie beans, one day after i learn more about it would like to try it though


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah. They were freebies so I mean I can't complain too much. Just a waste of time and space. But they were definitely labeled as fat purple pie(fem). Also kind of interestingly, the only strain similar is called purple fat pie. I don't remember if they're supposed to be regs or fems. One of my cannaventure cookie wreck fems just threw balls too. Well one of the clones. I took 12 cuts off 2 plants have 8 flowering and only one threw balls so I don't really have an explanation.


Ihg purple fat pie were regs when they were being sold at tdt..and when i attempted on getting 10 @ seeds here now but got 5 ..they were listed as regs also.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 5, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Ihg purple fat pie were regs when they were being sold at tdt..and when i attempted on getting 10 @ seeds here now but got 5 ..they were listed as regs also.


Yeah these came listed as fat purple pie fems. So the strain name and gender appears to be mislabeled. Thanks for the info.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah these came listed as fat purple pie fems. So the strain name and gender appears to be mislabeled. Thanks for the info.


Ya i dont kno if ihg knows what the fucks what anymore..


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 6, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Ya i dont kno if ihg knows what the fucks what anymore..


So apparently this whole ordeal with greenline about switching out beans from these packs? Was brought up on firestax... Ppl tjese days all i know is that they are prob gonna pick up ihg whole line...


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 6, 2016)

The odds are if I remember correctly is something like 1 out of a 1000 femmed beans will be male....it would be like hitting the lottery if it's a clone only that you found that in . Mother nature has a way of completing circles.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 6, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The odds are if I remember correctly is something like 1 out of a 1000 femmed beans will be male....it would be like hitting the lottery if it's a clone only that you found that in . Mother nature has a way of completing circles.


Honestly the fact that ihg has the same cross listed as regs on every bank he's dropped them at means mine probably just are mislabeled reg seeds. The weirder thing is I took 8 clones off of two cookie wreck fems that I'm flowering out right now, and there's only one that threw balls the rest are 100% female.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Honestly the fact that ihg has the same cross listed as regs on every bank he's dropped them at means mine probably just are mislabeled reg seeds. The weirder thing is I took 8 clones off of two cookie wreck fems that I'm flowering out right now, and there's only one that threw balls the rest are 100% female.


Both the parents are sensitive and can herm under the slightest of stresses so for a femmed seed or clones there of I think you did well with that outcome...IMHO


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 6, 2016)

What I will say is it's fairly resilient. Threw it in the trash yesterday when it declared itself a dude and ripped off half its root mass pulling it out of its net cup. Still growing in the trash can.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 6, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Both the parents are sensitive and can herm under the slightest of stresses so for a femmed seed or clones there of I think you did well with that outcome...IMHO


remember a post before where people saying to me that reveg cannot make a plant hermie , so now i think i was right


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 6, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> remember a post before where people saying to me that reveg cannot make a plant hermie , so now i think i was right


I think they were saying that cus when it's revegging it's not in flower so it shouldn't show any herm characteristics. But I'm sure if the plant isn't healthy all the way reveg could surely help contribute to a plant herming especially if it's the seed plant.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> So apparently this whole ordeal with greenline about switching out beans from these packs? Was brought up on firestax... Ppl tjese days all i know is that they are prob gonna pick up ihg whole line...


GOOD with all the bullshit surrounding IHG they deserve whatever they get with stax ... 
the weirdness stax pulled with cannarado should not be forgotten . most of the threads about it are deleted...hmmmmm


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 6, 2016)

Joedank said:


> GOOD with all the bullshit surrounding IHG they deserve whatever they get with stax ...
> the weirdness stax pulled with cannarado should not be forgotten . most of the threads about it are deleted...hmmmmm


Would ya do me the favor of explaining or linking to what happened? Heard stax burned people but never really heard who.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 6, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Would ya do me the favor of explaining or linking to what happened? Heard stax burned people but never really heard who.


below is a quote from and it got me looking . the threads and IG have been deleted but the gist is the same .
stax busted, vendors not told left in lurch for weeks ?
money not paid to vendors but promised . GGG gets busted too , as of now claims to be based in Adam . the dank team popped as well ...
my .02 is the transactions are grey area and the monsy is impounded until trial . 



THCbreeder said:


> If you want to see top quality journal after journal go to firestax ... Lots of people and cannardo was active over there til stax lost all his money last year . He's trying to recruit and rebuild after being shut down and taking a huge loss


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 6, 2016)

Joedank said:


> below is a quote from and it got me looking . the threads and IG have been deleted but the gist is the same .
> stax busted, vendors not told left in lurch for weeks ?
> money not paid to vendors but promised . GGG gets busted too , as of now claims to be based in Adam . the dank team popped as well ...
> my .02 is the transactions are grey area and the monsy is impounded until trial .


Thanks, I remember when his site went down cus I was mulling over making an order with him. I never heard for sure what happened. But I had heard the rumor he snitched or got snitched on. Whole lotta sketchiness there so I just stayed away.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 6, 2016)

Anybody see that animal blues at TDT has been changed to reg 10pks, for 65$,, ordered a fem pack while back, say reg,,contacted them was told it was fem... I'm flush em down the toilet I think, tired of playing games with in house genetics and there bullshit ways...get ur mind rite in house there's other breeders I can get my shit from..package ur shit rite ya fn stoners


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 6, 2016)

Joedank said:


> below is a quote from and it got me looking . the threads and IG have been deleted but the gist is the same .
> stax busted, vendors not told left in lurch for weeks ?
> money not paid to vendors but promised . GGG gets busted too , as of now claims to be based in Adam . the dank team popped as well ...
> my .02 is the transactions are grey area and the monsy is impounded until trial .


The dank team got popped? Recently?


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> The dank team got popped? Recently?


They had LE contact , had nothing to do with their site or selling beans online.... back in jan this yr, the law swept thru Michigan and they have a storefront , nothing to do with his site is what I was told...their 100 if u ask me


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 6, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> They had LE contact , had nothing to do with their site or selling beans online.... back in jan this yr, the law swept thru Michigan and they have a storefront , nothing to do with his site is what I was told...their 100 if u ask me


Ahh ....makes sense.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Anybody see that animal blues at TDT has been changed to reg 10pks, for 65$,, ordered a fem pack while back, say reg,,contacted them was told it was fem...


Gosh - never heard that before. OK....actually I have - from the same place. Would love to know his fake explanation this time.

I hate it for you amigo. All 'fem' beans I have from IHG will are treated as regs here.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Gosh - never heard that before. OK....actually I have - from the same place. Would love to know his fake explanation this time.
> 
> I hate it for you amigo. All 'fem' beans I have from IHG will are treated as regs here.


Haha Amos, I watched ur p.a.k ordeal unfold,,, I'm having same luck diff explanation, I contacted Chris at tdt several times, tells me they go fem to reg,reg to fem so often he'd have to check...then tells me if there labeled regs,there regs....I told him I ain't never ever seen a drop of reg animal blues,he contacts ihg and they assure him it was error and are Fems....I left it at that don't have time for runaround


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 6, 2016)

Here they are, don't have time/room/soil for males in my room....coulda been Fems , maybe regs....don't care or have time,, got to many packs to move on to that aren't maybes....next pack I get from in house like this ima be hot and all over their asses, it's a bunch of bs as much as we all spend on their "tester packs".....sorry for the toilet view..but in house genetics is the shit right ...?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 6, 2016)

Animal pie




noahs ark




lemon crippler




white hulk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 6, 2016)

Damn 


kmog33 said:


> Animal pie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice , love the variety ur gonna have some flavor in couple months


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 6, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Damn
> damn nice , love the variety ur gonna have some flavor in couple months


That's not even the half of it lol. 

Doc's og X sfv 
Skywalker og X (chemdawg X sour d)
Cookie wreck 
Bubba X Durban
Bubba's gift(supposedly)
Kosher kush X (chemdawg X sour d)
Tahoe master
Bulldog haze
Ko 

On deck
Gg4
Tahoe og(clone)
Tahoe og bx(my cross)
More of the above.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> What I will say is it's fairly resilient. Threw it in the trash yesterday when it declared itself a dude and ripped off half its root mass pulling it out of its net cup. Still growing in the trash can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poor little soul trying to live on there...discarded like so much flotsam....


----------



## Joedank (Apr 6, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3651383 Here they are, don't have time/room/soil for males in my room....coulda been Fems , maybe regs....don't care or have time,, got to many packs to move on to that aren't maybes....next pack I get from in house like this ima be hot and all over their asses, it's a bunch of bs as much as we all spend on their "tester packs".....sorry for the toilet view..but in house genetics is the shit right ...?


#breedingthefuture


----------



## Sir72 (Apr 7, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3651383 Here they are, don't have time/room/soil for males in my room....coulda been Fems , maybe regs....don't care or have time,, got to many packs to move on to that aren't maybes....next pack I get from in house like this ima be hot and all over their asses, it's a bunch of bs as much as we all spend on their "tester packs".....sorry for the toilet view..but in house genetics is the shit right ...?


Same thing here bro, bought a pack of fem animal blues and it says reg on the package. Are they really regs though or was it just a misprint and they're actualy fems?


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 7, 2016)

Sir72 said:


> Same thing here bro, bought a pack of fem animal blues and it says reg on the package. Are they really regs though or was it just a misprint and they're actualy fems?


I'm not really sure, Look at the dank team ,use to say fem 10pk, when I got mine I contacted them made a big deal about it,, now their listed as regs for 65$,,,I flushed mine I was pissed off last nite about it,but have 5 other fem packs waiting, can't risk it and don't have time for it,, Amos on here got a purple animal kush fem pk and it said reg,,grew em they was regs ....hope that helps


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3651383 Here they are, don't have time/room/soil for males in my room....coulda been Fems , maybe regs....don't care or have time,, got to many packs to move on to that aren't maybes....next pack I get from in house like this ima be hot and all over their asses, it's a bunch of bs as much as we all spend on their "tester packs".....sorry for the toilet view..but in house genetics is the shit right ...?


Triple Oh Gee with the hardcore !

[ someone's doing a great job - that's a super clean toilet ! ]


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 7, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Triple Oh Gee with the hardcore !
> 
> [ someone's doing a great job - that's a super clean toilet ! ]


Haha forsure, ya amos they did me dirty on that pack,but my toilets clean ya dig.......u know how it is, time is money, and I only invest my time into forsure situations that are 100%, ...I want both 10pks Of purple animal and animal blues when I find a honest distributor and/or good batch


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 7, 2016)

I was almost waiting to see a second photo of popped beans in the toilet


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 7, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I was almost waiting to see a second photo of popped beans in the toilet


Should've pissed on em, bet they would have grown jack and the bean stalk style then lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I was almost waiting to see a second photo of popped beans in the toilet


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 7, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


>


Oh wow, runoff prob drains out the back...I wish they would've done that last nite...


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 7, 2016)

some bad ass move lol  that funny , people saying i would do the same but still growing their pack lol seems like some of you still try to make their investment have some return lol 

i only grow for myself so it's not a bother for me unless is mad hermie like the m.c. cross drop from greenpoint like my friend had, also is animal pie hermied but it was a couple of banana and we found only one seed in almost 200g and she was not tasty like my pheno but she was frosty and potent 

it's been month amos said they have a packaging problem ,saw before they deleted poweredbydiesel ig that they change packaging method due to complaint (finally they done it), but except for my rainbow cookie and animal pie they always get treated like they are regular since that 

im gonna pop some more and give my return if it good i will praise them like my other strain if is bad i said it also but if i watch them carefully i should be able to see a hermie but it's rare my starin hermie on me maybe im just lucky too who know?


----------



## blackforest (Apr 7, 2016)

Cherry Gorilla (aka Silverback)
Mom in flower, 8 weeks on 4/20. Hydro tent with clones around 5/20


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 7, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Cherry Gorilla (aka Silverback)
> 1st shot is the mom in a smart pot in soil. 4/20 will be 8 weeks!
> 2nd are her clones in my rdwc system. ETA 5/20 area.
> View attachment 3651904
> ...


how is the smell?


----------



## blackforest (Apr 7, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> how is the smell?


At first there was not much smell, but now it's pretty funky, a fair amount of skunk smell, but if you rub the buds and smell them, they smell sweet.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 7, 2016)

I aint gonna lie. I will eventually run the beans I have and get some return on my investment....maybe. I don't have the stones to flush them down the toilet. My wife would never let me hear the end of it.

I'm running their Mother of All Cherries at the moment. Just going to avoid any of their cookies until I know I can provide a stress free environment.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 7, 2016)

What I will say is my animal pie is a pretty plant. And looks like it may actually yield decently.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 7, 2016)

Just get rid of anything not getting the light penetration. Thats where I am finding my problems (too late) after the fact.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 7, 2016)

I had 5 of them animal blues germinating last nite before I flushed them....no worries they've been replaced ,now germinating demon og (hellraiser og X animal cookie)..feelin a lil better rite about now that I've moved on...lolol.....YO kmog33 that animal pie is beautiful had a couple give me just under 3 zips each in 5gal ona 1month veg


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 7, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> I had 5 of them animal blues germinating last nite before I flushed them....no worries they've been replaced ,now germinating demon og (hellraiser og X animal cookie)..feelin a lil better rite about now that I've moved on...lolol.....YO kmog33 that animal pie is beautiful had a couple give me just under 3 zips each in 5gal ona 1month veg


Mines about 2.5-3 times size since 12/12. Shares a 3 gallon bucket with a Noah's ark fem now. There's a coogies in there too but it's literally one node I used to determine gender of the mom.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 8, 2016)

Anybody else see the drop info firestax is getting on in houses Instagram page ? Looks like a nice selection too bad they ain't going to TDT for 4/20 promo I'd like some,looks like the whole lineup


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 8, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Anybody else see the drop info firestax is getting on in houses Instagram page ? Looks like a nice selection too bad they ain't going to TDT for 4/20 promo I'd like some,looks like the whole lineup


im tempted but firestax with their pre order... last time things get ugly and the price as expected are higher than the other seedbank ,

also is not the new gear that get my attention is the dosidos reversal freebie, the gelato 41 and the cactus should be fire!!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 8, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> im tempted but firestax with their pre order... last time things get ugly and the price as expected are higher than the other seedbank ,
> 
> also is not the new gear that get my attention is the dosidos reversal freebie, the gelato 41 and the cactus should be fire!!!


Those do sound tasty


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Those do sound tasty


that's horrible don't want to wait for months if things get ugly at least he make up with great freebies but the customer service... i just hope some american seedbank except dankteam will have the freebies


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ya I think tdt should get some tasty stuff...seems to be one of ihg main U.S. banks


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ya I think tdt should get some tasty stuff...seems to be one of ihg main U.S. banks


I wish they would too, wanna see this 4/20 promo , should have some new arrivals in the next week on there for promo time , id like some of those mendobreath fem crosses from ihg


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 8, 2016)

Prolly as soon as the current deal is done....I just relapsed and made a purchase to ensure I got what I wanted before the 420 rush... 25% off is a decent sale


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> heres some.


love massholes! ill def fuck with greenline... edit:he doesnt smoke? lol maybe i cant fuck with him...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 8, 2016)

Greenline seems pretty legit...my one order went smooth


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3642871


lying ass i bet he or his homie stays in this thread!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Can't believe y'all aren't surprised by the herms and stuff. For one they are reversing cookie cuts to be the dads and cookie is hermie prone already throw in the mix of reversing and I'm sure it's creating a hermie fest lol. I was sitting back waiting to see how things would go down with most of there stuff and it's exactly like I thought it would be. There is just no way to create a stabile line of of fems especially created with a cookie cut. I'm just glad they weren't raping people on prices. Seed breeders act like straight high schoolers that's why I would never get into it seriously. Hope good stuff comes from the beans for you guys


300 a jack is rape lol


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 8, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> lying ass i bet he or his homie stays in this thread!


 u know there all over here....controversy sells and they def eatin it up ...have been for a while ,but looks like greenline isn't gonna do their dirty work like subby did for him...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> i would say you could reveg but its cookie we are talking about lol


took me 2 months to reveg lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> What I will say is it's fairly resilient. Threw it in the trash yesterday when it declared itself a dude and ripped off half its root mass pulling it out of its net cup. Still growing in the trash can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had that before, my homie took it home next day lol


----------



## jesushadafender (Apr 9, 2016)

Kmog your animal pie looked like my keeper I think in veg.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 9, 2016)

jesushadafender said:


> Kmog your animal pie looked like my keeper I think in veg.


That would be sick. It's actually the one I didn't keep due to a better looking one I have. Flowering both now and have cuts from this one in case it turns out better than the other. But from the looks of it this will be the weaker of the two phenos I got. Excited for the next month and a half or so haha. How long did yours flower?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 9, 2016)

That plant is beautiful btw. I hope my ends up looking half that good lol. 

This is he pheno I kept.





Tons more growth than the first. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 9, 2016)

Up pot time. In house, top dawg, ocean grown. Flower in another month.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 9, 2016)

3/21 animal pie





So she's been in flower for 17 days and probably more than tripled in size now that I'm looking at the actual date/size comparison. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3653142 View attachment 3653146
> Up pot time. In house, top dawg, ocean grown. Flower in another month.


Maybe I'm crazy, but though I dig bud shots, healthy, green, vegging canopys to me = beauteous. 

THat's an outstanding, view, Bob. We're fortunate to have a small stream that runs through the west end of the Ponderosa, as well.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 9, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe I'm crazy, but though I dig bud shots, healthy, green, vegging canopys to me = beauteous.
> 
> THat's an outstanding, view, Bob. We're fortunate to have a small stream that runs through the west end of the Ponderosa, as well.


Holy crap that's awesome!love me some nature and a big fat joint.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 9, 2016)

Wow that is an incredible view.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 9, 2016)

Uhh, pretty sure that's Niagra Falls fellas.


----------



## Sir72 (Apr 9, 2016)

Nitro cookies, still has a ways to go


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 9, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Uhh, pretty sure that's Niagra Falls fellas.


Lol. I woke up reallllly hungover today. Not a lot was making sense at first.


----------



## Sir72 (Apr 9, 2016)

Idk about you guys but from the animal cookie strains/crosses I've grown they have all had poor vigor in veg and grow slow, plus are very finicky but the final product is one of my favorites.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 9, 2016)

What are the best cookie crosses they offer?


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 9, 2016)

Sir72 said:


> Idk about you guys but from the animal cookie strains/crosses I've grown they have all had poor vigor in veg and grow slow, plus are very finicky but the final product is one of my favorites.


mine were normal not like my ogkb cross that are really slow but the one my friend grow was a little bit finicky


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 9, 2016)

Substrate thread is crickets rite now...how wierd is the new members comment, has 1 post...looks to me like somebody wants to distance theirselve from the recent event if u ask me


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 9, 2016)

Ps. I still stand by my comment that Niagara Falls is beautiful---- wherever the fuck it is!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 10, 2016)

So I have 36 veg plants going. I thought at least 9 were in house. I actually only have 6 IHG "fems". 

3 lemon crippled and 3 purple gsc X. Animal cookies. 

Maybe this run won't turn out so bad. Lol


----------



## Sir72 (Apr 10, 2016)

Anyone have buds pics of purple gsc x animal cookies, have a few in veg myself


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2016)

My 2 lemon cripplers smoke very good @Bob Zmuda .


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> My 2 lemon cripplers smoke very good @Bob Zmuda .
> View attachment 3654147


yum! Any lemon in there Amos?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> yum! Any lemon in there Amos?


In the one pictured, a very smooth lemon cream. Delicious and potent, and it was the largest producer. The smaller was equally potent, but was rather bland smell and taste. So mixing a bit of the former in makes for a fine . I only had three freebies, and gave one away, but I'd run another if I had it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm transplanting right now. I have to say the purple gsc X animal cookies look extremely uniform.

But we all know that could mean uniformly shitty.


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 11, 2016)

Newest gear.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 11, 2016)

Animal pie












huge stretch. For reference it was this size when I threw it into 12/12.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 11, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> View attachment 3654815 Newest gear.


The house mix strikes again


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 11, 2016)

LMAO. I wish I would grow that house mix. Useless just like GGG Diamonds and Dust freebies they passed out.

GTFOH


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> The house mix strikes again


Know anything about the house mix seeds?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 11, 2016)

House mix = "we have no idea what these seeds are."


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Know anything about the house mix seeds?



House mix - aka: 'whadda you care - they're free'


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 11, 2016)

Kind of what i figured.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 11, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> House mix - aka: 'whadda you care - they're free'





Bob Zmuda said:


> House mix = "we have no idea what these seeds are."


Hehe


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 11, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> LMAO. I wish I would grow that house mix. Useless just like GGG Diamonds and Dust freebies they passed out.
> 
> GTFOH


useless lol... it's not for nothing they called diamond and dust because, find some awesome pheno 3female keeper and lot of gorgeous male in just 15 seed..., you didn't grow them but still saying they are useless how do you know???


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 11, 2016)

Useless because of uncertainty. I don't have space in my garden for an open pollinated cross of 2 of 33 strains. Who buys that? Freebies should be something a breeder wants a grower to eventually buy.

So yea after multiple males and wasting my resources on D&D beans I have concluded that they are useless and not worth further efforts. Thats how I feel about the house mix.

I want to have some general idea about what I am growing.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 11, 2016)

at least say which mom you harvest the beans from after hitting her with dif dads....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 11, 2016)

Tdt says the house mix is ggg blackberry kush....


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Tdt says the house mix is ggg blackberry kush....


then why not label them like that and get custys wholl buy shit to get freebies? or get more $$ selling ggg shit? that makes no sense unless he f2ed those lol


----------



## Blazin Purps (Apr 11, 2016)

Velvet Pie #1 day 61





Velvet Pie #2 day 59





Velvet Pie #3 day 49






I love all 3 phenos it will definitely come down to a smoke test to pick a winner. No herm issues, all 3 phenos ran from seed.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 11, 2016)

Blazin Purps said:


> Velvet Pie #1 day 61
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 11, 2016)

Crazy praying leaves on the animal pie. Loving this light.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 12, 2016)

Transplanted. I guess not a lot of IHG but I'm posting in here? Whatever. It's pot.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 12, 2016)

Blazin Purps said:


> Velvet Pie #1 day 61
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way your plants look. Black cherrypie Bx gave me some nice color too. I never had to drop temps did you?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 12, 2016)

Animal pie got too tall. Broke this bitches neck.








really hollow stems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Crazy praying leaves on the animal pie. Loving this light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are reaching for that light!

Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 12, 2016)

firestax gonna make a drop but i think i will wait for the other seedbank because now pack goes up to 130$us for the mendocross , seem like they saw people wanted them , they upgrade the price quickly...


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 12, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> firestax gonna make a drop but i think i will wait for the other seedbank because now pack goes up to 130$us for the mendocross , seem like they saw people wanted them , they upgrade the price quickly...


Seems them and sour patch have something in common.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 13, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> firestax gonna make a drop but i think i will wait for the other seedbank because now pack goes up to 130$us for the mendocross , seem like they saw people wanted them , they upgrade the price quickly...


yeah I seen that, more of in houses great marketing techniques ,way to give back to the community by dropping ur new packs with a semi shady company that I won't spend my money with, I only buy u.s, doesn't surprise me they'd do that rite after there shady deal with sub....guess il stay on the hunt with what I got til u restock tdt


----------



## Blazin Purps (Apr 13, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I like the way your plants look. Black cherrypie Bx gave me some nice color too. I never had to drop temps did you?


Thanks man! No drop in temps she is just crazy purple, I run 78-80 degrees lights on and 70-72 lights off.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Apr 13, 2016)

Sifted some of the trim from Velvet Pie #1 last night it came out amazing!


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 13, 2016)

Blazin Purps said:


> Sifted some of the trim from Velvet Pie #1 last night it came out amazing!


i want pink rosin!!!! im gonna look at them


----------



## Blazin Purps (Apr 13, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> i want pink rosin!!!! im gonna look at them


This is dry sift the second shot was after I pressed it with my fingers. I did smash a bud from this pheno and it just came out normal, not purple but I was hoping it would! I am going to rosin some sift tonight and see how it comes out


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2016)

Anyone seen this.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Apr 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Anyone seen this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weird shit happening on IG lately, glad i dont have an account there


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 14, 2016)

So the dankteam got their 420 promo up. When they announced 30 free seeds I just knew thered be a buncha Inhouse. 
Yous guys gonna fux wit it?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 14, 2016)

Notice they didn't specify if they were regs or fems because nobody knows


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 14, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> So the dankteam got their 420 promo up. When they announced 30 free seeds I just knew thered be a buncha Inhouse.
> Yous guys gonna fux wit it?


No, because if You buy two packs of bodhi from glg tomorrow you get 2 packs of bodhi plus 2 other packs. So 42 free beans and more than half of them are bodhi.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 14, 2016)

What's the other 2 packs? Random?
I'll go look...
I never ordered from GLG, but damn can't pass that one up you're right!


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 14, 2016)

Wait, the promo says it's 7 packs of Bodhi crosses made by someone else. That?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 14, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> What's the other 2 packs? Random?
> I'll go look...
> I never ordered from GLG, but damn can't pass that one up you're right!







and bodhi is buy one get one.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 14, 2016)

Also Bodhi is buy one get one free unlimited lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> and bodhi is buy one get one.



Man, that is soooo tempting! 

I just can't fathom buying more seeds though! I could live to be 150 years old and never pop all of the shit that I already have, so do I really need more? Damn first world problems! lol


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 14, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Man, that is soooo tempting!
> 
> I just can't fathom buying more seeds though! I could live to be 150 years old and never pop all of the shit that I already have, so do I really need more? Damn first world problems! lol


I'm just grabbing a couple appy crosses and I'm done for a while lol.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm just grabbing a couple appy crosses and I'm done for a while lol.


Be honest.... how many times have you said that?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 14, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Be honest.... how many times have you said that?


This will be the second time I've said it this year. But I didn't really the appy dad crosses were going to be gone when I said it. So I'll feel bad if I grab any more lol.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 14, 2016)

Animal pie











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 14, 2016)

Some nuggets off short bushy animal pie pheno, potent n nice cherry flav on it,,seems like it leans to the cherry kush side, the taller lankier ones I did had og/cookie texture/look


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Animal pie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice kmog, the taller ones I had last round prayed straight up and down like that, some monsters when they hit that flower,lookin good over there


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 14, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> nice kmog, the taller ones I had last round prayed straight up and down like that, some monsters when they hit that flower,lookin good over there


Thanks oh gee. It got too tall so I had to bend about 8" of both tops. It's got surprising growth in flower for a cookies cross.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Thanks oh gee. It got too tall so I had to bend about 8" of both tops. It's got surprising growth in flower for a cookies cross.


Nothing wrong with that ,she's resilient enough to bend around, really suprised me n flower too, I did the big haze pheno of hso bluedream a while back, and some of these animal pie's match it growth wise when they hit stretch


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Nothing wrong with that ,she's resilient enough to bend around, really suprised me n flower too, I did the big haze pheno of hso bluedream a while back, and some of these animal pie's match it growth wise when they hit stretch


Well....
Day 1 of 12/12




day 20 12/12


----------



## genuity (Apr 16, 2016)

Damn that's a lot of stretch. ..hope they fill in.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> Damn that's a lot of stretch. ..hope they fill in.


Definitely a lanky one. Still have 7ish weeks to put on weight/fill in. But I'm betting on golf balls, no donkey dicks on this plant haha.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Definitely a lanky one. Still have 7ish weeks to put on weight/fill in. But I'm betting on golf balls, no donkey dicks on this plant haha.


don't worry they will be small , but very dense i was expecting a low yields but unded not so bad for cookie


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Well....
> Day 1 of 12/12
> 
> 
> ...


She will suprise you with cookie texture hard nuggets kmog, and this strain will produce great yields,plz keep us updated on her bro


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 17, 2016)

Having a iffy moment on this snozzberry X forum cut...10 days in flower and hairs comin out tops like normal so far,, please don't tell me these are male sacs or will hairs come out here? I done this alot and like 2nd opinions,but don't wanna jump the gun and think its herm.....Any input from u guys plz? I could be tripping but I'm on alert with this breeder, don't mind a few nanners but il ditch a herm in a heartbeat


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3659099 View attachment 3659098 Having a iffy moment on this snozzberry X forum cut...10 days in flower and hairs comin out tops like normal so far,, please don't tell me these are male sacs or will hairs come out here? I done this alot and like 2nd opinions,but don't wanna jump the gun and think its herm.....Any input from u guys plz? I could be tripping but I'm on alert with this breeder, don't mind a few nanners but il ditch a herm in a heartbeat


Looks like balls to me.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 17, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3659099 View attachment 3659098 Having a iffy moment on this snozzberry X forum cut...10 days in flower and hairs comin out tops like normal so far,, please don't tell me these are male sacs or will hairs come out here? I done this alot and like 2nd opinions,but don't wanna jump the gun and think its herm.....Any input from u guys plz? I could be tripping but I'm on alert with this breeder, don't mind a few nanners but il ditch a herm in a heartbeat


Ihg strikes again.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks like a dude though I don't see any female parts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2016)

We should start an ig with the user in_house_genetics_herms_50/50 

I bet since there's is up and down so much people would find and follow it while searching for whatever new ig in house is using lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 17, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3659099 View attachment 3659098 Having a iffy moment on this snozzberry X forum cut...10 days in flower and hairs comin out tops like normal so far,, please don't tell me these are male sacs or will hairs come out here? I done this alot and like 2nd opinions,but don't wanna jump the gun and think its herm.....Any input from u guys plz? I could be tripping but I'm on alert with this breeder, don't mind a few nanners but il ditch a herm in a heartbeat


And these was fem beans


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 17, 2016)

Top view 10 days in, idk what to do with em, I plucked the 4 sites thought was balls or whatever, some hairs in places ,,,,,dammit


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> And these was fem beans


Yeah Fems


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 17, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Yeah Fems


Damn that's f---ed up. That's why he don't wanna come join this forum.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 17, 2016)

Some other spots on them that looked like balls had hairs coming out, so idk, il give em another week an keep u guys updated, I appriciate the feedback always , In mean time here a freebie purp animal kush thats showed fem, it's stocky as hell and won't stretch at all


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Some other spots on them that looked like balls had hairs coming out, so idk, il give em another week an keep u guys updated, I appriciate the feedback always , In mean time here a freebie purp animal kush thats showed fem, it's stocky as hell and won't stretch at allView attachment 3659180


That's funny because all of the ihg stuff I'm growing stretched a ton.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's funny because all of the ihg stuff I'm growing stretched a ton.


Me too....Well, I was reading about mendo purple kush strain and it's says it rarely gets over 3 feet, well see, I'd just like to have a head jar of it at this point...lol


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Me too....Well, I was reading about mendo purple kush strain and it's says it rarely gets over 3 feet, well see, I'd just like to have a head jar of it at this point...lol


You're still pretty early on it looks like, it still will shoot up a bit I think. My animal pie looked like that for about a week and a half then exploded with growth. So you never know.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 17, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3659099 View attachment 3659098 Having a iffy moment on this snozzberry X forum cut...10 days in flower and hairs comin out tops like normal so far,, please don't tell me these are male sacs or will hairs come out here? I done this alot and like 2nd opinions,but don't wanna jump the gun and think its herm.....Any input from u guys plz? I could be tripping but I'm on alert with this breeder, don't mind a few nanners but il ditch a herm in a heartbeat


im sorry but this looks like a tranny for me lol seems like you really unlucky with their gear i should look mine closer because you got too many balls you can't just pluck them , i think inhouse don't have fem seed so they will all be treated like regular in the future for me and i thinks the last pack gonna go outdoor so that way i will not get mad if they herm like mad and i will take clone of the good one


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You're still pretty early on it looks like, it still will shoot up a bit I think. My animal pie looked like that for about a week and a half then exploded with growth. So you never know.


Yeah they only been in flower 4 days, will stretch up good in next 2 weeks...have a animal pie in there 4 days in also, il show pics soon , but the snozzberry has hairs all over around the tops , was only 4 spots that "looked like balls...il give em a few days and update u guys.........the snozzberry been in 12 days btw


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's funny because all of the ihg stuff I'm growing stretched a ton.


Same here....the current Rainbow Cookies have been super cropped repeatedly. They recover almost immediately; like they enjoy the rough treatment, even though the stems are hollow and break easily. But a little support tape on those, and a day later they're begging for more. Nothing but good performance on these 3 since the start.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3659139 View attachment 3659141 Top view 10 days in, idk what to do with em, I plucked the 4 sites thought was balls or whatever, some hairs in places ,,,,,dammit


Don't see any hairs on that. Straight male no herm


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> We should start an ig with the user in_house_genetics_herms_50/50
> 
> I bet since there's is up and down so much people would find and follow it while searching for whatever new ig in house is using lol.
> 
> ...


It would be 100% lit af if said user posted frequent updates with pictures of the gear goin hermie or fems producing males. Thats something id follow loll


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2016)

This is all to damn crazy.....


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 17, 2016)

genuity said:


> This is all to damn crazy.....


Haha oh man oh man i got some igh freebies i think too... Well only time will tell


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Same here....the current Rainbow Cookies have been super cropped repeatedly. They recover almost immediately; like they enjoy the rough treatment, even though the stems are hollow and break easily. But a little support tape on those, and a day later they're begging for more. Nothing but good performance on these 3 since the start.


Sorry for the HPS, but if you try, you can see multiple bends and tape repaired breaks.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't see any hairs on that. Straight male no herm


lol, ok, il get both the snozzberrys back out mid week an show u how their gonna hair up, I'm running 5 diff kinds of ihg at one time rite now and I know the when I see a herm or a male or tranny...ok..here's for now I cropped the pic closer


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 17, 2016)

Welll come back to the snozzberry and update u guys later in week, for now check out this cherry pie x animal cookie(animal pie)3 days in flower here's some more ihg babys I'm stoked about,2 afghanimals,an 3 demon og..


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> lol, ok, il get both the snozzberrys back out mid week an show u how their gonna hair up, I'm running 5 diff kinds of ihg at one time rite now and I know the when I see a herm or a male or tranny...ok..here's for now I cropped the pic closerView attachment 3659426


Might have them on them and may grow some on them in a few days but that pic right there that you cropped shows no female hairs I see male clusters forming on top. Hopefully it female for you and don't have to worry about all this


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Might have them on them and may grow some on them in a few days but that pic right there that you cropped shows no female hairs I see male clusters forming on top. Hopefully it female for you and don't have to worry about all this


Last i checked male clusters didnt look like this....and The 4 "balls" i plucked earlier today wasnt even balls..found a few other spots on them an hairs came out of them ,seen it before i just wanted opinions.....guess I should of waited a few days to get opinions on the issue..lol


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Last i checked male clusters didnt look like this....and The 4 "balls" i plucked earlier today wasnt even balls..found a few other spots on them an hairs came out of them ,seen it before i just wanted opinions.....guess I should of waited a few days to get opinions on the issue..lolView attachment 3659485View attachment 3659487


Oh yeah definitely a herm. Almost looks like a true herm as some of the nodes are male and some are female. Still sad.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 17, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Last i checked male clusters didnt look like this....and The 4 "balls" i plucked earlier today wasnt even balls..found a few other spots on them an hairs came out of them ,seen it before i just wanted opinions.....guess I should of waited a few days to get opinions on the issue..lolView attachment 3659485View attachment 3659487


Now I see them bro. I wasn't getting on you or anything so I hope you don't think that. Just from the pics didn't see any white hairs and looked like male pods growing. Hopefully she stays true for you


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 17, 2016)

R.I.P snozzcooks maybe next time, I appriciate all u members info on these 2 but there gonners ...


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Now I see them bro. I wasn't getting on you or anything so I hope you don't think that. Just from the pics didn't see any white hairs and looked like male pods growing. Hopefully she stays true for you


All good James I know u meant well, and my pics are terrible but u guys was right, i had to look it over real well, and ihg smoke I've seen is good enought il deal with a nanner or two, but not balls all over, not even a few..thx for ur input I do appriciate


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2016)

Sleep tight, girlies....


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 17, 2016)

I relize i had a light leak from a port in the roof of my tent rite above the snozz's,, I had it open thru the winter, now that it's staying light out later I had a pretty bad leak..just took care of it...good thing cuz animal pie and purple animal went in 3 days ago..............so don't let my experience speak for that pack alone...I have 4 left and il get to them but have animal pie,purple animal,afghanimal and demon og going also


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 17, 2016)

I could take a picture for that page of all the damn seeds that bubba x tangie herm made. Thought I got all the sacs but obviously not...

Funny little side note, there is a article for the top 10 seed companies to check out for high times. I know, it's high times, but I actually respect the opinion of the writer. Anyway my whole point is its just 10 breeders, but there is a pretty sizeable honorable mention list. Guess who ain't on it lol. Even thug pug genetics s made it on the list and they are newer than in house


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 18, 2016)

Here is the latest update on my outhouse genetics White Animal. I hate this fucking plant.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here is the latest update on my outhouse genetics White Animal. I hate this fucking plant.
> 
> View attachment 3660336 View attachment 3660337


She looks good to me. Outhouse lmao


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 18, 2016)

Terrible pictures...sorry about that. 

She looks like good smoke to be honest but I am still pissed that she deflowered my entire tent (my fault for not catching it).


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Terrible pictures...sorry about that.
> 
> She looks like good smoke to be honest but I am still pissed that she deflowered my entire tent (my fault for not catching it).


Damn sorry to hear that. HermieHouseGenetics


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 18, 2016)

Appreciate that bro. It's all part of the game right?
I am giving one of their non cookie crosses a shot. We will see how Mother of all Cherries treats me.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 18, 2016)

I got 10 baby's ima put in 2 gallon bags after they get some height in their cups, ditched my recent stuff due to a open port in the roof of my tent,fixed that,,but 12 days of flower with a leak fd these herm monsters all up like Bruce Jenner...now I got 2 afghanimal,,3 demon og,,3 animal pie, and 2 snozzcooks on backburner now , don't even know if il top them don't wanna push my luck...lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn sorry to hear that. HermieHouseGenetics


Someone needs to make this ig lol


----------



## blackforest (Apr 18, 2016)

My Cherry Gorilla is pretty much done. Going to chop her on Wed. I only found 2 nanners on the entire plant throughout the grow, nothing seeded. Pretty good yield, smells like cherries/berries with some funk. I picked a couple buds a few days ago to test out. High seems pretty good although it's all preliminary. I'll take some pics when she comes down.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 18, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Someone needs to make this ig lol


In_house_genetics_herms50/50. The numbers and shitll make people thinks it's actually theirs with as often as their ig gets deleted or hacked lol.

May need a higher ratio at this point though. 

I remember cc being like this for a minute as well. When their gear was fire enough of the time that people kept buying it through the herms for a while. Then at some point there were more herms than fire and they got the swerve swervin rep.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 18, 2016)

Was your cherry gorilla more on the glue side or bcp? I have 10 I'm about to pop along with some white animal, purple animal,bubba doja, ogkbxbcp and purple t rex. Anything I should look for with any of these strains and does anyone know how long any of them take in flower? First time trying in house hopefully I don't have the herm issues some of you have had.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 18, 2016)

My white animal hermed badly. Id advise to get rid of anything not getting light penetration when you flower and check it carefully....Thats where my issues seemed to be.


----------



## blackforest (Apr 18, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Was your cherry gorilla more on the glue side or bcp? I have 10 I'm about to pop along with some white animal, purple animal,bubba doja, ogkbxbcp and purple t rex. Anything I should look for with any of these strains and does anyone know how long any of them take in flower? First time trying in house hopefully I don't have the herm issues some of you have had.


From looking at the pics of each, I would say that she grows and stretches like the glue, but has a fair amount of sweet smell to her. I've never had gg4 or BCP by themselves so not sure what each smells exactly like. I have 6 of her clones in hydro and they are huge and frosty already. So far I feel like I've been lucky with the strain pick. I realize it's a big gamble with IHG.


----------



## blackforest (Apr 19, 2016)

Time to chop. 60 days Cherry Gorilla. Will provide smoke report...

Last pic are her clones in the hydro system. Looking nice.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 19, 2016)

Dosido freebies look interesting at tdt , hard to beat Great Lakes promo though that's a no brainier if u runnin bodhi


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 19, 2016)

lol...Outhouse


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 19, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Dosido freebies look interesting at tdt , hard to beat Great Lakes promo though that's a no brainier if u runnin bodhi


All the dosido crosses I guess are fems


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> All the dosido crosses I guess are fems


Dammit , I need em....makes me wonder if they'll be released in 10pks


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 19, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Dammit , I need em....makes me wonder if they'll be released in 10pks


They aren't going to be released. I think they got a lot of heat for reversing dosidos without archive permission, so I think decided not to sell them and do freebie only


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> All the dosido crosses I guess are fems


you mean regular fem lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 19, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> you mean regular fem lol


Lol precisely...femgular


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 20, 2016)

I thought about getting some beans for the 15%off at tdt and it says the promo has already been used up... oh well just wanted some salmon river og on the cheap.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 20, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I thought about getting some beans for the 15%off at tdt and it says the promo has already been used up... oh well just wanted some salmon river og on the cheap.


I scooped some of those salmon rivers in my last bean purchase of the year....also scooped quantum Kush and.....ihg sherbet remix. Their sherbet crosses look pretty tasty


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I scooped some of those salmon rivers in my last bean purchase of the year....also scooped quantum Kush and.....ihg sherbet remix. Their sherbet crosses look pretty tasty


I should have bought them when he was running 25% off but wanted to see what the freebies would be for 4/20.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 20, 2016)

Maybe tdt can still hook up the discount but just not the freebies. I'd ask. I picked a few picks during the 25 percent off sale...figured the discount wouldn't be as much due to freebies


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 20, 2016)

Tdt put up a new promo for peeps that missed the first one


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 20, 2016)

Here are better pictures of outhouse genetics White Animal at Day 52. I may pull it this weekend.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 20, 2016)

Animal pie.












really reaches for the light lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForRealz (Apr 21, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> The odds are if I remember correctly is something like 1 out of a 1000 femmed beans will be male.


Hey brother, not to be a dick or anything (you're cool, see you over in Bodhi sometimes), but did you by chance get those probabilities from IHG?

One reason I ask, IHG has stated that the "male" (notice quotations) from IHG Cookiefi is from Fire Og (Female) x White (reversed Female) = WiFi Fems.

So, their "male" that they used for breeding that strain admittedly "came" from Feminized seed stock.

LOL, as soon as I saw that I said "Self, you'll never fux wit dem duuudes!"

Let us think about this for a second, all the clone only strains out there that have been reversed/feminized (probably well over 100,000 beans), but why are there still ANY clone only strains left of the classics if all you have to do is create couple thousand fem seeds to get "male"?

Why hasn't GSC, Cherry Pie, GG 4, etc, all been released as f2 genetics in regular seed form? Why do breeders bother to BX clone only strains?

I could be wrong, Im an eternal student, always learning...but my money is their "male" is hermaphrodite OR the Fire OG they hit w reversed White pollen ALSO got pollinated by stray Regular Male pollen...

Females can produce Female or Herm seeds through hermaphroditic reproduction and Males (yes they can throw beans if they are herm) can only produce Male or Herm offspring.

Thank you, and take care, brotha


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 21, 2016)

ForRealz said:


> Hey brother, not to be a dick or anything (you're cool, see you over in Bodhi sometimes), but did you by chance get those probabilities from IHG?
> 
> One reason I ask, IHG has stated that the "male" (notice quotations) from IHG Cookiefi is from Fire Og (Female) x White (reversed Female) = WiFi Fems.
> 
> ...


I feel ya...it's a possibility not a guarantee bro that's just the math behind it...nature doesn't always cooperate as we expect it to do at times...you could run 2 mill beans and never see a male from femmed beans . One day you may run a ten pk and go "damn it's got balls" on one lol . I go by what i read and some what study . I really don't grow femmed beans mostly regs and just now getting into clone onlys .


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Apr 21, 2016)

Been lurking on this thread and am wondering if these IHG freebies are worth popping they're white animal, bubba doja, and purple t-rex? Reason I ask is because I haven't seen many photos or talk about these strains.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 21, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Been lurking on this thread and am wondering if these IHG freebies are worth popping they're white animal, bubba doja, and purple t-rex? Reason I ask is because I haven't seen many photos or talk about these strains.


If needed I'll try them for you


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 21, 2016)

Well all 6 of my IHG "femgulars" have shown female pistils in pre sex. I know that means zero as far as herms but at least they aren't dudes. Probably hit them with the flip in 5 days or so.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Apr 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> If needed I'll try them for you


Only if you send me back some stabilized seeds


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 22, 2016)

Well I think I'm gonna pop some Noah's ark femgular freebies I got from bunkstrate...no real expectations


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Well I think I'm gonna pop some Noah's ark femgular freebies I got from bunkstrate...no real expectations


What's a femgular lmao


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 22, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Only if you send me back some stabilized seeds


Bet !


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What's a femgular lmao


Basically any fem seed by inhouse since nobody actually knows if it's a true fem seed or a regular lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 22, 2016)

Ok then maybe they shouldn't be selling beans....I'm a pure dumbass but I know if I make a bean if it's gonna be regular or femmed .


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 22, 2016)

They had a lot of labeling issues some fems some regs awhile back but hopefully it's all figured out now...these will be my first ihg beans popped... Kinda excited...but when you go into it with zero expectations, there's alot of room for pleasant surprises


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 22, 2016)

Oh I see...mislabeled packs...then maybe apologies should be made and some free gear sent to ones with legitimate claims .


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Apr 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> They had a lot of labeling issues some fems some regs awhile back but hopefully it's all figured out now...these will be my first ihg beans popped... Kinda excited...but when you go into it with zero expectations, there's alot of room for pleasant surprises


Well if you go check out ihg page on TDT and look at the "new drop", check out the mendo cream. It's a $100 10 pk fems, click the logo to order and poof.... 10pk reg for $80. Got a good laugh out of it with all the issues that had been going on.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 22, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Well if you go check out ihg page on TDT and look at the "new drop", check out the mendo cream. It's a $100 10 pk fems, click the logo to order and poof.... 10pk reg for $80. Got a good laugh out of it with all the issues that had been going on.


 noticed that the other nite,,, was gonna drop on that pack but didn't cuz of these same issues with them.....had to call my sponsor ,hide my credit cards, and all that...


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Apr 22, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> noticed that the other nite,,, was gonna drop on that pack but didn't cuz of these sane issues with them.....had to call my sponsor ,hide my credit cards, and all that...


I'm with you even with all the issues going on curiosity almost got the best of me. I was gonna take a gamble an then noticed that, so I decided to just stay away.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Well I think I'm gonna pop some Noah's ark femgular freebies I got from bunkstrate...no real expectations


This is when it's wise to pop a few 'backups'. Had it not been for the PAK fems being Stanleys, I wouldn't be hitting this fine 3-D  this afternoon.



skunkwreck said:


> Oh I see...mislabeled packs...then maybe apologies should be made and some free gear sent to ones with legitimate claims .


You're kind of late to the thread, ain'tcha ?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 22, 2016)

Lol Bry. I keep looking at that purple ark freebie set and having a notion. I think I will let you test those out and let us know how they are.

Mine are labeled Regs btw.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 22, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> noticed that the other nite,,, was gonna drop on that pack but didn't cuz of these sane issues with them.....had to call my sponsor ,hide my credit cards, and all that...


Yeah that bean addiction is a tough one to beat


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> This is when it's wise to pop a few 'backups'. Had it not been for the PAK fems being Stanleys, I wouldn't be hitting this fine 3-D  this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> You're kind of late to the thread, ain'tcha ?


Story of my life bro...day late..dollar short every time lol


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 22, 2016)

It really sucks because they had some crosses I was kinda digging but so much controversy makes me wary .


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 22, 2016)

Afghanimal Demon og (Hellraiser og x animal cookie) afghanimal(pure afghan x animal cookie) a few babies fig I'd share,stoked for these


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Story of my life bro...day late..dollar short every time lol


In this case, it could be a good thing. There's good smoke in IHG beans. I can think of no other reason they can't drop the right beans in the correct packs. Well.....no polite reasons anyway.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 22, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Lol Bry. I keep looking at that purple ark freebie set and having a notion. I think I will let you test those out and let us know how they are.
> 
> Mine are labeled Regs btw.


I'll be the test dummy lol I think the Noah's ark is the Jesus OG x animal cookies so I think they are suppose to be fems but we'll see  is the purple ark Noah's ark x purple hulk or something?


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'll be the test dummy lol I think the Noah's ark is the Jesus OG x animal cookies so I think they are suppose to be fems but we'll see  is the purple ark Noah's ark x purple hulk or something?


 haven't heard of anyone having issues with that pack, interested myself on those ,have u popped em ?


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> In this case, it could be a good thing. There's good smoke in IHG beans. I can think of no other reason they can't drop the right beans in the correct packs. Well.....no polite reasons anyway.


I'll keep that in mind....I'm a stoner so I mess up occasionally but yes must have some kind of QC going on if their gonna have a successful business .


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 22, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> haven't heard of anyone having issues with that pack, interested myself on those ,have u popped em ?


I haven't heard anything about em... Put em in paper towel today


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'll be the test dummy lol I think the Noah's ark is the Jesus OG x animal cookies so I think they are suppose to be fems but we'll see  is the purple ark Noah's ark x purple hulk or something?


Thats my understanding...purple hulk x noahs ark

Im done with any of their cookie crosses.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Im done with any of their cookie crosses.


What beans do you have left? Might make good trade chips. In a hypothetical sense, of course.

4 weeks into flip, and Rainbow Cookies has performed vigorously. And like girls.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What beans do you have left? Might make good trade chips. In a hypothetical sense, of course.
> 
> 4 weeks into flip, and Rainbow Cookies has performed vigorously. And like girls.


I wanted rainbow cookies but settled for the sherbet remix...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What beans do you have left? Might make good trade chips. In a hypothetical sense, of course.
> 
> 4 weeks into flip, and Rainbow Cookies has performed vigorously. And like girls.


White Animal and Crystal Cookies. Also Mother of all Cherries and Purple Ark too but those are regs.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 22, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> White Animal and Crystal Cookies. Also Mother of all Cherries and Purple Ark too but those are regs.


Did u grow out the mother of all cherries?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 22, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Did u grow out the mother of all cherries?


Im growing it now. Flipping on Sunday. Only popped 1 of the 10 beans so we will see if my luck changes a bit.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Well I think I'm gonna pop some Noah's ark femgular freebies I got from bunkstrate...no real expectations


Noah's ark.










Animal pie need to stop getting taller. So I broke this bitches head.












my lemon crippler is an idiot too. Growing over the lights by my can.






It is kind of a mess in here though.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Apr 22, 2016)

Heres a few ogkbx bcp and purple and white animal cookies. Just popped a few cherry gorilla too.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Noah's ark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noah's ark looks solid.. How's the stretch?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Noah's ark looks solid.. How's the stretch?


Not terrible, I think it would've been better if the animal pie wasn't totally growing into its space its entire existence lol. It's trying to find its way up to the light against some very tall plants this round for my setup. It was a very slow starter for me. Just started taking off about a week ago. And 2 weeks behind everything else.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 23, 2016)

Here is a sliver back before they change the name.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 24, 2016)

Both Noah's ark popped...so far so good haha


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Not terrible, I think it would've been better if the animal pie wasn't totally growing into its space its entire existence lol. It's trying to find its way up to the light against some very tall plants this round for my setup. It was a very slow starter for me. Just started taking off about a week ago. And 2 weeks behind everything else.


Ya I hate then that happens...in my last grow on strain was an über stretcher and the other wasn't. I think I'm only gonna run one strain at a time for canopy uniformity


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Noah's ark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cmon Kmog can't be going Ike Turner on the b---hes like that bro lmao


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Cmon Kmog can't be going Ike Turner on the b---hes like that bro lmao


I was hoping someone would get a kick out of that post lol.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I was hoping someone would get a kick out of that post lol.


Looks good though. Y'all give me hope on my inhouse gear. Keep up the excellent work fellas


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 24, 2016)

I think there are gems to be had in the inhouse gear....just gotta slay a few dragons to get to the princess


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I think there are gems to be had in the inhouse gear....just gotta slay a few dragons to get to the princess


I think there is alot of gems to be had with these packs also, with 10 beaners in each pack it makes it a better hunt , and every single pheno I've seen from animal pie was above my expectations really


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 24, 2016)

Too much risk for a reward for me so I'll pass. I have one bean from a buddy OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies had 3 gave 2 away. Prolly pop it and throw it outside in July let it finish away from the proven stuff. Anyone grown that one?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Too much risk for a reward for me so I'll pass. I have one bean from a buddy OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies had 3 gave 2 away. Prolly pop it and throw it outside in July let it finish away from the proven stuff. Anyone grown that one?


True dat.. Serious risk reward considerations. Wish I had outdoor space


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Too much risk for a reward for me so I'll pass. I have one bean from a buddy OG Ghost Pie x Animal Cookies had 3 gave 2 away. Prolly pop it and throw it outside in July let it finish away from the proven stuff. Anyone grown that one?


It's lemon crippler @Amos Otis got some good looking plant


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 24, 2016)

double rainbows are pretty good. first one is just light on smell. like musty basement. all phenos turn purple early. one in flower now is leaning cookie hard. looks like purple forum cut. too far in to get a whiff. although first one is pretty good, not a keeper. 2nd one is looking like a possibility


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 24, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Oh I see...mislabeled packs...then maybe apologies should be made and some free gear sent to ones with legitimate claims .


Have u seen the igh policy they posted in thread?

I just put down a pack of black cherry pie bx to soak that were the most pale and weak beans ive ever gotten ..a pack i got when they were first released are legit as they come..the ones i got in 2016 (restock) look like shit unviable crap and i only got 9 beans.

So even counting is an issue with ihg..let alone the standards of the beans they sell have decreased significantly aswell apprently.

Kinda like this thread


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 24, 2016)

create one killer strain. not hundreds of possible ones.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 24, 2016)

Lemon cripplers, purple gsc X animal cookies, pink dragons


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 25, 2016)

Lemon crippler.








noahs ark




animal pie.




starting to purple up.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 25, 2016)

Double rainbow cookies. pic was with hps on. lots more purple in calyxes. smells like cherry and leaning hard to the cookie side! other phenos were lanky and basement smelling. this one is a keeper


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lemon crippler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That atill growing thata a nasty wound


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 25, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> View attachment 3666045
> 
> Double rainbow cookies. pic was with hps on. lots more purple in calyxes. smells like cherry and leaning hard to the cookie side! other phenos were lanky and basement smelling. this one is a keeper


killer job velvis,, that stuff looks screamin...lol, that pack and crystal cookies I slept on,,, dammit


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## kmog33 (Apr 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> That atill growing thata a nasty wound


Yep, didn't slow it down a bit lol.


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 25, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> View attachment 3666057


Killing it with this one bro. Love seeing your stuff when you do post  you run big rooms so I know you don't have time to post and show always but love seeing it when you do. That pheno is def leaning to cookies real hard you can see the bud mutation on the fan leaf. My cookie dom Platinum Delights does it too. So icey and pretty and low type yield. Def looks like a keeper. This is some of the best looking IHG I've seen. Well done makes me actually want to try some gear lol


----------



## Blazin Purps (Apr 26, 2016)

Besides all the controversy their Velvet Pie I grew out was killer and is one of my more favorite strains I have grown in a while. No herm issues at all. I had a Cherry Cream Pie from Exotic running with them and it dropped nuts and nanners. Both strains ran from seed. 

Velvet Pie #3 around day 63 getting the chop!






I smoked all 3 and was suprised the purple phenos are more potent and yielded more than the green pheno. This #3 pheno is going to be the winner though the high is amazing uplifting and social and the taste is insane. Its not too bad to look at either


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 26, 2016)

Blazin Purps said:


> Besides all the controversy their Velvet Pie I grew out was killer and is one of my more favorite strains I have grown in a while. No herm issues at all. I had a Cherry Cream Pie from Exotic running with them and it dropped nuts and nanners. Both strains ran from seed.
> 
> Velvet Pie #3 around day 63 getting the chop!
> 
> ...


Looks tasty bro!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 26, 2016)

Animal pie
















purplepurplepurple. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 26, 2016)

Blazin Purps said:


> Besides all the controversy their Velvet Pie I grew out was killer and is one of my more favorite strains I have grown in a while. No herm issues at all. I had a Cherry Cream Pie from Exotic running with them and it dropped nuts and nanners. Both strains ran from seed.
> 
> Velvet Pie #3 around day 63 getting the chop!
> 
> ...


I wish you were close by. Id love a cut of that....sounds like a winner.

And here I was thinking of sending these guys a bag of dicks to eat....


----------



## Macmac124 (Apr 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> View attachment 3666057


i got a pack of drc it seems like there alot of different pheno out of that pack that are totally different from each other one sativa style leaves and tall another is short asf with indica leaves and anotherlooks like a mix between the two


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 26, 2016)

I gotta say; aside from the issues discussed in here I have also seen some really fantastic looking finished flowers. We shall see.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> create one killer strain. not hundreds of possible ones.


but theres gotta be at least 5 different 'killer stains' really hasnt there?, the tripping strains, the sleeper strains, the up n at em strains etc?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 26, 2016)

i prefer the "had a bunch of errands but took one hit and watched spongebob for three hours" strains


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> View attachment 3666057


That plant is a mutant, I had one that was a mutant like that, same deal with the flower growing out of the leaf, not sure what that's called, I heard polyploidy or something like that.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 26, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> That plant is a mutant, I had one that was a mutant like that, same deal with the flower growing out of the leaf, not sure what that's called, I heard polyploidy or something like that.


palmatate leaf calax  i found a few in grape ape crosses i ran years ago ...
looks dank IHG 
my big issue and the reason i dont pay money for faceless beans is labeling issues ... 
i traded 7 grams of c-99 for mr nice nev haze and somr heath black rose but thats it for buying beans .


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 26, 2016)

Joedank said:


> palmatate leaf calax  i found a few in grape ape crosses i ran years ago ...
> looks dank IHG
> my big issue and the reason i dont pay money for faceless beans is labeling issues ...
> i traded 7 grams of c-99 for mr nice nev haze and somr heath black rose but thats it for buying beans .


I don't have any gripe with his plant, just cool he got a mutant they are pretty rare I only had like 2-3 plants with that mutation over the years. I also had a plant with a mutation on its bud formation, grew sideways and looked like a caterpillar.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 26, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't have any gripe with his plant, just cool he got a mutant they are pretty rare I only had like 2-3 plants with that mutation over the years. I also had a plant with a mutation on its bud formation, grew sideways and looked like a caterpillar.


i found a fasciated dandilion at the hot spring yesterday...this pic is from wiki 
i have had 3 faciated plants over the years . i is probly caused by a aphid bite fucking up dna reading not act


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't have any gripe with his plant, just cool he got a mutant they are pretty rare I only had like 2-3 plants with that mutation over the years. I also had a plant with a mutation on its bud formation, grew sideways and looked like a caterpillar.


Cookies shows this all the time when I grow it. Even tho it's only been two different cookies they both did it. Buds on fans buds on fan lead stems. And the occasional branch just growing in between a node. Cool looking stuff


----------



## Joedank (Apr 26, 2016)

out of all the plants i have grown from seed this may be my first real polyploid / polymorph suspect from a batch of la con X nev haze glad its a female so ican see the flowerz
4 nodes from each Massive stem great use of nutes ... gonna hit it with some ghost bx pollen


----------



## greencropper (Apr 26, 2016)

Blazin Purps said:


> Besides all the controversy their Velvet Pie I grew out was killer and is one of my more favorite strains I have grown in a while. No herm issues at all. I had a Cherry Cream Pie from Exotic running with them and it dropped nuts and nanners. Both strains ran from seed.
> 
> Velvet Pie #3 around day 63 getting the chop!
> 
> ...


surely those velvet pies deserve some grandpas breath pollen? well thats what im planning for mine


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 26, 2016)

Joedank said:


> out of all the plants i have grown from seed this may be my first real polyploid / polymorph suspect from a batch of la con X nev haze View attachment 3666851glad its a female so ican see the flowerz
> 4 nodes from each Massive stem great use of nutes ... gonna hit it with some ghost bx pollen


Yea those weird flat stemmed plants, they usually turn out to be huge yielders, the one that looks like that messed up sun flower is what my plant looked like, it had a flat stem.


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 26, 2016)

PGSCxAnimal Cookies upper right in week 5 of flower. Looking good so far. Have another pheno as a mother with clones vegging for the next run. So we will see what those bring. Pheno 2 mother and clones on the right.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 27, 2016)

Well the 9 pail seeds germed to my surprise..black cherry pie bx.

Lookin forward to seein how they sex.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2016)

Lemon crippler petiole.




long lol. Odd leaves as well.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokyLungs (Apr 27, 2016)

So far their kushies and purple animal kush have all been fem


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2016)

I dropped a different pic in the 14% THC thread, but these Rainbow Cookies are doing quite well @ 32 days. Lo siento para los HPS, but this is just to give an idea of health, vigor, and likely yield.


----------



## Lucis (Apr 28, 2016)

Silverback around day 44. 7 different seeds

Smells, I'm still learning, but some smell really fruity while the others smell really gassy? 
All were topped once, lollipopped the bottoms, thinking next time I should prune some of the fan leafs off.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucis said:


> Silverback around day 44. 7 different seeds
> 
> Smells, I'm still learning, but some smell really fruity while the others smell really gassy?
> All were topped once, lollipopped the bottoms, thinking next time I should prune some of the fan leafs off.
> ...


Nice grow my brother. If it was a bigger pot she would've blew up.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice grow my brother. If it was a bigger pot she would've blew up.


Dam them pots doing work


----------



## Lucis (Apr 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice grow my brother. If it was a bigger pot she would've blew up.


Yeah I need to up my pot game, using 1 gallons pots atm.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucis said:


> Yeah I need to up my pot game, using 1 gallons pots atm.


Man you make them 1gal look good.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucis said:


> Yeah I need to up my pot game, using 1 gallons pots atm.


U do make then 1 gallons look good I can only imagine what u can do with 10 or 15 gallon pots


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucis said:


> Silverback around day 44. 7 different seeds
> 
> Smells, I'm still learning, but some smell really fruity while the others smell really gassy?
> All were topped once, lollipopped the bottoms, thinking next time I should prune some of the fan leafs off.
> ...


beautiful


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucis said:


> Silverback around day 44. 7 different seeds
> 
> Smells, I'm still learning, but some smell really fruity while the others smell really gassy?
> All were topped once, lollipopped the bottoms, thinking next time I should prune some of the fan leafs off.
> ...


Looking awesome bro. GG#4 is shining through on this cross. The gassy ones are prolly glue dominate but all look a lot alike and looking similar to the mom. Great work and if the 1gal work for you keep rocking it. 10-15gal is good but need lots more veg time to fill the pot with roots. Not that it needs to be filled all the way up I just think it's a waste of soil when you veg short then transplant to 10-15gal and only harvesting a few oz. should be more than that when using that size pots but great work bro. I can def say GG#4 breeds well. Seeing lots of stuff that it's passes through well


----------



## SmokyLungs (Apr 28, 2016)

Been reading this thread see alot of herms wow thought I'd show my in house females also read ppl chiming in about the diamond and dust freebies anybody ever grow em? I grew one before the bud was pretty good if u look through my post u will find my old post or look up diamond and dust on the riu search u will see my harvest I planted 4 just to see what I get this time got 2 out 4 females that just threw out pistils days ago so if u guys wanna follow I will post those up too when things get interesting but for now here's my inhouse girls


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice grow my brother. If it was a bigger pot she would've blew up.


That surprise me!! 


SmokyLungs said:


> Been reading this thread see alot of herms wow thought I'd show my in house females also read ppl chiming in about the diamond and dust freebies anybody ever grow em? I grew one before the bud was pretty good if u look through my post u will find my old post or look up diamond and dust on the riu search u will see my harvest I planted 4 just to see what I get this time got 2 out 4 females that just threw out pistils days ago so if u guys wanna follow I will post those up too when things get interesting but for now here's my inhouse girls


Thank Finally another grower tried d&d and like me it was good!! Have you made à thread ?


----------



## SmokyLungs (Apr 28, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> That surprise me!!
> 
> 
> Thank Finally another grower tried d&d and like me it was good!! Have you made à thread ?


Yes I did search up diamonds and dust on the search tool and yeah buds were real good looking and the smoke was good had that citrus taste mixed with something else


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 28, 2016)

I popped 2 D&D beans that were both males and basically decided to stop messing around with so much unknown.


----------



## MistaRasta (Apr 28, 2016)

10 out of 10, let the fun begin


----------



## intenseneal (Apr 28, 2016)

Lucis said:


> Silverback around day 44. 7 different seeds
> 
> Smells, I'm still learning, but some smell really fruity while the others smell really gassy?
> All were topped once, lollipopped the bottoms, thinking next time I should prune some of the fan leafs off.
> ...


Wow man looking very good. Well done.


----------



## podfather20 (Apr 29, 2016)

I have a in freebie in veg right now it's holy power x animal cookies fem 1 out of 3 pop and it's the slowest growing plant I've ever had


----------



## ky man (Apr 29, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> 10 out of 10, let the fun begin


If you don't mind would you keep it posted how those 10 grow for you and post pictures of them from time to time.thanks. ky.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 29, 2016)

My Noah's ark sprouts look pretty weak. not showing much growth or vigor... Might abort them both
Note: almost positive fungus gnat larvae was to blame. Gonna treat my soil and pop some other in house beans


----------



## MistaRasta (Apr 29, 2016)

ky man said:


> If you don't mind would you keep it posted how those 10 grow for you and post pictures of them from time to time.thanks. ky.


I definitely plan on keeping updates on them through this thread. Planted these yesterday at 1030 pm and 3 have already made their way a few inches above the soil. Around 6 of them had grown through the paper towel and I had to slip them out after only being in the paper towel for two days... Vigor for sure! 

Can't wait to run my black cherry pie's either, gonna be fire for sure.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Apr 29, 2016)

The dank team went crazy with the freebies lot of selection got a gorrilla glue cross by in house def on my next grow list


----------



## blackforest (Apr 29, 2016)

Lucis said:


> Silverback around day 44. 7 different seeds
> 
> Smells, I'm still learning, but some smell really fruity while the others smell really gassy?
> All were topped once, lollipopped the bottoms, thinking next time I should prune some of the fan leafs off.


She looks good! I chopped mine down on day 60, trics said she was done. My pheno I kept was the berry smelling one. Good yield, nice smell, smooth smoke. A little stoney for my taste, but no couch lock.


----------



## Lucis (Apr 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking awesome bro. GG#4 is shining through on this cross. The gassy ones are prolly glue dominate but all look a lot alike and looking similar to the mom. Great work and if the 1gal work for you keep rocking it. 10-15gal is good but need lots more veg time to fill the pot with roots. Not that it needs to be filled all the way up I just think it's a waste of soil when you veg short then transplant to 10-15gal and only harvesting a few oz. should be more than that when using that size pots but great work bro. I can def say GG#4 breeds well. Seeing lots of stuff that it's passes through well


Yeah 10-15 is way to much for my cycle I got going, I was thinking of moving up to 2-3 gallon pots though and add a extra week in veg or two. 



blackforest said:


> She looks good! I chopped mine down on day 60, trics said she was done. My pheno I kept was the berry smelling one. Good yield, nice smell, smooth smoke. A little stoney for my taste, but no couch lock.


I"ll prob push a few days longer since I did some trimming in flowering up to day 10. I'm going to keep 2 of each the gassy and the fruity smells, I think I got 4 gassy and 3 fruity. I got moms of all them going at the moment, just waiting to see which I"ll keep.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> My Noah's ark sprouts look pretty weak. not showing much growth or vigor... Might abort them both
> Note: almost positive fungus gnat larvae was to blame. Gonna treat my soil and pop some other in house beans


Mine was a really slow starter just like my lemon cripplers. I'd wait it out to see if they take off.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Mine was a really slow starter just like my lemon cripplers. I'd wait it out to see if they take off.


Fungus fly larvae got them. I pulled them and could see larvae in the tap root. Gonna nuke all my soil. I'm pissed... Haven't lost a sprout in years


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Fungus fly larvae got them. I pulled them and could see larvae in the tap root. Gonna nuke all my soil. I'm pissed... Haven't lost a sprout in years



http://www.google.com/shopping/product/14331212731690421373?lsf=seller:8740,store:7669975993526399070&prds=oid:5136887627038078678&q=bti+bits&hl=en&ei=ugQkV_eHNIP1mAH97oboDA&mid=sKrvIfjie|dm_mtid_8903jx325196_pcrid_107016477808_pkw__pmt__product_206940251_slid_&lsft=gclid:Cj0KEQjwjIy5BRClh8m_9Zu64d8BEiQAtZsQf7qp-Uw1Z1yu8IRSU7duqujwQRietCXCHBGanRl9LeYaAj-D8P8HAQ


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 29, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> http://www.google.com/shopping/product/14331212731690421373?lsf=seller:8740,store:7669975993526399070&prds=oid:5136887627038078678&q=bti+bits&hl=en&ei=ugQkV_eHNIP1mAH97oboDA&mid=sKrvIfjie|dm_mtid_8903jx325196_pcrid_107016477808_pkw__pmt__product_206940251_slid_&lsft=gclid:Cj0KEQjwjIy5BRClh8m_9Zu64d8BEiQAtZsQf7qp-Uw1Z1yu8IRSU7duqujwQRietCXCHBGanRl9LeYaAj-D8P8HAQ


I like where your heads at


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 29, 2016)

Anyone have a whitefly remedy?


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Anyone have a whitefly remedy?


Lil hydrogen peroxide water and lil dish soap. They're done bro works perfect. Spray under the leaves


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lil hydrogen peroxide water and lil dish soap. They're done bro works perfect. Spray under the leaves


genius. that work for thrips? i got cuts on the way w/ potential drama.


----------



## mucha_mota (Apr 29, 2016)

and a neem cake tea. i wanna make one & not to shy to ask @st0wandgrow

per gal of water how much cake?
crab shell meal? can u tea that?

what about top dress & water in? crab shell even real fine prob take forever to see benefits.

<3


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 29, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> genius. that work for thrips? i got cuts on the way w/ potential drama.


Naw not that. This real mild so you gonna need something strong for them lol. Maybe some Azamax neem hell im not too good with knowing stuff for bug cus I usually never get them. Last time was first ever and hope to be the last. I found a couple white flies in the veg tent few weeks back. Pretty sure they just got in weather warm as hell so found that out works like charm spray for few days and they done kills the eggs and mild enough to not burn


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 30, 2016)

Close up on a kushie


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> and a neem cake tea. i wanna make one & not to shy to ask @st0wandgrow
> 
> per gal of water how much cake?
> crab shell meal? can u tea that?
> ...


I'm not 100 on that bro. I'm a lil gun shy with neem cake. I've burnt the shit outta some plants before using that stuff. I only add it to my soil, and in small proportions.

If you want to eliminate thrips I would go with spinosad. Captain Jacks or something similar. Spray the cuts down once and you're done. If you ever get thrips on established plants, spray them down twice with a week in between applications, making sure to spray the surface of the soil too as they will hang out there as well. Sticky traps to catch the fully mature adults that will be flying around.

That's the best course of action that I've come across. Neem seed oil foliars only seem to slow them down, not eliminate them.

Edit: As for the crab shell meal. That's used as an IPM. The chitosan in the shell mimics the exoskeleton of pests/bugs and triggers the plants autoimmune response which heightens its natural defenses. I don't think this can be accomplished as a foliar, but I could be wrong....


----------



## deeproots74 (Apr 30, 2016)

Just got me some In House cant wait to get this Lemon Crippler in the ground.


----------



## deeproots74 (Apr 30, 2016)

Lucis said:


> Silverback around day 44. 7 different seeds
> 
> Smells, I'm still learning, but some smell really fruity while the others smell really gassy?
> All were topped once, lollipopped the bottoms, thinking next time I should prune some of the fan leafs off.
> ...


hit this ol girl with some grandpas breath pollen


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 30, 2016)

Culled Mother of all Cherries today...male. Popped another bean. 

I am a glutton for punishment.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 30, 2016)

mucha_mota said:


> genius. that work for thrips? i got cuts on the way w/ potential drama.


spinosad , best shit iv used so far.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm not 100 on that bro. I'm a lil gun shy with neem cake. I've burnt the shit outta some plants before using that stuff. I only add it to my soil, and in small proportions.
> 
> If you want to eliminate thrips I would go with spinosad. Captain Jacks or something similar. Spray the cuts down once and you're done. If you ever get thrips on established plants, spray them down twice with a week in between applications, making sure to spray the surface of the soil too as they will hang out there as well. Sticky traps to catch the fully mature adults that will be flying around.
> 
> ...


spinosad beat me to it lol foliar with frass tea , i wouldnt foliar with crab meal


----------



## natro.hydro (Apr 30, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm not 100 on that bro. I'm a lil gun shy with neem cake. I've burnt the shit outta some plants before using that stuff. I only add it to my soil, and in small proportions.
> 
> If you want to eliminate thrips I would go with spinosad. Captain Jacks or something similar. Spray the cuts down once and you're done. If you ever get thrips on established plants, spray them down twice with a week in between applications, making sure to spray the surface of the soil too as they will hang out there as well. Sticky traps to catch the fully mature adults that will be flying around.
> 
> ...


@Traxx187 this guy knows his shit when it comes to organics and neem. Hope your babies are looking better


----------



## v.s one (Apr 30, 2016)

Grand double purples looking uniform two each other.


----------



## Traxx187 (Apr 30, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> @Traxx187 this guy knows his shit when it comes to organics and neem. Hope your babies are looking better


Some are making it back but slow as fuck


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 30, 2016)

spinosad works amazing for thrips. its amazing how lil bugs can hold plants back. hit em with spinosad and entire garden looks great next day. perks em right up.

here is double rainbow. purple calyx and all.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 30, 2016)

Animal pie.












lemon crippler.








noah ark











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 1, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> spinosad works amazing for thrips. its amazing how lil bugs can hold plants back. hit em with spinosad and entire garden looks great next day. perks em right up.
> 
> here is double rainbow. purple calyx and all.
> 
> View attachment 3670180


Beautiful, mate


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 1, 2016)

Sliver back


----------



## kmog33 (May 1, 2016)

So I give it a week or so before he whole top of this one is purple.




nice looking calyx.








no flash on those last two pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 1, 2016)

Is it just me or are there a couple beans in this nug?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (May 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Is it just me or are there a couple beans in this nug?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see them bro  lol


----------



## madininagyal (May 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I see them bro  lol


Yes they going to make à New série with the mendobreath and cookies & Cream


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 1, 2016)

I see at least 3.


----------



## needsomebeans (May 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Is it just me or are there a couple beans in this nug?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir. They are in there as bold as Dallas.


----------



## kmog33 (May 1, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Yes they going to make à New série with the mendobreath and cookies & Cream


That doesn't look like intentional pollination to me.


----------



## v.s one (May 1, 2016)

Anyone grow out bubba tangle? I was going through the bean bin found some freebies.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 1, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Anyone grow out bubba tangle? I was going through the bean bin found some freebies.


I did... nut sack city 2 weeks in on one plant at all the preflowers areas, coming right out the calyx. Plucked em and they came back and also on the other bubba tangie at the end so I hacked a little early. Little annoying there were still seeds in most my plants but that is on me for not catching every sac. Still decent smoke, can definitely taste the bubba. But would not grow again because of the nuts, they were the only herms in the tent of 3 strains.


----------



## madininagyal (May 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That doesn't look like intentional pollination to me.


Why?


----------



## ky man (May 2, 2016)

I am glad I read some on here.I know now that I will never buy ihg gear now.I was going to buy some of there fem, beans but now I would not have there shit for free.ky.


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Why?


There are what looks to be about 3 immature beans in a mostly mature plant. Also, he usually states on his pics when they're "preggo". Intentional pollination looks very different than that and there are a lot more seeds.




not my pic, but that is what intentionally making seeds looks like.


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2016)

ky man said:


> I am glad I read some on here.I know now that I will never buy ihg gear now.I was going to buy some of there fem, beans but now I would not have there shit for free.ky.


There seems to be some fire in their ear, but more and more reports of herms are coming in for sure. I'm sure it's not worth the risk for a lot.


----------



## v.s one (May 2, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I did... nut sack city 2 weeks in on one plant at all the preflowers areas, coming right out the calyx. Plucked em and they came back and also on the other bubba tangie at the end so I hacked a little early. Little annoying there were still seeds in most my plants but that is on me for not catching every sac. Still decent smoke, can definitely taste the bubba. But would not grow again because of the nuts, they were the only herms in the tent of 3 strains.


What a waste of time. Going to the dumpster.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 2, 2016)

Outhouse genetics ....not falling for their fuckery anymore


----------



## madininagyal (May 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> There are what looks to be about 3 immature beans in a mostly mature plant. Also, he usually states on his pics when they're "preggo". Intentional pollination looks very different than that and there are a lot more seeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't said that lol ive made some seed intentionally and they were more like inhouse pic both in open and controled chucking imo it dépend if you Chuck early or not


----------



## madininagyal (May 2, 2016)

ky man said:


> I am glad I read some on here.I know now that I will never buy ihg gear now.I was going to buy some of there fem, beans but now I would not have there shit for free.ky.


So Why the people having bad expérience still grow them??? Because they have also had good strain from them except the fem there not really issue with regular bean try for yourself


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I wouldn't said that lol ive made some seed intentionally and they were more like inhouse pic both in open and controled chucking imo it dépend if you Chuck early or not


If your intentionally pollinated plants look like that. Your timing is not on point. There is no way those seeds will be mature by the time the plant is chopped. Nor does it look like that plant is going to produce many seeds at all. Generally when a female plant is pollinated, all of the calyx on the pollinated branches will fatten up and make seeds. What you have in the picture I posted from ihg is a female plant with either herm seeds or accidental pollination. I can pretty much guarantee this to be the case, especially as he has some "experience" breeding, that is not how your pollinated plants should look when breeding. It's also not how your sensimella plants shops look lol, immature beans in the colas.... Lol. So I don't really know what's going on there. But it's either unintentional pollination, hermy, or just shit breeding if it was intentional. In any case I would not be posting it on my ig if I made my money slanging my gear. Just like those red eye males I posted. Those are shot males he's posting that he's breeding with. I hope it makes people think twice about buying their unstable gear lol.


----------



## madininagyal (May 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> If your intentionally pollinated plants look like that. Your timing is not on point. There is no way those seeds will be mature by the time the plant is chopped. Nor does it look like that plant is going to produce many seeds at all. Generally when a female plant is pollinated, all of the calyx on the pollinated branches will fatten up and make seeds. What you have in the picture I posted from ihg is a female plant with either herm seeds or accidental pollination. I can pretty much guarantee this to be the case, especially as he has some "experience" breeding, that is not how your pollinated plants should look when breeding. It's also not how your sensimella plants shops look lol, immature beans in the colas.... Lol. So I don't really know what's going on there. But it's either unintentional pollination, hermy, or just shit breeding if it was intentional. In any case I would not be posting it on my ig if I made my money slanging my gear. Just like those red eye males I posted. Those are shot males he's posting that he's breeding with. I hope it makes people think twice about buying their unstable gear lol.


Pics don't lies 
Here 2 from an open Chuck

Flower and nug fully seeded just the smaller one was having at least 10 seed
That Why im saying that


----------



## madininagyal (May 2, 2016)

And the mature seed from them in 6 weeks...


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Pics don't lies
> Here 2 from an open Chuck
> 
> Flower and nug fully seeded just the smaller one was having at least 10 seed
> That Why im saying that


Your pics aren't loading for me at the moment but from what it sounds like you didn't really have fully seeded nugs. I got over 400 seeds out of just 3 nugs on the bottom of one of the last plants I partially pollinated. A fully pollinated/grown out female should be putting out 1000+ seeds on a single small plant. 

The way most guys are breeding at home it absolutely makes sense to not have completely pollinated girls, but as a breeder he should be doing a better job If that is intentionally making seeds. But as I said I would bet on that particular plant being either unintentional or herm. There are only a couple seeds in that one nug, they won't be mature by the time the plant is ready for chop, and he didn't say anything mentioning that plant bearing seeds. Which he almost always states his pregnant plants are preggo in his posts lol.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 2, 2016)

Pictures don't lie and it is clear to me that the picture outhouse posted on IG with 3 beans forming was a damn hermie.

People still running their trash are doing so because we spent money on their beans. But I have been giving mine away like crazy. At this point with my investment what it is, I am definitely going to see what kind of buds Mother of all Cherries gets me. But yea fuck their cookie crosses. First time shame on you, shame on me everytime after that. Fuck outhouse.


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Pictures don't lie and it is clear to me that the picture outhouse posted on IG with 3 beans forming was a damn hermie.
> 
> People still running their trash are doing so because we spent money on their beans. But I have been giving mine away like crazy. At this point with my investment what it is, I am definitely going to see what kind of buds Mother of all Cherries gets me. But yea fuck their cookie crosses. First time shame on you, shame on me everytime after that. Fuck outhouse.


I can't believe he posted that pic tbh. Just like I can't believe redeye posted those pics of the males he's using. I wasn't really planning on buying any of his gear, but now I definitely will not be, and I'll be advising others not to as well lol. I'm honestly just following a bunch of these guys on ig at this point because watching their bullshit is hilarious.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 2, 2016)

Yea honestly the signs have been there all along but you see pictures of their fire and it's hard to resist. I am confident that unless something changes these guys won't be in business 5 years from now. Once I blow thru this MOAC 10 pack Im done with theses guys.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 2, 2016)

so much hate and negativity.

i do hate hermies though. not the hermie plant itself but the affected crop!!


----------



## madininagyal (May 2, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> so much hate and negativity.
> 
> i do hate hermies though. not the hermie plant itself but the affected crop!o


The only cie I hate is greenhouse the only positive grow was slh and white widow (pack from 96) back in my first grow, spent 300€ on their gear 4 yaers ago, not one was good but really not good

I was hating sensi because of their 50 seed indoor pack were not germ but really it one in 5 attemp but was gîtes some marley and started to change my mind
If not I would not have tried Who were having some problem with some of their strain like gb f1 or sugartown 

If I get dank I don't care since im always watching closely m'y grow in flower because im afraid of bug and mold lost one crop never made the mistake after since it was a pain to get rid of pest


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I can't believe he posted that pic tbh. Just like I can't believe redeye posted those pics of the males he's using. I wasn't really planning on buying any of his gear, but now I definitely will not be, and I'll be advising others not to as well lol. I'm honestly just following a bunch of these guys on ig at this point because watching their bullshit is hilarious.


Have you noticed that a lot of breeders are posting pictures of their past crossings? Yesterday I saw at least three different breeders (one of them being subcool) posting their pictures from like way the fuck long ago. I think they are all grabbing straws to keep the rep on their old strains, some of which aren't even in production anymore. 

Also, what did those red eyed males look like lololol.


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 2, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea honestly the signs have been there all along but you see pictures of their fire and it's hard to resist. I am confident that unless something changes these guys won't be in business 5 years from now. Once I blow thru this MOAC 10 pack Im done with theses guys.


Sheeeit, think about how much money you could make on one run of some herm seeds? You could possibly pay for the rebranding of your company with that cash lolol and still have money to blow at the strip club with all your buddies.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 2, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> so much hate and negativity.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/sour-patch-seed-bank-sucks-allegedly.888305/


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Have you noticed that a lot of breeders are posting pictures of their past crossings? Yesterday I saw at least three different breeders (one of them being subcool) posting their pictures from like way the fuck long ago. I think they are all grabbing straws to keep the rep on their old strains, some of which aren't even in production anymore.
> 
> Also, what did those red eyed males look like lololol.


Yeah, subcool in particular used to actually breed and make good gear. Now he's a money fiend IMO. 


Here's one of the males. From a line that 95% of the females are herming.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah, subcool in particular used to actually breed and make good gear. Now he's a money fiend IMO.
> 
> 
> Here's one of the males. From a line that 95% of the females are herming.


What is it about that male that's funny or not good? Structure/too stretchy?

I usually chop males at the first sign of balls so I don't really know what to look for


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> What is it about that male that's funny or not good? Structure/too stretchy?
> 
> I usually chop males at the first sign of balls so I don't really know what to look for


Lanky, stretchy, wispy flowering sites, also the face that I know all of the females in the line are herming. Also from my personal experience that just looks like a shitty male/plant to me.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lanky, stretchy, wispy flowering sites, also the face that I know all of the females in the line are herming. Also from my personal experience that just looks like a shitty male/plant to me.


Yeah the fact that grateful stopped all testing of the cookie killer crosses should be a sign red shouldn't even work with that line. I do believe he said he won't be using that line anymore as well though.


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah the fact that grateful stopped all testing of the cookie killer crosses should be a sign red shouldn't even work with that line. I do believe he said he won't be using that line anymore as well though.
> View attachment 3671788 View attachment 3671790


Then I don't understand why he's posting pics yesterday of all the males in the line he's using for breeding lol.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Then I don't understand why he's posting pics yesterday of all the males in the line he's using for breeding lol.


Huh, thought that herm pile post implied he was chucking the lot of em but maybe I misunderstood. Seemed like he was done with Cookie killer and moved onto the epoxy og but I could be wrong 

Atleast I know red will stand behind his product if it does herm on me. He is gonna swap a pack of Keebler cookies grateful made while still with redeyed genetics.
There were a shit ton of people claimin herms in the comments on his post blasting grateful. Didn't expect him to swap my pack but he agreed so I appreciate that.


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Huh, thought that herm pile post implied he was chucking the lot of em but maybe I misunderstood.
> 
> Atleast I know red will stand behind his product if it does herm on me. He is gonna swap a pack of Keebler cookies grateful made while still with redeyed genetics.
> There were a shit ton of people claimin herms in the comments on his post blasting grateful. Didn't expect him to swap my pack but he agreed so I appreciate that.


Yeah I thought it was weird he would post that 6/8 females are herming but he's still posting the males he's using in the cross. Just weird. lol


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2016)

Hope you don't get swapped for more herms lol. But good on him for replacing them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (May 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Hope you don't get swapped for more herms lol. But good on him for replacing them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean locktite f2... still the possibility of it with that gorilla glue 4 in there. Just got a hope their selection was on point.

You see their emerald city cookies? That shit looks like some dank dank.


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I mean locktite f2... still the possibility of it with that gorilla glue 4 in there. Just got a hope their selection was on point.
> 
> You see their emerald city cookies? That shit looks like some dank dank.


Locktite seems to be, more or less, stable. At least as far as gg4 goes lol.


----------



## needsomebeans (May 2, 2016)

I know that my small time KY mind probably couldn't comprehend how some of these large scale grows work, but how in the hell do they come out with so many different crosses. I have grown out their Velvet Pie, which will be grown again and I am currently running one of their strains for the party cup comp. I have done everything wrong and have all but killed her and she hasn't hermied yet. Lord knows she has been stressed. I threw out two plants, Holy power and purple jazz, that just wasn't enjoying life and with the small grow space that I have, I move them out when they don't want to conform. I probably won't order anymore beans from them.


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I know that my small time KY mind probably couldn't comprehend how some of these large scale grows work, but how in the hell do they come out with so many different crosses. I have grown out their Velvet Pie, which will be grown again and I am currently running one of their strains for the party cup comp. I have done everything wrong and have all but killed her and she hasn't hermied yet. Lord knows she has been stressed. I threw out two plants, Holy power and purple jazz, that just wasn't enjoying life and with the small grow space that I have, I move them out when they don't want to conform. I probably won't order anymore beans from them.


Tbh it seems like they have a few rooms/tents that they get one female and reverse it for fems(one male for regs) and hit 10 or so different strains at a time. Followed by zero testing and constant small batch releases. 

They don't seem to actually be working any of their crosses. All just f1 polyhybrids. They only seem to have a couple strains that they've gotten to filial 1 generation or bx2 of the f1 polyhybrids they're making. So not even past 1st generation polys for the most part. So, in essence, I wouldn't even call what they're releasing strains. The bcp bx2 is the closest thing they've got to one and it's still a few generations out of being an actual stable strain of they keep working it.


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> What is it about that male that's funny or not good? Structure/too stretchy?
> 
> I usually chop males at the first sign of balls so I don't really know what to look for


Here's one of my males I'm testing.








hoping it's flowers stack up a bit better but it is a cookies cross. I like the flowering structure to stack more like this.


----------



## needsomebeans (May 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Tbh it seems like they have a few rooms/tents that they get one female and reverse it for fems(one male for regs) and hit 10 or so different strains at a time. Followed by zero testing and constant small batch releases.
> 
> They don't seem to actually be working any of their crosses. All just f1 polyhybrids. They only seem to have a couple strains that they've gotten to filial 1 generation or bx2 of the f1 polyhybrids they're making. So not even past 1st generation polys for the most part. So, in essence, I wouldn't even call what they're releasing strains. The bcp bx2 is the closest thing they've got to one and it's still a few generations out of being an actual stable strain of they keep working it.


I don't know a lot about the poly this and f1 stuff but I do know that their prices are going up and I'm with whoever surmised they won't be around in 5 years. To many other people doing good things like Gen and big worm.


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Here's one of my males I'm testing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big difference between yours and reds... his looks close to a bruce jenner, yours looks more like an arnold schwarzzenegar.


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I don't know a lot about the poly this and f1 stuff but I do know that their prices are going up and I'm with whoever surmised they won't be around in 5 years. To many other people doing good things like Gen and big worm.


They're essentially taking elite clones and reversing them and crossing them with other elite clones. Sometimes it's good, others it's just breeding low yield and instability. Poly hybrid f1 is what they're putting out. When you cross to random hybrid(not stabilized) strains. If you cross the progeny of those you have f1 generation of your hybrid strain. A lot of people confuse this with f2, however this is incorrect IMO, f2s are the 2nd generation of the same poly hybrid strain. From there you you bx and stabilize and at the 6-7th generation, you should have a uniform strain(in bred line)


Mr Hyde said:


> Big difference between yours and reds... his looks close to a bruce jenner, yours looks more like an arnold schwarzzenegar.


Well I'm just testing these ATM. After the testers are finished I'll decide if I want to continue using them and the beans they've made. But yeah the couple he posted look like not what I want to pass on to my strains lol.


----------



## Lucis (May 2, 2016)

Started the slow flush i do over 2 weeks on my Silverbacks in coco, getting to that  part


----------



## kmog33 (May 2, 2016)

Um







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 3, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Big difference between yours and reds... his looks close to a bruce jenner, yours looks more like an arnold schwarzzenegar.


Ha ha ha well put


----------



## kindnug (May 3, 2016)

I only test out males that produce trich.+strong smells, sticky males get pressed into rosin afterwards...I wonder if I'm the only 1 who has smoked male rosin?

Last 2 icky males made some piney/earthy/hashy rosin, hopefully they pass that flavor to the offspring.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 3, 2016)

kindnug said:


> I only test out males that produce trich.+strong smells, sticky males get pressed into rosin afterwards...I wonder if I'm the only 1 who has smoked male rosin?
> 
> Last 2 icky males made some piney/earthy/hashy rosin, hopefully they pass that flavor to the offspring.


U get high?


----------



## kindnug (May 3, 2016)

Just as high as the rosin from the only keeper female of the same group.
Golden Triangle F2 are the males and it's got earthy hash flavor.

Minimum of 3hr before it starts to wear off, the female had better returns + tasted identical.
Just under 24% returns off the bottom stuff that I don't put in jars

I'm curious how much return I'd get off jar-worthy nugs...maybe this evening I'll test it out
Workin' in the rain atm...lol


----------



## greenghost420 (May 3, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Just as high as the rosin from the only keeper female of the same group.
> Golden Triangle F2 are the males and it's got earthy hash flavor.
> 
> Minimum of 3hr before it starts to wear off, the female had better returns + tasted identical.
> ...


i got this karma jack thats sticky to the stemrub, kinda excited bout this one...


----------



## needsomebeans (May 3, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Just as high as the rosin from the only keeper female of the same group.
> Golden Triangle F2 are the males and it's got earthy hash flavor.
> 
> Minimum of 3hr before it starts to wear off, the female had better returns + tasted identical.
> ...


Join the crowd friend. I love working in the rain.


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2016)

Animal pie.
















nohs ark








lemon crippler















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (May 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Animal pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lemon crippler looks like a bit of a slouch in resin production compared to your other plants. Happy plants tho


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Lemon crippler looks like a bit of a slouch in resin production compared to your other plants. Happy plants tho


It's definitely behind, but it also looks like it's going to take a week or two longer than the rest to finish so we will see if it is just a late bloomer in the next week or so lol. Tbh it looked like complete shit a week ago I though about pulling it for another cut I have on deck but the past week it's been starting to really grow so I figured I'd leave it and see what it does.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's definitely behind, but it also looks like it's going to take a week or two longer than the rest to finish so we will see if it is just a late bloomer in the next week or so lol. Tbh it looked like complete shit a week ago I though about pulling it for another cut I have on deck but the past week it's been starting to really grow so I figured I'd leave it and see what it does.


I had 2 phenos; the best one smelled like lemon cream by the 5th week, and lots of sparkle.


----------



## ky man (May 3, 2016)

kindnug said:


> I only test out males that produce trich.+strong smells, sticky males get pressed into rosin afterwards...I wonder if I'm the only 1 who has smoked male rosin?
> 
> Last 2 icky males made some piney/earthy/hashy rosin, hopefully they pass that flavor to the offspring.


never tried it but I will now after your post .ky


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 3, 2016)

male kief can be weird stuff man. trippy!

old farmer tale is chose the male that shows pollen sacs the latest.


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeproots74 (May 3, 2016)

I cant wait till I get this IN HOUSE lemon crippler from Oregon Elite Seeds going. I also got the purple Cactus


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 5, 2016)

Ummmm. All 3 of my purple gsc X animal cookies "fems" are male. 

Fuck these guys. do not buy. They have no idea what they're doing/talking about. 

They will be out of biz within a year IMO.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ummmm. All 3 of my purple gsc X animal cookies "fems" are male.


Those are TDT freebies, right?


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 5, 2016)

Sounds like Elemental Seeds .... you get a pack of that true og fem and more than half are straight up male. Something fishhhyyyy....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Those are TDT freebies, right?


Yep.


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yep.


Nothing like a shitty freebie to turn me off to a company, I remember the good ol days when freebies outdid the actual 10 packs.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ummmm. All 3 of my purple gsc X animal cookies "fems" are male.
> 
> Fuck these guys. do not buy. They have no idea what they're doing/talking about.
> 
> They will be out of biz within a year IMO.


Hit his ass up on IG and tell him. To much time and effort to get bad results like that bro.


----------



## bigskymtnguy (May 6, 2016)

Whew! 133 pages of In House Genetics. Too bad not all of the discussion regards results from this seed producer. Lots of reading to get a bit of information. After all that, I just picked up a pack of Silverback (gg#4 x Black Cherry Pie). Got this because I just got a cut of GG#4 from a highly regarded source. I'll put the Silverback side-by-side (or "side-by-each" as they say in Quebec!). I have a wild hair to hit the GG#4 with pollen from one of my Silverback males...but that would be way down the line. Too many strains, too little time.


----------



## bigskymtnguy (May 6, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Nothing like a shitty freebie to turn me off to a company, I remember the good ol days when freebies outdid the actual 10 packs.


Still happens. If you time thing correctly, you know what your freebies are at Attitude. And the freebie on my Silverback order was Qrazy Elephant from BigWorm Genetics.


----------



## kmog33 (May 6, 2016)

bigskymtnguy said:


> Whew! 133 pages of In House Genetics. Too bad not all of the discussion regards results from this seed producer. Lots of reading to get a bit of information. After all that, I just picked up a pack of Silverback (gg#4 x Black Cherry Pie). Got this because I just got a cut of GG#4 from a highly regarded source. I'll put the Silverback side-by-side (or "side-by-each" as they say in Quebec!). I have a wild hair to hit the GG#4 with pollen from one of my Silverback males...but that would be way down the line. Too many strains, too little time.


There is some fire in ihg gear, but it's unstable as shit and half of it is mislabeled or lied about what it actually is. So I would avoid using any of their gear for breeding. Especially if you're going to cross two herm prone strains. I feel like we'd be seeing more gg4 s1s if selfing gg4 didn't totally fuck something up haha.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hit his ass up on IG and tell him. To much time and effort to get bad results like that bro.


I don't do IG and even if I did I wouldn't hit him up. 

What's he gonna do send more in house bullshit!? Hahaha. 

I'd rather just let everyone know to stay far, far away. I treated them as regs anyway due to this thread. 

Fuck these guys.


----------



## toaster struedel (May 6, 2016)

I'm gonna pop some purple ark freebies I got. Only have the 3 and my hopes aren't real high. Just more or less something to do for the summer, I usually take the summer off do to higher temps and humidity.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2016)

bigskymtnguy said:


> Whew! 133 pages of In House Genetics. Too bad not all of the discussion regards results from this seed producer. Lots of reading to get a bit of information. After all that, I just picked up a pack of Silverback (gg#4 x Black Cherry Pie). Got this because I just got a cut of GG#4 from a highly regarded source. I'll put the Silverback side-by-side (or "side-by-each" as they say in Quebec!). I have a wild hair to hit the GG#4 with pollen from one of my Silverback males...but that would be way down the line. Too many strains, too little time.


IMHO if you have the real cut then I would just stick to running that. There is someone in this thread that have shown what the Silverback looks like but it doesn't like exceptionally better than GG#4 and I haven't hear any reports to say others that it improved the mom so stick with that. I have a few GG#4 crosses I haven't touched because of reports not being the best and the mom is awesome so why try to grow a cross when you have the cut. I think there are better GG#4 crosses to Bx with IMHO than IHG bullshit


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 6, 2016)

using ihg strains as breeding stock? hahahhahahaha people need to learn more about breeding! using untested polyhybrids to breed?

i have alot of strains, and alot of space. i cannot fathom how these guys are pulling it off. it is simply impossible unless they have dozens of facilities to avoid cross contamination. just the shucking of beans is a mind numbing process. they must have many employees doing nothing but shuck beans all day.

I cant keep my shit straight. I need dry erase boards, powerpoint excel, world wide webs and shit to keep mine straight and istill lose strains from not keeping track.

damn


----------



## needsomebeans (May 6, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> using ihg strains as breeding stock? hahahhahahaha people need to learn more about breeding! using untested polyhybrids to breed?
> 
> i have alot of strains, and alot of space. i cannot fathom how these guys are pulling it off. it is simply impossible unless they have dozens of facilities to avoid cross contamination. just the shucking of beans is a mind numbing process. they must have many employees doing nothing but shuck beans all day.
> 
> ...


That's what I was wonder how in the fuksakes are they keeping up with all their shit. Feminized beans that are regs, now that is just to much. Now remember guys these are just souvenirs. I could resist. I put two of the three packs that I have of IHG in the pile that may never get popped.


----------



## blackforest (May 6, 2016)

bigskymtnguy said:


> Whew! 133 pages of In House Genetics. Too bad not all of the discussion regards results from this seed producer. Lots of reading to get a bit of information. After all that, I just picked up a pack of Silverback (gg#4 x Black Cherry Pie). Got this because I just got a cut of GG#4 from a highly regarded source. I'll put the Silverback side-by-side (or "side-by-each" as they say in Quebec!). I have a wild hair to hit the GG#4 with pollen from one of my Silverback males...but that would be way down the line. Too many strains, too little time.


I ran/am running that 'Silverback' which they re-named to Cherry Gorilla. Already finished up the mom, hydro clones are almost done too. Don't get me wrong, it's decent smoke, but I'm not running it anymore after this round. The pheno I kept smells sweet and has some funk to it as well while growing, but lacks that smell in the jars. Taste is just ok too. Buds looked and felt dense while growing, but feel light after they are dried. Soil did better than hydro is doing. They really stretch a lot and my hydro got a little stretchy so the buds are not forming like the did in soil. They are more airy and lanky in hydro. I found a couple nanners on the mom at around day 50, nothing pollinated, but makes me nervous. Not super impressed. The high is pretty good, but a little stoney for my taste. Overall I'd give it a 7 out of 10. I decided to move on to some Bodhi gear for my next run(s)


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> That's what I was wonder how in the fuksakes are they keeping up with all their shit. Feminized beans that are regs, now that is just to much. Now remember guys these are just souvenirs. I could resist. I put two of the three packs that I have of IHG in the pile that may never get popped.View attachment 3674884


Those are good piles to have. My pile was pretty steep not long ago, then I noticed people who stated interest in many of them, and _alakazam !_ That pile pretty much got wiped out, while my 'must pop' pile grew to 'beyond possible'. 

I won't order any more IHG, but I dig all the ones I've smoked, and the Rainbow Cookies trio look superb w/ less than two weeks to finish. With all the knowledge of possible problems documented in this thread, including my boyfems of PAK, I still see it as an acceptable risk to pop more. Just use caution, and pop an equivalent amount of 'cheap back ups' just in case.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 6, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> using ihg as breeders? hahahhahahaha people need to learn more about breeding! using untested polyhybrids to breed?
> 
> i have alot of strains, and alot of space. i cannot fathom how these guys are pulling it off. it is simply impossible unless they have dozens of facilities to avoid cross contamination. just the shucking of beans is a mind numbing process. they must have many employees doing nothing but shuck beans all day.
> 
> ...


Dam straight could not have said it better ! 
Lol ill prob drop these outside...


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Dam straight could not have said it better !
> Lol ill prob drop these outside...
> View attachment 3674949


Good ol substrate freebies


----------



## madininagyal (May 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Those are good piles to have. My pile was pretty steep not long ago, then I noticed people who stated interest in many of them, and _alakazam !_ That pile pretty much got wiped out, while my 'must pop' pile grew to 'beyond possible'.
> 
> I won't order any more IHG, but I dig all the ones I've smoked, and the Rainbow Cookies trio look superb w/ less than two weeks to finish. With all the knowledge of possible problems documented in this thread, including my boyfems of PAK, I still see it as an acceptable risk to pop more. Just use caution, and pop an equivalent amount of 'cheap back ups' just in case.


Only have good things but all fem are considered regular since I was Lucky and don't know if my luck will Stay looking at so many femgular but I smoke good strain from them so I will still grow them like you


----------



## madininagyal (May 6, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I ran/am running that 'Silverback' which they re-named to Cherry Gorilla. Already finished up the mom, hydro clones are almost done too. Don't get me wrong, it's decent smoke, but I'm not running it anymore after this round. The pheno I kept smells sweet and has some funk to it as well while growing, but lacks that smell in the jars. Taste is just ok too. Buds looked and felt dense while growing, but feel light after they are dried. Soil did better than hydro is doing. They really stretch a lot and my hydro got a little stretchy so the buds are not forming like the did in soil. They are more airy and lanky in hydro. I found a couple nanners on the mom at around day 50, nothing pollinated, but makes me nervous. Not super impressed. The high is pretty good, but a little stoney for my taste. Overall I'd give it a 7 out of 10. I decided to move on to some Bodhi gear for my next run(s)
> View attachment 3674889


7/10 it still à good score what are the strain you would gîve 10? And bodhi is a good choice


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 6, 2016)

I'm gonna rip through all my in house freebies over the summer when I don't give a shit and possibly find a keeper for the fall when my grow season fires up


----------



## madininagyal (May 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Dam straight could not have said it better !
> Lol ill prob drop these outside...
> View attachment 3674949


It's outdoor time at least if they turn male they will not fuck all your grow think im gonna pop them all see with will be kept indoor


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Dam straight could not have said it better !
> Lol ill prob drop these outside...
> View attachment 3674949



man oh man I have a pheno of fat purple from hazeman/fatmarty

that is straight grape koolaid. most grape smelling strain I have ever had, and I ran querkle for years, and have tried dozens of urkle crosses.

it ooozes sap, and the sap tastes like straight grape jelly. never thought the sap would taste like it. first strain i ever had to ooze sap from buds.

grape doesnt transfer over to the hit though, and its real lanky weird buds. nothing like pics. ordered another pack along with Grape 13, tuna x forum, strawberry cough etc.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 6, 2016)

As much as I have hated on out house for the herm issues and I am pissed about the number of seeds I have created..White Animal is some good smoke.

Which is why I am so irritated. How good would it be without the seeds?


----------



## kindnug (May 6, 2016)

I got a keeper hazeman fat purple too, I always run 2 pks. of each strain.
It reminds me of when you open grape big league gum.
Candy grape translates to flavor, dense round buds too.

I got a few with loose fingery buds, but those aren't the 1 worth keeping.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2016)

It still hurts to think about losing 4 gorgeous Fat Purples to pm this past winter

I held cardboard between the hps and the 3 RC plants, and you still have to make an effort, but especially notice the iced tacos on all 3. Easier to see if you look lower. They all look like they'll be done 8 weeks and sooner. I'm expecting a below avg yield of tasty stash.


----------



## blackforest (May 6, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> 7/10 it still à good score what are the strain you would gîve 10? And bodhi is a good choice


I would give my blue power a 9/10. Only reason not a 10/10 is due to the yield. Super pungent,crazy frost, awesome taste and great high. I also have had an awesome purple kush that scores right up there. I have jars and jars of different buds on my shelf, but I'm always dipping into the blue. Bodhi looks solid, stability is a nice trait to have. I also got a freebie 'fangbanger og' that is in flower right now. Anyone ever run this strain?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2016)

I've got 4 FangBanger OGs also that are in my 'not likely' bin. Would love to see what you get from yours.


----------



## Crippykeeper (May 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yep.


what promo did they come with ?


----------



## blackforest (May 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got 4 FangBanger OGs also that are in my 'not likely' bin. Would love to see what you get from yours.


I'll be sure to do a report. So far she looks really nice. Lots of vigor.


----------



## kmog33 (May 6, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I would give my blue power a 9/10. Only reason not a 10/10 is due to the yield. Super pungent,crazy frost, awesome taste and great high. I also have had an awesome purple kush that scores right up there. I have jars and jars of different buds on my shelf, but I'm always dipping into the blue. Bodhi looks solid, stability is a nice trait to have. I also got a freebie 'fangbanger og' that is in flower right now. Anyone ever run this strain?


You need to get your hands on some better nug if you'd give anything from them a 10/10 or even a 9/10 IMO. They have some fire, but the best shit I've seen/smoked from them was a 7 at best when compared to some of the one hit retard ogs, an old romulan cut I used to run, as well as several chemdawg and chem crosses I've run. Some of their gear is fire, but still doesn't touch many of the clone onlys the strains their making come from.


----------



## kmog33 (May 6, 2016)

Does this not sound like they're trying to take credit for exotics strain in the initial post? I guess he corrected it by saying it was their cut of exotics gear, but I feel like they should've initially tagged exotics not ihg after the strain claim. 







I will say that the word cut was added/edited into the post after the breeder was questioned. It was initially cookies and cream inhousegenetics, now it's inhousegenetics cut...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackforest (May 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You need to get your hands on some better nug if you'd give anything from them a 10/10 or even a 9/10 IMO. They have some fire, but the best shit I've seen/smoked from them was a 7 at best when compared to some of the one hit retard ogs, an old romulan cut I used to run, as well as several chemdawg and chem crosses I've run. Some of their gear is fire, but still doesn't touch many of the clone onlys the strains their making come from.


I don't know man. The pheno of blue power I have is on point. She brings out the sour dub. I guess it's just what one likes though. I don't like couch lock and I don't care for racey strains either. I'm always on the hunt for better though. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## kmog33 (May 6, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I don't know man. The pheno of blue power I have is on point. I guess it's just what one likes though. I don't like couch lock and I don't care for racey strains either. I'm always on the hunt for better though. Thanks for the suggestions.


Preference and potency are two different things. You're stating you don't like potency on either sativa or indica side of things. (No couch lock or racey)So you can absolutely like ihg better than other stuff based on personal preference, but it's just not as good on a lot of testable/factual levels. I would almost say that the strains you're going to like best based on the info youve given to be probably 5-6/10 overall in comparison to all strains because, while I'm sure you don't like shitty tasting/smelling nug, you don't like couch lock or racey. So you should be a big fan of purple strains. Great taste and smell, but lacking potency. 

I guess I misunderstood in when giving a strain review with some kind of scale, that potency is part of that scale. And IMO you can hit over 5-6 on a 1-10 scale overall without having the potency factor fairly largely. I guess you could say 10/10 for taste or growth rate, but IMO you can't say a strain gets an overall 9-10/10 without it being killer in the potency department. My fault for misunderstanding your opinion of what you like to be an actual measure of how the strains perform overall. 

Purple Urkle tastes 10/10 IMO, but the potency and growth rate/yield is, more or less, a 4-5/10. So I feel like the strain maybe a 7/10 overall. More a 6/10 for me but it breeds well. So maybe 7/10. Lol, but that covers taste, smell, potency, breeding compatibility, growth rate etc. not just my personal preference.


The original blue power was a great strain though not the ihg crosses is say 7-8/10. I don't know about ihg holy power though lol.


----------



## blackforest (May 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Preference and potency are two different things. You're stating you don't like potency on either sativa or indica side of things. (No couch lock or racey)So you can absolutely like ihg better than other stuff based on personal preference, but it's just not as good on a lot of testable/factual levels. I would almost say that the strains you're going to like best based on the info youve given to be probably 5-6/10 overall in comparison to all strains because, while I'm sure you don't like shitty tasting/smelling nug, you don't like couch lock or racey. So you should be a big fan of purple strains. Great taste and smell, but lacking potency.
> 
> I guess I misunderstood in when giving a strain review with some kind of scale, that potency is part of that scale. And IMO you can hit over 5-6 on a 1-10 scale overall without having the potency factor fairly largely. I guess you could say 10/10 for taste or growth rate, but IMO you can't say a strain gets an overall 9-10/10 without it being killer in the potency department. My fault for misunderstanding your opinion of what you like to be an actual measure of how the strains perform overall.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, the blue power I'm speaking of is from Sin City Seeds and the potency is off the charts. Potency is def a factor when rating bud. It's the most important factor. Plenty of good hybrids out there that will get you ripped without having an anxiety attack, or falling asleep standing up. I gave the cherry gorilla by IHG a 7/10.


----------



## kmog33 (May 6, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Just to be clear, the blue power I'm speaking of is from Sin City Seeds and the potency is off the charts. Potency is def a factor when rating bud. It's the most important factor. I gave the cherry gorilla by IHG a 7/10.


Yeah that is why I stated the og blue power is great lol.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 6, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> what promo did they come with ?


No clue. I buy way too many beans.


----------



## 6ohMax (May 6, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I would give my blue power a 9/10. Only reason not a 10/10 is due to the yield. Super pungent,crazy frost, awesome taste and great high. I also have had an awesome purple kush that scores right up there. I have jars and jars of different buds on my shelf, but I'm always dipping into the blue. Bodhi looks solid, stability is a nice trait to have. I also got a freebie 'fangbanger og' that is in flower right now. Anyone ever run this strain?



I, being a newb..have been looking at TGA mostly...I've read goodnthingz about bohdi.....how about rare dankness. .any reputable places to purchase from with any hassle?


----------



## blackforest (May 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah that is why I stated the og blue power is great lol.


Problem here in CO is there is so much garbage going around. Nothing really to compare to it seems.


----------



## madininagyal (May 6, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Problem here in CO is there is so much garbage going around. Nothing really to compare to it seems.


303 seed bio-diesel they only selling in Colorado I think you will like it


----------



## blackforest (May 6, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> 303 seed bio-diesel they only selling in Colorado I think you will like it


I want that 303 jabberwocky!


----------



## kmog33 (May 6, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Problem here in CO is there is so much garbage going around. Nothing really to compare to it seems.


La is similar. Everyone and their mother tried to get in on the growing game since it became legal. I won't do the dispensary bud anymore. Premature overpriced bs. I know a bunch of growers in the area that have the fire though lol. Just not getting sold to clubs lol.


----------



## v.s one (May 6, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> 303 seed bio-diesel they only selling in Colorado I think you will like it


What site is this ?


----------



## kmog33 (May 6, 2016)

Lemon crippler chunks making a comeback in the frost level.




weird looking plant though.




animal pie















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (May 6, 2016)

v.s one said:


> What site is this ?


http://www.303seeds.com you can find the dispensary that have their seed in stock I think there à New drop soon


----------



## abalonehx (May 6, 2016)

Go with Bodhi. SVoC.


Amos Otis said:


> I've got 4 FangBanger OGs also that are in my 'not likely' bin. Would love to see what you get from yours.


Ive wondered about the DrCandyland freebies. Fangbangers no good? Ive got the stargate og too.
The holy grail kush cross ...


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 6, 2016)

abalonehx said:


> Go with Bodhi. SVoC.
> 
> Ive wondered about the DrCandyland freebies. Fangbangers no good? Ive got the stargate og too.
> The holy grail kush cross ...


Yeah I got the stargate og in flowering now.


----------



## abalonehx (May 6, 2016)

look good?


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 6, 2016)

Yeah I post some pics in a bit


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 6, 2016)

i picked up dr candyland Grannies Panties!!!

have a few in veg now.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 6, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i picked up dr candyland Grannies Panties!!!
> 
> have a few in veg now.


Give em a sniff


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 7, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Yeah I post some pics in a bit





dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Yeah I post some pics in a bit


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 7, 2016)

Ive read people on hear have been getting males in their fem seeds. Well now it happened to me as well. Some of my crystal's and hf of my rainbow cookies turned out male.
 it blows big time when you order fem seeds and think that's what your getting and some males start popping up.nanners is one thing I kind pluck those off but a full on male blows when its not what you ordered or wanted. The rest of what I have from them looks like fire but after this episode I don't know if I'll be grabbing any more ihg beans. I hope they get this situation fixed for the future. I hit them up on IG to see why this might have happened. I'll let everyone over here know what they say on why this is going on.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Ive read people on hear have been getting males in their fem seeds. Well now it happened to me as well. Some of my crystal's and hf of my rainbow cookies turned out male.
> it blows big time when you order fem seeds and think that's what your getting and some males start popping up.nanners is one thing I kind pluck those off but a full on male blows when its not what you ordered or wanted. The rest of what I have from them looks like fire but after this episode I don't know if I'll be grabbing any more ihg beans. I hope they get this situation fixed for the future. I hit them up on IG to see why this might have happened. I'll let everyone over here know what they say on why this is going on.



Aaargh! Rainbow cookies, too? I figured getting 3 fems out of 3 beans meant I had a genuine fem pack, but I guess it's a good thing I have clones. If you have some legit girls of RC, make sure to get some clones if it's not too late. Looks to be real good...will soon see.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 7, 2016)

Maybe it's not every pack who knows what they're doing over there. Something got mixed up along the way though. Some of their stuff is straight fire and I want to support these guys but I've never have had a fem bean turn out male before ever. The only thing I could think it might be is someone messed up the labels and put the wrong labels on some packs? I'm going to see what they say and go from there it could just be a honest mistake. I hate to bad mouth any company especially when I've grown out some of there gear and its been fire. I'm going to pop my purple and white animal and see what they do. Hopefully all fems.


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 7, 2016)

In house pathetics afghanimal, since cookies only on one side of the ped with this pack I decided to give a 5gallon and another month veg time, she a stinky bitch in veg


----------



## Lucis (May 7, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got 4 FangBanger OGs also that are in my 'not likely' bin. Would love to see what you get from yours.





abalonehx said:


> Go with Bodhi. SVoC.
> 
> Ive wondered about the DrCandyland freebies. Fangbangers no good? Ive got the stargate og too.
> The holy grail kush cross ...


I grew out that DrCandyland Fangbanger i got free back around black friday. 

Shit was some fire, looked like i poured sugar all over it, tasted great, great smell, but it did not produce at all, probably the least producer I've ever seen, but man it was some killer smoke, I lost my clones I took from it.


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 7, 2016)

Demon og(hellraiser og X animal cookies) this one stinks to, has crazy textured leaves with a purplish Tint,, both this and afghanimal grow strong and have good amount of resin/crystals in veg


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 7, 2016)

So in house deleted my post and blocked me from their page because I asked why I got males in my fem packs. I wasn't rude or anything even said I love your gear and grown fire from your packs just curious to how males are popping up in fem packs. I've spent good money on their packs and they want to be scumbags. Lost my business that's for damn sure. I'll still grow out what I have from them but I won't be purchasing anymore ihg crap.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 7, 2016)

ask that kind of stuff in DM. yes youre right but you have to understand the whole males or hermies thing can blow up in a hurry and ruin em. look at this thread for example.

one reason I respect breeders who will not introduce such pracices into their regimen. SUbcool for example. hate him all you want, but 99% of hermies reported on his gear are from noob mistakes. not genetics. now that he is giving cookies and cherry pie a whirl Im sure there will be more reports but I digress.

Sin city for example is surviving the treading water of herm reports. If I was a betting man, I bet they are searching for a new Blue power male stud that does not bring the herm traits you hear from Tangerine power, sin mints, blue lime pie and others.

I think sin mint cookies new batch will have a new dad and we wont even be told about it.

why else would there be no sin mints in almost a year available???? they could have sold hundreds if not thousands of packs of Sin mints, platinum delights etc

makes no sense.

as far as In house- My rainbow cooks if were fems?? doubt it. one pheno lanky and not cookie leaning at all, and other is straight cookie. not my typical experience with fems usually.


----------



## BusyBee75 (May 7, 2016)

I need help identifying this beautiful female. I had various bagseed, I mean the rarest of rare seeds. Like 1 seed found out of pounds . After selecting of plants, getting rid of herms and males, etc. I know that my monster female chemdawg is what it is, actually she is a fruity pheno of original chemdawg. Had seed for couple years. The other monster I have is a mystery. The weed was outstanding, long sativa like buds, fruity in flavor with a long lasting head and body high. She started out very indica, but when she stretched from flower and turned sativa like in structure. It looks very much like lemon Thai or a haze of some sort. Can anyone maybe offer up an opinion on what this looks like? It's on the 7th week beginning. She smelled of fresh lemon peels the entire time, now smells of berry are strong in her. Lemon berry odor. Rock hard buds. Check it out, tell me what you think it might have for lineage.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 7, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> ask that kind of stuff in DM. yes youre right but you have to understand the whole males or hermies thing can blow up in a hurry and ruin em. look at this thread for example.


OK, but they still didnt handle it right though. Why block him? They could have deleted the post, sent him a DM explaining how they don't want that stuff aired out in public, apologized for THEIR fuck up, and then if they really wanted to do right by their customers offered a replacement. Even a 5 pack or something. A small gesture like that would cost them pennies, and could earn them thousands.

These guys are amateur hour though, so I'm not surprised one bit at how that went down.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 7, 2016)

Ya velvet Elvis your right I should of dmed but I'm new to IG and don't know how. How do you dm? He could of just deleted my post and dmed me about it. I'm not trying to ruin anybody I just wanted to know why. I appreciate your knowledge on stuff and your probably right about sin I've been hearing that to. Hopefully ihg gets things situated.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 7, 2016)

We think alike st0wandgrow. I was typing my post didn't read yours yet.


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 7, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> I need help identifying this beautiful female. I had various bagseed, I mean the rarest of rare seeds. Like 1 seed found out of pounds . After selecting of plants, getting rid of herms and males, etc. I know that my monster female chemdawg is what it is, actually she is a fruity pheno of original chemdawg. Had seed for couple years. The other monster I have is a mystery. The weed was outstanding, long sativa like buds, fruity in flavor with a long lasting head and body high. She started out very indica, but when she stretched from flower and turned sativa like in structure. It looks very much like lemon Thai or a haze of some sort. Can anyone maybe offer up an opinion on what this looks like? It's on the 7th week beginning. She smelled of fresh lemon peels the entire time, now smells of berry are strong in her. Lemon berry odor. Rock hard buds. Check it out, tell me what you think it might have for lineage.View attachment 3675929 View attachment 3675930 View attachment 3675931 View attachment 3675933


It looks fired up whatever it is busybee...killer job


----------



## BusyBee75 (May 7, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> It looks fired up whatever it is busybee...killer job


Thank you brother I'll send you a couple more pics of the grow if           you'd like to see but I'm really trying to figure out some lineage maybe somebody has grown something that looks similar and can shed some light on the situation for me


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 7, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Thank you brother I'll send you a couple more pics of the grow if View attachment 3675962 View attachment 3675963 View attachment 3675964 View attachment 3675966 View attachment 3675967 View attachment 3675968 View attachment 3675969 View attachment 3675970 View attachment 3675971 View attachment 3675972 you'd like to see but I'm really trying to figure out some lineage maybe somebody has grown something that looks similar and can shed some light on the situation for me


its called bagseed. name it whatever you want. it does not look like chem family to me. why is it posted in this thread anyways?

not a thai either considering nearing completion . you would have like 11 more weeks to go if it was true sative or thai.

just be glad you have her and hope she tastes as good as it smell


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 7, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Ya velvet Elvis your right I should of dmed but I'm new to IG and don't know how. How do you dm? He could of just deleted my post and dmed me about it. I'm not trying to ruin anybody I just wanted to know why. I appreciate your knowledge on stuff and your probably right about sin I've been hearing that to. Hopefully ihg gets things situated.


dont take me the wrong way, you have every right to feel the way you do and they are in the wrong. especially blocking you. my experience with them on IG has been very positive so I am surprised to see their response to you like that. they are usually very positive and get back to you.

but for every nice guy like you there is 10 trolls and they have to put out the fire instantly. 

just move on to the next pack where you find a major killer keeper and it makes up for all the duds. thats how I look at it.

one Pineapple express keeper from g13 labs I found 8 years ago has made up for a thousand duds for me. still have her going and going to put my kids thru college with her.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 7, 2016)

Pure Colombian.SUPER potent thin leaf variety, I pollinated her with roadkill skunk.


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 7, 2016)

This thread is all f'd up, in house needs to go back to the drawing board for a year or two and get their shit straight, I'm having fun with the 10pks cuz I'm a bean poppin fool, but if I was a cloner and relyed on trees for more than personal smoke I definitely wouldn't have any ihg in my room at all


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 7, 2016)

dudes. they are a flash in a pan. they are going to go down in hermie flames.

their business model isnt for longevity, it is to cash in and retire in the [hillipines with 5$ hookers.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 7, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> This thread is all f'd up, in house needs to go back to the drawing board for a year or two and get their shit straight, I'm having fun with the 10pks cuz I'm a bean poppin fool, but if I was a cloner and relyed on trees for more than personal smoke I definitely wouldn't have any ihg in my room at all


I have better genetics than a lot of these guys and I give em out for free.


----------



## shorelineOG (May 7, 2016)

Patron.


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 7, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Patron.View attachment 3676068


Damn shoreline, I'm pretty sure in house genetics an poweredbydiesel420 just teared up when u posted that purp patron...lol, hurtin em bad


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 7, 2016)

Damn patron looking nice shoreline.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 7, 2016)

i wanna see some pics of SHoreline nasty skunk!


----------



## greencropper (May 8, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> dudes. they are a flash in a pan. they are going to go down in hermie flames.
> 
> their business model isnt for longevity, it is to cash in and retire in the [hillipines with 5$ hookers.


those $5 pinay hookers are better that the $200 hookers back home?


----------



## BusyBee75 (May 8, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> its called bagseed. name it whatever you want. it does not look like chem family to me. why is it posted in this thread anyways?
> 
> not a thai either considering nearing completion . you would have like 11 more weeks to go if it was true sative or thai.
> 
> just be glad you have her and hope she tastes as good as it smell


I posted this on this thread because I was hoping to get the opinion of experience growers. It's a very long thread full of beautiful strains and running on knowledge from long time growers. Sorry for the topic shift briefly. I am happy to have her by the way, and she is going to give me around 10 ounces. I'm going to give some to friends and make a couple$s. My point is I hate when people make shit up. I was hoping to maybe get some insight on possible genetics. That's all. Something like maybe" she looks very skunky" or something along those lines. I know I'll never know what it is simply because any genetics can come out of bagseed. And as far as chemdawg goes, I know that isn't chem. I said I have a fruit smelling pheno of chem. Totally different profile than what it came from. But it is from a chemdawg bud. The mystery plant as I've been calling it, I never knew the parent lineage. Just smoked it and it was very sativa like. It's not really a big deal, just something I thought someone might help with. Thank you very much for your time. Keep your thumb green and your screen clean.


----------



## BusyBee75 (May 8, 2016)

mystery plant


----------



## kmog33 (May 8, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> View attachment 3676469 View attachment 3676470 View attachment 3676471 mystery plant


That thing has pretty calyx.


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (May 8, 2016)

Heres a few of my grand double purple babies hopefully there wont be many males in my pack anyone else here have any experience with this particular in house genetics strain?


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (May 8, 2016)

Ill be flowering these fairly young as testers in a sog all lower branches will be taken as clones in hopes of finding a nice fem keeper pheno


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 8, 2016)

Kushies side shot  sliver back cola right behind her.


----------



## intenseneal (May 8, 2016)

Man this thread has gone so far left field its in the parking lot. 
The 1 pheno i have of PGSCxAC in flower starts week 7 tomorrow and its looking decent. As a lemon cookie smell to it. Also for some reason its the only plant with yellowing leafs, started about 2 weeks ago. The 2nd pheno mother and clones are doing well. I need to get all my clones out of solo cups and in 1g pots, my little veg tent is going to be pretty packed.


----------



## BusyBee75 (May 8, 2016)

I was checking out in house genetics online, pretty crazy crosses they have. What country are they located?


----------



## kmog33 (May 8, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> I was checking out in house genetics online, pretty crazy crosses they have. What country are they located?


Us


----------



## BDOGKush (May 9, 2016)

59 separate crosses on TDT... 

What a joke, no wonder they have so many bad grow reports and can't keep their labeling straight.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 9, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> 59 separate crosses on TDT...
> 
> What a joke, no wonder they have so many bad grow reports and can't keep their labeling straight.


Thats pollen chucking for you...


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (May 9, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> 59 separate crosses on TDT...
> 
> What a joke, no wonder they have so many bad grow reports and can't keep their labeling straight.


I agree they certainly cant get their labels right when i ordered my grand double purple they where listed on TDT as fems but arrived labeled as regs so im really not sure whats going to come from these beans but ill be keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for at least a couple nice fems


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 9, 2016)

In house pathetics,, enough said. Just label them all regs...chances are ur gonna be throwin males out when u think u have a fem pack anyway


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 9, 2016)

It's a gamble for sure


----------



## BDOGKush (May 9, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Thats pollen chucking for you...


This is more like pollen hurling


----------



## akhiymjames (May 9, 2016)

Long as people keep spending their money with them they will continue to massively chuck the way they do without any hesitation. Stop buying herm stuff and fems that's are regs and they will def try to clean things up. I know the crosses look good on paper and that's the point but def should be wary of a breeder putting out the number of crosses they do without great success behind it.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 9, 2016)

I'm just hoping to pull some non herms outta my packs :/


----------



## v.s one (May 9, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> 59 separate crosses on TDT...
> 
> What a joke, no wonder they have so many bad grow reports and can't keep their labeling straight.


I will second that


----------



## kmog33 (May 9, 2016)

Animal pie












half of the plant is purple. 

Lemon crippler.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ky man (May 9, 2016)

BDOGKush said:


> This is more like pollen hurling


TGA is the same way.the beans I got this year of theres the plants is deformed the worst of any I ever sean they came up 3 leff instead of 2 like normal beans do.no moor of there shit eather for me..ky


----------



## ky man (May 9, 2016)

if I knew how to post picters I would take picters and post them but I don't know how, one pack that was the worst was deep purple.got them from james bean but its not there falt the falt belongs to TGA onley.ky


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (May 10, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3670151 Grand double purples looking uniform two each other.



@v.s one as you can tell from my pics my grand double purple babies look nothing like yours mine have much wider leafs and are much shorter and have very tight close node spacing how are yours doing now?


----------



## v.s one (May 10, 2016)

MAJOR-RED-EYE said:


> @v.s one as you can tell from my pics my grand double purple babies look nothing like yours mine have much wider leafs and are much shorter and have very tight close node spacing how are yours doing now?


There doing good. Mine have more of a sativa leaf structure, so far I got one female.


----------



## blackforest (May 10, 2016)

Cherry Gorilla hydro clones are almost done. Started the flush. About another week or so. Buds were denser in the soil grow. I think the hydro system let her stretch quite a bit more than in soil. I really needed another net layer to help her stay up. She's falling all over the place.


----------



## BusyBee75 (May 11, 2016)

cut 2 plants on Monday, one was a chemdawg bagseed fruity female and the other one I don't know what it is honestly, she's another female bagseed. Reminds me of gorilla glue but reaks of berries and blueberry, and someone said name it what I want it's bagseed so I'm calling it" Glue Berry. Lol. Got about 6 ozs off each so 3/4 of a lb for me is awesome. Used 2 600s w cool tubes. Could have gone ten days more, but I don't like sleepy weed, I like to cut when my tricome are like 90percent cloudy, 10 percent Amber. It's for me and that's how I like it.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 12, 2016)

White Animal is fucking fire. Very frustrating the herm issues which are as much my fault as outhouse


----------



## natro.hydro (May 12, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> White Animal is fucking fire. Very frustrating the herm issues which are as much my fault as outhouse


I was thinking the same thing about their bubba x tangie. But then I just recently took down some hso bubbas gift and I realized I just fucking love bubba lol. Could cross it with damn near anything and I would eat that shit up, nothing special about these guys they just use good clone only parents to cross with.

If you like white animal check out white lotus (that's the white in it right?) by Bodhi. I grew 4 seeds of my pack, got 2 females liked them both, very similar but 1 yielded much better than the other. Both smelled like burnt rubber. Just bought another pack for 420.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 12, 2016)

Yep. It's a White Lotus cross. Definitely doesn't show any cookie traits on the pheno I have. Tastes like pine green. Its very tasty and the effect is a nice balance of head and body.


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 12, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> White Animal is fucking fire. Very frustrating the herm issues which are as much my fault as outhouse


Glad to hear a report saying that white animal is fire it the only ihg pack I haven't busted into , got some hellraiser og x animal goin to and she's vigerous with thick ass stalks


----------



## caligrown_ca (May 12, 2016)

took a risk and got some Jack Cookies anybody have any good or bad experiences with her?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2016)

her?


----------



## kmog33 (May 12, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> her?


I think he meant shim.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 12, 2016)

he meant any good/bad with jacks cookies....


----------



## blackforest (May 12, 2016)

My fangbanger og freebie I got with my IHG cherry gorilla purchase are herming. I wonder if ihg gear is contagious. They did arrive in the same package after all.


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 13, 2016)

caligrown_ca said:


> took a risk and got some Jack Cookies anybody have any good or bad experiences with her?


Nice pickup caligrown, she should have a good bit of stretch ,wish I would of grabbed this pack...with all the herm reports some are true, some are people that's are making mistakes on there own and getting herm, pop those bitches I love jack, and J1


----------



## MAJOR-RED-EYE (May 14, 2016)

They are growing so vigourously i think i might take a few cuts over the next few days and start putting them into flower so far i think 5 of the 7 are fems the other two still showing no signs of sex


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 15, 2016)

its called busybee kush.

the end.


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 15, 2016)

Shit house genetics strikes again, it's demon og(hellraiser x animal )...this is the only one out of 3 I put down that's shown balls and hairs,,I have other strains in same tent w/no issues at all....2 animal pie,2 more demon og's...all 100% girlies....also always have a couple cc gsc clones in there off my partners keeper he had since 2013,no issue.


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 15, 2016)

I shouldn't dogg them out that bad because I've had great success with the animal pie,even passed it to a friend and he's had great results with it..every breeder has there problems ,just not as many as in house genetics


----------



## kmog33 (May 15, 2016)

Animal pie is definitely my fastest finisher. Probably a week or less left. Everything else has got at least 2.
















lemon crippler smells like jack Herrer. Don't really know what to say about it, but it is chunking up nicely.








noahs ark my little lagger. Smells dank. To weak of a plant to run again.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2016)

That ap is a pretty girl. What's your finishing time's, amigo? I _think _my animal pie went 60 days.


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 15, 2016)

Beautiful kmog, that pie looks delicious, first round of em I did she finished 60 day also


----------



## kmog33 (May 15, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> That ap is a pretty girl. What's your finishing time's, amigo? I _think _my animal pie went 60 days.


Thank you she's been a weird feeder he last week or so but looking good nonetheless. 

Well for finishing times, I think I'm at day 56 right now, and pretty sure they'll be done within the week. So about the same as both yours and triples give or take a day-two.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 16, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Close up on a kushie View attachment 3669716


Mind updating me on your kushies? With out the led bro?


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 16, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Mind updating me on your kushies? With out the led bro?


Yeah I got u


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2016)

Animal pie




lemon crippler starting to purple as well.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2016)

What I will say about the lemon crippler is as of this point it doesn't smell at all like anything that's in the cross. Gth X cookies X animal cookies is the cross? Smells like straight jack or xj1. Hope it's more couchlock than its smelling likes it's going to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeToBurn (May 16, 2016)

I popped 1 crippler seed and it didn't have any cookie in it. My plant was lanky in stature and made rock hard marble and golf ball sized buds, a little darker in color, my leaves purpled some. More of a heavy stone, good taste with a pine/lemon smell.


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> I popped 1 crippler seed and it didn't have any cookie in it. My plant was lanky in stature and made rock hard marble and golf ball sized buds, a little darker in color, my leaves purpled some. More of a heavy stone, good taste with a pine/lemon smell.


Yeah my top nug is more fist sized than marble or golf ball. Huge chunk at the top. But smells not like what I thought I was buying when I purchased the cross. It's like the time I grabbed a "pre-98 bubba" cut that ended up being sour grapes. When you are looking for specific medical needs to be relieved by a strain, in my case indica/indica Dom hybrids, and you buy strains that fit those needs, you expect to get why you're paying for. So when i paid for bubba for sleep and appetite, and I got headband sativa cross that suppressed my appetite and made my anxiety slightly worse, I see that as a bit of an issue. But I'm not speaking on the ihg lemon crippler yet. I'm just saying it doesn't smell right. But with polyhybrids you never know what you're going to get so we will see.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 16, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> I popped 1 crippler seed and it didn't have any cookie in it. My plant was lanky in stature and made rock hard marble and golf ball sized buds, a little darker in color, my leaves purpled some. More of a heavy stone, good taste with a pine/lemon smell.


Pretty close to the two I had, but no pine. All lemon, one more than the other. I'd run it again if I had it.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 16, 2016)

The first Rainbow Cookies is out @ day 54.


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> The first Rainbow Cookies is out @ day 54.
> 
> View attachment 3683348


That looks delicious.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> The first Rainbow Cookies is out @ day 54.
> 
> View attachment 3683348


Some of best In House I've seen. Killed it Amos and please tell me you cloned this? Knowing your style prolly not smdh


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> The first Rainbow Cookies is out @ day 54.
> 
> View attachment 3683348


Very nice mate, very nice indeed


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Some of best In House I've seen. Killed it Amos and please tell me you cloned this? Knowing your style prolly not smdh


You know me so well....lol......but you know I've actually got lots of gdpV2 and goji clones, right?

But believe it or not, I did take a clone each of the 3 RCs, but the one from this first pheno did not make it. The other two are 10 days in a bloom tent. I think when you see the other 2, you may like them more. Scheduling chops today and tomorrow. Happy days !






Another couple of pics of pheno 1:


----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> You know me so well....lol......but you know I've actually got lots of gdpV2 and goji clones, right?
> 
> But believe it or not, I did take a clone each of the 3 RCs, but the one from this first pheno did not make it. The other two are 10 days in a bloom tent. I think when you see the other 2, you may like them more. Scheduling chops today and tomorrow. Happy days !
> 
> ...


Lol yea I know a lot of my bros on here. I deal with y'all everyday so I know a lil something. Yea I can see why you got lots of GDP and Goji clones your working a project so that's to be expected. 

Well I'm glad you did take clones of these Rainbow Cookies that pheno #1 looks awesome. Very nice looking cookies for sure. Can't wait to see the other two phenos. This might be one In House Genetics need to work and keep restocking. Good stuff Amos


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 17, 2016)

Good work Amos...make sure you post smoke report por favor.

James just waiting on JJ to get back to CO.


----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2016)

Animal pie test nug.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2016)

RC pheno 2, coming down on day 55. How many bends can you spot? She seems to have loved the abuse.

   

I've got a clone of this one @akhiymjames


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2016)




----------



## akhiymjames (May 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> RC pheno 2, coming down on day 55. How many bends can you spot? She seems to have loved the abuse.
> 
> View attachment 3684335 View attachment 3684336 View attachment 3684337
> 
> I've got a clone of this one @akhiymjames





Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3684339 View attachment 3684340 View attachment 3684344


Yea that's def the better looking one to me too. Glad you have that one. May have to take a trip and come see ya for that one  awesome work and great pics too


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea that's def the better looking one to me too. Glad you have that one. May have to take a trip and come see ya for that one  awesome work and great pics too


 I unintentionally mislead you - the clones of 2 and 3 are both 2 weeks in 12 / 12, and I didn't clone those. But there's 7 beans left. I have no idea if they can still be bought, but if not, you're always welcome to a few, broheem.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 17, 2016)

You can still clone them...its not too late, unless of course you have cleaned them already. Not like I am teling you something you don't already know.


----------



## madininagyal (May 17, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> You can still clone them...its not too late, unless of course you have cleaned them already. Not like I am teling you something you don't already know.


Or reveg


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 17, 2016)

Yea at this point the cuts would reveg


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> RC pheno 2, coming down on day 55. How many bends can you spot? She seems to have loved the abuse.
> 
> View attachment 3684335 View attachment 3684336 View attachment 3684337
> 
> I've got a clone of this one @akhiymjames


Nice job supercropping bro. That looks like my mss with 8 or 9 top colas.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 17, 2016)

I'm trying to get more of the rainbow myself. Some turned male on me but the females make it all worth it. Killer strain for sure.


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 18, 2016)

Got my Fruity Chronic Cookies in flower right now. Nothing special as of now. Stretchy.

Fruity Chronic Juice was the first strain I grew. Bushy with solid nugs. Was hoping some of that would shine thru.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 18, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Got my Fruity Chronic Cookies in flower right now. Nothing special as of now. Stretchy.
> 
> Fruity Chronic Juice was the first strain I grew. Bushy with solid nugs. Was hoping some of that would shine thru.


I remember that run.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 18, 2016)

holy shiz! my 2 phenos of rainbow cookies looked nothing like that. i have one mpore in flower now... well see soon.


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I remember that run.


Plant was flawless aside from slight tip burn.

Glad to see youre still around. Most people from my first grow thread have since moved on. 

Will post pictures of these IHG Fruity Chronic Cookies when I get home.


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2016)

Chop time...?




wierdest finishing strain I've grown in a while in the sense that while it looks like I'm at about 10-15% Amber, the trichs look like the type that go kind of light tan/orange before they actually go Amber... So I'm more like 1% 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2016)

^^^ - Pretty, pretty girl !


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> ^^^ - Pretty, pretty girl !


Thank you Amos. When you ran her, how long after the pistils all receded did you pull it(if yo remember)


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Thank you Amos. When you ran her, how long after the pistils all receded did you pull it(if yo remember)


I'll always pull the first couple of plants from a bloom tent at what I think is optimum, but if one is a late finisher, and the veg tents are backed up, I'll chop a scraggler early. Having that situation atm with the 3rd RC - I need that tent emptied, but ....

That said, I think it was chopped with 3/4 pistils receded.


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Chop time...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that purpling P def. or too cold night temps?

Currently getting that on a strain im running. Its getting about a 1-3-2 so not sure how it coild be P def.


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Is that purpling P def. or too cold night temps?
> 
> Currently getting that on a strain im running. Its getting about a 1-3-2 so not sure how it coild be P def.


Lol its a cookies/cherry pie cross. It just gets purple with its natural fade. My whole tent is kind of that route ATM. It's not a def, check out my ogs in the back, still pretty green.


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2016)

Here's my other animal pie pheno. Purples way faster than the first and it waaaay louder.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 18, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Plant was flawless aside from slight tip burn.
> 
> Glad to see youre still around. Most people from my first grow thread have since moved on.
> 
> Will post pictures of these IHG Fruity Chronic Cookies when I get home.


Yea I still pop into your thread from time to time but spend most of my time here in the strain review section now.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Here's my other animal pie pheno. Purples way faster than the first and it waaaay louder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn turn that shit down, its all I can f'n hear!


----------



## firsttimeARE (May 18, 2016)

Fruity Chronic Cookies about 21 days from flip. Not bad trich development. Feeding it about 1.4-1.5EC in DWC


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

Animal pie top.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 19, 2016)

hang either whole plant or bigger branches so it dries slower. in pitch dark. thank me later


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> hang either whole plant or bigger branches so it dries slower. in pitch dark. thank me later


Letting the bottom go longer. Don't have he room to hang whole plants. Usually I do bigger branches but not much to go with on this one.

I'm also usually more for dry trimming. But different situations call for different measures.


----------



## blackforest (May 19, 2016)

Cherry Gorilla almost done. Taking her down this weekend. It got a little wild in there, buds got big and flopped over, I said F it and let it ride. This strain is growing on me. After curing for a month, the smoke from the mom is great. Good taste and high. These are going 8 days longer than the mom. This pheno needs about 65 days or so to finish imo. I don't know if this is the best strain for hydro systems, she really likes to stretch, hard to keep internode spacing decent. Fun run, the carbon filter can't keep up at all.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Cherry Gorilla almost done. Taking her down this weekend. It got a little wild in there, buds got big and flopped over, I said F it and let it ride. This strain is growing on me. After curing for a month, the smoke from the mom is great. Good taste and high. These are going 8 days longer than the mom. This pheno needs about 65 days or so to finish imo. I don't know if this is the best strain for hydro systems, she really likes to stretch, hard to keep internode spacing decent. Fun run, the carbon filter can't keep up at all.
> 
> View attachment 3685895
> 
> ...



That's one plant? Yes or no, that's a mighty good looking tent of bud.

I moved this one out of the tent today, and just gonna closet her in the dark for a couple of days then chop. I needed the tent.


----------



## TimeToBurn (May 19, 2016)

Anyone grow the Holy Power x Animal Cookies freebies from approx. 2 months ago? I popped one and curious to see what you got! Its been 17 days now and mine has super slow growth. Only 2 leaves so far but they are very wide, almost circular rather than long.


----------



## blackforest (May 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> That's one plant? Yes or no, that's a mighty good looking tent of bud.
> 
> I moved this one out of the tent today, and just gonna closet her in the dark for a couple of days then chop. I needed the tent.
> 
> View attachment 3685962


There are 5 plants in there. It's a 6 site rdwc, but I only had 5 this go round. I'm changing over to 8 gal square buckets for the next go. I know what you mean, space is a premium. Your plant looks great btw.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2016)

blackforest said:


> There are 5 plants in there. It's a 6 site rdwc, but I only had 5 this go round. I'm changing over to 8 gal square buckets for the next go. I know what you mean, space is a premium. Your plant looks great btw.


If the weed ain't bucket, then....


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2016)

RC # 3 @ 57 days.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2016)




----------



## greencropper (May 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3686220 View attachment 3686221 View attachment 3686222 View attachment 3686223


great headstash there Amos...well done man!


----------



## intenseneal (May 20, 2016)

My PGSCxAC is getting a purple hue to it, finishing up week 9. Cant see the purple in the pic just looks like darker surgar leaf tips.


----------



## greencropper (May 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3686220 View attachment 3686221 View attachment 3686222 View attachment 3686223


dammm had to order these gems now, specially since they have the sherbert in them, gonna throw some shave ice, sour sherbert & cherry sherbert pollen on them...come on next summer!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2016)

greencropper said:


> dammm had to order these gems now, specially since they have the sherbert in them, gonna throw some shave ice, sour sherbert & cherry sherbert pollen on them...come on next summer!


Pheno 1 should be dry enough to sample today....the others a day and a couple of days behind. Low yield, so I'm hoping for excellent smoke from all 3.


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

First finished animal pie nugs.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (May 23, 2016)

wow...thats a true gem!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2016)

@Amos Otis those girls look awesome mate! Love the spiralling buds, looks easy to trim too!!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> @Amos Otis those girls look awesome mate! Love the spiralling buds, looks easy to trim too!!


It would be, but it's so freekin' sticky, and so many little buds = slow torture. First trial smoke of pheno #1 ruled very successful. 2/3 of the joint in ashtray this AM.


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> It would be, but it's so freekin' sticky, and so many little buds = slow torture. First trial smoke of pheno #1 ruled very successful. 2/3 of the joint in ashtray this AM.


Haha. The animal pie was like that. No huge nugs, but about 100 or so gram nugs lol. Super dense and greasy but I swear my tops probably broke down to ~2 grams each lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Haha. The animal pie was like that. No huge nugs, but about 100 or so gram nugs lol. Super dense and greasy but I swear my tops probably broke down to ~2 grams each lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you smoked?


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you smoked?


Not yet, I do kind of a long cure. Probably about another week before any of it is ready to smoke. The nugs are so dense that they really are taking a long time to get an even cure. lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Not yet, I do kind of a long cure. Probably about another week before any of it is ready to smoke. The nugs are so dense that they really are taking a long time to get an even cure. lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, that's why I didn't mention any taste/smell impressions. I haven't put the lids on the jars yet, but I always do an early potency test to know how much goes in jars, and how much in the barter bags.


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Agreed, that's why I didn't mention any taste/smell impressions. I haven't put the lids on the jars yet, but I always do an early potency test to know how much goes in jars, and how much in the barter bags.


I have my speed cure jar with an assortment of different nugs lol. Still takes about 2 weeks to get to the point that I'm smoking it after its jarred.




no flash




flash. It's a frosty bunch in there right now. My regular cure is ~1.5-4 months. Lol so I wait a while to smoke the majority of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

Noah's ark




lemon crippler



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Haha. The animal pie was like that. No huge nugs, but about 100 or so gram nugs lol. Super dense and greasy but I swear my tops probably broke down to ~2 grams each lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My purple animal kush n kushies are the same looks low yield but the buds are dense n hard wish they made bigger yielders with same quality


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> My purple animal kush n kushies are the same looks low yield but the buds are dense n hard wish they made bigger yielders with same quality


I think I probably yielded pretty decently for the fact my animal pie was this size when I threw her into flower.




probably pulled 2.5-3 oz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 24, 2016)

Is the silverback and cherry gorrilla the same strain? Both are a cherry gg4 crosses I think


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I think I probably yielded pretty decently for the fact my animal pie was this size when I threw her into flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm not complaining I did 12/12 and I'm happy 2 phenos in the pk one tall green one looks like a decent yielder n a short purpling up pheno with dense ball nugs with real close strong branching


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Yeah I'm not complaining I did 12/12 and I'm happy 2 phenos in the pk one tall green one looks like a decent yielder n a short purpling up pheno with dense ball nugs with real close strong branching


I'm going to flower my second mom of the animal pie starting today. It's a bigger/faster growing plant with much better flower structure that the first pheno I just finished. So if this is the weaker of the two I'm excited to see how the other one does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm going to flower my second mom of the animal pie starting today. It's a bigger/faster growing plant with much better flower structure that the first pheno I just finished. So if this is the weaker of the two I'm excited to see how the other one does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 nice I got a untouched pack saving em for the future to clone a good mother if i find one or hit with some pollen to up the yield with some god bud/elephant bud/ or lifesaver not sure which one yet lol


----------



## greencropper (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I think I probably yielded pretty decently for the fact my animal pie was this size when I threw her into flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you using peat or coco jiffies there bro?


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> are you using peat or coco jiffies there bro?


Peat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Peat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


have you tried the coco jiffies? they grow well in those too, i cannot decide which is better?


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> have you tried the coco jiffies? they grow well in those too, i cannot decide which is better?


I honestly just grab the big packs from Home Depot for like $6. If they had options I probably would try the coco ones too lol. But easy access to the peat pellets for me tends to be what I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (May 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I honestly just grab the big packs from Home Depot for like $6. If they had options I probably would try the coco ones too lol. But easy access to the peat pellets for me tends to be what I do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am leaning a bit toward the coco ones as plants do seem to grow just a bit better in them, especially when they are up in size like your pics reveal


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> It would be, but it's so freekin' sticky, and so many little buds = slow torture. First trial smoke of pheno #1 ruled very successful. 2/3 of the joint in ashtray this AM.


Ha ha at least that isn't a bad thing!! 
Wow, only getting through a third of a blunt....must be good stuff..nice work mate!!


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i am leaning a bit toward the coco ones as plants do seem to grow just a bit better in them, especially when they are up in size like your pics reveal


The benefit of coco would for sure be that they're inert and dry out faster for hydro applications 

Benefit of peat being they are not entirely inert and you get some life out of the before the plants need some sort of nutrient solution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 24, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> My purple animal kush n kushies are the same looks low yield but the buds are dense n hard wish they made bigger yielders with same quality


Here's a kushie very weird structure to it


----------



## kmog33 (May 24, 2016)

Animal pie outside.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (May 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha at least that isn't a bad thing!!
> Wow, only getting through a third of a blunt....must be good stuff..nice work mate!!


Yeah, the potency is very good. Did a 2nd third this AM, and about to finish now before going back to the trim trimitty trim trim.


----------



## dave chull (May 25, 2016)

i got two phenos of wild cherry cookies one tastes like waffle cone and cinnamon toast crunch, the other creep you to sleep hardly any taste


----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2016)

Pheno 2 smoked last night, then finished today. Man, for all the IHG problems, this is worth it. Smoked fresh, this RC is mighty fine. I mean, as good as I've smoked, period. It'll be a couple days before #3 gets tested, but that's the one I'd supsected would be the best. 1 and 2 are A and A+. I'm fried.


----------



## forestbud (May 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> The first Rainbow Cookies is out @ day 54.
> 
> View attachment 3683348


Wow! That looks good! I have heard many good things about Rainbow Cookies. Thank you for helping me out with my IHG TDT purchase a while ago. I got Crystal Cookie over Rainbow Cookie. She's doing good outdoors. Not so leafy and tall. I can see her as a space hog indoor but not outdoor where space is a concern. She's over two foot tall and semi branchy. I expect mid yielding fire nuggets in the fall. 

Good thing I eventually snatched two rainbow cookies along with dosidos fem freebies crossed to Gelato # 41, Mendobreath, OGKB and Gorilla Breath. Those are going outdoor next year for sure! IHG has fire if you know what to look for.


----------



## forestbud (May 25, 2016)

IHG Crystal Cookies in 65 gal smart pot. Around 2 and half foot high. Hoping to get over 13 ounces from her this fall. What are your guesses on how she will yield?


----------



## kmog33 (May 25, 2016)

Animal pie X Tahoe master







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (May 25, 2016)

forestbud said:


> IHG Crystal Cookies in 65 gal smart pot. Around 2 and half foot high. Hoping to get over 13 ounces from her this fall. What are your guesses on how she will yield?


2-3...


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Animal pie X Tahoe master
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like ihg upped their seed maturity game atleast


----------



## kmog33 (May 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Looks like ihg upped their seed maturity game atleast


Lol yeah. Take one of my stable males and hit an ihg that didn't herm. Pretty good odds yeah?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azzie14 (May 26, 2016)

Any you guys help me out this is afganaimal going purp in veg dunno what's up


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 26, 2016)

transplant it into soilless mix. what is it in chicken shit?


----------



## azzie14 (May 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> transplant it into soilless mix. what is it in chicken shit?


haha hyro coco 60\40


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 26, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> spinosad works amazing for thrips. its amazing how lil bugs can hold plants back. hit em with spinosad and entire garden looks great next day. perks em right up.
> 
> here is double rainbow. purple calyx and all.
> 
> View attachment 3670180



this one went from seeming like definite keeper, to getting rid of my clones. no taste, smells like typical purple weed. like hay. buzz is decent but found a hermie flower while trimming it. another pheno in flower looking better.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Looks like ihg upped their seed maturity game atleast


Kmog made those beans, right? Maybe IHG should hire him though....


----------



## kmog33 (May 26, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Kmog made those beans, right? Maybe IHG should hire him though....


Lol . Definitely a productive batch. They have to be pulling their beans way early because I only got 1 immature bean(trashed) and the rest look like this.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 26, 2016)

All my accidental beans look like that...lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 26, 2016)

Kmog if u need someone to test those out for you I am happy to help


----------



## kmog33 (May 26, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> All my accidental beans look like that...lol


Accidental via male or hermy pollen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 26, 2016)

Hermies. It was what I waa bitching about because I failed to catch it.

For shits and grins I germed a few a threw them in my veggie beds but yea....not cool at all.


----------



## kmog33 (May 26, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Hermies. It was what I waa bitching about because I failed to catch it.
> 
> For shits and grins I germed a few a threw them in my veggie beds but yea....not cool at all.


Yeah you caught em pretty late then. Oh well. If you ever have extra space and care to risk it you've got some female seeds that are probably just as stable as the mom lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 26, 2016)

Looks like I need to create an IG acct. 

I am not going to risk running any of these in my main garden. They will be sideshow experiments. 

Caught them late? I didnt catch them at all. I was pretty upset with myself over it


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 26, 2016)

This is out of 2 small buds of White Animal.


----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2016)

Ha. My accidental beans are pretty as hell like that too. Nailed it.


----------



## kmog33 (May 26, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Looks like I need to create an IG acct.
> 
> I am not going to risk running any of these in my main garden. They will be sideshow experiments.
> 
> Caught them late? I didnt catch them at all. I was pretty upset with myself over it


. That's always a burn, hopefully didn't mess up too much of your nug. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 26, 2016)

It pollinated the whole tent. I have since taken down one that didnt have any seeds. The bud was still good but yea the seeds ruined it. Was especially bad on this plant. Others werent nearly as bad.


----------



## kmog33 (May 26, 2016)

Lemon crippler.












super chunky, smells like jack Herrer . 

Noah's ark










Animal pie green pheno















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (May 26, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> This is out of 2 small buds of White Animal.
> View attachment 3692250


Pop.them outdoor and keep a cut


----------



## Vato_504 (May 26, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lemon crippler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Lemon Crippler looks so fire fam. You got you foot on her neck choking out all the goodness.


----------



## kmog33 (May 26, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That Lemon Crippler looks so fire fam. You got you foot on her neck choking out all the goodness.


It looks great, just smells not like either of the strains that are supposed to be in it. I was hoping for lemons, got straight jack lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (May 26, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It looks great, just smells not like either of the strains that are supposed to be in it. I was hoping for lemons, got straight jack lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remember seeing a pheno on IG that turned dark really dark.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 26, 2016)

sliver back filling out


----------



## abalonehx (May 26, 2016)

Purple.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 26, 2016)

Kushie side branch crazy structure


----------



## Amos Otis (May 27, 2016)

So.....smoke testing RC #3 pheno. Nice, even burn.

 

Twice the yield of the other two. Same excellent potency, but tastes completely different. I suspect those not hot high school chicks might prefer the earthy, non fruity taste. It's not unpleasant. Very heavy hits.

 

All 3 plants were genuine fems, had no issues in growth, 2 small yielders and one avg, and all good potency smoke - 2 are delicious. I've got clones of #2 and #3 in bloom, and 7 more beans that won't stay unpopped for long. IMO, this strain deserves a dedicated row of filled jars at all times. Good job IHG.


----------



## greencropper (May 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> So.....smoke testing RC #3 pheno. Nice, even burn.
> 
> View attachment 3692951
> 
> ...


great job Amos, glad ive got some of those beans on the way now!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> So.....smoke testing RC #3 pheno. Nice, even burn.
> 
> View attachment 3692951
> 
> ...


Nice report Amos, sounds like it was a good strain overall!!


----------



## v.s one (May 27, 2016)

It's a girl. After uncle bob didn't have any luck on his purple animal kush. I was scared but I'm not out of the woods yet.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 28, 2016)

v.s one said:


> It's a girl. After uncle bob didn't have any luck on his purple animal kush. I was scared but I'm not out of the woods yet. View attachment 3693264


Purple animal kush have been legit fems in my experience


----------



## v.s one (May 28, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Purple animal kush have been legit fems in my experience


Any pics of them girls?


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 28, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Any pics of them girls?


Yeah around 7 30 before lights come on


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 28, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Any pics of them girls?


Here's the last 2 from my first pack I was pleased with the smoke I got another pack saved up


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 28, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Here's the last 2 from my first pack I was pleased with the smoke I got another pack saved up


Nice!!


----------



## v.s one (May 28, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Here's the last 2 from my first pack I was pleased with the smoke I got another pack saved up


Sweet. The mendo purps looks like it bumped the yield on her. Good work!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 28, 2016)

So no issues on 2 purple gsc x AC or the lemon cripplers. TBH they are looking and smelling great so far. day 30 flower.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Purple animal kush have been legit fems in my experience


Was the pack marked fems?


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Was the pack marked fems?
> 
> View attachment 3693643


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2016)

Thanks. So, as concluded earlier, the excuses by TDT and IHG [pd420] were flat out lies. All the cat had to do was exchange the pack....good grief. I guess that $75 sale came before his food stamps arrived....or something.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks. So, as concluded earlier, the excuses by TDT and IHG [pd420] were flat out lies. All the cat had to do was exchange the pack....good grief. I guess that $75 sale came before his food stamps arrived....or something.


Why what were they saying? U ordered FEMS and got it labeled in regs?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Why what were they saying? U ordered FEMS and got it labeled in regs?


Yep. It's documented pretty thoroughly earlier in the thread, but when contacted, Chris @ TDT said there'd been some sort of accident that damaged the original packaging, and that the seeds were then repacked into improperly produced packages that said 'regs'. He added that PAK is _only_ a fem line, so 'trust me'. This story was confirmed by pd420 on this thread.

Pics of my 3 out of 3 PAK regfem males were also posted here.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Yep. It's documented pretty thoroughly earlier in the thread, but when contacted, Chris @ TDT said there'd been some sort of accident that damaged the original packaging, and that the seeds were then repacked into improperly produced packages that said 'regs'. He added that PAK is _only_ a fem line, so 'trust me'. This story was confirmed by pd420 on this thread.
> 
> Pics of my 3 out of 3 PAK regfem males were also posted here.


Sucks to hear that so they both sent u off?


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Yep. It's documented pretty thoroughly earlier in the thread, but when contacted, Chris @ TDT said there'd been some sort of accident that damaged the original packaging, and that the seeds were then repacked into improperly produced packages that said 'regs'. He added that PAK is _only_ a fem line, so 'trust me'. This story was confirmed by pd420 on this thread.
> 
> Pics of my 3 out of 3 PAK regfem males were also posted here.


You think it's possible they were both half right and the packaging did get damaged and switched, while the line in question is only fems, but yours got swapped with an entirely different pack of beans? So different strain completely. I mean, my stoner haze just put that together. I still feel like it was probably shady, but maybe they're both convinced they're not lying. 

But still should have replaced the pack with the correct beans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Sucks to hear that so they both sent u off?


Yep. I never bothered taking the issue up again after the 3 males appeared. 



kmog33 said:


> You think it's possible they were both half right and the packaging did get damaged and switched, while the line in question is only fems, but yours got swapped with an entirely different pack of beans? So different strain completely. I mean, my stoner haze just put that together. I still feel like it was probably shady, but maybe they're both convinced they're not lying.


I'm amazed that I actually followed the stoner haze.......mostly...lol. Yeah, it's possible....and certainly they couldn't have set out intentionally to mix up the beans. Even so.....in their scenario, they should have given a heads up about the mix up, and of course, they didn't. 

I'm guessing because their scenario is B/S.


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Yep. I never bothered taking the issue up again after the 3 males appeared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. And they definitely should've swapped the questionable packs for the correct ones. What does it cost them to replace them. A few dollars? The profit from one place could probably cover replacing 10. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You think it's possible they were both half right and the packaging did get damaged and switched, while the line in question is only fems, but yours got swapped with an entirely different pack of beans? So different strain completely. I mean, my stoner haze just put that together. I still feel like it was probably shady, but maybe they're both convinced they're not lying.
> 
> But still should have replaced the pack with the correct beans.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same or they got lazy after pollinating it with fem pollen and left it in a open pollination environment either way it was their fuck up and should a made things right either way I'm glad business has been legit on my end cuz I like tdt and some ihg gear I want to try


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 28, 2016)

If they made it right my bet is Amos gives them a ton more business. Short term thinking on Chris' part imo


----------



## daybreaker (May 28, 2016)

Yo so I grew out the ghost pie and it was good.No color,but nice cookie structure,but I have cookie fam genetics so im not keeping her.Just got the holy power animal cookies up and looking bushy.Has anyone here grown it out?pics?cant find a single review maybe its too new.Would love to get that velvet.looks killa.However my Monster cookies x flo from greenpoint is showing a purple style leaf coloring.that dark green with ripples .


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> If they made it right my bet is Amos gives them a ton more business. Short term thinking on Chris' part imo


I dunno about a 'ton', or even some, but I guess praising Rainbow Cookies couldn't have hurt. Unless they're swapped, I'll likely pop some more PAK down the road - no one makes all males, am I right? The other reason, and by far the best, is that all of the IHG buds burned here have been very good and better. @Bob Zmuda - your positive / negative experience w/ PGSC x AP will determine what happens to my 4 beans. One more month, right?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 28, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I dunno about a 'ton', or even some, but I guess praising Rainbow Cookies couldn't have hurt. Unless they're swapped, I'll likely pop some more PAK down the road - no one makes all males, am I right? The other reason, and by far the best, is that all of the IHG buds burned here have been very good and better. @Bob Zmuda - your positive / negative experience w/ PGSC x AP will determine what happens to my 4 beans. One more month, right?


Yessir. Another month or so. They smell great so far. Sweet tarts candy type thing going on.


----------



## daybreaker (May 29, 2016)

Holy Power x Animal Cookies baby.


----------



## v.s one (May 29, 2016)

Here is purple animal. I let this one go awhile longer for a better yield. Sorry for the shitty pics.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 29, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3694906 View attachment 3694908 Here is purple animal. I let this one go awhile longer for a better yield. Sorry for the shitty pics.


Lookin good


----------



## v.s one (May 29, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Lookin good[/QUOTEl ]
> Thanks. No complaints so far.


----------



## intenseneal (May 29, 2016)

Harvesting and trimming 1 pheno of PGSCxAC and im liking what i see. Purple all over the sugar leafs. Smells pretty good too, fruity almost. Cant wait to smoke this one amd to flower out the other pheno i have going.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 29, 2016)

I contacted ihg about the matter and they defollowed me on IG than both ihg and poweredbydisiel dmed me later on and that was weaks ago. Still never gave me reason to why I got males in my ihg fem gear. He asked if I got the packs from greenline and I said no tdt and never heard more from him about the matter. I noticed most my gear I got from tdt were tiny lil beans to and they all had a hard time germing.


----------



## intenseneal (May 29, 2016)

That sucks man, i hope i do t have the same types of issues. I have a bit of IHG gear and some others all fro. TDT. My PGSCxAC fem where free seeds from TDT. I got 3 of them and 1 was under developed the other 2 looked good and sprouted into plants within a few days. Here is what i have trimmed today, you can see the purple but its more deep purple in RL.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 30, 2016)

Here's some wet trim of the kushies


----------



## intenseneal (May 30, 2016)

I do wet trim as well, easier to do the trimmi g while the leafs are green and wet still.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 30, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> I do wet trim as well, easier to do the trimmi g while the leafs are green and wet still.


Took me all day from 12-11 to trim my 3 plants with a couple breaks. I would a gave up doing dry trim


----------



## akhiymjames (May 30, 2016)

Dry trim is best IMHO flavor and smell is much more. Dry trimming is easy for me and won't go back to wet trim


----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Dry trim is best IMHO flavor and smell is much more. Dry trimming is easy for me and won't go back to wet trim


Ain't that the truth. A recent IHG plant was trimmed before dry, and it was a slow, sticky nightmare. Never again.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Dry trim is best IMHO flavor and smell is much more. Dry trimming is easy for me and won't go back to wet trim


Yeah I usually do dry trim but I had no where to hang my plants since I did a perpetual I usually hung my plants in my grow room but I couldn't this time gonna have to buy a rack to hang my plants next time


----------



## sky rocket (May 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Was the pack marked fems?
> 
> View attachment 3693643


I had the same problem when I order there royal pure. The dank website clearly said fems but when I received minds it said regs.


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Dry trim is best IMHO flavor and smell is much more. Dry trimming is easy for me and won't go back to wet trim


I agree but someone's if the plant looks like it's going to be a real bitch to trim dry due to foxtails or whatever, I'll trim wet. Guess it also depends on how lazy I fee at the time of chop lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2016)

The green pheno of animal pie is looking/smelling way more fire than the purple one.









Noah's ark








pemon crippler. Still think these beans were mislabeled.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intenseneal (May 30, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Took me all day from 12-11 to trim my 3 plants with a couple breaks. I would a gave up doing dry trim


Lol I just did 3 plants as well took me about the same time. Finished up this morning. I used to trim after drying jus too much of a pain and a rush to get the buds into jars before they get too dry.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 30, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Lol I just did 3 plants as well took me about the same time. Finished up this morning. I used to trim after drying jus too much of a pain and a rush to get the buds into jars before they get too dry.


Lol nice n Yeah I'm sure its all in the slow drying imo to keep that dank smell starting tomorrow no fan blowing on the buds to slow down drying for me


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 30, 2016)

Ihg got a Big drop on firestax n doing the dosido freebies again at tdt I wanna order so bad man but I'm a have to feen this one out if I can


----------



## daybreaker (May 30, 2016)

some o dat space Genetics wasn't looking bad neither.Shits so addicting and im broke.why do all the drops come when I aint got no manay!!!!!ugh


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> some o dat space Genetics wasn't looking bad neither.Shits so addicting and im broke.why do all the drops come when I aint got no manay!!!!!ugh


I generally have cash to grab anything I want when it comes to stuff like beans. My problem is I probably have 100 packs I'm sitting on. Now I just need more space so I can run 40ish strains at a time, then I'll go through them as fast as I'm coming up on them lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> My problem is I probably have 100 packs I'm sitting on.


100 packs? And Brisco County Genetics were given spots - that's something!


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> 100 packs? And Brisco County Genetics were given spots - that's something!


I buy a lot of packs planning on sitting on them for a bit like my appy crosses ATM probably won't run any of those for a while except maybe the strawberry mountain because I'm extremely intrigued lol. I do run 20ish strains at a time so packs can go by quick. Other times I buy packs to try strains and just kind of have the rest sitting around lol. They'll get run at somepoint, I just don't know when. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Lol I just did 3 plants as well took me about the same time. Finished up this morning. I used to trim after drying jus too much of a pain and a rush to get the buds into jars before they get too dry.


Don't wait till the get dry to the point of putting them in jars. I usually dry trim after 3-4 days of drying. Just like SmokeyLungs said its all in the slow dry if conditions permit it. But if you dry trim after a few days you won't be rushed to get them trimmed and jarred



SmokyLungs said:


> Lol nice n Yeah I'm sure its all in the slow drying imo to keep that dank smell starting tomorrow no fan blowing on the buds to slow down drying for me


Please no fans on the buds lol it's good to have airflow where you drying but not directly blowing on the buds. I dry in a closet I have with AC vent that keeps it cool around 70s and humidity in 50-60s. 

Side not I would like to try those Dosidos fem crosses. Sure there will be fire in them. Weren't they supposed to release them what happened???


----------



## kmog33 (May 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't wait till the get dry to the point of putting them in jars. I usually dry trim after 3-4 days of drying. Just like SmokeyLungs said its all in the slow dry if conditions permit it. But if you dry trim after a few days you won't be rushed to get them trimmed and jarred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they got flak for trying to release somebody else's strain in their line. So they're giving them out as freebies instead. One key point in showing just how much of chuckers these guys are lol. It's almost like they're not even trying to breed their own strains(kind of a lot of these new breeders are just working with the same lines) just taking elite clones thy have and selfing/reversing them. 

"You have a good cut? Oh, send it over so I can make fem beans out of it and sell them as my strain."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's almost like they're not even trying to breed their own strains(kind of a lot of these new breeders are just working with the same lines) just taking elite clones thy have and selfing/reversing them.
> 
> "You have a good cut? Oh, send it over so I can make fem beans out of it and sell them as my strain."


Works for me.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't wait till the get dry to the point of putting them in jars. I usually dry trim after 3-4 days of drying. Just like SmokeyLungs said its all in the slow dry if conditions permit it. But if you dry trim after a few days you won't be rushed to get them trimmed and jarred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure I might make a order just to get them freebies save em n try to make my own FEMS out of them cuz I had to abondon my gg4 dosido sprouts along with a bunch of other Shit I popped


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 31, 2016)

And yeah IDC about them using other ppls shit cuz they're prices are good for some fire genetics except firestax they be taxing on some of the in house gear I messaged them on IG they talking about they choose genetics over profits lol


----------



## natro.hydro (May 31, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I think they got flak for trying to release somebody else's strain in their line. So they're giving them out as freebies instead. One key point in showing just how much of chuckers these guys are lol. It's almost like they're not even trying to breed their own strains(kind of a lot of these new breeders are just working with the same lines) just taking elite clones thy have and selfing/reversing them.
> 
> "You have a good cut? Oh, send it over so I can make fem beans out of it and sell them as my strain."
> 
> ...


Thats exactly what it is, docta from archive did not give them permission to use dosidos in their crosses so they are giving out the crosses they made.


----------



## daybreaker (May 31, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Thats exactly what it is, docta from archive did not give them permission to use dosidos in their crosses so they are giving out the crosses they made.


IHG used dosidos without permission???OUCH!!!disrespect on so many levels.shit like that makes me shy away from companies like that.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't wait till the get dry to the point of putting them in jars. I usually dry trim after 3-4 days of drying. Just like SmokeyLungs said its all in the slow dry if conditions permit it. But if you dry trim after a few days you won't be rushed to get them trimmed and jarred
> 
> 
> 
> Please no fans on the buds lol it's good to have airflow where you drying but not directly blowing on the buds. I dry in a closet I have with AC vent that keeps it cool around 70s and humidity in


I usually try to catch it right at the point where leaf petioles snap but the main stems are still a little bendy, let them finish drying a little more then to jars.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 31, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> IHG used dosidos without permission???OUCH!!!disrespect on so many levels.shit like that makes me shy away from companies like that.


It is, but they made it right by not profiting off them, although you could argue some people probably order just to grab those as freebies lol.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 31, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Thats exactly what it is, docta from archive did not give them permission to use dosidos in their crosses so they are giving out the crosses they made.





daybreaker said:


> IHG used dosidos without permission???OUCH!!!disrespect on so many levels.shit like that makes me shy away from companies like that.


Was it a clone or did they buy seeds from archive? If seeds in my book if you paid money for them and grew them and selected your own phenotype at that point its your plant and making seeds should be ok. If it was a clone that's not cool.


----------



## v.s one (May 31, 2016)

These guys will Chuck anything for a quick buck.


----------



## natro.hydro (May 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Was it a clone or did they buy seeds from archive? If seeds in my book if you paid money for them and grew them and selected your own phenotype at that point its your plant and making seeds should be ok. If it was a clone that's not cool.


Clone, not sure where they got it from. Only dosidos seeds I know of still are the pack greenline organic has. 
IMO you should ask regardless to make sure you aren't trying to do something they are already working on, same pheno or not. Unless you are just gonna give them away then I don't see the problem.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

I don't see what's he big deal about them using Dosidos in crosses. It's a clone that's widely available in Cali and if you were lucky to by seeds then you will have it so what's the issue?? Would it be disrespectful for me if I lived in Cali acquired he clone and made crosses and sold them? Should I have to ask Thadocta to use it in my crosses? IHG won't be the only ones putting out crosses of it so I don't see what the big deal is. Everyone knows who Dosidos is created by so they can't take credit for that but I just don't see what he big deal is really. Every breeder uses somebody work in crosses I just dont understand why you have to ask permission unless Thadocta gifted the Dosidos to them then I can see but I'm sure they acquired it just like any of us can. Oh well lol


----------



## Yodaweed (May 31, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Clone, not sure where they got it from. Only dosidos seeds I know of still are the pack greenline organic has.
> IMO you should ask regardless to make sure you aren't trying to do something they are already working on, same pheno or not. Unless you are just gonna give them away then I don't see the problem.


If I bought seeds and grew them out and pheno selected why would I need to ask the person who willingly sold them knowing someone could do that, if it was a clone they could ask you not to but for seeds sounds kinda like a reach to me.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't see what's he big deal about them using Dosidos in crosses. It's a clone that's widely available in Cali and if you were lucky to by seeds then you will have it so what's the issue?? Would it be disrespectful for me if I lived in Cali acquired he clone and made crosses and sold them? Should I have to ask Thadocta to use it in my crosses? IHG won't be the only ones putting out crosses of it so I don't see what the big deal is. Everyone knows who Dosidos is created by so they can't take credit for that but I just don't see what he big deal is really. Every breeder uses somebody work in crosses I just dont understand why you have to ask permission unless Thadocta gifted the Dosidos to them then I can see but I'm sure they acquired it just like any of us can. Oh well lol


Agreed, I got a golden goat clone only, does that mean I need to ask mr dank to make seeds(paid for clone from a dispensary)? i'm pretty sure other companies used this same strain and didn't ask ala GGG golden gage.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 31, 2016)

In my book once you bought it, it's yours and you can do what you want with it, I mean isn't that what the payment is for? Even gifted clones should be up for grabs unless someone says something, I gave out GG4, and other personal strains and I never expect someone not to use the plants however they want including making seeds, that's just stupid and being an Indian giver.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

Hell many of the breeders making GG4 crosses never cleared it with Joesy Wales. Only one I know for sure was Bodhi but I just don't get about having to ask unless you got it from someone who created it. If you bought it on the open market then you can do what you want with it but hate just me. Just give credit where it is due


----------



## Yodaweed (May 31, 2016)

I think that's why GSC thin mint (cookie fam) is so rare and sought after, it was never given out or intentionally seeded.


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> IMO you should ask regardless





akhiymjames said:


> Just give credit where it is due


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I think that's why GSC thin mint (cookie fam) is so rare and sought after, it was never given out or intentionally seeded.


The Thin Mint cut isn't actually rare. Many people have it its all about who you know but it's out there. As I have heard with a lot of their(Cookie Fam) cultivars that it's good but just not as good as the hype it receives. A lot who have had the Thin Mint cut says Forum is better so that's what they run. But could be just another bag seed pheno since they says it's never been released but I heard of someone connected to them had it and sold for big bucks so who knows lol


----------



## Yodaweed (May 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The Thin Mint cut isn't actually rare. Many people have it its all about who you know but it's out there. As I have heard with a lot of their(Cookie Fam) cultivars that it's good but just not as good as the hype it receives. A lot who have had the Thin Mint cut says Forum is better so that's what they run. But could be just another bag seed pheno since they says it's never been released but I heard of someone connected to them had it and sold for big bucks so who knows lol


I ran the "thin mint" cut, no way it was the original but it tasted minty, I think there's a lot of fakes going around(cali connection made a fake thin mint strain).


----------



## akhiymjames (May 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I ran the "thin mint" cut, no way it was the original but it tasted minty, I think there's a lot of fakes going around(cali connection made a fake thin mint strain).


Trust me when I say people have Thin Mints. Hell even a couple members here have it but lots have it over ICmag. We all know about he fake cuts going around but most don't go by Thin Mints most go by GSC but believe me when I say Thin Mints is out there just have to get with right people. Some of the people who have it are well known online and in the grow scene so I'm pretty sure they ain't lying out the ass lol but could be


----------



## kmog33 (May 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Works for me.


im good on it too with the exception of their "elite line", which bothers me on a couple different levels. 


natro.hydro said:


> It is, but they made it right by not profiting off them, although you could argue some people probably order just to grab those as freebies lol.


i think this is on point. People are buying their gear for the dosido freebies. 


Yodaweed said:


> Was it a clone or did they buy seeds from archive? If seeds in my book if you paid money for them and grew them and selected your own phenotype at that point its your plant and making seeds should be ok. If it was a clone that's not cool.


When they were first posting pics on ig they said it was "archives cut", but later swapped to it being pheno hunted. (I actually called them out on ig for posting like they had created the strain, shortly after they edited the description to "their pheno hunted cut" of archives dosidos).

I think it's more a respect thing than anything else as almost all these us based breeders are breeding with the same lines at this point. Forum, thin mint, mendobreath, uncirculated ogs, fpog, cookies and cream, ogkb, the white etc. it's actually surprising that not everyone's gear looks exactly the same yet lol. Half joking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (May 31, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> In my book once you bought it, it's yours and you can do what you want with it, I mean isn't that what the payment is for? Even gifted clones should be up for grabs unless someone says something, I gave out GG4, and other personal strains and I never expect someone not to use the plants however they want including making seeds, that's just stupid and being an Indian giver.


It's all obviously a matter of personal opinion. But let's take stardawg for instance, lots of people using it and making crosses. Not all have asked JJ if he is cool with it. Like in the instance of gu, JJ asked him not to do the stardawg crosses because in those massive lists of strains he was testing were some crosses JJ was trying to work like the stardawg 91. Gu had Chem 91 x stardawg 8n his list and didn't see that as a problem.
That to me is low, basically riding somebody else's wave (not much of a surfer lol). You wanna f2 it or work the line further in a different direction thaN the breeder cool. But if your just gonna hit it to every clone only in existence there is bound to be overlapping/redundant breeding projects.
Redundancy can be avoided easily just by making sure you aren't stepping on toes or biting style


If these two bit chuckers take dosidos and hit it to every thing they have you are bound to have some instability and so regardless of who bred the strain, dosidos will have a tarnished reputation.

Just my .02 on the whole permission thing, don't take it personal or nothing.

Eta another example, @genuity doesn't sell his seeds (yet?) But if I had a strain of his like fireballs or honeybee I would ask him to see what's up before I Chuck like no tomorrow. It's not that I would expect him to say no, but maybe he knows something I don't like a strain doesn't play well with cookies or some shit. Same with @bigworm6969, even though he does sell his. There are many reasons to ask permission and most of them are good ones imo.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 31, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> It's all obviously a matter of personal opinion. But let's take stardawg for instance, lots of people using it and making crosses. Not all have asked JJ if he is cool with it. Like in the instance of gu, JJ asked him not to do the stardawg crosses because in those massive lists of strains he was testing were some crosses JJ was trying to work like the stardawg 91. Gu had Chem 91 x stardawg 8n his list and didn't see that as a problem.
> That to me is low, basically riding somebody else's wave (not much of a surfer lol). You wanna f2 it or work the line further in a different direction thaN the breeder cool. But if your just gonna hit it to every clone only in existence there is bound to be overlapping/redundant breeding projects.
> Redundancy can be avoided easily just by making sure you aren't stepping on toes or biting style
> 
> ...


Funny you mention JJ and those genetics I know someone that has the guava(aka stardawg) cut he used to make a lot of those but they promised they wouldn't give it out and have actually lived up to their word, I love that guava it tastes amazing.


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 31, 2016)

Not true they made two crosses with dosido n they could of said fuck dude n released them but they didn't their strains are available to the public lot of people making profit of growing so what's the big deal if someone crosses them? and nobody is buying their gear like that just for some freebies only a few purchases have been made on firestax u can tell cuz they have 40 packs for a lot of shit still untouched and tdt has little to no stock off ihg gear


----------



## Yodaweed (May 31, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> The Thin Mint cut isn't actually rare. Many people have it its all about who you know but it's out there. As I have heard with a lot of their(Cookie Fam) cultivars that it's good but just not as good as the hype it receives. A lot who have had the Thin Mint cut says Forum is better so that's what they run. But could be just another bag seed pheno since they says it's never been released but I heard of someone connected to them had it and sold for big bucks so who knows lol


To me the "thin mint" cut always was lacking I always liked the forum cut better, that's one of the main reasons I still believe the cookie fam has the original and others are confused thinking they have the real deal and in reality its just a similar plant but not identical. Like a remake of the original but not quite as good.


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2016)

why dont these so called new breeders do some real work... or do they only know how to CHUCK....
like work the line and create something new....
like 303/gu/greendot monster cookies and h&l appalachia, something worked...


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 31, 2016)

Beemo said:


> why dont these so called new breeders do some real work... or do they only know how to CHUCK....
> like work the line and create something new....
> like 303/gu/greendot monster cookies and h&l appalachia, something worked...


Nothing is new everything has been here beforehand what u want them to do start a new plant from scratch no seed or clone ? Everything has a source and if its easy to obtain fire genetics why not do it that way? Why don't u make your own stuff ? Do u tell your customers before selling them a bag which breeder u obtained these genetics from? Why don't u go hunt a cow as well lol it's 2016 shit changes man y'all need to grow up n be happy shit is made easy for us to get


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Nothing is new everything has been here beforehand what u want them to do start a new plant from scratch no seed or clone ?


your missing tha point... 
if your a breeder,, do your OWN work... 
like thug pug $400 peanut butter,,,, a dispensary in cali can make those in no time...
but if thug used peanut butter in his crosses, that might be something ill be interested...


SmokyLungs said:


> Do u tell your customers before selling them a bag which breeder u obtained these genetics from?


no, dont have. 
my customers ALWAYS ask what is this???? what brand??? before i even take it out of the jar...


SmokyLungs said:


> man y'all need to grow up n be happy shit is made easy for us to get


get'em all... ill pass... more for you


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2016)

Beemo said:


> why dont these so called new breeders do some real work... or do they only know how to CHUCK....
> like work the line and create something new....
> like 303/gu/greendot monster cookies and h&l appalachia, something worked...


Just because Hyundai makes low cost cars, doesn't mean that their business model is flawed compared to BMW.

A good business plan is to identify a market, even within a market, then produce the corresponding product in a cost effective manner.



kmog33 said:


> im good on it too with the exception of their "elite line", which bothers me on a couple different levels.
> 
> /QUOTE]


We show our disdain by not making that purchase.


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Just because Hyundai makes low cost cars, doesn't mean that their business model is flawed compared to BMW.
> A good business plan is to identify a market, even within a market, then produce the corresponding product in a cost effective manner.


i agree.... big believer of, you get what you paid for...
just like jordans and fake jordans,, there's a market for both


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 31, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i agree.... big believer of, you get what you paid for...
> just like jordans and fake jordans,, there's a market for both


Even Jordan's aint quality no more compared to their old releases


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i agree.... big believer of, you get what you paid for...
> just like jordans and fake jordans,, there's a market for both


In a blind taste test, I'll bet you couldn't tell the difference between Safeway's private label ranch dressing, and Hidden Valley ranch.


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> In a blind taste test, I'll bet you couldn't tell the difference between Safeway's private label ranch dressing, and Hidden Valley ranch.


yuck.... dont like hidden valley ranch...
no different than a restaurant... they all shop at cisco...


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 31, 2016)

Beemo said:


> your missing tha point...
> if your a breeder,, do your OWN work...
> like thug pug $400 peanut butter,,,, a dispensary in cali can make those in no time...
> but if thug used peanut butter in his crosses, that might be something ill be interested...
> ...


I know what your saying but u are acting like they just grab seeds from other companies and slap their label on them they still make their own crosses with other strains that have a lot of recognition what's wrong with that?


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 31, 2016)

Wing stop ranch beats any fancy label ranch !


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I know what your saying but u are acting like they just grab seeds from other companies and slap their label on them they still make their own crosses with other strains that have a lot of recognition what's wrong with that?


There are good cats with respect, and other cats that don't see it as necessary or worthwhile.

I'd say that's about it.


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2016)

from a breeder that actually breeds and further his lines... and very knowledgeable with botany breeding

why this breeder will never reverse his cuttings...
" I have stated that in the past. It is due to the methods used to reverse the cuttings. I have seen many breeders projects go south quickly when they get reports back of up to 50% of the seed stock herming on their testers. This is far too risky for me to venture into. "

how many did ihg reverse their cuts?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2016)

Beemo said:


> from a breeder that actually breeds and further his lines... and very knowledgeable with botany breeding
> 
> why this breeder will never reverse his cuttings...
> " I have stated that in the past. It is due to the methods used to reverse the cuttings. I have seen many breeders projects go south quickly when they get reports back of up to 50% of the seed stock herming on their testers. This is far too risky for me to venture into. "
> ...


Somebody knows, and I guess somebody cares. I had one bump on regs for fems, but otherwise have jars of stellar smoke for little $ investment. That's still the goal, right?


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Somebody knows, and I guess somebody cares. I had one bump on regs for fems, but otherwise have jars of stellar smoke for little $ investment. That's still the goal, right?


hopefully the goal for them is to put out quality... not quantity


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2016)

Beemo said:


> hopefully the goal for them is to put out quality... not quantity


They have their goals, and I have mine. It's been a good match so far.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 31, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i agree.... big believer of, you get what you paid for...


In most cases I'd agree with that. I would never argue that a Kia Sorento is comparable to a BMW 6 series. The BMW is a better car, with better parts, that goes faster, looks nicer, and will last longer. There are tangible differences that set them apart.

Do you feel that you can use that same logic when it comes to marijuana seed makers ? I don't. Every single one of these breeders is using, or has access to the exact same genetics. Ghost OG, SFV OG, cookies, Blue Dream, Golden Goat, etc, etc. Shit, some of them are even using the same or similar males. How is one companies Ghost OG x OG male worth $300, and the other companies Ghost OG x OG male worth $75? What sets them apart to the degree that one is worth 4x as much....aside from hype and marketing?


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Do you feel that you can use that same logic when it comes to marijuana seed makers ?


i do... not every breeder can get the same cuts from the originator... 
its always, it came from a buddy of mine, he's tha cousin of the orgn kid... its legit I swear....


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 31, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i do... not every breeder can get the same cuts from the originator...
> its always, it came from a buddy of mine, he's tha cousin of the orgn kid... its legit I swear....


Well, if that's the case then maybe I'd agree. 5-10 years ago I'd say that was the case. I'm not sure about that anymore though. I find it hard to believe that Sin, or Bodhi, or Professor P don't have access to the same cuts as everyone else does. I'm no well connected breeder, but I bet I could get my hands on the majority of these trendy clone only's if I really wanted to. Things have really changed recently.


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, if that's the case then maybe I'd agree. 5-10 years ago I'd say that was the case. I'm not sure about that anymore though. I find it hard to believe that Sin, or Bodhi, or Professor P don't have access to the same cuts as everyone else does. I'm no well connected breeder, but I bet I could get my hands on the majority of these trendy clone only's if I really wanted to. Things have really changed recently.


well known breeders that been in the game dont have that problem...
not into clones period... like to find my own gem...
but if i did want a clone, i want it from the originator.. not from a dispensary...
pretty much all the exclusive strains are at the dispensary's...
they say its ghost og... but is it from orgn kid??
which would you rather have?

EDIT: the dispensary could be selling you this clone... LOL... its ghost og tho
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/apothecary-genetics-seeds-ghost-og/prod_4526.html


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 31, 2016)

Beemo said:


> well known breeders that been in the game dont have that problem...
> not into clones period... like to find my own gem...
> but if i did want a clone, i want it from the originator.. not from a dispensary...
> pretty much all the exclusive strains are at the dispensary's...
> ...


For sure on the dispensaries. I don't trust them one bit. I've been duped more than once. Pretty much any cut that I've got from a fellow grower has been great though. Now, can I verify with 100% certainty that my Blue Dream, or GG#4, or cookies is the real deal? No I can't....but they all produce excellent smoke, which is all I really care about. If I were a breeder I'd have to do my due diligence before selling something as x when it could in fact be y.


----------



## Beemo (May 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> If I were a breeder I'd have to do my due diligence before selling something as x when it could in fact be y.



as a consumer, thats all i ask....


----------



## Vato_504 (May 31, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Not true they made two crosses with dosido n they could of said fuck dude n released them but they didn't their strains are available to the public lot of people making profit of growing so what's the big deal if someone crosses them? and nobody is buying their gear like that just for some freebies only a few purchases have been made on firestax u can tell cuz they have 40 packs for a lot of shit still untouched and tdt has little to no stock off ihg gear


Yea stax want top dollar with his taxing ass. I just told my potna he to damn high. That's the only thing I can say about greedyline his prices was official and substrate.


----------



## kmog33 (May 31, 2016)

Animal pie stacks way nicer outside.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> In most cases I'd agree with that.





Beemo said:


> , thats all i ask....





st0wandgrow said:


> Things have really changed recently.


I'll say. Who are you guys, and what have you done with beemo and st0wandgrow?


----------



## madininagyal (May 31, 2016)

I laugh so hard after that post you make my day amos lol


----------



## daybreaker (Jun 1, 2016)

microwave...LOL


----------



## daybreaker (Jun 1, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I'll say. Who are you guys, and what have you done with beemo and st0wandgrow?


we're undercover cops and we have your local.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 1, 2016)

Beemo said:


> your missing tha point...
> if your a breeder,, do your OWN work...
> like thug pug $400 peanut butter,,,, a dispensary in cali can make those in no time...
> but if thug used peanut butter in his crosses, that might be something ill be interested...
> ...


Thug Pug not charging those prices tho they really only want $80 a pack. It's how good the crosses are which has drove up demand and the banks like greenline are holding them and auctioning them. But at least he took a male he found and hit it with to make the PBB but IHG just reversing the Dosidos and hitting stuff so I can see the rage with that but it won't be long before someone else does and sells s1s too. It's on he open market


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jun 2, 2016)

Purple animal kush smoke report shit got me high ass hell man


----------



## daybreaker (Jun 2, 2016)

Sounds yummy.im just turned to 12/12 with some monster cookies,Bluniverse,Lotus Larry Og,Huckleberry Kush,Sky Pilot and cookie fam GSC.not to mention Pineapple Fields,Chocolate Fondue,Power Cookies,Snapple and Animal Cookies.the pallet will be pleased.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 2, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> Sounds yummy.im just turned to 12/12 with some monster cookies,Bluniverse,Lotus Larry Og,Huckleberry Kush,Sky Pilot and cookie fam GSC.not to mention Pineapple Fields,Chocolate Fondue,Power Cookies,Snapple and Animal Cookies.the pallet will be pleased.


Which ones are IHG ?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 2, 2016)

Noah's ark








lemon crippler











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intenseneal (Jun 5, 2016)

PGSCxAC smoke report and harvest report. Got 40.1g off the 1 small plant, about a 18 inch plant scrog. Smells just like cookie strain should. Not very dence and smaller sized buds but i think some of that is grower error. It popped a few nanners in late flower so something to watch for it you let it past 9 weeks. Smokes good and its only been curing for a week so still needs more time. High is pretty good.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 5, 2016)

Lemon crippler chop. Would've gone a few more days but threw a couple bananas.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caligrown_ca (Jun 6, 2016)

on ig in_house just posted the only seedbanks he works with, saying absolutely not about greenline... thats where i got my 'jack cookies' from... bummer


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jun 6, 2016)

they worked together in the past, your seeds are legit. GL just won't be getting any restocks


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 6, 2016)

caligrown_ca said:


> on ig in_house just posted the only seedbanks he works with, saying absolutely not about greenline... thats where i got my 'jack cookies' from... bummer


My lemon crippler smells more like jack cookies than gth X animal cookies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> My lemon crippler smells more like jack cookies than gth X animal cookies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had one that was bright lemon, and the other was not at all; a very subdued taste and smell, but the stone was very good.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I had one that was bright lemon, and the other was not at all; a very subdued taste and smell, but the stone was very good.


Mines all jack. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Mines all jack. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never had it, so I wouldn't know - is that a good thing?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I've never had it, so I wouldn't know - is that a good thing?


Jack Herrer is a lot more sativa then works for my medical stuff. But I'll get back after I smoke it. Might be alright. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 6, 2016)

Hmmmmm. I swear these conversations happened verbatim in the old GGG thread like a year ago. 

My goal is to get nice genetics that don't cost so much I have to eat ramen for a month. 

 
@Amos Otis heres is the purple gsc X animal cookies at about day 35. As you can see I tried to take the pic through my lumis. I hate hps pics. Not sure if this is any better though. 

I'm loving her smells.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 6, 2016)

White hulk nugs.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 7, 2016)

I talked to poweredbydiesel420 today and he told me they stopped giving product to greenline because he was tampering with packs. He said if you got ihg gear from greenline there's a good chance your not growing what you bought. Figured I should let you all know there is some shady shit going on.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 7, 2016)

Pbd420 has absolutely zero credibility. When called on their bullshit PBD gave us some rigamarole about how to germinate seeds as if everyone here isnt an experienced grower and then doubled down by falling back on the "our seeds are souvenirs".....again as if everyone on a growing forum doesnt buy seeds to grow.

Fuck what he has to say. Chances are they are just as responsible for any shadiness. How many seedbanks are they going to blame for their crap?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 7, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I talked to poweredbydiesel420 today and he told me they stopped giving product to greenline because he was tampering with packs. He said if you got ihg gear from greenline there's a good chance your not growing what you bought. Figured I should let you all know there is some shady shit going on.


hmmm, i swear i've heard this before......the seed bank always changes, but the breeder doesn't...hmmmmmmm. Sounds like IHG needs better packaging.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 7, 2016)

Isnt greenline the one they were beefing with on IG? Pretty sure someone posted some of that in here.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 7, 2016)

Yea they are beefing. I told him I had problems with his gear and that's the reason he gave me. He just sent me a dm saying he was going to give me some packs of his newer stock to make up for the hassle. I hope he keeps his word.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 7, 2016)

according to this thread, TDT, Seeds Here Now, Greenline, etc all repackage IHG seeds. Only common factor is IHG.


----------



## forestbud (Jun 7, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> 2-3...


Heck! I'll be happy with above one! She got bigger, tallest and widest in my garden. 3.5 feet high and 2 inches over 3.5 feet wide!






IHG Crystal Cookies







Chubby Connoisseur Genetics GDP S1


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2016)

Noah's ark is a lagger. But prettiest I've seen from my ihg gear











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 9, 2016)

Kmog you are going to make me pop one of these Purple Ark freebies I've got....must....resist...urge


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Kmog you are going to make me pop one of these Purple Ark freebies I've got....must....resist...urge


Honestly, best structure I've seen out of their gear for sure. It looks awesome haha. Really long flowering time I think like 11 weeks so far and still looks like another week or so. Tbh I'm about to chop the two laggers in the tent if they're not done in the next couple days. The space needs to be full, not taken up by two horrendously long flowering plants lol. They both look/smell super fire though and will only get better, so there's my quandary lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 9, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Kmog you are going to make me pop one of these Purple Ark freebies I've got....must....resist...urge


I tried an couldn't I decided on 3 Noah's ark and 2 purple fat pie both 100% success.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Noah's ark is a lagger. But prettiest I've seen from my ihg gear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit look good bro. You be having your foot on your plants neck for real. I think you @BigLittlejohn and Clearwater has grown their shit the best.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Shit look good bro. You be having your foot on your plants neck for real. I think you @BigLittlejohn and Clearwater has grown their shit the best.


Thanks I appreciate that. . I've seen Amos and Elvis do some good stuff with their gear as well . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 9, 2016)

I got two of the of the purple gsc x animal cookies goin currently a week into 12/12... Looking pretty decent thus far


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 9, 2016)

Cured up animal pie.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Shit look good bro. You be having your foot on your plants neck for real. I think you @BigLittlejohn and Clearwater has grown their shit the best.


That's awfully nice of you but TBH I feel like I've done shitty with their stuff and guys like amos, elvis and greenlight have done far better with their gear than I have.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Thanks I appreciate that. . I've seen Amos and Elvis do some good stuff with their gear as well .





BigLittlejohn said:


> That's awfully nice of you but TBH I feel like I've done shitty with their stuff and guys like amos, elvis and greenlight have done far better with their gear than I have.


The IHGs I've ran have all been easy and happy growers; all the credit goes to the plants.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> The IHGs I've ran have all been easy and happy growers; all the credit goes to the plants.


Seems like everybody is coming around on ihg.....


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Seems like everybody is coming around on ihg.....


The ones that aren't herms or premie seem to do fairly well. Still seeing a lot of posts about herms from their gear. But I think that's a gamble when running fems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The ones that aren't herms or premie seem to do fairly well. Still seeing a lot of posts about herms from their gear. But I think that's a gamble when running fems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was hoping someone was gonna happy Gilmore that line and say.... Well I'm not Doug!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I was hoping someone was gonna happy Gilmore that line and say.... Well I'm not Doug!!!


I think my favorite posts in every breeders threads are the haters. The unmerited ones anyway. Like the one dude that was on here botching about how some breeder didn't pick him to test even though he was one of the first responses. Which obviously entitied him priority in testing even though he didn't have a single finished(or documented I dunno) grow in existence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I was hoping someone was gonna happy Gilmore that line and say.... Well I'm not Doug!!!


Well I'm not, Bry... 


I won't be picking up any more of their gear anyway lol. The stuff I've run from them is cool, but nothing that stands out enough for me to continue to run them over my current stable or my own crosses. Decent stuff though. And the price point is right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Well I'm not, Bry...
> 
> 
> I won't be picking up any more of their gear anyway lol. The stuff I've run from them is cool, but nothing that stands out enough for me to continue to run them over my current stable or my own crosses. Decent stuff though. And the price point is right.
> ...


Thanks buddy I needed that lol the animated haters are the best... If I get herms I just report it to the masses and chalk it up in the loss column...I've got a few packs I need to run... Black cherry bx, eagle scout, spirit animal, platinum sherbert, and a mendo breathe f2 cross.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Thanks buddy I needed that lol the animated haters are the best... If I get herms I just report it to the masses and chalk it up in the loss column...I've got a few packs I need to run... Black cherry bx, eagle scout, spirit animal, platinum sherbert, and a mendo breathe f2 cross.


Me too, mendobreath X plat bubba, ookb, and wild cherry cookies. Have them but haven't run yet. They'll get in my space the next couple cycles. And I'll pop the rest of my animal pie pack as well at somepoint. But it's not like with the first pack of Gogi I ever grew, where the first couple I popped had me popping the rest of the pack halfway through flowering the first and picking up another pack, haha.

Granted now that I have mendobreath crosses from dvg, gromer and cannardo the ogkb and mendobreath crosses from ihg may get put on the backburner for a bit haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Seems like everybody is coming around on ihg.....


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 10, 2016)

Im running their Mother of All Cherries right now but I'm not copping any more of their gear or running any fems from them. I have not come around on Outhouse...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 10, 2016)

So.......who's holding IHG fems and dealing w/ buyer's remorse?  Just curious.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 10, 2016)

*Raises hand, kicks some rocks*


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> So.......who's holding IHG fems and dealing w/ buyer's remorse?  Just curious.


My lemon crippler so far have been not what I was expecting or looking for. A couple duds and one super sativa pheno. So that's money that could've been better spent. But my animal pie were decent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir72 (Jun 10, 2016)

Is it just me or does this lil nitro cookies look really sativa like?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

Sir72 said:


> Is it just me or does this lil nitro cookies look really sativa like?


I would say very sativa Dom. 

Definitely a hybrid though. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2016)

I have to say: My In house plants look and smell as good or better than the top dawg, cannaventure, Ocean Grown, Bodhi and GGG I have going with them.

I had an issue with regs being labeled as fems but I usually grow all regs and was totally used to having plants be male. Not a huge deal to me personally.

The Purple Gsc x Animal cookies @Amos Otis are honestly looking some of the best outta the whole bunch. Smells like purple cookie dough at day 40-ish and is really strating to look beefy (i tortured and supercropped her to death and they love the abuse). TBH they are one of the strains I'm most looking forward to smoking at this point.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have to say: My In house plants look and smell as good or better than the top dawg, cannaventure, Ocean Grown, Bodhi and GGG I have going with them.
> 
> I had an issue with regs being labeled as fems but I usually grow all regs and was totally used to having plants be male. Not a huge deal to me personally.
> 
> The Purple Gsc x Animal cookies @Amos Otis are honestly looking some of the best outta the whole bunch. Smells like purple cookie dough at day 40-ish and is really strating to look beefy (i tortured and supercropped her to death and they love the abuse). TBH they are one of the strains I'm most looking forward to smoking at this point.


SOLD! hahaha


----------



## greencropper (Jun 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have to say: My In house plants look and smell as good or better than the top dawg, cannaventure, Ocean Grown, Bodhi and GGG I have going with them.
> 
> I had an issue with regs being labeled as fems but I usually grow all regs and was totally used to having plants be male. Not a huge deal to me personally.
> 
> The Purple Gsc x Animal cookies @Amos Otis are honestly looking some of the best outta the whole bunch. Smells like purple cookie dough at day 40-ish and is really strating to look beefy (i tortured and supercropped her to death and they love the abuse). TBH they are one of the strains I'm most looking forward to smoking at this point.


any chance of some pics of that purp gsc x animal?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have to say: My In house plants look and smell as good or better than the top dawg, cannaventure, Ocean Grown, Bodhi and GGG I have going with them.
> 
> I had an issue with regs being labeled as fems but I usually grow all regs and was totally used to having plants be male. Not a huge deal to me personally.
> 
> The Purple Gsc x Animal cookies @Amos Otis are honestly looking some of the best outta the whole bunch. Smells like purple cookie dough at day 40-ish and is really strating to look beefy (i tortured and supercropped her to death and they love the abuse). TBH they are one of the strains I'm most looking forward to smoking at this point.


Pics or you know the rest  jk bro lol


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 11, 2016)

IHG Purple Animal Kush

I had 2 seedlings, these were fems. One hermied so bad. I ran it again just in case, it hermied again. It had such a bomb fruit smell tho, seriously so fire. too bad.
The other one I kept, is pictured below. You can see the cookies bud structure imo. Strait fire. Very potent. Complex kush taste.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 11, 2016)

Purple gsc x animal.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 11, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> The Purple Gsc x Animal cookies @Amos Otis are honestly looking some of the best outta the whole bunch. Smells like purple cookie dough at day 40-ish and is really strating to look beefy (i tortured and supercropped her to death and they love the abuse). TBH they are one of the strains I'm most looking forward to smoking at this point.


I have 4 of these, and won't have a chance to pop them until after your harvest and smoke report. How convenient!. 



rocknratm said:


> IHG Purple Animal Kush
> 
> The other one I kept, is pictured below. You can see the cookies bud structure imo. Strait fire. Very potent. Complex kush taste.


That's a solid report. I went 3 for 3 males from the fem PAKs as most know, but they'll get another chance at some point. 

My clone of #2 pheno Rainbow Cookies is going to be done at < 45 days. None of pheno 1 or 2 left home, and the clone will not be allowed anywhere but in jars in the cupboard. Fantastic smoke in every way......no denying it. All for me and the atmgf, and favored visitors. It's that good.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2016)

Lemon crippler real chunky.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 12, 2016)

Purple gsc X animal cookies day 42


----------



## kindnug (Jun 12, 2016)

2nd+3rd pics got a cool back-ground


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 12, 2016)

I think both of my purple gsc x animal are males.... I'll need a little while longer to be certain ....


----------



## intenseneal (Jun 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3706117 View attachment 3706118 View attachment 3706119 View attachment 3706120 View attachment 3706122
> Purple gsc X animal cookies day 42


PGSCxAC looking good. I had 2 phenoms 1 just finished and was not to impressive, hoping the other is a winner.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 12, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3706117 View attachment 3706118 View attachment 3706119 View attachment 3706120 View attachment 3706122
> Purple gsc X animal cookies day 42


Love that second pic !!!!!!!
Great photography


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 12, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Love that second pic !!!!!!!
> Great photography


Thanks! I just grabbed a book to try to shield the hps. It happened to look nice.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 12, 2016)

This is my best out of three so far on Noah's ark. Not much going on yet but for only five days old I am happy. Hope for good things


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 12, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> View attachment 3706741 This is my best out of three so far on Noah's ark. Not much going on yet but for only five days old I am happy. Hope for good things


Mine was a really slow starter. But prettiest calyx structure I've had from their gear. Really solid nugs as well. Kind of long flower 10.5ish weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Mine was a really slow starter. But prettiest calyx structure I've had from their gear. Really solid nugs as well. Kind of long flower 10.5ish weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope I get something good out of the three. Other two are not really slow just not keeping up with this one. I have a a couple fat purple pie hit the dirt the same day and they are lagging a little bit.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 13, 2016)

Both purple gsc X animal are confirmed males. Dam ihg got me.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Both purple gsc X animal are confirmed males. Dam ihg got me.


Were they labeled fems


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Were they labeled fems


They sure were lol femgular....who knows what actually were regardless of what was on the Baggie from tdt


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> They sure were lol femgular....who knows what actually were regardless of what was on the Baggie from tdt


Outhouse strikes again......sorry bry.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 13, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Outhouse strikes again......sorry bry.


Yeah it's a bummer... Luckily I didn't have any expectations lol hopefully I'll get better results from the ihg beans that I actually purchased


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> They sure were lol femgular....who knows what actually were regardless of what was on the Baggie from tdt


Damn bro it happened to you too? Same shit happened to me. I've been asking ihg on ig house this could have happened and it took almost a month to get a answer about that. There claiming seed banks are tampering with there gear specifically greenline but some of my packs from tdt were also messed up. Poweredbydiesel said he'd make it right and send me some new stock but he still hasn't answered me when I asked him when can I expect the package of fresh gear in. I hope he keeps his word and comes through. If I talk to him again I'll tell him more people are having problems with their gear from tdt. We are the people who keep them in business so I hope they make things right for all of us that got screwed.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 13, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Damn bro it happened to you too? Same shit happened to me. I've been asking ihg on ig house this could have happened and it took almost a month to get a answer about that. There claiming seed banks are tampering with there gear specifically greenline but some of my packs from tdt were also messed up. Poweredbydiesel said he'd make it right and send me some new stock but he still hasn't answered me when I asked him when can I expect the package of fresh gear in. I hope he keeps his word and comes through. If I talk to him again I'll tell him more people are having problems with their gear from tdt. We are the people who keep them in business so I hope they make things right for all of us that got screwed.


Ya they got me but they were freebies so it's whatev. They've gotten a lot of peeps here with dem femgular freebies haha


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 13, 2016)

Dude...just chalk it up as a loss. PBD ain't gonna make it right and they continue to blame seedbanks when they are the 1 constant in the equation.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 13, 2016)

By the way he said all new stock will be in tamper proof packages so this should solve the problem.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 13, 2016)

Yea I hear ya biglittlejohn. I'm just holding out hope he'll keep his word but I'm not going to count on it. I guess we'll see.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 13, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Dude...just chalk it up as a loss. PBD ain't gonna make it right and they continue to blame seedbanks when they are the 1 constant in the equation.


True dat...they love pointing the finger at the banks. I'm not even mad haha I knew the likelihood of this happening was strong. If my paid for packs are stringing males then maybe I'll have some words


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 13, 2016)

I hope I am wring and they do make it right but seedbanks entire business model is handling the beans with necessary care. I simply do not buy that seedbanks are tampering with merchandise they hope to sell or that they are only tampering with outhouse beans.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 13, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Damn bro it happened to you too? Same shit happened to me. I've been asking ihg on ig house this could have happened and it took almost a month to get a answer about that. There claiming seed banks are tampering with there gear specifically greenline but some of my packs from tdt were also messed up. Poweredbydiesel said he'd make it right and send me some new stock but he still hasn't answered me when I asked him when can I expect the package of fresh gear in. I hope he keeps his word and comes through. If I talk to him again I'll tell him more people are having problems with their gear from tdt. We are the people who keep them in business so I hope they make things right for all of us that got screwed.


Yeah. Happened to me too. Only thing I learned was to never give these guys money.

I have a pack of OGKB X secret weapon. Who knows what's in there. Lol


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 13, 2016)

Well if it was a problem these tamper proof packs should solve it. If it keeps happening with the tamper proof packs than we know who to blame. I hate all this finger pointing though just wish everybody could be honest but that's not how it is.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 13, 2016)

I will give a company a 2nd chance when they own their fuck up and take steps to make it right. I am human and make mistakes too. Bob has the right idea methinks


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

8.5 gram Lemon crippler top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah. Happened to me too. Only thing I learned was to never give these guys money.


I sense that more peeps want to get out from under their 'femgulars'.......


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Both purple gsc X animal are confirmed males. Dam ihg got me.


Actually one is a herm as I am seeing a pistil or two now along with balls.The other is still all male at this point.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 14, 2016)

It's kinda sad to see how many hermies people are getting from IHG, they must use the most unstable genetics and poor breeding practices.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> It's kinda sad to see how many hermies people are getting from IHG, they must use the most unstable genetics and poor breeding practices.


For real.... Given these were some of the real old stuff when they came on the scene... Maybe their newer stuff is a little less prone? These are the first two ihg beans I've ever ran... Off to a great start lol the 3 others I have going are sin city fems.... all happy females


----------



## NuggyNic (Jun 14, 2016)

Y'all need to stop calling them hermies. Hermies are very rare. A majority of the industry is incorrect with their hermie labeling. A hermie is from seed. Two x chromosomes is a female. The Y chromosome doesn't just appear out of no where. They're just making nanners from stress and the genetics could be sensitive to stress. Don't stress em and you won't get seeds. http://www.herb.com/genetics.html


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 14, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> Y'all need to stop calling them hermies. Hermies are very rare. A majority of the industry is incorrect with their hermie labeling. A hermie is from seed. Two x chromosomes is a female. The Y chromosome doesn't just appear out of no where. They're just making nanners from stress and the genetics could be sensitive to stress. Don't stress em and you won't get seeds. http://www.herb.com/genetics.html


Call it what you want, it is undesirable and not every strain does it. But a lot of their projects seem to stress easily, whatever that stress may be.
"Stress" could be as simple as artificial lighting, light intensity or even just how dry you let the soil get.
But when grown in the same conditions as 2 other strains the only strain to have an issue was ihg freebie. Just what it is man, I'm not pointing fingers nowhere but it'seems a fool me once kinda deal ya know.
I liquidated my ihg stash and wish the recipient dank harvests, but not worth the potential issues for me and so I move on to the next one.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 14, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> Y'all need to stop calling them hermies. Hermies are very rare. A majority of the industry is incorrect with their hermie labeling. A hermie is from seed. Two x chromosomes is a female. The Y chromosome doesn't just appear out of no where. They're just making nanners from stress and the genetics could be sensitive to stress. Don't stress em and you won't get seeds. http://www.herb.com/genetics.html


Haha ok pal. These aren't late flower nanners dipshit. No stress organic growing. You're right tho, they are kinda rare since most breeders will stress and select non herms.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 14, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Call it what you want, it is undesirable and not every strain does it. But a lot of their projects seem to stress easily, whatever that stress may be.
> "Stress" could be as simple as artificial lighting, light intensity or even just how dry you let the soil get.
> But when grown in the same conditions as 2 other strains the only strain to have an issue was ihg freebie. Just what it is man, I'm not pointing fingers nowhere but it'seems a fool me once kinda deal ya know.
> I liquidated my ihg stash and wish the recipient dank harvests, but not worth the potential issues for me and so I move on to the next one.


Word!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 14, 2016)

It is a little irritating that this convo has been going on for 154 pages with plenty of people showing off the fact that they know how to get out of the plant's way as it produces quality product but the first contribution is to school us all on hermies and nanners as if we can't tell when a plant is showing both male and female traits. If it has balls and pistils it's properly called hermie.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 14, 2016)

I wonder if they learned how to breed from Swerve....


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 14, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> I wonder if they learned how to breed from Swerve....


Heh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NuggyNic (Jun 14, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> It is a little irritating that this convo has been going on for 154 pages with plenty of people showing off the fact that they know how to get out of the plant's way as it produces quality product but the first contribution is to school us all on hermies and nanners as if we can't tell when a plant is showing both male and female traits. If it has balls and pistils it's properly called hermie.


Nanners are a female part. They don't have any male in them therefore they are not a hermie. If you think a nanner means it's a hermie than a female would be a very rare sight. 1/2000 or 3000 seeds produced from male pollen are hermies. If you think that nanners are hermies than 1/5000+ are what you guys call females. I already provided a link and it is from a trusted source in the industry. Believe what you want but your mistaken.


----------



## NuggyNic (Jun 14, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> It is a little irritating that this convo has been going on for 154 pages with plenty of people showing off the fact that they know how to get out of the plant's way as it produces quality product but the first contribution is to school us all on hermies and nanners as if we can't tell when a plant is showing both male and female traits. If it has balls and pistils it's properly called hermie.


Nanners don't even resemble balls. They look like bananas. Hence "nanner"!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 14, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> Nanners don't even resemble balls. They look like bananas. Hence "nanner"![/QUOTE
> Are you a rep for IHG? If not you might wanna buy some of their gear and run it stress free and see if you can get the perfect female.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 14, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> Nanners are a female part. They don't have any male in them therefore they are not a hermie. If you think a nanner means it's a hermie than a female would be a very rare sight. 1/2000 or 3000 seeds produced from male pollen are hermies. If you think that nanners are hermies than 1/5000+ are what you guys call females. I already provided a link and it is from a trusted source in the industry. Believe what you want but your mistaken.


This is incorrect. Pretty much every part of it. 

1. Nanners are male parts. You've forced a female that doesn't carry a Y chromosome to sprout male reproductive parts. Just because they don't carry the male chromosome, does not make the part of the plant anatomy they are swap genders. 

2. More often than not, females from regular seeds are 100% female and do not express any hermaphroditic traits. This means 0 male flowers/nanners/balls. Not 1 in 5000. 

3. Some strains are more prone to hermaphroditism than others. 

Where are you getting these numbers? 

I think what you are referring to is true hermaphrodites vs environmentally induced. Both types are hermaphrodites, one is just genetically predetermined 100% chance, the other is stress/grower/environment related.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 14, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> Nanners don't even resemble balls. They look like bananas. Hence "nanner"!


Exactly my fucking point.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 14, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> Nanners are a female part. They don't have any male in them therefore they are not a hermie. If you think a nanner means it's a hermie than a female would be a very rare sight. 1/2000 or 3000 seeds produced from male pollen are hermies. If you think that nanners are hermies than 1/5000+ are what you guys call females. I already provided a link and it is from a trusted source in the industry. Believe what you want but your mistaken.


Perhaps you should try reading what I wrote again If you have any english reading comprehension you will see that I said balls (pollen sacs) and pistils are properly called hermies. 

Not sure where you got out of that that I think nanners are thr same thing.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 14, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> Nanners are a female part. They don't have any male in them therefore they are not a hermie. If you think a nanner means it's a hermie than a female would be a very rare sight. 1/2000 or 3000 seeds produced from male pollen are hermies. If you think that nanners are hermies than 1/5000+ are what you guys call females. I already provided a link and it is from a trusted source in the industry. Believe what you want but your mistaken.





NuggyNic said:


> Nanners don't even resemble balls. They look like bananas. Hence "nanner"!


Is this guy trolling or for real?


----------



## blackforest (Jun 14, 2016)

My cherry gorilla (IHG) throws a few nanners late in flower, around day 60, they don't self pollinate at all, and there are very few. It's without fail, regardless of system, stress, anything. Obviously a survival trait. My blue power I grew grows male flowers on the lowers every time, and can self pollinate, although rare and very isolated which I find strange. I recently grew a fangbanger og that grew balls and pistils at the same rate at the same time too (scrapped). Also had a sin city incredible power that hermed to to the point it pollinated my entire tent pretty much unnoticed. Not exactly useful information, but I remember my children that have disappointed me.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm all for honesty. e.g. If I (not sure why this would ever happen) popped a Barney's seed and it turned out great I would report it. 

I personally have only had the "femgular" problem so far (all freebies from TDT). No hermies or balls or nanners (yet) day 43. But I was just in my garden and smelled the lemon crippler I could reach and it is straight up lemon peel cleaner 100%. Smoke reports will follow but I am impressed so far despite this thread. Just being honest.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm all for honesty. e.g. If I (not sure why this would ever happen) popped a Barney's seed and it turned out great I would report it.
> 
> I personally have only had the "femgular" problem so far (all freebies from TDT). No hermies or balls or nanners (yet) day 43. But I was just in my garden and smelled the lemon crippler I could reach and it is straight up lemon peel cleaner 100%. Smoke reports will follow but I am impressed so far despite this thread. Just being honest.


Nice to hear you got lemon out of yours. Show some promise for the rest of my pack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackforest (Jun 14, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm all for honesty. e.g. If I (not sure why this would ever happen) popped a Barney's seed and it turned out great I would report it.
> 
> I personally have only had the "femgular" problem so far (all freebies from TDT). No hermies or balls or nanners (yet) day 43. But I was just in my garden and smelled the lemon crippler I could reach and it is straight up lemon peel cleaner 100%. Smoke reports will follow but I am impressed so far despite this thread. Just being honest.


That cherry gorilla I'm growing has got nothing but rave reviews from everyone I've given it to. She hits high in every department, yield, smell, taste, etc. Well worth the time to grow it and I don't say that very often. IHG isn't really a breeder, but more like access to coveted strains via chuck. I think there's a difference between the two as there should be. Some dice rolls are riskier than others is the way I like to look at it. I think it's fun yet annoying at the same time.


----------



## NuggyNic (Jun 15, 2016)

I provided a link. It explains the science behind it. That's all I can do. To not acknowledge the link or provide a counter displays intelligence levels. It has been documented for hundreds of years. Botonists are aware that a female anther does exist and so does intelligent beings who do proper due diligence. I've played the nanner game. I laugh when those who are uneducated on the subject keep on screaming hermie and then pretend to know what they're talking about. Obviously not botonists. Or experienced growers. I'll provide the link again explaining in detail the science of hermaphrodism and nanners. If your in the industry and you don't consider the stoners cookbook a reliable source to any degree then I'm sorry. Have fun throwing away perfectly good genetics. You should maybe learn what's causing your nanners. If you want to have your argument have any credit you best be posting a link from a reputable source or it holds no value. It's just an uneducated soul flapping his lips. http://www.herb.com/genetics.html


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> I provided a link. It explains the science behind it. That's all I can do. To not acknowledge the link or provide a counter displays intelligence levels. It has been documented for hundreds of years. Botonists are aware that a female anther does exist and so does intelligent beings who do proper due diligence. I've played the nanner game. I laugh when those who are uneducated on the subject keep on screaming hermie and then pretend to know what they're talking about. Obviously not botonists. Or experienced growers. I'll provide the link again explaining in detail the science of hermaphrodism and nanners. If your in the industry and you don't consider the stoners cookbook a reliable source to any degree then I'm sorry. Have fun throwing away perfectly good genetics. You should maybe learn what's causing your nanners. If you want to have your argument have any credit you best be posting a link from a reputable source or it holds no value. It's just an uneducated soul flapping his lips. http://www.herb.com/genetics.html


Here are some sources that disagree with yours.

https://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogen/marijuana-hermaphroditism/

http://www.spliffseeds.nl/what-to-do-with-a-hermaphrodite-cannabis-plant.html

http://www.growweedeasy.com/male-plants-bananas-hermies

https://forum.grasscity.com/threads/everything-you-need-to-know-about-hermies.1001119/

http://www.dutch-passion.com/en/news-and-development/hermaphrodites/

https://www.royalqueenseeds.com/content/51-male-and-hermaphrodite-plants

https://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/beginners-forum/female-male-hermie-t12308.html

http://www.ilovegrowingmarijuana.com/male-female-hermaprodite-plants/

https://simple.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flowering_plant_sexuality

And if you want to do some real reading

http://aob.oxfordjournals.org/content/86/2/211.full.pdf






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2016)

This is from your own article as well. Do you even read what you're posting?

"Cannabis has been studied for many years because of its unusual sexuality. Besides the normal dioecious pattern, where each plant bears exclusively male or female flowers, it is not uncommon for some plants to have both male and female flowers. These are called hermaphrodites, or monoecious plants, or intersexes. Hermaphroditic plants form normal flowers of both sexes in a wide variety of arrangements, in both random and uniform distributions.


Natural Hermaphrodites


Some hermaphrodites seem to be genetically determined (protogenous). That is, they naturally form flowers of both sexes given normal growing conditions. Possibly genes carried on the autosomes (the chromosomes other than the sex chromosomes) modify the normal sexual expression. Monoecious varieties have been developed by hemp breeders in order to ensure uniform harvests.


It is also possible that these particular are polyploid, which means they have more than the usual two sets of chromosomes. This kind of hermaphrodite may have XXY (triploid), or XXYY or XXXY (tetraploid) sex chromosomes. However, no naturally occurring polyploids have ever been verified (by observation of the chromosomes) in any population of Cannabis. Polyploids have been induced in Cannabis by using mutagens, such as the alkaloid colchicine.


Whatever then genetic explanation may be, one or more of these natural hermaphrodites may randomly appear in any garden. They are sometimes faster-maturing, have larger leaves, and are larger in overall size than their unisexual siblings. They usually form flowers of both sexes uniformly in time and distribution, and in some unusual patterns. For example, from Mexican seed, we have seen a plant on which separate flowering cluster consisted of both female and male flowers: and upper section of female flowers had upraised stigmas, and a lower section of male flowers dangled beneath the female flowers. In other plants from Mexican seed, the growing tips throughout the plant have female flowers; male flowers sprout from the leaf axils along the main stem and branches. Plants from "Thai" seed sometimes form male and female flowers on separate branches. Branches with female flowers tend to predominate, but branches having mostly male flowers are located throughout the plant.


Abnormal Flowers, Intersexes, Reversals


Gender is set in the new plant at the time of fertilisation by its inheritance of either the X or the Y chromosome from the male (staminate) plant. With germination of the seed, the environment comes into play. Heritage sets the genetic program, but the environment can influence how the program runs. (Sexual expression in Cannabis is delicately balanced between the two.) The photoperiod, for example, controls the plant's sequence of development. Also, the plant's metabolism and life processes are dependent on growing conditions. When the environment does not allow a balance to be maintained, the normal genetic program may not be followed. This is mirrored by abnormal growth or sexual expression."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kona gold (Jun 15, 2016)

blackforest said:


> My cherry gorilla (IHG) throws a few nanners late in flower, around day 60, they don't self pollinate at all, and there are very few. It's without fail, regardless of system, stress, anything. Obviously a survival trait. My blue power I grew grows male flowers on the lowers every time, and can self pollinate, although rare and very isolated which I find strange. I recently grew a fangbanger og that grew balls and pistils at the same rate at the same time too (scrapped). Also had a sin city incredible power that hermed to to the point it pollinated my entire tent pretty much unnoticed. Not exactly useful information, but I remember my children that have disappointed me.


Yes if can be a survival trait in so me land race varatials.
But what, I believe, we are seeing, is the results of clone breeding. 
"Breeders ", take whatever ever popular clone that's the new rage, and all rush to make regs or fems of it! Who knows what the real parents that were used? So much bs and stories........like gsc.
Gsc is a herm bitch, but pollen is not very viable. It seems to throw balls around week 4, and nanners near the end!
I never had much of a problem with herms of any kind before this clone in seed form shit! 
Sometimes when you start working these line, you really see the vast number of recessive crap waiting inside. I have had what I've though we're solid male and female, cross them and wind up with herm offspring. 
Got to get So me breeders out there to make sure their genetics can make it past their f1/s1 pack's. Like say Bodhi, makes a cross, sends out testers, gets good feedback, then releases the hybrid to the gene pool. Someone then goes and f2's it, and it just turns to crap. Now the pool is tainted with poo! How many companies make this their practice? The majority I would think. So when you are ok that most strains show some herm recessiveness, you are now dealing in the poo pool!!!!!!!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 15, 2016)

I love how nuggy nic seems to be incapable of reading while sanctimoniously lecturing experienced growers debating a point nobody made. Do you have something to contribute to the thread about IHG? Because everyone reporting herms manners and quality grows are doing so based on experience not a fucking book. Balls and pistils is a hermie. Disagree all you want, it won't change the fact.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 15, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> I provided a link. It explains the science behind it. That's all I can do. To not acknowledge the link or provide a counter displays intelligence levels. It has been documented for hundreds of years. Botonists are aware that a female anther does exist and so does intelligent beings who do proper due diligence. I've played the nanner game. I laugh when those who are uneducated on the subject keep on screaming hermie and then pretend to know what they're talking about. Obviously not botonists. Or experienced growers. I'll provide the link again explaining in detail the science of hermaphrodism and nanners. If your in the industry and you don't consider the stoners cookbook a reliable source to any degree then I'm sorry. Have fun throwing away perfectly good genetics. You should maybe learn what's causing your nanners. If you want to have your argument have any credit you best be posting a link from a reputable source or it holds no value. It's just an uneducated soul flapping his lips. http://www.herb.com/genetics.html


You are the uneducated inexperienced Botanist, + obviously need to go back to school for proper spelling/reading comprehension.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 15, 2016)

kindnug said:


> You are the uneducated inexperienced Botanist, + obviously need to go back to school for proper spelling/reading comprehension.


Boom roasted


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 15, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> I provided a link. It explains the science behind it. That's all I can do. To not acknowledge the link or provide a counter displays intelligence levels. It has been documented for hundreds of years. Botonists are aware that a female anther does exist and so does intelligent beings who do proper due diligence. I've played the nanner game. I laugh when those who are uneducated on the subject keep on screaming hermie and then pretend to know what they're talking about. Obviously not botonists. Or experienced growers. I'll provide the link again explaining in detail the science of hermaphrodism and nanners. If your in the industry and you don't consider the stoners cookbook a reliable source to any degree then I'm sorry. Have fun throwing away perfectly good genetics. You should maybe learn what's causing your nanners. If you want to have your argument have any credit you best be posting a link from a reputable source or it holds no value. It's just an uneducated soul flapping his lips. http://www.herb.com/genetics.html


You're a joke. Beat it dork


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 15, 2016)

so the argument above is the difference between having male balls randomly on a female plant (hermie) and having the nanners (banana looking things) that usually show up late right? I think people call that a hermie but obviously those two things are very different. No idea on the technical terms, but I know both ways can throw pollen. in my experience balls show early like 2-4 weeks and show up at node points, but im sure it can be anywhere. nanners can show early or late usually later. 
I guess im just looking for the applicable knowledge, for my own sake here. not trying to add fuel to the fire but trying to clarify.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 15, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> Nanners don't even resemble balls. They look like bananas. Hence "nanner"!


I had full blown sacs at each internode on my bubba x tangie at the start of flower, right next to pistils. Not just "anthers", I will dig up the pic if you want. It's some where in this thread.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 15, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I had full blown sacs at each internode on my bubba x tangie at the start of flower, right next to pistils. Not just "anthers", I will dig up the pic if you want. It's some where in this thread.


Word... Mine had balls and pistils when it first started to show sex. I'm gonna pick the balls off and let it ride


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 15, 2016)

Ok well trying to stay on topic here, did anyone scoop the OGKB IX? What are the genetics on that does anyone know (obviously it has OGKB in it) ?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> so the argument above is the difference between having male balls randomly on a female plant (hermie) and having the nanners (banana looking things) that usually show up late right? I think people call that a hermie but obviously those two things are very different. No idea on the technical terms, but I know both ways can throw pollen. in my experience balls show early like 2-4 weeks and show up at node points, but im sure it can be anywhere. nanners can show early or late usually later.
> I guess im just looking for the applicable knowledge, for my own sake here. not trying to add fuel to the fire but trying to clarify.


No, dude was trying to argue that Hermies aren't Hermies, and that male stomata(male sexual reproductive parts) growing on female plants somehow swaps the gender of the male parts of the sexual reproductive system to female. 

He obviously didn't read his own article because the article he posted disagrees with everything he is staying. You can go back and find the post I made with links to an Oxford study on dioecious vs monoecious and hermaphroditism and how exactly/scientifically that all works. 

Definition:
"Hermaphrodite Definition: noun (1) an organism (plant or animal) having both male and female reproductive organs. (2) An organism having both male and female organs. Therefore, is capable of producing both male and female gametes."

So by definition(our situation is definition one, it's very rare to have a male produced from females self pollinating, but it is possible), all of our plants that throw male flowers are hermaphrodites. Whether true or environmentally forced, any plant that throws both female and MALE flowers is a hermaphrodite. 

Nanners do not just become female flowers because they do not carry the male chromosome set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Here are some sources that disagree with yours.
> 
> https://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogen/marijuana-hermaphroditism/
> 
> ...


Alchimia are reliable they own philosopher's seed and are close to reaggae seed both having à couple cup under their wings


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Alchimia are reliable they own philosopher's seed and are close to reaggae seed both having à couple cup under their wings


I think they're all reliable, and all in agreement with each other. Oxford probably being the most scientifically reputable though and doesn't just encompass cannabis, but all plants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 15, 2016)

Anyone having any successes with any of these guys strains? I keep holding the trigger but never firing lately. Maybe if I get a few good runs under my belt again and get back on track ill start ordering on every special event again. Love freebies, love love love.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Anyone having any successes with any of these guys strains? I keep holding the trigger but never firing lately. Maybe if I get a few good runs under my belt again and get back on track ill start ordering on every special event again. Love freebies, love love love.


Yeah. Animal pie was good bud, noahs ark turned out super fire, lemon crippler is looking to be good. 

I've seen Amos and Elvis post some great looking rainbow cookies on here. Al and doniawon have also posted some good looking shit. 

Lot of herms in their freebies, and some males in their fem gear. 

Worth $75 for sure. I wouldn't run them on their own. And their $250 packs are bs and look like bs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 15, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Anyone having any successes with any of these guys strains? I keep holding the trigger but never firing lately. Maybe if I get a few good runs under my belt again and get back on track ill start ordering on every special event again. Love freebies, love love love.


Lol look back me and some people had excellent résult with some of their fem but I suggest you to Stay away from their fem except animal pie and rainbow cookie , try their regular there cheap and seem to have way Less hermie problem

Animal cookie left and rainbow cookie right

Rainbow cookie


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 15, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Anyone having any successes with any of these guys strains?


----------



## NuggyNic (Jun 15, 2016)

Im willing to bet I have more experience than most of you guys and define tly grow better flowers than you. I've judged cups, learned from the best, get all my flowers tested and provide consultation to one of my good friends who has won multiple cups. He even took second place behind soma in Amsterdam a couple years ago. Open your minds guys! Thinking the way you do is probably what leads to not much competition on the top shelf of the dispensaries.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 15, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> Im willing to bet I have more experience than most of you guys and define tly grow better flowers than you. I've judged cups, learned from the best, get all my flowers tested and provide consultation to one of my good friends who has won multiple cups. He even took second place behind soma in Amsterdam a couple years ago. Open your minds guys! Thinking the way you do is probably what leads to not much competition on the top shelf of the dispensaries.


And yet you have no humility? Maybe you need to open your mind, we are all here just to speak about in house genetics and past the knowledge we have obtained by growing these strains...have you ever grown an IHG strain or attempted to? If so please enlighten us.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 15, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> Im willing to bet I have more experience than most of you guys and define tly grow better flowers than you. I've judged cups, learned from the best, get all my flowers tested and provide consultation to one of my good friends who has won multiple cups. He even took second place behind soma in Amsterdam a couple years ago. Open your minds guys! Thinking the way you do is probably what leads to not much competition on the top shelf of the dispensaries.


Everybody get out your rulers it's penis measuring time!
We are taking girth into account on this one right???


----------



## kindnug (Jun 15, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> Im willing to bet I have more experience than most of you guys and define tly grow better flowers than you. I've judged cups, learned from the best, get all my flowers tested and provide consultation to one of my good friends who has won multiple cups. He even took second place behind soma in Amsterdam a couple years ago. Open your minds guys! *Thinking the way you do* is probably what leads to not much competition on the top shelf of the dispensaries.


The best growers don't claim they're the best...
They just let their flowers do the talking.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 15, 2016)

I am not one of the best growers and freely admit that my herm and nannner issues are as much on me as IHG. But when you don't bother to read the thread and just jump in you look rather foolish.

Again do you have anything to contribute or are you just here to insult the intelligence of people who show their work as opposed to just talking about it.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 15, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> Im willing to bet I have more experience than most of you guys and define tly grow better flowers than you. I've judged cups, learned from the best, get all my flowers tested and provide consultation to one of my good friends who has won multiple cups. He even took second place behind soma in Amsterdam a couple years ago. Open your minds guys! Thinking the way you do is probably what leads to not much competition on the top shelf of the dispensaries.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> Im willing to bet I have more experience than most of you guys and define tly grow better flowers than you. I've judged cups, learned from the best, get all my flowers tested and provide consultation to one of my good friends who has won multiple cups. He even took second place behind soma in Amsterdam a couple years ago. Open your minds guys! Thinking the way you do is probably what leads to not much competition on the top shelf of the dispensaries.


And yet, you can't read or comprehend what you yourself are posting, do not have even a basic knowledge of the anatomy of plants, and are in denial of scientific evidence that counters what you state despite the fact that the sources you post disagree with what you are claiming. 

Let's see some pics of your better flowers. 

Claiming that you have more experience than most of the guys here is incredibly ballsy. I've got a good amount of experience, but my time doesn't compare to some of the old timers here.... You seem confused IMO. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 15, 2016)

Love this thread


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Nice to hear you got lemon out of yours. Show some promise for the rest of my pack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 2 phenos. One looks exactly like what you posted. Huge buds with not a whole lot of trichs. 

Other is tons and tons of smaller frostier nugs and straight lemon kill.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 15, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> Im willing to bet I have more experience than most of you guys and define tly grow better flowers than you. I've judged cups, learned from the best, get all my flowers tested and provide consultation to one of my good friends who has won multiple cups. He even took second place behind soma in Amsterdam a couple years ago. Open your minds guys! Thinking the way you do is probably what leads to not much competition on the top shelf of the dispensaries.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 15, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have 2 phenos. One looks exactly like what you posted. Huge buds with not a whole lot of trichs.
> 
> Other is tons and tons of smaller frostier nugs and straight lemon kill.


I had two, one each of what you describe. Hoping to find some up for adoption.



NuggyNic said:


> Im willing to bet I have more experience than most of you guys and define tly grow better flowers than you. I've judged cups, learned from the best, get all my flowers tested and provide consultation to one of my good friends who has won multiple cups. He even took second place behind soma in Amsterdam a couple years ago. Open your minds guys! Thinking the way you do is probably what leads to not much competition on the top shelf of the dispensaries.


Hey, I've got an idea? Why not get out of *this *thread, and start a *new *thread about whatever the argument is about. Then *post* a *link *to your *new *thread, so that all the combatants can follow you there. No doubt it'll be very popular, and won't clog up a thread where people are coming to view info and pics on IHG. By the way....what's your favorite IHG buds, bud?


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2016)

Hahahahahah. .......


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


>


I just realized the top shelf dispensary part of the comment. Lol. 

Dispensaries have mediocre shit. Most dispensary top shelf is regs at best. I feel like this has been a topic of discussion here as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2016)

Noah's ark dried. Only one I wish I kept around. If it wasn't such a shit yielder, id probably regret not coming it.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 15, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Everybody get out your rulers it's penis measuring time!
> We are taking girth into account on this one right???


How about we just judge on girth here


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I just realized the top shelf dispensary part of the comment. Lol.
> 
> Dispensaries have mediocre shit. Most dispensary top shelf is regs at best. I feel like this has been a topic of discussion here as well.
> 
> ...


Walking into a collective is like asking to get mids or lows depending on budget. There are very very few "top shelf" that hits home for me. I would rather smoke some of what my buddy grew and get blasted for a couple hour high instead of a 15 minute break.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Walking into a collective is like asking to get mids or lows depending on budget. There are very very few "top shelf" that hits home for me. I would rather smoke some of what my buddy grew and get blasted for a couple hour high instead of a 15 minute break.


Well, if you're ever around la I got you on some bud that'll at the least get you relaxed for a few hours haha, worst case it's nap time . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Jun 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Noah's ark dried. Only one I wish I kept around. If it wasn't such a shit yielder, id probably regret not coming it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good man!


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Well, if you're ever around la I got you on some bud that'll at the least get you relaxed for a few hours haha, worst case it's nap time .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you ever decide to head up towards reno/tahoe same goes for you .


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> If you ever decide to head up towards reno/tahoe same goes for you .


We're thinking about buying a house in truckee.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoner_jebus (Jun 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Haha ok pal. These aren't late flower nanners dipshit. No stress organic growing. You're right tho, they are kinda rare since most breeders will stress and select non herms.


Yer saying that because yer growing "no stress organic" that you CANNOT get a hermie? 

So the term "no stress organic growing" means to you , that because you are growing organically that your plants CAN'T get stressed and herm?

Yea....who's the dipshit? LOL!!

What is this romper-room lol?


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> We're thinking about buying a house in truckee.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 hours from me but that shit is like a daycation


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 16, 2016)

stoner_jebus said:


> Yea....who's the dipshit? LOL!!


Just a guess, but probably the guy w/o the stones to be stoner_muhammed.


----------



## karmicwan (Jun 16, 2016)

Trying to find info on the 'timeless montage' by IHG. Any help?


----------



## NuggyNic (Jun 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No, dude was trying to argue that Hermies aren't Hermies, and that male stomata(male sexual reproductive parts) growing on female plants somehow swaps the gender of the male parts of the sexual reproductive system to female.
> 
> He obviously didn't read his own article because the article he posted disagrees with everything he is staying. You can go back and find the post I made with links to an Oxford study on dioecious vs monoecious and hermaphroditism and how exactly/scientifically that all works.
> 
> ...


Males don't have nanners. Males have a different form of an anther. Nanners are specious staminate flowers and in no way show signs of deleterious hermaphrodism. If there's no Y chromosome they can't be a hermie. Y chromosomes don't just show up. They're there at seed. That's why feminized seeds made from nanners are all female. They don't have a y. Nanners are a gardeners issue not a genetic one.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 16, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> Males don't have nanners. Males have a different form of an anther. Nanners are specious staminate flowers and in no way show signs of deleterious hermaphrodism. If there's no Y chromosome they can't be a hermie. Y chromosomes don't just show up. They're there at seed. That's why feminized seeds made from nanners are all female. They don't have a y. Nanners are a gardeners issue not a genetic one.


Please go through the article you posted again and try to comprehend what it says. Males absolutely have nanners all up in the pollen sacs. have you never seen a ball pop open to show you all the nanners inside? Hermie females don't always fully develop male pollen sacks so they put out nanners(still male reproductive organ), but they're still male parts. Mj is dioecious, so it has famale(pistils) and male(staminate/balls/nanners) on separate plants. When either genders reproductive organs end up on a plant that seems the opposite gender initially, they are, by definition, Hermaphrodites. Please do some more research, then go find a botanist and ask them if what you think you read, is actually what you read. 

Sticking a penis on a girl doesn't make penises a female part. 

You are at this point wasting everybody here's time. 

Please stop posting on this thread. 

You are wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 16, 2016)

NuggyNic said:


> Males don't have nanners. Males have a different form of an anther. Nanners are specious staminate flowers and in no way show signs of deleterious hermaphrodism. If there's no Y chromosome they can't be a hermie. Y chromosomes don't just show up. They're there at seed. That's why feminized seeds made from nanners are all female. They don't have a y. Nanners are a gardeners issue not a genetic one.


Sounds like you never seen a male cannabis plant, perhaps a female one as well.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 16, 2016)

Or go and read any of the 10 sources I gave you to try to understand this better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Sounds like you never seen a male cannabis plant, perhaps a female one as well.


Sounds like a fucking idiot. Lol. And not like the ignorant type, like the mentally hilarious type. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

I been lucky growing fem, seeds outdoor and have never had a fem, seed herm on me,knock on wood.LOL where iam getting older and can just grow so many I love fem, beans where there no males to kill,next year iam onley going to grow fem, seed but I still will pollen chunk some this year to keep a few lines of seeds that was gifted to me so I can keep growing them seeds,and I will make me some fem, also of my new beans to plant next year..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

the people that gifted me my beans if they ask me not to make seeds for my use I would not do that out of respect but they never ask me not to..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

if a mans word is no good the man is no good,thats just how I was raised and will die that way.being honest with people is the only way to live life and if you can trust a man and he trust you THAT TRUST should never be broken but now days there lots moor crooks that cant be trusted then there was 20 years ago,A hand shake should be just as good as a written contract,thats just how I live my life and will always be that way and I guess thats why people that knows me well knows I am trust worthy as I know some men still that way.not all people in this busness is crooks and theres still some good people left in this world...ky


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 16, 2016)

These are weed plants from IHG seeds. Pardon the interruption.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 16, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> These are weed plants from IHG seeds. Pardon the interruption.View attachment 3709586 View attachment 3709587


What's that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Jun 16, 2016)

Purple animal kush.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 16, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3709604


Nice work mate, looking very frosty


----------



## v.s one (Jun 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice work mate, looking very frosty


Cheers!!! Always good to hear from you.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 16, 2016)

stoner_jebus said:


> Yer saying that because yer growing "no stress organic" that you CANNOT get a hermie?
> 
> So the term "no stress organic growing" means to you , that because you are growing organically that your plants CAN'T get stressed and herm?
> 
> ...


You're an idiot. I did get a hermie, but the plant wasn't stressed. Organic nutes ( less likelihood of nutrient related stress) , good temp, no light leaks. I haven't had a herm in 5 years til the ihg beans. Never even came remotely close to saying that just because one uses organic nutes they can't stress a plant in other ways hence why I said no stress. Now you can go back playing tummy sticks with your boy nuggy nic


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> What's that one.


lemon crippler


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 16, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> lemon crippler


That looks very different from the one I had haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 16, 2016)

Animal pie outside.
















little bed







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 16, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Cheers!!! Always good to hear from you.


Don't sell yourself short man, you grow some dank!!


----------



## v.s one (Jun 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Don't sell yourself short man, you grow some dank!!


Right on Mo. It's not me its in house that deserves the credit.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 16, 2016)

Come on guys lets put it in for in house!! one time!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2016)

RC#2 clone taken at 44 days.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 18, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Purple animal kush.View attachment 3709603


looks great man!, how long before ready to come down do you think?


----------



## v.s one (Jun 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks great man!, how long before ready to come down do you think?


She is 30 days in a life sentence. I'm guessing she might get the chop day 55 or so.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> RC#2 clone taken at 44 days.
> 
> View attachment 3710305 View attachment 3710304 View attachment 3710306 View attachment 3710307 View attachment 3710308 View attachment 3710309 View attachment 3710311


I'm assuming that's a cookie pheno? Lol. 
That looks pure fire...hats off man!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm assuming that's a cookie pheno? Lol.
> That looks pure fire...hats off man!


Looks kind of sparse, no?  Small buds for sure, but lots of them, so all for me [mostly]  This was my favorite of the 3 mom phenos.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Looks kind of sparse, no?  Small buds for sure, but lots of them, so all for me [mostly]  This was my favorite of the 3 mom phenos.


Ya small buds but those things look like little fireballs


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ya small buds but those things look like little fireballs


If I had it to do over, I'd have kept it going....but I have 7 more beans, and several jars of buds from mom. It's delicious and potent.....certainly in the 'all time best smokes' at this location.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> If I had it to do over, I'd have kept it going....but I have 7 more beans, and several jars of buds from mom. It's delicious and potent.....certainly in the 'all time best smokes' at this location.


Hell ya ...def gems to be had in house. Just gotta find em. Those rainbow cookies are fems eh? I wanted to get those rainbow cookies. I think they were pretty limited in release. Some of their early stuff never got released again


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Looks kind of sparse, no?  Small buds for sure, but lots of them, so all for me [mostly]  This was my favorite of the 3 mom phenos.


Quality > Quantity for me, that looks really good man, nice solid cookie structure.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Hell ya ...def gems to be had in house. Just gotta find em. Those rainbow cookies are fems eh? I wanted to get those rainbow cookies. I think they were pretty limited in release. Some of their early stuff never got released again


They're gone? If that's true, I'll definitely reverse a future bean and make some girlies, if the goji project is successful.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 19, 2016)

Do you saw inhouse ig? All the pics have been deleted


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 19, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Do you saw inhouse ig? All the pics have been deleted


Looks like only on one account of like 3-4 they have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> They're gone? If that's true, I'll definitely reverse a future bean and make some girlies, if the goji project is successful.


Ya man I haven't seen them in a longggg time. Same with spirit animal , Eagle Scout and a few other of those original cookie crosses. Def reverse some bro


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 19, 2016)

Looks like poweredbydiesel is coming through package should be here Monday or tuesday. Dude seems like a really good guy maybe there finally getting things down.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 19, 2016)

I am happy to hear that Eastcoast


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 19, 2016)

I mean in house
Heard they have soo many hermies and their are unstable.. Damn..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I mean in house
> Heard they have soo many hermies and their are unstable.. Damn..
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711871 View attachment 3711872 View attachment 3711873 View attachment 3711874


Those look quite tasty  well done sir


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 19, 2016)

I mean, I want the hermies too! Tell me how to get said hermies you all seem to encounter


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 19, 2016)

I mean I was lazy left this plant alone,  My goodness gracious all the crosses are similar, "so yeah.. It's not the grower nah, couldn't be!!!!!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 19, 2016)

Those pictures are why I have a pack of Mother of all Cherries. If you want herms pop a few feminized animal cookie crosses and have a fan issue while you are at work while not clearing the lowers. That should probably do it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 19, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Those pictures are why I have a pack of Mother of all Cherries. If you want herms pop a few feminized animal cookie crosses and have a fan issue while you are at work while not clearing the lowers. That should probably do it.


@BigLittlejohn 

My point was that i'm hearing lots of gripes, but yet when I grow his gear, I have not seen these issues and I have posted multiple pictures in this thread!

Hope you get some good bud too.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 19, 2016)

Btw the new pictures are from his purple hulk line... various packs.


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 19, 2016)

All that bud looks really nice
@Lightgreen2k .

Are any of those pictures of platinum purple hulk? I have a pack platinum purple hulk I'll probably start up later this fall or early winter.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 19, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> All that bud looks really nice
> @Lightgreen2k .
> 
> Are any of those pictures of platinum purple hulk? I have a pack platinum purple hulk I'll probably start up later this fall or early winter.


There pics of his purple sherbert cross
his ogkb x uncirculated og cross and velvet cookies cross here


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @BigLittlejohn
> 
> My point was that i'm hearing lots of gripes, but yet when I grow his gear, I have not seen these issues and I have posted multiple pictures in this thread!
> 
> Hope you get some good bud too.


Well, if you haven't encountered any issues, then clearly they don't exist, and everyone else is just making shit up.

That, or you're just a super-duper awesome grower and every other participant in this thread is a noob in comparison.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 19, 2016)

They definitely have some fire in their gear. Now that they made things right I'll keep buying them. There coming out with a lot of new crosses that look really good. As soon as I get mine in and start them up I'll start posting more pics. I have one white animal and one purple animal in flower now. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, if you haven't encountered any issues, then clearly they don't exist, and everyone else is just making shit up.
> 
> That, or you're just a super-duper awesome grower and every other participant in this thread is a noob in comparison.


I mean that must be it... Actually im the noob . no temp control, air movement, nada. 

Anyhow @st0wandgrow it' been a slice, happy growing!


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Well, if you haven't encountered any issues, then clearly they don't exist, and everyone else is just making shit up.
> 
> That, or you're just a super-duper awesome grower and every other participant in this thread is a noob in comparison.


Lol I didn't had issue but my friends got one animal pie that hermied but so far 3/3 for rainbow cookie


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 19, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lol I didn't had issue but my friends got one animal pie that hermied but so far 3/3 for rainbow cookie


Yeah, I'm sure In House has some fine strains. I've seen plenty of nice pics and positive smoke reports to get that. I've also seen plenty of peeps with males coming from fem packs, nanners, inter sex issues, etc.

I mean, I've grown several packs of Bodhi gear and always had good results. But just because I've had good luck with his gear that doesn't mean that there aren't some inferior crosses that will give growers problems and leave them unhappy. Should I be a cocky douchbag towards them if they report those problems? 

I just don't understand how people can grow a few plants from a breeder and draw any broad brush conclusions. These are unworked plants for the most part, with hundreds of potential genetic combinations. I don't have the time or space to grow all of them, so I kinda appreciate seeing the feedback from others whether its good or bad. People shouldn't be shit on or belittled for reporting issues. It helps all of us make informed decisions when buying beans.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Looks kind of sparse, no?  Small buds for sure, but lots of them, so all for me [mostly]  This was my favorite of the 3 mom phenos.


I can see why she's your favourite, she'd be mine too!! Even better that you don't have to share it


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @BigLittlejohn
> 
> My point was that i'm hearing lots of gripes, but yet when I grow his gear, I have not seen these issues and I have posted multiple pictures in this thread!
> 
> Hope you get some good bud too.



Sure ,I understood your point. Mine was that in reporting herms, I acknowledge that my environment provided to the plant and my attentiveness factored but at the time I had other gear in the same environment without issues, so stability in the genetics is also a factor in my opinion. I hope MOAC gives me something nice. The fact that it's a reg and isn't an animal cookies cross gives me hope.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> @BigLittlejohn
> 
> My point was that i'm hearing lots of gripes, but yet when I grow his gear, I have not seen these issues and I have posted multiple pictures in this thread!
> 
> Hope you get some good bud too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> That, or you're just a super-duper awesome grower and every other participant in this thread is a noob in comparison.


I haven't had any herms either, so I'm going with 'super-duper' grower explanation. 



st0wandgrow said:


> Should I be a cocky douchbag ......?


Why repeat history? Seek new challenges, I say !


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, I'm sure In House has some fine strains. I've seen plenty of nice pics and positive smoke reports to get that. I've also seen plenty of peeps with males coming from fem packs, nanners, inter sex issues, etc.
> 
> 
> I mean, I've grown several packs of Bodhi gear and always had good results. But just because I've had good luck with his gear that doesn't mean that there aren't some inferior crosses that will give growers problems and leave them unhappy. Should I be a cocky douchbag towards them if they report those problems?
> ...


I got a box of charmin tissue for you.....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I got a box of charmin tissue for you.....


Awesome, I'll take it!

Where we meeting....?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Awesome, I'll take it!
> 
> Where we meeting....?


tih for tah...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> tih for tah...


Nah bro you came off as being cocky and a dick to these dudes. Nobody is hating that your gear came out righteous but you don't have to rub it in people's faces that your shit didn't herm. Just be happy you got a good batch off beans from IHG. We suppose to be here to help each other not shit on each other. Go Cavs


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah bro you came off as being cocky and a dick to these dudes. Nobody is hating that your gear came out righteous but you don't have to rub it in people's faces that your shit didn't herm. Just be happy you got a good batch off beans from IHG. We suppose to be here to help each other not shit on each other. Go Cavs


He's just a way better grower than everyone else. Plain and simple


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah bro you came off as being cocky and a dick to these dudes. Nobody is hating that your gear came out righteous but you don't have to rub it in people's faces that your shit didn't herm. Just be happy you got a good batch off beans from IHG. We suppose to be here to help each other not shit on each other. Go Cavs







lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 19, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> lol


Not over yet


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Not over yet


it could be if lebron didnt change gears. hes been balling out last few, lets see how the last half goes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 19, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> lol



ha ha haha ha ha etc

ETA - I'm no fan, but happy for @akhiymjames


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> He's just a way better grower than everyone else. Plain and simple


Well of course I am. 

@Vato_504 Everyones Hating. I see the pictures and buds people have liked in this thread and then well you have my "buds" and well yeah.

I'm not cocky at all, people have the most to say about in houses gear, I mean really look at the genetics being used in these crosses.. Is a person surprised if a gsc, or gg4, or a diesel cross herms, due to certain stress, they maynot even know they are causing. 

What if a strain is a lite feeder or only really needs compost teas, of heavy nitrogen in the first two weeks of flower. 

so me the best grower, nah not all. I'm just alright!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 19, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Well of course I am.
> 
> @Vato_504 Everyones Hating. I see the pictures and buds people have liked in this thread and then well you have my "buds" and well yeah.
> 
> ...


And guess what that's why we here to share that type of info. Man you did your thing on them strains no doubting that. We all grow the same shit we see each perfect. But continue to do your thing and if I ever cop from IHG again believe me I'll be pm'ing you for pointers. 

2015-16 NBA champion Cavs


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 20, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Not over yet


congrads to cleveland! they earned it.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 20, 2016)

The one purple animal that made it is coming along rather nicely.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

So I talked with ihg and he told me rainbow cookie will not be made again since he got a lot of people complaining about them for having hermie problem is there somebody who had problem with them??? Im so mad at me I gifted some to my friend thinking I would buy another pack but I will have to pray for my last 3 seed to have a good pheno


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

Just saw sour patchwork still have them but for the price dude can shove them in his ass


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Just saw sour patchwork still have them but for the price dude can shove them in his ass


Yeah, they seem to be more expensive for pretty much everything. I was checking out some Cannarado gear there the other day and Belle Isle was much cheaper. To manny other options to get seeds to be paying a premium


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yeah, they seem to be more expensive for pretty much everything. I was checking out some Cannarado gear there the other day and Belle Isle was much cheaper. To manny other options to get seeds to be paying a premium


Right and know in how sour patch got a lot of strain that are out of stock and he's know for taking your money and after saying they out of stock...


----------



## greencropper (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> So I talked with ihg and he told me rainbow cookie will not be made again since he got a lot of people complaining about them for having hermie problem is there somebody who had problem with them??? Im so mad at me I gifted some to my friend thinking I would buy another pack but I will have to pray for my last 3 seed to have a good pheno


maybe cross some shave ice & CV pure animal? may get lucky & end up with something similar to RC?


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

greencropper said:


> maybe cross some shave ice & CV pure animal? may get lucky & end up with something similar to RC?


It would be nice!!


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

There some people on rollitup that suck in more balls than sacha Grey fi real delete this one too


----------



## greencropper (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Just saw sour patchwork still have them but for the price dude can shove them in his ass


Gnaws my ass how its $40 international post to buy 1 pack from patch???


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

greencropper said:


> Gnaws my ass how its $40 international post to buy 1 pack from patch???


It happen when youre à greedy bitch and there people like bitchmo to keep them doing it


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 20, 2016)

Poweredbydiesel is the man! Came through big time.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Poweredbydiesel is the man! Came through big time.View attachment 3712888


That new/sealed packaging should help stop the femgular/labeling issues for sure. No more blame game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That new/sealed packaging should help stop the femgular/labeling issues for sure. No more blame game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can always blame me!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> I can always blame me!


That's a fair point, haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 20, 2016)

I've been wanting this cross for some time and he hooked it up. People can say what they want but he kept his word and to me that's as good as gold. I'm going to drop these within the next few days and I'll start posting pics as they grow. Should be some serious fire in here. Anything mendo breath or glue touches turns out fire so I'm excited to see what the two together can do.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 20, 2016)

Eastcoast I am happy for you that they appear to be changing their businesses practices. That's a positive sign.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 20, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> I've been wanting this cross for some time and he hooked it up. People can say what they want but he kept his word and to me that's as good as gold. I'm going to drop these within the next few days and I'll start posting pics as they grow. Should be some serious fire in here. Anything mendo breath or glue touches turns out fire so I'm excited to see what the two together can do.


I hope you get some fire in those crosses, they seem to be good peeps maybe they just new to the scene.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 20, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Eastcoast I am happy for you that they appear to be changing their businesses practices. That's a positive sign.


Yea everything seems on the up and up. I hope everyone gets fire in their gear too.


----------



## BDOGKush (Jun 20, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Yea everything seems on the up and up. I hope everyone gets fire in their gear too.


They need some help from their vendors, TDT is still showing strains that are listed under IHG Regular Line as being Fem when you go to purchase them.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jun 20, 2016)

I got a few feminized Forum GSC x Dosido and Black Berry Kush x Dosido beans as freebies from firestax. Has anyone grown out any of the dosido crosses? Probably leaning towards popping a couple GSC x Dosido for kicks....IDK how it happened but all of a sudden my garden has a lot of cookie crosses in it.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 20, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> I got a few feminized Forum GSC x Dosido and Black Berry Kush x Dosido beans as freebies from firestax. Has anyone grown out any of the dosido crosses? Probably leaning towards popping a couple GSC x Dosido for kicks....IDK how it happened but all of a sudden my garden has a lot of cookie crosses in it.


Been wondering about these myself


----------



## greencropper (Jun 20, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Poweredbydiesel is the man! Came through big time.View attachment 3712888


where did you score these from?, im not up on poweredbydiesel?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 20, 2016)

greencropper said:


> where did you score these from?, im not up on poweredbydiesel?


PBD is one of IHG's breeders. He is in this thread much earlier.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 20, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> PBD is one of IHG's breeders. He is in this thread much earlier.


ok, thanks


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 20, 2016)

He's got a ig account. He doesn't sell direct though. I believe he said belleislebeanbank should have some soon and tdt. Fiesta had them but they sold out fast?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 21, 2016)

I meant to say firestax had them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2016)

RC#3 clone, taken at day 47. The icky of the sticky.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> RC#3 clone, taken at day 47. The icky of the sticky.
> 
> View attachment 3714335 View attachment 3714341 View attachment 3714334 View attachment 3714336 View attachment 3714337 View attachment 3714338 View attachment 3714339 View attachment 3714340


You gonna make me pop my last seed from my pack!! This pheno is absolutely gorgeous!! You should send them those pics maybe they will change their mind and making à New batch


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> RC#3 clone, taken at day 47. The icky of the sticky.
> 
> View attachment 3714335 View attachment 3714341 View attachment 3714334 View attachment 3714336 View attachment 3714337 View attachment 3714338 View attachment 3714339 View attachment 3714340


Please make fems kind sir


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> RC#3 clone, taken at day 47. The icky of the sticky.
> 
> View attachment 3714335 View attachment 3714341 View attachment 3714334 View attachment 3714336 View attachment 3714337 View attachment 3714338 View attachment 3714339 View attachment 3714340


Lol. Come smoke on the Icky Sticky with your boy Rick James.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## greencropper (Jun 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> RC#3 clone, taken at day 47. The icky of the sticky.
> 
> View attachment 3714335 View attachment 3714341 View attachment 3714334 View attachment 3714336 View attachment 3714337 View attachment 3714338 View attachment 3714339 View attachment 3714340


thats a wild alien looking type strain!, that animal cookies seems to spark up everything its crossed with...DANK!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


>


Ha ha ha ha love it!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


>


I'm Rick James Bitchhhh!!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2016)

Animal pie











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> RC#3 clone, taken at day 47. The icky of the sticky.
> 
> View attachment 3714335 View attachment 3714341 View attachment 3714334 View attachment 3714336 View attachment 3714337 View attachment 3714338 View attachment 3714339 View attachment 3714340


You whipped that bitch so good she gave you the finger. Great job bro.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Animal pie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you going to give the nitro cookies a go bro? love to see those in action! btw those plants on your balcony would be visible from the ground maybe?, careful the homies dont get some wild ideas about grabbing those?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> are you going to give the nitro cookies a go bro? love to see those in action!


I don't know that I have any of those ones. Gotta check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> RC#3 clone, taken at day 47. The icky of the sticky.
> 
> View attachment 3714335 View attachment 3714341 View attachment 3714334 View attachment 3714336 View attachment 3714337 View attachment 3714338 View attachment 3714339 View attachment 3714340


It crazy the way those buds are growing. Never seen cookies grow like this. Could it be some Durban traits finally showed??? Lol did seed plant grow like that? Damn cookies suck for yield but it's so tasty and good


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It crazy the way those buds are growing. Never seen cookies grow like this. Could it be some Durban traits finally showed??? Lol did seed plant grow like that?


Pretty much: here's mom.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 23, 2016)

The White Animal I did showed hardly any cookie traits. I would have been really pleased with but for the herm issue...


----------



## v.s one (Jun 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> RC#3 clone, taken at day 47. The icky of the sticky.
> 
> View attachment 3714335 View attachment 3714341 View attachment 3714334 View attachment 3714336 View attachment 3714337 View attachment 3714338 View attachment 3714339 View attachment 3714340


I I had something similar from a gage cross.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2016)

Noah's ark















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 23, 2016)

Purple gsc X animal cookies.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3715683 View attachment 3715684
> Purple gsc X animal cookies.


Well done! Lightgreen2k musta taught you how to grow since only he knows how


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Well done! Lightgreen2k musta taught you how to grow since only he knows how


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 23, 2016)

seriously tho you make them gals shine..whats the pheno in pic 2 smell like?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 23, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> seriously tho you make them gals shine..whats the pheno in pic 2 smell like?


I just went out and checked for ya. Glad I did. Smells like purple cake frosting. 

@Amos Otis @kmog33 how did the big yielding lemon crippler turn out? It looks like I'm gonna have a lot of it. Wondering if that's good or bad...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I just went out and checked for ya. Glad I did. Smells like purple cake frosting.
> 
> @Amos Otis @kmog33 how did the big yielding lemon crippler turn out? It looks like I'm gonna have a lot of it. Wondering if that's good or bad...


Didnt have to go outta your way but I appreciate it.thanks bro.! they both look tasty!


how many days in?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I just went out and checked for ya. Glad I did. Smells like purple cake frosting.
> 
> @Amos Otis @kmog33 how did the big yielding lemon crippler turn out? It looks like I'm gonna have a lot of it. Wondering if that's good or bad...


Mine was medium-high yielding. For its size it did awesome. 9 gram top on a 12/12 from seed. Pulled an oz and a half. Really solid. Mine didn't have much lemon. Smells like jack Herrer. Cure came out kind of fruity jack lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 23, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Didnt have to go outta your way but I appreciate it.thanks bro.! they both look tasty!
> 
> 
> how many days in?


I was literally next to the room 

53 days I believe.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Well done! Lightgreen2k musta taught you how to grow since only he knows how


Nah my buds have less girth go back to page 159! I just post a couple of pics on riu of some cheap seeds and some avg plants. Meh. I do ask about herms and how to get them; accuse me of that @hockeybry2 ..


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jun 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3715683 View attachment 3715684
> Purple gsc X animal cookies.


Yo bob , That's some exotic killer job forreal, did u get that pheno outa freebies ? Wow


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> @Amos Otis @kmog33 how did the big yielding lemon crippler turn out? It looks like I'm gonna have a lot of it. Wondering if that's good or bad...



The big yielder was the best of my 2 because it had bright lemon smell and taste, while the other was somewhat bland. Both had good potency.

Be sure to post a follow up smoke report @Bob Zmuda .


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> The big yielder was the best of my 2 because it had bright lemon smell and taste, while the other was somewhat bland. Both had good potency.
> 
> Be sure to post a follow up smoke report @Bob Zmuda .


Thanks man. I will be reporting soon for sure.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jun 25, 2016)

Bout to pop these freebies for the in house haters #yolo kinda wanna pop my other purple animal kush and run it again ran out the other day shame everyone loved that shit I just got some diamond and dust from gage green now to smoke on shit is fire too and loud if u have any of those freebies and disliked the open pollination idea I would recommend growing em good yield too a zip in 1 gal 12/12 from seed


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 25, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Bout to pop these freebies for the in house haters #yolo kinda wanna pop my other purple animal kush and run it again ran out the other day shame everyone loved that shit I just got some diamond and dust from gage green now to smoke on shit is fire too and loud if u have any of those freebies and disliked the open pollination idea I would recommend growing em good yield too a zip in 1 gal 12/12 from seed


Oh hell ya!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 25, 2016)

I ran two diamond and dust freebies that were both male. I ended putting those beans in the "Only if you have no more beans or cuts" pile. Maybe I should give them another try eventually.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 25, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Bout to pop these freebies for the in house haters #yolo kinda wanna pop my other purple animal kush and run it again ran out the other day shame everyone loved that shit I just got some diamond and dust from gage green now to smoke on shit is fire too and loud if u have any of those freebies and disliked the open pollination idea I would recommend growing em good yield too a zip in 1 gal 12/12 from seed


D&D have a lot of gem inside on 15 seed popped 3 worth too be keep I still got 2 pack left to explore


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jun 25, 2016)

Yeah u should I'm thinking about waiting til my veg tent clears up and moved to flower so I can pop the 4 DD beans i have left with my inhouse freebies so they can veg for a good while I'm sure theyll yield well with good veg and bigger pots


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jun 25, 2016)

I grew out 1 D&D female for the solo cup comp. The smoke/buzz was great but it didn't have much smell to it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 25, 2016)

Has anyone grew out this new OGKB IX cross? I came across some seeds and was wondering if they are worth my time and if so what phenotypes to look for. Thanks guys have a good grow day.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 25, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Well of course I am.
> 
> @Vato_504 Everyones Hating. I see the pictures and buds people have liked in this thread and then well you have my "buds" and well yeah.
> 
> ...


You must be a blast at parties.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 25, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Awesome, I'll take it!
> *
> Where we meeting*....?


annnnnnnnnnnnd silence. lol.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jun 25, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Has anyone grew out this new OGKB IX cross? I came across some seeds and was wondering if they are worth my time and if so what phenotypes to look for. Thanks guys have a good grow day.


Think you are reading it wrong though it was 00kb ix as in the 00 Kush breath. So they have worked one of their lines a little it seems.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 25, 2016)

Gdp


----------



## toaster struedel (Jun 25, 2016)

Anyone know the linage of their purple ark? I figure Noah's ark is the ark part not really sure about the purple tho.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 25, 2016)

Purple Hulk x Noahs Ark I believe.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 25, 2016)

Anyone know what the makeup of the hulk or nitro is/are?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Jun 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Anyone know what the makeup of the hulk or nitro is/are?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


quote from IC on purple hulk - 'Double purple doja x purple diesel x 501st og. He says it on IG'
the nitro = gasmask i think?
heres a good list of IHG info http://www.inhousegenetics.net/beans.htm


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Anyone know what the makeup of the hulk or nitro is/are?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinda curious if in house even knows the lineage.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3715683 View attachment 3715684
> Purple gsc X animal cookies.


Think you just inspired me to run these. Did you have any issues with sacs at all? (Sorry if you mentioned it somewhere I didn't wanna go thru the last few pages out of laziness).


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Anyone know what the makeup of the hulk or nitro is/are?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They said nitro is old school perma frost x diesel , hulk I'm not to sure about but I can ask.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 26, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Think you just inspired me to run these. Did you have any issues with sacs at all? (Sorry if you mentioned it somewhere I didn't wanna go thru the last few pages out of laziness).


Zero issues besides some femgular seeds.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> annnnnnnnnnnnd silence. lol.


You're real smart. Silence or maybe not know what another person has planned for another person. After all this is just riu, but I see this is real life for you.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 26, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You're real smart. Silence or maybe not know what another person has planned for another person. After all this is just riu, but I see this is real life for you.


That didn't make sense big guy. Try again.

And I don't think it's really a secret what stowandgrow meant when he asked to meet up. Seems you're all talk.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 26, 2016)

Gone camping in the Santa Cruz mountains. Choppy choppy with smoke reports when I return!

Peace to the new GGG thread. Lol


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jun 26, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Anyone know what the makeup of the hulk or nitro is/are?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure nitro cookie is ,gas mask(cherry pie x starfighter) X animal cookies


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh and @kmog33 you are dead on with the smell of the bigger yielding lemon crippler. Total jack herer earthy lemon spice going on.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Zero issues besides some femgular seeds.


Lol you got straight males out of them?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 26, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Seems you're all talk.


That rarely happens on RIU.....these days.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> That rarely happens on RIU.....these days.


Hehe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 26, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Pretty sure nitro cookie is ,gas mask(cherry pie x starfighter) X animal cookies


Lol we're getting there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jun 27, 2016)

Last round of animal pie I had 2 animal pies throw out around 25 fully mature tiger striped beans, they was selfed thru stress as there was no other plants in with them, this pheno popped out of the selfed beans, every single bean was fem


----------



## kindnug (Jun 27, 2016)

looks just like cookies to me.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jun 27, 2016)

kindnug said:


> looks just like cookies to me.


Forsure kindnug cookie leaner ,thing is the one plant I regret not keeping was the mom that threw these selfed beans,she was outta the first stock of animal pie at tdt, and was a mutant born with 2 main tops and 2 leaves on each side of the tops instead of one...still kickin myself in the ass and I'm poppin more animal pie rite now hoping to find another real mutant to keep, and she had some sphere shaped buds and turned all purple hues


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 27, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Last round of animal pie I had 2 animal pies throw out around 25 fully mature tiger striped beans, they was selfed thru stress as there was no other plants in with them, this pheno popped out of the selfed beans, every single bean was femView attachment 3718516


Awesome bro


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 27, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Last round of animal pie I had 2 animal pies throw out around 25 fully mature tiger striped beans, they was selfed thru stress as there was no other plants in with them, this pheno popped out of the selfed beans, every single bean was femView attachment 3718516


Me likey


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jun 27, 2016)

Thx my roll it up friends for the kind words on the animal pie, have 5 more popped will post pics if I find something special , have a demon og and white animal on backburner also, will post pics if there worthy ..lol


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jun 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3715683 View attachment 3715684
> Purple gsc X animal cookies.


Nice purple animal bro. Here's mine.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 28, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Last round of animal pie I had 2 animal pies throw out around 25 fully mature tiger striped beans, they was selfed thru stress as there was no other plants in with them, this pheno popped out of the selfed beans, every single bean was femView attachment 3718516


Please tell me you have clones of her? It would be a sacrilege to lose her!! Looks unreal hey


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jun 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Please tell me you have clones of her? It would be a sacrilege to lose her!! Looks unreal hey


Yeah i have her and she's staying eastcoastmo, she reminds me of pacific northwest roots (mutepie )if you've ever seen the mutant they have .........i have another animal pie promising pheno that cookie leaning halfway thru flower, will post what she looks like here n couple weeks


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 28, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Yeah i have her and she's staying eastcoastmo, she reminds me of pacific northwest roots (mutepie )if you've ever seen the mutant they have .........i have another animal pie promising pheno that cookie leaning halfway thru flower, will post what she looks like here n couple weeks


Good shit man, that's definitely a keeper right there!! Haven't seen the mutepie mate, got any pics? Sounds intriguing!! Looking forward to see the other animal pie!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 28, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3719128
> Nice purple animal bro. Here's mine.


That looks a lot like my Noah's ark did. Looks like a much better yielder though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 28, 2016)

Just threw a purple gsc x animal cookie seed in the dirt, hope this one comes out as good as what you guys are posting.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3719128
> Nice purple animal bro. Here's mine.


looking good man!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Lol you got straight males out of them?


Sure did. One pack (I can't remember the cross now) was 3 males in a freebie pack from TDT.


----------



## blackforest (Jun 29, 2016)

Last of my Cherry Gorilla coming down in about a week. I had 2 leftover clones I threw in my small flower tent. She likes to go 65-70 days for full tric development. I've become fond of this strain, very tasty and smells great. It's also very potent, a little bit is great, gets you up and going, but it does not take much to become more narcotic, although not sleepy. Tastes best after a month cure in the jars. Gets to the point where the taste stays in your mouth for a few hours, I love that. I have nothing negative to say about her. All around great strain, worth growing imo.
(I took pics through my grow glasses, didn't turn out so hot, will get more up)


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 30, 2016)

Noah's ark about 4 weeks in veg! That makes 1 of 4


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 1, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Noah's ark about 4 weeks in veg! That makes 1 of 4 View attachment 3721533
> View attachment 3721537


Is that a male?


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 1, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Noah's ark about 4 weeks in veg! That makes 1 of 4 View attachment 3721533
> View attachment 3721537





Yodaweed said:


> Is that a male?


Definitely a male, but I don't think we ever determined whether the Noah's ark freebies were regs or fems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Definitely a male, but I don't think we ever determined whether the Noah's ark freebies were regs or fems.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My purple gsc x animal cookies broke the surface today, hopefully this one is pure gal.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 1, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> My purple gsc x animal cookies broke the surface today, hopefully this one is pure gal.


To be fair to ihg. I got my beans from substrate and all three of the freebies were labeled as fems. White hulk and Noah's ark came out girls, purple hulk was a straight dude. So may have been a labeling issue with the bank not the breeder for those ones IMO. 

A few of those purple animal cookies like ok great. I wish you no dude nuggets on your lady, . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> To be fair to ihg. I got my beans from substrate and all three of the freebies were labeled as fems. White hulk and Noah's ark came out girls, purple hulk was a straight dude. So may have been a labeling issue with the bank not the breeder for those ones IMO.
> 
> A few of those purple animal cookies like ok great. I wish you no dude nuggets on your lady, .
> 
> ...


These were labeled fem(from TDT), I ran one of them last grow and it was a pure herm, had intertwined balls/pistols never seen anything like it before, showed as soon as it was showing its sex. I'm willing to take the risk again because sometimes a gamble turns out good.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 1, 2016)

If it makes any difference, my Purple Ark freebies from TDT were marked as regs.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 1, 2016)

Purple gsc x animal cookies


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 1, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> These were labeled fem(from TDT), I ran one of them last grow and it was a pure herm, had intertwined balls/pistols never seen anything like it before, showed as soon as it was showing its sex. I'm willing to take the risk again because sometimes a gamble turns out good.


Mine were from tdt but also have another freebie pack of them from substrate. I know if you go to buy Noah's ark on tdt tbey are fems


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 1, 2016)

I remember there being a lot of labeling confusion with the purple gsc x animal cookies ... Because then they started calling them purple animal Kush and listed the same lineage... Then they changed the lineage of the purple animal kush. So who knows wtf I'm actually growing lol looks decent tho after I snipped a few balls off of it


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I remember there being a lot of labeling confusion with the purple gsc x animal cookies ... Because then they started calling them purple animal Kush and listed the same lineage... Then they changed the lineage of the purple animal kush. So who knows wtf I'm actually growing lol looks decent tho after I snipped a few balls off of it


hmmm. interesting.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 1, 2016)

recently ordered the Purple Animal Kush from BelleIsle but im actually more interested in the Purp Sherb x Dosido 4 pack thats coming along as freebies lol


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I remember there being a lot of labeling confusion with the purple gsc x animal cookies ... Because then they started calling them purple animal Kush and listed the same lineage... Then they changed the lineage of the purple animal kush. So who knows wtf I'm actually growing lol looks decent tho after I snipped a few balls off of it


Ya my freebies if those from tdt just simply say purple kush. Not marked as reg or fem either


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 1, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Ya my freebies if those from tdt just simply say purple kush. Not marked as reg or fem either


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> recently ordered the Purple Animal Kush from BelleIsle but im actually more interested in the Purp Sherb x Dosido 4 pack thats coming along as freebies lol


I got the purple animal kush in the mail today, Along with some nitro cookies. Got 5 Purp Sherb x Dosido and 4 Cactus x Dosido. 

Im actually going to put down the dosido cross first as im most curious to see what i get from those. Do you know if theyre regs or fems? I couldnt find it anywhere..


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 1, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> I got the purple animal kush in the mail today, Along with some nitro cookies. Got 5 Purp Sherb x Dosido and 4 Cactus x Dosido.
> 
> Im actually going to put down the dosido cross first as im most curious to see what i get from those. Do you know if theyre regs or fems? I couldnt find it anywhere..


That sounds fire bro, I hope you get some good keepers.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 1, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> I got the purple animal kush in the mail today, Along with some nitro cookies. Got 5 Purp Sherb x Dosido and 4 Cactus x Dosido.
> 
> Im actually going to put down the dosido cross first as im most curious to see what i get from those. Do you know if theyre regs or fems? I couldnt find it anywhere..


sounds great man, hope you post on them when they are going! i dont know what they are as regs or fems? gawd typical IHG to send them with no sex type info?...it would be too good for us pollen chuckers if they were regs lol


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 1, 2016)

I believe all their dosido crosses are fems


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 1, 2016)

My in house freebies getting ready for the solo cups tomorrow


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> sounds great man, hope you post on them when they are going! i dont know what they are as regs or fems? gawd typical IHG to send them with no sex type info?...it would be too good for us pollen chuckers if they were regs lol


Lol, im not a chucker my self. Although, a male purp sherbxdosido would be a cool male.




SmokyLungs said:


> I believe all their dosido crosses are fems


i dont really throw pollen, so it would amazing if these were fems. ..If this is the case i got 29 fems for 160$

Ihg hooking it up


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 2, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> i dont really throw pollen, so it would amazing if these were fems. ..If this is the case i got 29 fems for 160$
> 
> Ihg hooking it up


Be sure to pop backup beans when you crack your IHG, especially the PAK.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 2, 2016)

Just got a 5 pack of mendobreath x dosido fems as freebies from TDT. Was going to stay away from in-house after seeing the drama in this thread, but man i am tempted to run these! I think I'm more excited about them than the shit i actually ordered!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 2, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Just got a 5 pack of mendobreath x dosido fems as freebies from TDT. Was going to stay away from in-house after seeing the drama in this thread, but man i am tempted to run these! I think I'm more excited about them than the shit i actually ordered!


If you decide not to run them, give Amos a shout.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Be sure to pop backup beans when you crack your IHG, especially the PAK.


Damn, i was planning on putting down all 10. Maybe a back up pack is in order? 

Had no problem with the Animal Pie, all 10 sprouted, and actually just got topped today. Interestingly enough, i dont have a runt, thats how uniform these are. Probably goong to snag another pack to stash away.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 2, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I believe all their dosido crosses are fems


@greencropper 

Talked to the owner of ihg (nice guy) this morning. Confirmed the dosido freebies are fems. Wish i got the mendo x dosidos but im happy with the 9 freebies i got.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 2, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> @greencropper
> 
> Talked to the owner of ihg (nice guy) this morning. Confirmed the dosido freebies are fems. Wish i got the mendo x dosidos but im happy with the 9 freebies i got.


sounds good, i didnt know there was mendo x dosido too, only noted what was on offer as freebies from belle, great crosses ihg are pumping out!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 2, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Damn, i was planning on putting down all 10. Maybe a back up pack is in order?
> 
> .


My personal rule w/ IHG _fems_ is to treat them as regs until proven otherwise after flip. Especially if pdt420 or Chris at TDT vouch for them.

BTW, the one animal pie I ran was a fine plant w/ no problems. Good smoke, too. Still have 8, and need to pop a couple sometime soon, but the competition is fierce.



greencropper said:


> great crosses ihg are pumping out!


Definitely fine smoke, which is why I believe they're well worth navigating the mine field of hers, hims, and shims.


----------



## WindShear (Jul 3, 2016)

I have some IHG packs that I'm hesitant to run after reading about all of the intersex issues. They are:

Purple Glue
Mendo Breath X Platinum Bubba
Mother of all Cherries

Does anyone have experience with these strains? If so, are they worth growing out?

Thanks!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 3, 2016)

WindShear said:


> I have some IHG packs that I'm hesitant to run after reading about all of the intersex issues. They are:
> 
> Purple Glue
> Mendo Breath X Platinum Bubba
> ...




Give the Mother of cherries a whirl. I grew them out with no issues. 

Good luck.


----------



## WindShear (Jul 3, 2016)

Is that MoaC? Really pretty plant, nice work.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 3, 2016)

I havent seen any herm issues reported from their regs and Lightgreen has run some beautiful phenos of MOIC. So far I have popped 2 and got 2 males so I havent taken one the distance yet.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 3, 2016)

WindShear said:


> Is that MoaC? Really pretty plant, nice work.


That should be or blackcherrry pie bx. If you go through the thread earlier I was posting before the shit show on In house. 

But you asked about the Mother of cherries and it was fine. I have also run his twisted velvet / Purple Sherbert/ ogkb/Uncirculated x purple hulk all without issues. 
I've just been having some luck.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 3, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3723554
> 
> Give the Mother of cherries a whirl. I grew them out with no issues.
> 
> Good luck.


Damn that looks like a good yielder too might have to run their cherry line stayed away from them cuz who likes cherries?


----------



## trippnface (Jul 3, 2016)

Crippler getting there; pushin 4 feet; still veggin hard. 
very healthy; nice hollow stems. If it has the same dank sour candy taste it had last year i will be please. No complaints here


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 3, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That should be or blackcherrry pie bx. If you go through the thread earlier I was posting before the shit show on In house.
> 
> But you asked about the Mother of cherries and it was fine. I have also run his twisted velvet / Purple Sherbert/ ogkb/Uncirculated x purple hulk all without issues.
> I've just been having some luck.


Do you have some pics of your purple sherbet?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 3, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Do you have some pics of your purple sherbet?


Just a couple of shots I took.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 3, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That should be or blackcherrry pie bx. If you go through the thread earlier I was posting before the shit show on In house.


You not being able to tell the difference between the two tells me the black cherry pie must have been pretty purple. Am i correct?

I have a pack of Bcp on deck and am looking for some straight purple. If i dont find it in any of the ihg packs i have im going to give csi a go. Looks fire


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 3, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> You not being able to tell the difference between the two tells me the black cherry pie must have been pretty purple. Am i correct?
> 
> I have a pack of Bcp on deck and am looking for some straight purple. If i dont find it in any of the ihg packs i have im going to give csi a go. Looks fire


No that means.
I had pics on my phone at a certain point most got deleted and the pic in my avatar was saved. But I did say pics of both plants have been posted for people reading the entire thread in entirety.

You should go through the thread...

Csi should be fine too, and for the record they both have purps.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 3, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> No that means.
> I had pics on my phone at a certain point most got deleted and the pic in my avatar was saved. But I did say pics of both plants have been posted for people reading the entire thread in entirety.
> 
> You should go through the thread...
> ...


The fuck are you talking about?

First you post a picture saying its moac then say it might be bcp... Being the plant is pretty purple i asked a simple question, then you tell me to go read the thread because you dont know what youre posting. Lmao, backwards much?

For the record i dont care about your bud porn enough to go read the thread because you cant remember which fucking plant you took a picture of...

And i know Csi has purps, again the picture being the reason i brought it up..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 3, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> The fuck are you talking about?
> 
> First you post a picture saying its moac then say it might be bcp... Being the plant is pretty purple i asked a simple question, then you tell me to go read the thread because you dont know what youre posting. Lmao, backwards much?
> 
> ...


Oh well ...

You not being able to read the thread tells me... Lmao.

Simply stated can't remember... whao with the language you're not talking to your wife!


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 3, 2016)

Well that escalated quick


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 3, 2016)

Worldstar!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 3, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Well that escalated quick


Listen I give no fucks and was cordial with him. Then he goes off, so this time it is deserved!
I agree though.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 3, 2016)

Lol I don't think nobody cares ain't nobody here to beef we all should be here to grow and learn that's it .


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 3, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Just a couple of shots I took.
> View attachment 3723763 View attachment 3723767


How was the smell??


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 4, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Listen I give no fucks and was cordial with him. Then he goes off, so this time it is deserved!
> I agree though.


Lmao.
Go off?

Im behind a computer screen wondering what the fuck your arrogant ass is blabbering about...

You posting pictures saying theyre one thing , going back saying it's something else Is going to bring up questions.. 

Enough to go through the entire thread? Hell no..

Remember your shit, all i asked you was if your bcp was purple, you coudlve just said yes or no..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 4, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Lmao.
> Go off?
> 
> Im behind a computer screen wondering what the fuck your arrogant ass is blabbering about...
> ...


Listen you likkle fossy hole, I have notime for you!


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 4, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Listen you likkle fossy hole, I have notime for you!


Cool, youre an arrogant idiot with no memory and purple weed. 

Glad we got that solved.

Guess ill just have to see what comes out of these bcp's my self.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 4, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Cool, youre an arrogant idiot with no memory and purple weed.
> 
> Glad we got that solved.
> 
> Guess ill just have to see what comes out of these bcp's my self.


KnowYourself! no one is arrogant. Another person asked a question, I told them that it was either bcp or moc not sure of the pic because it wasn't labled. You put you assumtions and I corrected you. Nothing arrogant about that, but hey "I guess, ah let me stop" don't want to be called an asshole!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 4, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> How was the smell??


Pretty good in flower, once cured its even better and sticks to your mouth.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 4, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> KnowYourself! no one is arrogant. Another person asked a question, I told them that it was either bcp or moc not sure of the pic because it wasn't labled. You put you assumtions and I corrected you. Nothing arrogant about that, but hey "I guess, ah let me stop" don't want to be called an asshole!



You make no sense....

"You not being able to tell the difference between the two tells me the black cherry pie must have been pretty purple.Am i correct?"

..was my question..

What assumption was made that you corrected? You never even answered my original question..

You are an asshole, and i deserve every right to call you one. Then again, this is just my opinion.

This couldve all been dettered with a simple yes or no..


----------



## v.s one (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## kmog33 (Jul 4, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3724130


Best thing I've seen come out of McDonalds in years...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 4, 2016)

All he asked was if black cherry pie was as pretty as Mother of Cherries. I had a lot more to say but it is not worth derailing the thread further. 

Appreciate Amos and VS getting thread back on track.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Best thing I've seen come out of McDonalds in years...


It's an old pic; the birth of the original 3 RCs. I was just taking a cue from @v.s one to help nudge the thread in an IHG direction. 

But speaking of McD's - those $1 yogurt parfaits are killer, and the cups and lids have become indispensable in birthing beans and clones, and keeping them separated and ID'd.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 4, 2016)

I heard they call McDonalds Maccas in Australia.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 4, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3724130


How did the Rainbow cookies turn out for you?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 4, 2016)

To answer mistarasta question: MOAC has black cherry pie in the genetics, so very likely yes is the answer:


----------



## Auzziebuddy (Jul 4, 2016)

Yup. Maccas. That is 100% true. Plus other things that aren't that nice.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How did the Rainbow cookies turn out for you?


I am _extremely _tempted to tell you to go back and look through the thread.  But I'm testing out a fresh goji bud, and I ain't getting up for a while......and I'm not sure if you're trying to ruffle the feathers of good folks, or if it's ...something else....but regardless...the RCs turned out, in order of chop, very good, great, and absurdly great; the last two's clones faithful to the moms. Superb smoke.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 4, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I am _extremely _tempted to tell you to go back and look through the thread.  But I'm testing out a fresh goji bud, and I ain't getting up for a while......and I'm not sure if you're trying to ruffle the feathers of good folks, or if it's ...something else....but regardless...the RCs turned out, in order of chop, very good, great, and absurdly great; the last two's clones faithful to the moms. Superb smoke.


Since you like to take things out of context let me show everything here.

↑
Is that MoaC? Really pretty plant, nice work.
That should be or blackcherrry pie bx. If you go through the thread earlier I was posting before the shit show on In house.

But you asked about the Mother of cherries and it was fine. I have also run his twisted velvet / Purple Sherbert/ ogkb/Uncirculated x purple hulk all without issues.
I've just been having some luck.

I answered the original question.

Glad you like the ROC and i'lll just goto your profile page to view your buds.

Actually as luck would have it you have limited your profile who can view it.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes they were both purple would have been a less complicated answer without the subsequent escalation but It's over and done with now. Let's just move on from the drama.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 4, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> It's an old pic; the birth of the original 3 RCs. I was just taking a cue from @v.s one to help nudge the thread in an IHG direction.
> 
> But speaking of McD's - those $1 yogurt parfaits are killer, and the cups and lids have become indispensable in birthing beans and clones, and keeping them separated and ID'd.


You seen that. I like your style.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2016)

v.s one said:


> You seen that. I like your style.


 Thanks, but what's not to like? 



Lightgreen2k said:


> Since you like to take things out of context let me show everything here.


I'm not in the 'cherry' conversation, so I skipped your recap. I'm sure it was enlightening.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 4, 2016)

White lotus x animal cookies seedling showing some purp in her stem


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 4, 2016)

Out of the 9 freebies I put 8 in soil sadly one mendo x dosido was germing slow like a day behind the others so I didn't even bother with it got 7/8 poking out the soil already 2 white animal 2 mendo dosido and all 3 cactus x dosido made it up already


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 4, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Out of the 9 freebies I put 8 in soil sadly one mendo x dosido was germing slow like a day behind the others so I didn't even bother with it got 7/8 poking out the soil already 1 white animal 2 men do dosido and all 3 cactus x dosido made it


Ogkb pheno are VERY SLOW I would gîve it some love if I was you it could be your keeper


----------



## Cannacat (Jul 4, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3724128


That's beautiful man.



Yodaweed said:


> I heard they call McDonalds Maccas in Australia.


My fella has a Scouse accent so he calls it Mackeeeeeeeees. But then, trainers (sneakers?) are trainees and the post office is a po-eee, and the field on the corner is the cornee, so maybe Liverpool isn't a good place to pick when explaining what we call shit in the UK...


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 4, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Ogkb pheno are VERY SLOW I would gîve it some love if I was you it could be your keeper


Yeah it was a good seed but the slowest of all Im already crowded under a 400w for veg so It wouldn't of had the space anyway


----------



## v.s one (Jul 4, 2016)

Cannacat said:


> That's beautiful man.
> 
> 
> My fella has a Scouse accent so he calls it Mackeeeeeeeees. But then, trainers (sneakers?) are trainees and the post office is a po-eee, and the field on the corner is the cornee, so maybe Liverpool isn't a good place to pick when explaining what we call shit in the UK...


Not bad for freebies.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 4, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> White lotus x animal cookies seedling showing some purp in her stem


Make sure you watch that one closely. Thats the one I had the most problems with on the herm issue. Despite the abundance of seeds it was still some pretty good smoke so if u pay attention to it better than I did, you should end up with some fire there.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 4, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Make sure you watch that one closely. Thats the one I had the most problems with on the herm issue. Despite the abundance of seeds it was still some pretty good smoke so if u pay attention to it better than I did, you should end up with some fire there.


Same strain? Shit if I notice any herms they getting the boot I'm not taking any chances with this grow


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 4, 2016)

Yea. White Animal. I was really mad at myself for not catching it because not only did it self pollinate it hit 3 others. Really bad inattentiveness on my part.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 4, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea. White Animal. I was really mad at myself for not catching it because not only did it self pollinate it hit 3 others. Really bad inattentiveness on my part.


Cool cool yeah gotta keep an eye out for them herm phenos lol but yeah I'll make sure to be on it


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 8, 2016)

Looks like a Fresh drop of In House Gear just hit Oregon Elite Seeds. They got 2 new ones to offer looks like Wreckless Animal and Nitro Cookies


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 8, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Looks like a Fresh drop of In House Gear just hit Oregon Elite Seeds. They got 2 new ones to offer looks like Wreckless Animal and Nitro Cookies


I don't think either of those are new. Maybe to oes though. The nitro crosses all look fire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 8, 2016)

Purple gsc x animal cookies (allegedly)
Looked solid after I snipped off a few nanners


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I don't think either of those are new. Maybe to oes though. The nitro crosses all look fire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ment new to there site


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 8, 2016)

All my inhouse get the chop today. Femgular issues but nothing besides that. 

I realized I have a 3rd lemon crippler pheno that was hiding in the back. I thought it was a pure animal. 

This one is the frostiest of the 3 and has very og like golf ball nugs everywhere. 3 diff phenos and I like them all smell wise and visually. 

Smoke reports coming.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 8, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Smoke reports coming.


where b the visuals?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> where b the visuals?


Haha. I'll post them up tonight Amos. Been fishing my ass off this week!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 9, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Haha. I'll post them up tonight Amos. Been fishing my ass off this week!


You get any good fish Bob?? Any pics of them too? Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry guys I was gonna post harvest shots. My phone was dead and I had to chop, clean room and transplant. By the time phone charges plants were hanging upside down. 

I will be doing the reports on 3 lemon crippler phenos and 2 purple animal phenos. 

The pics will just be of dried trimmed nugs instead. Sorry all.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 10, 2016)

Ha. I do that every harvest. Intend to take pictures, but get so wrapped up in the task of cleaning and moving a plant from the veg tent etc that by the time I think about pictures the plants are hanging.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jul 10, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Ha. I do that every harvest. Intend to take pictures, but get so wrapped up in the task of cleaning and moving a plant from the veg tent etc that by the time I think about pictures the plants are hanging.


We just wanna see the fish  

Nothing like kickin up the barbie for some nice fresh fish.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 11, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> We just wanna see the fish
> 
> Nothing like kickin up the barbie for some nice fresh fish.


Ha ha ha yep, I want to see fish too


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha yep, I want to see fish too


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 11, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


>


Amos I love these little things you post lmao


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 11, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


>


Ha ha LMAO. Nice!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 13, 2016)

Sample nug of the purple gsc X animal cookies. Nice big chunky yield.

Tastes and smells like a purple cupcake.

Zero issues. Stoned really nice off a bong load.

@Amos Otis i would run this again. Fantastic plant. Haven't tried the other pheno yet but it looks even frostier.

Edit* you can't tell in my pics but there are a lot of purple trichomes


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3731350 View attachment 3731351
> Sample nug of the purple gsc X animal cookies. Nice big chunky yield.
> 
> Tastes and smells like a purple cupcake.
> ...


Bob look like you dipped her in a bucket of coke. Nice grow fam.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> @Amos Otis i would run this again. Fantastic plant. Haven't tried the other pheno yet but it looks even frostier.


  Congrats on the fine buds and smoke, and thanks for the heads up. Based on your success, I'll have at least one of the 4 freebs included in an upcoming bean popping session, which could be an all IHG tent, as I've been taking in some orphan beans. 

On the other hand, if the goji fem and kin project pans out - should know by Oct - I might pop all 4 to look for a beauty queen to make some shirleys with.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3731350 View attachment 3731351
> Sample nug of the purple gsc X animal cookies. Nice big chunky yield.
> 
> Tastes and smells like a purple cupcake.
> ...


Nice color man...hopefully mine get some color eventually!


----------



## v.s one (Jul 14, 2016)

purple animal getting the chop


----------



## v.s one (Jul 14, 2016)

Sorry for the double shot


----------



## v.s one (Jul 14, 2016)

When one leaves . Another shows up. A purple hulk cross


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3731735 View attachment 3731735purple animal getting the chop


Chopping because you need the room? Or trichs are developed. Looks like it's still got at least a few days. But maybe the lighting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 14, 2016)

which pack should I run next? All ready got a few of the mendo glue going.


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2016)

Velvet cream 


Damn I like the packageing


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 14, 2016)

Velvet cream it is than. I'll let you know how they go. Still might pop a couple of the others too.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 14, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3732504 which pack should I run next? All ready got a few of the mendo glue going.


What bank did you get these from fam


----------



## v.s one (Jul 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Chopping because you need the room? Or trichs are developed. Looks like it's still got at least a few days. But maybe the lighting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need the room . She starting to purp up too. I wanted to go anther ten days.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3731735 View attachment 3731735purple animal getting the chop


you got some beauties going there v.s one...happy dayz @ your place!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I need the room . She starting to purp up too. I wanted to go anther ten days.


How many days on this one? Was it a 'fem' bean?


----------



## v.s one (Jul 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> How many days on this one? Was it a 'fem' bean?


Freebie fem. I went exactly 60 days. I will be running her in hydro the next go round, so I should have better and quicker results.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> you got some beauties going there v.s one...happy dayz @ your place!


This is my first grand daddy purp cross. I know you have grown this one. Any tips? My friend.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> This is my first grand daddy purp cross. I know you have grown this one. Any tips? My friend.


hmmmm the GDP is very hardy & a strong plant, just feed her as usual & wait for the colour to appear very late, i apparently didnt wait long enough into the bud cycle for the colours to come through, otherwise she's pretty straightforward and uncomplicated, good fortune with them man


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> This is my first grand daddy purp cross. I know you have grown this one. Any tips? My friend.


Let it go the full 9.5-10 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What bank did you get these from fam


Poweredbydiesel hooked it up.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 14, 2016)

Fwiw I gave my friend a nug of lemon crippler the other day. 

He texted me today "whatever you gave me is my new favorite strain."

Lol. I have to say I'm really liking it too.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 17, 2016)

Sample nug of purple gsc X animal cookies pheno 2. 

Almost tastes like cheesecake. 

Head in outer space high and I also can't feel my feet. 

Fantastic weed. If in house can sort out the femgular thing I would absolutely buy packs.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3734206
> Sample nug of purple gsc X animal cookies pheno 2.
> 
> Almost tastes like cheesecake.
> ...


wild lookin gear bob! well done man


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3734206
> Sample nug of purple gsc X animal cookies pheno 2.
> 
> Almost tastes like cheesecake.
> ...


Man, that looks farkin PIMP Bob, nice work man


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3734206
> Sample nug of purple gsc X animal cookies pheno 2.
> 
> Almost tastes like cheesecake.
> ...


That shit looks fantastic Bob. I know you running that again.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 17, 2016)

Just popped a few of the velvet cream. IL post pics when there's something to show.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 17, 2016)

Mendo Glue


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 17, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Mendo Glue
> View attachment 3734346 View attachment 3734347 View attachment 3734348 View attachment 3734349


Those the fems?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 17, 2016)

Purple gsc x animal cookies
Getting pretty chunky


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jul 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3734206
> Sample nug of purple gsc X animal cookies pheno 2.
> 
> Almost tastes like cheesecake.
> ...


Femgular?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 17, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Femgular?


 yes.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jul 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> yes.


Means?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 17, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Means?


They were fems


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Femgular?


Like these boys:


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 17, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Those the fems?


Yea.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jul 17, 2016)

I am still soooo Coooonfused.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 17, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> I am still soooo Coooonfused.


Allow me to un-confuse you...

There was a labeling mixup. Not sure if it was by in house or the seed bank. Certain packs were labels "fems", but they in fact turned out to be regs with males and females. So they are now referred to as "femgulars". lol


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jul 17, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3734206
> Sample nug of purple gsc X animal cookies pheno 2.
> 
> Almost tastes like cheesecake.
> ...


Mmmm nothing like a good dark dank nugget. Hope I can find a similar pheno in mine.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 17, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Allow me to un-confuse you...
> 
> There was a labeling mixup. Not sure if it was by in house or the seed bank. Certain packs were labels "fems", but they in fact turned out to be regs with males and females. So they are now referred to as "femgulars". lol


Thank you. I couldn't tell if dude was trolling me or not? Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 18, 2016)

Just smoked some of the bigger yielding lemon crippler. It had a spicy lemon smell in flower but now it smells and tastes like a mild lemon-cream-vanilla and a tiny bit of spice. 

Great daytime smoke/head high


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 18, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1105578089512710


When you accidently drop a dab on the carpet.


----------



## dave chull (Jul 19, 2016)

Wild cherry cookies animal cookies X black cherry pie. Two pheno s out5 pack. Pheno C tastes like waffle cones and surgarcane, fire and the second pheno A yields super frosty both pics at46. Days all canna nutes in smart pots


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 20, 2016)

I kinda wanna do a full dosido cross run


----------



## dave chull (Jul 20, 2016)

Have no clue


----------



## trippnface (Jul 21, 2016)

wtf; i seen PBD posting about that white buffalo x platinum cross; they already release that shit? and if so; where?

want that bitch


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 21, 2016)

In-house got a shout out by green line today they also gave a shout out to other banks talking shit I don't get how u can talk shit about something but still have some in stock that your selling says a lot about that company imo


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 21, 2016)

trippnface said:


> wtf; i seen PBD posting about that white buffalo x platinum cross; they already release that shit? and if so; where?
> 
> want that bitch


I think they posted a link with that pic but it was a post for their UK customers so i think they stocked those at UK banks


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 21, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> In-house got a shout out by green line today they also gave a shout out to other banks talking shit I don't get how u can talk shit about something but still have some in stock that your selling says a lot about that company imo


It's amazing that he still advertise IHG on his site. I would've been got rid of their name and their gear.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jul 21, 2016)

Sucks that they sending new gear out of the country to be sold elsewhere, I ain't buying shit unless it from one of my u.s banks


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 21, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> It's amazing that he still advertise IHG on his site. I would've been got rid of their name and their gear.


Seems I was wrong last I checked he had a couple in stock but yeah how u gone talk shit about something you've sold before and he's been real rowdy lately on IG ive seen him talk weird to his customers on comments when they ask questions basically just telling em to fuck off n check the site Lol any wase I'll just stick to oes tdt belle and Neptune seedbanks to much bs going on with green line and sourpatch I think their all full of shit n probably thought they could be the only ones getting away with the shady shit but they just wanna blame the next guy I guess


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 21, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Sucks that they sending new gear out of the country to be sold elsewhere, I ain't buying shit unless it from one of my u.s banks


Yeah their new drops sounded like fire but only fire stax got em that i know of n I'm not sure if it was even on the us side n firestax has to many bad reviews damn beans are gonna germ in the mail box by the time they arrive n u forget u ordered


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 21, 2016)

Might have a few velvet pie f2s and couple extra velvet creams if anyone wants to run them? Got the white buffalo on the way too. If you don't end up getting some I'll make some f2s for you but it will be a Lil while before they're done.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm trying to score a gelato 41 x dosido fem


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 21, 2016)

OES over all.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jul 21, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Yeah their new drops sounded like fire but only fire stax got em that i know of n I'm not sure if it was even on the us side n firestax has to many bad reviews damn beans are gonna germ in the mail box by the time they arrive n u forget u ordered


Yeah smoky I haven't ever placed an order thru firestax before, I'm not gonna play ihg's game of selling me seeds back from another country, if I was gonna sent something thru customs I'd order all the roche valliums I've been eyeballing...haha lol, I need some new fem crosses (sealed packs)and some dosido freebies thought as I've ran thru all my in house shit


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jul 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm trying to score a gelato 41 x dosido fem


Roger that hockey...I need me some of the same...my next purchase will be sherbert crosses and hopefully find some sealed packs of ihg and score some of those dosido freebies everyone's been hoarding..lol, stuck with my Cali con gsc clones and animal pie clones for now....really wanna see what dank team has to offer on this Xmas in July promo


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 21, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Yeah smoky I haven't ever placed an order thru firestax before, I'm not gonna play ihg's game of selling me seeds back from another country, if I was gonna sent something thru customs I'd order all the roche valliums I've been eyeballing...haha lol, I need some new fem crosses (sealed packs)and some dosido freebies thought as I've ran thru all my in house shit


Yeah a lot of overseas seedbanks got hella breeders with eye candy but that's just more research n gotta make sure it ain't ancient stock so I'm good on all that especially when u might not even get it even though tssc and Herbie's always gave refund still not worth it I think oregon elite got some new fem drop just two strains though nitro cookies n wreckless animal n I'm pretty sure every us bank giving out dosido crosses with ihg gear right now seems like it


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jul 21, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Yeah a lot of overseas seedbanks got hella breeders with eye candy but that's just more research n gotta make sure it ain't ancient stock so I'm good on all that especially when u might not even get it even though tssc and Herbie's always gave refund still not worth it I think oregon elite got some new fem drop just two strains though nitro cookies n wreckless animal n I'm pretty sure every us bank giving out dosido crosses with ihg gear right now seems like it


Oregon elite is top knotch it seems, il only stick with them few u.s banks u mentioned..were lucky to have such easy access..its been a couple months since I placed an order i been lettin my p.o box air off...lol, but after seeing some finished product on that wreckless animal I gotta get a couple packs of it...dude on ihg ig page brought some fire outta that pack , think his screen name is rox11 maybe


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 21, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Roger that hockey...I need me some of the same...my next purchase will be sherbert crosses and hopefully find some sealed packs of ihg and score some of those dosido freebies everyone's been hoarding..lol, stuck with my Cali con gsc clones and animal pie clones for now....really wanna see what dank team has to offer on this Xmas in July promo


I put down 10 animal pies and theyre all doing great, just pulled all their clones and am about to flip. Cant wait for this one..

How many keepers did you end up getting?


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jul 21, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> I put down 10 animal pies and theyre all doing great, just pulled all their clones and am about to flip. Cant wait for this one..
> 
> How many keepers did you end up getting?


There was a couple keepers, the one I'm running now has a mad stretch and looks to be lower yield...and my partner has one that's a short bush that gets real wide but yields good....the best one ive popped was a mutant that was born with 2 main heads and 2 leaves on each side of the heads without being topped ...it turned really purple and had that signature og/cookie texture , there a variety that's forsure but everyone is killer smoke, it all depends on what frame u prefer on the plants u run,good luck though rasta I'm sure u will be happy,keep us posted if u find something special


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 21, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Roger that hockey...I need me some of the same...my next purchase will be sherbert crosses and hopefully find some sealed packs of ihg and score some of those dosido freebies everyone's been hoarding..lol, stuck with my Cali con gsc clones and animal pie clones for now....really wanna see what dank team has to offer on this Xmas in July promo


I think im gonna grab another pack of purple sherb just for the p.s x dosido last time I order I got the cactus x dosido on belle isle


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jul 21, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I think im gonna grab another pack of purple sherb just for the p.s x dosido last time I order I got the cactus x dosido on belle isle


It's worth it forsure , ima bout to drop on a couple myself, haven't even touched a dosido bean yet myself, u have the right idea with that purple sherb my friend, everything I've seen sherbert was outta this world , on Berners facebook he has a cross he just brought out called shortbread (sherbert x cornbred) looks delicious


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 21, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> It's worth it forsure , ima bout to drop on a couple myself, haven't even touched a dosido bean yet myself, u have the right idea with that purple sherb my friend, everything I've seen sherbert was outta this world , on Berners facebook he has a cross he just brought out called shortbread (sherbert x cornbred) looks delicious


Im still kicking myself to let rainbow cookie get out of stock before grabbing another pack so I will not make the same mistake this time lol


----------



## meowmeowmeow (Jul 21, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Im still kicking myself to let rainbow cookie get out of stock before grabbing another pack so I will not make the same mistake this time lol


I said the same about Double Rainbow........then got 3 other strains.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 21, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Im still kicking myself to let rainbow cookie get out of stock before grabbing another pack so I will not make the same mistake this time lol


Was gonna buy 2 packs then they sold out mistske!!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 21, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Im still kicking myself to let rainbow cookie get out of stock before grabbing another pack so I will not make the same mistake this time lol


They're releasing more rainbow cookies right? Thought I saw it on their ig


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jul 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> They're releasing more rainbow cookies right? Thought I saw it on their ig


Hope they do, Amos brought some heat out of that pack, would be a shame to not release more of those , I seen some phenos in the animal pie pack that had the same texture as them rainbow phenos Amos has...pure fire


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Jul 21, 2016)

amgprb said:


> I have been noticing more and more on different threads that In house Genetics reputation has been picking up around here. I seen a handful of members who posted their purchaces on the NGR 2.0 thread and figured it was about time that the In House Genetics Family had a spot to call home here on RIU!
> 
> This thread is dedicated to everyone who has gotten IHG gear, are growing IHG gear, has grown IHG gear or who is going to buy In House gear. Please feel free to post your pics, reviews and opinions in this thread!
> 
> ...


i need a couple seeds. Lol. I can't. Order from nowhere at the moment i will do a journal., i just need a couple seeds. Please help a fellow grower. i have a supersoil cooking and it will be ready in two weeks tnx


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 21, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Roger that hockey...I need me some of the same...my next purchase will be sherbert crosses and hopefully find some sealed packs of ihg and score some of those dosido freebies everyone's been hoarding..lol, stuck with my Cali con gsc clones and animal pie clones for now....really wanna see what dank team has to offer on this Xmas in July promo


I really hope it's not good sale. I'm trying to save for a new light!


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> They're releasing more rainbow cookies right? Thought I saw it on their ig


No I asked inhouse if they were going to restock and he said people.were complaining about hermie... but if more people ask for them he will have no choice the last pack are at sour patch but fuck sour patch because im pretty sure he will tell they are sold out to chose another...

About greenline there something funny because dude saying inhouse are pollen chucker but like I saw on a post is gonna make some "serious cross" because he have pheno Hunted some packs... I laugh ed so hard ,you don't smoke, pretty sure haven't made à grow by himself , bashed inhouse but taking the same route as them Aka bought à pack pheno hunting it ,pollen chucking it and voila!! A "serious cross".... kind of mixed feeling about the guy...


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 21, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> No I asked inhouse if they were going to restock and he said people.were complaining about hermie... but if more people ask for them he will have no choice the last pack are at sour patch but fuck sour patch because im pretty sure he will tell they are sold out to chose another...
> 
> About greenline there something funny because dude saying inhouse are pollen chucker but like I saw on a post is gonna make some "serious cross" because he have pheno Hunted some packs... I laugh ed so hard ,you don't smoke, pretty sure haven't made à grow by himself , bashed inhouse but taking the same route as them Aka bought à pack pheno hunting it ,pollen chucking it and voila!! A "serious cross".... kind of mixed feeling about the guy...


I'll let you know. Just put an order in at SPS. His paypal is down so I can't send the payment but I got a confirmation email


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 21, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I'll let you know. Just put an order in at SPS. His paypal is down so I can't send the payment but I got a confirmation email


Let us know how sour patch works out for u


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 21, 2016)

Neptune seed bank has double rainbow right now


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 22, 2016)

Still no response from sour patch...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 22, 2016)

Where'd you get this, bry? ^


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3738724


How you score these?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3738724


How much you pay for those? Heard they're going for 2 bills..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 22, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> How much you pay for those? Heard they're going for 2 bills..


110 brotha


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jul 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> 110 brotha


Wow, nice pick up hockey


----------



## dave chull (Jul 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3738724


Poppin tags ehh? Yeehaw get ER done


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 23, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Let us know how sour patch works out for u


A+ service
Gotta call him and order because he got gear not even listed. I got the double rainbow, wild cherry cookies, double purple hulk,+ purple sherbet which want even listed on the site until he told me he had them


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 23, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> A+ service
> Gotta call him and order because he got gear not even listed. I got the double rainbow, wild cherry cookies, double purple hulk,+ purple sherbet which want even listed on the site until he told me he had them


U got it that quick? Lol


----------



## lio lacidem (Jul 23, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> A+ service
> Gotta call him and order because he got gear not even listed. I got the double rainbow, wild cherry cookies, double purple hulk,+ purple sherbet which want even listed on the site until he told me he had them


Were the double purple hulks freebies? Another site has tester packs of those.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 23, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Were the double purple hulks freebies? Another site has tester packs of those.


Nope bought em he threw in a ton of crazy freebies too


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 23, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> U got it that quick? Lol


I just placed the order but he gave me a tracking # on the phone. He's cool as hell and has crazy selection because he's been in the industry so long


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 24, 2016)

3 mendobreath x dosidos fems in the paper towel. Seen some good, heard some bad in this thread. Time to see whats up for myself.....on genetics alone these should be fire.....


----------



## WORF (Jul 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3738724


Where did you get these?


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Jul 25, 2016)

A few new IHG seeds...


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Jul 25, 2016)

IHG Buffalo OG at only 18 days 12/12.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 25, 2016)

Mendo glue  
Popped some velvet cream , cookie fi and mendobreathx velvetpie this week so I'll post pics of those as they progress. So far I've noticed the mendo glues don't like to be fed a lot there a Lil finicky so I'm trying to get them dialed in.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 25, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Mendo glueView attachment 3741162 View attachment 3741163 View attachment 3741165
> Popped some velvet cream , cookie fi and mendobreathx velvetpie this week so I'll post pics of those as they progress. So far I've noticed the mendo glues don't like to be fed a lot there a Lil finicky so I'm trying to get them dialed in.


Nice looking plants.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 25, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice looking plants.


Thanks bro. They're doing OK not as good as I want them to be but now that I figured out the problem with them they'll return to full health soon.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jul 25, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> IHG Buffalo OG at only 18 days 12/12.
> View attachment 3740951


What kind of camera do you use? Very beautiful picture you got there.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 25, 2016)

5 silverback ,5 purple sherb , 2 cactus x dosido and 1 casey fem mix from sure fire seed


----------



## blackforest (Jul 25, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> 5 silverback ,5 purple sherb , 2 cactus x dosido and 1 casey fem mix from sure fire seed View attachment 3741612


I've been smoking the silverback aka cherry gorilla consistently for the last couple months. Really turned out to be some nice smoke.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 26, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I've been smoking the silverback aka cherry gorilla consistently for the last couple months. Really turned out to be some nice smoke.


It's your report that make me want to pop mine lol


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Jul 26, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> What kind of camera do you use? Very beautiful picture you got there.


Thanks. I use a Canon G9X point & shoot.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2016)

Anyone know what makes up 'cactus' ?


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jul 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Anyone know what makes up 'cactus' ?


Amos I believe it's (ak47 x Dutch treat )...,.,if u find out diff correct me if I'm wrong ..........on firestax there cactus og pack,,,,,is labeled as having the genetics of cactus x ookush breath, and they say cactus is ak47 x Dutch treat.....idk if that's right but only info I can find


----------



## blackforest (Jul 26, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> It's your report that make me want to pop mine lol


I'm really interested to see if there are other nice phenos in there. I only finished out 1 female pheno. Let her go 65-70 days for best results imo. I cut down the first one at 60 days and the rest at 69-70 days. There was a big difference in the potency and they needed those extra 9 days to ripen up a bit. The pheno I had likes to throw a couple nanners late in flower, starting around day 56, but they didn't do anything, and there were not many of them at all. She doesn't disappoint!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Amos I believe it's (ak47 x Dutch treat )...,.,if u find out diff correct me if I'm wrong ..........on firestax there cactus og pack,,,,,is labeled as having the genetics of cactus x ookush breath, and they say cactus is ak47 x Dutch treat.....idk if that's right but only info I can find


Thanks, amigo. 

Those IHG cats must be popping every free attitude bean they ever received.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Jul 26, 2016)

I've got a few IHG Tahoe crosses in flower right now and everything looks great so far...

White Buffalo x Tahoe OG - The frostiest of the lot. Super resinous, really strong side branching and overall excellent structure. Would make a terrific scrog strain.

Gorilla Glue #4 x Tahoe OG - Excellent resin output so far, great smell, a little stretchy but still good overall structure and def a nute hog compared to the rest.

Strawberry Switchblade x Tahoe OG - Only have one of these in flower but she is a beast. Tallest of the group by at least a foot. Super thick, hollow stalk and stems, crazy frosty and has this really unique sweet artificial strawberry smell that I've never come across before. 

Only 25 or so days in right now but I'll try to get some pics when the lights come on.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 26, 2016)

not sure why but this seed of purple gsc x animal cookies is a really slow vegger, all my clones of golden goat I cut when I planted this are big plants now this is till just a lil baby, hope that's a good sign I never had a plant veg this slowly.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> not sure why but this seed of purple gsc x animal cookies is a really slow vegger, all my clones of golden goat I cut when I planted this are big plants now this is till just a lil baby, hope that's a good sign I never had a plant veg this slowly.


@Bob Zmuda ?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> @Bob Zmuda ?


Mine were both completely normal as far as veg went. I'm trimming the 2nd one today and will post pics of both phenos.

Pheno 1 gave me 4.5 zips of absolutely awesome weed.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 26, 2016)

Pheno 1 @Amos Otis


----------



## WORF (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder if there "platinum" is a pheno of afropips platinum


I don't get the point of keeping her lineage a secret. I mean I've seen it as platinum kush, platinum, and platinum gsc very odd ...kinda like this sherbet and not sunset sherbet thing


----------



## mandy1 (Jul 27, 2016)

need some advice from the in house army. i got a weed wetty from looking at the pics on neptune seed bank, unfortunately they're just single bud shots and its hard to judge size and potential yield. i'm looking for the best combination of yield and potency between rainbow cookies, crystal cookies and animal pie. i see animal pie is 50% sativa and i do like a more racey strain than couch lock. thanks for any opinions!!!


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 27, 2016)

mandy1 said:


> need some advice from the in house army. i got a weed wetty from looking at the pics on neptune seed bank, unfortunately they're just single bud shots and its hard to judge size and potential yield. i'm looking for the best combination of yield and potency between rainbow cookies, crystal cookies and animal pie. i see animal pie is 50% sativa and i do like a more racey strain than couch lock. thanks for any opinions!!!


Anything cookies means low yield their cherry lines are probably the best yielders


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 27, 2016)

Here's some leafy porn some in-house freebies n my own testers of some herms from my first in-house grow lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 27, 2016)

WORF said:


> I wonder if there "platinum" is a pheno of afropips platinum
> 
> 
> I don't get the point of keeping her lineage a secret. I mean I've seen it as platinum kush, platinum, and platinum gsc very odd ...kinda like this sherbet and not sunset sherbet thing


Platinum Gsc is not the same strain as platinum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WORF (Jul 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Platinum Gsc is not the same strain as platin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This I know my friend that was the point


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 27, 2016)

WORF said:


> This I know my friend that was the point


Well, 
"I've seen it as[]platinum gsc" is stating that they are the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Well,
> "I've seen it as[]platinum gsc" is stating that they are the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they ever say what platinum was K?


----------



## WORF (Jul 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Well,
> "I've seen it as[]platinum gsc" is stating that they are the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?? What?? ... Saying something was listed as .... is the same as saying they are the same . ... What ever you say amigo


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Did they ever say what platinum was K?


It's a really old cut, I've seen it around here floating around for over 10 years. I'm fairly sure unknown heritage clone only(similar to the white). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's a really old cut, I've seen it around here floating around for over 10 years. I'm fairly sure unknown heritage clone only(similar to the white).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So basically they stole someone cut and renamed it.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 27, 2016)

WORF said:


> ?? What?? ... Saying something was listed as .... is the same as saying they are the same . ... What ever you say amigo





WORF said:


> I wonder if there "platinum" is a pheno of afropips platinum
> 
> 
> I don't get the point of keeping her lineage a secret. I mean I've seen it as platinum kush, platinum, and platinum gsc very odd ...kinda like this sherbet and not sunset sherbet thing


I'll quote you again to show you how grammatically your statement is that you have seen platinum as platinum kush, platinum, and platinum gsc, Is saying you have seen the same strain called more than one thing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> So basically they stole someone cut and renamed it.


I think he stated on ig at somepoint that it isn't bred by them. He's just had it around forever. I'll try to find the post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WORF (Jul 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'll quote you again to show you how grammatically your statement is that you have seen platinum as platinum kush, platinum, and platinum gsc, Is saying you have seen the same strain called more than one thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes my friend..... That is the point. But i see that prestine grammer is important to you so here you go...... I have seen platinum . as platinum gsc, and platinum kush from in house genetics packaging and lineage discription . I.e. crystal cookies some packs say platinum x animal cookies others say platinum gsc x animal cookies. There new platinum s1 lineage is stated as platinum kush. All the while they also claim its a secret that they wont let out


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 27, 2016)

WORF said:


> Yes my friend..... That is the point. But i see that prestine grammer is important to you so here you go...... I have seen platinum . as platinum gsc, and platinum kush from in house genetics packaging and lineage discription . I.e. crystal cookies some packs say platinum x animal cookies others say platinum gsc x animal cookies. There new platinum s1 lineage is stated as platinum kush. All the while they also claim its a secret that they wont let out


Their platinum gsc is platinum X gsc. So you haven't seen it as that, you've seen the lineage listed as that. 

I give up. You win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WORF (Jul 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Their platinum gsc is platinum X gsc. So you haven't seen it as that, you've seen the lineage listed as that.
> 
> I give up. You win.
> 
> ...


What the hell are your talking about???

Lol i get it lol you gotta be busting my balls . i some times play with people like this too.. For a minute there i thought you may have had a slight learning disability. The grammer part kinda gave it away tho I was like this guys has to be a language arts teacher..... lol good one! Proper grammer ...lol ...on rollitup..lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi there everyone. Any strains standout to you guys in 2016 so far? I wanna add a superstoney plant to the seed collection.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 27, 2016)

WORF said:


> What the hell are your talking about???
> 
> Lol i get it lol you gotta be busting my balls . i some times play with people like this too.. For a minute there i thought you may have had a slight learning disability. The grammer part kinda gave it away tho I was like this guys has to be a language arts teacher..... lol good one!


Lol, initially I tried to correct you, only to have you respond that what you wrote, wasn't what you meant. So I guess it's my fault for being able to comprehend only the text a person posts, not the intention that is stated incorrectly. After you responded argumentatively, I tried to let you know maybe you should make sure the things you say, are in fact, the things you mean to say. 

It started as a misunderstanding based on the fact that you posted something that stated one thing when you meant something different. I don't know what about the situation compels you to continue though...

And lol at the person who doesn't know how to correctly write what they are trying to say thinking I might have a learning disability for misunderstanding their poorly constructed statement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2016)

WORF said:


> i see that prestine grammer is important to you


Isn't it _pristine grammar_  Sometimes messaging can be grasped incorrectly when presented in a questionable manner. But that's so last century.....





VTMi'kmaq said:


> Hi there everyone. Any strains standout to you guys in 2016 so far? I wanna add a superstoney plant to the seed collection.


My best this year have been Rainbow Sherbet, 3-D, Black D.O.G., and the always great Goji.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Anyone know what makes up 'cactus' ?





Triple oh gee said:


> Amos I believe it's (ak47 x Dutch treat )...,.,if u find out diff correct me if I'm wrong ..........on firestax there cactus og pack,,,,,is labeled as having the genetics of cactus x ookush breath, and they say cactus is ak47 x Dutch treat.....idk if that's right but only info I can find



Cactus is Northern lights x afghani originally bred by Jordan of the Islands.

"Grows a short bushy plant resembling a mini prickly pear cactus." 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cactus/Jordan_of_the_Islands/


----------



## WORF (Jul 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, initially I tried to correct you, only to have you respond that what you wrote, wasn't what you meant. So I guess it's my fault for being able to comprehend only the text a person posts, not the intention that is stated incorrectly. After you responded argumentatively, I tried to let you know maybe you should make sure the things you say, are in fact, the things you mean to say.
> 
> It started as a misunderstanding based on the fact that you posted something that stated one thing when you meant something different. I don't know what about the situation compels you to continue though...
> 
> ...




Dude I'm sorry... Look I have a cookie spliff waiting on me so.. Where both here for the love of miss Mary Jane. And this was a very unproductive conversation. At the end of the day you knew exactly what i was trying to say.there was no need to correct me. It's not that deep my friend


Peace


----------



## WORF (Jul 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Isn't it _pristine grammar_  Sometimes messaging can be grasped incorrectly when presented in a questionable manner. But that's so last century.....
> 
> View attachment 3742871
> 
> ...



Dude don't be so petty its not that deep


----------



## WORF (Jul 27, 2016)

If a person can't give an opinion or review without being called out about his/her grammer or lack of alphabet placeing Rather then the actual subject for instance this is sad and the main reason why I like to observe more then interact I would have enjoyed a "platinum" lineage convo


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 27, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Cactus is Northern lights x afghani originally bred by Jordan of the Islands.
> 
> "Grows a short bushy plant resembling a mini prickly pear cactus."
> 
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cactus/Jordan_of_the_Islands/


Their cactus is ak47 x dutch treat


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 27, 2016)

WORF said:


> Dude.....its not that deep[/QUOTE


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2016)

Way to much confusion. ..


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Jul 27, 2016)

Buffalo OG at 23 days


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 27, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Buffalo OG at 23 days
> View attachment 3742983


I think u got some bud on your trichomes bro


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 27, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Their cactus is ak47 x dutch treat


Whose 'their?'

I just talked to the owner and he comfirmed that its NL x Afghani from Jordan of the islands. Its actually the cut that won a seattle cup back in 2012.

Supposed to be some fire.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Jul 27, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I think u got some bud on your trichomes bro


Ha! Thanks dude. Both of my Buffalo OG's are stupid dank and to be honest, all of the IHG gear I've run so far has been fire. Another standout though is their Strawberry Switchblade x Tahoe OG. Both are frost monsters but one has the most amazing artificial strawberry candy smell...it literally makes my mouth water. Gonna get some pics up soon.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Whose 'their?'
> 
> I just talked to the owner and he comfirmed that its NL x Afghani from Jordan of the islands. Its actually the cut that won a seattle cup back in 2012.
> 
> Supposed to be some fire.


Think tank have the cactus now.


----------



## mandy1 (Jul 27, 2016)

hey Smokey, i know what ya mean on those gsc. i've found that between mainlining and lst'ing, i can get around 3z's of manicured bud on most crosses.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Buffalo OG at 23 days
> View attachment 3742983


You on IG bro, because either the nug whisperer stealing your pics or you his..


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Jul 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3743097
> You on IG bro, because either the nug whisperer stealing your pics or you his..


Yep, I'm The Nug Whisperer on IG.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Yep, I'm The Nug Whisperer on IG.


Oh Ight. I was like damn them plants are identical. Man what's that watermelon you have on there?


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 27, 2016)

WORF said:


> Dude I'm sorry... Look I have a cookie spliff waiting on me so.. Where both here for the love of miss Mary Jane. And this was a very unproductive conversation. At the end of the day you knew exactly what i was trying to say.there was no need to correct me. It's not that deep my friend
> 
> 
> Peace


I actually did misunderstand what you said at fort based on the fact that you wrote something different than you were trying to say, hence my response. Sorry for coming across the way I did, but you really did write something you didn't mean that I didn't understand and responded to off base because the statement was incorrect. So I tried to point that out. 

Appreciate the change of attitude though. That's what we're about. 

Grammar/correct articulation of what you are asking is pretty important though. Especially with a bunch of stoners lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Jul 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Oh Ight. I was like damn them plants are identical. Man what's that watermelon you have on there?


Right on, good eye though! That 'Seedless Watermelon' is actually 'Bubba x Raspberry Kush' aka Raspberry Bubba that I ran a couple years ago. She had bag appeal for days but zero potency and got booted after a couple clone runs. Wish I had kept her around to trade with though...some people like that kind of thing.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Jul 27, 2016)

Here's Switchberry OG @ 23 days. Real strong strawberry candy smell on this one.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 28, 2016)

I was just checking out Neptune Seeds and the have Rainbow Cookies listed. I know a few of you fine folks have mentioned looking for them.

http://www.neptuneseedbank.com/#!product-page/c6np/6eae0634-1ee4-3cf8-ecb5-5681426fa1b2


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I was just checking out Neptune Seeds and the have Rainbow Cookies listed. I know a few of you fine folks have mentioned looking for them.
> 
> http://www.neptuneseedbank.com/#!product-page/c6np/6eae0634-1ee4-3cf8-ecb5-5681426fa1b2


Yea only thing most banks had them for 70 or so he's got them for $100. I'll pass on Neptune.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea only thing most banks had them for 70 or so he's got them for $100. I'll pass on Neptune.


Price gouging for sure and you missed it by $20. They are $120. I wouldn't pay it either just throwing out there for the fine folks on this thread.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2016)

Damn he wen


needsomebeans said:


> Price gouging for sure and you missed it by $20. They are $120. I wouldn't pay it either just throwing out there for the fine folks on this thread.


Damn he went out up 20. Yea price gouging for real. The other day they was a buck.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn he wen
> 
> Damn he went out up 20. Yea price gouging for real. The other day they was a buck.


Oregon elite seemed to have went up too hmmm I smell bullshit


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Oregon elite seemed to have went up too hmmm I smell bullshit


That's why that inventory will be sitting there. I hate when they try and price gouge because another bank doing it. You should want people to always come back. That's one thing I can say about greedyline his prices always on point.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That's why that inventory will be sitting there. I hate when they try and price gouge because another bank doing it. You should want people to always come back. That's one thing I can say about greedyline his prices always on point.


In-house gonna lose what little customers they got if they keep dropping beans overseas and these greedy ass baby banks


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jul 29, 2016)

Just speculating but maybe IHG is asking all banks to set prices at $120. It seems many seed companies set their retail prices.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

I wouldn't dare pay $120 or anything close to a $100 for beans that nobody test but them. I don't care what color that shit turn or how potent it maybe. IHG not even top 20 breeders asking for that type on money. These same beans was on Sub for $70 bucks earlier this year.

We as the customers dictate the prices. If we don't buy that shit at $120 how long you think before they start dropping the price? That's with anything in this world. People stopped buying Lebrons at $200 so Nike dropped the price to $175. So yea we dictate things. Hold your money and watch the fire sale.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Just speculating but maybe IHG is asking all banks to set prices at $120. It seems many seed companies set their retail prices.


Doubt it oes got the drop first then Neptune got a bigger drop raised it to 120 then oes bumped up to 110 to make more but be under them still I mean I understand its business but if u claim u all about the people like oes u don't go following other seedbanks footsteps especially new ones at that


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Doubt it oes got the drop first then Neptune got a bigger drop raised it to 120 then oes bumped up to 110 to make more but be under them still I mean I understand its business but if u claim u all about the people like oes u don't go following other seedbanks footsteps especially new ones at that


Well all you gotta do is save your money and watch them beans collect dust. I didn't like or respect how green line was running shit so I stopped spending my money over there. This shit is all about greed.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Well all you gotta do is save your money and watch them beans collect dust. I didn't like or respect how green line was running shit so I stopped spending my money over there. This shit is all about greed.


True I won't be shopping for a while so idc just wish these guys would just be reasonable and stop trying to get rich off us


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> .... just wish these guys would just be reasonable and stop trying to get rich off us


Ever considered making your own seeds? I mean...if price is your driving concern, why pay $4.50 for a grilled chicken sandwich when you can fry a chicken breast and toast a bun at home for under half that?


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Ever considered making your own seeds? I mean...if price is your driving concern, why pay $4.50 for a grilled chicken sandwich when you can fry a chicken breast and toast a bun for under half that?


Sure let me just go shit out some elite genetics real quick and I'll get back to u with that new cup winner strain bro


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Ever considered making your own seeds? I mean...if price is your driving concern, why pay $4.50 for a grilled chicken sandwich when you can fry a chicken breast and toast a bun at home for under half that?


Lunch @Amos Otis house herd he knows how to make gewd chiken sammiches.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Sure let me just go shit out some elite genetics real quick


You have no beans?

Or....you only have crap beans?

Or....you want "elite genetics" at GHS prices?

Dude.......even at $120 a pack, that's only $10.20 per bean feminized. Maybe you could get 4 friends to toss in $20.40 each and get two 'elite" beans apiece?

Two zips per bean could easily be hustled for $500. That's an investment return of significance. More than enough to buy an entire pack of 'elite genetics' w/o having to share !


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> You have no beans?
> 
> Or....you only have crap beans?
> 
> ...


Lol no your trying to be a smartass u got a problem with my opinion ? Are u the one who decides who buys beans and who should not are u the bean fairy? There's a difference we all know how much in-house gear goes for and it just doubled out of no where I'm not complaining about every seed pricing and yes I have seeds but not enough to make a decent selection and pheno hunt I'm not u bro I'm not gonna make FEMS out my last 2 beans


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I'm not u bro I'm not gonna make FEMS out my last 2 beans




My last 2 beans? Uhhh....negatory. Not even my last gojis. There will never be 'my last gojis' - not that I plan on buying more - ya dig?


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3744635
> 
> My last 2 beans? Uhhh....negatory. Not even my last gojis. There will never be 'my last gojis' - not that I plan on buying more - ya dig?


Rainbow cookies


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Rainbow cookies


Ran 3, and got triple harvests off clones of 2. Traded 3 [ or 4 ] for the same amount of something equally as rare and unavailable. 

The three [or four] left, will be cloned, one clone of each reversed to hit a clone of itself, and a clone of the others. That creates 3 pure crosses, and 6 variety crosses all from the RC gene pool. You figure at low estimate 50 beans per cross, and that's minimum 450 beans.

So, for a $75 investment, I get 9 runs of 6 beans [or 12 runs of 7], 4 unbuyable rare beans, and over 400 new female beans. That's a great return on investment - even if I'd had to pay $120 for the pack. Which is only $45 more, and what's $45? You blow that on a single dinner with your girlie at most any mall strip restaurant.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Ran 3, and got triple harvests off clones of 2. Traded 3 [ or 4 ] for the same amount of something equally as rare and unavailable.
> 
> The three [or four] left, will be cloned, one clone of each reversed to hit a clone of itself, and a clone of the others. That creates 3 pure crosses, and 6 variety crosses all from the RC gene pool. You figure at low estimate 50 beans per cross, and that's minimum 450 beans.
> 
> So, for a $75 investment, I get 9 runs of 6 beans [or 12 runs of 7], 4 unbuyable rare beans, and over 400 new female beans. That's a great return on investment - even if I'd had to pay $120 for the pack. Which is only $45 more, and what's $45? You blow that on a single dinner with your girlie at most any mall strip restaurant.


Rc is still available and yeah I think u forgot something their bud seeds ain't all it cost to grow making your own seeds is or can be an investmet idk why u keep going on about that and debating it its obvious money can be made still when we got breeders with 250$ packs that is not my issue although not all of us have the space to grow multiple grows or have clones u see Amos were not all perfect like u and your grilled chicken sandwiches the problem is ihg went from being 60$-80$ a pack to 120 over night


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

Man y'all make me laugh daily. I love y'all dudes. We gotta get together and have a RIU BBQ someplace.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

Lol tbh I think Amos is still butthurt over the way I introduced myself to his baby daddies Bodhi's thread that's gotta be it


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2016)

[QUOTE="SmokyLungs, post: 12818338, member: 882300"the problem is ihg went from being 60$-80$ a pack to 120 over night[/QUOTE]

If you want the beans, and the only place you can buy them asks $120, you have to decide how bad you want them. A day of complaining hasn't dropped the price a cent I'll bet.


It may be hard to grok, but a business, by definition, is an entity that hopes to make dinero, unless non-profit prefaces it's name. A bank that finds itself holding the last of a very in demand strain has every right to price it anywhere they like, unless there is an in-place agreement w/ the breeder.

It's no different than buyers trying to low ball a seller. If the cat who has the only available '96 vette - your dream ride- in the color scheme you crave, and it's cherry, low miles, 2 tops, always garaged, one owner. You wanna buy it for 8K, The seller won't move off 12K. You have the dinero, but won't pay because you think he's taking advantage of cornering the market. He is. The fact remains - you can complain all you want about beans going up $40, but there's only one way to get that 'vette in your garage.

Cough up the do-re-mi - or fuhgeddabouddit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Lol tbh I think Amos is still butthurt over the way I introduced myself to his baby daddies Bodhi's thread that's gotta be it


I have no idea or memory over any previous interaction regarding you.

The butthurt here appears to be owned by the boy that's been whining about bean prices all day - am I right?


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> [QUOTE="SmokyLungs, post: 12818338, member: 882300"the problem is ihg went from being 60$-80$ a pack to 120 over night


If you want the beans, and the only place you can buy them asks $120, you have to decide how bad you want them. A day of complaining hasn't dropped the price a cent I'll bet.


It may be hard to grok, but a business, by definition, is an entity that hopes to make dinero, unless non-profit prefaces it's name. A bank that finds itself holding the last of a very in demand strain has every right to price it anywhere they like.

It's no different than buyers trying to low ball a seller. If the cat who has the only available '96 vette - your dream ride- in the color scheme you crave, and it's cherry, low miles, 2 tops, always garaged, one owner. You wanna buy it for 8K, The seller won't move off 12K. You have the dinero, but won't pay because you think he's taking advantage of cornering the market. He is. The fact remains - you can complain all you want about beans going up $40, but there's only one way to get that 'vette in your garage.

Cough up the do-re-mi - or fuhgeddabouddit.[/QUOTE]
Yeah I went over that already i said I understand its a business but inhouse gear always sits no one is diving for their credit card when their gear drops like other breeders not even when it was 60$-80$ and Neptune did get the only real ihg drop that is true so they can raise it if they want to but like I said be reasonable that shit ain't gonna sell at that price and u know it


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I have no idea or memory over any previous interaction regarding you.
> 
> The butthurt here appears to be owned by the boy that's been whining about bean prices all day - am I right?
> 
> ...


Haha haha I knew that would tick u off


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Haha haha I knew that would tick u off


It didn't...because I still don't know what you're referencing. So....what are you referencing? Let's see if I get ticked off fa real.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

Lol whatever u say bro I'm to busy whining about seeds brb gonna go buy some eBay seeds for that one dolla holla


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Lol whatever u say bro I'm to busy whining about seeds brb gonna go buy some eBay seeds for that one dolla holla


In other words, you was fibbing.....lol.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> In other words, you was fibbing.....lol.


I wasn't like I said bodhi thread feel free to search it up


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

It is free right? Cuz I'll start whining right now fam


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I wasn't like I said bodhi thread feel free to search it up


Dude......you brought it up. If I can't recall, that would suggest your 'butthurt' theory is invalid. You find it. LOL



SmokyLungs said:


> It is free right? Cuz I'll start whining right now fam


When did you ever quit?


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Dude......you brought it up. If I can't recall, that would suggest your 'butthurt' theory is invalid. You find it. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> When did you ever quit?


Lol u in denial hard bro i find it hard to believe u were so worried about my "whining" u had to make a grilled chicken equation out of it


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

All them memes u keep tells me u hold grudges lol


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

Investment- buying something that the price has been doubled recently and still flipping it some wise ass words by the homie amos


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> All them memes u keep tells me u hold grudges lol


I _do _hold grudges, some times, thassafact. In your case, I have no idea what the grudge is about, but I'll trust you, and I now have a grudge against you. Happy ? 

Btw....I just ordered a pack of Rainbow Cookies from Neptune. Saves me from making more from the last 4 of my original pack. Thanks for the heads up on Neptune. I guess this makes up for whatever it was I was holding a grudge agin yoo fer. Meme alert:


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I _do _hold grudges, some times, thassafact. In your case, I have no idea what the grudge is about, but I'll trust you, and I now have a grudge against you. Happy ?
> 
> Btw....I just ordered a pack of Rainbow Cookies from Neptune. Saves me from making more from the last 4 of my original pack. Thanks for the heads up on Neptune. I guess this makes up for whatever it was I was holding a grudge agin yoo fer. Meme alert:
> 
> View attachment 3745505


Now I can fap in peace at night


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Btw....I just ordered a pack of Rainbow Cookies from Neptune. Saves me from making more from the last 4 of my original pack. Thanks for the heads up on Neptune. I guess this makes up for whatever it was I was holding a grudge agin yoo fer.


I just ordered a pack as well, after seeing those super models you posted I couldnt help my self. Great job btw...Not sure how many more drops he'll have of this, but im sure ill be buying another pack for the freezer as im doing the same with the animal pie. All 10 are amazing, about to be flipped and already have a couple of funky standouts.

How many rainbows did you pop to find that pheno in those crazy pics you took a while back? Im tempted to just blow through the whole 10 like im doing with these AP's.. Its a lotta work but worth it, i like seeing how a line acts through its pheno's and all these are A+ and for the most part very consistent. 


Dude's lines are just cool.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jul 30, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Investment- buying something that the price has been doubled recently and still flipping it some wise ass words by the homie amos


Thanks for pointing these out brotha. I see where youre coming from as i just bought a couple of packs from belle isle for 70$ each. But At the end of the day it really just boils down to how much you want the seeds. The demand aspect can be a bitch but thats how the world turns and the market rolls.

Not to mention this is a BIG step up from euro banks. I recall easily paying 1-120$ plus stealth guaranteed shipping totaling around 130-150$ for around 6 fems at most. Then you have to wait for them to clear customs, etc..


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 30, 2016)

To me the difference is with breeders like Bodhi, GGG, Top Dawg, exotic, DVG, and a few others you know what you're getting before you bust the pack open. How many people or breeding with ya said breeders today? With IHG it's a 50/50 chance with finding fire. I'm not shitting on them at all but until the can consistently pump out fire their prices should remain in the 60-80 range.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 30, 2016)

Same guys quick to call them outhouse and pollen chuckers now wanna justify their price raising lol RIU at its finest


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> To me the difference is with breeders like Bodhi, GGG, Top Dawg, exotic, DVG, and a few others you know what you're getting before you bust the pack open. How many people or breeding with ya said breeders today? With IHG it's a 50/50 chance with finding fire. I'm not shitting on them at all but until the can consistently pump out fire their prices should remain in the 60-80 range.


I bought packs from GGG and got junk, I think its all luck of the draw to be honest.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 30, 2016)

I really did like when their packs were between 50 and 85


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I really did like when their packs were between 50 and 85


I'm quite sure everyone did. Nothing like under $100 packs of beans


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> How many rainbows did you pop to find that pheno in those crazy pics you took a while back?.


Three beans; each one a winner, and very similar to one another. I have no doubt the others will be just as good,



Vato_504 said:


> With IHG it's a 50/50 chance with finding fire..


I'm still rubbed the wrong way by the 10 fem PAKs beings regs. Otherwise, every bean I've ran from them has been stellar: 2 animal pie, 2 lemon crippler, 3 rainbow cookies. @Bob Zmuda has raved about his lemon crips and 2 pgsc x ac [which I'll pop soon], and this thread has lots of other success stories.

I've also read, of course, the unsatisfied reports of other strains [ and reached out right away to swap for those disappointers ]. From my pov, it's more 80/20 chance.



hockeybry2 said:


> I really did like when their packs were between 50 and 85


True, but those days appear to be gone, don't they? What was pdt420's price, if you don't mind posting?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm quite sure everyone did. Nothing like under $100 packs of beans


Oh .... I thought I was the only one


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Three beans; each one a winner, and very similar to one another. I have no doubt the others will be just as good,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


110 shipped


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> 110 shipped


$11 a bean. 

DNA and RP and Soma and many other fem makers have been charging + $18 a bean for years.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Three beans; each one a winner, and very similar to one another. I have no doubt the others will be just as good,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shid y'all the ones that gave me hope when I seen you alls results. I have a lot of ihg gear bro and I've never paid over $80 for a pack fem or regs. I'm on IG daily and I only see like 5 people max posting their gear. So to raise prices based on those 5 people results shouldn't count.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Shid y'all the ones that gave me hope when I seen you alls results. I have a lot of ihg gear bro and I've never paid over $80 for a pack fem or regs. I'm on IG daily and I only see like 5 people max posting their gear. So to raise prices based on those 5 people results shouldn't count.


What would you like to get rid of?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What would you like to get rid of?


Pick one


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Pick one View attachment 3745625


Quite an ihg collection


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 30, 2016)

I think this one might be better  Look like the price hike is real. TDT have them listed at the same price. Guess I won't be buying anymore ihg..

All fems some 5 per pack some 10 per pack.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jul 30, 2016)

Lots of the older stuff from $60-80 a pack was refilled also.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 30, 2016)

somebody already crushed the c99 & moonshines... bluefin still up there tho


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 30, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> somebody already crushed the c99 & moonshines... bluefin still up there tho


Nah they restock tomorrow night.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Pick one View attachment 3745625


Hulk the III , octagon kush and mendobreath x dosido for me please!!! I think you should pop them asap


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3745631 I think this one might be better View attachment 3745629 Look like the price hike is real. TDT have them listed at the same price. Guess I won't be buying anymore ihg..
> 
> All fems some 5 per pack some 10 per pack.


I think im gonna grab only à pack of rainbow cookie and take some trapstar and sizzurp from exotic


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 30, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I think im gonna grab only à pack of rainbow cookie and take some trapstar and sizzurp from exotic


Still waiting on my sizzurp from tdt...been in pre ship for ten days


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 30, 2016)

3 for 3 on my mendobreath x dosido freebies. Can't wait to see what these put out!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3745631 I think this one might be better View attachment 3745629 Look like the price hike is real. TDT have them listed at the same price. Guess I won't be buying anymore ihg..
> 
> All fems some 5 per pack some 10 per pack.


wow as if. that price is wack.

nice chunck of IHG gear you got also. mine looks similar..just less variety and more duplicates of certain strains !l

edit: mendo breath x dosido? fem 5 pack? howd you acquire that? IG?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 30, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> wow as if. that price is wack.
> 
> nice chunck of IHG gear you got also. mine looks similar..just less variety and more duplicates of certain strains !l
> 
> edit: mendo breath x dosido? fem 5 pack? howd you acquire that? IG?


Was free from TDT I think.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Was free from TDT I think.


That's where and how i got mine.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 30, 2016)

Just put 3 seedlings in coco today. saved 2 for a later time. Be a while before i have anything worthwhile to show, but i will show it!


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Jul 30, 2016)

Really impressed with Buffalo OG so far. Both phenos are frost monsters but one of them is just stupid frosty. It's got the resin profile of White Buffalo with OG terps...basically a louder version of the WBuf cut.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 30, 2016)

Grabbed a pack of the dosidoxogkb, dosidoxgg4 and white buffalo. I'm done with buying beans for a while... or at least I'll try to be done but we all know how that goes.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 30, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Grabbed a pack of the dosidoxogkb, dosidoxgg4 and white buffalo. I'm done with buying beans for a while... or at least I'll try to be done but we all know how that goes.


lol...can you resist the gelato 41 x dosido?...


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 31, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lol...can you resist the gelato 41 x dosido?...


If I could get them I'd probably buy some lol but pd420 said he's out so I went with the next best thing.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Jul 31, 2016)

One more...


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 31, 2016)

Y'all ever asked yourself, "how this dude ever produce so many different beans?" Man you would need a football field to produce all these genetics. Some company's that has been in the game for a while don't have this much type of selection. 


Vato_504 said:


> Pick one View attachment 3745625


Oh and purple animal kush, animal blues or the mendo breath x dosido's....


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 31, 2016)

There's two partners that own it and they both create strains separately for the company. So having 2 people with probably good size spaces is more than possible to create that many strains.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Jul 31, 2016)

Really doesn't make a difference to me how they do it really, just as long as what they're putting out is dank...and so far everything has been. 

I've got 4 IHG strains currently in flower (Switchberry OG, Tahoe Sap, Buffalo OG and Erkle OG) and another 11 IHG strains in veg (Purple Hulk, Twisted Velvet, Crystal Cookies, Platinum S1, Blackberrium, Silver Pie, Alien Vision, Platinum Gorilla, Platinum Buffalo, Diamondback OG, and Bubba X). So far, everything looks great with Switchberry OG and Buffalo OG being the standouts.

I see a lot of gripes and complaints about IHG and I'm in no way trying to say those complaints aren't justified, just that my experience with IHG has been nothing short of terrific. Like I said, everything I've run from them SO FAR has been fire...excellent germ rates, crazy resin, really interesting terp profiles and no hermies as of yet. 

I'm not associated with IHG in any shape or form by the way and have absolutely nothing to gain by giving them an undeserved favorable review so you can trust the results I post are genuine, be it good or bad. I'll have plenty of pics of everything listed above to backup it all up as well.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 31, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Really doesn't make a difference to me how they do it really, just as long as what they're putting out is dank...and so far everything has been.
> 
> I've got 4 IHG strains currently in flower (Switchberry OG, Tahoe Sap, Buffalo OG and Erkle OG) and another 11 IHG strains in veg (Purple Hulk, Twisted Velvet, Crystal Cookies, Platinum S1, Blackberrium, Silver Pie, Alien Vision, Platinum Gorilla, Platinum Buffalo, Diamondback OG, and Bubba X). So far, everything in flower is looking stupid fire with Switchberry OG and Buffalo OG being the standouts.
> 
> ...


Are you originally from the green house seed forum?

I feel what ya saying I even bought a pack but currently I don't have room for then yet. The selection is over whelming. Kind of like going to a brothel and all 50 women are 9's or better. It's hard to choose from. That was just for example I have never been to a brothel.....lol


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Jul 31, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Are you originally from the green house seed forum?
> 
> I feel what ya saying I even bought a pack but currently I don't have room for then yet. The selection is over whelming. Kind of like going to a brothel and all 50 women are 9's or better. It's hard to choose from. That was just for example I have never been to a brothel.....lol


I signed up there years ago but never really posted. I think they have some of my SLH and "Trainwreck" pics from 2009 posted there. GHS actually used to use my SLH and TW pics in online and print ads for a while. I actually spend most of my time over at icmag, been there since '06. 

Haha I hear ya about it being hard to make a decision with all the choices. Sometimes you just gotta close your eyes and click...or do like me and just get as many as you can afford! Haha


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2016)

who donating because I know I'm not. Why you need donations when you selling beans and weed and work?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 1, 2016)

Just donated $250 last night on 2 packs of seeds


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> who donating because I know I'm not. Why you need donations when you selling beans and weed and work? View attachment 3746715


The beans are starting off at $400 I think. I guess it's a charitable cause.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> The beans are starting off at $400 I think. I guess it's a charitable cause.


Nah PBD is doing a gofundme and IHG is doing a auction. Why just don't sell the beans to get the they need?


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> who donating because I know I'm not. Why you need donations when you selling beans and weed and work? View attachment 3746715


Right its like your drug dealer asking u to front him so he can recop like nigga foh lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Just donated $250 last night on 2 packs of seeds


And that's what I'm getting at. GREED!! Spend our money and save theirs..


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 1, 2016)

Started off his own auction to make it seem like he cares lol 400$ for 12 packs? At 120 per pack? Why not just give your boy the 400 lol the shit smell is strong with this one


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2016)

You mean to tell me all the packs of seeds these dudes sell he don't have $2800? I think somebody need to find a new hobby or business venture.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 1, 2016)

Personally I think they just using their daughter to auction off the packs and get their money back which is cool it is their own gear but that whole sympathy bs and gofundme like they don't got money and just wanna leech off their customers some more is not


----------



## TimeToBurn (Aug 1, 2016)

Greenline doesn't even use an excuse for his auctions, he just saves packs from 2 week old releases (sophiesbreath) and then auctions them lol. Its not like he's auctioning rare stuff or has a cause. He did a meatbreath auction right before the 2nd meatbreath drop. I'm thinking Pug is about to drop more stuff soon so he's ran these auctions.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Greenline doesn't even use an excuse for his auctions, he just saves packs from 2 week old releases (sophiesbreath) and then auctions them lol. Its not like he's auctioning rare stuff or has a cause. He did a meatbreath auction right before the 2nd meatbreath drop. I'm thinking Pug is about to drop more stuff soon so he's ran these auctions.


After seeing gromer post on one of the auctions and he have no problem with it he's in on it. What people don't realize you can just go to the source and get it. All thugpug is is GGG so I'll just buy GGG beans.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 1, 2016)

this is some cured animal pie' off a real short bushy pheno outta tht pack, yields great ,tastes like strawberry creme soda ans smells the same with a lil skunk, its plenty potent , id say it is cherry kush leaning, because the other phenos i have stack like cookie and have cookie/og texture and get purple tones, just sharing my experience w/what ohenos im findin, have some stretchy ones in flower will post gimme a min


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3746776 View attachment 3746777 this is some cured animal pie' off a real short bushy pheno outta tht pack, yields great ,tastes like strawberry creme soda ans smells the same with a lil skunk, its plenty potent , id say it is cherry kush leaning, because the other phenos i have stack like cookie and have cookie/og texture and get purple tones, just sharing my experience w/what ohenos im findin, have some stretchy ones in flower will post gimme a min


Nice trim. Nice little pine cones


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 1, 2016)

Man, you guys are harsh. Do you guys really hate IHG that much? 

Here's a Tahoe Sap macro...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 1, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Man, you guys are harsh. Do you guys really hate IHG that much?
> 
> Here's a Tahoe Sap macro...
> View attachment 3746788


Pbd was in here a year or so ago when ihg was just getting up and was starting shit with people who has choice words for the unpoppable beans they were getting in their packs and serious mislabeling issues and some herm issues. I don't think anyone disputes there is fire to be found and I actually feel everyone has been way more positive towards ihg as of late. I think they've stepped up their QC a bit and are producing some fire strains lately. They're ok in my book. Sittings on a few packs I'm gonna run very soon. They've come a long way since they started I think


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> After seeing gromer post on one of the auctions and he have no problem with it he's in on it. What people don't realize you can just go to the source and get it. All thugpug is is GGG so I'll just buy GGG beans.


Ur right vato, why get beans from these guys just buying packs and makin crosses.....when ggg is a breeder with foundation stock, these auctions and the greedness is getting outta control if u ask me


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Nice trim. Nice little pine cones


Thx brother hockey,there rock hard.. i have some of those stretvhy purple animlpie ones with 40 days left and il post up pre chop pics and cured pics, steppin my 4x4 tent up from 600w to 1000w today as i have my tent pushed over the a/c vent in the floor with a square cut outta the floor of my tent,then just put the vent on the inside of tent right in the floor. , will keep 1000w at like 75 degrees withair cooled blockbuster hood


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 1, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Thx brother hockey, i have some of those stretvhy purple animlpie ones with 40 days left and il post up pre chop pics and cured pics, steppin my 4x4 tent up from 600w to 1000w today as i have my tent pushed over the a/c vent in the floor with a square cut outta the floor of my tent,then just put the vent on the inside of tent right in the floor. , will keep 1000w at like 75 degrees withair cooled blockbuster hood


LOL I got my 5x9 in the basement with an overhead vent that I duct taped some ducting to and ran it into the tent


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 1, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Thx brother hockey,there rock hard.. i have some of those stretvhy purple animlpie ones with 40 days left and il post up pre chop pics and cured pics, steppin my 4x4 tent up from 600w to 1000w today as i have my tent pushed over the a/c vent in the floor with a square cut outta the floor of my tent,then just put the vent on the inside of tent right in the floor. , will keep 1000w at like 75 degrees withair cooled blockbuster hood


I'm upgrading my 4x4 to cree 3590s. I'm stoked. I'm led for life man haha


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> LOL I got my 5x9 in the basement with an overhead vent that I duct taped some ducting to and ran it into the tent


Hell yeah i like ur style magnificent. It gets a lil to cold i close the vent a lil to warm it up a few degrees....to warm i open it up,, gives ya full temp control


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm upgrading my 4x4 to cree 3590s. I'm stoked. I'm led for life man haha


Damn gonna be killer in ur 4x4'''I been lookin at some shopoing around on some im intrested in one for veg? They better than t5s for veg?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Damn gonna be killer in ur 4x4'''I been lookin at some shopoing around on some im intrested in one for veg? They better than t5s for veg?


Check out the next light veg8 or the DIY kits for veg. I wanna do 2 veg8's for a 4x4


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm upgrading my 4x4 to cree 3590s. I'm stoked. I'm led for life man haha


I got the amare pro 9 and Johnson cx9 in my tent. Without ac it gets up to like 87 but they're pretty powerful lights


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I got the amare pro 9 and Johnson cx9 in my tent. Without ac it gets up to like 87 but they're pretty powerful lights


I'm moving my go green 300w to my 3x3 and the 3590s into the 4x4 . Got rid of the Mars 900w


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Pbd was in here a year or so ago when ihg was just getting up and was starting shit with people who has choice words for the unpoppable beans they were getting in their packs and serious mislabeling issues and some herm issues. I don't think anyone disputes there is fire to be found and I actually feel everyone has been way more positive towards ihg as of late. I think they've stepped up their QC a bit and are producing some fire strains lately. They're ok in my book. Sittings on a few packs I'm gonna run very soon. They've come a long way since they started I think


Right on, I was just curious why all the hate. Like you said, they must have improved quite a bit since because my experience with IHG has been excellent. So far I haven't come across anything mislabeled, 48/48 germ rate, no herms or mutants (so far), everything I've flowered out has been dank af and whoever runs the main In House Genetics account on IG seems to be a decent guy. I messaged him with a few questions about some of their crosses and got a pretty quick response, which I really appreciated. Like I said, not trying to discount anyone's gripes, just sharing my (ongoing) experience with In House.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I got the amare pro 9 and Johnson cx9 in my tent. Without ac it gets up to like 87 but they're pretty powerful lights


Which one you like best Mag?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 1, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Right on, I was just curious why all the hate. Like you said, they must have improved quite a bit since because my experience with IHG has been excellent. So far I haven't come across anything mislabeled, 48/48 germ rate, no herms or mutants (so far), everything I've flowered out has been dank af and whoever runs the main In House Genetics account on IG seems to be a decent guy. I messaged him with a few questions about some of their crosses and got a pretty quick response, which I really appreciated. Like I said, not trying to discount anyone's gripes, just sharing my (ongoing) experience with In House.


This was when TDT was their only distributor and some of their beans were so premie and unpoppable ... When a few folks @Yodaweed talked to them about it they told him they were souvenirs only lol. I think they have come along way. They had def. stepped up their game .


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 1, 2016)

FWIW dept: been tokin' on a RC joint the past 45 min while catching up on RIU.

Looks like the next hour [ at least] will be mid day crash time.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> FWIW dept: been tokin' on a RC joint the past 45 min while catching up on RIU.
> 
> Looks like the next hour [ at least] will be mid day crash time.


You love that RC huh Amos lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You love that RC huh Amos lol


I do. Three phenos, all slightly different, all excellent. Didn't give any buds away....lol......the cupboard is full. 

It's a joint I started last night - knew I should have hit something different for a mid day snack, but it just tastes so good, ya know?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Which one you like best Mag?


Pro9 is a beast. closest I've seen to a 1000w. The cx9 is a nifty quality budget led. It's listed for $1059 but riu members get a 15% discount so you could get something comparable to a 600w for under a g!

My pro9 is over a 12 bucket ebb system and the cx9 is over a 3x3 flood table


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Pro9 is a beast. closest I've seen to a 1000w. The cx9 is a nifty quality budget led. It's listed for $1059 but riu members get a 15% discount so you could get something comparable to a 600w for under a g!
> 
> My pro9 is over a 12 bucket ebb system and the cx9 is over a 3x3 flood table


I got 4 Pro3's from amare


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I got 4 Pro3's from amare


Pro9 doing work


----------



## trippnface (Aug 1, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Really doesn't make a difference to me how they do it really, just as long as what they're putting out is dank...and so far everything has been.
> 
> I've got 4 IHG strains currently in flower (Switchberry OG, Tahoe Sap, Buffalo OG and Erkle OG) and another 11 IHG strains in veg (Purple Hulk, Twisted Velvet, Crystal Cookies, Platinum S1, Blackberrium, Silver Pie, Alien Vision, Platinum Gorilla, Platinum Buffalo, Diamondback OG, and Bubba X). So far, everything looks great with Switchberry OG and Buffalo OG being the standouts.
> 
> ...


where the fk did u get the plat buffalo!?


----------



## forestbud (Aug 1, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I do. Three phenos, all slightly different, all excellent. Didn't give any buds away....lol......the cupboard is full.
> 
> It's a joint I started last night - knew I should have hit something different for a mid day snack, but it just tastes so good, ya know?


Tasty and potent! Sounds like she hits the spot every time. That's what I seek! Really looking forward to run her outdoors next year!


----------



## greencropper (Aug 1, 2016)

trippnface said:


> where the fk did u get the plat buffalo!?


https://urbangreenbirmingham.co.uk/product/platinum-buffalo/ new bank


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 2, 2016)

I would agree with @Amos Otis on the 80/20 fire and possibly raise him one with a 90/10.

Aside from the mislabeled regulars all 5 of my in house held their own or did better than: Ocean Grown, Bodhi, Top Dawg and cannaventure. To be completely honest patients have been taking the lemon crip and the purple animal over others. I'm in those jars a lot myself.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> https://urbangreenbirmingham.co.uk/product/platinum-buffalo/ new bank


lol i found them last night by accident


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 2, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I would agree with @Amos Otis on the 80/20 fire and possibly raise him one with a 90/10.
> 
> Aside from the mislabeled regulars all 5 of my in house held their own or did better than: Ocean Grown, Bodhi, Top Dawg and cannaventure. To be completely honest patients have been taking the lemon crip and the purple animal over others. I'm in those jars a lot myself.


Honest report I like that


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 2, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I would agree with @Amos Otis on the 80/20 fire and possibly raise him one with a 90/10.
> 
> Aside from the mislabeled regulars all 5 of my in house held their own or did better than: Ocean Grown, Bodhi, Top Dawg and cannaventure. To be completely honest patients have been taking the lemon crip and the purple animal over others. I'm in those jars a lot myself.


I wish that matched my experiences. I clearly didn't grab the right gear from them.

I'm interested in what Amos does with the IHG beans I gave him.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 2, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I would agree with @Amos Otis on the 80/20 fire and possibly raise him one with a 90/10.


I don't disagree based on my own experiences, but am giving weight to experiences by cats like @BigLittlejohn and others who haven't had as good. I just tossed 4 orphaned white animals into water; am very curious how they'll play out.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 2, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I wish that matched my experiences. I clearly didn't grab the right gear from them.
> 
> I'm interested in what Amos does with the IHG beans I gave him.


HA ! I wrote almost the same post at almost the same time...lol.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 2, 2016)

lol. FWIW White Animal was fire smoke. If I caught the hermies like good growers do, I probably would be singing a different tune.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 2, 2016)

Ps. This is just my experience. Absolutely not discrediting big John or anyone else's experience that was not as enjoyable. Cool we can all contribute and draw conclusions from many people and not just 1 or 2.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 2, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> lol. FWIW White Animal was fire smoke. If I caught the hermies like good growers do, I probably would be singing a different tune.


Sheeeit. We all know hermies can be sneaky and most of us don't inspect every part of our plants everyday. Easy to miss IMO.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 2, 2016)

Yea Bob no worries man. I understand you are sharing your experiences, I didn't take your post as discredit at all. Your reports are always helpful to me.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> https://urbangreenbirmingham.co.uk/product/platinum-buffalo/ new bank





ThaMagnificent said:


> lol i found them last night by accident


They legit???? Got some beans in stock nobody has over there don't look like they ship to USA tho


----------



## greencropper (Aug 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They legit???? Got some beans in stock nobody has over there don't look like they ship to USA tho


they seem legit, have advertised for a fair while on IG with their street address & ph number, they only opened the website a few days ago, i placed a small order with them for a test run, will post back the results!...but it usually takes 3-5wks for orders to reach me from UK...


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They legit???? Got some beans in stock nobody has over there don't look like they ship to USA tho


I dunno. I ordered from MWS and they're in Birmingham and all my packages come through Chicago and you know what happens in Chicago...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 2, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> I dunno. I ordered from MWS and they're in Birmingham and all my packages come through Chicago and you know what happens in Chicago...


What happens in chicago stays in chicago....along with your beans


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 2, 2016)

Sadly that's where im at too...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 2, 2016)

A big reason I moved the lions share of my purchases to US seedbanks. But my purchases from London come thru NY. *knocking on wood* So far it hasn't been an issue for me.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 2, 2016)

is it possible the people whose international orders go through chicago open a postbox in another city & have the beans sent there then have the parcels redirected to their original address? would that work?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> is it possible the people whose international orders go through chicago open a postbox in another city & have the beans sent there then have the parcels redirected to their original address? would that work?


Assuming you know where they come in at. I'm in chicago and MWS comes through here but when I order from attitude it comes through NY


----------



## greencropper (Aug 2, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Assuming you know where they come in at. I'm in chicago and MWS comes through here but when I order from attitude it comes through NY


ohhhh ok so when MWS sends all their beans from UK that are destined to US end up going through chicago? & attitudes items go through NY? maybe if MWS is nagged enough they can make sure they can send via NY too?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ohhhh ok so when MWS sends all their beans from UK that are destined to US end up going through chicago? & attitudes items go through NY? maybe if MWS is nagged enough they can make sure they can send via NY too?


you don't get a choice lol


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ohhhh ok so when MWS sends all their beans from UK that are destined to US end up going through chicago? & attitudes items go through NY? maybe if MWS is nagged enough they can make sure they can send via NY too?


Dude, 
if you're in texas and want to fly to mexico, sometimes you might have to fly to chicago, then from chicago to mexico.....all depends on which airline you pick.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 2, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Dude,
> if you're in texas and want to fly to mexico, sometimes you might have to fly to chicago, then from chicago to mexico.....all depends on which airline you pick.


i see, i guess theres no way to control which airport your parcel is being flown to from an international origin?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 2, 2016)

My MWS order came through NY just like all my Attitude orders used to.


----------



## forestbud (Aug 2, 2016)

What a hungry bitch! I'm trying hard to keep her green lol

Crystal Cookie in 65 gallon Smart Pot


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 2, 2016)

forestbud said:


> What a hungry bitch! I'm trying hard to keep her green lol
> 
> Crystal Cookie in 65 gallon Smart Pot


I don't envy your trimming season amigo.


----------



## forestbud (Aug 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't envy your trimming season amigo.


I am a one man trimming crew. I don't mind it. I think that hand watering them everyday is harder than trimming. I plan to irrigate and hand water next year. 


I am used to trimming non stop for weeks at end. I think I will be trimming for almost or more than 8 weeks nearly nonstop this fall. Larfy plants makes it 10 to 15 times more harder and is a major headache. My garden is all Feminized California Elite Clone seeds so I am expecting reasonable to excellent bud to leaf ratio which makes a world of difference with trimming. 


I am expecting small frosty buds from Crystal Cookie. Read that Rainbow Cookie is better yielder and that Pure Afghan x Animal Cookies will give you colas. Already cannot wait to grow them both next year.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 3, 2016)

Purple gsc x animal cookies


----------



## greencropper (Aug 3, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3748634 View attachment 3748635
> Purple gsc x animal cookies


now thats a dream to trim bro! very nice


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 3, 2016)

greencropper said:


> now thats a dream to trim bro! very nice


Right!? Haha buncha frosty ass pine cones


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 3, 2016)

Well done Bry! Looks delicious.


----------



## sethimus (Aug 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They legit???? Got some beans in stock nobody has over there don't look like they ship to USA tho


firestax will also get the new gear, they have a preorder in 7 days. and they ship also directly from the us


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 4, 2016)

sethimus said:


> firestax will also get the new gear, they have a preorder in 7 days. and they ship also directly from the us


Nobody feel like waiting 4 months to get gear from firestax..


----------



## toaster struedel (Aug 4, 2016)

My purple ark freebies all turned out female. One looking and smelling extremely nice.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3748634 View attachment 3748635
> Purple gsc x animal cookies


way to go man..did those girls up proper!

looks like she gonna be some dense nice size chunks! let us know how the yield is.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 4, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> way to go man..did those girls up proper!
> 
> looks like she gonna be some dense nice size chunks! let us know how the yield is.


Thanks brotha... Pretty happy with how she turned out. I'm guessing I'll pull around 2 off her. I didn't veg her for long at all and topped er once and went full organic. Coulda def pulled more if I wanted...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 4, 2016)

thx..looking forward to a dry nug shot and smoke report in the future from ya!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 4, 2016)

sethimus said:


> firestax will also get the new gear, they have a preorder in 7 days. and they ship also directly from the us


I'm with my bro Vato on this one I can't deal with Firestax I can't spend money and hope the beans show up eventually.


----------



## sethimus (Aug 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nobody feel like waiting 4 months to get gear from firestax..


last preorder was like 3-4 weeks till it arrived (europe mainland)


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 4, 2016)

forestbud said:


> What a hungry bitch! I'm trying hard to keep her green lol
> 
> Crystal Cookie in 65 gallon Smart Pot


Top dress with ewc and compost that will help à lot


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm with my bro Vato on this one I can't deal with Firestax I can't spend money and hope the beans show up eventually.


My pack of relentless never showed up for like a month and they send a replacement and i get both packs a week later lol win win


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> My pack of relentless never showed up for like a month and they send a replacement and i get both packs a week later lol win win


You got lucky bro. I'm not gonna take that chance lol


----------



## greencropper (Aug 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> My pack of relentless never showed up for like a month and they send a replacement and i get both packs a week later lol win win


ive made 2 orders with stax...1st order took 3mths but he sent me an extra $100 pack of beans on top of the ones i ordered to make up for being late!, 2nd order was only 8wks lol! but yeah...last order were a very rare type, so if stax stocks a rare item not available anywhere else i would order from them again...not a preferable dispatch speed but as long as the item gets here is the main thing!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 5, 2016)

I put a bid in on the charity auction...it's like ~$50/pack at this point...why not?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 5, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3750316


I won it


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I won it


You really goin after em?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You really goin after em?


I won


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I won


Sheeeet that ogkb v 2.1 is that ogkb x dosido. Solid score man


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I won


Nah vato there was 1 more bid. Unless you been dm'ing more bids?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 5, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Nah vato there was 1 more bid. Unless you been dm'ing more bids?


That would be me


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

Says it ends at 6pm pacific time right?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 5, 2016)

Yeah there still excepting bids. Not over yet. I just grabbed a pack of the dosidoxogkb from tdt a few days ago. I have a feeling that cross will be unreal.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 5, 2016)

Wish I had a friend willing to split it with me. It's a pretty damn good deal for all of those.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 5, 2016)

Its already 7 though lol they didn't want to let em go cheap but that's bogus that's not how a auction works lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

45 min left in the auction


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 5, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Its already 7 though lol they didn't want to let em go cheap but that's bogus that's not how a auction works lol


Stop smoking it's 6pst so 9pm eastern


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 5, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Stop smoking it's 6pst so 9pm eastern


Yeah I forget different time zones lol


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 5, 2016)

It's all over I win


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 5, 2016)

Unless he's trying to get other buyers


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 5, 2016)

Just sent him payment


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thats weird haha maybe he forgot what time he put down


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 5, 2016)

Nah he took more than one person bid that's all. I'm quiet sure he have multiple packs available to give to multiple people.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

Maybe there are multiple packages?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Maybe there are multiple packages?


I'm pretty sure they are. All he should've said was taking top 3 bids. How much did you get yours for @ThaMagnificent


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are. All he should've said was taking top 3 bids. How much did you get yours for @ThaMagnificent


lol otherwise it was about to get real weird up in here


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> lol otherwise it was about to get real weird up in here


Right

And my order shipped from TDT today. (Doing the seed walk)


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 5, 2016)

But if he said taking top 3 bids then you guys wouldn't have had a bidding war driving up the price. These actions are shady business


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are. All he should've said was taking top 3 bids. How much did you get yours for @ThaMagnificent


700. Not bad for 12 packs


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 5, 2016)

Honestly didn't expect to win. Just bidding for fun. I got 3 orders coming from TDT and 1 from OES too


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Honestly didn't expect to win. Just bidding for fun. I got 3 orders coming from TDT and 1 from OES too


Sounds like a bean fiend


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Sounds like a bean fiend


Me and Mag brothers. Watch our 50 acre farm next year. Running all our beans at one time..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Me and Mag brothers. Watch our 50 acre farm next year. Running all our beans at one time..


How you gon leave me out! Sheeet


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> How you gon leave me out! Sheeet


Man we all can throw our seeds in. No dippin dots though


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Man we all can throw our seeds in. No dippin dots though


Lol true dat. No dots


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey any of you guys winning all these seeds live in Colorado and want to trade cuts or share the wealth?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 6, 2016)

Whoever it was that gave the heads up on Neptune seed bank: muchos grassyass.



I paid for 1 10 pack of fem Rainbow Cookies, and received free:
3 fem IHG Mendo Montage x dosidos
5 reg 513 Kush by Bred by "42" [ whatever/whoever that is], and
10 PNW Roots Double Dutch Oven regs [ whoever / whatever.... ]

13 fems, 15 regs - $125 + fast shipping. Answered e-mails like a phone call. A+

BTW - do NOT depend on the accuracy of USPS tracking service on anything you mail w/ them. They were two days behind on this, and 2 days behind on an outgoing package, fwiw.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes my 1st order from TDT arrived today. Other 2 expected Monday


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 6, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Hey any of you guys winning all these seeds live in Colorado and want to trade cuts or share the wealth?


Midwest homie. The land of corruption to be exact


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 7, 2016)

Here's one of my Tahoe Sap's (GG4 x Tahoe) She's a super heavy feeder and hard to keep green. This is only 35 days flower.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 7, 2016)

After drying and trimming up my purple gsc x animals cookies... She is something else! Wish I would have taken some clones :/


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 7, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Here's one of my Tahoe Sap's (GG4 x Tahoe) She's a super heavy feeder and hard to keep green. This is only 35 days flower.
> View attachment 3751831


Mighty fine looking woman right there fam.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> After drying and trimming up my purple gsc x animals cookies... She is something else! Wish I would have taken some clones :/


Where did you get your purple Gsc x animal cookies?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Where did you get your purple Gsc x animal cookies?


I got 4 freebies from TDT; thinking @hockeybry2 did also.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 7, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I got 4 freebies from TDT; thinking @hockeybry2 did also.


Yes sirrr


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 8, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> After drying and trimming up my purple gsc x animals cookies... She is something else! Wish I would have taken some clones :/


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 8, 2016)

Here's Switchberry OG from In House @ only 38 days. Big vigorous plants with excellent resin output, great structure and true strawberry terps. Not hints of strawberry or strawberry undertones but full on strawberry candy. Really impressed with this one so far. Definitely gonna throw down some more asap.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 8, 2016)

Here's a lower side branch of Switchberry OG @ 38 days...


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 8, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Here's a lower side branch of Switchberry OG @ 38 days...
> View attachment 3752669


Nice my man. What light and medium are you using?


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 8, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice my man. What light and medium are you using?


Thanks man. The Switchberry OG's are in soil (though I mostly grow DWC) and are sharing a 1kw HPS (Raptor hood, Hortilux bulb) with several other plants in a 5x5x8 Gorilla tent. I use Botanicare PBP as my base nutrient and the full line of Aptus additives if anyone is wondering.

Not the best pic but here's another look at Switchberry OG.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 8, 2016)

Anyone crack noahs ark , fat purple pie, white hulk how were they of you did? Any herms?


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 9, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Anyone crack noahs ark , fat purple pie, white hulk how were they of you did? Any herms?


I had herms on Noah's ark. I just dropped three more so we will see. Mine showed really early in veg also.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Buffalo OG @ 35 days


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 9, 2016)

@Traxx187 if memory serves me correct look for some of @kmog33 post in here I think he took some to the finish with no or minimal male flowers.


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 9, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Anyone crack noahs ark , fat purple pie, white hulk how were they of you did? Any herms?


I did all three. White hulk and Noah's ark females were good. The Noah's ark has been my favorite IHG strain I've grown. The fat purple pie I popped was a male so no idea what the females are like. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I did all three. White hulk and Noah's ark females were good. The Noah's ark has been my favorite IHG strain I've grown. The fat purple pie I popped was a male so no idea what the females are like.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thanks man lookin for more info have any pics brotha?


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 9, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Thanks man lookin for more info have any pics brotha?


apparently not on my phone lol. Here's a shot of the Noah's ark from my ig.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> apparently not on my phone lol. Here's a shot of the Noah's ark from my ig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol now i gotta drop mine!


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 9, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Lol now i gotta drop mine!


Yeah I wish I had veggedcmine bigger or kept cuts

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 10, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Buffalo OG @ 35 days
> View attachment 3753232 View attachment 3753233


I see OES picked up a few packs of these so I got one


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 10, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Buffalo OG @ 35 days
> View attachment 3753232 View attachment 3753233


That's just fucking silly....what are the genetics involved here? never heard of the buffalo before, but IHG seems to have a couple crosses with it and every pic i have seen is more ridiculous than the last!


----------



## Southerner (Aug 10, 2016)

Anyone done Timeless Montage yet? Saw someone ask about it earlier in thread but couldn't find any responses. I got some as freebies, pretty decent considering I usually get defunkt Area 51 stuff.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 10, 2016)

Seeds came


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 10, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Seeds came


Thought it was 12


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Thought it was 12


You know what I didn't even count lol. What's missing though? The sweet cherry pie was outside the bag in the package when I opened it.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 10, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> That's just fucking silly....what are the genetics involved here? never heard of the buffalo before, but IHG seems to have a couple crosses with it and every pic i have seen is more ridiculous than the last!


Buffalo OG = White Buffalo x Tahoe OG

White Buffalo = Romulan x (Blackberry Kush x Bay 11)

Here's another shot of my Buffalo OG. Had some ph and timer problems plus overfeeding on top of that but she's still packing on the frost despite the abuse.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 10, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Buffalo OG = White Buffalo x Tahoe OG
> 
> White Buffalo = Romulan x (Blackberry Kush x Bay 11)
> 
> ...


looks great! wonder how the the platinum buffalo(white buffalo x platinum) will pan out too?


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 10, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks great! wonder how the the platinum buffalo(white buffalo x platinum) will pan out too?


I'll be able to tell you in just a few weeks. I've got 4 big Platinum Buffalo's in veg right now, just waiting on room in flower.


----------



## Sir72 (Aug 10, 2016)

Nitro cookies, so far I've found two distinct phenotypes. This one which is the indica pheno and a very sativa looking pheno, let's see how the final bud compares between the two.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 11, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Thought it was 12


So on the ig post he had 12 listed but he accidently skipped over 8 on the count so 11 is right


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 11, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> So on the ig post he had 12 listed but he accidently skipped over 8 on the count so 11 is right


Yea was suppose to be 12. I'm not complaining I got them at a love price like $52 a piece:.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 11, 2016)

Buffalo OG at 38 days. Like I said, I've had some problems this run (you can see the burnt tips and ugly leaves in background) but she's still pretty damn frosty despite the abuse. She should look pretty nice once she's actually dialed in and not abused.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 11, 2016)

Why the new drops $125 a pack though???


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Why the new drops $125 a pack though???


Demand. Maximizing profits before the gear becomes old news. Good business sense. Those kinds of things.


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 11, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Why the new drops $125 a pack though???


Breeders set a price or a price range and since its new they ask a little more


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 11, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Demand. Maximizing profits before the gear becomes old news. Good business sense. Those kinds of things.


Yea for now. But guys like me who want the gear will go to bodhi or the others who drop elite genetics at the same price instead of trying to cash in.

Im not paying more for in house than sin city.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 11, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Yea for now. But guys like me who want the gear will go to bodhi or the others who drop elite genetics at the same price instead of trying to cash in.
> 
> Im not paying more for in house than sin city.


Or you can hit him up on IG and pay what the banks pay. It's more then one way to skin a cat. Trust me banks not paying over $60 per pack..


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Im not paying more for in house than sin city.


Lots of folks have bought full packs of IHG that really don't need a full pack, and will part w/ a few if you have a good trade to offer. There's more than one way to skin a cat, amigo.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 11, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Breeders set a price or a price range and since its new they ask a little more


Yea i see that. I guess trying to be the greenhouse seeds of usa is the direction they want to go.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Yea for now. But guys like me who want the gear will go to bodhi or the others who drop elite genetics at the same price instead of trying to cash in.


If you pay $60 - 70 for bodhi, you get 11 regs - maybe 50% females.
For $125, you can get 10 IHG fem beans.

I see no difference in actual real cost per bean.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm waiting for someone else to run Purple Ark before I pop those beans.

I have 8 Mother of All Cherries that need to get popped and ran.

I've given all my femmed beans away and so far people are running them successfully. Glad to hear that.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 11, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Or you can hit him up on IG and pay what the banks pay. It's more then one way to skin a cat. Trust me banks not paying over $60 per pack..





Amos Otis said:


> Lots of folks have bought full packs of IHG that really don't need a full pack, and will part w/ a few if you have a good trade to offer. There's more than one way to skin a cat, amigo.


Thanks but thats not the point. I could buy every pack in the lineup if i wanted but its the principle. I like to support the breeders in it for the passion of the plant not the money. I understand overhead etc etc etc but nearly doubling price per pack is ridiculous imo.

Ok enough ranting for me you guys enjoy. Peace


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Thanks but thats not the point. I could buy every pack in the lineup if i wanted but its the principle


Principles are all well and good, and the hippy ideals are still nice recollections, until they get in the way of getting something wanted and obtainable, imo.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 11, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Or you can hit him up on IG and pay what the banks pay. It's more then one way to skin a cat. Trust me banks not paying over $60 per pack..


Even on IG I had to pay 100 duckets


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 11, 2016)

He only got them cheap because he grabbed over 10packs and inhouse was try to raise money for poweredbydiesels kid. Right place right time type of deal so don't sweat it hockeybry2


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 11, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Buffalo OG at 38 days. Like I said, I've had some problems this run (you can see the burnt tips and ugly leaves in background) but she's still pretty damn frosty despite the abuse. She should look pretty nice once she's actually dialed in and not abused.
> 
> View attachment 3755014
> 
> View attachment 3755015


Problems or not, you made me order a pack!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 11, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> He only got them cheap because he grabbed over 10packs and inhouse was try to raise money for poweredbydiesels kid. Right place right time type of deal so don't sweat it hockeybry2


nah, i did. not him unless they gave away 2 bundles?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Even on IG I had to pay 100 duckets


Damn I would've thought it was cheaper through the breeder. How I miss the days going through big worm for $25 per pack..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 11, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn I would've thought it was cheaper through the breeder. How I miss the days going through big worm for $25 per pack..


Hell Ya! Those packs were money! Same with he 65-75$ 10 packs of fems from ihg


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 11, 2016)

"I know a guy"with a critical + by dinafem he'll trade.
Or ya could just donate some fire to "him" if your generous. (And if so your amazing, truly the epitome of a generous person)


Anyways Im gonna run inhouse and some dankonomics in dwc come fall under my 600w hps. And will make some crosses once i find my winner phenos i will have plenty of love to share at that point


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 12, 2016)

Was promised it wont go over the new price unless its a really limited release so ive calmed down a bit.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 12, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Was promised it wont go over the new price unless its a really limited release so ive calmed down a bit.


The only over priced one i see is the buffalo og, 5 fem for $100 (@dank team). But then again its a limited release and probably 100% fire...


----------



## sethimus (Aug 12, 2016)

huge drop at firestax:


AF Wreck Kush
Afghanimal
Alien Breath
Alien Moon Pie
Alien Vision
Animal Blues
Animal Pie
Black Cherry Breath
Black Cherry Pie BX
Black Nitro
Blackberrium
Bounty Hunter
BSKB
Bubba Dola
Bubba's Breath
Buffalo
Cactido
Cactus OG
Cali Cactus
Cherry Gorilla
Cherry Tahoe
CookieFi IX
Crypt Keeper
Crystal Cookies
Decepticon
Demon OG
Diamond OG
Diamondback OG
Dosha Berry Kush
Double O-Sido
Double Rainbow
Eternal OG
Fat Purple Pie
Gorilla Dosha
Grand Double Purple
Grandma's Kush
Grim Reaper OG
Hulk OG
Incredible Wrench
La Platina
Lemon Crippler
Long Valley Purple
Magoo OG
Man's Best Friend
Mendo Cream
Mendo Glue
Mother of all Cherries
Newberry Crunch
Nitro Cookies
OGKB V2.1
OO Kush Breath IX
Orkle
Pet Cemetery
Platinum Gorilla
Platinum Purple Hulk
Platinum S1
Platinum Scout V2
Porcupine Quills
Purple Animal Kush
Purple Cactus
Purple Sherb
Purple T Rex
Purple Voodoo Monster
Rainbow Cookies
Ring of Fire
Royal Double Kush
Royal Kush Breath
Silver Pie
Sweet Cherry Pie
Switchberry OG
Tahoe Kush
Tahoe Sap
Tahoe Star
Tanana Kush
Triple OG
Twisted Velvet
Velvet Pie F2
White Animal
White Cherry Pie
White Velvet
Wild Cherry Cookies
Wreckless Animal


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 12, 2016)

Tht ogkb v2.1 tho...


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 12, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> The only over priced one i see is the buffalo og, 5 fem for $100 (@dank team). But then again its a limited release and probably 100% fire...


I never meant it was over priced i was ranting on the price increases again


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 12, 2016)

Another shot of some Buffalo OG lowers. She still has another 3-4 weeks to go so I'm hoping she puts on a little more frost.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 12, 2016)

Can't wait to see what my cactido gonna gîve me got 3 in veg


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 12, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Can't wait to see what my cactido gonna gîve me got 3 in veg


Are those fems or regs?


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 12, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Another shot of some Buffalo OG lowers. She still has another 3-4 weeks to go so I'm hoping she puts on a little more frost.
> 
> View attachment 3755733


looking good, but looks like she only has 2 weeks left max from the hairs...trichs already look cloudy. Looks like a really early finisher, is this your first run with her? I'm sure you know better than me, she just looks really close to done in those pics. Most OG's I have run finish quick once the hairs start to turn orange.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 12, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> looking good, but looks like she only has 2 weeks left max from the hairs...trichs already look cloudy. Looks like a really early finisher, is this your first run with her? I'm sure you know better than me, she just looks really close to done in those pics. Most OG's I have run finish quick once the hairs start to turn orange.


This pheno leans hard towards the White Buffalo side and doesn't have many visible OG traits imo. She's been kinda abused so she may look more mature than she really is but the trichs are mostly still clear with a few cloudy and no amber so I'm fairly certain she'll need at least another week, maybe two of nutes before a two week flush. Gonna take it week by week and see though.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 12, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Are those fems or regs?


Fem


----------



## MistaRasta (Aug 13, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Can't wait to see what my cactido gonna gîve me got 3 in veg


Me neither, i couldnt wait.. i have 4 Cactus x dosido and 4 Purp sherb x dosido all going strong with the exception of one runt out of the purp sherb..

Cant wait to see what they do.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 13, 2016)

I got 2 cactus x dosido flowering now in 1gal pots just pistils right now so il post pics in a couple weeks


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 13, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3756591


Sending them hateful jealous vibes that way lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 13, 2016)

?SEEDS


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 13, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> ?SEEDS


I don't know what you smoking but it must be strong lol


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 13, 2016)

I want some Dosido crosses now...
 

Another shot of some crusty Buffalo OG lowers.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 13, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> I want some Dosido crosses now...
> View attachment 3756776
> 
> Another shot of some crusty Buffalo OG lowers.
> View attachment 3756778


Damn bro, my buffalo OG is on it's way. I was done buying seeds until you started posting these pics. Definitely gonna be up front in the rotation! I have 3 mendobreath x dosido freebies in veg right now, but they have a ways to go before they see the flower room......prob about 8 weeks


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 13, 2016)

Do you guys yhink any inhouse gear will be available in a month or so?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 13, 2016)

@tropicalcannabispatient have u bought any seeds? I wish i could get on some ogkb v2.1 or platinum scout


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 13, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3756591


So is the double o sido the same as the OGKB V2.1? They look to have the same parents, going by the packaging!


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 13, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Damn bro, my buffalo OG is on it's way. I was done buying seeds until you started posting these pics. Definitely gonna be up front in the rotation! I have 3 mendobreath x dosido freebies in veg right now, but they have a ways to go before they see the flower room......prob about 8 weeks


I think you're gonna enjoy those Buffalo OG's, dude. Frosty doesn't do them justice...

Here's a lower branch at 42 days.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 14, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> I think you're gonna enjoy those Buffalo OG's, dude. Frosty doesn't do them justice...
> 
> Here's a lower branch at 42 days.
> 
> View attachment 3757039


really interested to see those Plat Buff's in action too!...only a small number of packs released


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 14, 2016)

Couple more...


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> really interested to see those Plat Buff's in action too!...only a small number of packs released


I'm really curious to see what they'll do as well. Should have 4 big ones in flower soon.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> So is the double o sido the same as the OGKB V2.1? They look to have the same parents, going by the packaging!


Way different. The ookb is ogkb x secret weapon and the secret weapon is some serious fire. Don't know if they want me saying what the secret weapon is so I'm not going to post it but If I get the ok from them I'll post it.


----------



## bloodstone (Aug 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> So is the double o sido the same as the OGKB V2.1? They look to have the same parents, going by the packaging!


i answered this question last year post #61 in this thread. I'ts white fire alien x wifi x cherry pie.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 14, 2016)

bloodstone said:


> i answered this question last year post #61 in this thread. I'ts white fire alien x wifi x cherry pie.


It's exactly what you said than bxed back to wifi


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 14, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Way different. The ookb is ogkb x secret weapon and the secret weapon is some serious fire. Don't know if they want me saying what the secret weapon is so I'm not going to post it but If I get the ok from them I'll post it.


Thanks man, it appears I can't read!!


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 15, 2016)

I animal pie day 39 of flower, this pheno a low yielder and has a stretch but damn she gets frosty and get purple tones all over, animal cookie buds but cherry on the chop when broke up...sorry bout the shitty pic will post better at chop


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 15, 2016)

Tahoe Sap makes some nice fat colas when left untopped but it would also make a great scrog plant too. 

I've been pretty impressed for the most part by everything I've flowered from IHG so far. The two Orkle's I have are just sort of average weed plants in my opinion, but the Buffalo, Switchberry, and Tahoe Sap's have definitely exceeded my expectations.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 15, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Tahoe Sap makes some nice fat colas when left untopped but it would also make a great scrog plant too.
> 
> I've been pretty impressed for the most part by everything I've flowered from IHG so far. The two Orkle's I have are just sort of average weed plants in my opinion, but the Buffalo, Switchberry, and Tahoe Sap's have definitely exceeded my expectations.
> 
> View attachment 3758218


Loving your feedback my man.....


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 16, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Lots of folks have bought full packs of IHG that really don't need a full pack, and will part w/ a few if you have a good trade to offer. There's more than one way to skin a cat, amigo.


For example a basically brand new titan controls cycle timer like the pic?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 16, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> For example a basically brand new titan controls cycle timer like the pic?


Totally. I know a guy with a pack of OGKB X secret weapon who'd be interested.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 16, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> For example a basically brand new titan controls cycle timer like the pic?


I was thinking more along the lines of guitars......or seeds. But you never know.



Bob Zmuda said:


> Totally. I know a guy with a pack of OGKB X secret weapon who'd be interested.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Totally. I know a guy with a pack of OGKB X secret weapon who'd be interested.


aye it go, it go down in the dm


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 16, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Totally. I know a guy with a pack of OGKB X secret weapon who'd be interested.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 16, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Loving your feedback my man.....


Thanks man. I try my best to give honest reviews of everything I grow. I usually do quite a bit of research before buying seeds and really appreciate those that post concise, honest reviews of whatever seed they're growing or have grown so I try to do the same. 

A little bit of fresh trim from a sample Buffalo OG nug I snipped last night.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 16, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Thanks man. I try my best to give honest reviews of everything I grow. I usually do quite a bit of research before buying seeds and really appreciate those that post concise, honest reviews of whatever seed they're growing or have grown so I try to do the same.
> 
> A little bit of fresh trim from a sample Buffalo OG nug I snipped last night.
> 
> View attachment 3758898 View attachment 3758899 View attachment 3758900


what type of terp flavours are you getting from it? does it need strong odour control? & what is the yield like & how many days in bloom total?


----------



## Not.Your.Normal.Dank (Aug 16, 2016)

I just picked up a pack of animal pie, grand purple dosja, ogkb v2.1, and some cactus o.g so i will post pics once i get em


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 16, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Thanks man. I try my best to give honest reviews of everything I grow. I usually do quite a bit of research before buying seeds and really appreciate those that post concise, honest reviews of whatever seed they're growing or have grown so I try to do the same.
> 
> A little bit of fresh trim from a sample Buffalo OG nug I snipped last night.
> 
> View attachment 3758898 View attachment 3758899 View attachment 3758900


Stop it! I need to wait at least two weeks before i pop mine! It's gonna happen much sooner if you keep posting pics like that!


----------



## 806KING (Aug 16, 2016)

Sitting on these


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 16, 2016)

greencropper said:


> what type of terp flavours are you getting from it? does it need strong odour control? & what is the yield like & how many days in bloom total?


Terps are mostly sweet and skunky with some OG fuel coming through. Not the loudest strain I've run but I'd say somewhere in the middle of the pack as far as loudness goes. The yield on this pheno is sorta on the small side, comparable to Cookies I'd say, but the other pheno is much beefier and better yielding. They're at 48 days right now. The one I've been posting looks like it'll go to maybe 60-65 days while the other one looks to be slower to mature and will go 70+ I think.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 16, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Stop it! I need to wait at least two weeks before i pop mine! It's gonna happen much sooner if you keep posting pics like that!


You mean pics like these?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 16, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> You mean pics like these?
> 
> View attachment 3759197 View attachment 3759199 View attachment 3759202


That's evil dude!


----------



## greencropper (Aug 16, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Terps are mostly sweet and skunky with some OG fuel coming through. Not the loudest strain I've run but I'd say somewhere in the middle of the pack as far as loudness goes. The yield on this pheno is sorta on the small side, comparable to Cookies I'd say, but the other pheno is much beefier and better yielding. They're at 48 days right now. The one I've been posting looks like it'll go to maybe 60-65 days while the other one looks to be slower to mature and will go 70+ I think.


cheers bro...well done!


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 17, 2016)

Gu just released about 20 in house strains
And he have crystal cookies


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 17, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> View attachment 3760157 View attachment 3760156 View attachment 3760158


Theres a hair in that first pic @FiveLeggedGoat 

Looking beautiful


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 17, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Theres a hair in that first pic @FiveLeggedGoat
> 
> Looking beautiful


Yeah, I mention it on my IG. Big bastard on the right...at least it's not a kinky pube huh? Haha

My Instagram handle is @the_nug_whisperer for those that don't know. Check me out and give me a follow!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 18, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Way different. The ookb is ogkb x secret weapon and the secret weapon is some serious fire. Don't know if they want me saying what the secret weapon is so I'm not going to post it but If I get the ok from them I'll post it.


I know what the secret weapon is.

can you let me in on the phenos etc what to look for all that good stuff. Thanks


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 18, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Yeah, I mention it on my IG. Big bastard on the right...at least it's not a kinky pube huh? Haha
> 
> My Instagram handle is @the_nug_whisperer for those that don't know. Check me out and give me a follow!View attachment 3760165


Doesnt really look like a human hair when i zoomed it.....lol, 
,,killer job though that chick frosty and lime green..


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 18, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I know what the secret weapon is.
> 
> can you let me in on the phenos etc what to look for all that good stuff. Thanks


I I just started some of their ookbxdosido so I'll let you know about phenos when they get a Lil bigger. Just to give people the head up I put 6 of my mendoglues into flower a few weeks ago and I got 5 males 1 female out of a pack that was supposed to be fems. Looks like it's still going on even with the new packaging. I did contact them on the matter and they offered to make it right but it still blows to be down 5 plants now. A lot of time and effort into getting them that far along. If I can take a positive out of this at all I did find a nice male that I can work with.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

Most of the gear on Greenpoint down to 47$


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 18, 2016)

[QUOTE="Eastcoasttreez, post: 12878382, member: 924709"I Just to give people the head up I put 6 of my mendoglues into flower a few weeks ago and I got 5 males 1 female out of a pack that was supposed to be fems. Looks like it's still going on even with the new packaging. I did contact them on the matter and they offered to make it right but it still blows to be down 5 plants now. A lot of time and effort into getting them that far along.[/QUOTE]

Is PBD420 still the contact person?

While I dig IHG buds, I don't pop anything from a new pack that I don't pop backup beans in case of another PAK experience, or one like yours. A shame that it's still going on.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 18, 2016)

missed the nitro cookies


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 18, 2016)

I have avoided in house gear because of your experience @Amos Otis. While I agree there is fire to be had their breeding practices and the stability of their crosses leave a lot to be desired. I'm not the master grower some on this site are, and if they're having issues with herms and nanners than I will have an even higher likelihood. And besides I can't see spending $100 for beans and having to spend more on backup beans in case the expensive ones have issues.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Most of the gear on Greenpoint down to 47$


You think the gu drop is all subs stock? Sub was the only place I ever saw the 15 pack of old time moonshine


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 18, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> I have avoided in house gear because of your experience @Amos Otis. While I agree there is fire to be had their breeding practices and the stability of their crosses leave a lot to be desired. I'm not the master grower some on this site are, and if they're having issues with herms and nanners than I will have an even higher likelihood. And besides I can't see spending $100 for beans and having to spend more on backup beans in case the expensive ones have issues.


Not to say I won't, but I've yet to have herms. If you're just starting out collecting seeds, then it makes some sense not to buy extras to back up questionable pops, or buy questionable beans in the first place. But there are bargains out there if you keep your eyes out - Female Seeds, for example, can be had for as little as $3 a seed. I had PAK backed up with a $25 TGA 3-D 5 pack [ which one plant was AWEsome ] that I copped during a Seedsman sale. And over the years, I've accumulated lots of seeds from purchases, trades, and making my own. Backing up IHG beans is not much different than backing up 'regs' in case of a poor female count. You do that, right?

It goes against my being to kill healthy seedlings [backups] because they weren't needed - who knows what smoke might have happened - but it's gets easier, I promise. On the flip side, I've gotten some great plants when some of the backups had the opportunity to make it to bud - you never know. The sole reason I keep popping IHG beans, is because of the terrific smoke I've gotten from every finished plant - no exceptions. That makes the potential hazards worth it to me, but I grok how it might not work for everyone, and that's cool.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You think the gu drop is all subs stock? Sub was the only place I ever saw the 15 pack of old time moonshine


Hell yea don't take a rocket scientist to see that. If you remember sub kept gu beans in stock too.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

They have regs left of some fire. For $40 can't beat that with a bat. You can't get p---y for $40 no more. A gamble I'm willing to take


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 18, 2016)

Is greenpoint legit?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Is greenpoint legit?


Yea he's legit. Ordered before so have a few others around these parts.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea he's legit. Ordered before so have a few others around these parts.


Ok but just an FYI for everyone was told inhouse will not stand behind any gear from greenpoint as they have never bought anything direct and they're not a vendor.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Ok but just an FYI for everyone was told inhouse will not stand behind any gear from greenpoint as they have never bought anything direct and they're not a vendor.


You know what's crazy before gu got deleted this the last time none of the breeders he selling now said shit to him. They didn't stand behind the beans when people was complaining so it's nothing new..


----------



## Beemo (Aug 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You think the gu drop is all subs stock? Sub was the only place I ever saw the 15 pack of old time moonshine


gu - substrate.... ive heard of that too... 


GreenLegend420 said:


> Ok but just an FYI for everyone was told inhouse will not stand behind any gear from greenpoint as they have never bought anything direct and they're not a vendor.


guess since nobody wanted to sell gu's gear, gu starts his own bean biz...


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 18, 2016)

Beemo said:


> gu - substrate.... ive heard of that too...
> 
> guess since nobody wanted to sell gu's gear, gu starts his own bean biz...


well
who cares? packs are like 28$


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 18, 2016)

I dont know anything about greenpoints history but if inhouse says they didnt buy direct then they had to of paid a middle man fee to get the gear so how tf can they let them go at $37 a pack without losing money if they are indeed legit inhouse??


----------



## Beemo (Aug 18, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> well
> who cares? packs are like 28$


some people do want to know why.... sorry if that quote offended you...
firm believer in you get what you paid for.... 
i still havent seen any good pics from growers besides from gu' pics.. heard nothing but bad... 
even the 2 greenpoint packs i got, received bad reviews from growers.... so ill probably never grow them....


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 18, 2016)

All seeds are again listed as $97.77 so I guess the sale is over already lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

FYI all the gear Gu listed came from sub. He said it himself in emails and on IG. If I can get gear at a fraction of the price like $28 you think I'm going to pass that up. 1 bean just 1 can bring me 10 to 100x's that. Yo @Beemo I feel you but if his shit was wack why I can't find it nowhere bro? His shit is sold out everywhere except the farm and I wouldn't buy shit from there or stax. Watch how fast these go when they release.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 18, 2016)

Beemo said:


> some people do want to know why.... sorry if that quote offended you...
> firm believer in you get what you paid for....
> i still havent seen any good pics from growers besides from gu' pics.. heard nothing but bad...
> even the 2 greenpoint packs i got, received bad reviews from growers.... so ill probably never grow them....


There's some pics of the ONYCD x Polar Bear OG I grew. Straight flame and you should def see the pics of other growers on IG cus I've seen plenty. Gear is fire but I'm not a fan of the Monster Cookie crosses and I have one but everything else is flame. You can throw me those Greenpoints lol I'll gladly take them


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2016)

The 2 Mc crosses I'm doing is right on point with all in my room...so far.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 18, 2016)

Beemo said:


> some people do want to know why.... sorry if that quote offended you...
> firm believer in you get what you paid for....
> i still havent seen any good pics from growers besides from gu' pics.. heard nothing but bad...
> even the 2 greenpoint packs i got, received bad reviews from growers.... so ill probably never grow them....


I grew some Greenpoint....Stardawg crosses..... straight fire and colorful too .


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I grew some Greenpoint....Stardawg crosses..... straight fire and colorful too .


Say man you in Gen gotta stop with the teasing. I got on the Gu train late but I won't miss the next one. Lol


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 18, 2016)

genuity said:


> The 2 Mc crosses I'm doing is right on point with all in my room...so far.


Which ones you got going bro??? I only have the GG4 x MC. Cookies n Chem and some more ONYCD x PB OG.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Which ones you got going bro??? I only have the GG4 x MC. Cookies n Chem and some more ONYCD x PB OG.


Now look at this one flexing his muscles. Man I'm sad I don't have cookies and Chem.. Lmao


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 18, 2016)

Why is it called gu and not gp? Jw.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

Not to deter the thread but any of you fellas play fantasy football? Wanna create a 10 team RIU league?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Why is it called gu and not gp? Jw.


Gu is his nickname I'm guessing.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Now look at this one flexing his muscles. Man I'm sad I don't have cookies and Chem.. Lmao


Bro you know how much you got I'm sad over lol. No more Greenpoint talk tho in this thread lol. 

Yea I play fantasy some. We should play pick ems much easier and everybody puts a choice of a pack of beans in the pot and who ever has best pick ems record at end of season win seed pot.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 18, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Why is it called gu and not gp? Jw.


that was his grower/avatar name when he was roaming around forums many moons ago..... he's actually a good grower.....


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Now look at this one flexing his muscles. Man I'm sad I don't have cookies and Chem.. Lmao


Yeah that Cookies and Chem does sound good .


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro you know how much you got I'm sad over lol. No more Greenpoint talk tho in this thread lol.
> 
> Yea I play fantasy some. We should play pick ems much easier and everybody puts a choice of a pack of beans in the pot and who ever has best pick ems record at end of season win seed pot.


Hey I'm down. Sign me up boss.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro you know how much you got I'm sad over lol. No more Greenpoint talk tho in this thread lol.
> 
> Yea I play fantasy some. We should play pick ems much easier and everybody puts a choice of a pack of beans in the pot and who ever has best pick ems record at end of season win seed pot.


I know right..Vato holding all them good cuts


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Which ones you got going bro??? I only have the GG4 x MC. Cookies n Chem and some more ONYCD x PB OG.


Tre sis x Mc & 92 0g x Mc

1st of all vato.....


Vato_504 said:


> Not to deter the thread but any of you fellas play fantasy football? Wanna create a 10 team RIU league?


 
You don't want none....https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-600-nfl-2013.708309/page-42#post-12879879


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

genuity said:


> Tre sis x Mc & 92 0g x Mc
> 
> 1st of all vato.....
> 
> ...


A cowboys fan. Cmon Gen anybody but the Cowboys bro


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> A cowboys fan. Cmon Gen anybody but the Cowboys bro


Man......only time you will see me be biased..hahahaha

We definitely need to start some kind of football talk place..had a good one few yrs back.


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> A cowboys fan. Cmon Gen anybody but the Cowboys bro


Man......only time you will see me be biased..hahahaha

We definitely need to start some kind of football talk place..had a good one few yrs back.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Not to deter the thread but any of you fellas play fantasy football? Wanna create a 10 team RIU league?


I'm down


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

genuity said:


> Man......only time you will see me be biased..hahahaha
> 
> We definitely need to start some kind of football talk place..had a good one few yrs back.


They have a football thread here. Start one the people will come.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 18, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3760661


thats what im talking about....

sooo glad football is back...
trimming and football goes together...
1 game can trim about 2-3 o's


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 18, 2016)

Lord save me from Cowboys fans. amen.

Ps. How come they don't seem to remember they havent won shit since 1995?

I used to be big into Fantasy Football. I have retired. Gen you cannot bring your team loyalties in real life to fantasy. That's the surest way to have a bad season.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Lord save me from Cowboys fans. amen.
> Ps. How come they don't seem to remember they havent won shit since 1995?


we win the popularity contest... thats all that matters to Jones...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 18, 2016)

Eagles fans are the only ones that cried when Frodo threw the ring into the fire. That was literally their last hope. lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 18, 2016)

Beemo said:


> we win the popularity contest... thats all that matters to Jones...


Shit my team owner wants to be Jones. Without the early success. 

I hate Dan Snyder.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Eagles fans are the only ones that cried when Frodo threw the ring into the fire. That was literally their last hope. lol


eagles fan are the only ones that boo's and throws snowballs at santa claus


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 18, 2016)

Easily the Worst fans in sports.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Shit my team owner wants to be Jones. Without the early success.
> I hate Dan Snyder.


lol are you guys still paying for fat albert haynesworthless???


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Easily the Worst fans in sports.


You never been to New Orleans bro. We put bags on our heads.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You never been to New Orleans bro. We put bags on our heads.


lol. i almost forgot about this...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 18, 2016)

Beemo said:


> lol are you guys still paying for fat albert haynesworthless???


No he came off the books. The reason we got hit with that cap penalty a few years ago because we reworked his numbers during the lockout.

I expect we will go 5-11 this year and Jay Gruden gets fired.


----------



## Beemo (Aug 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> No he came off the books. The reason we got hit with that cap penalty a few years ago because we reworked his numbers during the lockout.
> I expect we will go 5-11 this year and Jay Gruden gets fired.


really? always had respect for the skins... i think they'll do better than people think... decent qb, matt jones cool, good te wr and ol. 
i like using them in madden.. lol...


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2016)

I hope somebody picked these up for 30$


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 18, 2016)

amgprb said:


> I have been noticing more and more on different threads that In house Genetics reputation has been picking up around here. I seen a handful of members who posted their purchaces on the NGR 2.0 thread and figured it was about time that the In House Genetics Family had a spot to call home here on RIU!
> 
> This thread is dedicated to everyone who has gotten IHG gear, are growing IHG gear, has grown IHG gear or who is going to buy In House gear. Please feel free to post your pics, reviews and opinions in this thread!
> 
> ...


What a great idea for a thread.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 18, 2016)

Beemo said:


> really? always had respect for the skins... i think they'll do better than people think... decent qb, matt jones cool, good te wr and ol.
> i like using them in madden.. lol...


Gruden gets outcoached too much. He gets beat once the other side adjusts to how he attacks. Look at the game with the Boys on monday night. Had no answer for Dallas blowing up thr A gap all night. Add the first place schedule, wins are going to be hard to get. He still hasn't beat a team over .500. 

But we will see.

Sorry I will stop busting up the thread...


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2016)

We can chop it up here...
https://www.rollitup.org/t/are-you-ready-for-some-football.555140/


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm a newbie grower don't really know shit like these other growgods had herms from purple animal kush And one kushie finished em hella seeds like 15 in each little nug lol it was due to shitty Chicago weather late in winter going from negatives to 60 off and on during February so my closet would have temp swings during lights off they got cold shocked bad two looked on the verge of death or probably were I put them down n the ones that survived then got nasty heat stress as well when the lights came on from the huge temp swings it was like 15 degrees when I checked before and 85 lights on with all that the hermies threw out only a couple nanners some plants I couldn't even find nanners but all got seeded ran the same packs again next cycle no herms even running two Hermie seeds from that grow and they are throwing out pistils atm with no nanners . When dealing with fems and Hermie prone strains it's bound to happen. I like to treat fem Hermie prone strains like autos sometimes n just put em in their final pot size from the start to reduce stress from transplant or any kind of change. I'm running regs right now from big worm caught nanners on two prime cs that looked happy asf n all my medical glues from sin city have not had any nanners if anything I thought those would herm if any did. sometimes shit happens unless u know what your growing from past xp and can dial it in like pros do


----------



## v.s one (Aug 19, 2016)

Grand double but no purple.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 19, 2016)

Dam. I don't know why i post In house gear. Do they still make this cross.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 19, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Grand double but no purple.View attachment 3760962


it may purp up later like GDP? hope so man...bit disappointing when a purp variety doesnt do its colour thang!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 19, 2016)

greencropper said:


> it may purp up later like GDP? hope so man...bit disappointing when a purp variety doesnt do its colour thang!


Sorry for your phenotype luck but maybe she will purple up later in flower


----------



## intenseneal (Aug 19, 2016)

Seed #2 of PGSCxAC is ending week 9 of flower, looki g my better than seed #1 did. Buds are larger slightly more frosty and larger for sure. Smells pretty good as well. Not seeing much purple yet in this pheno but temps are a little higher. Seed #1 by this time was a dark purple and leafs turned almost orange in color. Also no nanners popping up with this pheno so far. First pic is seed #2 clones front 3 plants in pic. Second pics is seed #1 in the right rear at the same time in flowering.


----------



## intenseneal (Aug 19, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I'm a newbie grower don't really know shit like these other growgods had herms from purple animal kush And one kushie finished em hella seeds like 15 in each little nug lol it was due to shitty Chicago weather late in winter going from negatives to 60 off and on during February so my closet would have temp swings during lights off they got cold shocked bad two looked on the verge of death or probably were I put them down n the ones that survived then got nasty heat stress as well when the lights came on from the huge temp swings it was like 15 degrees when I checked before and 85 lights on with all that the hermies threw out only a couple nanners some plants I couldn't even find nanners but all got seeded ran the same packs again next cycle no herms even running two Hermie seeds from that grow and they are throwing out pistils atm with no nanners . When dealing with fems and Hermie prone strains it's bound to happen. I like to treat fem Hermie prone strains like autos sometimes n just put em in their final pot size from the start to reduce stress from transplant or any kind of change. I'm running regs right now from big worm caught nanners on two prime cs that looked happy asf n all my medical glues from sin city have not had any nanners if anything I thought those would herm if any did. sometimes shit happens unless u know what your growing from past xp and can dial it in like pros do


Man i have a pack of purple animal kush seeds.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 19, 2016)

intenseneal said:


> Man i have a pack of purple animal kush seeds.


Hope I didn't scare u lol good ass smoke bro pure grape musty loud


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 19, 2016)

Amos what should I be on the look out for with these. I saw your grow a Lil while back and it made me want to try them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Amos what should I be on the look out for with these. I saw your grow a Lil while back and it made me want to try them.View attachment 3761210


Be on the lookout for excellent smoke, amigo.

The three I ran, + a second round of clones, had no problems whatsoever. Finished 54 - 59 days; clones were quicker. Enjoy !


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 19, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> missed the nitro cookies


I grabbed some of those. Sry if I snagged the pack you'd have gotten :/

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kona gold (Aug 19, 2016)

Decepticon!
What's up with this one!!??!!
Gg#4 x Cookies n Cream/ Platinum


----------



## intenseneal (Aug 19, 2016)

So far i have been happy with all my IHG gear.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I grabbed some of those. Sry if I snagged the pack you'd have gotten :/
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


People really slept on those cheap prices yesterday..


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> People really slept on those cheap prices yesterday..


Yeah I grabbed nitro cookie and purple voodoo monster. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I grabbed nitro cookie and purple voodoo monster.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I grabbed afghanimal, double purple hulk, wild cherry cookies, purple sherb, and pops purple monkey.

What price you grabbed yours at.


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I grabbed afghanimal, double purple hulk, wild cherry cookies, purple sherb, and pops purple monkey.
> 
> What price you grabbed yours at.


37+shipping I think. Maybe 42 and shipping on one. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 19, 2016)

I debated on the afghanimal as well but decided against it as I figured the other two would be good and I already have a deep bean stash. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 19, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> View attachment 3761369


Dang you been poppin like crazy


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 19, 2016)

I put 2 Mother of all Cherries in paper towel tonight. Here's hoping for females this time around.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 19, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> I'm a newbie grower don't really know shit like these other growgods had herms from purple animal kush And one kushie finished em hella seeds like 15 in each little nug lol it was due to shitty Chicago weather late in winter going from negatives to 60 off and on during February so my closet would have temp swings during lights off they got cold shocked bad two looked on the verge of death or probably were I put them down n the ones that survived then got nasty heat stress as well when the lights came on from the huge temp swings it was like 15 degrees when I checked before and 85 lights on with all that the hermies threw out only a couple nanners some plants I couldn't even find nanners but all got seeded ran the same packs again next cycle no herms even running two Hermie seeds from that grow and they are throwing out pistils atm with no nanners . When dealing with fems and Hermie prone strains it's bound to happen. I like to treat fem Hermie prone strains like autos sometimes n just put em in their final pot size from the start to reduce stress from transplant or any kind of change. I'm running regs right now from big worm caught nanners on two prime cs that looked happy asf n all my medical glues from sin city have not had any nanners if anything I thought those would herm if any did. sometimes shit happens unless u know what your growing from past xp and can dial it in like pros do


My dude. I'm in these neck of the woods too.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 20, 2016)

Popped a handful of ihg... Spirit animal, Eagle Scout, and purple sherb x dosido. All fems....so hopefully no males in the bunch


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 22, 2016)

Greenline bashing ihg again in instagram... Seems familiar haha


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 22, 2016)

Send me some screenshots Bry. I could use a good laugh today.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 22, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Send me some screenshots Bry. I could use a good laugh today.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 22, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


>


"Really good breeders" he put himself above that with his taxing ass on first drop


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 22, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


>


And yet he sells InHouse gear on his site. What an asshole. Why sell them if he thinks they're crap? If it wasn't obvious he's only in it for the money before...


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 22, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> And yet he sells InHouse gear on his site. What an asshole. Why sell them if he thinks they're crap? If it wasn't obvious he's only in it for the money before...


He doesn't selll them anymore, but for some reason he has never taken them off his site... almost like it is click bait or something.


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 22, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> He doesn't selll them anymore, but for some reason he has never taken them off his site... almost like it is click bait or something.


Oh I see. I saw it showed he carried 9 of their products, I didn't check the actual stock levels.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 22, 2016)

Seedbanks are all about supply and demand. He can think a product is shit and still sell it because there is a market for it. Also remember both this bank and breeder have accused each other of shenanigans.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 22, 2016)

Wow , that kinda makes me take pause before running these 00 kush breath seeds, I don't really care about lack of testing but using cuts that aren't the real deal is really not cool.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Wow , that kinda makes me take pause before running these 00 kush breath seeds, I don't really care about lack of testing but using cuts that aren't the real deal is really not cool.


Use your own mind bro. He can say whatever he want about IHG but as you can see they have dudes with successful grows on here of their work. Can we say the same for his gear? Man that dude greedyline is a real clown. How could you bash IHG for lack of testing when nobody but greedyline ran his supposedly gear. If you pay attention he's using the same cuts IHG used to make his crosses. Crazy


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 22, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Use your own mind bro. He can say whatever he want about IHG but as you can see they have dudes with successful grows on here of their work. Can we say the same for his gear? Man that dude greedyline is a real clown. How could you bash IHG for lack of testing when nobody but greedyline ran his supposedly gear. If you pay attention he's using the same cuts IHG used to make his crosses. Crazy


I don't know what to believe, so much drama and intentional misleading out there guess only way to find out is to pop these and judge for myself.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't know what to believe, so much drama and intentional misleading out there guess only way to find out is to pop these and judge for myself.


That's all we can do that is pop and hope we get fire. But I'd rather take my chances on IHG seeing that people on here and IG have had success.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 22, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Wow , that kinda makes me take pause before running these 00 kush breath seeds, I don't really care about lack of testing but using cuts that aren't the real deal is really not cool.


If they were using fake cuts believe me nobody would keep buying the gear. As Vato said you can't worry about what one person is saying especially greedyline. People have roasted IHG but not for using fake cuts


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If they were using fake cuts believe me nobody would keep buying the gear. As Vato said you can't worry about what one person is saying especially greedyline. People have roasted IHG but not for using fake cuts





Vato_504 said:


> That's all we can do that is pop and hope we get fire. But I'd rather take my chances on IHG seeing that people on here and IG have had success.


Thanks guys, I'm not gonna let this online feud bother me than


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 22, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> He doesn't selll them anymore, but for some reason he has never taken them off his site... almost like it is click bait or something.


Bay exlusives left him.

Watch this all play out.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 23, 2016)

Hope everyone's having a good day, my PAK is growing beautifully this time, looks like the exact same phenotype minus the hermie traits so far, its not a very branchy plant likes to focus a lot of energy towards its top leaves, it's growing in a really small container right now cause I haven't up potted yet but I plan to soon. Jah bless all.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Popped a handful of ihg... Spirit animal, Eagle Scout, and purple sherb x dosido. All fems....so hopefully no males in the bunch


100% germ on these.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 23, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> . Jah bless all.


This made me recall an old 45 rpm single I had some years ago - "Try Jah Love" by 3rd World, I think. Ever hear it?

It also just occurreed to me that I never looked into what this 'Jah' is that they were singing about, so I just did a google. Then followed some links as I wakey bakeyed this AM . Very interesting to me, this mashup of ideas that is Rasta. 
"Rastafarianism, Rastafari, or Rasta is a religious movement originating in Jamaica in the 1930s. Rastafarianism takes elements of the Bible and combines them with the ideology of Marcus Garvey and the belief that Haile Selassie I, emperor of Ethiopia (1930—1975) was the second advent of the Messiah. Thus, Rastafarians believe that Emperor Selassie was God. " 

Regarding IHG, I made a radical decision yesterday to cull a BB deep blue / livers clone 3 weeks into flower [ a 2nd was left ]. The mom looks like it's going to be a long finisher, and I'm not that happy with it otherwise. I've _never _culled a healthy flowering plant before - wasn't easy - but it gave me room to put the 3 Johnstons plants in and get them out of the veg tent, allowing all 4 white animal and 2 animal pie - and a couple other seedlings - space to survive. I want to finish all of them, I decided, after spending the day smoking #1 pheno of rainbow cookies. #1 and #2 have cured into even tastier weed.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 23, 2016)

If you ever have a conversation with a knowledgeable Rasta you will be better off for it. Absolutely fascinating discussions. For example for them the Bible is all symbolism. When Moses was inspired by the burning bush, a Rasta will tell you he was smoking Cannabis rather than a bush literally talking to him.

Anyway its always hard to kill a healthy plant. They want to live too. I hate doing it but sometimes the good of the whole outweighs the needs of the individual.

I popped 2 Mother of All Cherries giving IHG another go.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> If you ever have a conversation with a knowledgeable Rasta you will be better off for it. Absolutely fascinating discussions. For example for them the Bible is all symbolism. When Moses was inspired by the burning bush, a Rasta will tell you he was smoking Cannabis rather than a bush literally talking to him.
> 
> Anyway its always hard to kill a healthy plant. They want to live too. I hate doing it but sometimes the good of the whole outweighs the needs of the individual.
> 
> I popped 2 Mother of All Cherries giving IHG another go.


Giving IHG another run huh fam


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Giving IHG another run huh fam


Yea. Too many growers I respect putting out fire with IHG fam. I am still not touching their fems but MOAC looks great based on Lightgreen2k work way early in the thread.

Both beans popped so we are off and running. You know I will report good or bad.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea. Too many growers I respect putting out fire with IHG fam. I am still not touching their fems but MOAC looks great based on Lightgreen2k work way early in the thread.
> 
> Both beans popped so we are off and running. You know I will report good or bad.


You not tempted by the buffalo fems


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You not tempted by the buffalo fems


Not one bit homie. Im sitting on a bunch of gear I havent been able to get to. In my grow life I have been gravitating toward regs over fems partly because of stability issues.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Not one bit homie. Im sitting on a bunch of gear I havent been able to get to. In my grow life I have been gravitating toward regs over fems partly because of stability issues.


How many different regs you have by IHG


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> If you ever have a conversation with a knowledgeable Rasta you will be better off for it. Absolutely fascinating discussions. For example for them the Bible is all symbolism. When Moses was inspired by the burning bush, a Rasta will tell you he was smoking Cannabis rather than a bush literally talking to him.


I can't say I've ever had anything remotely close to that sort of high from weed. Have you? If yes, what weed?  And please don't reply with any of Jordan's 'God's' strains. 

I guess I could already say I'm better off for knowing some Ethiopian cat was the 2nd coming of the messiah almost a hundred years ago.  [ not really ]



BigLittlejohn said:


> Anyway its always hard to kill a healthy plant. They want to live too. I hate doing it but sometimes the good of the whole outweighs the needs of the individual.
> .


I've heard that somewhere in some space quadrant....









BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea. Too many growers I respect putting out fire with IHG fam. I am still not touching their fems


Running their regs takes away any gripes you may have when IHG beans turn out to be boys, so that's one problem eliminated !  I hope you get 2 shirley's, amigo.


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I can't say I've ever had anything remotely close to that sort of high from weed. Have you? If yes, what weed?


I was 13 and I think it was Oaxaca (sp?) or Columbian Gold maybe....I could hear colors and see sounds .


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 23, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I was 13 and I think it was Oaxaca (sp?) or Columbian Gold maybe....I could hear colors and see sounds .


Sure, but that smoke had little effect 'cause the acid had already kicked in.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I can't say I've ever had anything remotely close to that sort of high from weed. Have you? If yes, what weed?  And please don't reply with any of Jordan's 'God's' strains.
> 
> I guess I could already say I'm better off for knowing some Ethiopian cat was the 2nd coming of the messiah almost a hundred years ago.  [ not really ]
> 
> ...


LMAO. Ive had shrooms that induced a dog at a cookout I was attending tell me his life story as a pimp that keeps all his bitches in check (True story) but no bud with that. Will definitely take cuts if I find it though.

@Vato_504 not sitting on any other IHG regs besides Purple Ark. Currently in trade negotiations for some Velvet Pie.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 23, 2016)

The dog told me his name was Leroy btw.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> LMAO. Ive had shrooms that induced a dog at a cookout I was attending tell me his life story as a pimp that keeps all his bitches in check (True story) but no bud with that. Will definitely take cuts if I find it though.
> 
> @Vato_504 not sitting on any other IHG regs besides Purple Ark. Currently in trade negotiations for some Velvet Pie.


Lmao man you crazy. What kind of dog was it.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 23, 2016)

It was one of those little shit dogs, definitely a mutt with terrier in him. It was a great night. My roomates Japanese girlfriend was trying to talk to me about him and I swear she turned into a dragon for a sec. I giggled my ass off, which I am sure made her be like "Wtf?" lol.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You not tempted by the buffalo fems


Them buffalo fems got me lol. Pretty sure i talked shit on IHG earlier in this thread, but i bought a pack. A picture's worth a thousand words they say!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Aug 23, 2016)

I got some reg ogkb x secret weapon, double purple hulk, and platinum purple doja i hope to get to soon. 

I might try to my first breed to play around with the double purple hulk x glazed cherries f2. If i can just get through it without pollenating my entire flower room ill be happy!


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> The dog told me his name was Leroy btw.


LEEEEEROOOYYYY JENKKKINNNNSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 23, 2016)

So I see two listings for the lineage of purple voodoo monster:

Purple gsc x animal cookies 
And
Purple gsc x voodoo

Anyone know which is correct?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 24, 2016)

White animal 7 weeks in so far no issues


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 24, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> White animal 7 weeks in so far no issues View attachment 3764330View attachment 3764333


Nice cookie pheno


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> White animal 7 weeks in so far no issues


Looks great. Very encouraging post.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Aug 24, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> White animal 7 weeks in so far no issues View attachment 3764330View attachment 3764333


I've got 10 white animal beans and now looks like I've got to get them wet! Nice job and they look tasty. Good luck


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2016)

Kcbscrogger said:


> I've got 10 white animal beans and now looks like I've got to get them wet! Nice job and they look tasty. Good luck


My 4 seedlings are about 2 weeks along. Should be in buckets in just a couple more days. The previous pics raised the expectations quite a bit.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 24, 2016)

Ogkb/Uncirculated x purple hulk 

Day 21


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Nice cookie pheno


ive never had chance to try any cookies strain so I'm happy to hear you see some cookies there. I was looking at those dark green leaves and wondering.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 24, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 3764520
> View attachment 3764521
> View attachment 3764522
> 
> ...


frosty girl there looking damn good


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 24, 2016)

Kcbscrogger said:


> I've got 10 white animal beans and now looks like I've got to get them wet! Nice job and they look tasty. Good luck


thank you. and shes at week 6 so hope she will develop a deeper smell by finish time. happy growing


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Looks great. Very encouraging post.


thank you yeah ive been watching this thread so I was a bit worried she grow balls but so far so good


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 24, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> thank you yeah ive been watching this thread so I was a bit worried she grow balls but so far so good


Im glad to see it working out for you. Mine showed more of the White Lotus traits than your pheno. Mine didnt have much of a nose but was very tasty smoke.


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 24, 2016)

pak


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 25, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Im glad to see it working out for you. Mine showed more of the White Lotus traits than your pheno. Mine didnt have much of a nose but was very tasty smoke.


Yeah same here not much in the smell department


BigLittlejohn said:


> Im glad to see it working out for you. Mine showed more of the White Lotus traits than your pheno. Mine didnt have much of a nose but was very tasty smoke.


thanks man yeah smells not really notable unless I squeeze a nug then I catch a very sweet lemon og but few more weeks to go lets see what she brings


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 25, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> pak
> 
> View attachment 3765092 View attachment 3765093


What is that not familiar with PAK
looks beautiful btw.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 25, 2016)

animal pie day 49, 2nd time runnin this pheno, next time gonna stack nodes closer with more veg,,, what u think roll it up fam, been flushing 5 days now gonna run these to atleast 55 maybe 60days tops


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 25, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> pak
> 
> View attachment 3765092 View attachment 3765093


Damn those are some sexy bitches!


Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3765285 View attachment 3765286 View attachment 3765287 View attachment 3765288 animal pie day 49, 2nd time runnin this pheno, next time gonna stack nodes closer with more veg,,, what u think roll it up fam, been flushing 5 days now gonna run these to atleast 55 maybe 60days tops


And more sexy bitches

Glad i got some of both of those..them look killer. you both did a wicked job


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 25, 2016)

Hell yeah bro. Looks killa. I just started me some Animal Cookies. That and also Girl Scout Cookies. Had to toss in Blue Power too.  can't wait to try um out. Rounding up on my 4th week flowering g now, so hopefully my ladies will be finishingup by the time the veggies are ready for the flowering box..


Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3765285 View attachment 3765286 View attachment 3765287 View attachment 3765288 animal pie day 49, 2nd time runnin this pheno, next time gonna stack nodes closer with more veg,,, what u think roll it up fam, been flushing 5 days now gonna run these to atleast 55 maybe 60days tops


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 25, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Damn those are some sexy bitches!
> 
> And more sexy bitches
> 
> Glad i got some of both of those..them look killer. you both did a wicked job


Thanks bro, i get more impressed with the animal pie everytime i run it, seems the stretchy og stacking ones outta that pack have all turned purp on me with the animal cookie textured buds, def runnin more


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 25, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> pak
> 
> View attachment 3765092 View attachment 3765093


Lovin that animal cookie texture on there rocknratm, looks killer, woukd like to get me a pack havent had the chance to run her yet, killler job


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 25, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3765285 View attachment 3765286 View attachment 3765287 View attachment 3765288 animal pie day 49, 2nd time runnin this pheno, next time gonna stack nodes closer with more veg,,, what u think roll it up fam, been flushing 5 days now gonna run these to atleast 55 maybe 60days tops


Just freaking beautiful man


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 25, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> White animal 7 weeks in so far no issues View attachment 3764330View attachment 3764333


Nice krippy keeper, just passed my partner 2 phenos of this to veg out for clones back, il have some in veg soon, glad u showed us some close to finish, cant wait to get my clones in veg of this


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 25, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Hell yeah bro. Looks killa. I just started me some Animal Cookies. That and also Girl Scout Cookies. Had to toss in Blue Power too.  can't wait to try um out. Rounding up on my 4th week flowering g now, so hopefully my ladies will be finishingup by the time the veggies are ready for the flowering box..


Keep us updated sassifrassy, u runnin a nice selection of flavors over there


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 25, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3765285 View attachment 3765286 View attachment 3765287 View attachment 3765288 animal pie day 49, 2nd time runnin this pheno, next time gonna stack nodes closer with more veg,,, what u think roll it up fam, been flushing 5 days now gonna run these to atleast 55 maybe 60days tops


whats the smell on her


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 25, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> whats the smell on her


To the touch its like purple cherry candy,,when cured good, breaking it up it is a real minty,cherry and some purp scent a lil, hard to decribe but u wont be disappointed if u run her. .....Edit: a whike back i ran one animal pie outta that pack that was short as hell and bushy, cherry kush leaner,,it was pure cherry and killer thin mint funk when broke up stunk whole house uo rollin one, was real skunky cherry


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks bro.. will do. Or hell if you or anyone ever wants to check um out my threads on here somewheres. Lol feel free to stop by anytime and throw up pics. I love me some bud porn.  I am thinking about crossing the Animal to the Girl Scout Cookies again being the Animal already has the Cookies I've been wondering how they would turn out.... just goin take and spray each the Animal & the Girl's bottom branches and make some feminized pollen off each. Then cross them both ways. We shall see what we get. Peace & love fam.


Triple oh gee said:


> Keep us updated sassifrassy, u runnin a nice selection of flavors over there


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 25, 2016)

Buffalo OG


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 25, 2016)

Hell yeah. Now that's what I'm talking about  good job if your the grower 


FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Buffalo OG
> View attachment 3765665 View attachment 3765666


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 26, 2016)

What a difference a day makes. Girl is smelling like straight OG god bless the white animal. Starting to see some purple coming


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 26, 2016)

Watch out for nanners and hermis on the white animal late in flower. Most of those dosido but I'm sure you'll get a few that won't. I asked ihg about it and he said that's one strain he's got a decent of people telling him they herm out. Wish I would of known that before hand so I would of checked it better. It was hard to even spot some they were inside the bud barely sticking out of the bottom towards the bottom of the nugs.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 26, 2016)

Herms and nanners aside white animal is a hell of strain.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 26, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Watch out for nanners and hermis on the white animal late in flower. Most of those dosido but I'm sure you'll get a few that won't. I asked ihg about it and he said that's one strain he's got a decent of people telling him they herm out. Wish I would of known that before hand so I would of checked it better. It was hard to even spot some they were inside the bud barely sticking out of the bottom towards the bottom of the nugs.


Thanks for the heads up I just gave her a good once over and I didn't see and bananas or balls yet so I hope I got away


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 26, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Watch out for nanners and hermis on the white animal late in flower


I would only mildly care if it happened late in flower, honestly.


----------



## Sir72 (Aug 26, 2016)

View attachment 3766199
One of three nitro cookie plants


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 26, 2016)

I got some Double Rainbow Reg freebies from TDT, reading through this thread makes me unsure if I should bother trying to run them or not. I don't have a lot of space to play with. I love the idea, some of the successful grows of related strains look great, but there's a lot of balls flying around, too.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 26, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I got some Double Rainbow Reg freebies from TDT, reading through this thread makes me unsure if I should bother trying to run them or not. I don't have a lot of space to play with. I love the idea, some of the successful grows of related strains look great, but there's a lot of balls flying around, too.


If u dont what u gonna do with them?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I got some Double Rainbow Reg freebies from TDT, reading through this thread makes me unsure if I should bother trying to run them or not. I don't have a lot of space to play with. I love the idea, some of the successful grows of related strains look great, but there's a lot of balls flying around, too.


If they listed a regs treat them as such. Most gripe about buying fem seeds but get regs and have males. Since they already regs you won't have to worry about that lol. Fire in the gear but watch for herms most of the gear is GSC so watch for it


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If they listed a regs treat them as such. Most gripe about buying fem seeds but get regs and have males. Since they already regs you won't have to worry about that lol. Fire in the gear but watch for herms most of the gear is GSC so watch for it


Will do, I know GSC is a hermie-prone bitch.
I'm thinking I might run all my possible hermie strains at once, when I do it. Worst case I'll just make it all into extracts, I guess.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 26, 2016)

greencropper said:


> they seem legit, have advertised for a fair while on IG with their street address & ph number, they only opened the website a few days ago, i placed a small order with them for a test run, will post back the results!...but it usually takes 3-5wks for orders to reach me from UK...


test run www.urbangreenbirmingham.co.uk successful, ordered Platinum Buffalo(5 fem), arrived in sealed breeders pack with none to shabby freebies Timeless Montage(6 fem) & Disco Funk(5 fem), order arrived in standard timeframe for UK--AU journey


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 26, 2016)

greencropper said:


> test run www.urbangreenbirmingham.co.uk successful, ordered Platinum Buffalo(5 fem), arrived in sealed breeders pack with none to shabby freebies Timeless Montage(6 fem) & Disco Funk(5 fem), order arrived in standard timeframe for UK/AU journeyView attachment 3766379


I like that timeless montage!


----------



## greencropper (Aug 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I like that timeless montage!


should have some nice colours too, freebies maybe better than the actual ordered beans sometimes lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 26, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Watch out for nanners and hermis on the white animal late in flower. Most of those dosido but I'm sure you'll get a few that won't. I asked ihg about it and he said that's one strain he's got a decent of people telling him they herm out. Wish I would of known that before hand so I would of checked it better. It was hard to even spot some they were inside the bud barely sticking out of the bottom towards the bottom of the nugs.


I am just glad it wasnt just me. I was beginning to think it was.

The smoke is good if the seed fest was avoided.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 26, 2016)

greencropper said:


> test run www.urbangreenbirmingham.co.uk successful, ordered Platinum Buffalo(5 fem), arrived in sealed breeders pack with none to shabby freebies Timeless Montage(6 fem) & Disco Funk(5 fem), order arrived in standard timeframe for UK/AU journeyView attachment 3766379


 I got the buffalo OG fems on standby, hopefully going to pop some within the next month. How long before you run those platinum Buffalo? It would be awesome to get a real time comparison between the two!


----------



## greencropper (Aug 26, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I got the buffalo OG fems on standby, hopefully going to pop some within the next month. How long before you run those platinum Buffalo? It would be awesome to get a real time comparison between the two!


hmmmm maybe quite awhile before they are germed?, bought them spur of the moment but also wanted to find out if urbangreen was legit, got heap of others to grow out before the plat buffs, in the next 3yrs probably...unless someone else grows them out & they prove to be special...then the plans maybe brought forward, five legged goat has got the plat buff ready to be put into flower, he said pics to be posted soon


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 26, 2016)

i got 5 confirmed ladies of Black Cherry Pie BX1, tossed 2 males that were definetly standouts..stinky, nice structure, vigor..wish i could have let them go full term.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 26, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> If u dont what u gonna do with them?


I'm saving a bunch of spare seeds aside to litter the countryside with next spring, I want it to grow everywhere again; in the wilds, in the city parks and the boulevard medians, in your neighbor's flower garden and just anywhere it will live. Culture jamming, civil disobedience, something like that. But yeah, I've already decided I'm gonna run them


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 26, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I'm saving a bunch of spare seeds aside to litter the countryside with next spring, I want it to grow everywhere again; in the wilds, in the city parks and the boulevard medians, in your neighbor's flower garden and just anywhere it will live. Culture jamming, civil disobedience, something like that. But yeah, I've already decided I'm gonna run them


Nice i do the same around these parts


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Aug 27, 2016)

More Buffalo OG


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 27, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I got some Double Rainbow Reg freebies from TDT, reading through this thread makes me unsure if I should bother trying to run them or not. I don't have a lot of space to play with. I love the idea, some of the successful grows of related strains look great, but there's a lot of balls flying around, too.




Lol just playing with ya. I always like to try things out for yourself vs he say she say and find out for yourself........


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 27, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> View attachment 3767018
> 
> Lol just playing with ya. I always like to try things out for yourself vs he say she say and find out for yourself........


Hahah nicely done.


----------



## sethimus (Aug 27, 2016)

there will be a firestax usa soon: http://www.firestaxusa.com/

(and one in canada and the netherlands)


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 27, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> More Buffalo OG
> View attachment 3766955 View attachment 3766956 View attachment 3766954 View attachment 3766957


Have you ran these before ? If so what's the taste like. 
What's she smelling like ?


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 27, 2016)

nitro cookies and cannardos chocolate crip cookies . Less than 48 hours from getting the beans wet.




everyone's up and moving. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Aug 27, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I got the buffalo OG fems on standby, hopefully going to pop some within the next month. How long before you run those platinum Buffalo? It would be awesome to get a real time comparison between the two!


1st pics of plat buff buds/trim yet


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> nitro cookies and cannardos chocolate crip cookies . Less than 48 hours from getting the beans wet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you do hydro or tables. soil ? I've never thought about starting the seed in such a large cube. How is root growth and thickness is trunk ?


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 27, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Do you do hydro or tables. soil ? I've never thought about starting the seed in such a large cube. How is root growth and thickness is trunk ?


That one is a 2x4 flood and drain table. And yeah I just start them in the full size cubes and start running the water 6 or so times a day. As soon as the roots are established I'll cut down to 4, then 2 after a couple weeks. I feel like if you can start your seeds in their final spot, they tend to like it better than moving around. This way they are also already adjusted to the 600 from the start. Possible it's just me being a bit lazy and the light is definitely a bit overkill at this point but I get wicked growth rates lol. 

I'm also running dwc and soil in other tents. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That one is a 2x4 flood and drain table. And yeah I just start them in the full size cubes and start running the water 6 or so times a day. As soon as the roots are established I'll cut down to 4, then 2 after a couple weeks. I feel like if you can start your seeds in their final spot, they tend to like it better than moving around. This way they are also already adjusted to the 600 from the start. Possible it's just me being a bit lazy and the light is definitely a bit overkill at this point but I get wicked growth rates lol.
> 
> I'm also running dwc and soil in other tents.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Don you cover the top of the table once the roots start growing into the table?


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 27, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Don you cover the top of the table once the roots start growing into the table?


Not usually. I'll throw a hydroponics bed in too if the roots get really crazy. But with twelve plants in there I don't have any monsters or anything. So well see how this Rin goes. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Not usually. I'll throw a hydroponics bed in too if the roots get really crazy. But with twelve plants in there I don't have any monsters or anything. So well see how this Rin goes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


With the 600 watts in veg do you keep it at 600 for flower too?


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 27, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> With the 600 watts in veg do you keep it at 600 for flower too?


Yep

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That one is a 2x4 flood and drain table. And yeah I just start them in the full size cubes and start running the water 6 or so times a day. As soon as the roots are established I'll cut down to 4, then 2 after a couple weeks. I feel like if you can start your seeds in their final spot, they tend to like it better than moving around. This way they are also already adjusted to the 600 from the start. Possible it's just me being a bit lazy and the light is definitely a bit overkill at this point but I get wicked growth rates lol.
> 
> I'm also running dwc and soil in other tents.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thanks I'm going to try starting in the finishing pot to see if I get better root growth.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 28, 2016)

I don't really transplant mine either. Start them in cubes, plant them in 6 inch net lids where they stay for the entire life cycle. But I veg under T5 and cfls. They don't get the 1000 w until flip.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 28, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> With the 600 watts in veg do you keep it at 600 for flower too?





BigLittlejohn said:


> I don't really transplant mine either. Start them in cubes, plant them in 6 inch net lids where they stay for the entire life cycle. But I veg under T5 and cfls. They don't get the 1000 w until flip.


I grow mine similiar style like y'all but in 2 gallon smart pots and I hand feed. I have 12 under 600 watts. Medium is canna coco. But like biglittlejohn I start mine under t5's til I flip.


----------



## kmog33 (Aug 28, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> View attachment 3767606 View attachment 3767605
> 
> I grow mine similiar style like y'all but in 2 gallon smart pots and I hand feed. I have 12 under 600 watts. Medium is canna coco. But like biglittlejohn I start mine under t5's til I flip.


Handfeeding is too much work lol. I do like your setup though Everytime I see it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 28, 2016)

Not doing hempy buckets any more @sky rocket ?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> nitro cookies and cannardos chocolate crip cookies . Less than 48 hours from getting the beans wet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna keep an eye on those chocolate crip cookies


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 28, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Do you do hydro or tables. soil ? I've never thought about starting the seed in such a large cube. How is root growth and thickness is trunk ?


Have tou seen the jungleboyz lol


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 29, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Have tou seen the jungleboyz lol


Following on IG. Them boyz are playing with fire no joke. Shit looks fake. I want some of those genetics. Bad. Like willing to travel bad.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 29, 2016)

couple animal pie lower testers quik drying, chop chop on wed will post harvest pic before trim


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 29, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3768486 couple animal pie lower testers quik drying, chop chop on wed will post harvest pic before trim


That's that can't wait until cure type of bud huh lol


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 29, 2016)

sethimus said:


> there will be a firestax usa soon: http://www.firestaxusa.com/
> 
> (and one in canada and the netherlands)


LOL


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That's that can't wait until cure type of bud huh lol


You already know @vato504,, leaves were close to black on this one, but ur right i ready to see it lose that wet color and get that light green w/purp tones, pure cherry animal goodness


----------



## shonuff_305 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have a pack of Afghanimal I got frm stax or eitha sour patch. But I think im gonna hold on to these guys till next year when I do five 5x5 led tents with nun but in house genectic


----------



## shonuff_305 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Sure, but that smoke had little effect 'cause the acid had already kicked in.


Chiller


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 30, 2016)

chop chop,,,just a few branches of this animal pie day 55, shes stinks of grapes and cherrys, sorry for the shady pics, really sticky, im no pro so im stoked on how she came out, some of u vets could do wonders with her, what u think roll it up fam


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 30, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3769307 View attachment 3769309 View attachment 3769310 chop chop,,,just a few branches of this animal pie day 55, shes stinks of grapes and cherrys, sorry for the shady pics, really sticky, im no pro so im stoked on how she came out, some of u vets could do wonders with her, what u think roll it up fam


Dang that looks nice...nice colors and frost


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Dang that looks nice...nice colors and frost


Thanks bro ive had good luck with that pack so far everything ive seen was above average or better, i fed her this, when it comes to nutes i dont wonder into the unknown, only like to follow proven results, and anotger guy i know that puts out killer buds put me on these and been getting great results ever since, plus a lil dry koolbloom and terpinator. I know some people will downplay general hydroponics, but like i said im a semi newbie,, ,


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 30, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Thanks bro ive had good luck with that pack so far everything ive seen was above average or better, i fed her this, when it comes to nutes i dont wonder into the unknown, only like to follow proven results, and anotger guy i know that puts out killer buds put me on these and been getting great results ever since, plus a lil dry koolbloom and terpinator View attachment 3769330


I use floranova as a base nute when I don't do organic...it's goodstuff


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 30, 2016)

I


Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3769307 View attachment 3769309 View attachment 3769310 chop chop,,,just a few branches of this animal pie day 55, shes stinks of grapes and cherrys, sorry for the shady pics, really sticky, im no pro so im stoked on how she came out, some of u vets could do wonders with her, what u think roll it up fam


Idk what looks louder that nugget or the rug behind it lol


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 30, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Thanks bro ive had good luck with that pack so far everything ive seen was above average or better, i fed her this, when it comes to nutes i dont wonder into the unknown, only like to follow proven results, and anotger guy i know that puts out killer buds put me on these and been getting great results ever since, plus a lil dry koolbloom and terpinator. I know some people will downplay general hydroponics, but like i said im a semi newbie,, , View attachment 3769330


Nothing wrong with GH Your buds are looking dank and I'm planning on going back to GH they have a simple program


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 30, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3769307 View attachment 3769309 View attachment 3769310 chop chop,,,just a few branches of this animal pie day 55, shes stinks of grapes and cherrys, sorry for the shady pics, really sticky, im no pro so im stoked on how she came out, some of u vets could do wonders with her, what u think roll it up fam


What tou looking for, for a cut bro?


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Aug 30, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> What tou looking for, for a cut bro?


I could use a "cut bro".


----------



## greencropper (Aug 30, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3769307 View attachment 3769309 View attachment 3769310 chop chop,,,just a few branches of this animal pie day 55, shes stinks of grapes and cherrys, sorry for the shady pics, really sticky, im no pro so im stoked on how she came out, some of u vets could do wonders with her, what u think roll it up fam


easy trim looks a dream too....nice bro!


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank fam for the comments, shes exceeded my expectations in quality, i cant send out cuts in my area, but hopefully soon, about ready to snag up some new ihg just havint decided what to get fem wise


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 30, 2016)

They have a few strains on Greenpoint again going for the low. Twisted velvet is at 25$

This twisted velvet


----------



## greencropper (Aug 30, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Thank fam for the comments, shes exceeded my expectations in quality, i cant send out cuts in my area, but hopefully soon, about ready to snag up some new ihg just havint decided what to get fem wise


limited edition, said to be danker than buffalo og? this bank is legit


----------



## TimeToBurn (Aug 30, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> 7/8 on the bubba tangs, transplanting them into 2 gal containers then the fun begins


How did those Bubba Tang's turn out? Worth running?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 30, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> What tou looking for, for a cut bro?


Always on the hunt


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 30, 2016)

Well since we're talking cuts. Here is the newest edition to the family 
Gorilla Glue #4


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 30, 2016)

White animal starting show some color


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 30, 2016)

More white animal chop in a week


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 31, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> How did those Bubba Tang's turn out? Worth running?


Eh, they were good smoke but I have plenty of other bubba crosses to get to so won't be looking to grab them. If I had caught the sacs I missed on it probably would think higher of it.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 31, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Eh, they were good smoke but I have plenty of other bubba crosses to get to so won't be looking to grab them. If I had caught the sacs I missed on it probably would think higher of it.


Haha. Been there and done that my friend.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 31, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Haha. Been there and done that my friend.


Think we had our ladies show bullocks about the same time. Kinda sent this thread into a hermie tail spin lol. For that I feel bad, but I have no love lost for ihg, especially powered by cum.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 31, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Think we had our ladies show bullocks about the same time. Kinda sent this thread into a hermie tail spin lol. For that I feel bad, but I have no love lost for ihg, especially powered by cum.


Yea. As much as I was pissed about it, I was as mad at myself for failing to catch it, but I dont feel bad reporting my experience. And yes PBD left a foul taste in my mouth with that souvenir bullshit. Both of my femmed cookie strains hermed so I was not a happy camper.

Having said that, I have 2 seedlings of their Mother of All Cherries going which are regs.


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 1, 2016)

Moving






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 1, 2016)

This sativa pheno of nitro cookies is even faster flowering than the indica.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 3, 2016)

Update on the white animal took a small sample few days ago this morning I smoked said sample and damn this is some fine weed. Kush and a haze mixed is the flavor that comes to me. I smoked some GSC a while ago and kinda reminds me of that. Frost covered beautiful bud. Just took down the rest of her now and I didn't find not one seed or bananas this girl was bud from base to tip. So if you have some of these beans. Pop them


----------



## Triple oh gee (Sep 3, 2016)

animal pie


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 3, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3772271 animal pie


Damn those some beautiful buds. How's the smoke ?


----------



## Triple oh gee (Sep 3, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Damn those some beautiful buds. How's the smoke ?


Great smoke, when u tear apart tye buds its purple tone on inside to, plenty potent reminds me of an old durban poison bag i bought years ago, its animal cookie funk


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 3, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Update on the white animal ................ if you have some of these beans. Pop them


 Three in front, one in back r-corner, total 4. With 2 animal pie and one Brisco County lemon cindy.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3772466 Three in front, one in back r-corner, total 4. With 2 animal pie and one Brisco County lemon cindy.


Enjoy looking forward to seeing your girls grow.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Sep 3, 2016)

Buffalo OG pheno #2. Not as frosty as #1 but still top shelf.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 3, 2016)

Got some platinum buffalo on the way. Looking forward to this definitely looks like a special plant from the pics. Frosted up like the glue.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 3, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Buffalo OG pheno #2. Not as frosty as #1 but still top shelf.
> 
> View attachment 3772534 View attachment 3772535 View attachment 3772536


looks awesome man, have you still got those platinum buffalo growing out?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 3, 2016)

my IHG purple gsc x animal cookies showed it sex and its a GIRL!!!! woot woot! yea so I am taking her real slow this time , 24/7 hours of light right now and small container then gonna put her in a big container probably real soon pretty stoked for this gal, she really is a food whore too already started to fade.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 3, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3772271 animal pie


Man the bag appeal is off the charts. Looks too shelf my man. How long was the flower time. They are sold out everywhere


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 3, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Buffalo OG pheno #2. Not as frosty as #1 but still top shelf.
> 
> View attachment 3772534 View attachment 3772535 View attachment 3772536


Ima grab a pack of those.


----------



## 420GScookies (Sep 4, 2016)

caligrown_ca said:


> took a risk and got some Jack Cookies anybody have any good or bad experiences with her?


I know this is old.... But I had 2 Jack Cookies I grew from seed and 1 clone they were all hermies.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Sep 4, 2016)

Switchberry OG - This one has the most insane strawberry candy smell. True strawberry terps...


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Sep 5, 2016)

Buffalo OG pheno #2


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 5, 2016)

Well I know I'm late to the party...but I read all 203 pages so I'm upto date lol. This thread is excellent reading. Nice bud porn some laughs and some warnings to heed.
I'm not as well versed in my IHG selection but here's my Purple Cactus Regs 5/5 germ.  ordered a pack of Cherry Gorilla should be here in 6 months through Firestax lol


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 5, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Well I know I'm late to the party...but I read all 203 pages so I'm upto date lol. This thread is excellent reading. Nice bud porn some laughs and some warnings to heed.
> I'm not as well versed in my IHG selection but here's my Purple Cactus Regs 5/5 germ. View attachment 3773742 ordered a pack of Cherry Gorilla should be here in 6 months through Firestax lol


Welcome look forward to see your grow


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 5, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Welcome look forward to see your grow


Thks man! Hoping to not disappoint. Was talking to @inhouse6290 and he was saying the furthest left is looking Cactus dominant, hopefully it's a 32% pheno.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Sep 6, 2016)

Tahoe Sap nugs and Switchberry OG wax


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 7, 2016)

Update found two seeds so far in the white animal they were in the bottom buds


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 7, 2016)

Update found two seeds so far in the white animal they were in the bottom buds View attachment 3775019


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Tahoe Sap nugs and Switchberry OG wax
> View attachment 3774792 View attachment 3774793 View attachment 3774794


You killing me bro!!! Man that looks so damn good and tasty. Awesome pics too man would hate to break it down looks so pretty but I know it smokes good too so ain't got no choice lol


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks man! Here's a couple more for ya...

Nug - Tahoe Sap
Wax - Switchberry OG
Kief - Buffalo OG


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 7, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Update found two seeds so far in the white animal they were in the bottom buds View attachment 3775019


A sneaky lil twat that one is. Still not a bad one at all. Still tasting like Ocean Pines? (that's what one pull of mine tasted like)


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Thanks man! Here's a couple more for ya...
> 
> Nug - Tahoe Sap
> Wax - Switchberry OG
> ...


FiveLeggedGoat Moon Rocks!!!!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> FiveLeggedGoat Moon Rocks!!!!


I need one in my life...


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 7, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> A sneaky lil twat that one is. Still not a bad one at all. Still tasting like Ocean Pines? (that's what one pull of mine tasted like)


More like haze with OG undertones. 
As placing the blame solely on the the white animal I was also running two Cali connection Larry OG which I also
Found a seed in so not sure who to
Blame.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 7, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> More like haze with OG undertones.
> As placing the blame solely on the the white animal I was also running two Cali connection Larry OG which I also
> Found a seed in so not sure who to
> Blame.


Ha! Yea 50/50 odds with that combo.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 7, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Ha! Yea 50/50 odds with that combo.


Lol yeah I was asking for trouble.


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 7, 2016)

Nitro cookies






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 7, 2016)

Alright guys need help to identify these critters. And what's best route to kill them. Thanks


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 7, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Alright guys need help to identify these critters. And what's best route to kill them. Thanks


Are those spider mites?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 7, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Alright guys need help to identify these critters. And what's best route to kill them. Thanks


Looks like some type of mites or aphids, i'd suggest spinosad followed up by azamax , and treat a few times with that regimen.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 7, 2016)

My purple gsc x animal cookies has really small female parts, her little hairs are almost microscopic (or my eyes suck) but I was looking at her next to a golden goat plant which has big female parts and its like night and day. It's strange how different two strains can be.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 7, 2016)

Da mites! If you aren't willing to keep up the spray cycle Yoda just mentioned then you might want to just finish what you're flowering and kill the rest. Mites are a bitch and spraying or bombing once won't cut it. Sometimes easier just to start over after a clean down.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 7, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Da mites! If you aren't willing to keep up the spray cycle Yoda just mentioned then you might want to just finish what you're flowering and kill the rest. Mites are a bitch and spraying or bombing once won't cut it. Sometimes easier just to start over after a clean down.


Thanks for the help identifying the pest. Only 4 plants in the tent bout a month away from finishing. Guess Ill let them do their thing Then killing everyone and starting fresh.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 7, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Looks like some type of mites or aphids, i'd suggest spinosad followed up by azamax , and treat a few times with that regimen.


Thanks for the info. 
Can spinosad and azamax be used close to harvest ?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 7, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Great smoke, when u tear apart tye buds its purple tone on inside to, plenty potent reminds me of an old durban poison bag i bought years ago, its animal cookie funk


Good to hear.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 8, 2016)

Couple of crypt keeper x dosido freebies I'm running. Two very different phenos.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 8, 2016)

Noah's ark, these two have been the biggest out of the group the whole time.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 8, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Can spinosad and azamax be used close to harvest ?


They say Azamax can but IMHO you don't wanna be using anything close to harvest.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They say Azamax can but IMHO you don't wanna be using anything close to harvest.


Tbh this is going down in an elderly persons tent that I help them with. I tried to convince them to kill all and start fresh but the girls are bout finished. So I'll let them finish then I'll go spray their place with bleach. 
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Beemo (Sep 8, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Can spinosad and azamax be used close to harvest ?


NO... not even neem oil
leave it alone... alittle gnats never hurt anything... plus it lets me know my soil is alive and fungal...
but those look spider mites like @sky rocket said... hopefully harvest is SOON...
when labs in the bay area tested dispensaries buds... over 70% of dispensaries tested positives for pesticides and NEEM OIL...


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Can spinosad and azamax be used close to harvest ?


Don't spray on buds in my opinion , it can make you sick I think if you smoke it (like feel woozy)


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 8, 2016)

Beemo said:


> NO... not even neem oil
> leave it alone... alittle gnats never hurt anything... plus it lets me know my soil is alive and fungal...
> but those look spider mites like @sky rocket said... hopefully harvest is SOON...
> when labs in the bay area tested dispensaries buds... over 70% of dispensaries tested positives for pesticides and NEEM OIL...


Yeah they are spider mites someone pointed out to me They can see webbing on the edges of the leaves. I'll pass the advice down to not spray as I agree this close to chop it wouldn't benefit anyone. Thanks for the help


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Yeah they are spider mites someone pointed out to me They can see webbing on the edges of the leaves. I'll pass the advice down to not spray as I agree this close to chop it wouldn't benefit anyone.


Your best alternative is to release beneficial bugs (i'd suggest ladybugs) they wont be any issue during flower, good luck


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 8, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Don't spray on buds in my opinion , it can make you sick I think if you smoke it (like feel woozy)


No doubt Yoda thanks for looking out.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 8, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Your best alternative is to release beneficial bugs (i'd suggest ladybugs) they wont be any issue during flower, good luck


I was thinking about them problem is don't know where they sell
Them. Think lowes Home Depot?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 8, 2016)

On to a happy note here some of the White Animal going to
Cure


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> I was thinking about them problem is don't know where they sell
> Them. Think lowes Home Depot?


https://hydro-gardens.com/

I'm unsure about homedepot , they might have it.


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Sep 8, 2016)

I gotta give it to the guys at In House Genetics. Everything I've run from them so far has been absolute fire and has easily exceeded my expectations. I'm not affiliated with IHG in any way, shape, or form for what it's worth. I've just been so impressed I feel they should be recognized for it. Checkout my Insta feed for lots more pics: @the_nug_whisperer 

In House Genetics³ - Tahoe Sap bud wrapped in Switchberry OG wax and dusted in Buffalo OG dry sift.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 8, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> I gotta give it to the guys at In House Genetics. Everything I've run from them so far has been absolute fire and has easily exceeded my expectations. I'm not affiliated with IHG in any way, shape, or form for what it's worth. I've just been so impressed I feel they should be recognized for it. Checkout my Insta feed for lots more pics: @the_nug_whisperer
> 
> In House Genetics³ - Tahoe Sap bud wrapped in Switchberry OG wax and dusted in Buffalo OG dry sift.
> View attachment 3776027 View attachment 3776031 View attachment 3776028


On that note I just popped a 
black nitro ( nitro x purple hulk ) and 
a Hulkamaniac. Animal cookies x Purple Hulk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 8, 2016)

Spinosad can be used early in flower but you don't want to spray it on your buds. Most nurserys here will sell you ladybugs but you likely will not find them at Lowe's or Home Depot.

They say spinosad can be used up to day of harvest on fruits and veggies but I wouldn't. Green Cleaner is a safe thing to use late but I found it isn't as effective as I'd like. Spider mites aren't a game. Clean everything thoroughly with alcohol or lysol wipes after u harvest. You don't want a consistent spider mite problem....trust me.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 8, 2016)

If you are seeing webbing I'd spray or you are going to.find those plants ruined pretty quick. I'd definitely spray Green Cleaner or Mighty Wash by npk industries. Try not to hit the buds. I will post a picture of green cleaner. I have a ton of theses as my hydro shop reps are always giving them. Let me know if you want me to send you one.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 8, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Spinosad can be used early in flower but you don't want to spray it on your buds. Most nurserys here will sell you ladybugs but you likely will not find them at Lowe's or Home Depot.
> 
> They say spinosad can be used up to day of harvest on fruits and veggies but I wouldn't. Green Cleaner is a safe thing to use late but I found it isn't as effective as I'd like. Spider mites aren't a game. Clean everything thoroughly with alcohol or lysol wipes after u harvest. You don't want a consistent spider mite problem....trust me.


Definitely gonna sanitize bro and thanks for the offer of the green cleaner may take you up on it.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 8, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Alright guys need help to identify these critters. And what's best route to kill them. Thanks


You'ré in deep shit bro those are fucking spidemite, if you are already late in flo you are fucked but if still in veg or less than 3wks flo you can still kill them I used ecoprotect sabronpot and cinnaprot there organic and can be used till 3wk of flowers and I was able to get rid of them in less than 3 weeks when it has been month I was trying g to get rid of them , I just order some since my friend bring me à clone with those fucker on it so I got some too to take care off lol


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 8, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Your best alternative is to release beneficial bugs (i'd suggest ladybugs) they wont be any issue during flower, good luck


Ladybugs eat spidermite?? Fi real???


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 8, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> If you are seeing webbing I'd spray or you are going to.find those plants ruined pretty quick. I'd definitely spray Green Cleaner or Mighty Wash by npk industries. Try not to hit the buds. I will post a picture of green cleaner. I have a ton of theses as my hydro shop reps are always giving them. Let me know if you want me to send you one.View attachment 3776267


Black soap make Wonder against the webbing it disolve it quickly


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 8, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Ladybugs eat spidermite?? Fi real???


Turns out they do. And black soap thanks for tip I'll look it up


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 8, 2016)

Spinosad has minimal dangers, way safer than Azamax. It is a bacteria, totally harmless to us as far as I am aware. It seems effective on some pests but not so much with aphids and mites, in my experience. It is safe enough to be worth a shot, although ladybugs aren't going to like that, so pick one or go for the other. I love spinosad, personally. Most aphids seem to laugh at it, water spray works just as well for them. Pretty safe, among all pesticides I know of.
http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/spinosadgen.html



FiveLeggedGoat said:


> I gotta give it to the guys at In House Genetics. Everything I've run from them so far has been absolute fire and has easily exceeded my expectations. I'm not affiliated with IHG in any way, shape, or form for what it's worth. I've just been so impressed I feel they should be recognized for it. Checkout my Insta feed for lots more pics: @the_nug_whisperer
> 
> In House Genetics³ - Tahoe Sap bud wrapped in Switchberry OG wax and dusted in Buffalo OG dry sift.
> View attachment 3776027 View attachment 3776031 View attachment 3776028


Holy shit, get high much?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 8, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Spinosad has minimal dangers, way safer than Azamax. It is a bacteria, totally harmless to us as far as I am aware. It seems effective on some pests but not so much with aphids and mites, in my experience. It is safe enough to be worth a shot, although ladybugs aren't going to like that, so pick one or go for the other. I love spinosad, personally. Most aphids seem to laugh at it, water spray works just as well for them. Pretty safe, among all pesticides I know of.
> http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/spinosadgen.html
> 
> 
> Good read thanks for the info.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 9, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Spinosad has minimal dangers, way safer than Azamax. It is a bacteria, totally harmless to us as far as I am aware. It seems effective on some pests but not so much with aphids and mites, in my experience. It is safe enough to be worth a shot, although ladybugs aren't going to like that, so pick one or go for the other. I love spinosad, personally. Most aphids seem to laugh at it, water spray works just as well for them. Pretty safe, among all pesticides I know of.
> http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/spinosadgen.html


had the same experience with azamax... azamax didnt do shit to gnats/aphids or thrips... thrips seem to laugh at that shit too.... 
my neem tea i made did better than effin azamax... waste of money..... 
spinosad (capt. jack) is the way to go... killed thrips instantly... couple applications did tha job....


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Azomax is more of a systemic preventive application. It will crush fungus gnats but for the other pests, you almost have to introduce it early in veg and keep it going to have any impact. Who the fuck has time for all that?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Spinosad absolutely crushed my whitefly issue. I use it on my veggie garden too


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 9, 2016)

You can also release predator mites like these

https://hydro-gardens.com/product/mesoseiulus-longipes-500-5p365b/
https://hydro-gardens.com/product/neososeiulus-californicus-100-5p369/

https://hydro-gardens.com/product/spidermite-predator-mix-500-5p361/

They will eat the spider mites and you don't need to spray anything


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

I popped five of my tahoe sap. All 5 are up and looking healthy. I wanted to run the ten to get the best pheno but that's a bit to much for a one man show and multiple strains.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 9, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Spinosad absolutely crushed my whitefly issue. I use it on my veggie garden too


I douse my whole yard with it in spring and fall when the bees are not active, amazing for some bugs, and some broadleaf weeds, too!


----------



## FiveLeggedGoat (Sep 9, 2016)

Becky with the good hair...


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 9, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Becky with the good hair...
> View attachment 3777065


lol....weed art!


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 9, 2016)

Heads of all my baby nitro cookies. Topped day 12 from seed.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Sep 9, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Becky with the good hair...
> View attachment 3777065


cute as bro! but whats happened to your platinum buffalo? MIA?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 9, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Becky with the good hair...
> View attachment 3777065


My gf might be named Becky. Just sayin'.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

I want that platinum buffalo. Got the Buffalo og just need the platinum buffalo so I can quit bitching already.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Heads of all my baby nitro cookies. Topped day 12 from seed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! Those houses need windows though...how are the weed fairies supposed to see the outside world? Ha ha


----------



## v.s one (Sep 10, 2016)

@greencropper im at day 55 and the purple is starting to come in quick. Thanks for the info on the Gdp.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 10, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Becky with the good hair...
> View attachment 3777065


Looks like cousin It from the Adams family


----------



## greencropper (Sep 10, 2016)

v.s one said:


> @greencropper im at day 55 and the purple is starting to come in quick. Thanks for the info on the Gdp.View attachment 3777587


all good bro, in fact it was kmog33 who alerted me to wait the extra time for the colours to come through, but beside the colours they are frosty good smelling girls in their own right for sure, hope you post some cured bud pics too


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 10, 2016)

The pic is bubba doja. I have platinum buffalo on the way myself.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> The pic is bubba doja. I have platinum buffalo on the way myself.View attachment 3777598


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 11, 2016)

FiveLeggedGoat said:


> Becky with the good hair...
> View attachment 3777065


Your GDP on ig is ridiculous........


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 12, 2016)

v.s one said:


> @greencropper im at day 55 and the purple is starting to come in quick. Thanks for the info on the Gdp.View attachment 3777587


Sweet man!! That looks fire!!


----------



## v.s one (Sep 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet man!! That looks fire!!


Cheers man. I will post some pics before the chop.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 12, 2016)

I'll have some more pics later today but here's a big fat Purple Cactus leaf


----------



## SmokyLungs (Sep 12, 2016)

Got some good freebies from tdt


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 12, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Got some good freebies from tdt


but are they fem???


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 12, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> I'll have some more pics later today but here's a big fat Purple Cactus leaf View attachment 3778978


Nice leaf porn bro!! Loving the jagged edges on those leaves!!


----------



## SmokyLungs (Sep 12, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> but are they fem???


Lol should be ihg n fem go hand n hand imo


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 12, 2016)

Here's a Bubba Dojo 12-12 from seed for fun (frebbie from TDT) and she's in a small pot


----------



## kona gold (Sep 12, 2016)

Ok.
So anybody have any experience with Decepticon?
It's a gg#4 x ? / cookies n cream.
I believe?
Just wondering what makes this hybrid their most expensive?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 13, 2016)

Ogkb/uncirculated x purple hulk
Day 43 maybe.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Sep 13, 2016)

I know this isnt the right spot for this but i know this thread is followed by a lot of good growers. Sooo

How do you guys feel about cloning in week 1 maybe 2 of 12/12?

Im about to run through a good bit of seeds different strains pheno hunting and getting rid of males so i just want to throw them in the flower room asap.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Sep 13, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> The pic is bubba doja. I have platinum buffalo on the way myself.View attachment 3777598


Nice i have a pack of platinum purple doja (double purple doja x platinum bubba). 

Hope it looks like this in the end!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 13, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I know this isnt the right spot for this but i know this thread is followed by a lot of good growers. Sooo
> 
> How do you guys feel about cloning in week 1 maybe 2 of 12/12?
> 
> Im about to run through a good bit of seeds different strains pheno hunting and getting rid of males so i just want to throw them in the flower room asap.


Personally I don't like to clone in 12/12... Many people do and reveg and I have in a pinch, but if I have the option I wont. My 2 cents


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 13, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I know this isnt the right spot for this but i know this thread is followed by a lot of good growers. Sooo
> 
> How do you guys feel about cloning in week 1 maybe 2 of 12/12?
> 
> Im about to run through a good bit of seeds different strains pheno hunting and getting rid of males so i just want to throw them in the flower room asap.


You can they seem to make roots faster but you need to take clone after because it's à total mess in reveg it


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 13, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I know this isnt the right spot for this but i know this thread is followed by a lot of good growers. Sooo
> 
> How do you guys feel about cloning in week 1 maybe 2 of 12/12?
> 
> Im about to run through a good bit of seeds different strains pheno hunting and getting rid of males so i just want to throw them in the flower room asap.


I do it often just take from the bottom


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Anyone drop their purple sherb x dosido yet? I got 2 in early veg now... I swear that one looks ogkb like and is super slow in veg.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 13, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I know this isnt the right spot for this but i know this thread is followed by a lot of good growers. Sooo
> 
> How do you guys feel about cloning in week 1 maybe 2 of 12/12?
> 
> Im about to run through a good bit of seeds different strains pheno hunting and getting rid of males so i just want to throw them in the flower room asap.


I do it all the time, I don't have time or space to let them mature in veg and show sex so I wait for sex and then clone. Usually that's around the 2 week mark!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Sep 13, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I do it all the time, I don't have time or space to let them mature in veg and show sex so I wait for sex and then clone. Usually that's around the 2 week mark!


Im gonna give it shot on this run. Ive never cloned into 12/12 but im in the same boat as you not much room and time. 

Will a clone of the 12/12 clone be just as good as the original without any loss in potency yield etc?


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nitro cookies.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 13, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I know this isnt the right spot for this but i know this thread is followed by a lot of good growers. Sooo
> 
> How do you guys feel about cloning in week 1 maybe 2 of 12/12?
> 
> Im about to run through a good bit of seeds different strains pheno hunting and getting rid of males so i just want to throw them in the flower room asap.


Do it all the time. The longer you are in to 12/12 the longer/slower the veg will be. They definitely seem to root faster, but after two weeks, I think the odds start to stack against you, exponentially. I mainly do this to stagger plants/try new strains, as your basically slowing things down by cloning this late. Only problem is if your clone doesn't make it, it may be too late to take another.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 13, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Im gonna give it shot on this run. Ive never cloned into 12/12 but im in the same boat as you not much room and time.
> 
> Will a clone of the 12/12 clone be just as good as the original without any loss in potency yield etc?


Should be exactly the same mate. All mine have been replicas of the mother. They do take an extra ~2 weeks to reveg properly but after that, they take off!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 14, 2016)

*Purple Sherbert...*

*Green pheno shots

 
 *


----------



## Krippled (Sep 14, 2016)

The IHG Purple Animal Kush beans really germed quick... 2 for 2..... One standing 1 inch tall with shell still on in a little over 30 hours...


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 15, 2016)

IHG Royal purple. I think this is my first ever all of my beans have germinated sucsessfully with any bean company. Royal purple (


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 15, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> View attachment 3781227 IHG Royal purple. I think this is my first ever all of my beans have germinated sucsessfully with any bean company. Royal purple (


What other companies have you used just curious


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Sep 15, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> View attachment 3781227 IHG Royal purple. I think this is my first ever all of my beans have germinated sucsessfully with any bean company. Royal purple (


Loving the upside down net pot for the seedlings. My toothpick / bread tie sucks haha


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 15, 2016)

So is this IH special on TDT for any beans sitewide or IH only?


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 15, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> So is this IH special on TDT for any beans sitewide or IH only?


I'm assuming just IHG. But the math here is a little off haha.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 15, 2016)

My purple animal cookies is vegging, its so slow of a vegger, I started it before I cut this clone of golden goat and the clone already out grew it, hopefully it makes up for it during flower with some good flavors.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 15, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What other companies have you used just curious


Most of the time it's probably been my fault. But I've used since day one ghs, barneys, g13 labs, Dna, reserva prada, hortilab, humboldt, positronics, serious seeds, raredarkness , sin city dvg, Cali connection, true canna genetics. All of these were from packs and not freebies. I just get lazy sometimes. But my last pack I tried to germinate before these was Kandy kush from reserva prada and only 2/7 popped (1 was a freebie) though I bought the seeds from over a year ago and didn't store them properly.


----------



## limonene (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello all

Just scored some hulk og and some timeless montage fems and also tahoe cure x velvet pie regs. 

Anyone here got any info or run those lines before?

thanks

LIMO


----------



## v.s one (Sep 15, 2016)

limonene said:


> Hello all
> 
> Just scored some hulk og and some timeless montage fems and also tahoe cure x velvet pie regs.
> 
> ...


These guys make a lot of crosses so it is hard to find info. I'm running a hulk cross and they are very vigorous and stable. Nice lemon grape smells to them.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 15, 2016)

Purple hulk cross


----------



## greencropper (Sep 16, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Purple hulk crossView attachment 3781872


man that is some tasty looking gear!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 16, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Purple hulk crossView attachment 3781872


So purple hulk is the female in this cross instead of the male stud he uses?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 16, 2016)

Purple Cactus just killing it. Healthy AF Hope I can keep it this way. Recently discovered two spotted spider mites trying to infest my shit. Had to move all the girls outside for 10 days. Definitely where they came from but the war is going my way so far 
The 5 Purple Cactus are in there along with 5 Purple Moon, 5 ChemGod and 4 Double Purple Doja. They're dispersed so this is a shitty shot lol. But they're in there.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 16, 2016)

Ok.
Got my first order of In House gear!
Stoked to see what these guys genes are!
1. Buffalo Og
2. Decepticon
3. OGKB V2
Also got a pack of 5fems of Mendobreath x dosido, as a freebie.
Now those are some really nice freebies!
Thanks Stax, you the man!
Vato I know you don't like Stax, but I have never had a problem. A have ordered a few times now through them. And yes they are a little slow, but always arrive.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 16, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Ok.
> Got my first order of In House gear!
> Stoked to see what these guys genes are!
> 1. Buffalo Og
> ...


@Vato_504 lol. HA


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 16, 2016)

Couldn't resist TDT promo I bought a pack of the Tanana Kush


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 16, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Couldn't resist TDT promo I bought a pack of the Tanana Kush


I'm good on paying over $75 on their gear. Good, untested less than a bill pack of fems. But for $125 there are better breeders. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Sep 16, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So purple hulk is the female in this cross instead of the male stud he uses?


They make so many crosses. I ' m pretty sure you can get a hulk in a suit or a skirt. Hey whatever floats your boat.


----------



## higher self (Sep 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm good on paying over $75 on their gear. Good, untested less than a bill pack of fems. But for $125 there are better breeders.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I dont think you have to buy In House to get the promo. Most of my IHG seeds are freebies lol!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm good on paying over $75 on their gear. Good, untested less than a bill pack of fems. But for $125 there are better breeders.


Would be interested in knowing who they are, IYO.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 16, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Ok.
> Got my first order of In House gear!
> Stoked to see what these guys genes are!
> 1. Buffalo Og
> ...


If you call waiting months slow more power to you fam. I'll keep my money in the states where I get my beans in a week or less.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 16, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm good on paying over $75 on their gear. Good, untested less than a bill pack of fems. But for $125 there are better breeders.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yea but you get 10 seeds instead of the usual 5-7. Plus I got the promo so 3 female dosido cookies and 2 other types. Plus 13% off so I paid ~113 out the door


----------



## volusian (Sep 16, 2016)

Got my inhouse today from firestax. Received ogkb v2.1 along with 5 jellybreath freebies.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 16, 2016)

The hunt is on had to grab more.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 16, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> The hunt is on had to grab more.View attachment 3782681


Oh dangggg. Some fire son


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 16, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Ok.
> Got my first order of In House gear!
> Stoked to see what these guys genes are!
> 1. Buffalo Og
> ...


Can you confirm that the mendo breath x dosido are fems. I got some of those off TDT a few months back and they were labeled as regs. Thanks


----------



## kona gold (Sep 17, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Can you confirm that the mendo breath x dosido are fems. I got some of those off TDT a few months back and they were labeled as regs. Thanks


Yes, they are fems.
Got them from firestax.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> If you call waiting months slow more power to you fam. I'll keep my money in the states where I get my beans in a week or less.


Only wait that long on their preorders.
Usually about 2 weeks. 
Weird, my packages always come from North Carolina, not Europe.


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Would be interested in knowing who they are, IYO.


IHG?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 17, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Yea but you get 10 seeds instead of the usual 5-7. Plus I got the promo so 3 female dosido cookies and 2 other types. Plus 13% off so I paid ~113 out the door


Good points. I've yet to order any IHG fems from anyone where 3 more fem freebies weren't tossed in. So, yeah....you're getting 13 fem beans for the price.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> IHG?


No. Your opinion on who the better fem breeders are for the price.. 

" But for $125 there are better breeders. " - kmog33


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> No. Your opinion on who the better fem breeders are for the price..
> 
> " But for $125 there are better breeders. " - kmog33


Bodhi 
Dvg
Cannardo
Thx development
Karma
303
Bigworm 
Cc
Raskals
Dankydankster 

As far as fems. I think cannardo is doing fems these days. 

I honestly just under the impression that $125 should get you a fire pack of tested beans. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Bodhi
> Dvg
> Cannardo
> Thx development
> ...


Scratch Thc Development off your list. He's a scammer so he's null and void.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Bodhi
> 
> As far as fems. I think cannardo is doing fems these days.
> 
> I honestly just under the impression that $125 should get you a fire pack of tested beans.


I don't disagree. And I've only bought one pack at the $125 price point, btw. Not because of the price, but because I'm buried in beans, including IHG copped at $75 and through trades.

Knowing that the IHG cats are copping cuts and pumping out untested beans at record speeds was unsettling at first, but having run several fems, I only want to run more.
The benefit of taking a gamble on IHG fems is getting otherwise unavailable genetics in fem seed form, if like me, you reside in a non-friendly weed climate w/ no access to cuts.

DNA's old catalog is sold on TDT @ 6 for $85. Their up to date singles go for $20 and up per bean, which is where Soma and Connoisurre have been for years. IHG moving their price point up to $125 for 10 from $75 seems reasonable to me, as they were rightfully very cheap at their introduction. And...because I dig the smoke. 

Edit: I am not associated in any way with IHG, other than the wake and bake I am currently under.

Edit 2: I failed to see Brisco County Genetics in your list ???


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't disagree. And I've only bought one pack at the $125 price point, btw. Not because of the price, but because I'm buried in beans, including IHG copped at $75 and through trades.
> 
> Knowing that the IHG cats are copping cuts and pumping out untested beans at record speeds was unsettling at first, but having run several fems, I only want to run more.
> The benefit of taking a gamble on IHG fems is getting otherwise unavailable genetics in fem seed form, if like me, you reside in a non-friendly weed climate w/ no access to cuts.
> ...


The only reason brisco county beams aren't on my list is be cause I dont have a worked line/enough beans of seeds strain to be officially named. 

Most fire gear I've grown out recently though. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The only reason brisco county beams aren't on my list is be cause I dont have a worked line/enough beans of seeds strain to be officially named.
> 
> Most fire gear I've grown out recently though.


LOL......if there are ever packages made, be sure that quote will be on them !


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 17, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Can you confirm that the mendo breath x dosido are fems. I got some of those off TDT a few months back and they were labeled as regs. Thanks


I've got three in veg right now. Will know in a few weeks. Mine were labeled as fem, but that may not mean much, it seems mislabeling is an issue, but not sure if it's the breeder or the bank.......I know i have heard of this issue before, but not sure if it was a different bank. Mine came from TDT as well.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 17, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Ok.
> Got my first order of In House gear!
> Stoked to see what these guys genes are!
> 1. Buffalo Og
> ...


Waiting 4 month for your seed is a kind of turn off but now with firestaxca I will see if I get my seed faster


----------



## kona gold (Sep 17, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Waiting 4 month for your seed is a kind of turn off but now with firestaxca I will see if I get my seed faster


Really had to wait 4 months?
Did two preorders and both took about a month.
But you do have to email him every once in a while, but as long as you keep it cool, he gets then out at a decent pace.


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 18, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL......if there are ever packages made, be sure that quote will be on them !


Sounds good. Just fix those stoner typos lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sethimus (Sep 18, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> If you call waiting months slow more power to you fam. I'll keep my money in the states where I get my beans in a week or less.


preordered beans were here (uk to germany) in 5 weeks, normal drops in 8 days. dunno what your problem was but they seem to got their shit together. should be even better now for you guys with the new usa outlet, i can only say positiv things about stax so far. forgot some freebies in my first order, made it good in another.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 18, 2016)

sethimus said:


> preordered beans were here (uk to germany) in 5 weeks, normal drops in 8 days. dunno what your problem was but they seem to got their shit together. should be even better now for you guys with the new usa outlet, i can only say positiv things about stax so far. forgot some freebies in my first order, made it good in another.


Lmao 5 weeks. I placed a order with OES, ThinkTank, Greenpoint, and TDT on a Monday and it was here before the week was out. Plus the first three got to me in 2-3 days. So uhh keep your 5 weeks fam. Shit I ordered from Breeders boutique and got my beans in a week. Lmao 5 weeks


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 18, 2016)

Relentless, CSI Humboldt and Cannarado is killing the fem seed game right now and I didn't think I would say this but IHG is killing as of late too. They may be pumping out crosses at very high but I'm seeing fire stuff come from it. They need better quality control and I think it will get better as I'm sure they will upgrade from what they had been doing. I need those first three breeders tho

Nobody should have to keep emailing someone about a product they have already paid for. You don't have to do this with Apple or any other company selling product except some of the banks and it's sad. They won't last long tho nobody gonna keep putting up with that and I keep hearing Firestax owes too many breeders. Taking money that's supposed to pay one breeder and buying stock from another. He won't last it will be another Cannazon and others like that.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 18, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Relentless, CSI Humboldt and Cannarado is killing the fem seed game right now and I didn't think I would say this but IHG is killing as of late too. They may be pumping out crosses at very high but I'm seeing fire stuff come from it. They need better quality control and I think it will get better as I'm sure they will upgrade from what they had been doing. I need those first three breeders tho
> 
> Nobody should have to keep emailing someone about a product they have already paid for. You don't have to do this with Apple or any other company selling product except some of the banks and it's sad. They won't last long tho nobody gonna keep putting up with that and I keep hearing Firestax owes too many breeders. Taking money that's supposed to pay one breeder and buying stock from another. He won't last it will be another Cannazon and others like that.


I agree with you James. 
But if he is the only one with a certain seeds company or stock you can't locate anywhere else, sometimes you have to be patient to get those special beans.
Like my seeds from swami seeds. Hadn't seen them anywhere where else. And, i'm not in a rush at present.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 18, 2016)

Man I don't care if he have exclusives. No bank and I mean no bank should take 2-4 months to ship your gear out. Should stop doing preorders and just start selling beans when they in hand. Do y'all know the times he takes to ship people's gear out you could've been finished a crop?


----------



## Beemo (Sep 18, 2016)

kona gold said:


> I agree with you James.
> But if he is the only one with a certain seeds company or stock you can't locate anywhere else, sometimes you have to be patient to get those special beans.
> Like my seeds from swami seeds. Hadn't seen them anywhere where else. And, i'm not in a rush at present.



sometimes this is the only place to get certain items.... 
patients is a virtue 
i've ordered more than a handful of times thru these guys...
seems like 3 weeks is average... longest i;ve waited 4 months too... but they eventually get here...


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 18, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I've got three in veg right now. Will know in a few weeks. Mine were labeled as fem, but that may not mean much, it seems mislabeling is an issue, but not sure if it's the breeder or the bank.......I know i have heard of this issue before, but not sure if it was a different bank. Mine came from TDT as well.


Thank you if both of you guys 
mendo breath x dosido were labeled fem we should be good. Look forward to seeing on how your turn out. Please keep me posted.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 18, 2016)

Are these IHG dosido crosses fems. I can't find the answer and label don't t specify


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 18, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 3783767 Are these IHG dosido crosses fems. I can't find the answer and label font specify


Dosido crosses are fems


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Dosido crosses are fems


That's great news thank you very much.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 18, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> That's great news thank you very much.


Pop em! Everybody sitting on theirs. I want some reports! I got my purple sherb x dosido going currently. Few weeks into veg. One is really ogkb the other is more dosido. I'm stoked


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Pop em! Everybody sitting on theirs. I want some reports! I got my purple sherb x dosido going currently. Few weeks into veg. One is really ogkb the other is more dosido. I'm stoked


Popped a mendo breath x dosido I'll post once there are some bud shots 
Thanks again for the info


----------



## MistaRasta (Sep 18, 2016)

10 Animal Pie's, finally getting around to testing these ladies out and am beyond excited. Also have 4 Stardawg bx females in the left corner for the gu heads. Taking clones tomorrow and flipping when i see roots. 

Before top






Such pretty, vigorous plants.







After top


----------



## MistaRasta (Sep 18, 2016)

Also have a few more testers, all from inhouse. 

Nitro Cookies, Beastin'






Purple Animal Kush. Growing nice and slow.







Purple Sherb x Dosido






Last but not least, 
Cactus x Dosido. Im very excited for these ladies. Right on par with the Nitro's.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 18, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Also have a few more testers, all from inhouse.
> 
> Nitro Cookies, Beastin'
> 
> ...


I see that super slow veg ogkb looking type in the purple sherb x dosido


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 18, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Also have a few more testers, all from inhouse.
> 
> Nitro Cookies, Beastin'
> 
> ...


They're not really testers if they're released. Nice looking plants though. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaRasta (Sep 18, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> They're not really testers if they're released. Nice looking plants though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thanks,

Theyre not testers as in un-released beans from a seed bank. But testers as in plants that are being personally tested by me to pick and choose winning phenos, herms, growth problems, etc.. 

After i pick said 'winner' pheno theyll go into the normal operation.


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 18, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Theyre not testers as in un-released beans from a seed bank. But testers as in plants that are being personally tested by me to pick and choose winning phenos, herms, growth problems, etc..
> 
> After i pick said 'winner' pheno theyll go into the normal operation.


Haha that makes sense. I do the same. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaRasta (Sep 18, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I see that super slow veg ogkb looking type in the purple sherb x dosido


One of them has the super crinkly leaves that the ogkb has. Honestly, i never got swept up in the hype of ogkb, flowers look great im just not a huge fan of slower growing plants, especially ones that dont like my regimen. That being said, I like the forum cut a lot, she breeds well and is very vigorous.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 18, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> One of them has the super crinkly leaves that the ogkb has. Honestly, i never got swept up in the hype of ogkb, flowers look great im just not a huge fan of slower growing plants, especially ones that dont like my regimen. That being said, I like the forum cut a lot, she breeds well and is very vigorous.


I got a very similar pheno in my purple sherb x dosido. Hopefully the flowers will be primo


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2016)

Two animal pie in the back, white animal front left, and anyone that's grown one should know what the front right is.  Just flipped.

 

Two white animals, center and right, in with a couple goji clones that'll be moved out next week to a bigger tent.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 19, 2016)

Looks good guys. Here is my last Gdp pheno #2 smells like grape kool aid.


----------



## sethimus (Sep 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Lmao 5 weeks. I placed a order with OES, ThinkTank, Greenpoint, and TDT on a Monday and it was here before the week was out. Plus the first three got to me in 2-3 days. So uhh keep your 5 weeks fam. Shit I ordered from Breeders boutique and got my beans in a week. Lmao 5 weeks


what exactly did you not understand when i said "preordered"? the preorder process lasted for 2 weeks or so, i ordered on the first day. 3 weeks from the states to the uk to germany is reasonable, considering the legal status of said items, or do you think they just appear out of nowhere here in europe? stuff needs to be shipped, safe. there are several countries involved, all with their own customs. when you order your stuff in the us it's all happening in the same country, with way less controls. but hey, keep on being ignorant to other countries needs and problems, like most americans...


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 19, 2016)

sethimus said:


> what exactly did you not understand when i said "preordered"? the preorder process lasted for 2 weeks or so, i ordered on the first day. 3 weeks from the states to the uk to germany is reasonable, considering the legal status of said items, or do you think they just appear out of nowhere here in europe? stuff needs to be shipped, safe. there are several countries involved, all with their own customs. when you order your stuff in the us it's all happening in the same country, with way less controls. but hey, keep on being ignorant to other countries needs and problems, like most americans...


Man who are you trying to sell on firestax? Tell me the difference from ordering from Stax, BB, or Midweek song for example. You know what's the difference those other 2 banks ship you shot within a week. And guess what they all shipping from the same place. Even without preorders dudes waiting weeks, months so miss me with that preorder shit. One dude on here waiting 4 months. But hey spend your money where you see fit brother. More power to you I feel your pain though..


----------



## jwreck (Sep 19, 2016)

sethimus said:


> what exactly did you not understand when i said "preordered"? the preorder process lasted for 2 weeks or so, i ordered on the first day. 3 weeks from the states to the uk to germany is reasonable, considering the legal status of said items, or do you think they just appear out of nowhere here in europe? stuff needs to be shipped, safe. there are several countries involved, all with their own customs. when you order your stuff in the us it's all happening in the same country, with way less controls. but hey, keep on being ignorant to other countries needs and problems, like most americans...


Well, mines didnt have to go thru customs and wasnt preorder either.
Took over 2 months to travel 4 states. Got my beans 3 weeks after i canceled my order.
No way to do business if you ask me. But the guy let me keep em even though i offered to send it back to him. 
I would recommend stax only if you already have beans to pop, if you need your order asap go GLG,GL,TDT or OES


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 19, 2016)

sethimus said:


> what exactly did you not understand when i said "preordered"? the preorder process lasted for 2 weeks or so, i ordered on the first day. 3 weeks from the states to the uk to germany is reasonable, considering the legal status of said items, or do you think they just appear out of nowhere here in europe? stuff needs to be shipped, safe. there are several countries involved, all with their own customs. when you order your stuff in the us it's all happening in the same country, with way less controls. but hey, keep on being ignorant to other countries needs and problems, like most americans...


You really had to stick that ignorant American jab in there didn't you... Come on now. That's an ignorant comment in itself.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You really had to stick that ignorant American jab in there didn't you... Come on now. That's an ignorant comment in itself.


That's why I didn't address that. What people don't understand is stax is a cesspool. Go check out the forum of guys waiting months for beans to come.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Sep 19, 2016)

Just snagged up switchberry og (strawberry switchblade x tahoe og) and triple oh gee (ookb X tahoe og) on the promo,, tdt is prob busy as hell and still make it here n 1/3 the time of stax..., if not a week or less


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 19, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Just snagged up switchberry og (strawberry switchblade x tahoe og) and triple oh gee (ookb X tahoe og) on the promo,, tdt is prob busy as hell and still make it here n 1/3 the time of stax..., if not a week or less


I was looking at those but decided to go with the Tanana Kush instead. Switchberry was 2nd choice


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 19, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Really had to wait 4 months?
> Did two preorders and both took about a month.
> But you do have to email him every once in a while, but as long as you keep it cool, he gets then out at a decent pace.


That was before they get down 1 year and half agô


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Pop em! Everybody sitting on theirs. I want some reports! I got my purple sherb x dosido going currently. Few weeks into veg. One is really ogkb the other is more dosido. I'm stoked


Got 2 différent pheno of cactido one with big fat leaves ,the other with sativa leaves and they were under an attack of spidermite that I get rid off and now they starting to have a Nice skunky gas smell, the sativa pheno look like she will need to be topped


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 19, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Also have a few more testers, all from inhouse.
> 
> Nitro Cookies, Beastin'
> 
> ...


Love your no till grow I really like clover for my cover crop they are cheap and do thé work really well , your cactido look like she will be tall beware of the stretch ihg say it can go to x3,x4 for some phenotype


----------



## MistaRasta (Sep 19, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Love your no till grow I really like clover for my cover crop they are cheap and do thé work really well , your cactido look like she will be tall beware of the stretch ihg say it can go to x3,x4 for some phenotype


Thank you, just started these pots and theyre boomin'. The Cactido are all big vigorous beasts but are being just barely shadowed by the Nitro Cookies. Every seed grew leaf sets inside the paper towel after just 24 hours and theyre monsters.Thats what i love about inhouse so far, vigor on every single cross ive ran. Lots and lots of vigor. they'll all get an early topping, being theyre already almost a foot tall.

-
I see in your previous post you had a problem with spider mites. If you had the clover sprouted and in use at the time id say it was because of clover 100%. For some reason the scent of clover attracts various types of mites. Ive seen it in multiple reports, as well as my own garden. The reason you see it here is because i was very stoned when finishing these pots and threw some on the pots not thinking about it. 

The clover also attracts gnats and a host of other little critters. Good stuff for soil building, but id keep it outside. I exclusively use buckwheat as it is very vigorous and tills the top of my soil very well, not only that but gets a good population going very fast. Id highly reccomend as its either the same price or cheaper than red clover.


----------



## sethimus (Sep 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You really had to stick that ignorant American jab in there didn't you... Come on now. That's an ignorant comment in itself.


i'm sorry but that's how it was received on my end. i'm just happy that i don't have to order the same old strains usually available in spain/uk/austria and have access to at least the same genetics you guys in the states have. just for comparison, that's the menu of the biggest clone shop in austria, only accessable in austria:

https://www.floweryfield.com/shop/pflanzen-de/hanfzierpflanzen

else you can buy seed from various places, but not many of the newer stuff you guys have access to. so stax for me is one of the places i can get that. if someone states: "i get my stuff in just one week after ordering" that's nice for them, it's just not the reality for the ones NOT in the us. and it sounds elitist and ignorant. something you encounter a lot when talking with americans on various topics.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 20, 2016)

sethimus said:


> i'm sorry but that's how it was received on my end. i'm just happy that i don't have to order the same old strains usually available in spain/uk/austria and have access to at least the same genetics you guys in the states have. just for comparison, that's the menu of the biggest clone shop in austria, only accessable in austria:
> 
> https://www.floweryfield.com/shop/pflanzen-de/hanfzierpflanzen
> 
> else you can buy seed from various places, but not many of the newer stuff you guys have access to. so stax for me is one of the places i can get that. if someone states: "i get my stuff in just one week after ordering" that's nice for them, it's just not the reality for the ones NOT in the us. and it sounds elitist and ignorant. something you encounter a lot when talking with americans on various topics.


Yeah it's nice to have some usa banks now, no more customs scares! Herbies used to be my go to. I still might place an order with them as those banks have awesome selection. I think a lot of here know to expect several weeks coming from over seas. I get where you're coming from tho.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2016)

sethimus said:


> it sounds elitist and ignorant. something you encounter a lot when talking with americans on various topics.


Yeah, yeah, yeah........Europeans for decades have tried to mask their inferiority complexes with all they really have - pseudo intellectualism. That's it, really, isn't it? You all still suffer the national shame and de-masculinity that the U S A saved your a$$es, not once - but twice, because your girly men forefathers couldn't do it themselves.

They begged the USA to save you from your neighbors, and after we did - losing thousands of good men in the process - your gratitude quickly faded to chagrin and guilt, which since has hounded following generations with bitterness and envy

Am I right?

P S - In any and every crisis, who are the first people all of you still turn to, palms up with your pleas of help - money, meds, troops? Who has never turned you down? LOL.... same ol crap, different generation of voices. We've earned the status of elitists through years of defending those who can't defend themselves, like........you. 

But don't fret, bro. It won't last much longer. Our culture has rapidly deteriorated almost as much as yours.

You have a fine, safe day.


----------



## sethimus (Sep 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah........Europeans for decades have tried to mask their inferiority complexes with all they really have - pseudo intellectualism. That's it, really, isn't it? You all still suffer the national shame and de-masculinity that the U S A saved your a$$es, not once - but twice, because your girly men forefathers couldn't do it themselves.
> 
> They begged the USA to save you from your neighbors, and after we did - losing thousands of good men in the process - your gratitude quickly faded to chagrin and guilt, which since has hounded following generations with bitterness and envy
> 
> ...


do you have small hands too?


----------



## limonene (Sep 20, 2016)

all 5 hulk og popped and 4 tahoe cure x velvet pie popped as well.


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah........Europeans for decades have tried to mask their inferiority complexes with all they really have - pseudo intellectualism. That's it, really, isn't it? You all still suffer the national shame and de-masculinity that the U S A saved your a$$es, not once - but twice, because your girly men forefathers couldn't do it themselves.
> 
> They begged the USA to save you from your neighbors, and after we did - losing thousands of good men in the process - your gratitude quickly faded to chagrin and guilt, which since has hounded following generations with bitterness and envy
> 
> ...


I was totally thinking of doing something similar. But you definitely beat me to the punch. And, did a very good job of articulating it. [emoji106] 


sethimus said:


> do you have small hands too?


If you can't respond intelligently after you attacked an entire continent * 2 of people (us is us, America includes Canada and all if Latin America) in generalization, you should probably give up. As it seems to be you with the inferiority issues. It's funny because most of the Europeans I know are awesome, and much better educated than you seem to be. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 20, 2016)

Starting 5 orkle from in house, pretty excited about those. All 5 of the tahoe sap came up and look healthy.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 20, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Thank you, just started these pots and theyre boomin'. The Cactido are all big vigorous beasts but are being just barely shadowed by the Nitro Cookies. Every seed grew leaf sets inside the paper towel after just 24 hours and theyre monsters.Thats what i love about inhouse so far, vigor on every single cross ive ran. Lots and lots of vigor. they'll all get an early topping, being theyre already almost a foot tall.
> 
> -
> I see in your previous post you had a problem with spider mites. If you had the clover sprouted and in use at the time id say it was because of clover 100%. For some reason the scent of clover attracts various types of mites. Ive seen it in multiple reports, as well as my own garden. The reason you see it here is because i was very stoned when finishing these pots and threw some on the pots not thinking about it.
> ...


Thanks I didn't know this , I almost get rid of the mite just hope they will not come back do you think I will look for buckwheat to do the job


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 20, 2016)

sethimus said:


> i'm sorry but that's how it was received on my end. i'm just happy that i don't have to order the same old strains usually available in spain/uk/austria and have access to at least the same genetics you guys in the states have. just for comparison, that's the menu of the biggest clone shop in austria, only accessable in austria:
> 
> https://www.floweryfield.com/shop/pflanzen-de/hanfzierpflanzen
> 
> else you can buy seed from various places, but not many of the newer stuff you guys have access to. so stax for me is one of the places i can get that. if someone states: "i get my stuff in just one week after ordering" that's nice for them, it's just not the reality for the ones NOT in the us. and it sounds elitist and ignorant. something you encounter a lot when talking with americans on various topics.


Im Sorry I was in France tdt, alchimia or attitude was in 1 week so no and I got friend in germany and austria having their seed way more quicker then you


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 20, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah........Europeans for decades have tried to mask their inferiority complexes with all they really have - pseudo intellectualism. That's it, really, isn't it? You all still suffer the national shame and de-masculinity that the U S A saved your a$$es, not once - but twice, because your girly men forefathers couldn't do it themselves.
> 
> They begged the USA to save you from your neighbors, and after we did - losing thousands of good men in the process - your gratitude quickly faded to chagrin and guilt, which since has hounded following generations with bitterness and envy
> 
> ...


Amos you are someone I respect but this post was really something that make me mad I will not go on but that not the kind of word I was expecting from you


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 20, 2016)

Uncirculated/ogkb x purple hulk.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 20, 2016)

One on the left looks like a keeper.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 20, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> One on the left looks like a keeper.


Look at it closely..
Same plant just different light blance. Maybe slightly different angle shot too. Took the pic twice. Lol


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Look at it closely..
> Same plant just different light blance. Maybe slightly different angle shot too. Took the pic twice. Lol


Nice. Good work bud! Just FYI pic one looks fire, the second does unworthy justice for such a beuty! Really tho beautiful plants my man.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 20, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Nice. Good work bud! Just FYI pic one looks fire, the second does unworthy justice for such a beuty! Really tho beautiful plants my man.


Thanks.

Without the single crop


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Amos you are someone I respect but this post was really something that make me mad I will not go on but that not the kind of word I was expecting from you


Respect back at you, amigo. I was wrong to use the word "all" in the sentence that began "You all....".

Other than that, what do you disagree with?


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Amos you are someone I respect but this post was really something that make me mad I will not go on but that not the kind of word I was expecting from you


I think politics don't necessarily belong in this section. But attacking around 50 countries because youre pissed at one dude is not a great plan on that one posters part. You kind of have to look at it from a factual basis in a way, or else Wed all be mad all the time. And I'm pretty sure Amos was mostly aiming at dude and ignorance, but as always, when generalizations are made about groups/races of people. There bound to be a lot of people offended. 

Mad respect for the way you handled your response though. I like both of you guys, we don't have to agree about everything to be friends. Haha. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sethimus (Sep 21, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Im Sorry I was in France tdt, alchimia or attitude was in 1 week so no and I got friend in germany and austria having their seed way more quicker then you


alchimia and attitude don't carry in house gear, the dank team uses an external shop system (shopify), something i don't feel safe with


----------



## sethimus (Sep 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I was totally thinking of doing something similar. But you definitely beat me to the punch. And, did a very good job of articulating it. [emoji106]
> 
> If you can't respond intelligently after you attacked an entire continent * 2 of people (us is us, America includes Canada and all if Latin America) in generalization, you should probably give up. As it seems to be you with the inferiority issues. It's funny because most of the Europeans I know are awesome, and much better educated than you seem to be.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


someone from brazil i would call brazilian, someone from canada i would call canadian. how you you call someone from the us? "united states of american"?


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 21, 2016)

sethimus said:


> someone from brazil i would call brazilian, someone from canada i would call canadian. how you you call someone from the us? "united states of american"?


I would probably call them north American if anything. Probably the closest go. But still a generalization that hits more than you intended to. 

I wouldn't attack an entire group of people because I was pissed at what one dude was saying. 

If you don't have a large enough knowledge base to accurately articulate the point you are trying to make, maybe do some research or just ignore it. Making a generalization because you don't have a better attack to make doesn't make the incorrect attack OK. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sethimus (Sep 21, 2016)

you call us germans, but we are deutsch(e). we call you amerikaner but you don't want to be called americans. quite difficicult, isn't it?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 21, 2016)

sethimus said:


> you call us germans, but we are deutsch(e). we call you amerikaner but you don't want to be called americans. quite difficicult, isn't it?


Most citizens of the United States do not object to being called Americans. In my experience Canadians find people from the US calling themselves Americans to be offensive as they would argue we are all North Americans.

Personally I don't give a shit about any of it.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 21, 2016)

sethimus said:


> alchimia and attitude don't carry in house gear, the dank team uses an external shop system (shopify), something i don't feel safe with


Shopify is the way I've paid on TDT and I haven't noticed any adverse effects like identity theft or unapproved charges to my card or accounts. My 2 cents. Happy growing man.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 22, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Most citizens of the United States do not object to being called Americans. In my experience Canadians find people from the US calling themselves Americans to be offensive as they would argue we are all North Americans.
> 
> Personally I don't give a shit about any of it.


We don't give a fuck what anybody calls themselves or anybody else... That's just how Canucks roll....just don't call us late for dinner


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 22, 2016)

sethimus said:


> you call us germans, but we are deutsch(e). we call you amerikaner but you don't want to be called americans. quite difficicult, isn't it?


I didn't call you anything. You're the only person making generalization though. And I know a lot of Germans that call themselves German. Others go Dutch. Depends on where you're from/family history yeah?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## limonene (Sep 22, 2016)

This thread sucks ass in terms of info relating to in-house


----------



## sethimus (Sep 22, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I didn't call you anything. You're the only person making generalization though. And I know a lot of Germans that call themselves German. Others go Dutch. Depends on where you're from/family history yeah?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


you know germans that call themselves dutch? a dutch person is someone from the netherlands, a whole different country with their own language. see, that's one of the things i would call ignorant, not caring enough how to properly differentiate between all the european nations, it's mostly the us and everything else is not that important for most americans to care about. has probably to do with the way things are teached or not teached over there


----------



## Triple oh gee (Sep 22, 2016)

Im an american, so if ur not an american ur a foreigner to me, same as i am a foreigner to some folks on here, who gives a shit, and wtf does it have to do with in house genetic strains, take that bs elsewhere, maybe back to debate class in high school, p.s promo has shipped fingers crossed for killer freebies


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> This thread sucks ass in terms of info relating to in-house


What info would you like to have.

The black cherry pie crosses he had would finish in 56-60 days.

His current purple hulk line / the crosses I grew out would throw out solid nugs and turn pink - purple without having to add cool air.

I have posted pictures in this thread.

I don't know why these people are crying about nationality @sethimus and others keep talking about, when Nobody gives a shit where there from or called in Inhouses thread. 

Where did these new people come from in this thread?


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What info would you like to have.
> 
> The black cherry pie crosses he had would finish in 56-60 days.
> 
> ...


America.....lol


Lolololololololo...I'm high as shit in America. 

That one freebies in house I did was some good nug.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> America.....lol
> 
> 
> Lolololololololo...I'm high as shit in America.
> ...


Lol Too


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> America.....lol
> 
> .


LOL indeed. Thanks, Obama!







Wait 'til hope and change comes to your town. All the free Walmart goods you can steal !






Maybe Denver is next? Smash some windows, and grab some clones !











The racist police officer who pulled the trigger in Charlotte. Watch your back @akhiymjames , amigo.







IHG buds.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL indeed. Thanks, Obama!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything goes as long as there's some ihg buds sprinkled in the mix


----------



## limonene (Sep 22, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What info would you like to have.
> 
> The black cherry pie crosses he had would finish in 56-60 days.
> 
> ...


it seems to be par for the course on this sit


Lightgreen2k said:


> What info would you like to have.
> 
> The black cherry pie crosses he had would finish in 56-60 days.
> 
> ...


thanks man, if you see any grows of hulk OG or tahoe cure x velvet pie id appreciate it mucho if you let me know. i purchased the hulk and got the others as a freebie on a whim which is something i never do with seeds. Trying to do some retro research as they all have popped. Will be doing updates on my IG limonene111.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> it seems to be par for the course on this sit
> 
> thanks man, if you see any grows of hulk OG or tahoe cure x velvet pie id appreciate it mucho if you let me know. i purchased the hulk and got the others as a freebie on a whim which is something i never do with seeds. Trying to do some retro research as they all have popped. Will be doing updates on my IG limonene111.


No one knows what they will get, all a part of the pheno hunt and having a unique plant to yourself


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL indeed. Thanks, Obama!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amos Otis is a cunt just like his mother i mean sister, so are the idiots who liked that damn shit


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2016)

bubbahaze said:


> Amos Otis is a cunt just like his mother i mean sister, so are the idiots who liked that damn shit


No IHG bud shots, bubba ?


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> No IHG bud shots, bubba ?


My bad spoke to them yesterday and decided to buy Tahoe Kush thx for those who passed on them, when I get them they will be posted just for amos 'obama lover' otis


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2016)

bubbahaze said:


> My bad spoke to them yesterday and decided to buy Tahoe Kush thx for those who passed on them, when I get them they will be posted just for amos 'obama lover' otis


That'll be awesome, bubba. BTW, who do you suppose this guy below is talking about?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 22, 2016)

Ugh


----------



## genuity (Sep 22, 2016)

At least they got that women cop up on charges.....thats a start..

They gonna hang that brother though. Best believe it.

Ihg...


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 22, 2016)

Theirs a political section for all this bullshit fellas


----------



## limonene (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah fuck american politicians they are all gaping arseholes.
This site has the angriest stoners on the net.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> Yeah fuck american politicians they are all gaping arseholes.
> This site has the angriest stoners on the net.


lol the irony..


----------



## limonene (Sep 22, 2016)

im not angry I'm English.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL indeed. Thanks, Obama!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro I don't know what to believe too many witnesses said no black officer was on scene till 15 mins later and he gave cpr when he got there. They said family watched body cam footage. Truth gonna come out but doesn't really matter he didn't deserve to die. When Dylan Root gets treated to Burger King on the way to jail after killing 9 black people worshiping the lord this country is truly fucked up. If people don't see that this is wrong then they never will


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 22, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What info would you like to have.
> 
> The black cherry pie crosses he had would finish in 56-60 days.
> 
> ...


Lol I was going to ask info about them lol I got 5 silverback and 5 purple sherb in veg , I popped them 3 weeks ago but they wasn't in the tent as I was getting rig of the spidermite and they had an over feed I gîve them compost tea I forgot to dilute  I still need to transplant everyone tomorow but they looking fine im gonna gîve them 2 weeks I Wonder if it too soon to give them an early topping for the silverback they grow way more quickly than the purple sherb  the 3 bigger pot are 2 cactido up and 1 casey jones fem


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I don't know what to believe too many witnesses said no black officer was on scene till 15 mins later


Lots of "witnesses" swore that "hands up, don't shoot" happened. How ironic that the Holder / Obama justice dept was forced to say that, in fact, it did not. Yet, an entire movement came forward using that lie as their rallying cry. Lots of folks make big money stirring civil unrest and dividing the population. Yet the population never learns.

















akhiymjames said:


> Truth gonna come out but doesn't really matter he didn't deserve to die.


Did this lady deserve to lose her business and means of support? How does destroying the lives of more innocent people help anyone but the puppet masters?










akhiymjames said:


> When Dylan Root gets treated to Burger King on the way to jail after killing 9 black people worshiping the lord this country is truly fucked up.


That's just one example, but a very good one. The devil does not discriminate when determining who does his work. And yes, this country is, as you say. Who can deny that?


----------



## Beemo (Sep 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I don't know what to believe too many witnesses said no black officer was on scene till 15 mins later and he gave cpr when he got there. They said family watched body cam footage. Truth gonna come out but doesn't really matter he didn't deserve to die. When Dylan Root gets treated to Burger King on the way to jail after killing 9 black people worshiping the lord this country is truly fucked up. If people don't see that this is wrong then they never will


funny how a terrorist that WANTS to kill people, gets into a gun fight with police, ONLY gets minor injuries.
but a man with no gun and his hands up gets tasered, and then shot and killed... man thats a shitty way to die....


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 22, 2016)

limonene said:


> Yeah fuck american politicians they are all gaping arseholes.
> This site has the angriest stoners on the net.


True dat. I feel many globally don't like Americans cus of our political leaders and their actions...don't they know we hate them just as much if not more? Lol like we vote to get involved in global conflicts


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 22, 2016)

I respect so many people on the forum but if you not a black man you will never ever truly understand what it feels like to be a black man in this country. Hands up was def the man in Tulsa but I don't care about this and that the politics who makes money so fucking what. I do know for a fact that people killing unarmed black people is not held accountable and if a lot of this stuff wouldn't have been caught on camera it would've been swept under rug like so many have been. Like @Beemo said how does someone causing immenant danger to people yet he lives. Its sickening but I don't even think this is something anybody should really be discussing with me right now and def not in this thread


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I respect so many people on the forum but if you not a black man you will never ever truly understand what it feels like to be a black man in this country. Hands up was def the man in Tulsa but I don't care about this and that the politics who makes money so fucking what. I do know for a fact that people killing unarmed black people is not held accountable and if a lot of this stuff wouldn't have been caught on camera it would've been swept under rug like so many have been. Like @Beemo said how does someone causing immenant danger to people yet he lives. Its sickening but I don't even think this is something anybody should really be discussing with me right now and def not in this thread


1000% this.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I do know for a fact that people killing unarmed black people is not held accountable and if a lot of this stuff wouldn't have been caught on camera it would've been swept under rug like so many have been.


Like....Chicago is swept under the rug?












No Sharpton in Chicago. No Hillary, no Jackson, no Obama, no BLM. Who protests and riots in the city where more unarmed black people are killed than anywhere else in the world?
Nobody. _Why is that ?? _Anybody got an answer to that?

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2016/04/01/murders-shootings-soar-chicago-
through-first-three-months-2016/82507210/



akhiymjames said:


> I respect so many people on the forum but if you not a black man you will never ever truly understand what it feels like to be a black man in this country................... I don't even think this is something anybody should really be discussing with me right now ...


No problem.


----------



## HeirLoom GarGz (Sep 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL indeed. Thanks, Obama!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry wheres the bud? The stick or twig with a few caylx on it? "In house"DangerDog Bud.....So many keyboard tuff guys seems..Dog who cares about looting wallmarts when a life is lost it should be honored by those who cared for it , not televission ,no country lives this way as in life is what the screen tells us, New World Order is movin much faster then i thought but i dont watch tv read news or radio so i might be out touch with all tje horrible parts of humanity but i am in touch with my life family friends and animals..simplify yourself to enjoy the gift of just being alive and conjure your own thoughts to form an opinion before wolf blitzer or whoever tells you it, as ive travled realized why Americans are not liked and i agree, think were free, but our minds are jailed and limited!! like by way of making presidential memes which wernt even funny and humans are a selfish breed! But Americans are that and biggest Narcissistic country alive.. Humble your self and never forget history and telling James to watch his back because hes a black man shows ur lack of simple communication without skin or race or dem or rep being involved..go take a walk in your local forrest and soak in the tangible things in life and dont make quoting tv or news as it...bun that! 3 hats 2 aces.....barely know James but what i do is a smart family man that deserves more attention for that then pics of wallmarts memes and jabs, straight up on the rocks punto..find learn something possitive about yourself to as i sadly see none....its very sad Keyboard tuff guy ..ruff tuff rude boy..doesnt have to be


----------



## Beemo (Sep 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> The racist police officer who pulled the trigger in Charlotte. Watch your back @akhiymjames , amigo.


that cop aint racist...
its about law enforcement using excessive force...
they're suppose to protect lives, not take them...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Like....Chicago is swept under the rug?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry bro had to sleep on this stuff especially with it being right in my backyard and 20 mins away. First off what's going on in Chicago is totally different than what's going on when police officers mainly white are shooting unarmed black people. Chicago is gang war zone Chiraq movie is telling the real and that's neighbor on neighbor crime so I'm tired of people bringing that up into the subject of police shooting unarmed black people. We know as blacks that we have to do better by each other and people like Sharpton, Rowland Martin, Eric Dyson and many others have acknowledged this but it has nothing to do what's going on. So I'm tired of people always throwing that into the conversation of police shootings

But Chicago has had the same police shootings too and plenty of them everywhere else I could make a list so damn long it sickening. We as black people have been dehumanized our lives are not valued the same as others it's always been this way and people are fed up. Why you think they won't release the tape? Police Chief saying there's no definitive evidence that shows he ever pointed anything at the officers family lawyer spoke and said he was back up with hands up. Sounds completely different than what they were first saying. You can believe what they say all you want I know hey lie it's too much proof of it especially coming to this just like the dude in charleston who ran from police if that didn't get caught on tape that man would've been labeled a criminal who tried to kill an officer and there is plenty more evidence of this with it being caught on video. That's the only reason why we even having a conversation about this because it's being caught on tape.

This isn't the first time it's happened where I live. Jonathan Ferrell ex football star got into car accident knocked on someone door for help resident calls police to say black man is trying to break in they come to the scene. Ferrell is coming to them for help he's injured and they shot him over 10 times. Over kill always with these police shooting most of the time. That's why people are going crazy areound here cus that officer got off and they wouldn't retry him. There in no accountability for there actions and people want justice in a system that was mad completely against them.

People can stand up for whatever they believe in I don't care but I'm not racist I was raised to love all people and that's how I treat all people. All lives do matter and I stand up for any nationality of people who are being oppressed. This is dead wrong and until some billionaires speak on it won't anything happen. But as I said before people will never understand what it feels like to have this skin color to be in fear of being castrated, lynched and so many other despicable things. I don't even try to talk political on here that's not what I'm here for but when I'm brought into it I will. People can hate me just like Kaepernick I don't care but right is right and wrong is wrong and this is dead wrong and must stop. If this is something anybody wants to talk with me about pm me it's not for these threads. I've said my peace


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Like....Chicago is swept under the rug?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The difference there Amos is the man who committed that crime has been caught and facing chrages. Can't say the same for cops, they get paid leave.


----------



## genuity (Sep 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Like....Chicago is swept under the rug?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You act like anybody really care about any of them names....

@Amos Otis is Obama black....or black & white?


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Sep 23, 2016)

Shit I thought this was an In house thread!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

HeirLoom GarGz said:


> ..barely know James but what i do is a smart family man that deserves more attention for that then pics of wallmarts memes and jabs,e


I don't know you, and you don't know me. Period. "Sticks and twigs", you say? "Keyboard tuff guy" ? I fart in your direction, and move on.



genuity said:


> You act like anybody really care about any of them names....


What _do _you care about? Besides weed?



natro.hydro said:


> The difference there Amos is the man who committed that crime has been caught and facing chrages. Can't say the same for cops, they get paid leave.


Really? 
http://www.10tv.com/article/tulsa-police-officer-turns-herself-face-charges-shooting-death?category_id=26



akhiymjames said:


> Sorry bro had to sleep on this stuff especially with it being right in my backyard and 20 mins away.


No problem, amigo, we've been friends for some time, and I hope we continue to be.

*NOW THEN. Let's move to the next post, which is where I'll state my position thoroughly, with no confusion, and no ambiguity - and no attacks. *


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 23, 2016)

Peace , love and happiness for all


----------



## genuity (Sep 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't know you, and you don't know me. Period. "Sticks and twigs", you say? "Keyboard tuff guy" ? I fart in your direction, and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The few acres I live on,and my close family and friends.....what else matters?

Now answer my question..

Black ....or black & white....how do you see Obama? 

Ihg


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

If you’re a little confused about what’s going on in Charlotte, North Carolina, allow me to explain: a black cop shot and killed an armed black man, so a bunch of black rioters decided to burn down a black neighborhood and loot black-owned businesses in order to protest racism against black people. Make sense now?

No, I suppose it doesn’t. There are many questions that immediately come to mind. Questions like: Why are they claiming Keith Scott was unarmed when all of the evidence clearly shows he had a gun? And no matter if the shooting was justified or not, why are they shouting “white cops are devils” when the cop who shot Scott was black? And even if the cop was white and even if all white cops _are_ devils (which seems unlikely, theologically speaking), why are they destroying their own community in response? And perhaps the biggest and most confounding question of all: Why are we still calling this sort of brutal violence, mayhem and criminality a “protest”?

At this point, it seems like too strange a coincidence that literally every single Black Lives Matter “protest” involves chaos and bloodshed. I almost said it “descends into” chaos and bloodshed, but that wouldn’t be quite accurate. After witnessing this play out in cities across the country for the past couple of years, I think we can now officially declare that chaos and bloodshed _are the point_, not just unfortunate byproducts; not the result of an otherwise peaceful demonstration “devolving” into something decidedly less peaceful.

The media keeps saying — as it has reported about every BLM riot before it — that Charlotte “started as a peaceful protest” and then became violent. But that’s like claiming a drive-by shooting “started as a peaceful jaunt through the city” until the passengers starting firing indiscriminately out of the driver’s side window. That may be true, in a certain sense, but the drive was always leading inevitably and purposefully to the shooting part, just as these “protests” are, from the beginning, merely a staging ground for savagery, looting and destruction. The riots are not aberrations. They are not surprising and unexpected developments in the midst of otherwise peaceful demonstrations. They are planned, coordinated and widespread. And they seem to only be getting worse with each successive incident.

Wednesday night, a person was shot and nearly killed by another “protester”; businesses were looted and vandalized; journalists were viciously assaulted; swarms of people ripped cash registers out of stores and grabbed fistfuls of cash; white bystanders were brutalized; roadways were blocked and motorists were attacked; a white pedestrian was stripped, kicked and dragged through a parking garage; rocks and bottles were thrown and several police officers were injured; and so on. Perhaps the most disturbing incident happened when a group of “protesters” set a fire and seemingly attempted to throw an unconscious photographer into it.

That’s where we are now with these “protests.” _They’re trying to burn white people alive in the middle of the street_. One can only imagine what would happen if a group of maniacs at a Tea Party rally attempted to incinerate a black man. Well, I think we all know: The Tea Party would be forcefully disbanded, outlawed, declared a hate group, and all of its leaders would be in federal prison by the end of the week. But when Black Lives Matter does it, we’re told that we have to understand the “hurt” and “frustration” of these poor, misunderstood people. If they torch a couple of honkies here and there, no big deal. It’s just a little collateral damage in the fight for social justice. Besides, who are we to judge? These people are mad. They’re mad because they heard a black guy was shot by a white cop while sitting in his car reading a book. Yeah, sure, it turns out the “book” was actually a gun, and the white cop was actually black, but that doesn’t matter. Stop focusing on the details, bigot. They’re upset, OK? That’s the point. And sometimes you burn down a city block or loot a Wal-Mart or assault a white dude when you’re upset, and that’s all right.

Of course, those of us who are not insane (a small demographic, admittedly) are rather sick of trying to “understand” the emotional needs of rioters and looters. We’re tired of being lectured about our “closed-mindedness” as we watch a bunch of thugs rampage through our communities. We don’t care about their message anymore. If you can’t get your point across without setting things on fire, your point doesn’t deserve to be heard. You lose the right to have your “movement” taken seriously the moment you throw a cement block through a convenience store window and run in to snatch an armful of souvenirs.

If you simply can’t manage to get together for a “protest” without causing millions of dollars worth of property damage, you don’t deserve to be listened to. There is, it turns out, a word for people who use destruction and violence against the innocent to bring about “social change,” and the word isn’t ”protesters.” It’s “terrorists.” What we’re seeing in Charlotte — just as we saw in Ferguson and Baltimore and Dallas and in so many other cities — is terrorism, by definition. And that’s what we should call it, once and for all.

But many people refuse to call it what it is because they’re more concerned about protecting a narrative than protecting our communities. Indeed, the only thing more shameful than the barbarians who loot, maim and destroy are the cowards who sit off at a safe distance and make excuses for them. They’re as much a threat as the rioters themselves because they’re the ones who legitimize this madness. They’re the ones who give the crooks and terrorists “space to destroy,” in the immortal words of the mayor of Baltimore, by stubbornly refusing to condemn the sort of behavior they would certainly condemn in any other context.
No doubt I’ll be called a racist for using rude terms like “thug” and “terrorist” to describe people — black, white or otherwise — who flip over cop cars and beat innocent bystanders, but the real racists are the white people who _don’t_ use those words. If BLM militants had any self-respect, they’d feel profoundly insulted to hear these pompous white liberals on cable news explain why black folks can’t be blamed for throwing rocks at police or setting gas stations on fire or whatever else they decide to do. It’s called “the bigotry of low expectations,” but it’s even worse than that. It’s the bigotry of _no_ expectations. The bigotry of paternalistic, condescending panderers who claim the laws against assault and arson should apply only to the white race.
*
I, on the other hand, believe firmly in equality. I hold everyone to the same standard. I don’t care where you’re from or who you are or what you believe, if you take part in the kind of violent pandemonium we saw in Charlotte last night (or Ferguson or Baltimore or Dallas or …), you should be arrested and locked in a cage. And if you’re part of a group that roams from city to city creating havoc everywhere it goes, and doing it all for political reasons, then you are a terrorist. Plain and simple. And you deserve to be treated like any other terrorist.

You’ll notice that few people are insisting we be sensitive to the feelings of Ahmad Rahami. Few are demanding we sit and listen as he explains the deeper meaning behind his decision to rig an explosive device in the middle of Manhattan. That’s because most of know that we can’t allow a terrorist to “spark a conversation” by blowing people up. The moment we stop and say, “Yeah his methods are unorthodox, but he has a point,” is the moment we actively encourage more terrorism. Terrorist groups deserve to be scorned, rebuked and resisted. They shouldn’t be heard or empathized with or understood. That applies to Black Lives Matter just as much as it applies to ISIS. The only difference is that ISIS has not even come close to causing the kind of damage to American cities in the last two or three years that Black Lives Matter has. ISIS must be incredibly envious of BLM’s success in that regard.

I’m sure they’re looking on with envious eyes — and taking notes.
*


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't know you, and you don't know me. Period. "Sticks and twigs", you say? "Keyboard tuff guy" ? I fart in your direction, and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are we really acting like that isn't just a publicity move to stop the Protests? Pretty sure they don't ever plan having her do time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> The few acres I live on,and my close family and friends.....what else matters?
> 
> Now answer my question..
> 
> ...


As he is not on your few acres, it doesn't matter to you. It also doesn't matter to me.

How do I see Obama? As a total failure as president. Like Jimmy Carter. Which I also believe will be the case with Hillary. [white folks]

So tell me - is Hillary black...or white..? Doesn't seem relevant, does it?


----------



## genuity (Sep 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> As he is not on your few acres, it doesn't matter to you. It also doesn't matter to me.
> 
> How do I see Obama? As a total failure as president. Like Jimmy Carter. Which I also believe will be the case with Hillary. [white folks]
> 
> So tell me - is Hillary black...or white..? Doesn't seem relevant, does it?


Just sad....


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

genuity said:


> Just sad....


Profoundly.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 23, 2016)

Ihg
Purple sherb x dosido : front and back left side ( one ogkb pheno is so effing slow)
Spirit animal : two front right side
Eagle scout: two back right side ( the one was being a little bitch but she good now)


----------



## Krippled (Sep 23, 2016)

IHG Thread Back??? Lol


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Sorry bro had to sleep on this stuff especially with it being right in my backyard and 20 mins away. First off what's going on in Chicago is totally different than what's going on when police officers mainly white are shooting unarmed black people. Chicago is gang war zone Chiraq movie is telling the real and that's neighbor on neighbor crime so I'm tired of people bringing that up into the subject of police shooting unarmed black people. We know as blacks that we have to do better by each other and people like Sharpton, Rowland Martin, Eric Dyson and many others have acknowledged this but it has nothing to do what's going on. So I'm tired of people always throwing that into the conversation of police shootings
> 
> But Chicago has had the same police shootings too and plenty of them everywhere else I could make a list so damn long it sickening. We as black people have been dehumanized our lives are not valued the same as others it's always been this way and people are fed up. Why you think they won't release the tape? Police Chief saying there's no definitive evidence that shows he ever pointed anything at the officers family lawyer spoke and said he was back up with hands up. Sounds completely different than what they were first saying. You can believe what they say all you want I know hey lie it's too much proof of it especially coming to this just like the dude in charleston who ran from police if that didn't get caught on tape that man would've been labeled a criminal who tried to kill an officer and there is plenty more evidence of this with it being caught on video. That's the only reason why we even having a conversation about this because it's being caught on tape.
> 
> ...


This, again 1000%. People are sick and tired and if the guy had a gun they would have quickly released the tape. I for one do not value insured property over lives taken for no good reason.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

KKK has yet to be labeled a terror group even though they have documented history of burning black bodies as late as the 1990s. The video bring circulated supposedly showing 2 black dudes beating a white dude was not even in Charlotte but London England. But people are running with that shit as fact while defending the police and telling us to wait for facts. The height of hypocritical irony.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

Speaking of hypocrites:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1145890662139468


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

I wouldn't hug those fucks. All I want from police is to leave me the fuck alone. I won't call them for help. Won't ask them for directions. Fuck the Police.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I for one do not value insured property over lives taken for no good reason.


I guess she's not your mom / sister / wife / daughter. Would you value her situation if she was?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 23, 2016)

I see an "In House Genetics info thread 2.0" a coming...


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't condone the tearing up of the city because some one died unjustly but you are a fool to believe EVERYTHING the police and the media are saying is the 100% truth. Believe what you want but some more facts will come out. I told y'all more facts will come out

@Amos Otis please go watch the video from his wife she sold it to New York Times its on the home page. There ain't no gun by his feet like they supposedly show in pics 

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/24/us/charlotte-keith-scott-shooting-video.html?_r=0

Amos you getting away from the point. Nobody is devaluing anybody situation it's bad that lady lost her business and many business are ruined but that doesn't represent all of black people. They are ignorant uneducated black people who are enraged by what is going on and don't know how to voice their frustrations. The system doesn't work and they don't know what to do but this does not represent all blacks


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I guess she's not your mom / sister / wife / daughter. Would you value her situation if she was?


I still value a human life over her property. One is replaceable the other is not.

Looks to me like the cops planted a throw away on the victim. Makes sense now why they are not releasing their video.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

I also would like to add that it never makes me feel better when it is a black cop killing us or abusing our rights. The issue is not a white/black issue. It is a blue issue totally.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 23, 2016)

what i dont understand is, why cant they go for a shoulder or a leg shot?? they're always less than 5ft away...
you cant miss from that distance. if you do, you shouldnt have a gun....


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 23, 2016)

All I'm going to say is this and hopefully we can let this ride. A man was killed and his kid had to get off a school bus to see their father dead on the ground for nothing. It don't matter if it was a blk cop, white cop, or purple cop it was a fucking cop. This shit isn't just happening to blk people. It's people that live in poor neighborhoods. The have all races in poor neighborhoods. That's the people who's feeling it the most. I'm 37 we won't see a change in our lifetime. 


One more thing. Think about this for a minute. Congress got involved with every major sport to rid them of steroids fucking steroids. But we don't hear shit from them on these senseless killing of innocent people by law enforcement. The world we live in.. Bless up fellas stay safe and get them before the get you....


----------



## greencropper (Sep 23, 2016)

Beemo said:


> what i dont understand is, why cant they go for a shoulder or a leg shot?? they're always less than 5ft away...
> you cant miss from that distance. if you do, you shouldnt have a gun....


i think that is one of the greatest police mysteries around the world...they always go for the kill shot...even if dude has 5-10 cops facing him very close range and he is armed with broken bottle...never easily shoot the legs out...just kill shots, really looks like lots of cops just itching for any excuse to shoot people dead? theres gotta be police otherwise total mayhem but the fuzz has got a long way to go before they will be respected in any shape or form, 1st thing is to clear their ranks of the murdering psycho's, more stringent personality tests & requirements, abuse of power is their greatest hallmark at present


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I don't condone the tearing up of the city because some one died unjustly.


Then we are more in agreement than you realize. I posted a lengthy mail this morning. Did you read it? If you did, you know exactly where I stand on riots vs "peaceful protests". I'd like to know what points you disagreed with.



akhiymjames said:


> but you are a fool to believe EVERYTHING the police and the media are saying is the 100% truth


I know you are a good man, my friend. And I honestly don't believe you take me for a fool, nor me you. I never said I buy 100% of the narritive from EITHER side. Not even close.

Did you watch the Pastor Byrd video? If you did, you'd know even more exactly where I;m coming from. If you didn't, why not? How 'bout you, @BigLittlejohn ? We're all friends before this discussion - are we now?

I agree 1000% with this man below. This is the basis for all my opinions. You wanna know? - then watch it, and tell me where you disagree. You don't wanna know? Then I guess we weren't the friends I believed us to be. Not the first time........


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I still value a human life over her property. One is replaceable the other is not.
> .


So....you're justifying ruining innocent lives on behalf of protesting innocent lives ruined?  You believe these struggling business owners can just shuffle the deck and be back in business? Hey, I know.......let's burn your house, and all your insured possessions, you call your insurance rep, then let us know how replaceable your situation really is.



BigLittlejohn said:


> All I want from police is to leave me the fuck alone. I won't call them for help.


I don't believe that for a second. No offense.


----------



## Odin* (Sep 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i think that is one of the greatest police mysteries around the world...they always go for the kill shot...even if dude has 5-10 cops facing him very close range and he is armed with broken bottle...never easily shoot the legs out...just kill shots, really looks like lots of cops just itching for any excuse to shoot people dead? theres gotta be police otherwise total mayhem but the fuzz has got a long way to go before they will be respected in any shape or form, 1st thing is to clear their ranks of the murdering psycho's, more stringent personality tests & requirements, abuse of power is their greatest hallmark at present


They're trained to use their gun with lethal intent in situations where their lives, or those of civilians, are in danger. Failure to "end" the threat in such a situation could prove fatal to the officers or bystanders.

The abuse of power is the issue (as you suggested), "tests" can't really "weed out" the idiots. No one is going to admit that they have deep rooted psychological issues/inferiority complexes during a psych eval. We know this all too well, it's a ubiquitous trope; those who seek power/authority over others are, in general, the least deserving. There are some good cops, just men doing their job, the others, not so much.

Give power/authority (and a gun) to people less than righteous and constantly expose them to people that have severe issues with authority (especially authority granted by a badge and a gun). It's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

We are still friends Amos but your initial post really disappointed me and contained a ton of mis information. There is no doubt we have a disconnect on this issue. I still think you are at your core a good person but are missing some much needed historical context and perspective. For example, BLM did not begin with Michael Brown as that clown Milwaukee sherrif goes around promoting on Fox.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 23, 2016)

Odin* said:


> They're trained to use their gun with lethal intent in situations where their lives, or those of civilians, are in danger. Failure to "end" the threat in such a situation could prove fatal to the officers or bystanders.
> 
> The abuse of power is the issue (as you suggested), "tests" can't really "weed out" the idiots. No one is going to admit that they have deep rooted psychological issues/inferiority complexes during a psych eval. We know this all too well, it's a ubiquitous trope; those who seek power/authority over others are, in general, the least deserving. There are some good cops, just men doing their job, the others, not so much.
> 
> Give power/authority (and a gun) to people less than righteous and constantly expose them to people that have severe issues with authority (especially authority granted by a badge and a gun). It's a recipe for disaster.


yes they are trained to use lethal force in situations that do not require lethal force...does a guy who has a broken bottle deserve to be shot dead when refusing to give in to police demands to drop his weapon? imo he does not, why not put some bullets in his legs then smash the bottle out of his hand with a baton? if he hasnt already dropped the bottle being to busy with the pain in his legs, seen it time after time dude in a remote place(not in public place where a danger to people) armed with knife(not gun) surrounded by police who could easily shoot the legs but yet kill shot, very rare to see instance of police aiming for legs instead of kill shot in the above mentioned scenarios


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @Amos Otis please go watch the video from his wife she sold it to New York Times its on the home page. There ain't no gun by his feet like they supposedly show in pics
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/24/us/charlotte-keith-scott-shooting-video.html?_r=0


I went there. Here's what the N Y Times says in that very article:
"
But the video, which was given to The New York Times by lawyers for the family Friday, does not include a view of the shooting itself. Nor does it answer the crucial question of whether Mr. Scott had a gun, as the police have maintained.

One of the lawyers, Justin Bamberg, who is representing the family along with Eduardo Curry, said in an interview Friday that the video did not prove whether the shooting was justified or not. Rather, he said, it offered “another vantage point” of the incident."



BigLittlejohn said:


> We are still friends Amos but your initial post really disappointed me and contained a ton of mis information. There is no doubt we have a disconnect on this issue. I still think you are at your core a good person but are missing some much needed historical context and perspective. For example, BLM did not begin with Michael Brown as that clown Milwaukee sherrif goes around promoting on Fox.


Where did the rallying cry "hands up, don't shoot" come from? In your opinion, did Michael Brown say that? 

Thanks, amigo, for giving my "core" a pass.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

As to my statement about calling the cops you are free to believe whateve you wish, but I know how I live my life. I would never call the police for help because I don't believe they exist to protect or help me. Simple as that.

In an either or, which was how I framed the point, I value life over property, including my house. I can be made whole if I lose my house, not so much with my life. That doesnt mean I at all condone what happened to that woman. In Baltimore they protected the local businesses and burned cvs. Don't condone that eithet but I certainly understand it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> yes they are trained to use lethal force in situations that do not require lethal force...does a guy who has a broken bottle deserve to be shot dead when refusing to give in to police demands to drop his weapon? imo he does not, why not put some bullets in his legs then smash the bottle out of his hand with a baton? if he hasnt already dropped the bottle being to busy with the pain in his legs, seen it time after time dude in a remote place(not in public place where a danger to people) armed with knife(not gun) surrounded by police who could easily shoot the legs but yet kill shot, very rare to see instance of police aiming for legs instead of kill shot in the above mentioned scenarios


If he simply follows instructions, as is the law, the problem is ended. Isn't it?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

Lets not talk Michael Brown. Lets talk John Crawford (ignored by media) around same time as Brown.

And for the record, I never bought the feds conclusion in the Michael Brown case but agree that issue is far less clear cut than others, like the aforementioned John Crawford.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> As to my statement about calling the cops you are free to believe whateve you wish, but I know how I live my life. I would never call the police for help because I don't believe they exist to protect or help me. Simple as that.
> 
> In an either or, which was how I framed the point, I value life over property, including my house. I can be made whole if I lose my house, not so much with my life. That doesnt mean I at all condone what happened to that woman. In Baltimore they protected the local businesses and burned cvs. Don't condone that eithet but I certainly understand it.


That picture of the lady was taken in Baltimore. CVS didn't deserve it either. But you understand it, so explain it to me, because I don't. How did it help? Was anyone persuaded to listen to the grievances of criminals burning and looting CVS?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> If he simply follows instructions, as is the law, the problem is ended. Isn't it?


Instructions...like thr behavioral scientist shot on thr ground with his hands up? Or the instructions given to Tamir Rice in that drive by shooting?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> And for the record, I never bought the feds conclusion in the Michael Brown case


Even though the head of the feds - DOJ - was Eric Holder, who worked for and was appointed by Obama. You bet, those guys ALWAYS take the side of the police.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> That picture of the lady was taken in Baltimore. CVS didn't deserve it either. But you understand it, so explain it to me, because I don't. How did it help? Was anyone persuaded to listen to the grievances of criminals burning and looting CVS?


It didn't help. People of all persuasions act irrationally when angry and more so when you add hopelessness.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> If he simply follows instructions, as is the law, the problem is ended. Isn't it?


not necessarily as the guy may be having a psychological episode, again...does he deserve to die when the option of shooting to wound is there but not taken? its like cutting off the hand of a shoplifter...


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> For example, BLM did not begin with Michael Brown as that clown Milwaukee sherrif goes around promoting on Fox.


He's a clown?? Why? Is the Charlotte police chief a clown also?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> It didn't help. People of all persuasions act irrationally when angry and more so when you add hopelessness.


That justifies nothing.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Even though the head of the feds - DOJ - was Eric Holder, who worked for and was appointed by Obama. You bet, those guys ALWAYS take the side of the police.
> 
> View attachment 3788040


Well I have been disappointed by this administration on a number of points and this is certainly one of them. The failure to end the drug war as promised which is responsible for a large portion of the bad police and community relations.

Do you believe prison populations accurately reflect crime in America?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> That justifies nothing.


Who is justifying? Understanding is not the same as condoning.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I went there. Here's what the N Y Times says in that very article:
> "
> But the video, which was given to The New York Times by lawyers for the family Friday, does not include a view of the shooting itself. Nor does it answer the crucial question of whether Mr. Scott had a gun, as the police have maintained.
> 
> ...


I watched the Pastor video it touched me he's right all lives do matter and this is how I was raised but all the instances he speaks of shows the injustice we as black oeople are talking about. Racism has no color I understand all this but why can't people just acknowledge what we are saying about no one being held accountable. How come police can save a dog from storm drain, save a horse about to drown in a river but yet a black and life doesn't matter. Tulsa man could've been saved if they treated him like a human but we have been dehumanized. We just want people to acknowledge that this is wrong and something be done

See I don't read into what the media is saying I *SEE* with my own eyes if you can tell me you see a gun by his feet like they are showing in the still picture then I won't say anymore. But I'm saying no more bro his is it for me. I don't come here to talk this stuff but I will say it again I'm an advocate of all lives matter but when unarmed black people are dying and it seems like it's every week it must stop. I'm done


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> It didn't help. People of all persuasions act irrationally when angry and more so when you add hopelessness.


But why are they hopeless in Baltimore? They've been ran by liberal democrats for decades. You know, the party that claims only they 'get' the race issues. The mayor is black. The failed district attorney is black. Yet you say the citizens feel hopeless? 

Shouldn't they be at the zenith of hope?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I watched the Pastor video it touched me he's right all lives do matter and this is how I was raised but all the instances he speaks of shows the injustice we as black oeople are talking about. Racism has no color I understand all this but why can't people just acknowledge what we are saying about no one being held accountable. How come police can save a dog from storm drain, save a horse about to drown in a river but yet a black and life doesn't matter. Tulsa man could've been saved if they treated him like a human but we have been dehumanized. We just want people to acknowledge that this is wrong and something be done
> 
> See I don't read into what the media is saying I *SEE* with my own eyes if you can tell me you see a gun by his feet like they are showing in the still picture then I won't say anymore. But I'm saying no more bro his is it for me. I don't come here to talk this stuff but I will say it again I'm an advocate of all lives matter but when unarmed black people are dying and it seems like it's every week it must stop. I'm done


This is where I am. Amos you have my email bro. I am happy to continue dialogue on thr issue, but we dont need Sunni shutting down this thread.

Suffice it to say, I support what BLM is about and it is about holding these jokers accountable.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

Im not a partisan and believe both parties corrupt and seld interested.


----------



## Odin* (Sep 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> yes they are trained to use lethal force in situations that do not require lethal force...does a guy who has a broken bottle deserve to be shot dead when refusing to give in to police demands to drop his weapon? imo he does not, why not put some bullets in his legs then smash the bottle out of his hand with a baton? if he hasnt already dropped the bottle being to busy with the pain in his legs, seen it time after time dude in a remote place(not in public place where a danger to people) armed with knife(not gun) surrounded by police who could easily shoot the legs but yet kill shot, very rare to see instance of police aiming for legs instead of kill shot in the above mentioned scenarios


Let's imagine the hypothetical; Cops are now trained to go for the legs. First, this diverts attention from the suspects face/arms/torso. He may be offering "Surrender" at this point, but the officer has his focus on a single leg. Shot fired, suspect still dies because his femoral artery was severed.

Hypothetical #2, same situation, only cops are trained to go for the shin to avoid the femoral artery. This further diverts attention from the suspects eyes (which reveal "intentions") and arms. Two suspects, two cops, both focusing on a suspects shin. They miss the motions of both suspects as they reach for guns in their waste bands. Both cops dead, a total of 5 kids left "fatherless", and 3 innocent bystanders hit by "strays", including one infant that dies at the hospital.

If the suspect has a weapon that could inflict a lethal injury (even just a glass bottle), lethal force is justified. If you were a cop and you were in a situation where your life was threatened, are you going to take chances? I'll say this, I've got 3 kids, no fucking way am I gambling.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Who is justifying? Understanding is not the same as condoning.


Then why use it as a point of discussion?



BigLittlejohn said:


> Well I have been disappointed by this administration on a number of points and this is certainly one of them.
> 
> Do you believe prison populations accurately reflect crime in America?


I've spent time incarcerated. I was busted, and guilty of breaking the law. I know that if I'm caught breaking the law again, I'll go back. The 'prison population' is a tangent to what we're discussing, amigo.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

It's not a discussion point. It's a statement of fact. I understand it. I understand self destructive anger.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

Last thing and then seriously let's go to email: The prison population is totally relevant to the discussion and is not tangential. It is a very clear indication of where and how policing takes place in America unless you believe that the demographics of prison accurately reflect who commits crimes.

And certainly there are other factors but that's not a tangent anymore than political parties and administration officials.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I watched the Pastor video it touched me he's right all lives do matter and this is how I was raised


Much thanks for taking the time, amigo. It's how I'm raised, as well, and though I stumble, it's what I strive to be.



BigLittlejohn said:


> This is where I am. Amos you have my email bro. I am happy to continue dialogue on thr issue, but we dont need Sunni shutting down this thread.


 Wanna do the hug thing? 



BigLittlejohn said:


> It's not a discussion point. It's a statement of fact. I understand it. I understand self destructive anger.


Reminds me of my favorite Chris Rock bit. About OJ, he talks about how OJ was incensed about Nicole screwing a guy on the sofa OJ paid for, in the house OJ bought....etc. Rock's punch line was: "I ain't sayin' he was right to kill the b****....but I understand.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 23, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Let's imagine the hypothetical; Cops are now trained to go for the legs. First, this diverts attention from the suspects face/arms/torso. He may be offering "Surrender" at this point, but the officer has his focus on a single leg. Shot fired, suspect still dies because his femoral artery was severed.
> 
> Hypothetical #2, same situation, only cops are trained to go for the shin to avoid the femoral artery. This further diverts attention from the suspects eyes (which reveal "intentions") and arms. Two suspects, two cops, both focusing on a suspects shin. They miss the motions of both suspects as they reach for guns in their waste bands. Both cops dead, a total of 5 kids left "fatherless", and 3 innocent bystanders hit by "strays", including one infant that dies at the hospital.
> 
> If the suspect has a weapon that could inflict a lethal injury (even just a glass bottle), lethal force is justified. If you were a cop and you were in a situation where your life was threatened, are you going to take chances? I'll say this, I've got 3 kids, no fucking way am I gambling.


i do not know the chances of death of a leg shot over a body shot but im guessing it would be less, also i think that if a person is brandishing a bottle/knife as a weapon the chances are he doesnt have a gun in his belt, the weapon he holds is only lethal max 6ft around him, the scenarios im talking about are when there is 1 guy & is in no way a threat to other people except the police(more than 1) surrounding him, personally ive found watching an opponents body movements more an advantage than watching their eyes, i believe if possible he should be wounded & disarmed before lethal measures are used


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

Two animal pies in back, white animal front left just now throwing pistils. Lemon cindy front right [BCG].
 
Two white animals, also just tossing pistils.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 23, 2016)

Hopefully someone starts a new in house thread or I might. Political bs is not what I entered here for, I intended on posting my tahoe sap and orkle but I'll find somewhere else lol. Later boys


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 23, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Hopefully someone starts a new in house thread or I might. Political bs is not what I entered here for, I intended on posting my tahoe sap and orkle but I'll find somewhere else lol. Later boys


Go whine somewhere else then or just put your pics or just shut up


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 23, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Hopefully someone starts a new in house thread or I might. Political bs is not what I entered here for, I intended on posting my tahoe sap and orkle but I'll find somewhere else lol. Later boys


Hey! Get back here!!


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 23, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Go whine somewhere else then or just put your pics or just shut up


Na I'm good. I'll listen to the pussy flaps flapping in the wind. I got a thread so no worries bud. Take ur negativity elsewhere this isn't the place bud. Peace.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Hey! Get back here!!


You see the hate around here wtf? That's unusual negativity, we keep it positive brother, u been good peeps hockeybry2. Always have


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 23, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> You see the hate around here wtf? That's unusual negativity, we keep it positive brother


Yeah I know just the piece for shit to blame. The catalyst if you will.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 23, 2016)

sethimus said:


> what exactly did you not understand when i said "preordered"? the preorder process lasted for 2 weeks or so, i ordered on the first day. 3 weeks from the states to the uk to germany is reasonable, considering the legal status of said items, or do you think they just appear out of nowhere here in europe? stuff needs to be shipped, safe. there are several countries involved, all with their own customs. when you order your stuff in the us it's all happening in the same country, with way less controls. but hey, keep on being ignorant to other countries needs and problems, like most americans...


You ruined this thread you piece of garbage


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 23, 2016)

I appreciate the backing. I just wanna IHG this bitch like usual but fuck it. I don't play political bs and if I did I'd save it for a thread that gave a fuck.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You ruined this thread you piece of garbage


No shit. I want to talk about buds and good things. Save ur negativity for the fucking gutter


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 23, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> No shit. I want to talk about buds and good things. Save ur negativity for the fucking gutter


Big time. Post them pics son!!


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 23, 2016)

My orkle popping and my tahoe sap looks fire as fuck. Just ordered my strawberry switchblade og from tdt. I'm gonna get in that like some fine pussy for sure


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 23, 2016)

This all started over stax? That's some baby tahoe sap. Unbelievable short internodel spacing.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 23, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Go whine somewhere else then or just put your pics or just shut up


We can step out of the threads and square the fuck up any old day bro. Talk shit all you want just back it up when we face 2 face. Anyone can be big on the forum, this isn't the place for negativity so peace the fuck out! IHG here all day brother.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 23, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Na I'm good. I'll listen to the pussy flaps flapping in the wind..


You don't like that the thread veered off topic? Can't say I blame you.

This thread is 217 pages and counting. I've been here since page #1, as has BigLittleJohn. I'd conservatively guess that the 2 of us have posted 20% of the pics and discussions here. James hasn't been on this thread as much, but he's among the elite posters on RIU. So who are you?

What a shame for you, that we took 5 pages and 2 days to respectfully talk through issues that far outweigh viewing your seedlings. Get over it, jrock, or don't. There's 212 pages of IHG before this. That should last you for days.



madininagyal said:


> Go whine somewhere else then or just put your pics or just shut up


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 23, 2016)

Sure thing bud. Ur awesome. Round of applause for u. Keep up the good work lmao.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 23, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I appreciate the backing. I just wanna IHG this bitch like usual but fuck it. I don't play political bs and if I did I'd save it for a thread that gave a fuck.


Man post your pics fam. If you not helping anybody you'll be helping me I have a shit ton of ihg gear. Don't get side tracked by nothing or nobody. Post on


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 23, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Man post your pics fam. If you not helping anybody you'll be helping me I have a shit ton of ihg gear. Don't get side tracked by nothing or nobody. Post on


Yep, pics are the only way to get a thread back on topic. If they don't forget what they were taking about, and start drooling over your fire, there are only two possibilities. #1 they aren't a true stoner, and don't belong here. #2 you aren't as good a grower as you think, and your shit ain't fire! lol


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm quiet and don't talk very much around here but I'm always on, always reading. I must say I actually found it refreshing to listen to people of various backgrounds RESPECTFULLY discussing some major issues facing society. To me it shows that there may be some small sliver of hope for humanity.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 23, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> I'm quiet and don't talk very much around here but I'm always on, always reading. I must say I actually found it refreshing to listen to people of various backgrounds RESPECTFULLY discussing some major issues facing society. To me it shows that there may be some small sliver of hope for humanity.


 Thanks for this post.


----------



## Odin* (Sep 24, 2016)

@ShyGuru @BigLittlejohn Amen to that.


Now where's this IHG fire I keep hearing about?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't currently have any IHG gear flowering. Nobody wants to see the veg shots of my 2 Mother of all Cherries going.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Sep 24, 2016)

here ya go, some of the last batch of animal pie cured out, stay so stoned cant remember if i posted this pic or not...lol,, no ihg flowering at moment


----------



## v.s one (Sep 24, 2016)

Chop day!!! Grand double purple.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 24, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Na I'm good. I'll listen to the pussy flaps flapping in the wind. I got a thread so no worries bud. Take ur negativity elsewhere this isn't the place bud. Peace.





jrock420 said:


> We can step out of the threads and square the fuck up any old day bro. Talk shit all you want just back it up when we face 2 face. Anyone can be big on the forum, this isn't the place for negativity so peace the fuck out! IHG here all day brother.


Yeah right that all im about!!! Sorry I hurt your pussy with my word don't worry I can do some fisting too seem you like to get fucked up bro ,peace...


----------



## TimeToBurn (Sep 24, 2016)

Has anyone smoked the Purple Hulk crosses? I know most of the animal cookie crosses get good smoke reports but haven't read any on the Hulk crosses.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 24, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Has anyone smoked the Purple Hulk crosses? I know most of the animal cookie crosses get good smoke reports but haven't read any on the Hulk crosses.


Got the purple sherb in veg will keep you updated asap when I start flower


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 24, 2016)

These were purple from the get go and the frost keeps pouring on every time I look at them. Mendoglue.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Sep 24, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> don't worry I can do some fisting too seem you like to get fucked up


Fisting??? Uh oh that's one fight I don't wanna see


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 24, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I don't currently have any IHG gear flowering. Nobody wants to see the veg shots of my 2 Mother of all Cherries going.


I wouldn't mind seeing her in veg. I always like seing plants in veg so I got an idea of how big and broad they go before flower. Is she tall and lanky or short and bushy?


----------



## volusian (Sep 24, 2016)

I'd like to see some veg shots!


BigLittlejohn said:


> I don't currently have any IHG gear flowering. Nobody wants to see the veg shots of my 2 Mother of all Cherries going.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 24, 2016)

Here are some shots of one of them. I flipped one today and the lights are out but here is the other. Contemplating flipping it as well


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 24, 2016)

Bubba Dojo 12-12 from seed ..chopped her down tonight


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 24, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here are some shots of one of them. I flipped one today and the lights are out but here is the other. Contemplating flipping it as well
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789025 View attachment 3789027


How long you been vegging them


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 24, 2016)

2 spirit animal
1 eagle scout
1 purple sherb x dosido


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You ruined this thread you piece of garbage





TimeToBurn said:


> Has anyone smoked the Purple Hulk crosses? I know most of the animal cookie crosses get good smoke reports but haven't read any on the Hulk crosses.


few months away from answer from me but would like to know how smoke is as well


----------



## sethimus (Sep 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You ruined this thread you piece of garbage


triggered. now you know why we europeans see you as the crazy ones, it takes just one little sentence and you all go berserk like mad people. too funny

btw: this year in germany police fired 40 rounds and killed 10 ppl. in a 82 million country. now keep on hating and killing each other like animals because having guns is your god given right (or something)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 25, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3788740 View attachment 3788741 View attachment 3788742 Chop day!!! Grand double purple.


Wow man, that came out freakin DANK!!


----------



## greencropper (Sep 25, 2016)

sethimus said:


> triggered. now you know why we europeans see you as the crazy ones, it takes just one little sentence and you all go berserk like mad people. too funny
> 
> btw: this year in germany police fired 40 rounds and killed 10 ppl. in a 82 million country. now keep on hating and killing each other like animals because having guns is your god given right (or something)


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 25, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> How long you been vegging them


About 3 weeks fam. I don't remember the exact date I popped them but it was definitely this month.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 25, 2016)

Here is the one I flipped yesterday.


----------



## lio lacidem (Sep 25, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here is the one I flipped yesterday.View attachment 3789246


Nice bush!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 25, 2016)

sethimus said:


> triggered. now you know why we europeans see you as the crazy ones, it takes just one little sentence and you all go berserk like mad people. too funny
> 
> btw: this year in germany police fired 40 rounds and killed 10 ppl. in a 82 million country. now keep on hating and killing each other like animals because having guns is your god given right (or something)


Lol Germany coming in here talking about killing people like animals. I won't even. Too easy.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow man, that came out freakin DANK!!


For what it is and who it's for. It didn't come out bad. There purple hulk male is legit no complaints.


----------



## sethimus (Sep 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lol Germany coming in here talking about killing people like animals. I won't even. Too easy.


first nations
slaves
korea
vietnam
laos
south america
afghanistan 
iraq
afghanistan (again)
iraq (again)
yemen
syria

did i miss something?

oh yes, war on drugs. thanks for that one especially


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 25, 2016)

mendobreath x dosidos in veg...doesn't look like anything special yet.....


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 25, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here are some shots of one of them. I flipped one today and the lights are out but here is the other. Contemplating flipping it as well
> 
> 
> View attachment 3789025 View attachment 3789027


Dwc right?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 25, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Dwc right?


Yessir.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 26, 2016)

Crypt keeper x dosido. Last day of veg. Classic og funk smell with slight notes of lemon and some kind of savory herb. Out of my freebie pack from oes this my possible keeper, kept two cuts just in case.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 26, 2016)

Crypt keeper x dosido #2 not much nose to her in veg. Bushier pheno than my other by far, and responded to topping well.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 26, 2016)

Noah's ark fems I have running. So far I am really liking this cross. I have a mutant runt but smells like a bag full of fresh cut limes(not pictured) hope she turns around and hold those smell characteristics.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> You don't like that the thread veered off topic? Can't say I blame you.
> 
> This thread is 217 pages and counting. I've been here since page #1, as has BigLittleJohn. I'd conservatively guess that the 2 of us have posted 20% of the pics and discussions here. James hasn't been on this thread as much, but he's among the elite posters on RIU. So who are you?
> 
> What a shame for you, that we took 5 pages and 2 days to respectfully talk through issues that far outweigh viewing your seedlings. Get over it, jrock, or don't. There's 212 pages of IHG before this. That should last you for days.


 Whaaa


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Relentless, CSI Humboldt and Cannarado is killing the fem seed game right now and I didn't think I would say this but IHG is killing as of late too. They may be pumping out crosses at very high but I'm seeing fire stuff come from it. They need better quality control and I think it will get better as I'm sure they will upgrade from what they had been doing. I need those first three breeders tho
> 
> Nobody should have to keep emailing someone about a product they have already paid for. You don't have to do this with Apple or any other company selling product except some of the banks and it's sad. They won't last long tho nobody gonna keep putting up with that and I keep hearing Firestax owes too many breeders. Taking money that's supposed to pay one breeder and buying stock from another. He won't last it will be another Cannazon and others like that.


Agreed


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 26, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> They have a few strains on Greenpoint again going for the low. Twisted velvet is at 25$
> 
> This twisted velvet


Looks good


----------



## Triple oh gee (Sep 26, 2016)

dank team hookin it up as usual,anyone know if family vault purp x purp hulk is fem or reg? Or the purp sherb fem or reg?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 26, 2016)

Nice score !


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Sep 26, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3790353 dank team hookin it up as usual,anyone know if family vault purp x purp hulk is fem or reg? Or the purp sherb fem or reg?


I think if they aren't marked Fem. they are regs, that's my experience.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Sep 26, 2016)

@amos thanks bro, in house keeps the freeebies interesting, @Kcbscrogger thx for the info , not a big fan of regs but the purp crosses il make an exception


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Sep 26, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Has anyone smoked the Purple Hulk crosses? I know most of the animal cookie crosses get good smoke reports but haven't read any on the Hulk crosses.


I got a double purple doja x purple hulk coming down the pipeline soon i hope ill post veg flower pics


----------



## cheeseofchud (Sep 26, 2016)

lio lacidem said:


> Nice bush!


 why thank you!


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 26, 2016)

who got the squaredance?


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 26, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> who got the squaredance?


They haven't released that yet


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 26, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Agreed


I'm collecting all their gear atm. I need to grab some more cannardo gear but i wait till I can get them for 85 or less. I got most of csi gear and a ton of awesome fem freebies from them. Stuff like humbolt purple snow x bubba kush. I dunno why that is even a freebie it's gonna kill it. All freebies I got from csi are feminized 5 packs, 2 short a fullpack which brings me back as a customer


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 26, 2016)

Mendoglue is looking like a keeper. I'd definitely suggest people try it.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 26, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Mendoglue is looking like a keeper. I'd definitely suggest people try it.View attachment 3790636 View attachment 3790637


I definately wanna grab a pack of her but haven't managed to find it yet.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 26, 2016)

Pretty sure tdt has them. I found the pheno I was looking for so I hit with my keeper mendoglue male for f2s.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 26, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3788448 here ya go, some of the last batch of animal pie cured out, stay so stoned cant remember if i posted this pic or not...lol,, no ihg flowering at moment


Man I'm thinking of getting those. Neptune has some fems available. How's the smoke and grow on the purple animal kush?


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 26, 2016)

Leave for ten days and come back to this. Nitro cookies






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 28, 2016)

two fem Buffalo OG in the paper towel. Check back in a few moths lol.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 28, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> two fem Buffalo OG in the paper towel. Check back in a few moths lol.


Keep us posted my man....


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 28, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Keep us posted my man....


don't worry, i will, but it will be a while. they gotta be at least 4ft to even touch my flower trellis


----------



## volusian (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 28, 2016)

volusian said:


> View attachment 3792411


Eagle Scout is old school


----------



## SanchoOG1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> AfghanimalView attachment 3663319 Demon og (Hellraiser og x animal cookie)View attachment 3663317 afghanimal(pure afghan x animal cookie)View attachment 3663320 a few babies fig I'd share,stoked for these


How was the afghanimal compared to the animal pie ? Really debating on which one to order from the two. Which one would you recommend ? 
By the way, your animal pie came out phenomenal ! Very beautiful.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 29, 2016)

SanchoOG1 said:


> How was the afghanimal compared to the animal pie ? Really debating on which one to order from the two. Which one would you recommend ?
> By the way, your animal pie came out phenomenal ! Very beautiful.


Just get both and save ur self the hassle lol.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 29, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> don't worry, i will, but it will be a while. they gotta be at least 4ft to even touch my flower trellis


That's exactly how I do. 3.5 to 4 ft into flower tent. Finish almost as tall as me and I'm 5'10 lol


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 29, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Pretty sure tdt has them. I found the pheno I was looking for so I hit with my keeper mendoglue male for f2s.


They probably sold out fast. I been on tdt for a minute and never seen them. Once I do their mine. If u find any for sale let a brother know.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> They probably sold out fast. I been on tdt for a minute and never seen them. Once I do their mine. If u find any for sale let a brother know.


If not I am sure East will get you some f2s if you can't find them.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That's exactly how I do. 3.5 to 4 ft into flower tent. Finish almost as tall as me and I'm 5'10 lol


Yeah, but for me it's just how i do my OG's. Mine usually finish around 5ft, but i supercrop in flower to keep them under control. Always trying to get that magic number of 8-12zips per plant. That size seems to be the sweet spot in my garden for max yield/minimum waste.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 29, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> If not I am sure East will get you some f2s if you can't find them.


That would be gangster. I dunno why the fuck they so hard to find. I know thug pug put up pugsbreath mendo breath x mendo breath uv and that shits impossible to find seems like.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 29, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Yeah, but for me it's just how i do my OG's. Mine usually finish around 5ft, but i supercrop in flower to keep them under control. Always trying to get that magic number of 8-12zips per plant. That size seems to be the sweet spot in my garden for max yield/minimum waste.


Yeah I super crop to keep my canopy even depending on the strains I'm running. I'm in a 10 by 4 by 8 and usually try to get about a lb plus per harvest per side. So about a lb+ a month.


----------



## jwreck (Sep 29, 2016)

volusian said:


> View attachment 3792411


Where did you get those?


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I super crop to keep my canopy even depending on the strains I'm running. I'm in a 10 by 4 by 8 and usually try to get about a lb plus per harvest per side. So about a lb+ a month.


You growing in dirt? I started in dirt, then went hydro, now, I'm coco. It has been the best compromise between quality and quantity......actually i could never get my dirt game on point, so it has been the best of both worlds. My 2x5 pulled just over 2lbs last run, and i'm mid harvest of what looks like a repeat. Pretty sure the blumats were key, constant feeding pushing the limits.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 29, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> You growing in dirt? I started in dirt, then went hydro, now, I'm coco. It has been the best compromise between quality and quantity......actually i could never get my dirt game on point, so it has been the best of both worlds. My 2x5 pulled just over 2lbs last run, and i'm mid harvest of what looks like a repeat. Pretty sure the blumats were key, constant feeding pushing the limits.


just to clarify this is one section of a much larger room. lots of light and fresh air were key, not to mention strain.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That would be gangster. I dunno why the fuck they so hard to find. I know thug pug put up pugsbreath mendo breath x mendo breath uv and that shits impossible to find seems like.


East is a quality breeder. He knows what he is doing. I am running one of his skywalker crosses now. You may be able to save yourself some aggravation by just reaching out to him for some of his f2s.


----------



## SanchoOG1 (Sep 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Just get both and save ur self the hassle lol.


I like the way you think lol.. I think that might just have to happen. I just hope to find a pheno like the one Triple oh gee just finished curing.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Sep 29, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> You growing in dirt? I started in dirt, then went hydro, now, I'm coco. It has been the best compromise between quality and quantity......actually i could never get my dirt game on point, so it has been the best of both worlds. My 2x5 pulled just over 2lbs last run, and i'm mid harvest of what looks like a repeat. Pretty sure the blumats were key, constant feeding pushing the limits.


How you feeding the coco if you dont mind me asking? Im running coco too


----------



## jwreck (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey is anyone familiar with urban green birmingham seedbank? They seem to have a lot of stuff in stock that is sold out erywhere else


----------



## greencropper (Sep 29, 2016)

jwreck said:


> Hey is anyone familiar with urban green birmingham seedbank? They seem to have a lot of stuff in stock that is sold out erywhere else


link >>>> urbangreenbirmingham.co.uk


----------



## greencropper (Sep 29, 2016)

rare pic Platinum Buffalo


----------



## cheeseofchud (Sep 29, 2016)

wowzers!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 29, 2016)

Folks I need help identifying some critters that live in my potting mix. Thank for the help


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That would be gangster. I dunno why the fuck they so hard to find. I know thug pug put up pugsbreath mendo breath x mendo breath uv and that shits impossible to find seems like.


Hit me up bro I'll have some ready soon. The mother and father I used were both phenomenal.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 30, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> How you feeding the coco if you dont mind me asking? Im running coco too


Jacks 321 formula


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Sep 30, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Folks I need help identifying some critters that live in my potting mix. Thank for the help View attachment 3793334 View attachment 3793336 View attachment 3793333


Not sure what is but you can get some spinosad concentrate and wipe out anything. You can get it on amazon looks to be safe for plants and humans. Spinosad is used on humans and pets to kill head lice, fleas, and its approved for organic farming. From what ive read it will kill pretty much any insect safely.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Sep 30, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Jacks 321 formula


You bottom or top feed? Im currently flooding from the bottom but in the near future im going to go dtw top feed and run the coco against dtw grodan blocks. I have a feeling the grodans will yield more but the coco plants will smell and taste better.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 30, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> You growing in dirt? I started in dirt, then went hydro, now, I'm coco. It has been the best compromise between quality and quantity......actually i could never get my dirt game on point, so it has been the best of both worlds. My 2x5 pulled just over 2lbs last run, and i'm mid harvest of what looks like a repeat. Pretty sure the blumats were key, constant feeding pushing the limits.


Lol me it's the other way started with coco and never gone back to it since I use dirt and time to time some autoflower in dwc for a quick harvest


----------



## volusian (Sep 30, 2016)

The ogkb v2.1 and jellybreath came from firestax and the rest from the dankteam.


jwreck said:


> Where did you get those?


----------



## greencropper (Sep 30, 2016)

im wondering if its here we go again with the 'Femgulars' issue with labelling on IHG packs? note the mendoglue bottom left listed as Reg, yet on some sites its listed as Fem?


----------



## greencropper (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 30, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> You bottom or top feed? Im currently flooding from the bottom but in the near future im going to go dtw top feed and run the coco against dtw grodan blocks. I have a feeling the grodans will yield more but the coco plants will smell and taste better.


I used to do flood and drain from the bottom w/ a home made system, 2 1/2 gal buckets and totes for a res. I get the same results from coco, but mainly b/c it's more forgiving. I could never get a perfect hydro run, something always went wrong, mainly ph swings. I hand water and use blumats....DTW, but theres really no waste. If you need more info, send me a message, i have no secrets got most of the info from here. Just don't want to derail this thread.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 30, 2016)

greencropper said:


> View attachment 3793795
> 
> im wondering if its here we go again with the 'Femgulars' issue with labelling on IHG packs? note the mendoglue bottom left listed as Reg, yet on some sites its listed as Fem?


Out of my 10 pack of mendo glue fems I got 2 females and 6 males out of what I popped. What does that tell you.... granted I got a keeper male and female but still. If I have inhouse fems I consider them regs until proving otherwise.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 30, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Out of my 10 pack of mendo glue fems I got 2 females and 6 males out of what I popped. What does that tell you.... granted I got a keeper male and female but still. If I have inhouse fems I consider them regs until proving otherwise.


lol 6 males ffs...good if you want to breed/outcross with them?...which i do, yours look awesome man!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 30, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Out of my 10 pack of mendo glue fems I got 2 females and 6 males out of what I popped. What does that tell you.... granted I got a keeper male and female but still. If I have inhouse fems I consider them regs until proving otherwise.


Effin a really? Jeez still got my fingers crossed for mine. One of the 6 spit pistils... Still waiting on the others.


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 30, 2016)

Nitro cookies














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## SanchoOG1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Looking very nice Kmog !


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 30, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> If I have inhouse fems I consider them regs until proving otherwise.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 1, 2016)

SanchoOG1 said:


> I like the way you think lol.. I think that might just have to happen. I just hope to find a pheno like the one Triple oh gee just finished curing.


Or this one 


greencropper said:


> View attachment 3793800


Man totally forgot how greedy uk seedbank are lol 90£ is too much lol


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 1, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Out of my 10 pack of mendo glue fems I got 2 females and 6 males out of what I popped. What does that tell you.... granted I got a keeper male and female but still. If I have inhouse fems I consider them regs until proving otherwise.


Except my animal pie and my rainbow cookie they are all reg for me unless I get proof the only reason I still pop seed is because I have only fire from them but I didn't had any issue so far with my fem pack


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 1, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Except my animal pie and my rainbow cookie they are all reg for me unless I get proof the only reason I still pop seed is because I have only fire from them but I didn't had any issue so far with my fem pack


The only issue I have really seen other people have with in house is (fem seeds being regular) or labeling issues.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 1, 2016)

Uncirculated/Ogkb x Purple Hulk 
Day 60


----------



## SanchoOG1 (Oct 1, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Or this one View attachment 3794448
> 
> 
> Man totally forgot how greedy uk seedbank are lol 90£ is too much lol


That, looks stunning !  Great job  How many seeds did you pop ? Just wondering how many i should pop in order to find a keeper.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 1, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Or this one View attachment 3794448
> 
> 
> Man totally forgot how greedy uk seedbank are lol 90£ is too much lol



90 UK pounds = US$116, are you sure the UK banks are the only ones guilty of overpricing? OES^^^


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Oct 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> View attachment 3794648
> 90 UK pounds = US$116, are you sure the UK banks are the only ones guilty of overpricing?


Thats the standard price for the inhouse fem packs. I complained about the price increase when it first happened but i have to say its not bad considering its a 10 pack of fems. He said too thats the last increase unless its a limited drop.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 1, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Thats the standard price for the inhouse fem packs. I complained about the price increase when it first happened but i have to say its not bad considering its a 10 pack of fems. .


And always fem extras tossed in - at least, _marked _fem.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 1, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Thats the standard price for the inhouse fem packs. I complained about the price increase when it first happened but i have to say its not bad considering its a 10 pack of fems. He said too thats the last increase unless its a limited drop.


and most IHG that has been grown out here is very good too, so theres value there


----------



## v.s one (Oct 1, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Thats the standard price for the inhouse fem packs. I complained about the price increase when it first happened but i have to say its not bad considering its a 10 pack of fems. He said too thats the last increase unless its a limited drop.


The price for fems ain't bad I will that pay all day but to pop ten and not get females. Fuck that. Excuse my language.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 1, 2016)

v.s one said:


> The price for fems ain't bad I will that pay all day but to pop ten and not get females. Fuck that. Excuse my language.


for sure with Eastcoasttreez getting 6 males with his mendoglue....but what fire those 2 remaining gals turned out to be!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> View attachment 3794648
> 90 UK pounds = US$116, are you sure the UK banks are the only ones guilty of overpricing? OES^^^


OES is overpriced on all their stock....then add another $25 for international postage....screw that!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Oct 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> OES is overpriced on all their stock....then add another $25 for international postage....screw that!


OES is good people


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea it's bullshit for sure but the inhouse guys take care of me if problems arise so I keep popping because all the plants have been fire.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 1, 2016)

They sent me another pack of mendoglue for my troubles. Debating whether I hold onto it or get rid of it though I allready found my keeper.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> OES is overpriced on all their stock....then add another $25 for international postage....screw that!


cant beat sourpatch's $40 international shipping lol....with greenline coming up a close second with $30


----------



## greencropper (Oct 1, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> They sent me another pack of mendoglue for my troubles. Debating whether I hold onto it or get rid of it though I allready found my keeper.


keep it in case your keeper get a bug or a light falls on it?, insurance bro!


----------



## larry bird 77 (Oct 1, 2016)

I have 5 mendoglue in veg,very bad germ/rate 5/10, the seeds seems immature,will see for the sex


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> cant beat sourpatch's $40 international shipping lol....with greenline coming up a close second with $30


It's bloody extortion hey. Considering it costs no more than £9 for postage with uk banks and they don't have issues getting through.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> It's bloody extortion hey. Considering it costs no more than £9 for postage with uk banks and they don't have issues getting through.


thats true, theres no excuse cept its just a greedy grab for money...banks like that are not fondly remembered


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thats true, theres no excuse cept its just a greedy grab for money...banks like that are not fondly remembered
> View attachment 3794886


Ha ha love Mr Bean, he sums up a lot of things very well!


----------



## greencropper (Oct 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha love Mr Bean, he sums up a lot of things very well!


lol yeah he is one rubberfaced dude!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 1, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> They sent me another pack of mendoglue for my troubles. Debating whether I hold onto it or get rid of it though I allready found my keeper.


Lemme know I'll buy it at fair cost any day.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 2, 2016)

SanchoOG1 said:


> That, looks stunning !  Great job  How many seeds did you pop ? Just wondering how many i should pop in order to find a keeper.


Just popped 2 and the 2.pheno was great buy my favorite in this grow.was the rainbow cookie


----------



## shonuff_305 (Oct 2, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> They sent me another pack of mendoglue for my troubles. Debating whether I hold onto it or get rid of it though I allready found my keeper.


Send it to me. Ill put it to gud use. Lol


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 2, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 3, 2016)

Was curious if some one can clear this up for me. Was going through my vault of beans trying to decide what to run next. Does this mean the ogkb on this cross is the male?


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 3, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Was curious if some one can clear this up for me. Was going through my vault of beans trying to decide what to run next. Does this mean the ogkb on this cross is the male?View attachment 3795812


Og kush breath 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 3, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Was curious if some one can clear this up for me. Was going through my vault of beans trying to decide what to run next. Does this mean the ogkb on this cross is the male?View attachment 3795812


Og kush breath 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Og kush breath
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Whats og kush breath?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 3, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Was curious if some one can clear this up for me. Was going through my vault of beans trying to decide what to run next. Does this mean the ogkb on this cross is the male?View attachment 3795812


I'm growing a cross that I had labled uncirculated/Ogkb x Purple Hulk. 

Perhaps female.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 3, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Whats og kush breath?


To the best of my knowledge a high yielding gsc cut/pheno

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> To the best of my knowledge a high yielding gsc cut/pheno
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Lol


Gonefishn7420 said:


> Was curious if some one can clear this up for me. Was going through my vault of beans trying to decide what to run next. Does this mean the ogkb on this cross is the male?View attachment 3795812


He asked if it meant if ogkb was the male. Og kush breath is the name of the person that came across the pheno of ogkb.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 3, 2016)

Uncirculated / Ogkb X{ Purple Hulk }
Kush for breakfast.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 3, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> He asked if it meant if ogkb was the male. Og kush breath is the name of the person that came across the pheno of ogkb.


Ya I was curious about this ogkb being the male of the cross? I was under the impression the ogkb would be the female
, But have seen a time thread on IC about a guy breeding with an ogkb male he found from bag seed. Thank for the replies


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The only reason brisco county beams aren't on my list is be cause I dont have a worked line/enough beans of seeds strain to be officially named.
> 
> Most fire gear I've grown out recently though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


The new testers are almost ready.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> The new testers are almost ready.


Down to run any briscos. Last batch was straight fire 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Oct 3, 2016)

About to hunt some ogkb soon. I dont know which side was the male but ill check out both on both sides. im sure some fire on the secret weapon side too.


----------



## volusian (Oct 3, 2016)

Secret weapon is the male


GreenLegend420 said:


> About to hunt some ogkb soon. I dont know which side was the male but ill check out both on both sides. im sure some fire on the secret weapon side too.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 3, 2016)

Proper nomenclature states: Fem x Male.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 3, 2016)

Just popped a singular Tahoe Star (Tahoe OG x Sensi Star). I am currently growing a freebie Delicious Seeds Critical Sensi Star and I am pretty impressed so far, I just had to purchase a reliable replacement and this seemed just the ticket.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 3, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> About to hunt some ogkb soon. I dont know which side was the male but ill check out both on both sides. im sure some fire on the secret weapon side too.


got a pack of those on standby, purchased back when TDT used to send international, watching with interest bro


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 3, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Proper nomenclature states: Fem x Male.


Ya that's what I thought as well but the more I looked into it, I was having a hard time finding ogkb males being used by breeders , so kinda had me stumped.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 4, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> About to hunt some ogkb soon. I dont know which side was the male but ill check out both on both sides. im sure some fire on the secret weapon side too.


Looking forward to starting those I have a pack in the stash

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Oct 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> got a pack of those on standby, purchased back when TDT used to send international, watching with interest bro





kmog33 said:


> Looking forward to starting those I have a pack in the stash
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


For sure ill post on it. Will be about a month or so before they get started. Im not sure how secret the secret weapon is but if you guys dont know what it is i do.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 4, 2016)

So here is another plate of a plant I partialy took down.

Purple sherbert..

  


Everything from In house that I have grown has been good.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 4, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> About to hunt some ogkb soon. I dont know which side was the male but ill check out both on both sides. im sure some fire on the secret weapon side too.


I got a pack of those, let me know how they turn out .


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 4, 2016)

Finally grabbed some bubba x and a pack of platinum buffalo. I'm excited to start them both up.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 4, 2016)

I flipped Mother of all Cherries and it shot a pistil so I have a girl. Also have a male flowering in a closet that I am going to chuck some pollen with


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 4, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So here is another plate of a plant I partialy took down.
> 
> Purple sherbert..
> 
> ...


Look good how is the smell?


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 5, 2016)

Nitro cookies


























Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 5, 2016)

Amos what you working on bro?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Amos what you working on bro?


If it was work I wouldn't do it amigo. 

Every summer for the past few years, I'll set some clones and seedlings on the back deck and chuck some pollen. This year I tried to reverse my keeper goji to make some female gojis, but it failed. Instead, I hit the clones with two agent orange males. Drying at the moment are orange goji, GDPv2 x AO, and fat grape cheese x AO. This is the goji keeper.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 6, 2016)

So that solution didnt work or dos something else go wrong with the femm goji project?

I accidently killed your hd x sc but have a cut in veg going now. Was very irritated with myself over that.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Oct 6, 2016)

Is there a really good thread on breeding from start to finish on rollitup (or another site) you guys know of? I havent done any breeding yet but i hope to eventually but i want to read up on some good info first. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 6, 2016)

In the advanced section there is a whole breeders forum. Some good threads. Also the mycotek thread in this forum, pinhead gives a small lesson.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Oct 6, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> In the advanced section there is a whole breeders forum. Some good threads. Also the mycotek thread in this forum, pinhead gives a small lesson.


Thanks you sir! I promise when i dive in and make it through im gifting packs to all the homies that helped me out!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 6, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Thanks you sir! I promise when i dive in and make it through im gifting packs to all the homies that helped me out!


Do you plan on making original crosses or using other breeders gear?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Oct 6, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Do you plan on making original crosses or using other breeders gear?


Crossing up phenos ive hunted or will hunt of other breeders gear that i have or will get. Its non profit man im just addicted in the hunting. 

Honestly i have no idea what the breeding etiquette is in using others gear but i figure if im not selling it, it shouldnt matter?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 6, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Crossing up phenos ive hunted or will hunt of other breeders gear that i have or will get. Its non profit man im just addicted in the hunting.
> 
> Honestly i have no idea what the breeding etiquette is in using others gear but i figure if im not selling it, it shouldnt matter?


Lol. This has been the tiff of many of a breeder. In general they want you to create your own male and then breed out a cross.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Oct 6, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lol. This has been the tiff of many of a breeder. In general they want you to create your own male and then breed out a cross.


Like i said i dont know anything about any of it yet. Ive never bred ever lol. I got a lot of studying to do before you know but i dont want to be "that guy" for sure.

I dont have any males right now though just a female if im able to hold on to it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Honestly i have no idea what the breeding etiquette is in using others gear but i figure if im not selling it, it shouldnt matter?


Just my opinion, but even if you wanted to be a bean vendor, you'd be good making crosses of any beans you purchased - they're yours to do as you want. Personally, the only thing I would consider off limits would be making straight Fs and Ss [ can never remember if it's 1 or 2] that are straight knockoffs of the one parent strain. Even so, I've seen Connoisseur offer femmed GDP, so who knows?



BigLittlejohn said:


> So that solution didnt work or dos something else go wrong with the femm goji project?
> 
> I accidently killed your hd x sc but have a cut in veg going now. Was very irritated with myself over that.


I was hoping to have a look and report on that HDxSC. Was it a shirley?

The solution created this life form from the treated clone:


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Oct 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Just my opinion, but even if you wanted to be a bean vendor, you'd be good making crosses of any beans you purchased - they're yours to do as you want. Personally, the only thing I would consider off limits would be making straight Fs and Ss [ can never remember if it's 1 or 2] that are straight knockoffs of the one parent strain. Even so, I've seen Connoisseur offer femmed GDP, so who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what i thought but i really didnt know. I figured its straight wrong to make like sinmint f whatever and sell cause they're out of stock or make f's and re name them i would never do that but i thought it was ok to buy strain a and b and make strain c if you want and its yours.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 6, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Thats what i thought but i really didnt know. I figured its straight wrong to make like sinmint f whatever and sell cause they're out of stock or make f's and re name them i would never do that but i thought it was ok to buy strain a and b and make strain c if you want and its yours.


Get in touch with God and let him know that you need plants created just for you so other breeders don't get mad at you


----------



## greencropper (Oct 6, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Is there a really good thread on breeding from start to finish on rollitup (or another site) you guys know of? I havent done any breeding yet but i hope to eventually but i want to read up on some good info first. Thanks in advance!


its hard to learn plant breeding from a book, ive got a few & cant get my head around some of the principles, we need a simple step by step guide to learn, person to person would be best...as it is its just the simplest of pollen chucks for me ATM


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Oct 6, 2016)

greencropper said:


> its hard to learn plant breeding from a book, ive got a few & cant get my head around some of the principles, we need a simple step by step guide to learn, person to person would be best...as it is its just the simplest of pollen chucks for me ATM


True that.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Just my opinion, but even if you wanted to be a bean vendor, you'd be good making crosses of any beans you purchased - they're yours to do as you want. Personally, the only thing I would consider off limits would be making straight Fs and Ss [ can never remember if it's 1 or 2] that are straight knockoffs of the one parent strain. Even so, I've seen Connoisseur offer femmed GDP, so who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This that same plant u posted in the bodhi thread? Outdoor?
What did u put on it?


----------



## v.s one (Oct 6, 2016)

Gdp green pheno. No complaints,


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 6, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3798500 Gdp green pheno. No complaints,


It may turn people if you wait. How far along are you. Ken's GDP turns purple between weeks 9 and 10 depending on system/environment. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Oct 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It may turn people if you wait. How far along are you. Ken's GDP turns purple between weeks 9 and 10 depending on system/environment.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Week 8 1/2. I cann see it starting to get swirls, but I'm going to 9 1/2. Then chop time.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 6, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Week 8 1/2. I cann see it starting to get swirls, but I'm going to 9 1/2. Then chop time.


Ken's cut is really a 10 week strain but at 9.5 it's still fire lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2016)

torontoke said:


> This that same plant u posted in the bodhi thread? Outdoor?
> What did u put on it?


That's the one. I bought a 3 pack of this; used the one pack per directions.

http://www.mjfemseed.com/index.html


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Just my opinion, but even if you wanted to be a bean vendor, you'd be good making crosses of any beans you purchased - they're yours to do as you want. Personally, the only thing I would consider off limits would be making straight Fs and Ss [ can never remember if it's 1 or 2] that are straight knockoffs of the one parent strain. Even so, I've seen Connoisseur offer femmed GDP, so who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a beautiful girl, thats why I am glad I took a cut. I killed it mid flowering with fuckery. Long story, short version is it drank a lot and I let the bucket go empty..ugh.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2016)

I'll change the bulb over to HPS tomorrow, so took a progress pic of the mainly IHG tent at 25 days 12 / 12. Two animal pies in the back, an unhappy runt white animal left front, and a glorious lemon cindy front right.
 
2 animal pies
  
white animal. This one has straggled along since birth...just won't get it together, Two others are in another tent; one slightly better, the other a sweet baby, thankfully.
 
Brisco County lemon cindy


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> If it was work I wouldn't do it amigo.
> 
> Every summer for the past few years, I'll set some clones and seedlings on the back deck and chuck some pollen. This year I tried to reverse my keeper goji to make some female gojis, but it failed. Instead, I hit the clones with two agent orange males. Drying at the moment are orange goji, GDPv2 x AO, and fat grape cheese x AO. This is the goji keeper.
> 
> View attachment 3798318


Orange gogi now that sounds like something I'd like to try. Hope everything goes well with your chucks you definitely got some nice looking plants.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 7, 2016)

Took out my runt nitro cookies to make more room in the tent.








still pretty packed though. Getting a fluid thin mint smell in the whole tent I'm assuming from the cannardo girls but definitely cookies up in there.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 8, 2016)

Nitro cookies





















ccc














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Oct 8, 2016)

Any pic of the rainbow cookies I just got a pack with 3 mendobreath x dosido fems for 100 with free shipping So im willing to gamble even though people talk shit about his gentics I'll take the gamble .


madininagyal said:


> Just popped 2 and the 2.pheno was great buy my favorite in this grow.was the rainbow cookie


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 8, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Any pic of the rainbow cookies I just got a pack with 3 mendobreath x dosido fems for 100 with free shipping So im willing to gamble even though people talk shit about his gentics I'll take the gamble .


Where did you order?? And look back there plenty of pics


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Oct 8, 2016)

I looked through about 40 -50 pages 
What page is it on 
I ordered on Instagram from @jose_dumb_lazy_firestaxfam on ig 2-3 day shipping


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Any pic of the rainbow cookies I just got a pack


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 8, 2016)

Animal pies @ 26 days.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 9, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Look good how is the smell?


How did i miss this. Anyhow its like guva.. im not good at describing smells.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 9, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> I looked through about 40 -50 pages
> What page is it on
> I ordered on Instagram from @jose_dumb_lazy_firestaxfam on ig 2-3 day shipping


Lol. @ this point there is 226 pages. Your best bet is to goto search (rainbow cookies) with () the way i wrote it.

Then look for [.attach.] files and pics should come up.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 9, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> I looked through about 40 -50 pages
> What page is it on
> I ordered on Instagram from @jose_dumb_lazy_firestaxfam on ig 2-3 day shipping


It's your fault I wasn't able to grab some lol


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 9, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How did i miss this. Anyhow its like guva.. im not good at describing smells.


Guava fi real?? I loves this taste hope I will have a pheno like that I bought guava ix hope to have a Nice guava pheno with it too


----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 9, 2016)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How did i miss this. Anyhow its like guva.. im not good at describing smells.


Yeah, most people are like "it has a strong odor of sour berries with creamy chocolate funk and reeks of gas gas gas!!!!" And I'm like "it smells like pot"


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3800132
> View attachment 3800138 View attachment 3800141


You got 3 girls , what were the terps lkke? I saw in this thread about some rainbow cookies males also I kinda regret purchasing now makes me question the real genetics but im still gonna pop em


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> It's your fault I wasn't able to grab some lol


Your welcome bro


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 9, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> You got 3 girls , what were the terps lkke? I saw in this thread about some rainbow cookies males also I kinda regret purchasing now makes me question the real genetics but im still gonna pop em


Seriously...read the thread, or use the search as @Lightgreen2k showed you to find all those posts. I don't recall any reports of males from rainbow cookies.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Oct 9, 2016)

I read 80 pages of this thread already I just asked about the terps but fuck it ill grow them myself.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 9, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> I read 80 pages of this thread already I just asked about the terps but fuck it ill grow them myself.


Do it. You won't


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 9, 2016)

Actually, you first asked about pics, and I gave you pics. Now you want reports - want me to grow them for you, too? 

Just giving you a little jazz...all the info is in the thread - 'search' is your friend. 



Shadowfarmer said:


> I read 80 pages of this thread already I just asked about the terps but fuck it ill grow them myself.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 9, 2016)

Two different phenos of crypt keeper x dosido, day 9.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 9, 2016)

Crypt keeper x dosido got some weird stuff going on. Flat stem and where there should be growth tips it's shooting out weird growth, just a mutated stem and fan leaf.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Oct 10, 2016)

not much to see here, but ihg freebies from dank team, cookies n cream X dosido, super interested in these


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> not much to see here, but ihg freebies from dank team, cookies n cream X dosido, super interested in these


Me, too. I've got them, also.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Oct 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Me, too. I've got them, also.


Forsure amos , cant wait to see what u can do with them, after u killed it on the rainbow cookies , ,i bought switchberry og and triple og on the promo, but started these freebies first couldnt wait, btw they germed very easily, have 2 others but there 3-4 days younger not worth postin yet


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Forsure amos , cant wait to see what u can do with them, after u killed it on the rainbow cookies , ,i bought switchberry og and triple og on the promo, but started these freebies first couldnt wait, btw they germed very easily, have 2 others but there 3-4 days younger not worth postin yet


I just hope I can get to them soon. I've got 2 animal pie and 3 white cookies almost half way home, but recently started 4 reg strains [2 of each] which will be cloned, and could make up the next 2 - 3 bloom tents depending on # of shirleys. Two of those are IHG purple animal kush femgulars - gotta try and salvage something out of that pack of fake girleys. 

Good luck on getting something killer from your babies, amigo. It's pretty cool that they named a strain after you.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 10, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3801307 View attachment 3801309 View attachment 3801310 not much to see here, but ihg freebies from dank team, cookies n cream X dosido, super interested in these


the missus doesnt mind you putting those on her clean carpet? mine would be bouncing off the walls in a fit lol


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 11, 2016)

Frost game begins nitro cookies













Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple oh gee (Oct 11, 2016)

greencropper said:


> the missus doesnt mind you putting those on her clean carpet? mine would be bouncing off the walls in a fit lol


Well, i hate taking pics under light so i took them out from under the t5's to get a clear color pic, edit: but na they sit on a cardboard box not on the carpet


----------



## Triple oh gee (Oct 11, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I just hope I can get to them soon. I've got 2 animal pie and 3 white cookies almost half way home, but recently started 4 reg strains [2 of each] which will be cloned, and could make up the next 2 - 3 bloom tents depending on # of shirleys. Two of those are IHG purple animal kush femgulars - gotta try and salvage something out of that pack of fake girleys.
> 
> Good luck on getting something killer from your babies, amigo. It's pretty cool that they named a strain after you.


Thanks boss the c &c X dosido is really interesting, i have a mutant il post pic of her tomm they sleepin, and i had to snag the triple og for that reason, i really interested in how they bred that ookb so couldnt resist, good luck on ur purple animal i havent had my hands on it yet, the animal pie il run all day,and that white animal cookie is flame, my partner has a mother of it in flower about 25 days in and its really frosty and fruity,,lookin like its gonna yield like the animal pie , i just threw 3 clones of it in flower, overall pretty stoked for this new generation of ihg packs, will be a while before i crack open switchberry and triple og , good luck on the regs hope u get all shirleys


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 12, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Crypt keeper x dosido got some weird stuff going on. Flat stem and where there should be growth tips it's shooting out weird growth, just a mutated stem and fan leaf. View attachment 3800970 View attachment 3800971 View attachment 3800972


That's a strange mutation that I'm starting to see a bit....I had it on my qrazy elephant and I saw it on another users plant in another thread. Didn't seem to affect potency for me so don't think it's anything to worry about, just looks weird lol


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Oct 12, 2016)

are all freebies fem?


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That's a strange mutation that I'm starting to see a bit....I had it on my qrazy elephant and I saw it on another users plant in another thread. Didn't seem to affect potency for me so don't think it's anything to worry about, just looks weird lol


Ya it threw me off a bit. It actually did it earlier in life and when I topped, I got rid of the weird growth, and its back at it. No flower tips anywhere on that funky part. Just those two blade "fans". I'll see what it does and throw some pics up in a week or two.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 12, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Ya it threw me off a bit. It actually did it earlier in life and when I topped, I got rid of the weird growth, and its back at it. No flower tips anywhere on that funky part. Just those two blade "fans". I'll see what it does and throw some pics up in a week or two.


Yeah mine did the same when I topped it as well, then went back. Very odd hey!


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 14, 2016)

Runt nitro cookies














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 14, 2016)

Eagle scout getting her mf frost on All up the fan leaves. Wk 3 in 12/12.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 14, 2016)

Purple sherb x dosido. Greasyyy
 
Spirit animal looking nice


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 15, 2016)

4" cubes ftw












one of my cccs is almost 5'






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Oct 15, 2016)

@kmog33 , @greencropper man man I wish I could take this one to ten days. Thanks for the info Ella's on the gdp.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 15, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3805967 @kmog33 , @greencropper man man I wish I could take this one to ten days. Thanks for the info Ella's on the gdp.View attachment 3805967


man thats coloring up real nice!, pink/purple trichs on her too...


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hey guys I got some white disco freebies and was wondering what to expect? Has anyone grown this out if so what was the flowering time and what was the high like?


----------



## toaster struedel (Oct 16, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Anyone know the genetics of "Purple Ark"? I got these as IHG freebies when my Mother of All Cherries pack arrived. I have serious reservations about running them at all.


You ever grow out them purple arks? I got some clones I'm about to flower. I got 3 fems in my TDT freebies. They have a nice piney/fruity smell.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 16, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 16, 2016)

toaster struedel said:


> You ever grow out them purple arks? I got some clones I'm about to flower. I got 3 fems in my TDT freebies. They have a nice piney/fruity smell.


Ive been waiting on you to grow em homie. 

I have a Mother of all Cherries going. This is her 22 days into flower:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 16, 2016)

popping some Buffalo Og and White Funk x Doidos today


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 16, 2016)

In house Noah's ark freebie. Second Noah's ark that has grown balls. Completely aggrevating.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 16, 2016)

And there's my hesitation to run purple ark in a nutshell (literally).


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 16, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> In house Noah's ark freebie. Second Noah's ark that has grown balls. Completely aggrevating.View attachment 3806797


No likey


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 16, 2016)

Damm i have 3 noahs ark....


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 17, 2016)

This was found 16 days in, found all through lowers. I do have 2 others 16 days in and they are rolling along just fine.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 17, 2016)

Crypt keeper x dosido . Three phenos, 16 days in. First overall easiest to grow. Starting to bulk up a bit and throw down the frost. 
Second(sorry for shitty pic) throwing good frost already but has straight magenta/purple calyxes and leaves. 
Third is my mutant weird pheno. Has some really odd growth but packing on nice frost already.
1st
  
2nd
 
3rd


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 17, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> In house Noah's ark freebie. Second Noah's ark that has grown balls. Completely aggrevating.View attachment 3806797


Maybe a safer method just to veg big enough to clone and skip the seed runs. Maybe cut down on some nutsacks in the garden...


----------



## toaster struedel (Oct 17, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> And there's my hesitation to run purple ark in a nutshell (literally).


Hopefully that won't happen, flowered one for about 3 weeks,coz I had no room for it in veg. It was reveged and reflowered , again flowered a couple weeks. Still no sign of balls, nice frost to it.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 17, 2016)

@toaster struedel 

I will be watching your run with great interest brother.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 17, 2016)

my purple gsc x animal cookies is really starting to take off, note to other people growing this strain, it likes a large container.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 17, 2016)

Would be popping some Cherry Gorilla right now but apparently I'm the only one in Canada that the new Firestaxca.com distribution centre fucking forgot


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 17, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Would be popping some Cherry Gorilla right now but apparently I'm the only one in Canada that the new Firestaxca.com distribution centre fucking forgot


? Firestorm?


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> ? Firestorm?


The cherry gorilla from IHG


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 17, 2016)

The runt send to be putting on purple fastest


















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Oct 18, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Would be popping some Cherry Gorilla right now but apparently I'm the only one in Canada that the new Firestaxca.com distribution centre fucking forgot


Give it a couple years they'll get it to you.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 18, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Would be popping some Cherry Gorilla right now but apparently I'm the only one in Canada that the new Firestaxca.com distribution centre fucking forgot


Hit josey whale on ig he send to canada too now


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 18, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Give it a couple years they'll get it to you.


Lmao yeah I know. I used firestax points too so I probably got shit listed for not using actual cash. At 2 months wait now.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 18, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Mentioned my order and the guy running it told me "wait till Wednesday and if it doesn't show I'll express you another pack, I so happen to have 1 pack of Cherry Gorilla!" How much you guys wanna bet this meathead didn't send it and is looking at my order telling me he'll "express" it.....


Shit happens , à lot more with them too but my last order is on the way I hope he didn't forgêt me too...


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 18, 2016)

Alright I rescind my meathead comment and deleted it. They showed today! Was just weird seeing ppl in Alberta get their order before me in Ontario when they're coming from Newfoundland lol.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 18, 2016)

meow

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jwreck (Oct 18, 2016)

New stock at neptune - just bought a pack of dosilato and ogkb v2.1.
Ive been looking for that v2 for a while now 
They also have some velvet pie f2 crosses that i had not seen


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## larry bird 77 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi mates, these are my 4 mendo glue,only 4 popped from ten seeds,anybody knows if there is a gorilla dom pheno? thanks in advance


----------



## Sir72 (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone have pics of animal blues? ( platnium blueberry kush x animal cookies) plan on running some outdoors next year.


----------



## blackforest (Oct 19, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3808496


Here's a finished Cherry Gorilla aka silverback (when I got it). Still one of my fav's. Its my daily smoker. Great all around strain imo.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 19, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Here's a finished Cherry Gorilla aka silverback (when I got it). Still one of my fav's. Its my daily smoker. Great all around strain imo.
> View attachment 3809412


Outstanding man!


----------



## greencropper (Oct 19, 2016)

larry bird 77 said:


> Hi mates, these are my 4 mendo glue,only 4 popped from ten seeds,anybody knows if there is a gorilla dom pheno? thanks in advanceView attachment 3809212 View attachment 3809212 View attachment 3809214 View attachment 3809215


geeez bro 4 out of 10 germination? i would be on the hotline to IHG asking for another pack compensation...but good looking specimens there!


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 20, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 20, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Here's a finished Cherry Gorilla aka silverback (when I got it). Still one of my fav's. Its my daily smoker. Great all around strain imo.
> View attachment 3809412


Nice! I grabbed this one for the "heavy" yields hopefully they are. Need to find a heavy yielder to run a few cash crops to pay off some bills lol.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 20, 2016)

Maybe do a gorilla showdown with Lollipops Sizzurp (GG4 X Grape Ape) and @Cannabliss420grow 's (GG4 X Blue Lime Pie) ...


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 20, 2016)

Thinking about picking up 3 packs of rainbow cookies tonight


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Thinking about picking up 3 packs of rainbow cookies tonight


Show restraint


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Thinking about picking up 3 packs of rainbow cookies tonight


Where??


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Show restraint


Lol i cant i have 1k and all i want is packs of cookies lmfao


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Lol i cant i have 1k and all i want is packs of cookies lmfao


Mmm i do enjoy cookies  get a variety pack of cookies. Id suggest cookies n chem but I got the last pack at greenpoint :/ cult classic enchanted cookies suppose to be rad too


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Mmm i do enjoy cookies  get a variety pack of cookies. Id suggest cookies n chem but I got the last pack at greenpoint :/ cult classic enchanted cookies suppose to be rad too


Yea im a cookie man haha


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Yea im a cookie man haha


The cookie monster


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Lol i cant i have 1k and all i want is packs of cookies lmfao


There cannabliss420 that have some good looking cookie cross you should take a look


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> There cannabliss420 that have some good looking cookie cross you should take a look


I just bought 3 packs of rainbow cookies freebies are cnc x dosidos, disco funk , sherbet x dosidos and a reg random ihg pack!!! Score $300 total


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I just bought 3 packs of rainbow cookies freebies are cnc x dosidos, disco funk , sherbet x dosidos and a reg random ihg pack!!! Score $300 total


Nice score! Sherbet dosido mmmmm


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Nice score! Sherbet dosido mmmmm


Right sounds so yummy man im blowin on some gelato its dank


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Right sounds so yummy man im blowin on some gelato its dank


Shoulda sco oped s pack of that gelato x dosido


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Shoulda sco oped s pack of that gelato x dosido


I am the do lato? Hehe yea ?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I am the do lato? Hehe yea ?


Yup that dolato  im.sitting on a couple. Should bring heat


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Yup that dolato  im.sitting on a couple. Should bring heat


Yea man he sold out he hittin me back up when hes in stock


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmm I've some CactiDo that need a split too!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2016)

It's cloning day. All 8 of these have been topped, and now have lots of clone sites. The two on left, top and bottom, are purple animal kush. The others are lifesaver [bog], shave ice [cannardo], and nightmare og x stardawg [ gp]. I'll take 3 cuts of each needing only 2 each to survive. Will likely hit any males to my goji clones taken a week ago.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Oct 21, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I just bought 3 packs of rainbow cookies freebies are cnc x dosidos, disco funk , sherbet x dosidos and a reg random ihg pack!!! Score $300 total


I got two disco funk going now. Absolutely no side branching at all untill i topped them and they stretched 4 x plus in flower. Some frost so far but nothing special. No strong terpes yet either. They are freebies though so its all good.

The #2 DF i put in the flower room got taken over by other strains so i pulled it. Have clones of it about to go back in so we'll see what happens.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> It's cloning day. All 8 of these have been topped, and now have lots of clone sites. The two on left, top and bottom, are purple animal kush. The others are lifesaver [bog], shave ice [cannardo], and nightmare og x stardawg [ gp]. I'll take 3 cuts of each needing only 2 each to survive. Will likely hit any males to my goji clones taken a week ago.
> 
> View attachment 3810605


How those shave ice lookin


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> How those shave ice lookin


In the pic, count three over from left on top row, and same on bottom row - those are the shave ice. Both quite different; the one in front is super short and squat - almost no separation in leaf formation, and I expect it to be the most difficult to clone. All 8 are lovely in their own healthy veggy way so far.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> In the pic, count three over from left on top row, and same on bottom row - those are the shave ice. Both quite different; the one in front is super short and squat - almost no separation in leaf formation, and I expect it to be the most difficult to clone. All 8 are lovely in their own healthy veggy way so far.


Ahh I see em now  fingers crossed for ladies. When you flipping the switch on em


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ahh I see em now  fingers crossed for ladies. When you flipping the switch on em


Just as soon as they veg out after giving cuts; likely 7 - 10 days. Another 2 weeks after, and the bloom tent opens up, which should be right on time. How does iced goji sound? or purple goji? or nightmare goji? or.......


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Just as soon as they veg out after giving cuts; likely 7 - 10 days. Another 2 weeks after, and the bloom tent opens up, which should be right on time. How does iced goji sound? or purple goji? or nightmare goji? or.......


Yes yes and yes  you're lovin that goji. Must be the real


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 21, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Just as soon as they veg out after giving cuts; likely 7 - 10 days. Another 2 weeks after, and the bloom tent opens up, which should be right on time. How does iced goji sound? or purple goji? or nightmare goji? or.......


down fo iced goji


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

Nitro cookies phenos 1-5 of 9

















Keeper pheno










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2016)

Hooray on the keeper, amigo ! ^ 



hockeybry2 said:


> Yes yes and yes  you're lovin that goji. Must be the real


Pretty much what you'd want in a weed plant: flavor. potency, yield....have yet to have a clone not to root, and I've taken a bunch. The mom went a little too long @ 72 days, but subsequent clones are full and ripe at 63.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Nitro cookies phenos 1-5 of 9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got 2 packs of rainbow cookies and 1 pack of nitro cookies


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Got 2 packs of rainbow cookies and 1 pack of nitro cookies


Be prepared for variation. I planted 9 beans and got 9 different phenos

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Be prepared for variation. I planted 9 beans and got 9 different phenos
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Okay sweet this your first run?


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Okay sweet this your first run?


Yeah I kept 2 phenos to run again. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Be prepared for variation. I planted 9 beans and got 9 different phenos


The one in pic 4 looks kinda gnarly, for lack of a better adjective. All healthy, but that pheno looks like it'll be a long time finishing. It sucks when I decide I don't like plants long before they're done; two of the 3 white animals in bloom now I hate, and the 3rd doesn't inspire me w/ any great smoke expectations. You never know, but actually, a lot of times you do. You know?


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> The one in pic 4 looks kinda gnarly, for lack of a better adjective. All healthy, but that pheno looks like it'll be a long time finishing. It sucks when I decide I don't like plants long before they're done; two of the 3 white animals in bloom now I hate, and the 3rd doesn't inspire me w/ any great smoke expectations. You never know, but actually, a lot of times you do. You know?


Yeah I think 4 of the 9 look like they'll be nug I like the other 5 are pulling some weird sativa traits out of the cross and are going to take much longer than the 60 days they're supposed to to finish. Like 2-3 weeks longer, which is pretty unfortunate when I want the space for other strains and I like my 8-9 week finishers. If I'm running something that goes over ten weeks at this point it better lay me out when I smoke it or yield like a dump truck lol. 

One thing I will say about IHG is there is no stability or uniformity at all. There's a lot of different for phenos, but you never know what to expect. Which is cool if you have the space/time to deal with, but my next few cycles will probably not include IHG based on the fact that their gear seems to be too unreliable in pretty much every way. 

There still is a ton of fire in their gear so I will run more of their stuff(just ordered the eternal og), but they won't get a whole pack of space in any of my areas after this run. Their prices just hit real strain/genetics prices where there should be at least some similarities between sibling beans. It's basically open pollination with fem seeds lol, seems like no selection past, "oh, these two cuts are fire." Then sprays a room of like 50 strains randomly with with colloidal silver and hopes for the best. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

That forth pheno is just a way heavier feeder than the rest as well but they're all in the same res so I'm not going to overnute 11 to make the 12th plant happy. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 21, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> The one in pic 4 looks kinda gnarly, for lack of a better adjective. All healthy, but that pheno looks like it'll be a long time finishing. It sucks when I decide I don't like plants long before they're done; two of the 3 white animals in bloom now I hate, and the 3rd doesn't inspire me w/ any great smoke expectations. You never know, but actually, a lot of times you do. You know?


Im sorry to hear that man.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Im sorry to hear that man.


The Dodgers are behind 3 - 2 going to Chicago to try to come from behind on the road. Looks dire, but it ain't over [ especially with Kersh pitching tomorrow night ]. The white animals are nearly 5 weeks in, so it ain't over. [ But it looks dire...lol ].

Of this group, 2 animal pies and 2 lemon cindys have ran like champs; the pies have me drooling. Two of the white animals never got their groove on, and are runts. The third has been healthy, but the buds just have that look of something that's gonna suck. I could be, and hope that I'm wrong. I'd post some pics, but they're under HPS, but will document them and the rest when they're done.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 21, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> The Dodgers are behind 3 - 2 going to Chicago to try to come from behind on the road. Looks dire, but it ain't over [ especially with Kersh pitching tomorrow night ]. The white animals are nearly 5 weeks in, so it ain't over. [ But it looks dire...lol ].
> 
> Of this group, 2 animal pies and 2 lemon cindys have ran like champs; the pies have me drooling. Two of the white animals never got their groove on, and are runts. The third has been healthy, but the buds just have that look of something that's gonna suck. I could be, and hope that I'm wrong. I'd post some pics, but they're under HPS, but will document them and the rest when they're done.


I know those plants for sure. I've between disdained with every lemon crippler I've popped so far for various reasons, mostly because none have turned out even slightly referencing either parent plus a couple duds so not taking stoked on that pack. Animal pies have Apollo been good, nitro cookies about 60:40 good to not so much but that's just going from looks at this point haven't finished them so I may be speaking to soon, Noah's ark was my favorite, will see about the purple gsc and eternal og packs I have/just acquired. So definitely more good than bad, but enough negative to take then out of the running for getting prime space in my flowering tents unless I find standout phenos and clone them. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## led2076 (Oct 21, 2016)

if interested... green point seeds has a few different strains up of in house gear.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 21, 2016)

Quick little shot of the "color" pheno of crypt keeper x dosido. Day 20 of flower.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 21, 2016)

Making me kinda regret drop 300$ on ihg..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Making me kinda regret drop 300$ on ihg..


Why bro


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 21, 2016)

I have a Mother of all cherries about 4 weeks in. Not much nose, not really stacking but looks decent. It was a bit of a stretcher so I bent the main over. Will snap pics tomorrow and post.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Why bro


Hope them nitro n rainbow have some decent smoke lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Hope them nitro n rainbow have some decent smoke lol


You'll def find some heat bro! I popped 6 ihg fems. 2/3 keeper quality


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You'll def find some heat bro! I popped 6 ihg fems. 2/3 keeper quality


Very nice '!! Like i need more cookies haha but i cant get enough lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Very nice '!! Like i need more cookies haha but i cant get enough lol


You got any cookies going now ?


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You got any cookies going now ?


Just forum but im gettin it out it was a great run but need to make room i have ton cookie crosses


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Just forum but im gettin it out it was a great run but need to make room i have ton cookie crosses


It's so hard for me to let good plants go. I get too attached


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> It's so hard for me to let good plants go. I get too attached


Yea man i hear that. But my beans will never get popped haha i have 5 frosted cherry cookies some buckeye purple cherry pie breath from g.stash... 1 thunderstruck lol


----------



## trippnface (Oct 21, 2016)

Platinum buffalo is mine; the wait is over!!!

on other notes; my lemon crippler killlled it.. squeezes rosin out tough!! 
cant wait to see what these buffalo do eventually though; i think it will surpass the crippler even; with luck.

who has white buffalo pics?


----------



## greencropper (Oct 21, 2016)

trippnface said:


> Platinum buffalo is mine; the wait is over!!!
> 
> on other notes; my lemon crippler killlled it.. squeezes rosin out tough!!
> cant wait to see what these buffalo do eventually though; i think it will surpass the crippler even; with luck.
> ...


i can only find 1 proper pic of the Platinum Buffalo, on ig, the_nug_whisperer, looks awesome stuff, got a pack on standby too


----------



## trippnface (Oct 22, 2016)

purple sherbert x sunset sherbert = purple sherbert?


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 22, 2016)

trippnface said:


> purple sherbert x sunset sherbert = purple sherbert?


Where have you seen this??


----------



## trippnface (Oct 22, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Where have you seen this??


https://www.instagram.com/p/BL4RuHtDHPf/?taken-by=jose_dumb_lazy

and fuck i am high; i changed that like 3 times and still got it wrong

i meant sunset sherbert x purple hulk = purple sherbert ?


cuz purple hulk is male; and they are reg seeds


* lemon crippler 73u bubble has me in a fog lol


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 22, 2016)

trippnface said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BL4RuHtDHPf/?taken-by=jose_dumb_lazy
> 
> and fuck i am high; i changed that like 3 times and still got it wrong
> 
> ...


 I was searching for it lol and yes purple sherb: sherbet x purple Hulk (dutch treat x ak47)


----------



## trippnface (Oct 22, 2016)

45u lemon crippler squish


----------



## limonene (Oct 22, 2016)

One of my 4 Tahoe cure x velvet pie freebies. She's got a tight structure and overall the tcvp freebies look better than the purchased hulk OG at this stage.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 23, 2016)

Cactido in 1wk flo with 3x stretch and I think it isn't finish!! I have taken 2 clone and next time she will be topped early nothing much to say except she will need some support soon


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 23, 2016)

Mother of all Cherries


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 24, 2016)

Black Cherry Pie BX1 grown outdoors couple dif phenos pictured


----------



## Sunny Organics (Oct 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> It's so hard for me to let good plants go. I get too attached


i grew out a sour wreck runt from dna genetics, at least thats what they said it was. the best herb ive ever had in my life, so purple everything from the stem and up was purple, frosted up golf sized dense af nugs, tasted and smelled like grapes. since it was a runt i didnt clone it.... prob the only regret i live with till this day. ill never forget her  RIP!!!!!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2016)

Tried to get a couple pics after lights out.....harder than I thought. Lo siento para poor quality, but these are at week 6.

Animal pie #1


animal pie #2



white animal 1

lemon cindy


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 24, 2016)

It's official I think I am stepping away from ihg after this round. Day 24, and she was big an frosty already, and of course I had rooted cuts of this one as well. calyxes were getting huge, and started popping nanners everywhere this was crypt keeper x dosido


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Tried to get a couple pics after lights out.....harder than I thought. Lo siento para poor quality, but these are at week 6.
> 
> Animal pie #1
> View attachment 3813336
> ...


Are they full ogkb leaners or what? They look so dank man


----------



## cannakis (Oct 25, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i got pink dragon too. but will prolly give it away... if that red dragon from barneys... I PASS
> 
> pink dragon= pink caterpillar x red dragon
> 
> never heard of pink caterpillar.... anybody?


Don't know if anyone has any pictures, but the Pink dragon ive got turned out Really nice! Two Completely different phenos though, one is like Dynasty Genetics Caramel Cough and the other like Gage Greens Mendobreath


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 25, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> It's official I think I am stepping away from ihg after this round. Day 24, and she was big an frosty already, and of course I had rooted cuts of this one as well. calyxes were getting huge, and started popping nanners everywhere this was crypt keeper x dosido View attachment 3813536


Nice big calyxes but where are the nanners?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 25, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Are they full ogkb leaners or what? They look so dank man


Yeah, thanks mo, the APs have had me droolin' for a couple of weeks now.

I have to admit, in answer to your question, that I have no idea what an ogkb leaner would look like....dead serious.  My research begins and ends pretty much at RIU, and all I look for is multiple reports from known members of tasty, stony weed that finishes < 10 weeks. I'm pretty sure that the only strain I could look at during growth and know what it is, is c-99.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 25, 2016)

Sunny Organics said:


> i grew out a sour wreck runt from dna genetics, at least thats what they said it was. the best herb ive ever had in my life, so purple everything from the stem and up was purple, frosted up golf sized dense af nugs, tasted and smelled like grapes. since it was a runt i didnt clone it.... prob the only regret i live with till this day. ill never forget her  RIP!!!!!!!


I had a bomb gal from ihg purple animal cookies... I regret not cloning her just because I didn't expect much....never will I let that happen again!


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 25, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Nice big calyxes but where are the nanners?


Only saw one straight in the middle of the pic


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 25, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Only saw one straight in the middle of the pic


Same here, 1 is enough though since there arearly probably more. I refer to have straight up ball sacs then that though because then you have to be looking in every part of the plant.


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 25, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Only saw one straight in the middle of the pic


Where? Those are calyxes...


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 25, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Where? Those are calyxes...


They were nanners. Ya it was all through out, and I chopped instantly so only snapped one pic. I will say I have had 2 of 4 Noah ark herm and the one crypt keeper x dosido, but the others are killing it. Have one that has insane color an frost. But to much risk IMO running their fems


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 25, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Where? Those are calyxes...


Maybe click the pic and zoom in... In the middle of the pic at a node there is a calyx with a dick hanging out of it. It's unfocused in the pic on the calyx I am talking air but it is there.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 25, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> They were nanners. Ya it was all through out, and I chopped instantly so only snapped one pic. I will say I have had 2 of 4 Noah ark herm and the one crypt keeper x dosido, but the others are killing it. Have one that has insane color an frost. But to much risk IMO running their fems


I know a guy that's traded out for other's unwanted IHG fems. Though possibly regretting it during a current grow, he'd still likely do it again. Need details?


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 25, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Maybe click the pic and zoom in... In the middle of the pic at a node there is a calyx with a dick hanging out of it. It's unfocused in the pic on the calyx I am talking air but it is there.


I got you bro. Must be going blind lol...


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 25, 2016)

not really impresesed with the beans i bought so far.. 3/6 germination at 125 a pack, and 1 was a 5 pack... 24/25 on all the other seeds i popped in the same drop.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Oct 25, 2016)

I have some ihg but they are all regs. They push out new strains so fast i just dont see how they could test the fems that well. I could be wrong but ive never heard or seen any ihg testers posting anything. 

I'll still run the gear though cause they have some fire just have to do some hunting and checking the fem packs for males if you run those.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 25, 2016)

bmgnoot said:


> not really impresesed with the beans i bought so far.. 3/6 germination at 125 a pack, and 1 was a 5 pack... 24/25 on all the other seeds i popped in the same drop.


What strain? That's weak. I'll be heated if mine don't germ


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I know a guy that's traded out for other's unwanted IHG fems. Though possibly regretting it during a current grow, he'd still likely do it again. Need details?


An orphanage for unwanted ihg fems. He's a saint


----------



## bmgnoot (Oct 25, 2016)

buffalo og and bubba x. 3 each


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I know a guy that's traded out for other's unwanted IHG fems. Though possibly regretting it during a current grow, he'd still likely do it again. Need details?


I know that guy. I feel like sending him something to make up for his bad current experience.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 25, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I have some ihg but they are all regs. They push out new strains so fast i just dont see how they could test the fems that well. I could be wrong but ive never heard or seen any ihg testers posting anything.
> 
> I'll still run the gear though cause they have some fire just have to do some hunting and checking the fem packs for males if you run those.


Seems they just let the market test for them. I wont touch their femms and am not overly impressed with the reg of theirs I am running.

Definitely moving on unless this MOAC wows me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 25, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I know that guy. I feel like sending him something to make up for his bad current experience.


 

I look at it like this...they were solicited after the original owner, a fine grower, documented problems and disappointments. It would be a little different if some rare Brisco County beans had been given up for them....

When they're called disappointments, that represents the experiences of two cats, amigo, and that's what we're here to do; share the knowledge. But you know....it ain't over yet, [even if it is now for the Dodgers].


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 25, 2016)

The smell coming from the Black Cherry Pie BX1 is unreal..il post dry nug shots and return with a smoke report..hope the smells translates over to flavor !! cherry cotton candy or something going on. Im impressed. 1 pheno is going right to nug run the other 3 i posted pics of have some keeper status involved.

They were regs..I agreee im gonna stick with Ihg regs only lol.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 25, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Seems they just let the market test for them. I wont touch their femms and am not overly impressed with the reg of theirs I am running.
> 
> Definitely moving on unless this MOAC wows me.


i hope she wows you bro.. i got 2 packs of those..if they trash they will collect dust forever or be traded or tossed.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 25, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> The smell coming from the Black Cherry Pie BX1 is unreal..il post dry nug shots and return with a smoke report..hope the smells translates over to flavor !! cherry cotton candy or something going on. Im impressed. 1 pheno is going right to nug run the other 3 i posted pics of have some keeper status involved.
> 
> They were regs..I agreee im gonna stick with Ihg regs only lol.


Been waiting to drop some ihg regs. Bcp bx1, sherbet remix , mendobreath f2 x plat bubba


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I know a guy that's traded out for other's unwanted IHG fems. Though possibly regretting it during a current grow, he'd still likely do it again. Need details?


Thanks for the heads up but I gonna stash them for an outdoor project in the future. They can spew all the pollen they want then and I don't have to worry a out it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, thanks mo, the APs have had me droolin' for a couple of weeks now.
> 
> I have to admit, in answer to your question, that I have no idea what an ogkb leaner would look like....dead serious.  My research begins and ends pretty much at RIU, and all I look for is multiple reports from known members of tasty, stony weed that finishes < 10 weeks. I'm pretty sure that the only strain I could look at during growth and know what it is, is c-99.


Ha ha I bet mate, just looking at it has me drooling too! 
I don't actually know 100% myself about the ogkb but just looking at those 3 finger leaves and how they're off centre, looks very similar to the ogkb I've seen! It may not be too but to my eye it does!! Top job man, I'd be super stoked with them too!!


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 25, 2016)

So had a pump go out while I was at my wedding over the weekend, may have lost most of the nitro cookies. A few may recover but no water for 5 out so days in ebb n flow is no bueno. Fortunately it just makes room for the rest I have in line so not the biggest loss. Still shitty. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> . Fortunately it just makes room for the rest I have in line so not the biggest loss. Still shitty.


Lo siento, amigo. Sounds like you're taking it as well as can be expected. We invest a lot of time and affection onto the girleys, so it can't help but hurt when we lose some.

Hope you and the new Mrs had a great weekend, at least, and congratulations.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 25, 2016)

Shucking a bunch of mendoglue f2s from green and purple pheno along with some crosses I made from them.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 25, 2016)

Mendobreath x gg4


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 25, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Shucking a bunch of mendoglue f2s from green and purple pheno along with some crosses I made from them.View attachment 3814189


Man sound soo dank!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Lo siento, amigo. Sounds like you're taking it as well as can be expected. We invest a lot of time and affection onto the girleys, so it can't help but hurt when we lose some.
> 
> Hope you and the new Mrs had a great weekend, at least, and congratulations.


At least it was only the one tent. Could have been much worse and I have some waiting to go into flower anyway that are the two best phenos of the group so it'll be alright. Also, this makes room for those orange gogis to go into seed mode 

Wedding was great. Glad to be home now to get some rest/back to work and regular life. Weddings are a mess. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 25, 2016)

My keeper Spirit Animal


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 25, 2016)

Keeper Eagle Scout


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> My keeper Spirit Animal





hockeybry2 said:


> Keeper Eagle Scout


Man, those are losers.

Luckily for you, I know this cat with some Blueberry Cheesecake fems that'll finish those packs for you.


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3814266
> View attachment 3814267 View attachment 3814269
> My keeper Spirit Animal





hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3814271
> View attachment 3814273
> View attachment 3814276
> View attachment 3814278
> Keeper Eagle Scout


Looking good fam. Keep up the good work.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Man, those are losers.
> 
> Luckily for you, I know this cat with some Blueberry Cheesecake fems that'll finish those packs for you.


Straight to the ihg orphanage


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 25, 2016)

I lied earlier....I am going to run these Velvet Pie beans no matter how I end up feeling about MOAC. Honestly forgot about them until I checked the vault for a completely different reason. I wont bother with purple ark though until I see someone else run them.

I have too much Mycotek, GrAte Gatsby and Top Dawg fire to be using valuable space on headaches.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 25, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Thanks for the heads up but I gonna stash them for an outdoor project in the future. They can spew all the pollen they want then and I don't have to worry a out it.


I never have or saw an hermie outdoor and there black cherry pie seem to be very good outdoor so maybe that the way to go with their fem


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 25, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I never have or saw an hermie outdoor and there black cherry pie seem to be very good outdoor so maybe that the way to go with their fem


Ya they are worth running at some point. I have two Noah's ark that look great and smell like a bag of cherry cotton candy. And two crypt keeper x dosido that are rolling along. One is straight magenta purplish calyx an all. And one is semi mutant but has a straight minty melon smell an is loaded with trichs at 3.5 weeks.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 26, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I never have or saw an hermie outdoor and there black cherry pie seem to be very good outdoor so maybe that the way to go with their fem


Thought I was the only one..to this day I have never had a hermie outside ever *knock on wood*


----------



## Sunny Organics (Oct 27, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Seems they just let the market test for them. I wont touch their femms and am not overly impressed with the reg of theirs I am running.
> 
> Definitely moving on unless this MOAC wows me.


i dont want to sound like im hating on ihg but my velvet cookies are taking forever to sprout. digged one up and its still the same as when i planted them. at first i thought it was a complete loss turns out theyre just very slow...not happy with them. trying out some blackberry kush by GageGreen now and theyre already sprouting.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Oct 27, 2016)

Cookies genetics are notorioius for being tough seeds to pop. Try scuffing them up and germinate them before planting in dirt.


----------



## Sunny Organics (Oct 27, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Cookies genetics are notorioius for being tough seeds to pop. Try scuffing them up and germinate them before planting in dirt.


i said that too i really hope its the genetics. they better hurry their ass up i want to take advantage of the cold lol.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 28, 2016)

These buffalo OG's are a motherfucker to pop. I put two in a paper towel to start. One popped after a few days the other nothing. After 5 days i gave up and crushed it, and it looked viable. The one that popped got damaged going into the rapid rooter, and i let it go after being on life support for two weeks. Round two put the last three in a paper towel after a good scuffing. One finally germed after 2 days. Other two passed the squeeze test, got a second scuff and went back in the paper towel. 2 days later one finally showing a tail, the other back in the towel. When i say scuff, i'm talking shell particles left on 120 grit, not that matchbox bullshit. These things are tough! My three mendobreath x dosidos....1 inch tails in 24hrs with no scuff. Not sure if it's a trait of the buffalo or what, but don't give up on them...they take longer than normal!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 28, 2016)

2 different phenos of crypt keeper x dosido freebies from oes. Showing some promise.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Oct 28, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> These buffalo OG's are a motherfucker to pop. I put two in a paper towel to start. One popped after a few days the other nothing. After 5 days i gave up and crushed it, and it looked viable. The one that popped got damaged going into the rapid rooter, and i let it go after being on life support for two weeks. Round two put the last three in a paper towel after a good scuffing. One finally germed after 2 days. Other two passed the squeeze test, got a second scuff and went back in the paper towel. 2 days later one finally showing a tail, the other back in the towel. When i say scuff, i'm talking shell particles left on 120 grit, not that matchbox bullshit. These things are tough! My three mendobreath x dosidos....1 inch tails in 24hrs with no scuff. Not sure if it's a trait of the buffalo or what, but don't give up on them...they take longer than normal!


Try a pointed scalpel  slide it through the pointy end of the seed about 1mm into the shell. Let's moisture in right where the seed would split normally.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 28, 2016)

Purple Sherbet X Dosido


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 28, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3817138
> View attachment 3817140
> Purple Sherbet X Dosido


I got some
Of these too!! Cant wait to see yours finish


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I got some
> Of these too!! Cant wait to see yours finish


They gonna be real pretty. Just wish they were more terpy and a lil more frost... But they ain't bad. Def the hardest flowers in the garden tho. Trying to figure out if she is more purple sherb or dosi


----------



## Odin* (Oct 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> They gonna be real pretty. Just wish they were more terpy and a lil more frost... But they ain't bad. Def the hardest flowers in the garden tho. Trying to figure out if she is more purple sherb or dosi



Without having experience with this particular "strain", I'd have to say that it's more purple sherb. GSC and OG are both strains that start with an early "nug up" with little pistil development, verses a bunch of pistil growth that is filed out by nug growth (like many other strains).


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 29, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Without having experience with this particular "strain", I'd have to say that it's more purple sherb. GSC and OG are both strains that start with an early "nug up" with little pistil development, verses a bunch of pistil growth that is filed out by nug growth (like many other strains).


All my favorite plants grow like that. The ogs also tend to be/start way more greasy with the frost moving out through flower from the center into the sugar leaves, whereas more sativa leaning strains that initially have way more pistil growth and will develop frost walk over the place as they grow and will look solder frosty, but will never feel as greasy/frosty as the ogs even if they look it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> All my favorite plants grow like that. The ogs also tend to be/start way more greasy with the frost moving out through flower from the center into the sugar leaves, whereas more sativa leaning strains that initially have way more pistil growth and will develop frost walk over the place as they grow and will look solder frosty, but will never feel as greasy/frosty as the ogs even if they look it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


The sherb dosi were so darn greasy way early.. But her nug structure is similar to the sherbets I've seen around which also appear pretty greasy. Hopefully that heavy frost is working its way outward


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Purple Sherbet X Dosido


Looks mega healthy.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 29, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Looks mega healthy.


Thanks brotha ... that plant/ strain is the most vigorous in the garden and same with her clones. Once my temps drop and I give her only water and teas I think her colors will be primo


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3817138
> View attachment 3817140
> Purple Sherbet X Dosido


Killin it brotha! Looks like she's about to explode with colors in the next couple weeks. My first mission when I get legal this month is to grab me that sherb cut she's a fine piece of work. Seems like it really shines in a lot of crosses.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 29, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Killin it brotha! Looks like she's about to explode with colors in the next couple weeks. My first mission when I get legal this month is to grab me that sherb cut she's a fine piece of work. Seems like it really shines in a lot of crosses.


Oh hells yeah  try to get a money dosido cut


----------



## Odin* (Oct 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> All my favorite plants grow like that. The ogs also tend to be/start way more greasy with the frost moving out through flower from the center into the sugar leaves, whereas more sativa leaning strains that initially have way more pistil growth and will develop frost walk over the place as they grow and will look solder frosty, but will never feel as greasy/frosty as the ogs even if they look it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



Bro, you're speaking my language. This describes the two phenos I've got of the DGOG. The one that "nugged up" early is my fav, haven't even chopped it yet (~4 weeks left on that batch).


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Oct 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Oh hells yeah  try to get a money dosido cut


For sure. I think I was telling you about genotype in Ann arbor they have some really great cuts. I've seen sherb and ogkb but I haven't seen them with the dosi yet.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 29, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Bro, you're speaking my language. This describes the two phenos I've got of the DGOG. The one that "nugged up" early is my fav, haven't even chopped it yet (~4 weeks left on that batch).











this is a pheno of my tahoe master f3 that's really surprising me right now. Super lemon fuel. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 29, 2016)

My purple gsc x animal cookies is growing very vigorously , might be the fastest grower I have now, I think it had to get a nice root system established first cause it has some amazing side branching now and a thick main stem.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 30, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> My purple gsc x animal cookies is growing very vigorously , might be the fastest grower I have now, I think it had to get a nice root system established first cause it has some amazing side branching now and a thick main stem.


hope you post some pics man, got a pack of those on standby


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 30, 2016)

Nitro cookies survivor










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rocknratm (Oct 31, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Without having experience with this particular "strain", I'd have to say that it's more purple sherb. GSC and OG are both strains that start with an early "nug up" with little pistil development, verses a bunch of pistil growth that is filed out by nug growth (like many other strains).


I noticed the same about my purp animal kush. grows differently than everything else im running right now. To the untrained grower it could seem done at 6 weeks with how formed the buds are, then packs on after that. But its like the buds swell, not the typical pistils form to buds like you said very well above "early nug up"


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 1, 2016)

Popping 2 cookies and cream x dosidos gem freebies let's see if there is something nice there


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 1, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> Popping 2 cookies and cream x dosidos gem freebies let's see if there is something nice there


SunsetSherbet x Do-Si-Dos #1 pink/purple


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 1, 2016)

Anyone working with heavy sativa ladies? I have spent several years playing with indica hybrids...Was trying to focus my energies on a more sativa oriented shift and headstash, I have had hazes that werent laden with indica that were mellow smokers, Just figured id ask to see whats what.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 1, 2016)

#3 lol you can see the color


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 1, 2016)

In the ' It's About Time' dept, one of the two current fem Purple Animal Kush has been determined to be....wait for it....a  ! Yowza ! The other, of course, is another Ralph. That's 4 for 5 boys out of the girl pack, for anyone else keeping score. Thinking about letting this one toss some dust at one of the goji clones.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Ogkb dom purple sherb x dosido


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3820410
> Ogkb dom purple sherb x dosido


Seedling i posted earlier after turned like dark purp haha cant wait to see that purp sherb mine is sunset x dosidos


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Seedling i posted earlier after turned like dark purp haha cant wait to see that purp sherb mine is sunset x dosidos


You the the pic of the other pheno I posted? Black leaves bro


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You the the pic of the other pheno I posted? Black leaves bro


Dank af!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 1, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Dank af!


Yeah I like it a lot. Hardest nugs in the garden. Can't even squeeze em


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 2, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 2, 2016)

Guys my eyes are shot. Can you help identify these.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 2, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Guys my eyes are shot. Can you help identify these. View attachment 3821108


Spider mites.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Guys my eyes are shot. Can you help identify these. View attachment 3821108


Hate this for you. If misery loves company...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/johnstons-genetics.915712/page-3


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 2, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Spider mites.


Thank you spinosad time.
These are the ihg hulkamaniac


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 2, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Thank you spinosad time.
> These are the ihg hulkamaniac


+1 on the spinosad.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 2, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> +1 on the spinosad.


love it what i use and it works great! also green cleaner is legit


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 2, 2016)

H202 sprays every second day as well man... You need to fuck them up hard and fast!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 3, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> H202 sprays every second day as well man... You need to fuck them up hard and fast!


thanks for the tip ill hit them with the H202 every other day. so far they seem to be in the veg tent. I'm gonna go nuke route if I have to. thanks again for the help


----------



## Dankistino (Nov 3, 2016)

100% germ with 2 beans. They were slow to pop.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Nov 3, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> View attachment 3821815 View attachment 3821816


Nice pics!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 3, 2016)

Spinosad and Green Cleaner for sure.

Mother of All Cherries


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm starting some freebies from IHG, 3- disco funk, 3- white animal, and 1- timeless montage and I'll post some pics later if they're worth showing.


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 3, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> View attachment 3821815 View attachment 3821816


Holy sheep shit Batman!!!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 3, 2016)

Some ookb x secret weapon and some double purple doja x platinum bubba just get started. Couple pics.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 4, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Nov 4, 2016)

Dankistino said:


> 100% germ with 2 beans. They were slow to pop.
> View attachment 3821850
> 
> View attachment 3821815 View attachment 3821816


hoping you keep us up to speed with the Plat Buff as there is little info or pics out there on it, looking good already man!


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 4, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 6, 2016)

Day 36 two phenos from the crypt keeper x dosido


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 6, 2016)

In house drop at OES


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 6, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Guys my eyes are shot. Can you help identify these. View attachment 3821108


Spotted the same today except mine where red... those mf are spidermite no doubts about it


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 6, 2016)

Cactido kind of dissapointed I was expecting an early frost but nope for now I will have to wait for now, got 2 clone rooted in just a cup of water in 2 weeks so if she good I will keep them if not they will be gifted to a friend


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 6, 2016)

Purple sherb I will suggest if you grow it to give her à good veg time before flowering it, the stretch is very low x1.5, but she have a sweet smell and early trich


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 6, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Spotted the same today except mine where red... those mf are spidermite no doubts about it


Sucks man been reading up on these things they have me worried big time. I believe i caught it in time but may shut down project and start with new uninfested genetics. I was gifted some GG4 clones and they had been treated for mites before guess they didn't get them all. Good luck with your eradication efforts.

What will you be using to get rid of your mites ?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2016)

Animal pie coming down at 8 weeks.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Animal pie coming down at 8 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3824447 View attachment 3824448 View attachment 3824449 View attachment 3824451


Those are some colors. Pretty 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 6, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Sucks man been reading up on these things they have me worried big time. I believe i caught it in time but may shut down project and start with new uninfested genetics. I was gifted some GG4 clones and they had been treated for mites before guess they didn't get them all. Good luck with your eradication efforts.
> 
> What will you be using to get rid of your mites ?


I forgêt how those mf are a pain in the ass to get rid of ,I was thinking they would be good since I wasn't having new sign of activity but in one week I wasn't home they came back stronger, I will give my plant in veg and thosé under 3 week of flo à good shower and neem and black soap with à foliar spray 
I don't have anything right now beside that to stop them and since my pugsbreath is fully pollinated she will be quarantined and I will harvest my blue twizzler sooner and fully clean the grow tent , the house and all my clothes and until 6 or 7month each plant in veg will have a préventive spray each week with need and cinnaprot


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 6, 2016)

spinosad should work. I ran off fungus gnats with one application.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Sucks man been reading up on these things they have me worried big time. I believe i caught it in time but may shut down project and start with new uninfested genetics. I was gifted some GG4 clones and they had been treated for mites before guess they didn't get them all. Good luck with your eradication efforts.
> 
> What will you be using to get rid of your mites ?


Man that sucks! That's the downside to taking in clones.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Those are some colors. Pretty
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Looks like a dead ringer for the GDP Phantom Cookies of a couple of years back, in fact.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 6, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> I was *gifted* some GG4 *clones*


this is why i have trust issues.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 6, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMfulGWjZk9/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
purple gsc x animal cookies and white fire og behind it.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 6, 2016)

Has anyone tried the do lato fems ? Gelato 41 x archive dosidos. So super freaking stoked to try these ! Gelato 41 is from the cookie family


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 6, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Has anyone tried the do lato fems ? Gelato 41 x archive dosidos. So super freaking stoked to try these ! Gelato 41 is from the cookie family


No but have a pack on standby


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> No but have a pack on standby


Just ordered a pack from Oregon elite genetics . Popping asap


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 6, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Just ordered a pack from Oregon elite genetics . Popping asap


Sweet cant wait to see them


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 6, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Sweet cant wait to see them


Me too


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 6, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I forgêt how those mf are a pain in the ass to get rid of ,I was thinking they would be good since I wasn't having new sign of activity but in one week I wasn't home they came back stronger, I will give my plant in veg and thosé under 3 week of flo à good shower and neem and black soap with à foliar spray
> I don't have anything right now beside that to stop them and since my pugsbreath is fully pollinated she will be quarantined and I will harvest my blue twizzler sooner and fully clean the grow tent , the house and all my clothes and until 6 or 7month each plant in veg will have a préventive spray each week with need and cinnaprot


Thanks for black soap tip I'll look it up. Good luck brother


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 6, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Man that sucks! That's the downside to taking in clones.


Yeah but I couldn't say no to the opportunity to run. Some GG4. But looks like I'm gonna pay for it


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 6, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> this is why i have trust issues.


To be fair I was told they had been infected and treated for mites. I thought they were in the clear I should have quarantined them and hit them with some stuff before introducing them to the flock. Won't happen again


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 6, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> spinosad should work. I ran off fungus gnats with one application.


Been hitting them with 
Monterey spinosad then neem then back To Monterey just got a bottle of Capitan jacks dead bug brew also spinosad and I'm waiting on the Azamax to get here to hit them with that. From what I've been reading one must switch poison on them or them develop a resistance very quickly. Badass mother fuckers


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 6, 2016)

Spinosad and azamax will get dem bitches. Sns spray works too. Spray azamax to kill all and eggs then spinosad should get them. If you order the sns it works well, this could burn the ladies some, but mine came back. Fry their asses


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 6, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Spinosad and azamax will get dem bitches. Sns spray works too. Spray azamax to kill all and eggs then spinosad should get them. If you order the sns it works well, this could burn the ladies some, but mine came back. Fry their asses


Thanks gonna look up sns.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 6, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Spinosad and azamax will get dem bitches. Sns spray works too. Spray azamax to kill all and eggs then spinosad should get them. If you order the sns it works well, this could burn the ladies some, but mine came back. Fry their asses


Okay just looked it up which
sns 203 sns 209 sns 217 ? 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 7, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> To be fair I was told they had been infected and treated for mites. I thought they were in the clear I should have quarantined them and hit them with some stuff before introducing them to the flock. Won't happen again


Lol, you never get rid of mites, you control them until you clear out your room and bleach everything. They'll be gone for a bit if you use control/elimination methods, but in my experience if you've got spider mites, control them through the cycle and then clean house. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> n my experience if you've got spider mites, control them through the cycle and then clean house.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, you never get rid of mites, you control them until you clear out your room and bleach everything. They'll be gone for a bit if you use control/elimination methods, but in my experience if you've got spider mites, control them through the cycle and then clean house.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


IPM. If the plants are unappealing to them, they leave. I battled mites off and on for a couple years. Switched to organics and used some pest deterant inputs in my soil and they packed their suitcases and left for good. Haven't seen so much as one mite in the past 3-4 years.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 7, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Okay just looked it up which
> sns 203 sns 209 sns 217 ?
> Thanks for the info.


217 sorry


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, you never get rid of mites, you control them until you clear out your room and bleach everything. They'll be gone for a bit if you use control/elimination methods, but in my experience if you've got spider mites, control them through the cycle and then clean house.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


fuck that's what I was afraid of.
question must I scrap genetics and start a hunting all over again or can I take a puppy of each of the must have girls then knock everything down. keep the puppies outside let mother nature kill the mites or keep the puppies in vegg 2/3 months and just bomb the shit out of them for those 2/3 months then take clones of those treated puppies??


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> IPM. If the plants are unappealing to them, they leave. I battled mites off and on for a couple years. Switched to organics and used some pest deterant inputs in my soil and they packed their suitcases and left for good. Haven't seen so much as one mite in the past 3-4 years.


please elaborate on those pest deterant inputs. thanks for the help


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 7, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> 217 sorry


thank you ill look into it


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 7, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> fuck that's what I was afraid of.
> question must I scrap genetics and start a hunting all over again or can I take a puppy of each of the must have girls then knock everything down. keep the puppies outside let mother nature kill the mites or keep the puppies in vegg 2/3 months and just bomb the shit out of them for those 2/3 months then take clones of those treated puppies??


If you can't part with them it's much easier to get rid of everything. But if not a few cuts can be sterilized/treated and isolated in a different area while you bleach your grow area. Still risk getting them back when you bring those cuts back in though. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 7, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 7, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> please elaborate on those pest deterant inputs. thanks for the help


There's quite a bit of info on it if you were to google "organic gardening integrated pest management" or something like that. In short, it's putting to use beneficial insects and certain ingredients that both deter problematic pests, and help heighten your plants systemic autoimmune responses. For example, I incorporate neem seed meal, crab shell meal, and BTI bits in to my soil mix. The neem seed meal is fairly self explanatory. The crab shell meal uses the shell from crabs, which has the same make up as the exoskeletons of harmful pests, and that is said to trigger the plants autoimmune response and heighten its natural defenses. You're essentially fooling the plant in to thinking its under attack. The BTI bits are a biological larvicide that eat the larvae of soil dwelling pests such as fungus gnats.

I'm sure others more versed on the topic could break it down better than I can, but I cannot dispute the results. It works like a charm, and has been the biggest benefit for me to organic gardening practices.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> There's quite a bit of info on it if you were to google "organic gardening integrated pest management" or something like that. In short, it's putting to use beneficial insects and certain ingredients that both deter problematic pests, and help heighten your plants systemic autoimmune responses. For example, I incorporate neem seed meal, crab shell meal, and BTI bits in to my soil mix. The neem seed meal is fairly self explanatory. The crab shell meal uses the shell from crabs, which has the same make up as the exoskeletons of harmful pests, and that is said to trigger the plants autoimmune response and heighten its natural defenses. You're essentially fooling the plant in to thinking its under attack. The BTI bits are a biological larvicide that eat the larvae of soil dwelling pests such as fungus gnats.
> 
> I'm sure others more versed on the topic could break it down better than I can, but I cannot dispute the results. It works like a charm, and has been the biggest benefit for me to organic gardening practices.


Crab she'll meal is the real. Not only does it do what you mention but is a sweet source of cal mag and is a nice ph buffer. Def goes into my soil mixes.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> There's quite a bit of info on it if you were to google "organic gardening integrated pest management" or something like that. In short, it's putting to use beneficial insects and certain ingredients that both deter problematic pests, and help heighten your plants systemic autoimmune responses. For example, I incorporate neem seed meal, crab shell meal, and BTI bits in to my soil mix. The neem seed meal is fairly self explanatory. The crab shell meal uses the shell from crabs, which has the same make up as the exoskeletons of harmful pests, and that is said to trigger the plants autoimmune response and heighten its natural defenses. You're essentially fooling the plant in to thinking its under attack. The BTI bits are a biological larvicide that eat the larvae of soil dwelling pests such as fungus gnats.
> 
> I'm sure others more versed on the topic could break it down better than I can, but I cannot dispute the results. It works like a charm, and has been the biggest benefit for me to organic gardening practices.


Bro much respect for dropping the knowledge. I work in soil so those BTI and crab meal and neem seed all going in the mix. Much appreciated


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 7, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> There's quite a bit of info on it if you were to google "organic gardening integrated pest management" or something like that. In short, it's putting to use beneficial insects and certain ingredients that both deter problematic pests, and help heighten your plants systemic autoimmune responses. For example, I incorporate neem seed meal, crab shell meal, and BTI bits in to my soil mix. The neem seed meal is fairly self explanatory. The crab shell meal uses the shell from crabs, which has the same make up as the exoskeletons of harmful pests, and that is said to trigger the plants autoimmune response and heighten its natural defenses. You're essentially fooling the plant in to thinking its under attack. The BTI bits are a biological larvicide that eat the larvae of soil dwelling pests such as fungus gnats.
> 
> I'm sure others more versed on the topic could break it down better than I can, but I cannot dispute the results. It works like a charm, and has been the biggest benefit for me to organic gardening practices.





Crippykeeper said:


> Bro much respect for dropping the knowledge. I work in soil so those BTI and crab meal and neem seed all going in the mix. Much appreciated


https://hydro-gardens.com/product-category/beneficials/spidermites/
https://hydro-gardens.com/product/spidermite-predator-mix-1000-5p362/
Good luck.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 7, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> https://hydro-gardens.com/product-category/beneficials/spidermites/
> https://hydro-gardens.com/product/spidermite-predator-mix-1000-5p362/
> Good luck.


thanks for the link. shipping is taxed AF but if they do the trick its worth it thanks again and apologies for the bugs highjacking the ihg tread but when I need help advice I feel theres no better place to turn to thanks again guys. ill post some shots of uninfected trees when lights come on..


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Is that the , double o sido ?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 7, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Is that the , double o sido ?


Just came labeled ogkb x dosido 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 7, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> thanks for the link. shipping is taxed AF but if they do the trick its worth it thanks again and apologies for the bugs highjacking the ihg tread but when I need help advice I feel theres no better place to turn to thanks again guys. ill post some shots of uninfected trees when lights come on..


The sns 217 will kill all mites and eggs. Just come back with azamax. Take everything out of grow and spray/clean spray. These are still in veg? 

Had same issue @ttystikk said azamax rotate with spinsol. It worked. I did spray with sns 217 first. 
girls are 41 days into flip. If you read on azamax it says spray 3x over 30 days. While in veg up to 2-3 week flower sorry trying to help.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 7, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> The sns 217 will kill all mites and eggs. Just come back with azamax. Take everything out of grow and spray/clean spray. These are still in veg?
> 
> Had same issue @ttystikk said azamax rotate with spinsol. It worked. I did spray with sns 217 first.
> girls are 41 days into flip. If you read on azamax it says spray 3x over 30 days. While in veg up to 2-3 week flower sorry trying to help.


Help is always appreciated man. I have some in flower but issue so far is contained in my veg tent. I'm going to finish the girls in flower in a month. I'm the mean time the girls in veg tent will be pruned to a manageable height and treated for said month. Then I'll take cuts of those. Treat them while in veg and hopefully I'll come out on top.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 7, 2016)

Crippykeeper said:


> Help is always appreciated man. I have some in flower but issue so far is contained in my veg tent. I'm going to finish the girls in flower in a month. I'm the mean time the girls in veg tent will be pruned to a manageable height and treated for said month. Then I'll take cuts of those. Treat them while in veg and hopefully I'll come out on top.


I read peroxide works in flower and think it's 90% alcohol yet will make nugs brown. 4 wks they will suck all the sap out. It's horrible it happen to my first grow with autos


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Just came labeled ogkb x dosido
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


They just released the same cross with that name . Thanks ,should be super fire !


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 7, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> For sure. I think I was telling you about genotype in Ann arbor they have some really great cuts. I've seen sherb and ogkb but I haven't seen them with the dosi yet.


I grabbed the ogkb from genotype and it is the worst plant I've ever grown if you can even call it growing . Haha


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 8, 2016)

Why would 2 companies call the same in house strain something different ? Doesn't seem like very good business to me . A seed company would definitely want there strain called the right name. This cross should have such a amazing flavor ! Sick cookies I pray ! 
But which company would you order it from ???


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 8, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Why would 2 companies call the same in house strain something different ? Doesn't seem like very good business to me . A seed company would definitely want there strain called the right name. This cross should have such a amazing flavor ! Sick cookies I pray !
> But which company would you order it from ???View attachment 3826001View attachment 3826003


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 8, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> View attachment 3826074


So basically they are mislabeled seeds for 125 bucks then over at the dank team ? I will be mad as fuck and as hard as it is to get these seeds me and the dank team will never do business again. Double o sido I get it now. I'm starting to think the old dank team is on some serious bullshit


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 8, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> So basically they are mislabeled seeds for 125 bucks then over at the dank team ? I will be mad as fuck and as hard as it is to get these seeds me and the dank team will never do business again


Looks like a mixup. Maybe inhouse mis labeled or tdt did i dont know which.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 8, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Looks like a mixup. Maybe inhouse mis labeled or tdt did i dont know which.


Either way I'm stuck with something I paid for and it isn't what it says it is.what is ookb?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 8, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Either way I'm stuck with something I paid for and it isn't what it says it is.


Is the packaging labeled wrong or was tdt website wrong and you got the right pack (just not what you ordered)?


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 8, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Is the packaging labeled wrong or was tdt website wrong and you got the right pack (just not what you ordered)?


I haven't received anything yet. The website says ogkb x dosidos and the name is double o sido . I ordered going off the genetics on the dank teams page and am now being told it is not ogkb but ookb because they have now released ogkb 2.1 and it is ogkb x dosidos. So my thoughts are that because the seed drop was pretty much the same at most places on in house stuff this weekend the dank team mislabeled them . And I bought them not knowing I was duped


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 8, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I haven't received anything yet. The website says ogkb x dosidos and the name is double o sido . I ordered going off the genetics on the dank teams page and am now being told it is not ogkb but ookb because they have now released ogkb 2.1 and it is ogkb x dosidos. So my thoughts are that because the seed drop was pretty much the same at most places on in house stuff this weekend the dank team mislabeled them . And I bought them not knowing I was duped


Im sure tdt will make right on it if it was their fault. If the package is labled wrong when you get it im sure inhouse will make right. Keep us updated


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 8, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Im sure tdt will make right on it if it was their fault. If the package is labled wrong when you get it im sure inhouse will make right. Keep us updated


Well it is definitely there fault. I sent an email so we will see what they do


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 8, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Well it is definitely there fault. I sent an email so we will see what they do


Good luck hope they get you right.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Im sure tdt will make right on it if it was their fault.


4 of 5 boys from a fem pack of PAK disagree.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> 4 of 5 boys from a fem pack of PAK disagree.


Thats not tdt's fault


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 8, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Good luck hope they get you right.


So after I sent an email explaining that they had mislabeled there strain and that I had purchased the strain because it was ogkb x dosidos and not OOkb x dosidos (HUGE DIFFERENCE) I was responded to by them saying "that is what they told me to put on there ,enjoy them ,have a nice day . " wow that is pretty shitty if you ask me .


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> So after I sent an email explaining that they had mislabeled there strain and that I had purchased the strain because it was ogkb x dosidos and not OOkb x dosidos (HUGE DIFFERENCE) I was responded to by them saying "that is what they told me to put on there ,enjoy them ,have a nice day . " wow that is pretty shitty if you ask me .


lol. Pretty much figured that's the response you'd get from him. He basically told me to go kick rocks too when he messed up on my order. I won't spend another dime at TDT


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Thats not tdt's fault


I spoke to him personally - he assured me HE had repackaged the seeds, and gtd they were fems. So who's fault is it? It\s all documented, amigo.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 8, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> So after I sent an email explaining that they had mislabeled there strain and that I had purchased the strain because it was ogkb x dosidos and not OOkb x dosidos (HUGE DIFFERENCE) I was responded to by them saying "that is what they told me to put on there ,enjoy them ,have a nice day . " wow that is pretty shitty if you ask me .


If you have an instagram account it might be worth your time to reach out to inhouse via dm and relate your experience with TDT. If you can show him what you ordered is not what you got he may make it right. It's worth a shot if you ask me.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 8, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> If you have an instagram account it might be worth your time to reach out to inhouse via dm and relate your experience with TDT. If you can show him what you ordered is not what you got he may make it right. It's worth a shot if you ask me.


Yes this dm him on IG hes there


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 8, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I spoke to him personally - he assured me HE had repackaged the seeds, and gtd they were fems. So who's fault is it? It\s all documented, amigo.


Sorry man i was assuming he just takes in and sends out!? If he says he repackages them i wont go there anymore


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 8, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> If you have an instagram account it might be worth your time to reach out to inhouse via dm and relate your experience with TDT. If you can show him what you ordered is not what you got he may make it right. It's worth a shot if you ask me.


I do not have an instagram account. It may be worth me making one though as it's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 8, 2016)

Ok first of all why are breeders asking the distributor to package the goods? They should be packaged and sealed before they ever leave the breeders hands! I'm sorry you got screwed @Stonironi . To play devil's advocate for just a moment, if I were a distributor I would be loathe to take returns until breeders start using tamper proof packaging. It's way too easy to swap seeds. Not saying that's what you did or planned to do! Sealed tamper proof packs are the way to go, that way if you end up with 4 out of 5 males on a fem pack there is no question on who gets the blame.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 8, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> If you have an instagram account it might be worth your time to reach out to inhouse via dm and relate your experience with TDT. If you can show him what you ordered is not what you got he may make it right. It's worth a shot if you ask me.


How do you dm on instagram ? I opened an account and went to in house genetics . Then what ?? Any help is great


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 8, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> How do you dm on instagram ? I opened an account and went to in house genetics . Then what ?? Any help is great


next you add me, @colorado4weed2love0 thanks


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 8, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> Ok first of all why are breeders asking the distributor to package the goods? They should be packaged and sealed before they ever leave the breeders hands! I'm sorry you got screwed @Stonironi . To play devil's advocate for just a moment, if I were a distributor I would be loathe to take returns until breeders start using tamper proof packaging. It's way too easy to swap seeds. Not saying that's what you did or planned to do! Sealed tamper proof packs are the way to go, that way if you end up with 4 out of 5 males on a fem pack there is no question on who gets the blame.


Im with you. Should be in some type of pack that can only be opened once. And numbered if possible. Especially if you want 2 or 3 a pack!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 8, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> How do you dm on instagram ? I opened an account and went to in house genetics . Then what ?? Any help is great


The top right


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 8, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> The top right


Thank you


----------



## greencropper (Nov 8, 2016)

rare pic Platinum Buffalo


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> next you add me, @colorado4weed2love0 thanks


You have been added !!!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 9, 2016)

SunsetSherbet x Do-Si-Dos 1-3 
 

#3 my fav


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 9, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> SunsetSherbet x Do-Si-Dos 1-3
> View attachment 3826968
> 
> #3 my fav
> View attachment 3826970


Hope they be fems fam. Looking good


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 9, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> SunsetSherbet x Do-Si-Dos 1-3
> View attachment 3826968
> 
> #3 my fav
> View attachment 3826970


Lol at already picking favorite. You're going to give the other two a complex. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol at already picking favorite. You're going to give the other two a complex.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Next comes the names  that is some fire genetics though! Dosidos tastes GREAT so I'm sure anything crossed with it will be great !


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 9, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Next comes the names  that is some fire genetics though! Dosidos tastes GREAT so I'm sure anything crossed with it will be great !


 I know right ! Man i cant wait


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 9, 2016)

I got 2 packs of the ogkb v2.1 ,1 pack of the platinum cookies v 2.1 and a pack of the dolato . I'm gonna be cookie crazy in a minute.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 9, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I know right ! Man i cant wait


Are you doing a grow journal with them in it right now ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Sorry man i was assuming he just takes in and sends out!? If he says he repackages them i wont go there anymore


To be clear w/o re-litigating the entire incident, he said, and then a rep came here and backed it up, that several packages were damaged somehow, and had to be rebagged..

I don't think they repackage IHG as a rule.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 9, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> SunsetSherbet x Do-Si-Dos 1-3
> View attachment 3826968
> 
> #3 my fav
> View attachment 3826970


man I am jelly, good luck that sounds epic fire.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 10, 2016)

Day 42 mixed IHG run. First up Noah's ark. Two phenos that are very similar, both have a distinct pink bubblegum smell to them. With a underlying smell of some cinnamon and black cherry mixed in. biggest difference in the two is bud structure and finishing time. The denser tighter nugs of the two looks like as of now will probably finish around 10 days sooner.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 10, 2016)

Day 42 crypt keeper x dosido. 2 very different phenos all the way around. Structure, smell, density.... pretty much eveeything very different. Only common factor is they both putting on the color.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 10, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Are you doing a grow journal with them in it right now ?


Yea kinda posting on my ig... terpz187 i also have a dolato pack


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Yea kinda posting on my ig... terpz187 i also have a dolato pack


I will add you to ig. Yum dolato


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> To be clear w/o re-litigating the entire incident, he said, and then a rep came here and backed it up, that several packages were damaged somehow, and had to be rebagged..
> 
> I don't think they repackage IHG as a rule.


Thanks for sharing cause i wont shop there anymore. If its damaged let people know damaged repacked x% discount etc or something. To shady for me.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> To be clear w/o re-litigating the entire incident, he said, and then a rep came here and backed it up, that several packages were damaged somehow, and had to be rebagged..
> 
> I don't think they repackage IHG as a rule.


And since your incedent they changed to tamper proof packs after accusing a seedbank of shenanigans.

So the current packaging issue should be easily resolved if the involved parties have an ounce of integrity.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Yea kinda posting on my ig... terpz187 i also have a dolato pack


lol. I get thrown off by the different handles.

You got some nice things going on!


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 10, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> And since your incedent they changed to tamper proof packs after accusing a seedbank of shenanigans.
> 
> So the current packaging issue should be easily resolved if the involved parties have an ounce of integrity.


But we cant cuz we have trump


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 10, 2016)

Cookies anyone?


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3827502
> Cookies anyone?


Yummy what strain


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Yummy what strain


There's the cookie monster. That would be the Eagle scout from their first drop. Gsc x permafrost. She all cookie tho


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 10, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> But we cant cuz we have trump


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


What is this ?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 10, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> What is this ?


It's your pot


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 10, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> What is this ?


Nitro cookies

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Nitro cookies
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Looks nice ! Does it smell like cookies ?


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> It's your pot


I wish it was mine bro


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 11, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3827692


With trump comes christie with christie comes...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 11, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> With trump comes christie with christie comes...
> 
> View attachment 3828235


Hopefully trump will let the states regulate themselves. Sounds like he is into that kind of stuff with other things


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 11, 2016)

Sunsetsherbet x dosidos #3 ogkb traits coming out


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 11, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Sunsetsherbet x dosidos #3 ogkb traits coming out
> View attachment 3828242 View attachment 3828243 View attachment 3828244


Looking good cookie monster


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Hopefully trump will let the states regulate themselves. Sounds like he is into that kind of stuff with other things


I surely hope so but christie absolutely hates recreational use.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Looking good cookie monster


Nom mom nom


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 11, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Sunsetsherbet x dosidos #3 ogkb traits coming out
> View attachment 3828242 View attachment 3828243 View attachment 3828244


That is pretty crazy to have noticeable trichome production on a seedling. You know you have fire in there .


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> With trump comes christie with christie comes...


The weed has never been legal in any form anywhere I've ever lived, yet I've almost never been out of weed. 

Believe it or not, there are other issues besides weed in the world, amigo.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 11, 2016)

Can we please lose the political posts? I come here to escape that shit honestly. I am not asking anyone delete posts or anything just moving forward. Thanks.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 11, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> That is pretty crazy to have noticeable trichome production on a seedling. You know you have fire in there .


Been 9 days lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 11, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Can we please lose the political posts? I come here to escape that shit honestly. I am not asking anyone delete posts or anything just moving forward. Thanks.


Agreed, saw a sign the other day that said "I'd never thought I would be so happy to see erectile dysfunction ads" about had an accident I laughed so hard


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 11, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Been 9 days lol


2 powerhouses in that plant


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 11, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> 2 powerhouses in that plant


Hell yea


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Can we please lose the political posts? I come here to escape that shit honestly.


243 pages, and 4844 posts in this thread. A real shame that 3 or 4 posts ruins your day, friend. Let me attempt to make sorrowful amends by posting a couple meaningless day 18 pics of a female fem purple animal kush a day after super cropping.

 

Here's hoping it makes it all better.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Nov 11, 2016)

Here is velvet pie popping up


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 11, 2016)

Rainbow cookies throwing my favorite leaf trait.




ogkb x dosido




tbh I think my grandpa's breath are showing more ogkb






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 11, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Rainbow cookies throwing my favorite leaf trait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's all those white specks all over the GB#1 ? You're gonna dig the smoke from the RC.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 11, 2016)

I think minor light burn or just impressions from being up against something when I was moving them around. They've been through some abuse recently. And in watering with nutrient solution over plants and sometimes I drip or drop a plant here or there lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 11, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What's all those white specks all over the GB#1 ? You're gonna dig the smoke from the RC.


Been hearing lots of these rc


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 12, 2016)

I only ended up with one out of five Buffalo OG making it. 2 didn't pop and the other two i killed accidentally when putting them in the rooters....the most delicate taproots of any seeds i have ever popped. On a positive note, 1 mendobreath x dosido's is about a week into flower, and the other two are ready to go in when a spot opens up in the next week or so. Prob a couple weeks before i have anything picture worthy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 12, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I only ended up with one out of five Buffalo OG making it.


Ouch...that's a $100 seedling then?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 12, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Ouch...that's a $100 seedling then?


Yuck

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pitu (Nov 12, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I only ended up with one out of five Buffalo OG making it. 2 didn't pop and the other two i killed accidentally when putting them in the rooters....the most delicate taproots of any seeds i have ever popped. On a positive note, 1 mendobreath x dosido's is about a week into flower, and the other two are ready to go in when a spot opens up in the next week or so. Prob a couple weeks before i have anything picture worthy.


Wow been hearing about those poor germ rates on that buffalo og and the other ones.... 
Really a shame because they sure do look fine all them pics I have seen at instagram...
Good luck hope she worth it man!


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 12, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Ouch...that's a $100 seedling then?


Yeah, but if it's like any of the pics I've seen, it will be worth the money. I can only hope at this point.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 12, 2016)

In da house


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 12, 2016)

Pitu said:


> Wow been hearing about those poor germ rates on that buffalo og and the other ones....
> Really a shame because they sure do look fine all them pics I have seen at instagram...
> Good luck hope she worth it man!


Thanks man, I'm hoping for the best. Two were my fault, would have felt a lot better with three to compare.


----------



## Pitu (Nov 12, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Thanks man, I'm hoping for the best. Two were my fault, would have felt a lot better with three to compare.


Yeah bro I can understand that man damn 20 bucks per bean is a lot and if you lose 2 on your own fault okay that's fuckd but due an error with germination is fuck up..
At least hope she's a worthy to take clones from to make a full run of her lol.
On a side note I'm jelly at your jelly breath lol wish I had that freebie bro hahah she looks damn nice someone I know has grown her right now looks sweetttt.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 12, 2016)

Pitu said:


> Yeah bro I can understand that man damn 20 bucks per bean is a lot and if you lose 2 on your own fault okay that's fuckd but due an error with germination is fuck up..
> At least hope she's a worthy to take clones from to make a full run of her lol.
> On a side note I'm jelly at your jelly breath lol wish I had that freebie bro hahah she looks damn nice someone I know has grown her right now looks sweetttt.


Check out this from cc. 1/6 fucked do to packaging.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pitu (Nov 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Check out this from cc. 1/6 fucked do to packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to give you a like my friend but those are ridiculous things man even in a plastic container???
Was the package damaged altogether or only that bean?
Lucky for me I haven't got those problems you guys had only once or twice 1 or 2 that didn't pop but those were from 10 packs and maybe my own carelessness.
Hope those other 5 do there job brother...


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 12, 2016)

Pitu said:


> I wanted to give you a like my friend but those are ridiculous things man even in a plastic container???
> Was the package damaged altogether or only that bean?
> Lucky for me I haven't got those problems you guys had only once or twice 1 or 2 that didn't pop but those were from 10 packs and maybe my own carelessness.
> Hope those other 5 do there job brother...


Just the bean package was in pristine condition.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> In da houseView attachment 3829326


I see you homie


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 13, 2016)

T


kmog33 said:


> Just the bean package was in pristine condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is shitty . But it happens


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 13, 2016)

Happened to me


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Happened to meView attachment 3829950


The difference is some idiot at cc packaged it that way, knew one was crushed and they sold it anyway. Yours is mail abuse. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The difference is some idiot at cc packaged it that way, knew one was crushed and they sold it anyway. Yours is mail abuse. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Very true


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 13, 2016)

Eagle scout 

Purple sherb x dosido
 
Spirit animal


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3830196 View attachment 3830197
> Eagle scout
> View attachment 3830198
> Purple sherb x dosido
> ...


Top work man, lots of fire right there!! Did you F2 by any chance lol?


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 13, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3830196 View attachment 3830197
> Eagle scout
> View attachment 3830198
> Purple sherb x dosido
> ...


Dude all three of those are freakin beautiful. You did a great job . In house gear is rocking out !! I mean who else is bringing dosidos to the masses ? Well other than archive lol.. were all 3 of them low yielders ?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Top work man, lots of fire right there!! Did you F2 by any chance lol?


Thanks man... No f2 but cuts have been taken and these will stick around the garden this season . Would love to dust em later in the season with a suitable stud!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Dude all three of those are freakin beautiful. You did a great job . In house gear is rocking out !! I mean who else is bringing dosidos to the masses ? Well other than archive lol.. were all 3 of them low yielders ?


Thanks buddy, just the cookies was a low yielder, the other 2 are pretty decent yielders


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Thanks buddy, just the cookies was a low yielder, the other 2 are pretty decent yielders


Nice. Thanks for the info , got some purple sherb as freebies. Looks superb


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Thanks man... No f2 but cuts have been taken and these will stick around the garden this season . Would love to dust em later in the season with a suitable stud!


I've got the right guy for the job. Gg#4 x ogkb named cookie creamer  lol he's a monster and smells of cheap cruellers


----------



## v.s one (Nov 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Check out this from cc. 1/6 fucked do to packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have ran that one. Fire Nice come up. Just Make sure you have plenty of air flow.tight dense nugs dipped in crystals.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I have ran that one. Fire Nice come up. Just Make sure you have plenty of air flow.tight dense nugs dipped in crystals.


Sweet. I copped them for like $50 from tdt. Contacted cc about the improper packaging and they asked me where I bought them. When I asked why that mattered as it was obviously a packaging issue on CCS part they just stopped responding. 



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I have ran that one. Fire Nice come up. Just Make sure you have plenty of air flow.tight dense nugs dipped in crystals.


Did anyone that ran CC Deadhead regulars have hermie issues. It's a great strain but I'm wondering where the issue comes from and if it's from the Chem that's in that cross.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2016)

Just flipped my purple gsc x animal cookies today to 12/12, it is a beast, it's like wall to wall covering a 5x5 area.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sweet. I copped them for like $50 from tdt. Contacted cc about the improper packaging and they asked me where I bought them. When I asked why that mattered as it was obviously a packaging issue on CCS part they just stopped responding.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Your golden then.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Your golden then.


Indeed. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Nov 14, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Did anyone that ran CC Deadhead regulars have hermie issues. It's a great strain but I'm wondering where the issue comes from and if it's from the Chem that's in that cross.


I have ran over 15 of their strains including that one and had only one full herm but it wasn't from that cross. It has to do with his male somewhere.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I've got the right guy for the job. Gg#4 x ogkb named cookie creamer  lol he's a monster and smells of cheap cruellers


Those would be some interesting offspring. I'm gonna see if I can hunt down a bad ass mendo breath male


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Just flipped my purple gsc x animal cookies today to 12/12, it is a beast, it's like wall to wall covering a 5x5 area.


The pics failed to load.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Those would be some interesting offspring. I'm gonna see if I can hunt down a bad ass mendo breath male


Get some pugsbreath from thug pug . Done. I got those too lol not that I'm trying to breed with you. I'm not


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Thanks man... No f2 but cuts have been taken and these will stick around the garden this season . Would love to dust em later in the season with a suitable stud!


Awesome man! If you ever do cross them, I'd be happy to help you test them out!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Get some pugsbreath from thug pug . Done. I got those too lol not that I'm trying to breed with you. I'm not


That's what I was thinking...afterglow or pugsbreath


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> The pics failed to load.


I will get some tonight got this one right next to my wifi and golden goat.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> That's what I was thinking...afterglow or pugsbreath


My pugsbreath sprouted out of the soil in less than 2days . Very strong seeds


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Those would be some interesting offspring. I'm gonna see if I can hunt down a bad ass mendo breath male


My male is from a cross that was made by accident ogkb x gg#4 fems and a male came out of the seeds . 1 in a 1000 herm or fem seeds does this ,I guess. Out of those that do very few make viable pollen . I think I got very lucky . In a breeding sense anyways


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2016)

Of the 3 white animals that came down today [63 days], this is the best one. Nice, fat and sticky tops. The other two were either runts, or runted w/ early nutes, but buds look and smell similar, just punier.

Edited to ad: no hermies seen, just uncooperative...real buzzkill in the tent.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 14, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> With trump comes christie with christie comes...
> 
> View attachment 3828235


Christie is some shit.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Of the 3 white animals that came down today [63 days], this is the best one. Nice, fat and sticky tops. The other two were either runts, or runted w/ early nutes, but buds look and smell similar, just punier.
> 
> Edited to ad: no hermies seen, just uncooperative...real buzzkill in the tent.
> 
> ...


odd structure to that one, almost looks like a reveg


----------



## greencropper (Nov 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3830196 View attachment 3830197
> Eagle scout
> View attachment 3830198
> Purple sherb x dosido
> ...


is there IHG eagle scout? i can only find platinum scout? was it a limited release?
i found this eagle scout from greenpointseeds above


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> is there IHG eagle scout? i can only find platinum scout? was it a limited release?


It was in their first release. They only dropped it once. Same with spirit animal


----------



## greencropper (Nov 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> It was in their first release. They only dropped it once. Same with spirit animal


shit looks like a real greaser!...lucky score bro, wish they were available...then again IHG has already got heaps as it is lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 14, 2016)

greencropper said:


> shit looks like a real greaser!...lucky score bro, wish they were available...then again IHG has already got heaps as it is lol


They were some of my first bean buys. Been downhill from there lol Loved when their 10 packs of fems were 65or 75 bucks


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 14, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3830196 View attachment 3830197
> Eagle scout
> View attachment 3830198
> Purple sherb x dosido
> ...


Sexy ladies


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 14, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Nice gonna have to run this bigger pot lol


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 15, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Nice gonna have to run this bigger pot lol


Hell yeah golf ball sizednugs with be softball sized nugs lol


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 15, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Nice gonna have to run this bigger pot lol


You don't like my 4" cube with the chunks. This was my runt of the nitro cookies. 

I bet the top nug ends up weighing 7-9 grams dry though, lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You don't like my 4" cube with the chunks. This was my runt of the nitro cookies.
> 
> I bet the top nug ends up weighing 7-9 grams dry though, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Bro love it! Im gonna run 6" give it a try!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 15, 2016)

Anyone else flower out the disco funk freebies? I have one in week 9 all the hairs are white as snow but all the trichs are cloudy. Im guessing its genetic cause i have other strains beside it with no hairs.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 15, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Anyone else flower out the disco funk freebies? I have one in week 9 all the hairs are white as snow but all the trichs are cloudy. Im guessing its genetic cause i have other strains beside it with no hairs.


Pics?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 15, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Bro love it! Im gonna run 6" give it a try!


My breeders boutique dog is in a 6" right now. 6" are generally my mom blocks I start with 12 plants in a 2x4 tray. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 15, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Those would be some interesting offspring. I'm gonna see if I can hunt down a bad ass mendo breath male


Pugsbreath got some good pheno since it's à mendobreath f3 

Here is my selected male same growth as my female à little less on the ogkb side than the female but nice structure and same sweet og licorice smell but way stronger than the female


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Nov 15, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Pics?


Sure ill take one later today


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 15, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Pugsbreath got some good pheno since it's à mendobreath f3
> 
> Here is my selected male same growth as my female à little less on the ogkb side than the female but nice structure and same sweet og licorice smell but way stronger than the female View attachment 3831633


Looks like a nice one  I tend to stay away from ogkb leaders due to how disgustingly slow they grow. But that male looks like a winner


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 15, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Looks like a nice one  I tend to stay away from ogkb leaders due to how disgustingly slow they grow. But that male looks like a winner


That why I chose him they was another pheno like my female but the same slow start and runt looking style, this one is way more vigorous and have a better structure


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 15, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BM20BNnjmh3/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
Purple GSC x Animal Cookies , day 2 of flowering , she's a stretcher.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 15, 2016)

Day 45. First two are crypt keeper x dosido and third is a shot of Noah's ark. I ranted a little earlier about getting herms from both crosses, still sucks, but did end up with some nice females.


----------



## Pitu (Nov 16, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BM20BNnjmh3/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
> Purple GSC x Animal Cookies , day 2 of flowering , she's a stretcher.



Wow for how long have you vegged her?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 16, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Day 45. First two are crypt keeper x dosido and third is a shot of Noah's ark. I ranted a little earlier about getting herms from both crosses, still sucks, but did end up with some nice females.View attachment 3831954 View attachment 3831955 View attachment 3831956


All look great but that Noah's Ark pic is centerfold worthy.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Pugsbreath got some good pheno since it's à mendobreath f3
> 
> Here is my selected male same growth as my female à little less on the ogkb side than the female but nice structure and same sweet og licorice smell but way stronger than the female View attachment 3831633


hey what's the flavor profiles on the mendobreath ? Thanks


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 16, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> hey what's the flavor profiles on the mendobreath ? Thanks


Still in flower for at least 2 week before the chop


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Still in flower for at least 2 week before the chop


Do you have a thread ? I'd like to see them


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 16, 2016)

Some nice sugar leaf off the Eagle scout


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 16, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> All look great but that Noah's Ark pic is centerfold worthy.


Thanks @Amos Otis I can't wait to try her out she has a unique cinnamon cherry bubblegum smell going on. Probably closer to 50 days I'm just very lenient on my start day. Don't start counting until almost a week in


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2016)

Pitu said:


> Wow for how long have you vegged her?


About a month


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3832283
> Some nice sugar leaf off the Eagle scout


Dude that leaf is sweet. I would make that my profile pic lol


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 17, 2016)

Rainbow cookies




ogkb x dosido




nitro cookies


















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 17, 2016)

Finally got a shot that represents the color in this gal. Day 48 crypt keeper x dosido. First time I have had anything turn color and I got a good one. Started turning 10-14 days in with 80ish degree temps.


----------



## mrgreenbudz (Nov 20, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> If you are seeing webbing I'd spray or you are going to.find those plants ruined pretty quick. I'd definitely spray Green Cleaner or Mighty Wash by npk industries. Try not to hit the buds. I will post a picture of green cleaner. I have a ton of theses as my hydro shop reps are always giving them. Let me know if you want me to send you one.View attachment 3776267


Just saying that the old version of Green Cleaner worked great. The new version that is bluish is the same crap they are peddling in their Root Cleaner for Fungus Gnats and burn the crap out of your leaves and Turpin's now. Use at own risk. I have 3/4 of a gallon left and I won't use it now. Again new version is crap!


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Nitro cookies runt lower sampler.


















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkitecht (Nov 21, 2016)

In House Genetics has a really good deal going on right now on Instagram for a week only. I got some packs myself. you can find the deal here @poweredbydiesel420 on insta.


----------



## Odin* (Nov 21, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Rainbow cookies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heads up buddy. I'm 99% sure I see thrip damage in your OGKBxDosido pic.

I warned someone else here about what could have been thrip damage (can't be 100% sure through pics) and they "pooh-pooh'd" it. Be sure to look into it, could get bad quick.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 22, 2016)

*Blackcherry Pie BX1* done outdoors


----------



## Arkitecht (Nov 22, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *Blackcherry Pie BX1* done outdoors
> 
> View attachment 3837248


Hell yeah! Nice job!! I'll be right over.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 22, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Of the 3 white animals that came down today [63 days], this is the best one. Nice, fat and sticky tops. The other two were either runts, or runted w/ early nutes, but buds look and smell similar, just punier.
> 
> Edited to ad: no hermies seen, just uncooperative...real buzzkill in the tent.
> 
> ...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 22, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *Blackcherry Pie BX1* done outdoors
> 
> View attachment 3837248


I like it.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 22, 2016)

Anyone going after the black friday sale on IG? I've been thinking about picking up a couple packs


----------



## Arkitecht (Nov 22, 2016)

The Pipe said:


> Anyone going after the black friday sale on IG? I've been thinking about picking up a couple packs
> 
> View attachment 3837465 View attachment 3837466


Yup I already did got decepticon and OGKB v2.1. Also if you look at their main page or send a message to @jose_dumb_laze you can request to see their secret list or whatever and get some really small batch breeder crosses. There might be some left. They are all reg seeds. I picked up some "ghost OG x purple hulk". Cheers.

EDIT: I just talked to @jose_dumb_lazy (vendor for IHG) most of the special packs are gone, he has a few left. I would message him if your interested. BUT there will still be some available from https://urbangreenbirmingham.co.uk

I will post the pics of what may be available:
@inhouse6290 is the main Instagram for in house genetics the first few recent posts talks about these packs. I don't think there is a discount on these, I think they are $100 per/pack.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 23, 2016)

Ordered silver pie rainbow cookies and ogkb v2.1


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Nov 23, 2016)

Every time deals come around I swear to jebus something happens....fuck you Maytag


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

I popped 2 plat Scout v2.1 ,2 ogkb v2.1, and a ookb x dosidos . All five perfect and above ground ! Now the wait to see if the fems. are good or hermie monsters. I hope they are good


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I popped 2 plat Scout v2.1 ,2 ogkb v2.1, and a ookb x dosidos . All five perfect and above ground ! Now the wait to see if the gems are good or hermie monsters ?


Im gonna drop a dolato soon


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Im gonna drop a dolato soon


Did you see the purple one on instagram ? That dolato looks fire. I'm gonna do those next round.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Im gonna drop a dolato soon


I have one among four new IHG seedlings. Four weeks before a bloom tent opens, which should be perfect, but keeping some clones for backup in case of another femgular episode.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


>


----------



## Arkitecht (Nov 23, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Did you see the purple one on instagram ? That dolato looks fire. I'm gonna do those next round.


Yup got a couple packs of Dolato myself and a few other do-si-dos crosses by in house. Mendo breath x do-si-dos and another one I forgot the name.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I have one among four new IHG seedlings. Four weeks before a bloom tent opens, which should be perfect, but keeping some clones for backup in case of another femgular episode.
> 
> View attachment 3837701


I see that dolato


----------



## badtoro99 (Nov 24, 2016)

Gelato41xDosidos #Dolato!


----------



## badtoro99 (Nov 24, 2016)

Gelato41xDosidos day 55 flower


----------



## badtoro99 (Nov 24, 2016)

Gelato42xDosidos


----------



## Odin* (Nov 24, 2016)

The Pipe said:


> Anyone going after the black friday sale on IG? I've been thinking about picking up a couple packs
> 
> View attachment 3837465 View attachment 3837466




Thanks for posting this. Couple packs of Dolato coming my way. Again, appreciate you bringing this to attention. These are gonna be fun.


----------



## Odin* (Nov 24, 2016)

badtoro99 said:


> Gelato41xDosidos day 55 flower



Looks excellent, good job. What's the nose on her?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 24, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNGVQdoDSSh/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0

IHG Purple GSCx Animal Cookies middle, OG Raskal White Fire OG on far right, Golden Goat on left.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 25, 2016)

Straight up black leaves on the purple sherbet x dosido. Had to put a green one behind it for contrast.


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3839198
> Straight up black leaves on the purple sherbet x dosido. Had to put a green one behind it for contrast.


Dude the inhouse crosses this round seem like they are all the way on point . Mine only have 2 leaves (babies) hurry up damn it !! Fire bro


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 25, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Dude the inhouse crosses this round seem like they are all the way on point . Mine only have 2 leaves (babies) hurry up damn it !! Fire bro


Man can't wait for it. Gave it the chop just now  rock hard frosty purple nougat. My fave . The spirit animal yield was typical cookie junk but was Effin flame. Kinda feeling like the spirit animal is the odd one out


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Man can't wait for it. Gave it the chop just now  rock hard frosty purple nougat. My fave . The spirit animal yield was typical cookie junk but was Effin flame. Kinda feeling like the spirit animal is the odd one out


Looks really good bro. Those are gonna be nice jars to have on your shelf for Christmas


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 25, 2016)

Man my sunset and dosidos are taking forever!


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 25, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Man my sunset and dosidos are taking forever!


I have the purple sherbert x dosidos . But they won't get popped right away. I hate when they just won't get done


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 25, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I have the purple sherbert x dosidos . But they won't get popped right away. I hate when they just won't get done


Pop em bro. Why not


----------



## greencropper (Nov 25, 2016)

thinktank offers IHG cheap as well as $15 shipping to australia...hope other banks would take note of this postage cost & give up on asking $30-$50...kudos to thinktank!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thinktank offers IHG cheap as well as $15 shipping to australia...wish other banks would take note of this postage cost & give up on asking $30-$50...kudos to thinktank!


Thinktank is good


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2016)

Purple Animal Kush @ 33 days.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm just gonna leave this here....


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 27, 2016)

Has anyone else grown purple gsc x animal cookies? My plant has a mega stretch look to it, very cookies looking with long thick branches and the colas are spread out but very large. Odd looking leafs, looks primitive and most have 3 fingers only that are fat.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3840360
> I'm just gonna leave this here....


----------



## Stonironi (Nov 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3840360
> I'm just gonna leave this here....


WOW ! Beautiful


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 27, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3840360
> I'm just gonna leave this here....


Nice


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 27, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Has anyone else grown purple gsc x animal cookies? My plant has a mega stretch look to it, very cookies looking with long thick branches and the colas are spread out but very large. Odd looking leafs, looks primitive and most have 3 fingers only that are fat.


The three blade thing sounds like you have a lot of the fire og showing through from the animal cookies, smell at all like gas?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The three blade thing sounds like you have a lot of the fire og showing through from the animal cookies, smell at all like gas?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


This is my grow from this summer, white fire og , fire og phenotype, fucker was stretchy. I did not keep that pheno. That plant a a way different leaf structure and bud structure , this purple gsc x animal cookies looks bizzare. Primitive looking almost sad and droopy. https://www.instagram.com/p/BNGVQdoDSSh/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0 here's a picture of what i mean it's a droopy plant with weird looking leafs. Mega stretchy but a different type of stretch than that fire og pheno had, this thing got thick stems and weird leafs. I really want to know what purple gsc is. I'm gonna take a picture tonight to show better, it is growing a ton mega stretchy it loves light.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 27, 2016)

Them Purp Sherb x Dosido come as freebies or they selling packs? 
Hows she smoke man??


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Them Purp Sherb x Dosido come as freebies or they selling packs?
> Hows she smoke man??


Best freebies I ever got compliments of belle isle lol I'll do a smoke update once they cured up all nice like


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 27, 2016)

Once a buddy had some similar looking shit, darkest purps, almost black, heaviest hardest stone I ever smoked. Told me it was a clone from Ed Rosenthals garden. Me being a noob emailed Ed asking about it who promptly told me to fuck off. lol Chasing something similar as a side quest ever since!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Once a buddy had some similar looking shit, darkest purps, almost black, heaviest hardest stone I ever smoked. Told me it was a clone from Ed Rosenthals garden. Me being a noob emailed Ed asking about it who promptly told me to fuck off. lol Chasing something similar as a side quest ever since!


Lol told Ya to scram eh?


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 27, 2016)

Dude, I wish I still had the email, he ripped my asshole out, old fucker lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Once a buddy had some similar looking shit, darkest purps, almost black, heaviest hardest stone I ever smoked. Told me it was a clone from Ed Rosenthals garden. Me being a noob emailed Ed asking about it who promptly told me to fuck off. lol Chasing something similar as a side quest ever since!


You ever smoked the ed rosenthal super bud?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Dude, I wish I still had the email, he ripped my asshole out, old fucker lol


I would def enjoy reading it lol


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 27, 2016)

Nah but I seen some big ass spear colas from it, you?

Hockey it basically went, who the fuck are you and who is your friend, your story doesn't jive to me so fuck off, my boy was probably just lieing lol... Send off lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 27, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Nah but I seen some big ass spear colas from it, you?
> 
> Hockey it basically went, who the fuck are you and who is your friend, your story doesn't jive to me so fuck off, my boy was probably just lieing lol...


Yea they sell it locally and they had clones of it a few summers ago this place got it https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/altitude-organic-medicine-2-2#/menu
https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/altitude-organic-medicine-2-2#/menu/ed-rose-super-bud


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 27, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> This is my grow from this summer, white fire og , fire og phenotype, fucker was stretchy. I did not keep that pheno. That plant a a way different leaf structure and bud structure , this purple gsc x animal cookies looks bizzare. Primitive looking almost sad and droopy. https://www.instagram.com/p/BNGVQdoDSSh/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0 here's a picture of what i mean it's a droopy plant with weird looking leafs. Mega stretchy but a different type of stretch than that fire og pheno had, this thing got thick stems and weird leafs. I really want to know what purple gsc is. I'm gonna take a picture tonight to show better, it is growing a ton mega stretchy it loves light.


My fire og(clone only) does the three blade thing. And stretches quite a bit.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> My fire og(clone only) does the three blade thing. And stretches quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks very similar to my fire og pheno, i see what you are saying but this purple gsc x animal cookies got a different look than that. I'm gonna get more pictures tonight. It's like droopy , i only grew one other plant that had this look it was daybreaker from ggg, had the same weird droopy leafs. The 3 leaf thing is usually an OG trait. Look at this leaf that fell off the plant when i was watering too roughly.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNLQWw2DggB/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0


Beautiful fire og grow by the way, bet that tasted great.

I fed that leaf to my cat, here's the aftermath

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNLSYT1jokF/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0

I think he might be part rabbit.


----------



## limonene (Nov 27, 2016)

My inhouse genetics adventure has crashed to a halt. Popped 5 hulk og and 4 Tahoe cure x velvet pie. All are males lol. 1 might be female, it's taking forever to show but my gut says it isn't. Oh well , shit happens. It's not a problem as I have loads of other gear to run and the other half a pack of both. But I really fancied seeing the hulk in action.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 27, 2016)

limonene said:


> My inhouse genetics adventure has crashed to a halt. Popped 5 hulk og and 4 Tahoe cure x velvet pie. All are males lol. 1 might be female, it's taking forever to show but my gut says it isn't. Oh well , shit happens. It's not a problem as I have loads of other gear to run and the other half a pack of both. But I really fancied seeing the hulk in action.


damn thats bad luck bro, hope the first IHG i germ doesnt do the same?


----------



## limonene (Nov 27, 2016)

greencropper said:


> damn thats bad luck bro, hope my first IHG i germ doesnt do the same?


Yeah it's always a possibility, hope it doesn't happen to you either. It probably won't. I popped 11 exotic genetics, 12 dynasty's, 2 gooeybreeders and 9 inhouse. Got 50/50 on pretty much everything else.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 27, 2016)

limonene said:


> Yeah it's always a possibility, hope it doesn't happen to you either. It probably won't. I popped 11 exotic genetics, 12 dynasty's, 2 gooeybreeders and 9 inhouse. Got 50/50 on pretty much everything else.


thats ok, ive got 8 packs of IHG, popping the first few packs mid january, gonna drop pollen on the ones that are girls


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2016)

limonene said:


> My inhouse genetics adventure has crashed to a halt. Popped 5 hulk og and 4 Tahoe cure x velvet pie. All are males lol. 1 might be female, it's taking forever to show but my gut says it isn't. Oh well , shit happens. It's not a problem as I have loads of other gear to run and the other half a pack of both. But I really fancied seeing the hulk in action.


Were you running backups just in case? I used to pop cheap fems like FS lemon kush or seedsman or mws fem freebies in case of low girl counts, but after getting nearly 4 zips of crap from a lk , I decided that clones make the best backups, and hurt less to cull when not needed.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 27, 2016)

2x Purple Animal Kush gettin' the business... May be throwing some original Velvet Pie f1's down as well shortly...

 

 

Away we go...


----------



## limonene (Nov 27, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Were you running backups just in case? I used to pop cheap fems like FS lemon kush or seedsman or mws fem freebies in case of low girl counts, but after getting nearly 4 zips of crap from a lk , I decided that clones make the best backups, and hurt less to cull when not needed.


Oh yeah man I'm covered. My plan was to do half the grow from clone and half from seed. I have 4 pineapple fields, 4 citrique, 2 kimbo for the seed and 5 slh, 4 amnesia, 2 nepali og x goji f3 and 2 U.K. Pineapple for the clones. It's all good! I just really liked the structure of the hulks and wanted to see what inhouse were all about.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 27, 2016)

limonene said:


> Oh yeah man I'm covered. My plan was to do half the grow from clone and half from seed. I have 4 pineapple fields, 4 citrique, 2 kimbo for the seed and 5 slh, 4 amnesia, 2 nepali og x goji f3 and 2 U.K. Pineapple for the clones. It's all good! I just really liked the structure of the hulks and wanted to see what inhouse were all about.


i heard and seen good things about that kimbo kush good luck.


----------



## limonene (Nov 27, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> i heard and seen good things about that kimbo kush good luck.


Thanks man. They are just about to be flipped and have a very tight structure. I like.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 28, 2016)

Couple trimmed up purple sherb x dosido


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 28, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3841346
> Couple trimmed up purple sherb x dosido


That's sexy...i forget did you save that cut or no?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 28, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> That's sexy...i forget did you save that cut or no?


Big time buddy. Still got all 3. Might just run the purple dosi and the cookies. Gotta see how this round of the spirit animal acts. She big and frosty tho but kick nans out when the other two don't


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 29, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Big time buddy. Still got all 3. Might just run the purple dosi and the cookies. Gotta see how this round of the spirit animal acts. She big and frosty tho but kick nans out when the other two don't


Hell yeah brother they all seemed worthy of a clone run.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 29, 2016)

Crypt keeper x dosido day 60 getting the chop.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Crypt keeper x dosido day 60 getting the chop.View attachment 3842347 View attachment 3842348


Colas ?


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Colas ?


Not really anything impressive. All the nugs are like concrete just small. I'll get some pics of tops an put them up later.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Not really anything impressive. All the nugs are like concrete just small. I'll get some pics of tops an put them up later.


 Did you top or supercrop?


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 30, 2016)

limonene said:


> Yeah it's always a possibility, hope it doesn't happen to you either. It probably won't. I popped 11 exotic genetics, 12 dynasty's, 2 gooeybreeders and 9 inhouse. Got 50/50 on pretty much everything else.


Lol Im gonna pop almost the same cie except it's à greenpoint pack instead of the ihg


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 30, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Did you top or supercrop?


Yes it did get a topping , was also flowered at12-16" range


----------



## jillxjilly (Nov 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3841346
> Couple trimmed up purple sherb x dosido


that looks like ridiculous fire


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 1, 2016)

Gave the spirit animal the chop


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3843228
> View attachment 3843229
> Gave the spirit animal the chop


Yields look good and she's frosty!!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 1, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Yields look good and she's frosty!!!


Absolutely yields and frost were solid. She wouldn't stop growing and kicking out fresh pistils. I cut her off nutes at weeks 8 ...this clone run I'm just gonna keep feeding her til she wanna stop haha . Also kicked out lots of late flower nanners... Possibly because I was depriving her of nutes before she was ready...I'll alter her feed schedule on these clones and see how she behaves


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3843228
> View attachment 3843229
> Gave the spirit animal the chop


That is the coolest pic ever I think .


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 1, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> That is the coolest pic ever I think .


Thanks buddy


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3843228
> View attachment 3843229
> Gave the spirit animal the chop


Those are some good looking leaves 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Those are some good looking leaves
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thanks man! The buds are decent too


----------



## BWSolo (Dec 2, 2016)

Anybody getting any phenos like this? She's a Jelly Breath freebie.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 2, 2016)

I've got a double o sido that is a dwarf . Out of the 2 ogkb v2.1 i have 1 that looks OGBK ish and 1 that looks regular . They are babies


----------



## Wicked0ne (Dec 2, 2016)

Does anyone know where you can get single IHG seeds? Some of their strains have me drooling...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2016)

Wicked0ne said:


> Does anyone know where you can get single IHG seeds? Some of their strains have me drooling...


If you could find them, and I doubt you can, what would you pay per bean?


----------



## Wicked0ne (Dec 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> If you could find them, and I doubt you can, what would you pay per bean?


Umm, I really haven't thought about it haha. I suppose the going rate for other "premium" seeds, $10-20?


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 2, 2016)

Wicked0ne said:


> Umm, I really haven't thought about it haha. I suppose the going rate for other "premium" seeds, $10-20?


Good luck with that


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 2, 2016)

Wicked0ne said:


> Umm, I really haven't thought about it haha. I suppose the going rate for other "premium" seeds, $10-20?


The new fem 5 packs as singles would be more than $25 a piece. So you'd be looking at spending closer to $35 a bean I would think to have them broken down. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 2, 2016)

just dropped 1 jellybreath


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The new fem 5 packs as singles would be more than $25 a piece. So you'd be looking at spending closer to $35 a bean I would think to have them broken down.


[ $35 x 4 = $140 ]
Wouldn't you know, I have some extra 'singles' available in that $ range.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> [ $35 x 4 = $140 ]
> Wouldn't you know, I have some extra 'singles' available in that $ range.


I was assuming inflation based on the pack price vs singles. Not straight divided by 5. Sorry if that came across as me being retarded lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I was assuming inflation based on the pack price vs singles. Not straight divided by 5. Sorry if that came across as me being retarded lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


No, amigo...not checking your math, just figuring my profit margin. I could even toss in a 'freebie'.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 3, 2016)

Mendobreath x dosido freebie @ day 28
 
 
lower


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 3, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Mendobreath x dosido freebie @ day 28
> View attachment 3844723
> View attachment 3844724
> lower
> View attachment 3844725


Looking good


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 3, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> No, amigo...not checking your math, just figuring my profit margin. I could even toss in a 'freebie'.


Haha. I've been in super intense business meetings this whole week so my brain is all over the place, lol. Those orange gogis are looking nice.  

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 3, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Mendobreath x dosido freebie @ day 28
> View attachment 3844723
> View attachment 3844724
> lower
> View attachment 3844725


All of these dosidos crosses are killing it. I have had the pack of dosidos for almost 2 years and now people are jumping on the train .


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 3, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> All of these dosidos crosses are killing it. I have had the pack of dosidos for almost 2 years and now people are jumping on the train .


Time for you to hop on the train


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 3, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Time for you to hop on the train


Choo chooo


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 3, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Looking good


Thanks man, she smells very sweet and floral, can't really put a smell to her yet. Very slow, the only thing fast about her is the way the frost comes on. Stretched way more than i expected too. I have two others, one in flower about 2 weeks....not much to see there, buds are just started to form-slowwww. The other is still in veg and getting too tall. i will prob have to take a clone and flower at a later time, the way they stretch i will not be able to control it. 



Stonironi said:


> All of these dosidos crosses are killing it. I have had the pack of dosidos for almost 2 years and now people are jumping on the train .


Yeah, i'm popping peanut butter breath next, be interesting to see how they compare. I think Gromer has the real fire when it comes to this cross, actually any of his breath crosses.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 4, 2016)

The Pipe said:


> Anyone going after the black friday sale on IG? I've been thinking about picking up a couple packs
> 
> View attachment 3837465 View attachment 3837466



What's the usual turnaround time when ordering through poweredby? Going on 2 weeks now. Not worried about it, just spoiled by SHN and TDT.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Dec 4, 2016)

I ordered from him on the last day of sale and just got tracking # a few minutes ago.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 4, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> I ordered from him on the last day of sale and just got tracking # a few minutes ago.


What was the last day of the sale? My order was completed 11-23. Probably just waiting until the "mad dash" was over to get them out. 

I'm just eager.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Dec 4, 2016)

27th


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 4, 2016)

Second pheno of Noah's ark. 
Heres a pic of the top of the purple pheno crypt keeper x dosido @Amos Otis it's small. Nugs are impressive quality though sorry for shitty pic.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Time for you to hop on the train


I'm already there  all my new run is inhouse and thug pug gear


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 4, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I'm already there  all my new run is inhouse and thug pug gear


What are Ya running


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 4, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> View attachment 3845775


Oh danggg


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 4, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I'm not running them all . It will take a while but I'm ready for a long winter


Winter is coming and the night is dark and full of terrors


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 4, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> I'm not running them all . It will take a while but I'm ready for a long winter


let me know if you need help


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Winter is coming and the night is dark and full of terrors


Yikes that sounds scary


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 4, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> let me know if you need help


For sure . I'm gonna be making some new genetics with these . I figure what better to make seeds with other than the best stuff out there


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 4, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> For sure . I'm gonna be making some new genetics with these . I figure what better to make seeds with other than the best stuff out there


Sweet , i am doing some crosses too


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 4, 2016)

Odin* said:


> What's the usual turnaround time when ordering through poweredby? Going on 2 weeks now. Not worried about it, just spoiled by SHN and TDT.


I ordered directly from him after a SHN episode(long story that ive mentioned before) took accouple weeks international but it did come. I wouldnt worry.
about it,


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 4, 2016)

Odin* said:


> What's the usual turnaround time when ordering through poweredby? Going on 2 weeks now. Not worried about it, just spoiled by SHN and TDT.


He told me he was shipping after the sale ends... and should be getting my tracking # today or tomorrow


----------



## Odin* (Dec 5, 2016)

Got my tracking number. 


I'm expecting quite a bit from these, looking for an exceptional pheno to add to the lineup. The bar is already set pretty high from my Gelato, GSC, and my Animal Cookies crosses.


----------



## badtoro99 (Dec 6, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Looks excellent, good job. What's the nose on her?



smells like COOKIE with candy! its fire!!


----------



## Odin* (Dec 6, 2016)

@badtoro99 Nice! Looking forward to running this. Did you get different phenos, or were all of them "uniform"?


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 7, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNvfHqRDGZ5/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
Purple GSC x Animal Cookies stackin up pretty nicely.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 7, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNvfHqRDGZ5/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
> Purple GSC x Animal Cookies stackin up pretty nicely.


Yeah she looks great


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 8, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Yeah she looks great


Thanks, hopefully she finishes well , can't wait to do some smoke reports


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Fyi - spreading the word

The fem line of animal cookies has been discontinued and a reg line of cookies is in testing and will be released in 2017. End of year giveaway coming too.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 8, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Fyi - spreading the word
> 
> The fem line of animal cookies has been discontinued and a reg line of cookies is in testing and will be released in 2017. End of year giveaway coming too.


So all of IHG animal cookies fem crosses are being discontinued? Or cannaventures pure animal, lol, there will probably still be lots of breeders with AC fem crosses...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So all of IHG animal cookies fem crosses are being discontinued? Or cannaventures pure animal, lol, there will probably still be lots of breeders with AC fem crosses...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 8, 2016)

Purple sherb dosidos comin in hot


----------



## shonuff_305 (Dec 8, 2016)

Arkitecht said:


> Yup I already did got decepticon and OGKB v2.1. Also if you look at their main page or send a message to @jose_dumb_laze you can request to see their secret list or whatever and get some really small batch breeder crosses. There might be some left. They are all reg seeds. I picked up some "ghost OG x purple hulk". Cheers.
> 
> EDIT: I just talked to @jose_dumb_lazy (vendor for IHG) most of the special packs are gone, he has a few left. I would message him if your interested. BUT there will still be some available from https://urbangreenbirmingham.co.uk
> 
> ...


So are you buying frm ig


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 8, 2016)

GreenLegend420 said:


> View attachment 3848789


Lol, so they decided the animal cookies made all of their fems looks identical no matter what they crossed with it haha. It does really seem to dominate crosses which generally isn't what youre looking for making crosses. I'm surprised they're keeping none of them. I feel like that was most of their $$$. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, so they decided the animal cookies made all of their fems looks identical no matter what they crossed with it haha. It does really seem to dominate crosses which generally isn't what youre looking for making crosses. I'm surprised they're keeping none of them. I feel like that was most of their $$$.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Don't worry I have plenty of them to go around


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Don't worry I have plenty of them to go around


Hhaaha vato, me too. Gotta say I only bought one pack of their non cookies crosses and I have ~10 packs of their gear. Feel like there gonna change their mind real quick when theyre out 60+% of their sales because they stop the fem crosses haha. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Feel like there gonna change their mind real quick when theyre out 60+% of their sales because they stop the fem crosses haha.


The only regs I popped were not supposed to be regs....ba da boom..[.take my males, please!] I haven't even popped any of their reg freebies. But overall, I dig their buds/smoke, and that's what it's all about for me. Even the one of 3 non-runt white animals is fine smoke.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 8, 2016)

Double o sidos popped out 2 for 2 baby runts . They are dwarfs . It's cool looking but they were not cheap beans so this dwarf better Kick ass !! Lol


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 9, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Double o sidos popped out 2 for 2 baby runts . They are dwarfs . It's cool looking but they were not cheap beans so this dwarf better Kick ass !! Lol


What are dwarf seedlings?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 9, 2016)

@Amos Otis final shot of the ck x dosido before hitting jars. Nothing really came out as what I would consider top nugs. Haven't tried it yet but looks amazing.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 9, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> @Amos Otis final shot of the ck x dosido before hitting jars. Nothing really came out as what I would consider top nugs. Haven't tried it yet but looks amazing. View attachment 3849323 View attachment 3849324


looks topshelf to me bro!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 9, 2016)

Noah's ark 9week pheno hitting the jars. I don't see many people running these, I did fight through some herms but every female I got would be considered a keeper to most.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks topshelf to me bro!


I guess I worded that wrong. He asked about the top nugs off this one a page or two back when o posted a pick. Thanks gc!


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 9, 2016)

I think what I've noticed about IHG gear is there is a ton of fire nug and plants, but finding a pheno that puts out bag appeal AND decent sized nugs is a bit harder. My best plants from them have been my runts. And the couple I've had that really yielded were mediocre. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> What are dwarf seedlings?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Dwarfs are smaller than regular . Lol


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> What are dwarf seedlings?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Young dwarves . 

Stout; strong;loud; drink lots of beer.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 9, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Dwarfs are smaller than regular . Lol


Lol, there's a regular size for seedlings? Ogkb crosses always start way slow ime, just wait, they'll get there. 


Buss Relville said:


> Young dwarves .
> 
> Stout; strong;loud; drink lots of beer.


Haha. I thought he may know some science that backed the dwarf claims. Knowing ogkb crosses are pretty notorious for super slow veg times I generally assume they'll be lagging compared to my bodhi's/jaws gear/etc. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 9, 2016)

Ive sworn off all of their Animal Cookie fems. Hermie messes. Im running some of their regs though. Velvet Pie.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2016)

I haven't had the first herm, even w/ the 3 white animals. I've been tokin' on the good one a couple days now con mucho placer. It's better smoke than the 2 animal pies chopped with her.


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, there's a regular size for seedlings? Ogkb crosses always start way slow ime, just wait, they'll get there.
> 
> Haha. I thought he may know some science that backed the dwarf claims. Knowing ogkb crosses are pretty notorious for super slow veg times I generally assume they'll be lagging compared to my bodhi's/jaws gear/etc.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I feel it haha. no more runts in my garden ; fuck those sloth grow times.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Dec 9, 2016)

white animal cured a month, no herm at all, lil stretch but the smoke is excellent


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 9, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I haven't had the first herm, even w/ the 3 white animals. I've been tokin' on the good one a couple days now con mucho placer. It's better smoke than the 2 animal pies chopped with her.


Im happy to hear that you are enjoying the smoke. After picking the seeds out of mine I did too for the most part. 

Hopefully the changes I have made to my flowering space will reduce the stress factors that increase the chances of herms.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 10, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Ive sworn off all of their Animal Cookie fems. Hermie messes. Im running some of their regs though. Velvet Pie.


I've sworn off IHG altogether hey. Still got a pack of purple gorilla and velvet pie that I doubt I'll even pop lol. IHG told a mate of mine that their cherrie pie herms all the time, if that's true, the velvet pie should be watched very closely!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 10, 2016)

Yea east mo I plan on taking nothing for granted and will watch very closely. Mother of all Cherries gave me a male and a female, neither had herm issues.

I blame myself and my environment as much as I do the gear, but both femmed animal cook crosses from IHG hermed on me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I've sworn off IHG altogether hey. Still got a pack of purple gorilla and velvet pie that I doubt I'll even pop lol.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 10, 2016)

So, my beans were supposed to be here about a week ago. Tracking was just updated and states the obvious "Delayed". Holiday packages are fucking my shit up. Christmas can wait damn it, those beans were supposed to be in the shot glass fucking yesterday!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3850235


Make an offer bro and they're yours


----------



## greencropper (Dec 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I've sworn off IHG altogether hey. Still got a pack of purple gorilla and velvet pie that I doubt I'll even pop lol. IHG told a mate of mine that their cherrie pie herms all the time, if that's true, the velvet pie should be watched very closely!


seriously brother? which IHG have you grown out?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 11, 2016)

greencropper said:


> seriously brother? which IHG have you grown out?


Yeah man. I haven't grown out any and I'm not really that keen on growing any in the future, unless the breeding practices change in a hurry. It's just me man, i have other breeders I prefer. I jumped the gun buying the packs I did lol.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah man. I haven't grown out any and I'm not really that keen on growing any in the future, unless the breeding practices change in a hurry. It's just me man, i have other breeders I prefer. I jumped the gun buying the packs I did lol.


i dunno bro but ive seen some real fire come from people who grew them out, yes some herms for sure, just hope i dont get any, have about 7 packs & any herms will be out the door!


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah man. I haven't grown out any and I'm not really that keen on growing any in the future, unless the breeding practices change in a hurry. It's just me man, i have other breeders I prefer. I jumped the gun buying the packs I did lol.


Keep them for an outdoor session most of their strain turn out pretty good outdoor


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 11, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i dunno bro but ive seen some real fire come from people who grew them out, yes some herms for sure, just hope i dont get any, have about 7 packs & any herms will be out the door!


I've seen the fire bro but just how many strains come out so quickly, there has to be such little testing happening, the herm reports are too much for me, I can afford to have my whole crop ruined. Plus they come across like absolute dickheads so that's a major turnoff for me too! 



madininagyal said:


> Keep them for an outdoor session most of their strain turn out pretty good outdoor


That's probably the only thing I'll do with them hey!


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I've seen the fire bro but just how many strains come out so quickly, there has to be such little testing happening, the herm reports are too much for me, I can afford to have my whole crop ruined. Plus they come across like absolute dickheads so that's a major turnoff for me too!
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably the only thing I'll do with them hey!


Really so far I only heard about 2 grow fucked and it was because of mold for one , the other à couple banana late in harvest both animal cookie cross the other turned pretty good , I think most of the herm problem are due to grower's fault because all my ihg get some harsh condition with me, (bugs, led too close, light on 24h because my timer gîve up on me lol etc) and guess what no hermie so far!!! my grow this year were not taken seriously so maybe im lucky or there some growers who are doing something wrong or it could also be the cookie gên that people forget it UNSTABLE from the start , just come on all cookie strain have a couple grow with hermie even ggg 250$ mb have some herm report but since the gear are fire they don't mind it and just get rid of it , I would say try them for yourself and you will know for me they have fire ,not all pheno are keeper but in 2 pack you sure to have at least 1 very special


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 11, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Really so far I only heard about 2 grow fucked and it was because of mold for one , the other à couple banana late in harvest both animal cookie cross the other turned pretty good , I think most of the herm problem are due to grower's fault because all my ihg get some harsh condition with me, (bugs, led too close, light on 24h because my timer gîve up on me lol etc) and guess what no hermie so far!!! my grow this year were not taken seriously so maybe im lucky or there some growers who are doing something wrong or it could also be the cookie gên that people forget it UNSTABLE from the start , just come on all cookie strain have a couple grow with hermie even ggg 250$ mb have some herm report but since the gear are fire they don't mind it and just get rid of it , I would say try them for yourself and you will know for me they have fire ,not all pheno are keeper but in 2 pack you sure to have at least 1 very special


I'm only one person with a really small grow room man, no one seriously gives a shit whether I run them or not. I may one day but at the moment, I have other breeders gear I will run over the IHG stuff, simple.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 11, 2016)

Anyone have negative experiences with their OGKB 2.1 or Platinum Buffalo FEMS???

Both seem appealing to me.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 11, 2016)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Anyone have negative experiences with their OGKB 2.1 or Platinum Buffalo FEMS???
> 
> Both seem appealing to me.


I have 2 of the ogkb v 2.1 growing now . 1 of them looks regular and the other one looks typical for ogkb . I'm hoping to get the fire of ogkb with the growth of a regular plant as ogkb is so slow in veg normally . Nothing negative but I will have more info for you in about another month on those the double o sidos and the platinum Scout . I got 1 of each going .


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 12, 2016)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Anyone have negative experiences with their OGKB 2.1 or Platinum Buffalo FEMS???
> 
> Both seem appealing to me.


I heard the platinum buffalo was having some germ issues. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I heard the platinum buffalo was having some germ issues.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


That'd be a bitch seeing as you only get 5 of them. Well I am pretty interested in popping some fems for once. I wanted to hold out on some sin city or DVG's but doubt I can get a hold of the sins. 

Think I'll pull the trigger through Jose_Dumb_Lazy and get some white animal freebie fems as well.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 12, 2016)

Double Rainbow freebies were some of the most dense buds I have ever trimmed, will post cured buds in two or three weeks. The smell was incredible and scissor hash was fruity as fuck, mad terps.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Dec 12, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> IHG told a mate of mine that their cherrie pie herms all the time, if that's true, the velvet pie should be watched very closely!


I ran a pack of Velvet Pie it was all fire with no herm issues at all in a room that at the time was causing a decent amount of hermies (one being Cherry Cream Pie) cause of temperature fluctuations. Velvet Pie doesnt have much Cherry Pie in it so maybe thats why


----------



## greencropper (Dec 12, 2016)

im planting my Plat Buffs mid january 2017, will let y'all know how they sprouted


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 12, 2016)

Blazin Purps said:


> I ran a pack of Velvet Pie it was all fire with no herm issues at all in a room that at the time was causing a decent amount of hermies (one being Cherry Cream Pie) cause of temperature fluctuations. Velvet Pie doesnt have much Cherry Pie in it so maybe thats why


Well that's good to know, thanks man


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 12, 2016)

greencropper said:


> im planting my Plat Buffs mid january 2017, will let y'all know how they sprouted


Lol that's the exact time I'm planting. 
3 plat buffs, 4 ogkb2.1's, 1 white animal, and 8 redeyedgenetic ECC x I-95 testers.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 12, 2016)

ahhhhh great minds thinking alike!...lol, be planting all 5 Plat buff + 10 Do-lato then too


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 12, 2016)

greencropper said:


> im planting my Plat Buffs mid january 2017, will let y'all know how they sprouted





cuddlesthesheep said:


> Lol that's the exact time I'm planting.
> 3 plat buffs, 4 ogkb2.1's, 1 white animal, and 8 redeyedgenetic ECC x I-95 testers.


3 of 5 of my Buffalo OG popped. I scuffed, rescuffed, gave em over a week in the paper towel. I would guess the germ issues come from the buffalo side. only one out of the three survived planting in the rapid rooter. Most seeds i pop, i can poke down in the rooter, but not these. You bend that tap root, and they're done. Be careful guys, they seem to be really finicky from popping to planting. The one that did sprout is doing well now, and shows much promise....pretty sure Im gonna get my money's worth lol.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 12, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> 3 of 5 of my Buffalo OG popped. I scuffed, rescuffed, gave em over a week in the paper towel. I would guess the germ issues come from the buffalo side. only one out of the three survived planting in the rapid rooter. Most seeds i pop, i can poke down in the rooter, but not these. You bend that tap root, and they're done. Be careful guys, they seem to be really finicky from popping to planting. The one that did sprout is doing well now, and shows much promise....pretty sure Im gonna get my money's worth lol.


wow thats a bad germ/survival rate, am not holding much hope out for my Plat Buffs now, im not into scuffing, if they dont germinate naturally then they dont germ


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 12, 2016)

greencropper said:


> wow thats a bad germ/survival rate, am not holding much hope out for my Plat Buffs now, im not into scuffing, if they dont germinate naturally then they dont germ


Looks like some fire worth growing out. I would skip the rooter and go right into the medium if i ever get them again.....i would buy them again even after my experience just from the pics i have seen....I just know to be more careful when planting now.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah I picked some hard germers between the plat buf and the ogkb2.1


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 12, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> 3 of 5 of my Buffalo OG popped. I scuffed, rescuffed, gave em over a week in the paper towel. I would guess the germ issues come from the buffalo side. only one out of the three survived planting in the rapid rooter. Most seeds i pop, i can poke down in the rooter, but not these. You bend that tap root, and they're done. Be careful guys, they seem to be really finicky from popping to planting. The one that did sprout is doing well now, and shows much promise....pretty sure Im gonna get my money's worth lol.



damn. tried rooters once before; fuck those things. i usually just put em in water for like 10 hours; then straight into dirt; and just squirt them with a bottle till they come up haha. will def be careful; not poppin til feb / march though. 

didnt have any noticeable issue with any of the OGKB gen i ran; but she wasnt the direct mom on those crosses either ( cement shoes) & ( benevolance).


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 12, 2016)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Yeah I picked some hard germers between the plat buf and the ogkb2.1


Ogkb 2.1 I am 3 for 3 on NO problems with germ at all


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 12, 2016)

Just put 5 Cactido down for a dirt nap no germ issues all split within 48h


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 12, 2016)

They were small and black with really dark striping


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 13, 2016)

Stalk of my purple cactus. 5-6' tall. Super vigorous all thru veg.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 13, 2016)

Got my Inhouse gear today and they threw in Snowman x Purple Hulk, also Ghost OG x Purple Hulk. They sound pretty dope.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 13, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Stalk of my purple cactus. 5-6' tall. Super vigorous all thru veg.View attachment 3852199


How was the stretch for you?? Mine was x3 when I put her in flo


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 13, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> How was the stretch for you?? Mine was x3 when I put her in flo


On day 5 of flower and if it stretches 3X I'm fucked...


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 13, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> On day 5 of flower and if it stretches 3X I'm fucked...


Train it lol


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Dec 13, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Stalk of my purple cactus. 5-6' tall. Super vigorous all thru veg.View attachment 3852199


Its 5-6' tall and you havent stretched yet????


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 13, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Got my Inhouse gear today and they threw in Snowman x Purple Hulk, also Ghost OG x Purple Hulk. They sound pretty dope.



oh shit; those were some of those elite packs


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 13, 2016)

Odin* said:


> Got my Inhouse gear today and they threw in Snowman x Purple Hulk, also Ghost OG x Purple Hulk. They sound pretty dope.


smoked on my homies S1 Snowman; fkn SUPER cookie and dank. 
if inhouse has the real cut or even an s1; potential is really high for some super cookie fire. 

i was very impressed.


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Dec 13, 2016)

Whats up roll it up? New member here. Been trolling the in house thread from the sidelines for awhile. Just ordered my ogkb v2.1 figured i would join the party.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 13, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> On day 5 of flower and if it stretches 3X I'm fucked...


Fasten your seatbelt lol I was lucky to have flowered in a 3l pot instead of the 7l I use I would not have anymore room


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 13, 2016)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Whats up roll it up? New member here. Been trolling the in house thread from the sidelines for awhile. Just ordered my ogkb v2.1 figured i would join the party.


Welcome kitchen hawk ! I am also growing that strain . They are small yet but I'm geeked to get them going  good luck and post pics !


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Dec 13, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Welcome kitchen hawk ! I am also growing that strain . They are small yet but I'm geeked to get them going  good luck and post pics !


Thanks for the welcome. I will get pics when i get them going. Got about 4-5 weeks until my veg tent has available space. Gonna pop the whole pack and 3 cactido at that time.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 13, 2016)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I will get pics when i get them going. Got about 4-5 weeks until my veg tent has available space. Gonna pop the whole pack and 3 cactido at that time.


Nice !! That is gonna be a fire ass grow !!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 13, 2016)

H


Kitchenhawk said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I will get pics when i get them going. Got about 4-5 weeks until my veg tent has available space. Gonna pop the whole pack and 3 cactido at that time.


Gonna be some slow ass growers vs some lanky stretchers right there!


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 13, 2016)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> H
> 
> Gonna be some slow ass growers vs some lanky stretchers right there!


Oddly enough even though it is ogkb neither of the 2 I have going are slow at all ? 1 has the typical ogkb look to it and the other looks like a reg plant .you ever wonder if the cut that gets out to everyone isn't the worst one you could possible find because who really wants you making money off of there strain . The world is money motivated ! But by making s1 of them it may get rid of the bad ?


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Dec 13, 2016)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> H
> 
> Gonna be some slow ass growers vs some lanky stretchers right there!


Its all good. I will just veg some longer than others. And Ive got multiple lights in my flower so i can deal with different heights.


----------



## Odin* (Dec 13, 2016)

Buss Relville said:


> smoked on my homies S1 Snowman; fkn SUPER cookie and dank.
> if inhouse has the real cut or even an s1; potential is really high for some super cookie fire.
> 
> i was very impressed.





Buss Relville said:


> oh shit; those were some of those elite packs



That's what I thought. Looked up the Snowman x Purple Hulk and saw in the results GL's page for "Midnight Snow" (Snowman x Purple Hulk). Dude, $275 for the pack (out of stock) and they threw them in as freebies! 

That would be really cool to find a keeper from each of those freebies. Fingers crossed.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 13, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Train it lol


I've been supercropping the shit out of them I'll throw up a pic tonight...


GreenLegend420 said:


> Its 5-6' tall and you havent stretched yet????


had a lot of males and lost half my run lol tried to makei t up by vegging.


madininagyal said:


> Fasten your seatbelt lol I was lucky to have flowered in a 3l pot instead of the 7l I use I would not have anymore room


im in 7 gal pots ffs. Going to be some beasts!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 14, 2016)

And here's 1 of 2 Purple Cactus


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 14, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> And here's 1 of 2 Purple CactusView attachment 3853067View attachment 3853070


Get ready for thé best mod!! they are huge!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 14, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Get ready for thé best mod!! they are huge!!


On another note here's a ChemGod (Tahoe X ChemDawg) X ChemDawg. The tent in the background is 4.5' wide to gauge size. Smh another tree wrangling session ahead.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 14, 2016)

still running the same pak


----------



## MistaRasta (Dec 14, 2016)

Purple Sherb x Dosido 
..Stickiest plants I've ever grown..

#1






#2


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 14, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> still running the same pak
> View attachment 3853221


Beautiful, what kind of aroma does that have? I am growing some PAK too and mine smells like strong OG , i think @kmog33 is right i got the fire og pheno.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 14, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Purple Sherb x Dosido
> ..Stickiest plants I've ever grown..
> 
> #1
> ...


I'm gonna have to pop mine you guys are making me jealous


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 14, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> still running the same pak
> View attachment 3853221


Does that have seeds in it ? Sure looks like it ?


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 14, 2016)

Stonironi said:


> Does that have seeds in it ? Sure looks like it ?


I did hit one branch with STMD pollen. Not that branch tho. I was careful but we shall see how careful when harvest comes


----------



## bmgnoot (Dec 15, 2016)

not platinum buffalo but 2/3 buffalo og i popped germed.. havent flowered so hopefully they come out hot, but nothing impressive in growth department to report during veg. and of the 3 bubba X i popped 1 broke ground... looking disappointing... will have to be cup worthy buds to keep around or pop any more of the pack.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 15, 2016)

Nitro cookies






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 15, 2016)

Cactido

Purple sherb


----------



## greencropper (Dec 15, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> CactidoView attachment 3853863
> 
> Purple sherb View attachment 3853864


looks great man, whats your thoughts on the purp sherb?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 15, 2016)

Damn I don't like to fuck with regs. But might be growing out these purple sherb freebies.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 15, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 15, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks great man, whats your thoughts on the purp sherb?


Smell like rainbow cookie but à little bit more on the citrus side , very sticky, she was easy to grow and very resistant, she can handle food, she loved the organic soil , only things is she need à longer veg time.since the stretch was low 1,5x


----------



## greencropper (Dec 15, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Smell like rainbow cookie but à little bit more on the citrus side , very sticky, she was easy to grow and very resistant, she can handle food, she loved the organic soil , only things is she need à longer veg time.since the stretch was low 1,5x


niceeee! did you get a good male/female ratio? any herm tendencies?


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 15, 2016)

greencropper said:


> niceeee! did you get a good male/female ratio? any herm tendencies?


Got 3 male and 2 female on 5 seed but lost one female , but no herm


----------



## greencropper (Dec 15, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Got 3 male and 2 female on 5 seed but lost one female , but no herm


all good bro...sometimes it goes that way, main thing is you got a great example there!...with no herms!


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 17, 2016)

mendobreath x dosido freebie, day 54. dialed back the nutes, probably take her in a week.


----------



## trippnface (Dec 17, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> mendobreath x dosido freebie, day 54. dialed back the nutes, probably take her in a week.
> View attachment 3855499
> View attachment 3855500



sexy!


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 17, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> mendobreath x dosido freebie, day 54. dialed back the nutes, probably take her in a week.
> View attachment 3855499
> View attachment 3855500


is this the jelly breath? nvm it is lol im runnin this one in veg right now


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> is this the jelly breath? nvm it is lol im runnin this one in veg right now


Guess i got them before they named em. I have another in flower, and putting another in flower today. All three stretch like a motherfucker, def seem to be leaning more to the OG side structure wise.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 17, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> Guess i got them before they named em. I have another in flower, and putting another in flower today. All three stretch like a motherfucker, def seem to be leaning more to the OG side structure wise.


mine is leaning toward the idk what side lmao ill post pics soon


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Dec 17, 2016)

Da


eastcoastled said:


> mendobreath x dosido freebie, day 54. dialed back the nutes, probably take her in a week.
> View attachment 3855499
> View attachment 3855500





kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


She has some crazy looking leaves going on.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Nitros?


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 17, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Nitros?


One of two phenos I kept. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 17, 2016)

Started 5 Cactido and noticed they're poppin trichs 3 days in lol.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 18, 2016)

When I cut my cactido it wasn't smelling à lot, same for when it was ready to go to jar, but after one night of curing , I opened the can for releasing humidity, damn!!! My nose was taken by à kush smell with citrus ,very strong cant wait to try it after à good 4 week cure, round 2 soon


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Dec 18, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> When I cut my cactido it wasn't smelling à lot, same for when it was ready to go to jar, but after one night of curing , I opened the can for releasing humidity, damn!!! My nose was taken by à kush smell with citrus ,very strong cant wait to try it after à good 4 week cure, round 2 soonView attachment 3856456


Nice. Can you pinpoint the citrus? Lemony or orange? I only ask because ive been searching for some orange terp beans and i already got 3 of these. Thanks


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 18, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> When I cut my cactido it wasn't smelling à lot, same for when it was ready to go to jar, but after one night of curing , I opened the can for releasing humidity, damn!!! My nose was taken by à kush smell with citrus ,very strong cant wait to try it after à good 4 week cure, round 2 soonView attachment 3856456


Sounds like a cactus leaner might take your head off if it's a 32% pheno lol. What I'm after anyway...


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Dec 18, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Sounds like a cactus leaner might take your head off if it's a 32% pheno lol. What I'm after anyway...


Yeah i read thats what the cactus cut tested at. Sounds and looks like some potent medicine Fo Sho.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 18, 2016)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Nice. Can you pinpoint the citrus? Lemony or orange? I only ask because ive been searching for some orange terp beans and i already got 3 of these. Thanks


Orange side


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 18, 2016)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Yeah i read thats what the cactus cut tested at. Sounds and looks like some potent medicine Fo Sho.


And yes it potent , I take it early it could have gone 2 more week easily but I was needed to get rid of all my flowering plant to have a fair chance to get rid of spidermite that keep coming so Im gonna go the chemical way just lost 2 pugsbreath and an animal pie so now I clean all the house


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Dec 18, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> And yes it potent , I take it early it could have gone 2 more week easily but I was needed to get rid of all my flowering plant to have a fair chance to get rid of spidermite that keep coming so Im gonna go the chemical way just lost 2 pugsbreath and an animal pie so now I clean all the house


Damn that sucks. Ive been using some stuff by monterey garden,...spinosad. Twice during veg as a foliar spray and spray the soil and everything nice and well. Usually 16 oz. Water to 1 Table spoon monterey is enough for a good size application. Hasnt let me down since I have been using it.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 18, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> And yes it potent , I take it early it could have gone 2 more week easily but I was needed to get rid of all my flowering plant to have a fair chance to get rid of spidermite that keep coming so Im gonna go the chemical way just lost 2 pugsbreath and an animal pie so now I clean all the house


Neem oil every 3-5 days with hydrogen peroxide washes in between about every 2-3 days. You have to hit them hard and fast and continuously for a couple weeks but you don't need to suit up to beat them. I just beat a pretty good infestation using this method. I also threw in a coupl sprays with Jacks DeadBug brew as well.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Dec 18, 2016)

You can raise your humidity and drop room temps to slow their reproduction as well. Make sure the airflow is there to make up for the less ideal environment.
Neem- smothers eggs, causing larvae, pupae, and adults to stop molting, eating, mating.
H2O2 - instant kill on everything but eggs and can be applied more often. 
Spinosad - not sure how well it works on mites but kills most everything else lol. So I used it to finish off any possible pest co-vectors for the spider mites.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 19, 2016)

GrowJahsGift said:


> Neem oil every 3-5 days with hydrogen peroxide washes in between about every 2-3 days. You have to hit them hard and fast and continuously for a couple weeks but you don't need to suit up to beat them. I just beat a pretty good infestation using this method. I also threw in a coupl sprays with Jacks DeadBug brew as well.


I gave up on neem with school I didn't had time to take care of them and I needed to get rid of them and been 3 days since I sprayed them ,didn't see anything when neem was killing adult but not the egg or the young spidermite


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 19, 2016)

On another note décided to go in a club last night, so I called my friend and my house was the meeting point... smoked one blunt of cactido to make people test..We ended up smoking 90% of it,this show of much people loved it, left the rest to cure properly but damn this cactido is very good, orange and kush taste


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 19, 2016)

Double Rainbow nug shot with my trademark shit-trimming job. Shit is dense as fuck, almost handles more like hash than flower.


----------



## Jack Strawdawg (Dec 20, 2016)

What's craggin Fellas? Stumbled across this thread on google search through my interest in some IHG strains. Firestax has nada in stock. Dank team as well. Tried to to order from Neptune seedbank and the fuckin guy hemmed and hawed for over a day on payment. So, I placed an order with annunaki genetics. Never heard of them, but I was able to find an IG account with a lot of followers, so I said "fuck it, I'll give it a go". They offer PayPal payment which appealed to me. Ordered the new shit. Sour Angel and gorilla dosha. The sour angel freebie is claimed to be Noah's ark, which appealed to me as well. Haven't run any In house gear yet. Hoping for the best. I'll report back.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 21, 2016)

Jack Strawdawg said:


> What's craggin Fellas? Stumbled across this thread on google search through my interest in some IHG strains. Firestax has nada in stock. Dank team as well. Tried to to order from Neptune seedbank and the fuckin guy hemmed and hawed for over a day on payment. So, I placed an order with annunaki genetics. Never heard of them, but I was able to find an IG account with a lot of followers, so I said "fuck it, I'll give it a go". They offer PayPal payment which appealed to me. Ordered the new shit. Sour Angel and gorilla dosha. The sour angel freebie is claimed to be Noah's ark, which appealed to me as well. Haven't run any In house gear yet. Hoping for the best. I'll report back.


All I can say is that the germ rate on the new gear has been 100% for me so far with great little plants other than the double o sido that is a mutant runt compared to the others . That gorilla Dosha is gonna be great Meds too .


----------



## Jack Strawdawg (Dec 21, 2016)

So far so good. Ordered last night using paypal, less than 12 hours later they sent an email with tracking # and it's already been shipped. Also, they didn't charge for shipping. They're in the Seattle area and I'm in SoCal, so it shouldn't take too long. I could see a slight delay due to the holiday. Can't wait to pop them. They have a lot of the older releases in stock as well.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 21, 2016)

Jack Strawdawg said:


> What's craggin Fellas? Stumbled across this thread on google search through my interest in some IHG strains. Firestax has nada in stock. Dank team as well. Tried to to order from Neptune seedbank and the fuckin guy hemmed and hawed for over a day on payment. So, I placed an order with annunaki genetics. Never heard of them, but I was able to find an IG account with a lot of followers, so I said "fuck it, I'll give it a go". They offer PayPal payment which appealed to me. Ordered the new shit. Sour Angel and gorilla dosha. The sour angel freebie is claimed to be Noah's ark, which appealed to me as well. Haven't run any In house gear yet. Hoping for the best. I'll report back.


Run the Noah's ark freebies. Just watch for herms. I've popped 6 had 3 herms. Straight fire out of the 3 non herms.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 23, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 23, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 23, 2016)

Chopping her today.






















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2016)

Good work @kmog. That's gas mask x ac, right? Anybody know what 'gas mask' is?


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Good work @kmog. That's gas mask x ac, right? Anybody know what 'gas mask' is?


cherrypie x starfighter


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 23, 2016)

not sure if that the same gas maske used or not


----------



## Joseph Happner (Dec 23, 2016)

I used neem oil on my plant and its in flower what can do i mess up the smell of my buds


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 23, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> View attachment 3860119 not sure if that the same gas maske used or not


It's the same


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 23, 2016)

Joseph Happner said:


> I used neem oil on my plant and its in flower what can do i mess up the smell of my buds


Pray you have at least 6 weeks left because you will have thé taste in your bud if not


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Good work @kmog. That's gas mask x ac, right? Anybody know what 'gas mask' is?


Starfighter x cherry pie exotix .

Sry for double post. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph Happner (Dec 24, 2016)

Well I sprayed it with just water to wash some of it off it still has a faint smell to it and for got to write down when started flowering so how can you tell how many weeks you have left ?


----------



## Joseph Happner (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Joseph Happner (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Joseph Happner (Dec 24, 2016)

How long do you have white hairs for


----------



## Joseph Happner (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## toaster struedel (Dec 24, 2016)

Purple Ark update, both finished around day 50. Pheno 1 was frostier, slightly shorter than #2, and yielded a lil over an oz per plant. Pheno 2 about a foot taller, and yielded close to 4 oz's per plant. Both showed slight hermi issues. But oddly I am not finding any seeds. Both are super dense, with sweet candy like over tones. And a very interesting smell when burning,like church incense. I give it an 8.5 outta 10. I'm definitely going to run #2 a second time.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 24, 2016)

toaster struedel said:


> Purple Ark update, both finished around day 50. Pheno 1 was frostier, slightly shorter than #2, and yielded a lil over an oz per plant. Pheno 2 about a foot taller, and yielded close to 4 oz's per plant. Both showed slight hermi issues. But oddly I am not finding any seeds. Both are super dense, with sweet candy like over tones. And a very interesting smell when burning,like church incense. I give it an 8.5 outta 10. I'm definitely going to run #2 a second time.


Pics?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2016)

Joseph Happner said:


> How long do you have white hairs for


I think you will be fine if it goes another month or more, which looking at it should need that long


----------



## Jack Strawdawg (Dec 24, 2016)

Got my beans right now. Been waiting and the mail lady was later than usual. Trying to take a nap. Drank too many cheap beers too early watching football. Anyhow, the label on the cookies and cream x dosidos freebies says fem seeds and the Noah's ark says regs. Anyone know if this is right? I thought it was the opposite. Kinda important info. I don't have the space in the winter to run reg. I had planned on trying to trade the reg beans for some cuts, otherwise I'm going to have to wait till the weather gets warm to pop these fuckers.


----------



## Jack Strawdawg (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 24, 2016)

Jack Strawdawg said:


> Got my beans right now. Been waiting and the mail lady was later than usual. Trying to take a nap. Drank too many cheap beers too early watching football. Anyhow, the label on the cookies and cream x dosidos freebies says fem seeds and the Noah's ark says regs. Anyone know if this is right? I thought it was the opposite. Kinda important info. I don't have the space in the winter to run reg. I had planned on trying to trade the reg beans for some cuts, otherwise I'm going to have to wait till the weather gets warm to pop these fuckers.


If you got them from TDT, i would say the labels on the packs are correct. I know this has been an issue before, and i almost think TDT is always in the equation. If that's where you got them, you should be good following the label, that vendor has always been sloppy.


----------



## Jack Strawdawg (Dec 24, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> If you got them from TDT, i would say the labels on the packs are correct. I know this has been an issue before, and i almost think TDT is always in the equation. If that's where you got them, you should be good following the label, that vendor has always been sloppy.


Thanks, got them from annunaki genetics. The only thing I could find through google search is a broken link that says the Noah's ark are fems. Annunaki said they would be fems in their promo at the top of the page. Marked reg though. Like you say, I'll just take the package markings as correct. Unless I can find further info, I'll just run the other gear till the weather is nicer and I can afford to lose some plants to being males. When I can just throw them outside to veg, it's no skin off my back either way. It's getting freezing where I live every night so space is at a premium at the moment.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 24, 2016)

Purple GSC x Animal Cookies is the fastest finishing plant currently in my garden, i cut a sample nug off yesterday , looks about a week off finish, currently in week 6. Strong OG smells on sample nug, it's drying right now , the leafs are purple underneath them, some purple on buds but mostly a dark green. Gonna get some pics up tomorrow. Not the frostiest plant in the garden currently however but does have a nice hue of purplish green to it , classic cookies structure.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 25, 2016)

Jack Strawdawg said:


> Got my beans right now. Been waiting and the mail lady was later than usual. Trying to take a nap. Drank too many cheap beers too early watching football. Anyhow, the label on the cookies and cream x dosidos freebies says fem seeds and the Noah's ark says regs. Anyone know if this is right? I thought it was the opposite. Kinda important info. I don't have the space in the winter to run reg. I had planned on trying to trade the reg beans for some cuts, otherwise I'm going to have to wait till the weather gets warm to pop these fuckers.


All dosido freebies are fem and noah arks is reg


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 25, 2016)

toaster struedel said:


> Purple Ark update, both finished around day 50. Pheno 1 was frostier, slightly shorter than #2, and yielded a lil over an oz per plant. Pheno 2 about a foot taller, and yielded close to 4 oz's per plant. Both showed slight hermi issues. But oddly I am not finding any seeds. Both are super dense, with sweet candy like over tones. And a very interesting smell when burning,like church incense. I give it an 8.5 outta 10. I'm definitely going to run #2 a second time.


Done in 50 days? Really?

Post some pics please.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 25, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> All dosido freebies are fem and noah arks is reg


My Noah ark were all clearly labeled fems, and when dank team had them for sale they were all listed as fems. I had one show nothing but sacs real early in life. The other two I had that were non females showed male and female flowers. And 2 straight females.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 25, 2016)

I thought the Noah's Ark was an animal cookies cross which are fems


----------



## Joseph Happner (Dec 25, 2016)

What's wrong if your bottom leaves towards the middle and on the bottom are just drying up


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2016)

Joseph Happner said:


> What's wrong if your bottom leaves towards the middle and on the bottom are just drying up


PPM too high or too low maybe, meaning either burned or deficient.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I thought the Noah's Ark was an animal cookies cross which are fems


Yep it's Jesus og x animal cookies. All were labeled fems from tdt fwiw


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 25, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> My Noah ark were all clearly labeled fems, and when dank team had them for sale they were all listed as fems. I had one show nothing but sacs real early in life. The other two I had that were non females showed male and female flowers. And 2 straight females.


Only the dank team made this mistake I got 2 pack of 3 seed and they are labeled as regular and I asked ihg about it and confim they are regular


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 25, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Only the dank team made this mistake I got 2 pack of 3 seed and they are labeled as regular and I asked ihg about it and confim they are regular


I honestly think between IHG and TDT they have not a clue what was going on at that time. I was told they were fem and they were labeled as fems from two different banks. I will say there is fire to be found in them though.


----------



## ShyGuru (Dec 26, 2016)

I've had my eye on in-house genetics for a while but have yet to pull the trigger due to all the reg/fem mix-ups. If it were me I would treat all in-house seeds as regs just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2016)

ShyGuru said:


> I've had my eye on in-house genetics for a while but have yet to pull the trigger due to all the reg/fem mix-ups. If it were me I would treat all in-house seeds as regs just to be on the safe side.


If you have a good stash of beans [and the space], back up everything, M or F, until they're sexed. A $10 household fluorescent tube has worked for years to pop beans, root clones, and keep backups in a restrained but thriving veg mode in case they're needed.

When all 3 of my "fem" Purple Animal Kush showed they were Brucies, I had 5 vegged 3Ds to replace them - only ended up costing me 10 days. And as I have one fem PAK getting close to finish, it doesn't look or smell anywhere as good as the 3Ds. You never know, so be prepared if you can.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2016)

L to R - Dolato, Triple OG, Cookies and Cream x Dosido, PGSC x AC. Will be harvesting clones of all but the CC x Dosido tomorrow.


----------



## Stonironi (Dec 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3861593
> 
> L to R - Dolato, Triple OG, Cookies and Cream x Dosido, PGSC x AC. Will be harvesting clones of all but the CC x Dosido tomorrow.


There is so much fire right there . Hope you get all elite cuts off of each one


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 27, 2016)

Only the top left two are in house they are cc x dosidos extra super slow but they are growing seeds were soaked on nov 2 and they are just now moving up the top left is the slowest I've ever seen rest of the babies are top right blimburn og kush and the bottom row is sour pez from laplata


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3862016 Only the top left two are in house they are cc x dosidos extra super slow but they are growing seeds were soaked on nov 2 and they are just now moving up the top left is the slowest I've ever seen rest of the babies are top right blimburn og kush and the bottom row is sour pez from laplata


Damn that is slow, hopefully they kick in later for ya


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2016)

killAgreenguy said:


> Only the top left two are in house they are cc x dosidos extra super slow but they are growing seeds were soaked on nov 2 and they are just now moving up the top left is the slowest I've ever seen


Ain't it the truth. If you look at my grouping above, the cc x dosido is half the size of the rest, all popped on the same day. It's been slow, but steady, putting out fat, crinkled leaves at a leisurely pace. I normally take clones from lower branches, lollipopping at the same time. But I'll take 2 - 4 top cuts off the other three, and hope the cc x dosido might catch up, but I doubt it. They're all booked to re-bucket and a bloom tent next week, but the cc x d might get left behind to keep vegging.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 27, 2016)

Yummy cookies (Eagle scout)


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 27, 2016)

Purple GSC x Animal Cookies , week 6 and 1/2 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BOi1egDj_rz/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
https://www.instagram.com/p/BOi1g5bj3ea/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0

HPS color killing the photo's but those are very purple.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BOi1X-eDdUS/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0

^^my wifi keeper cut.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Dec 30, 2016)

lil sampler nug of dosido X cookies n cream, stuffs fire smoke and potent.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 3864607 View attachment 3864608 lil sampler nug of dosido X cookies n cream, stuffs fire smoke and potent


More details, por favor. Tastes, smells, ease of growth, etc. Was it crinkly at all, slow vegging? Did it look like the pic above?


----------



## Triple oh gee (Dec 30, 2016)

Tastes and smell like cookie dough or baked pastries, outta 4 seeds, 2 were acting funny where the leaves would turn upside down diff times of the day lol, wasnt keepers but smoke was still good,,other two were normal vegged fast,,and faster growers, this was the keeper and have another keeper il show next week that was a brancher w tight nodes and minimal stretch, outta two keepers one branched really fast one didn't, this is the one that didn't, the keepers were easy growers and vigerous, fast cloners, its cookies all day, sorry not very good at describing, maybe just need to smoke more..lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Eagle scout getting ready to come down  really like this plant


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2017)

Most of y'all know the story - 5 males from a pack of female Purple Animal Kush - but I finally got a shirlie on the 6th try. Chopped at 70 days, and taken out in pieces. All 4 main colas had to be held up after 45 days. Good yield, hopefully good smoke; I've got a clone at about 25 days in flower that looks to double this one from seed.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 1, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Most of y'all know the story - 5 males from a pack of female Purple Animal Kush - but I finally got a shirlie on the 6th try. Chopped at 70 days, and taken out in pieces. All 4 main colas had to be held up after 45 days. Good yield, hopefully good smoke; I've got a clone at about 25 days in flower that looks to double this one from seed.
> 
> View attachment 3865773 View attachment 3865776 View attachment 3865778 View attachment 3865779 View attachment 3865780 View attachment 3865782


frosty


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2017)

New Years day - out with the harvest, in with the new. This is an all IHG tent flipped today.
Top L -R : Triple OG, Dolato
Bottom: Cookies and Cream x Dosidos, PGSC x AC.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 2, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BOxTfNgAkap/


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 3, 2017)

Nitro cookies mom










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 3, 2017)

Got a platinum Scout , and. 2 ogkb v2.1 gonna flower soon .


----------



## shonuff_305 (Jan 3, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> Got a platinum Scout , and. 2 ogkb v2.1 gonna flower soon .


Take pics


----------



## Joseph Happner (Jan 3, 2017)

Do I spray my plants with azamax every 4 days


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Joseph Happner said:


> Do I spray my plants with azamax every 4 days


Do you have a pest issue?
I use a few different things not just one, and rotate em to keep from building tolerance.


----------



## Joseph Happner (Jan 3, 2017)

Yea I do but neem oil a while ago but I stopped using it because I'm in flour and I used it like 2 or 3 days ago


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Joseph Happner said:


> Yea I do but neem oil a while ago but I stopped using it because I'm in flour and I used it like 2 or 3 days ago


How far are you into flower?


----------



## Joseph Happner (Jan 3, 2017)

I have like a week or two left Tri clones are starting to get Amber


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Joseph Happner said:


> I have like a week or two left Tri clones are starting to get Amber


Maybe try vacuum around leaves and carefully over colas. Too late for most sprays now
Wipe leaves with wet sponge?


----------



## Joseph Happner (Jan 3, 2017)

K


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Joseph Happner said:


> K


They hate wind and high humidity as well, but dont rot your buds raising humidity too much


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 3, 2017)

Joseph Happner said:


> Yea I do but neem oil a while ago but I stopped using it because I'm in flour and I used it like 2 or 3 days ago


Lol how much flower do you have!!! Jk but that made me laugh. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 3, 2017)

shonuff_305 said:


> Take pics


I am


----------



## Joseph Happner (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

You still have white hairs Id say you have a few weeks left


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Also some sprays will make the hairs turn early, but new white ones can still come out.
What strain and how many weeks 12/12?


----------



## Joseph Happner (Jan 3, 2017)

Yea I have Amber trichomes here and there like one or two here and there


----------



## Joseph Happner (Jan 3, 2017)

And yea 12/12


----------



## Joseph Happner (Jan 4, 2017)

What does turning off the lights for 3 days before Harvest do for your plant


----------



## Odin* (Jan 4, 2017)

Joseph Happner said:


> What does turning off the lights for 3 days before Harvest do for your plant


Increase the potential for Botrytis infection (bud rot).


----------



## Joseph Happner (Jan 4, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Increase the potential for Botrytis infection (bud rot).


 oh so it make more of the trichomes turn Amber


----------



## Odin* (Jan 4, 2017)

@Joseph Happner Not really, more likely to make your trich's turn to shit. Botrytis/bud rot is a fungal infection that will completely ruin your bud (it's the same a strawberry mold).


----------



## Joseph Happner (Jan 4, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @Joseph Happner Not really, more likely to make your trich's turn to shit. Botrytis/bud rot is a fungal infection that will completely ruin your bud (it's the same a strawberry mold).


So its not good to do


----------



## Odin* (Jan 4, 2017)

Joseph Happner said:


> So its not good to do



Due to vast numbers and various takedown techniques, I've seen plants chopped after 1, 2, 3, 120+ hours of darkness, No benefit due to lights out period. The only certainty is the increased potential for infection.


----------



## Joseph Happner (Jan 4, 2017)

Kuku thank you


----------



## cannakis (Jan 4, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Due to vast numbers and various takedown techniques, I've seen plants chopped after 1, 2, 3, 120+ hours of darkness, No benefit due to lights out period. The only certainty is the increased potential for infection.


Haha yeahhhh dats right! It's crazy all these "tricks" that you read when first starting then you realize they're half bull shit. Haha I learned quick Not to give it a day or two of darkness, I always had them coming out smelling worse.

Now one thing that is interesting and I'd like to try if I could figure out how to effectively remove the dirt, is to hang the girls Whole plant and all with the roots still on the like Jamaicans do. But I don't want any dirt getting into my Precious girls frosty snow!


----------



## Joseph Happner (Jan 4, 2017)

Just wrapped a black trash bag around the roots hang it up and then unwrap it but spread it out you know what I mean


----------



## Joseph Happner (Jan 4, 2017)

cannakis said:


> Haha yeahhhh dats right! It's crazy all these "tricks" that you read when first starting then you realize they're half bull shit. Haha I learned quick Not to give it a day or two of darkness, I always had them coming out smelling worse.
> 
> Now one thing that is interesting and I'd like to try if I could figure out how to effectively remove the dirt, is to hang the girls Whole plant and all with the roots still on the like Jamaicans do. But I don't want any dirt getting into my Precious girls frosty snow!


89 this wrap a black trash bag around the roots hang it up and then unwrap it and spread it out so that it doesn't fall into the plant itself what do you think


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ive never hung the roots and all, not sure theres a benefit, but nice for a side by side to see I suppose.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 4, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BO3aHdBD-SZ/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
Purple GSC x Animal Cookies .

Very close to the end.


----------



## Joseph Happner (Jan 4, 2017)

What do you think the best strain is for sleep and the best strain for energy like getting ready to go to work


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 4, 2017)

Joseph Happner said:


> What do you think the best strain is for sleep and the best strain for energy like getting ready to go to work


Still working on that myself


----------



## Odin* (Jan 5, 2017)

cannakis said:


> Haha yeahhhh dats right! It's crazy all these "tricks" that you read when first starting then you realize they're half bull shit. Haha I learned quick Not to give it a day or two of darkness, I always had them coming out smelling worse.
> 
> Now one thing that is interesting and I'd like to try if I could figure out how to effectively remove the dirt, is to hang the girls Whole plant and all with the roots still on the like Jamaicans do. But I don't want any dirt getting into my Precious girls frosty snow!


I hang whole plants, but cut right at the base. I've wanted to try hanging with roots included, but way too many plants to try cleansing/covering techniques. Even one plant would be useless. If I did see/smoke a difference, I wouldn't be able to do it for all, and that would drive me crazy (knowing I could do better... if that were the case).


----------



## Jack Strawdawg (Jan 5, 2017)

So I looked at the in house IG and the top pic at the moment is a TVP flower. I thought I saw bananas on the fucker. Wasn't entirely sure if my 37 year old eyes were deceiving me. Sure enough, I look at the comments and some dude commented, and I quote, " is it just me or is that entirely hermie?" So I wasn't the only one that saw it. Looked again this morning and that comment was deleted. Only the comments that are caressing pbd420's ball bag remain. I'm happy so far with the seedlings I popped. I mean I popped them in a different part of the house than my grow and at a couple inches tall the fuckers already smell dank and have the other room smelling like a grow room. Just saying I guess. You guys look at the pic and be the judge. I count 4 nanners on that one flower.


----------



## Jack Strawdawg (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Bigdaddy212 (Jan 5, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Still working on that myself


Pakistan valley I was told had a uplifting feeling and was great to go to work with


----------



## Jack Strawdawg (Jan 5, 2017)

So now one of the guys claims no nanners and we need our eyes checked. The other guy makes excuses for the nanners. Idk, why not just refrain from advertising hermie flowers? Or hermie looking flowers? I'm stoked to be growing their gear, I've seen and heard great things. Like I say, just saying.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 5, 2017)

@Jack Strawdawg I guess I've been doing it wrong this whole time. They aren't ripe until they herm, good to know (can't believe that was said). 

A lot of yellow, but there are a few that could be nanners. In fact, I might even see a couple mature seeds poking out towards the top.

I've got a couple packs of Dolato I'll be poppin' in a bit. Hope these are of the rare sort that ripen without bananas. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jack Strawdawg (Jan 5, 2017)

LMAO @odin. Yeah I reckon if your herb isnt sporting late term pollen its shit and you failed at growing it properly. Unbelievable.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 5, 2017)

Jack Strawdawg said:


> So I looked at the in house IG and the top pic at the moment is a TVP flower. I thought I saw bananas on the fucker. Wasn't entirely sure if my 37 year old eyes were deceiving me. Sure enough, I look at the comments and some dude commented, and I quote, " is it just me or is that entirely hermie?" So I wasn't the only one that saw it. Looked again this morning and that comment was deleted. Only the comments that are caressing pbd420's ball bag remain. I'm happy so far with the seedlings I popped. I mean I popped them in a different part of the house than my grow and at a couple inches tall the fuckers already smell dank and have the other room smelling like a grow room. Just saying I guess. You guys look at the pic and be the judge. I count 4 nanners on that one flower.


Lol noticed that too. To be fair it looked to me like burnt or old leaf tips. Still bizarre behavior. Why do a lot of these breeders act like asses? All you gotta do is say" no, leaf tips" and its a non issue.


----------



## Jack Strawdawg (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah, you're right @thefarmer. Most looked like leaf tips to me too. There's just a couple that don't. Not that it matters a ton. I've already bought their gear and am going to run it. Like you say, why act funny about it? Oh well. On with the regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 5, 2017)

Jack Strawdawg said:


> LMAO @odin. Yeah I reckon if your herb isnt sporting late term pollen its shit and you failed at growing it properly. Unbelievable.



It's like I just found out my entire grow life has been a lie. My eyes are now open...


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 5, 2017)

Jack Strawdawg said:


>


lol i saw that this morning on IG and stayed out of it, that guy is a total douche bag.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 6, 2017)

Sup folks starting these ihg
mendo breath x dosido have any of you grown one out yet if so how was it. Thank you happy growing


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2017)

Cool. One almost got included in my current IHG variety run, but just missed the cut. At least one will be included in the next fem bean round; I'm looking forward to your reports.



Crippykeeper said:


> Sup folks starting these ihg
> mendo breath x dosido View attachment 3869800have any of you grown one out yet if so how was it. Thank you happy growing


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 6, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Sup folks starting these ihg
> mendo breath x dosido View attachment 3869800have any of you grown one out yet if so how was it. Thank you happy growing


Looks like a couple of cups . Nice grow lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2017)

My ogkb x dosido is stacking better than any other GSC cross I've run. Shaping up nice. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 6, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> My ogkb x dosido is stacking better than any other GSC cross I've run. Shaping up nice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


pics when you get a chance sir would be appreciated


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 6, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Cool. One almost got included in my current IHG variety run, but just missed the cut. At least one will be included in the next fem bean round; I'm looking forward to your reports.


Ill keep you guys posted


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 6, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> Looks like a couple of cups . Nice grow lol


not much but cups atm just put rooted cuts in cups yesterday ill post once they go in buckets


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2017)

Ogkb x dosido





Rainbow cookies




nitro cookies







Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 6, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Ogkb x dosido
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ogkb x dosido and rainbow cookies look wicked sir


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2017)

Eternal og










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> The ogkb x dosido and rainbow cookies look wicked sir


Looks like a more reformed/more indica leaning version of ogkb. The dosido did good things to the overall plant structure. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 6, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Looks like a more reformed/more indica leaning version of ogkb. The dosido did good things to the overall plant structure.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Big time. I like it. Can't wait to see the flowers in a few weeks


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 6, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Looks like a more reformed/more indica leaning version of ogkb. The dosido did good things to the overall plant structure.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Is the rainbow cookie from newer drop or old stock?


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 6, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> not much but cups atm just put rooted cuts in cups yesterday ill post once they go in buckets


I was just messing with ya


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 6, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Is the rainbow cookie from newer drop or old stock?


It's been around for a minute.


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 6, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Ogkb x dosido
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one ogkb x dosidos that looks reg like that and one that looks ogkb dom but even that one grows better than ogkb does . They are still sorta slow though . I can't wait to see yours finished . Did you get any branching ?


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> I have one ogkb x dosidos that looks reg like that and one that looks ogkb dom but even that one grows better than ogkb does . They are still sorta slow though . I can't wait to see yours finished . Did you get any branching ?


Yeah it's a little bush. Only topped once. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2017)

My most ogkb dom plant right now is a grandpa's breath pheno from dvg






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> The ogkb x dosido and rainbow cookies look wicked sir


So maybe you should pop a few?


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 7, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah it's a little bush. Only topped once.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Mine is growing straight up ? Must be a lot of different phenos in these packs .


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 7, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> I was just messing with ya


I figured as much. No sweat man shit tbh I didn't even notice that the pic was mostly cups till you mentioned it I was looking to make
Sure the name was visible. Burnt out move. Happy growing bro


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 7, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> So maybe you should pop a few?


I just may ..listen to what I say


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 7, 2017)

Jellybreath #2, almost done
 
 
#3 at about 3 weeks, they all start like this with lots of space between nodes, but they fill out decent.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 7, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> It's been around for a minute.


Yeah it was in their original drop. .. then it didn't drop for a long time and when Good grow reports started to come around they were released again but I'm not sure if I trust the same parents were used in the latest drop than with the original drop. That's why I asked. Just curious


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 7, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> I figured as much. No sweat man shit tbh I didn't even notice that the pic was mostly cups till you mentioned it I was looking to make
> Sure the name was visible. Burnt out move. Happy growing bro


Lol you too


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 7, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Yeah it was in their original drop. .. then it didn't drop for a long time and when Good grow reports started to come around they were released again but I'm not sure if I trust the same parents were used in the latest drop than with the original drop. That's why I asked. Just curious


You are probably right .


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 7, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> You are probably right .


I have 3 of the rainbow cookies from the earlier drop I believe, courtesy of some knuckle head on here that I've been itching to drop


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 7, 2017)

Should I pop my Platinum Buff's or OGKB 2.1's in my next run? Gonna be doing 3 Fem Sin Mint Cookies, 8 Red Eyed Genetics I-95 x ECC testers, and then 3 of either the plat buffs or the ogkbs and i just can't decide which to run first. 

guess it isn't that bad of a decision... shit and i even got some fem freebie white animal that i could do too! People with experience on these help me out!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 7, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Should I pop my Platinum Buff's or OGKB 2.1's in my next run? Gonna be doing 3 Fem Sin Mint Cookies, 8 Red Eyed Genetics I-95 x ECC testers, and then 3 of either the plat buffs or the ogkbs and i just can't decide which to run first.
> 
> guess it isn't that bad of a decision... shit and i even got some fem freebie white animal that i could do too! People with experience on these help me out!


White animal was fire in my book


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> White animal was fire in my book


No kidding? I got beans from a cat that had problems with it, and I didn't care too much for the ultimate smoke I got from 2. Probably my least favorite of the IHG I've ran thus far.



cuddlesthesheep said:


> Should I pop my Platinum Buff's or OGKB 2.1's in my next run? Gonna be doing 3 Fem Sin Mint Cookies, 8 Red Eyed Genetics I-95 x ECC testers, and then 3 of either the plat buffs or the ogkbs and i just can't decide which to run first.
> 
> guess it isn't that bad of a decision... shit and i even got some fem freebie white animal that i could do too! People with experience on these help me out!


Two of one, and one of the other.


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 7, 2017)

fucking jesus hard; you guys see this god damn buffalo?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BO7o2Q8j3U7/?taken-by=inhouse6290

popped 3 of those cookies n cream x dosi; see how that goes i guess. 

seriously though; cant wait to pop some buffalo. so rare to see that trait and not have cookies in the genetics. in house is a fucking boss


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 7, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> No kidding? I got beans from a cat that had problems with it, and I didn't care too much for the ultimate smoke I got from 2. Probably my least favorite of the IHG I've ran thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> Two of one, and one of the other.


I got 3 free white animal cookies with last years 420 promo and I popped one of the 3 beans and I got a great plant out of it kicking myself for not taking cuts in veg tried to clone from bottoms before harvest non rooted. but yes it was fire smoke and looked and smelled amazing. my avatar is the white animal I'm talking about. the reason I running more ihg is that white animal.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 7, 2017)

this is the white animal


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2017)

Buss Relville said:


> fucking jesus hard; you guys see this god damn buffalo?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BO7o2Q8j3U7/?taken-by=inhouse6290
> 
> ...


If you get the cookies n cream pheno you will need to train her heavily, i'd suggest cutting off all lowers, and delarfing the bud sites, it's a difficult plant to grow but pays off with some premo buds. Good luck.

On a side note, i cut down my Purple GSC x Animal Cookies last night, it took me and my girl 4 hours just to cut it down and hang, not looking forward to trimming , looks like a very healthy yield, maybe slightly more than a pound.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 7, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> No kidding? I got beans from a cat that had problems with it, and I didn't care too much for the ultimate smoke I got from 2. Probably my least favorite of the IHG I've ran thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> Two of one, and one of the other.


White animal has been my favorite strain I've grown from them at this point. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> White animal has been my favorite strain I've grown from them at this point.


1. Rainbow Cookies 2. Purple Animal Kush 3 and 4. One pheno of Animal Pie, and Lemon Crippler 5. Animal Pie 6. White Animal 

I expect the current group of 4 to produce some high rankings. The fresh PAK smoke is real good. Just jarred this AM.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> 1. Rainbow Cookies 2. Purple Animal Kush 3 and 4. One pheno of Animal Pie, and Lemon Crippler 5. Animal Pie 6. White Animal
> 
> I expect the current group of 4 to produce some high rankings. The fresh PAK smoke is real good. Just jarred this AM.


Does it smell like sweet pungent purple?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Does it smell like sweet pungent purple?


No, it's kind of earthy and light spice, got a real nice kick to it. But coincidentally, a just trimmed Lifesaver has kind of a Welch's grape juice thing going on. Now if it translates to taste, and makes me feel better than James Brown.....


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 7, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> No, it's kind of earthy and light spice, got a real nice kick to it. But coincidentally, a just trimmed Lifesaver has kind of a Welch's grape juice thing going on. Now if it translates to taste, and makes me feel better than James Brown.....
> 
> View attachment 3870536


My purple gsc x animal cookies has super loud flavors of pungent and sweet and that flavor that purple plants have


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 7, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> If you get the cookies n cream pheno you will need to train her heavily, i'd suggest cutting off all lowers, and delarfing the bud sites, it's a difficult plant to grow but pays off with some premo buds. Good luck.
> 
> On a side note, i cut down my Purple GSC x Animal Cookies last night, it took me and my girl 4 hours just to cut it down and hang, not looking forward to trimming , looks like a very healthy yield, maybe slightly more than a pound.


Damn that's a big girl . The plant I mean


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 8, 2017)

My jellybreath crapped on the cold but im bring it back to life! Still have 2 beans left


----------



## CT203 (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm thinking of ordering crystal cookies or do-lato from inhouse or get something regular to grow from herbies. I'm kind of new to this still, I'll be going in to my 3rd grow soon. Right now I have one white widow x big bud on day 41 of veg and will be flowering with 2 300 watt led lights.


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 8, 2017)

CT203 said:


> I'm thinking of ordering crystal cookies or do-lato from inhouse or get something regular to grow from herbies. I'm kind of new to this still, I'll be going in to my 3rd grow soon. Right now I have one white widow x big bud on day 41 of veg and will be flowering with 2 300 watt led lights.


Those are both relatively new strains but they are putting out some fire .


----------



## greencropper (Jan 8, 2017)

CT203 said:


> I'm thinking of ordering crystal cookies or do-lato from inhouse or get something regular to grow from herbies. I'm kind of new to this still, I'll be going in to my 3rd grow soon. Right now I have one white widow x big bud on day 41 of veg and will be flowering with 2 300 watt led lights.


as far as bud porn goes...Do-Lato does it for me!


----------



## FireBeatz (Jan 8, 2017)

Holy shit, that's do-lato???


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 8, 2017)

FireBeatz said:


> Holy shit, that's do-lato???


Yessir ! It's a 1-100 or so that turns purple from what I've read but all I've seen has been purple ones ? So I don't know but it looks fire


----------



## FireBeatz (Jan 8, 2017)

Gonna have to hit up @thinktankextracts on IG lol, Is this a easy strain to grow or you don't know?


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 8, 2017)

FireBeatz said:


> Gonna have to hit up @thinktankextracts on IG lol, Is this a easy strain to grow or you don't know?


No idea ? I have a pack of them but have not popped any yet . I'm growing some of there other strains though double o sido , platinum Scout and ogkb v2.1


----------



## greencropper (Jan 9, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> Yessir ! It's a 1-100 or so that turns purple from what I've read but all I've seen has been purple ones ? So I don't know but it looks fire


hmmmm sounds like the 1-1000 alphakronik jackpot royale maroon pheno...& certainly its a pretty rare purp GDP pheno that lives up to the posted advert pics....anyways im sure its a tasty girl!


----------



## jwreck (Jan 9, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> Mine is growing straight up ? Must be a lot of different phenos in these packs .


Mine as well, have 2 in veg and both are growing straight with no side branching 5 weeks in.

Jelly breath and rainbow cookies on the other hand are very bushy - jelly breath stretched in flower more than I expected but is looking and smelling great.
Lots of issues with the rainbow cookies, had a hard time dialing them in and my yield is gonna suffer but after seeing AMOS OTIS results im gonna finish the rest of the pack and see what i come up with.
Also got a ogkb looking plant out of the rainbow cookies, same leaf structure even though RC doesn't have ogkb - ill post pics later


----------



## jwreck (Jan 9, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Sup folks starting these ihg
> mendo breath x dosido View attachment 3869800have any of you grown one out yet if so how was it. Thank you happy growing


Im on week 6 of flower.
3 beans all similar in structure. Expect 1.5 to double the stretch and lots of side branching.
Nose to the bud i get a grape taffy smell, if i squeeze the bud i get a OG pine and lemon cake scent. 
Rock hard buds on all 3.
Have 2 with spear shaped colas and one with small golf ball nugs
Will post pics later


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 9, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Im on week 6 of flower.
> 3 beans all similar in structure. Expect 1.5 to double the stretch and lots of side branching.
> Nose to the bud i get a grape taffy smell, if i squeeze the bud i get a OG pine and lemon cake scent.
> Rock hard buds on all 3.
> ...


Thank you pics would be awesome


----------



## jwreck (Jan 9, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Thank you pics would be awesome


Soon as the lights come on.

I lollipoped but wasnt expecting such a stretch being a cookie dom plant and ended up with tons of side branching and popcorn. I'll just make sure to do my standard and top for 4 colas next time.
Youll see when i post pics, i thought i could fit 3 of these and 3 rainbow cookies in a 4x4 the MBxDosi is 3 weeks ahead but taking like 80% of the space


----------



## jwreck (Jan 9, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Thank you pics would be awesome


 
Pheno 1
 
Pheno2
 
Pheno3
 
Ogkb looking RC


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 9, 2017)

jwreck said:


> View attachment 3871658
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 3871659
> Pheno2
> ...


healthy looking ladies keep us posted please.


----------



## jwreck (Jan 9, 2017)

Hoping they fill out some in the next 2


Crippykeeper said:


> healthy looking ladies keep us posted please.


they havent given me any probs or shown deficiencies, the rainbow cookies on the other hand where showing all kinds of defs and are 3 weeks behind


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Lots of issues with the rainbow cookies, had a hard time dialing them in and my yield is gonna suffer but after seeing AMOS OTIS results im gonna finish the rest of the pack and see what i come up with.


----------



## jwreck (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey amos did your rainbows show any watering issues? I had lots of perlite and still had what appeared to be overwatering issues, i fixed the problem by watering from the bottom 
I popped another just to see and at 4 weeks in its off to a way better start than the other 3 and no problems.


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 9, 2017)

jwreck said:


> View attachment 3871658
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 3871659
> Pheno2
> ...


They all look great . That ogkb leaner in a pack with no ogkb in it means some bullshit going on in the breeding room though. Maybe you got an extra fire strain that no one else has ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Hey amos did your rainbows show any watering issues?.


We employ a strict DWC program for all aspiring bud makers here at the Ponderosa, amigo.


Rainbow Cookies


----------



## jwreck (Jan 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> We employ a strict DWC program for all aspiring bud makers here at the Ponderosa, amigo.
> View attachment 3872077
> 
> Rainbow Cookies


Havent grown hydro in a long time, this the only strain out of the others that i had issues with - had 5 pugsbreath all males though so not pictured


----------



## jwreck (Jan 9, 2017)

Stonironi said:


> They all look great . That ogkb leaner in a pack with no ogkb in it means some bullshit going on in the breeding room though. Maybe you got an extra fire strain that no one else has ?


Idk man i was trying to give them the benefit of doubt and convinced myself that its probably a cookie thing but im content with my ihg xp so far


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> We employ a strict DWC program for all aspiring bud makers here at the Ponderosa, amigo.
> View attachment 3872077
> 
> Rainbow Cookies


LOL. It may surprise you to learn Ive been meesing around with full organic soil runs.


----------



## NuggODank (Jan 9, 2017)

Im waiting on some Dolato seeds in the mail!! So excited!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> LOL. It may surprise you to learn Ive been meesing around with full organic soil runs.


Peer pressure? [ just kidding ]

But I'm not surprised. Proponents of that make good, persuasive points.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 9, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Idk man i was trying to give them the benefit of doubt and convinced myself that its probably a cookie thing but im content with my ihg xp so far


Ogkb learners can technically come out of any cookies cross as it's supposedly a pheno of GSC. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jwreck (Jan 9, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Ogkb learners can technically come out of any cookies cross as it's supposedly a pheno of GSC.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thats what i was trying to tell myself, im feeling optimistic though


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> LOL. It may surprise you to learn Ive been meesing around with full organic soil runs.


How you liking it so far? Did you make your own soil mix or buy a premade mix? Happy Growing


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 9, 2017)

pushed reply by accident so gotta post something


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just hit my dosidos x sunset sherbet week 1 vegbloom ro/soft 700 ppm 1.4 EC 6.1 PH


----------



## Joseph Happner (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm looking for a good and good and good sativas does anybody know where I can go to get some strange what dispensary where they located


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Peer pressure? [ just kidding ]
> 
> But I'm not surprised. Proponents of that make good, persuasive points.


Im still doing DWC but have split up the garden. Maybe some of my issues are solved in organic soil.

@Yodaweed I like it so far. Using roots organic amd Sensi Soil. I just need to get used to the slower pace.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Just hit my dosidos x sunset sherbet week 1 vegbloom ro/soft 700 ppm 1.4 EC 6.1 PH
> View attachment 3872586 View attachment 3872587


Those are looking tasty cookie monster


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2017)

Two different phenos of purple sherb x dosido


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2017)

Spirit animal (spirit in the sky x animal cookies)
 
 
Eagle scout (permafrost x gsc )


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 10, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Those are looking tasty cookie monster


Hope so haha. So much fire so little room


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Hope so haha. So much fire so little room


Story of my life lol


----------



## rtnrdny (Jan 10, 2017)

there has been some questions re genetics of ihg platinum.



> this is our alpha cut of #platinum a cross of uw hash plant x a9 perma frost! And also is the mom to our platinum fem line. #inhousearmy#breedingthefu


 instagram



i popped some ihg platinum s1's and the very early seedling leaf is purple on half of 'em ( not cold induced). i hope i gots some super frosty purps for breeding.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 10, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Im still doing DWC but have split up the garden. Maybe some of my issues are solved in organic soil.
> 
> @Yodaweed I like it so far. Using roots organic amd Sensi Soil. I just need to get used to the slower pace.


Sounds like a good mix, you doing water only or using some nutrients? Happy Growing


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 10, 2017)

Microbes, compost tea and water. I add a little OMRI listed cal and mag to my teas @Yodaweed


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 10, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Microbes, compost tea and water. I add a little OMRI listed cal and mag to my teas @Yodaweed


Nice, you tried Mammoth P? I am running it right now (got a free sample ) really stacking up my buds nicely.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Nice, you tried Mammoth P? I am running it right now (got a free sample ) really stacking up my buds nicely.


Running some as we speak


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 10, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Running some as we speak


Nice, how's it working for you?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Nice, how's it working for you?


Too early to tell. I'm only using it in flower. I should be able to notice in a few weeks or so as I'm only about 3 weeks in on this batch


----------



## Stonironi (Jan 10, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Im still doing DWC but have split up the garden. Maybe some of my issues are solved in organic soil.
> 
> @Yodaweed I like it so far. Using roots organic amd Sensi Soil. I just need to get used to the slower pace.


Slower and smaller but WAY BETTER !!


----------



## Joseph Happner (Jan 10, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3872733
> Spirit animal (spirit in the sky x animal cookies)
> View attachment 3872734
> View attachment 3872736
> Eagle scout (permafrost x gsc )


You should of called it animal spirit instead of spirit and


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 10, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Running some as we speak


I love it...def helps P uptake. Works well in dwc too.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I love it...def helps P uptake. Works well in dwc too.


Will it be work the price tag once I run out of the sample... Idk but we'll see.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 10, 2017)

@hockeybry2 Really like the look of that Eagle Scout.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @hockeybry2 Really like the look of that Eagle Scout.


She a bad bitch brotha. Low yield from the cookie side but produced the most primo herb I've seen


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 10, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Will it be work the price tag once I run out of the sample... Idk but we'll see.


I bought the $90 bottle before ever getting the samples. It doesnt tak much and I think it is making a noticable difference. I havent dug into my samples yet.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 10, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I love it...def helps P uptake. Works well in dwc too.


Yeah, it works great in DWC, i am using it to grow food plants in my aerogarden , MAMMOTH P! lol i got a huge sample so i don't want to wait for it to go bad it is very expensive though i hope the price comes down or something cause i like it a lot.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 11, 2017)

I know i've been posting quite a few pics in here, but here's some more 

Eagle Scout 


Spirit animals


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 11, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPHZ-qUjRy8/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
Trimmin up some purple gsc x animal cookies, this is gonna take me and my girl friend about 30 hours to do, we already put in 5 hours last night got 1 rack done, now 6 more to go  #hatetrimming #trimmingsucks #nevertrimteam #abouttobuyatrimmachine


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 11, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I know i've been posting quite a few pics in here, but here's some more
> View attachment 3873689
> View attachment 3873691
> View attachment 3873692


Boy you flexing now. Salute my brother salute


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I know i've been posting quite a few pics in here, but here's some more


Yeah, you've become a real PIA - but only because you don't identify the plant. I smoke weed; you don't really expect me to remember what that is from the last pics, do you?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Boy you flexing now. Salute my brother salute


thanks brotha!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 11, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, you've become a real PIA - but only because you don't identify the plant. I smoke weed; you don't really expect me to remember what that is from the last pics, do you?
> 
> View attachment 3873774


Edited it just for you amigo


----------



## Odin* (Jan 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Boy you flexing now. Salute my brother salute


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 11, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I know i've been posting quite a few pics in here, but here's some more
> View attachment 3873689
> Eagle Scout
> View attachment 3873691
> ...


beautiful plants


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 12, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> beautiful plants


That's man. I'm really happy with the way they turned out


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2017)

Purple Animal Kush clone @ day 37 from flip. The smoke from mom is quite potent.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 13, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Purple Animal Kush clone @ day 37 from flip. The smoke from mom is quite potent.
> 
> View attachment 3875580 View attachment 3875582


Some of the best freebies I got right there


----------



## Odin* (Jan 13, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3873692
> Spirit animals



Beautiful plant, but just a heads up, might be a few late 'nanners being tossed here. Lower right. No biggy, probably just a "seed run" thang. I bet they don't throw in the clone run.

That Eagle Scout though...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 13, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Beautiful plant, but just a heads up, might be a few late 'nanners being tossed here. Lower right. No biggy, probably just a "seed run" thang. I bet they don't throw in the clone run.
> 
> That Eagle Scout though...


Yeah the spirit animal for sure kicks late nanners... think it comes from the animal cookies. It's her only flaw. I snip em whenever I see em. Unfortunately I'm letting the spirit animal go due to the nans and even earlier hermie tendencies


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 13, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Purple Animal Kush clone @ day 37 from flip. The smoke from mom is quite potent.
> 
> View attachment 3875580 View attachment 3875582


Yummy


----------



## v.s one (Jan 14, 2017)

In house freebie.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 14, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3875902 View attachment 3875903 View attachment 3875904 In house freebie.


Noice.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 14, 2017)

jellybreath #3, filling out and stacking much better than the first two. If i were to cull plants in veg based on structure, this one would have never made it to flower.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2017)

Back row: Triple OG, and an insanely stretchy Dolato.
Front, on 1 foot boosters, CC x Dosido, PGSC x AC
12 days after flip.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jan 14, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3875902 View attachment 3875903 View attachment 3875904 In house freebie.


Hell yeah... those are goregous man..  you happen to remember exact strain?


----------



## v.s one (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks. Purple animal kush fems.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 15, 2017)

Ogkb Dom purple sherb x dosido. I hit it with some spirit animal pollen


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 15, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3876956
> Ogkb Dom purple sherb x dosido. I hit it with some spirit animal pollen


Dank


----------



## greencropper (Jan 15, 2017)

D - Do-Lato
CS - cherry sherbet
PSD - purp sherb x dosi
TM - timeless montage
PB - platinum buffalo
CAC - cactido
best female from each strain will be hit with tiramisu cookies pollen
planted on 11th jan '17


----------



## v.s one (Jan 15, 2017)

greencropper said:


> D - Do-Lato
> CS - cherry sherbet
> PSD - purp sherb x dosi
> TM - timeless montage
> ...


Good luck Greeny. I call shot gun on this grow.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 15, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Good luck Greeny. I call shot gun on this grow.


thnks brother, first IHG ive grown, making the best of it, just hoping a heatwave present here passes soon or casualties may occur


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2017)

greencropper said:


> thnks brother, first IHG ive grown, making the best of it, just hoping a heatwave present here passes soon or possible casualties may occur


 What's the KLP ?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 15, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> What's the KLP ?


Burning Bush Nurseries key lime pie...it and BBN sunset sherbet are lookin like no-shows, another 5 days then will know for sure


----------



## jwreck (Jan 16, 2017)

End of day 49 (MB x Dosidos) 
Pheno #1
    
#2
 
 
#3


----------



## Pitu (Jan 16, 2017)

greencropper said:


> Burning Bush Nurseries key lime pie...it and BBN sunset sherbet are lookin like no-shows, another 5 days then will know for sure


I have grown these klp only 1 of 10 so still have 9 beans of that one but the one I got was just for test and was a darn slow vegger.
Also had heat issues so I had to toss that one gonna try em real soon again because I've heard a lot of complaints of beans that didn't sprout so really want to know if I was just lucky with this bean or not.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 16, 2017)

Pitu said:


> I have grown these klp only 1 of 10 so still have 9 beans of that one but the one I got was just for test and was a darn slow vegger.
> Also had heat issues so I had to toss that one gonna try em real soon again because I've heard a lot of complaints of beans that didn't sprout so really want to know if I was just lucky with this bean or not.


im not holding out much hope for these BBN beans, some people say scuffing needed but i didnt, everyone says very low germ rates...even just 1 germinating would be a win lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 16, 2017)

greencropper said:


> im not holding out much hope for these BBN beans, some people say scuffing needed but i didnt, everyone says very low germ rates...even just 1 germinating would be a win lol


Dang that bad huh


----------



## greencropper (Jan 16, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Dang that bad huh


im thinking the apothecary cookies og are in the same basket..pack sent was mostly pale seed husks tsk...dead as dodo's, sorry bit off topic amgprb


----------



## Pitu (Jan 16, 2017)

greencropper said:


> im not holding out much hope for these BBN beans, some people say scuffing needed but i didnt, everyone says very low germ rates...even just 1 germinating would be a win lol


Yeah I hear ya bro it's a damn shame I've seen someone getting a very nice plant of that but I haven't had that luck.
Hope you still get something if so she likes being topped gets the yield up with me she yielded 15 grams in a 12L pot lol fucking ridiculous.
And also too much off topic sorry but I also haven't heard very much of them and the things I heard were almost all bad except for the one guy I was talking about.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2017)

greencropper said:


> sorry bit off topic amgprb


That cat won't mind - he's been long gone.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 16, 2017)

greencropper said:


> im thinking the apothecary cookies og are in the same basket..pack sent was mostly pale seed husks tsk...dead as dodo's, sorry bit off topic amgprb


Frigg I hope not. I have some of those cookies og laying around


----------



## greencropper (Jan 16, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Frigg I hope not. I have some of those cookies og laying around


i bought those cookies og about 18mths ago, only planted them on the 11th this month, i remember when i first saw those seeds they were the worst looking ive ever purchased, there were only about 2 that had any real color, the other 7(9 in the pack) were very pale shitty looking things! after 10 days i will give up on watching for life...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 16, 2017)

greencropper said:


> i bought those cookies og about 18mths ago, only planted them on the 11th this month, i remember when i first saw those seeds they were the worst looking ive ever purchased, there were only about 2 that had any real color, the other 7(9 in the pack) were very pale shitty looking things! after 10 days i will give up on watching for life...


They def aren't the prettiest I've seen but I got hope


----------



## greencropper (Jan 16, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> They def aren't the prettiest I've seen but I got hope


when did you obtain yours? you may have scored a different batch than mine therefore making your germination chances better


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 16, 2017)

greencropper said:


> when did you obtain yours? you may have scored a different batch than mine therefore making your germination chances better


Man prolly around the same time as you from herbies..large pale seeds... Ordered more when they went on sale a few months ago and they looked better


----------



## greencropper (Jan 16, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Man prolly around the same time as you from herbies..large pale seeds... Ordered more when they went on sale a few months ago and they looked better


i vaguely remember mine came from the tude?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 16, 2017)

jwreck said:


> End of day 49 (MB x Dosidos)
> Pheno #1
> View attachment 3877457 View attachment 3877458 View attachment 3877459 View attachment 3877460
> #2
> ...


Looking good #1 specially. What's the smell on them


----------



## LostTribe (Jan 16, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I'd describe it as exotic fruit in a shortbread cookie.


Damn fine shots bro! How did these 2 turn out for you? I have a pack I am sitting on.....

I ran 5 dvg false teeth and only found males so I was thinking of trying these out.
LT


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 16, 2017)

Got the chop today. Eagle scout


----------



## Odin* (Jan 16, 2017)

@hockeybry2


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 16, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPWmGu1jXGx/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
https://www.instagram.com/p/BPWmB6eDoQw/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
https://www.instagram.com/p/BPWmJkUj6iM/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
Solventless Purple GSC x Animal Cookies Terp Sauce , shit is just nuts this stuff will put your dick in the dirt, total knock out strain. Tastes like candy and gas.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 16, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3878020
> Got the chop today. Eagle scout



One of those instances of "I hate to see you leave (when I take you down), but love to watch you go (up in smoke)".


----------



## jwreck (Jan 17, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Looking good #1 specially. What's the smell on them


1 is the fastest finishing plant ive grown yet, wish i had cloned it.
smells like toaster strudels and lemon cake with a hint of og, kinda hard to describe but i have smoked GSC that i have bought from others and it smells and looks just like #1.

2 and 3 appear more Og dom but have similar smell maybe a little more piney


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 17, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3878020
> Got the chop today. Eagle scout


Damn !


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 17, 2017)

Ok does anyone here know if the ihg hulkamaniac Seeds are reg or fem. I got them from ngr/dankteam as freebies last years 4/20 promo ?


----------



## v.s one (Jan 17, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Ok does anyone here know if the ihg hulkamaniac Seeds are reg or fem. I got them from ngr/dankteam as freebies last years 4/20 promo ?


Regs. All the hulk crosses were regs. I thought.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 17, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Regs. All the hulk crosses were regs. I thought.


Thank you. Not much info on the web and seeds ain't for sale anymore so couldn't find definitive answers. Hope the one I popped is a girl. Thanks again


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 17, 2017)

Dropped 1 ogkb v2.1 and 2 jellybreath might drop some dolato


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 17, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Dropped 1 ogkb v2.1 and 2 jellybreath might drop some dolato


No more bean dropping!


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 17, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> No more bean dropping!


Bro!! To much fireeee need to pop! You pop anything new?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 17, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Bro!! To much fireeee need to pop! You pop anything new?


No  jars are bare so I can't hunt right now. Just about taking my second harvest of the season.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 17, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> No  jars are bare so I can't hunt right now. Just about taking my second harvest of the season.


Nice man chop chop! This sunset sherb x dosi os doing good shes tall like dosi but shes fast at flowering


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 17, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Nice man chop chop! This sunset sherb x dosi os doing good shes tall like dosi but shes fast at flowering


I bet that is gonna be a nice one... How many of those beans did Ya get


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 17, 2017)

Kinda don't Wana break these up to get the beans. Ogkb pheno of the purple sherbet x dosido


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 17, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I bet that is gonna be a nice one... How many of those beans did Ya get


I got 3 1 died 1 is in veg 1 in flower both completely different pheno.. one is ogkbish lookin like and the one in flower is more tall like dosidos?


----------



## OldGrower (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone try buffalo og yet


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 18, 2017)

Check it one looks tall and stretchy and this other one same beans but got this gem im vegging out longer


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 18, 2017)

OldGrower said:


> Anyone try buffalo og yet


just put 2 to flower will post pics when shes gussied up for a photoshoot.


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 18, 2017)

OldGrower said:


> Anyone try buffalo og yet


 not me; but looks like more fiyah!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BO_DMqVAXUA/?tagged=buffaloog


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 18, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> just put 2 to flower will post pics when shes gussied up for a photoshoot.


Do your's have giant fan leaves? I have one in veg, maybe 20" tall, and the fan leaves are bigger than my hand.


----------



## bmgnoot (Jan 18, 2017)

@eastcoastled ya 1 pheno has some bigass fans in veg. the other has thin fan leaves but insanely dense canopy..was tri leaf mutation topped twice.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 18, 2017)

I had a triple cherry diesel that put out massive fans. This link is from my IG. The leaf is balancing on top of a 5 gal jug for reference. 

https://instagram.com/p/BBby7TYwuMh/


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Jan 18, 2017)

No tip burn and a proper shade means it was genetic.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 19, 2017)

OldGrower said:


> Anyone try buffalo og yet


There's a gentleman here that posted some shots of buffalo that looked amazing. Bout 2 months back.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 20, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Dropped 1 ogkb v2.1 and 2 jellybreath might drop some dolato


I was just about to ask if anyone else has grown out the 2.1. I popped two and both germed in 24 hours and came out of the rapid rooter in 24 hours. I was honestly a little worried about vigor at the beginning since I hear about ogkb being a bit temperamental and slow in veg. One of the seedlings is kind of laying flat though and hasn't perked up yet but I'm hopeful.

Do all of in house fems come with 11 beans? I figured since they were fem it would be half the amount of their reg packs. 

Hoping to get a couple decent specimens.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 20, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I was just about to ask if anyone else has grown out the 2.1. I popped two and both germed in 24 hours and came out of the rapid rooter in 24 hours. I was honestly a little worried about vigor at the beginning since I hear about ogkb being a bit temperamental and slow in veg. One of the seedlings is kind of laying flat though and hasn't perked up yet but I'm hopeful.
> 
> Do all of in house fems come with 11 beans? I figured since they were fem it would be half the amount of their reg packs.
> 
> Hoping to get a couple decent specimens.


I think when they first started selling in house fems they were infact a good deal and gave 10 a pack..now i think its 5..i could be wrong i havnt bought a pack of in house in along while.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I was just about to ask if anyone else has grown out the 2.1. I popped two and both germed in 24 hours and came out of the rapid rooter in 24 hours. I was honestly a little worried about vigor at the beginning since I hear about ogkb being a bit temperamental and slow in veg. One of the seedlings is kind of laying flat though and hasn't perked up yet but I'm hopeful.
> 
> Do all of in house fems come with 11 beans? I figured since they were fem it would be half the amount of their reg packs.
> 
> Hoping to get a couple decent specimens.


I think they all come with ten except the platinum buffalo or something were 5 packs


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 21, 2017)

Nitro cookies keeper mom










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jan 21, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> I was just about to ask if anyone else has grown out the 2.1. I popped two and both germed in 24 hours and came out of the rapid rooter in 24 hours. I was honestly a little worried about vigor at the beginning since I hear about ogkb being a bit temperamental and slow in veg. One of the seedlings is kind of laying flat though and hasn't perked up yet but I'm hopeful.
> 
> Do all of in house fems come with 11 beans? I figured since they were fem it would be half the amount of their reg packs.
> 
> Hoping to get a couple decent specimens.


I popped a single 2.1 and Dolato. Both very vigorous and growing fast but only a few weeks old.


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 21, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Nitro cookies keeper mom


Man I love the nitro, can't wait to run a big one outdoors this summer


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 21, 2017)

Does anyone have any pics of animal Blues flowered, I would love to see them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> I popped a single 2.1 and Dolato. Both very vigorous and growing fast but only a few weeks old.


I'm running one dolato currently, and it's a freekin' beast. Stretch on 'roids, and outgrew the HID at maximum height at 2 weeks post flip. Far too thick to supercrop, so I chopped the heads off two main pre-colas. A first. Had to do the same to the Triple OG 5 days later. The stems of both at the top are the same size as bottom stalks of both cc x dosido and pgsc x ac. I've got clones, and the dolato will be topped and topped. And topped.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm running one dolato currently, and it's a freekin' beast. Stretch on 'roids, and outgrew the HID at maximum height at 2 weeks post flip. Far too thick to supercrop, so I chopped the heads off two main pre-colas. A first. Had to do the same to the Triple OG 5 days later. The stems of both at the top are the same size as bottom stalks of both cc x dosido and pgsc x ac. I've got clones, and the dolato will be topped and topped. And topped.


That dolato sounding delicious


----------



## Odin* (Jan 21, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> I popped a single 2.1 and Dolato. Both very vigorous and growing fast but only a few weeks old.





Amos Otis said:


> I'm running one dolato currently, and it's a freekin' beast. Stretch on 'roids, and outgrew the HID at maximum height at 2 weeks post flip. Far too thick to supercrop, so I chopped the heads off two main pre-colas. A first. Had to do the same to the Triple OG 5 days later. The stems of both at the top are the same size as bottom stalks of both cc x dosido and pgsc x ac. I've got clones, and the dolato will be topped and topped. And topped.




Nice. I don't know about Dosido's, but Gelato is very vigorous, can easily become monsters. Sounds like it came through in the cross.

I'll be popping a couple pack's of Dolato soon, hoping for a real nice keeper. You guys need to post up glamour shots during bloom (it would be appreciated).


----------



## jwreck (Jan 22, 2017)

MB x Dosidos day 56 pheno #1
     
Pheno #2
 
 
Pheno #3

 
Rainbow cookies day 35


----------



## the gnome (Jan 23, 2017)

trying to find do lato but no luck....
anyone kno if more is gonna be dropped in the future?

whats up with Double O-sido, anyone?
read a few posts saying it's X'd with--->ookb

what is OOKB, is it the "secret weapon"?
if so then what is that lol


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jan 23, 2017)

the gnome said:


> trying to find do lato but no luck....
> anyone kno if more is gonna be dropped in the future?
> 
> whats up with Double O-sido, anyone?
> ...


Ookb is the is there OO kush breath. I believe poweredbydiesel releases it say around 6+ months ago


----------



## SmokinDogCujo (Jan 24, 2017)

Cactus x Dosido
   

Gotta love it when free seeds turn out fire!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 25, 2017)

the gnome said:


> trying to find do lato but no luck....
> anyone kno if more is gonna be dropped in the future?
> 
> whats up with Double O-sido, anyone?
> ...


Ogkb x secret weapon

Secret weapon is white fire x white fire alien xcherry pie


----------



## the gnome (Jan 25, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Ogkb x secret weapon
> 
> Secret weapon is white fire x white fire alien xcherry pie


thanx for the heads up on that farmer12

that sounds like a tasty lethal mix fo sure!
i ran WFA a few yrs ago,A+ fire but that batch tossed viable balls, 
i hated it but had to let it go.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Ogkb x secret weapon
> 
> Secret weapon is white fire x white fire alien xcherry pie


And then bx with wifi again


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Ogkb x secret weapon
> 
> Secret weapon is white fire x white fire alien xcherry pie


I have the ogkb x secret weapon in veg now waiting on clones to root to send it on its way. I'll throw up a few veg pics.

Edit: i have ogkb not ookb


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a nice OGKB x secret weapon male. Didn't know the genetics on secret weapon, but I may wanna chuck with him now. Great info in here. Thanks guys!

Also have some purple sherb freebies I think I'll pop soon


----------



## greencropper (Jan 25, 2017)

the gnome said:


> trying to find do lato but no luck....
> anyone kno if more is gonna be dropped in the future?
> 
> whats up with Double O-sido, anyone?
> ...


try thinktankextracts on IG, they may stock it,
urbangreen is good to go too


----------



## greencropper (Jan 26, 2017)

IHG brood coming along
recent heavy rain has pelted them down a bit
left to right
D = Do-Lato 4
PSD = Purple Sherb x Dosido 3
CAC = Cactido 1
TM = Timeless Montage 4
PB = Platinum Buffalo 5


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 26, 2017)

greencropper said:


> IHG brood coming along
> left to right
> D = Do-Lato 4
> PSD = Purple Sherb x Dosido 4
> ...


Diggin the line up


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2017)

greencropper said:


> IHG brood coming along
> recent heavy rain has pelted them down a bit
> left to right
> D = Do-Lato 4
> ...


Excellent brood.Timeless Montage are fem beans?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Excellent brood.Timeless Montage are fem beans?


yes they are fems...freebies, as were cactido & purp sherb x dosido  excellent freebs these days!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2017)

greencropper said:


> yes they are fems...freebies, as were cactido & purp sherb x dosido  excellent freebs these days!


Yessir - I got 4 of those, but they weren't labeled m or f. I've got 2 freebies going atm, too: pgsc x ac, and cookies and cream x dosido, which is starting to look worthwhile all of a sudden.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Yessir - I got 4 of those, but they weren't labeled m or f. I've got 2 freebies going atm, too: pgsc x ac, and cookies and cream x dosido, which is starting to look worthwhile all of a sudden.


I think I got a few of those dosido freebies myself cc mendobreath cactus maybe gg4 can't remember


----------



## greencropper (Jan 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Yessir - I got 4 of those, but they weren't labeled m or f. I've got 2 freebies going atm, too: pgsc x ac, and cookies and cream x dosido, which is starting to look worthwhile all of a sudden.


sounds good, those cookies & cream x dosido should be awesome, the C & C seem to outcross really well with most types!


----------



## greencropper (Jan 26, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I think I got a few of those dosido freebies myself cc mendobreath cactus maybe gg4 can't remember


ive still got some freebies white funk x dosido & or disco duck x dosido?...something like that to grow out?, maybe next season


----------



## the gnome (Jan 27, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Yessir - I got 4 of those, but they weren't labeled m or f. I've got 2 freebies going atm, too: pgsc x ac, and cookies and cream x dosido, which is starting to look worthwhile all of a sudden.





greencropper said:


> yes they are fems...freebies, as were cactido & purp sherb x dosido  excellent freebs these days!


oh yeah... most excellent freebs amigo's!
lol sounds as good as crosses in the lineup.
wonder if i'll get some of that freebie action


----------



## jwreck (Jan 27, 2017)

the gnome said:


> oh yeah... most excellent freebs amigo's!
> lol sounds as good as crosses in the lineup.
> wonder if i'll get some of that freebie action


Bro go to reliable seed bank - i bought 5 packs and got a (10) pack of hulk og - (5) sunset sherb x dosi - (5) romulan x dosi - (5) purple sherb regs - (5) white animal
So 30 free seeds


----------



## jwreck (Jan 27, 2017)

Day 61 chopped pheno 1 today, could have cut it down sooner but was waiting for lowers to ripen up some


----------



## jwreck (Jan 27, 2017)

After taking #1 down i ended ip with this mess, i wasnt expecting them to stretch so much and even lollipoped 18 days in and branches seem to grow back. Very viney plants definitely putting up stakes next round
 
 
Colas closer to the light are dark and purpling up, colas that flopped and shaded are light green.
This one below is #3 smells like juicy fruit gum and looks like 70+
 
Pheno 2
Smells like #1 but lighter as of right now, still has about 10+ to go


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 27, 2017)

Which should I make my biggest plant outdoors this summer?
Gorilla dosha
Animal blues
Nitro cookies


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 28, 2017)

Growing the Timeless Montage that i got as a freebie


----------



## greencropper (Jan 28, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Growing the Timeless Montage that i got as a freebie View attachment 3887671 View attachment 3887673 View attachment 3887674


lookin good man!, got 4 of those as seedlings kicking, what day are they at?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 28, 2017)

greencropper said:


> lookin good man!, got 4 of those as seedlings kicking, what day are they at?


Thanks man...I messed up but not logging what day i put her into flower but i wanna say around 6 weeks...maybe ..lol


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 29, 2017)

anybody know if the dosi x cookies n cream with really long leaf stems leans dosi or cookies?. cant snap a pic as of now .


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2017)

PGSC x AC @ 4 weeks. Kinda fuzzy critter.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 30, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3889207 View attachment 3889208
> PGSC x AC @ 4 weeks. Kinda fuzzy critter.


Really fuzzy!


----------



## jwreck (Jan 31, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3889207 View attachment 3889208
> PGSC x AC @ 4 weeks. Kinda fuzzy critter.


Hey amos, any pics of the CC x Dosidos?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Hey amos, any pics of the CC x Dosidos?


I haven't taken any because it's not a looker, though it looks better than it did. I'll see if I can catch it at lights out tomorrow.


----------



## jwreck (Jan 31, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I haven't taken any because it's not a looker, though it looks better than it did. I'll see if I can catch it at lights out tomorrow.


Same here with the rainbow Cookies, the ogkb looking one is gonna yield shit, maybe a quarter if im lucky.
The other 2 have some of the most beautiful looking nugs, ill take pics sunday.
For those growing rainbow cookies - they like lots of calmag, light on the N, only use as needed.
And most importantly, make sure to have good drainage as all 3 phenos showed symptoms of overwatering even though i added plenty of perlite.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Same here with the rainbow Cookies, the ogkb looking one is gonna yield shit, maybe a quarter if im lucky.
> The other 2 have some of the most beautiful looking nugs, ill take pics sunday.
> For those growing rainbow cookies - they like lots of calmag, light on the N, only use as needed.
> And most importantly, make sure to have good drainage as all 3 phenos showed symptoms of overwatering even though i added plenty of perlite.


I've ran 3 RCs, and all 3 were medium to plus yielders that grew happy on the nute routine I give everything. Got a couple seedlings going, as my jars are about empty, and that's a smoke that needs to stay stocked in my view.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 31, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3889207 View attachment 3889208
> PGSC x AC @ 4 weeks. Kinda fuzzy critter.


What the fudge is that? I don't think I've every seen caterpillar buds before. Looks like a fluffy sativa, probably be interesting smoke/high. Cheers


----------



## Odin* (Feb 1, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> *PGSC x AC* @ 4 weeks. Kinda fuzzy critter.


Platinum GSCxAnimal Cookies? Leaves and buds say otherwise.

I would have called it "Cousin It".







Looks like it could turn into something real interesting. I received a clone years back dubbed "Unicorn Crusher". Honestly, I think it was a C99 pheno. Anyhow, started out all fuzzy like that, leaves slightly less "sativa thin", nug'd up, iced over, tropical nose, good smoke.


----------



## Stone76 (Feb 1, 2017)

These are some of my Purple Sherbert x Dosidos phenos. All were very frosty and I had only one green pheno which faded to a light purple almost pink color on the calyxes with a straight dough aroma. The rest were dark purple almost black and super resinous with a classic cookie structure.


----------



## Stone76 (Feb 1, 2017)

The Jellybreath was straight up fire also. She started with the sweetest orange vanilla creamsicle aroma but eventually a strong astringent hashiness took over but it still smelled wonderful.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 3, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Bro go to reliable seed bank - i bought 5 packs and got a (10) pack of hulk og - (5) sunset sherb x dosi - (5) romulan x dosi - (5) purple sherb regs - (5) white animal
> So 30 free seeds


i didn't see any IHG @reliable?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Platinum GSCxAnimal Cookies? Leaves and buds say otherwise.
> 
> .


Do they say _purple_ gsc x animal cookies?


----------



## jwreck (Feb 3, 2017)

the gnome said:


> i didn't see any IHG @reliable?


----------



## jwreck (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jwreck (Feb 3, 2017)

Rainbow cookies coming along nice. All 3 phenos look like quick finishers, the ogkb looking one looks dond at 47 but ima let it keep going some. All 3 have cookie nugs unlike the jelly breaths which gave me 2 og leaning 70+ day plants out of 3.
my yields are gonna suffer as most all leaves on #3 look burnt and dried up. #2 is a runt and #1 looks like the healthiest one and might give me the most. 
Again this was mostly due to grower error by running this for the first time and not knowing its needs, but definite fire in those AC crosses


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 4, 2017)

Tahoe sap I pulled a few days ago. I had a cal mag issue but other than that they all turned out pretty decent. Out of 5 seeds they all had the same look and stretch. 2 where more sativa and needed a few more days. They all have a similar smell and very sticky. The smell reminds me of tahoe og with a very chemical twist, I like it.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 4, 2017)

?

http://reliable-seeds.com/home/shop/

?

ok, found it!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 5, 2017)

speaking of Do-Lato these guys only have about 90 packs in stock!


----------



## jwreck (Feb 5, 2017)

There's a glitch on the home page. Too see all the breeders click on shop at the top and IHG will come up


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

1 of 4 square dance. This one is going to flower next month.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> speaking of Do-Lato these guys only have about 90 packs in stock!
> View attachment 3893793



I should get mine next week ala neptune
BTW
has anyone taken DOLATO into bloom yet?
seems like there would be more interest in it with the dosido's in it.
i have a thug pug peanut butter breath with a dosido mix and it is very much worth running


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2017)

the gnome said:


> has anyone taken DOLATO into bloom yet?


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

Some orkle at 4 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 5, 2017)

2 different phenos of disco funk.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 5, 2017)

jellybreath #3 close to chop, prob a little too close to the lights


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 10, 2017)

missed this place never noticed how much I rely on this site and the good folk on it


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> 2 different phenos of disco funk.


Those are reg beans, jrock?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 10, 2017)

Okay switched from soil to a bucket system dwc. Question is do I have to empty the water/nutrient solution every time I'm gonna add a pk booster or additive or what not ? I need to find a good book to read on the subject or webpage if you got any in mind please share.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 10, 2017)

Site won't let me post pic I'll put one up as soon as possible


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Okay switched from soil to a bucket system dwc. Question is do I have to empty the water/nutrient solution every time I'm gonna add a pk booster or additive or what not ? I need to find a good book to read on the subject or webpage if you got any in mind please share.


I've been running dwc buckets for years, and have had the best results by not using any additives at all. A complete hydro nute formula suggests that it should be complete as is. After the plants hit bloom, I change out and refill the solution weekly, and top off when they get low.


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 10, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BQQ46uCj0jZ/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
Purple GSC x Animal Cookies

Strong indica high, very sedative, tastes like lavender , pine and og, gives you the munchies like a mofo.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQQ46uCj0jZ/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
> Purple GSC x Animal Cookies
> 
> Strong indica high, very sedative, tastes like lavender , pine and og, gives you the munchies like a mofo.


What did those buds look like on the tree?


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> What did those buds look like on the tree?


not sure if i got a picture of it when it finished ,it was pretty nice and had purple on the under side of the leafs, tops were dark green and purple, buds were dark green and purple. This is what it looks like pre trim

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPHZ-qUjRy8/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I've been running dwc buckets for years, and have had the best results by not using any additives at all. A complete hydro nute formula suggests that it should be complete as is. After the plants hit bloom, I change out and refill the solution weekly, and top off when they get low.


That makes sense. Is your system recirculating if not how does fresh nute solution get from reservoir bucket to the plant bucket ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> That makes sense. Is your system recirculating if not how does fresh nute solution get from reservoir bucket to the plant bucket ?


I use individual 5 gal buckets with a quarter size hole drilled in the lid to access the reservoir. A hand held siphon pump to empty the bucket, and a simple funnel to refill weekly in bloom. I use one gallon containers to mix and add/remove nutes, which makes measuring nutes a breeze.....haven't looked at a chart in years. I've never considered connected buckets and separate reservoir for tent grows. Seems to me you'd lose most all the flexibility to move the plants around and about when necessary.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Those are reg beans, jrock?


Mine where fem. At least they where labeled that from oes.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 10, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> 2 different phenos of disco funk.


ThT some of the freebies from Oes jrock? Been thinking of popping my 3. Says fem.


----------



## northeastmarco (Feb 10, 2017)

Anyone run platinum angel?


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 10, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> ThT some of the freebies from Oes jrock? Been thinking of popping my 3. Says fem.


Yeah I got some from oes and some from tdt I believe. I like ihg fems. Super consistent from what I've seen so far. I want to get that decepticon and do lato.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 10, 2017)

anyone do switchberry OG?


----------



## Sir72 (Feb 10, 2017)

Lol gorilla dosha pics?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 10, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I got some from oes and some from tdt I believe. I like ihg fems. Super consistent from what I've seen so far. I want to get that decepticon and do lato.


Yeah got some platinum gorilla going now. Look awesome.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 11, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Yeah got some platinum gorilla going now. Look awesome.


That's another I was looking into. Cant wait yo see how she does for you. Platinum hit my town like a rock and still is a staple here. I have yet to grow any of their platinum crosses. I got the platinum buffalo so far but that's it. That decepticon looks tits tho. Gg4 x cookies and cream x platinum. Shits gotta be killer. I was looking at exotics grease monkey but decided I'd rather get decepticon as they are the same cross with platinum added into the mix.

Edit: I also have their tahoe og x platinum I forget the name....eternal og. Had to look in my seed log.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 11, 2017)

my do lato came in last wed,
in water on thurs, tonite into soil.
5:5 100% germ rate

still looking for do lato-pics in bloom
jrock you posted some I think
but the 2 pics never loaded or something


----------



## jwreck (Feb 14, 2017)

Jelly breath has been great after a 10 day cure. Hands down most pungent shit ive grown and sour d is the only thing i have come across that was more offensive.

Smelled like GSC during flower but after the cure im getting unripe guava and fuel, top buds are typical dense gsc nugs with some larf at the bottom third.
Potency is good and above average, im not too good at rating strength so i just go by how long i can go before i need another j.

The other 2phenos need more time to cure before i can judge but they both stank as well to the point i was getting nervous cuz the smell was traveling real far, luckily i have lots of neighbors and live high up so no one could pin point where it was coming from


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2017)

Just chopped these gorgeous PAK clones:



















And here's Dolato @ 44 days:











Im calling her Xena.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 14, 2017)

hey Amos, not seeing any pics on my end
is it me? or something on RIU's end??

things haven't been right with pics since
the site went down a while back


----------



## BDOGKush (Feb 24, 2017)

So my PAK seeds were in fact feminized. I got a very cookies dominant plant out of it, which was an absolute frost monster. They were low yielders but some very high quality flowers.

I'm probably going to do a 100% hash run with the remaining 5 seeds once my Blue Pits finish.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 24, 2017)

It's back thank god I was going through withdrawal no joke


----------



## greencropper (Feb 24, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> It's back thank god I was going through withdrawal no joke


whether the pics come back is another thing?


----------



## jwreck (Feb 25, 2017)

Smoking on some RC chopped at day 61, b4 I continue let me clarify that i have no association with ihg.
This is the best shit i have ever smoked.
At first i didnt think my yields were gonna be very good but even the popcorn nugs are dense af.
Sour d GSC and OG are my favorite strains in that order, this smells just like the original GSC but gassier.
Smells just like thin mints dipped in OG kief is the best way i can describe it.
Shit if i had kept a clone i wouldnt grow anything else thats how much i like it. The only reason i dont give it a 10 across the board is cuz the yield could have been better, but the quality of the smoke is second to none


----------



## jwreck (Feb 25, 2017)

Gotta thank amos otis as i had my eyes on other crosses but the way he raved about the RC made me try it


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 25, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Smoking on some RC chopped at day 61, b4 I continue let me clarify that i have no association with ihg.
> This is the best shit i have ever smoked.
> At first i didnt think my yields were gonna be very good but even the popcorn nugs are dense af.
> Sour d GSC and OG are my favorite strains in that order, this smells just like the original GSC but gassier.
> ...


RC?


----------



## blu3bird (Feb 25, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> RC?


Rainbow cookies (probably)


----------



## jwreck (Feb 25, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> RC?


Rainbow cookies


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Rainbow cookies


Just emptied my last jar a couple of days ago, but have two more 10 days into 12 / 12. Glad I could help you out, amigo. Toke on !


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 25, 2017)

I got a pack of rainbow cookies when they were first released..i gotta get to popping them fa real 

thats 2 good reports and ive seen some stellar pics of RC on IG

I got afew i havnt seen anything on..Wild Cherry Cookies and white cherry pie? any info anyone?


----------



## jwreck (Feb 25, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I got a pack of rainbow cookies when they were first released..i gotta get to popping them fa real
> 
> thats 2 good reports and ive seen some stellar pics of RC on IG
> 
> I got afew i havnt seen anything on..Wild Cherry Cookies and white cherry pie? any info anyone?


Hey if you decide not to pop them send me a pm, i have like 11 more ihg packs that i would be willing to trade


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 25, 2017)

Would be cool if you guys were colorado peeps too and we could all meet up and smoke each others IHG strains and trade cuts/beans.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 25, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I got a pack of rainbow cookies when they were first released..i gotta get to popping them fa real
> 
> thats 2 good reports and ive seen some stellar pics of RC on IG
> 
> I got afew i havnt seen anything on..Wild Cherry Cookies and white cherry pie? any info anyone?


I grew out a half pack of white cherry pie. My best pheno smelled like vodka and orange juice yielded great but was a little leafy for me. Another one was more on the Og side of things and was nothing to write home about. The last pheno was the worse herm i seen in my life . Fucking seeds every where bro.


----------



## TubeAndJar (Feb 26, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I got a pack of rainbow cookies when they were first released..i gotta get to popping them fa real
> 
> thats 2 good reports and ive seen some stellar pics of RC on IG
> 
> I got afew i havnt seen anything on..Wild Cherry Cookies and white cherry pie? any info anyone?


The WCC is super frosty and has some awesome cherry pie terps with that dense cookies nug structure. They always give comments on how good it is. It was F2'd and they turn out awesome every time. They are the best performing thing in the system even as an F2 (popped almost 20 so far over time). The best phenos are the tall lanky ones but they kind of suffer from low yield because there is so much node spacing. I think that's just a cookies thing though. They make up for it in density. There was one that smelled like cherry muffins fresh out of the oven.
The RC has a completely different smell, more lemon-limey but still with a super dense nug structure. I guess if the mom is sherbet then that is what it is supposed to smell like... can't remember the last time I smelled sherbet. Very resinous as well. Slightly better yield due to more branching.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 26, 2017)

Pics are back!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 26, 2017)

TubeAndJar said:


> The WCC is super frosty and has some awesome cherry pie terps with that dense cookies nug structure. They always give comments on how good it is. It was F2'd and they turn out awesome every time. They are the best performing thing in the system even as an F2 (popped almost 20 so far over time). The best phenos are the tall lanky ones but they kind of suffer from low yield because there is so much node spacing. I think that's just a cookies thing though. They make up for it in density. There was one that smelled like cherry muffins fresh out of the oven.
> The RC has a completely different smell, more lemon-limey but still with a super dense nug structure. I guess if the mom is sherbet then that is what it is supposed to smell like... can't remember the last time I smelled sherbet. Very resinous as well. Slightly better yield due to more branching.


thx for the info bro good lookin out. Guess i got afew packs ive been sleeping on in my stash i gotta get to. .id like some cherry muffin terps  "
any ever get the Pink Dragon freebies TDT were giving out awhile back? anyone got info on those..?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2017)

TubeAndJar said:


> The RC has a completely different smell, more lemon-limey.


Not mine....none of the four that's finished to date have had anything lemon or lime about them. More like fig newtons to me.


----------



## TubeAndJar (Feb 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Not mine....none of the four that's finished to date have had anything lemon or lime about them. More like fig newtons to me.


That sounds yummy! The 3rd one is in veg right now maybe it will have that smell on the flowers. The stem rub is not really cookie like


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 26, 2017)

ogkb x dosido




rainbow cookies

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jwreck (Feb 26, 2017)

All 3 of my rainbow cookies taste and smell the same - i had the original GSC when it first came out and this is almost identical but louder, straight thin mint cookies and og fuel is all ive got out the 3.
No fruit or anything like that but early in flower it was sorta grapey and soft then boom!!!
Best smoke ever!!!!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2017)

First one out of the IHG tent is cookies and cream x dosidos freebie @ 56 days. This started out as a crinkly runt, and stayed that way, but should still fill a few jars. Looks like it should be good smoke to me.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> First one out of the IHG tent is cookies and cream x dosidos freebie @ 56 days. This started out as a crinkly runt, and stayed that way, but should still fill a few jars. Looks like it should be good smoke to me.
> 
> View attachment 3895584View attachment 3895588 View attachment 3895590 View attachment 3895590 View attachment 3895592 View attachment 3895592 View attachment 3895594 View attachment 3895595 View attachment 3895596 View attachment 3895599 View attachment 3895600


Looks killer. I like the look wolfie has, like I tried to be the best pet for this guy, but He still loves this shit more than me.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 26, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Looks killer. I like the look wolfie has, like I tried to be the best pet for this guy, but He still loves this shit more than me.


lol...the eyes say it all...


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 27, 2017)

Purple Cactus went 9.5 weeks.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## sethimus (Feb 27, 2017)

after the move i finally got the tent up again and looking now for some nice phenos. this round i'm growing all my IH freebies from my last order:

5x disco funk
5x cactido
3x gorilla dosha
3x double-o-sido



2 weeks under cfl, now under one of my cob panels (8 [email protected]) for 3 days, i topped them once, gonna shot for 4 tops each


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Feb 27, 2017)

Recently chopped Platinum Buffalo


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 27, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Recently chopped Platinum Buffalo


fire; can't wait to run that shit


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 27, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Recently chopped Platinum Buffalo


Wow, crazy resin on that girl! How many did you run to find her? Also, have you tried her yet?


----------



## greencropper (Feb 27, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Recently chopped Platinum Buffalo


OMG thats awesome man!!!...glad ive got 2 going now, will drop some pollen onto them for sure!


----------



## dlftmyers (Feb 27, 2017)

Timeless Montage..I think 8 or 9 weeks
Chucky buds


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Feb 27, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Timeless Montage..I think 8 or 9 weeks
> Chucky buds


I've got a seedling of the montage going now, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Feb 27, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow, crazy resin on that girl! How many did you run to find her? Also, have you tried her yet?


Popped just two beans. Pics show those two plants. Chopped one plant day 56 chopped other day 63. 

Easy growers, light feeders, potent indica stone, 9 week plant has nicer high.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 27, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Popped just two beans. Pics show those two plants. Chopped one plant day 56 chopped other day 63.
> 
> Easy growers, light feeders, potent indica stone, 9 week plant has nicer high.


Very good man, nice work!! Might be the one and only IHG strain I run lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 28, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Very good man, nice work!! Might be the one and only IHG strain I run lol.


Those were the 5 for $100 beans ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Those were the 5 for $100 beans ?


I'm not sure man, haven't looked that far into it yet. They would be fem beans for that much I would assume?


----------



## the gnome (Feb 28, 2017)

news flash

where'd all the redheaded stranger X's on the 2nd drop go?
every single one sez sold out?
hard to believe but dat be what it is? 
GU ?


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Feb 28, 2017)

@eastcoastmo 



Amos Otis said:


> Those were the 5 for $100 beans ?


At time of purchase I paid $125 for 5fems. I'll report back on whether I believe it was a good value.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 28, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> @eastcoastmo
> 
> 
> At time of purchase I paid $125 for 5fems. I'll report back on whether I believe it was a good value.


Cool, thanks mate!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 1, 2017)

the gnome said:


> news flash
> 
> where'd all the redheaded stranger X's on the 2nd drop go?
> every single one sez sold out?
> ...


Think you want a Greenpoint forum dude...


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 2, 2017)

Nitro cookies momma




ogkb x dosido momma






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MightAsWell420710 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey Everybody... New to the forum so I figured what better way the to join in then to show some pics of some strains I'm currently running from IHG.. 1ST two pictures are of Lemon Crippler out of 12 seeds this was the keeper from my previous grows.. the smell and taste is I would say consists of Lemon Pledge and Fuel, Heavy on the nose and palate lingers for a long time.. This is day 66 on her during this run, testing out some Freebies I recieved called Jellybreath so this cut filled some open space. 
these next pics are the Jellybreath (Mendo breath x dosido) 2 different phenos out of the 5 freebies I recieved. The first one is a super Heavy Fuel and Skunk smell going on I took a small sample to try out a few days back and I must say it's pretty fricken danky!
 
This is the 2nd pheno she's super chunky and her smell is like opening a can of Grape Kool Aid and taking a monster sniff it almost burns your nose these are also day 66 of flower today


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 3, 2017)

So this happened today....couldn't be more feckn pumped!!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 3, 2017)

GrowJahsGift said:


> So this happened today....couldn't be more feckn pumped!! View attachment 3899053View attachment 3899054


Sick fam I jus followed too I'm sure your gonna get the best outta that prize pack NICE !!!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 3, 2017)

And I just copped some platinum buffalo dosipie and platinum gorilla post pics when they arrive but Neptune seed bank so far has A1 service and he said he super hooked it up wit the freebies so we'll see


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 3, 2017)

GrowJahsGift said:


> So this happened today....couldn't be more feckn pumped!! View attachment 3899053View attachment 3899054


Nice work man, you definitely deserved to win


----------



## dlftmyers (Mar 3, 2017)

Here's a small bud of the Timeless Montage...Not sure what crosses they use to make this girl all i know is she has to be one of the stinkiest girls I've ever ran..straight up road kill funk


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Here's a small bud of the Timeless Montage...Not sure what crosses they use to make this girl all i know is she has to be one of the stinkiest girls I've ever ran..straight up road kill funkView attachment 3899105


fem bean?


----------



## dlftmyers (Mar 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> fem bean?


Yes ..it was a freebie from T.D.T.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 3, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Here's a small bud of the Timeless Montage...Not sure what crosses they use to make this girl all i know is she has to be one of the stinkiest girls I've ever ran..straight up road kill funkView attachment 3899105


How far along is she


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 3, 2017)

I gotta pop some ihg gear


----------



## greencropper (Mar 3, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Here's a small bud of the Timeless Montage...Not sure what crosses they use to make this girl all i know is she has to be one of the stinkiest girls I've ever ran..straight up road kill funkView attachment 3899105


i got 4 freebies & 4 survived being seedlings right through a heatwave here while most others died...very hardy is the Timeless Montage, one pictured is approx 18" high


----------



## dlftmyers (Mar 3, 2017)

greencropper said:


> i got 4 freebies & 4 survived being seedlings right through a heatwave here while most others died...very hardy is the Timeless Montage, one pictured is approx 18" high
> View attachment 3899171


Yes she is very hardy plant and easy to grow


----------



## dlftmyers (Mar 3, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> How far along is she


She's right around 8 or 9 weeks


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 3, 2017)

GrowJahsGift said:


> So this happened today....couldn't be more feckn pumped!! View attachment 3899053View attachment 3899054


Thank God its over lol


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 3, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Thank God its over lol


Bahaha 25k coming up...


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 4, 2017)

rainbow cookies. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sethimus (Mar 4, 2017)

does gorilla dosha like more nutes? i have problems with yellowing out on my 3 plants, but all the other plants that get the same feed are ok


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 4, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Here's a small bud of the Timeless Montage...Not sure what crosses they use to make this girl all i know is she has to be one of the stinkiest girls I've ever ran..straight up road kill funkView attachment 3899105


I think I've seen before that timeless montage is mendo montage x dosidos, I'm not 100% sure tho. That bud looks real nice man


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 4, 2017)

Purple cactus around 30 days, smells strongly of hash. So far she's been a well behaved easy to grow plant, very little stretch and been eating everything I've thrown at her no problem. 

I had a 3 pack freebie of regs, got 2 females. One female is a little stretchy, the other female (pictured) is nice and squat. I'm kind of kicking myself in the ass for not keeping the one male I got from these beans, he stunk bad and was super vigorous, a real beast of a plant with huge fan leaves, he probably would've made some nice f2s.


----------



## dlftmyers (Mar 4, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> I think I've seen before that timeless montage is mendo montage x dosidos, I'm not 100% sure tho. That bud looks real nice man


Thanks man and your right i just look it up


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 4, 2017)

Buss Relville said:


> fire; can't wait to run that shit


I jus found a pack got some otw that shit looks so beautiful


----------



## jwreck (Mar 4, 2017)

rainbow cookies before chop


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 5, 2017)

The pictures you guys have been showing of the rainbow cookies look incredible @kmog33 @jwreck @Amos Otis

I have a freebie 3 pack of double rainbow (rainbow cookies x purple hulk), I hope they turn out nice like you guys plants. I'll probably start those within the next month. Those rainbow cookies got me drooling lol


----------



## jwreck (Mar 5, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> The pictures you guys have been showing of the rainbow cookies look incredible @kmog33 @jwreck @Amos Otis
> 
> I have a freebie 3 pack of double rainbow (rainbow cookies x purple hulk), I hope they turn out nice like you guys plants. I'll probably start those within the next month. Those rainbow cookies got me drooling lol


The smoke is even better than the looks!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> The pictures you guys have been showing of the rainbow cookies look incredible @kmog33 @jwreck @Amos Otis
> 
> I have a freebie 3 pack of double rainbow (rainbow cookies x purple hulk), I hope they turn out nice like you guys plants. I'll probably start those within the next month. Those rainbow cookies got me drooling lol





jwreck said:


> The smoke is even better than the looks!!


After running 3, and smoking them all, my next 2 are at 19 days post flip. Definitely smokes as good as it looks.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 5, 2017)

nitro cookies 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Omarfolks (Mar 5, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> And I just copped some platinum buffalo dosipie and platinum gorilla post pics when they arrive but Neptune seed bank so far has A1 service and he said he super hooked it up wit the freebies so we'll see


Just checked out there site for the first time
Do they accept credit/debit cards? I might have been to high or completely missed if it said it on the page lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2017)

Very low yield...maybe 2 jars....but the smoke on the cookies and creme x dosidos is A+
 
Two Rainbow Cookies separated by a Triple OG clone; the mom coming down in 7 days.
 
A quick shot of a Dolato bud - today is chop day.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 5, 2017)

Omarfolks said:


> Just checked out there site for the first time
> Do they accept credit/debit cards? I might have been to high or completely missed if it said it on the page lol


Ok so when you submit your order you get an email then the email gives you a couple option I chose pay over phone soon after I got a call and I should be receiving them tomorrow or tues I'll post a pic when it arives he also texted a pic of package and tracking so far awesome service we'll see soon enough


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 5, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Very low yield...maybe 2 jars....but the smoke on the cookies and creme x dosidos is A+
> View attachment 3900353
> Two Rainbow Cookies separated by a Triple OG clone; the mom coming down in 7 days.
> View attachment 3900356
> A quick shot of a Dolato bud - today is chop day.View attachment 3900359 View attachment 3900365


I got a couple cc x dd going not expecting a big yield but hoping for A++ smoke post more pics if you could friend


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 5, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> I got a couple cc x dd going not expecting a big yield but hoping for A++ smoke post more pics if you could friend


see page 276


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 6, 2017)

rainbow cookies

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jwreck (Mar 6, 2017)

I scrapped my cc x dd that shit kept growing straight up with long internode spacing. Didnt want to adjust my lights just for one plant


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2017)

jwreck said:


> I scrapped my cc x dd that shit kept growing straight up with long internode spacing. Didnt want to adjust my lights just for one plant


See the full pic of the Dolato above? That, and the Triple OG, raced straight past the light in 20 days of 12 / 12, and the stems were too thick to bend. I decapitated the main colas of both almost 3 weeks in - horrifying to me. But the lower branches raced up, then began to fill in. As you can see, she's a beast. Will have some bud shots later.


----------



## jwreck (Mar 6, 2017)

Anybody ran or running any BCP crosses? If so how did they turn out?


----------



## jwreck (Mar 6, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> See the full pic of the Dolato above? That, and the Triple OG, raced straight past the light in 20 days of 12 / 12, and the stems were too thick to bend. I decapitated the main colas of both almost 3 weeks in - horrifying to me. But the lower branches raced up, then began to fill in. As you can see, she's a beast. Will have some bud shots later.


Mines stretched during veg thats why i got rid of it


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 6, 2017)

Neptune seed bank came through wit the A+++ service definitely a new favorite of mine


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2017)

That Mendo Wood sounds interesting & @killAgreenguy .

Dolato, taken at 63 days.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 6, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> That Mendo Wood sounds interesting & @killAgreenguy .
> 
> Dolato, taken at 63 days.
> 
> ...


It does right and those were freebies I only bought the 3 inhouse strains but I'm amped on that mendo wood freebie set


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm actually amped on the whole order I really liked dealing with dude at Neptune seed bank and the feeebies he gave me all look like straight fire


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 6, 2017)

If I had the space I would pop these


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> If I had the space I would pop these View attachment 3901154


That cross sounds killer


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> If I had the space I would pop these View attachment 3901154


I wander if you got some real skunk smell in that pack good luck brother


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 8, 2017)

rainbow cookies

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2017)

MOAR. It's such a good looking plant.














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 10, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> MOAR. It's such a good looking plant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah! Dankness man, nice work


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> see page 276


This is random but that dog on your fridge looks like she's straight up smiling in that pic lol that's awesome. The world would be a darker place without the ol pup pups,,


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2017)

Triple OG, coming down @ day 70


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 12, 2017)

Gotta figure out what to run from IHG 
Sour road kill
Poison breath
Platinum S1
Black cherry pie 
OGKB V2.1
Tahoe sap
Mendo glue
Fruit fuel
Buffalo og 
Sunset kush
OO kush breath IX
Nitro cookies
Animal pie
Cherry gorilla 
Animal blues
Fruity chronic cookies
Purple animal kush 
Mother goose
Double rainbow
Pet cemetery 
Octagon kush
Twisted velvet
Alien moon pie
Wild cherry cookies
Wreckless animal 
Pops purple monkey
Silverback
Double purple hulk 
Hulk the III
Afghanimal 
Bubba scout x animal cookies
Mother of all cherries 
Cookiefi
Purple voodoo monster 
Hulkamaniac
Mendo breath x dosido
King cobra og 
Purple sherb
Lemon crippler
Purple T-rex 
Double rainbow


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Gotta figure out what to run from IHG
> Sour road kill
> Poison breath
> Platinum S1
> ...


Lordy lordy-vato collect much


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 12, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Triple OG, coming down @ day 70
> 
> View attachment 3904849 View attachment 3904850 View attachment 3904851


Man that is a stretchy bitch. Nice yield on her o bet. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Gotta figure out what to run from IHG
> Sour road kill
> Poison breath
> Platinum S1
> ...


Nitro, buffalo, and double rainbow. 

My nitro and rainbow put out my stunners for IHG. Animal pie was good too. Just got cuts of the platinum bufallo and I heard that's a killer as well.




rc




nc

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 12, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Nitro, buffalo, and double rainbow.
> 
> My nitro and rainbow put out my stunners for IHG. Animal pie was good too. Just got cuts of the platinum bufallo and I heard that's a killer as well.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 12, 2017)

Just put the Buffalo OG in flower. Will post pics when there is something to show. Only one that made it out of 5, so hopefully I get something good.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Man that is a stretchy bitch. Nice yield on her o bet.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Both that and the Dolato exploded past the light between week 2 and 3. I had to chop the main colas of both, as there was no bending the stems. Ironically, I probably got better yield because all the secondarys finished like colas. In the same tent, cookies and creme x dosidos and pgsc x ac had to be boosted to get equal light. Some more pics of triple og:


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 12, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Both that and the Dolato exploded past the light between week 2 and 3. I had to chop the main colas of both, as there was no bending the stems. Ironically, I probably got better yield because all the secondarys finished like colas. In the same tent, cookies and creme x dosidos and pgsc x ac had to be boosted to get equal light. Some more pics of triple og:
> 
> View attachment 3904978 View attachment 3904981 View attachment 3904983


My brisco PC x ss was the same.












I have room to keep the top though, she's going to be a yielder. Everything else is this size lol.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> My brisco PC x ss was the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine stretched too, but wasn't too thick and stiff to be supercropped. Should be done in a couple of weeks,


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 12, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Mine stretched too, but wasn't too thick and stiff to be supercropped. Should be done in a couple of weeks,


Ours will probably be done at around the same time. Mine has 1.5-3 left lol 






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 13, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Gotta figure out what to run from IHG
> Sour road kill
> Poison breath
> Platinum S1
> ...


now thats a list

id say MOAC, BCP BX1 & PAK , Wild Cherry Cookies & Animal Pie would be my go to. (or switch in Lemon Crippler) either way let us kno what you do pop and hope you post updates.

Im popping my PAK freebies shorty after seeing great things on here and IG & Pink Dragon (???) another IHG freebie i got awhile back from TDT


----------



## WwW1962 (Mar 13, 2017)

Just got some s1 Platinums, putting them under the DIY LED when they pop
love a new rodeo everytime


----------



## Kannah-krazy (Mar 13, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> My purple gsc x animal cookies is looking good. She is 4 weeks old from sprout..12/12 from seed.View attachment 3634998


What sorta light is that man , looks great!!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 13, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Ours will probably be done at around the same time. Mine has 1.5-3 left lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro your skills are godly


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 13, 2017)

Kannah-krazy said:


> What sorta light is that man , looks great!!


Thanks my friend. It's a 100 watt DIY Vero 29.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2017)

nitro cookies roots to support a big mom. 






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> nitro cookies roots to support a big mom.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


What do you do with those roots post harvest? I've found that every bucket's worth of roots make excellent nests for the various bird species at the Ponderosa. Just toss them up until they stick in the tree limbs. Also makes excellent halloween decor.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> What do you do with those roots post harvest? I've found that every bucket's worth of roots make excellent nests for the various bird species at the Ponderosa. Just toss them up until they stick in the tree limbs. Also makes excellent halloween decor.


That's amazing haha, birdnests.ine go into the ground, inJust dump them into the soil outside and mix in. We have a decent groumakeup it seems, works do a good job of breaking down roots fairly quickly. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 15, 2017)

2 phenos of my Nitro Cookies


----------



## greencropper (Mar 15, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> 2 phenos of my Nitro Cookies


damn good looking solid buds!...how was the yield?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2017)

Nitro cookies




ogkb x dosido






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 15, 2017)

greencropper said:


> damn good looking solid buds!...how was the yield?


Just chopped yesterday. Smells great but the yield is a little low because it's a cookie cross. Also ran a few Dolato too. Same thing maybe a little less yield.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Just chopped yesterday. Smells great but the yield is a little low because it's a cookie cross. Also ran a few Dolato too. Same thing maybe a little less yield.


My Dolato was a huge producer. Pics just a page or two back. After smoking on it a couple of days, I'm somewhat disappointed, and have culled all but one clone. Tasty and colorful, but weak. Now the cookies and cream x dosidos is bomb, but very small yield. First smoke test on Triple OG [yesterday] was impressive. Another test today.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 16, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> My Dolato was a huge producer. Pics just a page or two back. After smoking on it a couple of days, I'm somewhat disappointed, and have culled all but one clone. Tasty and colorful, but weak. Now the cookies and cream x dosidos is bomb, but very small yield. First smoke test on Triple OG [yesterday] was impressive. Another test today.


Saw that. It's still low yielding IMO lol. I also noticed some little nanners underneath when I chopped. Maybe just the plants at maturity because they're fems? I dunno...


----------



## bubbahaze (Mar 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Gotta figure out what to run from IHG
> Sour road kill
> Poison breath
> Platinum S1
> ...


Damn I thought I was bad


----------



## Jack Strawdawg (Mar 17, 2017)

These sour angels and Gorilla doshas are looking pretty good. Not going to be massive yielders but looks pretty good. One of the sour Angel has one of the most bizarre scents I've gotten from a plant. Slight hint of fuel on top of rotten meat smothered in garlic. Like some Chinese food with a shit ton of garlic that was left on the counter for a couple days. Very pleased with the in House gear overall.


----------



## Jack Strawdawg (Mar 17, 2017)

One of the frostier sour angels.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 20, 2017)

Cactido second round smoked one and damn she was strong the first round but nothing like this!!! Pure face melting definitively not something for light smoker!! One friend tried it and was overwhelmed by the potency, even me I was having à hard time to finish mine because I was too Stoned

She is my fastest in thé garden , my mom only 15 cm tall she gave me at least 5, 6 clone per week and they are ready to flower in 2 wk of veg. Good side grow and she read very well multi-topped or with scrog


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Cactido second round smoked one and damn she was strong the first round but nothing like this!!! Pure face melting definitively not something for light smoker!! One friend tried it and was overwhelmed by the potency, even me I was having à hard time to finish mine because I was too Stoned
> 
> She is my fastest in thé garden , my mom only 15 cm tall she gave me at least 5, 6 clone per week and they are ready to flower in 2 wk of veg. Good side grow and she read very well multi-topped or with scrog


How fast? It looks a little early, but with the described potency, I'll go with your take.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 20, 2017)

Here is a velvet pie I am running at day 23


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here is a velvet pie I am running at day 23
> 
> View attachment 3910047


Hey, amigo, I was thinking about you today, when I culled one of two female Crystal Cookies, that was 100% boy. A pretty boy at that. The other is still undecided. I popped them to backup some regs, 2 of 3 of those GBbx2 were muchachos, the other still thinking it over. I don't know if you saw the report on White Animal, but you were right about it's outstanding suckitude.


----------



## jwreck (Mar 20, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey, amigo, I was thinking about you today, when I culled one of two female Crystal Cookies, that was 100% boy. A pretty boy at that. The other is still undecided. I popped them to backup some regs, 2 of 3 of those GBbx2 were muchachos, the other still thinking it over. I don't know if you saw the report on White Animal, but you were right about it's outstanding suckitude.


Wait what? The crystals cookies gave you males and the white animal sucks? Got both of those but i wouldnt mind some animal cookie regs


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Mar 20, 2017)

I'll be dropping some fire in house tonight check my website sign up for my email notifications follow me on Instagram oregoneliteseeds


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Wait what? The crystals cookies gave you males and the white animal sucks?


I was advised against them both.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 20, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey, amigo, I was thinking about you today, when I culled one of two female Crystal Cookies, that was 100% boy. A pretty boy at that. The other is still undecided. I popped them to backup some regs, 2 of 3 of those GBbx2 were muchachos, the other still thinking it over. I don't know if you saw the report on White Animal, but you were right about it's outstanding suckitude.


Hey brother I've been meaning to reach out to you just been mad busy. I did see your report and I sincerely apologize. Damn CC have you a dude? Those are supposed to be femms. Smdh.

anyway how ya been?

Edit : fuck I just realized that you got the 2 Crystal cooks from me. Ugh. I'm truly sorry man.


----------



## BDOGKush (Mar 20, 2017)

PAK turned out amazing, low yield but great smoke. Its very cookies dominant in structure but has a really pungent diesel smell and tangy taste like a good sour kush. I'm really enjoying smoking on this, its just unfortunate it ended up being the lowest yielding plant out of my grow.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2017)

BDOGKush said:


> PAK turned out amazing, low yield but great smoke. Its very cookies dominant in structure but has a really pungent diesel smell and tangy taste like a good sour kush. I'm really enjoying smoking on this, its just unfortunate it ended up being the lowest yielding plant out of my grow.


That's how my cookies and creme x dosidos was / is - low yield but superb smoke. My PAK, however was a nice yielder; tasty and good potency.



BigLittlejohn said:


> Hey brother I've been meaning to reach out to you just been mad busy. I did see your report and I sincerely apologize. Damn CC have you a dude? Those are supposed to be femms. Smdh.
> 
> anyway how ya been?
> 
> Edit : fuck I just realized that you got the 2 Crystal cooks from me. Ugh. I'm truly sorry man.


No worries, amigo - I initiated that trade after you posted how you were done with them. Cost me some Blue Dreams, I think? I've still got a shot with one CC....will know soon. Good to see you dropping in, especially with that pretty velvet pie.

@kmog -


----------



## jwreck (Mar 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I was advised against them both.


I got a 5 pack WA freebie and bought a full pack of crystals, wouldnt mind some animal cookie males though.. did you smoke any of the crystal cookies and where they similar to the rainbows?


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Mar 21, 2017)

In-house genetics drop is live


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2017)

jwreck said:


> I got a 5 pack WA freebie and bought a full pack of crystals, wouldnt mind some animal cookie males though.. did you smoke any of the crystal cookies and where they similar to the rainbows?


I only got 2 CCs in a trade, and both are in early 12 / 12....well, only one is now after the boy was exterminated with prejudice. If the survivor be a she, I'll run pics and report here as always, amigo. I had 4 WAs; only 3 popped. All 3 were unhappy all through grow....would have killed them all if I'd had something to fill the space. Maybe another grow style would have done better by them, but for now they are the worst IHG smoke I've experienced.


----------



## jwreck (Mar 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I only got 2 CCs in a trade, and both are in early 12 / 12....well, only one is now after the boy was exterminated with prejudice. If the survivor be a she, I'll run pics and report here as always, amigo. I had 4 WAs; only 3 popped. All 3 were unhappy all through grow....would have killed them all if I'd had something to fill the space. Maybe another grow style would have done better by them, but for now they are the worst IHG smoke I've experienced.


My rainbows looked like shit my first run glad i didnt get rid of them though. Running another one now and its looking super healthy, needs good drainage and full dose of calmag to keep em happy.
Gonna run my crystals and hope for a male lol


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> How fast? It looks a little early, but with the described potency, I'll go with your take.


Day 54 on the pic, she is already potent and the best time for concentrate imo and if you don't want it to be too potent

Day 65


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 22, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here is a velvet pie I am running at day 23
> 
> View attachment 3910047


Is that the original velvet pie or the f2? I still have a pack of the original f1s I've been wanting to run but they keep hitting the backburner..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 22, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Is that the original velvet pie or the f2? I still have a pack of the original f1s I've been wanting to run but they keep hitting the backburner..


Original I believe. I got the beans in a trade with @Eastcoasttreez


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 22, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BMWEATER (Mar 26, 2017)

I just received a clone of LA Platina! My friend ordered a femized pack and finally gave me a free clone of the girl he kept! Gonna have the grow Journal up in about a month or so


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 27, 2017)

Purple cactus at 55 days gonna chop her at 59-60 days she reeks like hash/incense


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 29, 2017)

Velvet Pie at day 31


----------



## the gnome (Mar 29, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


what is this jewel again?
sorry if i missed it


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 29, 2017)

the gnome said:


> what is this jewel again?
> sorry if i missed it


Rainbow cookies

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kippax (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi guys,
out of this list,if you could choose only one,what would you choose?
Orkle 
LA Platina
Do-lato
Square dance
Blackberrium 
Cali cactus 
Eternal OG
New berry crunch 
Sour angel
Sweet berry pie
Velvet pie F2
Tahoe star
Triple OG


----------



## Odin* (Mar 30, 2017)

It really depends on what you are looking for. I picked up two packs of Do-lato because I have Gelato 33 and it is absolutely amazing. I know it's #41 in the cross, but Gelato x Do-si-do is a sure winner. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 30, 2017)

buffalo OG day 24 of 12/12


----------



## greencropper (Mar 30, 2017)

Odin* said:


> It really depends on what you are looking for. I picked up two packs of Do-lato because I have Gelato 33 and it is absolutely amazing. I know it's #41 in the cross, but Gelato x Do-si-do is a sure winner. Just my opinion, of course.


this may interest you?...


----------



## Odin* (Mar 30, 2017)

greencropper said:


> this may interest you?...
> 
> View attachment 3916442



Sounds like a sick cross, but due to my status as an importer, I don't have a residential/business/P.O. Box that I could jeopardize by ordering from over seas. I've been sticking with US banks during my short bean popping tenure.

Much appreciated though.


Have you had/grown #33?


----------



## greencropper (Mar 30, 2017)

Odin* said:


> Sounds like a sick cross, but due to my status as an importer, I don't have a residential/business/P.O. Box that I could jeopardize by ordering from over seas. I've been sticking with US banks during my short bean popping tenure.
> 
> Much appreciated though.
> 
> ...


only just discovered this bank(Golden State Seeds), ordered Limelato(Berlato x Blacklime Reserve) 1mth ago, will probably grow them out next season, there is a US bank that stocks Golden State Seeds too?...cant remember who just now
never grown the #33 either, though everything seen & heard of it is great!


----------



## Odin* (Mar 30, 2017)

@greencropper I forget if you've mentioned, are you anywhere near SoCal? Might just know somebody that could toss you a #33 jersey.


----------



## BMWEATER (Mar 30, 2017)

kippax said:


> Hi guys,
> out of this list,if you could choose only one,what would you choose?
> Orkle
> LA Platina
> ...



Do LATo for sure! If you can get the Velvet in the F1 it's better in my opinion.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 30, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @greencropper I forget if you've mentioned, are you anywhere near SoCal? Might just know somebody that could toss you a #33 jersey.


appreciate your offer man & would take you up on that but the 8000+ miles between us has sorta stumped me for the moment!


----------



## Odin* (Mar 30, 2017)

@greencropper Wait, you're in Oz, or something like that.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 30, 2017)

Odin* said:


> @greencropper Wait, you're in Oz, or something like that.


yes in OZ, hoping to make it stateside in the next 5yrs, bit to do here for awhile


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## kippax (Mar 31, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> Do LATo for sure! If you can get the Velvet in the F1 it's better in my opinion.


Thanks buddy,do-lato it is then.anybody know what sort of yeilds to expect.


----------



## BMWEATER (Mar 31, 2017)

kippax said:


> Thanks buddy,do-lato it is then.anybody know what sort of yeilds to expect.


If you check Instagram under the tags #inhousegenetics and #inhousearmy #dolato you'll see about 500+ posts of peoples grows including veg, finished bud, flowering at different times. I use it as a visual backup for all the plants I run


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2017)

kippax said:


> Thanks buddy,do-lato it is then.anybody know what sort of yeilds to expect.


I posted pics a few pages back of the one I ran. She was a big yielder, and tasty, but I found the smoke weak in comparison to other IHGs. I'd recommend the Triple OG - also a big yielder, but potent and tasty. Have clones of both going now, but the Dolato will be for spring barter.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Mar 31, 2017)

I have 1 Dolato going right now....smell, yield and frost is amazing. I'm hoping its not too weak! I also have 1 OGKB 2.1 that is also stacking tightly and even more frost!


----------



## greencropper (Mar 31, 2017)

these 2 x Platinum Buffalo approx 3' at 13 days into flower are showing strong growth traits, wild winds recently failed to bend them where others waned, pegs are to hold supercropped stems from straightening
 
these 4 x Timeless Montage show the most vigor from the IHG types going now(Do-Lato & Cactido too) approx 3' & 13 days into flower, bookmarked this strain as being particularly hardy in adverse weather conditions such as extreme heat


----------



## v.s one (Mar 31, 2017)

greencropper said:


> these 2 x Platinum Buffalo approx 3' at 13 days into flower are showing strong growth traits, wild winds recently failed to bend them where others waned, pegs are to hold supercropped stems from straightening
> View attachment 3916892
> these 4 x Timeless Montage show the most vigor from the IHG types going now(Do-Lato & Cactido too) approx 3' & 13 days into flower, bookmarked this strain as being particularly hardy in adverse weather conditions such as extreme heat
> View attachment 3916894


Looks clean greeny. I can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 31, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Looks clean greeny. I can't wait to see how they turn out.


thanks man...am especially keen to see what their offspring will be like with Cannarado Barney Rubble & G.A.S. Cherry Sherbet dads!


----------



## BMWEATER (Mar 31, 2017)

greencropper said:


> these 2 x Platinum Buffalo approx 3' at 13 days into flower are showing strong growth traits, wild winds recently failed to bend them where others waned, pegs are to hold supercropped stems from straightening
> View attachment 3916892
> these 4 x Timeless Montage show the most vigor from the IHG types going now(Do-Lato & Cactido too) approx 3' & 13 days into flower, bookmarked this strain as being particularly hardy in adverse weather conditions such as extreme heat
> View attachment 3916894



So beautiful! The platinum buffalo is what they are using to submit to some cannibis cups this year! Really excited to see how yours turns out


----------



## greencropper (Mar 31, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> So beautiful! The platinum buffalo is what they are using to submit to some cannibis cups this year! Really excited to see how yours turns out


these will be fully seeded up but they may still present a nice example!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 2, 2017)

Velvet Pie at day 35


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 2, 2017)

pak


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 3, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> That's amazing haha, birdnests.ine go into the ground, inJust dump them into the soil outside and mix in.


Triple OG and Dolato.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Triple OG and Dolato.
> 
> View attachment 3918407 View attachment 3918408


Lol are those birds that have converted your roots into nests? Pretty sweet. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kippax (Apr 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Triple OG and Dolato.
> 
> View attachment 3918407 View attachment 3918408


Wow


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Apr 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Triple OG and Dolato.
> 
> View attachment 3918407 View attachment 3918408


Fukin lmao


----------



## Odin* (Apr 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Triple OG and Dolato.
> 
> View attachment 3918407 View attachment 3918408





ThaMagnificent said:


> Fukin lmao


If the birds only knew... "kids, that wicked weed is one to stay away from...". Oh, the irony.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 5, 2017)

Velvet Pie at day 46 ( earlier pic was day 42 not 35 after consulting my log)


----------



## BMWEATER (Apr 5, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Velvet Pie at day 46 ( earlier pic was day 42 not 35 after consulting my log)
> 
> View attachment 3919720 View attachment 3919721



Damn she looks so good!!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 5, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> Damn she looks so good!!


So far she has been real easy to grow and very easy to clone. I have 5 cuts of her running in veg. 4 in soil and 1 in dwc like this one. If she smokes as good as she looks I will be keeping her around for a very long time.


----------



## CareStaker (Apr 6, 2017)

Dotato Day 37-39 of 12s, Day 30-32 flower.

Short pheno, looks like more gelato to me, but I'm new to IHG.

    

Taller more sativa pheno...looks more Do Si maybe, dunno. This pheno will yield better. The other looks more oily tough. 

 

I'll be getting more IHG beans, some real nice gear.


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 6, 2017)

Dried purple cactus
  
I sampled a little bud last night, the rest is going in a jar to cure for 4-5 weeks. Little bit of purple inside the flowers.

Pretty good potency, long lasting, probably a 8/10
Doesn't taste good as it smells, really harsh heavy smoke, punch to the lungs coughing fit. If you have an eating disorder this is your strain here, stimulates appetite/sweet tooth (I smashed an entire bag of oreos and half gallon of milk lol). Going to keep her around for at least another couple runs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 6, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> So far she has been real easy to grow and very easy to clone. I have 5 cuts of her running in veg. 4 in soil and 1 in dwc like this one. If she smokes as good as she looks I will be keeping her around for a very long time.


Welcome back to the IHG neighborhood, amigo. The lone crystal cookies fem is at 22 days post flip, and looking nice atm.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 6, 2017)

My cherry sherbet dad from gas side come à lot in my 2 cross it add à nice gas smell to all his offspring his very dominant so I think they will Lean more toward the dad


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 6, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Welcome back to the IHG neighborhood, amigo. The lone crystal cookies fem is at 22 days post flip, and looking nice atm.


Crystal cookies is another I want


----------



## greencropper (Apr 6, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> My cherry sherbet dad from gas side come à lot in my 2 cross it add à nice gas smell to all his offspring his very dominant so I think they will Lean more toward the dad


how many crosses did you do with the G.A.S. Cherry Sherbet male? i got 2 of those males nearly ready for a pollen chuck, any info you can share about that type is appreciated!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Welcome back to the IHG neighborhood, amigo. The lone crystal cookies fem is at 22 days post flip, and looking nice atm.


lol. Yea I still aint touching their cookie cross fems ever again.

Glad 1 bean I gave you is working out. I just chopped hd x sc and will show u a nug shot later


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 6, 2017)

What strain(s) would be a good bet from IHG?.....This company has a ton of crosses and obviously isn't working many of them(that's fine,there's room for them all)...I would prefer to start with a strain that many are having luck with rather than trying to forge my own path......So,what strain have you grown and scored keepers from?....Also,I look for flavor above all else,potency second and yield last.


----------



## rtnrdny (Apr 7, 2017)

Platinum s1 phenos:

reddish gal:


----------



## rtnrdny (Apr 7, 2017)

Platinum s1 white gal:


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> What strain(s) would be a good bet from IHG?.....This company has a ton of crosses and obviously isn't working many of them(that's fine,there's room for them all)...I would prefer to start with a strain that many are having luck with rather than trying to forge my own path......So,what strain have you grown and scored keepers from?....Also,I look for flavor above all else,potency second and yield last.


RollItUp has a thread on IHG that has over 260 pages, many with pics and comments that might be helpful. Here's the link:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/in-house-genetics-thread.883346/


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 7, 2017)

lol @Amos Otis . Did you just link him to this thread? LMAO

Hemphill what are you looking for? What kind of set up u running?


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 7, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> lol @Amos Otis . Did you just link him to this thread? LMAO
> 
> Hemphill what are you looking for? What kind of set up u running?


I prefer flavor first,potency second and yield last.I also prefer indica, indica hybrids.. . . and for the record,I've spent a good while looking through this thread.But a recommendation for hemphill is what I'm looking for.Thanks guys.....I know I'm full of questions now,but I'll be a contributer soon enough.Thanks for all those willing to answer questions.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 7, 2017)

A s


BigLittlejohn said:


> lol @Amos Otis . Did you just link him to this thread? LMAO
> 
> Hemphill what are you looking for? What kind of set up u running?


running a simple drain/fill bucket system with hydroton,AN php nutes......going organic/soiless next round,though.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 7, 2017)

I cant give you a ton of recommendations. My IHG experience has not been great, but based on that criteria you may like velvet pie. I cant say for sure on flavor for a good 30 days but it hits your other boxes.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> I prefer flavor first,potency second and yield last.I also prefer indica, indica hybrids.. . . and for the record,I've spent a good while looking through this thread.But a recommendation for hemphill is what I'm looking for.Thanks guys.....I know I'm full of questions now,but I'll be a contributer soon enough.Thanks for all those willing to answer questions.


Dolato, rainbow cookies, platinum, velvet pie, black cherry pie, crystal cookies, jelly breath, and cherry gorilla to name some I done seen reports on..


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> a recommendation for hemphill is what I'm looking for.


Trust me....I've got one of those.  Especially for hemphill.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 7, 2017)

I have like 15 plants in various stages of flower but cannot stop taking pics of this velet pie.. So pretty.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 7, 2017)

Platinum gorilla day 21. Frosting up


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 7, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I have like 15 plants in various stages of flower but cannot stop taking pics of this velet pie.. So pretty.
> 
> View attachment 3920545


She stankin Johnny?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 7, 2017)

nitro cookies


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Southerner (Apr 8, 2017)

greencropper said:


> these 2 x Platinum Buffalo approx 3' at 13 days into flower are showing strong growth traits, wild winds recently failed to bend them where others waned, pegs are to hold supercropped stems from straightening
> View attachment 3916892
> these 4 x Timeless Montage show the most vigor from the IHG types going now(Do-Lato & Cactido too) approx 3' & 13 days into flower, bookmarked this strain as being particularly hardy in adverse weather conditions such as extreme heat
> View attachment 3916894


Can you clarify for me as to wether Timeless Montage are fem seeds or not?


----------



## greencropper (Apr 8, 2017)

Southerner said:


> Can you clarify for me as to wether Timeless Montage are fem seeds or not?


yes they are fem seeds! freebies


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 8, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> She stankin Johnny?


Not loud Bry but she smells like lavender on the stem and sugar rubs.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 8, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Dolato, rainbow cookies, platinum, velvet pie, black cherry pie, crystal cookies, jelly breath, and cherry gorilla to name some I done seen reports on..


Thanks, Vato...I'm going with the Rainbow Cookies.Sounds like a killer cross and I found some great pics of her......cheers to all those who would rather lift me up than push me down


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> Thanks, Vato...I'm going with the Rainbow Cookies.Sounds like a killer cross and I found some great pics of her......cheers to all those who would rather lift me up than push me down


If you can find pics check out dolato too. Done heard some great things about her.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 8, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> If you can find pics check out dolato too. Done heard some great things about her.


I definitely want her too.Can't find it in stock anywhere atm. I'm probably going to get Gorilla Dosha instead,unless there's a drop soon.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> I definitely want her too.Can't find it in stock anywhere atm. I'm probably going to get Gorilla Dosha instead,unless there's a drop soon.


Wait until 4-20 when a lot of banks will be running deals and new stuff will be dropping also.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 8, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Wait until 4-20 when a lot of banks will be running deals and new stuff will be dropping also.


Spoken like a true bean fiend. Not his first Rodeo


----------



## bostonbob (Apr 8, 2017)

hockerbry2 can you tell me where I can get some Eagle Scout beans, love the genetics..


----------



## bostonbob (Apr 8, 2017)

Family Vault Purple x Purple Hulk -
Chopping her next week


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 8, 2017)

bostonbob said:


> hockerbry2 can you tell me where I can get some Eagle Scout beans, love the genetics..


Let me check my vault I might have some


----------



## bostonbob (Apr 8, 2017)

Family Vault Purple x Purple Hulk
This is what her brother looked like at about 8 weeks in a 7 Gallon pot, he went into a 10 gallon pot.
Looked like a plate of spaghetti.....
I crossed this "beast' to his sister - seeds any day now.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 8, 2017)

bostonbob said:


> hockerbry2 can you tell me where I can get some Eagle Scout beans, love the genetics..


Scooped them in ihg first release almost 2 years ago now along with spirit animal. Haven't seen either released again


----------



## bostonbob (Apr 8, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Let me check my vault I might have some


Sounds great,thx


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 9, 2017)

Anyone gonna get in on the IHG purple punch crosses?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Anyone gonna get in on the IHG purple punch crosses?


I'm in a mood to switch over from store bought to beans made by some of the cool cats and good growers that prowl around RIU around fall.. Just seems to be a real good vibe attached to 'em.


----------



## jwreck (Apr 9, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> Thanks, Vato...I'm going with the Rainbow Cookies.Sounds like a killer cross and I found some great pics of her......cheers to all those who would rather lift me up than push me down


i grew out 4 rainbow cookies and all 4 had similar taste and where great smoke.
one thing about them though i believe some ogkb pollen must have gotten to them cuz i got a ogkb looking plant out of 4 and ive read various reports of people getting ogkb plants out of the rainbow cookies.
great smoke but not breeding material


----------



## TimeToBurn (Apr 9, 2017)

jwreck said:


> i grew out 4 rainbow cookies and all 4 had similar taste and where great smoke.
> one thing about them though i believe some ogkb pollen must have gotten to them cuz i got a ogkb looking plant out of 4 and ive read various reports of people getting ogkb plants out of the rainbow cookies.
> great smoke but not breeding material either


I have an original pack of Rainbow Cookie fems, only popped 1 and got a 100% OGKB looking plant


----------



## jwreck (Apr 9, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> I have an original pack of Rainbow Cookie fems, only popped 1 and got a 100% OGKB looking plant


idk if it was done on purpose or if it was an accident but this is the only strain i keep hearing of this happening to atleast the shit is BOMB! tho lol all 4 phenos reek still got some that i share with no one haha


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 9, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> I have an original pack of Rainbow Cookie fems, only popped 1 and got a 100% OGKB looking plant


That's funny as RC doesn't have ogkb in it afaik. Must be just a standard cookie trait that pops up. Hopefully she grows faster for you than ogkb does. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 9, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> That's funny as RC doesn't have ogkb in it afaik. Must be just a standard cookie trait that pops up. Hopefully she grows faster for you than ogkb does. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Had heavy ogkb pheno pop up in my purple sherb x dosido.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 9, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Had heavy ogkb pheno pop up in my purple sherb x dosido.


Its seems to pop up in a lot of cookies crosses. But in that cross it makes sense cuz Dosi-Do has ogkb as one of its parents. 

Rc is sunset sherbert x animal cookies, so all forum right?

Edit: sherbert is thin mint and forum in lineage, but no ogkb. 

My rc looked all forum with maybe some mint.





Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Apr 10, 2017)

Platinum Buffalo day 22...living up to the hype..."The Buff is The Stuff'
this girl has got a date for 1 week with a Cannarado Barney Rubble male from tomorrow


----------



## MightAsWell420710 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello Folks.. I have grown out a few of IHG gear lately and have been super happy with everything so far. I started some freebies I recieved from my last order and the end of last year. It's called DISCO FUNK (White funk x Dosido) I haven't really been able to find any info on the staring except a couple mentions online in scattered posts. Well I figured I'd share a couple pics, She's at day 61 of flower as of today..


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2017)

MightAsWell420710 said:


> DISCO FUNK (White funk x Dosido)..


Are those fem or reg beans? I can never remember....


----------



## bmgnoot (Apr 10, 2017)

they were fems..the disco funk. i have 9-12 of those freebies from orders last year...might have given a few away. was curious about them thanks for posting!


----------



## MightAsWell420710 (Apr 10, 2017)

there Fem seeds, I have 2 other phenos that are totally different on smell color and bud structure all seem like keepers at this point. Extremely aggressive in both veg and Flower. All 3 phenos have a hell of a stretch once they flip so either lst training or super cropping is definitely advised. I super cropped thru week 3 of flower and it didn't seem to effect them at all as far as stress.. Question for he forum tho. my last order of OGBK V2.1(Haven't popped yet) came with some Regular seeds and I'm wondering if anyone has any info on them.. The cross is Bubba Kush x Forum GSC x Purple Hulk . Any info on this strain would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 10, 2017)

MightAsWell420710 said:


> Hello Folks.. I have grown out a few of IHG gear lately and have been super happy with everything so far. I started some freebies I recieved from my last order and the end of last year. It's called DISCO FUNK (White funk x Dosido) I haven't really been able to find any info on the staring except a couple mentions online in scattered posts. Well I figured I'd share a couple pics, She's at day 61 of flower as of today..View attachment 3922127 View attachment 3922128


Damn man that looks fucking amazing!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn man that looks fucking amazing!!!


The ones I have...3 or 4....just made a huge leap in the on deck lineup.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 10, 2017)

Got a few of those myself as freebies.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 10, 2017)

MightAsWell420710 said:


> Hello Folks.. I have grown out a few of IHG gear lately and have been super happy with everything so far. I started some freebies I recieved from my last order and the end of last year. It's called DISCO FUNK (White funk x Dosido) I haven't really been able to find any info on the staring except a couple mentions online in scattered posts. Well I figured I'd share a couple pics, She's at day 61 of flower as of today..View attachment 3922127 View attachment 3922128


What's the smell on those bad bitches fam


----------



## MightAsWell420710 (Apr 10, 2017)

The smell on the pheno I posted is a Very Heavy Musky Grape with Fuel undertones absolutely wonderful to say the least. The 2 other phenos I haven't posted pics of yet (will when the lights go out tonight) Have a Super Almost Over Rippened Melon smell going on Really fruity. There a really light green compared to the 1 posted that has totally purpled out. The new pheno of my Lemon crippler (lost my last keeper to mites caused by a cut I got from a buddy) is almost Black it's gotten so purple. Sorry getting off track here talking about the lemon crippler. Anyway if you have seeds I'm certain you'll find a keeper out of the bunch..


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 10, 2017)

MightAsWell420710 said:


> The smell on the pheno I posted is a Very Heavy Musky Grape with Fuel undertones absolutely wonderful to say the least. The 2 other phenos I haven't posted pics of yet (will when the lights go out tonight) Have a Super Almost Over Rippened Melon smell going on Really fruity. There a really light green compared to the 1 posted that has totally purpled out. The new pheno of my Lemon crippler (lost my last keeper to mites caused by a cut I got from a buddy) is almost Black it's gotten so purple. Sorry getting off track here talking about the lemon crippler. Anyway if you have seeds I'm certain you'll find a keeper out of the bunch..


Nice fam. You got me wanting to drop some IHG shit. Post them when you get time.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 10, 2017)

MightAsWell420710 said:


> Hello Folks.. I have grown out a few of IHG gear lately and have been super happy with everything so far. I started some freebies I recieved from my last order and the end of last year. It's called DISCO FUNK (White funk x Dosido) I haven't really been able to find any info on the staring except a couple mentions online in scattered posts. Well I figured I'd share a couple pics, She's at day 61 of flower as of today..View attachment 3922127 View attachment 3922128


Thanks alot for posting that bro. I have one going from a freebie. Just a single fem no saying what the pheno wil be like. I took the original from seed and pollinated it before i even ran the female normally. Took clones first obviously.
Maybe dumb to jump in without flowering it first to see but maybe not based on your pics. Looks great


----------



## JdDurango (Apr 10, 2017)

Anyone have a Rainbow Cookies or Switchberry OG smoke report?

A short description of smell/taste/buds would be great too!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2017)

JdDurango said:


> Anyone have a Rainbow Cookies or Switchberry OG smoke report?


Report:
I've ran 4 RC with 2 more about 10 days from finish. They've all smoked darn good; tasty, too.


----------



## JdDurango (Apr 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Report:
> I've ran 4 RC with 2 more about 10 days from finish. They've all smoked darn good; tasty, too.


Bro, your pics are why I got a pack of the beans!! haha Your plants look amazing! I read a post that it smelled like thin mint but can't find much else.

What does it smell and taste like? I also nabbed a pack of the Switchberry. I wanted something fruity.

Also just placed an order for the Platinum Punch and Tropical Heat. Lookin forward to those too...couldn't help myself!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 10, 2017)

Velvet Pie


----------



## bostonbob (Apr 10, 2017)

Family Vault Purple x Purple Hulk -
Checking Trich's, 55 days into flower, gonna wait a few more days.
Looks like raspberry jam....
Gotta say - this "freebies" thing works for ihg - I got these as freebies - Love the plant.
I went out and bought Platinum S1 and two other packs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2017)

JdDurango said:


> Bro, your pics are why I got a pack of the beans!! haha Your plants look amazing! I read a post that it smelled like thin mint but can't find much else.
> 
> What does it smell and taste like?


Unless a plant nearly reeks of something specific, like lime chernobyl or berry goji for example, I'm usually awful at smells. Sometimes plants just smell good or bad to me in a weed way that doesn't lend itself to comparing to anything but weed - does that makes sense? Nearly the same with taste. They were all a little different, but the same in that they were all smooth and tasty....like good tasting weed that you have to keep running because you smoke it as quick as you grow it...ya know?

Thanks for the compliments, but that's just another testament to the beans. They reliably thrive under the one soup for all style with no worries. I look forward to your reports, and I'll probably agree with your smell and taste reviews.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Apr 10, 2017)

MightAsWell420710 said:


> Hello Folks.. I have grown out a few of IHG gear lately and have been super happy with everything so far. I started some freebies I recieved from my last order and the end of last year. It's called DISCO FUNK (White funk x Dosido) I haven't really been able to find any info on the staring except a couple mentions online in scattered posts. Well I figured I'd share a couple pics, She's at day 61 of flower as of today..View attachment 3922127 View attachment 3922128


Nice! I ran some disco funk and they stretched soooo much i chopped it. They didnt look like that. Never know what you'll get in the freebies but i always check


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Apr 10, 2017)

Here is a ogkb x secret weapon lower. She was hard to get started as expected.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 10, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Here is a ogkb x secret weapon lower. She was hard to get started as expected.
> 
> View attachment 3922548


ohhhhhhhh yeahhh!....im really glad ive got a pack of this strain idling along now, awesome pic man!


----------



## MightAsWell420710 (Apr 10, 2017)

I know a couple folks wanted to see the other phenos of the Disco Funk so here they are .. The first 2 pictures are the other phenos I was talking about that have a Super Over ripened Melon smell to them unlike the Purple pheno I posted earlier. One is much louder with a candy type undertone to it (Very Nice) The 3rd picture I tossed in is one of the Lemon Crippler's I'm running now This one stinks like Lemon Funk! Kinda like Lemon Pinesol with Race Fuel mixed in, I took a sample the middle of week 7 (couldn't help myself) the taste after just drying it for 5 days without any kind of cure The Flavor very close tothe smell I can only imagine what a 30 day cure is gona be like. Anyway hope you enjoy the post.


----------



## MightAsWell420710 (Apr 10, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Nice! I ran some disco funk and they stretched soooo much i chopped it. They didnt look like that. Never know what you'll get in the freebies but i always check


Likewise on always growing out the freebies especially from IHG..As far as the stretch I hear ya there these things went 3 almost 4 times the height from veg after I switched over. That's the reason I had recommended anyone who has these and is gona grow them out they definitely need to be trained. I topped them twice but it didn't help with the height at all (there a little over 5 foot)


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 10, 2017)

MY IHG gear stretched a good amount too, typical cookies stretch. I am running chernobyl right now, wow that fucker can stretch, i don't think it ever stops growing. I think it has grown 5-6x its size since I started flowering, which was about 3-4 weeks ago. No signs of stopping, also grew a few nevilles haze crosses that stretched 6x their size, ended with some monsters, very long flower time too , 14 weeks + on some phenos , tasted like cat piss. I really like the stretchy plants, they test your growing skill to tame the beast.


----------



## rtnrdny (Apr 11, 2017)

> Gotta say - this "freebies" thing works for ihg - I got these as freebies


yeah, ihg is working a great marketing technique. tons of untested elite crosses, juicy pics., *great freebies*. let the market sort out the keepers.


----------



## jwreck (Apr 11, 2017)

JdDurango said:


> Bro, your pics are why I got a pack of the beans!! haha Your plants look amazing! I read a post that it smelled like thin mint but can't find much else.
> 
> What does it smell and taste like? I also nabbed a pack of the Switchberry. I wanted something fruity.
> 
> Also just placed an order for the Platinum Punch and Tropical Heat. Lookin forward to those too...couldn't help myself!


Im the one that said they taste like thin mint but what they really taste like is shortbread cookies


----------



## MightAsWell420710 (Apr 11, 2017)

rtnrdny said:


> yeah, ihg is working a great marketing technique. tons of untested elite crosses, juicy pics., *great freebies*. let the market sort out the keepers.


^^Agreed^^ So far everything I have grown from IHG has been WELL worth my time and to be honest I get pretty Fricken excited about there freebies. Just something about growing out untested strains and sharing the information about them is something I really enjoy , Kinda like being a kid at chriatmas not knowing what your gona get! I have in the past came across some people (on forums)BAD mouthing IHG saying there just pollen chuckers, well if that's the case whoever you are tossing the pollen keep on keeping on Brother cause you have the GOLDEN TOUCH!


----------



## JdDurango (Apr 11, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Unless a plant nearly reeks of something specific, like lime chernobyl or berry goji for example, I'm usually awful at smells. Sometimes plants just smell good or bad to me in a weed way that doesn't lend itself to comparing to anything but weed - does that makes sense? Nearly the same with taste. They were all a little different, but the same in that they were all smooth and tasty....like good tasting weed that you have to keep running because you smoke it as quick as you grow it...ya know?
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, but that's just another testament to the beans. They reliably thrive under the one soup for all style with no worries. I look forward to your reports, and I'll probably agree with your smell and taste reviews.



Thanks Amos, I appreciate it! I definitely know what you mean. I'm not good at taste/smell descriptions.

I'm really excited about some of the new freebies Neptune is sending out with the Punch fems.


----------



## JdDurango (Apr 11, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Im the one that said they taste like thin mint but what they really taste like is shortbread cookies



Yeah it was you! I appreciate your description. I poured through the thread and yours was all I could find. Shortbread cookies huh? mmmmmm

So many strains...so little time. I can't run the IHG beans till this fall and I didn't need more...those Punch crosses tho...


----------



## jwreck (Apr 11, 2017)

JdDurango said:


> Yeah it was you! I appreciate your description. I poured through the thread and yours was all I could find. Shortbread cookies huh? mmmmmm
> 
> So many strains...so little time. I can't run the IHG beans till this fall and I didn't need more...those Punch crosses tho...


try sea of green, with good pruning you can run a whole bunch of plants in a small space


----------



## JdDurango (Apr 11, 2017)

jwreck said:


> try sea of green, with good pruning you can run a whole bunch of plants in a small space


Ya know I was just thinking about that this morning.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Apr 12, 2017)

Lemon Crippler around day 26 has a very sharp lemon pledge smell going on.


----------



## MightAsWell420710 (Apr 12, 2017)

Here's a sample cut I took of my Lemon crippler She was at day 62 of flower. I have 2 different phenos this one which has a Lemon Pledge Fuel smell and taste to it (un-cured) and completely purple. The other I haven't cut a branch on yet but the smell is over the top Berry Fuel mix(no purple whatsoever to that one) can't wait to dry and taste it out tho....


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 12, 2017)

Blazin Purps said:


> Lemon Crippler around day 26 has a very sharp lemon pledge smell going on.



Looks Like some dank


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 12, 2017)

That purple sherb x dosido


----------



## MightAsWell420710 (Apr 13, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3923765
> View attachment 3923766
> That purple sherb x dosido


^^Beautiful Looking plants!^^ I've had alot of interest in this strain.. How is she in veg? Aggressive growth or slow going? Does she clone easily (if ya took cuts)Looks super greasy, Thanks for posting!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 13, 2017)

MightAsWell420710 said:


> ^^Beautiful Looking plants!^^ I've had alot of interest in this strain.. How is she in veg? Aggressive growth or slow going? Does she clone easily (if ya took cuts)Looks super greasy, Thanks for posting!


Thanks boss... Medium growth rate.. 9 week flower.. Good clonability. Decent terps. All around good plant. She's been a staple for me this season


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 13, 2017)

Day 45

Cactido (Cactus32% X Dosidos)


----------



## Southerner (Apr 13, 2017)

Ok, after careful monitoring of this thread for two years I decided to pop my three freebie Timeless Montage. Just threw em in the dirt and 2/3 have already popped, I'm hoping growing them will make me feel better about deciding to pass on the Archive Dosi drop for now. Some dank pics in this thread, that's for sure.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 14, 2017)

Southerner said:


> Ok, after careful monitoring of this thread for two years I decided to pop my three freebie Timeless Montage. Just threw em in the dirt and 2/3 have already popped, I'm hoping growing them will make me feel better about deciding to pass on the Archive Dosi drop for now. Some dank pics in this thread, that's for sure.


you chose some tuff nutts with the Timeless Montage...live through WW3 those bro!...cant go wrong


----------



## MightAsWell420710 (Apr 14, 2017)

Morning all! Thought I would throw up a couple pics of the Disco Funk (White Funk x Dosido) Today there at day 65 and I'm thinking atleast another week maybe 10 days till they finish. Both are very solid plants they seem to be on the high side yeild wise. If you have these beans in your arsenal I don't think you would be disappointed with either of these phenos. Super easy plant to grow no issues with either of them..


----------



## sethimus (Apr 14, 2017)

cactido


double-o-sido


gorilla dosha

all @ day 30 from 12/12


----------



## sethimus (Apr 14, 2017)

MightAsWell420710 said:


> Morning all! Thought I would throw up a couple pics of the Disco Funk (White Funk x Dosido) Today there at day 65 and I'm thinking atleast another week maybe 10 days till they finish. Both are very solid plants they seem to be on the high side yeild wise. If you have these beans in your arsenal I don't think you would be disappointed with either of these phenos. Super easy plant to grow no issues with either of them..View attachment 3924537 View attachment 3924538 View attachment 3924539 View attachment 3924540


when did yours start to purple? i'm running 5 of them right now, all stretchy bitches


----------



## MightAsWell420710 (Apr 14, 2017)

sethimus said:


> when did yours start to purple? i'm running 5 of them right now, all stretchy bitches


Ya there stretch is crazy but mine all filled in really well.. The Purple one started showing signs in the middle of week 5 and darkened up super fast. I didn't have a huge temp drop only around a 10 degree difference. Light on I'm at 73-75 and off around 65. Are yours in flower now if so what week ya at? Just curious where you have your ppm's at mine are huge eaters!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 14, 2017)

Southerner said:


> Ok, after careful monitoring of this thread for two years I decided to pop my three freebie Timeless Montage. Just threw em in the dirt and 2/3 have already popped, I'm hoping growing them will make me feel better about deciding to pass on the Archive Dosi drop for now. Some dank pics in this thread, that's for sure.


Jus popped 2 of my own timeless montage and finishing up some cookies and cream x dosidos don't think I'm gonna keep it cuz it's soo tiny but the smoke looks dank I'll post pics when it's done


----------



## higher self (Apr 14, 2017)

MightAsWell420710 said:


> Morning all! Thought I would throw up a couple pics of the Disco Funk (White Funk x Dosido) Today there at day 65 and I'm thinking atleast another week maybe 10 days till they finish. Both are very solid plants they seem to be on the high side yeild wise. If you have these beans in your arsenal I don't think you would be disappointed with either of these phenos. Super easy plant to grow no issues with either of them..View attachment 3924537 View attachment 3924538 View attachment 3924539 View attachment 3924540


Slayin it!!

I'm defiantly sleep on this thread, yall got some heat in here!!  Got a few IHG packs mostly feebies, have about 7-8 of the Disco Funk Fems & a few Mendo Breath x Dosido's. The packs I've bought from them are Ring Of Fire (White Fire 43 x OOKB ) and Dark VooDoo Haze (Dark Shadow Haze x Voodoo) I know the Ring of Fire will be dank just dont know when I'll get to them, probably when I run another Wifi cross with it side by side.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> finishing up some cookies and cream x dosidos don't think I'm gonna keep it cuz it's soo tiny but the smoke looks dank I'll post pics when it's done


Keep it if you can. My one was a crinkly runt from the beginning and stayed low and slow throughout. A very low yield comparitively. But the smoke is superb, maybe the best IHG I've smoked so far.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 14, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Keep it if you can. My one was a crinkly runt from the beginning and stayed low and slow throughout. A very low yield comparitively. But the smoke is superb, maybe the best IHG I've smoked so far.


Oooh I still got it. We ain't come this far to throw it away in the end how long did yours go for if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 14, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Oooh I still got it. We ain't come this far to throw it away in the end how long did yours go for if you don't mind me asking ?


Those hard little nugs were taken at about 60 days if I recall correctly. Just burning some...


----------



## killAgreenguy (Apr 14, 2017)

Thx brotha that's good news it's almost done then just gonna flush her from now on


----------



## MightAsWell420710 (Apr 14, 2017)

higher self said:


> Slayin it!!
> 
> I'm defiantly sleep on this thread, yall got some heat in here!!  Got a few IHG packs mostly feebies, have about 7-8 of the Disco Funk Fems & a few Mendo Breath x Dosido's. The packs I've bought from them are Ring Of Fire (White Fire 43 x OOKB ) and Dark VooDoo Haze (Dark Shadow Haze x Voodoo) I know the Ring of Fire will be dank just dont know when I'll get to them, probably when I run another Wifi cross with it side by side.


I just finished up a harvest a couple weeks back of the Jellybreath(Mendo Breath x Dosido) Another GREAT freebie from IHG. It's really good smoke I'm actually blazin on it as I type. I posted a couple bud shots near the end of flower in this thread on page 277.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 14, 2017)

Velvet Pie at Day 48


----------



## MightAsWell420710 (Apr 14, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Velvet Pie at Day 48
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925014


^^Wow^^ Now that's just Hands Down Beautiful!!


----------



## CareStaker (Apr 14, 2017)

Starting to color up, shorter quicker pheno... Dolato Day 45 of 12s, (38 flowering days)


----------



## sethimus (Apr 14, 2017)

MightAsWell420710 said:


> Ya there stretch is crazy but mine all filled in really well.. The Purple one started showing signs in the middle of week 5 and darkened up super fast. I didn't have a huge temp drop only around a 10 degree difference. Light on I'm at 73-75 and off around 65. Are yours in flower now if so what week ya at? Just curious where you have your ppm's at mine are huge eaters!


mine are at day 31 from 12/12 and getting around 1,6 EC, dunno if its enough, they are with 3 other IHG strains in an ebb and flow, getting fed 3 times a day


----------



## greencropper (Apr 14, 2017)

CareStaker said:


> Starting to color up, shorter quicker pheno... Dolato Day 45 of 12s, (38 flowering days)View attachment 3925067


awesome pic man! hope mine look like that, only 3wks into flower now, isolated with bf making babies!


----------



## MightAsWell420710 (Apr 15, 2017)

sethimus said:


> mine are at day 31 from 12/12 and getting around 1,6 EC, dunno if its enough, they are with 3 other IHG strains in an ebb and flow, getting fed 3 times a day


Ya that's where I kept mine up till week 5-7, I bumped it up to 1.8 (1050-1100 ppm) Due to xtra potassium. Week 8 I dropped down to 1.2 then started flushing week 9. There a 10 week strain forsure. Not saying yours need to be that high tho, It's just works for me. I also mix strains up in all my room (Run under-current systems) most of the time so I know it can be tricky. Good luck on your run I'm sure it will be successful! Make sure to post some pics when they start putting on some weight..


----------



## MightAsWell420710 (Apr 15, 2017)

CareStaker said:


> Starting to color up, shorter quicker pheno... Dolato Day 45 of 12s, (38 flowering days)View attachment 3925067


Super frosty lookin Lady! You may have just swayed my decision on tossing these in on my order (if they have them) at Neptune when I place my order today on those pre-sale purple punch crosses.. Looks Amazing Bro!


----------



## CareStaker (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks Kindly! Some great genetics for sure. Other pheno is straight OGKB and is super productive.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 16, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Velvet Pie at Day 48
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925014


damn bro making me wanna pop mine

Popping Pink Dragon (no fucking idea what the cross is)

anyone seen any buds of White Cherry Pie?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 17, 2017)

Day 51


----------



## rtnrdny (Apr 18, 2017)

IHG Platinum s1 Red pheno budshots. The real color is on the undersides of the leaf. definitely a loose trim product! don't want to lose that color.





Terps are *mild* sweet floral perfume with incense background.
will post smoke report.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2017)

rtnrdny said:


> IHG Platinum s1 Red pheno budshots. The real color is on the undersides of the leaf. definitely a loose trim product! don't want to lose that color.


What do the buds look like?


----------



## rtnrdny (Apr 18, 2017)

What do the buds look like? 

Red pheno pics. taken couple weeks ago:


----------



## rtnrdny (Apr 19, 2017)

second ihg Platinum s1 'white pink' pheno before the chop. This will give a better idea of how the buds on the tree look as both 'red' and 'white pink' phenos were very similar re growth and bud structure:


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 19, 2017)

Buffalo OG day 45 12/12


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2017)

this Platinum Buffalo just returned home is still bearing some flotsam after a 7 day encounter with an enthusiastic GDP x C99 male


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 19, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Are those fem or reg beans? I can never remember....


Always treat those female as régular And everything Will be alright


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Always treat those female as régular And everything Will be alright


damn right bro, one of my best chucks ever was last yrs Cannaventure Raspberry Kush(feminized) x Mosca C99(regular male),! its the gas!!!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 19, 2017)

greencropper said:


> damn right bro, one of my best chucks ever was last yrs Cannaventure Raspberry Kush(feminized) x Mosca C99(regular male),! its the gas!!!


Im running Moscas C99 right now...it's early but may have a male and female (crossing fingers).


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Im running Moscas C99 right now...it's early but may have a male and female (crossing fingers).


hope they come through for you, everything i hit with its male last year went well except for a type that nothing would cross with, got a pack on standby in case its needed!


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2017)

this Timeless Montage has just arrived home with a bellyful of babies courtesy Mr Cannarado Barney Rubble


----------



## greencropper (Apr 20, 2017)

Do-Lato day 33 flower
 
Cactido day 33
 
both Do-Lato & Cactido have just returned from being pollinated by a Cannarado Barney Rubble male


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 21, 2017)

0/3 so far on Pink Dragon
3/3 On Purple GSC x Animal Cookies

we shall see what happens..scuffed the Pink Dragons ..hoping they pull thru.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 21, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> 0/3 so far on Pink Dragon
> 3/3 On Purple GSC x Animal Cookies
> 
> we shall see what happens..scuffed the Pink Dragons ..hoping they pull thru.


That purple gsc x animal cookies be smokin bro, it's a real nice night time indica , happy growing





I was about to light a joint of this so i took a picture of some nugs of my Purple GSC x Animal Cookies for you.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 21, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> That purple gsc x animal cookies be smokin bro, it's a real nice night time indica , happy growing
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928727
> ...


thx bro they do look really nice! Thats what prompted me to pop em..all the fire pics I've seen in here of it!


----------



## GreenLegend420 (Apr 21, 2017)

Ogkb x secret weapon lower


----------



## Odin* (Apr 22, 2017)

Sitting on these for the moment, but looking forward to the pop. I'd like to complete my hunting (all breeders/beans/strains on hand) by the end of the year.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 22, 2017)

i did up a whole pak of dolato's.
most were up-potted but due to space issues a few were left in solo cups.
they were stressed and given a longer photoperiod.
1 is full blown male.
hate to see this, don't need a sneaky ball tosser going nito the big bloom room
if it wasn't for the 9ft ceiling you could fly a fuggin kite in there with 6 wall fans and 3 floor fans blowing 24/7


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 22, 2017)

where yall ordering these beans from? I need to get my hands on some after seeing the dank nugs.

I did some Google-fu and found the "Tahoe Kush" at Oregon Elite, Do they have a promo so I can save some coinage? 

Im still debating the Tahoe Kush or the Tahoe Sap. Both look kill and I've never grown a Tahoe before so should be neat.


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 22, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> where yall ordering these beans from? I need to get my hands on some after seeing the dank nugs.
> 
> I did some Google-fu and found the "Tahoe Kush" at Oregon Elite, Do they have a promo so I can save some coinage?
> 
> Im still debating the Tahoe Kush or the Tahoe Sap. Both look kill and I've never grown a Tahoe before so should be neat.


Oregon elite is a solid seed bank , also the dank team got good stock of In House Genetics too, good luck and happy growing!


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 22, 2017)

http://www.annunakigenetics.com/

These guys have a sweet selection of IHG plus some decent freebies


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 22, 2017)

Just got these out of the fridge, going to start them tomorrow morning.

Double Rainbow


----------



## jwreck (Apr 22, 2017)

the gnome said:


> i did up a whole pak of dolato's.
> most were up-potted but due to space issues a few were left in solo cups.
> they were stressed and given a longer photoperiod.
> 1 is full blown male.
> ...


1/10 male or did it herm due to being put under stress? got a pack of these as well as some other ihg fems, thought they fixed their packaging issue smh. 
1/10 sounds like a low percentage for them to be regs im thinking the person packaging the seeds might have thrown a extra to complete the pack or it was accidental, either way its a bad look


----------



## greencropper (Apr 22, 2017)

Platinum Buffalo...gettin some color


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## mr. si (Apr 22, 2017)

rtnrdny said:


> yeah, ihg is working a great marketing technique. tons of untested elite crosses, juicy pics., *great freebies*. let the market sort out the keepers.


It seems they put out 100 strains/yr, and nobody complains about overlap.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 24, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> where yall ordering these beans from? I need to get my hands on some after seeing the dank nugs.
> 
> I did some Google-fu and found the "Tahoe Kush" at Oregon Elite, Do they have a promo so I can save some coinage?
> 
> Im still debating the Tahoe Kush or the Tahoe Sap. Both look kill and I've never grown a Tahoe before so should be neat.


Long time no see MR Head. Glad to see you back around these parts.

I got mine from The Dank Team before they stopped shipping to canada.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 24, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Long time no see MR Head. Glad to see you back around these parts.
> 
> I got mine from The Dank Team before they stopped shipping to canada.


Thanks, I took a break for a bit, I'm back now though  

Trying to get all caught up on all the killer genetics I've missed and all these newer seed banks with the dank 

edit: Oh man he had a 25off code on the gram and I don't follow that shit lol, I guess I should. Too late now code expired


----------



## bostonbob (Apr 24, 2017)

Family Vault Purple x Purple Hulk (sorry no scale - about size my thumb)
Chopped at 60 days from 12/12


----------



## Arkitecht (Apr 25, 2017)

They do give out some legit freebies though. This is Purple Sherbet that was a freebie. End of week 5. A couple of the other phenotypes have purple in them. I posted a few pics of the purple ones on IG. Link in sig if you want to see.

Cheers and happy growing!!

Ark


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 25, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> where yall ordering these beans from? I need to get my hands on some after seeing the dank nugs.
> 
> I did some Google-fu and found the "Tahoe Kush" at Oregon Elite, Do they have a promo so I can save some coinage?
> 
> Im still debating the Tahoe Kush or the Tahoe Sap. Both look kill and I've never grown a Tahoe before so should be neat.


Just fyi no Tahoe used in IHG is from the elite cut. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 26, 2017)

sup guys I'm in need of some help I'm looking for sour diesel in seed form please lmk if you are familiar with any breeders that may have a good representation of sour diesel.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 26, 2017)

below 2 different pheno's Platinum Buffalo, one more colorful
  
below Cactido needed tying up to a post for support after strong winds recently


no sign of herming with the IHG currently being grown out now, hope it stays that way
1 x Do-Lato
1 x Cactido
2 x Platinum Buffalo
4 x Timeless Montage


----------



## greencropper (Apr 26, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> sup guys I'm in need of some help I'm looking for sour diesel in seed form please lmk if you are familiar with any breeders that may have a good representation of sour diesel.


theres some sour diesel threads around if you search


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Apr 26, 2017)

I just dropped 2 more In house Genetic Crosses the Lemon Lime and Black Cherry Pie


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 26, 2017)

greencropper said:


> theres some sour diesel threads around if you search


They are Old threads talking about seeds being released few years back. I'm looking for breeder that's putting out diesel now. Loud seeds seems to be the
Most recent but sold out @ us seed banks but thanks for the reply.


----------



## Odin* (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## sethimus (Apr 27, 2017)

Double-O-Sido #3

 
Cactido #3

 
White Funk #1

 
Cactido #2

 
Gorilla Dosha #1

all @ Day 42 from 12/12


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

sethimus said:


> View attachment 3932067
> Double-O-Sido #3
> 
> View attachment 3932063
> ...


Looking good brother


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 28, 2017)

Cactido


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## greencropper (Apr 28, 2017)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3932418


great looking pics man, Cactus tested at 32% i think, looks like its got floppy stems like my Cactido...nice job there!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 28, 2017)

Velvet Pie at day 61


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 28, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Velvet Pie at day 61
> 
> View attachment 3932462


Looking good fam. She's almost ready


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 28, 2017)

GrowJahsGift said:


> View attachment 3932416 View attachment 3932417 Cactido


My favorite from ihg, mine is very potent i need to test it to see it thc level, how id the potency on this one??


----------



## GroDank101 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey I'm fixing to order from ihg, and im thinking about getting only cactido. does this seem like a solid starting point for a beginner? are there any additional strains that you would recommend to me from ihg? Where is a good place to order these? Thank you all very much.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good fam. She's almost ready


Yea I will probably take her tomorrow or the next day. Ive been flushing her for a week.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Apr 28, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> My favorite from ihg, mine is very potent i need to test it to see it thc level, how id the potency on this one??


Hasn't come down yet brotha.


----------



## CareStaker (Apr 28, 2017)

At the finish, Dolato#1 57 days flower.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 28, 2017)

serious bud porn going down on this thread!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Apr 28, 2017)

Platinum gorilla. Nice frosty girl, big stretch, looks like will be large yield. Day 42 under 315 lec.


----------



## GroDank101 (Apr 29, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> I just dropped 2 more In house Genetic Crosses the Lemon Lime and Black Cherry Pie


hey got any discounts that i can use to order 1 pack of cactido? thats the 1 strain that i want to grow from ihg because i like the genetics! thanks. $125 for 10 seeds is just really tough for me. thanks again


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 29, 2017)

GroDank101 said:


> Hey I'm fixing to order from ihg, and im thinking about getting only cactido. does this seem like a solid starting point for a beginner? are there any additional strains that you would recommend to me from ihg? Where is a good place to order these? Thank you all very much.


Very good choice i also liked a lot purple sherb , rainbow cookie and animal pie and still got a lot freebies to pop lol


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 29, 2017)

GroDank101 said:


> hey got any discounts that i can use to order 1 pack of cactido? thats the 1 strain that i want to grow from ihg because i like the genetics! thanks. $125 for 10 seeds is just really tough for me. thanks again


They worth it got mine as freebies but they are "fem" (always think they are regular that will give you more female lol) and just one will make you happy since they look pretty similar to mine in different grow so you should find something worth keeping in a 10 pack i only popped 3 and got my keeper


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2017)

GroDank101 said:


> hey got any discounts that i can use to order 1 pack of cactido? thats the 1 strain that i want to grow from ihg because i like the genetics! thanks. $125 for 10 seeds is just really tough for me. thanks again


Most fem sellers only give you 6 seeds per pack at about $100, so 10 for $125 isn't a bad deal. but, yeah, budgets can be honery at times. Maybe you look for an amigo willing to split a pack.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Apr 29, 2017)

GroDank101 said:


> hey got any discounts that i can use to order 1 pack of cactido? thats the 1 strain that i want to grow from ihg because i like the genetics! thanks. $125 for 10 seeds is just really tough for me. thanks again


150$ its 10% off with code 10off then theres a 15% off if you spend 250$ or more code 15off


----------



## GroDank101 (Apr 29, 2017)

thank you @OregonEliteSeeds that is appreciated! so just to switch to the topic of which seeds i will be getting.. is it preferable for me to stick with reg seeds unless i specifically am looking for fem seeds? because i want to get at least 1 strain from IHG and im consindering a few different ones and some are reg, some are fem. i guess the benefit to regs would be that i can experiment with interbreeding to a degree? i like the idea of breeding and experimenting so im thinking that regs might be the best choice for me. peace to all!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 29, 2017)

GroDank101 said:


> thank you @OregonEliteSeeds that is appreciated! so just to switch to the topic of which seeds i will be getting.. is it preferable for me to stick with reg seeds unless i specifically am looking for fem seeds? because i want to get at least 1 strain from IHG and im consindering a few different ones and some are reg, some are fem. i guess the benefit to regs would be that i can experiment with interbreeding to a degree? i like the idea of breeding and experimenting so im thinking that regs might be the best choice for me. peace to all!


If you aint into breeding i don't see any reason to be wary of fem beans. I have popped 11 reg beans and only gotten 3 fems from them before.. that is disappointing. 

i get reg's most of the time because of the options. sometimes however the strains i'm really into are feminized and that is a plus.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 2, 2017)

Platinum Gorilla stacking it on day 46


----------



## greencropper (May 2, 2017)

TImeless Montage day 45 approx 3' high, possibly the best yielder out of 3 other IHG going at present...certainly the hardiest, sort of similar terpines to Do-Lato & Cactido from sharing one same parent namely Dosidos i guess, pollinated via Cannarado Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies)


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

Some pookies


























Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (May 3, 2017)

Platinum Buffalo day 45


----------



## v.s one (May 3, 2017)

Fire buddy.


----------



## greencropper (May 3, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Fire buddy.


im hoping/thinking the same thing bro, glad to have snagged a pack of these cos im not sure whether they are being released again? IHG ffs hard to keep up with them having so many releases...got my beady eye on the Platinum Punch though lol


----------



## madininagyal (May 3, 2017)

greencropper said:


> im hoping/thinking the same thing bro, glad to have snagged a pack of these cos im not sure whether they are being released again? IHG ffs hard to keep up with them having so many releases...got my beady eye on the Platinum Punch though lol


My buddy snatched a pack of dosidos x purple punch , i will take a seed to do it outdoor i got a good feeling about this one


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 3, 2017)

Smoking my first sample of velvet pie, dry trimmed but not cured yet. No real discernable flavor or smell but to be fair my palate may be compromised from earlier smoke.

Definitely need to cure before I can give real feedback, but besides being pretty, I don't think it's anything to write home about. I'm going to run in soil as well to see if that makes a difference, but my first impression is not great.


----------



## higher self (May 3, 2017)

Scored a pack of Tropic Heat (OGKB x Purple Punch) on the TDT deal. IHG getting a lil pricey for $150 but $116 is not bad for a ten pack of fem & freebies.


----------



## Hemphill420 (May 3, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Smoking my first sample of velvet pie, dry trimmed but not cured yet. No real discernable flavor or smell but to be fair my palate may be compromised from earlier smoke.
> 
> Definitely need to cure before I can give real feedback, but besides being pretty, I don't think it's anything to write home about. I'm going to run in soil as well to see if that makes a difference, but my first impression is not great.


That sucks to hear.She was a beauty.They can't all be winners


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 4, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> That sucks to hear.She was a beauty.They can't all be winners


I am contemplating trashing the rest of the cuts I took from this plant. As pretty as it is, I have standards for taste and effect. Unsure right now. Part of me wants to see if I can pollen chuck some potentcy and flavor into it.

Gonna smoke a sample with a clean palate later, then cure it before making any final decisions.


----------



## rtnrdny (May 4, 2017)

platinum s1's smoke real nice. tasted fine. lacks vigor and yield. got a bx project going to try to retain color and frost and improve vigor and yield.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 4, 2017)

managed to get one Pink Dragon to pop..still nobody with info on those IHG freebies (from TDT about a year ago) I asked on IG and got no response. They liked my comment about them but thats it lol.


----------



## greencropper (May 4, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> managed to get one Pink Dragon to pop..still nobody with info on those IHG freebies (from TDT about a year ago) I asked on IG and got no response. They liked my comment about them but thats it lol.


lookin like your going to be the trailblazer with those!, hope you post pics as they progress...i never even heard of them either?


----------



## greencropper (May 4, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Smoking my first sample of velvet pie, dry trimmed but not cured yet. No real discernable flavor or smell but to be fair my palate may be compromised from earlier smoke.
> 
> Definitely need to cure before I can give real feedback, but besides being pretty, I don't think it's anything to write home about. I'm going to run in soil as well to see if that makes a difference, but my first impression is not great.


glad you are giving us the quality report on this type, if they are not up to it i wont use them in the pollen chucking plan originally intended


----------



## greencropper (May 4, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Ogkb x secret weapon lower
> 
> View attachment 3929003


hey bro, have you chopped those yet? had a chuff? wondering what it smokes like? got a pack & thinking whether they are worth growing out or not?...certainly looks awesome gear!


----------



## Hemphill420 (May 4, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I am contemplating trashing the rest of the cuts I took from this plant. As pretty as it is, I have standards for taste and effect. Unsure right now. Part of me wants to see if I can pollen chuck some potentcy and flavor into it.
> 
> Gonna smoke a sample with a clean palate later, then cure it before making any final decisions.


No matter how pretty she is,if she only checks one box she has to go.There's way too much amazing stuff that checks all the boxes to waste on anything subpar tbh.I personally have become relentless in the culling of females.If they don't have jaw dropping,full flavored smoke they get the axe.On to the next one bud!


----------



## higher self (May 4, 2017)

It's tough to cull a plant after 1st run for me b/c I've had plants I thought weren't keeper's turn into keeper's on the 2nd run & on this 2nd run I neglected them haha!!

What I like to do is have an extra clone for that strain & send it through a few weeks after the 1st. That way you dont have to wait that long for the 2nd run of that plant. Of course I cant do that for every plant as it would be a space issue but it helps.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 4, 2017)

higher self said:


> It's tough to cull a plant after 1st run for me b/c I've had plants I thought weren't keeper's turn into keeper's on the 2nd run & on this 2nd run I neglected them haha!!
> 
> What I like to do is have an extra clone for that strain & send it through a few weeks after the 1st. That way you dont have to wait that long for the 2nd run of that plant. Of course I cant do that for every plant as it would be a space issue but it helps.


 I actually I actually have one that is four weeks in but that one is also dwc. My real dilemma is whether or not to flip when I have in soil or to just call the strain entirely


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 4, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> managed to get one Pink Dragon to pop..still nobody with info on those IHG freebies (from TDT about a year ago) I asked on IG and got no response. They liked my comment about them but thats it lol.


Think I got a few of those as well from tdt


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 4, 2017)

Smoking on a clean palate, my initial observations may have been a bit harsh about Velvet Pie. Definitely going to cure before any final decisions. Still thin on taste but there is a hint of something that may be brought out in the cure. Could have daytime smoke potential


----------



## higher self (May 4, 2017)

If you had multiple pheno's it would make it easier to cull IMO but with a single pheno I'd run it one more time maybe in a smaller pot than you normally use. Still taking up space in veg & flowering tents though, maybe flower one & try for a reveg if it's a keeper.

I need to cull some bitches myself, got waaay to much on deck to get sentimental  over a few plants. I just dont like that unsure feeling while I'm culling. All these 1 run & done grows kinda hard to dial in but like I said I neglected them on 2nd run they came out better. I ran them longer than the 1st time though, lot more amber.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 4, 2017)

Yea I try to at least run in twice. But you are absolutely correct, I have way too much confirmed fire taking up space to be getting sentimental over a pretty plant. If I ran a plant in hydro, I like to try and take it through a run in soil lately. I had a Citron City pheno I didnt care for in dwc but then liked it after running it in soil. Chances are Velvet is a goner when it is all said and done.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 4, 2017)

greencropper said:


> lookin like your going to be the trailblazer with those!, hope you post pics as they progress...i never even heard of them either?


Will post pics as it progresses




hockeybry2 said:


> Think I got a few of those as well from tdt


pop them , lets see what we find


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 4, 2017)

greencropper said:


> hey bro, have you chopped those yet? had a chuff? wondering what it smokes like? got a pack & thinking whether they are worth growing out or not?...certainly looks awesome gear!


About to mid week 9 now letting them fade a little more but i will run again for sure just based on what ive seen so far.


----------



## greencropper (May 4, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> About to mid week 9 now letting them fade a little more but i will run again for sure just based on what ive seen so far.


great stuff there bro!


----------



## sethimus (May 5, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> They worth it got mine as freebies but they are "fem" (always think they are regular that will give you more female lol) and just one will make you happy since they look pretty similar to mine in different grow so you should find something worth keeping in a 10 pack i only popped 3 and got my keeper


popped 16 fems from IHG, got 16 females...


----------



## sethimus (May 5, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Smoking on a clean palate, my initial observations may have been a bit harsh about Velvet Pie. Definitely going to cure before any final decisions. Still thin on taste but there is a hint of something that may be brought out in the cure. Could have daytime smoke potential


why not rosin the shit out of it and know for sure? i dont get it why ppl think they need to cure to get the taste of something. but i also dont get why ppl still smoke the flower...


----------



## madininagyal (May 5, 2017)

sethimus said:


> why not rosin the shit out of it and know for sure? i dont get it why ppl think they need to cure to get the taste of something. but i also dont get why ppl still smoke the flower...


Why people cure?? I realise you never have done a good curing to say something like that, if you ain't get it , you will never get it lol


----------



## sethimus (May 5, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Why people cure?? I realise you never have done a good curing to say something like that, if you ain't get it , you will never get it lol


the fresher the oil the better. i dont see any need for curing when you're only interested in oil, but you can try to convince me, what do my oils gain from curing the flower?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 5, 2017)

I do not own a rosin press and I still enjoy smoking flowers.


----------



## J Larue (May 5, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I do not own a rosin press and I still enjoy smoking flowers.


If joints were good enough for the Cros' , they're good enough for me.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 5, 2017)

J Larue said:


> If joints were good enough for the Cros' , they're good enough for me.
> View attachment 3936957 View attachment 3936958 View attachment 3936959


There ain't nothing wrong with a joint with a little worm wrapped around it. Shit should be the new medicine symbol.

If you're into getting super lifted roll that bitch in a little dry sift.

All this "I smoke hash" "I smoke flower" I smoke it all baby   Not gonna lie my hash sits for months, it's for when I feel the flower just doesn't have the power.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> hey bro, have you chopped those yet? had a chuff? wondering what it smokes like? got a pack & thinking whether they are worth growing out or not?...certainly looks awesome gear!


Here's a shot of a test bud i took off half way down about a week ago


----------



## greencropper (May 5, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Here's a shot of a test bud i took off half way down about a week ago
> 
> View attachment 3937096


damnn... thats nice looking herb!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 5, 2017)

While my preference is flower, I very much want to get a small rosin press and have that option available to me as well. But because I still smoke flower primarily, I cure my bud.


----------



## higher self (May 5, 2017)

I dont do it often b/c it's kinda tedious but I use the "HMK" rosin press (not my picture) Some take the heating element off of the hair straigtner & melt them into the quick grip but I have dont that yet, works well enough for me as is.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 5, 2017)

Update Platinum Gorilla very frosty getting nice and dense. Strong gg4 nose on this lady. Trichomes still clear at 48 days


----------



## sethimus (May 6, 2017)

higher self said:


> I dont do it often b/c it's kinda tedious but I use the "HMK" rosin press (not my picture) Some take the heating element off of the hair straigtner & melt them into the quick grip but I have dont that yet, works well enough for me as is.
> 
> View attachment 3937255


i'd rather suggest using a vice, i find it easier to control pressure with it, those quick grips lose their clamping power too soon


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (May 6, 2017)

anybody go info on Double purple dojo x dosido


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 6, 2017)

Ive seen Rosin press devices for around $300 that I definitely plant on copping eventually. Ive had no success using the hair straightener


----------



## Kcbscrogger (May 6, 2017)

I've tried the hair straightener thing too and used way too much bud for very little return. I even bought a tee-shirt press and that didn't work out either so I gotta get me a press and just stop thinking about it.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 6, 2017)

Kcbscrogger said:


> I've tried the hair straightener thing too and used way too much bud for very little return. I even bought a tee-shirt press and that didn't work out either so I gotta get me a press and just stop thinking about it.


I've been looking hard at one of these

http://www.rosinpressny.com/View/Personal-Rosin-Press


----------



## Southerner (May 6, 2017)

Kcbscrogger said:


> I've tried the hair straightener thing too and used way too much bud for very little return. I even bought a tee-shirt press and that didn't work out either so I gotta get me a press and just stop thinking about it.


Yeah, unfortunately Tshirt press don't quite have the power it seems. The best ones I see are the 20 ton arbor press with heated plates installed and a couple of temp controllers. It's still overpriced to get most of the pneumatic and other prebuilt setups, most of those you can find on alibaba for 1/2 the price though.

I want one but it's hard to process a bunch as fast as I can fresh BHO.


----------



## higher self (May 6, 2017)

sethimus said:


> i'd rather suggest using a vice, i find it easier to control pressure with it, those quick grips lose their clamping power too soon


How soon is too soon b/c with the lowest temp of the heating iron I only squish for 5 seconds tops then switch parchment papers. I get the most return after my 1st squish then I wet the bud with drops of water off my finger to make the bud moist but not saturated then the oils come out better.

Works well enough but I don't do it often I rather make dry sift or stick to buds. If I was looking to dab more I would have a better setup & a better dab rig but that's doing the most for me if I don't smoke for a day or two my stuff gets me ripped enough, dabs will blow my tolerance.


----------



## sethimus (May 6, 2017)

about half a year or so they get wobbly and dont hold the same pressure anymore


----------



## eastcoastled (May 6, 2017)

Buffalo OG chop time....swedish fish terps...that alone might make it a keeper.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 6, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Buffalo OG chop time....swedish fish terps...that alone might make it a keeper.


Well jeez Louise that looks dankity dank as a mother fucker dude!


----------



## greencropper (May 7, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Here's a shot of a test bud i took off half way down about a week ago
> 
> View attachment 3937096


inhouse6290 on IG has posted a few more pics about this type with some added info...looking forward to growing these out!
link>>>>>https://www.instagram.com/p/BTzQ0n0F191/?taken-by=inhouse6290&hl=en


----------



## Bigdaddy212 (May 7, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Seems they just let the market test for them. I wont touch their femms and am not overly impressed with the reg of theirs I am running.
> 
> Definitely moving on unless this MOAC wows me.


what did that MOAC do?


----------



## greencropper (May 7, 2017)

Plat Buff


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 7, 2017)

Bigdaddy212 said:


> what did that MOAC do?


Sweet tasting, not especially potent and wasn't a great yielder...at least that was what I experienced with my pheno.


----------



## greencropper (May 8, 2017)

Cactido day 51 approx 3" high, this plant was chewed up pretty badly by locusts when it was smaller, thought it would be stunted in the longterm, but it bounced back & grew to the same height as the others, looks a bit the same as Do-Lato & Timeless montage but has a stronger high octane terpines presence, this plant may have to grow out to approx day 90 to allow for full maturing of seeds inside her


----------



## Arkitecht (May 9, 2017)

Purple Sherbet. 2 phenos. In-House.


----------



## littleflavio (May 9, 2017)

Anybody grew hulkamaniac? I have 3 seedlings growing on my grow room. My test run for being off for a year.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 9, 2017)

Arkitecht said:


> Purple Sherbet. 2 phenos. In-House.
> 
> View attachment 3939179 View attachment 3939181 View attachment 3939182 View attachment 3939180


----------



## greencropper (May 9, 2017)

Do-Lato day 52 approx 4' high, seeds in calyx becoming obvious, hoping this pollination with Cannarado Barney Rubble addresses the potency issue as noted by Mr Otis earlier, had to tie this plant up to a post for support as not the strongest of stems


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 10, 2017)

greencropper said:


> inhouse6290 on IG has posted a few more pics about this type with some added info...looking forward to growing these out!
> link>>>>>https://www.instagram.com/p/BTzQ0n0F191/?taken-by=inhouse6290&hl=en


I think the ones he has been posting are the same strains but the male and female is flipped.

Just so you know i heard from a few people including inhouse to keep them moist when popping cause they are hard to get going and they were. 
Out of the pack i had two make it to veg.


----------



## greencropper (May 10, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> I think the ones he has been posting are the same strains but the male and female is flipped.
> 
> Just so you know i heard from a few people including inhouse to keep them moist when popping cause they are hard to get going and they were.
> Out of the pack i had two make it to veg.


thanks bro, have you chopped yours yet? keen to hear how the smoke turns out on this one, was it out of 10 beans you only had 2 make it to veg? damn thats a low count!


----------



## rocknratm (May 10, 2017)

Freebie- Disco Funk
Terps are milder but there, tough to describe. Should cure up well. Probably another week or two on this one. I think its around 7 weeks.


----------



## Arkitecht (May 10, 2017)

Purple sherbet week 8


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Platinum gorilla. Nice frosty girl, big stretch, looks like will be large yield. Day 42 under 315 lec.
> 
> View attachment 3932932 View attachment 3932933


Just popped one of them out of a ten pack 24h and was showing tap root just gone into pot 24h later up and out the ground, can not wait to get to your position, can u describe the smell


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Platinum Gorilla stacking it on day 46 View attachment 3935175


Dam I Carnt wait now


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 10, 2017)

I've been on a seed run and I got 10 platinum gorilla, for free I got 2xfem sour angel, 10xregpurple cactus, 10reg purple hulk, 2xfem double purple doja x dosisdos, and then the guy threw in 3xfem dank genetics sour cup cookies, I then also brought rollex og from devils harvest, DNA limited grape la, honeybooboo, krypt91, p.c.k, then I hit 30 and brought from royal queen seeds 3xroyal gorilla 3x kalidog 3x bluemystic, and got a free white widow, and free from the cbd range medical mass, euphoria and hopefully dance world as they said they would pop me one more in as a thank you!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 10, 2017)

Just ordered a pack of Lemon-Lime Punch and Cactido.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 10, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> Just popped one of them out of a ten pack 24h and was showing tap root just gone into pot 24h later up and out the ground, can not wait to get to your position, can u describe the smell


I popped 2 chopped one for space. Big mistake. Long lanky. Didn't look like one do nothing. I was wrong. Sad story I chopped the biggest one down. Good luck their tough top, lst, supercrop they keep kicking. I plucked the puck out of her too.


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 11, 2017)

greencropper said:


> thanks bro, have you chopped yours yet? keen to hear how the smoke turns out on this one, was it out of 10 beans you only had 2 make it to veg? damn thats a low count!


Yea i did. I smoked that sample bud and man its a strongg heavy stone. I wouldnt smoke that before activities lol for sure a late night or movie watching smoke. It had a cold peanut butter like / butterscotch smell and taste. Im looking forward to seeing what a cured bud smokes and smells like. 


Yes only two made it. Hopefully you have more. Although i will say the one i have is fast in veg with strong branching. It clones good too.


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 11, 2017)

That's the freebies


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 11, 2017)

Platinum gorilla gg4xplatinum kush


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 11, 2017)

More beans


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 11, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Yea i did. I smoked that sample bud and man its a strongg heavy stone. I wouldnt smoke that before activities lol for sure a late night or movie watching smoke. It had a cold peanut butter like / butterscotch smell and taste. Im looking forward to seeing what a cured bud smokes and smells like.
> 
> 
> Yes only two made it. Hopefully you have more. Although i will say the one i have is fast in veg with strong branching. It clones good too.


Stardog week 7 second flush, being dropped on week 9


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 11, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> Just popped one of them out of a ten pack 24h and was showing tap root just gone into pot 24h later up and out the ground, can not wait to get to your position, can u describe the smell


More glue leaning to me. Seems may be very slight grape nose coming on now. After the cure should bring out her sweet aroma/taste


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 11, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> More glue leaning to me. Seems may be very slight grape nose coming on now. After the cure should bring out her sweet aroma/taste


Sorry I didn't say that was not a inhouse plant, I believe it's a stardawg genetic make up of chemdawg x chemdawg bx chem (but DNT quote me on that) stink to high heaven of feud and beef and other roadkill dankness lol


----------



## Mr.Head (May 11, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> More beans


I got some limiteds around here. I haven't liked what I found out of them  I got some of the "Grape's" and they were all mixed with Grapefruit.... I don't know where the fuck DNA guys grew up but grapes round here don't taste like no fucking grapefruit.

Those are some 2+year old beans unless they did another drop somewhere. The one I missed was the OG Krypt X Bluedream, I wish I had got that. The grows I seen were YUGE!


----------



## greencropper (May 11, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Yea i did. I smoked that sample bud and man its a strongg heavy stone. I wouldnt smoke that before activities lol for sure a late night or movie watching smoke. It had a cold peanut butter like / butterscotch smell and taste. Im looking forward to seeing what a cured bud smokes and smells like.
> 
> 
> Yes only two made it. Hopefully you have more. Although i will say the one i have is fast in veg with strong branching. It clones good too.


thanks bro, nice report, they will hit the jiffies when its time! she's a real looker too!


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 11, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I got some limiteds around here. I haven't liked what I found out of them  I got some of the "Grape's" and they were all mixed with Grapefruit.... I don't know where the fuck DNA guys grew up but grapes round here don't taste like no fucking grapefruit.
> 
> Those are some 2+year old beans unless they did another drop somewhere. The one I missed was the OG Krypt X Bluedream, I wish I had got that. The grows I seen were YUGE!


I have three packs right now and picking 4 more in the range, I missed the blue dream cross and the hitman too


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 11, 2017)

The three I have already


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 11, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I got some limiteds around here. I haven't liked what I found out of them  I got some of the "Grape's" and they were all mixed with Grapefruit.... I don't know where the fuck DNA guys grew up but grapes round here don't taste like no fucking grapefruit.
> 
> Those are some 2+year old beans unless they did another drop somewhere. The one I missed was the OG Krypt X Bluedream, I wish I had got that. The grows I seen were YUGE!


I've had some nice stuff in the past with dna reserva, my friend did crokets sour bannana and was nice smoke, just ventured to royal queen see what there stuff is like, packs should be hear tomorrow, pics uploads on arrival, one the platinum is up and running I'll show her off and compare with the one on hear, my mate had the doleato and all ten came through within 72hours, haven't seen them tho since so will ask if I can get a peek


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 11, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I got some limiteds around here. I haven't liked what I found out of them  I got some of the "Grape's" and they were all mixed with Grapefruit.... I don't know where the fuck DNA guys grew up but grapes round here don't taste like no fucking grapefruit.
> 
> Those are some 2+year old beans unless they did another drop somewhere. The one I missed was the OG Krypt X Bluedream, I wish I had got that. The grows I seen were YUGE!


The p.c.k is what I'm looking forward too the most


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 11, 2017)

Remember when this thread was about IHG?


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 11, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Remember when this thread was about IHG?


Sorry man my bad was showing off my other collection and what was to come which did include inhouse, just not worth of a pic as it just popped up, all the free ones were from inhouse


----------



## madininagyal (May 12, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> I've been on a seed run and I got 10 platinum gorilla, for free I got 2xfem sour angel, 10xregpurple cactus, 10reg purple hulk, 2xfem double purple doja x dosisdos, and then the guy threw in 3xfem dank genetics sour cup cookies, I then also brought rollex og from devils harvest, DNA limited grape la, honeybooboo, krypt91, p.c.k, then I hit 30 and brought from royal queen seeds 3xroyal gorilla 3x kalidog 3x bluemystic, and got a free white widow, and free from the cbd range medical mass, euphoria and hopefully dance world as they said they would pop me one more in as a thank you!


Were did you grab the krypt91??


----------



## madininagyal (May 12, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I got some limiteds around here. I haven't liked what I found out of them  I got some of the "Grape's" and they were all mixed with Grapefruit.... I don't know where the fuck DNA guys grew up but grapes round here don't taste like no fucking grapefruit.
> 
> Those are some 2+year old beans unless they did another drop somewhere. The one I missed was the OG Krypt X Bluedream, I wish I had got that. The grows I seen were YUGE!


I got 2 female from my pack , one was grapefruit/mango and spice smell , and the other red berrie, spice and gas


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 12, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Were did you grab the krypt91??


I've got them on hold in a local shop, I've used the guy regular and rang him he had krypt 91 and training day, I said hold them I'll be over in two weeks as I'm moving house, he held the last ones for me, I prototype much only need three to complete the whole collection


----------



## greencropper (May 12, 2017)

Timeless Montage day 55


----------



## Stone grown (May 12, 2017)

Dolato


----------



## whytewidow (May 13, 2017)

I wish we had access to all these amazing strains local here. Especially the clone only stuff. I order from attitude. But it makes me nervously nervous bc of customs and whatnot. I've never had a problem getting stuff. But it just makes me Leary going through the mail. But hey our state just passed a medical cannabis law. You can't grow it, smoke it, or possess it. In 2019 they will 3 dispensaries in the state that will only sell topical, lotions, and oils. Nothing can be smoked. Our state sucks add.

Stay green n stay hi


----------



## J Larue (May 13, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> But hey our state just passed a medical cannabis law. You can't grow it, smoke it, or possess it. In 2019 they will 3 dispensaries in the state that will only sell topical, lotions, and oils. Nothing can be smoked.


Don't knock lotions and oils. They can be a lot more satisfying than smoke, if you know what I mean....


----------



## eastcoastled (May 13, 2017)

Jellybreath #1


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 13, 2017)

Stone grown said:


> DolatoView attachment 3941451


My mate gunna be buzzin if his do's look like this he is in week three all ten came through aswell looks pukka, how's the smell?


----------



## sethimus (May 14, 2017)

my IGH garden @ day 60 from 12/12:

 
Cactido #2


Disco Funk #1


Cactido #3


Cactido #4


Cactido #5


Gorilla Dosha #1


Cactido #1 (left) Disco Funk #5 (right)


Double-O-Sido #1


----------



## sethimus (May 14, 2017)

the rest of the gang:


Gorilla Dosha #3


Double-O-Sido #3


Gorilla Dosha #2


Disco Funk #4


Disco Funk #3


Double-O-Sido #2


Disco Funk #2

not bad for a bunch of freebies


----------



## greencropper (May 14, 2017)

sethimus said:


> the rest of the gang:
> 
> View attachment 3942070
> Gorilla Dosha #3
> ...


GODDAMN you got an IHG Hoedown happening there!, awesome shit man!


----------



## sethimus (May 14, 2017)

greencropper said:


> GODDAMN you got an IHG Hoedown happening there!, awesome shit man!


thanks, first time i tried 4 different strains from seed getting fed all the same nutrients


----------



## madininagyal (May 14, 2017)

sethimus said:


> my IGH garden @ day 60 from 12/12:
> 
> View attachment 3942059
> Cactido #2
> ...


Your cactido #4 look like my keeper , big dense nug, and thin leave , how is the smell??


----------



## sethimus (May 14, 2017)

stinky/rotten/citrus


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 15, 2017)

Ogkb x secret weapon - chopped off a mid/lower. Its about 7 days dried.


----------



## greencropper (May 15, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Ogkb x secret weapon - chopped off a mid/lower. Its about 7 days dried.
> 
> View attachment 3942834


lovely buds there bro, how was the yield? did you get many males? any sign of herm?


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 15, 2017)

greencropper said:


> lovely buds there bro, how was the yield? did you get many males? any sign of herm?


Not sure on yield. I guess its average for a cookie. It was the first time ive ran it too so usually on first times i dont really do anything with them but just see what they are. More coming for this one though for sure and ill see what i can get from her. 

No herm on that one and the other of the two that made it to veg ended up a male so i scrapped it. 

Ill throw up some pics in a couple weeks of the upper bud after they finish drying good and cure a week or so.

The smell on this im loving! Its hard to explain. Its like a cold peanut butter smell but has a hint of a popcorn smell. Its hard to explain lol


----------



## Yodaweed (May 15, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> Not sure on yield. I guess its average for a cookie. It was the first time ive ran it too so usually on first times i dont really do anything with them but just see what they are. More coming for this one though for sure and ill see what i can get from her.
> 
> No herm on that one and the other of the two that made it to veg ended up a male so i scrapped it.
> 
> ...


That's the 00 kush breath? i)


----------



## GreenLegend420 (May 16, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> That's the 00 kush breath? i)


No the ookb is the same but the parents are swapped.


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 16, 2017)

GreenLegend420 said:


> No the ookb is the same but the parents are swapped.





GreenLegend420 said:


> No the ookb is the same but the parents are swapped.


what do people think of the new in house packaged goods, I quite like the funky scientist on the front, just seen them today at URBAN GREEN in Birmingham, any uk midlands peps out there check his shop very nice guy and very helpfull


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 16, 2017)

Platinumgorilla larf main girl is hanging out. Great frost loving colors! Wanting for full cure for nose/taste/med report


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 17, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Platinumgorilla larf main girl is hanging out. Great frost loving colors! Wanting for full cure for nose/taste/med report
> 
> View attachment 3943926


I'm so excited for mine now, looks chronic well done mate


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 18, 2017)

Cure is on platinum gorilla.


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 18, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Cure is on platinum gorilla.
> View attachment 3944825


Dam looks really nice! Gutted nothing round my area and mine down on Sunday desperate times


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 18, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> Dam looks really nice! Gutted nothing round my area and mine down on Sunday desperate times


Do what you need if need meds. How long you in flower?


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 18, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Do what you need if need meds. How long you in flower?


Got some cream de la cream apparently lol taste smokes n smells like a sliver haze and amnesia haze, week 9 on Monday, had two flushes of canna flush first on week 7 and again on 7 and half, fan leafs started going nice lime green, then Monday gone was start of 8 so started first plain water flush just getting yellow now, one more tomorrow then dry out till Sunday chop chop, getting nice purple tinge on my stardog, and the choc mint is just fresh mint smell or like clear menthol, just started the first flush with canna flush on the strawberry sour diesel so Monday they will get a week of two plain water flushes and then they should be ready, baby platinum gorilla Tom in house is just starting nice on a mix of canna coco and terra with added perlite just to help it through the seedling stage


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 18, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> Got some cream de la cream apparently lol taste smokes n smells like a sliver haze and amnesia haze, week 9 on Monday, had two flushes of canna flush first on week 7 and again on 7 and half, fan leafs started going nice lime green, then Monday gone was start of 8 so started first plain water flush just getting yellow now, one more tomorrow then dry out till Sunday chop chop, getting nice purple tinge on my stardog, and the choc mint is just fresh mint smell or like clear menthol, just started the first flush with canna flush on the strawberry sour diesel so Monday they will get a week of two plain water flushes and then they should be ready, baby platinum gorilla Tom in house is just starting nice on a mix of canna coco and terra with added perlite just to help it through the seedling stage


Hell your good then Lol! Plenty of meds to come. 
I got pretty good supply from last run. Nice crop this round too!


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 19, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Hell your good then Lol! Plenty of meds to come.
> I got pretty good supply from last run. Nice crop this round too!


Last day of plain water, and pots should be dry enough by Sunday Monday, fingers our down to bone with excitement, looks a good yield so far


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 19, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> Last day of plain water, and pots should be dry enough by Sunday Monday, fingers our down to bone with excitement, looks a good yield so far


Anyone interested I have a tiny grow journal out, not sure how to make it a thread or what not!


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 19, 2017)

What's URL? Like here is mine

https://www.rollitup.org/t/pigs-grow.923621/page-11#post-13532410


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 20, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> What's URL? Like here is mine
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/pigs-grow.923621/page-11#post-13532410


I'm not sure I will see how to do it, newbie alert lol


----------



## MightAsWell420710 (May 22, 2017)

Howdy all,
Figured I throw up a few pics of my Nitro Cookies.. There at week 10 with 3 totally different pheno. They all have a unique smell virtually the same with one a lot stronger on the nose then the others. Has a Fuel/ Industrial cleaner smell to it(Very Loud) Coming down on Thursday...


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 22, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> What's URL? Like here is mine
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/pigs-grow.923621/page-11#post-13532410


https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/bubblebagmagic.969119/

Here it is mate, just chopped so will be updating soon! 

That nitro looks mmmmmmm


----------



## Southerner (May 22, 2017)

Just had both my Timeless Montage start to develop balls about a week after showing the first pistils. Room is full of other plants, so I don't think it's the environment. Not too surprised given the genetics, I'll probably try a diff IHG strain at some point since these were freebies.


----------



## rtnrdny (May 22, 2017)

speaking of freebies, anyone else seen the incredible disco funk ihg just posted? http://webgram.co/p/BUZjJ6Hlx4M


----------



## rocknratm (May 22, 2017)

Mine did not yield well ill get some pics up soon


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 22, 2017)

bubblebagmagic said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/bubblebagmagic.969119/
> 
> Here it is mate, just chopped so will be updating soon!
> 
> That nitro looks mmmmmmm


Have to have permission think you have pvt or set to certain members


----------



## jwreck (May 22, 2017)

rainbow cooks


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 22, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Have to have permission think you have pvt or set to certain members


I've just change the setting on the blog in settings, that was the only thing without a check box ticked, see if it works now mate


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 22, 2017)

jwreck said:


> rainbow cooks
> View attachment 3947277 View attachment 3947278


Yum yum


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 22, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Mine did not yield well ill get some pics up soon


Picking up an ihg doleato tomorrow have a choice of ten phenos to choose one I like going to try wangle a sour angel aswell my mate has one killer looking pheno and other is mediocre, I have two fems of them to pop, I'll upload pic of platinum gorilla only a baby tho


----------



## v.s one (May 22, 2017)

jwreck said:


> rainbow cooks
> View attachment 3947277 View attachment 3947278


Great job.


----------



## greencropper (May 22, 2017)

Cactido & 1 of 4 Timeless Montage came down today, all ran full term pregnancies under adverse weather conditions, the other 3 remaining(1 virgin) fully seeded Timeless Montage, 1 x Do-Lato & 2 Platinum Buffalo(rest to be chopped in the next wk) have all been free of herm tendencies...guess i was lucky?


----------



## sethimus (May 23, 2017)

chop day, time to say goodbye 

Cactido 1-5:

     

Disco Funk 1-5:


----------



## greencropper (May 23, 2017)

Platinum Buffalo pheno#1 pollinated via Cannarado Barney Rubble, axe fell directly after pics


----------



## sethimus (May 23, 2017)

Gorilla Dosha 1-3:

   

Double-O-Sido 1-3:


----------



## greencropper (May 23, 2017)

sethimus said:


> Gorilla Dosha 1-3:
> 
> View attachment 3947577 View attachment 3947578 View attachment 3947579
> 
> ...


very nice job there, which IHG would you say is your favorite so far?


----------



## sethimus (May 23, 2017)

cactido 2/3 for the smell, gorilla dosha 1/2 for the frost, more when i've sampled the first rosin next week


----------



## greencropper (May 23, 2017)

sethimus said:


> cactido 2/3 for the smell, gorilla dosha 1/2 for the frost, more when i've sampled the first rosin next week


lol yeah that Cactido has a weird rotten smell, i like it though, so which IHG have you got in mind to grow out in the future?


----------



## sethimus (May 23, 2017)

greencropper said:


> lol yeah that Cactido has a weird rotten smell, i like it though, so which IHG have you got in mind to grow out in the future?


next one is the 10 pack of decepticon, after that i have cherry gorilla and cherry pie bx planned


----------



## greencropper (May 23, 2017)

sethimus said:


> next one is the 10 pack of decepticon, after that i have cherry gorilla and cherry pie bx planned


JEEZ you went the Decepticon! great stuff, 1st person ive heard who nabbed that type! be interesting to see how it grows out, im leaning on the Sunset Kush next & waiting for IHG to release a Purple Punch cross in reg form so i can pollen chuck away as usual hehehe


----------



## sethimus (May 23, 2017)

europe sucks at the moment for new IHG gear, only urban green birmingham have them and they charge a lot for them. wish they drop again @ firestax


----------



## greencropper (May 23, 2017)

the 2 US banks listed below have good stock levels, can order from Seedgeek with CC, Neptune with email invoice with CC, im in Australia
http://www.seedsgeek.com/product-category/in-house-genetics/
www.neptuneseedbank.com/in-house-genetics


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 23, 2017)

Anyone have info on dream weaver or black cherry punch ? Thinking of one or the other


----------



## kona gold (May 23, 2017)

greencropper said:


> JEEZ you went the Decepticon! great stuff, 1st person ive heard who nabbed that type! be interesting to see how it grows out, im leaning on the Sunset Kush next & waiting for IHG to release a Purple Punch cross in reg form so i can pollen chuck away as usual hehehe


Have that one in flower.
Stretchy for sure.


----------



## greencropper (May 23, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Have that one in flower.
> Stretchy for sure.


well...dont be a stranger with the happy snaps please?


----------



## sethimus (May 23, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Have that one in flower.
> Stretchy for sure.


2x? 3x? 4x? at what size did you go into 12/12?


----------



## kona gold (May 23, 2017)

sethimus said:


> 2x? 3x? 4x? at what size did you go into 12/12?


Still in early flower so still going.
Probably say 3x, possibly more!
Went in under a foot, but a foot of T5/led, so much more stacked than a foot under hid.
5 gallon pots.
Look very nice!
Started 5 got three to sprout, save the rest after i see what happens with these.
Nice smell on the stem.
So what is Platnum, if not og?
Also is GG#4 x Cookies n Cream=Grease Monkey?


----------



## bubblebagmagic (May 23, 2017)

sethimus said:


> europe sucks at the moment for new IHG gear, only urban green birmingham have them and they charge a lot for them. wish they drop again @ firestax


The guy there is sound as fuck tho, he chucked me in 10 regs of the cactus x do so do 10 regs of platinum x purple hulk 2 gems double purple doja x purple hulk and 2 gems sour dubb x hells angel and also 3 dank genetics sour sup cookies, I use the guy he always knocks a few quid off if u buy a few different bits


----------



## sethimus (May 24, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Still in early flower so still going.
> Probably say 3x, possibly more!
> Went in under a foot, but a foot of T5/led, so much more stacked than a foot under hid.
> 5 gallon pots.
> ...


are they stacked with nodes or do they stretch with larger internodes?


----------



## jwreck (May 24, 2017)

greencropper said:


> JEEZ you went the Decepticon! great stuff, 1st person ive heard who nabbed that type! be interesting to see how it grows out, im leaning on the Sunset Kush next & waiting for IHG to release a Purple Punch cross in reg form so i can pollen chuck away as usual hehehe


you can grab a pack of spiked punch (purplepunch x sinmint) 15 regs for 100


----------



## greencropper (May 24, 2017)

jwreck said:


> you can grab a pack of spiked punch (purplepunch x sinmint) 15 regs for 100


thats a great deal! thanks for pointing it out


----------



## ray098 (May 25, 2017)

Arkitecht said:


> Purple Sherbet. 2 phenos. In-House.
> 
> View attachment 3939179 View attachment 3939181 View attachment 3939182 View attachment 3939180


Whats the smell on that it looks great i just ordered my 1st ihg strain and purple sherb is what they gave me for a freebie i hope my plants look that good


----------



## ray098 (May 25, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I've been looking hard at one of these
> 
> http://www.rosinpressny.com/View/Personal-Rosin-Press


Try this if you like diy


----------



## sethimus (May 27, 2017)

if you're lazy, the chinese have you covered:

http://www.dhgate.com/product/double-hole-enail-heating-aluminum-plate/391450851.html#s1-0-1b;searl|0492620118

try to haggle, i got the set for 140$


----------



## ray098 (May 27, 2017)

sethimus said:


> if you're lazy, the chinese have you covered:
> 
> http://www.dhgate.com/product/double-hole-enail-heating-aluminum-plate/391450851.html#s1-0-1b;searl|0492620118
> 
> try to haggle, i got the set for 140$


What press did you use for your set up


----------



## sethimus (May 27, 2017)

ray098 said:


> What press did you use for your set up


cheap chinese press from some ebay seller, would not recommend it. get some quality here


----------



## ray098 (May 27, 2017)

Yeah i will get one here i think i will go with the harbor freight 20 ton when i get mine its around 160.00 and seems to get the job done


----------



## Crippykeeper (May 31, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Buffalo OG chop time....swedish fish terps...that alone might make it a keeper.


beautiful


----------



## Crippykeeper (May 31, 2017)

littleflavio said:


> Anybody grew hulkamaniac? I have 3 seedlings growing on my grow room. My test run for being off for a year.


just popped 2 beans of those myself looking forward to seeing yours progress


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 31, 2017)

OGKBv2.1 @ day 30. Ignore the vignette that portrait mode gave it lol.


----------



## Hemphill420 (Jun 1, 2017)

Where the heck do u have to order from to get IHG freebies?


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jun 1, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> Where the heck do u have to order from to get IHG freebies?


I got mine from the dank team, timeless montage and mendobreath x dosidos.


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 1, 2017)

Oes gave me mine. But that was a while back
I also have to take back what i said about disco funk yield. I forgot i was waiting on lights to arrive. So they were underlit (is that a word?)


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Platinum Gorilla 2 week cure. Taste test. Little surprised. Cedar taste on inhale, very smooth with a spicy woody on exhale. Quick head buzz slowly increasing to a very relaxing body high. Very strong medicine. Moving to bottom of my self for easy access.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 1, 2017)

latest IHG gear...got my eye on the SCP x PP in regs..pollen chuckin fun there!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 1, 2017)

They releasing so much! Anyone scoop purple punch fems? Eyed them up and want them but resisted


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 1, 2017)

Couple more shots of different OGKB 2.1's i got going.


----------



## sethimus (Jun 1, 2017)

soon 

my IHG sprouting rate so far a full 26 out of 26 seeds, no soaking/wet paper towels, just eazy plugs


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 2, 2017)

sethimus said:


> View attachment 3953219
> 
> soon
> 
> my IHG sprouting rate so far a full 26 out of 26 seeds, no soaking/wet paper towels, just eazy plugs


I do the same no soak
Im sure some seeds have thicker shell and thats why they dont always pop. 
Also older seeds probably would benefit from soak
But i still dont do it
Looking good!


----------



## higher self (Jun 2, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> They releasing so much! Anyone scoop purple punch fems? Eyed them up and want them but resisted


I picked up the OGKB X PP. Will be one of the fems I want to throw in the mix the next round while I have a similar male to hit with pollen.


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 3, 2017)

Disco Funk- 2 different plants from the same mom.
One came down ones still up because of how busy things have been.


----------



## ray098 (Jun 3, 2017)

1st time with ihg picked up the tranquil og on sale and got 11 free seeds thanks guys for all of the pics they helped me out a lot


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 5, 2017)

Jelly Breath
Mendo breath x dosidos


----------



## JdDurango (Jun 6, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Jelly Breath
> Mendo breath x dosidosView attachment 3955778View attachment 3955779 View attachment 3955780


That looks amazing..what does it taste like?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 6, 2017)

JdDurango said:


> That looks amazing..what does it taste like?


Thank you. It taste like what Ive come to know as a cookies strain and grape mixed Um the smell is fucking amazing harder to describe but to me i find a mixture of OG coffee and grapes. Gonna pop 2 more beans see
What she brings. 
So far in house gear has not disappointed. Happy growing


----------



## higher self (Jun 6, 2017)

Im amazed every time someone post pics of Jelly Breath & Disco Funk. Hands down had to be the best freebies imo ever that got passed around. Luckily I've got about 8 White Funks & 6 Jelly Breaths. I'd pop the Jelly Breath 1st, may do that when I run Dosido F2 that's be a cool lil side by side.

I'm browsing to make another purchase again. I have enough OGKB crosses but want more smh, looking at the 2.1 or OOKB IX. I need to get something different something I normally wouldn't jump to get maybe but we'll see haha.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 6, 2017)

Jelly Breath trim run this stuff makes nice oil


----------



## sethimus (Jun 8, 2017)

double-o-sido:

nice, full body relaxing effect with an elevated high, rosin tastes like a mix of cheese and chemdog with a tiny fruity touch

sucks about the yield though, gonna keep the best yielding one


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 8, 2017)

One of my dosido leaning OGKB 2.1 hermied hard on me around week 6. Just trashed it. Fuck that shit. Swear all my herm issues are with fems.


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Jun 11, 2017)

Ogkb v2.1 was biggest waste of money to date for me.


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Jun 11, 2017)

Cactido freebie. Nice smoke. Orange OG terps. Below average yield.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 11, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Ogkb v2.1 was biggest waste of money to date for me.


OGKB v2.1 is a total joke. Smoke looks like it will be good but out of 6 popped seeds so far... i have 2 straight looking dosido's. 2 serious runts. one ok looking ogkb leaner with zero nose and then a herm. .WOOOOOO


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Jun 11, 2017)

Your doing good with 33% runts. I had 50% out of 10. Got 3.7 grams off one plant in a setup that averages 60-90 grams per. Cactido. Ran 3. Little dense nugs that never fill in. Lot of stretch, flimsy branches, frosty as hell, leafy. Maybe for the extractor, I dunno.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 11, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Your doing good with 33% runts. I had 50% out of 10. Got 3.7 grams off one plant in a setup that averages 60-90 grams per. Cactido. Ran 3. Little dense nugs that never fill in. Lot of stretch, flimsy branches, frosty as hell, leafy. Maybe for the extractor, I dunno.



hah fucking great.. got cactido on deck too. TO THE BACK OF THE LINE SIR


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Jun 11, 2017)

Cactido tops left, banana peel tops right. I prune for 8 tops per plant usually.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 11, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Cactido tops left, banana peel tops right. I prune for 8 tops per plant usually.


da... fuq....


----------



## jwreck (Jun 11, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Your doing good with 33% runts. I had 50% out of 10. Got 3.7 grams off one plant in a setup that averages 60-90 grams per. Cactido. Ran 3. Little dense nugs that never fill in. Lot of stretch, flimsy branches, frosty as hell, leafy. Maybe for the extractor, I dunno.


Ogkb is known for that and v2.1 is basically a bx of ogkb. I wouldnt trash the runts ill just grow them out and let a male from a high yielding strain hit it.
Breeders only use ogkb to add frost and potency, is not really a commercial strain maybe thats why you're disappointed. 
Chuck some pollen you might be surprised wigh what you get


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 11, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Cactido tops left, banana peel tops right. I prune for 8 tops per plant usually.


Banana peel by Ink?


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Jun 11, 2017)

I dunno. Where I come from people usually breed with the biggest healthiest plants and cull the runts. You would not breed with a runt dog so why a plant? Just MHO. I got a pack of pugsbreath though. Maybe I will find a better vig male to chuck some pollen as you say. But no runts for me.


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes


Vato_504 said:


> Banana peel by Ink?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 11, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Yes


I have 2 in early veg aka solo cups right now how is it brother?


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Jun 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I have 2 in early veg aka solo cups right now how is it brother?


Strong vigorous plants. A typical OG stretch. Not real loud in smell, but actually smells like mild tropical fresh fruit. 1 pheno I had tastes just like banana laffy taffy on the green hit. 9-10 weeks flower. Good yield. Potent indica dom. I like it.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 11, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Strong vigorous plants. A typical OG stretch. Not real loud in smell, but actually smells like mild tropical fresh fruit. 1 pheno I had tastes just like banana laffy taffy on the green hit. 9-10 weeks flower. Good yield. Potent indica dom. I like it.


From the stem rub I think I may have the laffy taffy pheno (I hoping). In your opinion what's better 63 or 70 days?


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Jun 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> From the stem rub I think I may have the laffy taffy pheno (I hoping). In your opinion what's better 63 or 70 days?


Well one pheno went 63 the other 70. The laffy taffy one is done at 63. I like the 63 better.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 11, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Well one pheno went 63 the other 70. The laffy taffy one is done at 63. I like the 63 better.


Thanks fam. Damn them banana Terp's should be epic!!


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jun 11, 2017)

I popped 1 OGKB2.1 and it started as this twisted up runt but grew at a normal speed. Growth stunted for a week when I topped it but otherwise it grew steady. It stacked tight, was super frosty and smoked great! I have some nice pictures of it somewhere's


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Jun 11, 2017)

Well here is my OGKB V2.1. I guess I just had the weak ass bitch pheno.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 11, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Well here is my OGKB V2.1. I guess I just had the weak ass bitch pheno.


Lmao you serious bro


----------



## Pitu (Jun 11, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Well here is my OGKB V2.1. I guess I just had the weak ass bitch pheno.


Fuck me was that all??? 
Definitely not worth the money lol sorry bout the bad yield though.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 11, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Well here is my OGKB V2.1. I guess I just had the weak ass bitch pheno.


I can't stop laughing at this picture.


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Jun 11, 2017)

I dont doubt there are some decent phenos, but some are a waste of space. And sounds like some are herm. I will def be more selective if I ever buy another IHG strain. Doubtful though. Wish I would of picked a different strain to start, because I have seen some amazing plant pics. I will not deny that.


----------



## ray098 (Jun 12, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Well here is my OGKB V2.1. I guess I just had the weak ass bitch pheno.


Did you put them on 12/12 from seed


----------



## ray098 (Jun 12, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> I can't stop laughing at this picture.


Yeah that pic is funny and sad at the same time


----------



## ray098 (Jun 12, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> I dont doubt there are some decent phenos, but some are a waste of space. And sounds like some are herm. I will def be moresmallest elective if I ever buy another IHG strain. Doubtful though. Wish I would of picked a different strain to start, because I have seen some amazing plant pics. I will not deny that.


That was one of the strains i was going to get next but now i dont know if i should get it from another breeder or just leave it alone and get something else because thats the smallest yield that i have seen


----------



## Bean Busy (Jun 12, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Well here is my OGKB V2.1. I guess I just had the weak ass bitch pheno.


This hurt my soul a little bit after I stopped laughing


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 12, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> hah fucking great.. got cactido on deck too. TO THE BACK OF THE LINE SIR


Mhhh i would say give them a try , because one of my keeper is a cactido , very vigorous , clone take in less than a week and she is one of the favorite of my people along grapestomper og and pugsbreath because mine got a very strong facemelting high and taste is very good on mine


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 12, 2017)

Animal pie aka janis , my lady wanted to try growing so i popped one for her, didn't think she would have survived , but my lady make her very healty and now i will have to put her outside because she start to become tall and stink a lot!!! I topped her to slow her a little bit and next week she will be transplanted outdoor


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Jun 12, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Did you put them on 12/12 from seed


Nope. 60 day veg probably. I have a veg room and flower room. Never put a seed straight to 12/12 in my life.


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Jun 12, 2017)

An average yielding plant in my setup.


----------



## ray098 (Jun 12, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Nope. 60 day veg probably. I have a veg room and flower room. Never put a seed straight to 12/12 in my life.


Wow thats very bad if i do get ogkb it will not come from ihg


----------



## ray098 (Jun 12, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> An average yielding plant in my setup.


Yeah thats a big difference that looks frosty whats the strain


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> Well here is my OGKB V2.1. I guess I just had the weak ass bitch pheno.


So...how was that joint?


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Jun 12, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Yeah thats a big difference that looks frosty whats the strain


Chem104 x straight jacket


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 12, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> I dont doubt there are some decent phenos, but some are a waste of space. And sounds like some are herm. I will def be more selective if I ever buy another IHG strain. Doubtful though. Wish I would of picked a different strain to start, because I have seen some amazing plant pics. I will not deny that.


You are far from the only one with bad IHG experiences. I'm pretty much done with them.


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Jun 12, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> So...how was that joint?[/QUOTE some of the frostiest fuely smoke I have ever had. Probably 32 % thc lol


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm going to see how these do outside.


----------



## jwreck (Jun 12, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> I'm going to see how these do outside.
> View attachment 3959770


Best plants i ever gotten came from a pack of those.... had a couple of seeds that germed and did nothing else so I scrapped them but 6/8 fems where bomb no herms and a couple of nanners in 1 cuz i let it run a extra week but nothing major


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 12, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Best plants i ever gotten came from a pack of those.... had a couple of seeds that germed and did nothing else so I scrapped them but 6/8 fems where bomb no herms and a couple of nanners in 1 cuz i let it run a extra week but nothing major


Sounds good I'm going to start them today.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> I'm going to see how these do outside.
> View attachment 3959770


I happen to be hitting a RC joint as I type. 2 months in jars and delicious and stony. I've ran several, at least 7, and have yet to not get top notch smoke, and usually a good yield of it.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 12, 2017)

Kitchenhawk said:


> I will def be more selective if I ever buy another IHG strain. Doubtful though


Id give em another shot If i were you..look for some of the older stuff..Black Cherry Pie BX1 was a fav of mine..got 2 more packs Im gonna run thru.

Just flipped Purple Animal Kush & Pink Dragon afew days ago.

Anyone with info/pics on Mother Of All Cherries?


----------



## greencropper (Jun 12, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Mhhh i would say give them a try , because one of my keeper is a cactido , very vigorous , clone take in less than a week and she is one of the favorite of my people along grapestomper og and pugsbreath because mine got a very strong facemelting high and taste is very good on mine


my Cactido got chewn up by locusts & K9 badly but still bounced back to be a largish plant of medium yield, buds were not dense but high is great...for seeded buds that is!


----------



## jwreck (Jun 12, 2017)

greencropper said:


> my Cactido got chewn up by locusts & K9 badly but still bounced back to be a largish plant of medium yield, buds were not dense but high is great...for seeded buds that is!


she was determined


----------



## greencropper (Jun 12, 2017)

jwreck said:


> she was determined


mmmmm & she produced approx 3k offspring with her Cannarado Barney Rubble BF...hoping Mr Rubble will add some chunkiness to her buds!


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jun 13, 2017)

aint been on here in a while fi, id share a few shots of animal pie keeper EDIT: this grow was all organic with vermacrop organics soil


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 13, 2017)

Jelly breath just about done.
 
bonus bud side by side. Jelly breath to right, exotic's grease monkey to left....looking like long lost twins


----------



## CareStaker (Jun 14, 2017)

Some dried *Dolato* buds, #1 pheno shorter with lots of color, #2 pheno taller sativa leaner, pale green grease machine. 

 


#2 pheno, no color, but plenty to like, more sativa of the two I caught.


----------



## the gnome (Jun 14, 2017)

those look great CS, you did a great job on those,
I have a few in 12/12 myself that are frosting up Xtremely well 
no fuss at all, basic luv-n-nutes and they thrive
haven't much at all on dolato's
nice to see it getting a thumbs up


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 14, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Jelly breath just about done.
> View attachment 3960366
> bonus bud side by side. Jelly breath to right, exotic's grease monkey to left....looking like long lost twins
> View attachment 3960374


what smells are you getting from her. nice looking lady btw


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 14, 2017)

OGKBv2.1 one of my 2 out of ten that don't suck. Only 3 made it to be worthy of flowering. Couple runts and a couple herms. This one ain't very OGKB either but is a good yielder.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jun 15, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> what smells are you getting from her. nice looking lady btw


Thanks man, but sorry to tell you i don't know what they smell like. I am horrible with smells,plus i'm sick right now, so i couldn't figure it out if i tried. Definitely unique, not skunk, not citrus, not pine, not gas....but very pungent. I just can't put a finger on it. There is definitely a sweeter floral smell like roses, or flowers, but there is a pungent aspect that i just can't nail down. I was going to cull this strain, but everyone else likes it too much.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 17, 2017)

Even after my subpar OGKB 2.1 experience I guess you can can call me a sucker.

Got Dream Weaver and Lemon-Lime Punch. Also Cactido pushed down the line.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 18, 2017)

I was getting worried about these but they all popped.


----------



## Bean Busy (Jun 18, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> I was getting worried about these but they all popped.
> View attachment 3962972



Hope you find a gem in the pack, I still got my pack from the original release


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 18, 2017)

So jealous of those rainbow cookies seen such killer phenos


----------



## BMWEATER (Jun 18, 2017)

CareStaker said:


> Some dried *Dolato* buds, #1 pheno shorter with lots of color, #2 pheno taller sativa leaner, pale green grease machine.
> 
> View attachment 3960850 View attachment 3960851
> 
> ...



I'm dying to get a cut of this from a friend who's running them now! Such a great cross


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 18, 2017)

If anyone has a cut of Rainbow Cookies in Socal I wouldn't mind lol.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 19, 2017)

Dosido leaning OGKBv2.1. A Non In Herm Genetic thankfully. Got about 8-10 days left we will see.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 24, 2017)

Done with IHG. This is now 3 separate strains that hermed on me. This is platinum buffalo.. you know the one they charge you more for and give you less of. These chuckers are quickly becoming Cali Connection 2.0

No wonder this thread is dead lately.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 24, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Done with IHG. This is now 3 separate strains that hermed on me. This is platinum buffalo.. you know the one they charge you more for and give you less of. These chuckers are quickly becoming Cali Connection 2.0
> 
> No wonder this thread is dead lately. View attachment 3966403 View attachment 3966404 View attachment 3966405


id be pissed too..guess i was lucky no herms with 4 different IHG strains including Plat Buff grown out these last 4mths?


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jun 24, 2017)

I've done 6 each of the timeless montage and the jellybreath and have had no herm's so maybe I've just been lucky. Both are excellent smoke!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 24, 2017)

I've got some OGKB V2.1s and a white animal that aren't herming on me and look great but this is fucking stupid. I wish I could blame environment but I got 15 other healthy ass plants.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 24, 2017)

Platinum angel a few phenos


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 24, 2017)

I hope that CSI humbolt produce better seeds..  Coz I wanna try them..


----------



## ray098 (Jun 24, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Done with IHG. This is now 3 separate strains that hermed on me. This is platinum buffalo.. you know the one they charge you more for and give you less of. These chuckers are quickly becoming Cali Connection 2.0
> 
> No wonder this thread is dead lately. View attachment 3966403 View attachment 3966404 View attachment 3966405


thats bad news i feel for you i really wanted to buy the pb and ogkb but now i think i will save my money for something else was the other strain that went herm reg or fem


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 24, 2017)

ray098 said:


> thats bad news i feel for you i really wanted to buy the pb and ogkb but now i think i will save my money for something else was the other strain that went herm reg or fem


Only herms i have ever had are from feminized beans to be fair. Fem Sin Mint Cookies were a full on shit show from Sin City seeds too. But if i'm buying regs i sure as shit would choose someone over IHG anyways.


----------



## ray098 (Jun 24, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Platinum angel a few phenos View attachment 3966416View attachment 3966417 View attachment 3966418View attachment 3966419


Then i see pics like these and it makes me want to roll the dice lol


----------



## greencropper (Jun 24, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Platinum angel a few phenos View attachment 3966416View attachment 3966417 View attachment 3966418View attachment 3966419


damn lookin good there!...seems anything hit with that Platinum becomes a seeek phuck resin machine!


----------



## BMWEATER (Jun 24, 2017)

Honestly I would be super bitter if they all came out hermeded. You spend so much time and money it's a big set back. 

Currently I'm running the Platinum Gorilla Glue & La Platina and have had no issues with herm. The person I got my clone from has been running each of them three times with no issues. I'll have to thank the leaf gods we don't have that with our girls.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Done with IHG. This is now 3 separate strains that hermed on me. This is platinum buffalo.. you know the one they charge you more for and give you less of. These chuckers are quickly becoming Cali Connection 2.0
> 
> No wonder this thread is dead lately.


I've ran Animal Pie, Rainbow Cookies, and Lemon Crippler several times each, Triple OG and Dolato a couple of times, and Timeless Montage, Purple GSG x AC, Cookies and Creme x Dosidos once or twice each. I'm sure I'm forgetting something.....never had a herm.

I've got Animal Pie and Rainbow Cookies in bloom now, both doing killer at 5 weeks.

If the thread seems dead, I'd suggest that's symptomatic of RIU in general since the multiple crashes earlier in the year. I stopped posting in here mostly because I've reviewed and posted all my varieties run to finish, and repeat reviews seem kind of pointless.



greencropper said:


> id be pissed too..guess i was lucky no herms with 4 different IHG strains including Plat Buff grown out these last 4mths?


Looks to me that the vast majority of people that's posted on this thread have had positive results, with a couple exceptions. I'm happy to be with you among the "lucky" ones.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 25, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I've ran Animal Pie, Rainbow Cookies, and Lemon Crippler several times each, Triple OG and Dolato a couple of times, and Timeless Montage, Purple GSG x AC, Cookies and Creme x Dosidos once or twice each. I'm sure I'm forgetting something.....never had a herm.
> 
> I've got Animal Pie and Rainbow Cookies in bloom now, both doing killer at 5 weeks.
> 
> ...


Outta all those you ran and running what's your best yielder, most potent, and best flavor profile?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Outta all those you ran and running what's your best yielder, most potent, and best flavor profile?


Best yielder: Triple OG and Dolato got huge stretch in the same tent then completely filled in, even after I had to chop the main tops for space 3 weeks into bloom.

Most potent: Cookies and Creme x Dosidos. Also the lowest yielder.

Best flavor: Rainbow Cookies by a mile. Also qualifies for the "best overall strain" because of + potency and vg yield.....and consistency from bean to bean, which is why I keep popping one for each new run.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 25, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Best yielder: Triple OG and Dolato got huge stretch in the same tent then completely filled in, even after I had to chop the main tops for space 3 weeks into bloom.
> 
> Most potent: Cookies and Creme x Dosidos. Also the lowest yielder.
> 
> Best flavor: Rainbow Cookies by a mile. Also qualifies for the "best overall strain" because of + potency and vg yield.....and consistency from bean to bean, which is why I keep popping one for each new run.


You ever hit RC with a nice male?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> You ever hit RC with a nice male?


No....I only do a once a year pollen chuck outside on the deck, and have been trying to use vanished strains [ Ancient OG], or nearly extinct. I failed reversing a Goji last year, but in so failing, ended up with the excellent Orgi and Big Smith crosses. I'm hoping to get an Ancient Orgi this time around....will put them out in a couple of weeks.

I got an extra pack of RC, and still have 9 left, so might consider a pollen chuck with it next year when the beans are almost gone.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 25, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> No....I only do a once a year pollen chuck outside on the deck, and have been trying to use vanished strains [ Ancient OG], or nearly extinct. I failed reversing a Goji last year, but in so failing, ended up with the excellent Orgi and Big Smith crosses. I'm hoping to get an Ancient Orgi this time around....will put them out in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I got an extra pack of RC, and still have 9 left, so might consider a pollen chuck with it next year when the beans are almost gone.


If you don't mind post a pic of your best RC pheno thanks


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> If you don't mind post a pic of your best RC pheno thanks


I won't say it's the best, but this was the first and second. They've been very consistent, looking like these more often than not.

#1
  
#2


----------



## kona gold (Jun 25, 2017)

Update of Decepticon.
So far out of the three:
All are extremely resinous.
Two have very solid bud structure, and one is more stretchy with very large pods.
Hard to describe the smells. Not really getting any cookie smell, bit never had gg#4 so don't have anything to compare. Bit more on the sweet side, with some kind of weird funk. One is more pungent than the rest. About 7 weeks in so far, so fragrance might still be finalizing.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 25, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Update of Decepticon.
> So far out of the three:
> All are extremely resinous.
> Two have very solid bud structure, and one is more stretchy with very large pods.
> Hard to describe the smells. Not really getting any cookie smell, bit never had gg#4 so don't have anything to compare. Bit more on the sweet side, with some kind of weird funk. One is more pungent than the rest. About 7 weeks in so far, so fragrance might still be finalizing.


we gonna have to nag for pics lol?


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I've ran Animal Pie, Rainbow Cookies, and Lemon Crippler several times each, Triple OG and Dolato a couple of times, and Timeless Montage, Purple GSG x AC, Cookies and Creme x Dosidos once or twice each. I'm sure I'm forgetting something.....never had a herm.
> 
> I've got Animal Pie and Rainbow Cookies in bloom now, both doing killer at 5 weeks.
> 
> ...


People will always say its the breeder fault before tcheking if they didn't made a mistake... all my ihg had a rough grow et very very little care ,they was growing almost by themselves and never had an herm and like you the one who are supposed to be hermie prone turned out pure fire for me...


----------



## higher self (Jun 26, 2017)

Not from IHG but my recent herm was a plant I had in a solo cup I put it in flower ahead of clone I had in bigger pot. So the solo cup plant herms while the other is herm free. I always try to keep 2 clones around when I flower for reasons like this. It's a pain but with these cookie strains you have to follow up & make sure. I'm definitely not going to be growing a lot of cookie strains going forward, one keeper is good for me. I'm itching to pop my Jelly Breath seeds though!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> If you don't mind post a pic of your best RC pheno thanks





















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 26, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I forgot you was running RC Kmog. How you like RC compared to your lemon crippler?


----------



## greencropper (Jun 26, 2017)

was 2 left a moment ago?...thinking these will be great for pollen chucks being regs


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 26, 2017)

@kmog33 She still gonna fatten up a bit eh? Got that super dense nug look to it.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I forgot you was running RC Kmog. How you like RC compared to your lemon crippler?


I liked my rc a lot so I kept it, I didn't like any pheno of lemon crippler I got. No lemons, all Jack herrer terpz on my pack...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jun 26, 2017)

Weird ass mutant bitch but boy am I glad I kept her cookies&creamxdosidos


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 26, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3967827 Weird ass mutant bitch but boy am I glad I kept her cookies&creamxdosidos


EXACTLY what I got with the one I ran - a runt with pitiful yield. But as I said, the most potent IHG I've ran. And it gave me a seed.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 27, 2017)

anyone searching for these? oddly they wont show up in the IHG search, you must type 'zilky' in search box then they appear


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 27, 2017)

Ogkb v2.1 one of my two ogkb leaners. Getting the chop in probably 4 days.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 27, 2017)

Group shot of my two ogkb leaners. One on the left was just put in the darkroom for 48 hours then the chop.

It was grown in FFOF while the rest of my tent was grown in Royal Gold Coco Kings Mix (including that bud on the right). As a result I never made a separate nutes solution for the FFOF and it got neglected a lot and was in front of my oscilating fan.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jun 28, 2017)

Ran ihg dosido x cookies n cream in flower tent along with a cali con gsc pheno ive had for yrs, the dosido threw some nanners and i ended up gettin 10-12 seeds out the cc gsc which ive never had a bean in ever...this is the accidental seeds grew out...pretty excited still have 6 more beans of it pretty confident they all fems as was grower error (small lightleak)


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 28, 2017)

Triple oh gee said:


> Ran ihg dosido x cookies n cream in flower tent along with a cali con gsc pheno ive had for yrs, the dosido threw some nanners and i ended up gettin 10-12 seeds out the cc gsc which ive never had a bean in ever...this is the accidental seeds grew out...pretty excited still have 6 more beans of it pretty confident they all fems as was grower error (small lightleak)View attachment 3968517 View attachment 3968518


 Decent


----------



## Jgray766 (Jul 1, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I've finished 3 - 2 lemon cripplers, both very good potency. One large, with a lemon taste I don't care much for; the smaller has basically no taste and smell, and it's my preference of the 2. A good friend was 'fried' by the lemon pheno.
> 
> Popped 2 animal pie, and one just didn't care about life much at all from birth, so I granted it's death wish. The survivor was large and bushy, and produced a good yield of very tasty and potent nugs. One of my favorite smokes at the moment. I have 4 purple animal kush '_mislabeled' _ regfems a couple weeks from birth.
> 
> For all the hiccups, so far so good as far as quality results, imo.


Lmao that was halairious even if it is old....didn't care about life from birth lmao I can't make this shit up


----------



## Jgray766 (Jul 1, 2017)

Well I have some IHG Grand Double Purple coming from Neptune and I haven't read too much about it. I will run them in a 5 gal pot along with my skywalker and alien rift if I ever get em lolz...I love the unique taste and smell of purple and GDP and it's a heavy indica. Anyone have any reports on this strain?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 1, 2017)

Another Ogkb 2.1 getting the 48-72 hr dark treatment. This one probably yielded 4 times the amount as my runt.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jul 1, 2017)

greencropper said:


> anyone searching for these? oddly they wont show up in the IHG search, you must type 'zilky' in search box then they appear
> View attachment 3968090


Neptune has a shit load of strains for 80 bucks
A 10
Pack just ordered my
Grand double purple gdpxpurplehulk and now I'm about to get some OG alien rift and I'll be in trouble for blowing so much cash but it will be worth it when my man smokes it!!!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 2, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Neptune has a shit load of strains for 80 bucks
> A 10
> Pack just ordered my
> Grand double purple gdpxpurplehulk and now I'm about to get some OG alien rift and I'll be in trouble for blowing so much cash but it will be worth it when my man smokes it!!!


Aren't most Regs by them $80?


----------



## Jgray766 (Jul 2, 2017)

Yes but seedsgeek has some fems for 120. La platina has an la confidential parentage and also other fems are on sale for 120.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jul 2, 2017)

Actually a lot of the fems are on sale but some are $160 instead of the $150 Neptune sells for and then annanuki sales for like $50
To $140
So actually annunaki has the best pricing


----------



## Jgray766 (Jul 2, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Neptune has a shit load of strains for 80 bucks
> A 10
> Pack just ordered my
> Grand double purple gdpxpurplehulk and now I'm about to get some OG alien rift and I'll be in trouble for blowing so much cash but it will be worth it when my man smokes it!!!


They have the silky Johnson too and I think it's $100


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 2, 2017)

My runt Ogkb V2.1 @ 48hrs of hanging.
Not as bad as @Kitchenhawk but still pretty sad in overall bud size and yield.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 4, 2017)

So my Pink Dragon I force flowered ended up being male..quite a shame really..the smell he had in veg was potent and overpowering..I threw him outside and he still stinks wonderful.

On the other hand..my Purple Animal Kush freebie bean that made it up is in flower now..2.5-3wks in and got some decent golf ball size nugs forming and you can see lots of frost..cant wait to see it finish. As always I will post pics once they start lookin sexier.


----------



## CT203 (Jul 5, 2017)

What are some good yielding strains from IHG?


----------



## CT203 (Jul 5, 2017)

I still have the Dosidos x Double Purple Doja freebies from them. Gonna start those soon


----------



## greencropper (Jul 5, 2017)

CT203 said:


> What are some good yielding strains from IHG?


the Platinum Buffalo, Timeless Montage & Cactido were pretty good yielders for me recently, Do-Lato was not as much


----------



## kona gold (Jul 5, 2017)

Decpticon


----------



## Sir72 (Jul 5, 2017)

Can't wait to see how the gorilla dosha and animal blues turn out.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 5, 2017)

Tanana Kush day 45


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 6, 2017)

Trimmed and jarred my runt ass OGKB V2.1. 


Lol. Wow.
Not as sad if you fluff the jar up a bit I guess. This is a 2 month veg by the way lol. It tried.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 6, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Trimmed and jarred my runt ass OGKB V2.1.
> 
> View attachment 3973231
> Lol. Wow.
> ...


certainly not much yield but it looks dank as fcuk! are you happy with the smoke?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 6, 2017)

greencropper said:


> certainly not much yield but it looks dank as fcuk! are you happy with the smoke?


It does look dank. The main nugs (few of them that there are) are nice and dense. Super gas smell right now we will see how the cure goes. Trich coverage is good and pretty damn resiny)sticky. Haven't smoked it yet since my buddy gave me some of his Iron Lotus and I just love that shit lately.


----------



## Jgray766 (Jul 6, 2017)

Man I bet it's gonna be some good smoke. I have a double purple in dirt...don't matter what it turns out to be bc I don't have a lot of room in my tent. No worries I'll have it seperated while it matures. I wish I had a buddy that gave me herb....Im that buddy that gives out samples of what I grow but I can't seem to get anyone to bring me shit lol


----------



## trippnface (Jul 6, 2017)

greencropper said:


> the Platinum Buffalo, Timeless Montage & Cactido were pretty good yielders for me recently, Do-Lato was not as much


running 2 buffalo outdoor right now; got fingers crossed. 

and dope profile pic. gotta hold dem pokemons down.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 6, 2017)

trippnface said:


> running 2 buffalo outdoor right now; got fingers crossed.
> 
> and dope profile pic. gotta hold dem pokemons down.


lol...thats actually Ling Ling from Drawn Together, nice..mine were outdoors too & they put up with a lot of adversity thrown at them weatherwise, ended up with 2, different phenos, one very purpy & the other a real nice deep golden brown dank look, both ultra coated in sugar, not real good at describing terpines but it was a heavy musky type, im pretty much sold on the Platinum & thinking probably everything its touched will be special, not sure but i read somewhere IHG is using the Platinum Buffalo as an entry in some cup or other?...i cant give an unviolated smoke report because both were fully seeded up and put through sieves etc that goes with the shucking method...but it was still damn nice lol


----------



## trippnface (Jul 7, 2017)

greencropper said:


> lol...thats actually Ling Ling from Drawn Together, nice..mine were outdoors too & they put up with a lot of adversity thrown at them weatherwise, ended up with 2, different phenos, one very purpy & the other a real nice deep golden brown dank look, both ultra coated in sugar, not real good at describing terpines but it was a heavy musky type, im pretty much sold on the Platinum & thinking probably everything its touched will be special, not sure but i read somewhere IHG is using the Platinum Buffalo as an entry in some cup or other?...i cant give an unviolated smoke report because both were fully seeded up and put through sieves etc that goes with the shucking method...but it was still damn nice lol


what in the fuck; i had to look ling ling up; only to have a massive flashback and recall that show from somewhere in my mind insane. seriously just thought that was raichu for a sec lol. good report; i only have 2 going right now; sounds exciting for sure though!


----------



## greencropper (Jul 7, 2017)

trippnface said:


> what in the fuck; i had to look ling ling up; only to have a massive flashback and recall that show from somewhere in my mind insane. seriously just thought that was raichu for a sec lol. good report; i only have 2 going right now; sounds exciting for sure though!


lol for sure that show will go down in the 'anals' of history as one of the most bizarre hehehe, yeah that Platinum!, maybe obtain more of it in one form or other? bit loaded up now as it is


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 7, 2017)

Heres some early flower shots of my Purple Animal Kush

I hate taking early flower pics , just to basic but I liked the amount of frost early on I have high hopes for this gal.


----------



## higher self (Jul 7, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Heres some early flower shots of my Purple Animal Kush
> 
> I hate taking early flower pics , just to basic but I liked the amount of frost early on I have high hopes for this gal.
> 
> View attachment 3974147


As always nice photos! How many days is that, haha that defiantly ain't no basic bitch.



greencropper said:


> lol for sure that show will go down in the 'anals' of history as one of the most bizarre hehehe, yeah that Platinum!, maybe obtain more of it in one form or other? bit loaded up now as it is


"Ling-Ling is a violent and homicidal spoof of Pikachu" lol man I gotta check that out now.


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 7, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Heres some early flower shots of my Purple Animal Kush
> 
> I hate taking early flower pics , just to basic but I liked the amount of frost early on I have high hopes for this gal.
> 
> View attachment 3974147


Looks awesome bro. You wont be disapointed. Mine has a sandlewood smell or something- great taste cookie dom as most cookies are ime. 
Turns completely purple by end of 9 and going into ten. Starts around 6 or 7 weeks.
Excited to see yours!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 8, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Looks awesome bro. You wont be disapointed. Mine has a sandlewood smell or something- great taste cookie dom as most cookies are ime.
> Turns completely purple by end of 9 and going into ten. Starts around 6 or 7 weeks.
> Excited to see yours!


Thanks, good to know a rough flower time and thx for the info


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 12, 2017)

White animal 4-1/2 weeks in bloom


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice man. Here is a shot I just took of my White Animal I got going in a 3gal.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 12, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Nice man. Here is a shot I just took of my White Animal I got going in a 3gal.
> 
> View attachment 3976975 View attachment 3976977


Nice plant what's the smell on her ?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 12, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Nice plant what's the smell on her ?


Pungent sourness, a little lemony. Slight sweetness to it but more stink.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 12, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Pungent sourness, a little lemony. Slight sweetness to it but more stink.


It looks like killer smoke. And she photogenic AF.


----------



## higher self (Jul 13, 2017)

All this Jelly Breath hype from IHG I had to pop one my damn self lol!


----------



## higher self (Jul 14, 2017)

Damn they used to be freebies now selling for $200 a pack. I swear IHG will be selling packs for $300 next year smh! Doesn't thug pug have the same cross with Peanut Butter Breath? IHG is a ripoff now, glad I got the good freebies from the dank team.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 14, 2017)

higher self said:


> Damn they used to be freebies now seeking for $200 a pack. I swear IHG will be selling packs for $300 next year smh!


 Not to me.


----------



## higher self (Jul 14, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Not to me.


About to chuck the hell out of this Jelly Breath lol. They won't be taking my money anymore with the hype strains. Only got the Purp Punch cross on a discount lol, I rather get their Sillky Johnson gear something a bit more original & not overpriced.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yeah miss the days of 80$ 10 packs of fems


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 14, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Yeah miss the days of 80$ 10 packs of fems


Shid 75$ when Sub was selling them.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jul 14, 2017)

higher self said:


> About to chuck the hell out of this Jelly Breath lol. They won't be taking my money anymore with the hype strains. Only got the Purp Punch cross on a discount lol, I rather get their Sillky Johnson gear something a bit more original & not overpriced.


Gromer had stated before in IG comments that they are partners and work together. For all we know jelly breath may be the same as PB breath, but they probably just share a parent. I'm sitting on two packs of PB breath, and never popped them b/c i wasn't too impressed with Jelly breath. It is still in my garden b/c those that consume the most of it like it a lot.....different strokes for different folks. I only ran 3 seeds, 3 phenos(one was complete garbage), still have two left. Never would i have ever thought they would be going for $200 a pack.


----------



## higher self (Jul 14, 2017)

eastcoastled said:


> Gromer had stated before in IG comments that they are partners and work together. For all we know jelly breath may be the same as PB breath, but they probably just share a parent. I'm sitting on two packs of PB breath, and never popped them b/c i wasn't too impressed with Jelly breath. It is still in my garden b/c those that consume the most of it like it a lot.....different strokes for different folks. I only ran 3 seeds, 3 phenos(one was complete garbage), still have two left. Never would i have ever thought they would be going for $200 a pack.


I wanted the PB but figured I already have Jelly Breath. Crazy you didn't like it it looks killer, I'd give the PB the edge just because there regs. Didn't know Gromer & them were partners.



hockeybry2 said:


> Yeah miss the days of 80$ 10 packs of fems


That was just last year though!!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Jul 14, 2017)

Cookies & cream x dosidos love this smoke almost done


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 14, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Cookies & cream x dosidos love this smoke almost done


I concur.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 15, 2017)

higher self said:


> Damn they used to be freebies now selling for $200 a pack. I swear IHG will be selling packs for $300 next year smh! Doesn't thug pug have the same cross with Peanut Butter Breath? IHG is a ripoff now, glad I got the good freebies from the dank team.


I dont even care now, they can have pure fire but starting from 60$ the pack To 300$ i just Call this greedyness , like a déjà vu with ggg lol


----------



## greencropper (Jul 15, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> I dont even care now, they can have pure fire but starting from 60$ the pack To 300$ i just Call this greedyness , like a déjà vu with ggg lol


your right i think man, though theres still some bargains there in the regs to be had...Platinum Silk looks right down the alley for a pollen chucker!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 15, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> I dont even care now, they can have pure fire but starting from 60$ the pack To 300$ i just Call this greedyness , like a déjà vu with ggg lol





higher self said:


> Damn they used to be freebies now selling for $200 a pack. I swear IHG will be selling packs for $300 next year smh! Doesn't thug pug have the same cross with Peanut Butter Breath? IHG is a ripoff now, glad I got the good freebies from the dank team.


Wiat what what. Inhouse see's himself in the $200 breeder.. He was in a good lane at the bohdi price point..


----------



## v.s one (Jul 16, 2017)

greencropper said:


> your right i think man, though theres still some bargains there in the regs to be had...Platinum Silk looks right down the alley for a pollen chucker!


LOL


----------



## greencropper (Jul 16, 2017)

dunno whether seedsgeek got this price right?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2017)

hilarious - the only thing more funny will be when someone reports buying a pack.


----------



## Kitchenhawk (Jul 16, 2017)

It's because they were selling cuts of Jellybreath at Chalice last week. Now they rerelease and it's super expensive.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 17, 2017)

Updated shots of white animal


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 17, 2017)

greencropper said:


> dunno whether seedsgeek got this price right?
> View attachment 3978909


Crazy. Got these as freebies


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Updated shots of white animal View attachment 3979674 View attachment 3979675 View attachment 3979676 View attachment 3979672


Damn you killing fam. What she smell like


----------



## greencropper (Jul 17, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Crazy. Got these as freebies


 noticing this happening with another bank too lately(Greenpoint) prices used to be an alround reasonable amount...but when some show to be more desirable than others all of a sudden price has lept over the 200 mark, just keeping up with Archives & others methods i guess?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2017)

greencropper said:


> noticing this happening with another bank too lately(Greenpoint) prices used to be an alround reasonable amount...but when some show to be more desirable than others all of a sudden price has lept over the 200 mark, just keeping up with Archives & others methods i guess?


Man you can't find one Greenpoint strain that's over 200$. Plus if you take into consideration the auctions, discount codes, plus gold when you purchase you aren't paying much at all.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 17, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn you killing fam. What she smell like


Thank you. She's very greasy to the touch has on OG smell with a hint of something sweet can't place it yet. She still has 3-4 weeks to go.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2017)

greencropper said:


> View attachment 3979717
> but yes GP does have some great auctions & sales...im a believer!


Copper chem is 21$ for one seed but 187$ for the pack fam.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 17, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man you can't find one Greenpoint strain that's over 200$. Plus if you take into consideration the auctions, discount codes, plus gold when you purchase you aren't paying much at all.


my bad you are correct, i added 10 single seeds to get over 200 squids, 187 for 10 pack! still its getting pretty damn pricey


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2017)

greencropper said:


> my bad you are correct, i added 10 single seeds to get over 200 squids, 187 for 10 pack! still its getting pretty damn pricey


Most banks was selling citrus farmer F2's for $150. I got 4 packs off Greenpoint for $200. Let me know when you find a bank that gives you 50% plus off


----------



## greencropper (Jul 17, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Most banks was selling citrus farmer F2's for $150. I got 4 packs off Greenpoint for $200. Let me know when you find a bank that gives you 50% plus off


nice deal there! ive got some similar deals from Greenpoint as you, i was only noting prices for some of their stock is going up compared to 1yr ago when 'everything' was the same price, i scored DVG Starbux from Neptune for 85 recently ...not quite 50% but still a good deal too


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 18, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Updated shots of white animal View attachment 3979674 View attachment 3979675 View attachment 3979676 View attachment 3979672


Whats that rust dry on the leafs?? 
I see that it doesnt bother you...


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 18, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> Whats that rust dry on the leafs??
> I see that it doesnt bother you...


I believe it's A nutrient deficiency that I picked up in veg that I tried to correct with foliar feeding. But if you can diagnose please as I'm just guessing


----------



## v.s one (Jul 18, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Updated shots of white animal View attachment 3979674 View attachment 3979675 View attachment 3979676 View attachment 3979672


Good job. It looks like she responded well to the bondage.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 18, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Good job. It looks like she responded well to the bondage.


Thank you sir 

Some just like to be tied up I guess


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 19, 2017)

Couple pictures of my non runt OGKB leaning OGKB v2.1 . They been curing for like 5 days. Went in the jar at a great time for a long slow cure. These things are sticky and dense. Nice kushy stinky gas smell to it as well. Pretty impressed with this one.


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 22, 2017)

Thug pug Dead banana fem on right in house genetics platinum s1 on left


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 22, 2017)

Platinum gorilla on left csi humbolt branded purple that got dug up by an animal on right


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 22, 2017)

OGKB V2.1 been curing about 10 days bout to crack into it.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 24, 2017)

White animal week 6 in bloom. Starting to see some blue/purple on the leaves


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 24, 2017)

Just an update on a late guerilla grow, i get mite and wasn't able To get rid of them, i just put everyone outside in 5 gallons pot of old dirt from my no till, amended with happy frog and it was a good choice 

Cactido: she was a good mom but i cant deal with mite anymore, and no more clone from people for me!!! She dont have a lot of sun but in 1 month she is 3times bigger and Guess what no sign of mite i saw some little predator patrolling on her  

Animal pie: this one belong To m'y lady, its her first grow , she is healty and grow taller but she get munched by a pest and i dont know wich one... if someone can help please!!! also she has a very strong gas smell , you can smell from far, i wonder how she will be in flower


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 24, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Just an update on a late guerilla grow, i get mite and wasn't able To get rid of them, i just put everyone outside in 5 gallons pot of old dirt from my no till, amended with happy frog and it was a good choice
> 
> Cactido: she was a good mom but i cant deal with mite anymore, and no more clone from people for me!!! She dont have a lot of sun but in 1 month she is 3times bigger and Guess what no sign of mite i saw some little predator patrolling on her View attachment 3983902 View attachment 3983905
> 
> Animal pie: this one belong To m'y lady, its her first grow , she is healty and grow taller but she get munched by a pest and i dont know wich one... if someone can help please!!! also she has a very strong gas smell , you can smell from far, i wonder how she will be in flower View attachment 3983918 View attachment 3983919 View attachment 3983920


Possibly caterpillar damage


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 24, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Possibly caterpillar damage


I wonder about that because there no sign of Caterpillar ( shit , track etc) maybe grasshopper but no sign of them too what should i use against caterpillar?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jul 24, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> I wonder about that because there no sign of Caterpillar ( shit , track etc) maybe grasshopper but no sign of them too what should i use against caterpillar?


Not sure tbh I've never had them be an issue. Good luck happy growing


----------



## SoOLED (Jul 24, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 3978121 Cookies & cream x dosidos love this smoke almost done


I'm doing this run right now ATM, shes a stringy one huh; the pack i got was CCXdosidos called DiscoFunk, it was a freebee. i got two phenos out of them.

yours looks great though.

IHG, was built on their black cherry X's it was so solid they just blew up. but if you cant get just the black cherry pie seeds REG, I highly recommend the strain.

I am only less then a week on the flip, ill post pics when there is something to show.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 24, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Just an update on a late guerilla grow, i get mite and wasn't able To get rid of them, i just put everyone outside in 5 gallons pot of old dirt from my no till, amended with happy frog and it was a good choice
> 
> Cactido: she was a good mom but i cant deal with mite anymore, and no more clone from people for me!!! She dont have a lot of sun but in 1 month she is 3times bigger and Guess what no sign of mite i saw some little predator patrolling on her View attachment 3983902 View attachment 3983905
> 
> Animal pie: this one belong To m'y lady, its her first grow , she is healty and grow taller but she get munched by a pest and i dont know wich one... if someone can help please!!! also she has a very strong gas smell , you can smell from far, i wonder how she will be in flower View attachment 3983918 View attachment 3983919 View attachment 3983920


lookin like caterpillar damage there, though not specifically for caterpillar and works well against mites Eco-Oil is a beneficial/predator insect attractant such as wasp & mantis, i plaster my plants with it every 3wks.



also anything with spinosad is good gear for reducing insect numbers

i paint the main stems with the Yates every mth


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 26, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> I'm doing this run right now ATM, shes a stringy one huh; the pack i got was CCXdosidos called DiscoFunk, it was a freebee. i got two phenos out of them.
> 
> yours looks great though.
> 
> ...


If it was discofunk i think its: white funk x dosido. Im running one now that was a freebie.


----------



## SoOLED (Jul 26, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> If it was discofunk i think its: white funk x dosido. Im running one now that was a freebie.


yes, I dug up the little zip-lock with the label and this is correct.

ill get some pics up, they are just over a week on the flip.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 26, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> I wonder about that because there no sign of Caterpillar ( shit , track etc) maybe grasshopper but no sign of them too what should i use against caterpillar?


Not grasshopper, they strip the leafs like this
https://www.instagram.com/p/BW3QIdgD213/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0


I suggest looking under the leafs and a pyrethrian spray.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 26, 2017)

Purple Animal Kush around week 4. I'm calling this one the Lean/Sizzurp pheno because it smells like straight Actavis!


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 26, 2017)

Discofunk
taken 7-16. 
Apparently I only took day room photos last time and never did night room. Lame. So these are kinda old.
Ill get all new pics today/tonight for everything. It will come down in 12 days.


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 26, 2017)

PAK from the same time. Now I remember I only took photos of stuff I was taking down. Duh.
Last two with flash. No purple yet in the pics, but it has some now.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 26, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Purple Animal Kush around week 4. I'm calling this one the Lean/Sizzurp pheno because it smells like straight Actavis!


is yours purping up too?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jul 26, 2017)

greencropper said:


> is yours purping up too?


Yup! You can see the tips starting to purp on this pheno. Looking like the keeper of the pack so far


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 27, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Not grasshopper, they strip the leafs like this
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BW3QIdgD213/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
> 
> 
> I suggest looking under the leafs and a pyrethrian spray.


Nothing under the leave or on the soil


----------



## the gnome (Jul 29, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> JGuess what no sign of mite i saw some little predator patrolling on her
> but she get munched by a pest and i dont know wich one... if someone can help please!!! also she has a very strong gas smell , you can smell from far, i wonder how she will be in flower


ive had these before madininagyal,
your prob is caused by tiny catapillars similar to leaf miners 
one of them doing that type damage are Cabbage loopers they're caterpillars of the Noctuidae moth. They can be found pretty much all over the globe and wreak havoc on your garden if not destroyed. When it comes to cannabis plants it will eat the leaves, stems and even your prize buds. They call it looper because of the way it arches it’s back as it crawls.
They are tricky to spot as the moth lays single eggs under the leaves. As they grow, they are the same color as the leaves and tend to lurk on the underside. They even burrow into the flowers where they munch their way out. Look out for buds that are turning brown and starting to wilt.

If you see holes in your leaves like yours pictured then you have some kind of caterpillar. Spend some time to track them down or else they’ll continue to destroy your plant until they start their transformation into a moth.
Simply pick them them off and destroy. This could be the best option if you’re close to harvest or only have a couple of plants. Look around where the damage looks the freshest. You can also find them by their tell tale trails of tiny poop.

Use an organic pesticide
In case the plant is still in vegetative stage or pre-flowering then you can spray with BT, bacillus thuringiensis, a bacteria that once consumed by the worm will kill it within a couple of days. You could also use something which contains the active ingredient spinosad which does much the same thing.

Biological pest control
Tiny trichogramma wasps lay their eggs in the caterpillars eggs so you must act early. The babies then emerge from the egg instead of a hungry caterpillar.

*Prevention*
To prevent them appearing in the first place, spray diluted neem oil on your plant every 10 days. This makes the leaves non edible to caterpillars a bonus is a direct hit will kill them.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 29, 2017)

the gnome said:


> ive had these before madininagyal,
> your prob is caused by tiny catapillars similar to leaf miners
> one of them doing that type damage are Cabbage loopers they're caterpillars of the Noctuidae moth. They can be found pretty much all over the globe and wreak havoc on your garden if not destroyed. When it comes to cannabis plants it will eat the leaves, stems and even your prize buds. They call it looper because of the way it arches it’s back as it crawls.
> They are tricky to spot as the moth lays single eggs under the leaves. As they grow, they are the same color as the leaves and tend to lurk on the underside. They even burrow into the flowers where they munch their way out. Look out for buds that are turning brown and starting to wilt.
> ...


Tanks i wasn't sure but now i Will give them some bt before its too late


----------



## the gnome (Jul 29, 2017)

actually I didn't have a prob with them spreading, i kept eradicating the tiny moths I'd see and they infectedleaves were snipped and destroyed so the
life cycle was broken pretty quick afew 2-3wks, picking the infected leaves what really did the trick, but I'm indoors.
you being outside presents a much bigger/different prob as there's an endless supply of moths unlike your leaves, and catapillars big or tiny as we've all seen are eating machines and they'll munchmunchmunch their way til they either run out of food or get their wing and flyaway to lay more eggs and start all over again 
my leaves were never 1/4 as bad as yours in the pic.
hope the BT works madiningyal


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 29, 2017)

Those moths that lay eggs/caterpillars will ruin an entire garden. Quick. Bug shit everywhere.


----------



## lootolsin (Jul 30, 2017)

Rainbow Cookies. Day 40.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 30, 2017)

This Wil be my first grow with in house genetics. I picked up a pack of the double purple hulk yesterday and I tried looking and I can't find any info on the strain. Does anyone here have any info on it or can u point me in the right direction I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 30, 2017)

How is mendo glue?


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jul 30, 2017)

I asked a long time ago what Purple Hulk was and was told Double Purple Doja, purple Diesel and a couple of house favorites


----------



## Jgray766 (Jul 30, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> This Wil be my first grow with in house genetics. I picked up a pack of the double purple hulk yesterday and I tried looking and I can't find any info on the strain. Does anyone here have any info on it or can u point me in the right direction I'd greatly appreciate it


I got a pack of grand double purple it's ken's granddaddy purp and purple hulk....


----------



## the gnome (Aug 1, 2017)

i chopped-n-trimmed my 3 dolato's,
excellent strain, all 3 had a super bzzz
descent yield, resin gushed from the ladies , tasty terps too.
i definitely recommend this one.
the thing that really caught my attention with dolato is all 3 ladies looked like they came from different
strain, other then they all had leaves there wasn't anything that tells you they all came out of the same pak.
the only common thread is all 3 had a super bzzz
decent yield, resin gushed from the ladies and tasty terps on tap too.
no prob finding a keeper in this one.
in fact dolo#1 will be kept,super sticky, the trimmers were happy when they looked at it
it's an easy trim until..........
you start trimming!
theres so much gooey resin by the time you finish a 12" branch you could smoke the scissors
you so get pissed with em getting gummed up so fast you wanna throw em,
but they'll stick to the wall or whatever they hit lol
dolato is good schtuff fo sure
I'll try to get a few pics of the stumps i left for re-veg

btw,
they are fem'd seeds, i dished out $100 or $120 for em, 
now they're a cool $200,
so much for getting anymore, they're worth a c-note but Xs that.. ouch! 
fems are good for clone only stuff, 
but I like being able to chuck a bit of pollen for F2s and not rely on dishing out my hard earned pesos on the same thing


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 1, 2017)

dang that slurricane getting marked up almost everywhere from the original price. those ig pics got the hype train full steam! $$


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 1, 2017)

How bout that Forbidden Jelly for 200$ Jesus this shit is getting silly. Chuckers with marketing making bank.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 1, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> dang that slurricane getting marked up almost everywhere from the original price. those ig pics got the hype train full steam! $$


When that shit be sitting and nobody is buying it prices will come down watch.. Everybody and their momma know IHG is chuckers and untested nobody spending $200 a pop on fems from them


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 1, 2017)

ya no doubt.. its out there still for $140 if youre someone after it.i'd recommend something like cactido first. growing a pack now and nothing but fire.


----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 1, 2017)

the gnome said:


> fems are good for clone only stuff,
> but I like being able to chuck a bit of pollen for F2s and not rely on dishing out my hard earned pesos on the same thing


Thanks for the report! I'm looking forward to popping my pack...

Reversing one of the best females and making your own fem beans like the breeder did isn't difficult. It is actually better because you can directly observe the traits of both parents.


----------



## kingzt (Aug 1, 2017)

bmgnoot said:


> dang that slurricane getting marked up almost everywhere from the original price. those ig pics got the hype train full steam! $$


I seen neptune's seed bank increased the price. Where else did they raise the price?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 1, 2017)

White animal coming down in 3-4 days


----------



## bmgnoot (Aug 1, 2017)

kingzt said:


> I seen neptune's seed bank increased the price. Where else did they raise the price?


OES went 150->200 also. seems to be the new "retail" price.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 1, 2017)

I personally think it's sum fuck shit. It shows they have no integrity or business ethics and their willingness to take advantage of their customers at any given chance is a show of their true colors and a clear picture of who your dealing with. Just my opinion


----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 1, 2017)

y'all don't consider a $200 pack of ten female beans to be priced similarly to a $100 ten pack that's only 50% females, approximately?

that's what the breeders and seed banks are thinking...


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)

In House Jelly Breath freebies!
Cracked one bean...this is what happened!


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)

Some dried bottom nugget of Dolato... also did amazing!


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)

Timeless montage freebies


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 1, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> View attachment 3988632 View attachment 3988634 View attachment 3988635 View attachment 3988636 View attachment 3988639 View attachment 3988640 View attachment 3988642 View attachment 3988646 View attachment 3988647


Frosty lady


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)

Had to throw in a shot or shots of SuperGirl lol


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)

@Crippykeeper 

Thanks brother. First run came out great. Lookin to improve although she ain't lackin much. Yield just shy of a qp


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)

In house gear has been nothing short of amazing! After growing the dolato I can't wait to see what the Doc's crosses of those genetics are gonna look like Should be special


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)

Dried and cured Jelly breath freebies and some NorCal Dosido ready to go


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)

I'm happily giving them my doe chuckers or not the proof is in the beans. The timeless montage, dolato and jelly Breath were all very stable from plant to plant and didn't see any bit of herms. So far I'm pleased. Def hot happy to be paying more but in my experience can't say they're not worth it.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)

When it comes to pricing my issue is more so with the release strategy. Like when Archive dropped the Dosido F2 22&9 I had to buy 10 packs. Then they release three more phenos and what expect me to buy more. That I'm not happy about. Release them together so we can make our choices when we know what's gonna be available. Don't sell me shit and then release gold a week later after you've bleed me dry of my seed budget the week before. Not cool


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 1, 2017)

Trying to get your post count up eh?


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)

nah not really I just rarely have time for this unfortunately. I live rather isolated and could use so back and forth with like minded heads. I could give a shit about post counts. I'm just looking to chat some lol


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)

I wish I had time to be posting. I've been trying to hire someone to run my posts but can't find anyone reliable. I'd love to get together with some like minded people just to BS and bounce ideas around.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 1, 2017)

Big ups to all you guys who gave me likes. It's really appreciated as I don't get much outside opinions.
Thanks for noticing. I'll try my hardest to post as much fire as possible.


----------



## hybridcheef (Aug 2, 2017)

any one have pictures of doliath? dolato x goliath


----------



## kingzt (Aug 2, 2017)

You won't even remember that $200 if you find some fire. Quality is always remembered long after price is forgotten.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> When that shit be sitting and nobody is buying it prices will come down watch.. Everybody and their momma know IHG is chuckers and untested nobody spending $200 a pop on fems from them


The only reason the price keeps goin up is because they are not "sitting" they are flying and rightfully so...there's gems in them and 1 gem is well worth 2 bills. And 2 ain't shit one bank has them listed at 4. Those I agree will sit and get reduced but at 2 they'll be gone. I got mine, get yours you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 2, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> The only reason the price keeps goin up is because they are not "sitting" they are flying and rightfully so...there's gems in them and 1 gem is well worth 2 bills. And 2 ain't shit one bank has them listed at 4. Those I agree will sit and get reduced but at 2 they'll be gone. I got mine, get yours you won't be dissapointed.


Man I have more IHG then most seedbanks. I was getting 10 fems for 75$. So why would I pay 200$ for the same shit remixed? 200$ for shit that was freebies? Lmao spend your bread fam


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I have more IHG then most seedbanks. I was getting 10 fems for 75$. So why would I pay 200$ for the same shit remixed? 200$ for shit that was freebies? Lmao spend your bread fam


The truth!! I stopped buying in house fem , there good strain in their 80$ regular strain ,


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 2, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> The truth!! I stopped buying in house fem , there good strain in their 80$ regular strain ,


Everything they releasing now was freebies at TDT Sub and GLO. Remember when they didn't release dosi x cookies and cream because of problems lol. The only reason jelly breath is for sale which was a freebie is because a few dudes on IG killed it. I like IHG good dude but don't like his style. Watch when he sees you fellas white animal and disco funk.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Everything they releasing now was freebies at TDT Sub and GLO. Remember when they didn't release dosi x cookies and cream because of problems lol. The only reason jelly breath is for sale which was a freebie is because a few dudes on IG killed it. I like IHG good dude but don't like his style. Watch when he sees you fellas white animal and disco funk.




Maybe I should go snap some white animal glamor shots and throw em on insta. Let's see if we can at least get them to $150


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 2, 2017)

Glamour shots are in. Too bad no IHG accounts will see them since they blocked me for calling them out on nanners in a bud they posted. 
Oh well. 

Day 64. Giving two flushes and then a chop


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I have more IHG then most seedbanks. I was getting 10 fems for 75$. So why would I pay 200$ for the same shit remixed? 200$ for shit that was freebies? Lmao spend your bread fam


For sure brotha I got them all half what they are now too when they first dropped. I felt from what I've worked with that they're wort the 200and look at getting the 95 packs as good fortune/timing/chance on a basically unknown bank. When they first dropped they had to have a customer friendly price point just to get people to notice them. Now they've been noticed and in a fairly good way so why not make their prices average which is what they are. Granted most banks in that range are hella more established and also proven (archive, snow high, sin city etc.) but I think their priced fairly. Especially when archive is more expensive and they're regs, so theoretically they're actually anywhere from 100% - 0% less so on average they're 50% cheaper then the Docs crosses granted he's the Doc so you def pay for his love effort and time that goes into what he does. 

When it comes down to it I could and prob would spend my money on totally tarted shit so its actually good for me to spend 200 on a pack. Shit that doe could easily turn in shoes for my girl lol makes that 200 sound even better. But to each they're own no love lost but I feel you might be missing out. If price is an issue I'll send you some, if it's a principle thing I understand. Also I've noticed that buying seeds is actually a pretty safe and lucrative investment. Even at two hundred you break out a couple years from now your doublin your money if not more. Granted it helps to know what your buyin. I bought basically all IH's gear when they first dropped just based on faith. Also because I felt their packs originally priced from $75-$125 were def underpriced pollen chuckin or not the genetisc are the genetics and they had/have some great cuts, crosses and proprietary strains that on paper are amazing. I've grown several and have been beyond please with not just "great! one pack and I got a keeper" but like every plant has been killer and they were all mostly freebies and stable at that. Timeless montage, beautiful plant 5/5 all identical freebies. I wait the day they release that cross I'd gladly give the another 200 for a pack of those lol. And we need to also take into account the fact that their price may be exactly the same as they ere when they gotta released and the big banks selling them may be the ones markin them up. You know the banks can be just a shady if not more so there's that too.
I let peoples work speak for itself and price comes into play too. But I'll be honest dudes from IHG could literally be complete clown shoes, mutants, fuckin lizard people but if I'm gonna consistently get what I've been getting from them then I'm gonna be buyin. And seriously if your interested in tryin them out and your tight on flow and can't afford to pop yours atm, I have all the original crosses and a couple extras I'll send a pack. I guarantee if you crack them one plant will be well worth the 200 pp That's how much faith I have in them. After which youd be throwing $200 on a pack to. Unless you've grown them out and don't feel the same way. In which case we all gotta do what's best for us before we can be of any use to the rest of the world. sorry bout that rant i hope I didn't offend you in any way because that was no my intention, shit I'm here looking for friends lol
Best luck in not just your gardening but in life.

Godspeed brotha


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Glamour shots are in. Too bad no IHG accounts will see them since they blocked me for calling them out on nanners in a bud they posted.
> Oh well.
> 
> Day 64. Giving two flushes and then a chop
> ...


Pretty ladies right there. Hella work! What's the stain? Didn't read the whole thread yet sorry if I'm being redundant.

Crazy they band you fot that. Can't take constructive criticism I guess lol. If it makes you fell better any issues you ever notice on my post feel free to please point them out. Can't grow if we're unaware of are mistakes


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I have more IHG then most seedbanks. I was getting 10 fems for 75$. So why would I pay 200$ for the same shit remixed? 200$ for shit that was freebies? Lmao spend your bread fam


I too have all the original releases were $75-$125. They needed to make a name and get the seeds out there. Now they're more developed and have gained a good following and a lot of fire has been coming out of their packs, granted they are more then they were originally but you have to admit that those were real good prices in comparison to the market. No good things last. Even now compared to other companies they're still cheaper Dolato from archive is 200 and they're regs. So technically they're half to cost, granted IH isn't Archive.
So yes it sucks that they raised the prices but they're still comparable to the rest out there if not cheaper. 

And since buying seeds over the last decade they actually if nothing else are quite a good investment. Sit on packs for a couple years and you can auction off the right packs for sometimes 4x what you paid. Idk $200 hundred means diff things to diff people and then moral come into play. I totally feel you saying how can I pay 200 for beans that were free last year. The only reason I did is because other then dolato, they were the nicest plant plants I've seen in a while. Someone told me they thought it may have been better then the original SD cut which is considered blasphemy where I come from lol.

If you feel they're doin shady marketing shit you want no part of brotha that's your opinion no love lost. Besides I'll have cuts to spread around. 

Godspeed


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Everything they releasing now was freebies at TDT Sub and GLO. Remember when they didn't release dosi x cookies and cream because of problems lol. The only reason jelly breath is for sale which was a freebie is because a few dudes on IG killed it. I like IHG good dude but don't like his style. Watch when he sees you fellas white animal and disco funk.


If you wanna hate hate on the banks not the breeders. All packs the breeders sell at a certain price it's the retailer. That jacks up the and once one does it they all follow suit. It simple supply and demand they look at the inventory see what sold out when they get the net shipment they raise the price and if they have seeds that sit the lower the price. IH does good work unfortunately the banks noticed his shit was flying and they saw a way to capitalize on it. Typical capitalism. Just show IH the respect he deserves. Take up pricing issues with the bank. Coming from someone who spent the first 20 yrs of my life in retail and 9/10 times it's not the distributor fuckin with prices but the retailer, but then again I could be talking out my ass. My opinion is based solely on experience and logic but could be completely wrong


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 3, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> If you wanna hate hate on the banks not the breaded. All packs the breeders sell at a certain price it's the retailer. That jacks up the and once one does it they all follow suit. IH does good work unfortunately the banks noticed his shit was flying and they saw a way to capitalize on it. Typical capitalism. Just show IH the respect he deserves. Take up pricing issues with the bank. Coming from someone who spent the first 20 yrs of my life in retail and 9/10 times it's not the distributor fuckin with prices but the retailer, but then again I could be talking out my ass. My opinion is based solely on experience and logic but could be completely wrong


Say man something wrong with you this morning? You done tagged me in 3 long stupid ass post. Grow your IHG out and be happy man. If speaking facts is hating well I'm a hater shit. Go brush your teeth and stop tagging me in these dumb ass rants. You really wanna be well known member bad huh!!


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 3, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> If you wanna hate hate on the banks not the breaded. All packs the breeders sell at a certain price it's the retailer. That jacks up the and once one does it they all follow suit. IH does good work unfortunately the banks noticed his shit was flying and they saw a way to capitalize on it. Typical capitalism. Just show IH the respect he deserves. Take up pricing issues with the bank. Coming from someone who spent the first 20 yrs of my life in retail and 9/10 times it's not the distributor fuckin with prices but the retailer, but then again I could be talking out my ass. My opinion is based solely on experience and logic but could be completely wrong




Can you please respond in one post. You are annoyingly cluttering this thread with the same responses over and over again. 

I love IHG run his stuff as do my friends but your redundant post are pointless. Maybe a moderator can jump in and help with this and pause your account for a week so you can stop vomiting all over this thread


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2017)

He not doing anything other poster,are not doing....


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 3, 2017)

genuity said:


> He not doing anything other poster,are not doing....


Dude he literally almost has a whole page of posts a page back.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Dude he literally almost has a whole page of posts a page back.


I chose not to read his novels. You could, too - easy peasy.


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Dude he literally almost has a whole page of posts a page back.


I only see 10 post from him/her...are you saying that poster is the only one doing that?

Non was bad,non was talking shit.....What's the problem?


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Say man something wrong with you this morning? You done tagged me in 3 long stupid ass post. Grow your IHG out and be happy man. If speaking facts is hating well I'm a hater shit. Go brush your teeth and stop tagging me in these dumb ass rants. You really wanna be well known member bad huh!!


Sorry dude wasn't trying to get emotional and I was only responding to your comments. For real man I'm only here to try and have some back and forth with other like minded people. As far as wanting to be known, That's the farthest thing from the truth. This is the only social media I've done in my life. I'm sorry for doing whatever it is that angered you guys. I really don't even know how this works


genuity said:


> I only see 10 post from him/her...are you saying that poster is the only one doing that?
> 
> Non was bad,non was talking shit.....What's the p
> 
> ...


----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 3, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> they blocked me for calling them out on nanners in a bud they posted


Serious weakness.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 3, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> Sorry dude wasn't trying to get emotional and I was only responding to your comments. For real man I'm only here to try and have some back and forth with other like minded people. As far as wanting to be known, That's the farthest thing from the truth. This is the only social media I've done in my life. I'm sorry for doing whatever it is that angered you guys. I really don't even know how this works


We good fam no harm no foul. I wish you the best on your IHG gear only makes me wanna pop their stuff even more seeing y'all plants..


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> We good fam no harm no foul. I wish you the best on your IHG gear only makes me wanna pop their stuff even more seeing y'all plants..


No worries brotha. Honestly I don't even know how or what a tag is and I'm sorry for tagging you. I'm just getting used to social media. You know old dog new tricks. I guess I should keep my posts a bit shorter too eh? Lol. Please if I do something that's not proper let me know as I mean no I'll intent but I'm kinda ignorant with this stuff.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 3, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> No worries brotha. Honestly I don't even know how or what a tag is and I'm sorry for tagging you. I'm just getting used to social media. You know old dog new tricks. I guess I should keep my posts a bit shorter too eh? Lol. Please if I do something that's not proper let me know as I mean no I'll intent but I'm kinda ignorant with this stuff.


Nah you good man and I understand. But if you wanna see pics and post of IHG gear get you a IG and follow the large weed community on there


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> Can you please respond in one post. You are annoyingly cluttering this thread with the same responses over and over again.
> 
> I love IHG run his stuff as do my friends but your redundant post are pointless. Maybe a moderator can jump in and help with this and pause your account for a week so you can stop vomiting all over this thread


Granted the posts were apparently to long for most people but as far a redundancy and being "pointless"I beg to differ each post had a different point to it. I can summarize them if that would be better? I was only trying to shed some light on the subject from a different point of view. I also offered free beans and/or cuts to anyone wanting to run his gear but couldn't afford it. A lot goes into pricing way beyond the breeder is all and I just felt like before all the shade was thrown at IH I should maybe explain how sales work. We the customer have just as much control over the pricing as IH does in reality. Basically I think the guy is doin good work and he deserves due credit not bashing because his beans are now averagely priced instead of under priced. We should all be thankful for the awesome freebies he gave us. Now that he wants a couple bucks for em he's being shady. Is that it? Sorry for vomiting on you again. I honestly thought this was a place for discussion I guess I was wrong. Also reading is one of my favorite things to do and I sometimes forget most people don't like it or can't even do it. I'm sorry I took up so much of the limited space we have too. Didn't realize this was such a tough crowd lol. I said nothing but my opinion and further more nothing negative or derogatory. I come here to read and learn. In return I will write things to give back. When you see me post scroll past. No worries. Granted you'll prob have to skip 4 or 5 whole pages but that's pretty simple. Def simpler then reading. I'm sorry I upset you but it was non intentional and it came from a place of ignorance. I'm learning as I go. Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## higher self (Aug 3, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> I've been trying to hire someone to run my posts but can't find anyone reliable.


You really going to hire someone to post for you? RIU is cool imo but that's doing the most don't you think. How are you going to befriend people when it's not you writing the post lmao!


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

higher self said:


> You really going to hire someone to post for you? RIU is cool imo but that's doing the most don't you think. How are you going to befriend people when it's not you writing the post lmao!


Not messages lol your totally right I won't make any friends that way(still trying to figure out how to do that). What I'm looking for is a person who can use a good camera and post the pics on the forum. Anything pertaining to conversation would be handled by me. So when I'm tending to the girls he can be photographing them and get them uploaded then when I'm done in the garden I would do the conversing. Even though the vibe here is telling me to not even get involved. Sorry if that was to lengthy of a response.


----------



## higher self (Aug 3, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> Not messages lol your totally right I won't make any friends that way(still trying to figure out how to do that). What I'm looking for is a person who can use a good camera and post the pics on the forum. Anything pertaining to conversation would be handled by me. So when I'm tending to the girls he can be photographing them and get them uploaded then when I'm done in the garden I would do the conversing. Even though the vibe here is telling me to not even get involved. Sorry if that was to lengthy of a response.


Your cool, that part just threw me off lol. Just keep posting whether you feel welcomed or not no need to apologize unless it was sarcasm. 

They can kiss my ass with their prices, in last year I've seen them put put out a million crosses yet they go up & will keep going up. I'm not saying their trash but they put out so much gear you would think it would stay priced below $100. Like that Silky Johnson & its crosses are $100, lol I doubt they well even sell if discounted IHG only has the hype strains sold out.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

higher self said:


> Your cool, that part just threw me off lol. Just keep posting whether you feel welcomed or not no need to apologize unless it was sarcasm.
> 
> They can kiss my ass with their prices, in last year I've seen them put put out a million crosses yet they go up & will keep going up. I'm not saying their trash but they put out so much gear you would think it would stay priced below $100. Like that Silky Johnson & its crosses are $100, lol I doubt they well even sell if discounted IHG only has the hype strains sold out.


I love to start a convo but at this point they'll want me kicked off if I mention anything about it. Kinda sucks because I'm here for the dialogue and they're getting angry at me for it.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 3, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> I love to start a convo but at this point they'll want me kicked off if I mention anything about it. Kinda sucks because I'm here for the dialogue and they're getting angry at me for it.


Maybe actually having the convo would be less annoying then making a post just stating you wanna have a convo but that making posts is annoying us. Seems a little silly no?


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Maybe actually having the convo would be less annoying then making a post just stating you wanna have a convo but that making posts is annoying us. Seems a little silly no?





cuddlesthesheep said:


> Maybe actually having the convo would be less annoying then making a post just stating you wanna have a convo but that making posts is annoying us. Seems a little silly no?


Buddy do me a favor and ignore me. Your not the people I want to talk to. And don't worry I'm conversing with more mild mannered friendly people. Have fun being miserable. Good luck in life. Now please leave me alone.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 3, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> Buddy do me a favor and ignore me. Your not the people I want to talk to. And don't worry I'm conversing with more mild mannered friendly people. Have fun being miserable. Good luck in life. Now please leave me alone.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

Lmfao! Now I just feel bad for you!! Rotflmao! You are a fuckin clown shoe


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 3, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> You are a fuckin clown shoe


Great beers with great artwork.

You go from zen to 100 too easily.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Great beers with great artwork.
> 
> You go from zen to 100 too easily.





cuddlesthesheep said:


> Great beers with great artwork.
> 
> You go from zen to 100 too easily.


Are you ok bro? You wanna talk about it? Your daddy not love you, get picked on in high school, can't get no ass? Don't know why your swinging on my nuts but your clearly mentally deficient. I asked you nicely to leave me alone. Grow up buddy. I really have no desire to share anything with you and I want nothing fromyou. So please let's stop this. Obviously your still a child and I'm hear for mature convos with grown ups and your interrupting them. Have some respect and act like a human being.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 3, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> Are you ok bro? You wanna talk about it? Your daddy not love you, get picked on in high school, can't get no ass? Don't know why your swinging on my nuts but your clearly mentally deficient. I asked you nicely to leave me alone. Grow up buddy. I really have no desire to share anything with you and I want nothing fromyou. So please let's stop this. Obviously your still a child and I'm hear for mature convos with grown ups and your interrupting them. Have some respect and act like a human being.


Refer to last sentence of your rant. Then refer to rest of rant.

Now here is some Ogkb v2.1 I got curing several weeks. This one was my dosido leaning pheno and my leaat favorite. Quite resinous and sticky tho as all my OGKBv2.1 's seem to be.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

Really? Is it inhuman or disrespectful to try and help someone who has a mental deficiency. I'm serious kid you clearly have some unprovoked issues with me and with yourself even more so. You wear your fear and insecurities on your sleeve. Your a Freudian cliche. So transparent you don't even exist. Right off the assembly line. You don't know me yet you have a desire to bust my balls. That is not the workings of a mentally healthy human. The fact I asked not once but twice to ignore me and the fact that you can't clearly shows your not of sound mind. You'll never be more then a keyboard tough guy if this is how you conduct yourself. To bad you can't go back to HS because you are clearly that dude that peaked in 11th grade and now your just a sad person still acting and thinking like a HS kid. Stuck in a state of arrested development at 16. If you got some issue with me How bout you man the fuck up and just state your beef?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm gonna start a scrapbook of your novelas. I might have insinuated you were annoying (which obviously you are) but you are taking this to a whole new level. This is truly amazing.



So I'm trying to keep this on track as best as possible. Here is my second favorite pheno of OGKBv2.1 almost the same as my favorite but less bulk. Knock you out indica super sticky dense.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

All I want is for you to not have any interaction with me. LEAVE ME ALONE! Can't get much clearer. You are not the creature I'm here to interact with. GO AWAY PLEASE!
Your def gonna not just be pissing me off I'm sure. This thread is already wonky because you just can't control your self. And yes I'm fully aware that this is way to many words for you. I'm not sorry, you shoulda learned to read

Jelly Breath 2. 
Ghost OG x purp hulk
Dolato


Double-o-sido


Mendo cream

   
Ghost of x purp hulk


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> I'm gonna start a scrapbook of your novelas. I might have insinuated you were annoying (which obviously you are) but you are taking this to a whole new level. This is truly amazing.
> 
> View attachment 3989685
> 
> So I'm trying to keep this on track as best as possible. Here is my second favorite pheno of OGKBv2.1 almost the same as my favorite but less bulk. Knock you out indica super sticky dense.



Your ignored so don't waste your time.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 3, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> All I want is for you to not have any interaction with me. LEAVE ME ALONE! Can't get much clearer. You are not the creature I'm here to interact with. GO AWAY PLEASE!
> Your def gonna not just be pissing me off I'm sure. This thread is already wonky because you just can't control your self. And yes I'm fully aware that this is way to many words for you. I'm not sorry you shoulda learned to read


Like literally wtf? You want me to leave you alone yet I keep logging on to shit like this??? Take your lithium.. I think you need less weed bro. You obviously can't let this go (what exactly I'm not sure). Creature???

Ugh and "I'm not sorry you shoulda learned to read"?!? Your fucking grammar and spelling has been atrocious this whole time so what are you going on about?!


----------



## genuity (Aug 4, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Like literally wtf? You want me to leave you alone yet I keep logging on to shit like this??? Take your lithium.. I think you need less weed bro. You obviously can't let this go (what exactly I'm not sure). Creature???
> 
> Ugh and "I'm not sorry you shoulda learned to read"?!? Your fucking grammar and spelling has been atrocious this whole time so what are you going on about?!


So you cry about someone, doing what you are doing.....I'm dead...

Too sad.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 4, 2017)

genuity said:


> So you cry about someone, doing what you are doing.....I'm dead...
> 
> Too sad.


Wake up gen I need some banana puff beans fam lmaoooo


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 4, 2017)

These boards go off track all the time. Its no big deal.
Takes far less time to scroll on by than it does to start a back and forth. Just stop quoting and tagging this new dude. He'll get the hang of the boards eventually.
I mean c'mon now... he's not trying to steal anyones thunder, lol.

BTW, that Ghost OG x Purple Hulk looks interesting. I've been trying to figure out what to order from Neptunes for 2 days now. 

Any personal faves? Recs?


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

The ghost was killer smoke, not the best yield. Seemed to be very ghost dom. Slurricane is still $120 on Neptune. That'd be my go to ATM but I'm not sure what's in your collection. Enjoy hunting. Sorry about last night. I'm ashamed of myself for even getting drawn into that. I think the guy was just trying me.

I hate to say but Dolato and jelly breath so far have been my faves. I mean I'm the idiot spending 200$ on free beans if that says anything. I may go with timeless montage but they're not for sale


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 4, 2017)

Time for some Platinum Gorilla Glue to be cloned....other than the original GG4 she is the only cross of her I keep in my stable.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 4, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> These boards go off track all the time. Its no big deal.
> Takes far less time to scroll on by than it does to start a back and forth. Just stop quoting and tagging this new dude. He'll get the hang of the boards eventually.
> I mean c'mon now... he's not trying to steal anyones thunder, lol.
> 
> ...


They had a dude that was on here and IG since disappeared name was the nug whisperer. Dude use to grow the hell outta IHG shit. Made platinum look like real deal platinum.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> Time for some Platinum Gorilla Glue to be cloned....other than the original GG4 she is the only cross of her I keep in my stable. View attachment 3989842


Nice to hear! I've been thinking of trying the plat. Gorilla next. How was the pheno diversity?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> They had a dude that was on here and IG since disappeared name was the nug whisperer. Dude use to grow the hell outta IHG shit. Made platinum look like real deal platinum.


Anyone know what happened to that dude? He was the one with macro sugar leaf shots and stuff right


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 4, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> Nice to hear! I've been thinking of trying the plat. Gorilla next. How was the pheno diversity?


My friend ran two or three packs I can't remember and got some solid phenos, he only kept this one cause of the taste and smell. 
She has a creamy starburst flavor backed by the classic Gorilla Glue smell. She's a huge CalMag hog in late veg and flower. She flips so fast, literally after 3 days in the flower room she's showing flowers. Great yielder, just not a super heavy smoke. If you pick up a pack or two you will definitely find something you like. Good luck!


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> My friend ran two or three packs I can't remember and got some solid phenos, he only kept this one cause of the taste and smell.
> She has a creamy starburst flavor backed by the classic Gorilla Glue smell. She's a huge CalMag hog in late veg and flower. She flips so fast, literally after 3 days in the flower room she's showing flowers. Great yielder, just not a super heavy smoke. If you pick up a pack or two you will definitely find something you like. Good luck!


Think you just solidified my next table. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 4, 2017)

I think I'm going to go with Lemon Lime Punch and maybe Alien Breath or Afghanimal. 
Decisions decisions.....


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

I got alien breath and afghanimal so no argument there. I'm sure you'll crush whatever it is you choose.

You ever grow Allen Wrench? NorCal cut has been a staple for me for some years now. I actually prefer her to the GG4. They have some Allen Wrench crosses that could be interesting


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 4, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think I'm going to go with Lemon Lime Punch and maybe Alien Breath or Afghanimal.
> Decisions decisions.....


Do the LLP. I'm planning on popping 4 of them and 4 black cherry punches in December


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 4, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Do the LLP. I'm planning on popping 4 of them and 4 black cherry punches in December


Seems like a decent deal at Neptunes for the IHG stuff so I'm going to try grab two packs. LLP is a definite.




BWSolo said:


> I got alien breath and afghanimal so no argument there. I'm sure you'll crush whatever it is you choose.
> 
> You ever grow Allen Wrench? NorCal cut has been a staple for me for some years now. I actually prefer her to the GG4. They have some Allen Wrench crosses that could be interesting


Nope, never grown that one but I've eyeballed Gorilla Wreck for a while now, just haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

I just purchased 2 pack of GW4 from DBJ lol! I to am quite intrigued by that one. Wouldn't be surprised to find girls that resemble Allen Wrench in those beans. 

I'm eyeballing their RKS x Allen Wrench cross atm. Anyone with info on her I'd love to hear it


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 4, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> I just purchased 2 pack of GW4 from DBJ lol! I to am quite intrigued by that one. Wouldn't be surprised to find girls that resemble Allen Wrench in those beans.
> 
> I'm eyeballing their RKS x Allen Wrench cross atm. Anyone with info on her I'd love to hear it


What else you grow besides IHG? Might have some crosses that'll intrigue you.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What else you grow besides IHG? Might have some crosses that'll intrigue you.


Here's my IHG list 
Sour road kill

Poison breath

Platinum S1

Black cherry pie 

OGKB V2.1

Tahoe sap

Mendo glue

Fruit fuel

Buffalo og 

Sunset kush

OO kush breath IX

Nitro cookies

Animal pie

Cherry gorilla 

Animal blues

Fruity chronic cookies

Purple animal kush 

Mother goose

Double rainbow

Pet cemetery 

Octagon kush

Twisted velvet

Alien moon pie

Wild cherry cookies

Wreckless animal 

Pops purple monkey

Silverback

Double purple hulk 

Hulk the III

Afghanimal 

Bubba scout x animal cookies

Mother of all cherries 

Cookiefi

Purple voodoo monster 

Hulkamaniac

Mendo breath x dosido

King cobra og 

Purple sherb

Lemon crippler

Purple T-rex 

Double rainbow


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Here's my IHG list
> Sour road kill
> 
> Poison breath
> ...


I grow it all brother lol! I'd rather trade for something other then IH unless you got the elusive mendo cream? Actually I'm down with the Wreckless animal for a trade. That's what I have left of moxie.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 4, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> I grow it all brother lol! I'd rather trade for something other then IH unless you got the elusive mendo cream? Actually I'm down with the Wreckless animal for a trade. That's what I have left of moxie.


Nice heat right there. I see you love exotic like IHG


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 4, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> I grow it all brother lol! I'd rather trade for something other then IH unless you got the elusive mendo cream? Actually I'm down with the Wreckless animal for a trade. That's what I have left of moxie.


Damn


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Here's my IHG list
> Sour road kill
> 
> Poison breath
> ...



Also been meaning to grab Thug Pug PBJ (same cross as IHG timeless montage) which they don't sell and it blew me away. Trade for those too. But I'm open I'd just rather you have the gear if your pumped to use it.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice heat right there. I see you love exotic like IHG


I may have a slight prob lol


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm here to share and spread love. If I have something you guys want just holla. 

I also plan on publishing my Sci-fi novel in the middle of this thread if that's ok


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 4, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> Also been meaning to grab Thug Pug PBJ (same cross as IHG timeless montage) which they don't sell and it blew me away. Trade for those too. But I'm open I'd just rather you have the gear if your pumped to use it.


I have the Timeless Montage...I grew it out..great yeild and very..very stinky that's why i won't grow it again in till i replace my carbon filter


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 4, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> Also been meaning to grab Thug Pug PBJ (same cross as IHG timeless montage) which they don't sell and it blew me away. Trade for those too. But I'm open I'd just rather you have the gear if your pumped to use it.


That dreaded T word can't be mentioned in public.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> I have the Timeless Montage...I grew it out..great yeild and very..very stinky that's why i won't grow it again in till i replace my carbon filter



Sooooo f'in jealous


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> That dreaded T word can't be mentioned in public.


 I assume you don't mean "thug". Def won't happen again. Still riding with training wheels.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> I have the Timeless Montage...I grew it out..great yeild and very..very stinky that's why i won't grow it again in till i replace my carbon filter



Any chance you'll part with em?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 4, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> Any chance you'll part with em?


Sent you a p.m.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 4, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> Sooooo f'in jealous


This is what she looked like


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

Mine was very similar but much less leaf. Buds almost look identical. I'll try and find som shots of mine. 

Beautiful work brotha!


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

Genetic list on its way. And here I thought I had the day off and you guys got me working and shit lol


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

I love em all lol!


----------



## volusian (Aug 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> They had a dude that was on here and IG since disappeared name was the nug whisperer. Dude use to grow the hell outta IHG shit. Made platinum look like real deal platinum.


That's five legged goat from icmag. I don't see him on the boards that much recently.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 4, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> I love em all lol! View attachment 3990133


Dude looking like a seed bank talk about a bean addiction


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Dude looking like a seed bank talk about a bean addiction


It think they're calling it a disease at this point.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 4, 2017)

Some serious fire in this thread


----------



## higher self (Aug 4, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> It think they're calling it a disease at this point.


I heard chucking was the cure.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

higher self said:


> I heard chucking was the cure.


I chuck when possible but it's not such a simple thing and I'm quite simple.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Seems like a decent deal at Neptunes for the IHG stuff so I'm going to try grab two packs. LLP is a definite.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, never grown that one but I've eyeballed Gorilla Wreck for a while now, just haven't pulled the trigger.


You decide on your other packs yet? You should check Seed geek. They have Dolato and it's craaaaazy cheap! Only $400! 
Actually though the rest of the gear is priced well. Some of the $150 dropped to $100 if your not aware already


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 5, 2017)

Glad most of my in house genetics I got when they first hit the market..got some killer gems for $50 a pack..never paid more then that for my IHG gear and Im pleased with what I got.I think Im good on the 200+ price point when Ive gotten just as good genetics for much cheaper..as the hype grows so will the price.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 5, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Glad most of my in house genetics I got when they first hit the market..got some killer gems for $50 a pack..never paid more then that for my IHG gear and Im pleased with what I got.I think Im good on the 200+ price point when Ive gotten just as good genetics for much cheaper..as the hype grows so will the price.


I'm def glad I was able to get them early too. I def paid more then $50 but nothing over $100. Your soooo right about just as good genetics for much less. I had a pack of MO's plat. GSC from 2013 that was $40. I still run the cut from that pack. At that time it was yielding 2x the average cookie cuts. 20yrs ago we grew bag seed and there was fire in them too. $400 dollars is just so awesome! I laugh out loud when I look at it. Then I start to cry because I'm also the dummy who'd buy them lol. I really don't care either way because in the end bag seed or $1000 packs, I love my job and that's priceless.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 5, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> I love em all lol! View attachment 3990133


Damn dude that's more than a life times worth Ha.


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 6, 2017)

Check out my awesome feminized Silver Pie by IHG
 
Yes those are balls


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 6, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> Check out my awesome feminized Silver Pie by IHG
> View attachment 3990925
> Yes those are balls


Any female signs at all or 100% male?


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 6, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Any female signs at all or 100% male?


Zero hairs... yanked it up already


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 6, 2017)

Give it up for In Herm Genetics. How these guys are still top in the game I don't know. I guess you just need slick marketing and access to cuts.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 7, 2017)

White animal got the chop today.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 7, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 3991285 View attachment 3991276 View attachment 3991278 View attachment 3991279 View attachment 3991280 View attachment 3991277View attachment 3991281White animal got the chop today.


Your white animal turned out great. I had a timer issue and ended up revegging mine for 5 days in 24 hr light right before harvest... DOH!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 7, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Your white animal turned out great. I had a timer issue and ended up revegging mine for 5 days in 24 hr light right before harvest... DOH!


thanks man suck about timer issue I remember shots you posted looked like killer smoke. was the reveg damage really bad?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 7, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> thanks man suck about timer issue I remember shots you posted looked like killer smoke. was the reveg damage really bad?


Not terrible but A. I wanted to take them another week. And B. They didn't get a proper flush. 

We will see they are hanging now.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 7, 2017)

anyone running the Platinum Punch yet?


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 7, 2017)

greencropper said:


> anyone running the Platinum Punch yet?


im into week 4 of flower....


----------



## greencropper (Aug 7, 2017)

Indoorpro said:


> im into week 4 of flower....


grouse!...any chance of some progress reports and pics pls?


----------



## infinite313 (Aug 7, 2017)

greencropper said:


> anyone running the Platinum Punch yet?


I have one at 8 weeks today. Super frosty, probably one of the frostiest stains I've ever grown. It stretched around 2.5x I'd say and has really nice branching and spacing. Around week 5 it started to purple up and now is mostly purple and frost. Buds are solid and yield should be pretty good. Really impressed and happy with it! I have another one 4 weeks in veg and looks identical to the one flowering. I'll let you know how it is in a couple weeks when it's dried and ready for some sampling before curing.


----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 7, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Give it up for In Herm Genetics. How these guys are still top in the game I don't know. I guess you just need slick marketing and access to cuts.


Getting males in your fem pack is bad for sure but how do you know it's a hermaphrodite and not just a regular male seed from a stray grain of regular pollen? IHG also makes regular beans so they have males around. Somehow I doubt they do their chucking with infections disease lab level isolation and decontamination. Seems like a little bit of pollen from a previous run or a missed preflower could easily cause a male to sneak in. Likewise when you get a female that don't look anything like the others in the pack...


----------



## greencropper (Aug 7, 2017)

infinite313 said:


> I have one at 8 weeks today. Super frosty, probably one of the frostiest stains I've ever grown. It stretched around 2.5x I'd say and has really nice branching and spacing. Around week 5 it started to purple up and now is mostly purple and frost. Buds are solid and yield should be pretty good. Really impressed and happy with it! I have another one 4 weeks in veg and looks identical to the one flowering. I'll let you know how it is in a couple weeks when it's dried and ready for some sampling before curing.


sounds great, those pics on IG of it look as you described!, the Platinum Buffalo i grew out some mths ago was super frosty too with 1 pheno a dark purp though uniform with the other in all other traits


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 8, 2017)

Observe & Report said:


> Getting males in your fem pack is bad for sure but how do you know it's a hermaphrodite and not just a regular male seed from a stray grain of regular pollen? IHG also makes regular beans so they have males around. Somehow I doubt they do their chucking with infections disease lab level isolation and decontamination. Seems like a little bit of pollen from a previous run or a missed preflower could easily cause a male to sneak in. Likewise when you get a female that don't look anything like the others in the pack...


No hairs just balls... wouldn't surprise me if it was stray pollen... but they have a history of packs being mislabeled


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 9, 2017)

my Purple Animal Kush is coming along nicely.

went into the stash to add afew things and decided to pop 4 Mother Of All Cherries & a single White Cherry Pie. Will see whats up with those in the next few months.

*Edit: Will post a recent pic of Purple Animal Kush soon


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 9, 2017)

This is my last bean from the 5 pack of Plat B i grabbed last year. I grew out two others, they were well loved. Another 2 beans i lost fumbling with that unfamiliar OES packaging. This is a stinky girl, vibrant as can be. I moved her to 5 gal yesterday and she's gonna sit outside for a little bit noticing the shortening days (40°N). She's about 5 weeks veg, I had to keep her small. She might not look her age. Psyched to see what I can do with her 2nd time around.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 9, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> This is my last bean from the 5 pack of Plat B i grabbed last year. I grew out two others, they were well loved. Another 2 beans i lost fumbling with that unfamiliar OES packaging. This is a stinky girl, vibrant as can be. I moved her to 5 gal yesterday and she's gonna sit outside for a little bit noticing the shortening days (40°N). She's about 5 weeks veg, I had to keep her small. She might not look her age. Psyched to see what I can do with her 2nd time around.
> 
> View attachment 3992496


looks like thats the last of the last of Platinum Buffalo as i dont think IHG are going to drop anymore of her type? i pollinated my last 2 Plat Buffs with Cannarado Barney Rubble & GDP x C99 pollen


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 9, 2017)

greencropper said:


> looks like thats the last of the last of Platinum Buffalo as i dont think IHG are going to drop anymore of her type? i pollinated my last 2 Plat Buffs with Cannarado Barney Rubble & GDP x C99 pollen


what did you think of the plat b flavor? Im gonna try and get some cuts off this lady. I didnt think plat b was definitely elite at first but months later i feel like it had a lot of good qualities and maybe I could grow it a little better.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 9, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> what did you think of the plat b flavor? Im gonna try and get some cuts off this lady. I didnt think plat b was definitely elite at first but months later i feel like it had a lot of good qualities and maybe I could grow it a little better.


i cannot give an proper report on potency or taste really cos the buds were crushed shredded & mauled to remove seeds in the shucking process, though i still found her qualities very presentable & look forward to growing out those different offspring which will be planted early september


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 9, 2017)

wanted to post another shot of OGKB v2.1 one of the best full on indica stones I've grown. Dense as hell oozing with sticky resin. If it weren't such a slow vegger and yielder it would be a permanent addition to the stable.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 10, 2017)

greencropper said:


> grouse!...any chance of some progress reports and pics pls?


   
Platinum Punch Fem..... week 6 of flower.... strong fruity smell and so far the buds feels dense..


----------



## greencropper (Aug 10, 2017)

Indoorpro said:


> View attachment 3992938 View attachment 3992939 View attachment 3992941 View attachment 3992942
> Platinum Punch Fem..... week 6 of flower.... strong fruity smell and so far the buds feels dense..


nice man, be hoping those buds thicken up some more, thought more color would be in there by now with the Purple Punch in the mix?


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 10, 2017)

greencropper said:


> nice man, be hoping those buds thicken up some more, thought more color would be in there by now with the Purple Punch in the mix?


Me 2 bro.... time will tell i guess lolol.. this is week 6 from flip lights 12/12


----------



## greencropper (Aug 10, 2017)

Indoorpro said:


> Me 2 bro.... time will tell i guess lolol


damn they pump out the crystals though!


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 10, 2017)

greencropper said:


> damn they pump out the crystals though!


yea frost bro lolol ... week 6 from flip so im guessing more 2 come lol


----------



## greencropper (Aug 10, 2017)

Indoorpro said:


> yea frost bro lolol ... week 6 from flip so im guessing more 2 come lol


im sure there will be with that Platinum in the mix!, i was very happy with the Platinum Buffalo, considering the reg Platinum crosses for the next IHG purchase, cos i like to pollen chuck with em hehehe


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 10, 2017)

my lonely Purple Animal Kush gal

 

will report back further in detail with aroma,

Black Cherry Breath just overwhelm the grow zone in the smell department..


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Aug 14, 2017)

Purple animal Kush
Smells like grape jolly rancher


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 14, 2017)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Purple animal Kush
> Smells like grape jolly rancher


Damn she's pretty AF


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 15, 2017)

How much weeks you guys/ ladies run the punch strains 2?


----------



## Jgray766 (Aug 16, 2017)

I have a grand double purple going and i just put in a cookie cube in the shot glass to soak ....my first grand double was a male so it got culled ...I'm super psyched to try them out ....


----------



## Jgray766 (Aug 16, 2017)

Indoorpro said:


> yea frost bro lolol ... week 6 from flip so im guessing more 2 come lol


Can I ask what lighting and medium you use? That look of the buds...I love that and my goal is to grow some buds that look like that...could be genetics I don't know but I love that look


----------



## SoOLED (Aug 17, 2017)

do they drop 2 or 3 times a year? a friend of mine said they had a new menu up, none of the normal seed banks have it.

there is one in the UK, but its looks like some of last years stuff lots of g4, dosi's stuff.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 17, 2017)

Just randomly scooped a pack of Hanger 18. Never heard of it before but definitely into a Platinum x Allen Wrench cross. As much as I give IHG shit, when I finally think I'm out, they pull me back in.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 17, 2017)

Jgray766 said:


> Can I ask what lighting and medium you use? That look of the buds...I love that and my goal is to grow some buds that look like that...could be genetics I don't know but I love that look


Four 288 QB with 480 2100 driver.... Im running current culture 8xl rdwc system


----------



## darkzero (Aug 17, 2017)

Does anyone know if their Platinum S1 is legit


----------



## greencropper (Aug 17, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Does anyone know if their Platinum S1 is legit


some months back someone was growing it out on this thread...pics too


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 17, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Just randomly scooped a pack of Hanger 18. Never heard of it before but definitely into a Platinum x Allen Wrench cross. As much as I give IHG shit, when I finally think I'm out, they pull me back in.


get yourself some of the older/first releases if you can..

Got 1 White Cherry Pie above soil now along with 4 Mother Of All Cherries.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 17, 2017)

greencropper said:


> some months back someone was growing it out on this thread...pics too


From my research so far someone is saying their Platinum used to be called Sunset Fire Og can anyone confirm this claim other than that there is no info if it's legit platinum kush or not


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 18, 2017)

Week 7 in flower platinum punch


----------



## Sir72 (Aug 18, 2017)

Anyone run or have pics of chitral Pakistan x platnium bubba?


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey guys, first time running in house gear, I have two plants same strain , Timeless montage, look like different phenos. 

A short compact plant not much stretch

 




And then one that stretched about 50 % a bit taller, different structure 
 
 


What do you guys think? At 8 weeks now
Grown in hempy buckets


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2017)

mistermagoo said:


> Hey guys, first time running in house gear, I have two plants same strain , Timeless montage, look like different phenos.
> 
> A short compact plant not much stretch
> 
> ...


Damn you got them looking official. Nice work fam


----------



## greencropper (Aug 18, 2017)

mistermagoo said:


> Hey guys, first time running in house gear, I have two plants same strain , Timeless montage, look like different phenos.
> 
> A short compact plant not much stretch
> 
> ...


great strain the TM, pretty good yield, excellent smoke & plant can survive conditions many others cant!...glad mine were outcrossed to other worthy types!


----------



## bottletoke (Aug 18, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> do they drop 2 or 3 times a year? a friend of mine said they had a new menu up, none of the normal seed banks have it.
> 
> there is one in the UK, but its looks like some of last years stuff lots of g4, dosi's stuff.


From what I see on ig they're always dropping new gear, seems like there's a new menu every week.


----------



## higher self (Aug 19, 2017)

Does anyone know if Purple Cactus (Cactus x Purple Hulk) are regs or fems?


----------



## TimeToBurn (Aug 19, 2017)

i think the purple hulk line was regs


----------



## higher self (Aug 19, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> i think the purple hulk line was regs


Thanks, I thought they were but wasn't sure. Got them as freebies from dank team, I read good things about the Cactus.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Aug 19, 2017)

run em and post pics, I have a full pack to get to!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Aug 19, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> i think the purple hulk line was regs


Yup hulk line are regs got two hulkamaniacs going at the moment waiting To sex them.


----------



## higher self (Aug 20, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> run em and post pics, I have a full pack to get to!


See what I can do in future only space for select few fems now. Popped Tropic Heat (OGKB x PPunch) & unfortunately had to pop another Jelly Breath lost one before but shouldnt have that issue this time.

Should be an interesting side by side. I favor the OGKB genetics but haven't ran anything with Dosido yet.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 20, 2017)

higher self said:


> See what I can do in future only space for select few fems now. Popped Tropic Heat (OGKB x PPunch) & unfortunately had to pop another Jelly Breath lost one before but shouldnt have that issue this time.
> 
> Should be an interesting side by side. I favor the OGKB genetics but haven't ran anything with Dosido yet.


Ogkb mutant leaners are some of the heaviest indica smokes I have ever had


----------



## higher self (Aug 20, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Ogkb mutant leaners are some of the heaviest indica smokes I have ever had


I havent grown a mutant out yet but I have a Swamp Thing from DVG that looks like the slow growing pheno but the leaves look like a cookie but not necessarily the mutant look.

The OGKB I have is crossed with a sativa so its pretty heady. I reach for it over most my sativas even more if the yeild wasnt low. Im looking for the hard hitting indica cookie the forum bx didnt get it. Lol I said no more cooks but OGKB is my exception, have to try another variety.


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 21, 2017)

Just put my 4 foot tall Platinum Gorilla Glue into flower on Sunday night! Should have some good flower photos for everyone soon

 

 

Nice internode spacing as usual


----------



## Septumm (Aug 21, 2017)

I finally am getting the chance to start a new grow and this Jelly Breath is looking amazing! How many seeds come per pack? Neptune doesn't list


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2017)

Wow I called it IHG has (GMO x Jelly Breath) & (Zkittlez x Purple Punch) on Neptune selling for $300 so the $200 packs is obsolete lol! One time release yall hurry up and jump on this!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 22, 2017)

Septumm said:


> I finally am getting the chance to start a new grow and this Jelly Breath is looking amazing! How many seeds come per pack? Neptune doesn't list


10


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 22, 2017)

higher self said:


> Does anyone know if Purple Cactus (Cactus x Purple Hulk) are regs or fems?


I had some purple cactus freebies (3 pack) they were regular. Had 2 females and one nasty skunky male, culled the male 1 female was tall 1 female was short and stocky. I kept the short girl. Kick ass strain, I have some pictures in this thread somewhere


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 22, 2017)

Purple Cactus


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 22, 2017)

higher self said:


> Wow I called it IHG has (GMO x Jelly Breath) & (Zkittlez x Purple Punch) on Neptune selling for $300 so the $200 packs is obsolete lol! One time release yall hurry up and jump on this!


Pretty solid price for untested F1 chucks.


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 22, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Pretty solid price for untested F1 chucks.


Tested or untested my income doesn't allow me to purchase $300 seeds, especially when you need already 2 packs to find something worth keeping....


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> I had some purple cactus freebies (3 pack) they were regular. Had 2 females and one nasty skunky male, culled the male 1 female was tall 1 female was short and stocky. I kept the short girl. Kick ass strain, I have some pictures in this thread somewhere





blu3bird said:


> View attachment 3998781 Purple Cactus


That looks killer!! How many seeds did you pop I only have 5. 



cuddlesthesheep said:


> Pretty solid price for untested F1 chucks.


Yeah where is buddy who was saying these prices were cheap lol. You know the dolato crosses are coming down the pipeline next for $300-350


----------



## greencropper (Aug 22, 2017)

higher self said:


> That looks killer!! How many seeds did you pop I only have 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah where is buddy who was saying these prices were cheap lol. You know the dolato crosses are coming down the pipeline next for $300-350


just buy up IHG's sub $100 regs and chuck away!...save buying the expensive ones?


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2017)

greencropper said:


> just buy up IHG's sub $100 regs and chuck away!...save buying the expensive ones?


I dont even want their $100 regs & the expensive fems dont really interest me personally. Im blessed to have Jelly Breath, 7 or 8 Disco Funk fems & a few other cool freebie packs. Purchased Tropic Heat, Dark Voodoo Haze & Ring of fire a wifi cross. I dont really need any of their gear right now.


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 22, 2017)

higher self said:


> That looks killer!! How many seeds did you pop I only have 5.


3 seeds of the purple cactus got 1 male 2 female, coincidentally, I popped 3 seeds of double rainbow and have 2 females and same with their black cherry pie bx 3 seeds 1 male 2 females. Been having pretty good luck with scoring females from IHG.

I'll get some pictures of double rainbow up within next few weeks, I'm only 2 weeks into flower so not much to look at now, but it looking like double rainbow will be some colorful purple buds


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> 3 seeds of the purple cactus got 1 male 2 female, coincidentally, I popped 3 seeds of double rainbow and have 2 females and same with their black cherry pie bx 3 seeds 1 male 2 females. Been having pretty good luck with scoring females from IHG.
> 
> I'll get some pictures of double rainbow up within next few weeks, I'm only 2 weeks into flower so not much to look at now, but it looking like double rainbow will be some colorful purple buds


My bad you did say a three pack before lol. Yeah thats pretty good getting females, not much wasted effort since you started with so few.


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 23, 2017)

Within three days of flipping the switch I have pistols everywhere...Platinum Gorilla Glue is a beast! She's a 4 foot beast being grown on a windowsill with 5 hours of light in a one gallon pot. She's just an experiment to see how well my indoor window sill can grow. I've grow on my outside window sill many times and harvested some danks


----------



## greencropper (Aug 23, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> Within three days of flipping the switch I have pistols everywhere...Platinum Gorilla Glue is a beast! She's a 4 foot beast being grown on a windowsill with 5 hours of light in a one gallon pot. She's just an experiment to see how well my indoor window sill can grow. I've grow on my outside window sill many times and harvested some danks
> 
> View attachment 3999138
> 
> View attachment 3999137


Mein Gott she's got some tops! did she grow like that by herself or did you pinch her tips off? looking like there's going to be a good yield as well as the solid frosty nugs im sure that hybrid will offer!


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 24, 2017)

greencropper said:


> just buy up IHG's sub $100 regs and chuck away!...save buying the expensive ones?


Most of the 200$ strain i get them with régular pack of ihg, and still To date they never deceive me , pure fire , all they 200$$ strain were freebie everybody wanted, so they make some spécial releases of pollen chuck for $$$ , i dont look at their fem anymore , regular will do for me until they decide to make price rise again because in 1 year we started from 50 a regular pack to 80-100$ still my price range but higher they can put my Dick in their ass too


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 24, 2017)

greencropper said:


> Mein Gott she's got some tops! did she grow like that by herself or did you pinch her tips off? looking like there's going to be a good yield as well as the solid frosty nugs im sure that hybrid will offer!



Thank you!! Oh she was a mother for about 6 months so I took about a dozen clones of her. That's why she got so bushy. I'm excited to see her fill out, by the windowsill lol


----------



## greencropper (Aug 24, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Most of the 200$ strain i get them with régular pack of ihg, and still To date they never deceive me , pure fire , all they 200$$ strain were freebie everybody wanted, so they make some spécial releases of pollen chuck for $$$ , i dont look at their fem anymore , regular will do for me until they decide to make price rise again because in 1 year we started from 50 a regular pack to 80-100$ still my price range but higher they can put my Dick in their ass too


absolutely now the Purple Punch, Sherbet & Platinum crosses come in reg form!...


----------



## higher self (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't know whether to be slightly mad or should expect this but the OGKB x PP is a total runt. You know it's a runt when days after it's been growing when the cotyledons are still bigger than the 1st set of leaves.

My million dollar pheno of Jelly Breath is looking good though! I'm probably going to cull The Tropic Heat & pop another fem.


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 25, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Does anyone know if their Platinum S1 is legit


So far so good platinum s1


----------



## darkzero (Aug 25, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> So far so good platinum s1
> View attachment 4000078


Nice talked to in house on insta and found out its not platinum kush but it is still a plant worth getting


----------



## greencropper (Aug 25, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> So far so good platinum s1
> View attachment 4000078


wow thats grown big, op who had posted earlier grow of this strain here some mths ago were very small plants, how tall is that 1 & how long have you vegged her? is she budding up yet & did you top her?


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 26, 2017)

greencropper said:


> wow thats grown big, op who had posted earlier grow of this strain here some mths ago were very small plants, how tall is that 1 & how long have you vegged her? is she budding up yet & did you top her?


 That one is about 6ft from the dirt ... she's in an 18 gallon tote about 2/3 full... I don't remember the exact date they were planted but I'd say last week of may into the first week of June and yes she's been spitting hairs since the first week of August... all natural structure no topping of training


----------



## greencropper (Aug 26, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> That one is about 6ft from the dirt ... she's in an 18 gallon tote about 2/3 full... I don't remember the exact date they were planted but I'd say last week of may into the first week of June and yes she's been spitting hairs since the first week of August... all natural structure no topping of training


thats fantastic, great to see her thriving outdoors and being a bushy one and not totem, thanks for that info on her! hope you keep us updated with her budding stages


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 26, 2017)

greencropper said:


> thats fantastic, great to see her thriving outdoors and being a bushy one and not totem, thanks for that info on her! hope you keep us updated with her budding stages


Will do


----------



## greencropper (Aug 26, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> Will do
> View attachment 4000723


got me thinkin about a pack of those now...im sure they wont be released again too hmmmmm


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 27, 2017)

greencropper said:


> got me thinkin about a pack of those now...im sure they wont be released again too hmmmmm


I believe I read somewhere that IHG are working on a new platinum line...Idk any details like fems/regs crosses ibl
I got my platinum s1 from the instagram black friday sale last year bought 3 packs of fems for$75 per pack and got 7 platinum fems and some purple hulk crosses for free


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 27, 2017)

I like their purple hulk projects, I've played with 2 of the purple hulk crosses so far. I'm real happy with purple cactus and the double rainbow I have going right now, this double rainbow is shaping up really good for me, it's definitely going to be some resinous purple dank

I have a pack of platinum purple hulk to get into eventually, can't wait to see what I find


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 27, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> I like their purple hulk projects, I've played with 2 of the purple hulk crosses so far. I'm real happy with purple cactus and the double rainbow I have going right now, this double rainbow is shaping up really good for me, it's definitely going to be some resinous purple dank
> 
> I have a pack of platinum purple hulk to get into eventually, can't wait to see what I find


The ones I got were crossed to ghost Og and cactus... probably gonna give those a go next spring


----------



## GrowsephStalin (Aug 27, 2017)

My Grand Double Purple at 21 days from flip. Can't see it well in the pic but there's some nice purple down in the buds. Smells very spicy at this point with a hint of sweet skunk. Got a good feeling about this one!


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 28, 2017)

Platinum punch week 8 of flower.. day 1 on flush..


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 28, 2017)

Indoorpro said:


> Platumin punch week 8 of flower.. day 1 on flush.. View attachment 4001325 View attachment 4001326 View attachment 4001327 View attachment 4001330


Hope you have cuts. Look like keepers for sure.


----------



## Indoorpro (Aug 28, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Hope you have cuts. Look like keepers for sure.


No cuts..


----------



## kingzt (Aug 30, 2017)

Just popped a few slurricane and they seem to be runts. Two of them only have 2 set of leaves and the other one, well look like a stem. Anybody have this issue?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 30, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Just popped a few slurricane and they seem to be runts. Two of them only have 2 set of leaves and the other one, well look like a stem. Anybody have this issue?



Patience grasshopper. These things just sprouted.


----------



## kingzt (Aug 30, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Patience grasshopper. These things just sprouted.


I've never seen seedlings with just two leaves


----------



## higher self (Aug 31, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Just popped a few slurricane and they seem to be runts. Two of them only have 2 set of leaves and the other one, well look like a stem. Anybody have this issue?


Yep you can go ahead & scrap those, thats exactly what my Tropic Heat looked like. Or you can wait it out but I'd cull them.


----------



## kingzt (Aug 31, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yep you can go ahead & scrap those, thats exactly what my Tropic Heat looked like. Or you can wait it out but I'd cull them.


Shoot!! Is the tropic heat a purple punch cross too?


----------



## higher self (Aug 31, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Shoot!! Is the tropic heat a purple punch cross too?


Yep, OGKB x Purple Punch. I want to pop more because I know it's a fire cross but I can't take any more runts right now, I already have one I'm being patient with & that's enough.


----------



## kingzt (Aug 31, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yep, OGKB x Purple Punch. I want to pop more because I know it's a fire cross but I can't take any more runts right now, I already have one I'm being patient with & that's enough.


Yeah I kind of jumped the gun on these slurricanes after one pic. Should of done some more research, honestly would rather have straight up purple punch.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 31, 2017)

Ogkb runts while being a pain to veg and lacking in yield have been the nicest stone ive smoked.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 31, 2017)

just scored some Purple T Rex x Purple Hulk freebies...havnt seen these anywhere b4? into the purp chuck they be cast at a later date!


----------



## rtnrdny (Sep 1, 2017)

i posted earlier the ihg platinum s1 indoor grown runts. they are low vigor imo. ihg posted on instagram a platinum indoor grow and referenced the alleged low vigor comment. i'll stand by my assessment of my experience of my platinum s1 indoor grow peronal experience with both females i took thru flower. s1's are famous for losing vigor which is why some breeders won't work with s1's. here's a close up of my keeper breeder platinum s1:

ihg has proven her (ihg platinum; uw/permafrost) performance as a stellar breeder for frost. the potency on the below pheno was good and the high was a nice sativa type energetic. the only two negatives imo on the below pheno was lack of vigor and average terps. the terps were peppermint candy with the pepper element being too strong and both are potentially fixable in correct breeding crosses imo. i have a nice kush strain going that has real nice lemon terps so far that i want to breed with ihg platinum s1 for hopefully real delicious, really beautiful potential phenos.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 1, 2017)

Purple animal Kush chopped last night


----------



## trippnface (Sep 9, 2017)

outdoor plat buff. looking hella good. this one did a lil re veg too; but still looks like a powerhouse. no signs of powdery mildew or bud rot. solid. hoping for some killer smoke and bubble hash heaven ^.^. have another sister i will post that is also doing very well.

aww. would upload pic but apparently unable too..

* got it

other pic is the buffalo in the ground next to a cube from exotic genetix. both are 200 gal of dirt.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 10, 2017)

Platinum s1


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Sep 10, 2017)

Anyone ever try the Orkle (Tahoe Og X Purple Erkle)


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 10, 2017)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Anyone ever try the Orkle (Tahoe Og X Purple Erkle)


No but wanted to


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 11, 2017)

Anyone popped any Punch X's or Allen Wrench X's yet? 

Also I have a few mendo glues I was gifted, anyone with reports?


----------



## ForbiddenSourD (Sep 16, 2017)

Any one try out the Fruit Prince - Forbidden Fruit x Purple punch strain? Forbidden fruit has always been one of my favorites so I have to give it a try


----------



## ForbiddenSourD (Sep 16, 2017)

Fruit punch*


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 16, 2017)

ForbiddenSourD said:


> Any one try out the Fruit Prince - Forbidden Fruit x Purple punch strain? Forbidden fruit has always been one of my favorites so I have to give it a try


This thread died a very quick death. Used to be popping off not long ago. Not many people popping their new stuff lately it seems as well. Also you can just edit your original post.


----------



## ForbiddenSourD (Sep 16, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> This thread died a very quick death. Used to be popping off not long ago. Not many people popping their new stuff lately it seems as well. Also you can just edit your original post.


Thanks. Well wish me look ordering a ten pack from Neptune hope this cross comes out good


----------



## trippnface (Sep 17, 2017)

Platinum buffalo running shit


----------



## J Larue (Sep 17, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> This thread died a very quick death. Used to be popping off not long ago..


Then some unsavory antifa types started hanging around, and 'poof'.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 17, 2017)

J Larue said:


> Then some unsavory antifa types started hanging around, and 'poof'.


Yeah man all these ANTIFA posts in this thread. God you are annoying.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 17, 2017)

trippnface said:


> Platinum buffalo running shit


Looking beautiful my man! Such a nice strain.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 17, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> This thread died a very quick death. Used to be popping off not long ago. Not many people popping their new stuff lately it seems as well. Also you can just edit your original post.


winter here man...but seeds are getting in soon! got a sheetload of IHG to be grown out next 2yrs


----------



## greencropper (Sep 17, 2017)

lifes good @ Neptune...


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 17, 2017)

Never ran InHouse before

Got some Lemon Lime Punch as freebies from @OregonEliteSeeds 
I believe they are Schrom x Purple Punch?
I held Schrom for some time but not got to try the Purple Punch yet.

3/3 sprouted, 12hrs soak in bleach/veg nutes/tap, straight to vermiculite, within 48hrs all 3 are above and deshelled.
Anybody ran this cross yet?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 17, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Never ran InHouse before
> 
> Got some Lemon Lime Punch as freebies from @OregonEliteSeeds
> I believe they are Schrom x Purple Punch?
> ...


No but I have it on deck so excited to see your grow.


----------



## volusian (Sep 17, 2017)

trippnface said:


> Platinum buffalo running shit


Wowzers, awesome specimen. 
Stay Frosty!


----------



## volusian (Sep 17, 2017)

greencropper said:


> lifes good @ Neptune...View attachment 4012156


I ordered a pack of these yesterday. These have the potential to be frosty terp bombs.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 18, 2017)

volusian said:


> I ordered a pack of these yesterday. These have the potential to be frosty terp bombs.


absolutely!....where else can you find a Zskittles cross for that price?...and that Silky Johnson is no joke either i think


----------



## sethimus (Sep 18, 2017)

decepticon on day 17, already covered in resin


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 18, 2017)

What is this Goliath and hoag they use in their new crosses?


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 18, 2017)

Gorilla dosha was flame, strong head high at first (had me giggling like crazy) then extreme body relaxation which led to me sleeping like a baby.


----------



## OnePrays (Sep 18, 2017)

Square Dance - IHG ( Dosido x Buckeye Purple )


----------



## greencropper (Sep 18, 2017)

OnePrays said:


> Square Dance - IHG ( Dosido x Buckeye Purple )View attachment 4012657View attachment 4012659View attachment 4012661


nice size & color there, great yield maybe from the Buckeye side? how many days into flower is she?


----------



## OnePrays (Sep 18, 2017)

greencropper said:


> nice size & color there, great yield maybe from the Buckeye side? how many days into flower is she?


Thanks brother, I'd like to say she's going for day 55-60 somewhere in there I lost count honestly. And yeah she has some kolas the size of my forearm.


----------



## sethimus (Sep 19, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> Gorilla dosha was flame, strong head high at first (had me giggling like crazy) then extreme body relaxation which led to me sleeping like a baby.


interesting, i found it the most boring one from my dosidos crosses


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 19, 2017)

sethimus said:


> interesting, i found it the most boring one from my dosidos crosses


What do you mean by boring?


----------



## sethimus (Sep 19, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> What do you mean by boring?


just a dull stone, nothing fancy, taste was also only sub par. looked killer though


----------



## sethimus (Sep 19, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Still in early flower so still going.
> Probably say 3x, possibly more!
> Went in under a foot, but a foot of T5/led, so much more stacked than a foot under hid.
> 5 gallon pots.
> ...


damn, just found your post again, wish i would have remembered that. i may or may not have vegged these a week too long :


    

10 decepticon under 3500k/1750k mix in 3l coco pots @ day 17

i need to supercrop a lot, can't raise the lights any higher :/


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 19, 2017)

sethimus said:


> just a dull stone, nothing fancy, taste was also only sub par. looked killer though


I agree with you, nothing really unique. Mine seems to be pretty potent though. Gotta be a killer pheno out there.


----------



## the gnome (Sep 19, 2017)

I picked up Do Lato last spring and ran em in july, they were $125/fems but I got good gut feel on em,
instincts were right on these. reveg didn't work out so looked to grab another and they were $200 fuuugggg.
and out of stock.
another drop is coming and Its V2.
anyone know the lineage going on with V2 release?
same parentage? you don't see much talk here on Do Lato.
i had 3 ladies up-n-running and all 3 looked completely different and could have been 3 diff crosses.
2 for 3 were super bomb, taste buzzz and yield were in keeper territory for sure.
any info on Do Lato V2 would be great


----------



## Rafiki Farm (Sep 19, 2017)

Sorry we found this thread so late! Working with a new in-house creation known as ""Chester". An incredible creation, so far, promising to be beyond top-shelf sativa. Durban Poison.....with a kick from the Hawaiian Big Bud descendants.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 20, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I picked up Do Lato last spring and ran em in july, they were $125/fems but I got good gut feel on em,
> instincts were right on these. reveg didn't work out so looked to grab another and they were $200 fuuugggg.
> and out of stock.
> another drop is coming and Its V2.
> ...


They are giving away free dolato packs of you buy a pack of IHG at Neptune seed bank.

I personally have zero interest, but thought I would share the info.

Edit: Correction they are giving 2 free S1 beans not packs. Must buy a pack from new drop. 

I'm all set personally.


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 20, 2017)

No way in hell I would drop 200-300 for a 10 pack of fems! They're fucking up.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 20, 2017)

sethimus said:


> damn, just found your post again, wish i would have remembered that. i may or may not have vegged these a week too long :
> 
> 
> View attachment 4013070 View attachment 4013072 View attachment 4013073 View attachment 4013074
> ...


No worries. 
Good thing, is the clones don't have thst insane stretch! 

Super frost strain, very good potency, But didn't get much from the cookie. 

Almost like the cookie split back into her parental parts.

Like I have a GDP dom, in structure not flavor, the a gorilla glue dom one, then I am assuming a platinum, one.

I'm giving them round two before I make up my mind on this one.

Wish you all the best with yours.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 20, 2017)

Rafiki Farm said:


> Sorry we found this thread so late! Working with a new in-house creation known as ""Chester". An incredible creation, so far, promising to be beyond top-shelf sativa. Durban Poison.....with a kick from the Hawaiian Big Bud descendants.


Hawaiian big bud?
You mean butterscotch hawaiian?


----------



## volusian (Sep 20, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I picked up Do Lato last spring and ran em in july, they were $125/fems but I got good gut feel on em,
> instincts were right on these. reveg didn't work out so looked to grab another and they were $200 fuuugggg.
> and out of stock.
> another drop is coming and Its V2.
> ...


Dolato v2 is dosido x dolato v1


----------



## the gnome (Sep 20, 2017)

thanks volusion, 
dolato v1 had all the ducks in a row imo.
frost factories, colors @bloom were there, 
letting em go longer and dropping temps would have been a big plus.
so ihg is reinforcing the dosido in this one, eh.
I still have access to some of the 1st dolato release 
not sure now giving V2 a go is in my best interest, 
once again..... decisions decisions


----------



## sethimus (Sep 21, 2017)

kona gold said:


> No worries.
> Good thing, is the clones don't have thst insane stretch!
> 
> Super frost strain, very good potency, But didn't get much from the cookie.
> ...


how was your yield?


----------



## greencropper (Sep 21, 2017)

WoooHooo attitudeseedbank are now stockists of IHG


----------



## cottee (Sep 22, 2017)

Anyone tried the black cherry punch or sour punch?


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 24, 2017)

Blackberrium...looking almost done


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 24, 2017)

Hulkamaniac ready to
Be sexed


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 24, 2017)

Well i finally taste the platinum punch and its weak..... she's pretty tho but doesn't gets you high... anyone else smoke it?


----------



## TimeToBurn (Sep 24, 2017)

That sucks to hear, haven't run it but have a pack. Did you run the whole pack or just a couple or a single?


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 24, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> That sucks to hear, haven't run it but have a pack. Did you run the whole pack or just a couple or a single?


Whole pack.. 8 seeds i pop..


----------



## Crippykeeper (Sep 24, 2017)

Damn


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 24, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> Blackberrium...looking almost done
> View attachment 4016007


Maybe it is the angle of the photo but buds look almost nonexistant to me. How many days is it at?


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 24, 2017)

Indoorpro said:


> View attachment 4016026 Well i finally taste the platinum punch and its weak..... she's pretty tho but doesn't gets you high... anyone else smoke it?


Legit thought that was mold for a second, looks killer though.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 24, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Maybe it is the angle of the photo but buds look almost nonexistant to me. How many days is it at?


Not the angle at all... outdoor guerilla... sun angles changed more than I anticipated in this spot really stunted most of them here... 1 IHG blackberrium 1 jaws Alice Og 3 Cannaventure cookie wreck 1 thug pug dead banana 1 Cannaventure east coast cookie wreck 1 Bodhi blueberry hashplant 1 Bodhi dragon fruit 1 Bodhi lazy lightning 2 chaze auto flowers and a few Mephisto autos... I'm used to 4-6 ft plants and the ones at this spot only got 2-4


----------



## morgwar (Sep 27, 2017)

Just poping in here for a quick question.
Ihg on ig said he's bringing back twisted velvet, anybody here run it? It looks great in photos. 
Looking forward to that drop if the price isn't insane.


----------



## OregonEliteSeeds (Sep 27, 2017)

I have a preorder going now for some IHG gear


----------



## morgwar (Sep 27, 2017)

OregonEliteSeeds said:


> I have a preorder going now for some IHG gear


Ill stop over, thanks!


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Oct 2, 2017)

I think this is my last bean from 2016 PB from OES. I wish I had used a bigger smart pot. Last time i grew this I used a 5 or 7 gal and buds were proportionally fatter. This plant grown in a 2/3 full 3 gal.


----------



## sethimus (Oct 4, 2017)

decepticon, day 34:

     

grown under a 3500k/1750k mix


----------



## BMWEATER (Oct 4, 2017)

sethimus said:


> decepticon, day 34:
> 
> 
> 
> grown under a 3500k/1750k mix



Frost rails everywhere, looking really good! What is the nose like?


----------



## sethimus (Oct 4, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> Frost rails everywhere, looking really good! What is the nose like?


so far lavender, mint, cheese, rotten fruit (only the one in the front, i can't reach the backside atm)


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Oct 4, 2017)

I sure hope I took a cut off this plant. Dont remember.

I did way better last time. Hope i have another shot at it. Today I was scoping trichomes for chop date insight and I spied a single spider mite. I searched buds for like 15 mins and couldn't spot another. I took her outside and gave her a firm misting and thorough soil drench with the hose. Id like to keep her going for a couple more weeks but if i find a single critter when I take her back inside Im gonna chop.


*This is PB from run earlier this year*
*




*


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Oct 4, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Best yielder: Triple OG and Dolato got huge stretch in the same tent then completely filled in, even after I had to chop the main tops for space 3 weeks into bloom.
> 
> Most potent: Cookies and Creme x Dosidos. Also the lowest yielder.
> 
> Best flavor: Rainbow Cookies by a mile. Also qualifies for the "best overall strain" because of + potency and vg yield.....and consistency from bean to bean, which is why I keep popping one for each new run.


How many weeks do you take the Rainbow cookies in flower


----------



## coppershot (Oct 4, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> *This is PB from run earlier this year*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute Frost Monster. Very well done on both runs.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Oct 4, 2017)

Shadowfarmer said:


> How many weeks do you take the Rainbow cookies in flower


Ya, how many? I think i heard about rainbow cookies from someone here who said it's always tasty, bounteous and potent. I've got one just flipped. What am i looking at?


----------



## Psyphish (Oct 4, 2017)

Indoorpro said:


> View attachment 4016026 Well i finally taste the platinum punch and its weak..... she's pretty tho but doesn't gets you high... anyone else smoke it?


High CBD? Lots of frost and no high could be an indicator of that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 4, 2017)

Shadowfarmer said:


> How many weeks do you take the Rainbow cookies in flower


They've all come in between 9 and 10 weeks.


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 5, 2017)

Black Cherry Pie BX taken at 61 days



Needs to dry and be cleaned, I haven't smoked any yet, but she smells skunky and fruity more skunk than fruit. I cannot wait to try her out


----------



## rocknratm (Oct 5, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> High CBD? Lots of frost and no high could be an indicator of that.


I have honestly wondered about the acdc. Because the one i grew got me very high. 
I have 4 more phenos going now. 
We all know in house and their rep for mislabeling and such. Could be a mixup seedwise where you grew an acdc?


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Oct 5, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> I sure hope I took a cut off this plant. Dont remember.View attachment 4021572
> 
> I did way better last time. Hope i have another shot at it. Today I was scoping trichomes for chop date insight and I spied a single spider mite. I searched buds for like 15 mins and couldn't spot another. I took her outside and gave her a firm misting and thorough soil drench with the hose. Id like to keep her going for a couple more weeks but if i find a single critter when I take her back inside Im gonna chop.[


*I could not find a mite. i think about one more week to 10 days should be sufficient to finish off this rare gal*


.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Oct 5, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Ya, how many? I think i heard about rainbow cookies from someone here who said it's always tasty, bounteous and potent. I've got one just flipped. What am i looking at?


I don't know bro I got 4 in veg about to flower soon


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 7, 2017)

I just can't see paying 250 bucks for a pack of 10 seeds. That's unreal. Just cross after cross after cross of the same stuff. Unreal.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Oct 7, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I just can't see paying 250 bucks for a pack of 10 seeds. That's unreal. Just cross after cross after cross of the same stuff. Unreal.


Its actually more lol for 1 pack u only get 2 seeds u would need to buy 5 packs for 10 freebies


----------



## SmokyLungs (Oct 7, 2017)

Inhouse got to greedy if u ask me they use to be reasonable but now its just bogus they raise prices every drop and jistify some even more by calling them limited like bruh all your shit is limited u have almost no worked lines lol everything is just a pollen chuck of one strain to many others i dont see how there prices are justifiable just because the product is good aint product suppose to be good period?


----------



## rocknratm (Oct 7, 2017)

SmokyLungs said:


> Inhouse got to greedy if u ask me they use to be reasonable but now its just bogus they raise prices every drop and jistify some even more by calling them limited like bruh all your shit is limited u have almost no worked lines lol everything is just a pollen chuck of one strain to many others i dont see how there prices are justifiable just because the product is good aint product suppose to be good period?


.,:;!


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 7, 2017)

SmokyLungs said:


> Inhouse got to greedy if u ask me they use to be reasonable but now its just bogus they raise prices every drop and jistify some even more by calling them limited like bruh all your shit is limited u have almost no worked lines lol everything is just a pollen chuck of one strain to many others i dont see how there prices are justifiable just because the product is good aint product suppose to be good period?


That’s why I tell all my potnas stop buying seeds and start chucking your own flavors together. Why keep paying for the same remixed shit. I have so many keepers that now all I need is a nice male and I’ll never buy another Bean again unless I choose to.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Oct 7, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> That’s why I tell all my potnas stop buying seeds and start chucking your own flavors together. Why keep paying for the same remixed shit. I have so many keepers that now all I need is a nice male and I’ll never buy another Bean again unless I choose to.


Yea thats true if i could i would but im small time just grow for personal shit so it sucks that most breeders are charging a shit load now because they see others doing it n presales n limited tags just to hype up shit like cmon its seeds stop being petty i understand its their way of income but i doubt they losing money if u get shitload seeds per plant but everyone is doing this shit now so im just gonna have to eventually sscrifice one or to personal harvests n make my own beans with whatever i can get at that time thats good lol


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 7, 2017)

SmokyLungs said:


> Its actually more lol for 1 pack u only get 2 seeds u would need to buy 5 packs for 10 freebies


I wasn't talkin about freebies. I was jus talkin about 250 for a pack of their gear.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah there's guys on here that do their own chucking. And their stuff looks just as fire if.not more than their stuff. But 200 bucks is ridiculous. Then put limited and put 250 bucks. Well all ur shit is limited to me Bc I ain't buying it. Instagram ruined it. Bc they find one pheno that looks all frosty. Then they post pics of that on ig. And everyone blows it up. But they don't show you the other 60 seeds that were popped of their stuff to find that one pheno. I had some of their hulk something seeds gifted to me. 8 of them. Got 3 females. And was so disappointed in the final product. My g13 pineapple express v2 put it to shame. I mean I'm not saying they don't have some dank fire. But then got their new line. Using platinum I think u can get for 100 bucks. Then they cross it too purple punch or whatever then it's platinum punch and it's limited and 250 bucks. Come on gtfoh. LoL


----------



## higher self (Oct 7, 2017)

Picked this up for $60, looks pretty fire from what I’ve seen read. Have a Tahoe x Stardawg about to flower & if its dank I will be looking for a male from the Tahoe Kush from IHG to hit the Tahoe Star.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 7, 2017)

Oes has like 15 different packs of in house for sale right now. Alot of em down to 60-80 bucks. But it's none of their new stuff.


----------



## higher self (Oct 7, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Oes has like 15 different packs of in house for sale right now. Alot of em down to 60-80 bucks. But it's none of their new stuff.


Yep thats where I got that pack from & I dont want any of their newer gear lol!! Also wanted to try something with the OOKB in it. Seemed more appealing than this new silky johnshon regular line. 

I still have Jelly Breath freebie going but slow as I jumped the gun on transplanting to a bigger pot. Could just be a slow cookie vegger but the million dollar plant is coming along.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 7, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yep thats where I got that pack from & I dont want any of their newer gear lol!! Also wanted to try something with the OOKB in it. Seemed more appealing than this new silky johnshon regular line.
> 
> I still have Jelly Breath freebie going but slow as I jumped the gun on transplanting to a bigger pot. Could just be a slow cookie vegger but the million dollar plant is coming along.


Yeah after the last disappointment of their gear I doubt I'll ever run it again. Too many that's better. For cheaper. Sin city has been good. I run their do si dos x thin mints. Was tiptop notch.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Oct 8, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah after the last disappointment of their gear I doubt I'll ever run it again. Too many that's better. For cheaper. Sin city has been good. I run their do si dos x thin mints. Was tiptop notch.


What did u grow that was no good?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2017)

SmokyLungs said:


> What did u grow that was no good?


Hulk of I think is what it was called. They were give to me.


----------



## REALSTYLES (Oct 8, 2017)

White Velvet rocks the plants in the back are them


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 8, 2017)

REALSTYLES said:


> White Velvet rocks the plants in the back are them
> 
> View attachment 4023314


Yo yo yo sorry I missed you the other day, hope you’re good, brother ‘styles!


----------



## REALSTYLES (Oct 8, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Yo yo yo sorry I missed you the other day, hope you’re good, brother ‘styles!


All gravy man lol just wanted ti see how you were doing and tell you about my soil recipe. I'll try talking to you tomorrow.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 8, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Hulk of I think is what it was called. They were give to me.


can you elaborate on the hulk or hulkamaniacs i got 3 reg seeds as freebie only one made it weak seedlings.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2017)

It just wasn't a keeper. It's yield was subpar smoke was so so. And I've been growing for quite awhile. So it wasn't me. It cured for 27 days just didn't have a good smell. Taste was ok. The high just wasn't there. Which I will admit I didn't have a special pheno or anything. But I definitely won't be gambling at 150-250 a pack. When I for a fact that I can get something better for less. And I'm not saying they don't have fire. Bc I've seen it. On here and in person. Just my personal preference.


----------



## bizfactory (Oct 8, 2017)

I got a pack of Jelly Breath S1...not sure how I feel about fems but the cascade cut looks fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 8, 2017)

Jelly Breath
@5 weeks


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 9, 2017)

Platinum gorilla


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 9, 2017)

Blackberrium


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 9, 2017)

Platinum s1


----------



## sethimus (Oct 15, 2017)

decepticon, day 44:


----------



## kona gold (Oct 15, 2017)

sethimus said:


> decepticon, day 44:
> 
> View attachment 4027050
> 
> ...


It has no shortage of frost for sure!!!
They get even taller as she gets closer.
Like an old school resin


----------



## sethimus (Oct 16, 2017)

kona gold said:


> It has no shortage of frost for sure!!!
> They get even taller as she gets closer.
> Like an old school resin


did you make rosin with yours? if so, what was the yield?


----------



## kona gold (Oct 16, 2017)

sethimus said:


> did you make rosin with yours? if so, what was the yield?


Not yet.
But I would think it would yield huge!
But rosin sometimes yields aren't what you expect.


----------



## kona gold (Oct 16, 2017)

sethimus said:


> did you make rosin with yours? if so, what was the yield?


The only downside to this strain, for me, is that they don't have that strong of a favor.
Plenty potent!


----------



## REALSTYLES (Oct 16, 2017)

Day 1 week 5 of flower White Velvet 

 

and the tall plants in back to the right in the tent are WV


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Oct 18, 2017)

This was my only IHG strain. I liked it just fine. the flavor was very distinctive. I'd def do another IHG fem and I'm a looken for recomendations yo.

Small but pretty buds on this plant. I got one last cut of her she's at about 4 weeks. I used a bigger pot and giving her some longer days with 730 at lights out.View attachment 4028937


----------



## greencropper (Oct 18, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> This was my only IHG strain. I liked it just fine. the flavor was very distinctive. I'd def do another IHG fem and I'm a looken for recomendations yo.
> 
> Small but pretty buds on this plant. I got one last cut of her she's at about 4 weeks. I used a bigger pot and giving her some longer days with 730 at lights out.View attachment 4028937View attachment 4028939


nice job there...dont think you can go past Rainbow Cookies next, plenty of people had some great outcomes with that one


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Oct 18, 2017)

greencropper said:


> nice job there...dont think you can go past Rainbow Cookies next, plenty of people had some great outcomes with that one


*damn...total space out. I think you may have mentioned that before and I did grab a pack. OK im GTG TY *


----------



## greencropper (Oct 19, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> *damn...total space out. I think you may have mentioned that before and I did grab a pack. OK im GTG TYView attachment 4028949 *


did i? sorry bro...this early onset alzheimer's is shit on a stick!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 19, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> This was my only IHG strain. I liked it just fine. the flavor was very distinctive. I'd def do another IHG fem and I'm a looken for recomendations yo.
> 
> Small but pretty buds on this plant. I got one last cut of her she's at about 4 weeks. I used a bigger pot and giving her some longer days with 730 at lights out.View attachment 4028937View attachment 4028939


WHITE ANIMAL FTW


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 22, 2017)

Jelly breath @week7


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 25, 2017)

Im sitting on 20 rainbow cookies


----------



## noodleman (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm wondering if anyone who previously reported in this thread that they were growing lemon lime punch has completed the grow and can comment on its quality. I'm a sativa leaning grower and most of IHG offerings are heavily indica leaning, except for the lemon lime that is listed by IHG as a hybrid since it includes schrom in its parentage. I do have some Billy Goat Gruff IHG seeds also that seem to be their most sativa leaning strain but I'd pick up some lemon lime too if it's any good.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 27, 2017)

Any idea what’s causing this On leaves


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 27, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> Any idea what’s causing this On leaves View attachment 4033853 View attachment 4033849View attachment 4033850


Check for thrips...


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 27, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Check for thrips...


thank you ill look them up


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 27, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Check for thrips...


yup i believe i got em thanks for the help.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 27, 2017)

Crippykeeper said:


> yup i believe i got em thanks for the help.


What is gonna be your choice to remove them


----------



## legalcanada (Oct 27, 2017)

ive been battling thrips this week too. i'm spraying every day or 2 with method 1 pps. spinosad is banned in canada or i would be alternating with that. so i'm alternating with filtered cinnamon water. it also kills thrips


----------



## Pitu (Oct 28, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> ive been battling thrips this week too. i'm spraying every day or 2 with method 1 pps. spinosad is banned in canada or i would be alternating with that. so i'm alternating with filtered cinnamon water. it also kills thrips


Hi mate have you checked out a product called rogis garlic extract?
Have some people who use it here and never have any problems with them lol.
You can even try to make your own diy garlic extract it supposed to help against any bugs but doesn't leave a taste in the buds maybe it will help for you too lol.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Oct 28, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> What is gonna be your choice to remove them


Spinosad and neem or Azamax hope that works. I’m open for suggestions lmk.


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 28, 2017)

Platinum gorilla 2 bud rot included


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 28, 2017)

Ogkb v2.1 beautiful buds on this tiny thing really frosty dense and purple


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 28, 2017)

Rainbow cookies little rot on it


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 28, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> View attachment 4034142 Rainbow cookies little rot on it


Just dropped 3 rainbow cookies


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 28, 2017)

So this year's outdoor season was good but I noticed a trend among IHG gear... only happened in IHG
Platinum s1, blackberrium, platinum gorilla 1 out of 2 and rainbow cookies...Rainbow cookies and platinum gorilla above platinum s1 below
Never had this issue before but it only showed up in IHG... my other platinum gorilla and ogkb v2.1 are great ... manganese deficiency? Anyone have any ideas


----------



## SmokyLungs (Oct 28, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> So this year's outdoor season was good but I noticed a trend among IHG gear... only happened in IHG
> Platinum s1, blackberrium, platinum gorilla 1 out of 2 and rainbow cookies...Rainbow cookies and platinum gorilla above platinum s1 belowView attachment 4034202
> Never had this issue before but it only showed up in IHG... my other platinum gorilla and ogkb v2.1 are great ... manganese deficiency? Anyone have any ideas


Check for gnats all ur plants look like they suffering from gnats u might be overwatering


----------



## SmokyLungs (Oct 28, 2017)

Also ihg newest ig post post with the hashtag free the seeds is hilarious considering its a post of a limited drop going for 300 per pack lol i feel bad for anyone paying that much for "terps" dam dabheads fucked up the seedgame with that bs terps were around from plenty crosses ive grown but now all that fruity shit is getting to hyped up


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 28, 2017)

SmokyLungs said:


> Check for gnats all ur plants look like they suffering from gnats u might be overwatering


Overwatering could definitely be the case with as wet as it was this summer but flowering season has been mostly dry... not concerned about the leaves being eaten concerned with the leaves and bud essentially dying and turning brown


----------



## SmokyLungs (Oct 28, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> Overwatering could definitely be the case with as wet as it was this summer but flowering season has been mostly dry... not concerned about the leaves being eaten concerned with the leaves and bud essentially dying and turning brown


Oh u doing outdoors damn cant help u there bud im a indoor lot of strains are suspect to bud rot in moist conditions once it starts its pretty much too late only good thing ubcan do is chop off the rotten parts n hope it dont spread maybe try feeding with neem next round it might help prevent it? Not sure but u def should look into mold resistant strains if u doing outdoor


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 28, 2017)

SmokyLungs said:


> Oh u doing outdoors damn cant help u there bud im a indoor lot of strains are suspect to bud rot in moist conditions once it starts its pretty much too late only good thing ubcan do is chop off the rotten parts n hope it dont spread maybe try feeding with neem next round it might help prevent it? Not sure but u def should look into mold resistant strains if u doing outdoor


Not bud rot.... I'm very familiar with bud rot... this is something else... I'm stumped as well


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 28, 2017)

SmokyLungs said:


> Oh u doing outdoors damn cant help u there bud im a indoor lot of strains are suspect to bud rot in moist conditions once it starts its pretty much too late only good thing ubcan do is chop off the rotten parts n hope it dont spread maybe try feeding with neem next round it might help prevent it? Not sure but u def should look into mold resistant strains if u doing outdoor


This is as close as I've come to an answer
*Manganese* (pronounced _manga-knees_) helps enzymes break down chlorophyll and photosynthesis production. It also collaborates with plant enzymes to reduce nitrates before producing proteins.

*Effects of Manganese Deficiency*
Young leaves of plants that are manganese deficient are usually spotted (mottled) yellow and have brown areas. Dead (Necrotic) yellow spots are formed on the top leaves, while the lower ones may have gray dots.

Other symptoms can include *yellowing of leaves* while the leaf veins can stay green, much like the case in magnesium deficiency. Magnesium deficiency can also produce a patchy effect on the leaves. As the plant gets newer growths, it will seem to get over the problem on its own because younger leaves may appear unaffected. *However, on the top of the leaves, chocolate-colored spots can appear, while the severely affected areas of the leaves turn brown and wither.*


----------



## greencropper (Oct 28, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> So this year's outdoor season was good but I noticed a trend among IHG gear... only happened in IHG
> Platinum s1, blackberrium, platinum gorilla 1 out of 2 and rainbow cookies...Rainbow cookies and platinum gorilla above platinum s1 belowView attachment 4034202
> Never had this issue before but it only showed up in IHG... my other platinum gorilla and ogkb v2.1 are great ... manganese deficiency? Anyone have any ideas


is there anyway you can check the rootzone? sometimes certain root rots can have strange seemingly unrelated side effects?


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 28, 2017)

greencropper said:


> is there anyway you can check the rootzone? sometimes certain root rots can have strange seemingly unrelated side effects?


Ill check it out the next time I visit the spot...just weird it only happened to IHG stuff


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 29, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> ive been battling thrips this week too. i'm spraying every day or 2 with method 1 pps. spinosad is banned in canada or i would be alternating with that. so i'm alternating with filtered cinnamon water. it also kills thrips





The Pipe said:


> So this year's outdoor season was good but I noticed a trend among IHG gear... only happened in IHG
> Platinum s1, blackberrium, platinum gorilla 1 out of 2 and rainbow cookies...Rainbow cookies and platinum gorilla above platinum s1 belowView attachment 4034202
> Never had this issue before but it only showed up in IHG... my other platinum gorilla and ogkb v2.1 are great ... manganese deficiency? Anyone have any ideas


That is russet/broadmite damage. If spider mites you would have seen webs.


----------



## higher self (Oct 29, 2017)

My Jelly Breath smells really good so far in early veg. Like a fruity sherbert cookie smell, cant wait for it to grow larger, Growing kinda slow but thats been more a grower issue on my part but she is starting to take off now.

Im thinking I should reverse her & make S1’s to #freetheseed  this was a seed from the freebie pack so it would really be free seeds minus the time, lights & nutes ect..


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 30, 2017)

higher self said:


> My Jelly Breath smells really good so far in early veg. Like a fruity sherbert cookie smell, cant wait for it to grow larger, Growing kinda slow but thats been more a grower issue on my part but she is starting to take off now.
> 
> Im thinking I should reverse her & make S1’s to #freetheseed  this was a seed from the freebie pack so it would really be free seeds minus the time, lights & nutes ect..


that would be sweet!


----------



## jwreck (Oct 30, 2017)

Popped 5 animal pies 10 days ago, 1 didnt germinate and 3/4 are runts gonna soak the remaining 5 but not feeling optimistic.
Harvested 4 sherbet x dosidos and only will consider 1 to be above average the other 3 not so much, was expecting good things from this cross but....


----------



## jwreck (Nov 3, 2017)

Popped the rest of the animal pie pack and these are even slower than the first 5.
Over 3 days since soak they have been in paper towels for 2 and the tail is just starting to emerge thinking of tossing them along with the other 3 mutant runts i got that look like shit.
In all - 1 normal looking plant out of ten, hopefully its as good as the rainbow cookies turned out (great smoke on that one) which were also a little PIA to grow but they were not mutants like these


----------



## bizfactory (Nov 3, 2017)

I have 5 Jelly Breath S1 and 2 Animal Blues in peat pucks right now. I see 1 JB already coming up... hopefully the rest aren't far behind!


----------



## REALSTYLES (Nov 3, 2017)

White Velvet week 7 day 5 of flower


----------



## sethimus (Nov 5, 2017)

Decepticon @ Day 67, gonna chop em next week:


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 7, 2017)

Popped rainbow cookies and purple kush from ihg all germed and have hit soil


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 7, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Popped rainbow cookies and purple kush from ihg all germed and have hit soil


Killer im 6 days above soil on my 3 rainbow cookies n 2 dolatos .


----------



## jwreck (Nov 7, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Popped rainbow cookies and purple kush from ihg all germed and have hit soil


Bought rainbow cooks when they first came out for the dosidos freebies, rainbows turned out to be the best shit ive ran, all my phenos taste and smell like the original gsc with a hint of og and most had the leaves go real dark on the fade like a purple blue color took them down between 63-70 found a few seeds on some maybe 2 or 3 at the most nothing major


----------



## Sir72 (Nov 17, 2017)

Your tripping, lol if I lived near you I would take them of your hands. My best ones are a lot of the time the weird looking mutant slow starters.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 17, 2017)

sethimus said:


> Decepticon @ Day 67, gonna chop em next week:
> 
> View attachment 4038444
> View attachment 4038445
> ...


pull off those dead leafs lazy


----------



## sethimus (Nov 18, 2017)

no


----------



## kona gold (Nov 18, 2017)

sethimus said:


> no


So I enjoyed your pics, even the dead leaves.... hehehehe!!!
So what is your overall thoughts now that you probably wacked em??


----------



## sethimus (Nov 18, 2017)

not quite like the description, so far between 10-18% rosin yields. taste is somewhere between berries and "old man showering gel" with some ozone hints

high is more on the mellow, body side

yield was soso, just under 600g/m^2 or 1,55g/W


----------



## jwreck (Nov 19, 2017)

6/6 on the crystal cookies and all are doing well, no mutated leaves or runts like the animal pie and white animals
Right now got 2 animal pies 18 days in, 1 white animal on 10 days and 6 crystal cookies on day 7 of veg.
Also have 4 dosidos, 2 precious child (horrible germ rate 2/10) 4 pugsbreath, 4 animal style and 4 animism. Hoping for a nice dosi or animal male to pollinate all the ihg fems
NOTE: had 100% germ rate on pb,as,dosi,cc and animism


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 21, 2017)

Finishing the jar from my purple animal kush seed run: smells and tastes just like that shredded grape baseball gum. Fairly potent, too. Cut will veg for another 2-3 weeks, then we'll see what she's really like. I can't believe I let this freebie from TDT sit in the vault that long!!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 22, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Finishing the jar from my purple animal kush seed run: smells and tastes just like that shredded grape baseball gum. Fairly potent, too. Cut will veg for another 2-3 weeks, then we'll see what she's really like. I can't believe I let this freebie from TDT sit in the vault that long!!


I had these going and ended up culling before flower due to plant #'s... regrets... I've seen nothing but fire in these.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 23, 2017)

Ogkb v2.1


----------



## Piztol (Nov 25, 2017)

Greetings future friends my name is Pete, new to the forum but I see some great work in here... i need to get a better phone or camera to take my next bud porn shots!! Im a huge IHG fan like most, and just ordered some jelly sickle & slurricane to add to my already huge Ihg selection. I have platinum purple candy going atm at 3 weeks bud so far and ill start posting pics when i the lights come back on. Anyways glad to join and look forward to sharing with everyone!! Ill be chopping my beautiful beast Gramstacker/kimbo pie (kimbo kush x cherry pie) in a few days... I highly highly recommend it but i doubt its in stock anywhere, and i had to secure a second pack after my first pack before it was gone because its so bomb, definitely in my top 3 to 5 strains. Ill post a little nug pic from last crop. Take Care and blaze up guys!!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 25, 2017)

Piztol said:


> Greetings future friends my name is Pete, new to the forum but I see some great work in here... i need to get a better phone or camera to take my next bud porn shots!! Im a huge IHG fan like most, and just ordered some jelly sickle & slurricane to add to my already huge Ihg selection. I have platinum purple candy going atm at 3 weeks bud so far and ill start posting pics when i the lights come back on. Anyways glad to join and look forward to sharing with everyone!! Ill be chopping my beautiful beast Gramstacker/kimbo pie (kimbo kush x cherry pie) in a few days... I highly highly recommend it but i doubt its in stock anywhere, and i had to secure a second pack after my first pack before it was gone because its so bomb, definitely in my top 3 to 5 strains. Ill post a little nug pic from last crop. Take Care and blaze up guys!!


welcome aboard nice nugs


----------



## Piztol (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks bro glad to be here. Its about time i get back on a forum... I was on seedjunkies for a bit but that caved, but ive actually had an account for awhile here and just forgot because it said my email was already registered and my 1st password was right!.lol.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Nov 26, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> Ogkb v2.1
> View attachment 4047127 View attachment 4047128


Looks similar to how mine came out. Some of densist stickiest resiniest I've grow. How was yours?


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 26, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Looks similar to how mine came out. Some of densist stickiest resiniest I've grow. How was yours?


Same here on all those... has a sweet doughy smell... gonna do these again for sure


----------



## Piztol (Nov 26, 2017)

I need to do this blackberry cream from exg again..


----------



## Piztol (Nov 26, 2017)

Got three 4 x 2 tents going, one of them a veg/auto tent... also my kimbo pie is about done, shorty getting swollen!!


----------



## higher self (Nov 27, 2017)

Finally got my Jelly Breath cloned cold weather slowed up all my cloning. Vegging the seed plant in a 2 gal for a month before I have space to run it.


----------



## Piztol (Nov 27, 2017)

I just ordered slurricane & jelly sickle and should have them by next week to add to my IHG stash... got that platinum purple candy going and looking good at 3 weeks!! Just a heads up for the IHG fans.. there are alot better prices at annunaki genetics.com home site, got jelly breath crosses at least 10-15$ cheaper along with everything else and they only sell their own stuff and in house, but it looks like a legit site and im bout to try the forbidden fruit crosses next and i seen it for 160$ the other day.


----------



## RedLebFarmer (Nov 27, 2017)

Wussup people, I just received an order from IHG and to my surprise I got a very interesting tester pack. I was wandering if anyone knows what these are. They are called project Z and probably have some zkittles in them. If anyone knows anything about it let me know? The strain I originally ordered is the Gorilla Dosha v2. Looking forward to popping them. Also if anyone tried it before (grown or smoked) let me know what he thinks about it.

Thanks


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 28, 2017)

Piztol said:


> I just ordered slurricane & jelly sickle and should have them by next week to add to my IHG stash... got that platinum purple candy going and looking good at 3 weeks!! Just a heads up for the IHG fans.. there are alot better prices at annunaki genetics.com home site, got jelly breath crosses at least 10-15$ cheaper along with everything else and they only sell their own stuff and in house, but it looks like a legit site and im bout to try the forbidden fruit crosses next and i seen it for 160$ the other day.


Just a heads up. I saw an entire lb or more of the purple punch at the harvest cup recently. Absolutely beautiful, trichome covered nugs, but........be prepared for a smaller sized yield. The entire jar was filled with nugs no bigger than a nickel. I've got some nitro cookies waiting to be sprouted and white animal too, along a few others-.


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 28, 2017)

The jar above and this one here are both purple punch.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 29, 2017)

Vegging purple animal kush. Kinda stalled for a minute, but she's picking back up


----------



## the gnome (Nov 30, 2017)

that purp punch is downright inspiring! 
I'd like to see some in bloom


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 30, 2017)

Piztol said:


> I just ordered slurricane & jelly sickle and should have them by next week to add to my IHG stash... got that platinum purple candy going and looking good at 3 weeks!! Just a heads up for the IHG fans.. there are alot better prices at annunaki genetics.com home site, got jelly breath crosses at least 10-15$ cheaper along with everything else and they only sell their own stuff and in house, but it looks like a legit site and im bout to try the forbidden fruit crosses next and i seen it for 160$ the other day.



The purple punch x plat candy and do si dos x velvet pie should be pretty dank.


----------



## Piztol (Nov 30, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> The purple punch x plat candy and do si dos x velvet pie should be pretty dank.


I actually have a couple dosi pie & purple punch candy in flower at about 3-4 weeks and will post some shots once they are full bloom. The silver pie is an oldie but awesome strain as well, Ill post a picture of a silver pie nug.. str8 fire!!


----------



## Piztol (Nov 30, 2017)

Anyone got the word on some real good pesticides?? I dont have a real problem with them, just a couple little flys hear and there but i spray at least once or twice a day with fans and it works pretty well but lately ive seen a few more flies than usual, and i just ran out if the "nukem" i was using and i may just get that but its 25$ for 8oz and i dont buy cheap crap but i do like the best bang for buck and im sure there is better deals out there. Im all ears for suggestions?? I try to keep up my nutes and stuff, but been slacking latley on some stuff.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 1, 2017)

Piztol said:


> Anyone got the word on some real good pesticides?? I dont have a real problem with them, just a couple little flys hear and there but i spray at least once or twice a day with fans and it works pretty well but lately ive seen a few more flies than usual, and i just ran out if the "nukem" i was using and i may just get that but its 25$ for 8oz and i dont buy cheap crap but i do like the best bang for buck and im sure there is better deals out there. Im all ears for suggestions?? I try to keep up my nutes and stuff, but been slacking latley on some stuff.


You talking about fungus gnats? Use sticky fly traps problem solved. Dont spray chems on your plants bro


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 1, 2017)

Just dropped last 7 dolato !


----------



## Piztol (Dec 1, 2017)

So ive been growing about 2 almost 3 years and originally wanted a couple plants and was going through strains to find my 5-10 favorite, but thats turned from a couple plants into 20-30 plants and the 5-10 strains has turned to about 100 and counting.lol.. Thats one reason ive never really grown a bunch of one strain at a time ill start 2 or 3 of each strain and its alot funner that way to have so much variety at once but can be frustrating for patients who want alot of one strain. Right now i have dosi pie, purple candy, gramstacker, black cherry breath, blue deisle, papaya, kurple, dolato & double grape (auto). It also saves some pheno finding that way when doing a couple of each instead of 10 or more.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 2, 2017)

Piztol said:


> So ive been growing about 2 almost 3 years and originally wanted a couple plants and was going through strains to find my 5-10 favorite, but thats turned from a couple plants into 20-30 plants and the 5-10 strains has turned to about 100 and counting.lol.. Thats one reason ive never really grown a bunch of one strain at a time ill start 2 or 3 of each strain and its alot funner that way to have so much variety at once but can be frustrating for patients who want alot of one strain. Right now i have dosi pie, purple candy, gramstacker, black cherry breath, blue deisle, papaya, kurple, dolato & double grape (auto). It also saves some pheno finding that way when doing a couple of each instead of 10 or more.



Nice selection. I'm the same way.


----------



## Piztol (Dec 2, 2017)

Just got my forbidden jelly in today, also with 2 full packs of sour dub x silky johnson for freebies slurricane coming monday!! I originally ordered jelly sickle ( ppunch×jellyb) from the havily connected seedbank and it was my first order there, but for some odd reason days after ordering i got the news it was out but site said 3 left when i ordered... so i had to take a different strain and thats probably why i got the extra pack, but i wasnt to impressed with heavily connecteds costumer service along with my order being changed i am not going there anymore until its more organized.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 2, 2017)

Piztol said:


> Just got my forbidden jelly in today, also with 2 full packs of sour dub x silky johnson for freebies slurricane coming monday!! I originally ordered jelly sickle ( ppunch×jellyb) from the havily connected seedbank and it was my first order there, but for some odd reason days after ordering i got the news it was out but site said 3 left when i ordered... so i had to take a different strain and thats probably why i got the extra pack, but i wasnt to impressed with heavily connecteds costumer service along with my order being changed i am not going there anymore until its more organized.


Order from oregan elite. Heavily connected dude is an asshole. Plain n simple. I made an order about 3 months ago. First it took 4 weeks to get it. Then when I did get it. Opened the package. Got shorted a pack that I paid for. Then one of the packs I ordered had the vile in it. But no seeds. It was sealed and everything, jus no seeds. So I messaged him IG and told him I was shorted a pack and that one pack was empty. He told me I was lying. And blocked me. So his punk ass got me for 100 dollar pack of seeds i NVR got, and 60 dollar empty pack.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 2, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Just dropped last 7 dolato !


better pollen chuck onto a few of those as i dont think they will be released again?


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 2, 2017)

greencropper said:


> better pollen chuck onto a few of those as i dont think they will be released again?


Yea if i find a good keeper


----------



## Piztol (Dec 2, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Order from oregan elite. Heavily connected dude is an asshole. Plain n simple. I made an order about 3 months ago. First it took 4 weeks to get it. Then when I did get it. Opened the package. Got shorted a pack that I paid for. Then one of the packs I ordered had the vile in it. But no seeds. It was sealed and everything, jus no seeds. So I messaged him IG and told him I was shorted a pack and that one pack was empty. He told me I was lying. And blocked me. So his punk ass got me for 100 dollar pack of seeds i NVR got, and 60 dollar empty pack.


Yeah the guy at HC was obviously unorganized and he akso sent me a email on accident and it was about another fuck up of his.lol... I was kinda pust because I know he either sold my original choice after i ordered it or he kept it, because he didnt mention my choice being out until I asked him about my order status. Yeah i usually go through reliableUSA seedbank or Neptune, Ive ordered from Oregon elite as well but they're kinda spendy and not a bug selection but good service.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 2, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Yea if i find a good keeper


i had 5 going early in the season here but 4 were killed by heatwave, but i hit the one survivor with Cannarado Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies) pollen hehehe, still got 5 beans left in the opened pack


----------



## Piztol (Dec 3, 2017)

So i gave my flower list in my last post i have some nice veggers in the batters box like cherry gelato, stank breath, grape krush, grape stomper bx, mtf cookies, Cannon beach cookies, bannana bread, grape supreme, slurricane & forbidden jelly!! Cant wait ive only done the grape krush before out if these strains, so they will all be new to me.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 4, 2017)

Piztol said:


> So i gave my flower list in my last post i have some nice veggers in the batters box like cherry gelato, stank breath, grape krush, grape stomper bx, mtf cookies, Cannon beach cookies, bannana bread, grape supreme, slurricane & forbidden jelly!! Cant wait ive only done the grape krush before out if these strains, so they will all be new to me.


You were able to find the grapstomper bx??


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 4, 2017)

Disco funk


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 4, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Order from oregan elite. Heavily connected dude is an asshole. Plain n simple. I made an order about 3 months ago. First it took 4 weeks to get it. Then when I did get it. Opened the package. Got shorted a pack that I paid for. Then one of the packs I ordered had the vile in it. But no seeds. It was sealed and everything, jus no seeds. So I messaged him IG and told him I was shorted a pack and that one pack was empty. He told me I was lying. And blocked me. So his punk ass got me for 100 dollar pack of seeds i NVR got, and 60 dollar empty pack.


That's pretty shady


----------



## greencropper (Dec 4, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Disco funkView attachment 4053354
> 
> View attachment 4053355


you must be liking this one, you had her earlier this year in may as well, looks the part man...nice job, light yield im guessing?


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 4, 2017)

@rocknratm what are you using to do your photography? Those are excellent pics. Are you using a dslr with a filter? I'd like to be able to share some photos of stuff I've been running, but almost always forget to take the time to take any pics whatsoever because I'm usually tired as fuck from all the gardening and plant maintenance, by the time I think about doing something like that I'm too wiped out.


----------



## jwreck (Dec 5, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> You were able to find the grapstomper bx??


He probably found them at bonzas


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 5, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> @rocknratm what are you using to do your photography? Those are excellent pics. Are you using a dslr with a filter? I'd like to be able to share some photos of stuff I've been running, but almost always forget to take the time to take any pics whatsoever because I'm usually tired as fuck from all the gardening and plant maintenance, by the time I think about doing something like that I'm too wiped out.


Ive found the most important factor is light. Peoples pics with flash look great but its kinda cheating.
Under the blue spectrum lights (4000k or higher maybe) they photograph well.
Im just using a nikon coolpix s8200. Someone else on here had one and recommended it. Got it cheap on ebay. 60 maybe?
Most of the credit goes to the plants and the genetics.
I wish i could afford or justify a dslr...

Oh and using the macro setting for close up bud shots is essential.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 5, 2017)

greencropper said:


> you must be liking this one, you had her earlier this year in may as well, looks the part man...nice job, light yield im guessing?


Yield is actually pretty average/good. It does like to grow strait corn stalk style and tight together. Have to force it to bush out. Its mostly the terps that are too mild for me. Need that loud to be impressed. Or sweet candy. Or fruity. Something unique...
Im ocd and keep every female period until im sure im done with her. But im working on being more picky and popping seeds instead of running the same stuff. Have 27 seedlings 9 fem seeds rest regs unsexed in veg. Abunch of chems. Some diesels. And 3 sativa strains. 9 strains 3 of each.
I hate the feeling of getting rid of strains or phenos


----------



## jwreck (Dec 5, 2017)

Ate some fast food after smoking my lemon pheno of sherbet x dosidos and my burps taste like like straight lemons.
Not my favorite smoke but ive never had something that tasted and smell exactly like something else, theres not even a trace of weed smell or taste, just lemons


----------



## Piztol (Dec 6, 2017)

Just ordered from Greenpoint seeds because ive been hunting for some grape pie seeds and have only found a few crosses from riot seeds, with roadkill Afghan x grape pie, and compound genetics has gp x orange apricot too that i may go after here soon, but I went with Greenpoints jelly pie (GP x stardawg) they also have a nice sale promo going on with 20% up to 50% off on some stuff!! I was kinda pissed i got a pack a month ago for 80$ and its now 37$ and many ithers for that price if anyone wants some really good cheap priced strains go to Greenpoint seeds before the promo ends!!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 8, 2017)

Piztol said:


> Just ordered from Greenpoint seeds because ive been hunting for some grape pie seeds and have only found a few crosses from riot seeds, with roadkill Afghan x grape pie, and compound genetics has gp x orange apricot too that i may go after here soon, but I went with Greenpoints jelly pie (GP x stardawg) they also have a nice sale promo going on with 20% up to 50% off on some stuff!! I was kinda pissed i got a pack a month ago for 80$ and its now 37$ and many ithers for that price if anyone wants some really good cheap priced strains go to Greenpoint seeds before the promo ends!!


I cannot figure out for the life of me; these breeders don't create new males/studs. All they do is pop a pack of seeds and then use the pollen. 

Make jellypie be the male you find and use that as the stud. 

If i wanted a Grape Pie cross I would have went to cannarado. I like the fact he creates males. 

But everyone wants something that is hot and trending.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 8, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I cannot figure out for the life of me; these breeders don't create new males/studs. All they do is pop a pack of seeds and then use the pollen.
> 
> Make jellypie be the male you find and use that as the stud.
> 
> ...


I have wondered the same thing. Are good males that rare that once they find one its like the holy grail? Or is that an easy way to have more stable results from seed and better phenos overall?
Or is it a space issue? 
Idk


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Dec 8, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Ive found the most important factor is light. Peoples pics with flash look great but its kinda cheating.
> Under the blue spectrum lights (4000k or higher maybe) they photograph well.
> Im just using a nikon coolpix s8200. Someone else on here had one and recommended it. Got it cheap on ebay. 60 maybe?
> Most of the credit goes to the plants and the genetics.
> ...


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Dec 8, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Disco funkView attachment 4053354
> 
> View attachment 4053355


----------



## Piztol (Dec 8, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I cannot figure out for the life of me; these breeders don't create new males/studs. All they do is pop a pack of seeds and then use the pollen.
> 
> Make jellypie be the male you find and use that as the stud.
> 
> ...


It is a carnnado grape pie but not their crosses because i cant find any!!lol... the only crosses i seen were from riot seeds, compound & Greenpoint but jelly pie was 20% off and stardawg looked like the best collaboration with gp the other crosses were Afghan from riot and orange apricot from compound but the chem dawg probably would go best with stomper i thought.


----------



## higher self (Dec 8, 2017)

Piztol said:


> It is a carnnado grape pie but not their crosses because i cant find any!!lol... the only crosses i seen were from riot seeds, compound & Greenpoint but jelly pie was 20% off and stardawg looked like the best collaboration with gp the other crosses were Afghan from riot and orange apricot from compound but the chem dawg probably would go best with stomper i thought.


Hazeman has Grapestomper x Stardawg. IMO that will give you better Stomper pheno’s than Grape Pie crosses but im just making assumptions.


----------



## Piztol (Dec 8, 2017)

I have grape stomper bx in flower right now but i wanted a grape pie cross that would go well together and would give more grape pie type phenos and the jelly pie says its 2/3 grape pie leaning phenos and what is closer to grape pie between stardawg, Afghan skunk or orange apricot, those were the only crosses around i seen and stardawg is a chem cross and chem is in stomper i think so i figured that made sense plus the price.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 8, 2017)

higher self said:


> Hazeman has Grapestomper x Stardawg. IMO that will give you better Stomper pheno’s than Grape Pie crosses but im just making assumptions.


Whats grape pie.. 
{Cherry pie x sour grapes}
Or
{Cherry pie x grape stomper }


----------



## Piztol (Dec 8, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Whats grape pie..
> {Cherry pie x sour grapes}
> Or
> {Cherry pie x grape stomper }


Same thing


----------



## Piztol (Dec 8, 2017)

Sour grapes s the old name for stomper


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 8, 2017)

Piztol said:


> Sour grapes s the old name for stomper


JojoRizos strain  yup


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Piztol (Dec 9, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4055406


Is this from a new drop from cannrado?? Ive not seen any of their gp stuff in stick anywhere in awhile.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Dec 9, 2017)

I thought their Grape Pie stuff was herm prone and he quit making them??


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 9, 2017)

Piztol said:


> Is this from a new drop from cannrado?? Ive not seen any of their gp stuff in stick anywhere in awhile.


Thats what he will have at the Emerald Cup..


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 9, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> I thought their Grape Pie stuff was herm prone and he quit making them??


Why quit when the money is rolling in. Sell now and let us figure it out.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 9, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> I thought their Grape Pie stuff was herm prone and he quit making them??


He already made these. No new drop he def said he wants to make stable fems so going back to The White, SourDubb for reversals. But taking some packs already made to Emerald cus people will pay anice penny for them


----------



## REALSTYLES (Dec 11, 2017)

Well guys I'm doing another White Velvet with 90° reflectors this run and the stacking is crazy
*
Day 1 Week 4 of flower
*


----------



## Piztol (Dec 11, 2017)

My seed stash... i just got my jelly pie in today (grape pie x stardawg) I can barley fit it in my seed tubs, I need a bigger container for my strains!!


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 12, 2017)

Final goodbye to Disco Funk

 

 


I think I burnt this run of pak. but its starting to purple so it only has 2 weeks or so left... darn supersoil topfeed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Final goodbye to Disco Funk


Your pics are a factor to including my 2 freebies of DF in the latest seed pop.


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Dec 12, 2017)

amgprb said:


> I have been noticing more and more on different threads that In house Genetics reputation has been picking up around here. I seen a handful of members who posted their purchaces on the NGR 2.0 thread and figured it was about time that the In House Genetics Family had a spot to call home here on RIU!
> 
> This thread is dedicated to everyone who has gotten IHG gear, are growing IHG gear, has grown IHG gear or who is going to buy In House gear. Please feel free to post your pics, reviews and opinions in this thread!
> 
> ...





Blazin Purps said:


> Yeah I have talked to him a few times for info on the Velvet Cookies, one of my buddies passed him some Phantom Cookies x Super Lemon OG a while back. The velvet cookies do look amazing!


i have tripple xxx crossed with female reserva privada og kush shit is killer almost kinda like a diesel but one pheno turns purple im about to hit that pheno with the original tripplexx male


----------



## greencropper (Dec 15, 2017)

oregonelite 
*We are proud to bring you a 50% off all inhouse gear only sale using coupon code "StonedSanta". This sale will run till Christmas Eve.*


----------



## higher self (Dec 15, 2017)

Still vegging out this Jelly Breath & the way it is smelling from the stem rubs it’s more than likely to replace my current Cookie keeper. Crazy how sweet smelling this plant is. Its in a 2 gallon been vegging for a few wks, will probably get the flip on the 1st of the year!!


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 15, 2017)

greencropper said:


> oregonelite
> *We are proud to bring you a 50% off all inhouse gear only sale using coupon code "StonedSanta". This sale will run till Christmas Eve.*


I feel like to cry just finished spending my fund for everybody for christmas and did think to left some for me.... i gonna have to send a subliminal email of this promo to my lady for my christmas gift lol


----------



## greencropper (Dec 15, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> I feel like to cry just finished spending my fund for everybody for christmas and did think to left some for me.... i gonna have to send a subliminal email of this promo to my lady for my christmas gift lol


hahaha...i was thinking something along that line as well, but what pulled me up is oregonelite doesnt ship outside US anymore? put an end to my desires real quick!


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 16, 2017)

WITH NO CC TO BAD


----------



## sethimus (Dec 17, 2017)

remodeled the room, gone is the tent, hello open space 

20 cactido frome clone @ day 6:


----------



## Oregon Grower (Dec 18, 2017)

Just ordered forbidden jelly and grapes of wrath can’t find hardly any info on them tho anyone grown these out


----------



## Crippykeeper (Dec 19, 2017)

Jelly breath week 5 in bloom


----------



## hybridcheef (Dec 24, 2017)

greencropper said:


> oregonelite
> *We are proud to bring you a 50% off all inhouse gear only sale using coupon code "StonedSanta". This sale will run till Christmas Eve.*


its christmas eve, i just typed it in. its done?


----------



## Piztol (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Riptmas!!, my fellow gardening group!! Its been a minute but just thought id pop in and send seasons greetings & good wishes to all... We know most everyone here has their own fatty forrest of Riptmas trees to celebrate with every day... and heres my xmas trees!! Happy Holidays Eveyone!!


----------



## greencropper (Dec 24, 2017)

hybridcheef said:


> its christmas eve, i just typed it in. its done?


not sure whats happening now on this...lost interest when i found oregonelite doesnt send to australia


----------



## kingzt (Jan 6, 2018)

Just checked neptune seed bank and inhouse has a strain up there called Mendo Breeze for $300. Anybody have info on this strain?


----------



## sethimus (Jan 7, 2018)

20 cactido in SOG with around 80 tops under 550W of 3500k and 1750k cobs @ day 27:


----------



## sethimus (Jan 7, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdm6lJslJ2c/

anyone hitting that?


----------



## sethimus (Jan 17, 2018)

being in an open room environment for the first time (only cabinet/tent grows before) i felt my former panel was not enough anymore. so i installed 100w of samsung lm561c sidelighting to counter the missing reflective sidewalls:

 

 

20 cactido under a 1750k/3000k/3500k mix @ day 36


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 17, 2018)

sethimus said:


> being in an open room environment for the first time (only cabinet/tent grows before) i felt my former panel was not enough anymore. so i installed 100w of samsung lm561c sidelighting to counter the missing reflective sidewalls:
> 
> View attachment 4074424
> 
> ...


What medium are you using and are they in 3 gallon pot?


----------



## sethimus (Jan 17, 2018)

that's mills dna coco & cork mix in 3l fabric pots, currently being fed 4x/day


----------



## higher self (Jan 17, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> Jelly breath week 5 in bloom View attachment 4060655View attachment 4060654 View attachment 4060656View attachment 4060657 View attachment 4060658View attachment 4060659 View attachment 4060660


How’s that Jelly looking? Mine is almost a week in flower. She is a beast of a plant now how the stretch isnt to bad.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 18, 2018)

higher self said:


> How’s that Jelly looking? Mine is almost a week in flower. She is a beast of a plant now how the stretch isnt to bad.


Chopped her down last week beautiful colorful flower taste sweeter this time I’ll find a pick of her final days and post them. As for the stretch nothing out of the ordinary. Yield ain’t nothing to brag about bout 3oz out a plant


----------



## NanoGadget (Jan 18, 2018)

I've got some Orkle on the way and I'm seeing conflicting information on the lineage. Was wondering if anyone can give me a definitive lineage on this? Thanks y'all.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 18, 2018)

Slurricane: smell very very good but potency a little bit low...( i smoked animal pie the day before and its very strong so other may find potency good) , some pheno are good yielder like this one, perfect bag appeal, i would say a good strain for honeycomb and shatter with her wonderful smell


----------



## kingzt (Jan 18, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Slurricane: smell very very good but potency a little bit low...( i smoked animal pie the day before and its very strong so other may find potency good) , some pheno are good yielder like this one, perfect bag appeal, i would say a good strain for honeycomb and shatter with her wonderful smell


Nice review, I've heard it smells wonderful. Maybe the low potency is from the purple punch. I got a pheno that I'm flowering now that is real bushy and definitely indica dom. All the other seedlings I popped were wierd, twisty like plants. I didn't have much faith in those.


----------



## higher self (Jan 18, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> Chopped her down last week beautiful colorful flower taste sweeter this time I’ll find a pick of her final days and post them. As for the stretch nothing out of the ordinary. Yield ain’t nothing to brag about bout 3oz out a plant


Cool thanks! Yeah im ready to see how it will yeild over my other cookie plants, she looks like the one!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 18, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Slurricane: smell very very good but potency a little bit low...( i smoked animal pie the day before and its very strong so other may find potency good) , some pheno are good yielder like this one, perfect bag appeal, i would say a good strain for honeycomb and shatter with her wonderful smell


Nice tight nugs


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 18, 2018)

higher self said:


> How’s that Jelly looking? Mine is almost a week in flower. She is a beast of a plant now how the stretch isnt to bad.


Here are those pics


----------



## NanoGadget (Jan 18, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> I've got some Orkle on the way and I'm seeing conflicting information on the lineage. Was wondering if anyone can give me a definitive lineage on this? Thanks y'all.


Anybody? I'll be your new best friend.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 18, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> Anybody? I'll be your new best friend.


Neptune seed Bank has a good list of IHG strains if I recall correctly


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 18, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> Anybody? I'll be your new best friend.


----------



## NanoGadget (Jan 18, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> Neptune seed Bank has a good list of IHG strains if I recall correctly


I'm not sure what you mean. I was asking about confirmation on the parent strains of their Orkle. I already ordered the seeds, I'm just seeing most seed banks listing the parents as Purple Erkle x Tahoe OG, and one in particular lists it as granddaddy purple x pineapple goat. All the same strain from the same breeder, 2 different accounts of the lineage. So I was looking for confirmation one way or the other. Sorry if I misunderstood your response. Thanks!


----------



## NanoGadget (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 4075447


has neptune got their CC payment method working again?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> Neptune seed Bank has a good list of IHG strains if I recall correctly


thinktank on IG has too...and has other methods of payment available too


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 19, 2018)

greencropper said:


> has neptune got their CC payment method working again?


Not sure I’ve never ordered from them I was just try to answer above posters question.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 19, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> Not sure I’ve never ordered from them I was just try to answer above posters question.


I’ve order from
The dank team using cc also
Seeds here now using cc and cannabeanery not the Canadian one. USA based cannabeanery takes cc as well. Good luck happy growing


----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> I’ve order from
> The dank team using cc also
> Seeds here now using cc and cannabeanery not the Canadian one. USA based cannabeanery takes cc as well. Good luck happy growing


yeah both seedsherenow & thedankteam do not ship international though


----------



## Piztol (Jan 19, 2018)

Greetings friends, its been a minute but just stopped by to share my latest harvests... I had about 10 strains going but only 5 are cut, dried & smokable but this was a terrific run and really like these strains, left to right... (TPugs)black cherry breath, Kimbo Pie, Kurple, Purple punch & Dosi Pie!! All of them are delicious though the velvet pheno on the DP reeks of raw meat.lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 19, 2018)

Yo @Amos Otis What all IHG have you grew out? I’m looking for one to grow have my eye on animal pie


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jan 19, 2018)

Trying to find info on a freebie. White Velvet. Velvet cookies x platinum. What is the velvet cookies? Cant find solid lead. Thanks guys.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @Amos Otis What all IHG have you grew out? I’m looking for one to grow have my eye on animal pie


5 Rainbow Cookies, a couple of Cookies and Creme, 3 Lemon Crippler, 2 Triple OG, 2 Purple Animal Kush, 1 Timeless Montage, 2 Dolato, 5 Animal Pie, 1 Purple GSC x Animal Cookies. Got a Crypt Keeper and Black Nitro just underway.

In my limited exp, I'd say the best smoke has been Cookies and Creme, but very low yield, so I don't share...lol. Rainbow Cookies have all been consistently good smoke and yield. The Animal Pies were pretty good [ I have 5 to spare - pm if interested ], as were the Triple OG and Dolato. All the peeps that tried Lemon Crippler loved it.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 5 Rainbow Cookies, a couple of Cookies and Creme, 3 Lemon Crippler, 2 Triple OG, 2 Purple Animal Kush, 1 Timeless Montage, 2 Dolato, 5 Animal Pie, 1 Purple GSC x Animal Cookies. Got a Crypt Keeper and Black Nitro just underway.
> 
> In my limited exp, I'd say the best smoke has been Cookies and Creme, but very low yield, so I don't share...lol. Rainbow Cookies have all been consistently good smoke and yield. The Animal Pies were pretty good [ I have 5 to spare - pm if interested ], as were the Triple OG and Dolato. All the peeps that tried Lemon Crippler loved it.


Thanks fam I have 2 packs. I just wanna try something from them. I have Lemon crippler too


----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2018)

Trich_holmes said:


> Trying to find info on a freebie. White Velvet. Velvet cookies x platinum. What is the velvet cookies? Cant find solid lead. Thanks guys.


nearest i came to was its a Platinum GSC type?
https://cannabis.net/dispensaries/the-joint.782406/menu/sour-diesel.862943175
regardless its gonna be a resinous one with that Platinum in it!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jan 19, 2018)

greencropper said:


> nearest i came to was its a Platinum GSC type?
> https://cannabis.net/dispensaries/the-joint.782406/menu/sour-diesel.862943175
> regardless its gonna be a resinous one with that Platinum in it!


For sure!! All i find is its maybe a breeder ive never heard of, "bean boyz" GSC S1 found by some dude bud doctor. So essentially a platinum cookies F1. Some of these strains are a bitch to lock down...


----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2018)

Trich_holmes said:


> For sure!! All i find is its maybe a breeder ive never heard of, "bean boyz" GSC S1 found by some dude bud doctor. So essentially a platinum cookies F1. Some of these strains are a bitch to lock down...


yes IHG uses some obscure stock in their breeding but damn that Platinum is good in those crosses, looking like the Platinum Buffalo x GDP x C99 chuck recently is the top flyer for me, think im gonna grab the Platinum Silk regs for future pollen chucks!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jan 19, 2018)

greencropper said:


> yes IHG uses some obscure stock in their breeding but damn that Platinum is good in those crosses, looking like the Platinum Buffalo x GDP x C99 chuck recently is the top flyer for me, think im gonna grab the Platinum Silk regs for future pollen chucks!


Def a fan of platinum crosses from what ive seen. That platinum Buffalo looks insane! Wow ur chuck sounds like a killer cross! Bet that def added weight and structure to the platinum.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2018)

Trich_holmes said:


> Def a fan of platinum crosses from what ive seen. That platinum Buffalo looks insane! Wow ur chuck sounds like a killer cross! Bet that def added weight and structure to the platinum.


yes the GDP adds some solidness to it, and fast finish too...45-55 days, maybe the C99 bought the time down? still experimenting with grow mediums ATM so waiting to see proper growth limits when all is dialed in


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jan 19, 2018)

greencropper said:


> yes the GDP adds some solidness to it, and fast finish too...45-55 days, maybe the C99 bought the time down? still experimenting with grow mediums ATM so waiting to see proper growth limits when all is dialed in


Are you on IG?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2018)

Trich_holmes said:


> Are you on IG?


nahhh..i go there and look around but not active


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 19, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @Amos Otis What all IHG have you grew out? I’m looking for one to grow have my eye on animal pie


Smoked the last nug today , animal pie is a favorite for me from ihg, both outdoor and indoor she perform really well and is very strong with a nicd taste 8/10 for me


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 20, 2018)

Jelly Breath


----------



## 907guy (Jan 27, 2018)

Grew out Purple Cactus and kept this one.

Starts off with zero stem rub, begins flower with a very hashy smell and not much else, a few weeks in she starts pouring on the terps and frost though.

It grows with a strong berry/juicy fruit smell but finishes with a very very strong citrus/lemon flavor. It tastes like a cross of blueberry and super lemon haze to me and still carries a hashy flavor that lingers some after a hit.

This one gets some purple flecks throughout but does not turn completly purple.

It is rediculously strong. I’m going to have the next run tested, I’ll come back and post the results. It’s about unusable as a day time smoke if you have absolutley anything to do that day.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 28, 2018)

907guy said:


> Grew out Purple Cactus and kept this one.
> 
> Starts off with zero stem rub, begins flower with a very hashy smell and not much else, a few weeks in she starts pouring on the terps and frost though.
> 
> ...


well done...these were regs?


----------



## kona gold (Jan 28, 2018)

907guy said:


> Grew out Purple Cactus and kept this one.
> 
> Starts off with zero stem rub, begins flower with a very hashy smell and not much else, a few weeks in she starts pouring on the terps and frost though.
> 
> ...


This is very little known technique.
Most people go by the stem rub on selecting keepers, especially males.

But I have seen this many times. Barely any smell on stem rub, sometimes leads to the stinkiest of all!


----------



## greencropper (Jan 28, 2018)

kona gold said:


> This is very little known technique.
> Most people go by the stem rub on selecting keepers, especially males.
> 
> But I have seen this many times. Barely any smell on stem rub, sometimes leads to the stinkiest of all!


ive found best way is to take a few leaves from the same area of each male you're interested in, dry & smoke it, can be large variations in potency between males


----------



## 907guy (Jan 28, 2018)

greencropper said:


> well done...these were regs?


Thanks, these unfortunantley were not official IHG seeds. They were sold as “feminized” seeds from Aurora Winds Botanicals (I wont go into it here but stay far far away from AWB).

As this PC started to stand out amongst everything else I wanted to find out where it came from. It stood out so much I did some googling and found that it was an IHG strain that AWB was selling without any credit given (they are not official IHG seeds but it is clearly their PC strain and included IHG’s own photo of PC on their website).

Any way it solidified me as an IHG customer and I try to stear people away from AWB as much as possible.


----------



## higher self (Jan 28, 2018)

907guy said:


> Grew out Purple Cactus and kept this one.
> 
> Starts off with zero stem rub, begins flower with a very hashy smell and not much else, a few weeks in she starts pouring on the terps and frost though.
> 
> ...


Glad I got a freebie pack of these. I was thinking when I run them to run Cactus Breath from Thug Pugg as well & make a cool cross!


----------



## higher self (Jan 30, 2018)

Jelly Breath @ 20 days. Smells incredible already lol!


----------



## OldGrower (Jan 31, 2018)

Gorilla Dosha at 55 Days 12/12
2nd run still running multiple phenos and messed up tagging then at clone have
several phenos that are truly outstanding.


----------



## sethimus (Jan 31, 2018)

cactido @ day 51, gonna chop them on saturday


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 31, 2018)

sethimus said:


> View attachment 4082303
> View attachment 4082304
> View attachment 4082305
> 
> ...


Damn frosty AF


----------



## sethimus (Jan 31, 2018)

3rd time i've grown her, definitly the frostiest. was a strange grow though, due to a factor i haven't figured out yet she only grew 3 fingered leaves this time with a few 5 fingered ones in the middle, that's why the buds are a little smaller as in the last grows probably. anyone had seen something similar yet? what can cause that?


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 31, 2018)

sethimus said:


> 3rd time i've grown her, definitly the frostiest. was a strange grow though, due to a factor i haven't figured out yet she only grew 3 fingered leaves this time with a few 5 fingered ones in the middle, that's why the buds are a little smaller as in the last grows probably. anyone had seen something similar yet? what can cause that?


My mom and her offspring always trow 3 single blade in flower, thanks to that im able to know easily wich are the cactido pheno


----------



## sethimus (Feb 1, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> My mom and her offspring always trow 3 single blade in flower, thanks to that im able to know easily wich are the cactido pheno


also with a really long middle blade and 2 short outer ones?


----------



## Buck5050 (Feb 2, 2018)

I was quoted $250 for a pack of the "frozen grapes" from the platinum line. Is this really the cost? Or did the dude give me a crazy mark up? I have seen prices around the web for inhouse. This is almost double what I have seen coming from them.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 2, 2018)

sethimus said:


> also with a really long middle blade and 2 short outer ones?


Yes the middle is really long and they got that weird ogkb style leaf


----------



## sethimus (Feb 2, 2018)

ok, then it's the genetics. i had problems during veg and thought they got it from there


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 2, 2018)

Royal kush x silky jonson starting week 7


----------



## NanoGadget (Feb 3, 2018)

My Orkle (Purple Urkle x Tahoe OG) seedlings are five days old now (sprouted on the 30th I believe) and are super happy so far. Seeing all the beautiful flower shots in this thread has me very optimistic for this strain.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 3, 2018)

Lemon Lime Punch, this one has some nice vigor.

Thanks for the freebies.


----------



## Pitu (Feb 8, 2018)

Here's one of my 2 purple voodoo monsters. Completely forgot I had these from one of their first drops so figured why not lol.


----------



## NanoGadget (Feb 8, 2018)

Pitu said:


> Here's one of my 2 purple voodoo monsters. Completely forgot I had these from one of their first drops so figured why not lol.
> 
> View attachment 4086483


Beauty.


----------



## GeneBanker (Feb 8, 2018)

sethimus said:


> 3rd time i've grown her, definitly the frostiest. was a strange grow though, due to a factor i haven't figured out yet she only grew 3 fingered leaves this time with a few 5 fingered ones in the middle, that's why the buds are a little smaller as in the last grows probably. anyone had seen something similar yet? what can cause that?


Seed or clone? And if clone was it taken from a plant in flower? They will do that and can take awhile to revert back to normal leaf growth. Sometimes over a month. Sounds to me like an off cycle clone, or maybe a reveg?


----------



## sethimus (Feb 8, 2018)

clone, taken from motherplant


----------



## GeneBanker (Feb 8, 2018)

sethimus said:


> clone, taken from motherplant


Was it being flowered? If so thays what caused the leaf formation to be weird.


----------



## Pitu (Feb 9, 2018)

Time for harvest on the other purple voodoo monster. 
This one was way in the back of the tent and didn't get much attention as her sister lol.

 



And her sister from before also taken down.

 

Cheers guys.


----------



## NanoGadget (Feb 9, 2018)

Orkle is trucking along like a champ! 11 days old and already transplanted to a 1 gallon pot. Loving this girl so far.


----------



## SoCal Calyx (Feb 11, 2018)

Spent some time yesterday going through this thread, really like what I've seen. Going to go with In House for my new room, just trying to narrow down my list to three strains before I place an order with Neptune. My current budget puts the platinum series genetics out of reach (and many others now that the prices have gone sky high). Hoping you all can help me choose three from this list:

Jelly Breath (fem): Mendo Breath x Dosido
Black Cherry Punch (fem): Black Cherry Pie x Purple Punch
Orkle (fem): Purple Erkle x Tahoe OG
Decepticon (fem): GG4 x Cookies & Cream
Square Dance (fem): Buckeye Purple x Dosido
Jelly Kush (fem): Hindu Kush x Jelly Breath


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Feb 11, 2018)

One of my two cactidos in my tent. No signs of nanner or balls. Both have same structure and vigor in growth. But the smells are completely different .Got a few more cactidos I might pop or give to buddies .


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 12, 2018)

SoCal Calyx said:


> Spent some time yesterday going through this thread, really like what I've seen. Going to go with In House for my new room, just trying to narrow down my list to three strains before I place an order with Neptune. My current budget puts the platinum series genetics out of reach (and many others now that the prices have gone sky high). Hoping you all can help me choose three from this list:
> 
> Jelly Breath (fem): Mendo Breath x Dosido
> Black Cherry Punch (fem): Black Cherry Pie x Purple Punch
> ...


Look into the white animal. I like it over jelly breath which very good as well. Good luck happy growing


----------



## REALSTYLES (Feb 12, 2018)

Well guys I'm about to make some feminized crosses with Tireasias Mist with White Velvet that will produce the pollen and will be crossed with Blue Dream, Platinum Cookies, Thin Mint Cookies, Golden Strawberry, Golden Lemons and Sour Bubble


----------



## THCbreeder (Feb 12, 2018)

Got some old in-house genetics Bubba K x Holy Power going atm. Excited to see how they finish


----------



## SoCal Calyx (Feb 12, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> Look into the white animal. I like it over jelly breath which very good as well. Good luck happy growing


Thanks for recommendation CK, unfortunately it looks like White Animal is no longer available. Shame b/c that plant looks killer.


----------



## NanoGadget (Feb 12, 2018)

Still curious if there is anybody else out there running the Orkle right now. Love to exchange info, compare phenos etc. I'm impressed so far.


----------



## innerG (Feb 12, 2018)

Only popped 1 of the Slurricane pack I grabbed from Hempfest so far, but it's coming out fire.

I think there's weed under that kif somewhere...


----------



## NanoGadget (Feb 12, 2018)

innerG said:


> Only popped 1 of the Slurricane pack I grabbed from Hempfest so far, but it's coming out fire.
> 
> I think there's weed under that kif somewhere...
> 
> View attachment 4088748 View attachment 4088749 View attachment 4088750 View attachment 4088751


Dayum!!


----------



## kingzt (Feb 12, 2018)

innerG said:


> Only popped 1 of the Slurricane pack I grabbed from Hempfest so far, but it's coming out fire.
> 
> I think there's weed under that kif somewhere...
> 
> View attachment 4088748 View attachment 4088749 View attachment 4088750 View attachment 4088751


Looks amazing!!! What day is this in? How did she grow in veg? I had a bunch weird seedlings when I popped mine.


----------



## innerG (Feb 12, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Looks amazing!!! What day is this in? How did she grow in veg? I had a bunch weird seedlings when I popped mine.


It's in week 8 now I think - was short and squatty in veg, shorter than the other strains I have going, I have it propped up to keep the canopy even. Pretty small buds like a lot of cookies-related strains.


----------



## kingzt (Feb 12, 2018)

innerG said:


> It's in week 8 now I think - was short and squatty in veg, shorter than the other strains I have going, I have it propped up to keep the canopy even. Pretty small buds like a lot of cookies-related strains.


Was there any strange growth during it's seedling stage? I got a pheno that is a indica dom, it looks like a heavy yielder but not sure about the frost.


----------



## kingzt (Feb 12, 2018)

Slurricane ~24


----------



## somedude584 (Feb 12, 2018)

Where are you guys picking up their seeds from? Super pricey anywhere I've seen.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Feb 12, 2018)

somedude584 said:


> Where are you guys picking up their seeds from? Super pricey anywhere I've seen.


IHG beans are stupid money for F1 chucks. But hey if you got the paper.


----------



## somedude584 (Feb 12, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> IHG beans are stupid money for F1 chucks. But hey if you got the paper.


I tried getting my hand on some Dolato a while back when it was $120 for 10 beans, out of stock everywhere, when they came back it had doubled to $240. Looked like a great strain, though.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 12, 2018)

innerG said:


> Only popped 1 of the Slurricane pack I grabbed from Hempfest so far, but it's coming out fire.
> 
> I think there's weed under that kif somewhere...
> 
> View attachment 4088748 View attachment 4088749 View attachment 4088750 View attachment 4088751





kingzt said:


> Slurricane ~24


IHG would be proud to use those pics in their adverts! hope they pay you or at least some freebie beans


----------



## innerG (Feb 12, 2018)

somedude584 said:


> Where are you guys picking up their seeds from? Super pricey anywhere I've seen.


These are the first ones I ever tried, I got a pack of 10 fems for $100 at Hempfest, I’d just seen his crosses on IG and wanted to give them a shot



kingzt said:


> Was there any strange growth during it's seedling stage? I got a pheno that is a indica dom, it looks like a heavy yielder but not sure about the frost.


Not really, it was short but that’s about it. Put out some 9/10 bladed leaves in veg


----------



## greencropper (Feb 12, 2018)

somedude584 said:


> Where are you guys picking up their seeds from? Super pricey anywhere I've seen.


cheapest ive found is thinktankseedbank2 on IG


----------



## sethimus (Feb 14, 2018)

this will be my IHG farewell grow, put all the mums i have in 12l smartpots and gonna flower them under all my led panels.

in the game are 7 decepticon phenos, 2 cactido phenos, 1 gorilla dosha, 1 disco funk and 1 double o sido

after that i'm gonna switch to clones, as there opened a great nursery in vienna with a fine selection of mostly us elite cuts (@clonelab on IG), which are normally hard to get in europe


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 14, 2018)

Royal Silk




Bottom nug


----------



## SoCal Calyx (Feb 14, 2018)

Those look very nice...great jar appeal. What's this a cross of?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 15, 2018)

Royal kush x silky Johnson. Yield was small but I think she would have loved to be multi-topped.


----------



## bizfactory (Feb 15, 2018)

Some Jelly Breath S1 lowers on day 56. I have some zoomed out pics on IG if you are curious https://www.instagram.com/bizfactory/


----------



## NanoGadget (Feb 16, 2018)

Orkle. 18 days since she sprouted. After a transplant and a couple weeks of intense training she will be ready for 12/12. Super happy with the vigor and growth rate on this girl. Can't wait! Keeping my fingers crossed for a colorful pheno cause I love me some puprs.


----------



## NanoGadget (Feb 16, 2018)

somedude584 said:


> Where are you guys picking up their seeds from? Super pricey anywhere I've seen.


I got my Orkle from Oregon Elite Seeds and they had probably 6 or 8 IHG varieties at that time.. Think I paid 100 or so for a 10 pack.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 16, 2018)

Jelly breath before chop
 
Lower


----------



## NanoGadget (Feb 16, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Jelly breath before chop
> View attachment 4090758
> LowerView attachment 4090761


Beautiful.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 16, 2018)

innerG said:


> Only popped 1 of the Slurricane pack I grabbed from Hempfest so far, but it's coming out fire.
> 
> I think there's weed under that kif somewhere...
> 
> View attachment 4088748 View attachment 4088749 View attachment 4088750 View attachment 4088751


Hope your pheno will be more potent then mine because she look good, taste heavenly but potency... really light like 20min high and then... you start mixing in a more potent weed just to keep the taste but alone it not worth it unless you make concentrate wich should definitively be fire to smoke


----------



## kingzt (Feb 16, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Hope your pheno will be more potent then mine because she look good, taste heavenly but potency... really light like 20min high and then... you start mixing in a more potent weed just to keep the taste but alone it not worth it unless you make concentrate wich should definitively be fire to smoke


Dang that stinks to hear. A lot of these punch strains are lack that punch from what it sounds like.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 16, 2018)

kingzt said:


> Dang that stinks to hear. A lot of these punch strains are lack that punch from what it sounds like.


thats true, when the Purple Punch first appeared it was said it was a top quality power smoke, well its not panning out that way after all, im not interested in buying anything with PP in it!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Feb 16, 2018)

greencropper said:


> thats true, when the Purple Punch first appeared it was said it was a top quality power smoke, well its not panning out that way after all, im not interested in buying anything with PP in it!


I have never really found a "purple" that had ever really packed any "punch"... flavor, yes. Strength.. no.


----------



## NanoGadget (Feb 16, 2018)

I've had purple urkle that was pretty damn strong. Only tested at 23% thc but it put me on my ass and kept me there for quite a while.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 16, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> I have never really found a "purple" that had ever really packed any "punch" flavor yes. Strength.. no.


my Cannaventure Raspberry Kush x C99 chuck is a purp type with real power, a buddy grew some Buckeye recently & he says its got some solid potency in it too! another purp type with reported strength is Rare Dankness Rare Darkness! it seems many purp types do lack stoniness but some may have a good quality


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 16, 2018)

greencropper said:


> my Cannaventure x C99 chuck is a purp type with real power, a buddy grew some Buckeye recently & he says its got some solid potency in it too! another purp type with reported strength is Rare Dankness Rare Darkness! it seems many purp types do lack stoniness but some do have a good quality


Double purple doja was purp all through but super weak smoke wise. Purple animal kush turns purp in the last few weeks and is killer smoke. Rare darkness is a nice og type smoke (my more sativa pheno vs indica grape ape phenos) that turns late as well. Solid taste.


----------



## George90 (Feb 27, 2018)

I started 7 Zurple punch BX today and 5 Platinum Kush Breath. 
Ill be growing these organically and will post pictures down the road. 
If anyone has any experience with these genetics or knows about the phenotypes they produce any info would be appreciated. 

George


----------



## OldGrower (Feb 28, 2018)

Close up of Gorilla Dosha in the curing bin.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Feb 28, 2018)

Both my Cactidos are good yielders it seems. Love both phenos. Wish I hadn't given so many away. Popped two more. Saving one. 

Hanger 18 is a slow as hell vegger and low yielder but I still do like what I'm seeing with the buds and smell.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 28, 2018)

OldGrower said:


> Close up of Gorilla Dosha in the curing bin.


What’s the smell on that ?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Feb 28, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Both my Cactidos are good yielders it seems. Love both phenos. Wish I hadn't given so many away. Popped two more. Saving one.
> 
> Hanger 18 is a slow as hell vegger and low yielder but I still do like what I'm seeing with the buds and smell.


What’s the nose on the cátidos ?


----------



## greencropper (Mar 1, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> What’s the nose on the cátidos ?


mine had a sort of rotten meat odour, not that loud but it was there?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 1, 2018)

greencropper said:


> mine had a sort of rotten meat odour, not that loud but it was there?


I’ve never had meat smelling pot. Garlic. Mothballs. cheese I’ve experienced but never meat


----------



## greencropper (Mar 1, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> I’ve never had meat smelling pot. Garlic. Mothballs. cheese I’ve experienced but never meat


gotta say it was a first for me, but i found it not objectionable, i never smoked any of it cos it was full seeded up in a pollen chuck


----------



## jwreck (Mar 1, 2018)

greencropper said:


> gotta say it was a first for me, but i found it not objectionable, i never smoked any of it cos it was full seeded up in a pollen chuck


That makes sense i only have gotten meat smells from buds that havent fully dried...

Harvested 1/1 white animal that had male preflowers but i spotted them early and didnt notice any difference in the pistils so i assume it was sterile 
2/2 animal pies one had male preflowers as well, both smell good and smoke great but are on the leafy fluffy side
5/6 crystal cooks still one in flower, no herms, pollinated 2 with Mendobreath f3, one i wet trimmed and still smells like cucumber the other one smells like straight bubblegum doesnt smell like weed at all but even seeded its potent and i love the taste
Out of the other 4, 2 were runts but super frosty and dank 1 was fluffy the others put on very dense nugs 

Have only smoked the bubblegum so cant comment on the strain since all 6 phenos are different but happy with the results


----------



## jwreck (Mar 1, 2018)

This was the smallest CC - GSC n OG terps


----------



## jwreck (Mar 1, 2018)

White animal still drying


----------



## jwreck (Mar 1, 2018)

CC pollinated with MBf3


----------



## jwreck (Mar 1, 2018)

Another CC hit with pollen- bubble gum pheno


----------



## jwreck (Mar 1, 2018)

Highest yield beautiful plant throughout


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 1, 2018)

jwreck said:


> White animal still dryingView attachment 4098393
> View attachment 4098395


How long did you let her go and what’s she smell like.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 1, 2018)

jwreck said:


> CC pollinated with MBf3View attachment 4098397
> View attachment 4098398
> View attachment 4098399


should be a hoot of a cross!


----------



## jwreck (Mar 1, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> How long did you let her go and what’s she smell like.


Ill have to get back to u on the smell Its still wet, i took her down at 64 bcuz it was starting to foxtail too much and i hate buds with that look


----------



## jwreck (Mar 1, 2018)

greencropper said:


> should be a hoot of a cross!


Thats what im hoping, gonna pop a few soon


----------



## 907guy (Mar 2, 2018)

PUrple Cactus frosting up, one of my favorite strains by far.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Mar 3, 2018)

greencropper said:


> mine had a sort of rotten meat odour, not that loud but it was there?



Bruh I swear my Halitosis Breaths smell like dank musty rotting meat lol.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 3, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Bruh I swear my Halitosis Breaths smell like dank musty rotting meat lol.


hehehe well at least they are correctly named! funny i found that smelly Cactido not offensive but would've preferred a different odor during flower?


----------



## sethimus (Mar 4, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> What’s the nose on the cátidos ?


there are citrus phenos


----------



## greencropper (Mar 4, 2018)

interesting, i only had 1 plant, the meaty gone bad/good type


----------



## jwreck (Mar 7, 2018)

UPDATE:

The 2 animal pies were leafy fluffy and weak, smells great lol

White animal was fire cant really do a real review as is was a 5 pk freebie and only 1 made it to pots the others had no vigor and got tossed - og and melted butter smell

Crystal cooks (6) were fire as well dense buds potent and frosty even the seeded plants were good
Smells range from bubblegum to og and 1 smelled similar to forum
Not as good as rainbow cookies though


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 7, 2018)

anyone have any lemon lime punch photos yet? have some just went in to flower


----------



## jwreck (Mar 10, 2018)

This thread used to b active, what happened did i miss something while i was away? Nobody f'ing with ihg here anymore?


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 10, 2018)

Alot of peeps are fed up with the site and are on IG


----------



## greencropper (Mar 10, 2018)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Alot of peeps are fed up with the site and are on IG


i thought IG was more precarious than here? person can be culled there by IG managers at any time it seems, also a person is not immune from troll sport either? i like looking through IG and buying from there though


----------



## sethimus (Mar 15, 2018)

7 decepticons, 2 cactidos, 1 double-o-sido, 1 gorilla dosha, 1 disco funk under 900W of 3500k/1750k cobs @ day 29. they all got defoliated at day 20 and are starting to stacking up now:


----------



## greencropper (Mar 15, 2018)

sethimus said:


> 7 decepticons, 2 cactidos, 1 double-o-sido, 1 gorilla dosha, 1 disco funk under 900W of 3500k/1750k cobs @ day 29. they all got defoliated at day 20 and are starting to stacking up now:


solid frost already there! looking forward to popping my IHG regs of Platinum Silk, Irene Apricot x Jelly Breath etc next


----------



## jwreck (Mar 16, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> How long did you let her go and what’s she smell like.


Yo people loving that white animal best out the 9 far as smell and potency go


----------



## NanoGadget (Mar 16, 2018)

My severely abused Orkle is making an admirable comeback. Just started throwing pistils. Can't wait to see her in full flower!


----------



## 907guy (Mar 16, 2018)

Here is that purple cactus getting the chop tomorrow I posted one page back.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 17, 2018)

jwreck said:


> Yo people loving that white animal best out the 9 far as smell and potency go


m
My favorite IN HOUSE strain so far. Looks smell taste and yield.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 17, 2018)

crickets on that lemon lime punch?
Most vigorous thing in the garden


----------



## NanoGadget (Mar 24, 2018)

Orkle. End of second week of flower.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 24, 2018)

Katsu Bubba BX chopped at 56 days


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 24, 2018)

That doesn't look a thing like katsu imo, does look good though


----------



## elkamino (Mar 24, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> That doesn't look a thing like katsu imo, does look good though


Lol I didn’t think so but am just a seed grower and out of the loop clonewise so am clueless as to what it “should” look like. It was a freebie from the Dank Team I think? Anyway Very frosty even on the fans and has a Rank overripe fruity nose and finished at 54 days. Ida gone longer by a week but she was last plant standing and had cloudy trichs so all good


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 25, 2018)

Buffalo OG


----------



## elkamino (Mar 25, 2018)

Got the macro out for the mystery/mutant Katsu BX


----------



## SoCal Calyx (Mar 25, 2018)

Great shots there!


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 25, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Buffalo OG
> View attachment 4111656 View attachment 4111657 View attachment 4111658


Beautiful


----------



## sethimus (Mar 26, 2018)

day 40 garden update, everything's swelling up, life is good


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 26, 2018)

sethimus said:


> day 40 garden update, everything's swelling up, life is good


Looking really good man. 
What kinda lights are those ?


----------



## sethimus (Mar 27, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> Looking really good man.
> What kinda lights are those ?


2 panels with each 8 3590 3500k @ 700mA on both outer ends, 1 panel with 9 3590 3500k @ 1050mA and 12 vero 18 decor 1750k @ 700mA in the middle. 2 3000k 112cm samsung f series stripes @ 1050a down below

better angle:

 

soon to be one frickin big panel with 30 3590 3500k @ 700mA and 20 vero 18 decor 1750k @ 525mA on top with 2 side panels with each 26 270mm 3000k samsung q series stripes @ 700mA for a total of 1390W. gonna be awesome


----------



## NanoGadget (Mar 28, 2018)

Orkle is already starting to throw some frost... loving this strain so far. If I get another pheno like this next run I am definitely going to be pulling clones.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 28, 2018)

sethimus said:


> 2 panels with each 8 3590 3500k @ 700mA on both outer ends, 1 panel with 9 3590 3500k @ 1050mA and 12 vero 18 decor 1750k @ 700mA in the middle. 2 3000k 112cm samsung f series stripes @ 1050a down below
> 
> better angle:
> 
> ...


Doing them plants justice


----------



## sethimus (Mar 28, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> Doing them plants justice


the current setup is a bit hacked together, new room will be stellar 

also getting improved with a fine silent ec box from carbonactive, swiss build quality meets german pabst fans automatically controlled. the best of both worlds  after the improvements i can control all parameters digitally


----------



## kona gold (Mar 28, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Buffalo OG
> View attachment 4111656 View attachment 4111657 View attachment 4111658


How you like the Buffalo og?
Does it have the piney romulan smell?


----------



## Peaceful Smoker Of Weed (Mar 28, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4111083 View attachment 4111085 View attachment 4111086
> Katsu Bubba BX chopped at 56 days


That looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 28, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4111807 View attachment 4111808 View attachment 4111809 View attachment 4111810
> View attachment 4111811 Got the macro out for the mystery/mutant Katsu BX


54 days for réal Will all those amber??? She would be perfect for an early strain outdoor


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 28, 2018)

The bigger pot is animal pie ( my favorite!!) 
Up is slurricane and thé small one is à firestarter from sure fire seed 

All are sitting next To thé window when temps will be good they will go outside in a 100l smartpot after i take clone


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 28, 2018)

kona gold said:


> How you like the Buffalo og?
> Does it have the piney romulan smell?


I like it a lot. It doesn’t yield that great but is easy to trim and potent. Prob 6-7 zips from this plant, but I usually get 8-10, 12 with good yielders in my setup. Smell is tough, maybe like a weak cherry ludens with some piney gas at the end. The potency is what makes her special to me.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 28, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> 54 days for réal Will all those amber??? She would be perfect for an early strain outdoor


Yes 54 days since the 12/12 flip although to be clear I believe it’s lineage as a Katsu BX is in question. So fwiw. 

Far as amber trichs,I don’t know if it makes a difference but the lights were 10/14 the last two weeks and some claim that helps em ripen faster.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 28, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Yes 54 days since the 12/12 flip although to be clear I believe it’s lineage as a Katsu BX is in question. So fwiw.
> 
> Far as amber trichs,I don’t know if it makes a difference but the lights were 10/14 the last two weeks and some claim that helps em ripen faster.


Never heard of this but if it can make me shorter my flowering time, i need To try this asap


----------



## NanoGadget (Mar 30, 2018)

Orkle is starting to smell phenomenal! Frost is coming on early and I'm having a great time watching her develope.. she is a fussy strain but I think it's going to be worth it.


----------



## MasterGrower52VerZ (Mar 31, 2018)

I purchased crystal cookies v2 and platinum scout v2 , and received bubba 76 and platinum delight crossed with Dolato as freebied , growing crystal and platinum right now then next I will try at least 1 of each in a 4x4 900w viparspectra led light


----------



## sethimus (Apr 4, 2018)

day 50 update:







decepticon #10:


gorilla dosha #1:



double 'osido #1:



decepticon #5:


cactido #2:


----------



## MasterGrower52VerZ (Apr 4, 2018)

What nutes are you using


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2018)

disco funk 1


----------



## greencropper (Apr 4, 2018)

sethimus said:


> day 50 update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great pics there & good to see this thread still kicking, be doing some IHG pollen chucks in the next round, namely Sunset Kush, Platinum Silk & Zilky Zmooth


----------



## greencropper (Apr 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4116908 View attachment 4116909
> disco funk 1


nice morsel there Amos, whats your thoughts on the Disco Funk?


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 4, 2018)

The Orkle has the finest smell I think I've ever encountered. It's like fresh baked blueberry muffins mixed with that distinctive OG funk. I haven't been this stoked about a strain in years. I'll throw some more pics up in the near future. I wish smell-o-vision was a thing.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 4, 2018)

sethimus said:


> day 50 update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely garden. What’s that double osido smelling like ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2018)

greencropper said:


> nice morsel there Amos, whats your thoughts on the Disco Funk?


Only dried for a few days, but the smoke is sort of sweet, maybe a little grape, but very tasty. The buzz is a B at this point, maybe B -. Went in jars last night, and will test her again in a few days.


----------



## Sir72 (Apr 5, 2018)

Can’t decide if I should run gorilla dosha again this year, flavor on mine was below average


----------



## sethimus (Apr 5, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> Lovely garden. What’s that double osido smelling like ?


glue like, heavy smell, quite strong, night time only


----------



## sethimus (Apr 5, 2018)

MasterGrower52VerZ said:


> What nutes are you using


a 4-16-32 base nute (hakaphos basis 4), calcinit, epsom, humic, fulvic, aminos, mykos, triacontanol 

will switch to megacrop in the next round, tired of measuring so many different powders and liquids


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 7, 2018)

Just another quick update on the Orkle. Trichome coverage is outstanding for this stage of flower and the smell just keeps getting better. Just starting to notice some purple coming in on the sugar leaves. She is a finicky strain but I'm thinking it's going to be worth it.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 8, 2018)

P.a.k. freebie from the dank team-gave the bean to a good buddy & this is the clone-thanks @JohnGlennsGarden-nose & tastes jus like grape big league chew-that shredded bubble gum you give your kids at tball games


----------



## Sir72 (Apr 13, 2018)

Chitral Pakistani x platinum bubba male getting ready to bust on a blue heron v2 female from dynasty genetics. Digging the purple balls


----------



## elkamino (Apr 13, 2018)

Sir72 said:


> View attachment 4121393 Chitral Pakistani x platinum bubba male getting ready to bust on a blue heron v2 female from dynasty genetics. Digging the purple balls


Purple beats blue!


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 13, 2018)

Closer every day...


----------



## Sir72 (Apr 13, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Purple beats blue!


Lol is that what I should name it? The blue heron has a purple stalk and branches so this could be interesting. Gonna be making small batches of seeds with everything I run, even the fems like nitro cookies, animal blues and gorilla dosha


----------



## sethimus (Apr 14, 2018)

day 59 update:







closeups:

          

f.l.t.r.; gorilla dosha #1, decepticon #8, cactido #2, decepticon #1, #decepticon #5, double 'osido #1, decpticon #6, cactido #2, decepticon #10, disco funk #1


----------



## sethimus (Apr 14, 2018)

f.l.t.r.: decepticon #3, decepticon #2


----------



## sethimus (Apr 21, 2018)

last ensemble shot before they were hung upside down:







that's it with IHG and me for now. next round(s) it's all clones for me.


----------



## hybridcheef (Apr 24, 2018)

at neptune seed bank there literally charging 30 dollars per seed for some feminized special frost feminized, 5 seeds for 150. are you F ing kidding me. for some untested genetics? why has in house gone fucking insane with there prices? who do they think they are? there are people offering just as good for way better prices, ill go get some icing from cannarado for 11+ seeds for 120 bucks from seedsherenow. sucks because inhouse has some interesting crosses, but not for there pricing. lol


----------



## greencropper (Apr 24, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> at neptune seed bank there literally charging 30 dollars per seed for some feminized special frost feminized, 5 seeds for 150. are you F ing kidding me. for some untested genetics? why has in house gone fucking insane with there prices? who do they think they are? there are people offering just as good for way better prices, ill go get some icing from cannarado for 11+ seeds for 120 bucks from seedsherenow. sucks because inhouse has some interesting crosses, but not for there pricing. lol


thinktankseedbank2 on IG has very good prices for IHG, eg just paid $100 for JMO regs(GMO x Jelly Breath BX1) yet Neptune wants $250? PM him there to order, most methods of payment acceptable


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 24, 2018)

Jelly breath, last run, I kept the wrong lady. Very pretty and dank, but not my best strain, and ain’t nobody got time to trim all these tiny little Nugs.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 24, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> View attachment 4126697 View attachment 4126698 Jelly breath, last run, I kept the wrong lady. Very pretty and dank, but not my best strain, and ain’t nobody got time to trim all these tiny little Nugs.


nice pics there! the JMO regs(GMO x Jelly Breath BX1) may indeed fix that small bud issue being that GMO is known for a decent yield?


----------



## hybridcheef (Apr 24, 2018)

greencropper said:


> thinktankseedbank2 on IG has very good prices for IHG, eg just paid $100 for JMO regs(GMO x Jelly Breath BX1) yet Neptune wants $250? PM him there to order, most methods of payment acceptable


im just saying in general they need to lower there prices because all there better strains are ridiculously priced.


----------



## sethimus (Apr 25, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> at neptune seed bank there literally charging 30 dollars per seed for some feminized special frost feminized, 5 seeds for 150. are you F ing kidding me. for some untested genetics? why has in house gone fucking insane with there prices? who do they think they are? there are people offering just as good for way better prices, ill go get some icing from cannarado for 11+ seeds for 120 bucks from seedsherenow. sucks because inhouse has some interesting crosses, but not for there pricing. lol


some ppl paid like 1000$ for some untested seeds from jigga @ spannabis...

that hype genetics game is whack


----------



## kushedy (Apr 25, 2018)

I just received a few freebie seeds of In House Genetics Project D. Does anyone know what Project D is?


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 25, 2018)

Lol after i started To see pack more then 150$, i stopped right away.... greedyness like ggg aint for me, Slurricane was good but that the last i bought unless they restock animal pie or rainbow cookie


----------



## greencropper (Apr 25, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Lol after i started To see pack more then 150$, i stopped right away.... greedyness like ggg aint for me, Slurricane was good but that the last i bought unless they restock animal pie or rainbow cookie


maybe make your own Rainbow Cookies? plenty of Sherb & Animal Cookie types out there, im going to give it a try soon in a pollen chuck


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 25, 2018)

greencropper said:


> maybe make your own Rainbow Cookies? plenty of Sherb & Animal Cookie types out there, im going to give it a try soon in a pollen chuck


Lol still working on my older cross im.about To f3 them but yours cross i would definitively love To grow them and you know it


----------



## greencropper (Apr 25, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Lol still working on my older cross im.about To f3 them but yours cross i would definitively love To grow them and you know it


im looking at chucking the
*Matanuska Thunder Seeds – OGAC* *Lineage: *Animal Cookies x Grateful Breath as a stud over...
_Cannarado's Shave Ice_.. Sunset Sherbet x (OGKB x fpog) &
IHG Sunset Kush - _Sunset_ Sherbert x OO _Kush_ Breath

in a rough attempt at the Rainbow Cookies in next seasons pollen chuck, got em in the larder ready to go!


----------



## kona gold (Apr 25, 2018)

sethimus said:


> day 59 update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See you're still running that decepticon!
What's your thoughts on them now?


----------



## sethimus (Apr 26, 2018)

not really worth the money to be honest. i got 2 phenos that have berry fragrances, the rest goes more in the direction of "soup spices". yields good amounts of rosin though. not running any of the IHG gear after this run, those were all the moms i had. just bought 10 genetics from clonelab (hortilab seeds), gonna run only clones for the nearer future


----------



## kona gold (Apr 26, 2018)

sethimus said:


> not really worth the money to be honest. i got 2 phenos that have berry fragrances, the rest goes more in the direction of "soup spices". yields good amounts of rosin though. not running any of the IHG gear after this run, those were all the moms i had. just bought 10 genetics from clonelab (hortilab seeds), gonna run only clones for the nearer future


Yea. I can see not running them either.
But the one I had, did seem to have potential in breeding. One was extremely dense lots of purple like an urkle but had an aftershave kind of incense funk. Lots of resin production and no mold at all. I crossed that one with a very strong kush.
The other one I had, was a green pheno that had massive amounts of resin, very potent( although the high lacked character), large pods and very dense pinecone shaped buds. And had sort of a lime dominant chronic smell with more of kief flavor. Both were very good yielding.
I crossed that one with a lemon meringue Hawaiian sativa dominant strain to add a deeper flavor and give more direction to the potency.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 26, 2018)

greencropper said:


> im looking at chucking the
> *Matanuska Thunder Seeds – OGAC* *Lineage: *Animal Cookies x Grateful Breath as a stud over...
> _Cannarado's Shave Ice_.. Sunset Sherbet x (OGKB x fpog) &
> IHG Sunset Kush - _Sunset_ Sherbert x OO _Kush_ Breath
> ...


If only you were in another country i would come but too much critters i don't like lol there way too many poisonous bugs , snake etc on ground and too many crocodile, shark , jellyfish or others deadly fish in the water, start a seedbank would ya please lol


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 26, 2018)

sethimus said:


> not really worth the money to be honest. i got 2 phenos that have berry fragrances, the rest goes more in the direction of "soup spices". yields good amounts of rosin though. not running any of the IHG gear after this run, those were all the moms i had. just bought 10 genetics from clonelab (hortilab seeds), gonna run only clones for the nearer future


Slurricane's good but not for the price , the old serie like the animal cookie cross were very good and potent, cactido was a big love but after that i was kind of disspointed by the price and the final product except the jelly breath @200$ my friend bought, very good taste and nice potency but even with all that there way better strain for 200$


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 26, 2018)

So now archive is buddy with ihg??  so now ihg is not anymore a pollen chuckers selling untested gear? 
.... lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 26, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> So now archive is buddy with ihg??  so now ihg is not anymore a pollen chuckers selling untested gear?View attachment 4127413
> .... lol


I wanted to say that yesterday but didn’t wanna stir up the archive fan base LMAOOOOO


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 26, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I wanted to say that yesterday but didn’t wanna stir up the archive fan base LMAOOOOO


Bro i read it twice lol i know some archive gangsucker here ,just wanted To tickles them a little bit


----------



## greencropper (Apr 26, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> If only you were in another country i would come but too much critters i don't like lol there way too many poisonous bugs , snake etc on ground and too many crocodile, shark , jellyfish or others deadly fish in the water, start a seedbank would ya please lol


lol yes there are some nasties, this snake pictured is the worst thing out where i am, the western brown snake, most potent venom of all snakes, one bite is almost certain death even with antivenom, only reason people survive a bite is that its usually a glancing blow & not a proper bite, and very aggressive, these snakes do not retreat when you near them, they just fire up with tude, and will chase you on occasion trying to bite you, one nearly got me in a guerilla grow 18yrs ago...very close, they can get up to 3m/10' in length


----------



## greencropper (Apr 26, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Slurricane's good but not for the price , the old serie like the animal cookie cross were very good and potent, cactido was a big love but after that i was kind of disspointed by the price and the final product except the jelly breath @200$ my friend bought, very good taste and nice potency but even with all that there way better strain for 200$


these are a better price...scored a pack cos they regs and i do not think they will be a bad type for a chuck


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 26, 2018)

greencropper said:


> lol yes there are some nasties, this snake pictured is the worst thing out where i am, the western brown snake, most potent venom of all snakes, one bite is almost certain death even with antivenom, only reason people survive a bite is that its usually a glancing blow & not a proper bite, and very aggressive, these snakes do not retreat when you near them, they just fire up with tude, and will chase you on occasion trying to bite you, one nearly got me in a guerilla grow 18yrs ago...very close, they can get up to 3m/10' in length
> View attachment 4127624


Bro you really don't want me to come... no way!!! I have already been bitten once because i came from one of the 2 island in the caribean that have poisonous snake and spider.... i can handle spider since we got one in the house we nicknamed mimi , a local tarantula around 10cm feet included but snake is a no niet non nada gtfoh lmao


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 26, 2018)

greencropper said:


> these are a better price...scored a pack cos they regs and i do not think they will be a bad type for a chuck
> View attachment 4127662


Yeah i looked that i might keep going the regular way with them maybe meathead


----------



## greencropper (Apr 26, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> So now archive is buddy with ihg??  so now ihg is not anymore a pollen chuckers selling untested gear?View attachment 4127413
> .... lol


lol yes...some banks are openly using Rez's genetics in their crosses now...after time even Trump will become acceptable?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 26, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> only a retard would be against trump, that means your against america, instead of caring about the mans language and how he "offends" you, maybe start looking at the actual policies being proposed by him like,
> 
> Passage of the tax reform bill providing $5.5 billion in cuts and repealing the Obamacare mandate.
> Increase of the GDP above 3 percent
> ...


Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 27, 2018)

Plenty of other places to discuss politics.
This probably not the best one.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2018)

This what happens when you watch Fox News all day!!!


----------



## TimeToBurn (Apr 27, 2018)

I love Trump, you still gotta take this shit to the correct forum, no one wants to hear either side of politics on a weed forum. That's the biggest point you all need to realize and shut the fuck up.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 27, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> only a retard would be against trump, that means your against america, instead of caring about the mans language and how he "offends" you, maybe start looking at the actual policies being proposed by him like,
> 
> Passage of the tax reform bill providing $5.5 billion in cuts and repealing the Obamacare mandate.
> Increase of the GDP above 3 percent
> ...


Man trump got his Dick deep on your ass


----------



## elkamino (Apr 27, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> if you say fuck donald trump your basically saying fuck america and fuck the 2nd amendment. fuck free speech. because the people against trump are the ones in the streets protesting those things so whether or not you like trump i know which side im going to be on and its not the side fighting for fucking communism and antifa.


You’re WRONG about everything, including about Trump protecting the Second Ammendment. 

Don’t take my word though 





GTFO of the In-house thread with your politics.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 27, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> if you say fuck donald trump your basically saying fuck america and fuck the 2nd amendment. fuck free speech.


I love your first statement and last statement. You are such a walking contradiction. You are so far gone and you can't be saved. You can laugh it off because you are so fragile you can't critically think and see how fucking retarded you are being.


I am convinced now retards don't know they are retards.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Apr 27, 2018)

Eerr you guys are flinging the shit far and wide here, in house buds and maybe some crying about hermies, take the politics and fuck off please


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 27, 2018)

..kind of glad my last in house threw balls... keeps me out of here


----------



## elkamino (Apr 27, 2018)

Katsu BX
  
1 month into cure. Reeks of garlicky armpits


----------



## greencropper (Apr 27, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Katsu BX
> View attachment 4128097 View attachment 4128098
> 1 month into cure. Reeks of garlicky armpits


looks great, thats a discontinued line isnt it now? have you smoked any yet?


----------



## elkamino (Apr 27, 2018)

greencropper said:


> looks great, thats a discontinued line isnt it now? have you smoked any yet?


I have, about 20 minutes ago and it’s good, maybe better than I expected. Smell kinda translates into taste but the smoke is quite heavy and harsh. Potent and disorienting high, I guess, at least that’s what I got going right now lol

Im no InHouse scholar and don’t know if it’s discontinued, she was a 2 or 3 year old freebie from the Dank Team. Plus doesn’t even look like a Katsu, others here have said so???

Honestly I was just feeling guilty about encouraging the b.s. political discussion here and figured I’d better post some dank  Here she is with the macro


----------



## kona gold (Apr 27, 2018)

elkamino said:


> I have, about 20 minutes ago and it’s good, maybe better than I expected. Smell kinda translates into taste but the smoke is quite heavy and harsh. Potent and disorienting high, I guess, at least that’s what I got going right now lol
> 
> Im no InHouse scholar and don’t know if it’s discontinued, she was a 2 or 3 year old freebie from the Dank Team. Plus doesn’t even look like a Katsu, others here have said so???
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful picture!!
You are a pro!
Did you take photography courses??
Looks like that purple resin wated to keep creeping up those stalks.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 27, 2018)

kona gold said:


> That is a beautiful picture!!
> You are a pro!
> Did you take photography courses??
> Looks like that purple resin wated to keep creeping up those stalks.


Lol thanks, yeah photography was a 25-yr career. Now I just shoot flowers and my new puppy lol


----------



## elkamino (Apr 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I was actually looking forward to some genuine adult point / counterpoint when it started.
> 
> Surely _one _of the outraged can offer some sort of _on point _rebuttal to your points?
> 
> View attachment 4128146


Fine point but that’s what politics is for eh


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Fine point but that’s what politics is for eh


Very true, amigo....I had a look long ago and gtfo. But since the 'litics bled over into my reading area, and the one cat was throwing heaters, I was hoping for better.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 27, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I would really appreciate you people stop using the word RETARD!!!!
> It is extremely offensive!!!!!!
> Mahalo


 I’m with you on this one!!!


----------



## kona gold (Apr 28, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Lol thanks, yeah photography was a 25-yr career. Now I just shoot flowers and my new puppy lol


Wish I could hire you!
You ever come out to the Big Island, bring your camera!


----------



## Bigbud78 (Apr 29, 2018)

So here's my little grow inhouse genetics and dank genetics .
Dolato and dankalato currently 8 weeks into veg and looking good smells are already super strong I'm expecting great bud from these genetics only time will tell I'll keep you all posted much love uk grower bigbud 78


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 29, 2018)

I snipped a little lower bud and did a quick dry to determine how much more time my Orkle needs. Almost unreasonably potent. One hit crushed me. I'm going to have to be careful with this girl. Needs another week to 10 days.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 29, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Wish I could hire you!
> You ever come out to the Big Island, bring your camera!


What a fun offer... I was on Maui in February for a couple weeks and well next time lol. I’m in AK and we like to head south about then so maybe I’ll be in touch next winter. 

Final shot of that Katsu BX


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> One hit crushed me.]


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4129108


Yeah.. about like that.


----------



## hybridcheef (Apr 29, 2018)

pretty funny they took down all my post but left up all the ones attacking me. very typical though. bet if i was a trump hater mine would still be up.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 30, 2018)

elkamino said:


> What a fun offer... I was on Maui in February for a couple weeks and well next time lol. I’m in AK and we like to head south about then so maybe I’ll be in touch next winter.
> 
> Final shot of that Katsu BX View attachment 4129050


Always like the underside of leaves!!
Nice!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 30, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> pretty funny they took down all my post but left up all the ones attacking me. very typical though. bet if i was a trump hater mine would still be up.


Just drop it snowflake.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 30, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> pretty funny they took down all my post but left up all the ones attacking me. very typical though. bet if i was a trump hater mine would still be up.


Im not American, i dont give à fuck about trump so most of us, there à political thread for you, here its for ihg strain so gtfoh


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 30, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Im not American, i dont give à fuck about trump so most of us, there à political thread for you, here its for ihg strain so gtfoh


If you feel that way, why did you join the insult brigade? The cat challenged the outraged to factually rebutt his points. This is an example of all the responses.



madininagyal said:


> Man trump got his Dick deep on your ass


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> If you feel that way, why did you join the insult brigade? The cat challenged the outraged to factually rebutt his points. This is an example of all the responses.


The guy just copied and pasted from some other hard on for trump site. It’s not like he was making reasonable points, just regurgitating information he copied from somewhere else. Plus, when you say something like the trump tax break and repealing Obamacare are good things, you’re beyond hope. The tax cut serves to help primarily the wealthy, which many studies have shown does nothing to create jobs or spread wealth. Trump himself mentioned this when he told all his rich friends that they owe him because he made them all that much richer. This country’s health care system is beyond fucked. Millions die every year because they have inadequate access to health care. Even those lucky enough to have health insurance end up paying exorbitant prices because there’s so little oversight of the health care system, and the costs of treating uninsured individuals gets passed on to everyone else. The guy’s a fucking moron that has bought in to alt-right propaganda. There’s no point in attempting a reasonable discussion with someone that far gone. Additionally, this is a thread about growing and smoking weed. 

Does this site even have mods?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Apr 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The guy just copied and pasted from some other hard on for trump site. It’s not like he was making reasonable points, just regurgitating information he copied from somewhere else. Plus, when you say something like the trump tax break and repealing Obamacare are good things, you’re beyond hope. The tax cut serves to help primarily the wealthy, which many studies have shown does nothing to create jobs or spread wealth. Trump himself mentioned this when he told all his rich friends that they owe him because he made them all that much richer. This country’s health care system is beyond fucked. Millions die every year because they have inadequate access to health care. Even those lucky enough to have health insurance end up paying exorbitant prices because there’s so little oversight of the health care system, and the costs of treating uninsured individuals gets passed on to everyone else. The guy’s a fucking moron that has bought in to alt-right propaganda. There’s no point in attempting a reasonable discussion with someone that far gone. Additionally, this is a thread about growing and smoking weed.
> 
> Does this site even have mods?



You do realize you are currently responding to someone who is even further gone than hybridcheef?


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 30, 2018)

Last of the lemon lime punch threw balls... might have been my fault


----------



## elkamino (Apr 30, 2018)

The <Ignore> button is the bomb and I love seeing the “You have ignored content” reminder. Highly recommended. I never used to use it but Now I’ve got like a dozen posters ignored and it’s sweet. Really allows me to Taylor my RIU experience away from trolls and bullshit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Millions die every year because they have inadequate access to health care. Even those lucky enough to have health insurance end up paying exorbitant prices because ........the costs of treating uninsured individuals gets passed on to everyone else.


Wait....which is it? Are they dying because they have inadequate access, or are they being treated and the costs passed on?



jayblaze710 said:


> The guy just copied and pasted from some other hard on for trump site. It’s not like he was making reasonable points, just regurgitating information he copied from somewhere else.


Lots of folks repeat and pass on info. Looks like you've done a decent job yourself, as surely your points did not originate w/ you.



jayblaze710 said:


> The tax cut serves to help primarily the wealthy, which many studies have shown does nothing to create jobs or spread wealth.


And yet unemployment is historically down, particularly in ethnic and minority segments, and the economy is thriving.



jayblaze710 said:


> The guy’s a fucking moron that has bought in to alt-right propaganda. There’s no point in attempting a reasonable discussion with someone that far gone.


Was that necessary? Your post was a reasonable rebuttal, though not sourced, presented in a reasonable manner. Why isn't that enough w/o the obligatory perjorative?

You seem to be a decent cat, Jay. I'm presenting you with a responding point of view, but certainly not a personal attack. No one will ever change someone's passionately held beliefs on a weed site. But it's a weed site. So why can't civility have a prominent place among people, especially those that share a love of kine buds?

Cheers.

IHG animal pie


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> If you feel that way, why did you join the insult brigade? The cat challenged the outraged to factually rebutt his points. This is an example of all the responses.


Sorry amos might been too quick To react but seriously i don't like trump but your are right


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 30, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Sorry amos might been too quick To react but seriously i don't like trump but your are right


No problem, amigo.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2018)

Aww, watching poor people argue politics can be entertaining but at the same time depressing. 

Meanwhile, Trump and Obama sitting back smoking cigars laughing at all of us while they throw piles of tax payers money on the fire in the fireplace.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 30, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> You do realize you are currently responding to someone who is even further gone than hybridcheef?


both Amos & Hybridcheef are on the same sad playing field because...Hybridcheef is...Amos Otis's sock puppet , now knowing you're a die hard christian as well Amos...i hope your not going to lie about this...pardon the pun 'Revelation'


----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2018)

greencropper said:


> both Amos & Hybridcheef are on the same sad playing field because...Hybridcheef is...Amos Otis's sock puppet , now knowing you're a die hard christian as well Amos...i hope your not going to lie about this...pardon the pun 'Revelation'


You should report that to a mod. Hit the 'Report' tab.


----------



## greencropper (May 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You should report that to a mod. Hit the 'Report' tab.


im not a snitch thank you very much! in fact i get quite the laugh out of your socks, btw how is our dear friend...J LARUE?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2018)

greencropper said:


> im not a snitch thank you very much!


Oh I wouldn't consider that being a snitch. I'd say you were being a helpful member. Call that mod.


----------



## hybridcheef (May 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The guy just copied and pasted from some other hard on for trump site. It’s not like he was making reasonable points, just regurgitating information he copied from somewhere else. Plus, when you say something like the trump tax break and repealing Obamacare are good things, you’re beyond hope. The tax cut serves to help primarily the wealthy, which many studies have shown does nothing to create jobs or spread wealth. Trump himself mentioned this when he told all his rich friends that they owe him because he made them all that much richer. This country’s health care system is beyond fucked. Millions die every year because they have inadequate access to health care. Even those lucky enough to have health insurance end up paying exorbitant prices because there’s so little oversight of the health care system, and the costs of treating uninsured individuals gets passed on to everyone else. The guy’s a fucking moron that has bought in to alt-right propaganda. There’s no point in attempting a reasonable discussion with someone that far gone. Additionally, this is a thread about growing and smoking weed.
> 
> Does this site even have mods?


your a F ing communist. so you think your points are valid? and im alt right because i say i love trump and my country? dumb ass's like you always play shit down when infact you have no fucking clue about shit. our health insurance is alot better then most and the only reason its so god dam expensive is because of your boy obama and his obama fuckeveryonecare not to mention he spent more money then all other presidents combined, fucking us in debt. and you must be watching cnn alot with your point about the tax cuts, its like no matter what you always have something negative to say, IT WAS A TAX CUT. More then you democrates and leftist would do for us, you guys wanted to raise the taxes even higher! It helped everyone. plain and simple. i defiantly noticed on my paychecks the extra money. so if you didnt your just full of shit. And one other thing, whats your rebuttal on all the regulation cuts that saved us 8 billion dollars and counting?


and instead of actually posting a real rebuttle to the points i listed you just call them alt right? sounds like a group of people i know.

I bet you look like the guy in the first video talking about Mussolini


----------



## hybridcheef (May 1, 2018)

elkamino said:


> The <Ignore> button is the bomb and I love seeing the “You have ignored content” reminder. Highly recommended. I never used to use it but Now I’ve got like a dozen posters ignored and it’s sweet. Really allows me to Taylor my RIU experience away from trolls and bullshit.



so you like living in a bubble? and surrounding your self with stuff that doesnt offend you? do you need a safe space? I didnt know peoples opinions and beliefs could be so offensive to you.
what happened to free speech without people shunning you?

I bet your secretly the guy in this video being offended huh?


----------



## hybridcheef (May 1, 2018)

The unemployment rate for black Americans is currently 6.8 percent, the lowest level recorded since the government started keeping track in January 1972.

the Hispanic unemployment rate is down a point over the last year — it was at 4.9 percent in December, down from 5.9 percent in December 2016.That is close to a record low, though it's also up 0.1 point from November.


see these are what you call facts. there is no debating them and calling them alt right. this is realty and there is no changing it. so suck a fat one. this is one of many things hes done.

the only type of people that try to argue with this are people from vox. are you a reader of vox? if you are you can just let me know now and ill concede to you, you are of a higher intelligence then me and ill never amount to the readers of vox.


----------



## greencropper (May 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Oh I wouldn't consider that being a snitch. I'd say you were being a helpful member. Call that mod.


dont despair Amos/Hybridcheez/JLarue...we all's luv ya anyway!


----------



## hybridcheef (May 1, 2018)

greencropper said:


> dont despair Amos/Hybridcheez/JLarue...we all's luv ya anyway!



I think your playing down the amount of actual people that have my view. you do remember the election right? we won.


----------



## greencropper (May 1, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> I think your playing down the amount of actual people that have my view. you do remember the election right? we won.


whats your next IHG you be growing Amos? im going the Sunset Kush! then Apricot Orange x Jellybreath!


----------



## Vato_504 (May 1, 2018)

greencropper said:


> whats your next IHG you be growing Amos? im going the Sunset Kush! then Apricot Orange x Jellybreath!


Wait a fucking minute! You’re saying this die hard trump supporter, Jim Jones juice drinking motherfucker cheef is Amos?


----------



## hybridcheef (May 1, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Wait a fucking minute! You’re saying this die hard trump supporter, Jim Jones juice drinking motherfucker cheef is Amos?


i wouldnt call my self a die hard trump supporter. just stating when he actually does something right unlike you people who no matter what, good or bad, always make it bad and seem worse then it really is. if the man does something wrong and bad for the country you better believe ill be scrutinizing him too but i wont be over exaggerating the bad like you and never recognizing the good.

and on the other topic. who the fuck is amos?? can you guys seriously not handle more then 1 person with my view? it puts your panties in a twist that bad? so you try to act like 3 different people are the same person? are you serious dude? we won the election. there are 60 million others just like me. wtf is wrong with you.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 1, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> I think your playing down the amount of actual people that have my view. you do remember the election right? we won.


With all your whining, even those who might have shared your view, find a church or bridge group or head to the politics sub to cry in please.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2018)

greencropper said:


> dont despair Amos/Hybridcheez/JLarue...we all's luv ya anyway!


No despair here. I challenged you to call a mod. Even said I'd praise your support of RIU TOS for doing so. You did not. 

You folded like a cheap lawn chair. No surprise there.


----------



## madininagyal (May 1, 2018)

Windows clone of animal pie who said its was hard to clone?? Just tap water do the job


----------



## greencropper (May 1, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Wait a fucking minute! You’re saying this die hard trump supporter, Jim Jones juice drinking motherfucker cheef is Amos?


100% saying that


----------



## greencropper (May 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> No despair here. I challenged you to call a mod. Even said I'd praise your support of RIU TOS for doing so. You did not.
> 
> You folded like a cheap lawn chair. No surprise there.


typical of a trump supporter like you to have such screwed up morals, first you break the TOS...then you blast someone for not having you fried for doing so, amos your rep has just taken a big hit...there maybe another weed forum out there that is friendly to people like you, im pretty sure a lot here all of a sudden dont like you, anyway why spout political bs here, from what i see over in the politics thread the guy pictured below seems to love talking trump shop...go and chitty chat with him, cos 99% here aint interested


----------



## Vato_504 (May 1, 2018)

greencropper said:


> 100% saying that


Lol wow the Kevin Durant of RIU


----------



## greencropper (May 1, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Lol wow the Kevin Durant of RIU


a small minded spiteful grub others would say?...but i do like his grows, at least he's not a total loser i guess


----------



## hybridcheef (May 1, 2018)

greencropper said:


> typical of a trump supporter like you to have such screwed up morals, first you break the TOS...then you blast someone for not having you fried for doing so, amos your rep has just taken a big hit...there maybe another weed forum out there that is friendly to people like you, im pretty sure a lot here all of a sudden dont like you, anyway why spout political bs here, from what i see over in the politics thread the guy pictured below seems to love talking trump shop...go and chitty chat with him, cos 99% here aint interested
> View attachment 4129978



your an idiot if you think 99 percent of people on this forum are on your side.


----------



## hybridcheef (May 1, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> your a F ing communist. so you think your points are valid? and im alt right because i say i love trump and my country? dumb ass's like you always play shit down when infact you have no fucking clue about shit. our health insurance is alot better then most and the only reason its so god dam expensive is because of your boy obama and his obama fuckeveryonecare not to mention he spent more money then all other presidents combined, fucking us in debt. and you must be watching cnn alot with your point about the tax cuts, its like no matter what you always have something negative to say, IT WAS A TAX CUT. More then you democrates and leftist would do for us, you guys wanted to raise the taxes even higher! It helped everyone. plain and simple. i defiantly noticed on my paychecks the extra money. so if you didnt your just full of shit. And one other thing, whats your rebuttal on all the regulation cuts that saved us 8 billion dollars and counting?
> 
> 
> and instead of actually posting a real rebuttle to the points i listed you just call them alt right? sounds like a group of people i know.
> ...




as you can see they never respond to intelligent thought.


----------



## greencropper (May 1, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> your an idiot if you think 99 percent of people on this forum are on your side.


nay i do not think 99% are on my side, i meant 99% on this(IHG) thread are not interested in arguing politics here, why dont you head on over to the politics thread? im sure people like UncleBuck will give that warm welcome you so much deserve!


----------



## hybridcheef (May 1, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> With all your whining, even those who might have shared your view, find a church or bridge group or head to the politics sub to cry in please.


I think you have this backwards, your on the side that crys and needs safe spaces


----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2018)

greencropper said:


> first you break the TOS...then you blast someone for not having you fried for doing so, amos your rep has just taken a big hit.]


Rep ??

You're the same kitty that stalks @Heisengrow looking for spats, and gets your a$$ handed to you repeatedly. 

My rep hasn't changed. The funny part is: neither has yours.


----------



## hybridcheef (May 1, 2018)

I still dont get why there trying to act like were the same people?


----------



## Heisengrow (May 1, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> your an idiot if you think 99 percent of people on this forum are on your side.


Go ahead and toss my name in the bucket of people who think that guys a big pile of dragon dump.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 1, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> I still dont get why there trying to act like were the same people?


Then you don't understand the Russian collusion 'investigation'.


----------



## greencropper (May 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Go ahead and toss my name in the bucket of people who think that guys a big pile of dragon dump.


have i met you on RIU? have we exchanged messages? i do not recall?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 2, 2018)

Whatever happened to mods? Whatever happened to Tampee or whoever it was...? Was thay hybrid too?


----------



## greencropper (May 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Exactly. If they really wanted to talk politics, Buck, is always ready to give them the "facts" they keep requesting.


amos is afraid of Buck, thats why you never see him in the political thread/s, he prefers trolling people and disrupting threads not associated with that bs


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 2, 2018)

greencropper said:


> amos is afraid of Buck, thats why you never see him in the political thread/s, he prefers trolling people and disrupting threads not associated with that bs


Buck ain't got no time for stupid shit. He is intense, but probably 90% of the time he is completely in the right... Can't say the same for hybrid and Amos tho...


----------



## genuity (May 2, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Whatever happened to mods? Whatever happened to Tampee or whoever it was...? Was thay hybrid too?


No one calls MOD11...

If we don't answer on the first try,try again tomorrow.....


----------



## oo2be (May 2, 2018)

Is this In House genetics or in house politics thread - I'm confused and I'm not going through 3 hundred odd pages of politics!

Where's the bud porn? Bud non-fiction?


----------



## trippnface (May 2, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Buck ain't got no time for stupid shit. He is intense, but probably 90% of the time he is completely in the right... Can't say the same for hybrid and Amos tho...



Buck being right?

Can you give me some examples?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2018)

greencropper said:


> have i met you on RIU? have we exchanged messages? i do not recall?


They're mistaking you for greenhighlander, he and heisen have been having back and forth on the greenpoint seeds thread, lol.


----------



## greencropper (May 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> They're mistaking you for greenhighlander, he and heisen have been having back and forth on the greenpoint seeds thread, lol.


cheers eso, i cant keep up with it all, im not into arguing really, but there will allways be clashes of personalities when a group of us clothed apes meet i guess? what IHG are you going to run next?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2018)

greencropper said:


> cheers eso, i cant keep up with it all, im not into arguing really, but there will allways be clashes of personalities when a group of us clothed apes meet i guess? what IHG are you going to run next?


I haven't really checked into them too much. I came to the thread to see what was up and came into the political discourse. Have you ran much of their gear? Any suggestions?


----------



## greencropper (May 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I haven't really checked into them too much. I came to the thread to see what was up and came into the political discourse. Have you ran much of their gear? Any suggestions?


hmmmm anything with the Platinum in them seems fire, the Rainbow Cookies have been excellent for many who have grown them, im aiming at their regs now for further chucking at a later date, though the Platinum Buffalo(fems) i chucked with a few different males turned out rocket fuel too


----------



## Vato_504 (May 2, 2018)

greencropper said:


> hmmmm anything with the Platinum in them seems fire, the Rainbow Cookies have been excellent for many who have grown them, im aiming at their regs now for further chucking at a later date, though the Platinum Buffalo(fems) i chucked with a few different males turned out rocket fuel too


I wanna run something from IHG but don’t wanna waste space if that shit herm on me. I have platinum S1’s and a few others I’ll like to try. I have a lot of their older crosses.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 3, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I wanna run something from IHG but don’t wanna waste space if that shit herm on me. I have platinum S1’s and a few others I’ll like to try. I have a lot of their older crosses.


If you got any of those jellybreath freebies, run them. Definitely plenty of winners to be found there. I mixed up my clones and kept the wrong one....still fire, but a bitch to trim. I garuntee you find something you like if you have them.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 3, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> If you got any of those jellybreath freebies, run them. Definitely plenty of winners to be found there. I mixed up my clones and kept the wrong one....still fire, but a bitch to trim. I garuntee you find something you like if you have them.


Only freebie that’s probably fire is mendoglue


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 3, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Only freebie that’s probably fire is mendoglue


I gave my grandma a bunch of tomatoes and pepper seeds for this spring... And two mendo glue fem beans in with the bag.... Lol.. we will see how that goes hahahaha


----------



## trippnface (May 5, 2018)

Can anybody give feedback that has grown any platinum cross?

The plat buff i grew was pretty big and looks nice, but the smell is no good.

I have smelled white buffalo before and it nowhere near as bad, so it must be the plat. some plat crosses still look good, but i dnt know if the terps from the cross are any good.

does anybody know if the plat doms every cross with that whack earthy smell, or did anybody get anything with better terps?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 5, 2018)

trippnface said:


> Can anybody give feedback that has grown any platinum cross?
> 
> The plat buff i grew was pretty big and looks nice, but the smell is no good.
> 
> ...


I grew out one Hanger 18. It was nice.. Slow vegger and low producer but top shelf quality smoke. Smoking on it as we speak.


----------



## trippnface (May 5, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> I grew out one Hanger 18. It was nice.. Slow vegger and low producer but top shelf quality smoke. Smoking on it as we speak.


what's the cross on that girl? 

and what you get from the nose off of her, and flavors?


----------



## trippnface (May 5, 2018)

that plat x gelato 33 and the plat x wedding cake sound kill. dont even know why i am considering more seeds... fuck.

I just dont want more of that earthy smell to dominate haha


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 5, 2018)

trippnface said:


> what's the cross on that girl?
> 
> and what you get from the nose off of her, and flavors?


Allen Wrench x Plat

It was a sour stinker. Almost offputting but I say almost.


----------



## SDgoonie (May 5, 2018)

Platinum garlic @day 57.


----------



## trippnface (May 13, 2018)

d


sethimus said:


> day 59 update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you have any pics of your disco funk individuallly? 

I have 1 growing and am curious which parent it leans toward


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 13, 2018)

I ordered up a couple packs of Zephyrus


----------



## sethimus (May 16, 2018)

trippnface said:


> d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


search this thread, there are pics of my 5 phenos in here somewhere


----------



## NanoGadget (May 17, 2018)

Orkle. Chop day.


----------



## SoCal Calyx (May 17, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> Orkle. Chop day.
> View attachment 4137362


How many days did you take this one Nano?


----------



## NanoGadget (May 17, 2018)

63 days. I could have chopped earlier but I wanted to let her start to amber a little.


----------



## NanoGadget (May 17, 2018)

SoCal Calyx said:


> How many days did you take this one Nano?


You going to be running some?


----------



## SoCal Calyx (May 17, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> You going to be running some?


I was looking at the strain a couple months back, didn't end up picking it up though. What do you think about it? How's the flavor/terps?

I ended up going with Afghanimal and Dolato...at 17 days here.

View attachment 4137648 View attachment 4137649


----------



## NanoGadget (May 18, 2018)

SoCal Calyx said:


> I was looking at the strain a couple months back, didn't end up picking it up though. What do you think about it? How's the flavor/terps?
> 
> I ended up going with Afghanimal and Dolato...at 17 days here.
> 
> View attachment 4137648 View attachment 4137649


Nice! Looking good. 
The terps on the Orkle are outstanding. Smells like blueberry muffins and kush. Haven't seen any more seeds for sale since the initial drop, but if you see it come around again I definitely recommend scooping some up.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (May 18, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> Nice! Looking good.
> The terps on the Orkle are outstanding. Smells like blueberry muffins and kush. Haven't seen any more seeds for sale since the initial drop, but if you see it come around again I definitely recommend scooping some up.


What about the yeild on her?


----------



## NanoGadget (May 18, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> What about the yeild on her?


The Urkle lineage seems dominant in this pheno and in my experience Purple Urkle is a bit of a light yeilder. It's hard to say though because I had some gnarly lockout right after I flipped and I think that most likely cost me some weight. Anyways, just pulled everything out of my dry rack and she yielded a bit under 3 oz of tops plus another oz of lowers that I'll be pressing for rosin.


----------



## SoCal Calyx (May 18, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> The Urkle lineage seems dominant in this pheno and in my experience Purple Urkle is a bit of a light yeilder. It's hard to say though because I had some gnarly lockout right after I flipped and I think that most likely cost me some weight. Anyways, just pulled everything out of my dry rack and she yielded a bit under 3 oz of tops plus another oz of lowers that I'll be pressing for rosin.


How tall did she end up Nano?


----------



## NanoGadget (May 19, 2018)

SoCal Calyx said:


> How tall did she end up Nano?


I kept her short. She was probably only 28 or 30 inches tall if I had to guess. I never took a tape measure to her. Definitely under 3 ft.


----------



## NanoGadget (May 19, 2018)

I honestly don't grow for max yeild. I only grow to produce medicine for myself and just one small plant gives me more than enough to last most of a year. I have a lot of issues with severe insomnia and anxiety and cannabis gives me a lot of relief. I'm sure someone who was more commercially oriented could get a decent yeild from this strain with proper training.


----------



## madininagyal (May 19, 2018)

So jellybreath cross for 300$??  somebody else gonna get not me


----------



## NanoGadget (May 21, 2018)

Orkle. Done drying and ready to start curing. Absolutely fantastic strain. Already smells and tastes amazing even before any curing, super dense, sticky, potent.... this will be my go to meds for a long time.


----------



## SoCal Calyx (May 21, 2018)

Very very nice Nano. What's the effect like on this?

Did you grow out many of the seeds, wondering what different phenos you might have found?


----------



## NanoGadget (May 21, 2018)

Effects stoney and happy. Heavily sedative without being totally couch lock. Basically, you can smoke it to sleep if you choose to, but you could just as easily smoke it and play video games for 3 hours or get totally absorbed in playing a musical instrument. Great fucking pot.


----------



## NanoGadget (May 21, 2018)

Grew a single seed. Took a couple clones because she is dank as fuck, but I haven't gotten the chance to pheno hunt. Have 9 more seeds so I have much to look forward to.


----------



## SoCal Calyx (May 22, 2018)

Afghanimal & Dolato at 21 days...


----------



## RedLebFarmer (May 24, 2018)

Guys I am gonna start a grow today and I have two strains from In house Genetics. What would you rather have me grow?

Gorilla Dosha V2 (GG#4 X Dolato)

or 

Fruit Paradise (Forbidden Fruit X Dolato)


----------



## madininagyal (May 24, 2018)

RedLebFarmer said:


> Guys I am gonna start a grow today and I have two strains from In house Genetics. What would you rather have me grow?
> 
> Gorilla Dosha V2 (GG#4 X Dolato)
> 
> ...


Gorille dosha, very frosty and potent


----------



## RedLebFarmer (May 25, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-legit-indoor-grow-log.965056/#post-14267607

This is a link to the journal if your guys are interested


----------



## greencropper (May 25, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> So jellybreath cross for 300$??  somebody else gonna get not me


why bother spending 300 when you can buy these for 100? splash a bit of that pollen around & presto!...lots of little jellybreath babies!


----------



## SoCal Calyx (May 26, 2018)

Afghanimal and Dolato at 24 days...


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 26, 2018)

greencropper said:


> why bother spending 300 when you can buy these for 100? splash a bit of that pollen around & presto!...lots of little jellybreath babies!
> View attachment 4141601


I got jelly breath x Purple punch as freebies with my Neptune order.


----------



## greencropper (May 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I got jelly breath x Purple punch as freebies with my Neptune order. View attachment 4141706


nice...regs too i think?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 26, 2018)

greencropper said:


> nice...regs too i think?


The Zephyrus is reg
The Jelly x PP is fem


----------



## greencropper (May 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> The Zephyrus is reg
> The Jelly x PP is fem


thats a bit odd Neptune sent fems when your main purchase were regs? usually they send reg freebies with a reg main purchase?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 26, 2018)

In house gives Neptune freebies to go with the seeds , instagram is a good source of info. 
Usually that’s the way it is tho,


----------



## greencropper (May 26, 2018)

great variety in freebies(all regs) from Neptune & ThinkTank, purchased the JMO as regs but was sent fems by mistake, no prob i will pollen chuck onto those regardless


----------



## Thor’s hammer (May 27, 2018)

Does any one know the indica sativa percentage of gorilla dosha? Some places say 50/50 and others 75/25


----------



## ArztoderApotheker (May 31, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Does any one know the indica sativa percentage of gorilla dosha? Some places say 50/50 and others 75/25


according to their homepage it's 75/25


----------



## SoCal Calyx (Jun 1, 2018)

Afghanimal and Dolato at 31 days...


----------



## hybridcheef (Jun 8, 2018)

greencropper said:


> great variety in freebies(all regs) from Neptune & ThinkTank, purchased the JMO as regs but was sent fems by mistake, no prob i will pollen chuck onto those regardless
> View attachment 4141903



who the fuck do inhouse genetics think they are to charge $150 for 5 fem seeds. are you F ing serious. what a rip off for some lanky ass genetics.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jun 8, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> who the fuck do inhouse genetics think they are to charge $150 for 5 fem seeds. are you F ing serious. what a rip off for some lanky ass genetics.


That’s why I haven’t bought any of their gear in years. I remember when the 10 pack fems were $75


----------



## NanoGadget (Jun 8, 2018)

I paid 100 for 10 fem and felt kind if salty aboit it until about week 4 of flower.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jun 8, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> I paid 100 for 10 fem and felt kind if salty aboit it until about week 4 of flower.


100 is more than reasonable, 300 is a rip


----------



## SoCal Calyx (Jun 9, 2018)

Some night shots of Afghanimal and Dolato at 33 days...


----------



## SoCal Calyx (Jun 9, 2018)

Dolato at 34 days, one pheno already starting to purple up...


----------



## SoCal Calyx (Jun 9, 2018)

Dolato at 36 days...


----------



## SoCal Calyx (Jun 10, 2018)

Dolato at 38 days...


----------



## SoCal Calyx (Jun 10, 2018)

Dolato early purple pheno at 39 days...

  




Afghanimal chunky pheno at 39 days...

 




Afghanimal extra frosty pheno at 39 days....

 





Dolato lanky sativa pheno beginning to purple up at 39 days...


----------



## SoCal Calyx (Jun 10, 2018)

Afghanimal extra frosty pheno just beginning to purple at 40 days...


----------



## hybridcheef (Jun 28, 2018)

just ordered a pack of secret society seedco celly og and recieved some free in house genetics alien moon pie x cbd, If in house genetics seeds are any thing like there freebies ill never order inhouse genetics ever, what a bunch of shit white seeds, i recieved 4, all 4 seeds are pale little white pieces of shit and i barely pressed on one and it burst open thats how fragile and crappy it was. if there willing to put that shit out to the public as testers or freebies either way thats fucked up free or not. whats funny is everytime i get in house genetics the seeds always look small and shitty.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Jun 29, 2018)

Anyone tried 33rd degree plz? Tempted to grab some today but price pretty steep £200 for 12 in uk


----------



## Irishdabs (Jun 29, 2018)

hockeybry2 said:


> They releasing so much! Anyone scoop purple punch fems? Eyed them up and want them but resisted


Got 4 growing now as seedlings


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Jun 30, 2018)

Just bought 33rd degree which is gelato 33 x platinum, hopefully they'll be great been eyeing em up for weeks, last pack so had to grab em


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 30, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> just ordered a pack of secret society seedco celly og and recieved some free in house genetics alien moon pie x cbd, If in house genetics seeds are any thing like there freebies ill never order inhouse genetics ever, what a bunch of shit white seeds, i recieved 4, all 4 seeds are pale little white pieces of shit and i barely pressed on one and it burst open thats how fragile and crappy it was. if there willing to put that shit out to the public as testers or freebies either way thats fucked up free or not. whats funny is everytime i get in house genetics the seeds always look small and shitty.


That's standard for in house genetic seeds, i bought a pack of their genetics all were white and premature, zero germinated. They do not test their seeds and have zero quality control.


----------



## Irishdabs (Jun 30, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Just bought 33rd degree which is gelato 33 x platinum, hopefully they'll be great been eyeing em up for weeks, last pack so had to grab em


Grabbed jelly belly last night from a biddy of mine as well


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 30, 2018)

cbdoken said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> We are working on making CBD cheaper for the community. Our startup is CBDoken. We are cutting the retail prices - 80% using the power of blockchain. So every token is equal to a certain quality of CBD, after you buy the token, you can claim it against CBD and we will do the shipping for you.*The producer is Pharmahemp so we have a high quality Full Spectrum CBD Extract.
> 
> Check out, our website.


Stop thread jacking with your spam


----------



## Irishdabs (Jun 30, 2018)

cbdoken said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> We are working on making CBD cheaper for the community. Our startup is CBDoken. We are cutting the retail prices - 80% using the power of blockchain. So every token is equal to a certain quality of CBD, after you buy the token, you can claim it against CBD and we will do the shipping for you.*The producer is Pharmahemp so we have a high quality Full Spectrum CBD Extract.
> 
> Check out, our website.


What does this have to do with this thread ...go away


----------



## sethimus (Jul 6, 2018)

buy one get one half @ manchester seeds right now:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BkyPE2FFo1u/


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jul 20, 2018)

There's a 30% discount on all IHG at Heavily Connected.
The code is INHOUSE30.
You can find this on their instagram.
Can't show link since this is my first post


----------



## Breedingbull (Jul 31, 2018)

I’ve ran candy breathe lemon crippler black cherry punch slurricane grateful punch and my favorite platinum dolato I’m about to run orkle black cherry candy apricot jelly then caps alien cooks x star x jelly when it comes with whatever freebies I’m a nerd and found my wood with in house you pay but his instagram don’t make you drool for no reason your paying a lot of money for a handful of elite poly hybrid keepers that few people have besides you so I don’t claim to be more then a young grasshopper in terms of skills but I seek the dank and with subpar skills this is what I’ve pulled off with in-house and this is a very small tease of the porn I’m rocking of many phenos so have I had a few herms ? Yea but I have poped so many fem seeds and I can remember only about 3 herming on me I’ll take those odds to grow this level of flavortown give a full pack a run before you talk negative


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Aug 5, 2018)

Soaked 10 x 33rd degree 48 hours ago n got 100%, im gonna run 9 in a 5x5 under 1000watt hps, gonna pot em tomoz and take pcs once they popped there heads out the coco, really looking foward to see these beauties flower


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Aug 10, 2018)

The 10 seeds I soaked are very slow growers, there tap roots are still very small, norm I would've potted them few days ago but I potted them today but minus 3 that never seemed to grow at all, so I've kept them in damp tissue in the hope sumink happens I'm germing another 2 in house 33rd degree and 3x gg4 as bk up, coz got a feeling I might have probs with these if the germination n growth been this poor so far, so far I'm disappointed with the quality of the seeds considering the price,but I'm hoping the bud will be worth it, I'm not a newb, I've germed many seeds and never had. Any probs at all


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 23, 2018)

One of my 3 purple sherb ready To flower


----------



## Mariometal (Sep 1, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> The 10 seeds I soaked are very slow growers, there tap roots are still very small, norm I would've potted them few days ago but I potted them today but minus 3 that never seemed to grow at all, so I've kept them in damp tissue in the hope sumink happens I'm germing another 2 in house 33rd degree and 3x gg4 as bk up, coz got a feeling I might have probs with these if the germination n growth been this poor so far, so far I'm disappointed with the quality of the seeds considering the price,but I'm hoping the bud will be worth it, I'm not a newb, I've germed many seeds and never had. Any probs at all


Something new, did they catch vigor?


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Sep 1, 2018)

Picked up 33rd degree n grape marmalade today thanks to the sale going on. 30%-40% off at most of his distributors with the rest happening next week I think. 

Get it while the getting is good!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 4, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> The 10 seeds I soaked are very slow growers, there tap roots are still very small, norm I would've potted them few days ago but I potted them today but minus 3 that never seemed to grow at all, so I've kept them in damp tissue in the hope sumink happens I'm germing another 2 in house 33rd degree and 3x gg4 as bk up, coz got a feeling I might have probs with these if the germination n growth been this poor so far, so far I'm disappointed with the quality of the seeds considering the price,but I'm hoping the bud will be worth it, I'm not a newb, I've germed many seeds and never had. Any probs at all


I just picked up a few packs during the In House Labor day sale. 
Did these all eventually germ for ya. Curious how yours are coming along.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Sep 6, 2018)

I potted them and had fkn gnat larvae in my new batches of canna pro coco!!! I thought they were just very slow but it was the larvae eating the roots, i banned them and started again, i got 2x 33rd degree growing at the mo with a load of gg4, excited to see how the 33rd degree turns out


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I just picked up a few packs during the In House Labor day sale.
> Did these all eventually germ for ya. Curious how yours are coming along.


I was gonna pickup some IHG packs for that labor day sale until i saw they have packs for 300$ wtf is in house genetics thinking , they don't even test their seeds and they are straight pollen chuckers asking over 300$ per pack that's insane. Half the plants i grew from IHG were straight hermies and i had numerous duds, i had an entire pack of all duds....these pollen chuckers are greedy as hell.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 6, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I was gonna pickup some IHG packs for that labor day sale until i saw they have packs for 300$ wtf is in house genetics thinking , they don't even test their seeds and they are straight pollen chuckers asking over 300$ per pack that's insane. Half the plants i grew from IHG were straight hermies and i had numerous duds, i had an entire pack of all duds....these pollen chuckers are greedy as hell.


Umm...Ok??
Are your reviews in this thread of these duds and herms? I haven't read every page so I must've missed it.
As far as quantifying their value....like everything else in ecommerce, they're only worth what others are willing to pay, and many sold out fast with this sale.
Neptunes was 40% off plus free packs. Other banks had them priced at 80-120 plus free packs.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Umm...Ok??
> Are your reviews in this thread of these duds and herms? I haven't read every page so I must've missed it.
> As far as quantifying their value....like everything else in ecommerce, they're only worth what others are willing to pay, and many sold out fast with this sale.
> Neptunes was 40% off plus free packs. Other banks had them priced at 80-120 plus free packs.


Yeah i posted on this thread and the IHG guy tried to rationalize sending out white premature seeds honestly it left a bad taste in my mouth their genetics are decent if you don't get duds or hermies, and when i say hermie i mean real true hermies not light leak hermies, these things started out with both male and female parts that were interwoven.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 6, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah i posted on this thread and the IHG guy tried to rationalize sending out white premature seeds honestly it left a bad taste in my mouth their genetics are decent if you don't get duds or hermies, and when i say hermie i mean real true hermies not light leak hermies, these things started out with both male and female parts that were interwoven.


thats a real bummer, i got lucky with IHG & 4 full packs grown out with no herms, yet i been finding lots of herms in other more famous brands such as Exotic Genetix(Candy Apple Kush) recently, out of full pack grown out 0nly 1 girl out of 7 didnt herm, its a trait that is becoming more regular from almost every banks offerings lately, another reason to just pollen chuck your own and kickon from there, out of approx 400 of my GDP x C99 chuck grown out these last few yrs not 1 fricken herm, and some really got dished not very nice growing circumstances!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 7, 2018)

greencropper said:


> thats a real bummer, i got lucky with IHG & 4 full packs grown out with no herms, yet i been finding lots of herms in other more famous brands such as Exotic Genetix(Candy Apple Kush) recently, out of full pack grown out 0nly 1 girl out of 7 didnt herm, its a trait that is becoming more regular from almost every banks offerings lately, another reason to just pollen chuck your own and kickon from there, out of approx 400 of my GDP x C99 chuck grown out these last few yrs not 1 fricken herm, and some really got dished not very nice growing circumstances!


I've had good luck with IH too but this is the first time purchasing any since my last order with TDT. Not sure what's going on with them lately. 

And that's really shitty to hear about Candy Apple Kush. I bought a pack when I grabbed Cannarados East Cake...which was a total bust. I guess I can chalk that whole order up to one big fail. 
FML


----------



## greencropper (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've had good luck with IH too but this is the first time purchasing any since my last order with TDT. Not sure what's going on with them lately.
> 
> And that's really shitty to hear about Candy Apple Kush. I bought a pack when I grabbed Cannarados East Cake...which was a total bust. I guess I can chalk that whole order up to one big fail.
> FML


had a few fails with some established banks last chuck season, Mosca Old Time Moonshine was a total loss, along with Apothecary Cookies OG, nil germ rates, glad a person had a few others to grow out otherwise it would have been a big loss for the season if those had been counted on to produce the goods, i like experimenting with different brands though its understandable why some stick to reliable banks like Bodhi etc


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 7, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah i posted on this thread and the IHG guy tried to rationalize sending out white premature seeds honestly it left a bad taste in my mouth their genetics are decent if you don't get duds or hermies, and when i say hermie i mean real true hermies not light leak hermies, these things started out with both male and female parts that were interwoven.


Bummer. I guess all I can do is hope this experience matches my past experience with IH. So far I've had good luck with them.

I'd say across the board I've only found a couple of herms in the last few yrs (thankfully) but I've had full on males from fem seeds. Same lack of quality control I guess.

And I have no idea how "breeders" let glowing green/white immature seeds slip through. I've sorted hundreds of F2s in the last few months from all the Top Dawg I've had going and the immature ones really stand out. I mean, you'd have to be very lazy in your sorting methods...especially if peeps are getting full packs of them. Even gifting seeds, I'd feel like a real asshole sending someone seeds that weren't viable.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Bummer. I guess all I can do is hope this experience matches my past experience with IH. So far I've had good luck with them.
> 
> I'd say across the board I've only found a couple of herms in the last few yrs (thankfully) but I've had full on males from fem seeds. Same lack of quality control I guess.
> 
> And I have no idea how "breeders" let glowing green/white immature seeds slip through. I've sorted hundreds of F2s in the last few months from all the Top Dawg I've had going and the immature ones really stand out. I mean, you'd have to be very lazy in your sorting methods...especially if peeps are getting full packs of them. Even gifting seeds, I'd feel like a real asshole sending someone seeds that weren't viable.


yes its hard to believe a bank sending out white non viable seeds, very quick way to commit financial suicide, ive been leaving those $300 IHG packs alone & buying great $80-$100 regs packs like Candybreath, Zephyrus & Platinum Silk etc, got lucky with thinktank who sent me the JMO fems for $100 even though i wanted the regs, will pollen chuck onto those regardless


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 7, 2018)

greencropper said:


> had a few fails with some established banks last chuck season, Mosca Old Time Moonshine was a total loss, along with Apothecary Cookies OG, nil germ rates, glad a person had a few others to grow out otherwise it would have been a big loss for the season if those had been counted on to produce the goods, i like experimenting with different brands though its understandable why some stick to reliable banks like Bodhi etc


Thats really too bad about Mosca OTM. I was looking forward to working with those.

I'm starting to get on board with the idea that trading personal pollen chucks is the way to go. After all this time most of us have the exact same genetics the "breeders" are using (with the exception of Bodhi and his "fridge").
I guess I'm still a little timid especially with my own ability to do this. So far all I've done are F2s but I did take on some outdoor chucks using 3 Chems, Star Dawg IX, and Guava D. But, having said that, I'm am totally chem'd out. Things got away from me this yr and I'm definitely feeling the need for more variety.


greencropper said:


> yes its hard to believe a bank sending out white non viable seeds, very quick way to commit financial suicide, ive been leaving those $300 IHG packs alone & buying great $80-$100 regs packs like Candybreath, Zephyrus & Platinum Silk etc, got lucky with thinktank who sent me the JMO fems for $100 even though i wanted the regs, will pollen chuck onto those regardless


I picked up Zephyrus, Candybreath, Plat. Jelly Punch, 33rd degree and Frozen Grapes. 
All fems. I rarely grow fems but the regs seemed to be a little harder to find.

I plan to germ a few as soon I receive these and I'll be on the look out for yours as well.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thats really too bad about Mosca OTM. I was looking forward to working with those.
> 
> I'm starting to get on board with the idea that trading personal pollen chucks is the way to go. After all this time most of us have the exact same genetics the "breeders" are using (with the exception of Bodhi and his "fridge").
> I guess I'm still a little timid especially with my own ability to do this. So far all I've done are F2s but I did take on some outdoor chucks using 3 Chems, Star Dawg IX, and Guava D. But, having said that, I'm am totally chem'd out. Things got away from me this yr and I'm definitely feeling the need for more variety.


i think there was an widespread issue with OTM, as Neptune had 10 seed packs selling very cheap recently, im hoping the new stock will be viable again after a bad batch, i think pollen chucks can be a more reliable source of seedstock than many bought packs, seriously this GDP x C99 chuck ive got is near perfect, 100% germ rate, 90% female to male ratio, shit is stupid potent & looks great, could go through a nuclear winter and not herm, only medium yield though is the main negative with it, in reality ive found about 40% of my pollen chucks make the grade...but when they do & its a 3'-5' pollinated female there's thousands of beans for up to 10yrs or more of solid growing


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 7, 2018)

greencropper said:


> thats a real bummer, i got lucky with IHG & 4 full packs grown out with no herms, yet i been finding lots of herms in other more famous brands such as Exotic Genetix(Candy Apple Kush) recently, out of full pack grown out 0nly 1 girl out of 7 didnt herm, its a trait that is becoming more regular from almost every banks offerings lately, another reason to just pollen chuck your own and kickon from there, out of approx 400 of my GDP x C99 chuck grown out these last few yrs not 1 fricken herm, and some really got dished not very nice growing circumstances!


exotic genetics are well known for hermies, just ask @hyroot


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 13, 2018)

It’s twins 
JellyBreath x Purple Punch fem freebies 
100% germ .


----------



## Breedingbull (Sep 15, 2018)

Took advantage of the Labor Day sale orderd zurple punch x platinum and Tahoe og x platinum received 6 bubba kush x forum x purple hulk freebies from IN and 5 platinum punch remix x platinum kush mints which has his animal cookie in that cross all my zurples and Tahoe poped fine 4 bubbas and 4 remixes poped and from the seeds I last said I was popping on my post I had slight issue with them due to ex over watering and bitch ass gnats Neptune also sent 3 lemon tart I think it was and 10 sour lemon jack all freebies were regs my only main beef to be transparent was Neptune labeled the za zkittles x platinum which i prob should’ve known it was a fluke but I had seed fever oh well not disappointed one bit since 12 seeds poped of it


----------



## Breedingbull (Sep 15, 2018)

For those who aren’t active on the gram and I figured this is appropriate for here I have grown tons of in house fems and only had 2 herm so far and if you try to argue against this your a troll with no real experience with in house fems because even my mutants were the straight heater alerts I have tons of his bird feed recently poped so talk trash now get clowned later but I was juicing my veg babies hard that could explain why my platinum dolato hermed who knows I got my keeper day one in flower so you guys can judge if one herm is worth the keeper


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 15, 2018)

Heard.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm not "hatin" but both of those posts are difficult to read.


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2018)

If a seed maker can not grow his own seeds & test them under "ruff" conditions befor a public release, then they should not be making seeds..

Using weak cuts that are easy to herm is what most do,they think they special male will cancel out the herms.

It comes down to both seed maker & growers.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 16, 2018)

You know he's having a shitload of hermies and people complaining about hermies to him when he makes a post like that.

That's what you get when you use unstable genetics and don't test them or do any type of breeding other than a pollen chuck and sell.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> If a seed maker can not grow his own seeds & test them under "ruff" conditions befor a public release, then they should not be making seeds..
> 
> Using weak cuts that are easy to herm is what most do,they think they special male will cancel out the herms.
> 
> It comes down to both seed maker & growers.


comes down to the benjamins. Easier to make a post than give seeds away back as replacements, after you have collected sales. Funny thing is, after the Cannarado deal, I have to wonder if anyone is doing any testing before release. Even if the release is to test. Funny how alot of these strains people keep mentioning hermie prone, aka cookies, chem, etc. the big boys showing grows on IG ain't running into ANY herms, cuts or not. And they are pushing those plants. In the old days, you had guys growing ChemD and maybe mentioning a nanner or two or you may not. Now its part of the description, lol. So you can see how a breeder may have skepticism when he hears that one. But it is a possiblity as Matt Riot and others say now who sell fem seeds, it's not 100%.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 16, 2018)

Platinum Scout V2


----------



## Breedingbull (Sep 16, 2018)

Lmao Yo I poped ten fem candy breathes and got 5 elite level phenos that would most likely crap on anything you ever seen check few pages back for reference I see you guys chirping but You want me to break down why in house has to post this most likely 




bc scum bag broke selfs are just tryna get a whole free pack for germ issues they created for themselves (I poped over 125 in house seeds ) or they got one herm and are hypochondriacs for the “hey this is a angle I can use to attempt to get free shit like everyone else is America “ I’m guilty of it so I can call it how it is lmao I’ll show you guys my platinum dolato keeper once it flowers out I have a fire pic I posted already with all my other fire pics and I was sooo bad at cultivating and that shit shined so idk why people tryna Chirp haha 


I have prob 50 small babies now the first half my ex over watered left the cobs dimmed all the way and had some gnats and there coming back strong as ever 


That in house is such a jerkoff man with his Labor Day sale making his genetics pennies and freebies unlike any breeder has ever done let’s have a pickle size contest I have all his most recent exclusive freebies I’ll battle anyone’s freebies with in houses my old lemon crippler will duke on any bs you know and love 

only so defensive bc I want real danks spread through the masses people really smoke boof that was well grown thinking there killing it when you can pop a pack and get your very unique elite polyhybrid that only a handful of other people have so stop getting people to think in house is all over priced herms you all are only cheating us out of being able to always smoke unique dank on the reg 

I know some of the best growers Maine has to offer for reference of my opinions I’m a cultivating noob but that don’t mean my ocd hasn’t let me see what’s popping in the genetics game ...Iv ran crazy pheno hunts with many brands and in house stands out in the tents every time I guess I take offense to people tryna promote smoking boof my bad lmao


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 16, 2018)

Da fuq


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 16, 2018)

There’s a difference between a hermaphrodit plant and nanners , nanners are a product of stress, I have a plant that I can easily make nanner with a little stress, I have some that can handle anything I do to them, n some in between
Note keeping and observations are key in improving your skills.
On my HH seed run, at 3-4 ish weeks I defoliated hard, one pheno tossed some nanners on one branch, I cut the branch off like a zombie bite, n didn’t have a problem after that. If I was to run that pheno again, I’d probably defoliate in a few stages to see what happens.

What I took from InHouse post , that most people might be pushing there 1st runs to hard, but now seeing the other side , that if he’s making that post there’s probably a reason. 
I like to try things for myself, I’m stoked to run the JBxPP all the JB crosses I see posted look like loud smoke.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 16, 2018)

Chems come to mind when I think of strains that'll likely throw late nanners. I've found gradually reducing their light schedule helps prevent it from happening. But I don't consider late nanners to be an issue. Full on balls up and down the plant is entirely different.

And I'm not sure why In House assumes everyone is a hydro grower pumping large amounts of nutrients. My plants get water and bennies.
I don't top plants I start from seed either. If they herm (as in full on balls) its not due to over-fertilization or stress. Its due to unstable genetics.

With that said, I germinated Frozen Grapes and Platinum Jelly Punch yesterday. Upon examining the seeds, they all looked healthy, mature and viable. Edit: just checked and 100% germ for all 10


*steps off soap box*


----------



## Breedingbull (Sep 16, 2018)

Lol ended up with one sativa looking nyc chem f2 female out of a pack a male is easily hitting every keeper from in House it’s finna be nanner city might start a genetic company called “Nanner City Genetics “ who wants to buy !


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 16, 2018)

Breedingbull said:


> For those who aren’t active on the gram and I figured this is appropriate for here I have grown tons of in house fems and only had 2 herm so far and if you try to argue against this your a troll with no real experience with in house fems because even my mutants were the straight heater alerts I have tons of his bird feed recently poped so talk trash now get clowned later but I was juicing my veg babies hard that could explain why my platinum dolato hermed who knows I got my keeper day one in flower so you guys can judge if one herm is worth the keeper View attachment 4199433
> View attachment 4199435


Punctuation, my man. Nobody on here is going to ask for perfect grammar, but it takes way too much time and energy to attempt to decipher your posts. 

As for IHG post.... I think it has some valid points. There probably are a lot of growers running their plants too hot and are inadvertently stressing them. 

Would that explain a few hermies here or there? Sure. 

Does that explain reports of tons of hermies in their packs? Hell no. 

Despite IHG’s beautiful pictures on IG, I just can’t get into their stuff. Trying to determine the genetics of most of their strains just takes you down a rabbit hole of strains they created. Oftentimes you’ll never figure out what went into making it. They’re so incredibly prolific, yet I’ve never seen tester pics. When a breeder has over 100 strains available at once and I’ve only seen pics of a handful of the popular ones, I have a hard time believing they test at all. Finally, the prices for their fems are ridiculous. You can find fire and hype elsewhere for half the price. 

I’m sure I’ll miss out on some fire by ignoring IHG, but that’s ok. At some point I realized I can’t follow every big breeder’s every move, and I chose to ignore IHG. Anyways, they’ll just have another 100 new strains a few months from now.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> There’s a difference between a hermaphrodit plant and nanners , nanners are a product of stress, I have a plant that I can easily make nanner with a little stress, I have some that can handle anything I do to them, n some in between
> Note keeping and observations are key in improving your skills.
> On my HH seed run, at 3-4 ish weeks I defoliated hard, one pheno tossed some nanners on one branch, I cut the branch off like a zombie bite, n didn’t have a problem after that. If I was to run that pheno again, I’d probably defoliate in a few stages to see what happens.
> 
> ...


The only plant i have ever had that was a true hermaphrodite was from IHG, it had male sacs interwoven with female pistols. It was like that from the time it showed sex. I grow organically no high levels of nutrients in my mix.


----------



## Breedingbull (Sep 16, 2018)

We’ll no one take any of my hands on experience serious ...when I only have proof of every pheno I grew from them Lmfaoooo 

First pic is my most boofy pheno of platinum dolato actually had a nice lemon kush smell ...wasn’t the extra frosty gas I was looking for and found in the #4 


Second pic is a feisty freebie from in house that was yummy grateful punch 

Third is my freebie lemon crippler I was hootin about I had some lockouts bc promix sucks and I didn’t know how to work it 

You guys sound super bias I am a noob/intermediate and pull this off pheno hunting with many diff personalities each hunt ...u sound like leftie whiners who prefer the boofy terps ^_^ 

I just don’t want people thinking his genetics actually herm “like crazy “ “tons of reports “ lol yea what part of I ran tons of his fems and have had two full blown bruceys out of 50+ fems don’t ya get 

I’ll report any I do have on this next hunt out of another 50 something seeds that are looking good just to see if I look stupid I’m a fair god after all


----------



## sethimus (Sep 19, 2018)

Breedingbull said:


> Lmao Yo I poped ten fem candy breathes and got 5 elite level phenos that would most likely crap on anything you ever seen check few pages back for reference I see you guys chirping but You want me to break down why in house has to post this most likely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here, extra for you: .............................................................................................................................................................................. 
as you seem to need them. they are FREE TO USE!


----------



## Skidmarx (Sep 20, 2018)

Just a newbie and only 4 weeks in veg with IHG's Zilky Zmooth. Noticed his/their IG account takes a lot of shit (relative to other breeders). He/they have responded lately with cultivation info for lots of strains. Good info but should have been put out there prior to a slow motion shit storm. Reap what you sow.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2018)

5 Frozen Grapes and 5 Platinum Jelly Punch have broke ground and lost their helmets. I threw one more of each in just to fill in some space so 6/6 now. I might germ some of these In House freebies if I can find the space but not sure yet. 
Still have some packs of Sins and Karma I want to get going.

No pics yet cause we've all seen a zillion seedlings.

But, hopefully this thread will take off. I'm not a big fan of IG. Lots of hype an e-thugs and not enough humility or grow reports.

Happy grow y'all


----------



## greencropper (Sep 20, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> Just a newbie and only 4 weeks in veg with IHG's Zilky Zmooth. Noticed his/their IG account takes a lot of shit (relative to other breeders). He/they have responded lately with cultivation info for lots of strains. Good info but should have been put out there prior to a slow motion shit storm. Reap what you sow.


hope you're going to post the progress of those you have going, havnt seen anyone growing them out yet, got a pack on standby


----------



## limonene (Sep 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Punctuation, my man. Nobody on here is going to ask for perfect grammar, but it takes way too much time and energy to attempt to decipher your posts.
> 
> As for IHG post.... I think it has some valid points. There probably are a lot of growers running their plants too hot and are inadvertently stressing them.
> 
> ...


Well said

I’ve grown a fair few inhouse when I needed a couple of (hopefully) guaranteed females when running regs from other breeders and I’ve found some super pretty frosty plants, some even smelled good but they do NOT come close to really elite stuff I’ve found from other breeders over the years. I’ve ran maybe 50 plus inhouse seeds and found 1 plant i’d actually run again but wasnt too bothered that I didn’t. Dolato for example looks great, smells ok, grew well but it would never be the jar you’d reach for if you had options.
I feel the guy breeds for IG followers lol, superficially attractive plants but totally vacuous and devoid of personality.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 21, 2018)

limonene said:


> Well said
> 
> I’ve grown a fair few inhouse when I needed a couple of (hopefully) guaranteed females when running regs from other breeders and I’ve found some super pretty frosty plants, some even smelled good but they do NOT come close to really elite stuff I’ve found from other breeders over the years. I’ve ran maybe 50 plus inhouse seeds and found 1 plant i’d actually run again but wasnt too bothered that I didn’t. Dolato for example looks great, smells ok, grew well but it would never be the jar you’d reach for if you had options.
> I feel the guy breeds for IG followers lol, superficially attractive plants but totally vacuous and devoid of personality.


that maybe, yet ive seen experienced growers claim a few for eg Ranibow Cookies as being some of the best herb they have ever consumed too, what others have you run if its ok to ask?


----------



## limonene (Sep 21, 2018)

greencropper said:


> that maybe, yet ive seen experienced growers claim a few for eg Ranibow Cookies as being some of the best herb they have ever consumed too, what others have you run if its ok to ask?


Dolato, sherb x dolato, purple hulk, Velvet pie and something else I can’t recall right now but it was a cookie cross. The sherb x dosido was my favourite out of the bunch. Got a nice green pheno that looked good, hermed a little on lowers but once removed wasn’t an issue. Decent smoke with good bag appeal.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 21, 2018)

limonene said:


> Dolato, sherb x dolato, purple hulk, Velvet pie and something else I can’t recall right now but it was a cookie cross. The sherb x dosido was my favourite out of the bunch. Got a nice green pheno that looked good, hermed a little on lowers but once removed wasn’t an issue. Decent smoke with good bag appeal.


thanks for the headsup, saw others note the Dolato as being not much other than a pretty face ..i made a cross with the Platinum Buffalo & GDP x C99, she's 'fire in the hole' yet that's not exactly clear on which side that power is coming from?
got the regs Jelly Breath & some Platinum Silk etc to be used in chucks & will post their progress here when they are grown


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 21, 2018)

greencropper said:


> that maybe, yet ive seen experienced growers claim a few for eg Ranibow Cookies as being some of the best herb they have ever consumed too, what others have you run if its ok to ask?


Still to date rainbow cookie is my favorite sherbet cross from those i tried


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 21, 2018)

Slurricane prego with fpog f2 at week 6


----------



## greencropper (Sep 21, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> View attachment 4203149
> 
> Slurricane prego with fpog f2 at week 6


that should be some dank there!, but jeeez she's a small yielder, maybe that FPOG will beef her up?


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 21, 2018)

greencropper said:


> that should be some dank there!, but jeeez she's a small yielder, maybe that FPOG will beef her up?


This pheno is an average yielder, dont be fooled by her look, the other pheno more on pp side where big yielder just less potent, and this is a clone of a clone , that came from a long way of suffering lol, i had only good experience with them just their price became a no for me, but for me they were solid and stable


----------



## greencropper (Sep 21, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> This pheno is an average yielder, dont be fooled by her look, the other pheno more on pp side where big yielder just less potent, and this is a clone of a clone , that came from a long way of suffering lol, i had only good experience with them just their price became a no for me, but for me they were solid and stable


nice one, got that Zephyrus(Slurricane x Goliath) regs on snooze, also the Candybreath(PCG Candyland x Jelly Breath) regs as well, gotta be some good chucking potential there? im one of the lucky ones(so far) not getting bitten by herms with IHG, growing out IHG Cactido x Cannarado Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies) & IHG Timeless Montage x Barney Rubble now, only 4 wks old now, so will see what pans out with those


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 21, 2018)

greencropper said:


> nice one, got that Zephyrus(Slurricane x Goliath) regs on snooze, also the Candybreath(PCG Candyland x Jelly Breath) regs as well, gotta be some good chucking potential there? im one of the lucky ones(so far) not getting bitten by herms with IHG, growing out IHG Cactido x Cannarado Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies) & IHG Timeless Montage x Barney Rubble now, only 4 wks old now, so will see what pans out with those


Cactido is also a favorite of mine and a good strain for outdoor with slurricane, im in a wet state of canada, mold is something that always happen if your strain is not like resistant and cactido passed the test, slurricane flowering now very well and this fall is wetter than ever so i have good hope


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 21, 2018)

Wich jelly breath cross are low priced??


----------



## greencropper (Sep 21, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Wich jelly breath cross are low priced??


the Jelly Breath BX1 regs $100, with these other regs as well, maybe some fire there
 
@madininagyal


----------



## Skidmarx (Sep 22, 2018)

greencropper said:


> hope you're going to post the progress of those you have going, havnt seen anyone growing them out yet, got a pack on standby





greencropper said:


> hope you're going to post the progress of those you have going, havnt seen anyone growing them out yet, got a pack on standby


Hi GC, The Zilky Zmooth are at day 29 veg. seeds cracked 9/10 ok . Cracked freebie project D 2/4 ok. No males so far am watching! Wasn't expecting all females will need 2ND tent! Very happy with all. Tolerating fully prescribed feed schedule no obvious problem. (Ppm's < 900) Am running a diary for them on growdiaries. I will flip in 4 days. I've topped a couple. HST some and LST rest. I will post pics here through bloom. Repotted all to their 8 L pots and their root balls were a very good consistent size, just like foliage. Image was day 25.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 22, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> Hi GC, The Zilky Zmooth are at day 29 veg. seeds cracked 9/10 ok . Cracked freebie project D 2/4 ok. No males so far am watching! Wasn't expecting all females will need 2ND tent! Very happy with all. Tolerating fully prescribed feed schedule no obvious problem. (Ppm's < 900) Am running a diary for them on growdiaries. I will flip in 4 days. I've topped a couple. HST some and LST rest. I will post pics here through bloom. Repotted all to their 8 L pots and their root balls were a very good consistent size, just like foliage. Image was day 25.


looking solid there, can you give me a link to your diaries please? i cant find it thanks


----------



## Skidmarx (Sep 22, 2018)

Zz..
https://growdiaries.com/diaries/16459-2nd-grow-z-cube-i-h-g

PD..
https://growdiaries.com/diaries/17025-i-h-g-freebie-grow


----------



## greencropper (Sep 22, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> Zz..
> https://growdiaries.com/diaries/16459-2nd-grow-z-cube-i-h-g
> 
> PD..
> https://growdiaries.com/diaries/17025-i-h-g-freebie-grow


ohhh ok, never seen this site before, thanks will check it out


----------



## greencropper (Sep 22, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> Zz..
> https://growdiaries.com/diaries/16459-2nd-grow-z-cube-i-h-g
> 
> PD..
> https://growdiaries.com/diaries/17025-i-h-g-freebie-grow


wondering whats in that IHG Project D you have there? interesting!


----------



## Skidmarx (Sep 22, 2018)

No info. IHG on IG stated he has posted heritage of all his special projects but I trawled through a year's worth of his posts but no joy. My guess is it's a dolato cross as he was giving away dolato s1or f1 with all purchases of last autumn new drop. I recon he keeps it quite as some seed banks were selling them. Just my opinion though.
Edit: One post on ihg ig did say he grew it and said lots of phenos but one keeper...
Cherry ameretto gasoline is the only description.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 22, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> No info. IHG on IG stated he has posted heritage of all his special projects but I trawled through a year's worth of his posts but no joy. My guess is it's a dolato cross as he was giving away dolato s1or f1 with all purchases of last autumn new drop. I recon he keeps it quite as some seed banks were selling them. Just my opinion though.
> Edit: One post on ihg ig did say he grew it and said lots of phenos but one keeper...
> Cherry ameretto gasoline is the only description.


ok thanks, i grew the Dolato out and crossed it with Cannarado Barney Rubble, i never smoked any of it since it was seeded up, hoping the Barney Rubble gives it the ooomph it apparently needs!


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 23, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> My guess is it's a dolato cross as he was giving away dolato s1or f1 with all purchases of last autumn new drop. I recon he keeps it quite as some seed banks were selling them. Just my opinion though.


I ran 3 freebie Dolato I got last fall along with Buffalato. They were all fire. All my friends got spoiled fast on that and I run 120+ day landrace sativa from Snow.

All you people complaining about herms need to switch to growing something other than dicots. Sheesh.. do some research before you get out your crying towels.

I'm an organic no-till farmer and grow cannabis in soil with nothing but water.

My next round I just popped 4 Slurricane
about 4 days ago, 4 for 4 seedling up and going.

I have a question what should I pop next I have more room.

Here's what I have in hand I cant decide.



I've already ran Buffalato loved it was very similar to Dolato freebies all turned purple to purple black. Good everything.

Some Buffalato on the trim tray.



Omg I found a seed I want my money back.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 23, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> I ran 3 freebie Dolato I got last fall along with Buffalato. They were all fire. All my friends got spoiled fast on that and I run 120+ day landrace sativa from Snow.
> 
> All you people complaining about herms need to switch to growing something other than dicots. Sheesh.. do some research before you get out your crying towels.
> 
> ...


i say throw those Irene Apricot x Jellies regs into some jiffies...got about 20 of those freebies floating around here, they may indeed outshine those bought packs!


----------



## greencropper (Sep 23, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Cactido is also a favorite of mine and a good strain for outdoor with slurricane, im in a wet state of canada, mold is something that always happen if your strain is not like resistant and cactido passed the test, slurricane flowering now very well and this fall is wetter than ever so i have good hope


those Timeless Montage impressed me last season outdoors, were raised as seedlings in jiffies when a heatwave occured, everything else wilted and died but the TM just cruised through it all like nothing went down...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 23, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> View attachment 4204185
> 
> Omg I found a seed I want my money back.
> 
> View attachment 4204186


Now if I had to guess she is a Hermie


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 23, 2018)

greencropper said:


> i say throw those Irene Apricot x Jellies regs into some jiffies...got about 20 of those freebies floating around here, they may indeed outshine those bought packs!


I know right. I for some reason always grow out the freebies first. 

Good call, I throw those seeds in some water.

And always forget to take cuts.

I think I purchase for the freebies.


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 23, 2018)

Herb & Suds said:


> Now if I had to guess she is a Hermie


1 seed a hermie does not make.

Hamaphrodite would be 1/2 female and 1/2 male. 

Every dicot has the genetic makeup to become a hamaphodite. It's not common and its recessive. About like people as a matter of fact.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 23, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> I know right. I for some reason always grow out the freebies first.
> 
> Good call, I throw those seeds in some water.
> 
> ...


lol...indeed i think it was either Neptune or Seedsgeek gave me a double dose of those freebies in 1 purchse, more like 30-40 of those in the larder now! not whinging!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 23, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> 1 seed a hermie does not make.
> 
> Hamaphrodite would be 1/2 female and 1/2 male.
> 
> Every dicot has the genetic makeup to become a hamaphodite. It's not common and its recessive. About like people as a matter of fact.


Dicot does not mean what you think it means.


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 24, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Dicot does not mean what you think it means.


LOL not sure what you mean?

Dicot as opposed to monocot in the plant world!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 24, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> LOL not sure what you mean?
> 
> Dicot as opposed to monocot in the plant world!


Google “dicot” and “monocot”. Those terms refer to the two classes of flowering plants than have distinct structural differences. 

I believe you meant dioecious vs monoecious.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 24, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> 1 seed a hermie does not make.
> 
> Hamaphrodite would be 1/2 female and 1/2 male.
> 
> Every dicot has the genetic makeup to become a hamaphodite. It's not common and its recessive. About like people as a matter of fact.


cat on IG posted a magnificient looking grow room full of I thought he said IHG OGKB x Dosido or something like that or the other way around, anyhow, he said it was cuts from a hermie seed he found on a seed plant, and was going on and on how much that hermie seed was better than the original. Just sayin, plants were gorgeous


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 24, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> 1 seed a hermie does not make.
> 
> Hamaphrodite would be 1/2 female and 1/2 male.
> 
> Every dicot has the genetic makeup to become a hamaphodite. It's not common and its recessive. About like people as a matter of fact.


If it made seeds by itself wouldn't that mean it had both sexual organs? Not every cannabis strain goes hermie...where do you get your info from man....


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 24, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> If it made seeds by itself wouldn't that mean it had both sexual organs? Not every cannabis strain goes hermie...where do you get your info from man....


He has no idea what he’s talking about.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 24, 2018)

greencropper said:


> lol...indeed i think it was either Neptune or Seedsgeek gave me a double dose of those freebies in 1 purchse, more like 30-40 of those in the larder now! not whinging!


In House really hooked it up with free packs for that Labor Day sale!

I've found some of my best plants in promo packs so rather than let them continue to build up I decided yesterday to germ a whole tray of just freebies.

Some I've had for a while but so far I've pulled out Bodhi's Black Lotus, Dankonomics Whitefire Funk, an older pack of OGR Fire Alien Strawberry, and some of those In House Platinum Candy crosses. Bound to be some fire in those.

Oh, and to keep it In House, one of my Frozen Grape seeds fizzled out...but no biggie. I'll fill that spot with something else.


bobrown14 said:


> I ran 3 freebie Dolato I got last fall along with Buffalato. They were all fire. All my friends got spoiled fast on that and I run 120+ day landrace sativa from Snow.
> 
> All you people complaining about herms need to switch to growing something other than dicots. Sheesh.. do some research before you get out your crying towels.
> 
> ...


Lookin good


----------



## greencropper (Sep 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> In House really hooked it up with free packs for that Labor Day sale!
> 
> I've found some of my best plants in promo packs so rather than let them continue to build up I decided yesterday to germ a whole tray of just freebies.
> 
> ...


sounds good, i missed the Labor Day sales, but for sure there's some fire in those freebies, be more pollen chucks with them too


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> If it made seeds by itself wouldn't that mean it had both sexual organs? Not every cannabis strain goes hermie...where do you get your info from man....


Its science, you should read more and you will see what I am talking about. Cannabis is not some special plant that defies biology, physics and chemistry. Sheesh. 

The term you use "hermie" is a play on the scientific term hermaphrodite. A true hermaphrodite cannabis plant has male and female plant organs in fairly EQUAL amounts ALL OVER the plant.

A female cannabis plant can also produce a FEW male bits, we call "nanners" or bananas. They are male bits and again A FEW male bits coming out of a female flower not a male plant organ on a female plant - that's completely different. Cannabis and all Dicots, can/will produce both of these. Nanner is more of a stress induced process (by the gardener). Hermaphrodite is genetic and should be culled.

Nanner:






Hermaphrodite:


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> Its science, you should read more and you will see what I am talking about. Cannabis is not some special plant that defies biology, physics and chemistry. Sheesh.
> 
> The term you use "hermie" is a play on the scientific term hermaphrodite. A true hermaphrodite cannabis plant has male and female plant organs in fairly EQUAL amounts ALL OVER the plant.
> 
> ...


I understand what your saying, survival and all, but some plants will not throw nanners, have you ever revegged a plant after chopping most of it? Not all plants throw nanners late in flower, and if you got fully developed seeds it wasn't late in flower it was during mid/early flower you could have caused it with improper environment or could be genetic. If you are consistently getting hermies/seeds that means you have unstable genetics or a shitty growing area.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> He has no idea what he’s talking about.


That's quite obvious from his last post, apparently he always gets nanners on his plants(and he's trying to rationalize it) which means he either has some really unstable genetics or a really shitty growing area / grower.


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Google “dicot” and “monocot”. Those terms refer to the two classes of flowering plants than have distinct structural differences.
> 
> I believe you meant dioecious vs monoecious.



Not really... dicot is another term we use for dicotyledon.

The former idea that these 2, monocot and dicot were 2 distinctly different classes has been debunked in the late 1990s as we began to better understand genetics with the use of molecular phylogenetic research.

Monocots and dicots are now distinguished by the shape of the pollen (basically).


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> That's quite obvious from his last post, apparently he always gets nanners on his plants(and he's trying to rationalize it) which means he either has some really unstable genetics or a really shitty growing area / grower.


I never said I get nanners on my plants. I do sometimes due to say heat stress or light stress. It can happen say in the summer time when its oppressively hot out. 

Sheesh you guys jump WAY ahead reading between the lines and make shit up in you own minds. WTF? Came here to talk about IHG gear and getting a fucktard replies of made up shit. 

Now I know what I dont post here often. 


IF you let your plants go long enough in flower they will thro out nanners. That is NOT genetic defect its how dicots (yes I mean dicots) in a last ditch effort try and reproduce when they haven't been pollinated. I've been growing organically many many many years. Nanners are a thing because of environmental factors. Thats not a problem crated by the breeder. It is however genetics at play. It goes way way back in history and how plants do survival. 

Reading is FUNdamental.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> I never said I get nanners on my plants. I do sometimes due to say heat stress or light stress. It can happen say in the summer time when its oppressively hot out.
> 
> Sheesh you guys jump WAY ahead reading between the lines and make shit up in you own minds. WTF? Came here to talk about IHG gear and getting a fucktard replies of made up shit.
> 
> ...


 i have taken plants 16 weeks + then revegged them, I'm calling bullshit, pretty sure you don't know what you're doing and your blaming it on mother nature.


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> i have taken plants 16 weeks + then revegged them, I'm calling bullshit, pretty sure you don't know what you're doing and your blaming it on mother nature.


 I run 20+ week equatorial Sativa (Landrace strains), they get real finicky after 90 days. You sneeze wrong and they will throw out nanners. It's just part of nature. Just because you never got any doesn't mean squat sorry. 1 growers experience doesn't make science, me included. 

Reveg... why not just take cuts. reveg is a waste of time. You only did that because you forgot to take cuts and were sorry you didn't. Wish I had a nickle for every time I said I wish I took a cut. 

You don't even know me and your calling bullshit and I don't know what I'm talking about. That's original. 

Since this is a IHG thread I'm going to ignore your spewtum and post something positive like some IHG eye candy. 

Here's some for ya...put this in your pipe and smoke it 

Dolato from spring run:

 

Dolato in front over head high with Devils Tit @ 120 days in the background.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> I run 20+ week equatorial Sativa (Landrace strains), they get real finicky after 90 days. You sneeze wrong and they will throw out nanners. It's just part of nature. Just because you never got any doesn't mean squat sorry. 1 growers experience doesn't make science, me included.
> 
> Reveg... why not just take cuts. reveg is a waste of time. You only did that because you forgot to take cuts and were sorry you didn't. Wish I had a nickle for every time I said I wish I took a cut.
> 
> ...


by finicky do you mean unstable, if so then yea unstable genetics can definitely throw nanners, quality stabilized genetics won't because they were stress tested, then the outliers were eliminated and the most stable were selected than bred for those traits. If you are saying every single cannabis plant will throw nanners you are absolutely wrong, plenty of plants will die as female without ever showing a sign of male parts.


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> by finicky do you mean unstable, if so then yea unstable genetics can definitely throw nanners, quality stabilized genetics won't because they were stress tested, then the outliers were eliminated and the most stable were selected than bred for those traits. If you are saying every single cannabis plant will throw nanners you are absolutely wrong, plenty of plants will die as female without ever showing a sign of male parts.



Why do you keep adding words that aren't said. You obviously need to be "right" not sure why.

But here a quick google is my friend. Read and weep:

"Self-fertilization occurs in bisexual organisms, including most flowering plants, numerous protozoans, and many invertebrates."

See that part up there where is says "Including MOST flowering plants". It's been a thing... you cannot breed it out. Only thru genetic modification will you remove those traits and we dont need any GMO cannabis do we? Sure you can try to breed it out but its in the genes, they don't just disappear. Those genes are there. OK??

Here's the full article link: Notice its in the science section... I think that points to actual science, just an observation. 

https://www.britannica.com/science/self-fertilization


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 25, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> Not really... dicot is another term we use for dicotyledon.
> 
> The former idea that these 2, monocot and dicot were 2 distinctly different classes has been debunked in the late 1990s as we began to better understand genetics with the use of molecular phylogenetic research.
> 
> Monocots and dicots are now distinguished by the shape of the pollen (basically).


Where are you getting this shit? Monocots vs dicots was certainly not “debunked” in the 90s. You keep saying dicot when you mean dioecious. Dicot plants run the whole gamut from completely monoecious with self-fertilization, monoecious without self-fertilization, and completely dioecious. Again, throwing around a few scientific terms does not mean you have any idea what the fuck you are talking about.

Side note - there are many flowering plants with complete flowers (both male and female sexual organs) that have mechanisms to prevent self-fertilization. Again, dude, take a plant biology class instead of googling and regurgitating incomplete definitions like it tells the whole story.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 25, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> I never said I get nanners on my plants. I do sometimes due to say heat stress or light stress. It can happen say in the summer time when its oppressively hot out.
> 
> Sheesh you guys jump WAY ahead reading between the lines and make shit up in you own minds. WTF? Came here to talk about IHG gear and getting a fucktard replies of made up shit.
> 
> ...


I believe the it's called rodelization.


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Where are you getting this shit? Monocots vs dicots was certainly not “debunked” in the 90s.


There are many scientific papers written and published and available on the internet. There's a thing called white papers. These papers are published by scientists and available to the public. I'm simply backing up what I say with facts that have been published by scientists and point to those published works. 

Monocots and dicots are not 2 separate classes. IF you don't believe me here's another article that explains it. It's written for college students and from University of California Berkley. Pretty sure they have a decent biology program by any standard.

I'm not a biologist but I am a retired engineer. I studied physics a fair amount and know a little bit about chemistry. What I learned about biology I read in books and white papers. I don't go online and spew bs without doing my do diligence and research. I'm here to learn ... very simple. On this site I read a lot of negativity based on public opinion, sadly. The public opinion on Cannabis I've found to be less that scientific. But its changing. It needs to. 

Here's the read should you want to benefit:

http://www.ucmp.berkeley.edu/glossary/gloss8/monocotdicot.html

An exert from the paper pointed to above:

"It is now believed that some of the dicots are more closely related to monocots than to the other dicots, and that the angiosperms do not all fit neatly into two clades."

Genetics and specifically evolution are going thru some amount of change in the last few decades do to advances in science specifically related to the mapping of genomes with the use of molecular biology. Gotta keep up. 

Instead of being negative check this read out. Should keep you busy hopefully. There's some science that can be related to cannabis there too!

https://www.sciencedaily.com/news/plants_animals/genetics/



Here's some more eye candy from IHG just to stay on topic:

Buffalato


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 25, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> There are many scientific papers written and published and available on the internet. There's a thing called white papers. These papers are published by scientists and available to the public. I'm simply backing up what I say with facts that have been published by scientists and point to those published works.
> 
> Monocots and dicots are not 2 separate classes. IF you don't believe me here's another article that explains it. It's written for college students and from University of California Berkley. Pretty sure they have a decent biology program by any standard.
> 
> ...


I was a plant evolutionary biologist for a very long time. I understand the initial divergence between monocots and dicots is less clear than originally thought, but it doesn’t change that current modern day plants can broadly be placed into monocot or dicot classes. Furthermore, anyone considering phylogenetics expecting a clear binary divergence pattern misunderstands how evolution occurs. Organisms are in fact a group of thousands of genes, each of which can have their own distinct phylogenetic history. The result is a case where some regions of the genome’s history can look completely different from another’s, despite coming from the same individual.

My more specific point is that you continually use the term dicot when it has no relevance to what you are referring to. You say all dicots can self-fertilize. That’s definitively not true. Within dicots there exists all manner of sexual strategies, including many where self-fertilization can not occur through genetic or physical methods.

What you’re saying is akin to saying something like “all vertebrates procreate sexually”. First, vertebrates, like dicots, is a massive group encompassing thousands of species and methods of procreation. It’s such a broad group that, in this context, it’s meaningless. Second, it’s completely untrue because there are vertebrates that are capable of reproducing asexually, just like there are many dicot species that do not self-fertilize.

In terms of cannabis, I agree that self-fertilization is an evolutionary strategy that exists to ensure that there is at least some progeny in the successive generation. This evolutionary strategy in which an organism prefers to reproduce with another individual but will self-reproduce is not exactly uncommon in the plant and animal world.

However, it is also clear that this potential for self-reproduction under normal growing conditions can and has been harnessed through selective breeding. There are many strains that have existed for generations without producing male flowers. Furthermore, the propensity to produce male flowers exists on a spectrum. Some will produce male flowers readily, and some only under highly stressful growth conditions. A good and ethical breeder should always be selecting for plants on the latter end of the spectrum.

Btw - if you actually click on their cladogram, it still shows a clear divergence between dicots and monocots. The monocots group is paraphyletic, suggesting that multiple now extinct lineages diverged from dicots around the same time. http://www.ucmp.berkeley.edu/anthophyta/anthophytasy.html


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 25, 2018)

Yes I am aware of the separation of dicots and monocots and also aware of the similarities. 

You got me on "all dicots can self produce". I don't think I said it that way. Yes there are some plants (dicots) that cannot self replicate. 

I agree on the selective breeding for sure that is not my argument. In Cannabis as in MANY dicots, there are genetics in play that the plant can create seeds from a single female plant without a male being present. It's not JUST about stress either. 

There is a genetic portion at play. I don't think it can be totally bred out of a cannabis plant or any other dicot that produces male bits to self pollinate. 

Thank you for a much more positive reply other than "you dont know what you are talking about" kind of reply. That doesn't really help. You are correct as I was being far to general. I stand corrected on that. 

We probably could argue genetics and evolution... there's several theories out there yet to be proven. We are in the dark ages with regard to evolution and things are changing as we look more closely at the genome. 

Regarding cannabis and self pollination. Generally speaking many growers do not differentiate between a female plant throwing out a few male bits and a true hermaphrodite. There's a huge difference and its genetic. You should be able to explain it better than I for sure. 

I run many obscure landrace cultivars that have been around for a VERY long time. They have those traits to self pollinate and probably why they are still around today. That and a few hippies saving seed. 

The only way to get rid of those traits* permanently* is to genetically modify the genes of the plant in question. Yes you may be able to select those traits out to some degree but we are still trying to create a plant that does not seed. That process goes against the nature of the plant. 
So on the 1 hand we are selecting out self pollination and on the other hand creating the environment and the exact conditions those traits are there for to keep the genetics going. 

Gonna be very very difficult to do, I say impossible unless genetic manipulation. In the lab not in the green house. Selective breeding is actually genetic manipulation to a degree. Same as we did with Wheat and corn etc. 

I know guys that look exclusively for polyploid plants and reproduce them only. I feel that is a mistake much worse than not selecting out hermaphrodites. Wheat is a good example. We chose polyploid genetics so we can feed more people (bigger yields), now those people we are feeding are getting sick and obese. Food for thought. 

We cannot put the blame on a breeder unless we are getting full on hermaphrodites. That's my point. 

Like I said, One seed does not an hermaphrodite make. I'd rather have an exact replica made naturally than one made artificially with chemicals. Those chemicals affect the genetics is my opinion. Now there may be an argument about using that self pollinated seed is promoting that genetic profile of self pollination. I say prove it with science.


----------



## Breedingbull (Sep 25, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> I ran 3 freebie Dolato I got last fall along with Buffalato. They were all fire. All my friends got spoiled fast on that and I run 120+ day landrace sativa from Snow.
> 
> All you people complaining about herms need to switch to growing something other than dicots. Sheesh.. do some research before you get out your crying towels.
> 
> ...


i grew candy breathe which is similar to your jellium. Mine didn’t have the platinum candyland in it . It was just candyland . 

It was easily the frostiest range of phenos from coffee bean cookie terps to super lemon haze terps to gas cookie funk to cookie super lemon funk . 

Clusters of bright orange hairs on white buds bag appeal is still my favorite of all time and I didn’t even run it near full potential I was learning -_-


----------



## greencropper (Sep 25, 2018)

Breedingbull said:


> i grew candy breathe which is similar to your jellium. Mine didn’t have the platinum candyland in it . It was just candyland .
> 
> It was easily the frostiest range of phenos from coffee bean cookie terps to super lemon haze terps to gas cookie funk to cookie super lemon funk .
> 
> Clusters of bright orange hairs on white buds bag appeal is still my favorite of all time and I didn’t even run it near full potential I was learning -_-


that PCG Candyland thats in the Candybreath is a winner, looking forward to pollen chucking with my Candybreath regs in the future!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 25, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> Yes I am aware of the separation of dicots and monocots and also aware of the similarities.
> 
> You got me on "all dicots can self produce". I don't think I said it that way. Yes there are some plants (dicots) that cannot self replicate.
> 
> ...


I get where you’re coming from and I apologize for the tone earlier. I actually agree with a lot of what you’re saying. I still think your usage of dicot is weird. It’s technically correct. However, most dicots produce both male and female sexual organs on the same plant, and most of the time in the same flower. I still think you mean dioecious if you’re referring to plants with separate male and female individuals. 

As far as herms, yeah the common nomenclature is lacking. Most people use it to mean a female plant that produces any male flowers at all. Even in that category there are multiple distinctions. Lots of male flowers, some normal male flowers early in flower, and some male anthers produced late in flower (nanners). Until we choose more descriptive terms, we’re sorta stuck with it. 

I think the modern cannabis grower both overreacts and underreacts when it comes to herms. Some people think that herming is a new trait due to “lazy breeding”. But as you rightfully pointed out, landraces herm like crazy. I think it may be impossible to completely remove any herm traits, at least in some lineages. I think anything cookie heavy will have some herms. But even in those cases, I do believe that careful breeding can limit proportion and severity of the traits.


----------



## Skidmarx (Sep 30, 2018)

Zilky zmooth flipped day 35. Still 9 zz plants 2 project D (have 2 tents) Image day 2 of flower. Still no sign of nanners. Feed at ppm of 1000 (1/2 RO 1/2 Tap only half of prescribed feed) 2x 200w cob led. Project D is defiantly more leggy had to pitch bigger of the two I think she'll stretch ++. I've got 5 autopots and one normal pot. EDIT: 3/4 RO 1/4 tap. (Tap ppms 550ffs?!) Purple/pinkish hues on the fan leaf stems of 3 Zz & 1 PD.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 30, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> Zilky zmooth flipped day 35. Still 9 zz plants 2 project D (have 2 tents) Image day 2 of flower. Still no sign of nanners. Feed at ppm of 1000 (1/2 RO 1/2 Tap only half of prescribed feed) 2x 200w cob led. Project D is defiantly more leggy had to pitch bigger of the two I think she'll stretch ++. I've got 5 autopots and one normal pot. EDIT: 3/4 RO 1/4 tap. (Tap ppms 550ffs?!) Purple/pinkish hues on the fan leaf stems of 3 Zz & 1 PD.


looking good there, damn your tap ppms are high, im on bore water(artesian basin water) which is off the scale, cant grow hardly anything with it, cept certain hardy trees(not cannabis), i use dam water(muddy rain water)for the plants, its about 400ppm itself!


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 30, 2018)

Breedingbull said:


> i grew candy breathe which is similar to your jellium. Mine didn’t have the platinum candyland in it . It was just candyland .
> 
> It was easily the frostiest range of phenos from coffee bean cookie terps to super lemon haze terps to gas cookie funk to cookie super lemon funk .
> 
> Clusters of bright orange hairs on white buds bag appeal is still my favorite of all time and I didn’t even run it near full potential I was learning -_-



Nice yeah I'm an organic farmer nothing but water and soil.

Got super frosty with dolato and buffalato. Jelium has popped. 4 for 4 with this. 3 cotelydons on a dicot... am I allowed to say that??


----------



## bobrown14 (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey jayblaze710 I value your input and thank you for your contributions. Its folks like you that will get this plant out of dark ages we are in now. 

What are your thoughts on this??

Is this reproduceable even with cloning??


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 30, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> Hey jayblaze710 I value your input and thank you for your contributions. Its folks like you that will get this plant out of dark ages we are in now.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this??
> 
> ...


Yup, three cotyledons. I’ve never seen it in cannabis, but when I was popping hundreds of seeds of another species during my research it would pop up from time to time. It could be due to a mutation, but more than likely it’s a weird developmental deformity. Most of the “tricot” plants we had would actually grow out of it. It’ll be interesting to see if that plant’s structure continues. I’m guessing that if it holds, the clone will have it too, but you won’t know until you try it out.


----------



## greencropper (Sep 30, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> Hey jayblaze710 I value your input and thank you for your contributions. Its folks like you that will get this plant out of dark ages we are in now.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this??
> 
> ...


i usually get around 1 or 2 of the 3 cotyledon types per year, they grow right through their lifecycle like that, 3 branches in the Mercedes symbol(when looking down), nothing special with the results from plants like that...just a novelty
3C - GDP x C99


link below is a larger 3 cotyledon/branching plant from a recent Thugpug grow
https://www.rollitup.org/t/thug-pug-genetics-anyone.898318/page-93


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 1, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> Hey jayblaze710 I value your input and thank you for your contributions. Its folks like you that will get this plant out of dark ages we are in now.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this??
> 
> ...


Clones don't make cotyledons


----------



## bobrown14 (Oct 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Clones don't make cotyledons


I had no idea... seriously tho there are 3 true apposing leaves in that pic can you see em?? 

This is different from 2 apposing leaves we get with dicotyledons. Di = 2 as apposed to 3,
they are right there in the pic and you can see the rest of the seedlings are 2 apposing true leaves and 2 apposing true cotyledons. 

Cannabis is a dicot (can I say that and still be accurate). In the pic this is an example of a naturally occurring genetic mutation. What happens is there are additional copies of the genes in play. How many copies will determine the flower structure. 

Here's an example of a mutated flower - we see this similar thing in cannabis on occasion. Btw this flower grew in Japan after the Fukushima disaster. Food for thought.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

Just up-potted 5 Frozen Grapes and 5 Platinum Jelly Punch into half gal vegging pots.
The Frozen Grapes seems to be more vigorous so far.

I germed some freebies too but they're still tiny. One damped off. My dog was jumping on me while I tried to water and drown their poor thing 

We've all seen a million vegging plants so no pics yet but soon. 


Happy growing everyone


----------



## bobrown14 (Oct 5, 2018)

I have Jellium, Platinum Buffalo and Slurricane going right now from seedlings. 

All are about 1 week apart. Started with Slurricane they are 2.5 weeks old and about ready to up-pot to big girl (#3) pots for some more VEG. 

The Platinum Buffalo are the hardiest so far but I added in a little bit of coconut water when they were just wee little sprouts. They took off right after. 

I added about a tbs of pure coconut water to 1/2 cup water and just used the table spoon to water in very gently. Did 2 tbs of the mix to 4 seedlings. Auxins are a thing!


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 7, 2018)

Slurricane with and without flash dosi dominant, very pungeant and frosty


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 7, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> I have Jellium, Platinum Buffalo and Slurricane going right now from seedlings.
> 
> All are about 1 week apart. Started with Slurricane they are 2.5 weeks old and about ready to up-pot to big girl (#3) pots for some more VEG.
> 
> ...


When im in veg i like to give them a sst and add somme coconut water and aloe in it, they love it


----------



## greencropper (Oct 8, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Slurricane with and without flash dosi dominant, very pungeant and frostyView attachment 4212139 View attachment 4212141


looks good, is it finished now? how was the yield?


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 8, 2018)

Purple sherb #2 gonna be full purple!! First photoperiod strain to do that for me the only one were some sweet seed "red edition" hope this one gonna be potent


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 8, 2018)

greencropper said:


> looks good, is it finished now? how was the yield?


Not bad for a 10cm clone in a 3l pot , but this pheno is kind of a low yielder... i said kind of because her sister were heavy yielders so she still yields good for a cookie cross


----------



## Lurpin (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm into trying some in house genetics. Can anyone suggest a couple of strains by them which has a nice strong flavor that will transfer over to the pallet well when being smoked? Any info would help me greatly. Thanks guys and happy growing.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 9, 2018)

Never done any, wanted to. Slurricane looks like his main one, but the platinum kush breath looks good too, again, never done any. jmho


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 9, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I'm into trying some in house genetics. Can anyone suggest a couple of strains by them which has a nice strong flavor that will transfer over to the pallet well when being smoked? Any info would help me greatly. Thanks guys and happy growing.


Dolato
Jellybreath


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 11, 2018)

My buddies black cherry punch.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 11, 2018)

Another pic. These pics don't even do it justice. These plants are beautiful. Slight purp/pinkish color throughout.


----------



## Skidmarx (Oct 12, 2018)

Day 14 flower of my Zilky Zmooth the strech is on but not too bad up to about 50-60cm. I'm down to 5 plants left. 2 males & 3 Hermie's chopped (the HST is too stressful, the 2 plants I topped early and left alone are stunning) all ppms back to 850 (greedily crept up too 1000) and am not lollipoping. Just gonna feed, ball check & leave alone. I'd rather a lower yield than no yeild. Pics included are from Zz8 the star.


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 13, 2018)

GG#4x purple punch


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 16, 2018)

I have cut of black cherry punch and lemon lime punch in the humidity dome as we speak.


----------



## weedleg (Oct 16, 2018)

I grabbed some
Sugar cane fems from the Labor Day sale. Was impressed how fast they cracked and sprouted. Kinda frothing to crack some of the freebies too but space is the limiting factor. Great thread , glad I found this website!


----------



## Skidmarx (Oct 17, 2018)

Start of 3rd week flower & Zillky zmooth #8 stretch has stopped & shes stacked up slightly overnight. What a lovely sight 1st thing in the morning!


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Oct 18, 2018)

33rd degree 18 days since flip, shes packing some decent frost both my pheno have Stretched over double and nodes quite long, ive had them under a 1000watt mh in a 5x5 just switched to hps, I've got chemdawgs, gg4s and cookies and the 33rd degrees stretched more than the others but the 33rd degrees are VERY frosty for 18 days


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 20, 2018)

Nitro cookies x (Chitral Pakistani x platinum bubba) a cross I made myself, both in house genetic strains. Nitro cookies being a favorite of mine. Rock hard buds


----------



## Lil_smoker (Oct 21, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> Zilky zmooth flipped day 35. Still 9 zz plants 2 project D (have 2 tents) Image day 2 of flower. Still no sign of nanners. Feed at ppm of 1000 (1/2 RO 1/2 Tap only half of prescribed feed) 2x 200w cob led. Project D is defiantly more leggy had to pitch bigger of the two I think she'll stretch ++. I've got 5 autopots and one normal pot. EDIT: 3/4 RO 1/4 tap. (Tap ppms 550ffs?!) Purple/pinkish hues on the fan leaf stems of 3 Zz & 1 PD.


they gave me 4 "project D" seeds (1 male and 3 females). Do you know what genetics is "project D"? I am in flowering with the 3 females.


----------



## Skidmarx (Oct 21, 2018)

Lil_smoker said:


> they gave me 4 "project D" seeds (1 male and 3 females). Do you know what genetics is "project D"? I am in flowering with the 3 females.


Sorry I have no idea - I have DM the one grower on IG that has posted 2 pics of harvested project D (zfamilyfarm) If they reply with the heritage I will post it. IHG has stated on IG when people have asked about PD that he has posted it previously. I looked and couldn't see it. Give a go your self. I'll be posting week 3 flower pics tomorrow. There really coming on nice and have a fruity sweet smell. Good luck with your 3


----------



## Lil_smoker (Oct 22, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> Sorry I have no idea - I have DM the one grower on IG that has posted 2 pics of harvested project D (zfamilyfarm) If they reply with the heritage I will post it. IHG has stated on IG when people have asked about PD that he has posted it previously. I looked and couldn't see it. Give a go your self. I'll be posting week 3 flower pics tomorrow. There really coming on nice and have a fruity sweet smell. Good luck with your 3


I have also asked and Madie gives me any information, they want to keep it secret, I do not understand why. of the same two girls are very fruity as you say, the other has been to draw some male flower and has a slightly lemony smell. They look like good producers. thanks for your partner info.


----------



## Skidmarx (Oct 22, 2018)

Lil_smoker said:


> I have also asked and Madie gives me any information, they want to keep it secret, I do not understand why. of the same two girls are very fruity as you say, the other has been to draw some male flower and has a slightly lemony smell. They look like good producers. thanks for your partner info.


I don't think its secrecy. IHG got pissed off because buyers were not growing his special project freebies. https://www.pintaram.com/u/inhouse6290/1784219677356278184_3468187691
4th week of flower for my PD as I've said no training just let her do what she wants. I'm looking forward to next could of weeks


----------



## Breedingbull (Oct 22, 2018)

My keeper platinum dolato cut she smells alittle grapey day 38 she about to stack heavy in the next few weeks here 

I poped to many seeds to update how they germed and are growing but I’m growing about 58 phenos for a hunt so I’ll bless you nibbas as the porn gets made once they flower


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 22, 2018)

GG#4 X Purple punch week 6.


----------



## Lil_smoker (Oct 23, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> I don't think its secrecy. IHG got pissed off because buyers were not growing his special project freebies.
> 4th week of flower for my PD as I've said no training just let her do what she wants. I'm looking forward to next could of weeks


IHG is very right. I'm going to send you pictures of those girls' flowers. Your girl looks very pretty and vigorous. I have made clones of my three girls PROJECT D and I am going to make another flower shoot. I'll leave some pictures around here.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Oct 23, 2018)

33rd degree, day 23 since flip,stopped stretching now they went from 20 inch to 48 inches, this pic shows the stretch more but looking great and smells like woman's fruity soap/perfume, never had a smell like that before looking forward to these


----------



## Skidmarx (Oct 23, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> View attachment 4220074 33rd degree, day 23 since flip,stopped stretching now they went from 20 inch to 48 inches, this pic shows the stretch more but looking great and smells like woman's fruity soap/perfume, never had a smell like that before looking forward to these


looking impressive, nice dense & even canopy and your only 1/3 the way! Love that angle!


----------



## Skidmarx (Oct 23, 2018)

Lil_smoker said:


> IHG is very right. I'm going to send you pictures of those girls' flowers. Your girl looks very pretty and vigorous. I have made clones of my three girls PROJECT D and I am going to make another flower shoot. I'll leave some pictures around here.


Post your pictures here and ask growers opinions of lineage. This thread still has contributors from back in 2015. They've seen and grow nearly every ihg strain. Neptune seed bank has ihg strain list at 178 old and new!EDIT: its looking like silky Johnson x purple punch (Larry OG x GDP)


----------



## Lil_smoker (Oct 23, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> Post your pictures here and ask growers opinions of lineage. This thread still has contributors from back in 2015. They've seen and grow nearly every ihg strain. Neptune seed bank has ihg strain list at 178 old and new!


So I will, thanks mate.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Oct 29, 2018)

Thought I'd share a few more pics of my 33rd degrees, these are so fast flowering!      I switched to 12/12 30 days ago, she's VERY frosty and surprising me how quick she stacking, gonna be very nice I think


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 29, 2018)

GG#4 x purple punch


----------



## the rock (Oct 29, 2018)

where does IHG sell its seeds?


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 29, 2018)

the rock said:


> where does IHG sell its seeds?


Neptune seed bank


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 29, 2018)

Lemon lime punch. Absolut fire pheno.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 29, 2018)

Another shot


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## greencropper (Oct 29, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4224032 View attachment 4224033


absolute top job there!...any herms with that type?


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 29, 2018)

greencropper said:


> absolute top job there!...any herms with that type?


Nah but there was a garbage pheno with the lemon lime punch that it and its clones got culled. It was covered in red hairs and not much trich production, just not my cup of tea. But not bad for a 10pk. These ones in the pic are fire love em.


----------



## Skidmarx (Oct 29, 2018)

Seeing so many stacked or stacking plants in last few posts I'm wishing the weeks away! I'm starting to screen shot IG posts that are of significance for newbies to IHG like myself only time before their deleted again. Hope u regulars don't mind I guess you know the M.O. all to well


----------



## greencropper (Oct 29, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Nah but these was a garbage pheno with the lemon lime punch that it and its clones got culled. It was covered in red hairs and not much trich production, just not my cup of tea. But not bad for a 10pk.


not much trich production?...i must be losing the plot!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 29, 2018)

greencropper said:


> not much trich production?...i must be losing the plot!


Haha not the ones in the pics above...there was 1 plant I didn't take a pic of, that wasn't a good pheno at all. We're just looking for top of the line phenos. Only the best make the cut. The LLP in the pics above are fucking fire, were keeping cuts of those for a long time to come. 
Just edited my post above, (see how you misunderstood, my bad.) Haha. The LLP in the pics above are fire, I love them... awesome trich production!!!


----------



## bobrown14 (Oct 31, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> When im in veg i like to give them a sst and add somme coconut water and aloe in it, they love it


Yeah nice the Coconut water I get from Trader Joes actually has aloe in it. I used to do SST but switched to malted barley ground to a powder and watered in. Always add some to the soil at up-pot as well. Very very similar to SST. Sprouting process is already TCO'd with the barley malt - halted at just the right time. Enzymes make the soil microbes go wild.

Slurricane - @ 1 day in flower...current:


----------



## Skidmarx (Oct 31, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> Yeah nice the Coconut water I get from Trader Joes actually has aloe in it. I used to do SST but switched to malted barley ground to a powder and watered in. Always add some to the soil at up-pot as well. Very very similar to SST. Sprouting process is already TCO'd with the barley malt - halted at just the right time. Enzymes make the soil microbes go wild.
> 
> Slurricane - @ 1 day in flower...current:
> 
> View attachment 4224609


Wow that's some camera resolution! Girls look great in autopot boots!!


----------



## sethimus (Nov 1, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> Seeing so many stacked or stacking plants in last few posts I'm wishing the weeks away! I'm starting to screen shot IG posts that are of significance for newbies to IHG like myself only time before their deleted again. Hope u regulars don't mind I guess you know the M.O. all to well


you want people to use common sense? are you crazy!? /s


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

the rock said:


> where does IHG sell its seeds?


http://inhouse-genetics.com/seed-bank-vendors/ 
This link should point you in the right direction but it needs to be updated. On IG he endorsed a couple other banks that aren't listed on his site.

Most recently ordered In House beans from Heavily Connected, Neptunes, and SOL. Smooth no fuss transactions all the way around.
Hope this helps


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> http://inhouse-genetics.com/seed-bank-vendors/
> This link should point you in the right direction but it needs to be updated. On IG he endorsed a couple other banks that aren't listed on his site.
> 
> Most recently ordered In House beans from Heavily Connected, Neptunes, and SOL. Smooth no fuss transactions all the way around.
> Hope this helps


Sol? I order from them and ihg isn’t listed as a breeder. Seed geeks has lots of their gear like Neptune.


----------



## bobrown14 (Nov 1, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> Wow that's some camera resolution! Girls look great in autopot boots!!


Thanks... been running AutoPots for several years now. Just got another set 3.5 gal (13l) for VEG plants. One of the Slurricane's in in the 3.5g pot in the pic. Going to see if it makes any diff from the 7.5gal pots I usually flower in. 

I have Jellium and Platinum Buffalo in VEG now as well.


----------



## Skidmarx (Nov 1, 2018)

bobrown14 said:


> Thanks... been running AutoPots for several years now. Just got another set 3.5 gal (13l) for VEG plants. One of the Slurricane's in in the 3.5g pot in the pic. Going to see if it makes any diff from the 7.5gal pots I usually flower in.
> 
> I have Jellium and Platinum Buffalo in VEG now as well.
> 
> View attachment 4225485


I'll be keeping on your grow as I'm planning on running some slurricane next, but considering pot size due to modest yeild for that strain. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

Lola Grows said:


> Sol? I order from them and ihg isn’t listed as a breeder. Seed geeks has lots of their gear like Neptune.


No it was Horror. My bad. I get those two mixed up often.
I did 3 orders during the Labor Day sale(b/c prices varied as well as the IN freebies with each bank) 
It all kinda blends together after a while.


----------



## Skidmarx (Nov 4, 2018)

Week 6 of flower for Project D & Zilky Zmooth. Girls are fine. Some pictures. PD is the wide shot. Found 2 balls low down on ZZ#8 1 open 1 closed. Have chopped them & sprayed H20. Sit and wait


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 4, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4224032 View attachment 4224033


Your pics made me start some IHG seeds, my last IHG was super fire besides the herms.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Nov 5, 2018)

33rd degree day 37 since flip, purples coming through from the gelato 33, both pheno have nice colours coming through and smell very much identical


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 5, 2018)

GG#4 x purple punch


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 6, 2018)

Permafrost


----------



## weedleg (Nov 9, 2018)

Damn that perma frost looks like a beast!


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Nov 10, 2018)

33rd degree,day 41 Took a pic with lights out to show how gorgeous she stacks gonna be very nice I think, colours coming through more too


----------



## Skidmarx (Nov 11, 2018)

WK 7 flower for Zilky Zmooth. A few odd balls lower down but only on 2 plants. The photo is one of the girls. She has matured the quickest and the orange pistils have really come out. The grapey smell has started too.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 11, 2018)

I got my last seed of IHG Purple GSC X Animal cookies going in hydroponics i'm hoping this one is as good as the last, i'll get some updates going when it's bigger than a seedling.

Happy growing all.


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Nov 12, 2018)

Can ANYBODY tell me anything about when the stretch STOPS on InHouses’ Newberry Crunch???

Please!?!

It’s listed as 100% indica, so I flipped it to flower at 12-13”
Pushing into week three and this thing will not stop stretching. The light is at the ceiling and I’m trimming off a five gallon bucket of prune every day. I have no more verticals room so I’m starting to tie her down but I’m seriously starting to get worried. 

Never seen an indica stretch like this. 

I have 18 of these fuckers going right now... and I can’t find anything about the strain, grow journals, nothing. In-house won’t answer any questions about growing so fuck...



Out of head room... the light frame is hitting the filter.



Tied down to 40” and still shooting up 



they put out some huge leaves though.


----------



## Skidmarx (Nov 13, 2018)

I saw one fella on utube used bio-cozyme & EZ wet as folar sprays which he reconned stopped stretch with 7 inches. but that was used during 1st week of flower. Good luck! Edit: I have read if you keep the temps low for the 1st 3 hours of 12 on it can inhibit stretch.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Nov 18, 2018)

Day 49 33rd degree and there packing on the frost now gonna put mh bulb in next week or so for final week and I'll be able to get a few decent pics to show colours ect, buds not fat like a gg4 ect but there not tiny,     but heavy like led very dense, be interesting to see the yield compared to my dawgs and gg4s


----------



## Skidmarx (Nov 18, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Day 49 33rd degree and there packing on the frost now gonna put mh bulb in next week or so for final week and I'll be able to get a few decent pics to show colours ect, buds not fat like a gg4 ect but there not tiny, View attachment 4235051 View attachment 4235052 View attachment 4235053 View attachment 4235054 but heavy like led very dense, be interesting to see the yield compared to my dawgs and gg4s


Some Bulbus beauties there for sure!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Day 49 33rd degree and there packing on the frost now gonna put mh bulb in next week or so for final week and I'll be able to get a few decent pics to show colours ect, buds not fat like a gg4


Ya but you have some serious trich production dude. You're stuff is looking fire. I like what I'm seeing from in house. They're putting out fire with decent yeilds.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2018)

This is my buddies black berry punch. Not a great pic but you can the idea if the size. Flowered in 5 gal smart pots. Yielded around 7+ zips. Super nice.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Nov 19, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Day 49 33rd degree and there packing on the frost now gonna put mh bulb in next week or so for final week and I'll be able to get a few decent pics to show colours ect, buds not fat like a gg4 ect but there not tiny, View attachment 4235051 View attachment 4235052 View attachment 4235053 View attachment 4235054 but heavy like led very dense, be interesting to see the yield compared to my dawgs and gg4s


People can say what they want about inhouse but there is no denying that this man breeds some insane cultivars. Beautiful flowers and pictures man!


----------



## Skidmarx (Nov 19, 2018)

Week 8 flower for Zilky Zmooth #8 (3 branches) & Project D (Royal Kush x Silky Johnson) week 8. Both are autmning off fast. Smell on the kush is a gassy wetdream . Silky has a lime/mandarin citrus vibe and is frosting up well.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> Week 8 flower for Zilky Zmooth #8 (3 branches) & Project D (Royal Kush x Silky Johnson) week 8. Both are autmning off fast. Smell on the kush is a gassy wetdream . Silky has a lime/mandarin citrus vibe and is frosting up well. View attachment 4235914 View attachment 4235916


How long do those girls go? Looks like they're going to yield well.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 21, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4224023
> View attachment 4224026
> Lemon lime punch. Absolut fire pheno.


Damn that's pretty.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Damn that's pretty.


Thanks bud, love this stuff, running both black berry punch and lemon lime.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 22, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Thanks bud, love this stuff, running both black berry punch and lemon lime.


They look like they stack pretty evenly. From branch to branch. Which is nice for topping and trellis. Looks like you caught a really pheno. I have a pack of lemon lime I believe. Gonna have to look and pop em if I do. Very nice run.


----------



## Skidmarx (Nov 22, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> Week 8 flower for Zilky Zmooth #8 (3 branches) & Project D (Royal Kush x Silky Johnson) week 8. Both are autmning off fast. Smell on the kush is a gassy wetdream . Silky has a lime/mandarin citrus vibe and is frosting up well. View attachment 4235914 View attachment 4235916


8/9 weeks is what most seed banks say. The Zz are finishing at different rates.bFlushing the fastest Zz girl (3 branches pic) now so it'll be chop @ 56 days.am flushing PD also could leave her but those buds are rock hard so I she'll be chopped at 56 also. The rest should be 1 week later. I agree about the yield, better than I expected. I picked ZZ because a grower on uk420 forum (thank u ronnie the roach) grew a bunch of ihg strains and said ZZ was the keeper for yield structure taste + smoke. Shit talkers & trolls aside, forums and IG have been invaluable!!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 22, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> 8/9 weeks is what most seed banks say. The Zz are finishing at different rates.bFlushing the fastest Zz girl (3 branches pic) now so it'll be chop @ 56 days.am flushing PD also could leave her but those buds are rock hard so I she'll be chopped at 56 also. The rest should be 1 week later. I agree about the yield, better than I expected. I picked ZZ because a grower on uk420 forum (thank u ronnie the roach) grew a bunch of ihg strains and said ZZ was the keeper for yield structure taste + smoke. Shit talkers & trolls aside, forums and IG have been invaluable!!!


Very true, about the forums. I have to open an Insta acct. Thats my next step. Most people freak when I tell them I'm not on insta, like I'm missing out. I'm 35 and not huge into the social media, not saying that people my age are or should not be, they are. I have fb and that seemed sufficient to me. Now thinking of getting insta to connect with some like minded bud people for weed and just for weed.


----------



## Skidmarx (Nov 22, 2018)

IG is good for seeds stockist and strain/breeder info. It is great for contacting seedbanks/ breeders/other growers they respond quiver than email. Weed porn & emoticons are rampant as society is more visually obsessed. It is shallow. You won't find the depth of correspondence you would on a forum. R.I.U. is my fav forum.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 22, 2018)

I don't have much to share yet as I usually only post finished buds but here's a couple of crappy veg shots.
Frozen grapes #2 and #5

I have 5 FGs just now going into bloom and 4 Platinum Jelly Punch coming right behind them. These were just the first two I grabbed to snap a couple quick pics.


Everyone's plants look incredible!!

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Nov 22, 2018)

33rd degree at day 53, had to show this pic to show colours coming through ect  , started flush today at day 56 gonna harvest in around 10 days or so


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 22, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> 33rd degree at day 53, had to show this pic to show colours coming through ectView attachment 4237228 View attachment 4237229 , started flush today at day 56 gonna harvest in around 10 days or so


Holy shit!
That is one beautiful plant.
Nicely done


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 22, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> 33rd degree at day 53, had to show this pic to show colours coming through ectView attachment 4237228 View attachment 4237229 , started flush today at day 56 gonna harvest in around 10 days or so


Fuck ya dude. That's fire.


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 25, 2018)

Hey folks just joined here to chat about in house. I have plenty of strains by him as I'm sure many of you do so be fun to share our findings.
I have Instagram if any of you care to see a couple more photos (frostjohnsonbut... Here's the milkshake pheno of black cherry punch I've had her 12 months and is the most unique smoke! Have a blessed week guys catch ya'll soon


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 25, 2018)

Anyone grown platinum cake or platinum scout?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> Hey folks just joined here to chat about in house. I have plenty of strains by him as I'm sure many of you do so be fun to share our findings.
> I have Instagram if any of you care to see a couple more photos (frostjohnson but... Here's the milkshake pheno if black cherry punch I've had her 12 months and is the most unique smoke! Have a blessed week guys catch ya'll soon


My buddy and I have a cut of that pheno..its almost has a pinkish hue to it right?


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 25, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> My buddy and I have a cut of that pheno..its almost has a pinkish hue to it right?


That's the one dude. Around weeks 2/3 she starts to change enit..?
Shit blurry picture I know


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> That's the one dude. Around weeks 2/3 she starts to change enit..?
> Shit blurry picture I know View attachment 4238802


ya


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

My purple GSC x Animal cookies seed just popped it's head above my rez's plastic wrap. I'm pretty excited to run this strain again, got her right next to a creation i made (purple kush x raspberry kush)


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 26, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> Hey folks just joined here to chat about in house. I have plenty of strains by him as I'm sure many of you do so be fun to share our findings.
> I have Instagram if any of you care to see a couple more photos (frostjohnsonbut... Here's the milkshake pheno of black cherry punch I've had her 12 months and is the most unique smoke! Have a blessed week guys catch ya'll soon


Any reason you call her the milkshake pheno? Is that a known thing? Just curious.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 26, 2018)

And also FrostJohnson, we have that purple pheno also. But that pink pheno looks out of this world. I think I posted pics a few pages back. I'll try and find them.


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 26, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> And also FrostJohnson, we have that purple pheno also. But that pink pheno looks out of this world. I think I posted pics a few pages back. I'll try and find them.





Dividedsky said:


> Any reason you call her the milkshake pheno? Is that a known thing? Just curious.


Not Known to no only by me and the people who have smoked her. Just smells like a strawberry milk drink. Yea try find them buddy be cool to see what you've found.


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 26, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> My purple GSC x Animal cookies seed just popped it's head above my rez's plastic wrap. I'm pretty excited to run this strain again, got her right next to a creation i made (purple kush x raspberry kush)


been thinkin bout tryin some animal cookies strains for a bit what's it like bro?


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 26, 2018)

Hey guys this newbie need some help! So how do I like someone's post do I have to be a member for a while first? I can only report or reply no like button?


----------



## Skidmarx (Nov 26, 2018)

FJ, I only joined in april but have had no restriction at all, post pics start thread. RIU is streets ahead of other forums. u got to be logged in. Then at bottom you'll see like, reply , edit & time. If you click on persons avater you can see their profile & follow ignore start a conversation.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 26, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> Hey guys this newbie need some help! So how do I like someone's post do I have to be a member for a while first? I can only report or reply no like button?


I think so


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 26, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> Not Known to no only by me and the people who have smoked her. Just smells like a strawberry milk drink. Yea try find them buddy be cool to see what you've found.


 I think this is the milkshake pheno-


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 26, 2018)

I think one of these is the purp pheno. Could be wrong though, might be a lemon lime punch.


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 26, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> I think this is the milkshake pheno-
> View attachment 4238991


Wow. That looks killer bro! Very similar to ours yeah. What's the taste on that one?


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 26, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4238998
> View attachment 4239000
> 
> I think one of these is the purp pheno. Could be wrong though, might be a lemon lime punch.


fire. He sure produces some mighty fine plants never had one not pop, herm, runt or nothing like I hear others complain about. I am sure people are just not patient enough and switch their plants after about 4 weeks from popping them while the nodes are still symmetrical. That's gona herm most plants even regs. You'd be lucky if it didn't infact. Been there done that years ago lol 
You ever had issues with his gear?


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 26, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> fire. He sure produces some mighty fine plants never had one not pop, herm, runt or nothing like I hear others complain about. I am sure people are just not patient enough and switch their plants after about 4 weeks from popping them while the nodes are still symmetrical. That's gona herm most plants even regs. You'd be lucky if it didn't infact. Been there done that years ago lol
> You ever had issues with his gear?


Nah... my buddy popped a pack the black cherry punch and lemon lime punch. He said one plant had some balls but it wasn't bad and he killed off its clone. So minor shit but I wouldn't call it a problem. He's happy with in house and he gave me cuts so I'm happy too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 26, 2018)

O ya I'll be getting some cuts from my other boy who's running electric punch from ihg.. that strain sounds


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 26, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> been thinkin bout tryin some animal cookies strains for a bit what's it like bro?


This is what my last run looked like when it was finished
with and without flash , purple gsc x animal cookies


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 26, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> O ya I'll be getting some cuts from my other boy who's running electric punch from ihg.. that strain sounds


Looks interesting motorbreath must be something super gassy I imagine mixed with the punch.. keep us posted


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 26, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> This is what my last run looked like when it was finished
> with and without flash , purple gsc x animal cookies
> View attachment 4239078
> View attachment 4239079


Looks dense af mate, pow! Lovely what's it taste like?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 26, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> Looks dense af mate, pow! Lovely what's it taste like?


Flowery kush


----------



## greencropper (Nov 26, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Flowery kush





Yodaweed said:


> This is what my last run looked like when it was finished
> with and without flash , purple gsc x animal cookies
> View attachment 4239078
> View attachment 4239079


looks great, still got those freebies here somewhere


----------



## Skidmarx (Nov 27, 2018)

Day 63 Zilky Zmooth. One was early chopped @ 56. Not photogenic girls but the weight is there. They're leaning & I'm smiling. The tall one got to 175cm (5 1/2 feet) but smells the sweetest.  View attachment 4239708


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 27, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> Day 63 Zilky Zmooth. One was early chopped @ 56. Not photogenic girls but the weight is there. They're leaning & I'm smiling. The tall one got to 175cm (5 1/2 feet) but smells the sweetest. View attachment 4239707 View attachment 4239708


It's a yielder too I see. Very nice work my man! Did you just grow them wild then, no training? 
I have 2 silky crosses as freebies but not the space to run them or half my other gear. Bloody seed junky lol


----------



## Skidmarx (Nov 27, 2018)

I stopped hst & LST 2nd week of flower as 3 hermied and have just left them alone since. Ended up 4 Zz & 1 Project D. Of 5 only 2 plants had balls all low down easy to see n cut. 9 in total. I am choked I bought a pack of slurricane 1 month ago (damn you IG) They won't yeild like these and cost twice as much. I'll try to get a wet & dry weight on the 4 Zz.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 27, 2018)

electric punch...that strain sound delicious meant to say up der^


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 27, 2018)

This is one of the lemon lime punch phenos that I did NOT like. I have 1 of its clones in veg and will run her in flower because she yeilded well for my friend but will not take any further cuts from her.


----------



## Serverchris (Nov 27, 2018)

Anybody ran jelly breath?


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 28, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> I stopped hst & LST 2nd week of flower as 3 hermied and have just left them alone since. Ended up 4 Zz & 1 Project D. Of 5 only 2 plants had balls all low down easy to see n cut. 9 in total. I am choked I bought a pack of slurricane 1 month ago (damn you IG) They won't yeild like these and cost twice as much. I'll try to get a wet & dry weight on the 4 Zz.


Ahh no way mate no the dreaded balls, they were regs seeds too right? Something you were doing you think..? Atleast you got 1 left!! What's the zz smell like I nearly got it last year but I went for the zurcules for no reason other than I had no other Goliath cross. That's got a mendobreath with lemon taste and smell with biggish colas


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 28, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> This is one of the lemon lime punch phenos that I did NOT like. I have 1 of its clones in veg and will run her in flower because she yeilded well for my friend but will not take any further cuts from her.View attachment 4239899


Looks good to me bro. Didn't like the taste? Some of the punch crosses have real mad terps I've found. Like a weird bubblegum or energy drink. Either love it or hate it


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 28, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> Anybody ran jelly breath?


I've done jelly crosses but not as itself no. You get the regs or fems mate?


----------



## Skidmarx (Nov 28, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> I stopped hst & LST 2nd week of flower as 3 hermied and have just left them alone since. Ended up 4 Zz & 1 Project D. Of 5 only 2 plants had balls all low down easy to see n cut. 9 in total. I am choked I bought a pack of slurricane 1 month ago (damn you IG) They won't yeild like these and cost twice as much. I'll try to get a wet & dry weight on the 4 Zz.


Yes reg seeds. I defo stressed them pre Hermie & balls. Timer/ light issues. Put ppms up to 1000 and as I use Auto pots I tried their airdome (I'll keep it for non GSC stains). I will avoid all if the above when I run them again. Top them and light LST only.


----------



## Serverchris (Nov 28, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> I've done jelly crosses but not as itself no. You get the regs or fems mate?


The fems, they were on sale so thought I'd give em a try.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 28, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> Ahh no way mate no the dreaded balls, they were regs seeds too right? Something you were doing you think..? Atleast you got 1 left!! What's the zz smell like I nearly got it last year but I went for the zurcules for no reason other than I had no other Goliath cross. That's got a mendobreath with lemon taste and smell with biggish colas


Nah nothing to do with taste, just didn't like the way they looked, didn't have the greatest nose on em either.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Nov 29, 2018)

33rd degree at day 63 purples coming through loads now gonna push her another week then get a few pics under mh light to show colours ect, she's gonna be gorgeous I think


----------



## Skidmarx (Nov 29, 2018)

She's maturing really well and a real tidy flower!!!


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 29, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> View attachment 4240727 View attachment 4240735 View attachment 4240740 33rd degree at day 63 purples coming through loads now gonna push her another week then get a few pics under mh light to show colours ect, she's gonna be gorgeous I think


Looking great dude wish we had smell o vision haha


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 29, 2018)

Serverchris said:


> The fems, they were on sale so thought I'd give em a try.


Good buy I'd say.


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 29, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> Yes reg seeds. I defo stressed them pre Hermie & balls. Timer/ light issues. Put ppms up to 1000 and as I use Auto pots I tried their airdome (I'll keep it for non GSC stains). I will avoid all if the above when I run them again. Top them and light LST only.


Yea that's a shame mate but we live and learn the fkin hard costly way in this game haha. 
Never seen them humidity domes are they just for early veg or something? Sounds like a good idea? And buddy you will be very happy with Slurricane I'd pop them now haha. I'm pullin her down next week I can't wait


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 29, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Nah nothing to do with taste, just didn't like the way they looked, didn't have the greatest nose on em either.


So much heat out there bro keep it moving. Is there a page on here where we can share our seeds/cuts etc?


----------



## Frostjohnson (Nov 29, 2018)

Love pre harvest colours and fucked up leaves. Spot the Slurricane anyone haha frosty ass girl she is


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Dec 3, 2018)

Here's my two pheno of 33rd degree, just put in my mh bulb for final few days, both looking very nice and smells unreal harvesting in couple days


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 3, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Here's my two pheno of 33rd degree, just put in my mh bulb for final few days, both looking very nice and smells unreal harvesting in couple days View attachment 4242927View attachment 4242930View attachment 4242931View attachment 4242934View attachment 4242935View attachment 4242936


Looks amazing. What benefit are you achieving by using MH at the end? Depending on strain I use it for the first week or two after flip to reduce stretch but am not familiar with using it to finish.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Dec 3, 2018)

I use mh on the flip on 12/12 for first two week to reduce stretch then switch to hps then when finished I give them a few days under mh, I read it stresses them slightly and increases thc but i really only do it coz it gives me a chance to take a decent pic if I'm honest if it increases thc it's a bonus


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 3, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> I use mh on the flip on 12/12 for first two week to reduce stretch then switch to hps then when finished I give them a few days under mh, I read it stresses them slightly and increases thc but i really only do it coz it gives me a chance to take a decent pic if I'm honest if it increases thc it's a bonus


A company called Method Seven makes sunglasses that make the hps light look natural. I was snapping shots through a pair in the past and it works well. I took it a step further and got the lens for a camera/clip on to phone camera and am happy with it. 

I've never heard of MH increasing THC so I will have to look into the theory behind that. I give them dark for a day or two at the end most of the time. Terps and THC production peak just before dawn as far as I've read so that's the theory I've subscribed to. There were some experiments I followed in the past that convinced me.

This past run I switched to only LED for a couple of days at the end to provide more of a lower lumen / red spectrum and also to lower temps at the end. A kind of faux fall lighting. Seemed to work well to bring out extra resin and swell.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 3, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> View attachment 4240819
> Love pre harvest colours and fucked up leaves. Spot the Slurricane anyone haha frosty ass girl she is


Those look nice. The fucked up leaves look like canoeing from heat stress to me.


----------



## Skidmarx (Dec 4, 2018)

Project D (royal silk) finished early, day 56 hung for 7 days and the smell has been dank. Just started cure. Opened the box quickly today to take a snap then put it away. 1 hour later the room still stinks! Very pleased indeed as my hang & cure is hit & miss. Sorry I didn't try to reveg.


----------



## Skidmarx (Dec 5, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> Ahh no way mate no the dreaded balls, they were regs seeds too right? Something you were doing you think..? Atleast you got 1 left!! What's the zz smell like I nearly got it last year but I went for the zurcules for no reason other than I had no other Goliath cross. That's got a mendobreath with lemon taste and smell with biggish colas


I never did tell you what Zilky smelled like. I got 2 main phenos. No 1: lime type of citrus/grape/gas heavy on the gas I guess that's silky Johnson. No 2 the tall lassie 1.77m less gassy but more grape & lime citrus. In terms of terps lankey was the sweetest most interesting of them all. Pain because she grew higher than lights and was less photogenic than the bamboo cane holding her. Can't speak of flavouror potency as its still damp.


----------



## Frostjohnson (Dec 6, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Those look nice. The fucked up leaves look like canoeing from heat stress to me.


It deffo is on the one branch for sure. She stretched out and got about 2 feet away from a 1000w de hps but still turned out fine thankfully


----------



## Frostjohnson (Dec 6, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> I never did tell you what Zilky smelled like. I got 2 main phenos. No 1: lime type of citrus/grape/gas heavy on the gas I guess that's silky Johnson. No 2 the tall lassie 1.77m less gassy but more grape & lime citrus. In terms of terps lankey was the sweetest most interesting of them all. Pain because she grew higher than lights and was less photogenic than the bamboo cane holding her. Can't speak of flavouror potency as its still damp.


Buzzin dude. You kept cuts? Fck it anyway time to pop them Slurricane isn't it


----------



## Skidmarx (Dec 6, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> Buzzin dude. You kept cuts? Fck it anyway time to pop them Slurricane isn't it


Trying to reveg 2 of em for practice. Accidently snapped the only survivor of my 1st clone attempt Early in flower.


----------



## Frostjohnson (Dec 6, 2018)

Skidmarx said:


> Trying to reveg 2 of em for practice. Accidently snapped the only survivor of my 1st clone attempt Early in flower.


Never tried that, seems a long old process. I just always take 2 cuts off each seed before I flip them, keep the best if there is any that stands out and give the rest away. I know atleast 1 will come through then I'll keep the mother in small pots and water them with water only and maybe a little a/b once a month or when they start to yellow, or if I wanna take cuts from her to get her bigger. It's space though isn't it do you have a veg and flower room seperate?


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 6, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> It deffo is on the one branch for sure. She stretched out and got about 2 feet away from a 1000w de hps but still turned out fine thankfully


Ya I rock 1000w hps also. Its tough not to get some sort of heat stress. Especially when I wasn't running a/c. Shit did always turn out fine though.


----------



## Skidmarx (Dec 7, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> Never tried that, seems a long old process. I just always take 2 cuts off each seed before I flip them, keep the best if there is any that stands out and give the rest away. I know atleast 1 will come through then I'll keep the mother in small pots and water them with water only and maybe a little a/b once a month or when they start to yellow, or if I wanna take cuts from her to get her bigger. It's space though isn't it do you have a veg and flower room seperate?


I Messed up my cuts so reveg is only option to try to save mums in case either ZZ turns out a winner. If. Evert time I chop a plant that gives quality weed I regret not keeping a cut. I want to know i am capable of keeping a mother alive for a couple of seasons take cuts as and when I need. My first homemade tent ( chipboard box with mylar lining) is my 'veg tent' and a budbox pro is main space.


----------



## johnkimble (Dec 10, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> fire. He sure produces some mighty fine plants never had one not pop, herm, runt or nothing like I hear others complain about. I am sure people are just not patient enough and switch their plants after about 4 weeks from popping them while the nodes are still symmetrical. That's gona herm most plants even regs. You'd be lucky if it didn't infact. Been there done that years ago lol
> You ever had issues with his gear?


Hey just wondering about your comment regarding flipping seedlings when they are still growing symmetrical. I recently flipped some seedlings at about 5 weeks (not an inhouse strain) and had 6/7 herm/intersex. I've never seen anyone make that comment before and have seen many threads of people doing 12/12 from seed. I did a light defoaliation but other then that temps in range and no light leaks. No nitro toxicity.

Wondering If you could expand on your experience with this. Thanks


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 11, 2018)

ive grown alot of inhouse gentics. he is doing shotgun blast style of breeding. throwing spaghetti at the wall and see what sticks. he is one of the most experienced fem breeders, simply because on how many hes done. I have seen tons of nanners on Inhouse gear, mostly sterile or low on plant late in flower, and mostly on fem seeds of hermie prone lineage.. In my experience, there are gems to be found, but alot of gourgeous looking plants with no smell, no high, or no terps. true keeperes seem hard to find with inhouse. looks wise, keepers every pack. terps wise it takes a couple packs.

the advice above about flipping while symmetrical is all bullshit. I personally like to wait for maturity, with deviated petioles/branching simply for they slow down a lil as they mature. flip early, more stretch.


----------



## Frostjohnson (Dec 12, 2018)

johnkimble said:


> Hey just wondering about your comment regarding flipping seedlings when they are still growing symmetrical. I recently flipped some seedlings at about 5 weeks (not an inhouse strain) and had 6/7 herm/intersex. I've never seen anyone make that comment before and have seen many threads of people doing 12/12 from seed. I did a light defoaliation but other then that temps in range and no light leaks. No nitro toxicity.
> 
> Wondering If you could expand on your experience with this. Thanks


Hi buddy thanks for the comment. Yeah in my experience I have found flipping too soon has hermied many a plant. With no other stress I put it down to this. I would just try to see what the flower was like as soon as possible and had no ends of troubles. This was a few years back and have not done it since and have had no issues since. Never tried 12/12 from seed so can't comment on that but maybe that is less of a sudden stressor on them so might be ok that way. Let us know if you try dude
Thanks dude. Yeah just quoting my experience over a continued stretch. I'm glad you didn't have the same issues but it is not bullshit. Thanks


----------



## johnkimble (Dec 12, 2018)

Frostjohnson said:


> Hi buddy thanks for the comment. Yeah in my experience I have found flipping too soon has hermied many a plant. With no other stress I put it down to this. I would just try to see what the flower was like as soon as possible and had no ends of troubles. This was a few years back and have not done it since and have had no issues since. Never tried 12/12 from seed so can't comment on that but maybe that is less of a sudden stressor on them so might be ok that way. Let us know if you try dude
> Thanks dude. Yeah just quoting my experience over a continued stretch. I'm glad you didn't have the same issues but it is not bullshit. Thanks


Appreciate the replys from both. Opinions might be different but you are both recommending vegging past the symmetrical growth so I will do that on the next pheno hunt.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Dec 13, 2018)

This is my 33rd degree once it's dry ect gorgeous     gonna grab more of these seeds for my next run


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 14, 2018)

Few pics of Frozen Grapes.


----------



## Skidmarx (Dec 18, 2018)

Zilky zmooth smokes as its name suggests but much stronger than i expected. With most strain I get auditory distortion but none with Zz. Maybe the smooth a fruity nature put me off my guard re: strength. The terps are between grapefruit + lime. My (1st) reveg of 2 Zilky Zmooth girls is going OK. (Just while I am waiting for slurricane). Left in same pot just a low grow feed and under 20/4 (grow light Switch on led). At this rate I'll be able to take cuts same time as the slurricane seed. Pic is 7L boxes. Scales broke.


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 19, 2018)

anything with the plat looks so good, but the terps i got off the plat x buff were honestly disgusting. makes me want to stay away from it, unless you know the other parent was suppper fruity or something.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 20, 2018)

Tw BuLLY said:


> This is my 33rd degree once it's dry ect gorgeous View attachment 4248746 View attachment 4248747 View attachment 4248748 View attachment 4248749 gonna grab more of these seeds for my next run


Beautiful!!!
Looks like a cookie hybrid??


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Dec 20, 2018)

Thx mate, yes the 33rd degree is gelato 33 x platinum and it's opened my eyes massively to in house genetics, my next runs gonna be 33 degree again but gonna do whole tent 33rd degree, love it ,very special smoke, has everything for me, stinky but has perfume/sweet tone too, full of resin, high thc%, dank but with a very mourish thick flavour, both seeds I planted both have exact same terps ect! Can't wait to run 9 and see what I find coz both came out unreal this run


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2018)

Platinum Jelly Punch. I have 5 of these going but can only reach one for pics at the moment
 
 
A couple more phenos of Frozen Grapes. All 5 are very similar in structure with one being slightly more squat. Starting to develop some really nice fresh grapey lime terps.


----------



## Skidmarx (Dec 27, 2018)

I know you lot don't do veg pictures so here's some...reveg pictures 2 Zilky Smooth Girls. About a month since chopped and put back under grow lamp.


----------



## Piztol (Dec 28, 2018)

Hey guys Ive collected hundreds of strains with many classic in house strains with many more, i stopped growing awhile back so im going to be selling of alot of stuff as soon as I find a good auction or somewhere to sell them but i will post later with a list and prices for whoever may be interested.


----------



## Skidmarx (Dec 29, 2018)

Piztol said:


> Hey guys Ive collected hundreds of strains with many classic in house strains with many more, i stopped growing awhile back so im going to be selling of alot of stuff as soon as I find a good auction or somewhere to sell them but i will post later with a list and prices for whoever may be interested.


Are you on instagram? Lots of auctions of seeds on there. Lots of cuts too. Worse things about amassing anything is moving them on when the time comes. Good luck P.


----------



## Breedingbull (Jan 1, 2019)

People still tryna hate on In house ehhh ......awhile back I said I would flex again here I am nibbas ....

nothing but honest reports from me so out of maybe 50 something fems I had 1 full blown herm za perm I think is the strain that did it .

..all look no flavor you say eh? I must grow sooo gooood all of a sudden then ^____^ this is all like week 6 maybe cob grown in promix poop with some ballin “king” nutrients ...won’t bore you but the freebies were stupid heat y’all sleeepin fym these are just some quick pics I had in the camera roll 

I got two full tents of phenos that will be showing some beauty in a few weeks also 

Not one plant I showed is remotely terpless my platinum dolato could be renamed grape gushers it’s unlike anything you ever smelt ...mix grape gushers with some dosi funk covered in gelato gas and you got grape gusher ice cream damn I just found a new name for it 
I let my nutz hang on this one I came along way this year from only getting lockouts to this !! Happy new year catz and dawgz


----------



## Breedingbull (Jan 1, 2019)

Here’s a today shot at like 58 days of the heckin platinum dolato smells sooooo goood

I will say I am trying other people’s gear out now the ticket was soooo cheap through Rocky Mountain for what your getting lineage wise 

so wooodymelon by nerds
zfuel by greenman 
and the skywalker freebies nerds gave just went in 
I got some ole schoo sour (maybe Ecsd)xgoji og and og raskels WiFi og x bodhis goji og sprouted

I think I’m gonna send in samples to a lab and pay to get the male / female sorted out ASAP Found out recently this even existed y’all better look into it and save yourself some time and keep on hunting

in-house offers regs that are cheapish y’all I haven’t tried but bet there fire to since he has mega 30% off deals so your paying nothing for them


----------



## greencropper (Jan 1, 2019)

Breedingbull said:


> Here’s a today shot at like 58 days of the heckin platinum dolato smells sooooo goood
> 
> I will say I am trying other people’s gear out now the ticket was soooo cheap through Rocky Mountain for what your getting lineage wise
> 
> ...


which bank has 30% off?


----------



## Breedingbull (Jan 1, 2019)

greencropper said:


> which bank has 30% off?


I believe it’s over now but I can promise you a few vendors are always 100% 

Platinum seedbank ...::Neptune seedbank ..:::Rocky Mountain 719 ....heavily connected seed bank for in house gear 

Save all those to your bookmarks and check them often if your not on social media but they post the sales on social media

in houses gear was 40% off Rocky Mountain like two half months ago


P.S 
I poped so much in house alll heat...out of 125-150 fems I had 3 full blown herms ppl always cry about herms and idk why
I got mad I lost a plant but big fuckin whoop


----------



## greencropper (Jan 1, 2019)

Breedingbull said:


> I believe it’s over now but I can promise you a few vendors are always 100%
> 
> Platinum seedbank ...::Neptune seedbank ..:::Rocky Mountain 719 ....heavily connected seed bank for in house gear
> 
> ...


thanks, though rockymountain is offline now? i think the site is closed?
ive had no herm issues out of 4 different IHG strains grown, yet had herms in 4 recent different strains of Mr Nice gear recently...not impressed & wont go there again with that bank


----------



## sethimus (Jan 1, 2019)

firestax has 50% on everything, but not a large selection of IHG gear


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 1, 2019)

BIG FUCKIN WHOOPOVER HERMS? some of us have much bigger gardens and one herm can ruin 10'softhousands of doillars.thats why


----------



## Breedingbull (Jan 1, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> BIG FUCKIN WHOOPOVER HERMS? some of us have much bigger gardens and one herm can ruin 10'softhousands of doillars.thats why


You don’t do a grounds check in your grow? I understand running a building is diff then some tents but You don’t defoliate ? I do often so I am always seeing what’s shaking with my babies


----------



## greencropper (Jan 1, 2019)

Breedingbull said:


> I believe it’s over now but I can promise you a few vendors are always 100%
> 
> Platinum seedbank ...::Neptune seedbank ..:::Rocky Mountain 719 ....heavily connected seed bank for in house gear
> 
> ...





Breedingbull said:


> You don’t do a grounds check in your grow? I understand running a building is diff then some tents but You don’t defoliate ? I do often so I am always seeing what’s shaking with my babies


its ok having herms if a person has only a few plants to check for every day, if you have a lot of plants it can add up to hours per day checking, also its mindnumbingly boring doing it when that energy could be better spent on other things, no matter how good my pollen chucks are if they herm for no reason then its out the door they go...period! and i wont breed with those which have herm tendencies either if i know it beforehand


----------



## sethimus (Jan 2, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> BIG FUCKIN WHOOPOVER HERMS? some of us have much bigger gardens and one herm can ruin 10'softhousands of doillars.thats why


don't grow with seeds then. easy as that...


----------



## Breedingbull (Jan 2, 2019)

greencropper said:


> its ok having herms if a person has only a few plants to check for every day, if you have a lot of plants it can add up to hours per day checking, also its mindnumbingly boring doing it when that energy could be better spent on other things, no matter how good my pollen chucks are if they herm for no reason then its out the door they go...period! and i wont breed with those which have herm tendencies either if i know it beforehand


I think some of the cuts in houses uses are prone to nanners but it’s a compete far stretch to say every pack has herms Iv grown 125-150 fems from him with 3 full blown Bruce Jenner’s totally male 
only thing that ever shot a nanner was stressed from my n00b shitty growing bottom line 

Seeing you guys say in houses gear only herms and produces pretty bud that don’t taste triggers me haha 
I grew others gear and didn’t get same quality level ...to boot in house does mainly fems which other breeders are scared to do besides ethos who’s changing the game with releasing tons of IBLs 
there’s tons of unique special stuff to be found with in house gear I could rant all day about why but have already many pages ago haha


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 2, 2019)

I haven't seen any signs of intersex so far from the 12 plants I have going. 
I checked them over with a flashlight thru wks 2-4 and then occasionally til chop. 

I wouldn't run seed plants in productions and cant imagine anyone running a large op would either. Not just due to potential herms but not every plant is a "winner" and I wouldn't waste the space til I had a good idea of its potential....which usually takes at least 2 runs IME. 
*shrugs*


----------



## Serverchris (Jan 3, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I haven't seen any signs of intersex so far from the 12 plants I have going.
> I checked them over with a flashlight thru wks 2-4 and then occasionally til chop.
> 
> I wouldn't run seed plants in productions and cant imagine anyone running a large op would either. Not just due to potential herms but not every plant is a "winner" and I wouldn't waste the space til I had a good idea of its potential....which usually takes at least 2 runs IME.
> *shrugs*


Yeah most of the big operations you see on Instagram are clone only in the production garden, they may have another room for pheno hunts for new clones though.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 4, 2019)

Frozen Grapes nearing the finish line...


----------



## Breedingbull (Jan 7, 2019)

Black cherry candy she’s beautiful but don’t yield like the keepers 

 Black cherry candy


Black cherry candy



Jellien this one I’m starting to like a lot got that cookie look with the stardawg funk nose


Pretty salty the clone never rooted on this black cherry candy this was was a heater but still isn’t my keeper ...the 3 keepers are far back in the tent and only take orange pics for some reason that annoy me but these come out great


----------



## Piztol (Jan 7, 2019)

Dozens of strains for sale!! Getting rid of alot of strains for cheap if anyone is interested. Here are a few of the strains available theres more as well, if interested please email to [email protected] thank you. Pay pal payments.


----------



## Breedingbull (Jan 7, 2019)

Ugghhhh clone died keeper black cherry candy she throws these nuts ALL over the place straight cherry gas terps with some bag appeal id say .::easily attempting to reveg ...any tips and tricks you guys could offer are seriously appreciated ...still a n00b here 


If you mixed grape gushers, dosi and gelato you’d have my platinum dolato love dis hoe wish I could pass her to everyone .:taste is grape gelato but nose theres added dosi funk hiding in there so dank 


Keeper black cherry candy 
What can I say she throws down nuts everywhere and is pure unadulterated GAS !!


I got a handful of mutants in black cherry candy but they were still next level dank imo ....12 seeds came in pack and all germed


----------



## Serverchris (Jan 7, 2019)

Piztol said:


> Dozens of strains for sale!! Getting rid of alot of strains for cheap if anyone is interested. Here are a few of the strains available theres more as well, if interested please email to [email protected] thank you. Pay pal payments.View attachment 4261237


Sent you an email about a few of the inhouse


----------



## Skidmarx (Jan 8, 2019)

Breedingbull said:


> Ugghhhh clone died keeper black cherry candy she throws these nuts ALL over the place straight cherry gas terps with some bag appeal id say .::easily attempting to reveg ...any tips and tricks you guys could offer are seriously appreciated ...still a n00b here
> View attachment 4261248
> 
> If you mixed grape gushers, dosi and gelato you’d have my platinum dolato love dis hoe wish I could pass her to everyone .:taste is grape gelato but nose theres added dosi funk hiding in there so dank
> ...


First reveg for me. At harvest I left the lowest 2 branches with some nice leaves and few pop corn buds. Left em in their pots under an LED with grow switch only on 20/4. Slowly fed RO PH 5.8 H20 every couple of days ppm's (grow feed) go up by 50. After 2 weeks couple of handfuls of soil. Feed @500ppm. Girls have more growth than I expected. Don't be too gentle. I've read if your gonna repot do it after you've got a nice amount of new vegetation. These were my strongest 2 with no intersex traits. Be great to see how yours goes. Good luck. Uploaded a pic to compare with the one I posted couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 8, 2019)

Few more


----------



## chatttimes (Jan 9, 2019)

nice job Tangerine_, 
i think i remember you from the HomeOfTheDank forums awhile back.
Maybe im a lil late to your Frozen Grapes grow but you have any info on her? Just scored a pack myself along with breathtaker.
Any troubles or anything to look for through veg?
Hows the aroma? 

again, looks great, keep it up!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 9, 2019)

chatttimes said:


> nice job Tangerine_,
> i think i remember you from the HomeOfTheDank forums awhile back.
> Maybe im a lil late to your Frozen Grapes grow but you have any info on her? Just scored a pack myself along with breathtaker.
> Any troubles or anything to look for through veg?
> ...


Thanks! For the most part, they've been relatively easy to grow. I'm only picking up noticeable grape terps on one (smells like Grape Bubblicious gum). The others are kinda bland. Frosty as all get out but not much to speak of for terps. Hopefully that changes with a good cure.
Stretch is about 3x and I think they'll finish in under 65 days.

I have 5 Platinum Jelly Punch and 2 Platinum x Animal Kush coming right behind these. Those barely stretched at all. I'm gonna pull them off the table for some pics when take the rest of the Frozen Grapes down.
*Edited to add: I've now taken down 2 more Frozen Grapes and they both had that noticeable "breathy" odor going on. One is straight up rotting halitosis. *
Breathtaker's made with Motorbreath 15? That one should straight fire


----------



## Piztol (Jan 10, 2019)

Heres A little better images of some of the strains im letting go. Email me [email protected] if interested in anything here. Paypal payments View attachment 4262883


----------



## Serverchris (Jan 10, 2019)

Who bred the sherbert bx, wedding cake, and the cherry ghost, cherry gelato?


----------



## Piztol (Jan 10, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> Who bred the sherbert bx, wedding cake, and the cherry ghost, cherry gelato?


Golden state seed co. With the (cherry ghost) cherry pie x ghost og and (cerry gelato) gelato x cherry pie and purple caper seeds on the sherbert and Cake.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2019)

Last of the Frozen Grapes down



Platinum Kush Breath x Animal Cookies and Platinum Jelly Punch


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 12, 2019)

Piztol said:


> View attachment 4262885 Heres A little better images of some of the strains im letting go. Email me [email protected] if interested in anything here. Paypal payments View attachment 4262883 View attachment 4262884


who is that grape stomper bx from ?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 12, 2019)

Piztol said:


> Golden state seed co. With the (cherry ghost) cherry pie x ghost og and (cerry gelato) gelato x cherry pie and purple caper seeds on the sherbert and Cake.


interesting you mention Golden State Seed Co, i bought a few different packs of their wares(still unopened) Limelato & Anniversary Cake before they closed down...were not open for long that group


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2019)

One of 5 Platinum Jelly Punch coming down tonight 
 
|


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 24, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> One of 5 Platinum Jelly Punch coming down tonight
> View attachment 4270353
> |


Nicely done @Tangerine. Beautiful plant. What are the genetics behind it. I want to guess......Jelly Pie and Purple Punch?


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 25, 2019)

Neptune has 40% off all in house gear til Monday 

I was thinking about getting White Chocolate which is Platinum x Chocolate Diesel 

Have any of you grown/smoked it?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 25, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Neptune has 40% off all in house gear til Monday
> 
> I was thinking about getting White Chocolate which is Platinum x Chocolate Diesel
> 
> Have any of you grown/smoked it?


thanks for the headsup!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nicely done @Tangerine. Beautiful plant. What are the genetics behind it. I want to guess......Jelly Pie and Purple Punch?


My bad,lol thought I was in that other thread.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 26, 2019)

Just bought some platinum cake, took advantage of the 40% off lol.... I have so many different cake crosses. Can’t wait to hunt through those


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Just bought some platinum cake, took advantage of the 40% off lol.... I have so many different cake crosses. Can’t wait to hunt through those


Nice,which seedbank did you use?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice,which seedbank did you use?


Neptune seedbank they have 129 different in house genetics packs it was between the plaltinum cake and platinum dolato


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

Yea,thanks.Saw the post by Zipz After scrolling up.

Why'd you choose the cake over the dolato,being that you have a variety of cake crosses?
Different breeders cake cross for comparison?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yea,thanks.Saw the post by Zipz After scrolling up.
> 
> Why'd you choose the cake over the dolato,being that you have a variety of cake crosses?
> Different breeders cake cross for comparison?


Well I saved 50 on the cake cross, haha I do have a lot of cake crosses now I think about it haha i will be able to identify some cake characteristics.... next time ill be getting the dolato, I nearly bought the twisted bananas which is slurricane x banana og.... he’s using the og Juanito cut which is super strong apparently


----------



## mistermagoo (Jan 27, 2019)

Black cherry punch x jelly breath

Starting to frost up, awesome scents coming off her, can just tell she will be a favorite


----------



## Skidmarx (Jan 28, 2019)

On IG ihg gave an Interesting reply to someone claiming a zero germ rate on their twisted banana x candy rain x banana og. Its on the platinum cut post. a very thoughtful and frank reply. Worth a read


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nicely done @Tangerine. Beautiful plant. What are the genetics behind it. I want to guess......Jelly Pie and Purple Punch?


Thanks. Its Platinum Punch x Jelly Breath
*Or* (_Platinum x Purple Punch)_ x _(Mendo Breath x Dosido)_
Its damn hard keeping up with IH strain names, lol. 



CoB_nUt said:


> My bad,lol thought I was in that other thread.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2019)

Jarring up some of the Frozen Grapes. Sticky stuff


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2019)

Platinum Jelly Punch #3


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2019)

PJP #2


#4

#1 


 

Probably only going to give one or two of these a second go


----------



## Frostjohnson (Jan 31, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> On IG ihg gave an Interesting reply to someone claiming a zero germ rate on their twisted banana x candy rain x banana og. Its on the platinum cut post. a very thoughtful and frank reply. Worth a read


Seen that yeah. People will try it won't they.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 31, 2019)

Stay as far away from In House as possible, their Slurricane is fucking dangerous, lures you in with a very sweet tropical candy nose, tastes like candy, and then “Bam!!! Mutha Fucka!” it fucks you up. Very deceiving. You’ve been warned.

Slurricane 5 of 6.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Jan 31, 2019)

Odin* said:


> Stay as far away from In House as possible, their Slurricane is fucking dangerous, lures you in with a very sweet tropical candy nose, tastes like candy, and then “Bam!!! Mutha Fucka!” it fucks you up. Very deceiving. You’ve been warned.
> 
> Slurricane 5 of 6.
> 
> View attachment 4274401


Has anyone grown the in house banana og x blue sherbet? I got a 3 pack of fems , thanks in advance


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 31, 2019)

Odin* said:


> Stay as far away from In House as possible, their Slurricane is fucking dangerous, lures you in with a very sweet tropical candy nose, tastes like candy, and then “Bam!!! Mutha Fucka!” it fucks you up. Very deceiving. You’ve been warned.
> 
> Slurricane 5 of 6.
> 
> View attachment 4274401


 Long time no see my friend. Nice looking flower as usual. I was just looking at a strain yesterday that came with a free pack of Slurricane. Im feeling better about it already after seeing your post.


----------



## Serverchris (Feb 1, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Has anyone grown the in house banana og x blue sherbet? I got a 3 pack of fems , thanks in advance


I got a freebie called blue nana, is that the same thing or do you know?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 1, 2019)

Not sure it stated in house genetics banana og x blue sherbet on the package so I suspect they are s1 offspring. How was the blue nana u were given?


----------



## GUN1 (Feb 1, 2019)

I doubt it would be an s1 it will be a reversed blue sherbert to banana O.G. or the other way around


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 1, 2019)

So has anyone ran the Bluenana? Sounds like that's what I got


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 1, 2019)

Slurricane x Goliath , regs 
Looking for a male like the Goliath dad.


----------



## Serverchris (Feb 1, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Not sure it stated in house genetics banana og x blue sherbet on the package so I suspect they are s1 offspring. How was the blue nana u were given?


They were just labeled blue nana feminized, I hit them up on Instagram asking what the parents were but they never responded.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 1, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> They were just labeled blue nana feminized, I hit them up on Instagram asking what the parents were but they never responded.


I found them online and Bluenana is Banana OG x Blue Sherbet


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 2, 2019)

Slurricane - Just took several down last week in the cans. Great weeds. Next round I have 3 Platinum Buffalo going with nanners ffs. WTF - been running IHG gear for a while never saw a plant with what looks like nanners in all the top colas. Also got a Duck Foot Jellium which looks sorta kinda cool. 

I get a few bad apples but 2 outta 6 ain't that great. I hope no seeds are in my future.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 2, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Slurricane x Goliath , regs
> Looking for a male like the Goliath dad.
> View attachment 4274896


what are you going to hit with the male? i have that one and a few other IHG regs and thinking along the same lines


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 2, 2019)

IHG said on IG there will be a drop of slurricane ix next week....I’ve been wanting this one!!

I’m kicking myself for missing the 40% off sale last weekend, do they do specials like that often? Full price is hardly palpable lol, most of the desirables are $250-300 them fkrs


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 2, 2019)

greencropper said:


> what are you going to hit with the male? i have that one and a few other IHG regs and thinking along the same lines



PineBerryKush 
PBK x HH 
JellyBreath x Purple punch that had no intersex issues 
Purple punch 
Haze99 
PillowFactory 

I’ll F2 the best for my own collection.


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 3, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> IHG said on IG there will be a drop of slurricane ix next week....I’ve been wanting this one!!
> 
> I’m kicking myself for missing the 40% off sale last weekend, do they do specials like that often? Full price is hardly palpable lol, most of the desirables are $250-300 them fkrs


I am gonna wait till the dust settles with slurri ix and then offer to offer to buy 5 packs of older strain (older being 3-4 years !l) from a seedbank. I think I could get 40% off.


----------



## Odin* (Feb 3, 2019)

Skidmarx said:


> I am gonna wait till the dust settles with slurri ix and then offer to offer to buy 5 packs of older strain (older being 3-4 years !l) from a seedbank. I think I could get 40% off.


Packs like these go for “G’s” a few years after they’ve “SOLD OUT”.


----------



## Odin* (Feb 3, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Long time no see my friend. Nice looking flower as usual. I was just looking at a strain yesterday that came with a free pack of Slurricane. Im feeling better about it already after seeing your post.


Been lost in the sauce, 2018 was just a blur. I’ve taken up some new projects, If I’m not caring for a crop, I’m taking care of the incidentals. Can’t complain though, the endless hours and well maintained “Library” has landed me in the middle of the legal CA “explosion”. It’s a labor of love.


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 4, 2019)

Black cherry punch x jelly breath

So excited about the scents coming off of her, I can’t stop molesting this plant


----------



## greencropper (Feb 4, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Black cherry punch x jelly breath
> 
> So excited about the scents coming off of her, I can’t stop molesting this plant
> 
> View attachment 4276576


Hot Damn Mr Magoo...you've done it again!


----------



## kaka420 (Feb 4, 2019)

I grabbed a few packs of Slurricane at the seeds 4 me presale. wooot.
My buddy has a nice cut of her but I couldn't resist anyway. 
Just got turned onto IHG.... my buddies Dolato cut is mind blowing tasty.... its norcal dosi flavor x50.
Im grabbing a few packs of that next lol.

Question about IHG.... their Platinum..... what is it? platinum cookies? something they developed?
Also, this thread is too long... what other IHG should I be looking at? known performers? flavor bombs?
ya know.. the high end shit.
Thanks dudes.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 6, 2019)

Stoked about these, popping sometime soon that super tron is (nl x g13) x London pound cake


----------



## ganjaman87 (Feb 7, 2019)

Just got some IHG freebies from Neptune labeled Platinum Garlic X PKM. Does anyone know what the PKM is?


----------



## Grower899 (Feb 7, 2019)

ganjaman87 said:


> Just got some IHG freebies from Neptune labeled Platinum Garlic X PKM. Does anyone know what the PKM is?


That would be platinum kush mints. Golato 45 x pkm was my freebie with twisted bananas.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Feb 7, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> That would be platinum kush mints. Golato 45 x pkm was my freebie with twisted bananas.


Thanks mane


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 8, 2019)

kaka420 said:


> I grabbed a few packs of Slurricane at the seeds 4 me presale. wooot.
> 
> 
> Question about IHG.... their Platinum..... what is it? platinum cookies? something they developed?
> ...


uw hashplant x perma frost).


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2019)

Banana cake is going to be my first IHG run....
Just sounds like a really nice cross.


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 9, 2019)

Black cherry punch x jelly breath

38 days of flower

Amazing aroma, kush, cherry and the breath really comes through, I might have to clear out space to solely run this cut


  


Magoo


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Feb 9, 2019)

bought MORE of in houses 33rd degrees, best plants I've grown,really dense ,terps unreal, thc stacks more than anything I've ran to gorgeous flavourful smoke that kicks your arse to bedcheck out the freebies Igot with my 1 pack purchaseand got 10% off with 420 at checkouttoo


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 9, 2019)

The top one was a freebie "platinum punch LA remix x platinum mints" or something close to that !? Haha. It looks super dank whatever it is.

The 2nd photo is a black cherry punch. 

The in house plants look nice so far at 5wks of flower.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## madininagyal (Feb 9, 2019)

Did i miss something?? Now archive making slurricane??... i remember he was always bashing igh for their dosidos cross , calling them liars , pollen chuckers and thief lol


----------



## greencropper (Feb 9, 2019)

lol...nip over onto the Archive thread...its all there!


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 11, 2019)

I can’t stop taking pics of her, gorgeous plant living up to the rep so far

Black cherry punch x jelly breath


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 11, 2019)

Cool, my black cherry punch is turning really dark black. Will photo again in a week or so. Smells so awesome too.


----------



## Jimmyclone42 (Feb 11, 2019)

Cant wait for my slurricane IX beans... pics look epic


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 12, 2019)

Has anyone seen or heard of any improvement in yield in this new slurricane? (New year resolution is not to pay over 100 for beans). My 2 reveg Zilky Zmooth (relegated to tin foil lined cupboard with old mars hydro) will be plentiful when my 3 Slurricanes are all smoked.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Feb 12, 2019)

Received my seeds todaypaid 180 for 12x fem 33rd degree coz 10% discount, then I get 3 in house freebies plus 10 other seeds! love attitude for the freebies


----------



## Skidmarx (Feb 12, 2019)

Great score! Now that's worth spending over a one'er


----------



## Tahoe330 (Feb 12, 2019)

Platinum Garlic x Platinum Kush Mints reporting for duty, 56 days from switch. Pungent, gassy, greasy as hell. 3/5 female and each one has its own perks


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 12, 2019)

Jimmyclone42 said:


> Cant wait for my slurricane IX beans... pics look epic


I bought a 5 pack of sluricane iX seeds too. Gonna blow some up outdoors this summer.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 13, 2019)

Some more pics


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 14, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> I bought a 5 pack of sluricane iX seeds too. Gonna blow some up outdoors this summer.


nice!!

can't wait to see that


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 14, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> View attachment 4282032 View attachment 4282034 View attachment 4282035 Some more pics


dank


----------



## Tahoe330 (Feb 14, 2019)

Platinum garlic x platinum kush mints at about 60 days, 3/5 female but all popped. Ended up being some of my most impressive girls


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 14, 2019)

Anybody interested in Platinum Buffalo?

Strongly considering selling my pack, not sure if they are still on the market. 

terps were just not my favorite. plants grew great though.


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 14, 2019)

Tahoe330 said:


> Platinum garlic x platinum kush mints at about 60 days, 3/5 female but all popped. Ended up being some of my most impressive girlsView attachment 4282448View attachment 4282449


what's the terps off that?


----------



## Buss Relville (Feb 14, 2019)

I still have a pack of midnight snow from in house lol..... whatever happened to his cut of Snowman? must have sucked. He never used it in any other cross again...someone ask whatup with that lol


----------



## Tahoe330 (Feb 14, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> what's the terps off that?


The first one had more of a kush mint profile, second was like an earthy hazelnut. Had another that was more of a garlic profile but they all mellowed out to a smoother finish. Drying now then I’ll have a couple more shots


----------



## MikesGrowShow (Feb 16, 2019)

Has anyone got their slurricaneix packs yet from neptune? I copped a 12 the day of the drop, jw what the freebies were


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 16, 2019)

MikesGrowShow said:


> Has anyone got their slurricaneix packs yet from neptune? I copped a 12 the day of the drop, jw what the freebies were


^ wondering the same

I ordered the 5 pack last friday, no email- no tracking yet, already paid tho

I'll give um slack cause it was a 'pre-order', but has anyone one received theirs or gotten tracking yet......?


----------



## Osulax2131 (Feb 16, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> ^ wondering the same
> 
> I ordered the 5 pack last friday, no email- no tracking yet, already paid tho
> 
> I'll give um slack cause it was a 'pre-order', but has anyone one received theirs or gotten tracking yet......?


Guess it depends who you ordered from ..I used Neptune seed bank and mine are being delivered today !!!!


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 16, 2019)

Day 46 black cherry punch x jelly breath


----------



## Jimmyclone42 (Feb 16, 2019)

I ordered from heavily connected and got a tracking number in 3 days.. still not here, but im up north so patience is needed


----------



## MikesGrowShow (Feb 16, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> ^ wondering the same
> 
> I ordered the 5 pack last friday, no email- no tracking yet, already paid tho
> 
> I'll give um slack cause it was a 'pre-order', but has anyone one received theirs or gotten tracking yet......?


Mine came in today. I got a 4 maybe 5 pack of bsv, (best sfv ever) limited release by roots6.4 and 42


----------



## Tahoe330 (Feb 16, 2019)

MikesGrowShow said:


> Has anyone got their slurricaneix packs yet from neptune? I copped a 12 the day of the drop, jw what the freebies were


Mine came today, from Neptune I got a 3 pack of fem Cookies and Cream x DoSiDos from In House and 3 of the BSV (roots 6.4) fem


----------



## MikesGrowShow (Feb 16, 2019)

Tahoe330 said:


> Mine came today, from Neptune I got a 3 pack of fem Cookies and Cream x DoSiDos and 3 of the BSV (roots 6.4) fem


Damn sounds like you got the hookup with that dosi cross. This was the first time paying over $100 for a pack of seeds, I'm a little jealous tbh lol.


----------



## Tahoe330 (Feb 16, 2019)

MikesGrowShow said:


> Damn sounds like you got the hookup with that dosi cross. This was the first time paying over $100 for a pack of seeds, I'm a little jealous tbh lol.


I’ve actually gotten some fire freebies from Neptune with my In House orders. I’ve been pretty impressed with what I’ve seen from them so far. I’d just make sure to take some cuts if you can lol should be some super fire


----------



## MikesGrowShow (Feb 16, 2019)

Tahoe330 said:


> I’ve actually gotten some fire freebies from Neptune with my In House orders. I’ve been pretty impressed with what I’ve seen from them so far. I’d just make sure to take some cuts if you can lol should be some super fire


I've came to the conclusion that you get what you pay for with genetics (most of the time) so I'm never using an overseas vendor no matter how many freebies they offer lmao. Unfortunately I'm unable to pop the slurricaneix until I get my new living situation in order but I cant wait. Definitely going to stock up on rapid rooters and a new dome for the time being.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 16, 2019)

......


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 17, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> View attachment 4283901 View attachment 4283903 View attachment 4283905


please share with us whats that beauty


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

stupid question so sorry, but is "in house genetics" an actual company or is it like r.i.u. in house genetics lol

as in the that the company name, for the breeder? or is it to do with this site? hope that makes sense.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 17, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> stupid question so sorry, but is "in house genetics" an actual company or is it like r.i.u. in house genetics lol
> 
> as in the that the company name, for the breeder? or is it to do with this site? hope that makes sense.


Company


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> Company


ok thank you, I'll hit goggle and try to find their site, do they sell from their site, or use a bank?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 17, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ok thank you, I'll hit goggle and try to find their site, do they sell from their site, or use a bank?


No site , you can get them through Neptune


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 17, 2019)

thanks man, I appreciate the help!


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 17, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> please share with us whats that beauty


The black one is IHG "black cherry punch". The green one is "platinum punch X platinum kushmints"


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 17, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ok thank you, I'll hit goggle and try to find their site, do they sell from their site, or use a bank?


They do have a site with a list of seed banks selling their seeds. Neptune seed bank seems like they most legit.


----------



## Jimmyclone42 (Feb 17, 2019)

Heavily connected seeds has better shipping prices to canada.. fyi


----------



## genuity (Feb 18, 2019)

Banana cake 6/6
 
Some July smoke hopefully.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## SMT69 (Feb 20, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> View attachment 4286319


Nice where did ya order from, wish mine would come already.....


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 20, 2019)

Ordered from Neptune, not sure when I ordered. It took a week or so to ship. Send them an email if thats where you ordered. They seem pretty on top of emails.


----------



## kaka420 (Feb 20, 2019)

via seeds for me


----------



## herbganji (Feb 20, 2019)

Got my slurricane ix a couple days ago. Super pumped to run it. I currently have two platinum kush breath going from IH. Good to be back on rollitup! Much love


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 21, 2019)

Tacky glue


----------



## Jimmyclone42 (Feb 22, 2019)

Here in Canada


----------



## Breedingbull (Feb 22, 2019)

In house rocks the freebie game 

6 freebie platinum punch remix x platinum kushmints 5 freaking females and two mega crazy 

this one is just retarded throws mega golf balls on every node but she’s gonna have to get a reveg she’s a commercial growers dream 




This is a punch leaning one I actually forgot about just found her on the camera roll 




This is eternal og platinum x Tahoe og I liked this line all n all it didn’t wow me like others but certainly wasn’t a bad investment Iv only harvested 2 phenos the rest come down in a week 



Fuck this next plant makes me wet bruhs it was in the mutant tent but ended up stretching and filled in something fierce but it’s my new favorite plant it’s platinum zurple punch or permafrost I think it was platinum 

I love this plant bc it’s the strongest zkittlez smell I ever smelt like raw nose burning zkittlez with og backend like wtf she’s getting a reveg I got 12 phenos all similar and unique but this was the only one that shocked my mom 

Had to show her bc The z terp is so unique she’s like how the heck did you infuse that smell in the bud 
 



All cree cob grown i run all kinds of mixed k septrums in promix coco/peat ph 6.5 now with king nutrients little bloom boost from deuce deuce and big up powder from humboldt nutrients

Heavy regimen of diff microbes mammoth.. white widow by humboldt ..microbe life fruit yield enhancer with molasses and I like adding “honey” by humboldt nutrients


----------



## rasna (Feb 23, 2019)

I do not understand why in some resellers the packages are equipped with 12 seeds while in others (the same strain) are from 10...

I'd like to try some In-House crosses outdoors... have you ever done their stuff outdoors?


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 23, 2019)

rasna said:


> I do not understand why in some resellers the packages are equipped with 12 seeds while in others (the same strain) are from 10...
> 
> I'd like to try some In-House crosses outdoors... have you ever done their stuff outdoors?


The resellers get sealed packages from the breeder. They have no control over it.


----------



## rasna (Feb 23, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> The resellers get sealed packages from the breeder. They have no control over it.


I understood.
it seemed strange to me that on Attitude Seeds the packs contain 12 seeds compared to the other shops that have packs of 10 seeds...


----------



## weedleg (Feb 24, 2019)

Shot of the sugarcane (platinum x slurricane), one of the purple ones. Was gonna try and run it again but almost tempted
To get that new slurricane ix drop


----------



## weedleg (Feb 24, 2019)

Couple
More:don’t really have the camera skills or computer skills to do them
Justice and even though I had several issues they still
Turned out nice


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 25, 2019)

Anyone have a smoke report of the slurricane


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 25, 2019)

rasna said:


> I do not understand why in some resellers the packages are equipped with 12 seeds while in others (the same strain) are from 10...
> 
> I'd like to try some In-House crosses outdoors... have you ever done their stuff outdoors?


Animal pie and dolato did wonderful and i live in canada


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 25, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Anyone have a smoke report of the slurricane


Me 3 pheno , one more on dosidos, little sweet gas smell , taste very much like dosidos with a little bit of sweetness, low
yielder , frosty as fuck

The 2 other were full purple punch, delicious as fuck, grape and Candy taste and smell, but potency was very weak compared to dosidos pheno, very big yielder( gave me fat and tight cola) , and a real pleasure to grow


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 25, 2019)

Anyone have info on Double Agent? Tried to email inhouse, but didn't get a response. 

Picked it up under the impression it was Purple Kush x OOKB (Secret Weapon x OGKB), but packaging lists it as OOKB x Silky Johnson. Curious.. Did the joke get me or is it a coincidence?


----------



## MR.NICE.GUY.1990 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi everyone. Started 2 Black Cherry Jelly seeds and they popped over night. Now, its a couple days later, and they ha e started to take off. Cant wait to start posting pics once they start really growing.

Anyone here grow out the "BCJ", and could share any useful tidbits of info that I might need to know?


----------



## MR.NICE.GUY.1990 (Feb 26, 2019)

I got the platinum punch remix × platinum kushmints. I got 3 regs and and I'm super pumped to run this when I get the chance!!


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 26, 2019)

MR.NICE.GUY.1990 said:


> I got the platinum punch remix × platinum kushmints. I got 3 regs and and I'm super pumped to run this when I get the chance!!


That platinum punch x kushmints makes really bomb looking weed. My plant is a week or 2 away from done and it looks amazing!


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 26, 2019)

I havent measured fertilizer, no PH'd water, just potting soil and a handfull of fertilizer. This is purely genetics.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 26, 2019)

I just got my 10 pack of Slurricane IX and it came with 13 OGKB X PKM regs, 12 Mochi Gelato X Platinum fems and then a free pack from Nerds Genetics of their Macba strain. Overall a nice fuck n haul.


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 26, 2019)

Smidge34 said:


> I just got my 10 pack of Slurricane IX and it came with 13 OGKB X PKM regs, 12 Mochi Gelato X Platinum fems and then a free pack from Nerds Genetics of their Macba strain. Overall a nice fuck n haul.
> 
> View attachment 4290447


still waitin for mine, where da get yours from ?


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Feb 27, 2019)

i bought a pack of 33rd degree (FEMS) coz last run came out unreal but looked at the back and its different, I buy from uk so this might be the reason but not sure, any info anyone plz? Has anyone else bought FEMS but say reg on back? 33rd degree is only fems options I've seen so not sure what to make of it, I've contacted tude to see what's up ect first pic is last run , and second pic are the new seeds to show the difference


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 27, 2019)

Anyone order thru neptune?
I ordered and paid for slur as pre-order on feb 9 , nothing yet.....they’re not answering my emails. these are expensive beans or iwgaf


----------



## MR.NICE.GUY.1990 (Feb 27, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Anyone order thru neptune?
> I ordered and paid for slur as pre-order on feb 9 , nothing yet.....they’re not answering my emails. these are expensive beans or iwgaf


I got my order through Neptune. Placed it Feb. 11, recieved my order Feb. 14, valentine's day. Theres a contact number on the website, I'd give em a call and talk to someone directly. They're usually quite hasty with getting orders out. Its odd.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 27, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Anyone order thru neptune?
> I ordered and paid for slur as pre-order on feb 9 , nothing yet.....they’re not answering my emails. these are expensive beans or iwgaf


I got mine from neptune pretty quick. 5 pack of seeds. Did they already charge your card?


----------



## SMT69 (Feb 27, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> I got mine from *neptune* pretty quick. 5 pack of seeds. Did they already charge your card?


Yep- NEPTUNE charged my card on Feb 9

*here is the email they sent on Feb 16 (2 weeks ago)*
“<[email protected]> wrote:
Your order is good to go. We just got the seeds in on Friday so all the orders will start shipping on Tuesday as Monday is a holiday ”


Here’s the email they just sent *today:*

“_Good morning smt,
apologies for the delay and lack of response, there is yet more slurricane headed our way to fulfill these orders.
The popularity has caused a bit of a backorder and it is in line to be packaged.
Thank you for your immense patience.
-Neptune_”




_'there is yet more slurricane headed our way to fulfill these orders."_
Really......


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 27, 2019)

Bummer. Stuff happens... Maybe you will get a lot of freebies. If you are really hard up send me a PM, I send you a couple seeds. I got a 5 pack, popped 1 already and probably wont use the other 4 for a long time. Have too many other seeds to try and I only do a couple plants at a time.


----------



## genuity (Feb 28, 2019)

Banana cake is ready for new shoes


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 28, 2019)

I got some very nice Tacky Glue clones from a super nice generous guy locally. There's pics of the flowers in this thread.

I'll throw up some pics when they recoup a bit from the transplant. They look a little rough right now, they are going from Coco to an organic soil, so probably going to need a week or two to get moving again.

Excited to be running these frost monsters to see if I can come close to the same results


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 2, 2019)

Just ran some rain water through these and thats it for them then chop chop end of next week.


----------



## MR.NICE.GUY.1990 (Mar 2, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Just ran some rain water through these and thats it for them then chop chop end of next week.View attachment 4292868 View attachment 4292869 View attachment 4292870 View attachment 4292871 View attachment 4292872


Drool....


What's the name of that lovely lady?


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 2, 2019)

MR.NICE.GUY.1990 said:


> Drool....
> 
> 
> What's the name of that lovely lady?


Its some bastardized in house genetics cross from a pack of freebies. Platinum punch x platinum kushmints I think is what its called.


----------



## MR.NICE.GUY.1990 (Mar 2, 2019)

Oh, right on. I cant wait till I start mine p.p × Km. If it looks anything like that, I'll be stoked


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 4, 2019)

Frozen Grapes #5 (second run)
 
 
Frozen Grapes #2

 

 

I'm going to keep these two around for a little longer.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

Slurricane drop next month


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 5, 2019)

I got some in house Blue Sherbet X Banana OG fems as a freebie and have to say they are easy on the eye in veg , so nice i think they will get some clones pulled and a few buds dusted by either some Cube Cake or Gens SBB if I get a nice male. Impressed so far.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 5, 2019)

@Heathen Raider 
Off topic but I've been meaning to ask about your bike.
Is that a Soft Tail Custom?

Mr Tang and I have a bet


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 5, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> @Heathen Raider
> Off topic but I've been meaning to ask about your bike.
> Is that a Soft Tail Custom?
> 
> Mr Tang and I have a bet


It's a 2001 softail Standard with just a bit of bling


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 5, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> It's a 2001 softail Standard with just a bit of bling


Winner has to be a proper pirate and give me a share in the spoils


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 5, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> It's a 2001 softail Standard with just a bit of bling


I _knew_ it was FXST. 
He was way off and guessed an earlier model FXD.
I was like . No way.
He knows, if there's one model I know inside and out its the old FXDs FXRs 
(comes from lookin up parts )


Heathen Raider said:


> Winner has to be a proper pirate and give me a share in the spoils


Only prize is bragging rights. 
The angle of bike is what posed the challenged to us. Its a lot harder to pin them down from that side. 
If you're ever up my neck the woods or if you go any of the rallies we'd be happy to sesh with ya.

Very nice bike!


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 6, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> still waitin for mine, where da get yours from ?


 Rockymountainhigh719.org is awesome vendor.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I _knew_ it was FXST.
> He was way off and guessed an earlier model FXD.
> I was like . No way.
> He knows, if there's one model I know inside and out its the old FXDs FXRs
> ...


I am in Alberta but family in Oregon and the Midwest , so who knows where I'll kick around this summer , always lookin for cool folks to ride with


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

Better angle


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> View attachment 4295280 Better angle


Much better now that I can see the oil pan. Beautiful bike and I'm lovin the chrome. 
I still have my first bike, an 85 FXR. I don't think I could ever part with it.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Mar 6, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Much better now that I can see the oil pan. Beautiful bike and I'm lovin the chrome.
> I still have my first bike, an 85 FXR. I don't think I could ever part with it.


Yea I will keep mine around too I am not a fan of the newer bikes at all and since HD is having some built overseas I'll never buy a new one.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2019)

I see no reason to either. And ya *never* get back what you put in. I have this one and a Street for trips over 300mi/400k

This one's my baby though.
85 FXR 1340 5 speed. First yr for 5 speeds, 1st for rubber mounts and I "think" first yr for the Evo? Might've been 84. I'd have to look
Powdered coated the frame, dual disks, forwards, thunder header, bored pistons, and recently swapped out for a Corbin seat.
Edited to remove. Left her up long enough 

Looking at my retaining wall in the background suggests I should've used some of that parts money elsewhere, lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 6, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Just ran some rain water through these and thats it for them then chop chop


Those are nice


----------



## SMT69 (Mar 7, 2019)

Neptune came thru, took a fkn month, but I’m grateful, thx. Dig the packaging, well done

^Anyone know whose freebies these are from? IHG?






its on, gonna run the archive/IHG packs b2b, will be pleased if i can find one killer pheno


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 7, 2019)

Did anyone ever run in house tahoe kush seeds? They have them for 80$, thinking about buying a pack.


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 7, 2019)

the fuck happened to the capulator & symbiotic threads?!


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Mar 7, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> the fuck happened to the capulator & symbiotic threads?!


Admins got tired of the arguments, happening aloot more


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 7, 2019)

I just grabbed a pack of Cherry Gorilla from Platinum Seedbank. Has anyone grown these out?


----------



## Buss Relville (Mar 8, 2019)

OldMateToldMeTo said:


> Admins got tired of the arguments, happening aloot more


wow, that's some pansy shit. 

There was so much good info in those threads. 

WEAK


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2019)

Symbiotic thread is still up..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2019)

genuity said:


> Symbiotic thread is still up..


I was gonna say I dont remember the dumpster fire spreading into sym's thread. Probably just bury a few pages back.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 8, 2019)

These are my Tacky Glue clones 2 weeks after getting them. They are growing well. Roots out the bottom of the grow bag. Will be flipping to flower once I get this #5 trained a bit. Stretchy Girl.
Tacky Glue #6
  

That purple backed leaf is green ontop, can't tell from the top there's anything weird about it. Single leaf on the entire plant that turned purple after I transplanted. Pretty neat.

Tacky Glue #5
 

Tacky Glue #9


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 9, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Frozen Grapes #5 (second run)
> View attachment 4294097
> View attachment 4294093
> Frozen Grapes #2
> ...


Those plants are gorgeous. I especially like the 1st/top pic pheno. I might have to grab a pack. They're going for $300. Anyways how was the run with her?


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> View attachment 4297584 View attachment 4297585 View attachment 4297586


Holy fuck dude! Is that black cherry punch?


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 10, 2019)

Its some solid C+ grade swag.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 10, 2019)

Im pretty bummed the top colas in the black cherry punch and platinum punch started to get mold in them. They were super big and dense and just couldn't breath I guess. had to toss the biggest buds in the compost heap. Not sure if thats avoidable or not.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 10, 2019)

Funny the freebie seeds made the best weed ever...

Black cherry punch dried for a week. This one smells super sweet and spicy like candy.


Platinum punch remix kushmints just cut. This one smells like burnt rubber and race fuel mixed with incense.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Im pretty bummed the top colas in the black cherry punch and platinum punch started to get mold in them. They were super big and dense and just couldn't breath I guess. had to toss the biggest buds in the compost heap. Not sure if thats avoidable or not.


Ya the black cherry punch gets real thick and dense.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2019)

Older pics...but a bunch of lemon lime and black cherry punch hanging out-


----------



## macamus33 (Mar 16, 2019)

Just chopped a IHG Bubba- doja at 71 days flower. Only female I got out of 10 seeds/old seeds/only 3 germinated. Very nice even though plant was kind of forgotten about in corner of my tent. Wish I would have cloned it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 16, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Just chopped a IHG Bubba- doja at 71 days flower. Only female I got out of 10 seeds/old seeds/only 3 germinated. Very nice even though plant was kind of forgotten about in corner of my tent. Wish I would have cloned it.


What where the genetics written on that pack?


----------



## macamus33 (Mar 17, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> What where the genetics written on that pack?


Bubba scout X Purple Hulk.


----------



## genuity (Mar 17, 2019)

Banana cake 
 
Not sure if I'm going to flower them,or take cuts & do a clone run..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 17, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Bubba scout X Purple Hulk.


In house has so many new crosses ig is so hard to keep up.

He must have close to 100 by now or more!


----------



## The weed wagon (Mar 17, 2019)

amgprb said:


> I was lucky to be blessed with 4 packs of testers from In house Genetics! His last stud he used was his Black Cherry Pie cross. Im unsure of the exact genetics, but I will find out and post it on this thread. He hit probably 15 or so different girls with this stud, and every single one of em sounded AMAZING! There wasnt a single cross that I dont want!
> 
> View attachment 3496376
> 
> ...


Hi do you have any pollen was planning on crossing ?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 19, 2019)

Day 19 from flip and the black cherry's are already purp'n out...


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2019)

I might snag another pack from in house. The platinum line looks amazing, anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2019)

The platinum purple candy looks bomb, so does triple platinum candy.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 21, 2019)

I have been eyeing the plantinum dosidos. Which in house seeds do you already have?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> I have been eyeing the plantinum dosidos. Which in house seeds do you already have?


I just have the black cherry punch and lemon lime punch. 2 phenos of lemon lime. Both are clones from a friend who ran in house seeds.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> I have been eyeing the plantinum dosidos. Which in house seeds do you already have?


The dosidos look bomb also. I'm just sick of popping beans


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 21, 2019)

Jarring up some Frozen Grapes 
This is my #5 green pheno. The other 4 developed dark purple blackish hues.
 

 
 
# 4
 
 

#2


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Jarring up some Frozen Grapes
> This is my #5 green pheno. The other 4 developed dark purple blackish hues.
> View attachment 4304561
> 
> ...


Ya I was looking into frozen grapes after seeing your pics a few pages back. Those are lovely tang! If I get 1 more pack that's it for me- I'm done picking up beans for a few years.. I'm going to be running 6 strains now,7 if I pick up another pack.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Mar 21, 2019)

genuity said:


> Banana cake
> View attachment 4301919
> Not sure if I'm going to flower them,or take cuts & do a clone run..



Take cuts and send them to me and I'll flower


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 22, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I was looking into frozen grapes after seeing your pics a few pages back. Those are lovely tang! If I get 1 more pack that's it for me- I'm done picking up beans for a few years.. I'm going to be running 6 strains now,7 if I pick up another pack.


Thank you! 
I personally liked the Frozen Grapes more than the Platinum Jelly Punch (I grew out a freebie that was similar but cant recall the name)
All 5 Frozen Grapes were great with #4 and #5 being the standouts.

I'll throw together a quick grow and smoke report for both soon.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 22, 2019)

What seed banks have IHG in the US besides neptune?


----------



## Werp (Mar 22, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> What seed banks have IHG in the US besides neptune?


Horror seeds


----------



## dzdz (Mar 22, 2019)

Looking to purchase some bomb seeds. Currently have trip platinum kandy and doliath, I just finished karmagenetics white og humbolt sour d and DNA holy grail all were meh, yield was meh, I need something fire but with yield any suggestions, also what fertilizers are good, currently running Lucas with koolbloom


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 22, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> What seed banks have IHG in the US besides neptune?


https://platinumseedbank.com/product-category/in-house-genetics/
https://rockymountainhigh719.org/shop?olsPage=products
https://heavilyconnected.com/product-category/inhouse-genetics/


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Thanks


The dank team is real fast also


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 22, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> The dank team is real fast also


are they still in biz? Phone is dead and checkout feature is broken on their site.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2019)

Day 22 from flip, taken with my hid sunglasses-


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2019)

I just got a 10 pk of the platinum purple candy last nite, I was a bit buzzed. Saw the charge for $225 this morning and was like wtf! lol. It looks like a dope strain though, going to pop 5 right away. Was also eye'n triple platinum candy.
Has anyone that has ran the platinum line run into herms?


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 23, 2019)

Whoops... Shopping drunk at midnight...

I picked up a pack of these
https://www.seedsgeek.com/product/in-house-genetics-platinum-scout-v2-feminized/


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Whoops... Shopping drunk at midnight...
> 
> I picked up a pack of these
> https://www.seedsgeek.com/product/in-house-genetics-platinum-scout-v2-feminized/


Scout is a stable cookies strain with heavy chemdawg terps, um can't wait to see this run dude, kinda wish I snagged a pack myself. O well, I'll have to live with plat purp candyland strain I got.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 24, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Scout is a stable cookies strain with heavy chemdawg terps, um can't wait to see this run dude, kinda wish I snagged a pack myself. O well, I'll have to live with plat purp candyland strain I got.


platpurpcandy is on my ist but at 225 no thanks

almost ordered it the other day but i decided to get 3 packs instead of 1...

Archive Slurricane
Cannarado Grapeology
Ethos Purple majik

also got 
Ethos Mandarin Zkittles
Subcool Sangria
Redeyed Cannon Beach Cookies, Tree Spirit, 

for freebies I got got Redeyed Blueberry iced cream, Ethos Citral Glue, Norstar banana hooch, Bred by 42 wonderweed

'twas a good haul


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 24, 2019)

I wanted an archive sluricane but there werent any left anywhere. Does anyone still have more?


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> I wanted an archive sluricane but there werent any left anywhere. Does anyone still have more?


https://platinumseedbank.com/product/slurricane-f1/

last one better have quick fingers.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks, not that I need more pot seeds but why not. I will blow up the in house and archive sluricanes outside this summer.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 24, 2019)

The symbiotic strains look nice too but some people were saying they got lots of males. They have a lot of purple punch stuff.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 24, 2019)

Heres a IHG slurricane IX


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 24, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> platpurpcandy is on my ist but at 225 no thanks
> 
> almost ordered it the other day but i decided to get 3 packs instead of 1...
> 
> ...


Ya I was sauced dude..I'll make that 225 back real quick. By the way elvis, I'm running 2 dvg strains-foul mouth and brandywine. Ran grandpa's breath a few years ago and it was fire. Got into dvg because of your thread a while back


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2019)

Put for banana cake in 12/12 a few days ago.
 
2 short & 2 tall 

2 still in veg.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 27, 2019)

That was fast... Platinum seed bank sent in house freevies "fire starter" whaterver that is.


----------



## Serverchris (Mar 28, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Whoops... Shopping drunk at midnight...
> 
> I picked up a pack of these
> https://www.seedsgeek.com/product/in-house-genetics-platinum-scout-v2-feminized/


My friend just started half a pack of those a few weeks ago. If you look it up on Instagram they have some really good pictures of it.


----------



## macamus33 (Mar 30, 2019)

[Bubba-doja ( Bubba scout X purple hulk)  ATTACH=full]4309169[/ATTACH]


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 31, 2019)

Black cherry punch 31 days from flip...halfway-


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 31, 2019)

So I've been keeping a close eye on these black cherry punch because I only grow reg seeds and never had a herm from regs. I have grown fem and have gotten herms but since then vowed when growing from seed to only grow regs. But my buddy came with the fire from these black cherry punch from fems so I had to take some clones. They did get a bit stressed in veg. In in flower had a tiny light leak through doorway of bloom room only when veg tent were open.so a few hours here in there for a week or so. So I'm a bit worried because on the top colas I have looks like nanners but give em a few days and they turn into swelled up calaxys. Take a look at this shot and tell me what you think. You can see a few spots on this cola. I really dont want to get rid of these since there halfway done, I also have 20 LLP and black cherries going into flower tomorrow that haven't been stressed at all so I would hope those will be good.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 31, 2019)

look like seed starts to me. Maury Povich says lack of other pistils suggest you are the father!

pinch a swelled calyx off and check. Ive lost full crops like this.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 31, 2019)

i think youre all sauced up again my brother. looks like seeds to me and pollen isnt sterile considering there is seeds.. looks all seeded up to me. when a pistil gets pollinated, it triggers hormones to put all energy into seed production versus calyx and new pistils. judging by no visible hairs, that bitch is knocked up.

too late unfortunately. cut off a lower bud and dissect it. looks chock full from here. alot of snap crackle pop during smoke at the very least. Hindsight is 20/20 but in house gear requires perfect conditions. no root stress, no light leaks, no cold water, no wild atmosphere swings. he breeds with alot of hermie prone genetics. real breeders stress test their parent stock and work a line. In House is just a pimp. in almost 10 years he only has a couple of winners. Slurricane, black cherry line, just slamming together other peoples work. its hit and miss and mostly miss.

id look for seeds in other plants too. might wanna cut your losses and cut her down. that is if you confirm my e-diagnosis


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 31, 2019)

and keep a super close eye on new ones going in. no light leaks, root bound, ph swings etc


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 31, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> and keep a super close eye on new ones going in. no light leaks, root bound, ph swings etc


Ya I am a bit sauced...ph is on point. Room is dialed in now but now is to late think I'm going to chop tomorrow.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 31, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I am a bit sauced...ph is on point. Room is dialed in now but now is to late think I'm going to chop tomorrow.


only chop if you find seeds. I could be wrong.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 31, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> only chop if you find seeds. I could be wrong.


It's weird man...they really dont seem like seeds,or at least they're very immature. I plucked a few off with tweezers. My buddy said his bcp grew very strange. I have grown a herm before and it was very obvious where this is not the case. I have a sherb breath next to it, throwing out pistils and not one nanner. That be said.. is it worth the risk? In my type of grow, no. First fem I have in a while and a possibility I have a herm. Fuck me.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 31, 2019)

The biggest issue with stress on the bloom room was my HVAC guy not knowing my 2 ton daikin the condenser(he chose the unit) could not handle low temps...he also was told my ac need to run year round and here in New England we get low temps, even in March and April. This got fixed the other day by snipping a jumper wire. But it could be the damage was done.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2019)

Sadly the black cherry punch hermed up on me and will be getting the chop tonite at about 5 weeks. I chalk it up to my mini split not working properly at 1st, so had temp swings and a few other things. I do have about 9 black cherry clones that would be going into flower. My room is all buttoned up and dialed in so those 9 could turn out fine and great but its mom herm'd pretty bad with the nanners not visible on the bud but they were definitely inside the bud. So think the 9 clones will get chopped also, just not worth it to me. It happens and it was my fault...so you live and learn.


----------



## MikesGrowShow (Apr 5, 2019)

Anyone ran the platinum jelly punch?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 5, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> So I've been keeping a close eye on these black cherry punch because I only grow reg seeds and never had a herm from regs. I have grown fem and have gotten herms but since then vowed when growing from seed to only grow regs. But my buddy came with the fire from these black cherry punch from fems so I had to take some clones. They did get a bit stressed in veg. In in flower had a tiny light leak through doorway of bloom room only when veg tent were open.so a few hours here in there for a week or so. So I'm a bit worried because on the top colas I have looks like nanners but give em a few days and they turn into swelled up calaxys. Take a look at this shot and tell me what you think. You can see a few spots on this cola. I really dont want to get rid of these since there halfway done, I also have 20 LLP and black cherries going into flower tomorrow that haven't been stressed at all so I would hope those will be good.


She is seeded up real bad. Were you wanting no seeds?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 5, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> It's weird man...they really dont seem like seeds,or at least they're very immature. I plucked a few off with tweezers. My buddy said his bcp grew very strange. I have grown a herm before and it was very obvious where this is not the case. I have a sherb breath next to it, throwing out pistils and not one nanner. That be said.. is it worth the risk? In my type of grow, no. First fem I have in a while and a possibility I have a herm. Fuck me.


To be fair, regs herm too. I started 3 slurricane f1 by archive and have 1 female, 1 herm female w/ a ball or 2 and just cut down a male throwing pistils. So 2/3 hermed on me. Not much stress at all either.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 5, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Sadly the black cherry punch hermed up on me and will be getting the chop tonite at about 5 weeks. I chalk it up to my mini split not working properly at 1st, so had temp swings and a few other things. I do have about 9 black cherry clones that would be going into flower. My room is all buttoned up and dialed in so those 9 could turn out fine and great but its mom herm'd pretty bad with the nanners not visible on the bud but they were definitely inside the bud. So think the 9 clones will get chopped also, just not worth it to me. It happens and it was my fault...so you live and learn.


I decided to try (fems) I have been running (spice of life) for years and I want to save my remaining SOL stash to me they are gold to me

I missed a nanna on my slurricane and it self pollinated but i got in there like a noob doctor and cut the cancer out and left one branch with a few seeds starting

I then check it a few times daily and no more nanna flowers came and only one section of one brach seeded out. the rest of the plant was off the hook yummy

I ended up with 71 seeds and the rest of plant was perfect are these seeds now feminized seeds bc it pollinated itself?

Are they any good or will they have nannas in there gentics like i some of in house bannas does

anyone want some nanna slurricane beans from a plant that pollinated itself let me know i give them to you


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 5, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> She is seeded up real bad. Were you wanting no seeds?


No didn't want any seeds, kind of sick of popping beans at the moment, i have enough strains and seeds also have access to some solid clones, haha these ones weren't those though, lol.


thenotsoesoteric said:


> To be fair, regs herm too.


 Definitely agree, just stating what has worked for me. I haven't gotten any herms with regs, I have gotten a few when running fems years back. I'm in no way shitting on fems, I have grown fire with fems and have friends that grow mostly fems with great results. I'm just sticking with what works for me. Ive also wondered if my friend could've mislabeled cuts but no use in thinking about that now.
I'll probably run fems at some point again, the purple platinum candy will become very tempting soon, just will keep a close eye.


----------



## Shane20chromosomeswh (Apr 5, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I decided to try (fems) I have been running (spice of life) for years and I want to save my remaining SOL stash to me they are gold to me
> 
> I missed a nanna on my slurricane and it self pollinated but i got in there like a noob doctor and cut the cancer out and left one branch with a few seeds starting
> 
> ...


That’s whats up I’m always down for seeds man [email protected]


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 5, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> No didn't want any seeds, kind of sick of popping beans at the moment, i have enough strains and seeds also have access to some solid clones, haha these ones weren't those though, lol.
> Definitely agree, just stating what has worked for me. I haven't gotten any herms with regs, I have gotten a few when running fems years back. I'm in no way shitting on fems, I have grown fire with fems and have friends that grow mostly fems with great results. I'm just sticking with what works for me. Ive also wondered if my friend could've mislabeled cuts but no use in thinking about that now.
> I'll probably run fems at some point again, the purple platinum candy will become very tempting soon, just will keep a close eye.


I feel you on that. I do know a lot of the strains that herm easily were usually not tested before they were released. In house doesn't really test their gear before they release and I believe Archive didn't test his version of slurricane before he released those either. 

If you run fems again just be weary of the newest releases seeing as those seem to be where the horror stories mostly come from.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 5, 2019)

Are these seeds now fem seeds tho?

and are the genetic fawkkked or they just gonna be plants that need to check for nanners and pull them as needed?

can you pm me email


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 5, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I feel you on that. I do know a lot of the strains that herm easily were usually not tested before they were released. In house doesn't really test their gear before they release and I believe Archive didn't test his version of slurricane before he released those either.
> 
> If you run fems again just be weary of the newest releases seeing as those seem to be where the horror stories mostly come from.


Ya man there's so many strains(good strains) getting chucked with other strains, not tested. Then throw nice some pics on insta, people loving it. Then boom $200 a 10pk. Granted I snagged these as clones from bcp seed plant grown from buddy, also have to say I have lemon lime punch that looks solid. My buddies ihg lemon lime punch is fire. Just pointing out a generality.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 6, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I decided to try (fems) I have been running (spice of life) for years and I want to save my remaining SOL stash to me they are gold to me
> 
> I missed a nanna on my slurricane and it self pollinated but i got in there like a noob doctor and cut the cancer out and left one branch with a few seeds starting
> 
> ...


I'm all set with seeds man but thankyou. Also you got lucky and should be good if you can stay on top of your plants by plucking any new nanners. Just make sure your room doesn't have any light leaks, extreme temps. IHG seems a tad bit finicky.
So my black cherry punch Did Not have any visible nanners on, near or in most cases at the bottom of a the bud. But they were a little deeper in the bud/flowers. Then my nice purp hue colas started pushing visible beans out of bud/calyx and that was that- chop ,chop. Even going into 5 weeks the bcp seemed so far along that they could have been trimmed, dried and somewhat salvaged, but I didn't bother, I have plants ready to go in flower very shortly. So on to the next thing. I'll post some pics of the lemon lime punch in the upcoming weeks. Don't want to be filling the IHG thread with pics of the black cherry punch herm that was my fault. Just want to give a heads up- these girls do not handle stress well! Few pics of some herm'd up colas. These pics are of a bottom/side branch. It's just a lil after halfway, beginning of week 5. Even though she threw seeds, plant was fucking beautiful, beginning week 5-


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 6, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm all set with seeds man but thankyou. Also you got lucky and should be good if you can stay on top of your plants by plucking any new nanners. Just make sure your room doesn't have any light leaks, extreme temps. IHG seems a tad bit finicky.
> So my black cherry punch Did Not have any visible nanners on, near or in most cases at the bottom of a the bud. But they were a little deeper in the bud/flowers. Then my nice purp hue colas started pushing visible beans out of bud/calyx and that was that- chop ,chop. Even going into 5 weeks the bcp seemed so far along that they could have been trimmed, dried and somewhat salvaged, but I didn't bother, I have plants ready to go in flower very shortly. So on to the next thing. I'll post some pics of the lemon lime punch in the upcoming weeks. Don't want to be filling the IHG thread with pics of the black cherry punch herm that was my fault. Just want to give a heads up- these girls do not handle stress well! Few pics of some herm'd up colas. These pics are of a bottom/side branch. It's just a lil after halfway, beginning of week 5. Even though she threw seeds, plant was fucking beautiful, beginning week 5-View attachment 4313127 View attachment 4313129 View attachment 4313130


yeah IHG Is going to have to be checked daily for nannas can not risk it 

so if fem plant self pollinates i have in bred fem slurricane seeds

Im going to give them away and tell people to check for nanners and i will name them in bred nanna slurricane


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> Banana cake is going to be my first IHG run....
> Just sounds like a really nice cross.


I just picked up a pack of Banana cake can you post a pic of them in flower? Do you like how its going so far?


----------



## southernguy99 (Apr 8, 2019)

So what you guys thought on Slurrican (dosido x purple punch) Looking at picking some up is it a decent strain, taste etc, do they generally hermie bad


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 8, 2019)

southernguy99 said:


> So what you guys thought on Slurrican (dosido x purple punch) Looking at picking some up is it a decent strain, taste etc, do they generally hermie bad


I really enjoyed the smoke but you got to monitor for nanners almost daily or it will self pollinate

I think he is way over rated! IHG will eventually go into guinness world records for the following 

-most pollen chucked by a single person 
-most untested strains sold


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Apr 9, 2019)

I took this sluricane out from 18hrs light and put it under 14hrs. If flowers then I can keep it outside and safely flower and have it done before July. If it doesnt work, I will finish it up indoors. Any guesses on if its going to start flowering with 14/10?


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 9, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> I took this sluricane out from 18hrs light and put it under 14hrs. If flowers then I can keep it outside and safely flower and have it done before July. If it doesnt work, I will finish it up indoors. Any guesses on if its going to start flowering with 14/10?
> 
> View attachment 4314963



That strain has been throwing nanners it does not like stress of any kind or to be root bound

I would just keep it inside put it in a larger pot trim up the lower branches and check for in house bannnnnnanas almost daily

I would go straight into 12/12 in a bigger pot


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Apr 9, 2019)

Thats a 10 gal pot of coco, its plenty big. Im not stressing it out at all, it has a great environment. Just cause someone somewhere on the internet got some herms on their plants doesnt worry me. They could be terrible at growing for all I know.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 9, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Thats a 10 gal pot of coco, its plenty big. Im not stressing it out at all, it has a great environment. Just cause someone somewhere on the internet got some herms on their plants doesnt worry me. They could be terrible at growing for all I know.


looks like a 2 gal might be my phone or the angle if you go read threw this thread you see atleast 4-5 with slurricane issues

and a bunch of other IHG herming out


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Apr 9, 2019)

I just up potted it from 5 to 10gal and moved it into the greenhouse which also has a grow lamp. Its a standard pro cal #10 pot. I would just run it in side but want to experiment and see if I can get a spring crop here. It should work. This shit stinks up my house too, so its much better if I can flower outdoors.


----------



## OldGrower (Apr 11, 2019)

In House may be a chucker but oh what talent he has. Have grown some of his strains and . Pricey but great. Here is PScoutV2 and PKB for your pleasure at 6 weeks, hydro, HGV nutes, 22 sq ft under 1000 true watts led no co2 enjoy


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 11, 2019)

OldGrower said:


> In House may be a chucker but oh what talent he has. Have grown some of his strains and . Pricey but great. Here is PScoutV2 and PKB for your pleasure at 6 weeks, hydro, HGV nutes, 22 sq ft under 1000 true watts led no co2 enjoy




There is some real fire but he will never get respect like other growers until he changes his game up

I am still running 3 of his strains now and i just popped nanna cake

I have been running IHG for last 2.5 years and have over a dozen strains

During that same time I have grown dozens of bodhi splice of life mephisto archive ethos and a few others

I have spent money to convert a house I provide perfect condition for my plants

I would guess during this time well over 300 plants and I have had 4 IHG strains throw nanners try to self pollinate

if i did not catch it could have been a huge loss or cause problems

A bunch of growers have lost alot of money using IHG

People will smaller grows or tent grow usually catch it so its not a big deal

I was huge IHG fan its a shame he could be one of the top and most respected but he dont care about anything but pumpin strains out and making $$


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Apr 11, 2019)

So he isnt a master breeder. Big deal. What matters is you start with good known clones and then breed them. This is a perfectly acceptable way to make good seeds. Thats all I care about. I dont care if the guy isn't doing anything fancy. The most important thing is IHG has access to all the different strains in clone form.


----------



## Mullalulla (Apr 11, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> So he isnt a master breeder. Big deal. What matters is you start with good known clones and then breed them. This is a perfectly acceptable way to make good seeds. Thats all I care about. I dont care if the guy isn't doing anything fancy. The most important thing is IHG has access to all the different strains in clone form.


Exactly. This .. "he'll never get the RESPECT" "hes not a MASTER BREEDER WITH ALL THE RESPECT" 

I swear, people have a bone to pick with the dude cause he has stuff they want at a price they dont want to pay.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Apr 11, 2019)

The other thing is people doing big grows find a good plant and clone it. So that part is up to you. You get some bad plants, yank them. You know your odds are high of getting a good one if you start with good genetics. Thats all I care about. I hope he keeps pumping out more crosses and makes money. Good for him, good for me! Supply meet demand. You dont wanna buy it, no problems theres plenty of other seeds for sale.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 11, 2019)

2-3 seed banks have removed his products and a cup winning breeder who also owns seed bank personally telling his customers not to buy IHG anymore

One of largest most respected seed bank in Oregon removed his entire line and they were one of his verified banks

Ride that hype train if you want I was on it for awhile 

I live on upper east side of manhattan in a deluxe apartment in da skyyyy 300$ a pack is mute point

I get there are a lot of haters and scammers looking for a free packs of beans but there are some legit problems in some of his genetics


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 11, 2019)

very few of his strains have big buds it seems. all small forum cut looking yielders.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Apr 11, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> 2-3 seed banks have removed his products and a cup winning breeder who also owns seed bank personally telling his customers not to buy IHG anymore
> 
> One of largest most respected seed bank in Oregon removed his entire line and they were one of his verified banks
> 
> ...


I know what you are saying and my other posts werent really direct to you in particular. I just dont give a fuck about the politics of cannabis seeds. I just want good DNA. And dude, no one cares if you live in a high rise appartment. That sounds really douchey.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 11, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> I know what you are saying and my other posts werent really direct to you in particular. I just dont give a fuck about the politics of cannabis seeds. I just want good DNA. And dude, no one cares if you live in a high rise appartment. That sounds really douchey.


It probably does your right It was not meant for you tho . The guy make it seem like price has anything to do with it if the genetics were sound I would pay whatever


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Apr 11, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> It probably does your right It was not meant for you tho . The guy make it seem like price has anything to do with it if the genetics were sound I would pay whatever


Alright you're cool then. For what its worth, I wont pay 300$ for a pack of seeds either. Theres too many other good strains out there for half the price. I think we can agree on that. My IHG seeds have been pretty stellar though so far. Ive been growing weed for 20 years and his are some of the best plants Ive ever seen. 

One thing I noticed now is a lot of strains all kind of look similar with some purple in them and the same stature and trichome coverage etc. Its like a lot of strains out there are all very similar just different names. 

It seemed like weed now is really potent and frosty but a lot of the old flavors and smells we used to get in the 90s are gone.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 12, 2019)

I said it before and I will say it again..IHG best gear was when this thread started. I stopped buying in house long ago.

50 bucks a pack for his regs was worth it..his black cherry pie bx1 was outstanding. Along with the crosses of it I grew. 

No interest whatsoever in his new shit


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Apr 14, 2019)

I grabbed a couple packs just for shits and giggles, most the time if you just wait he has a (30-40% ) sale on his gear. I paid 230$ for Dolato and Grape Marmalade from one vendor (less than 10$ a seed) and I 120$ for jelly cocktail (less than 10$ a seed). I haven't ran his gear before, I would agree that at normal price his gear is pricey . I don't discriminate until I run it personally. His strains do look cookieesque but that's okay, his platinum seems to add frost to anything


----------



## sethimus (Apr 15, 2019)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> his black cherry pie bx1 was outstanding


still got a pack  and some cherry gorilla v1, saving them for when i have a more permanent setup


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 15, 2019)

Does anyone know if inhouse released Ogkb x Purple Hulk ?


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 15, 2019)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I grabbed a couple packs just for shits and giggles, most the time if you just wait he has a (30-40% ) sale on his gear. I paid 230$ for Dolato and Grape Marmalade from one vendor (less than 10$ a seed) and I 120$ for jelly cocktail (less than 10$ a seed). I haven't ran his gear before, I would agree that at normal price his gear is pricey . I don't discriminate until I run it personally. His strains do look cookieesque but that's okay, his platinum seems to add frost to anything


Keep close eye on the Grape Marm its one of the strains that throws nanners and tries to self pollinate BUT if u get a good one its super


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 15, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Does anyone know if inhouse released Ogkb x Purple Hulk ?


should be one of the 56 new untested strains about to drop


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 15, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> should be one of the 56 new untested strains about to drop


This was a strain he made in 2015. I tested some of his purple hulks for him back then. I had an ogkb x purple hulk he gave to me. I'm wondering if those where released. The gear from him that I tested came out fine too. 

How do you figure he doesn't test his gear or have chosen testers?

You are new too these forums, I have not seen you on others! 

It's not cool to invent stories as other people take them for truth.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 15, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This was a strain he made in 2015. I tested some of his purple hulks for him back then. I had an ogkb x purple hulk he gave to me. I'm wondering if those where released. The gear from him that I tested came out fine too.
> 
> How do you figure he doesn't test his gear or have chosen testers?
> 
> ...



Looooool


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 15, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> Looooool


Lol dude all you new people to these forums making up False Reports. 

You have no clout around these parts!

People growing less then 5 years, if you had been growing longer you would have been on a forum point blank period.

Only kids right lol at something not substantive.

Dude just said 56 untested strains and made up a lie. One thing be clear on what you say, people see these threads 5 years later.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 15, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Lol dude all you knew people to these forums making up False Reports.
> 
> You have no clout around these parts!
> 
> ...


Lol ok toolio u not worth a response i just click ignore button been buying his beans for years

I do not care about your opinion or your clout

And just like that your gone puff


----------



## Mullalulla (Apr 15, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> Lol ok toolio u not worth a response i just click ignore button been buying his beans for years
> 
> I do not care about your opinion or your clout



So you have been buying his beans for years ... and now .. right now all of a sudden, noone else should cause he doesnt test anything ... what ?


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 15, 2019)

Mullalulla said:


> So you have been buying his beans for years ... and now .. right now all of a sudden, noone else should cause he doesnt test anything ... what ?


Go back read a few pages a bunch of seed banks are pulling his line

multi people are complaining of certain strains throwing nanners not just me

I have spent thousands on his gear and used to be huge fan and supporter


----------



## Mullalulla (Apr 15, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> Go back read a few pages a bunch of seed banks are pulling his line
> 
> multi people are complaining of certain strains throwing nanners not just me
> 
> I have spent thousands on his gear and used to be huge fan and supporter


ok but what banks are pulling his gear ? all the big ones I check still have it .. hell he has more gear on most banks than other breeders ? everyone complains about nanners and herms from all the breeders using the latest cuts and stuff, its part of the game ... 

if you are thinking about popping 12 seeds from any breeder now a days and thinking about going the whole grow not checking for inter sex traits ... well .. got bad news for ya.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 15, 2019)

Mullalulla said:


> So you have been buying his beans for years ... and now .. right now all of a sudden, noone else should cause he doesnt test anything ... what ?


EXACTLY people be bullshitting all the time. Dude said 56 untested strains and then becomes pu$$Y. Just like @thenotsoesoteric ! That took a few of my old pictures and post them up.

Still have it out for you @thenotsoesoteric since the Hisen thread!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 15, 2019)

Mullalulla said:


> ok but what banks are pulling his gear ? all the big ones I check still have it .. hell he has more gear on most banks than other breeders ? everyone complains about nanners and herms from all the breeders using the latest cuts and stuff, its part of the game ...
> 
> if you are thinking about popping 12 seeds from any breeder now a days and thinking about going the whole grow not checking for inter sex traits ... well .. got bad news for ya.


There are no banks pulling His Gear. He is a liar. People invent things, I just spoke to Neptune and they said they are continuing too stock his gear. This Clown came in here and made up bullshit.

He should name at least 3 seed banks taking away his gear. All of a sudden this clown states that he has been growing his gear for years AFTER I wrote I recieved his stuff in 2015. New member, no actually pictures of hermie on various strains to back this up. Tell this clown to leave! Pictures or it never happend!

Who spends thousands on gear that hermie on them? His story is not adding up! Does a person continue to purchase gear year after year of hermie. Stop all the lies and show 5 seed packs you have or 10 seed packs. These lame dudes man! When you Call them Out THEY FREEZE UP, can't show and prove.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 15, 2019)

lmao the 56 was obviously a joke the guy chucks so much pollen

and come out with so many untested stains

many bank in us removed him go look im not gonna do work for clowns some names are in this thread

if you didnt know my post about being in the new 56 strains drop was a joke you dumb


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2019)

I never posted pics of anyones shit except my own.

I did however clown on those shitty ass plants that evergreen posted of l2k's. Funny shit

I believe l2k starting talking down to people about their financial situations, or else I never would have given l2k a second thought.

I did say post something that looks better than my lvtk, and Im still waiting...


----------



## Mullalulla (Apr 15, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> many bank in us removed him go look im not gonna do work for clowns some names are in this thread


again, bullshit. Such a stupid response ... when you make stupid claims you have to have a source that goes with that .. we are not going to take anything your broken English writing ass says seriously. 

Watch i'll give you an example ... 

Guys, guys guys .... Dieseltech's father for years use to suck off gypsies for change to feed his heroin addiction. Go look .. I am not lieing .. take my word on it. I have seen it. I could show you all but why would I back up these baseless facts I am throwing around like gospel? 

No one's taking you seriously dude. No one believes your rants about spending 1000's on gear .. Most likely you are growing in a 3x3 at most and got a herm and are now bent on taking it out on the breeder ? Thats closer to home right ?


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 15, 2019)

Mullalulla said:


> again, bullshit. Such a stupid response ... when you make stupid claims you have to have a source that goes with that .. we are not going to take anything your broken English writing ass says seriously.
> 
> Watch i'll give you an example ...
> 
> ...


Im not gonna answer something that I and many other have stated in this thread

I do i care what you think I could take pics now off all my packs and my grow room but your nothing to me

And i see no reason to waste my time

you want to ride the dick of a garbage over hyped self pollinating genetics line more power too ya

I bough his gear ran it had many talks with him i can say what i want


----------



## genuity (Apr 15, 2019)

Banana cake 1 & 2 of 4
 
 
They growing,nothing special really yet..


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 15, 2019)

genuity said:


> Banana cake 1 & 2 of 4
> View attachment 4318193
> View attachment 4318195
> They growing,nothing special really yet..


Thanks for the update appreciate it


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 15, 2019)

i consider myself an extremely experienced grower and major bean hoarder.

IHG is below average to me. Ive ran over 10 strains of his. all cookie leaning flavorless, terpless, b grade. looks wise frosty... seems like there is something with his process that makes all strains look similar or some shit. tiny buds.

besides slurricane and black cherry punch, does he have any strains highly regarded or strains other breeders use?

nope. thousands of crosses by now. thousands of herm reports. only a couple winners. I can do better by end of summer probably.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 15, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i consider myself an extremely experienced grower and major bean hoarder.
> 
> IHG is below average to me. Ive ran over 10 strains of his. all cookie leaning flavorless, terpless, b grade. looks wise frosty... seems like there is something with his process that makes all strains look similar or some shit. tiny buds.
> 
> ...


exactly


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 15, 2019)

IGH hype riders dont even care about the fact IGH spreadin the herm around like no other


Mullalulla said:


> ok but what banks are pulling his gear ? all the big ones I check still have it .. hell he has more gear on most banks than other breeders ? everyone complains about nanners and herms from all the breeders using the latest cuts and stuff, its part of the game ...
> 
> just easier to add you to ignore list then to try explain
> 
> ...


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 16, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> IGH hype riders dont even care about the fact IGH spreadin the herm around like no other


ya I got rid of most of my friends ihg clones he gave me. Kept 1 lemon lime punch thats legit. There's so much fire out there that you can run that are not going run a chance to herm. Im running thug pug and DVG and I love they're strains. My environment is dialed in now with co2 and 24kbtu mini split so I could've tried to run the black cherry punch again but the fact that all 3 clones from the same bcp clone herm'd up it just wasn't worth it to me. They didn't even get stressed out that bad. My sherb breath that was in there with them at the same time look fire and have no sign of herms. The sherb went through the same stress.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Apr 16, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> IGH hype riders dont even care about the fact IGH spreadin the herm around like no other


Damn that’s crazy you say that. My Golato 45 had some balls on it. Took them off and haven’t seen anymore but damn


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 16, 2019)

ganjaman87 said:


> Damn that’s crazy you say that. My Golato 45 had some balls on it. Took them off and haven’t seen anymore but damn


Imagine if that plans was mixed in with 100+ others ones and you did not catch it 

I do not care what anyone says I would suggest going over all IHG gear with a fine tooth comb 

People bust my balls but i been bc i am noob to site and english sucks

IHG is like advanced nutrients overrated HYPE


----------



## Serverchris (Apr 16, 2019)

If your going to buy any inhouse gear or any gear for that matter take the time to do an internet/Instagram search of the strain your interested in to make sure that their are alot of documented problem free grows. He has some really good stuff but I'd be cautious on what strains you choose but that goes for most any breeder in my opinion (other than dominion). I've yet to see bad plants out of 5 different strains of dominion so I highly recommend that to new growers and old growers both.


----------



## OldGrower (Apr 17, 2019)

Here is a photo of Platinum Scout V2. She was hiding in the back of my grow. So frosty looks like she molded. Very low yield and small buds. Seed run of PS and PKB. Enjoy


----------



## DangerDavez (Apr 17, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> If your going to buy any inhouse gear or any gear for that matter take the time to do an internet/Instagram search of the strain your interested in to make sure that their are alot of documented problem free grows. He has some really good stuff but I'd be cautious on what strains you choose but that goes for most any breeder in my opinion (other than dominion). I've yet to see bad plants out of 5 different strains of dominion so I highly recommend that to new growers and old growers both.


Good piece of advice. In House has had herm issues in the past. They have some great stuff but I wouldn't exactly call it stable.

For new growers I would certainly not recommend inhouse and this is coming from someone who is very happy with his stuff. Bodhi or Joti would be my picks


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 17, 2019)

OldGrower said:


> Here is a photo of Platinum Scout V2. She was hiding in the back of my grow. So frosty looks like she molded. Very low yield and small buds. Seed run of PS and PKB. EnjoyView attachment 4319033


Sigh I was thinking of running the pack I have had for a year or so


DangerDavez said:


> Good piece of advice. In House has had herm issues in the past. They have some great stuff but I wouldn't exactly call it stable.


I would check RIU over IG bunch hype riders on IG


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 17, 2019)

And I got one of the dreaded unlucky 13 packs so I ate one

I’m gonna pop a bunch of autos and two more ihg strains

Might as well run them out


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Apr 17, 2019)

I follow this thread cause i am finishing my first indoor with in house stuff. Somes complain about herma seems legit, but it's the fate of all modern breeder that breed cookies. As it was already said don't forget it's most probably a hermie cross at the beginning, for GG4 it's a double hermie cross so...
I am finishing 12x Divine Jelly, seems to me like a wounderfull plant in every part, no hermie. Also harvest 7 Zilky Zmooth (7/9 female , no hermie, buds are fine and dense, not big yielder and structure is meh, but taste seems legit. Also got 6 Bluenana freebie, one hermie pretty hard, i just remove the naner, one other very slightly on a small bud. Except these hermie problem i am pretty impressed with what i got.

I run some american breeder for some time, what i do the most was bodhi, and don't fool yourself i got hermie with him to, with it's ogkb x 88g13hp freebies. So saying "i recomand bodhi to newbie if you don't want hermie" is not true, you need to know what you are growing and you always have a chance with cookie. It's the same conversation is on all breeder thread, archive, exotic... they are all chuncker that spread hermie over the world... It's seems it's impossible to stop the haters and beans politic.

At least it's less stupid that saying "i don't buy ihg for 15 years and it's became shit"... If you don't grow his stuff how you know it's suck. So stupid. You can complain that it's expensive, yes, but shit you don't know. And it's not that expensive, i paid 150$ for 12 divine jelly feminized, it's 2x regular pack, so 75$ for a regular, same price as bodhi...


----------



## Mullalulla (Apr 17, 2019)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> I follow this thread cause i am finishing my first indoor with in house stuff. Somes complain about herma seems legit, but it's the fate of all modern breeder that breed cookies. As it was already said don't forget it's most probably a hermie cross at the beginning, for GG4 it's a double hermie cross so...
> I am finishing 12x Divine Jelly, seems to me like a wounderfull plant in every part, no hermie. Also harvest 7 Zilky Zmooth (7/9 female , no hermie, buds are fine and dense, not big yielder and structure is meh, but taste seems legit. Also got 6 Bluenana freebie, one hermie pretty hard, i just remove the naner, one other very slightly on a small bud. Except these hermie problem i am pretty impressed with what i got.
> 
> I run some american breeder for some time, what i do the most was bodhi, and don't fool yourself i got hermie with him to, with it's ogkb x 88g13hp freebies. So saying "i recomand bodhi to newbie if you don't want hermie" is not true, you need to know what you are growing and you always have a chance with cookie. It's the same conversation is on all breeder thread, archive, exotic... they are all chuncker that spread hermie over the world... It's seems it's impossible to stop the haters and beans politic.
> ...


Exactly. This is what I ment to say and didnt get it across rite. Anyway Ill have next monday some pics of my Plat punch remix X Plat kush mints ... which was a freebie and .. well you'll see the pics next week.


----------



## DangerDavez (Apr 17, 2019)

It's not that others can't herm. It's just that in house uses genetics that are know to herm to breed a lot of their gear whereas Bodhi for example has a few cuts that are tested and have no herm traits which he breeds with random other stuff which occasionally can have her traits. The risk of herming is much lower.

Not gonna bash inhouse too much. I've found a keeper in their Dosi pie. I just wouldn't recommend it to most grower who have a small space and plan on running from seed everytime or for large ops.

Really would be nice if more people stepped up and bothered stabilizing strains. I realize it's a lot of work and time consuming but it would be nice. Seems that it's just not feasible from a financial stand point when everyone just wants the latest and greatest. The hype is just that. Hype


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 17, 2019)

DangerDavez said:


> It's not that others can't herm. It's just that in house uses genetics that are know to herm.
> 
> Really would be nice if more people stepped up and bothered stabilizing strains. I realize it's a lot of work and time consuming but it would be nice.


^ Its really not to much to ask, to test and stabilize strains when you are charging $200/ for 10pk of beans. lol. Feel bad for the new or small growers who are dropping half their check on a 10pk. Then again you have to do your homework, don't just fall for the hype. I am probably going to pop a pack of purple platinum candy soon, so I will post some updates of that and the lemon lime punch cut I have. I got my last ihg strain- black cherry punch from my idiot buddy who probably mislabeled clones, so I have to give them another shot.


----------



## DangerDavez (Apr 17, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> ^ Its really not to much to ask, to test and stabilize strains when you are charging $200/ for 10pk of beans. lol. Feel bad for the new or small growers who are dropping half their check on a 10pk. Then again you have to do your homework, don't just fall for the hype. I am probably going to pop a pack of purple platinum candy soon, so I will post some updates of that and the lemon lime punch cut I have. I got my last ihg strain- black cherry punch from my idiot buddy who probably mislabeled clones, so I have to give them another shot.


I like what useful seeds does where they give out some packs to test out before officially releasing it. Nothing wrong with chucking if you take the time to test it. Don't have time? Others will gladly do it for you


----------



## Serverchris (Apr 17, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> Sigh I was thinking of running the pack I have had for a year or so
> 
> 
> I would check RIU over IG bunch hype riders on IG


Your following the wrong people on Instagram then. You will find 100 times more pictures of grows on Instagram than here. Shit most strains you would be lucky to find even one picture of on this whole forum.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 18, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> Your following the wrong people on Instagram then. You will find 100 times more pictures of grows on Instagram than here. Shit most strains you would be lucky to find even one picture of on this whole forum.


I'm not on instagram


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 18, 2019)

DangerDavez said:


> It's not that others can't herm. It's just that in house uses genetics that are know to herm to breed a lot of their gear whereas Bodhi for example has a few cuts that are tested and have no herm traits which he breeds with random other stuff which occasionally can have her traits. The risk of herming is much lower.
> 
> Not gonna bash inhouse too much. I've found a keeper in their Dosi pie. I just wouldn't recommend it to most grower who have a small space and plan on running from seed everytime or for large ops.
> 
> Really would be nice if more people stepped up and bothered stabilizing strains. I realize it's a lot of work and time consuming but it would be nice. Seems that it's just not feasible from a financial stand point when everyone just wants the latest and greatest. The hype is just that. Hype


Hes is just a l


Serverchris said:


> Your following the wrong people on Instagram then. You will find 100 times more pictures of grows on Instagram than here. Shit most strains you would be lucky to find even one picture of on this whole forum.


I am a little older and not on Ig much so i guess times changes and I stand corrected

I will try to check it out again


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Apr 18, 2019)

DangerDavez said:


> It's not that others can't herm. It's just that in house uses genetics that are know to herm to breed a lot of their gear whereas Bodhi for example has a few cuts that are tested and have no herm traits which he breeds with random other stuff which occasionally can have her traits. The risk of herming is much lower.
> 
> Not gonna bash inhouse too much. I've found a keeper in their Dosi pie. I just wouldn't recommend it to most grower who have a small space and plan on running from seed everytime or for large ops.
> 
> Really would be nice if more people stepped up and bothered stabilizing strains. I realize it's a lot of work and time consuming but it would be nice. Seems that it's just not feasible from a financial stand point when everyone just wants the latest and greatest. The hype is just that. Hype


When you say he uses genetic that are known to herm... well i think it depends on every cut, and every "hype" breeder like him or archive, exotic etc use the same thing. People always want new things and this kind of breeder just don't have the time to test and stabilize everything. Even Bodhi have a lot of strain and 90% of what he offers is F1... Ok Bodhi use often proven mâle but i'm sure it's GG4 and Cookie hybrid are not different, as i got the proff with these ogkb freebies. At least IHG seems to use cut that has been rework, for exemple for the zilky zmooth it's zcube and not the original zkittles, same for the gelato he didn't use the original cuts much, and prefer waiting it's divine gelato to make lot of cross. Also IHG seems to be able to work genetic beyond F2, as he said he will release the black cherry pie F4.
I don't think i ever saw archive offer more than a F2, and i cannot stop laghing when i read the explanation of how exotic genetic's mike did with it's the cube (i'm not even sure sure the guy understand how genetic work, and neither is able to do more than a BX). So when i read some farmers that have more than 100+ plant saying here that they don't want to run IHG anymore cause they are afraid of herm, i would say two things : 
Firstly i handle 50 plant when i made a selection, it's illegal here in france and i do it for myself only, if something herm i would see it, give me a farm and full time to work on my plants and i won't cry to monitor my plants every days... You guys don't understand how lucky you are 
Secondly don't buy grow cookies from any breeders if you are afraid of herms, as it's not only ihg but all hype breeders out there, and also don't buy F1 hybrid, wait for F3-4 because you never know 

It is sure that in the best world, breeders should offer F3-F4 of their cross, but they need years and often skill they don't have to do so. I don't think we'll see that soon.


----------



## DangerDavez (Apr 18, 2019)

th6_s6t6nist said:


> When you say he uses genetic that are known to herm... well i think it depends on every cut, and every "hype" breeder like him or archive, exotic etc use the same thing. People always want new things and this kind of breeder just don't have the time to test and stabilize everything. Even Bodhi have a lot of strain and 90% of what he offers is F1... Ok Bodhi use often proven mâle but i'm sure it's GG4 and Cookie hybrid are not different, as i got the proff with these ogkb freebies. At least IHG seems to use cut that has been rework, for exemple for the zilky zmooth it's zcube and not the original zkittles, same for the gelato he didn't use the original cuts much, and prefer waiting it's divine gelato to make lot of cross. Also IHG seems to be able to work genetic beyond F2, as he said he will release the black cherry pie F4.
> I don't think i ever saw archive offer more than a F2, and i cannot stop laghing when i read the explanation of how exotic genetic's mike did with it's the cube (i'm not even sure sure the guy understand how genetic work, and neither is able to do more than a BX). So when i read some farmers that have more than 100+ plant saying here that they don't want to run IHG anymore cause they are afraid of herm, i would say two things :
> Firstly i handle 50 plant when i made a selection, it's illegal here in france and i do it for myself only, if something herm i would see it, give me a farm and full time to work on my plants and i won't cry to monitor my plants every days... You guys don't understand how lucky you are
> Secondly don't buy grow cookies from any breeders if you are afraid of herms, as it's not only ihg but all hype breeders out there, and also don't buy F1 hybrid, wait for F3-4 because you never know
> ...


Good post. I agree with all of it.

Like I said, I'm not gonna bash inhouse because everyone does it now or they get left behind in this arms race. My post is not directed at inhouse but instead the the market as a whole. It's certainly not their fault that consumers all ride the hype wave.

A lot of their other strains are fantastic. Dosi Pie is what I run and it's the easiest thing I have to grow and the results are great. These are the strains that should be hyped up and not the herm prone cookies


----------



## Serverchris (Apr 18, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm not on instagram


I just joined to look at grows and follow breeders, I've never posted anything on there myself.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Apr 20, 2019)

i see all the hype around IHG last year, so I bought a pack of there 33rd degree to see if they anygood, I only ran 2 of the seeds as gnat larvae ate the others so a pretty shit start BUT both pheno came out my best plants I've seen or grown out, no nuts or nanners ect I've shared pics in this thread of them both, they were that good I bought another pack and now running whole garden of them, Thc n terps were amazing everything you'd want from a gelato cross, both phenos had exact same terps ect too, you may think your room is dialled in but if you running multi strains,what's dialled in for 1 strain might not be for another, I had that last run (multi strain)everything dialled in but 1 of my gg4 (dinafem) hermied out of 9 plants, sometimes you get some finicky phenos that need sumink the others don't


----------



## Breedingbull (Apr 24, 2019)

Platinum Tahoe aka eternal og 


Almost that time again brochachos where I plaster this thread with beautiful cob grown in-house genetics pics 
they are almost to the point of putting weight on but here’s some I threw in mega early to just run out bc I wasn’t keeping to make room for new hype 
Orakle aka Urkle x Tahoe 

Wish I took a clone think of the most flavorful og that coats your mouth then just overload it with sweetness that’s what this cut does total sleeper all my homies slept on it I was glad bc it tasted so good was deff a treat smoking it all myself 

Another orakle 


This plant is growing so funky looking orakle line was a bit weird but deff had some uniqueness in there 


To the respect of the herm debate Iv ran into some in house herms but I think my environment puts positive stress that makes plants grow nice bc I noticed everything is the best I ever grew but nanners and even full ass sacks my Irene Apricot x jelly breathe freebies were mega herm but I do have a keeper that yields fire and is stable pics soon 

The punch mints as I call it platinum punch remix x plat kush mints freebies herms bad as fuck just had a heater seed alittle in my tent but I still have a keeper that was a crowd pleaser by far that I’ll keep running 

Za perm gave me slight issues but I found some unique plants in there one being my zkittlez og pheno that is revegging rough but will make it eventually 

I had one black cherry punch herm on me full male type shit but that was it. I ran so much in-house gear idk how you guys are getting no terps on his gear I had a mutant black cherry candy taste like the rawest fruity pebbles ever proud to say I had a frosty ass nyc chem f2 lady herm and I pollinated the mutant and got one healthy seed going as a test to see if herm pollen will make herms like everyone makes fun of me and says 

His jellien line was a tad over priced but I got the frostiest low yielding cookies ever I kept calling it MACs 2nd cousin and I got one yielding one that vegs to funny for me to keep 

Bruh his black cherry candy was heater alerts I’ll show all my hype soon I like reading everyone bitching tho herms suck I was screaming at my stoopid ass herm was mfkin punch mints but every pheno was heater 

I’ll put my money where my mouth is after my festival this weekend in Texas
I’ll start spamming in house genetics only he made a freebie bubba x gsc x purple hulk I got a fire ass bubba leaner the yields crazy 
I got some bitchin east coast sour diesel x bodhi goji og but I’ll only post if you beg 

Bottom line in house has some herms but I think it’s environmental issues as I believe that’s the case with me but idc ...for you big shot growers who can’t check all your cool plants ../you don’t have any friends or space yourself to run a 1 gallon pot under heavy stress to see how strains fair before you put into commercial settings ? I got homies in Maine and after I stress test/grow everything ..I gift to them to blow the fuck up they took my black cherry punch Gcut and blew it the fook out i am a noob compare to you guys but I dove into this very hard there hasn’t been much I haven’t had to deal with besides russets haha btw In-house genetics FTW still and I hope my run on sentences makes you skip over this post you don’t deserve real input ya nOOberT


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 24, 2019)

Tw BuLLY said:


> i see all the hype around IHG last year, so I bought a pack of there 33rd degree to see if they anygood, I only ran 2 of the seeds as gnat larvae ate the others so a pretty shit start BUT both pheno came out my best plants I've seen or grown out, no nuts or nanners ect I've shared pics in this thread of them both, they were that good I bought another pack and now running whole garden of them, Thc n terps were amazing everything you'd want from a gelato cross, both phenos had exact same terps ect too, you may think your room is dialled in but if you running multi strains,what's dialled in for 1 strain might not be for another, I had that last run (multi strain)everything dialled in but 1 of my gg4 (dinafem) hermied out of 9 plants, sometimes you get some finicky phenos that need sumink the others don't


That's definitely true brother.. I've seen some fire in house that my buddy ran. I'm running a cut of his lemon lime punch and shit is fire. My ihg that herm'd was do to him fucking up and mislabeling his clones, fucking putz.


----------



## SMT69 (Apr 24, 2019)

Thats some nice looking purple shit up there..killer



5 out 5 popped on some slurricane IX
....gimme one stable knocker, i'll be stokd


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Apr 24, 2019)

I got a sluricane ix seed going and just put it outdoors to flower 2 weeks ago. Its starting to flower now. Should be done by June.

I have it in a 10gal pot with half coco and half potting mix and doing organic fertilizer.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 24, 2019)

Breedingbull said:


> Platinum Tahoe aka eternal og
> View attachment 4322728
> 
> Almost that time again brochachos where I plaster this thread with beautiful cob grown in-house genetics pics
> ...


Let me get this Right. 3 Hermes
1 set of tiny flowers, some how you are calling this mac2 When you shouldn't that screws up Capulator's Lineage. 

Next thing you know you pass a cut of it under the Moniker Mac2 and everyone thinks it's that. Then they drop/rename it too "Mac"

So why are you so happy with In house ?

Black cherry candy is?


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 27, 2019)

Check your plants top to bottom constantly, that’s called being an experienced grower and if you’ve got too many to check don’t start from untested fem stock. It’s not rocket science here.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 27, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Let me get this Right. 3 Hermes
> 1 set of tiny flowers, some how you are calling this mac2 When you shouldn't that screws up Capulator's Lineage.
> 
> Next thing you know you pass a cut of it under the Moniker Mac2 and everyone thinks it's that. Then they drop/rename it too "Mac"
> ...


When someone searches Capulator or MAC on here your toxic ass posts come up constantly. I don't know why anyone would want to buy Capulator's work when his biggest fanbois attack people non stop day after day for simply saying MAC, even in jest. 

The amount of damage YOU do to his brand is unreal.... he'll never fucking see a god damn dime from me because of YOU. Get it yet?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 27, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> When someone searches Capulator or MAC on here your toxic ass posts come up constantly. I don't know why anyone would want to buy Capulator's work when his biggest fanbois attack people non stop day after day for simply saying MAC, even in jest.
> 
> The amount of damage YOU do to his brand is unreal.... he'll never fucking see a god damn dime from me because of YOU. Get it yet?


No I'm Stating the Obvious and Saying that Genetics made by Capulator is His Genetics. Others are that where not by him should be in the Pollen Chucked thread to avoid confusion.

The world has over seven billion people in it, nobody gives a shit if your purchase his brand or not!

The truth is He will Never see a $ dollar frOm you Because of You, you imbecile. Nobody forced you not to spend your money Man.

This grown ass man, just tried to blame another man, and said he Won't try something because a person wants lines to be pure. 

Sure buddy go right ahead!


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2019)

Banana cake is doing ok


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

genuity said:


> Banana cake is doing ok
> View attachment 4324045
> View attachment 4324046
> View attachment 4324047


any smells? and ty


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 27, 2019)

So I only managed 1 of 3 germ on black cherry punch BX1 freebies and of course my luck male. I’m gonna put him outside with a half a day shade right now. Hopefully he will stay in flower and give me a chance to check out his structure and maybe even drop some pollen before reveg.


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> any smells? and ty


Not really,got a lot of gas/chem smelling plants in the room..
But watering one day,I did get wiffs of sweet taffy like smells.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 27, 2019)

genuity said:


> Not really,got a lot of gas/chem smelling plants in the room..
> But watering one day,I did get wiffs of sweet taffy like smells.


I like the sounds of that


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 2, 2019)

Sluricane ix moved back indoors until weather clears up. nice shaped plant. I didnt top it or train it, Im going all natural with this plant.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> When someone searches Capulator or MAC on here your toxic ass posts come up constantly. I don't know why anyone would want to buy Capulator's work when his biggest fanbois attack people non stop day after day for simply saying MAC, even in jest.
> 
> The amount of damage YOU do to his brand is unreal.... he'll never fucking see a god damn dime from me because of YOU. Get it yet?


I was arguing with him for a bit but then was like "wtf am I doing even responding to this dude?" So on ignore he went. He can hang there with rob roy. 

Dude is a waste of time and energy, imo.


----------



## ganjaman87 (May 3, 2019)

Here’s one of my Golato 45 phenos at 6 weeks flower. Shit smells amazing I got 4 females 4 phenos and this one is gonna be my keeper. Huge difference between this and that bullshit nukeheads mid I got ripped off on


----------



## Breedingbull (May 3, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> No I'm Stating the Obvious and Saying that Genetics made by Capulator is His Genetics. Others are that where not by him should be in the Pollen Chucked thread to avoid confusion.
> 
> The world has over seven billion people in it, nobody gives a shit if your purchase his brand or not!
> 
> ...



Lol bruh you don’t wake a resting troll I’ll straight dookie on you I am the man 
 
Jellien aka (stardawgxaliencookies)from cap^_^ x in house jelly breathe sounds like a MAC cousin to me since the AC stands for alien cookies from cap aka jaws so this plant didn’t get cloned the jellien didn’t yield for me well at all 
Who wants a cut of caps Mac hit the dizzle jk this is a random pheno of jellien wow I bet I almost tricked you nerd but seriously I’ll go pic for pic any day with anyone who hates on in house this mf should be sending me freebies how much I spent and grew and toot for him 

my sister gave me massive lockout with a beautiful ph of 5.5 thank god I was only gone 5 days but I’ll still flex cus the buds still perrrttyy I’m just busy to be a photographer at the moment 

This young bull just had to troll this whipper snapper who prob grows those midsy jackwreck terps and thinks they poppin •_• 

IG grow insta (flavortown on your mom) if you wanna see all the mids my two years experience grows but I’ll flex more this weekend the lockout saddens me but oh well no more vacations til fall can’t beat my sister up for a ph meter screwing up


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 3, 2019)

Breedingbull said:


> Lol bruh you don’t wake a resting troll I’ll straight dookie on you I am the man
> View attachment 4327533
> Jellien aka (stardawgxaliencookies)from cap^_^ x in house jelly breathe sounds like a MAC cousin to me since the AC stands for alien cookies from cap aka jaws so this plant didn’t get cloned the jellien didn’t yield for me well at all View attachment 4327537
> Who wants a cut of caps Mac hit the dizzle jk this is a random pheno of jellien wow I bet I almost tricked you nerd but seriously I’ll go pic for pic any day with anyone who hates on in house this mf should be sending me freebies how much I spent and grew and toot for him
> ...


  
Got to keep a troll quiet especially when your nuggets are bigger then theirs. I like the size of your buds man.

You are showing me


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 3, 2019)

I must be getting old. I cant even understand half the shit you guys are writing or what you are on about.


----------



## Breedingbull (May 4, 2019)

Hey I could use co2 and vegbloom and get the same commercial looking nugs to but I’d still take my weak ass jellien Mac pheno over what you had and here’s some more in house I never claim to grow the best just know what good pot is 
Ballin black cherry candy 
 
Freebie Irene apricot x jelly breathe small dense ass buds that yield everywhere 

Weird ass orakle Tahoe x urkle 
 
This is actually a black cherry candy I thought orakle before 

Heater platinum Tahoe aka eternal og 
 
The yielding freakshow platinum Tahoe aka eternal og 

Fun ass black cherry candy she lockedout fast but rock hard nugs of cherry syrup gas  
Bubba kush dom bubba xforumxpurple hulk freebie


----------



## Breedingbull (May 4, 2019)

Herm bitch ass nibba platinum punch mints great plant great line unstable but heater never repotted this plant so she locked out fast 
 
This my elite platinum dolato screaming grape gusher gelato dosi funk she’s just starting to fatten up she turns to gold week 8 then finishes 9 this is 6 

This is a homies elite platinum gelato I don’t normally accept cuts from people but this was his in house elite so I took and it looks like a good one so far 

Permafrost x punch x zkittlez line unique terps smaller dense buds 

Platinum punch mints don’t yield much but dank as shit that mints gives punch terps some slap 

Platinum Tahoe aka eternal og finishes in few days yayyyyy 

This was a mislabel but deff in-house could be a eternal og I think but won’t know til I get a jar cure 
 
Zaperm aka perma x punch x zkittlez kinda like this pheno 

Not in house but had to show her off “lit in Vegas” forbidden fruit x king Louie bx7 
 

Yeeeeeet in-house flex hard haha should’ve waited til week 8 for better bud pics but oh well I’m gonna just lurk now til my next run I got some in-house freebie true og x platinum kush mints going and his divinity which is like his special divine gelato cut crossed to ogkb maybe 
I’m excited to see what kinda heaters that will bring I’m growing some other people’s gear and nothing looks like my in house gear I’m a fan boy but I think my popping seed reign is done


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 4, 2019)

Thats a cute tent. Did you buy it on amazon?


----------



## sethimus (May 5, 2019)

Breedingbull said:


> Lol bruh you don’t wake a resting troll I’ll straight dookie on you I am the man
> View attachment 4327533
> Jellien aka (stardawgxaliencookies)from cap^_^ x in house jelly breathe sounds like a MAC cousin to me since the AC stands for alien cookies from cap aka jaws so this plant didn’t get cloned the jellien didn’t yield for me well at all View attachment 4327537
> Who wants a cut of caps Mac hit the dizzle jk this is a random pheno of jellien wow I bet I almost tricked you nerd but seriously I’ll go pic for pic any day with anyone who hates on in house this mf should be sending me freebies how much I spent and grew and toot for him
> ...


didn't i gave you a lot of ......... the last time you had none? what happend to them?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 5, 2019)

Breedingbull said:


> Hey I could use co2 and vegbloom and get the same commercial looking nugs to but I’d still take my weak ass jellien Mac pheno over what you had and here’s some more in house I never claim to grow the best just know what good pot is
> Ballin black cherry candy
> View attachment 4328072
> Freebie Irene apricot x jelly breathe small dense ass buds that yield everywhere
> ...


 "use CO2 and Veg and bloom" lots of people that liked your comment above, well not lots, maybe one of them. Their buds are larger then yours and they do not use veg and bloom or c02. 

Dude you like to grow midget size Nugs, nickle size buds,


----------



## Breedingbull (May 5, 2019)

Walmart popup tent gang shit..I give my in-house cuts to commercial growers after I stress test with high ppms and 1400-1900 umols of light I just try to spread the dank and nay sayers of in house prevent that oh and They fetch 50% more then I ever could get with commercial looking buds 

 
Not much but it’s honest work for always doing 55 plus phenos at once by myself


I also don’t see prettier bud from any other breeder by far and anyone who is negative looks stupid bc I showed ballin ass in-house bud porn grown in 2 gallon pots and you just chirpin from the sidelines


----------



## OldGrower (May 6, 2019)

Platinumkb and pscout chopping this weekend


----------



## Breedingbull (May 6, 2019)

Heater alert for the post above !!! My commercial homies just sent me this today this is my G cut of BCP I gifted them last year I need to get them all my selections they grow so good


----------



## OldGrower (May 7, 2019)

Thanks everyone, will have more pics as the chop occurs. Should be interesting.

The hermie debate continues. I grow from female seeds ever since I started growing. A long time ago.
Never had a hermie except the ones I induced by light cycle manipulation. I don't care who the breeder was
US or overseas. I grow hydro with moderate nutes 500 ppm max. Watch ppm levels because if plants can't use more than 
500 ppm why feed 1200, you just chase the ph all over the place. Just my 2 cents. OG


----------



## Breedingbull (May 7, 2019)

In-house himself has said watch high ppms until you know she can handle it and everyone attacked him for it saying only shitty breeders with untested gear say that 

But I remember when he was giving sfv x platinum as freebies (wish I got ) bc they weren’t tested then some time later offered them thru vendors when they were tested just putting that out there


----------



## SMT69 (May 7, 2019)

OldGrower said:


> Platinumkb and pscout chopping this weekend View attachment 4329055 View attachment 4329056 View attachment 4329055


that platinum kush breath looks glorious, well done


----------



## Mullalulla (May 7, 2019)

OldGrower said:


> Platinumkb and pscout chopping this weekend View attachment 4329055 View attachment 4329056 View attachment 4329055


that PKB is amazing.


----------



## Serverchris (May 7, 2019)

OldGrower said:


> Thanks everyone, will have more pics as the chop occurs. Should be interesting.
> 
> The hermie debate continues. I grow from female seeds ever since I started growing. A long time ago.
> Never had a hermie except the ones I induced by light cycle manipulation. I don't care who the breeder was
> ...


That's why alot of people on this site have herm issues, over half the pictures you see on here have nitrogen toxicity.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 10, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> That's why alot of people on this site have herm issues, over half the pictures you see on here have nitrogen toxicity.


I agree, it seems like almost every grow has pics of plants that have been over fed and have damage. Then people tell them add more shit like cal/mag to fix it. Shake my head... You cant fix salt burn with more salt. I gotta wonder how harsh some of that plant is to smoke.

On a side note, IHG has a new strain called sugar cane (platinum x sluricane). I bought a 5 pack from neptune... All the platinum strains look amazing. Id really like to get some platinum x platinum seeds if those come out again. Platinum dosidos looks killer too but I cant justify the 300$.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (May 10, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> I agree, it seems like almost every grow has pics of plants that have been over fed and have damage. Then people tell them add more shit like cal/mag to fix it. Shake my head... You cant fix salt burn with more salt. I gotta wonder how harsh some of that plant is to smoke.
> 
> On a side note, IHG has a new strain called sugar cane (platinum x sluricane). I bought a 5 pack from neptune... All the platinum strains look amazing. Id really like to get some platinum x platinum seeds if those come out again. Platinum dosidos looks killer too but I cant justify the 300$.



<----This guy scooped the Plat S1s


----------



## Mullalulla (May 10, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> I agree, it seems like almost every grow has pics of plants that have been over fed and have damage. Then people tell them add more shit like cal/mag to fix it. Shake my head... You cant fix salt burn with more salt. I gotta wonder how harsh some of that plant is to smoke.
> 
> On a side note, IHG has a new strain called sugar cane (platinum x sluricane). I bought a 5 pack from neptune... All the platinum strains look amazing. Id really like to get some platinum x platinum seeds if those come out again. Platinum dosidos looks killer too but I cant justify the 300$.


I had an original pack still sitting in my vault of Sugarcane from the original 4/20 release in 2018 .. I bought 2 12 pack Sugarcanes and a Black cherry punch from Neptune .. so I coped all the freebies, hope I get lucky on that Macflurry drawing ... 

My next grow is all Mosca and Rebel, but the following one Im going to run all 36 sugarcanes and see whats up. Should be fun. I cant wait.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 10, 2019)

Mullalulla said:


> I had an original pack still sitting in my vault of Sugarcane from the original 4/20 release in 2018 .. I bought 2 12 pack Sugarcanes and a Black cherry punch from Neptune .. so I coped all the freebies, hope I get lucky on that Macflurry drawing ...
> 
> My next grow is all Mosca and Rebel, but the following one Im going to run all 36 sugarcanes and see whats up. Should be fun. I cant wait.


Sounds awesome. Can you post back what freebies they send with the sugarcane? I was bummed to see the message that no freedies come with sugarcane 5 pack but I dont wanna blow 250$ on 12 seeds Ill never be able to use them all.


----------



## Breedingbull (May 12, 2019)

Ughhaaaaaaaa this platinum gelato looks like a heater 




I talked shit about this jellien but I found her clone haha first world problems of the bull but after swelling up a bit I forgot how cookie and flavorful she was so she’ll stay for now clone is beastin to 




This might be one of his freebies I called BFP 
Bubba x forum x purple hulk this line was ok in terms of phenos the heater being the bubba dom pheno all og 
this one has structure but idk if I trust the terps lol So last run with her I enjoy selecting out phenos Even if there questionable I’ll run a second time to make sure 



Man this cut has so much potential I didn’t grow her the best this time my platinum dolato ..ure grape gusher gelato gas very strong terps burns your nose this is my flagship personally and I highly advise to pop a pack and find a pheno similar there was another winner super frosty but she didn’t have wild grape dosi gelato terps that pickles my tickle as much as og 
 


Less chirpin and more porn 

200+ is a lot for a pack but I don’t have access to a nursery like you western folk do which I hear some of their cuts are questionable unless your hitting like archive or something 

poly hybrids unlock a whole realm of potential for offspring so the thought of hunting a 10-12 pack and Selecting myself is worth the few hundred ..candy breathe line had me fighting over 7 diff phenos in the pack 
that was prob my favorite pack to run I lost all my keepers from inexperience


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 12, 2019)

Sluricane ix plant loving the sunshine. Im pulling it inside at 6pm everyday to keep it from reverting. Or if its cloudy/rainy, it goes under COBs.


----------



## Mullalulla (May 15, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Sounds awesome. Can you post back what freebies they send with the sugarcane? I was bummed to see the message that no freedies come with sugarcane 5 pack but I dont wanna blow 250$ on 12 seeds Ill never be able to use them all.


Got my package yesterday.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 15, 2019)

You gonna shit can the HSO stuff or grow it? Maybe sprinkle them in your neighbors flower bed?

My sugarcane are sitting in my mailbox, just gotta go get them.


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 16, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Sounds awesome. Can you post back what freebies they send with the sugarcane? I was bummed to see the message that no freedies come with sugarcane 5 pack but I dont wanna blow 250$ on 12 seeds Ill never be able to use them all.


I got the sugarcane drop from heavily connected and this is what I got hoping I get lucky on that macflurry drawing as well side note I’m broke as a joke dk t let my wife know I spent this money on seeds


----------



## killAgreenguy (May 16, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> I got the sugarcane drop from heavily connected and this is what I got View attachment 4334565hoping I get lucky on that macflurry drawing as well side note I’m broke as a joke dk t let my wife know I spent this money on seeds


Already threw down 2 sugarcanes and 2 supreme grapes


----------



## dubekoms (May 17, 2019)

Can anyone tell me if the in house plastic pucks ( that the seeds are in) are black?


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Can anyone tell me if the in house plastic pucks ( that the seeds are in) are black?



yes they are black


----------



## dubekoms (May 17, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> yes they are black


Thank you. My stoned ass misplaced the packaging it was in and I just had the puck laying around in my seed collection.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 17, 2019)

Run 


dubekoms said:


> Thank you. My stoned ass misplaced the packaging it was in and I just had the puck laying around in my seed collection.


Grow them out hopefully you find a gem good luck


----------



## ForrestTheGump (May 21, 2019)

Hey does anybody have any details on the ihg platinum strain?

I've been searching the threads for an answer for a while lol. I tried reading most of this one but it's pretty long lol so sorry if the answer is hiding in here.

I ordered some "frozen gelato" ( Platinum x thin mint gcs)

I was really curious about what this platinum was. Like I've heard of platinum cookies or platinum kush. Maybe it's one of those or neither lol? 

Either way it turned out amazing, all 12 fem seeds popped and they were all great.


----------



## MikesGrowShow (May 21, 2019)

ForrestTheGump said:


> Hey does anybody have any details on the ihg platinum strain?
> 
> I've been searching the threads for an answer for a while lol. I tried reading most of this one but it's pretty long lol so sorry if the answer is hiding in here.
> 
> ...


Uw hashplant x permafrost


----------



## Breedingbull (May 22, 2019)

Battled high humidity which wasn’t cool but started to finally harvest my pheno Hunt here’s two I took down today since I decided to be a photographer and I ate to much dinner to move from my dining room table 


I was bam boozled my antsy obsessive ass should’ve known in-house didn’t make a Zkittlez x platinum but Neptune posted it as such during a 40% off deal 
I got sent these Zkittlez x punch x permafrost 
Za perm 



Eternal og 
platinum x Tahoe og 
Deff advise this line for anyone looking for “kush” lol


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 22, 2019)

Sluricane still has a month or so to go


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 23, 2019)

Has anyone grown the DosiPie? Got some seeds a year ago but haven’t popped any yet.
The Girl Scout Cookies S1 freebies I’m growing this season and it germinated the fastest but now it’s growing the slowest..


----------



## Thor’s hammer (May 25, 2019)

Most indica pheno I’ve ever had of gorilla dosha, last Years was super sativa. How much longer you guess?


----------



## Serverchris (May 26, 2019)

Finished 4 jellybreaths1, all different phenos, all were top 5 prettiest bud I've ever seen but they were very lacking in the terps department, almost no smell at all.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (May 26, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> Finished 4 jellybreaths1, all different phenos, all were top 5 prettiest bud I've ever seen but they were very lacking in the terps department, almost no smell at all.


Animal blues did that to me last year, everything great except no smell


----------



## Smidge34 (May 27, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> Finished 4 jellybreaths1, all different phenos, all were top 5 prettiest bud I've ever seen but they were very lacking in the terps department, almost no smell at all.


I’ve got a dozen in flower starting week 6 with zero smell.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (May 27, 2019)

Nitro cookies- always ripening super fast on tops


----------



## Thor’s hammer (May 29, 2019)

Gorilla dosha and nitro cookies again, fully organic


----------



## Breedingbull (May 30, 2019)

Za perm the rawest zkittlez smell she’s going for reveg since I mislabeled her 
 
Platinum gelato looking like small dense buds of Sweet gas 
 
Platinum dolato this has been my baby most unique smoke


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 30, 2019)

Breedingbull said:


> Za perm the rawest zkittlez smell she’s going for reveg since I mislabeled her
> View attachment 4342388
> Platinum gelato looking like small dense buds of Sweet gas
> View attachment 4342395
> ...


Do you put seeds in 12/12 from the get? Just curious


----------



## Breedingbull (May 30, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Do you put seeds in 12/12 from the get? Just curious


Na I veg for 4-8 weeks in small pots to check branching and get lil yield


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 30, 2019)

This slurican iX looks ok. Not as good as previous IHG seeds I grew. Its making nice big buds and good shape but doesnt look super frosty. It still has some more time to go.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (May 31, 2019)

Thought I'd share few pics of my 33rd degree (platinum x gelato 33) week 4 9 seeds, few different phenos, but ALL dank n coming along very nice


----------



## Mullalulla (May 31, 2019)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Thought I'd share few pics of my 33rd degree (platinum x gelato 33) week 4 9 seeds, few different phenos, but ALL dank n coming along very niceView attachment 4342887View attachment 4342888View attachment 4342889View attachment 4342890View attachment 4342894View attachment 4342895View attachment 4342896View attachment 4342897View attachment 4342898View attachment 4342899


very nice! You are killing it !


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 31, 2019)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Thought I'd share few pics of my 33rd degree (platinum x gelato 33) week 4 9 seeds, few different phenos, but ALL dank n coming along very niceView attachment 4342887View attachment 4342888View attachment 4342889View attachment 4342890View attachment 4342894View attachment 4342895View attachment 4342896View attachment 4342897View attachment 4342898View attachment 4342899


Not very frosty uhhh? LOL

Super nice job!


----------



## greencropper (May 31, 2019)

now y'all don't be remiss to hit your IHG with foreign pollen, they outcross a treat!
IHG Cactido x Cannarado Barney Rubble


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 31, 2019)

Beauty!


----------



## mistermagoo (Jun 4, 2019)

Black cherry punch x jelly breath


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 4, 2019)

Does in house have green mylar bags for their seeds? I seen someone on IG, I forget name, but they had a bunch of in house gear for sell but it wasn't in the black mylar and the labels looked like they were printed from a home printer?

I was gonna tag in house on the post but I dont want some shady creep coming at me for calling them out.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jun 4, 2019)

Fall came early this year. Maybe another week and this slurricane ix is done. Still not seeing this hermies like the one guy was saying. Still never seen any on any IHG plants. It never revegged either even with 14hrs of light and being move inside and out.


----------



## MikesGrowShow (Jun 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Does in house have green mylar bags for their seeds? I seen someone on IG, I forget name, but they had a bunch of in house gear for sell but it wasn't in the black mylar and the labels looked like they were printed from a home printer? Yeah that's his old packs. If you go back to the first few pages of this thread you should see some pictures of them
> 
> I was gonna tag in house on the post but I dont want some shady creep coming at me for calling them out.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jun 7, 2019)

My sluricane cola had mold in it... Had to toss it, again. At least the rest of thr smaller buds are ok and hanging to dry now. The weed looks soso, not that impressed. 

My grow space (bathroom) isnt really setup for growing. I gotta do something about that. Wasting good weed.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 7, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> My sluricane cola had mold in it... Had to toss it, again. At least the rest of thr smaller buds are ok and hanging to dry now. The weed looks soso, not that impressed.
> 
> My grow space (bathroom) isnt really setup for growing. I gotta do something about that. Wasting good weed.


Thats a bummer to hear. I had same problems at an old house and grape god strain. Lost at least a half pound or more to moldy colas because I just couldnt get good air flow in the grow room.


----------



## Breedingbull (Jun 7, 2019)

Jellien :;;all but 1 was mutants but this one wasn’t and wants to stay around and see if I can dial her in better then I have ::clone was hiding.. so tasty almost a stardawg earthy faint hint behind the cookie funk

Platinum dolato::: pop a pack and find this pheno this is lethal ...zesty potent gelatoy dosi grapey GAS and taste like it to

Another plat dolato pic


----------



## mistermagoo (Jun 8, 2019)

Black cherry punch x jelly breath


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 16, 2019)

Has anyone ordered just a half pack of In House seeds from Neptune or Heavily Connect seeds?

Was thinking of preordering Slurricane #7 but wanted to know if I’ll get any freebies if I ordered a half pack instead of a whole pack


----------



## MikesGrowShow (Jun 16, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Has anyone ordered just a half pack of In House seeds from Neptune or Heavily Connect seeds?
> 
> Was thinking of preordering Slurricane #7 but wanted to know if I’ll get any freebies if I ordered a half pack instead of a whole pack


Basically everyplace gives freebies regardless of order size.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 16, 2019)

Well I asked both banks on instagram and Heavily Connected said no freebies and Neptune didn’t respond 

looks like im gonna pass

I just can’t do 5 seeds for $100 with no freebies


----------



## MikesGrowShow (Jun 16, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Well I asked both banks on instagram and Heavily Connected said no freebies and Neptune didn’t respond
> 
> looks like im gonna pass
> 
> I just can’t do 5 seeds for $100 with no freebies


Huh they probably just dont have any special freebies for the drop. Regardless I'm sure you will get freebies. Neptune gives freebies every order


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jun 18, 2019)

My sluricane ix came out kind of bunk. Could tell it is not fank when it was growing. Now they have a new presale of sluricane #7. WTF in house? Too many versions of sluricane.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 20, 2019)

This In House Genetics Slurricane IX is not a keeper, went hermie with balls on a bunch of lower nodes. Day 23 of 12/12. The other one I'm growing doesn't have any.


----------



## MikesGrowShow (Jun 21, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> This In House Genetics Slurricane IX is not a keeper, went hermie with balls on a bunch of lower nodes. Day 23 of 12/12. The other one I'm growing doesn't have any.
> 
> View attachment 4352626
> 
> View attachment 4352627


Name checks out lmao let's see some pics of your other one plz


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 21, 2019)

IHG Slurricane IX, different geno and also different pheno. Short with a single big cola while the hermie one is all stretchy. Day 24 of 12/12.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jun 22, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> IHG Slurricane IX, different geno and also different pheno. Short with a single big cola while the hermie one is all stretchy. Day 24 of 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 4353627


Looks like you got a good one. Lots of trichomes early on. Mine never really got much. I dont even want to bother with the rest of the pack. But we will see how yours goes. Looks promising.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jun 26, 2019)

I popped a platinum x banana OG (bananium) and a platinum x sluricane (sugarcane) yesterday. I think Ill pop a platinum punch kushmints seed too screw it. This time I'm making some clones.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 26, 2019)

did inhouse do any dosidos? Got offered some, said they was theirs, lol. Just checkin.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jun 26, 2019)

They have platinum dosidos. Whats your pack say?


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 26, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> They have platinum dosidos. Whats your pack say?


I hadn't gotten it yet, lol, its from a third party. Pic says f2's. I just wasn't sure they made that one. Thanks


----------



## MikesGrowShow (Jul 1, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> I popped a platinum x banana OG (bananium) and a platinum x sluricane (sugarcane) yesterday. I think Ill pop a platinum punch kushmints seed too screw it. This time I'm making some clones.


Those plat kushmints x plat punch look wild. I've seed nothing but absolute bangers come from those freebies really wish I couldve gotten some. Best of luck to you my friend.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 6, 2019)

New to IHG's line. Any favorites? Currently available, or not?


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Jul 8, 2019)

My fav pheno out of 9 seeds, 33rd degree gelato 33 x platinum, this gonna be tasty


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Jul 9, 2019)

Few more pics I took today of my various phenols of 33rd degree (gelato 33 x platinum)


----------



## Serverchris (Jul 15, 2019)

I know a few people on here were wondering what "Blue Nana" was, just saw he posted on Instagram that it's banana og x blue sherbet.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jul 26, 2019)

Neptune has 25% off IHG right now. I picked up a pack of tahoe OG x velvet pie for 60$


----------



## Breedingbull (Jul 30, 2019)

6 true og x platinum kush mints freebies 5 females and they all look nutty 
Few weeks away from developed buds aka my favorite time !


----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 2, 2019)

Slurricane ix lower branch flopped over, 66 days of 12/12, still stacking almost no amber. I switched nutes a week or two into flower and managed to give everyone a good burn. This one is all dosidos in smell and threw balls so I killed the mama.


----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 2, 2019)

lower buds on the other geno I'm growing of Slurricane IX, 65 days 12/12, while the other one has big fat stacked buds with of long floppy side stems this one is a totally different pheno with compact, much lower yield and not as frosty, and totalyl different smell that I like a lot better. Raspberry burned rubber funk. Still no amber, seems to be swelling slowly still. There's a late nanner/stamen on the right bud. Didn't see any others but I didn't go over it too closely.


----------



## Mullalulla (Aug 2, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> lower buds on the other geno I'm growing of Slurricane IX, 65 days 12/12, while the other one has big fat stacked buds with of long floppy side stems this one is a totally different pheno with compact, much lower yield and not as frosty, and totalyl different smell that I like a lot better. Raspberry burned rubber funk. Still no amber, seems to be swelling slowly still. There's a late nanner/stamen on the right bud. Didn't see any others but I didn't go over it too closely.
> 
> View attachment 4373392


man I can never see nanners .. care to point this out ?


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Aug 2, 2019)

Anyone growing the sugarcane yet? I have one going under 20hrs of light and the stupid thing is stretching and starting to flower like an autoflower. None of the other plants in the room are doing this.


----------



## Observe & Report (Aug 2, 2019)

Mullalulla said:


> man I can never see nanners .. care to point this out ?


it's on the right near the top, the pic is to show off the buds not the stamen so it isn't very visible, I'm not bothered by the appearance of a few late in flower if they don't drop fertile pollen

Definitely fire in the slurricane ix, looking forward to popping more whenever their number comes up again in the seed popping lottery. Looks like IHG picked two very different phenos to knock together for this release so there is a lot of variety.


----------



## Killinois420 (Aug 2, 2019)

Currently growing In house genetics "Grape Marmalade" (Grape pie x Platinum) going great day 40 of flower.


----------



## MikesGrowShow (Aug 2, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> it's on the right near the top, the pic is to show off the buds not the stamen so it isn't very visible, I'm not bothered by the appearance of a few late in flower if they don't drop fertile pollen
> 
> Definitely fire in the slurricane ix, looking forward to popping more whenever their number comes up again in the seed popping lottery. Looks like IHG picked two very different phenos to knock together for this release so there is a lot of variety.


Do you think it couldve throw nanners due to the nute burn early into flower?


----------



## Killinois420 (Aug 3, 2019)

Close ups on In House Grape Marmalade day 41 of flower.


----------



## chatoo123 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi all I got a 13 pack of secret society genetics they are gg#4 x banana kush x g6 jet fuel x black lime reserve never tried them got a very good deal on them!! They sure sound like they will be awesome just started germing 5 and all of them popped and are doing good I can't wait till I see how they turn out!!! Anybody else grown these if u all have would u tell me about them I can't seem to find anything out about this particular strain


----------



## Mullalulla (Aug 7, 2019)

chatoo123 said:


> Hi all I got a 13 pack of secret society genetics they are gg#4 x banana kush x g6 jet fuel x black lime reserve never tried them got a very good deal on them!! They sure sound like they will be awesome just started germing 5 and all of them popped and are doing good I can't wait till I see how they turn out!!! Anybody else grown these if u all have would u tell me about them I can't seem to find anything out about this particular strain


why is this in the inhouse genetics thread ?


----------



## Flako831 (Aug 7, 2019)

4 Slurricanes in 5gal. FFHF. Elite Nutes. Just started week 3 on Monday. 600w HPS. Just a Humble Tent Grower.  IG. @Flako_1985


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2019)

chatoo123 said:


> Hi all I got a 13 pack of secret society genetics they are gg#4 x banana kush x g6 jet fuel x black lime reserve never tried them got a very good deal on them!! They sure sound like they will be awesome just started germing 5 and all of them popped and are doing good I can't wait till I see how they turn out!!! Anybody else grown these if u all have would u tell me about them I can't seem to find anything out about this particular strain


Make a thread and tell us the best qualities?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 9, 2019)

Tester blackcherrypunch (in-house) x peanutbutterbreath thug pug. PBnJpie 
Peanutbutternjellypie 17 days veg. Two great genetics collide!


----------



## Mullalulla (Aug 9, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Tester blackcherrypunch (in-house) x peanutbutterbreath thug pug. PBnJpie
> Peanutbutternjellypie 17 days veg. Two great genetics collide!
> 
> View attachment 4376824


I like this ! Nice !


----------



## Flako831 (Aug 9, 2019)

Day 19 Slurricane


----------



## Killinois420 (Aug 10, 2019)

Update On In House "Grape Marmalade" (Grape Pie x Platinum) On day 48 of flower looking great. Im thinking chop at around day 65 so nice quick flowering strain smells like Fresh ripe Grape Jelly.


----------



## Flako831 (Aug 11, 2019)

Day 21 Slurricane/In House Genetics 
Elite Garden Nutes/Cal Mag/RO water
5gal with FFHF. Girls are eating like crazy, no real smell yet. Stem rub and the fans I have cut off smell super sweet and fruity. Week 3 feed was around 1020-1050ppms at 6.3PH. Week 4 I will add a little more Terpinator, so the ppms will go up a bit. I shoot for 1220-1250. Try a give them a nice little burn, before backing off the nutes. I also stop Root Igniter/myco in week 4, so that will drop ppms by 200-250. Had one plant that was a mutant herm on me, but I'm sure I did it by defoling and pruning too much while in bloom.


----------



## Flako831 (Aug 11, 2019)

Flako831 said:


> Day 21 Slurricane/In House Genetics
> Elite Garden Nutes/Cal Mag/RO water
> 5gal with FFHF. Girls are eating like crazy, no real smell yet. Stem rub and the fans I have cut off smell super sweet and fruity. Week 3 feed was around 1020-1050ppms at 6.3PH. Week 4 I will add a little more Terpinator, so the ppms will go up a bit. I shoot for 1220-1250. Try a give them a nice little burn, before backing off the nutes. I also stop Root Igniter/myco in week 4, so that will drop ppms by 200-250. Had one plant that was a mutant herm on me, but I'm sure I did it by defoling and pruning too much while in bloom.


Counted 55 good size budding tops. 25 are looking like 14 grammers, and 30 looking like 10-12 grammers. Hopefully should be pulling just over 600grams off my 600watt HPS in a 10.24sq.ft tent. Daytime temps are 65°f with 67%RH. Night time is 62°f with 50%RH.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 14, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Tester blackcherrypunch (in-house) x peanutbutterbreath thug pug. PBnJpie
> Peanutbutternjellypie 17 days veg. Two great genetics collide!
> 
> View attachment 4376824


Did you harvest a bunch of beans when you made that cross?


----------



## Breedingbull (Aug 20, 2019)

Slying this run under cobs and 92 degree temperatures yeeet 

Black cherry candy gas pheno with cherry backend at day 50 

Black cherry candy day 50 she’s a heater cherry pheno with gas backend 
 
Freebie true og x platinum kush mints she’s kushy I like her so far day 43


Day maybe 43 platinum punch remix x platinum kush mints reveged it and it was a giant Bush in 4 weeks and decided not to keep a clone again yolo 
 

Divinity maybe day46 funky terps hard to describe but I have a feeling she’s gonna be that smoke clone raging harder then my nobbie tryna pee at 5am 
 

Yielding eternal og at 50 days sugard lemon kush chemmy


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 21, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Did you harvest a bunch of beans when you made that cross?


Quite a few. Not my cross @jrocs or IG @jrocs_genetics


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 21, 2019)

PBnJpie blackcherrypunch x peanutbutterbreath. Out of control at 4 weeks veg! Got to flip very soon. Testers to great genetics collide.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Aug 21, 2019)

Heres my platinum banana og and platinum sluricane plants. Just pulled them outdoors to flower. I also have a platinum punch kushmint that turned male I will use to make seeds out of these 2 fem plants.


----------



## Flako831 (Aug 21, 2019)

*Day 32 Slurricane *


----------



## SwankDank (Aug 22, 2019)

Anyone grow Slurricane outdoors ? if so how did it go


----------



## Mullalulla (Aug 23, 2019)

SwankDank said:


> Anyone grow Slurricane outdoors ? if so how did it go


from what I have seen posted around, it does not have any PM resistance, alot of the slurricane ix's had bud rot ... if you wanted to throw a slurrican outside, his sugarcane with his Platnium is a parent of ... everything that plat touches becomes pretty much full pm resistant .. so that would work


----------



## Pig4buzz (Aug 27, 2019)

Thugpug n in-house genetics collide! PBnJpie peanutbutterbreath blackcherrypunch @jrock420 

Peanutbutternjellypie pie. Day 3 12/12 fem line


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 5, 2019)

Tester PBnJ peanutbutterbreath x blackcherrypunch 10 days 12/12


----------



## Flako831 (Sep 5, 2019)

Slurricane Day 47


----------



## Flako831 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## SwankDank (Sep 7, 2019)

Flako831 said:


> View attachment 4389995


Looking fire


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Mullalulla (Sep 10, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


>


Great job !


----------



## SwankDank (Sep 12, 2019)

Picked up Slurricane #7 s1 at a cultivation cup and came with super sherbert fem freebies. I bought Divine Storm thru neptune and got the other 3 reg bags as freebies. I dont like to grow reg seeds but these freebies are fire so i might have to


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 26, 2019)

Does anyone have any info on the Irene Apricot cut In House uses?

whats the cross? Im guessing its Irene OG crossed with something but can’t find anything when i google


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Sep 27, 2019)

IHG has the best seeds around. I see they have 5 packs of all the new shit on neptune seed bank. I already have too many seed packs but dam some of those are tempting. Dirty banana looks legit. Im running sugarcane and platinum banana right now, 1 seed of each and they both look dank. Got them in a greenhouse getting sunlight and COB light to augment. Will post pics when buds are getting closer to done.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Sep 27, 2019)

IHG if you read this, please put out the platinum kushmints strain or more of the platinum kishmint x platinum punch seeds.


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 28, 2019)

I picked up Sugar Cane,Blackcherry Punch,and Bluenana from the half pack drop

says you get a ogkb 2.1 cross with each pack

hoping i get Platinum Kush Breath and King Sherb


----------



## morugawelder (Sep 28, 2019)

Slurricane #7 ,


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 7, 2019)

Got my beans from the half pack sale

freebies were:

(Animal Cookies x Slurricane #7) x OGKB 2.1
(Gelato 33 x Slurricane #7) x OGKB 2.1


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 8, 2019)

Has anyone on this thread run these? I'm running all thug pug but was thinking of popping off these. They sound fire.


----------



## R Burns (Oct 8, 2019)

Gonna pop some of these soon. Good freebies from Neptune.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Oct 9, 2019)

Platinum x banana
Platinum x sluricane

They both are looking pretty good and smelling amazing.


----------



## growin-Jables (Oct 23, 2019)

I just harvested a couple different phenos of the Slurricane #7 S1. Didnt find a great yielder. But both were more frost than id seen on any other strain ive grown. I will actually be at the high times cup this weekend at the IHG booth.


----------



## morugawelder (Oct 24, 2019)

growin-Jables said:


> I just harvested a couple different phenos of the Slurricane #7 S1. Didnt find a great yielder. But both were more frost than id seen on any other strain ive grown. I will actually be at the high times cup this weekend at the IHG booth.View attachment 4412048View attachment 4412050View attachment 4412052


Mine also was the the same , but every nug was solid as a rock .


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 24, 2019)

Anyone grown out "La Platina" before? I grabbed a cut a little back from mamafunkclones and mommed her up and have a few clones I plan on flowering out. Not much about this strain. Found another thread on here of someone who grew it out. Looks super frosty but they said they didn't like the smell.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 24, 2019)

Little cross of blackcherrypunch n peanutbutterbreath close to finish


----------



## growin-Jables (Oct 24, 2019)

morugawelder said:


> Mine also was the the same , but every nug was solid as a rock .


Same here. Very dense. I have three seeds left that i plan on cloning and hoping for a hesrty yielder paired with these levels of frost


----------



## WRAITH415 (Oct 29, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Anyone grown out "La Platina" before? I grabbed a cut a little back from mamafunkclones and mommed her up and have a few clones I plan on flowering out. Not much about this strain. Found another thread on here of someone who grew it out. Looks super frosty but they said they didn't like the smell.


Kill the mother and move on, there’s a reason why ihg didn’t carry the line


----------



## smokadepep (Oct 29, 2019)

WRAITH415 said:


> Kill the mother and move on, there’s a reason why ihg didn’t carry the line


Ever grown it yourself?


----------



## WRAITH415 (Oct 30, 2019)

smokadepep said:


> Ever grown it yourself?


 Yes bag appeal and yield is great but at the end of the day it’s just an old school la confidential with platinum bag appeal and the pepper pine terps is what killed it for me... I would use it for breeding purposes but only to weed out the terp profile, this is the cut I had


----------



## WRAITH415 (Oct 30, 2019)

Pig4buzz said:


> Little cross of blackcherrypunch n peanutbutterbreath close to finishView attachment 4411943View attachment 4411944View attachment 4411945View attachment 4411946


Looks amazing, not sure if I’m reading it correctly, but were these your cuts that you crossed? If not where can I find some beans?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Oct 30, 2019)

WRAITH415 said:


> Looks amazing, not sure if I’m reading it correctly, but were these your cuts that you crossed? If not where can I find some beans?


This is a fem line. You can go to IG search jrocs_genetics. Dm welcome Hope this helps str8 up fire!


----------



## Buss Relville (Oct 31, 2019)

Killinois420 said:


> Update On In House "Grape Marmalade" (Grape Pie x Platinum) On day 48 of flower looking great. Im thinking chop at around day 65 so nice quick flowering strain smells like Fresh ripe Grape Jelly. View attachment 4377443 View attachment 4377444 View attachment 4377445 View attachment 4377447


howd this come out?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 4, 2019)

Whos getting the new drops from inhouse genetics? Its presales.


----------



## Buss Relville (Nov 4, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Whos getting the new drops from inhouse genetics? Its presales.


where?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 4, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> where?


You can get them anywhere they sell inhouse genetics. I got sugar cane from platinum seeds the last tim6but you can pretty much get them anywhere.


----------



## R.C (Nov 4, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> You can get them anywhere they sell inhouse genetics. I got sugar cane from platinum seeds the last tim6but you can pretty much get them anywhere.


 What kinda freebies did you get?


----------



## R Burns (Nov 4, 2019)

R.C said:


> What kinda freebies did you get?



These are freebies from Neptune. Paid for a pack of Sugar Cane and Velvet Skies.


----------



## R.C (Nov 4, 2019)

R Burns said:


> View attachment 4416424
> These are freebies from Neptune. Paid for a pack of Sugar Cane and Velvet Skies.


Sweet, Neptunes always got the hook up on freebies! That's where I scoop from too, just thought you said platinum seeds so I was curious what they where giving with inhouse gear. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## R Burns (Nov 4, 2019)

R.C said:


> Sweet, Neptunes always got the hook up on freebies! That's where I scoop from too, just thought you said platinum seeds so I was curious what they where giving with inhouse gear. Thanks for the reply.


Oh right. That was someone else about Platinum. I just saw you asked and figured I would reply. Great deals over at Neptune. My first time ordering from them. Been debating on the Sugar Cane for a while, and seen em pop up there. Glad I grabbed em.


----------



## R.C (Nov 4, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Oh right. That was someone else about Platinum. I just saw you asked and figured I would reply. Great deals over at Neptune. My first time ordering from them. Been debating on the Sugar Cane for a while, and seen em pop up there. Glad I grabbed em.


 Full or half packs, I've been buying all my inhouse from them- cause of the freebies.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 4, 2019)

The new drop is Slurrymint and some other crosses. I cant remember. From platinum I got oni freebies and some other seed bank. I cant remember but I specifically asked the customer service representative if I would get the ogkb from inhouse and he said yes but it never came.


----------



## R Burns (Nov 4, 2019)

R.C said:


> Full or half packs, I've been buying all my inhouse from them- cause of the freebies.


Full packs


----------



## R.C (Nov 4, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> The new drop is Slurrymint and some other crosses. I cant remember. From platinum I got oni freebies and some other seed bank. I cant remember but I specifically asked the customer service representative if I would get the ogkb from inhouse and he said yes but it never came.


Yeah I think you gotta hit up Neptune for the newest and most freebies, I got a good amount on a 5 pack of supreme grapes, one I believe was his Platinum x PKM's, just a couple seeds- and a couple other freebies. I'm a fairly regular customer, and they are a good seed bank. Not sure if they still do, but it was double freebies if you paid in 48 hrs, I believe.


----------



## R.C (Nov 4, 2019)

R Burns said:


> View attachment 4416424
> These are freebies from Neptune. Paid for a pack of Sugar Cane and Velvet Skies.


That full pack of the watermelon cross you got looks good- gonna grow it out anytime soon?


----------



## R Burns (Nov 4, 2019)

R.C said:


> That full pack of the watermelon cross you got looks good- gonna grow it out anytime soon?


Prob not soon. I got tons of stuff to run and limited space. I keep buying shit, it keeps piling up. Haha! My kid's kids will never have to buy a bean at this point. I'll get to it eventually, though.


----------



## R.C (Nov 4, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Prob not soon. I got tons of stuff to run and limited space. I keep buying shit, it keeps piling up. Haha! My kid's kids will never have to buy a bean at this point. I'll get to it eventually, though.


I know what you mean, one day I might post in the seed collectors page. More than you can pop in a lifetime. Looks like it might be a good cross though, some unique stuff perhaps.


----------



## Bpanama (Nov 9, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Got my beans from the half pack sale
> 
> freebies were:
> 
> ...


Running the latter freebie, a little slow but so far so good - the hell they end up calling this?


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 9, 2019)

Bpanama said:


> Running the latter freebie, a little slow but so far so good - the hell they end up calling this?


Im running it too

its a really slow vegger

He named it Deluxe Slurbet

the other one is named Fierce Animal


----------



## growin-Jables (Nov 9, 2019)

Does anyone have any feedback on the strain Sugarcane. Solid cross of platinum z slurricane. For that price i just want to see what others results were


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 9, 2019)

growin-Jables said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on the strain Sugarcane. Solid cross of platinum z slurricane. For that price i just want to see what others results were


I have some sprouts. They sprouted and rooted in 4 days. They looking good as hell.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 9, 2019)

growin-Jables said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on the strain Sugarcane. Solid cross of platinum z slurricane. For that price i just want to see what others results were


Mine is still in veg but it should be fire

I haven’t been disappointed by any of the platinum crosses I’ve smoked before


----------



## joeko420 (Nov 9, 2019)

growin-Jables said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on the strain Sugarcane. Solid cross of platinum z slurricane. For that price i just want to see what others results were


Apparently a great cross! All his platinum crosses are PM resistant and the Sugarcane known as one of the best. Have a 5 pack waiting and ready.


----------



## growin-Jables (Nov 10, 2019)

I was at the high times cup here in portland with the breeder from in house. Super nice guy. He is selling a very limited number of this new cross he just released there at the cup. I am thinking about giving it ago and wait on trying sugarcane. Its called terp diamonds. Its Skunk x Tangie x Skittlez
X
platinum


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 11, 2019)

growin-Jables said:


> I was at the high times cup here in portland with the breeder from in house. Super nice guy. He is selling a very limited number of this new cross he just released there at the cup. I am thinking about giving it ago and wait on trying sugarcane. Its called terp diamonds. Its Skunk x Tangie x Skittlez
> X
> platinum


How much that pack go for ?


----------



## growin-Jables (Nov 11, 2019)

Spendy......$150-5


----------



## R.C (Nov 11, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Mine is still in veg but it should be fire
> 
> I haven’t been disappointed by any of the platinum crosses I’ve smoked before





Zipz55 said:


> Im running it too
> 
> its a really slow vegger
> 
> ...


Dude those are some killer freebies, mind if I ask where you got them? The ogkb's from inhouse.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 11, 2019)

R.C said:


> Dude those are some killer freebies, mind if I ask where you got them? The ogkb's from inhouse.


They were freebies from the half pack sale


----------



## R.C (Nov 12, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> They were freebies from the half pack sale


I meant from which seed bank, Thanks.


----------



## Bpanama (Nov 12, 2019)

R.C said:


> I meant from which seed bank, Thanks.


Neptune


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 12, 2019)

R.C said:


> I meant from which seed bank, Thanks.


i got mine from Heavily Connected


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 12, 2019)

growin-Jables said:


> Spendy......$150-5


$150 for 5 beans?


----------



## growin-Jables (Nov 12, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> $150 for 5 beans?


Yes. You cant purchase them anywhere but directly from in house


----------



## R.C (Nov 12, 2019)

Bpanama said:


> Neptune


I'm not complaining about mine, but those are some good ones.


----------



## R.C (Nov 12, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> i got mine from Heavily Connected


Nice, good stuff. Hope to see a couple pics sometime.


----------



## Bpanama (Nov 13, 2019)

R.C said:


> I'm not complaining about mine, but those are some good ones.


Pleased thusfar, was worried about the pace for a minute but this plant is seriously putting on some weight, super-tight like 3/4" to 1" node spacing & huge (relative to the others) fans. It feels like growing ground cover, gonna need a booster seat soon to get its share of light.


----------



## R.C (Nov 13, 2019)

Bpanama said:


> Pleased thusfar, was worried about the pace for a minute but this plant is seriously putting on some weight, super-tight like 3/4" to 1" node spacing & huge (relative to the others) fans. It feels like growing ground cover, gonna need a booster seat soon to get its share of light.


Nice hope it does well for you.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 13, 2019)

R.C said:


> Nice, good stuff. Hope to see a couple pics sometime.


Im still in veg but I’ll definitely post some pics in late flower

im also growing Sugar Cane,Bluenana,and Blackcherry Punch


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 13, 2019)

Supreme grapes I got this as a freebie when I got sugarcane


----------



## R.C (Nov 13, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Im still in veg but I’ll definitely post some pics in late flower
> 
> im also growing Sugar Cane,Bluenana,and Blackcherry Punch


Cool!


----------



## R.C (Nov 13, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 4420738Supreme grapes I got this as a freebie when I got sugarcane


I bought a 5 pack pf these, hope I find one as good. Currently growing some Royal Silk, didn't get great gemination, but it was an old pack I got from another breeder as a freebie cause I wanted them. Should post a pick before chop, which is gonna be soon. Won't get such a nice pic with my phone though. Looks good.


----------



## R.C (Nov 13, 2019)

Bpanama said:


> Pleased thusfar, was worried about the pace for a minute but this plant is seriously putting on some weight, super-tight like 3/4" to 1" node spacing & huge (relative to the others) fans. It feels like growing ground cover, gonna need a booster seat soon to get its share of light.


Nice, sounds good. Growing Royal Silk myself.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 14, 2019)

R.C said:


> I bought a 5 pack pf these, hope I find one as good. Currently growing some Royal Silk, didn't get great gemination, but it was an old pack I got from another breeder as a freebie cause I wanted them. Should post a pick before chop, which is gonna be soon. Won't get such a nice pic with my phone though. Looks good.


Royal silk sounds good and I take these pics with an iPhone I’m jus growing with 315 lec so now yellow light


----------



## R.C (Nov 18, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> Royal silk sounds good and I take these pics with an iPhone I’m jus growing with 315 lec so now yellow light


IPhones have the best cameras that I've seen for taking bud shots at least. Here's a shot of one of the Royal Silks in flush, showing some weird coloring.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 19, 2019)

Is IHG really Herm City like everyone says really that bad ?


----------



## Mullalulla (Nov 19, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Is IHG really Herm City like everyone says really that bad ?


You know who says that ? Dudes growing in a 2x2 with 4 diffferent amazon leds. 

They have no more herms than any other feminized selling breeder.

I have run full packs of Coldfront (<--sleeper) Black Cherry Punch, Plat Kush Breath, DMO, Plat Punch, Plat Punch Remix, Slurricane, Slurricane ix and jungle diamonds. 

I had 1 Coldfront herm on me, and that one was throwing odd leaves and such since sprout. Not 1 other. We use a 1/2 Stregnth NFTG feed and have seen no problems. Its people with 2 -4 plants in a 2x4 or a 4x4 with out of wack temps / humid and super over feeding will bring out the herms. 
If you know what your doing, nothing to worry about.


----------



## growin-Jables (Nov 19, 2019)

Ive never ever seen anything herm from ihg


----------



## macamus33 (Nov 19, 2019)

Have not had any herms from any IHG gear either. But have only grown regular, not feminized seeds.


----------



## growin-Jables (Nov 19, 2019)

Ive grown only fems from them and had no issues


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 20, 2019)

Ok Really digging some of their Perma Frost crosses would only go with Reg. beans anyways .


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 20, 2019)

No herms from IHG so far


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2019)

Mullalulla said:


> You know who says that ? Dudes growing in a 2x2 with 4 diffferent amazon leds.
> 
> They have no more herms than any other feminized selling breeder.
> 
> ...


I've seen dudes with dialed in grows like mine-sealed room, co2, mini split ac, perfect rh%, perfect temps, ect. Ihg gear has hermd on them. That being said I've also seen them get fire phenos from ihg so it was it is it. You might get some great phenos, you might get a few that are herm prone. That's what happens with some fem beans. I tend to grow regs when pheno hunting so don't run into herms ever. If you're a beginner and your enviornments all out of whack, expect less than stellar results. 
Gotta say though I have a pack of platinum purple candy from in house and I really want to pop. Will be the 1st fem beans I pop in years...


----------



## growin-Jables (Nov 20, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I've seen dudes with dialed in grows like mine-sealed room, co2, mini split ac, perfect rh%, perfect temps, ect. Ihg gear has hermd on them. That being said I've also seen them get fire phenos from ihg so it was it is it. You might get some great phenos, you might get a few that are herm prone. That's what happens with some fem beans. I tend to grow regs when pheno hunting so don't run into herms ever. If you're a beginner and your enviornments all out of whack, expect less than stellar results.
> Gotta say though I have a pack of platinum purple candy from in house and I really want to pop. Will be the 1st fem beans I pop in years...


Can you share what strain specifically that these " dudes" you were referring to had experienced a pheno hermi on them in near perfect enviornment conditions. As ive learned. Its RARE...that any fem full on hermis because of natural causes. Theres almost always something to blame for it. Your dudes could of had a temperary power outtage during lights on that they never noticed and could end up causing plants to hermi. Knowing the Quality of breeder in house is, theres not really any other breeder i would trust more buying fems from. I experienced that Rare scenario where a strain hermi naturally. And i know it was natural because i had two plants hermi. Both in different grow rooms. And both threw more pollen sacs from lower bud sites than id ever seen. Strain was Blue gelato 41 bred by barneys farm


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 20, 2019)

amgprb said:


> I was lucky to be blessed with 4 packs of testers from In house Genetics! His last stud he used was his Black Cherry Pie cross. Im unsure of the exact genetics, but I will find out and post it on this thread. He hit probably 15 or so different girls with this stud, and every single one of em sounded AMAZING! There wasnt a single cross that I dont want!
> 
> View attachment 3496376
> 
> ...


How did you get testers where’s the cheapest price for these


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 21, 2019)

Hard to get honesty in some of these threads, it’s cool to be supporting the work of others but ignoring what some have to say by making unprovable generalizations doesn’t help or further the purpose of why we have open forums in the first place. I have never seen perfect work, or perfect breeding, hell I am certain perfection is an ideal that isn’t achievable. So maybe quit waving your dick around trying to squash anyone from saying your favorite breeder is less than perfect. Archive and in house fans need to chill the fuck out imho.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2019)

growin-Jables said:


> Can you share what strain specifically that these " dudes" you were referring to had experienced a pheno hermi on them in near perfect enviornment conditions. As ive learned. Its RARE...that any fem full on hermis because of natural causes. Theres almost always something to blame for it. Your dudes could of had a temperary power outtage during lights on that they never noticed and could end up causing plants to hermi. Knowing the Quality of breeder in house is, theres not really any other breeder i would trust more buying fems from. I experienced that Rare scenario where a strain hermi naturally. And i know it was natural because i had two plants hermi. Both in different grow rooms. And both threw more pollen sacs from lower bud sites than id ever seen. Strain was Blue gelato 41 bred by barneys farm


Black cherry punch. My buddy grew it from seed, I and a few other people took cuts. He said it popped a few beans but it looked real nice so I wanted to try it. I put in my bloom room w/ 4 -1000w hps and 1- 630w cmh, I have a 2 ton daikin mini split and dehu. Mine hermd on me and my other buddy that took a cut hermd on him. I got it in time and chopped. Rest of plants in room turned out fine. Heres a few plants from that same flower room. Not shitting on ihg just saying it does happen and yes, I would snag their fems over other companies. Tpug puta breath-


----------



## Killinois420 (Nov 21, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> howd this come out?


It was really smooth smoke tasted like Grape Candy Gas. Definitely running again yield was awesome as welll! A bit over a QP from 3 plants in 3x4 tent 600w led.


----------



## growin-Jables (Nov 21, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Black cherry punch. My buddy grew it from seed, I and a few other people took cuts. He said it popped a few beans but it looked real nice so I wanted to try it. I put in my bloom room w/ 4 -1000w hps and 1- 630w cmh, I have a 2 ton daikin mini split and dehu. Mine hermd on me and my other buddy that took a cut hermd on him. I got it in time and chopped. Rest of plants in room turned out fine. Heres a few plants from that same flower room. Not shitting on ihg just saying it does happen and yes, I would snag their fems over other companies. Tpug puta breath-
> View attachment 4424578View attachment 4424582


Thank you for providing the strain name and your PERSONAL experience. Its hard now a days to just take peoples word for it when they only provide minimal info like. Some dudes said they experienced a hermi so you should believe me....lol" i never said they ihg was perfect haha. All i asked was what strain they were referring to. Because i think most experienced growers would agree, most of the time hermis are seen in specific weak strains. Not all of the breeders strain
So literally just saying" dudes told me they had ihg gear hermi on them......" so know thats implying that all there gear is hermi prone. Which would be innaccurate. Why not provide the specific strain vs just trusting info you heard second hand...lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 21, 2019)

growin-Jables said:


> Thank you for providing the strain name and your PERSONAL experience. Its hard now a days to just take peoples word for it when they only provide minimal info like. Some dudes said they experienced a hermi so you should believe me....lol" i never said they ihg was perfect haha. All i asked was what strain they were referring to. Because i think most experienced growers would agree, most of the time hermis are seen in specific weak strains. Not all of the breeders strain
> So literally just saying" dudes told me they had ihg gear hermi on them......" so know thats implying that all there gear is hermi prone. Which would be innaccurate. Why not provide the specific strain vs just trusting info you heard second hand...lol


I get it. My friend also grew a lemon lime punch that was fire by the way.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 29, 2019)

growin-Jables said:


> Thank you for providing the strain name and your PERSONAL experience. Its hard now a days to just take peoples word for it when they only provide minimal info like. Some dudes said they experienced a hermi so you should believe me....lol" i never said they ihg was perfect haha. All i asked was what strain they were referring to. Because i think most experienced growers would agree, most of the time hermis are seen in specific weak strains. Not all of the breeders strain
> So literally just saying" dudes told me they had ihg gear hermi on them......" so know thats implying that all there gear is hermi prone. Which would be innaccurate. Why not provide the specific strain vs just trusting info you heard second hand...lol


I was at his house the other day and he has slurricanes going and holy fuck they look nice, lil past halfway thru flower. Few dosi leaning for sure. I pinched a few nugs and couldn't get over the smell. Reminded me of something from childhood, it literally smelt like fruity/grape/cherry slushpuppie, crazy terps!!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 29, 2019)

Supreme grapes looks sweet as ever def getting like grape soda terps from her can’t wait to finish and smoke


----------



## Trippinout (Nov 30, 2019)

I have sugarcane running and just ordered banana cake. So far I am a big fan. Anytime I pop seeds and they are very uniform I am happy. No Hermies and I had other hermie in the tent. Macstomper and a symbiotic strain. I will continue to run there genetics I think they are worth the price


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 30, 2019)

killAgreenguy said:


> View attachment 4429053View attachment 4429054Supreme grapes looks sweet as ever def getting like grape soda terps from her can’t wait to finish and smoke


Looks fire dude.


----------



## SMT69 (Nov 30, 2019)

those look fabulous well done


----------



## Bpanama (Dec 2, 2019)

+ 1 month freebie 'deluxe slurbet' & sugarcane (L, L-R). Early flower lookin very healthy in HF & NfTG, single vert 315 hortilux. Pleased.


----------



## MikeEU (Dec 9, 2019)

I grew a couple of their strains since 2017. Their Platinum genetic is top notch and also all Cherry/Tangie.
As said before by others, rare to find a real good yielder. From a visual point of view.
From a weight perspective, most are at least medium if not better yielder. Most require a bit of work which is hard to handle in a larger field. Also longer veg / stress training is recommended for most.
From all strains I had from them (like six or seven), I only found one yield/quality keeper but that one lacks a bit of strong terpines/smell. It was one Bananium I got as a freebie when ordering Banana Cake. Which is also a grait strain. Highly recommended.

Anyway...from a quality perspective and especially for homegrowers with smaller areas to do ongoingly LST -> Probably one of the best on the market. For commercial and yield....I would probably look elsewhere (Blue Fire from HSO or similiar)

Cheers
A noob...

Edit...oh, and the Bananium is sold out as far as I see. In case someone finds it at a RELIABLE vendor. Ping me


----------



## Zipz55 (Dec 9, 2019)

MikeEU said:


> I grew a couple of their strains since 2017. Their Platinum genetic is top notch and also all Cherry/Tangie.
> As said before by others, rare to find a real good yielder. From a visual point of view.
> From a weight perspective, most are at least medium if not better yielder. Most require a bit of work which is hard to handle in a larger field. Also longer veg / stress training is recommended for most.
> From all strains I had from them (like six or seven), I only found one yield/quality keeper but that one lacks a bit of strong terpines/smell. It was one Bananium I got as a freebie when ordering Banana Cake. Which is also a grait strain. Highly recommended.
> ...











Bananium - Heavily Connected Seeds


Platinum x banana OG fems full pack comes with freebies to be announced




heavilyconnected.com


----------



## MikeEU (Dec 11, 2019)

Zipz55 said:


> Bananium - Heavily Connected Seeds
> 
> 
> Platinum x banana OG fems full pack comes with freebies to be announced
> ...


Thanks bro! I should have said that I reside in Europe since 2012..... Most dont ship to Europe. Is Neptune a reliable one ?


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 15, 2019)

Is platinum x sfvxg13 good i got 4 free regs with slurricane fems,can anyone give some tips on hunting and growing slurricane this is my first in house grow i usually run cannarado. Is their a lot if herms in slurricane


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Dec 15, 2019)

Trippinout said:


> I have sugarcane running and just ordered banana cake. So far I am a big fan. Anytime I pop seeds and they are very uniform I am happy. No Hermies and I had other hermie in the tent. Macstomper and a symbiotic strain. I will continue to run there genetics I think they are worth the price
> View attachment 4429255View attachment 4429256View attachment 4429257View attachment 4429258View attachment 4429259View attachment 4429260View attachment 4429261View attachment 4429262View attachment 4429263


looks great though those buds appear very small, a light yield from that one maybe?


----------



## KENTA (Dec 17, 2019)

Awesome, that’s the kind of feedback I was hoping to see.. I have a pack sugarcane and Bananium on the way, now I’m a little more excited. Beautifuly done my friend 



Trippinout said:


> I have sugarcane running and just ordered banana cake. So far I am a big fan. Anytime I pop seeds and they are very uniform I am happy. No Hermies and I had other hermie in the tent. Macstomper and a symbiotic strain. I will continue to run there genetics I think they are worth the price
> View attachment 4429255View attachment 4429256View attachment 4429257View attachment 4429258View attachment 4429259View attachment 4429260View attachment 4429261View attachment 4429262View attachment 4429263


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 17, 2019)

Popped some Sugar Cane afew days ago. Some Rado gear also.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 17, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Popped some Sugar Cane afew days ago. Some Rado gear also.View attachment 4438788


Nice bro we both got ihg and rado goin unghhh


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 17, 2019)

Greybush7387 said:


> Nice bro we both got ihg and rado goin unghhh


Yeha benn wanting to try the new strains for a minute was used to buying overseas. Haven't bought beans since 2012. Most of my old beans stopped popping so I copped some from IHG and Rado also got a bunch from GPS.


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Dec 18, 2019)

a bargain for some? sapphireseedbank


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 19, 2019)

swooped some Terple, def on my next pop. 

Swore i wasn't going to pop any more orange terps,but this cross sounds too good lol.not sure if i have ever smoke on trop cookies,but i expect it to be better than tangie/forbidden fruit. hopefully terple smells really strong, but not overly orangey.


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Dec 19, 2019)

I got bananium , terple, sugar cane, tart pops, dirty banana. Also some freebies. 

Right now I'm running twisted helix freebie and bananium. Only 2 weeks into veg


----------



## Greybush7387 (Dec 20, 2019)

Th looks dope


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Dec 20, 2019)

MikeEU said:


> Thanks bro! I should have said that I reside in Europe since 2012..... Most dont ship to Europe. Is Neptune a reliable one ?


Yes, Neptune is a very reliable bank and they ship worldwide.


----------



## Trippinout (Dec 20, 2019)

emeraldgreengrower said:


> looks great though those buds appear very small, a light yield from that one maybe?


Yes although training and veg time were short was mostly looking for a keeper pheno and females I was running macstomper and Tropicanna cookies so I most flowered out to just find something to work more
That being said all were keepers and I’m growing them all again


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 20, 2019)

Trippinout said:


> Yes although training and veg time were short was mostly looking for a keeper pheno and females I was running macstomper and Tropicanna cookies so I most flowered out to just find something to work more
> That being said all were keepers and I’m growing them all again


hows that mac stomper?


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 21, 2019)

Trippinout said:


> I have sugarcane running and just ordered banana cake. So far I am a big fan. Anytime I pop seeds and they are very uniform I am happy. No Hermies and I had other hermie in the tent. Macstomper and a symbiotic strain. I will continue to run there genetics I think they are worth the price
> View attachment 4429255View attachment 4429256View attachment 4429257View attachment 4429258View attachment 4429259View attachment 4429260View attachment 4429261View attachment 4429262View attachment 4429263


Your Mac Stomper went hermie on you ? Thought Mac Stomper was breed by Cap not IHG he just did a Re drop a few days ago.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Dec 21, 2019)

Received a cut of their old Divine Gelato #3. Anyone ever grew her out?


----------



## Trippinout (Dec 21, 2019)

Buss Relville said:


> hows that mac stomper?


Haven’t got it to flower yet. Had a bunch of males then the only female I had went herm but so did my symbiotic strain so I think it was environmental so I cloned it and reveg it so I will be flowering these shortly. I also have one mimosa x macstomper by sunken treasure


----------



## Trippinout (Dec 21, 2019)

BigSco508 said:


> Your Mac Stomper went hermie on you ? Thought Mac Stomper was breed by Cap not IHG he just did a Re drop a few days ago.


Yes you are correct I was stating that I had two other strains go herm and the sugarcane didn’t at all so definitely stable imo


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 22, 2019)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> How did you get testers where’s the cheapest price for these


That was a post from Sept, 2015. It's now the Dec, 2019.


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 22, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> That was a post from Sept, 2015. It's now the Dec, 2019.


#necrobump


----------



## Breedingbull (Dec 27, 2019)

Divinity this line was pricey but plants are worth it 5 phenos only 1 is actually to small of a producer for a commercial grower rest are heater kush or creamy gas this like Pheno 

this is my fav divinity raw dawg kush Coated in sticky resin 

true og x platinum kush mints keeper super dank 

platinum dolato my flagship cut of in house going strong for few years now I’ll put this against anything peroid ...rotten rancid spicey grape gelato dosi funk right here 

My other flag ship I almost lost za perm but this one is super zkittlez og dom love this hoe a lot 

I got a tip to to find heaters like me it’s called pop a full pack haha I love seeing ppl pop 2 fem seeds and expect phenos like this every seed while some in houses crosses did do that more of them did not


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Dec 28, 2019)

Anyone running twisted helix yet? It was a freebie but now they made actual packs out of them. Mine is about 2 weeks old


----------



## Buss Relville (Dec 29, 2019)

cocoleveo7686 said:


> Anyone running twisted helix yet? It was a freebie but now they made actual packs out of them. Mine is about 2 weeks old


got like 3 seeds, def curious to see how they do


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Dec 31, 2019)

IHG SALE ON NOW NEPTUNE/SAPPHIRESEEDBANK


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 1, 2020)

I just picked up some 15 Candy Breath regs from Neptune for $50. The lineage is Candyland x Jelly Breath BX1. Anyone have any experience or tried this yet? It’s my first IHG purchase and the lineage really interested me. It’s also gonna be my first time growing regs, so if anyone has any tips on growing regs in a small 2x4x5 area, that’d be great. Also would like tips on breeding with that kind of small space


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Jan 1, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> I just picked up some 15 Candy Breath regs from Neptune for $50. The lineage is Candyland x Jelly Breath BX1. Anyone have any experience or tried this yet? It’s my first IHG purchase and the lineage really interested me. It’s also gonna be my first time growing regs, so if anyone has any tips on growing regs in a small 2x4x5 area, that’d be great. Also would like tips on breeding with that kind of small space


i think its a sleeper, the PurpleCityGenetics Candyland used in it is a winner...good score!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 1, 2020)

emeraldgreengrower said:


> i think its a sleeper, the PurpleCityGenetics Candyland used in it is a winner...good score!


That’s really reassuring to hear haha, my next grow is actually gonna be Watermelon Zkittlez S1 and Watermelon Zkittlez x Forbidden Fruit from PCG so I’m really excited! Did you grow their Candyland before?


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Jan 1, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> That’s really reassuring to hear haha, my next grow is actually gonna be Watermelon Zkittlez S1 and Watermelon Zkittlez x Forbidden Fruit from PCG so I’m really excited! Did you grow their Candyland before?


i havnt grown it though ive seen a few grows of it here & elsewhere, not the best yielding but top shelf buds for sure! like you said you maybe do a bit of crossing there, be nice hitting that Watermelon Zkittlez x Forbidden Fruit with some Candybreath pollen! ohhhh yeahhh!


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 2, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> That’s really reassuring to hear haha, my next grow is actually gonna be Watermelon Zkittlez S1 and Watermelon Zkittlez x Forbidden Fruit from PCG so I’m really excited! Did you grow their Candyland before?


heads up, the watermelon z i bought from 3rd gen fam was literally the worst strain in my garden,all around. 

id make sure you have other stuff popped


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 2, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> heads up, the watermelon z i bought from 3rd gen fam was literally the worst strain in my garden,all around.
> 
> id make sure you have other stuff popped


Did you end up only growing one female? What made it the worst strain for you? I have Single Scoop and Peanut Sundae from Cannarado too and I only have room for 2 plants so maybe i’ll pop those first, but I’m still not decided. Also, kind of curious with the difference between the S1 from PCG and the original one from 3rd Gen


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 3, 2020)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Did you end up only growing one female? What made it the worst strain for you? I have Single Scoop and Peanut Sundae from Cannarado too and I only have room for 2 plants so maybe i’ll pop those first, but I’m still not decided. Also, kind of curious with the difference between the S1 from PCG and the original one from 3rd Gen



correct, the watermelon z i was only left with 1 female, pests wiped out the others early on ( 4 other packs popped in same area and no issues, pretty weird) 


the structure was ok... though it flowered super early outdoors, began showing botrytis in damn near perfect weather, was basically terpless, looked like shit, and made garbage extracts. I have only ever grown one strain this bad, strawberry spiderbite from franchise. 


i also popped watermelon zum zum the next season, and had basically identical results, except for losing the seedlings earlier on, i culled 90% of them because the structure was so bad. 

give it a go, but def have strong backup. super skeptical about anything they do tbh, last time i run anything with their genetics. 

i mean shit, isn't it confirmed zkittlez is just a sunset sherbert s1?


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Jan 3, 2020)

Buss Relville said:


> got like 3 seeds, def curious to see how they do


Twisted helix day 15


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 7, 2020)

Seed Guru's has some In-house gear on sale for $50, Crazy price


----------



## Cocabam (Jan 9, 2020)

I've been hearing that the Sugarcane Strain has next to no terps. Do you guys agree? And if its not true, what are the terps like?


----------



## Mullalulla (Jan 9, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I've been hearing that the Sugarcane Strain has next to no terps. Do you guys agree? And if its not true, what are the terps like?


Range from piney / earthy from the plat to fruity/ slight sour mix from the sluricane .. most of mine were all a sour berryish smell .. they smell amazing.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 9, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I've been hearing that the Sugarcane Strain has next to no terps. Do you guys agree? And if its not true, what are the terps like?


Mine has a sweet fruity smell 

its not real terpy but it definitely has a nice smell to it


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 9, 2020)

Flako831 said:


> View attachment 4389995


Any herms? I just popped 6 very vigorous even blowing the regs away


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 9, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I've been hearing that the Sugarcane Strain has next to no terps. Do you guys agree? And if its not true, what are the terps like?


it’s been said that the platinum has no terps, just lots of frost. I have heard that is the same with the white, and the platinum definitely looks like a hybrid Of the white. Not sure if the lineage of platinum has ever been disclosed, so I guess we just have to guess.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 10, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> it’s been said that the platinum has no terps, just lots of frost. I have heard that is the same with the white, and the platinum definitely looks like a hybrid Of the white. Not sure if the lineage of platinum has ever been disclosed, so I guess we just have to guess.


Platinum = UW Hashplant x Permafrost


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 10, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Platinum = UW Hashplant x Permafrost


Thanks man I wasnt aware.


----------



## Buss Relville (Jan 10, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> it’s been said that the platinum has no terps, just lots of frost. I have heard that is the same with the white, and the platinum definitely looks like a hybrid Of the white. Not sure if the lineage of platinum has ever been disclosed, so I guess we just have to guess.



the plat buffalo i grew was a fat yielder and hella frosty, but yeah the terps were absolutely whack, and it def not bad from the buffalo.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 10, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I've been hearing that the Sugarcane Strain has next to no terps. Do you guys agree? And if its not true, what are the terps like?


Sweet like grapes . The pheno I smoked anyhow


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 12, 2020)

Treestars has some packs for 50 last i checked.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 12, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> View attachment 4283901 View attachment 4283903 View attachment 4283905


Now that's a happy looking plant


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 12, 2020)

Yeah, I dont even ph my water or measure fertilizers etc. Just give it a little bit of fertilizer and use rain water. Simple potting mix with organic fertilizer and maybe a shot of salts early in the grow.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 12, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I've been hearing that the Sugarcane Strain has next to no terps. Do you guys agree? And if its not true, what are the terps like?


It has a cookie or candy type smell. I only grew one plant and wasnt that impressed but there are probably better phenos.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 12, 2020)

I have a platinum punch and a banana cake in flower out in my greenhouse right now with 400 watts of cobs above them along with the winter sunshine. It gets cold at night and the platinum punch is turning purple. Will post photos in a month once they flower up.


----------



## Bpanama (Jan 13, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I've been hearing that the Sugarcane Strain has next to no terps. Do you guys agree? And if its not true, what are the terps like?


Harvesting now, pheno has a minty lime smell, maybe pine lime. Less intense than you'd think given the looks.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 13, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> it’s been said that the platinum has no terps, just lots of frost. I have heard that is the same with the white, and the platinum definitely looks like a hybrid Of the white. Not sure if the lineage of platinum has ever been disclosed, so I guess we just have to guess.


That's been my experience with the Plat crosses as well. Its also a very good example of how pictures can be very deceiving. Those plants were covered in frost but lacked terps and potency.


----------



## Bpanama (Jan 17, 2020)

Update on the deluxe slurbet freebie, very pleased, couple weeks to go. This plant was slow but steady, very hardy. Single 315, happy frog & NFTG. Heck of a freebie, hope they run more - I'd purchase.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 21, 2020)

Did a quick smoke test of Blackcherry Punch and this is some fire

Wowzers from Exotic Genetix was the most potent I’ve tested so far from this batch of 15 strains im growing but Blackcherry Punch has officially taken that crown...for right now 

terps are good.Has a sweet koolaid/juice type of smell

heavy indica so I probably won’t smoke this often because im a sativa guy but this is some good shit

if heavy indicas are your thing definitely grab this one

Also have a Sugar Cane and Bluenana that will be getting the chop im the next day or two


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 21, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Did a quick smoke test of Blackcherry Punch and this is some fire
> 
> Wowzers from Exotic Genetix was the most potent I’ve tested so far from this batch of 15 strains im growing but Blackcherry Punch has officially taken that crown...for right now
> 
> ...


That's good to hear. I have a pack of Blackcherry Punch I want to germ but most of the Platinum Punch crosses I grew were a little bland. Beautiful with lots of trich coverage but lacking in terps.
If I germ my BlackCherryPunch I'll update this thread with some more pics.

I'd love to see how those Sugar Cane and Bluenanas turned out for you. I've been eyeing the SC for a while now.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Got some cheap Tahoe og x velvet pie from in house. Anybody try these yet?


----------



## catotaweed (Jan 23, 2020)

Trippinout said:


> I have sugarcane running and just ordered banana cake. So far I am a big fan. Anytime I pop seeds and they are very uniform I am happy. No Hermies and I had other hermie in the tent. Macstomper and a symbiotic strain. I will continue to run there genetics I think they are worth the price
> View attachment 4429255View attachment 4429256View attachment 4429257View attachment 4429258View attachment 4429259View attachment 4429260View attachment 4429261View attachment 4429262View attachment 4429263


Those are sugar cane?


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 23, 2020)

catotaweed said:


> Those are sugar cane?


Keep an eye on the banana cake. It's the only hermy I have ever gotten from them so far


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Keep an eye on the banana cake. It's the only hermy I have ever gotten from them so far


Had a few bad ones myself,good smoke,but definitely have to hut through the ball dropper.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 23, 2020)

genuity said:


> Had a few bad ones myself,good smoke,but definitely have to hut through the ball dropper.


Man I'm glad I'm not the only one . Such a great bank though


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jan 24, 2020)

Has anyone heard of Nice dream cake from in house fems ???? I have them in a redials container with no package but were in my in-house section of vault so I’m guessing they are In house


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Jan 27, 2020)

Ice cream dream by jinxproof on the left from clone at day 45. On the right is Twisted Helix at day 30. Shes gonna be a monster


----------



## ilovereggae (Jan 28, 2020)

Some IHG Lemon-Lime Punch @ F27. 

HLG QB288 v2 @ 135w

3) 2 gallon pots of FFOF/FFHF/Malibu Bus/Perlite

Roots Organics liquid nutes


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 29, 2020)

Winter greenhouse grow. Platinum punch 4 weeks into flower. Smells nice.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's been my experience with the Plat crosses as well. Its also a very good example of how pictures can be very deceiving. Those plants were covered in frost but lacked terps and potency.


Is that all the platinum crosses? I have a pack of platinum purple candy> was going to pop like 5 of em. That would be a bummer if terps are weak. I imagine it's also pheno dependent.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 30, 2020)

The Terps are just mild but the smoke is quite nice. I smoked some platinum banana og yesterday and it was really nice. The platinum punch has a similar sweet smell. It's just not a loud skunk or citrus smell. It's more like sweet candy smell.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 30, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> The Terps are just mild but the smoke is quite nice. I smoked some platinum banana og yesterday and it was really nice. The platinum punch has a similar sweet smell. It's just not a loud skunk or citrus smell. It's more like sweet candy smell.


Thats works for me. I saw pics of the plat purp candy and it looks fire. Im running puta breath and sherb breath from thug pug and the shit is heat. All around, looks terps, ect. Smells of fruit peanut butter and fuel.


----------



## green surfer (Jan 31, 2020)

Hey,

Recently i bought a pack of BlackcherryPieF5 from the tude. This is my first time with InHouse Genetics.
It is a 10 beans pack and i had 11 beans, can't complain!

They all sprouted in 2 days but 5 of them looks like freaks and 2 of them looks like Neville Haze or heavy sativa seedlings. I think i will kill 4 of them because they look freaky/unhealthy. It could be a too hot soil, excess of N but i know it cannot be that. Those beans are pricey and they should not be so finicky and they are supposed to look almost all the same because they are supposed to be F5s. Am i wrong?
I am experienced grower, i am growing indoor since 15 years, i have popped undreds of strains, all organic, and i start always my seeds in the same way in 1 gallon pots with my organic soil and light mix seedling soil in the middle of the pot.

The freaks: they look like they can't handle Nitrogen, even if there is only a slow amount of N.



The thin leaves, healthy but sooo thin leaves


So far i have 6 "OK" ones, one is not on the pics, 5 have downwards clawing leaves and looks unhealthy. And i know it is not because of my soil.



Other seedlings from personal crosses and other breeders, they all look perfect.


I don't complain so far... but..., i just ask, what do you think?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 1, 2020)

green surfer said:


> Hey,
> 
> Recently i bought a pack of BlackcherryPieF5 from the tude. This is my first time with InHouse Genetics.
> It is a 10 beans pack and i had 11 beans, can't complain!
> ...


Does a worked strain (F4 or more) evolve based on how it's grown?? Like if the breeder feeds very lightly on all filial generations of the strain, is it possible that they were just more used to a "light" feeding? (Not saying this is correct, but any info would be cool)


----------



## green surfer (Feb 1, 2020)

You are right uJhiteLiger, maybe this strain is genetically adapted to low N feeding. If so it could be interesting to tell it to the customer. My soil is light, especially when I don’t know a strain I am careful with my soil mix for popping seeds. 

These seedlings should look almost all the same, but they look very different. They are only 4-5 days old and I can see that it Is not very stable Genetically. It is strange for an F5 strain. Pop one pack of DJ Short Blueberry F4 and seedlings will look all the same. I can say as well that DJ Short blueberry is a strain highly sensitive to N, maybe the worst light feeder that I have grown so far, and I have grown it with this soil recipe with no problem. I have also grown sativas with no problems.

But today I can some of them recovering, the leaves are in the way to a normal shape! Very strange, I can’t explain what happened.

I am sorry, English is not my mother tongue, please forgive me.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 1, 2020)

Doubtful you can see genetic variations at 5 days old.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 2, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Doubtful you can see genetic variations at 5 days old.


Hahaha. Seriously. 
Looks, like "nevilles haze/ heavy sativas"- dude those are in the seedling stage still, lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 2, 2020)

This is about the time when tou can tell its genetic variation. This is a heavy indica-


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 2, 2020)

Platinum punch is looking nice and smelling quite a bit.


----------



## Trippinout (Feb 3, 2020)

catotaweed said:


> Those are sugar cane?


Yes 
Here is more sugarcane for you


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 3, 2020)

Trippinout said:


> Yes
> Here is more sugarcane for you
> View attachment 4470604View attachment 4470605View attachment 4470606View attachment 4470607View attachment 4470608View attachment 4470609


Nice those are sexy af.


----------



## green surfer (Feb 3, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Doubtful you can see genetic variations at 5 days old.


they look so different



Dividedsky said:


> Hahaha. Seriously.
> Looks, like "nevilles haze/ heavy sativas"- dude those are in the seedling stage still, lol.


some of the BCPF5 seedlings have very thin leaves, (and some are on the opposite) I didn’t say they will be heavy sativa, I said they look like Sativa seedlings. And I said they don’t look very homogeneous for f5 seedlings. That’s all.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 3, 2020)

green surfer said:


> they look so different
> 
> 
> some of the BCPF5 seedlings have very thin leaves, (and some are on the opposite) I didn’t say they will be heavy sativa, I said they look like Sativa seedlings. And I said they don’t look very homogeneous for f5 seedlings. That’s all.


I was just busting balls.


----------



## Trippinout (Feb 6, 2020)

My two keepers of sugarcane 
One is heavy frost 
And one has less frost but more colour
Both have super dense nugs


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Feb 6, 2020)

Trippinout said:


> My two keepers of sugarcane
> One is heavy frost
> And one has less frost but more colour
> Both have super dense nugs
> View attachment 4472990View attachment 4472991


Looks like My Skunkleberry!


----------



## Kromb (Feb 6, 2020)

Mass Medical and Inhouse are workin on some collaboration strains. Here's some pics attached, not even the keepers


----------



## Bojan (Feb 6, 2020)

Platinum dolato planted January 8th 2020, first time trying no till.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 14, 2020)

Piztol said:


> Just got my forbidden jelly in today, also with 2 full packs of sour dub x silky johnson for freebies slurricane coming monday!! I originally ordered jelly sickle ( ppunch×jellyb) from the havily connected seedbank and it was my first order there, but for some odd reason days after ordering i got the news it was out but site said 3 left when i ordered... so i had to take a different strain and thats probably why i got the extra pack, but i wasnt to impressed with heavily connecteds costumer service along with my order being changed i am not going there anymore until its more organized.


hey dude,
i was looking for information on these two you grabbed. any pictures and feedback information on them from your grows ? thx


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 14, 2020)

As a freebie from Oregon Elite Seeds, I was given some of In House Genetics 'Bubba's Girl x ookb', I asked the guy from OES what ookb was and he had no idea saying that the guy from IHG gave them to him. That being the case, do any of you know what 'ookb' is?


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Feb 14, 2020)

OGKB x Secret Weapon


----------



## starwatcher (Feb 14, 2020)

Anyone know the lineage of Firestarter from In house? They were freebies from Neptune. 2 phenos are looking good at week 6 yield wise but lacking on smell and terps.


----------



## growin-Jables (Feb 16, 2020)

Couple shots of my Sugarcane


----------



## smokadepep (Feb 17, 2020)

Anyone grown out the Platinum garlic x platinum kush mints?


----------



## Cocabam (Feb 18, 2020)

What are the parents for the Punch 3.0 Freebies? I have 2 on the way


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 20, 2020)

wow - glad a forum that's about In House Genetics' have their : Sugar Cane" (Slurrican x Platuim) One of their best anyone tell me about - it won con,e cups (extracrion) whole flower is covered with treichome/terpenes') Thanks they are expensive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 20, 2020)

harris hawk said:


> wow - glad a forum that's about In House Genetics' have their : Sugar Cane" (Slurrican x Platuim) One of their best anyone tell me about - it won con,e cups (extracrion) whole flower is covered with treichome/terpenes') Thanks they are expensive !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


the pheno of Sugar Cane I grew is some good smoke

super frosty,nice 50/50 high,good terps,surprisingly good yield

it kinda smells like Platinum Candyland so I assume those terps are from the Platinum

Bluenana is better tho

that shit is some real fire.It has Sugar Cane beat in every department except bag appeal


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 22, 2020)

Anyone grow original slurricane yet. I have three in week 4 and 2 are throwing balls i picked on off one and 4 off another. Should i chuck them or let em go? And watch????


----------



## Cocabam (Feb 23, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Anyone grow original slurricane yet. I have three in week 4 and 2 are throwing balls i picked on off one and 4 off another. Should i chuck them or let em go? And watch????


Always chuck herms unless you're okay with a seeded crop.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## growin-Jables (Feb 23, 2020)

Just picked up in houses newly released Slurrup in regs.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 24, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Anyone grow original slurricane yet. I have three in week 4 and 2 are throwing balls i picked on off one and 4 off another. Should i chuck them or let em go? And watch????


Thats what i thought but mad people say to watch them that they usually wont keep throwwing balls their acclimmating, And if u take clones the problem shouldnt reaccour? Is this true? Does anyone on here do this? Please lmk i am only interrested in who done this. I usually toss them out at first sign of balls, but if theres another way of saving them obviously its less of a waste. I heard triangle kush. Does this.im in a grow tent free of leaks on a digi timer and my last couple cannarado runs ive tossed about 12 herms thier stuff is pretty bad with the herms but the keepers are good.


----------



## growin-Jables (Feb 24, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Thats what i thought but mad people say to watch them that they usually wont keep throwwing balls their acclimmating, And if u take clones the problem shouldnt reaccour? Is this true? Does anyone on here do this? Please lmk i am only interrested in who done this. I usually toss them out at first sign of balls, but if theres another way of saving them obviously its less of a waste. I heard triangle kush. Does this.im in a grow tent free of leaks on a digi timer and my last couple cannarado runs ive tossed about 12 herms thier stuff is pretty bad with the herms but the keepers are good.


I recently had success pulling off a few sacs off lower branches. There were the only ones that grew. Never ended up pollinating anything. Pull them keep an eye on it. As long as its not growing full on male sacs than the bud will continue to grow and create resin


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 24, 2020)

growin-Jables said:


> I recently had success pulling off a few sacs off lower branches. There were the only ones that grew. Never ended up pollinating anything. Pull them keep an eye on it. As long as its not growing full on male sacs than the bud will continue to grow and create resin


Hell yea but i really wanna know if clones get better? Like its still a herm right if you dont always scope internode it could possibly come back right. Or if you think its acclimated and try to breed with it will those progeny be herms? Ive heard a well known breeder say that those traits go away basically in clone runs. Which supports what a few fellow rollitupers told me any thoughts from anyone? Ill put up some pics later on of the girlguys


----------



## growin-Jables (Feb 24, 2020)

Greybush7387 said:


> Hell yea but i really wanna know if clones get better? Like its still a herm right if you dont always scope internode it could possibly come back right. Or if you think its acclimated and try to breed with it will those progeny be herms? Ive heard a well known breeder say that those traits go away basically in clone runs. Which supports what a few fellow rollitupers told me any thoughts from anyone? Ill put up some pics later on of the girlguys


I couldnt tell you. Never cloned anything that un stable


----------



## growin-Jables (Feb 24, 2020)

growin-Jables said:


> I couldnt tell you. Never cloned anything that un stable


I mean...ive thought about that before. How generally clones will be a stronger version than its first go around from seed. Although. If you cut a clone your first go around while its in veg. More than likely its going to do the same thing. Sometimes i think with fems, they need to be vegged longer and really establish as an adult plant before flipping to flower. That would be near impossible to prove since its inpossible to predict if a plant would have throw male flowers


----------



## SwankDank (Feb 24, 2020)

anyone have luck growing Divine storm or Slurricane #7 im about to germinate mine in about 3 weeks


----------



## growin-Jables (Feb 24, 2020)

SwankDank said:


> anyone have luck growing Divine storm or Slurricane #7 im about to germinate mine in about 3 weeks


I grew out the slurricane #7 S1 and had amazing results.


----------



## growin-Jables (Feb 24, 2020)

Pic of my sugarcane about to start week 8


----------



## Trainwreckertonville (Feb 25, 2020)

Has anyone ran big drip yet?


----------



## R.C (Feb 26, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> it’s been said that the platinum has no terps, just lots of frost. I have heard that is the same with the white, and the platinum definitely looks like a hybrid Of the white. Not sure if the lineage of platinum has ever been disclosed, so I guess we just have to guess.


uw hashplant x perma frost - (trainwreck x white widow), I've also read some say perma frost is (kali mist x trinity snow)

either way I've been waiting for the day he s1's it again, he did before, and says he might again.


----------



## ilovereggae (Feb 26, 2020)

Lemon-Lime Punch F55

Almost done... started these under 135w hlg qb288 v2 with a month veg and first month of flower. 2nd month they moved under a 240W driver split between 4 v1 boards for better spread and efficiency. They fed a little harder than expected and my soil ran out of juice so they look a little rough and have dropped most of the fan leaves already... but the buds are by far the best looking that I"ve ever grown. Rock hard and frosty. 2 shorter of them smell like lemon-lime hard candy. The other tall one smells like lemon and licorice maybe? Just starting to see trichs get milky, will probably pull them this time next week.

Next round is clones off the first plants, vegged for 2 weeks, and at F24, with recharge added 1x a week. One of the phenos is super tall so i topped those, which messes up the SOG uniformity... but once I sample the first harvest I will know which is my keeper and be able to dial it in better.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Feb 27, 2020)

Man some nice stuff fellas hope mine look as good. Tossed one slurricane and kept the other 5 rolling. Due to balls all over they just kept coming. Im runnin 550 ppms so dought its stress


----------



## Mtngreens (Feb 29, 2020)

Gorilladosha


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 2, 2020)

Banana OG x wedding cake freebie


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 3, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's been my experience with the Plat crosses as well. Its also a very good example of how pictures can be very deceiving. Those plants were covered in frost but lacked terps and potency.


Bro what would be your go-to strain for best, reliable flavor potency?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 3, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Bro what would be your go-to strain for best, reliable flavor potency?


I didn't keep anything from In House. They were very photogenic plants with great bag appeal but that's where it ends. Everything fell flat in the taste and potency dept.

Right now, I'd rec Useful, Katsu, Genuity (chuckers gear) and Cannarado.
Top Dawg has always given me multiple potent keepers that hold their own beside the breeder cuts
Shwaggy, Diamond Duke, and CSI all work with Chems so lots of potency there too.

Lately I've been running clones but I'm planning a seed run soon and will probably do a few from those breeders I listed.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 4, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I didn't keep anything from In House. They were very photogenic plants with great bag appeal but that's where it ends. Everything fell flat in the taste and potency dept.
> 
> Right now, I'd rec Useful, Katsu, Genuity (chuckers gear) and Cannarado.
> Top Dawg has always given me multiple potent keepers that hold their own beside the breeder cuts
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts. Damn, i visited CP and read up on Useful. I had no idea.
Im on a brief grow hiatus because of home construction, still im going to grab a Useful pack today.
Def will check out your other recommendations. 


Much appreciated Tangerine.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 4, 2020)

In house has like 50 different strains, so how could you possibly say all of it is no good? That makes no sense. Listing the ones you grew and weren't impressed with makes more sense.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 4, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> In house has like 50 different strains, so how could you possibly say all of it is no good? That makes no sense. Listing the ones you grew and weren't impressed with makes more sense.


I grew Platinum Buffalo a few years back. It produced amazing looking flowers, dripping w trichomes. I was impressed visually but the smoke , though very good, was not as amazing as the looks. So Tangerine's observations did resonate with me. I def would not rule out IHG but $$$ and the explosion of breeders and skilled growers providing reports on these newer genetics def gets my attention and $. 

Black Jack x Chocolate Diesel 10 Feminized Seeds $60.00

I do agree that its not legit to dismiss all offerings because a few are lots of show and not enough go.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 4, 2020)

I ran sluricane and sugarcane and they were meh. Platinum banana also meh. The platinum punch and platinum kushmints were super good. Black cherry punch also very good but maybe not a keeper. The platinum punch and platinum kushmint and banana cake are all keepers.


----------



## SwankDank (Mar 4, 2020)

About to pop 3 of each of these next Thursday. starting early for this summers outdoor season wish me luck


----------



## growin-Jables (Mar 5, 2020)

Sugarcane a week from getting chopped


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 5, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> I ran sluricane and sugarcane and they were meh. Platinum banana also meh. The platinum punch and platinum kushmints were super good. Black cherry punch also very good but maybe not a keeper. The platinum punch and platinum kushmint and banana cake are all keepers.


Convincing enough endorsement.
Just grabbed a pack of Platinum Punch after reading this.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 5, 2020)

Slurricane s


----------



## Cocabam (Mar 5, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> I ran sluricane and sugarcane and they were meh. Platinum banana also meh. The platinum punch and platinum kushmints were super good. Black cherry punch also very good but maybe not a keeper. The platinum punch and platinum kushmint and banana cake are all keepers.


Weird that you didnt like sugarcane but did like Platinum Punch, since the only difference in genetics is the addition of dosido. How many of each did you pop?


Also, I still cant find any info on the Punch 3.0 freebies? In-house wont respond to me when I ask about it


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 5, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> In house has like 50 different strains, so how could you possibly say all of it is no good? That makes no sense. Listing the ones you grew and weren't impressed with makes more sense.


If this msg is in regard to my reply to Ruby - no where in my post did I state they were "all no good".

My grows are documented and Ruby recently liked the pics and followed up with a direct question. I answered and gave my honest opinion.

I'm happy for anyone that had a positive experience. After all the whole point to is to improve our gardens.

If this msg wasn't meant for me, sorry I misunderstood. If _was_, @ me next time.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 5, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> I grew Platinum Buffalo a few years back. It produced amazing looking flowers, dripping w trichomes. I was impressed visually but the smoke , though very good, was not as amazing as the looks. So Tangerine's observations did resonate with me. I def would not rule out IHG but $$$ and the explosion of breeders and skilled growers providing reports on these newer genetics def gets my attention and $.
> 
> Black Jack x Chocolate Diesel 10 Feminized Seeds $60.00
> 
> I do agree that its not legit to dismiss all offerings because a few are lots of show and not enough go.


My post wasn't meant as dismissive and nor should it be taken as a dig on anyones garden. I'm sure In House has some winning crosses. How could they not with the vast amount packs available. I just cant in good faith recommend genetics I haven't grown or have had a poor experience with. 
I'd like to think others would do this same. 
Honest reviews on the forums > IG pageantry all day.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 5, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> My post wasn't meant as dismissive and nor should it be taken as a dig on anyones garden. I'm sure In House has some winning crosses. How could they not with the vast amount packs available. I just cant in good faith recommend genetics I haven't grown or have had a poor experience with.
> I'd like to think others would do this same.
> Honest reviews on the forums > IG pageantry all day.


Your post articulated a feeling about some IHG genetics that I held for a while. I grew a few other of their strains. My best run was with Platinum Buffalo but all of them were to some degree all show, little go.

Though it hasn't stopped me from trying out a recommendation from this thread.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 5, 2020)

Anyone run the slurricane reg ?


----------



## rasna (Mar 7, 2020)

I read on their IG page that crosses with Platinum have good mold resistance and do well on the outside. Do you have direct experiences?


----------



## GreasyG (Mar 10, 2020)

I have the Dolato S1 seeds from IHG - the picture on the pack is different to what IHG had before. Was wondering if anyone knows if they have changed the packing? Its not the Dolato V2. 

1st pic is my pack and the 2nd is the original pack when IHG released Dolato S1


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 10, 2020)

I believe they changed their packaging recently.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 10, 2020)

yes they changed the packaging

they have 3 colors now

i believe the black packs are fems,white are regs,and gold are limited


----------



## GreasyG (Mar 10, 2020)

Ok, thanks guys for the confirmation, thought i might have got conned out! lol!


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 10, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Weird that you didnt like sugarcane but did like Platinum Punch, since the only difference in genetics is the addition of dosido. How many of each did you pop?
> 
> 
> Also, I still cant find any info on the Punch 3.0 freebies? In-house wont respond to me when I ask about itView attachment 4497048


I only ran 1 of each plant. So yeah Im sure some good ones are still to be had. I usually grow 2 plants at a time and its still way more than I can use.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 10, 2020)

Platinum punch drying now


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 10, 2020)

Banana OG x wedding cake freebie drying


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 10, 2020)

Thats outdoor greenhouse winter weed in southern CA.


----------



## Ghettogandi (Mar 10, 2020)

I'm about to run platinum kush breath Any advice on whether I should top or not? I was told they don't get large flowers so not to top? Any one got anything to say about that?


----------



## green surfer (Mar 15, 2020)

Black Cherry Pie F5:

11 seeds, 3 freaks/weak plants i didn't kept, 2 males (1 very sativa one very indica), so 6 females left.
On the 6 females, 2 are very very sativa with huge stretch and huge leaves, i killed one because of the insane stretch. So 5 females a flowering now.
2 have low stretch, 2 are medium strech, and 1 tall. I have one black pheno with perfect structure (not on the pictures), voigour, frost, smell, looks very promising. I will take pictures of her soon.

one sativa beast, she was beginning her stretch and it was hard to deal with, much taller than my DoSiDos crosses.


On the 5 females, 2 are green, 3 are almost black, all are very resinous, trichome production is insane, even in the early stage of flowering. So far i have found a few nanners on 2 females. Find a keeper should not be a problem, i hope.

the frost is already very nice, this pheno is a 3x stretcher, i expected better structures, but i can deal with her, she is ok, not the perfect structure but ok.





greetz


----------



## Takeoff28 (Mar 15, 2020)

So nobody gonna answer the question about Punch 3.0???


----------



## Cocabam (Mar 15, 2020)

Takeoff28 said:


> So nobody gonna answer the question about Punch 3.0???


I popped one with some cannarado seeds, inhouse still wont answer on Instagram or email when I ask about it... Really interested in knowing the parents of my Punch 3.0

I also have 4 Sugar Cane 1 month into veg right now, I'll post pictures after harvest in a few months.

Edit: Someone said it was "Punch 2.0 x Punch clone only". Sounds good to me


----------



## Axelbro (Mar 18, 2020)

Trippinout said:


> My two keepers of sugarcane
> One is heavy frost
> And one has less frost but more colour
> Both have super dense nugs
> View attachment 4472990View attachment 4472991


Did you get the candy/grape pheno or the gas?


----------



## Axelbro (Mar 18, 2020)

Heres my two Sugarcanes 1 month into veg


----------



## Axelbro (Mar 18, 2020)

growin-Jables said:


> Sugarcane a week from getting choppedView attachment 4496257


that is insane! Looks amazing


----------



## Trippinout (Mar 20, 2020)

Axelbro said:


> Did you get the candy/grape pheno or the gas?


More gas pukey smell


----------



## growin-Jables (Mar 20, 2020)

Axelbro said:


> Did you get the candy/grape pheno or the gas?


1 out of my 4 Sugarcane has that exact terpene profile. Smells just like grape jolly rancher. It's even one of the frostiest pheno out of the four as well. Only negative thing was the yield on it was pretty small compared to other phenos


----------



## Axelbro (Mar 20, 2020)

growin-Jables said:


> 1 out of my 4 Sugarcane has that exact terpene profile. Smells just like grape jolly rancher. It's even one of the frostiest pheno out of the four as well. Only negative thing was the yield on it was pretty small compared to other phenos View attachment 4509258View attachment 4509260


Look awesome! Hope i get that pheno


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 24, 2020)

I've grown a lot of Inhouse genetics and can't say I'm the biggest fan. However, the Jelly Breath s1 was nice. Rockymountainhigh719 has Inhouse Genetics 40% off several times a year with lots of freebies. Hope everyone finds what they're looking for in their packs


----------



## Axelbro (Mar 24, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I've grown a lot of Inhouse genetics and can't say I'm the biggest fan. However, the Jelly Breath s1 was nice. Rockymountainhigh719 has Inhouse Genetics 40% off several times a year with lots of freebies. Hope everyone finds what they're looking for in their packs
> 
> View attachment 4513011


why are you not a fan?

and why would you keep growing it so many times if not?


----------



## Axelbro (Mar 24, 2020)

That sounded kind of passive aggressive. Not meant to be lol


----------



## growin-Jables (Mar 25, 2020)

Axelbro said:


> That sounded kind of passive aggressive. Not meant to be lol


I've personally noticed that alot of in house genetics gear usually turns out top shelf by end of flower. But the strains certainly seem to take a bit more finesse to thrive. Not that there what I would consider challenging. But I certainly wouldnt reccomend them for beginners. I have only grown there feminized gear. I currently have a couple Platinum X PKM regs going that I just confirmed were female so maybe they will grow a bit more aggressively. Over all though there one of the most reliable breeders when I'm looking to harvest nothing but top shelf and when I'm not shooting for huge yields


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 25, 2020)

Axelbro said:


> why are you not a fan?
> and why would you keep growing it so many times if not?


I don't grow Inhouse anymore. That picture is from 2018. However, I still have two packs of Jelly Breath S1 I'm planning on keeping for the future. If you look at the Duke Diamond thread, I offered to give away my Jelly Sorbet and Platinum Cake for free to anyone of interest. I gave my other packs to friends (offline) for their first grows.

I'm not a fan because:

A. The genetics are frosty but not very strong.
B. No descriptions with the packs.
C. The old school genetics are better and have more diversity.

I'm not hating on them. If people want to run Girl Scout Cookies and Purple Punch in 100 different hybrids, that's cool too.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 25, 2020)

growin-Jables said:


> I've personally noticed that alot of in house genetics gear usually turns out top shelf by end of flower. But the strains certainly seem to take a bit more finesse to thrive. Not that there what I would consider challenging. But I certainly wouldnt reccomend them for beginners. I have only grown there feminized gear. I currently have a couple Platinum X PKM regs going that I just confirmed were female so maybe they will grow a bit more aggressively. Over all though there one of the most reliable breeders when I'm looking to harvest nothing but top shelf and when I'm not shooting for huge yields


Yeah, I don't think their strains are hard to grow. They're reliable as well. I think their was an animal line (animal cookies ?) that got pushed to the curb 3 or 4 years ago due to hermies but that's it. I've just seen his seeds go from selling at $80 for 12 seeds to $300 for 12 seeds. I have no problem with that at all, get what you can. I'm just not growing out another purple punch or cookie hybrid, the pot isn't that good. Anyway, not trying to rain on anyone's parade. The Platinum Scout v2 did yield well for me if someone's looking for something that can produce huge buds with lots of trichomes.


----------



## R.C (Mar 25, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I don't grow Inhouse anymore. That picture is from 2018. However, I still have two packs of Jelly Breath S1 I'm planning on keeping for the future. If you look at the Duke Diamond thread, I offered to give away my Jelly Sorbet and Platinum Cake for free to anyone of interest. I gave my other packs to friends (offline) for their first grows.
> 
> I'm not a fan because:
> 
> ...


Still got those packs, from the duke thread? I'm interested.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 25, 2020)

R.C said:


> Still got those packs, from the duke thread? I'm interested.


No, I just gave them to some friends who just started growing. Cannabis just became legal in our state in January. Still not supposed to grow it, but I don't think that's stopping anyone. It was just packs of Platinum Scout v2, Platinum Cake, Jelly Sorbet, Dolato ? and a bunch of the freebies. I think one of the freebies was Irene x Platinum, the others had Platinum Kush Mints in them. Sorry.


----------



## R.C (Mar 25, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> No, I just gave them to some friends who just started growing. Cannabis just became legal in our state in January. Still not supposed to grow it, but I don't think that's stopping anyone. It was just packs of Platinum Scout v2, Platinum Cake, Jelly Sorbet, Dolato ? and a bunch of the freebies. I think one of the freebies was Irene x Platinum, the others had Platinum Kush Mints in them. Sorry.


 Thanks for the reply, that's cool, I got plenty of gear, just wanted to make sure they got good use. You must be a good friend. Cheers bud, stay safe.


----------



## morugawelder (Mar 27, 2020)

Been running' Slurricane #7 for the 5th run , from the same mama , she's a good one yield , potency , flavor all of it , 
I did just receive his Platinum Jelly , Got 2 free beans , Platinum Jelly x Slurricane # 25 , yeah his prices went up , he has good stuff ,
But theres a lot of new upcoming breeders with great stuff too , and a better price .


----------



## morugawelder (Mar 27, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Yeah, I don't think their strains are hard to grow. They're reliable as well. I think their was an animal line (animal cookies ?) that got pushed to the curb 3 or 4 years ago due to hermies but that's it. I've just seen his seeds go from selling at $80 for 12 seeds to $300 for 12 seeds. I have no problem with that at all, get what you can. I'm just not growing out another purple punch or cookie hybrid, the pot isn't that good. Anyway, not trying to rain on anyone's parade. The Platinum Scout v2 did yield well for me if someone's looking for something that can produce huge buds with lots of trichomes.


How was the potency on that Platinum Scout v2 ?


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 27, 2020)

morugawelder said:


> How was the potency on that Platinum Scout v2 ?


Mediocre. Not horrible, not great. I personally wouldn't grow it again. I don't want to comment too much on Inhouse in their thread, because I didn't come here to bash. I just wanted people to know Rockymountainhigh719 almost always has the best deals. With 4/20 coming up, I'm looking forward to getting some Duke Diamond gear from him and headiegardens. Hope everyone has a great weekend!  

Off topic but I think the two strains I've gotten the most compliments on so far is Pinebomb from Duke Diamond and Sunshine Daydream from Bodhi.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 28, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. Damn, i visited CP and read up on Useful. I had no idea.
> Im on a brief grow hiatus because of home construction, still im going to grab a Useful pack today.
> Def will check out your other recommendations.
> 
> ...





radiant Rudy said:


> Convincing enough endorsement.
> Just grabbed a pack of Platinum Punch after reading this.


My contractors all cancelled on me. It looks like I may have enough time to finish a grow before everything is back to the new new.

these beans popped yesterday. Under cfl for now.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 28, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Mediocre. Not horrible, not great. I personally wouldn't grow it again. I don't want to comment too much on Inhouse in their thread, because I didn't come here to bash. I just wanted people to know Rockymountainhigh719 almost always has the best deals. With 4/20 coming up, I'm looking forward to* getting some Duke Diamond gear from him and headiegardens*. Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> Off topic but I think the two strains I've gotten the most compliments on so far is Pinebomb from Duke Diamond and Sunshine Daydream from Bodhi.


I dont see those breeders listed at 719? Have you grown these in the past?


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 28, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> I dont see those breeders listed at 719? Have you grown these in the past?


Duke Diamond is the owner of Dominion Seed Company. If you goto rockymountainhigh719.org - you will see Dominion Seed Co there. However, he recently did a 50% off deal, so all of the product is sold out. If you goto headiegardens.com (with the password), you will see Dominion Seed Company as well. It's not my place to say, so I'm just going to "take a random guess" and say Dominion Seed Company will have a big special at headiegardens for 4/20 and may start April 1st.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 28, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> I dont see those breeders listed at 719? Have you grown these in the past?


One last thing, I have grown lots of Dominion gear in the past. I'm not going to post them in the Inhouse thread but you can check it out here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/dominion-seed-company-duke-diamond.955547/page-23#post-15150528


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks so much man. I will surely look into your recommendations. Plants on your thread look frosty AF


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 28, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Thanks so much man. I will surely look into your recommendations. Plants on your thread look frosty AFView attachment 4517014


Not as frosty as those!!! Great job and kudos to everyone else growing on this thread - for being self sufficient and not buying the overpriced dog shit in their local dispensaries.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 29, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I don't grow Inhouse anymore. That picture is from 2018. However, I still have two packs of Jelly Breath S1 I'm planning on keeping for the future. If you look at the Duke Diamond thread, I offered to give away my Jelly Sorbet and Platinum Cake for free to anyone of interest. I gave my other packs to friends (offline) for their first grows.
> 
> I'm not a fan because:
> 
> ...


I feel that same. Ihg genetics has some great bag appeal, good phenos turn out really highend looking, I just thought they lacked in the potency department. You should check out thug pug, his strains check every box for me.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I feel that same. Ihg genetics has some great bag appeal, good phenos turn out really highend looking, I just thought they lacked in the potency department. You should check out thug pug, his strains check every box for me.


I think maybe something that should be noted as well, to be fair - not everyone wants super strong pot. I'm sure IHG has a nice little market where the customers are getting exactly what they want. I've only purchased Meatbreath from Thugpug, but haven't had a chance to run them. Gromers page is filled with nice pictures, that's for sure!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 29, 2020)

Hmm normally dont have to ask this question but where ya get in house genetics at?


radiant Rudy said:


> Thanks so much man. I will surely look into your recommendations. Plants on your thread look frosty AFView attachment 4517014


What is it?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 29, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I think maybe something that should be noted as well, to be fair - not everyone wants super strong pot. I'm sure IHG has a nice little market where the customers are getting exactly what they want. I've only purchased Meatbreath from Thugpug, but haven't had a chance to run them. Gromers page is filled with nice pictures, that's for sure!


O nice man meatbreath is really sought after, you should run those for sure. I just got a cut of non-ogkb pheno of meatbreath.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 29, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hmm normally dont have to ask this question but where ya get in house genetics at?
> 
> 
> What is it?


Platinum Buffalo from a few years back IHG



I dont remember at all where I got those beans. It was a US based seller and it was 2017 i think. The plants looked fantastic but the overall quality was about a B/B+.

I think I've improved my skills some in the last three years. IHG quality is legit enough that i'm really psyched starting this Platinum Punch plant.

Bro in another post you mentioned holding CSI in esteem. Any suggestions for a strain that is currently available?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 29, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Platinum Buffalo from a few years back IHG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of the forum crosses, tk crosses, zkittlez, and bubblegum crosses. Mendo crosses are awesome and sweeter than urkle crosses. Everything is legit cuts. Be for warned if you go into the cali-o gene pool you will need to see 15-20 females to find real deal super sweet orange. Stay away from any of the crosses with PCK in them and urkle crosses have always been meh for me. Also not impressed with any of the chem 91 stuff.

On a personal taste note CSI, Symbiotic, and Cannarado are the best shit out now. 

*So what is a super super sweet best tasting strain from In House so far? Any real gas/jetfuel/intense odor crosses?*


----------



## Axelbro (Mar 30, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> All of the forum crosses, tk crosses, zkittlez, and bubblegum crosses. Mendo crosses are awesome and sweeter than urkle crosses. Everything is legit cuts. Be for warned if you go into the cali-o gene pool you will need to see 15-20 females to find real deal super sweet orange. Stay away from any of the crosses with PCK in them and urkle crosses have always been meh for me. Also not impressed with any of the chem 91 stuff.
> 
> On a personal taste note CSI, Symbiotic, and Cannarado are the best shit out now.
> 
> *So what is a super super sweet best tasting strain from In House so far? Any real gas/jetfuel/intense odor crosses?*


I definitely reccommend PKB or Platinum Kush Breath.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 30, 2020)

Axelbro said:


> I definitely reccommend PKB or Platinum Kush Breath.


I was actually eyeing that, but damn the price tag...So far that and chocolate diesel have my attention.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 4, 2020)

There was a cut of In House "Meathead" making the rounds a couple years ago that tested at something like 33% total potential thc when coming from ideal conditions.
That cross contains "Meatbreath", which you guys were recently mentioning, which is what reminded me of it. So even if there may be a tendency for frosty weaklings in IH's offerings, a real power monster can pop up from time to time. 

Also, some cuts of Black Cherry Punch have tested in the mid-upper 20's. Not bad.


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 4, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I think maybe something that should be noted as well, to be fair - not everyone wants super strong pot. I'm sure IHG has a nice little market where the customers are getting exactly what they want. I've only purchased Meatbreath from Thugpug, but haven't had a chance to run them. Gromers page is filled with nice pictures, that's for sure!


DM me if your interested in parting ways with said pack of said Meat Breath !


----------



## Railage (Apr 4, 2020)

Did anyone ever try Dual OG? Would love to find some information.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 6, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I've grown a lot of Inhouse genetics and can't say I'm the biggest fan. However, the Jelly Breath s1 was nice. Rockymountainhigh719 has Inhouse Genetics 40% off several times a year with lots of freebies. Hope everyone finds what they're looking for in their packs
> 
> View attachment 4513011


I didn't have good luck with my pack. No keepers. I have 3 seeds left though. What are the terps like for your keeper?


----------



## i0dineAlf (Apr 6, 2020)

Great bag appeal, sweet smelling buds, bland taste and decent high. Definitely more indica than sativa. I can't say I found a keeper but think it may be worth digging into a little more...


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 8, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Convincing enough endorsement.
> Just grabbed a pack of Platinum Punch after reading this.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 13, 2020)

Anyone running the OGKB X Animal Cookies? I got that with a Slurricane half pack and just started both. The OGKB cross has the most bizarre shaped leaves I’ve ever seen. They’re also the dankest smelling two week old leaves I’ve ever smelled. Makes room reek if I get it out and look at it.
How’s the Slurricane? How’s the ease of grow on these two strains? Any tips? Top? Don’t top? Is it a beanstalk or a bush, what to expect?

thanks!! Most expensive seeds I’ve ever ran.....


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 13, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I don't grow Inhouse anymore. That picture is from 2018. However, I still have two packs of Jelly Breath S1 I'm planning on keeping for the future. If you look at the Duke Diamond thread, I offered to give away my Jelly Sorbet and Platinum Cake for free to anyone of interest. I gave my other packs to friends (offline) for their first grows.
> 
> I'm not a fan because:
> 
> ...


I’m of interest if you’re still trying to give any inhouse away man. Can give you some ethos.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone running the OGKB X Animal Cookies? I got that with a Slurricane half pack and just started both. The OGKB cross has the most bizarre shaped leaves I’ve ever seen. They’re also the dankest smelling two week old leaves I’ve ever smelled. Makes room reek if I get it out and look at it.
> How’s the Slurricane? How’s the ease of grow on these two strains? Any tips? Top? Don’t top? Is it a beanstalk or a bush, what to expect?
> 
> thanks!! Most expensive seeds I’ve ever ran.....


Smell on my friends sluuricane he's running is amazing. Looks some of them yeild pretty good. The smell is out of this world though, smells like a candy slush puppie.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Smell on my friends sluuricane he's running is amazing. Looks some of them yeild pretty good. The smell is out of this world though, smells like a candy slush puppie.


High isn't super intense but the look, feel and smell is incredible when u find the keeper pheno


----------



## Ground_Zero (Apr 15, 2020)

Sagar cane


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 16, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> My contractors all cancelled on me. It looks like I may have enough time to finish a grow before everything is back to the new new.
> 
> these beans popped yesterday. Under cfl for now. View attachment 4516973


Platinum Punch yesterday about 3 weeks.


----------



## Spazz24 (Apr 16, 2020)

I’m new to In House Genetics gear but have been growing for 15 years so I’m definitely not inexperienced. I’m running Terple now and the appeal and smell is absolutely incredible! Yield on the other hand looks to be well below average which is disappointing because IHG is so hyped. Plus I also had to deal with runts.

For those who have grown out multiple IHG strains, are runts and below average yields the norm for IHG? I’m all about quality over quantity but there’s a fine line of acceptable and unacceptable when it comes to yield.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 17, 2020)

Spazz24 said:


> I’m new to In House Genetics gear but have been growing for 15 years so I’m definitely not inexperienced. I’m running Terple now and the appeal and smell is absolutely incredible! Yield on the other hand looks to be well below average which is disappointing because IHG is so hyped. Plus I also had to deal with runts.
> 
> For those who have grown out multiple IHG strains, are runts and below average yields the norm for IHG? I’m all about quality over quantity but there’s a fine line of acceptable and unacceptable when it comes to yield.



That's pretty normal for them.


----------



## Spazz24 (Apr 17, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> That's pretty normal for them.


That sucks. Have seen so much hype about them I jumped head first into their gear and have easily a couple grand worth in bean packs. Looks like they all go to the back of the line.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 17, 2020)

Spazz24 said:


> That sucks. Have seen so much hype about them I jumped head first into their gear and have easily a couple grand worth in bean packs. Looks like they all go to the back of the line.


They're more exotic focused. You never know though, might find a decent yielder if you just pop them. Won't know til you try


----------



## Spazz24 (Apr 17, 2020)

Smokolotapotamus said:


> They're more exotic focused. You never know though, might find a decent yielder if you just pop them. Won't know til you try


Just got these in today. 1 time release for both. Was meant for the rec market according to IHG gonna pop both packs for next run.


----------



## Smokolotapotamus (Apr 17, 2020)

Spazz24 said:


> Just got these in today. 1 time release for both. Was meant for the rec market according to IHG gonna pop both packs for next run.



I'm jealous


----------



## Peachbubble (Apr 20, 2020)

Have two Banana Cake (banana og * wedding cake) in veg 2 -3 weeks from switch to 12/12 and popped two freebies I got, OOKB * Cactus two days ago. Most excited about the freebie, actually


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Apr 20, 2020)

The banana cake is really nice


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 20, 2020)

Ogkb x animal cookies pic from Thursday.


----------



## Peachbubble (Apr 20, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> The banana cake is really nice


Brilliant. You have grown it or just smoked it? Tell me more!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 21, 2020)

Here I am... rock you like a Slurricane!

the big beast back middle
Getting some huge base fans. Any idea what pheno? How many Slurricane phenos are there? I ordered a half pack a few months back. Don’t think it says #7 on it.

how’s the yield of Slurricane? Should I top? Tie it down? What do? Any tips be great.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Apr 21, 2020)

Peachbubble said:


> Brilliant. You have grown it or just smoked it? Tell me more!


I posted pics of it a couple pages back in post 7844, finished product. Terps are goid, strong stone, it looks nice and grew really strong, I like it.


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Apr 21, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Here I am... rock you like a Slurricane!
> 
> the big beast back middle
> Getting some huge base fans. Any idea what pheno? How many Slurricane phenos are there? I ordered a half pack a few months back. Don’t think it says #7 on it.
> ...


I have two phenos going at the moment in sog. First runs. Pheno 1 was put into flower room a few weeks before pheno 2. Pheno 1 is shit for yields but frosty af. Smells like dawn dish soap and has short indica leaves that turned purple and has a few weeks left. The calyxs keep swelling larger then I’ve seen before. 

Pheno 2 started to flower 2 weeks ago. Much nicer then pheno 1. Tight node stacking, larger bud sites with a similar dawn dish soap smell but more sweet. Longer more slim sativa type leaves that are starting to frost up. She’s looking like she has some potential.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 21, 2020)

Anyone ran the ogkb x animal cookies cross yet?


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Apr 24, 2020)

All inhouse genetics. 4 plants. Day 29

Front left is bananium 
Front right is tart pops
Back left is twisted helix
Back right is bananium


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Apr 24, 2020)

Tart pops day 29


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bananium day 29


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 24, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Platinum Punch yesterday about 3 weeks.View attachment 4536269


This plant is flourishing and ready to be potted up again. I topped today at node 7. It's going to be loaded with bud site



s


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 25, 2020)

Wish I owned some more inhouse beans! Running the only two I have lol.

ogkb xanimal cookies



Slurricane


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 27, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Here I am... rock you like a Slurricane!
> 
> the big beast back middle
> Getting some huge base fans. Any idea what pheno? How many Slurricane phenos are there? I ordered a half pack a few months back. Don’t think it says #7 on it.
> ...


There are 3 phenos. Hard to call which one you have its too early.

To answer your question on yields. Depends on a lot of stuff mostly on the size of the roots. The old saying bigger roots bigger shoots. 

I run 7.5 gal organic soil nothing but water. 

If you want a big yielder you should grow middies. Just sayin. 

I can coax 6 zips dried from a plant NOT topped. 

ASS-uming you're going to VEG a normal time frame (not 4 months) then don't top and your yields will be better than if you top plants. Suggest growing her natural and see how she grows. 

Basically she's going to grow a lot like Do-si-dos with a little bigger plant and a little less frost. Probably more potent tho. If you do her right, you will have black flowers.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> There are 3 phenos. Hard to call which one you have its too early.
> 
> To answer your question on yields. Depends on a lot of stuff mostly on the size of the roots. The old saying bigger roots bigger shoots.
> 
> ...


Three phenos huh. cool deal. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 27, 2020)

I think they call the #7 #33 #44 or something like that.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> I think they call the #7 #33 #44 or something like that.


Can you help me decipher my pheno once I start flowering? Thanks


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 28, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Can you help me decipher my pheno once I start flowering? Thanks


Yeah you bet. I probably could tell in VEG but I didn't take a lot of pics in VEG enough to know. I do know that one pheno has some funky early VEG growth on the leaves. They start out with some VERY large fan leaves and keep them going almost all the way thru flower. Its a beautiful sight. 

Black Cherry Pie Bx - a few days before chop - she's on the hook now.





Garlic Sherbert - 55 days in flower. Getting there. 



Jellium #5 - a few days before chop - she's on the hook now.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 28, 2020)

Black Cherry Pie Bx - 10 days ago - Testers were superb. This plant smells like a very good dark red Zinfandel. Sharp grape wine with some fuel. Very distinct and if I rub against her my shirt smells like I spilled wine of myself. It sticks around.




Jellium #5 - 12 days ago 



Black Cherry Pie Bx - lower nug


----------



## Huktonponics (Apr 29, 2020)

Had anyone finish a run of the PKB REMIX yet ?

I ran the original PKB and it was great. Saw a few posts about the ogkb 2.1 being hermie prone so I'm watching them like a hawk. Had quite a few hermies from IHG gear ( black cherry punch was the worst ).

What kind of phones did you end up with ?

I've got 11 pkb remix about 20 days in from 12/12 looks like quite a few different phenos. Got 3 dangly stretchers, the rest are pretty average in height with nice node stacking.

I've got a Punch 3.0 and a Sweet deep grapefruit by Dinafem in there aswell.



Only just got back on the horse as I took a 9 month break. They're sleeping so didnt wanna get too flashy with the camera.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 29, 2020)

Looks good brother. What lights are those with the slight angle to the boards?? Thats a sweet setup @Huktonponics


----------



## Huktonponics (Apr 29, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> Looks good brother. What lights are those with the slight angle to the boards?? Thats a sweet setup @Huktonponics


Thank you sir. The lights are from Alibaba off a company called Bava.






Wholesale 480w full spectrum led grow lights dimmable samsung lm301b v2 plus xpe 660nm 730nm 390nm uv led grow light From m.alibaba.com


Wholesale 480w full spectrum led grow lights dimmable samsung lm301b v2 plus xpe 660nm 730nm 390nm uv led grow light from on m.alibaba.com




m.alibaba.com





I've got 2 of those and 2 obsolete version of the same fixture with identical boards just on different slates. 480w x 4 + 240w in the middle. I've got 1920w of citizen clu048 1212 cobs I normally use, but they're in a different tent ( 36 x clu048 1212's )

And the one in the middle is a 240w 3k setup with some DIY UV, I.R, and far red chips.

::: edit ::: forgot to add, the ones with the slant on you can adjust in and out and they can be tilted ever so slightly if you adjust the wing nuts on the adjuster bars.


----------



## Huktonponics (Apr 29, 2020)

This was my initial run of PKB from last year before i took a break. Wish id kept that purple cut.


----------



## scarab (Apr 29, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Frozen Grapes #5 (second run)
> View attachment 4294097
> View attachment 4294093
> Frozen Grapes #2
> ...


how long did the frozen grapes take got some about ready


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 29, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Platinum Punch yesterday about 3 weeks.View attachment 4536269



Ive got my light raised high but this lady gets droopy towards the end of lights-on. Possible reason is newly potted up but not convinced this is the cause. During potting up (4 days ago) I observed full pot of bright white and vigorous roots. My plan is another 10 days in this pot and then move into a 7 gal and flip soon after. Any thoughts on the drooping action appreciated. I do not suspect over watering because I am letting pot get rather light and dry, plant is actively drinking.

Im using mostly 4k cobs dimmed and spaced to about 20"


----------



## Huktonponics (Apr 29, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Ive got my light raised high but this lady gets droopy towards the end of lights-on. Possible reason is newly potted up but not convinced this is the cause. During potting up (4 days ago) I observed full pot of bright white and vigorous roots. My plan is another 10 days in this pot and then move into a 7 gal and flip soon after. Any thoughts on the drooping action appreciated. I do not suspect over watering because I am letting pot get rather light and dry, plant is actively drinking.
> 
> Im using mostly 4k cobs dimmed and spaced to about 20"


Getting ready for bed. Mine do the same when its time to go night night. They get tired from all the photosythesising.


----------



## th6_s6t6nist (Apr 29, 2020)

I will post a report of two years of growing in house strain. I have to say i am very disappointed.
I grow these strain from in house :
Divine Jelly (12x fem)
Bluenana (6 fem)
Zilky Zmooth (reg but i was lucky i got 7 femalle)
Platinum Silk (13x fem)
Black Cherry Punch (9 fem)
Tart Pops (3 fem)

So i think i have what i need to make my opinion on in house work. I grow under led and full organic.

First the divine jelly... i have friends that want the gelato so hard. I tried the gelato terpene in spannabis but it was clearly not my thing. However i like to try things by myself. Over the 12 female i got a lot of variation, two pheno were like durban recessive. Got one extremly frosty pheno that i didn't kept by mistake. Overall a good strain if you like the gelato, beautiful bud, good yield, nice sativa kind of high... i grew a lot pure sativa from ace a few years ago, and it was nice to find pheno with surprisingly clean sativa effect.
The best strain i tried from in house, but taste was light. This weed wasn't tasteless, but i hoped a lot more from an overhyped strain like the gelato, and the terpene profile wasn't my thing. A good friend of mine kept one very good pheno, and he likes it a lot. 0 Herma

Bluenana : freebie from the divine jelly order. Over 6x plant, one was full herma and one other at the end. Overall i didn't like much this strain, very frosty but production was low. Two pheno were even darker than the gelato. Taste was banana og with some blueberry add in it. I did these freebie because i had them, but it wasn't very interesting for me because two years before i made a selection of Monkey Banana (Banana Kush x Banana OG). Not bad plants but yield was too slow, taste was here but again it's too light. Compare to my Monkey that was a lot more productive and vigorous, and with a nice taste of ripe banana. Choice was quickly made, and i don't speak of the herma tendencies.

Zilky Zmooth. Well, i got a lot of female from a pack of reg, so i cannot complain. Overall, these plants smell like lemon grass to me, and some pheno with a little darker taste. Plants by themself were medium-low in production, producing small bud but very dense. Again most pheno lack of taste for me and the "darker" pheno tend to be a little acrid in smoke. The pheno i kept have a nice lemon grass with zkittles background (i smoked the original clone so i can compare). More lemon grass than the original and far less tasty but still ok. What makes me didn't keep the clone was the disastrous branching. This plant have no branch but spaghetti and she wants to stretch Also i don't think i ever saw a plant that make so many secondary in my life. 0 Herma

Platinum Silk : i got this pack for cheap... two own in house parents in one strain. Overall extraordinary frosty, as you could expect from the platinum. Except that, well... yield is very low and absolutely no smell and taste. Maybe some very light leather and lemon but forget to find it in the smoke. Got different pheno with different stretch and shape but all ended up with similar result, one was the worst plant i ever saw in my life (vigor was disastrous and yield should have been something like 0.1gr so i didn't let her finish). Only one was the exception... strong branching, stay short, 7 week to flower and good yield of beautiful og kind of buds with light foxtail. Like the other she was very very frosty, but again 0 smell and taste. I keep here, maybe she could be good for a cross, and i will try her outdoor this year to see if she is fast. 0 Herma

Black Cherry Punch and Tart Pops. This session was delay for nearly two month because for once i tried a premade soil. I usually make my own mix but this time i grew lazy. This mix had some factory problem, i think with the ph buffer they used, and it was very hard to keep them alive the time this damn buffer was consume. When the plant were healthy again i could flower them. About the BCP I had a lot of expectation from this strain, i wanted a beautiful purple with this tasty urkle and candy taste. For the price of the pack i hoped to find what i was looking for. Again i was disappointed... They smells great in flower and they have this candy urkle smell, with some punch in it. They have this modified urkle smell that remind the plasticine from my childhood. About the tart pops smells more like bitter orange to me, but taste vanish the last two week before harvest.
I smoke them for nearly two weeks now, maybe a little early but i am absolutely not sure they will become better after curing. I already grew strain that are impossible to smoke before at least two month and a proper curing. Here the taste is too light and the weed is easy to smoke so it won't grow much better over time. Again nice looking plant with a lot of different pheno, some very purple, frosty, incredible looking. Potency is low but not catastrophic, high is very slow to come and very relaxing / mellow. I enjoy this weed as a cool evening weed if you want to be relax without being too stone. But honestly for that i want something with more taste. 0 herma (fortunately).

So if you want my opinion i would say that in house is breeding for IG. He select plant for their incredible look but certainly not for the Terpene, so he can make beautiful photo for very efficient promo on IG. But it's sure not worth the price he is selling his stuff. I grow others gears too, especially bodhi and even if the plant looks less beautiful, at least the taste is good...
It's only my opinion, do whatever you want with it.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 1, 2020)

Slurricane post top and some major LST. Making more sticks to staple some leaves out of my way etc. working on making a nice circle around the pot....

Gals gonna be my largest plant ever I think.


----------



## Snowback (May 2, 2020)

Huktonponics said:


> This was my initial run of PKB from last year before i took a break. Wish id kept that purple cut.View attachment 4549435View attachment 4549436


Beautifully chunky. What are your nutes?


----------



## Cocabam (May 2, 2020)

Huktonponics said:


> This was my initial run of PKB from last year before i took a break. Wish id kept that purple cut.View attachment 4549435View attachment 4549436


Hey did you end up growing more of the double agent? I popped some because of what you said on uk420, vegging them right now.


----------



## Huktonponics (May 2, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Hey did you end up growing more of the double agent? I popped some because of what you said on uk420, vegging them right now.



Mate if i could find some in the UK id have probably still be growing them. That was the best thing ive had from IHG so far. That shit was pure gas and was very potent. I think i had about 4 OZ of it, tipping it out the bag was funny as it came out like a football, all stuck together


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 2, 2020)

Anyone here run In Houses Candy Frost candyland x permafrost


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 3, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Ive got my light raised high but this lady gets droopy towards the end of lights-on. Possible reason is newly potted up but not convinced this is the cause. During potting up (4 days ago) I observed full pot of bright white and vigorous roots. My plan is another 10 days in this pot and then move into a 7 gal and flip soon after. Any thoughts on the drooping action appreciated. I do not suspect over watering because I am letting pot get rather light and dry, plant is actively drinking.
> 
> Im using mostly 4k cobs dimmed and spaced to about 20"
> View attachment 4549546


Check for bugs/thrips or early stage pm. 

What is your medium?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2020)

The two front center big mammas are the ogkb x animal cookies (left, funky looking plant) Slurricane immediately to the right of it.

Unfortunately I have atleast two more months of veg. Running autos between the photos and they gotta finish Or.... start making buds even. May have to put up the other 4x4 and do veg/flower tent or autos photos I don’t know. Think the 6 photos going between these autos are going to get too large to tame but I don’t know. Photos are front half of tent. Autos in the back.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 3, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Check for bugs/thrips or early stage pm.
> 
> What is your medium?


This is a well tested, much recycled peat based mix.

This turned out to be a ppfd, room temperature issue. I raised lights another 12", warmed room to 80°, lights on temp. Plant rallied. It has robust roots, nice color and vigor. Ill repost pic soon. I plan to move it to a 5 gal and flower very soon.


----------



## larrypizzimp93 (May 3, 2020)

Black Cherry Punch. Was gonna keep but it was showing couple nanners


----------



## Moabfighter (May 3, 2020)

larrypizzimp93 said:


> Black Cherry Punch. Was gonna keep but it was showing couple nanners


Nice purple and orange. Reminds me of what I’d think of as “Halloween bud”.
In fact. This makes me want to start something purple for the fall season. Rock on. Got any more of these? Trade you??


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> This is a well tested, much recycled, peat based substrate.
> 
> This turned out to be a ppfd, room temperature issue. I raised lights another 12", warmed room to 80°, lights on temp. Plant rallied. It has robust roots, nice color and vigor. Ill repost pic soon. I plan to move it to a 5 gal and flower very soon.


After i backed off the light she stretched so quickly! I will flip in about 10 days. If she more than doubles I got troubles.


----------



## bobrown14 (May 4, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Check for bugs/thrips or early stage pm.
> 
> What is your medium?


Dont let the plant soil dry out. Water every 2-3 days not every 4 days. The reason for droop is thirsty. Keep the soil moist if you want a nice growing plant.

Transpiration is key. Lighting .... full power all the way. 80F is HOT keep the air moving pin the lamp to the ceiling and turn it up. Put a clip fan directed at the heat sinks on the back of your cobs. If they ain't hot you don't have them turned up enough.




larrypizzimp93 said:


> Black Cherry Punch. Was gonna keep but it was showing couple nanners


Nanners happen from environment. Should have taken a cut that looks good. A lot of times the nanner thing goes away with the next round from clone. All cannabis has the genetics for nanners. 

Ever try growing a 120+ day Landrace Sativa?? Its just part of it. Lots of times with these hybrids the nanners happen down low inside early in flower. You wont ever see them. Clean up the under skirt at flip = problems solved or let them go and you have 5-10 seeds. If its a keeper great.


----------



## bobrown14 (May 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> After i backed off the light she strectched so quickly! I wil flip in about 10 days. If she more than doubles I got troubles.
> View attachment 4554939



Most of my IHG gear goes to 7' and I have to super crop several leaders. Stretching happens in early flower, first 2-3 weeks?? Not sure what you mean by stretch in VEG? 24" I'd be putting her into flower asap. That one looks like she's got some legs.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 4, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> Most of my IHG gear goes to 7' and I have to super crop several leaders. Stretching happens in early flower, first 2-3 weeks?? Not sure what you mean by stretch in VEG? 24" I'd be putting her into flower asap. That one looks like she's got some legs.


7 feet lol

Ive grown out a bunch of ihg never had a plant grow beyond 40-48" .

In veg, plants will stretch when shaded, when exposed to far red, when dosed with excess N and not enough Ca, when over stimulated w SST or tria etc.


----------



## Huktonponics (May 4, 2020)

larrypizzimp93 said:


> Black Cherry Punch. Was gonna keep but it was showing couple nanners



Was the worst IHG grow I had. Was some nice phenos, was pretty weak and grew balls if you looked at it sideways.

Think I've found my first hermie on my current PKB Remix. Keeping my eye on it, on the plus side, I think I've found 3 nice phenos. Took cuts of everything in veg.


----------



## Huktonponics (May 4, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> 7 feet lol
> 
> Ive grown out a bunch of ihg never had a plant gtow beyond 40-48" .
> 
> In veg plants will stretch when shaded , when exposed to far red, when dosed with excess N and not enough Ca, when over stimulated w SST or tria etc.


Glad someone mentioned the triacantanol stretch.

I used a small dose of ROX to counter the stretch from tria in the past. Not enough to start getting the full effect of the ROX but enough to curb that mad stretch. They just dont have the legs to hold up to much in late bud set.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2020)

Just got my cuts of platinum cake and dolato friday-


----------



## bobrown14 (May 5, 2020)

ROX contains PGRs - Other than triacontanol (can get that from alfalfa meal) the label doesn't say how they are obtained. You do know that man made I.E. chemical PGRs are known to cause cancer. 

"Chemically-derived PGRs are known to cause cancer, infertility, poison the liver and are classified as environmental pollutants."

I use Kelp meal & malted barley ground fine in my soil. If you want triacontanol use alfalfa meal. 

These natural amendments are literally pennies a pound. That ROX stuff... VERY pricey @85#/liter woah, just sayin. That's not sustainable and probably to very likely not healthy either. You should reconsider its use. 


Lights at 80" plants above lights.... super cropped.


----------



## Huktonponics (May 5, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> ROX contains PGRs - Other than triacontanol (can get that from alfalfa meal) the label doesn't say how they are obtained. You do know that man made I.E. chemical PGRs are known to cause cancer.
> 
> "Chemically-derived PGRs are known to cause cancer, infertility, poison the liver and are classified as environmental pollutants."
> 
> ...



I agree completely on the rox. I think using it during transition very sparringly doesnt cause any issue, especially if you flush properly. It never graced my reservoir for the duration after that, confident it gets worked out the girls by harvest.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 7, 2020)

Platinum Punch today 30". Plan to flip on Monday
Platinum Punch 3/28. Pics show 40 days of growth


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 12, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4558319Platinum Punch today 30". Plan to flip on MondayView attachment 4558323
> Platinum Punch 3/28. Pics show 40 days of growth


 Seriously stretching her legs flower day 2


----------



## fivepointgreens (May 12, 2020)

Spazz24 said:


> I’m new to In House Genetics gear but have been growing for 15 years so I’m definitely not inexperienced. I’m running Terple now and the appeal and smell is absolutely incredible! Yield on the other hand looks to be well below average which is disappointing because IHG is so hyped. Plus I also had to deal with runts.
> 
> For those who have grown out multiple IHG strains, are runts and below average yields the norm for IHG? I’m all about quality over quantity but there’s a fine line of acceptable and unacceptable when it comes to yield.


Jelly Sickle had the most mutants for me haha, but the rest of the packs I’ve grown out have had minimal problems. The last problem I had was one of his feminized seeds turned male. He blamed the Motor Breath Genes, and I don’t know much about breeding so.... 
If you’re going for yield, def go with one of his Platinum crosses. They’re def quality as well. His Hindu Kush is also up there, super chunky purple, and dense. Smells were incredibly sweet with some some BO funk. First two were the Frozen Gelato, third one is the Hindu. I’m running Nitrous, Frozen Gelato, and Platinum Gushers this round. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Snowback (May 13, 2020)

That one with your hand looks nice. No wasted space!


----------



## sloatthritter (May 14, 2020)

Just sprouted 4/4 mendo freeze (mendo breath x perma frost). All uniform, no mutants. Looking good for 3 days

Anyone grow it? 80/20 Indica. Perma frost is a parent of Platinum by IHG


----------



## Cocabam (May 15, 2020)

A few Sugarcane Phenos day 35 flower:


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 16, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> Most of my IHG gear goes to 7' and I have to super crop several leaders. Stretching happens in early flower, first 2-3 weeks?? Not sure what you mean by stretch in VEG? 24" I'd be putting her into flower asap. That one looks like she's got some legs.


SHE'S GOT LEGS RIGHT UP TO HER PISTILS!!

Your 7 footers are they growing in soil? What size pot?Now i dont think your 7 footers are so funny this lady beast is nuts, 5 gal pot


----------



## Newb grow (May 17, 2020)

Hey guys, I’m a newb to all this hence the name lol.

mum growing twisted helix, my friend gave me, I’m looking for recommendations, big yields and high THC, anyone got any advice with strains from in house genetics also ones that are actually in stock lol.

mum currently on my first grow, week two
Flower, had some complications at first but I’m getting the hang of it now.

I know it’s not all about strain it’s how you grow them but some strains are better than others, any advice will be greatly appreciated from experienced growers.

cheers guys


----------



## Newb grow (May 17, 2020)

Apologies not mum I’m, predictive text lol


----------



## Newb grow (May 17, 2020)

I’m currently thinking about getting the Velvet Skies!

in house genetics doesn’t often give info on the yields etc


----------



## Railage (May 17, 2020)

Does anyone known if the Truth Serum (True OG X Platinum Kush Breath) freebies are fems?


----------



## Snowback (May 17, 2020)

If it's 3 beans, it's usually fems. If it's 5 beans, it's usually regs. Some vendors screw around with the testers though so I can't tell you for sure.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 18, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Convincing enough endorsement.
> Just grabbed a pack of Platinum Punch after reading this.


----------



## Railage (May 21, 2020)

Mac Daddy ordered, did it all for the shirt and sticker.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 22, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> ROX contains PGRs - Other than triacontanol (can get that from alfalfa meal) the label doesn't say how they are obtained. You do know that man made I.E. chemical PGRs are known to cause cancer.
> 
> "Chemically-derived PGRs are known to cause cancer, infertility, poison the liver and are classified as environmental pollutants."
> 
> ...


Wow looks great please post some finished bud shots


----------



## grimweeder (May 23, 2020)

Does anyone have any information on the platinum zooks?? I can’t find anything via google or online. Is it a good strain and worth growing?

I see a lot of people say that a lot of platinum hybrids have the looks etc and are super frosty but lack in the smell and terps department. Is there any that I should avoid specifically?

I can’t be growing bud with no flavour and can only put 8 on at a time And usually do one or two of each strain so didn’t want to do more than 2 seeds really of the same strain

Also was thinking of maybe the deluxe sugar cane or does anyone know what the garlic storm is like also? I have looked though most of this thread but have not seen much on these strains except for the sugar cane but I’m unsure if that’s the deluxe version or the other version an which one is better.

Looking to purchase some seeds soon but with some many to choose from it’s hard and I don’t want plants that will have no terps or smell etc. Had my eye on a pack of black cherry punch that was reduced but it’s sold out now so have to change my mind which is shame as I’d been set on those for about a month
I also would rather not spend £200 a pack and would rather get one of the strains that are either reduced ( tho I’m wondering if there’s a reason why they are half price nearly, old stock maybe?) or I don’t mind getting one that’s 170Ish if it’s worthwhile. I mean if the 200 packs are actually worth it and there’s a reason they cost so much more then I’m all for it. Lots of the 200 ones are platinum Kush breath or similar genetics etc.
So any info and help is massively appreciated.

also for some reason google is taking a shit on my search results and even when I search a strain I know is covered in this thread specifically for this forum I get nothing jus a bunch of random unrelated to weed crap and not even a single forum result. It’s weird as it won’t even return this in house thread when add it to the search. Was getting on fine a couple weeks ago. So I’m really struggling to find any information of anything at the moment. Was also searching the banana strains like bananasicle too. But can’t get any results at all even when I look for a grow diary on a specific strain.

sorry for the long arse post.


----------



## bobrown14 (May 23, 2020)

You want something with good smell and flavor look at the Black Cherry Pie or Black Cherry Punch and their offshoots. They have a nice smell and flavor. Wont disappoint your friends.


----------



## Nyne (May 24, 2020)

Platinum kush breath remix & relentless genetics cherry cookie bx2 ! #FrostMonsters from day 1 & the cherry terps are like no other #Relentless = top notch breeding


----------



## grimweeder (May 24, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> You want something with good smell and flavor look at the Black Cherry Pie or Black Cherry Punch and their offshoots. They have a nice smell and flavor. Wont disappoint your friends.


Yea I was gonna get black cherry punch but some one must have got there before me as it’s out of stock now.


----------



## Newb grow (May 24, 2020)

can someone give me advice on my grow!

I will upload pictures if anyone actually manages to reply to me


----------



## Newb grow (May 25, 2020)

Unfortunately forgot to take a picture of the plant I’m worried about, how are these looking?


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 25, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Convincing enough endorsement.
> Just grabbed a pack of Platinum Punch after reading this.


Possibly the biggest plant ive ever grown in my 2x4. Vigorous AF. I topped the main bud leaders and it just grew more bud sites. Light and water/feed hog.


----------



## SwankDank (May 25, 2020)

Divine Storm growing outdoors mid michigan  also got slurricane 7 s1 and platinum kush breath remix will post pics soon


----------



## SwankDank (May 26, 2020)

Slurricane 7 s1


Platinum Kush Breath Remix


Divine Storm


This is there 6th day outdoors how they looking ?


----------



## Huktonponics (May 28, 2020)

PKB Remix around day 52. There is a Punch 3.0 and a Sweet Deep Grapefruit ( the yellowing one ) in there aswell. I found some nice phenos this run.

I've ran the previous PKB a few times and it's been a great strain regardless of pheno. The remix is looking the same. It's always been potent and smokes lovely ( I'm shit with tastes, but it stinks so good) I would defo recommend the PKB to anyone.

This Punch 3.0 ive taken cuts of ( shes in the back corner, ill get in there tonight for some pics ) is a beut.


The sweet deep grapefruit is a nice yielder and really lives up to its name sake. My girlfriend loathes the smell of weed in general, but she cant get enough of this.


----------



## bobrown14 (May 28, 2020)

Killing it there Huk.. nice looking plants. What plant in the last pic there ^^^?


Jellium here about 58 days was going to chop her but she's a short pheno and stocky still drinking lots of water so in a holding pattern.


----------



## ilovereggae (May 28, 2020)

Lemon Lime Punch F54

Keeper pheno. Smells like sour lime peel flavored smarties and grapes. Tastes same but with lime aftertaste. Strong punch w soaring highs.

This is my third round, had pulled the last 2 rounds at F63. Better environmental controls and flipping to lights on at night resulted in having less temp fluctuations, and made it finish up almost a week earlier! Everything already cloudy and starting to turn amber so they coming down this weekend.

Custom 240W 4 board HLG v1 setup w each board running @ 60W. Lights are 2" off tops of colas w no light burn. Shooting for 2oz per plant. Got 9.5 oz off 4 last round. This round the buds are so heavy i had to run wires to hold them up. Could knock someone out with these colas.


----------



## bobrown14 (May 29, 2020)

@ilovereggae nice looking plants there good job buddy! 

Frosty AF - me likely.

I love old school dub from Studio One, Reggae and Rasta music.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (May 29, 2020)

1 plat silk and 4 candy frost....


----------



## DrKiz (May 29, 2020)

I came across some Sugarcane and Frosted Apricot fems and couple Jupiter Chem #4 x Goliath regs from Attitude. 

Can’t wait to pop them. Sure I’ll find a keeper in there somewhere.


----------



## Peachbubble (Jun 1, 2020)

Banana Cake after last defoliation and shaping the day before switch to 12-12. About 65 cm in diameter. Would say that the structure looks more like Banana OG and less like Wedding Cake leaning on info found on the internet (never grown any of them myself)


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 2, 2020)

Taking off fan leaves... sorry for your loss.


----------



## SourDeezz (Jun 2, 2020)

Great job on the leaf strip


----------



## DrKiz (Jun 2, 2020)

Peachbubble said:


> Banana Cake after last defoliation and shaping the day before switch to 12-12. About 65 cm in diameter. Would say that the structure looks more like Banana OG and less like Wedding Cake leaning on info found on the internet (never grown any of them myself)
> View attachment 4582717


Looks good homie, it’s explode during stretch and fill that tent right up. Good job!


----------



## SwankDank (Jun 3, 2020)

Heres a update to my outdoor grow here in MI. just topped these girls yesterday and built the a cage with some welded wire and 8ft post

Platinum Kush Breath Remix


Slurricane 7 s1


Divine storm


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 3, 2020)

Slurricane - not topped and no de-foil whatever that is. lol


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 3, 2020)

Jellium - outdoors no topping here either. 2 weeks after up pot.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 3, 2020)

Im not sure what got into me but a couple days ago I watched a leaf pruning vid and I pruned this ladyfor real. Literally every leaf i stripped off was perfect. WTF! I usually do a light shape-up around week 3 but I went deep this time. As you can see it started popping leaves right away.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 3, 2020)

Why wood anyone defoil a plant in hopes of anything??? Enlighten me... I looked in my first year horticulture text book and couldn't find a thing on topping or de-foil.

I did find a shit ton of science about how leaves and apical meristems communicate and use PGRs to grow bigger plants tho.... so confusing.


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm about ready to cut these girls down. Giving them a dark period ( 48 hrs probably ) and no water, then out they go. All are PKB Remix except that yellowing one which is Sweet Deep Grapefruit ( Blueberry x Grapefruit ) shebsmells delicious, like really fricken juicy ! My Punch 3.0 in stuck in a back corner so couldn't get to it.


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 4, 2020)

Oh, I defoliate....HEAVILY all the way through, I hate trimming, so it's less to do, and the way I dry trim I don't even need scissors and can do it on my own in about 2 hours with no machine. 

Also it helps with my humidity.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 4, 2020)

I hang dry - take off all the fan leaves at hang time right after chop. Usually I will bud wash branches and hang them on a line to dry. In 2-3 days the plant is ready to trim. Gonna take me 3-4 hrs trimming nugs and 6 zips dry in the can hand trimmed. In my neck of the woods that's about 1K coinage. 
Cure for a week in cans with Boveda 62 packs, maybe if I feel like waiting. I usually do. 

Organically grown, water FTW. 

Jellium shorty that lasted 60+ days, usuallly its 40-45 days this one from seed. I did not take cuts she was smallish from the beginning. Usually this one is 7' tall or taller indoors. This one was PM free too. Maybe I should have taken a cut. How many times am-I gonna say that....


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 4, 2020)

@bobrown14

Similar to what i do, i defoliate heavy in veg and a bit at week 3 and week 6 to open up the bottom of the plant, get rid of all the suckers. strip satellite fans off, cut and hang whole plant, and let the leaf dry around the buds. Low and slow dry for 10 days, and i made my own trim bucket. 5 gal bucket, various size holes drilled in the bottom, plastic bag pulled over the base of the bucket, cut dried buds off the stems into the bucket....shake shake shake, perfectly trimmed bud, and shit loads of keef and trim for oil. Then i go cure for 2-3 weeks in buckets lined with food grade bags and 62% bovidas, bobs your uncle, fannies your auntie, bingo bango, then its time to wash more fucking clay pebbles 

37 zips of 8 plants last run, hoping i crush that this time around.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 4, 2020)

I save all my fans let them get super dry several weeks stored in boxes. 

Then I do the old school dry sift. If I do a 50μ screen its full melt. I usually do 100μ screen and process into hash (heat and pressure). Makes a nice little slab!


----------



## Greenlane (Jun 4, 2020)

grimweeder said:


> Does anyone have any information on the platinum zooks?? I can’t find anything via google or online. Is it a good strain and worth growing?
> 
> I see a lot of people say that a lot of platinum hybrids have the looks etc and are super frosty but lack in the smell and terps department. Is there any that I should avoid specifically?
> 
> ...


Google gone worse


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 4, 2020)

Huktonponics said:


> Oh, I defoliate....HEAVILY all the way through, I hate trimming, so it's less to do, and the way I dry trim I don't even need scissors and can do it on my own in about 2 hours with no machine.
> 
> Also it helps with my humidity.


This was my first time being aggressive with the trim. Also my first time where every single leaf was is in great condition. I felt dubious about it later. Because Platinum Punch was vigorous AF from the get go i had confidence it would respond well.

Ill put up pics next week to show how it is working out so far. Its an experiment.


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 5, 2020)

I got in there today to start chopping them down, few pics of the Punch 3.0


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 5, 2020)

And a few pictures Pre-Op


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 5, 2020)

I couldn't be arsed with pulling leaves today so I just chopped and hung. I'll get round to it tonight. Had to take all my lights Down to hang it.

11 PKB Remix, 1 deep sweet grapefruit and 1 punch 3.0


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 5, 2020)

Congrats on you harvest @Huktonponics Looks great.

Why didn't you just hang them from the lights?? A rope with a carabiner hang em from the ceiling supports. 

Great job trim party at the Huk's place in a few!


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 5, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> Congrats on you harvest @Huktonponics Looks great.
> 
> Why didn't you just hang them from the lights?? A rope with a carabiner hang em from the ceiling supports.
> 
> Great job trim party at the Huk's place in a few!



I run Boards, not much head height and is a bastard getting to the tent poles above. I have to juggle some stuff around and add another inline duct silencer before i start again ( If i can get my hands on some Karama Sour Josh or Sour Diesel BX3 ), ive got some new lights to try out aswell, them heat sinks dent your noggin when you knock your head off a sharp end


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thats a nice setup there. You have the extended height tent? What is that tent? Thats a good'n there. 

I run my ventilation/filtering and put the filter outside the tent. I'd probably drop the filters on a plant lol or hit my head (more likely). Had a friend that burned down a house with HID falling down so I always think of him when I'm hanging stuff from the ceiling. 

Hitting head is why I wear a hat... its the helmet in the bro world bro. lol 

What brand lighting is that? I know they are boards. I run a mix of QB's with far red and COBs with far red.


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 5, 2020)

Nah its just a 200cm height, ive got low celings, if i got the extnded height i wouldnt be able to get the canvas on lol.

Its one of the Bud Box Pro tent, 300 x 200.

You know i really want to get myself an inline filter, would make it so much easier to setup and give me tons more space.

Ive burnt my head on bulbs in the past, but its been nearly 2 years since i used bulbs.

Hahah ive got a bump cap for work aswell 

I got the ones on the black heatsinks from Bava on alibaba. Theyre mixed spectrum with UV, IR, and far red, and that little one in the middle was a DIY jobbie, i added some epistar IR, Deep Red, Far Red and UV chips on some PCBS with 30w drivers to it, as an experiment. Ive got 2 large arrays of 36 x Citizen CLU048 1212s that i used to use aswell stashed away.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 5, 2020)

Red + Far Red I've found to be very helpful with the fire! Been using since they came out with them in COB form I never looked back. Glad to see these coming to home growers. I think for me it was a game changer. 

I think it helps with plant size and yields. I'm always in the lights with plants @ above head high. 

I just put several IHG variants we crossed in flower to see whats up. 

Got a Purple Punch x Jellium 

GG4 x Purple Punch (GG4 was from the original keeper #4 cloned).

Peyote Wifi x Jellium 

Along with those crosses we just put in from seed:

Black Cherry Pie 

Garlic Sherbert

Liquid Imagination x Future

HB Haze x Future

The Jellium I used here was a tri-ploid mutant I took cuts for shits and giggles. The original donor from seed was a runt but she finished in 30 days. The clones grew to full size plus were super fast metabolism HUGE plants and finished in 40 days with 6+ zip in the can yields. Still retaining the mutation. The crosses should be interesting. We also made seed of from the cuts reversed. I have tried them yet. One of my friends did and they were tri-ploid with normal size. 

My last run consisted of Jellium, Black Cherry Pie Bx and Garlic Sherbert (and Future). 

All my friends liked the Garlic Sherbert but my fav was the Black Cherry Pie Bx. Was a good yielder finished 48 days and VERY easy to trim. 

I just took down a nice Jellium that was a Indica leaner from seed, shorty and colas not nugs took me 60+ days to finish. I think she could have gone longer but I couldn't wait my VEG plants are 4' tall. Had them outside for VEG wow what a difference sun makes.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 9, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Winter greenhouse grow. Platinum punch 4 weeks into flower. Smells nice.
> 
> View attachment 4467416View attachment 4467417


your shots look really nice. 
I thought my plant was way oversize yours is even bigger.


----------



## strictlyflavours (Jun 9, 2020)

anybody grown the Platinum Gushers and Devine Storm?? just bought a 5 pack of the platinum gushers and the 10 pack of the devine storm. cant wait to pop these!


----------



## SwankDank (Jun 10, 2020)

strictlyflavours said:


> anybody grown the Platinum Gushers and Devine Storm?? just bought a 5 pack of the platinum gushers and the 10 pack of the devine storm. cant wait to pop these!


im growing 3 divine storm outdoors not gonna flower for a couple months tho. they are doing really good and are the stinkiest in the garden rn


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jun 11, 2020)

"yours is even bigger"

I hear that often


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 11, 2020)

Okay peeps I have a question. What strain out of inhouse is the biggest yielding strain? 
This will probably be for outdoor growing. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cocabam (Jun 11, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Okay peeps I have a question. What strain out of inhouse is the biggest yielding strain?
> This will probably be for outdoor growing.
> Thanks everyone!


Probably their goliath crosses but I've never grown any. Slurricane and Ogkb are low yielding so avoid them if you care a lot about yield.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 11, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Probably their goliath crosses but I've never grown any. Slurricane and Ogkb are low yielding so avoid them if you care a lot about yield.


Thanks... I mean from what I've read they are all great genetics but that is sad that the slurricane is low. 
I'm interested in the jelly breath too


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 11, 2020)

I've heard Cherry gorilla can be a pretty heavy yielder.

All of the IHG crosses ive tried so far havnt been great on yield ( Platinum Kush Breath, Double agent, Zkittles, Platinum Kush Breath remix, SFV, Punch 3.0 )but always top notch gear ( didn't like black cherry punch much ) Double Agent was my favourite IHG strain so far, that was some swanky ass gassed up fire ! Id run it again ! Platinum Kush Breath ( both strains ) have been winners for me, im stoked on them.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 11, 2020)

Huktonponics said:


> I've heard Cherry gorilla can be a pretty heavy yielder.
> 
> All of the IHG crosses ive tried so far havnt been great on yield ( Platinum Kush Breath, Double agent, Zkittles, Platinum Kush Breath remix, SFV, Punch 3.0 )but always top notch gear ( didn't like black cherry punch much ) Double Agent was my favourite IHG strain so far, that was some swanky ass gassed up fire ! Id run it again ! Platinum Kush Breath ( both strains ) have been winners for me, im stoked on them.


I'm fine on a lower yielded as long as its fire. Thanks so much on the input.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 11, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Probably their goliath crosses but I've never grown any. Slurricane and Ogkb are low yielding so avoid them if you care a lot about yield.


Just pulled 150g in the can trimming dried cured from a Slurricane. Organic soil water only 45 days flower lighting. Was fire same with jellium. Running GG4 x purple punch now outdoors and inside. Along with kush breath, garlic sherbert black cherry pie bx along with some crosses with jellium home made.

Jellium


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 11, 2020)

So my friend got the slurricane, jelly breath and the fierce animal and is gifting me some beans out of them...totally stoked. Would rather have the fire ... tho with the trees I can grow outdoors they will still produce (I hope) 
Soooo excited!


----------



## F_Dupp (Jun 11, 2020)

Huktonponics said:


> I've heard Cherry gorilla can be a pretty heavy yielder.


This is a lower nug off my Cherry Gorilla. She yields fairly well and has a cherry cough drop type smell


----------



## Snowback (Jun 12, 2020)

subbing


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 12, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> Red + Far Red I've found to be very helpful with the fire! Been using since they came out with them in COB form I never looked back. Glad to see these coming to home growers. I think for me it was a game changer.
> 
> I think it helps with plant size and yields. I'm always in the lights with plants @ above head high.
> 
> ...



Ive been wanting to get some of the Cherry Gorilla (Black Cherry Pie x GG4 ) seeds for a while, always wanted a GG4 cross but seems theres that much shit out there at the momment I wouldnt trust them, let me know how your GG x PP is, im toying with the idea of crossing this PKB Remix with some Karma Sour Josh at the momment, but my males ill have to guerilla grow them if i get any.

The PKBR is on day 7 hanging, still no snap so its gonna be a 10+ dayer.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 13, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> This is a lower nug off my Cherry Gorilla. She yields fairly well and has a cherry cough drop type smell
> 
> View attachment 4592693


Must be a black cherry pie dom pheno. I bought 4 packs of BCP when IHG first released and only ran 1 and i loved what i found. Fav pheno was a cotton candy type smelling one..amazing.Yielded half decent too. Thats why i cant buy the hype packs man..nothing beats the 50doller packs when this thread started.

Im not down with overpriced, overhyped stuff of recent times


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 14, 2020)

Huktonponics said:


> Ive been wanting to get some of the Cherry Gorilla (Black Cherry Pie x GG4 ) seeds for a while, always wanted a GG4 cross but seems theres that much shit out there at the momment I wouldnt trust them, let me know how your GG x PP is, im toying with the idea of crossing this PKB Remix with some Karma Sour Josh at the momment, but my males ill have to guerilla grow them if i get any.
> 
> The PKBR is on day 7 hanging, still no snap so its gonna be a 10+ dayer.


There will be some GG4 x BCP shortly. 

The GG4 came from the west coast was clone off the orignal GG4 a friend got. He kept running it and asked my friend to reverse it for seed so he could run something else for a change. So my friend crossed it with a bunch of IHG gear we growing them out now. 

So far happy with everything I'm seeing but no flowers yet. Soon been 7 days since flip. I had them all outside in VEG. They all are gonna be large plants and good yielders. A few almost to the lights already.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 16, 2020)

I took mine down last night ( PKB Remix ). 10 days hanging on the vine, sitting at around 56% humidity in my tub.

I did a shake trim and even though it knocks some trichs off, I always keep my shake and freeze it for bubble and oil, polishes them nugs up nice though.


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 16, 2020)

This is some of the Punch 3.0


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 16, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Probably their goliath crosses but I've never grown any. Slurricane and Ogkb are low yielding so avoid them if you care a lot about yield.


I had a pheno from slurricane that was a very good yielder , great taste and Smell but not really potent and some ogkb cross are big yielder


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 16, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Okay peeps I have a question. What strain out of inhouse is the biggest yielding strain?
> This will probably be for outdoor growing.
> Thanks everyone!


Cherry gorilla was my best yields


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 16, 2020)

Jellium Wifi outside right now 



Jellium Punch 7th day in flower


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2020)

Terpene profile of Blackcherry Pie F5? How blackberry is this and what other smells are along with it? I am really going for a deep dark sweet blackberry smell. I don't want any other fruit smells with it. Skunky, funky, chemical, incense, ogk backgrounds are okay. I had this back in 2003-2004 in Tampa, FL. It was an awesome smelling black berry bud. Dark green indica nugs tight but not too tight. Some slight purple if I remember right but nothing over the top by any means. Had bit of earthiness too it but just an accent. It was a jar I never wanted to run out.

I actually have quite few packs of nirvanas blackberry in fem and m/f. I have never grown them out and they are ancient. I am wondering if it was what I had back in the day or pure black domina.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 17, 2020)

I just ran it... yes you nailed it. Not the usual tight dank nugs but nugs just not as dense. Yes on the blackberry smell too. I ran 1 of three seeds I had the other 2 are going now still in VEG. 
I grow organically in soil so ymmv.

The blackberry flavor and smell is most noticeable shortly after harvest and during curing it diminishes with time as all terpines do. But yeah very very nice puffage. 

Try some Garlic Sherbert.... lol that's different.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 18, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> Cherry gorilla was my best yields


I dont grow out side but if you were to let Platinum Punch rip with the right timing, and you knew what you were doing it would be a huge mofo with solid yield.

 and you knew


----------



## TheSearch (Jun 23, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Okay peeps I have a question. What strain out of inhouse is the biggest yielding strain?
> This will probably be for outdoor growing.
> Thanks everyone!


The slurmint ix is listed as a heavy yielder, the 33rd degree is listed as large, the yield for the dolato s1 is listed large to extra large and the goliath f2 is listed as very large. Hope that helps! Almost all other available strains are listed as medium or medium to large.


----------



## bunnybunny (Jun 23, 2020)

Has anyone used Platinum seedbank? I am thinking of ordering from them. I ordered some sugarcane from a UK company but the seeds are in customs-purgatory. I want to order In House seeds from a US company.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jun 23, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> Has anyone used Platinum seedbank? I am thinking of ordering from them. I ordered some sugarcane from a UK company but the seeds are in customs-purgatory. I want to order In House seeds from a US company.


Rockymountainhigh719.org is the best IHG vendor.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 24, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> Has anyone used Platinum seedbank? I am thinking of ordering from them. I ordered some sugarcane from a UK company but the seeds are in customs-purgatory. I want to order In House seeds from a US company.


I tried to email them a couple times a while back and they never responded, so I went elsewhere.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 24, 2020)

Heavily connected, out of Arizona, did me well for In House and they are usually up to date with the latest IH releases. Not always, but usually.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 24, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> Has anyone used Platinum seedbank? I am thinking of ordering from them. I ordered some sugarcane from a UK company but the seeds are in customs-purgatory. I want to order In House seeds from a US company.


Yes just got an order today in the mail. Woot

Anyone know what OOKB is.

Ogkb x secret weapon is all I could find. The purple sherbet x ookb are the freebies. What's secret weapon?? 
Anyway platinum is ok can pay with a cc they hold the order till they get their money in hand so it's a day wait till shipped.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 24, 2020)

Grabbed a pack of the buckeye purple x slurricane 7 from heavily connected


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 24, 2020)

I think I have a pack of the Buckeye Purple I got as a freebie a while back.... maybe I should pop a few.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 24, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> I think I have a pack of the Buckeye Purple I got as a freebie a while back.... maybe I should pop a few.


I always wanted a pack back when it was popular. Some crazy pink phenos in there figured it would go good with the slurricane


----------



## TheSearch (Jun 24, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> Yes just got an order today in the mail. Woot
> 
> Anyone know what OOKB is.
> 
> ...


Secret weapon is supposed to be white fire alien x wifi x cherry pie
The divinity remix is on my list for sure! Do tell the flavours and potency of that when you are done!


----------



## Skylander (Jun 27, 2020)

have a sugar cane thats looks ready at day 45. Going to look a little closer today but Im wanting to know is sugar cane a fast finisher. Everything I find says 60-70 days. My last run she went 63. Looked good but didnt smoke like it looked. Now I think I might have let it go to long. Any thoughts???


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 27, 2020)

Most of my IHG gear I run finishes in the 40-50 day range. 1 exception was a 63 day heavily indica leaner Jellium (short fat big leaves) that was actually superb but was/is an exception for that long a flowering time.

I harvest when the plant starts to smell good and slow down water uptake. Not so much my trichome color any more. There's a time when all of a sudden the plants smell GREAT... thats when I get the loppers out and usually a 3 day window opens for harvest. 

Pacing with loppers becomes a thing.


----------



## Cocabam (Jun 27, 2020)

Skylander said:


> have a sugar cane thats looks ready at day 45. Going to look a little closer today but Im wanting to know is sugar cane a fast finisher. Everything I find says 60-70 days. My last run she went 63. Looked good but didnt smoke like it looked. Now I think I might have let it go to long. Any thoughts???


I didnt get any amber on my 4 sugarcane phenos until around day 60 which is when I took a few test buds down. Harvested two phenos at day 70 and the other two at day 77. Had about 20%amber 80% cloudy trichomes on everything. 

Heres a pic of my platinum dominant pheno at around day 65, cut her at day 70


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 27, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> Most of my IHG gear I run finishes in the 40-50 day range. 1 exception was a 63 day heavily indica leaner Jellium (short fat big leaves) that was actually superb but was/is an exception for that long a flowering time.
> 
> I harvest when the plant starts to smell good and slow down water uptake. Not so much my trichome color any more. There's a time when all of a sudden the plants smell GREAT... thats when I get the loppers out and usually a 3 day window opens for harvest.
> 
> Pacing with loppers becomes a thing.


Interesting, do you appraise the trichome state at all? My platinum Punch is day 49 tomorrow and it does look pretty close. I haven't scoped it recently and it's been sweet smelling from 3 weeks on. Maybe I'm closer than I thought.

UPDATE
I just took a look at top buds with a scope. Day 48, zero amber, 10% cloudy, 90% clear. I think about 10-14 days to go. I'll put up a macro pic of trichomes soon.


----------



## Skylander (Jun 27, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> I didnt get any amber on my 4 sugarcane phenos until around day 60 which is when I took a few test buds down. Harvested two phenos at day 70 and the other two at day 77. Had about 20%amber 80% cloudy trichomes on everything.
> 
> Heres a pic of my platinum dominant pheno at around day 65, cut her at day 70


Were you satisfied with end product putting looks aside (terps,effect etc.)?


----------



## Skylander (Jun 27, 2020)

I had three phenos of sugar cane and all of them looked really nice but are nothing like what others described. Probably havent found a keeper yet however all three of the 33rd degree were NICE!


----------



## Cocabam (Jun 27, 2020)

Skylander said:


> Were you satisfied with end product putting looks aside (terps,effect etc.)?


The pheno I'm keeping is in the top 5 best buds I have ever smoked. Terps on the keeper are great, stinks up a car when you enter and smells like a stinky armpit with a bit of sweetness. Taste is not a strong as the smell but still noticeable. Yield was below average. 

Only need half a joint first smoke of the day. Has a hybrid type high, not too heavy behind the eyes and doesnt give much couch lock until the 2nd smoke of the day. Yields 22% average on my rosin press with amazing rosin quality. 

Other phenos I think were platinum dominant. They all had more of a sweet earthy smell, not really stinky at all. They had great bag appeal, and a bit more of a couch lock. Rosin yields on other phenos was around 19-21%


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 27, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> Interesting, do you appraise the trichome state at all? My platinum Punch is day 49 tomorrow and it does look pretty close. I haven't scoped it recently and it's been sweet smelling from 3 weeks on. Maybe I'm closer than I thought.


Yes sometimes. I've been at this a while. So I usually go by smell and when I see lower water intake is the for real sign. So my signs are less water uptake and smell. 

I do use malted barley in my soil mix and it will speed up finish time by 15-20% and increase the grease! This one is I think Slurricane at around 45 days from my last round.


----------



## Skylander (Jun 27, 2020)

I use malted barley too but I use blumats so it would be impossible for me to keep track of uptake for a specific plant.....one of the cons I guess..

Sugar cane


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 27, 2020)

@Skylander mmmm m3 likey


----------



## Greenlane (Jun 28, 2020)

Can you explain the hash pressing process in more detail?


----------



## Greenlane (Jun 28, 2020)

Picked up these beans plus a freebie


----------



## Skylander (Jun 28, 2020)

From what Ive seen you wont be sorry in regards to what you bought or the freebie. I never get any freebies that I have ever heard of when I buy IHG.... (ex. OOKBxGelato 45)  I searched the web and I can never find the freebies strains I get on any seed bank.....Happy hunting! Most of the stuff I get from IHG is above average but Im looking for the show stoppers. The stuff people wait for....


----------



## Snowback (Jun 29, 2020)

Skylander said:


> I use malted barley too but I use blumats so it would be impossible for me to keep track of uptake for a specific plant.....one of the cons I guess..
> View attachment 4607927
> Sugar cane


That's looking beautiful.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jun 29, 2020)

Anybody grown out the dolato s1? I really enjoyed some of the phenos in the original dolato release, so was thinking about giving them a go. Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 29, 2020)

The first Dolato was how I got into IHG Gear I think. That was some fire. If I can remember I either forgot to take cuts or if I did they didn't root.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jun 29, 2020)

Yeah, there were some lovely plants in those seeds. Unfortunately a slug got into my veg tent and killed the cut i took of my favourite one! I still think about her though, so I'm tempted try the new version.

I did also have a pack of ogkb v2.1 I was saving for a special occasion, but I couldn't get them to pop


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 29, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> Yes sometimes. I've been at this a while. So I usually go by smell and when I see lower water intake is the for real sign. So my signs are less water uptake and smell.
> 
> I do use malted barley in my soil mix and it will speed up finish time by 15-20% and increase the grease! This one is I think Slurricane at around 45 days from my last round.
> 
> View attachment 4607793



Few cloudy, most clear, none Amber. I think about 10 days. Agree?


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 29, 2020)

2 different plants there?? First pic plant I'd have the loppers sitting in the room handy. 2nd pic 10 more days maybe.

Looks GREAT


----------



## bunnybunny (Jun 29, 2020)

Does anyone have pictures of IHG Delightful or know of a grow journal? I got three as a freebies and can't find any info on them.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jun 29, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> 2 different plants there?? First pic plant I'd have the loppers sitting in the room handy. 2nd pic 10 more days maybe.
> 
> Looks GREAT


Thanks for taking a look. Nope, just one plant. Slightly more UV exposure might explain the difference in bud appearance.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Jun 29, 2020)

Skylander said:


> From what Ive seen you wont be sorry in regards to what you bought or the freebie. I never get any freebies that I have ever heard of when I buy IHG.... (ex. OOKBxGelato 45)  I searched the web and I can never find the freebies strains I get on any seed bank.....Happy hunting! Most of the stuff I get from IHG is above average but Im looking for the show stoppers. The stuff people wait for....


I bought off Platinum Seed bank, they gave me 2 Purple and 2 Divinity both I know. I bought four strains and 4 freebees 2 female 2 male. I thought it was a good pull. The fact that 20% off with BTC is a steal


----------



## Peachbubble (Jun 30, 2020)

Started up a freebee I got with my Banana Cake which is OOKB * Cactus. Can't find the genetic makeup of the OOKB anywhere. Is there a kind soul with knowledge that can help me out with the answer?


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jun 30, 2020)

OGKB x Secret Weapon


----------



## Peachbubble (Jul 1, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> OGKB x Secret Weapon


The next question in line is then: What is Secret Weapon. Cant find anything about its genetic makeup


----------



## Peachbubble (Jul 1, 2020)

The same Banana Cake as pictured a few pages ago. Now at the end of day 29:


----------



## DrKiz (Jul 2, 2020)

I see some Sugarcane in this thread. 

Anyone grown out the Deluxe Sugarcane?

Picked up a pack and came with three free Frosted Apricots which also sounds sweet.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Jul 3, 2020)

DrKiz said:


> I see some Sugarcane in this thread.
> 
> Anyone grown out the Deluxe Sugarcane?
> 
> Picked up a pack and came with three free Frosted Apricots which also sounds sweet.


I just box a box of frosted apricots


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jul 3, 2020)

40% of all Inhouse gear at RockyMountainHigh719.org Code: HOTDOG


----------



## Snowback (Jul 3, 2020)

Yikes. Super low stock there. I guess the sale was a success.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jul 3, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Yikes. Super low stock there. I guess the sale was a success.


Almost everything from every seed company sold out very quickly. People were digging the deals.


----------



## Ladiesonly (Jul 3, 2020)

Yeah I went a few hours ago the three nothing in stock looked at three strains and left


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 4, 2020)

I see like 5 % or less amber on this plant with pistils still popping on the lower buds. My gut tells me 7-10 more days. It is still drinking pretty good. I dropped temp to <75° lights-on, just yesterday. Any IHG harvest masters with recommendations?


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 5, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> I see like 5 % or less amber on this plant with pistils still popping on the lower buds. My gut tells me 7-10 more days. It is still drinking pretty good. I dropped temp to <75° lights-on, just yesterday. Any IHG harvest masters with recommendations?



That's a beautiful plant man. How does she smell? And awesome photography skills! What camera are you using?


----------



## bobrown14 (Jul 5, 2020)

The loppers already in hand?? I'd be chopping but I likes my weeds freshie and tasty.

That looks good right there. Be watching for a few nanners up high. See 1 or 2 then chop her. Hopefully she will stay happy-ish for a few more days. 

I wish I had smell-a-weed vision I bet she smells sweat AF.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 5, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> That's a beautiful plant man. How does she smell? And awesome photography skills! What camera are you using?


Thanks man. The nugs are hard sticky and smell like maybe really sour lemon candy or possibly lemon lysol. The plant was a pleasure to grow  zero issues, crazy stretch, good eater, tolerates radiance and still drinking pretty good.
Today, day 56 I drenched her with R/O water & light dose of URB and followed up w soil bal pro. 

The pics are from a Sony mirrorless thanks for the compliment.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 5, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> The loppers already in hand?? I'd be chopping but I likes my weeds freshie and tasty.
> 
> That looks good right there. Be watching for a few nanners up high. See 1 or 2 then chop her. Hopefully she will stay happy-ish for a few more days.
> 
> I wish I had smell-a-weed vision I bet she smells sweat AF.


Thanks man, yes my felco's are close by!

I agree it does look good 
Im hesitant to cut her while she is still so actively respirating. a saturated 5 gal will be light and dry in no more than 2 days.

Keeping a close eye on trichomes and also giving micro uva/uvb dosages.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 5, 2020)

Dolato day 30. She is a beast, throwing some serious frost-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

Here another do•lato plant. Can't believe how thick and greasy these are at day 30.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jul 6, 2020)

Which Dolato are you growing? The original, the v2 or the s1?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> Which Dolato are you growing? The original, the v2 or the s1?


I think its the original...I got clones of it from a friend...2 different phenos. Crazy the other pheno sucks. Real small buds, spindly growth...don't know why they even kept it. Think they said something about wanting to see if the cuts improved from the original seed run. I am also running platinum cake which is also fire. I'll post some pics of it when I get the chance.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

platinum cake same age-


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jul 6, 2020)

Are you getting any good terps in the dolato so far? I had a wide range but they were all really tasty and frosty. I think the smallest spindly one from from my pack ended up being insanely trich covered with sweet birthday cake terps.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

Bubbles Depot said:


> Are you getting any good terps in the dolato so far? I had a wide range but they were all really tasty and frosty. I think the smallest spindly one from from my pack ended up being insanely trich covered with sweet birthday cake terps.


Ya I'm getting the dosi/cake smell. I did notice the small runty phenomenon did smell good when I was moving it around tonite.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Jul 6, 2020)

I look forward to seeing how they turn out.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 6, 2020)

Platinum Silk..only popped 1 i got from a pack of freebies


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Platinum Silk..only popped 1 i got from a pack of freebies


Tri leaf, almost looks a lil ogkb...when I have plants that look like that yours in veg, they usually turn out absolutely 100% fire!!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Tri leaf, almost looks a lil ogkb...when I have plants that look like that yours in veg, they usually turn out absolutely 100% fire!!!


It reeks already, hopefull flowering sooner then later..ive been letting plants veg way to long


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> It reeks already, hopefull flowering sooner then later..ive been letting plants veg way to long


Longer veg doesn't hurt, that plant I can tell won't stretch much. What size pot are you flowering her in. I would recommend a 5 gal fabric pot


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 6, 2020)

I have 3s 5s and 7s but ive been using grodan cubes lately...8in cubes. I really like them but they are spendy, id like to sex them first(theirs more in this seed run iteration). Longer veg is preffered when im not starting from seed...


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

Other platinum cake plant...same pheno, I believe-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 6, 2020)

I was going thru my seed collection today and went thru my bag of freebies and found this, kinda forgot about these-


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I was going thru my seed collection today and went thru my bag of freebies and found this, kinda forgot about these-
> View attachment 4616375


Think I have some of those somewhere in the fridge too... Ghost og x purple hulk as well


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 6, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya the fam vault purp freebie is probably 5 maybe 6 year old. Do you know are these fems?
> I might pop the platinum purple candy pack, looks and sounds good. Purple punch x platinum candy....sounds grrrrreat!
> View attachment 4616449


Pretty sure their purple hulk line was regs


----------



## Snowback (Jul 7, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> I have 3s 5s and 7s but ive been using grodan cubes lately...8in cubes. I really like them but they are spendy, id like to sex them first(theirs more in this seed run iteration). Longer veg is preffered when im not starting from seed...


Are those the "Big Mama" cubes? I'd like to try a couple of those but I can't seem to find them anywhere except for a ridiculously high price. If you have any recommendations on where to get them, I'm all ears.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 7, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Are those the "Big Mama" cubes? I'd like to try a couple of those but I can't seem to find them anywhere except for a ridiculously high price. If you have any recommendations on where to get them, I'm all ears.


 Ya, 8in cubes i actually love them. Got my box off amazon, like 200 bucks for 18 I think... my local grow shops carry them as well...im in washington, a legal state in US


----------



## Snowback (Jul 7, 2020)

Hmmm.... still over 10 bucks per cube. You do get a lot of wool in each cube though. I need to find a better price though if I am ever to use them. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 8, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Hmmm.... still over 10 bucks per cube. You do get a lot of wool in each cube though. I need to find a better price though if I am ever to use them. Thanks for responding.


I just like them because I hand water, so i can flood em, if i had a automated fertigation system 6in cubes would be fine. As long as the plants are supported.


----------



## Mrkline88 (Jul 8, 2020)

anyone having foxtail issues with Platinum Garlic?? Temps are under 80. Running co2. Other strain I have in room perfectly fine. Also what’s the running flowering time on this? I’ve seen 8-9 weeks up to 75 days?


----------



## Mrkline88 (Jul 8, 2020)

SDgoonie said:


> Platinum garlic @day 57.


Any foxtail issues? Mine starting to get funky. Day 39.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Jul 8, 2020)

Tuboflard said:


> So what breeder and strains do you recommend for potent mmj? Thanks


Dominion Seed Company, Gooeybreeder and some Bodhi gear. Also helps to grow a strain a few times and get them dialed in. There are grow instructions on the back of Dominion Seed Company packs. I think people are attracted to Inhouse due to the crystals. Other gear has plenty as well. Not a photographer but below is some Dominion gear:


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2020)

Mrkline88 said:


> anyone having foxtail issues with Platinum Garlic?? Temps are under 80. Running co2. Other strain I have in room perfectly fine. Also what’s the running flowering time on this? I’ve seen 8-9 weeks up to 75 days?


Garlics can definitely run a lil longer than other cookie strains. I'm running thug pug garlic breath right now and think they can go 9-10 weeks so I'd say about the same or close for platinum garlic. Some strains just foxtail, its the genetics and has nothing to do with heat. I've had shit foxtail in my room and I run a mini split and co2.


----------



## Mrkline88 (Jul 8, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Garlics can definitely run a lil longer than other cookie strains. I'm running thug pug garlic breath right now and think they can go 9-10 weeks so I'd say about the same or close for platinum garlic. Some strains just foxtail, its the genetics and has nothing to do with heat. I've had shit foxtail in my room and I run a mini split and co2.


Yeah I have ac and c02. There is branches that barely getting max light that are doing the same. And yeah. I’m hoping the “platinum” cross in it helps the harvest time. My clone people harvested at day 58 I believe so we’ll see. Hoping not 10 tho.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 8, 2020)

I did 3 fem testers of In House "Super Sherb", which was GMO x Sunset Sherbet. It was very fox-tailed and took FOREVER to finish. It had barely even gotten started at 6 weeks. It was super nice, but the long flowering time determined that it would not stick around.


----------



## Mrkline88 (Jul 8, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I did 3 fem testers of In House "Super Sherb", which was GMO x Sunset Sherbet. It was very fox-tailed and took FOREVER to finish. It had barely even gotten started at 6 weeks. It was super nice, but the long flowering time determined that it would not stick around.


That’s the last thing I wanted to hear lol. The late flowering thing anyhow lol. Maybe it’s a garlic issue, had some people say they see it in garlic breath every now and again.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 9, 2020)

Mrkline88 said:


> That’s the last thing I wanted to hear lol. The late flowering thing anyhow lol. Maybe it’s a garlic issue, had some people say they see it in garlic breath every now and again.


Yeah GMO finishes in like 11-14 weeks. I wouldn't touch anything crossed with it personally lol. I don't even like to run 10-weekers.


----------



## Mrkline88 (Jul 9, 2020)

Aheadatime said:


> Yeah GMO finishes in like 11-14 weeks. I wouldn't touch anything crossed with it personally lol. I don't even like to run 10-weekers.


Trust me I normally wouldn’t lol. Far as I’ve read the platinum is spose to lower the harvest time. People I got clone from has it finished no more than 9 weeks. And I think they said day 56


----------



## Bermstadam (Jul 10, 2020)

Slurricane day 64


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm gonna chop Sunday. Day 64


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 10, 2020)

Ogkb v2.1 c animal cookies. 

Gosh what a odd shaped plant. If I didn’t know it was inhouse, I’d have culled it. The base is like a tree trunk, but the branches never really branched out they kind of just shot straight from the trunk if you know what I mean? I think it might be a mutant? Three-five finger leaves that are very long and very narrow. Seems indica but leaves are weird. I don’t know. No scent either....


----------



## Skylander (Jul 10, 2020)

Sugar Cane day 58


----------



## Snowback (Jul 10, 2020)

That's chunky goodness !


----------



## Snowback (Jul 10, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Ogkb v2.1 c animal cookies.
> 
> Gosh what a odd shaped plant. If I didn’t know it was inhouse, I’d have culled it. The base is like a tree trunk, but the branches never really branched out they kind of just shot straight from the trunk if you know what I mean? I think it might be a mutant? Three-five finger leaves that are very long and very narrow. Seems indica but leaves are weird. I don’t know. No scent either....
> View attachment 4620222


OGKB and her crosses always have the possibility of throwing off strange-leaf/ strange branching mutants. The good news is that many of those mutants turn out to be quite nice quality smoke. Good luck!


----------



## Skylander (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks! My last run of this cut at least...I love the look but the smoke can be better!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 10, 2020)

Snowback said:


> OGKB and her crosses always have the possibility of throwing off strange-leaf/ strange branching mutants. The good news is that many of those mutants turn out to be quite nice quality smoke. Good luck!


Thanks man. Honest to goodness inhouse are the most expensive seeds I’ve ever ran and previously I ran ethos genetics and had great results as opposed to generic seedsman seeds in the past so I’m a firm believer in good genetics and from what I’ve seen inhouse is top notch. Can’t wait to see the final product just a funny weird plant lol.


----------



## Greenlane (Jul 11, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks man. Honest to goodness inhouse are the most expensive seeds I’ve ever ran and previously I ran ethos genetics and had great results as opposed to generic seedsman seeds in the past so I’m a firm believer in good genetics and from what I’ve seen inhouse is top notch. Can’t wait to see the final product just a funny weird plant lol.


Get what'cha pay for  if those are regs you might get a mutant or an outlier but it will still be good.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 11, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks man. Honest to goodness inhouse are the most expensive seeds I’ve ever ran and previously I ran ethos genetics and had great results as opposed to generic seedsman seeds in the past so I’m a firm believer in good genetics and from what I’ve seen inhouse is top notch. Can’t wait to see the final product just a funny weird plant lol.


I once did "Citrus Farmer" from Dungeons Vault Genetics. One of the parents is "grandpa's breath", which contains OGKB. I had 3 plants that did the OGKB mutation and one of them turned out to be outstanding quality. Wasn't a keeper due to yield but it checked every other box, and was much beloved by my buddies.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 12, 2020)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4620218
> 
> I'm gonna chop Sunday. Day 64


Today was chop day day 64. thi plant could have gone another 5 days at least.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 14, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Ogkb v2.1 c animal cookies.
> 
> Gosh what a odd shaped plant. If I didn’t know it was inhouse, I’d have culled it. The base is like a tree trunk, but the branches never really branched out they kind of just shot straight from the trunk if you know what I mean? I think it might be a mutant? Three-five finger leaves that are very long and very narrow. Seems indica but leaves are weird. I don’t know. No scent either....
> View attachment 4620222


That would be your lost because you look for that trait in ogkb , they sure look weird but never smoked a ogkb pheno that wasnt strong as fuck


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 15, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> That would be your lost because you look for that trait in ogkb , they sure look weird but never smoked a ogkb pheno that wasnt strong as fuck


Well that’s awesome then thank you for that info. So it’s 100% Ogkb phenotype? That’s good to hear because google shows that plant as a hell of nice looking smoke.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 16, 2020)

Huktonponics said:


> This is some of the Punch 3.0
> 
> View attachment 4596828


Nice looking bud! I’ve got a freebie if this running now but no info on it, how many days did it go?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 16, 2020)

Inhouse genetics Slurricane. I will have to look back on the date flower started but I think 15-20- days into flower. I can’t believe the quality this is seeming to be and I hate to toot my horn I swear I’m not trying to. This is the best plant I’ve ever had at those stage in flower and I’m 30 strains in by now (not a lot I know) but saying this is going to be fucking amazing stuff wow. 
Thanks everyone have a great day. 

Anyone know the pheno in this Slurricane based on pics? It’s not overly squat, not overly sativa. Seemed mid ground. Height. Looks fucking awesome.... idk


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 16, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Inhouse genetics Slurricane. I will have to look back on the date flower started but I think 15-20- days into flower. I can’t believe the quality this is seeming to be and I hate to toot my horn I swear I’m not trying to. This is the best plant I’ve ever had at those stage in flower and I’m 30 strains in by now (not a lot I know) but saying this is going to be fucking amazing stuff wow.
> Thanks everyone have a great day.
> 
> Anyone know the pheno in this Slurricane based on pics? It’s not overly squat, not overly sativa. Seemed mid ground. Height. Looks fucking awesome.... idk
> View attachment 4626482


Beautiful


----------



## Peachbubble (Jul 17, 2020)

Some Banana Cake @ day 45



And the other one which looks like a different pheno:



The first one seem to yield a bit more and looks like its a few days ahead in development. The last one is a bit darker green in the color, packs on a lot of frost.

It has been a pleasure to grow Banana Cake so far


----------



## Ganjihad (Jul 18, 2020)

I haven't had the chance to read through 400+ pages, but I just cracked a punch 3.0, or 2.0 don't remember which lol, but it came as a freebie from ihg.

Has anyone else grown this out, and if so any advice.
also any reports on deep profile, yields, etc. Would be awesome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 18, 2020)

Ganjihad said:


> I haven't had the chance to read through 400+ pages, but I just cracked a punch 3.0, or 2.0 don't remember which lol, but it came as a freebie from ihg.
> 
> Has anyone else grown this out, and if so any advice.
> also any reports on deep profile, yields, etc. Would be awesome.
> ...


Currently running a freebie of punch3.0, also looking for info on flower time and such. 

Chunked up pretty fast and super frosty.
Smells like zesty ripe tropical fruits.

Defiantly keeping around for another few runs.


----------



## Ganjihad (Jul 19, 2020)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Currently running a freebie of punch3.0, also looking for info on flower time and such.
> 
> Chunked up pretty fast and super frosty.
> Smells like zesty ripe tropical fruits.
> ...


Dammmmmnn, you got a frosty bitch there. Nice job!


----------



## Peachbubble (Jul 20, 2020)

Banana cake day 49

Pheno 1:



Pheno 2:


----------



## Huktonponics (Jul 21, 2020)

GreenestBasterd said:


> Nice looking bud! I’ve got a freebie if this running now but no info on it, how many days did it go?



I couldnt find much info on it either mate. I took them all down at day 65.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 21, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Inhouse genetics Slurricane. I will have to look back on the date flower started but I think 15-20- days into flower. I can’t believe the quality this is seeming to be and I hate to toot my horn I swear I’m not trying to. This is the best plant I’ve ever had at those stage in flower and I’m 30 strains in by now (not a lot I know) but saying this is going to be fucking amazing stuff wow.
> Thanks everyone have a great day.
> 
> Anyone know the pheno in this Slurricane based on pics? It’s not overly squat, not overly sativa. Seemed mid ground. Height. Looks fucking awesome.... idk
> View attachment 4626482


Dolato and animal pie too were awesome, i've made a couple of cross with slurricane and they are all stellars , slurricane la a keeper fi sure!!!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 21, 2020)

madininagyal said:


> Dolato and animal pie too were awesome, i've made a couple of cross with slurricane and they are all stellars , slurricane la a keeper fi sure!!!


This Slurricane is 110% going to be/already is the best plant I’ve ever grown. Trying to be very careful messing with it. It’s so greasy and frosty. Wow


----------



## sirsmokealot1493 (Jul 21, 2020)

So what are the inhouse gold packs? Is that just a certain rarity or their top notch strains?


----------



## grimweeder (Jul 21, 2020)

sirsmokealot1493 said:


> So what are the inhouse gold packs? Is that just a certain rarity or their top notch strains?


They are limited edition strains. 

Black are normal feminized 

White are regulars. In case you were wondering about the others.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jul 21, 2020)

What are the best banks to get inhouse gear?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2020)

Dolato-


----------



## grimweeder (Jul 22, 2020)

ApacheBone said:


> What are the best banks to get inhouse gear?


Depends where you live. In the USA there’s Neptune which I often hear good things about and “seeds here now” and a few others but I’m not in the USA so do not know how good or reliable They are from experience but people on here seem to respect and like those 2. Check the thread for more places tho as they are often mentioned an this subject comes up A LOT. 

If you are in the uk/eu then attitude has quit a few in house strains although a lot are out of stock at the moment as they are waiting on at restock. attitude doesn’t always have their newest strains tho and the in house freebies you get are often different To other places freebies and not as many (usually 3 fem beans per pack purchased an often from in house’s main lines so no testers) 

There’s a couple other places to get them in the uk but nobody else has the same stock list and number of strains attitude has for in house gear. Attitude also has a few strains reduced for £110 for 10+ beans with a promo on a couple at the moment specifically. You can also get 10% off from attitude using a promo code (420) but it doesn’t work on the strains already reduced by 35%


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 22, 2020)

grimweeder said:


> Depends where you live. In the USA there’s Neptune which I often hear good things about and “seeds here now” and a few others but I’m not in the USA so do not know how good or reliable They are from experience but people on here seem to respect and like those 2. Check the thread for more places tho as they are often mentioned an this subject comes up A LOT.
> 
> If you are in the uk/eu then attitude has quit a few in house strains although a lot are out of stock at the moment as they are waiting on at restock. attitude doesn’t always have their newest strains tho and the in house freebies you get are often different To other places freebies and not as many (usually 3 fem beans per pack purchased an often from in house’s main lines so no testers)
> 
> There’s a couple other places to get them in the uk but nobody else has the same stock list and number of strains attitude has for in house gear. Attitude also has a few strains reduced for £110 for 10+ beans with a promo on a couple at the moment specifically. You can also get 10% off from attitude using a promo code (420) but it doesn’t work on the strains already reduced by 35%


Ya if your in us- Neptuneseedbank, Oregoneliteseeds , heavilyconnectedseeds, harvestmutualseedbank , deeplyrootedseedbank


----------



## Snowback (Jul 22, 2020)

Most of the US banks will also ship international. Neptune, Heavily Connected, Seeds Here Now all do, plus others....


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 22, 2020)

if you're stateside I would recommend ordering from the above us seedbanks. They are really fast, like I usually get my beans in a week or under, fastest was like 3 days. Also no point in ordering from the British or European banks anymore, you just run the risk of them getting swiped at customs. Happened to my buddy a few times.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 22, 2020)

What’s some mega quick to finish inhouse gear? Preferably sale gear lol


----------



## sirsmokealot1493 (Jul 23, 2020)

Yoo fellas an ladies. I got a freebie seed from inhouse.. its (True OG X Platinum) thats what is listed on the package, but i havent really been able to find any info on it? Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## Corso312 (Jul 23, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> Has anyone used Platinum seedbank? I am thinking of ordering from them. I ordered some sugarcane from a UK company but the seeds are in customs-purgatory. I want to order In House seeds from a US company.



I tried em out and was impressed.. I've used em 4x now in the last 12 months and they are quick as fuck.. Even my last covid order had me shaky but it arrived in 12 days from Cali to Chicago.. Every other order was 5 or 6 days to my doorstep.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 24, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Thanks man. Honest to goodness inhouse are the most expensive seeds I’ve ever ran and previously I ran ethos genetics and had great results as opposed to generic seedsman seeds in the past so I’m a firm believer in good genetics and from what I’ve seen inhouse is top notch. Can’t wait to see the final product just a funny weird plant lol.


If you are culling mutants in OGKB lines you are shooting your self in the fuckin foot big time. No matter how much it looks like fucked up cabbage never toss it. Now if OGKB turns out to not to be your thing and I don't know how any pot connoisseur could not appreciate that plant, you at least know how to id it quickly. It might not yield amazing and be slow veg but god damn it is some top shelf destined to be classic pot. Just something everyone should try that likes cannabis.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 24, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> If you are culling mutants in OGKB lines you are shooting your self in the fuckin foot big time. No matter how much it looks like fucked up cabbage never toss it. Now if OGKB turns out to not to be your thing and I don't know how any pot connoisseur could not appreciate that plant, you at least know how to id it quickly. It might not yield amazing and be slow veg but god damn it is some top shelf destined to be classic pot. Just something everyone should try that likes cannabis.


Thanks man. I had no idea until this thread my mutant was worth a damn. That’s awesome. Can’t wait to see the end product.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jul 24, 2020)

First time using Heavily. Always get a lil nervous testing a bank.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Jul 24, 2020)

First Time with ihg got a packs of slurricane#7 s1, candy cane and bluenana x slurricane #23. What should i run first? Do they need a longer time in veg? stretch on em? Flavour? Yield?
Any info would be great.

And yeah i did really read a whole 407 pages. I know that poweredbydiesel think you guys dont know how to pop a seed, I know that Amos dont like Obama and is a trump supporter. I know what is a dicot and monocot I mean dioecious and monoecious. I know what is an unemployment rate of black people in usa. I know that ihg gear got some hermies, then i figured out it is not, then again, Yeah it is. Hermies but maybe not, Yeah, hmmm no. I know for sure right now what is a nanners, cuz I read about it in this thread like a 2874636 of times. I know that Anita sarkeesian is a feminist hipocrite. I know that for some of you 200$ for A pack is too much, or maybe not. Yeah it is, nah nah it is not. Did someone say nanner? It is not a herm goddamnit.

It was A fun read, halluva ride.


----------



## Hash Hound (Jul 24, 2020)

This is a Platinum Scout that had a rough start but came on strong


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 24, 2020)

Kalkwerk said:


> First Time with ihg got a packs of slurricane#7 s1, candy cane and bluenana x slurricane #23. What should i run first? Do they need a longer time in veg? stretch on em? Flavour? Yield?
> Any info would be great.
> 
> And yeah i did really read a whole 407 pages. I know that poweredbydiesel think you guys dont know how to pop a seed, I know that Amos dont like Obama and is a trump supporter. I know what is a dicot and monocot I mean dioecious and monoecious. I know what is an unemployment rate of black people in usa. I know that ihg gear got some hermies, then i figured out it is not, then again, Yeah it is. Hermies but maybe not, Yeah, hmmm no. I know for sure right now what is a nanners, cuz I read about it in this thread like a 2874636 of times. I know that Anita sarkeesian is a feminist hipocrite. I know that for some of you 200$ for A pack is too much, or maybe not. Yeah it is, nah nah it is not. Did someone say nanner? It is not a herm goddamnit.
> ...


I enjoy everything you said and share the same sentiment that 200 a pack is way too much. Good is good. Good should be 100 a pack max for the best. It’s seeds man. Who’s really making a million bucks off their homegrown? No one. The dankest should be a bill a pack for the connoisseur growers IMO


----------



## detgreenthumb (Jul 25, 2020)

Been trying to find out what this Project Z tester Pack is for YEARS. No one at In House has any idea either


----------



## Snowback (Jul 25, 2020)

ApacheBone said:


> First time using Heavily. Always get a lil nervous testing a bank.


Heavily Connected? Great service and quick shipping from him. Sleep easy.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Jul 25, 2020)

So yeah. Gonna ask again. Got a packs of slurricane#7, Candy cane and Bluenana x slurricane #23. First time with IHG so anyone got some experience with any of them? Do they need more time in veg? Stretch? Flavour? 

Cant find ANYTHING about candy cane anywhere.

Any info please, help a brother.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 28, 2020)

Why’s inhouse the most expensive seeds on the market?


----------



## bunnybunny (Jul 28, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Why’s inhouse the most expensive seeds on the market?


They are expensive but the genetics are worth it. They are absolutely not the most expensive seeds on the market. You get what you pay for.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 28, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Why’s inhouse the most expensive seeds on the market?


Marketing.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 29, 2020)

in- house slurricane is without a doubt one of the best smelling strains I've seen lately. My buddy has a cut that smells like a fucking slush puppie. It's crazy...he has 3 cuts waiting for me!!! Can't wait!


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> in- house slurricane is without a doubt one of the best smelling strains I've seen lately. My buddy has a cut that smells like a fucking slush puppie. It's crazy...he has 3 cuts waiting for me!!! Can't wait!


I like Slush Puppies ! I like cuts that smell like Slush Puppies finding their way to my front porch even better !


----------



## BigSco508 (Jul 29, 2020)

Kalkwerk said:


> First Time with ihg got a packs of slurricane#7 s1, candy cane and bluenana x slurricane #23. What should i run first? Do they need a longer time in veg? stretch on em? Flavour? Yield?
> Any info would be great.
> 
> And yeah i did really read a whole 407 pages. I know that poweredbydiesel think you guys dont know how to pop a seed, I know that Amos dont like Obama and is a trump supporter. I know what is a dicot and monocot I mean dioecious and monoecious. I know what is an unemployment rate of black people in usa. I know that ihg gear got some hermies, then i figured out it is not, then again, Yeah it is. Hermies but maybe not, Yeah, hmmm no. I know for sure right now what is a nanners, cuz I read about it in this thread like a 2874636 of times. I know that Anita sarkeesian is a feminist hipocrite. I know that for some of you 200$ for A pack is too much, or maybe not. Yeah it is, nah nah it is not. Did someone say nanner? It is not a herm goddamnit.
> ...


Best flipping RIU post ever ! Even better then mine and i'm an asshole so that's saying something !


----------



## grimweeder (Jul 29, 2020)

Kalkwerk said:


> So yeah. Gonna ask again. Got a packs of slurricane#7, Candy cane and Bluenana x slurricane #23. First time with IHG so anyone got some experience with any of them? Do they need more time in veg? Stretch? Flavour?
> 
> Cant find ANYTHING about candy cane anywhere.
> 
> Any info please, help a brother.


Don’t think there’s much in this thread on those strain. I also got candy cane tho in attitudes sale. But they sent me sugar cane instead by mistake which was somehow also out of stock. I’m not complaining as the sugar cane is a £200 pack an not 110. The bluenana x slurricane 23 I’m sure I’ve seen once or twice but I can’t say for sure, it’s likely a tester and an unreleased strain tho. I have some too. It’s in this thread if I have seen it. I also looked on the candy cane and found some good results but again hardly anything about.
The slurricane no7 s1 would be the pack I’d run last tho only because it’s an s1 of a poly-hybrid so you will likely get a lot of variation and unlikely to get anything like the actual slurricane no7 although you may get lucky an one that is a close representation. So all I can really say from that is expect a lot of variation from that strain as it’s normal with s1 seeds make from non ibl strains. ( nearly all strains are polyhybrids and not ibl’s these days)

It might be an idea to have a search on the parents involved in those strains. That’s what I do. I jus have a good look if there’s info on the parents I can usually figure out roughly what to expect from their offspring.


----------



## grimweeder (Jul 29, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Why’s inhouse the most expensive seeds on the market?


Oh they are not the most expensive seeds on the market lol. Some packs for some breeders fetch over $500. Some auctions for some go into the thousands.
Sunken treasure seeds and capulator seeds sell for £250 for 12 regular seeds. Those are imo silly expensive. Did I buy a pack? Hell yes, I got 2 lol. ( highmac and MAC stomper) but am I ever getting another pack? Hell no. (well maybe) 

you can also find seeds on attitude that cost more. Some of archives strains are equally as expensive as IHG but are regs too. IHG are not the only ones charging a lot and IHG actually are not that bad considering they are often 10+ packs ( I’ve had most 10 packs have 12 beans) of female beans so the price isn’t really that much higher than some other female breeders. IHG reg seeds are often not much over or under £100. I got Alien breath for £85. So really they are not that bad. They just seem bad at first especially cos a lot of breeders are not doing 10 packs an drop them down to 5/6 packs of female beans. At least they are not trying to charge 250+ for regular beans that could all end up being male.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 29, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> I like Slush Puppies ! I like cuts that smell like Slush Puppies finding their way to my front porch even better !


Ya this cut legit smells like a slush puppie, its nuts dude. I think the strain is named after that alcohol drink they serve in Nola called a hurricane.
Either way if you like candy's, sweet smelling terps ihg slurricane is where it's at.


----------



## strictlyflavours (Jul 29, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Why’s inhouse the most expensive seeds on the market?


They are expensive but your paying for the genetics. You wanna see some other seed companies and breeders such as Aficionado seeds and dying breed seeds are selling seeds up to £500 a pack at times. Aficionado got some forbidden candy selling for £425 at the moment for a 10 pack of seeds. Although expensive amongst all the breeders i find for premium genetics IHG are reasonably priced compared to some.


----------



## Railage (Jul 29, 2020)

grimweeder said:


> Oh they are not the most expensive seeds on the market lol. Some packs for some breeders fetch over $500. Some auctions for some go into the thousands.
> Sunken treasure seeds and capulator seeds sell for £250 for 12 regular seeds. Those are imo silly expensive. Did I buy a pack? Hell yes, I got 2 lol. ( highmac and MAC stomper) but am I ever getting another pack? Hell no. (well maybe)
> 
> you can also find seeds on attitude that cost more. Some of archives strains are equally as expensive as IHG but are regs too. IHG are not the only ones charging a lot and IHG actually are not that bad considering they are often 10+ packs ( I’ve had most 10 packs have 12 beans) of female beans so the price isn’t really that much higher than some other female breeders. IHG reg seeds are often not much over or under £100. I got Alien breath for £85. So really they are not that bad. They just seem bad at first especially cos a lot of breeders are not doing 10 packs an drop them down to 5/6 packs of female beans. At least they are not trying to charge 250+ for regular beans that could all end up being male.


hell yeah I got two packs of HighMac as well..


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 29, 2020)

Slurricane by inhouse genetics


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 29, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Slurricane by inhouse genetics
> View attachment 4638519


Nice dude- just picked up my cuts of the slush puppie pheno of slurricane from ihg today


----------



## grimweeder (Jul 29, 2020)

Railage said:


> hell yeah I got two packs of HighMac as well..


Mine still havnt arrived. They have been in transit for nearly 3 months. Supposed to have landed in uk tho and possibly being delivered this week or next week according to the seedbank. hopefully.

have you got yours and did you grow any out yet?


----------



## Cocabam (Aug 1, 2020)

Ganjihad said:


> I haven't had the chance to read through 400+ pages, but I just cracked a punch 3.0, or 2.0 don't remember which lol, but it came as a freebie from ihg.
> 
> Has anyone else grown this out, and if so any advice.
> also any reports on deep profile, yields, etc. Would be awesome.
> ...


I have a punch 3.0 that is week 7 of flower right now. It has a compact structure, tight small buds with great trichome coverage, and a sweet fruit punch type smell that is slightly citrus dominant. Slow growth and very little stretch with rock hard buds. 

I accidentally got rid of my backup clone so this will be it's only run, but I still have 1 seed left to try. Tired of sweet smelling strains right now though so I wont be popping the 2nd seed until I run through a good amount of my thugpug stuff


----------



## Cocabam (Aug 3, 2020)

Here is my Punch 3.0 with and without flash, I'll be trying to get better pics the day I chop.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 3, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Here is my Punch 3.0 with and without flash, I'll be trying to get better pics the day I chop.
> 
> View attachment 4643400View attachment 4643401


Looks like a few people got the punch 3.0 freebies!! Here’s mine chopped today.


----------



## grimweeder (Aug 4, 2020)

Jus got a quick q on the cherry breeze. I noticed they are limited edition. But also they state on the page I’m looking they are regulars is this true? I thought all gold packs were fems? It’s also only got 5 packs for the same price as the more expensive 10 pack of regs. Seems odd to charge that much for 5 reg seeds as that costs more than the limited edition 10 pack fems if you got 2. They are £105 each for 5 reg seeds apparently.
Has anyone purchased these and does anyone know what they actually are and if the labelling online is just incorrect. Thanks.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Aug 4, 2020)

Eying up PKB remix, But also deluxe slurbet! Not sure which to choose though anyone run these?coz think there quite new or I've not seen em before anywaylove the genetics used in the deluxe slurbet but that PKB remix looks unreal too! I can't buy both as I only run 9 seeds, typical that the ones I like are 10 packs,wish they had optional 5 packs on all there strains, then I'd choose both


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 4, 2020)

My ogkb x animal cookies cross seems prone to aphids. None of the other plants are drawing them in. Always read/heard solid genetics will often not allow bugs but I’m not sure here.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 4, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Eying up PKB remix, But also deluxe slurbet! Not sure which to choose though anyone run these?coz think there quite new or I've not seen em before anywaylove the genetics used in the deluxe slurbet but that PKB remix looks unreal too! I can't buy both as I only run 9 seeds, typical that the ones I like are 10 packs,wish they had optional 5 packs on all there strains, then I'd choose both


PKB has tested fairly high THCa for some phenos. Just passing it on.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 4, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Always read/heard solid genetics will often not allow bugs but I’m not sure here.


That would be sweet, if true.


----------



## grimweeder (Aug 5, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Eying up PKB remix, But also deluxe slurbet! Not sure which to choose though anyone run these?coz think there quite new or I've not seen em before anywaylove the genetics used in the deluxe slurbet but that PKB remix looks unreal too! I can't buy both as I only run 9 seeds, typical that the ones I like are 10 packs,wish they had optional 5 packs on all there strains, then I'd choose both


I went for the pkb remix. I also want the slurbet too tho. But I’ve seen quit a few reports of the pkb/remix and all of them are very positive to say the least and all said the strain is amazing. Every plant is consistently stinky with keepers in each pack to the point most people couldn’t just pick one keeper an had to choose several.

from what I’ve seen mentioned here and other places the platinum hybrids can sometimes have less terps and some strains have plants without many terps but super frosty etc. I don’t think that’s the case with the pkb tho.

apparently both the pkb and the remix version are equally as good as each other although most people seem to prefer the remix. (I didn’t know both were limited edition gold packs either but they are) The og pkb tends to yield more and be more leggy whilst the remix has more frost etc although there’s not much in it supposedly. I haven’t grown any out yet as I only got my pack of remix last week an can’t put them on for a couple months at least.

also the pkb is a limited edition gold pack so once they are gone they are gone, apparently. I don’t know if the slurbet are limited/gold packs too or just standard black packs but if they are black I’d almost certainly go with the pkb remix first over the slurbet.
Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Aug 5, 2020)

grimweeder said:


> I went for the pkb remix. I also want the slurbet too tho. But I’ve seen quit a few reports of the pkb/remix and all of them are very positive to say the least and all said the strain is amazing. Every plant is consistently stinky with keepers in each pack to the point most people couldn’t just pick one keeper an had to choose several.
> 
> from what I’ve seen mentioned here and other places the platinum hybrids can sometimes have less terps and some strains have plants without many terps but super frosty etc. I don’t think that’s the case with the pkb tho.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I was gonna grab the slurbet but as the remix is a limited gold pack, I'll grab that one first,.
I ran 33rd degree and I gotta say out of 9 plants, all was caked in thc, but if I'm honest I only really remember 2 or 3 out the 9. Terp wise, loved 33rd degree though, but after two years want sumink different.
that slurbet looks great too though, can't want to see someone grow it out, and wanna see the slurricane #7 s1 too coz missed out on that one, thanks again mate, much appreciated


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 5, 2020)

Some nice, big, greasy Dolato colas


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 5, 2020)

Some more Dolato-


----------



## grimweeder (Aug 5, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Thank you, I was gonna grab the slurbet but as the remix is a limited gold pack, I'll grab that one first,.
> I ran 33rd degree and I gotta say out of 9 plants, all was caked in thc, but if I'm honest I only really remember 2 or 3 out the 9. Terp wise, loved 33rd degree though, but after two years want sumink different.
> that slurbet looks great too though, can't want to see someone grow it out, and wanna see the slurricane #7 s1 too coz missed out on that one, thanks again mate, much appreciated


Personally I’d stay away from the slurricane s1 or any/ most s1 seeds for the matter tbh. You likely won’t get anything that actually represents the slurricane no7 phenotype unless you get really lucky an there will be loads of variation amongst each seed/plant.

You might better off going for either the original slurricane or get the slurricane ix which is a in cross of slurricane no7 and no23 so you should get at least somewhat more consistent results and something that closer represents one of or both of the parents used.

S1 seeds are only good if they are from an ibl strain/ plant as it will be a true representation of the parent used then otherwise it’s like playing the lottery.

S1 seeds of polyhybrid strains are good for pheno hunts if you can grow loads (or a whole pack) an look for a keeper but they are not good if you actually want to know what that specific plant is actually like and want a true or close representation of that plant/ phenotype. If you want to pheno hunt find something special or have the chance to then buy s1 seeds but don’t expect every plant to be special or expect anything that resembles the parent plant used as it’s unlikely to happen but you may find something equally as good maybe even better then again you might not find anything at all worth keeping.


----------



## strictlyflavours (Aug 5, 2020)

I’m hoping my Devine storm and platinum gushers will tick the boxes for me I love all gassy fruity tastes. Also hoping I maybe get a phenotype from the devine storm that really shows the Devine gelato #3 in it because I really really love a good gelato when it’s right.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Aug 7, 2020)

grimweeder said:


> Personally I’d stay away from the slurricane s1 or any/ most s1 seeds for the matter tbh. You likely won’t get anything that actually represents the slurricane no7 phenotype unless you get really lucky an there will be loads of variation amongst each seed/plant.
> 
> You might better off going for either the original slurricane or get the slurricane ix which is a in cross of slurricane no7 and no23 so you should get at least somewhat more consistent results and something that closer represents one of or both of the parents used.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was very tempted when I see the slurricane s1 packs with 33% off heard great things about the #7, bought platinum kush breath remix today,looking forward to getting em going,only disappointment was the shitty freebies, nothing from inhouse, tight bstrds


----------



## Zappa66 (Aug 7, 2020)

Just started to germinate some slurricaine 7s1 and true og x platinum. Any one know what the true og X platinum is all about? It was a ih freebie that came along With my order from heavy connected.


----------



## applejuicer10 (Aug 7, 2020)

Zappa66 said:


> Just started to germinate some slurricaine 7s1 and true og x platinum. Any one know what the true og X platinum is all about? It was a ih freebie that came along With my order from heavy connected.


I got those true OG X platinum's and velvet breath as freebies in my most recent treestars order. I picked up a limited gold pack of "Bubbas Wrath" (pre-98 bubba-kush X slurricane7) and just popped 3 of those beans. goodluck on the slurricane, really wanted to grow out some of those


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 8, 2020)

Platinum Punch I hunted from seed, finished in 49 days at 28% thc. Insane bag appeal and aesthetic. Strong flavor, cheesy and lavender and also reminds me of baby puke or cat puke, the flavor of the smoke is a lot nicer than the smell which is really crazy, and people are loving it! Definitely a lot of fun.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 8, 2020)

Zappa66 said:


> Just started to germinate some slurricaine 7s1 and true og x platinum. Any one know what the true og X platinum is all about? It was a ih freebie that came along With my order from heavy connected.


True og x platinum is probably pretty good. Most everything crossed with the plat brings the frost. I wonder if it the true og x platinum kush mints strain? I know that in house strain for sure


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Platinum Punch I hunted from seed, finished in 49 days at 28% thc. Insane bag appeal and aesthetic. Strong flavor, cheesy and lavender and also reminds me of baby puke or cat puke, the flavor of the smoke is a lot nicer than the smell which is really crazy, and people are loving it! Definitely a lot of fun.
> 
> View attachment 4647525View attachment 4647529View attachment 4647531


Holy fuck dude, that plant his gorgeous. What type of camera are you using by the way?


----------



## Huktonponics (Aug 9, 2020)

I see the PKB Remix popping up a bit on this thread. Ive ran the original PKB and the Remix, both had more keepers than i had space for, but i found 1 hermie prone pheno in each pack ive run, but its like they are early finishers and go into reproduction mode as if they have had enough right at the end of the run.

Ive got 3 phenos of PKB-R ill be running for a long time as each run gets better and better, and ive found some very quick finishers that have a decent yield, and some which could go longer but i chop em at the same time and end up banging if slow dried.

Ive just started a run of Sour Josh from Karma Genetics and got a few males that im going to figure out how to isolate and collect pollen from to dust a few branches of this PKB-R.

I told someone on a different forum who was torn between PKB and PKB-R, that if you dont mind spending the money, get whichever one you can get your hands on, both superb. I found a lot more phenos in the PKB-R than i did in the PKB, but Id not knock either of them if thats your budget for seeds !

Ill get some pics of my 15 pot PKB-R up when they wake up, at 14 days from flip and theyre getting it on. 3 rows of 5, 3 different phenos.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Aug 11, 2020)

Arrived today! looking forward to run these,gonna germ em in a few days, looking at this great new light called the Zeus 1000w pro led grow light by lumatek, these lights look unreal! Think I'm gonna buy one


----------



## Growbossyeg (Aug 11, 2020)

This is my second run of the sugarcane from inhouse. Love the trichrome production of this strain. Not an incredible yielder but solid for sure, buds are rocks and have a nice sugary berry flavour and potent buzz.. Ill be taking this one down at 9 weeks in a couple days..

Grown under SunSystem 315w cmh lights in coco with co2, Remo nutrients and microbial mass.

I love pheno hunting. You can check out more of my stuff on insta @Growbossyeg


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 11, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> My ogkb x animal cookies cross seems prone to aphids. None of the other plants are drawing them in. Always read/heard solid genetics will often not allow bugs but I’m not sure here.


Bugs will sometimes just attack certain plants more than others. A matter of preference for what ever reasons.

The blueberry I had in 02 could summon mites from anywhere in a 100 miles radius, lol.

A buddy had cuts of my skunk #1 and the b berry and the bb were decimated by mites while the skunk plants around it were clean. Once that lone bb died they made their way to the skunk.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 12, 2020)

The early 2000's blueberry, in my area, was one of the best BBs ever. I have always wanted that one to return.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 12, 2020)

more dolato-


----------



## Growbossyeg (Aug 12, 2020)

Snowback said:


> The early 2000's blueberry, in my area, was one of the best BBs ever. I have always wanted that one to return.


Same here brother. I'm from maple Ridge b.c and I haven't seen real deal blueberry for almost 20 years. I gripped a bunch of blue power crosses from sin city that have allegedly have those blue terps if you hunt.


----------



## ApacheBone (Aug 12, 2020)

It’s been 3wks and my purchase from Heavily hasn’t dropped yet. If it does I’m going to order the DKB. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Zappa66 (Aug 12, 2020)

It was about three weeks for my hc order to arrive, including me sending cash from the east coast.


----------



## ApacheBone (Aug 12, 2020)

Is D Rooted a gtg bank?


----------



## Senokai (Aug 12, 2020)

Hey All,

Quick question. Im def interested in some In house gear. Which seedbank is the most reliable to purchase In house?


----------



## Growbossyeg (Aug 12, 2020)

You in Canada or the u.s?


----------



## Senokai (Aug 12, 2020)

Growbossyeg said:


> You in Canada or the u.s?


US


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 12, 2020)

Snowback said:


> The early 2000's blueberry, in my area, was one of the best BBs ever. I have always wanted that one to return.


That 2002 blueberry cut i had was still the best potent indica I've ever grown.


----------



## ApacheBone (Aug 13, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Quick question. Im def interested in some In house gear. Which seedbank is the most reliable to purchase In house?


I’ll let you know if my HC order shows up.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2020)

Senokai said:


> US


Neptune seedbank, deeplyrootedseedbank...i have ordered from both of these seedbanks multiple times and they are very fast, got beans in under a week


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That 2002 blueberry cut i had was still the best potent indica I've ever grown.


Dude 02' was the year I really stated getting into "headies" sure you remember that word. 02 was the year I graduated high-school, but I still remember some fire blueberry and ak-47 being around, still seems like the best weed I ever seen in my mind.


----------



## detgreenthumb (Aug 13, 2020)

Railage said:


> hell yeah I got two packs of HighMac as well..


Yeah, I get a little crazy with some of the CAP gear as well. Literally gave away all my MAC packs (8-10 packs) because I saw the market just getting oversaturated and didn't think hunting anything from them would be worth the time. I do like grabbing his limited packs though


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 13, 2020)

Man Slurricane plant I’m growing is best pot I’ve ever seen in my life let alone grown. Gonna have to attempt re veg on it for real.


----------



## theozarkian (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello, I am new to growing in general. Just purchased my first pack of In House Genetics seeds off of seedcellar. I bought their Cherry Tahoe Regular seeds. Am looking forward to trying them out! 
This strain says it is a cross between Tahoe OG x Black Cherry Pie. Anyone have experience growing this particular strain? Can't find anything about it hardly online. 
Thanks.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Man Slurricane plant I’m growing is best pot I’ve ever seen in my life let alone grown. Gonna have to attempt re veg on it for real.


For real, love my slurricane, my buddies is fire, definitely the best punch cross around. The dosi give it the knockout potency


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> Yeah, I get a little crazy with some of the CAP gear as well. Literally gave away all my MAC packs (8-10 packs) because I saw the market just getting oversaturated and didn't think hunting anything from them would be worth the time. I do like grabbing his limited packs though
> View attachment 4652639View attachment 4652640View attachment 4652641View attachment 4652642


Wow dude you ain't fucking around with your pack purchases. I can only imagine your whole collection


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> For real, love my slurricane, my buddies is fire, definitely the best punch cross around. The dosi give it the knockout potency



Ahhhh so it’s a “punch”. I got you. I have some banana punch buds and definitely can find similar smells now that I know what I’m looking for. Thanks for that info


----------



## Snowback (Aug 14, 2020)

Growbossyeg said:


> Same here brother. I'm from maple Ridge b.c and I haven't seen real deal blueberry for almost 20 years. I gripped a bunch of blue power crosses from sin city that have allegedly have those blue terps if you hunt.


I've been looking at those. RealCanadaSeeds has a huge selection of Sin City, including several BP crosses.


----------



## Growbossyeg (Aug 14, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I've been looking at those. RealCanadaSeeds has a huge selection of Sin City, including several BP crosses.


Great company to deal with. I've bought tonnes of gear off them..


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> For real, love my slurricane, my buddies is fire, definitely the best punch cross around. The dosi give it the knockout potency


So would you say Slurricane or Slurricane #7 S1? Which phone would you guys recommend? 









In House Genetics - Slurricane | Deeply Rooted Seed Bank


In House Genetics - Slurricane Lineage: Dosidos x Purple Punch 10 Feminized Seeds Flower time: 60-75 days Flower type: hybrid Stretch: med-tall Yield: med Expect extremely sugar coated flowers with an OG/tropical flavour. They acquire a beautiful fall colouring, at the end of the...



www.deeplyrootedseedbank.com













In House Genetics - Slurricane #7 S1 | Deeply Rooted Seed Bank


In House Genetics - Slurricane #7 S1 Genetics: Slurricane #7 x Slurricane #7 10+ Feminized Seeds Type: Indica/Sativa Flowering Time: 60 - 75 Days Yield: Medium Stretch: Medium/Tall



www.deeplyrootedseedbank.com


----------



## Cocabam (Aug 14, 2020)

ApexseasOG said:


> So would you say Slurricane or Slurricane #7 S1? Which phone would you guys recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inhouse reccomended getting the original over the S1, they said get the original and look for your own #7. I'd reccomend the original too since it's been proven to have some great offspring and I like the looks better than the S1 hunts I have seen. 

Also Dosido is what's bringing the potency in Slurricane and theres more Dosido in the original.


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 14, 2020)

Cocabam said:


> Inhouse reccomended getting the original over the S1, they said get the original and look for your own #7. I'd reccomend the original too since it's been proven to have some great offspring and I like the looks better than the S1 hunts I have seen.
> 
> Also Dosido is what's bringing the potency in Slurricane and theres more Dosido in the original.


Thank you that's great info!


----------



## ApacheBone (Aug 14, 2020)

Praying to the mail gods again. Still waiting for my packs from HC.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 14, 2020)

Any idea which Slurricane pheno this is? Pretty accurate representation of it, but flash is on yes. Smells of extreme tropical fruit. Pineapples melons mangos. All of those tropic fruit bowl smells. I rub the oils from the leaves off onto my skin for a nice fruity summer scent. 


Edit if this at all helps your conversation. This is from the regular ole Slurricane half pack and whatever pheno this is it is absolutely the best bud I’ve ever grown in my life. Pick the pack that has this plant lol I’m serious.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 14, 2020)

Growbossyeg said:


> This is my second run of the sugarcane from inhouse. Love the trichrome production of this strain. Not an incredible yielder but solid for sure, buds are rocks and have a nice sugary berry flavour and potent buzz.. Ill be taking this one down at 9 weeks in a couple days..
> 
> Grown under SunSystem 315w cmh lights in coco with co2, Remo nutrients and microbial mass.
> 
> ...


This looks frosty af. Has me thinking venus flytrap strain tho. Too much intensity from the lights?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 15, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Any idea which Slurricane pheno this is? Pretty accurate representation of it, but flash is on yes. Smells of extreme tropical fruit. Pineapples melons mangos. All of those tropic fruit bowl smells. I rub the oils from the leaves off onto my skin for a nice fruity summer scent.
> View attachment 4654102
> 
> Edit if this at all helps your conversation. This is from the regular ole Slurricane half pack and whatever pheno this is it is absolutely the best bud I’ve ever grown in my life. Pick the pack that has this plant lol I’m serious.


I have to check my buddies run think he has some far into flower, Inhave the the same cuts in veg, can't recall if the fans were that dark, but the smell you describe are the same as his cut, crazy smell, like a tropical drink absolute stunning frost on his as well.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 15, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Any idea which Slurricane pheno this is? Pretty accurate representation of it, but flash is on yes. Smells of extreme tropical fruit. Pineapples melons mangos. All of those tropic fruit bowl smells. I rub the oils from the leaves off onto my skin for a nice fruity summer scent.
> View attachment 4654102
> 
> Edit if this at all helps your conversation. This is from the regular ole Slurricane half pack and whatever pheno this is it is absolutely the best bud I’ve ever grown in my life. Pick the pack that has this plant lol I’m serious.


Also who is that on you avatar pic? Keep thinking its david spade when I see you post but its clearly not, lol.


----------



## Texgrowerz (Aug 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Also who is that on you avatar pic? Keep thinking its david spade when I see you post but its clearly not, lol.


Blink 182


----------



## Snowback (Aug 15, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I rub the oils from the leaves off onto my skin for a nice fruity summer scent.


Lol. It puts the oils in the basket!


----------



## ApacheBone (Aug 17, 2020)

I must have angered the mail gods.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 17, 2020)

Ogkb v2.1 x animal cookies 

Not a fan of this plant at all. Nothing about it thrills me except the frost which even compared to Slurricane isn’t a whole lot of frost.... 

Have two more seeds of this left if anyone wants to trade for something abit more stable or easy to grow lol. This one was finicky.


----------



## Andrewkr420 (Aug 17, 2020)

I have a question if anyone can help. I'm trying to identify a in house freebie I received from Neptuneseedbank. "Platinum Mystery" I can't seem to find anything about it anywhere. =/ Just wondering if anyone's received these and knows the actual cross. Please and thanks. =D


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 17, 2020)

InHouse dropping some new strains today I believe. Keep on the lookout folks.


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 17, 2020)

Andrewkr420 said:


> I have a question if anyone can help. I'm trying to identify a in house freebie I received from Neptuneseedbank. "Platinum Mystery" I can't seem to find anything about it anywhere. =/ Just wondering if anyone's received these and knows the actual cross. Please and thanks. =D


Their platinum line is from the platinum kush I believe. Hope that helps.


----------



## Blazin Budz (Aug 19, 2020)

Does anyone know the lineage between OGKB and the "breath" strains thug pug sells? I have OGKB V2.1 IX from InHouseGenetics and Peanut Butter Breath from Thug Pug. It seems to me that Thug Pug and In House Genetics shared a similar cut but I can't find the information anywhere.


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 20, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Does anyone know the lineage between OGKB and the "breath" strains thug pug sells? I have OGKB V2.1 IX from InHouseGenetics and Peanut Butter Breath from Thug Pug. It seems to me that Thug Pug and In House Genetics shared a similar cut but I can't find the information anywhere.


OGKB or OG Kush Breath is supposedly a mix of OG Kush, Durban poison and GSC, made by the cookies fam but it's not all that certain. Others say it's just a special cut from the GSC. My guess would be that they all use the same origins from this strain but again I'm not certain.


----------



## EricHansen (Aug 20, 2020)

I just ordered a pack of Platinum kush breath REMIX. Any ideas what it's like? I heard it's over 30% THC with Pure Gassy flavours???


----------



## ApexseasOG (Aug 20, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> I just ordered a pack of Platinum kush breath REMIX. Any ideas what it's like? I heard it's over 30% THC with Pure Gassy flavours???


No idea but it should be fire with those genetics. Anyone else have any experience? I would like to know as well.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 20, 2020)

theozarkian said:


> Hello, I am new to growing in general. Just purchased my first pack of In House Genetics seeds off of seedcellar. I bought their Cherry Tahoe Regular seeds. Am looking forward to trying them out!
> This strain says it is a cross between Tahoe OG x Black Cherry Pie. Anyone have experience growing this particular strain? Can't find anything about it hardly online.
> Thanks.


I ran black cherry pie bx1 and they were super cotton candy smelling. Dont think you will go wrong with those. Being new grabbing ihg regs are a better bet then the fems. Gl


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 20, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I ran black cherry pie bx1 and they were super cotton candy smelling. Dont think you will go wrong with those. Being new grabbing ihg regs are a better bet then the fems. Gl


I was wondering about those, I wanted to try some of in-house regs. Figured the black cherry pies would be better the the black cherry punch. I don't know if they still release the lemon lime punch, but that strain was great-the smell, bag appeal, potency was great for a punch.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 20, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I was wondering about those, I wanted to try some of in-house regs. Figured the black cherry pies would be better the the black cherry punch. I don't know if they still release the lemon lime punch, but that strain was great-the smell, bag appeal, potency was great for a punch.


Yea for 50 bucks a pack.it was a steal. Got 3 packs left i believe..and 3 moab packs and other old ihg regs . Even got his first fem release and i heard those had hermis..but here we are yrs later and hes still producing fems at inflated hypetags and still hermi problems. I still lurk but i gave up on them yrs ago.

If and when i f2..il send u some.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 20, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Yea for 50 bucks a pack.it was a steal. Got 3 packs left i believe..and 3 moab packs and other old ihg regs . Even got his first fem release and i heard those had hermis..but here we are yrs later and hes still producing fems at inflated hypetags and still hermi problems. I still lurk but i gave up on them yrs ago.
> 
> If and when i f2..il send u some.


It sounds fucked but i like to sometimes restart this thread from the begining just to remember the good old cheap but quality IHG days


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 20, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> It sounds fucked but i like to sometimes restart this thread from the begining just to remember the good old cheap but quality IHG days


The slurricane is great I must say, I have cuts vegging now, the dosidos ups the potency in otherwise weak punch strains. The smell and frost are crazy on it. Also the dolato I just harvested was great as well, one of the gassiest smelling strains I've had in a while, great bag appeal and got you ripped. I have had pretty good luck with in- house with a few misses along the way. The stuff is definitely pricey and seems like they're menu is all punch crosses now.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 20, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> The slurricane is great I must say, I have cuts vegging now, the dosidos ups the potency in otherwise weak punch strains. The smell and frost are crazy on it. Also the dolato I just harvested was great as well, one of the gassiest smelling strains I've had in a while, great bag appeal and got you ripped. I have had pretty good luck with in- house with a few misses along the way. The stuff is definitely pricey and seems like they're menu is all punch crosses now.


Yea my buddy grew out pack of slurricane, and blue nana..

2 slurricane got a 2nd round..a green pheno that was ok frost wise..smell was gassy ..purple pheno smelled better..no potency tho.

Bluenana ok..

Purple punch just sucks for potency..rather some breath from thug..just my opinion tho. I ran black cherry breath from thug and the yield was great..potency was great..color was great. Also got 3 packs of those left lol. (In regards to your black cherry punch comment)


----------



## Snowback (Aug 21, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I was wondering about those, I wanted to try some of in-house regs. Figured the black cherry pies would be better the the black cherry punch. I don't know if they still release the lemon lime punch, but that strain was great-the smell, bag appeal, potency was great for a punch.


For regs, allow me to recommend "Meathead". If it's still around. I had great results with those and they were among the cheaper seeds in IH's catalogue.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 21, 2020)

Meathead uses a thug pug parent : Meatloaf.


----------



## Chemdog1989 (Aug 21, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with there Deluxe Sugar Cane? It’s a Slurmint ix #7 X Platinum. I have 10 in veg now ant can’t find much info on them


----------



## EricHansen (Aug 21, 2020)

Attitude seed bank have got 3 packs left of the Platinum kush breath Remix and they are gold packs which means they are limited so i think they are about to run out anytime soon. I am glad i managed to get a pack  Here is the link if anyone is struggling to find them https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/in-house-genetics-platinum-kush-breath-remix/prod_8271.html


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 21, 2020)

Snowback said:


> For regs, allow me to recommend "Meathead". If it's still around. I had great results with those and they were among the cheaper seeds in IH's catalogue.


I'll check it out, I believe I have the king of all the meat strains- meatbreath.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 22, 2020)

Looks nice. I have heard that there are some very potent phenos of Meatbeath.

Btw, IHG "Meathead" is (Meatbreath x Goliath).






Meathead | In-House Genetics







inhouse-genetics.com





Happy hunting.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Aug 22, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Does anyone know the lineage between OGKB and the "breath" strains thug pug sells? I have OGKB V2.1 IX from InHouseGenetics and Peanut Butter Breath from Thug Pug. It seems to me that Thug Pug and In House Genetics shared a similar cut but I can't find the information anywhere.


OGKB is a cut of cookies named after the guy who was growing it (OG Kush Breath)

Peanut Butter Breath
= Dosido x Mendo Breath f2
= (OGKB x Face Off BX1) x ((OGKB x Mendo Montage) x (OGKB x Mendo Montage))

OGKB 2.1 IX
= Slurricane 2.1 x OGKB 2.1
= (((OGKB x Face Off BX1) x Purple Punch) x OGKB) x (OGKB x (OGKB x Face Off BX1))

Not positive but I think those are the right lineages, according to the strain descriptions.


----------



## Craigson (Aug 24, 2020)

Platinum Silk #3 hunted by a buddy on IG. Grown by me in notill bed.
Chopped day 70.
Frostiest plant Ive been lucky enough to flower out. And thats saying a lot as I have a few killer clones.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Aug 26, 2020)

Opened my pack of PKB remix and there was 11 seeds I soaked 9 and had 100% germination within 24 hours and planted in pots within 48 hours from soaking em really looking forward to see how these turn out, I've seen some great PKB remix plants online.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 26, 2020)

On IG, PKB is often one of the nicest looking IHG strains. Good luck!


----------



## grimweeder (Aug 26, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> Attitude seed bank have got 3 packs left of the Platinum kush breath Remix and they are gold packs which means they are limited so i think they are about to run out anytime soon. I am glad i managed to get a pack  Here is the link if anyone is struggling to find them https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/in-house-genetics-platinum-kush-breath-remix/prod_8271.html


Nah they go in an out of stock a lot mate. They are limited but there’s still a lot packs left. Some others are more limited tho. I’m not mentioning them till I grab a pack lol, sorry. I’ve seen the pkb and a few others go in an out of stock several times over in the last 3 months or so. The more limited ones don’t actually appear to be selling which is odd.


One I will mention is Dream candy whicnis probably currently most limited at attitude. There’s only 120 packs of dream candy that exist and attitude is the only bank to stock them. Attitude restock it on their web at 10 at a time by the looks of it an it’s been out of stock once since it came in a coupe weeks ago but was restocked the next day with another 10 so they have the full 120 packs it jus doesn’t list all packs in their stock inventory online. Have to be careful with that one. It’s the same with Pacific coast seeds. They keep a couple in stock at a time listed on their website but have more in stock ready to reload once they sell out. I got the last pack of k smorz and cake bomb but both were restocked with another 2 packs each the next day. I’m assuming they do it to stuff that doesn’t sell as quickly to prey on that FOMO aspect of life people have these days. You shouldn’t sleep on PCS gear tho.

If you haven’t guessed I’ve spent way too much time watching attitudes stock levels for certain beans lol.


----------



## grimweeder (Aug 26, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Opened my pack of PKB remix and there was 11 seeds I soaked 9 and had 100% germination within 24 hours and planted in pots within 48 hours from soaking em really looking forward to see how these turn out, I've seen some great PKB remix plants online.


Most my ten packs of in house I’ve opened have had 11 or 12 seeds. 2 with 12 and one with 11 so far. I’ve not opened the other packs I have yet. They do say 10+ on the back tho I suppose an I can’t complain at all lol.

I tend to get 2 x 5 packs if available tho as I get an extra 3 IHG freebies from attitude then. Never had an extra bean in a 5 pack tho so I weigh up the options when ordering.


----------



## newbplantgrower420 (Aug 26, 2020)

anybody here know if the In House Genetics "Deluxe Sugar Cane" from here https://neptuneseedbank.com/product/in-house-genetics-deluxe-sugar-cane-pre-sale/

is the same as their Sugar Cane?


----------



## Railage (Aug 26, 2020)

newbplantgrower420 said:


> anybody here know if the In House Genetics "Deluxe Sugar Cane" from here https://neptuneseedbank.com/product/in-house-genetics-deluxe-sugar-cane-pre-sale/
> 
> is the same as their Sugar Cane?


I think it’s the same parent but the donor pollen was from the other plant like

A x B is the regular one and the deluxe is B x A

Its not exactly the same Sugar cane is just Slurricane X Platinum and that one says Slurimint IX x Platinum

A lot of the remix or deluxe ones are just the parents reversed though.


----------



## newbplantgrower420 (Aug 26, 2020)

Railage said:


> I think it’s the same parent but the donor pollen was from the other plant like
> 
> A x B is the regular one and the deluxe is B x A
> 
> ...


I see. I want to try out the Sugar Cane strain that everyone here and on reddit raves about. Its so frosty and beautiful. Either that or a Slurricane.


----------



## grimweeder (Aug 28, 2020)

newbplantgrower420 said:


> I see. I want to try out the Sugar Cane strain that everyone here and on reddit raves about. Its so frosty and beautiful. Either that or a Slurricane.


Get the slurricane imo. A lot of people have said the sugar cane on some plants can be lacking in terpenes. Probably from the platinum side of things. Slurricane has no platinum genetics in it so it should be less of an issue.

also the difference between the deluxe an normal is deluxe is made with slurmint which is slurricane no7 x platinum kush mints.

so it has the addition of platinum kush mints.
Also the deluxe is a gold limited edition pack whereas sugarcane is normal black pack. Both female beans.
I’d get the deluxe sugar cane if it was me. I only own the sugar cane as attitude sent me the wrong pack when I ordered candy cane ( which was really weird as sugarcane was meant to be out of stock lol). I would’ve sent them back but figured I’d rather keep the £200 pack I got for £110 instead.


----------



## Railage (Aug 28, 2020)

Just got a pack of Bananacane ordered.

I also have a sealed pack of Mac Daddy if anyone is interested in a trade, I don’t want them dirty sock funk terps


----------



## Cocabam (Aug 28, 2020)

newbplantgrower420 said:


> I see. I want to try out the Sugar Cane strain that everyone here and on reddit raves about. Its so frosty and beautiful. Either that or a Slurricane.


Choose sluricane if you want strong and fruity Terps. 

Choose sugarcane if you want better mold resistance.

Both have good potency but nothing crazy. Both have great bag appeal, though I've seen more better looking sugar than sluricane. Sluricane has stronger more fruity terps and sugarcane has more earthy mellow Terps for lots of Phenos due to platinum. Sugarcane beats sluricane for mold resistance hands down, I heard of a decent amount of mold issues with sluricane outdoors. No mold issues outdoors with sugarcane.


----------



## BuddhaPack (Sep 1, 2020)

Has anyone ordered anything by IHG from Attitude? I've read Attitude's beans are a little bit lower quality beans (maybe due to storage?) versus a US bank such as Neptune, but not sure if this is true. Looking into trying out my first IHG, but something that is not platinum due to reading those crosses tend to be light on the terps.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 2, 2020)

I've bought many IHG packs from Attitude and they have all been fine, I wouldn't worry about that. It does take a little while longer to get anything from them, which should be obvious since they are in Europe. 

They have great customer service too though. Not long ago they sent me Platinum Kush Breath instead of the Remix version that I ordered. When I emailed them about it they sent me the Remix version as well and let me keep the original so I got both for the price of one.


----------



## SMT69 (Sep 2, 2020)

I have (4) Slurricane#7 phenos in flower @ 30 days from flip. Gorgeous genetics so far...the smells are amazing.

2 are totally taller dosidos leaning, which i am most interested in, smells like exotic tropical aromas, stretch was 3X total height came at 42". Buds look nicer on these 2 phenos for sure. 

and 2 are squat Punch leaning with marvelous grape aromas- minimal stretch x1. Finished height Is about 26"
The smells in these 2 are unbelievable


----------



## When (Sep 3, 2020)

Slurricane #7 s1 day 51 @juymied


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEbDgNAhDhO/


----------



## Cannademik (Sep 4, 2020)

Couldn't pass up on the labor day deal, snagged a Black Cherry Punch for the collection! Anyone grown it?


----------



## SwankDank (Sep 4, 2020)

Cannademik said:


> Couldn't pass up on the labor day deal, snagged a Black Cherry Punch for the collection! Anyone grown it?


nice i was thinking of picking up that or deluxe sugarcane


----------



## Snowback (Sep 4, 2020)

Cannademik said:


> Couldn't pass up on the labor day deal, snagged a Black Cherry Punch for the collection! Anyone grown it?


Yes, it was my first IHG, back in the day. I loved it. I had a beautiful purple cherry-tasting girl that I only got rid of due to being extremely resistant to cloning. I've never seen anything so hard to clone. I have done two different packs and both packs had more than one potential keeper, but I was spoiled because of that first one so I didn't keep anything. As long as the strain hasn't drifted too much since then, I would guess that you will find something nice in that pack. GL.


----------



## 93OG (Sep 4, 2020)

Treestars has a bunch of IH fems and regs on sale, $80-13 a pack. I haven’t seen treestars talked about on here. I’ve used them 4-5 times in the last few months, I have a problem, and they have been awesome.


----------



## Cannademik (Sep 4, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Yes, it was my first IHG, back in the day. I loved it. I had a beautiful purple cherry-tasting girl that I only got rid of due to being extremely resistant to cloning. I've never seen anything so hard to clone. I have done two different packs and both packs had more than one potential keeper, but I was spoiled because of that first one so I didn't keep anything. As long as the strain hasn't drifted too much since then, I would guess that you will find something nice in that pack. GL.


Damn I did not want to hear that... Thats the whole reason I bought this is to clone, clone, clone.. lol Oh well, I guess we will see.


----------



## DrKiz (Sep 4, 2020)

BuddhaPack said:


> Has anyone ordered anything by IHG from Attitude? I've read Attitude's beans are a little bit lower quality beans (maybe due to storage?) versus a US bank such as Neptune, but not sure if this is true. Looking into trying out my first IHG, but something that is not platinum due to reading those crosses tend to be light on the terps.


I grabbed a 10 pack of Deluxe Sugarcane last deal. They threw in 3 free seeds of Frosted Apricot.

Just popped the Frosted Apricot and Gorilla Breath from HSO, all 4 beans popped.

This has been my experience with attitude. 90+% germination rate.

The freebies make up for the odd bean that doesn't pop.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 5, 2020)

Cannademik said:


> Damn I did not want to hear that... Thats the whole reason I bought this is to clone, clone, clone.. lol Oh well, I guess we will see.


Don't be discouraged. It was the only one that had any cloning issues. I did a few others and they were normal. But they also weren't as good, although still worthy of some smoke sessions.


----------



## pfawcett1 (Sep 5, 2020)

Cannademik said:


> Damn I did not want to hear that... Thats the whole reason I bought this is to clone, clone, clone.. lol Oh well, I guess we will see.
> [/QUOTE Same problem with my silky cherry, wouldn't clone only plant that would not clone for me.


----------



## SMT69 (Sep 5, 2020)

slurricane#7 at 35 days


----------



## rasna (Sep 6, 2020)

33rd Degree (Platinum x Gelato 33)

Candy Cane (Slurricane # 7 x Platinum Candy)

Grape Marmalade (Grape Pie x Platinum)

Platinum Gorilla (GG #4 x Platinum)

has anyone grown one of these strains?

what can you tell me? I am most interested in vigor and resistance to mold... for the next outdoor season


----------



## BuddhaPack (Sep 7, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I've bought many IHG packs from Attitude and they have all been fine, I wouldn't worry about that. It does take a little while longer to get anything from them, which should be obvious since they are in Europe.
> 
> They have great customer service too though. Not long ago they sent me Platinum Kush Breath instead of the Remix version that I ordered. When I emailed them about it they sent me the Remix version as well and let me keep the original so I got both for the price of one.





DrKiz said:


> I grabbed a 10 pack of Deluxe Sugarcane last deal. They threw in 3 free seeds of Frosted Apricot.
> 
> Just popped the Frosted Apricot and Gorilla Breath from HSO, all 4 beans popped.
> 
> ...


That's good to hear. They are a little bit more expensive (especially with the labor day sale going on with other banks), but they make up for it with the freebies. Regardless, made my first IHG purchase with the Deluxe Sugar Cane (should've gotten Platinum Jelly for 25$ more). I understand that most Platinum strains lack in terps, but I felt like I should try it out before knocking it. On top of that, I couldn't find anything else that sounded appealing that was still left which didn't have a cross of Plat (could've got Trop Juice but I'm not the biggest tangie fan). 

I'll grow her out next month and see how she does with the terps! Excited to see what this frost about.


----------



## loop718 (Sep 8, 2020)

Platinum Kush Breath day 31 loving how these are turning out! 10 seeds 8 girls 4 solid phenos.


----------



## SMT69 (Sep 9, 2020)

slurricane7 @ 5wks lots of different looking phenos all smell absolutely incredible


----------



## sokah1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Saw this back on page 174 people talking bout the platinum cut, in house just told me its UW Hash plant X Perma Frost= Platinum. Was asking bout these free beans i got from attitude the True OG X Platinum. Not sure if that info is already out but thought id share.


----------



## rasna (Sep 10, 2020)

rasna said:


> 33rd Degree (Platinum x Gelato 33)
> 
> Candy Cane (Slurricane # 7 x Platinum Candy)
> 
> ...


Is there anyone who has grown some Platinum crosses outdoors?

is it really as mold resistant as they say?

the thread is really big, it's not that easy to do targeted searches..


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 10, 2020)

rasna said:


> Is there anyone who has grown some Platinum crosses outdoors?
> 
> is it really as mold resistant as they say?
> 
> the thread is really big, it's not that easy to do targeted searches..


I gave a cut of Sugarcane (Plat x Slur) to a buddy and all his plants outside got PM except for the sugarcane. Seems to have great resistance.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 10, 2020)

sokah1 said:


> Saw this back on page 174 people talking bout the platinum cut, in house just told me its UW Hash plant X Perma Frost= Platinum. Was asking bout these free beans i got from attitude the True OG X Platinum. Not sure if that info is already out but thought id share.


I just ran a tester of the True OG x Platinum, its really good. Mostly a green strain, not a lot of color but super frosty and smells real good. A lot of the platinum crosses lack terps but this one smelled sweet and it is a pretty strong smell. I didn't expect a lot from it but it was better than I was expecting.


----------



## sokah1 (Sep 10, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I just ran a tester of the True OG x Platinum, its really good. Mostly a green strain, not a lot of color but super frosty and smells real good. A lot of the platinum crosses lack terps but this one smelled sweet and it is a pretty strong smell. I didn't expect a lot from it but it was better than I was expecting.


 Awesome i am still waiting for my order got the True OG X Platinum freebies with my Jelly Breath s1 hopefully that's gonna be really good along with the freebies.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 10, 2020)

rasna said:


> Is there anyone who has grown some Platinum crosses outdoors?
> 
> is it really as mold resistant as they say?
> 
> the thread is really big, it's not that easy to do targeted searches..


None on platinum gorilla


----------



## SMT69 (Sep 10, 2020)

my true og x platinum freebies never popped...i was bummed. .... but I did get 11 seeds for a 10 pack of the slur7s


#3 smelling [email protected] days


----------



## sokah1 (Sep 11, 2020)

SMT69 said:


> my true og x platinum freebies never popped...i was bummed. .... but I did get 11 seeds for a 10 pack of the slur7s
> 
> 
> #3 smelling [email protected] days
> View attachment 4680394


That sucks did you contact attitude?


----------



## SMT69 (Sep 11, 2020)

sokah1 said:


> That sucks did you contact attitude?


nah, not gonna complain about freebies (got mine thru neptune)...I'm so stoked on what I'm seeing in flower after over 2 years searching thru tons of packs of other breeders.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 11, 2020)

SMT69 said:


> nah, not gonna complain about freebies (got mine thru neptune)...I'm so stoked on what I'm seeing in flower after over 2 years searching thru tons of packs of other breeders.


I got you beat. Last time I ordered from Neptune, they didn't even send me any freebies at all. That was on two packs of IHG "Meathead". In House always sends freebies with their packs. Neptune just didn't bother passing them on. I had other unprofessional problems with that order as well but I won't bore you with the details.


----------



## SwankDank (Sep 12, 2020)

Platinum kush breath remix outdoor


----------



## SwankDank (Sep 13, 2020)

slurricane 7 s1 outdoors plant is 9ft tall got taller than expected


----------



## SMT69 (Sep 13, 2020)

^awesome guys those are looking fantastic
I gotta get that PBK always dank looking


Coupla different indoor slurricane7 @6weeks


----------



## bunnybunny (Sep 14, 2020)

Sugarcane at F21. Still stretching and was forced to supercrop them. They stretched 3x their height and were originally at the top of the bottom trellis net. Stems are very thin right now and stretched/behaved like a sativa. I gave them a big hair cut and that seemed to have slowed the stretch down a little bit, but I had to supercrop more this morning because they stretched pretty drastically the past two days.

4x plants in 3 gallon pots using coco. Tent is a 2.5'x5'x6.5'. Using 2x SP250 lights turned down to about 160 watts each.


----------



## joeko420 (Sep 14, 2020)

bunnybunny said:


> Sugarcane at F21. Still stretching and was forced to supercrop them. They stretched 3x their height and were originally and the top of the bottom trellis net. Stems are very thin right now and stretched/behaved like a sativa. I gave them a big hair cut and that seemed to have slowed the stretch down a little bit, but I had to supercrop more this morning because they stretched pretty drastically the past two days.
> 
> 4x plants in 3 gallon pots using coco. Tent is a 2.5'x5'x6.5'. Using 2x SP250 lights turned down to about 160 watts each.


Thank you for the post! Just started 3 Sugarcane in a 5' tent and your information is very helpful!

2 of the 3 are a few weeks into veg and smell incredible, assuming Slurr leaners. 

Trying to figure our when I'll need to flip. 

Beautiful btw!


----------



## EricHansen (Sep 16, 2020)

grimweeder said:


> Nah they go in an out of stock a lot mate. They are limited but there’s still a lot packs left. Some others are more limited tho. I’m not mentioning them till I grab a pack lol, sorry. I’ve seen the pkb and a few others go in an out of stock several times over in the last 3 months or so. The more limited ones don’t actually appear to be selling which is odd.
> 
> 
> One I will mention is Dream candy whicnis probably currently most limited at attitude. There’s only 120 packs of dream candy that exist and attitude is the only bank to stock them. Attitude restock it on their web at 10 at a time by the looks of it an it’s been out of stock once since it came in a coupe weeks ago but was restocked the next day with another 10 so they have the full 120 packs it jus doesn’t list all packs in their stock inventory online. Have to be careful with that one. It’s the same with Pacific coast seeds. They keep a couple in stock at a time listed on their website but have more in stock ready to reload once they sell out. I got the last pack of k smorz and cake bomb but both were restocked with another 2 packs each the next day. I’m assuming they do it to stuff that doesn’t sell as quickly to prey on that FOMO aspect of life people have these days. You shouldn’t sleep on PCS gear tho.
> ...


Yeah man i hear you, i was actually watching them the same as you how they go out of stock and in stock again. but this time... They haven't been in stock now for ages m8 i think they are really gone this time  it's nearly been a month and they haven't restocked them... I'm glad i managed to get pack tho


----------



## SapphireSeedBank.Official (Sep 17, 2020)

we have In-House Genetic's new drop tomorrow!


----------



## TheSadBadGrower (Sep 18, 2020)

SapphireSeedBank.Official said:


> we have In-House Genetic's new drop tomorrow!


What time yall dropping?


----------



## SapphireSeedBank.Official (Sep 18, 2020)

TheSadBadGrower said:


> What time yall dropping?


noon pacific


----------



## SMT69 (Sep 19, 2020)

these recent ihg sale drops have been sweet lately! the ones I want (ogkb 2.1 or PKB) are never in any them sales tho haha. Those half packs in the past were the best.

slurricane7 at about 47 days now, stinking the place up nicely, pheno#1 with huge lower fat indica leaves.


early smells are sweet n gassy, exotic fermented tropical fruit and hints of garlic




#5 smelling like candy blueberries, like blueberry jelly


----------



## grimweeder (Sep 19, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> Yeah man i hear you, i was actually watching them the same as you how they go out of stock and in stock again. but this time... They haven't been in stock now for ages m8 i think they are really gone this time  it's nearly been a month and they haven't restocked them... I'm glad i managed to get pack tho


Haha lol, they back in stock now mate. Attitude jus had another restock yesterday I think. I do want to grab a pack go of the og pkb and another remix tho so hopefully they stay in stock for a bit longer. In house must know this is one of their best most sought after strains so I’d hope they keep it going a lil longer than some of the other limited editions.


----------



## mr4tune (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm just jumping in the IHG train now... Anyone grown out Garlic Storm? Got a pack of that as well as Deluxe sugar cane and Slurricane this morning. Damn they ain't cheap but definitely appears to be worth every penny... Hard to find beans north of the border... Didn't even think to check attitude. durrrrrrr.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 19, 2020)

realcanadaseeds carries IHG... although their selection has been a little hurting as of late. Most of the popular US banks will ship north too, with more coming onto the scene almost every day.


----------



## mr4tune (Sep 19, 2020)

Snowback said:


> realcanadaseeds carries IHG... although their selection has been a little hurting as of late. Most of the popular US banks will ship north too, with more coming onto the scene almost every day.


Yeah I was pinballing between them and RMHCA. RM emailed me back in under 12 hours which was awesome... Let me know that they were doing a restock on some items soon. I checked the website this morning and they had restocked and added a few but there were only a couple packs of each left. Fingers crossed I get some decent freebies lol. I emailed realcanadaseeds right after i hit up RM and still have yet to receive an email back.


----------



## rasna (Sep 19, 2020)

SwankDank said:


> Platinum kush breath remix outdoor
> View attachment 4681644


beautiful plant!
how is the smell?

what's the difference between pkb and pkb remix?


----------



## SwankDank (Sep 19, 2020)

rasna said:


> beautiful plant!
> how is the smell?
> 
> what's the difference between pkb and pkb remix?


I get a whiff of grape terps with a slight hint of vanilla and I never grew the regular pkb this is my first time growing inhouse strains


----------



## KL1250 (Sep 19, 2020)

rasna said:


> beautiful plant!
> how is the smell?
> 
> what's the difference between pkb and pkb remix?


Parents were switched around I believe


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Sep 19, 2020)

Anyone grown any of the following from in house

Platinum punch x platinum kush mints
Animal cookies x slurricane x ogkb


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 19, 2020)

CrvenaZvezda said:


> Anyone grown any of the following from in house
> 
> Platinum punch x platinum kush mints
> Animal cookies x slurricane x ogkb


These are nugs from a test of the platinum punch x platinum kush mints


----------



## Snowback (Sep 19, 2020)

mr4tune said:


> Yeah I was pinballing between them and RMHCA. RM emailed me back in under 12 hours which was awesome... Let me know that they were doing a restock on some items soon. I checked the website this morning and they had restocked and added a few but there were only a couple packs of each left. Fingers crossed I get some decent freebies lol. I emailed realcanadaseeds right after i hit up RM and still have yet to receive an email back.


He used to be good but has become worse in recent times. Stock is down too, except for Sin City, which he has a huge selection of. Hopefully he doesn't flake.

Thanks for introducing me to RMHCA. Never heard of them before.

Edit: I have had good results from Seeds Here Now, out of Arizona, who seems to be in good with IHG and typically carries a good selection, but which sells out fast. Email has been pretty reliable with him in the past.


----------



## RosinNikko (Sep 20, 2020)

RMH is stellar. All my seeds come from Rocky. Dude is A1! Got some killer freebies as well. Running Dry Ice and Plat Jelly as we speak.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 21, 2020)

This is a White Buffalo Labs test for "Meathead". The guy who had this tested also tested several other IHG strains. This one came back with the highest test. They had it done twice just to make sure that it wasn't a mistake. So if you, readers, have some Meathead beans, something like this might be awaiting discovery in your pack. GL.


----------



## mr4tune (Sep 21, 2020)

My mind is officially blown.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 21, 2020)

Slurricane re veg not going good. Been looking like this on 18/6 for about ten days now....... giving her water and low dose veg nutes


----------



## Snowback (Sep 21, 2020)

Not trying to backseat reveg you here, but if you ARE interested in advice:

Lower the watering, cut the nutes until new growth starts, and increase the photoperiod to at least 20 on (even 24 is okay). Let that sucker dry out. I have a feeling that she will take for you because she isn't dying. Sometimes it takes a longer amount of time for new growth to start, depending on the strain. In the future, you don't need to leave nearly that much growth on the plant for a reveg. Just that larf around the bottom would be more than enough.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 22, 2020)

Is terpy seeds legit? They allegedly have a half pack of platinum jelly I was wanting to get. Also wondering if all those half packs come with a freebie. My Slurricane half pack had ogkb x animal cookies


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 22, 2020)

Terpy is definitely legit. Never had a problem buying from him. Ask him on IG about the freebies, he has responded quick for me in the past and I've got freebies from him before with other brands.


----------



## BuddhaPack (Sep 22, 2020)

Has anyone here grown Platinum Scouts? Is it some nice cookie?


----------



## Snowback (Sep 23, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Is terpy seeds legit? They allegedly have a half pack of platinum jelly I was wanting to get. Also wondering if all those half packs come with a freebie. My Slurricane half pack had ogkb x animal cookies


I don't know what it's like at this time but a few months there was a drop of a bunch of half packs and In House announced at the time that there would be no freebies with those. It could be different now though.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 23, 2020)

Ole lady keeps halfway making fun of me because I keep staring at the platinum jelly seeds page indecisive whether to put my card in or not. She’s like oh just go ahead blah blah. But you guys know the eventual guilt. Hundred bucks on six seeds... yeah that could buy a lot of Christmas presents that hundred dollars.
But the Slurricane sold me on inhouse and “you get what you pay for”. I think I’m gonna pull the trigger. I just wish it had even a single free other inhouse bean :/


----------



## RosinNikko (Sep 23, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Ole lady keeps halfway making fun of me because I keep staring at the platinum jelly seeds page indecisive whether to put my card in or not. She’s like oh just go ahead blah blah. But you guys know the eventual guilt. Hundred bucks on six seeds... yeah that could buy a lot of Christmas presents that hundred dollars.
> But the Slurricane sold me on inhouse and “you get what you pay for”. I think I’m gonna pull the trigger. I just wish it had even a single free other inhouse bean :/


Problem with half packs. Your splitting hairs for 1 free pot seed!! I mean you don't buy anything else with the intentions of getting Freebies lol. It's a bonus more than anything. Buy the pack homie!!!


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 23, 2020)

RosinNikko said:


> Problem with half packs. Your splitting hairs for 1 free pot seed!! I mean you don't buy anything else with the intentions of getting Freebies lol. It's a bonus more than anything. Buy the pack homie!!!


I know man good point. That jelly breath has always been one I wanted to run, and a inhouse cross with it and platinum? Whole pack is 300 bucks. I’m not saying this is the best deal a man will ever find but heck based on Internet pics and what I pulled off with the Slurricane, the more in house the better. Can’t wait to run this one guys. I may even do two of them


----------



## RosinNikko (Sep 23, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I know man good point. That jelly breath has always been one I wanted to run, and a inhouse cross with it and platinum? Whole pack is 300 bucks. I’m not saying this is the best deal a man will ever find but heck based on Internet pics and what I pulled off with the Slurricane, the more in house the better. Can’t wait to run this one guys. I may even do two of them


Bro! Don't pay 300 for that pack lol. I got a full pack of Platinum Jelly of 200$ from RMH. It's growing well thou. Looking forward to finding a keeper. Rocky sent me 3 Velvet Breath fems per pack I ordered from him. Granted full packs yes. But I got 6 velvet breath for free! It's a 200$ pack!!! Lol I also popped one!!


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 23, 2020)

I got a full platinum jelly pack for 130 back in like march or april when they were doing their weekly drops on sale. I only popped one and it is one of the most beautiful nugs I've seen, though not much in terps. I only popped one though so I'll probably find one with stronger terps if I search through them.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 23, 2020)

One of you guys bought the last half pack I guess. Out of stock. Sucks for me

saw some velvet something half pack on Neptune sees bank I think and that’s about as much as I can afford. Really wanted some new inhouse gear. Damn I’m bummed now

man those seeds have been on there for weeks that pack, I throw a question about the site up and someone snagged the pack. Bothers me but what can I do

edit I’m sick to my stomach I missed that deal. I’ve never seen any inhouse for a hundred bucks minus those half packs. I got onwith my card ready to purchase and it said out of stock. Damn man. That was some a level stuff that platinum jelly


----------



## RosinNikko (Sep 23, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> One of you guys bought the last half pack I guess. Out of stock. Sucks for me
> 
> saw some velvet something half pack on Neptune sees bank I think and that’s about as much as I can afford. Really wanted some new inhouse gear. Damn I’m bummed now
> 
> ...


I'll mail you 5 for 100$ lol DM homie


----------



## 42520 (Sep 24, 2020)

What would be the tastiest IHG strain to grow/vape in a mighty with good bag appeal?


----------



## Snowback (Sep 24, 2020)

Black Cherry Punch sure was tasty. Great bag appeal too. You have basically come to a breeder who is well known for bag appeal. You will have to do a little hunting for potency + bag appeal with IHG however. But it is there if you get lucky (see a lab test that I posted several posts above).


----------



## Cocabam (Sep 24, 2020)

Anyone here have experience with inhouse's banana strains? Which one has the best banana Terps?


----------



## Snowback (Sep 27, 2020)

Platinum Kush Breath consistently presents one of the nicest pics on IG. Here is a pic of it that I snagged. Credit for the photo goes to @phoenix_flower_Maryjane.


----------



## SMT69 (Sep 29, 2020)

what a beauty! ...gotta get sum that pkb


----------



## SMT69 (Sep 29, 2020)

slurricane7 @ 58days


----------



## 42520 (Sep 29, 2020)

How the yield on these badboys? is there a good terp/yield strain i should get from Inhouse? Never grew their gear.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Sep 29, 2020)

42520 said:


> How the yield on these badboys? is there a good terp/yield strain i should get from Inhouse? Never grew their gear.


I yielded 1067 grams off 33rd degree under 1000 hps from seed, these were solid cookie type buds,great strain that is, gotta run again in the future


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 29, 2020)

Platinium silk day 29....


----------



## Snowback (Sep 30, 2020)

42520 said:


> How the yield on these badboys? is there a good terp/yield strain i should get from Inhouse? Never grew their gear.


"Slurricane" or one of its crosses is the classic intro to IHG for many people. For me, it was Black Cherry Punch. I still love it after all this time although I did lose my best cut of it. Very terpy. Highly recommended.


----------



## 42520 (Sep 30, 2020)

Awesome thank you guys! I was looking at Slurricane and it look wonderful. I'm also keeping an eye on Platinum Kush Breath which look insane.


----------



## 42520 (Sep 30, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> I yielded 1067 grams off 33rd degree under 1000 hps from seed, these were solid cookie type buds,great strain that is, gotta run again in the futureView attachment 4699315View attachment 4699317


How many plants for that yield? Beautiful nugs man!


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Sep 30, 2020)

42520 said:


> How many plants for that yield? Beautiful nugs man!


Thanks mate, I always have 9 plants in a 5x5, I vegged for 5 weeks from seed


----------



## Cannacal04 (Sep 30, 2020)

Currently growing a frosted apricots and cant say i am thrilled. Uncorrectable nute burn from veg onwards never had that issue with any other plant as i grow all organic and dont heavily feed to begin with, have a chem4 growing right beside it with 0 issue. No nanners or anything it seems pretty stable just find the burning odd, only fan leafs also bud sites themselfs look fine. On the final stretch now day 63.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Sep 30, 2020)

Pic of the frosted apricots and her unburnt chem pal


----------



## grimweeder (Sep 30, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> Currently growing a frosted apricots and cant say i am thrilled. Uncorrectable nute burn from veg onwards never had that issue with any other plant as i grow all organic and dont heavily feed to begin with, have a chem4 growing right beside it with 0 issue. No nanners or anything it seems pretty stable just find the burning odd, only fan leafs also bud sites themselfs look fine. On the final stretch now day 63.


I’m doing a frosted apricot now. Can’t say I’ve had any issues. It’s a smaller plant an really didn’t want to be mainlined, well It didn’t mind it as such but still grew likes xmas tree even tho I did 8 main colas. One still went up in the middle an the rest around it but I’ve seen someone else state something similar about this strain too. The buds are super frosty at around 4 weeks ish flower and smells of bubblegum at the moment. The only issue is looks like it’s a smaller yielder but will make up for it in every other area. 
Goodluck with yours tho and I hope it pulls through.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Sep 30, 2020)

grimweeder said:


> I’m doing a frosted apricot now. Can’t say I’ve had any issues. It’s a smaller plant an really didn’t want to be mainlined, well It didn’t mind it as such but still grew likes xmas tree even tho I did 8 main colas. One still went up in the middle an the rest around it but I’ve seen someone else state something similar about this strain too. The buds are super frosty at around 4 weeks ish flower and smells of bubblegum at the moment. The only issue is looks like it’s a smaller yielder but will make up for it in every other area.
> Goodluck with yours tho and I hope it pulls through.


Mine spread out fairy well but so much pheno variation with these genetics, its fruit juice from afar but if you touch and smell its fruit juice with some kind of back end funk. Interested to see how it will end up smoke wise and yeah she will be fine just an eyesore lmao


----------



## PaperEatom (Oct 1, 2020)

Can anyone help me out and tell me what's the difference between jelly breath and jelly breath Bx1?

I've seen it available on an few sites. Didn't know if it's as good as the regular jelly breath.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 1, 2020)

The Jelly breath you're talking about is Jelly Breath S1 and Jelly Breath Bx1 right? The s1 means it was "selfed" or bred with itself. It would be feminized because one female was turned into a male and pollinated another one of the same strain.

The Bx1 mean backcross 1 and these would be regular seeds. This is usually done when you have a female or male only of a strain, like a clone only strain, and want to be able to get males (or females). Doing a backcross will get you most of the original strains traits but you may get some of the traits from the other strain that was used to do the backcross. In this way the Bx1 may slightly differ from the S1 version, but possibly be more stable.

Shouldn't be a big difference in theory either way besides one being fem and one being regular but I don't know about this strain specifically which has better phenos.


----------



## PaperEatom (Oct 1, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> The Jelly breath you're talking about is Jelly Breath S1 and Jelly Breath Bx1 right? The s1 means it was "selfed" or bred with itself. It would be feminized because one female was turned into a male and pollinated another one of the same strain.
> 
> The Bx1 mean backcross 1 and these would be regular seeds. This is usually done when you have a female or male only of a strain, like a clone only strain, and want to be able to get males (or females). Doing a backcross will get you most of the original strains traits but you may get some of the traits from the other strain that was used to do the backcross. In this way the Bx1 may slightly differ from the S1 version, but possibly be more stable.
> 
> Shouldn't be a big difference in theory either way besides one being fem and one being regular but I don't know about this strain specifically which has better phenos.


Ah gotcha. Thanks for the informative post. I know in house is supposed to drop more of the normal jelly breath soon but I'm itching to pop some seeds lol.


----------



## Huktonponics (Oct 2, 2020)

Did anyone get any of the Gas Project from IHG as freebies/Testers and have grown them out yet ? All my ones failed to germinate and I couldnt find ANY info on the cross, so its peeked my curiosity ?

ALSO, im still pro PKB FTW, just took another round down, dank purple hardball skankyness as always.

Considering i almost lost all of them at day 14 due to me not flipping the switch on my feed timer, they went without water for 3 days ( hydro ), lost some yield but they pulled through.

They dropped pretty much every fan leaf when i realised, hardy bitches !


----------



## Huktonponics (Oct 2, 2020)

Pkb remix - gone in for burping today after 14 days hanging whole.

It may look a bit smashed up, that's just from my makeshift dry trim shaker, I hate trimming so I roll it in a perforated bucket. What's a few trichs. I save all the trim and it goes in the freezer.


----------



## PaperEatom (Oct 2, 2020)

Anyone grabbing Hypothermia? I'm looking to grab my 1st in house but don't know if this is the one or not lol.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 2, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> Anyone grabbing Hypothermia? I'm looking to grab my 1st in house but don't know if this is the one or not lol.


I already grew out a pheno of it. They gave it away as freebies with the platinum drop back in like march. I only popped one bean so far but it is really good. It's not as pretty as the Slurricane that I have but it has the same type of terps and smells better than my Slurricane (and is still pretty). I have not hunted through them all and I don't think this is the best strain they make, but based off just the one I have I think you wouldn't be disappointed with this strain at all. It is also a good yielder, better than my slurricane.

From In House so far the most potent I have tried has been the PKB Remix and the best tasting/smelling was Forbidos. This is a little less potent than the PKBR and tastes just as good, but different than the Forbidos and is still very potent.


----------



## NoTerpsNoPoint (Oct 3, 2020)

PaperEatom said:


> Anyone grabbing Hypothermia? I'm looking to grab my 1st in house but don't know if this is the one or not lol.


Check my IG @NoTerpsNoPoint for a pretty insane pheno of the Hypothermia.
Inhouse shared it on their page for the drop, I received it as a freebie and got lucky with a large yielder that checks all the boxes.


----------



## Cocabam (Oct 3, 2020)

NoTerpsNoPoint said:


> Check my IG @NoTerpsNoPoint for a pretty insane pheno of the Hypothermia.
> Inhouse shared it on their page for the drop, I received it as a freebie and got lucky with a large yielder that checks all the boxes.


That pheno looked dope! Im tempted to buy that pack but I dont want anymore Slurricane crosses. Hopefully they cross bluenicorn with Ogkb2.1 in the future, I'll snag one of them forsure.

Also welcome to RIU!


----------



## detgreenthumb (Oct 3, 2020)

Anyone have any clue what these are because In House has absolutely no idea or record of the., but the did tell me they were authentic


----------



## detgreenthumb (Oct 3, 2020)

Another pack I never thought In House would have ever released


----------



## Rolling_one (Oct 3, 2020)

Hello everyone, about to spoil myself with 2 packs for my birthday ( first time buying IHG)

I got dolato s1 in my shopping cart already 

Can you name your top 3 yielder from IHG?


----------



## Cocabam (Oct 3, 2020)

Rolling_one said:


> Hello everyone, about to spoil myself with 2 packs for my birthday ( first time buying IHG)
> 
> I got dolato s1 in my shopping cart already
> 
> Can you name your top 3 yielder from IHG?


I've seen some people getting good yielding phenos out of the crosses with MAC in them, and that hypothermia looks like it yields above average for IHG.


----------



## TheSadBadGrower (Oct 4, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> One of you guys bought the last half pack I guess. Out of stock. Sucks for me
> 
> saw some velvet something half pack on Neptune sees bank I think and that’s about as much as I can afford. Really wanted some new inhouse gear. Damn I’m bummed now
> 
> ...


attitude has half packs.


----------



## TheSadBadGrower (Oct 4, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I got you beat. Last time I ordered from Neptune, they didn't even send me any freebies at all. That was on two packs of IHG "Meathead". In House always sends freebies with their packs. Neptune just didn't bother passing them on. I had other unprofessional problems with that order as well but I won't bore you with the details.


Ditto..


----------



## 42520 (Oct 4, 2020)

TheSadBadGrower said:


> attitude has half packs.


Haven't seen those on Inhouse Genetics, i only see 10 pack of regs/fems. Am i blind?


----------



## SMT69 (Oct 4, 2020)

Slurricane7 @ 63 days, colors are starting to turn on pheno#1


----------



## SMT69 (Oct 4, 2020)

this one, pheno#5 leans more indica, stretched, but with excellent internode spacing throwing lovely rounder reddish buds smelling berries and orange citrus... She has been the only fussy lady late in flower, hungry for P and K while the other sisters are perfectly healthy...still truckin along tho


----------



## Trainwreckertonville (Oct 5, 2020)

Just finished a Big Drip outdoors, I wouldnt do it again. Super squat and low yielder, super dense with low mold resistance.


----------



## Chemdog1989 (Oct 5, 2020)

Delux sugar cane Day 18 flower. 10 different phenos 5 gal smart pots, organic grow, in a 4x8 tent.


----------



## mr4tune (Oct 6, 2020)

Dumb question but anyone ever gotten freebies that only say "Random In House"? 

Couple of the beans don't even look viable... Severely lime green and underdeveloped. Granted I paid for the packs and not the freebies, but kinda disappointed given the cost. Never had a breeder or seedbank provide "random" beans before.


----------



## Snowback (Oct 6, 2020)

No, but I have had runty little (labeled) freebies from IHG in the past and they still germinated. Give them a soak before writing them off. Personally, I don't like getting "random" beans. I like to know what it is. That said, random IHG could be good. Which bank was it from? It seems a little sketchy, as IHG isn't really known for doing that.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Oct 7, 2020)

Has anyone finished a run of platinum cake? Seeds are expensive but I love wedding cake. I saw a pic or two from @Dividedsky a ways back but he stopped posting it seems. Much respect everyone. Any information about the platinum male used would be very informative as well. I read the platinum line sometimes doesn't produce the terpiest ganja? Thanks again weed buddies.


----------



## SwankDank (Oct 7, 2020)

Slurricane 7 s1


----------



## Snowback (Oct 7, 2020)

Beauty!

That bee has great taste in "flowers".


----------



## SwankDank (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks! swooped in as soon as I took the pic and made the picture way better


----------



## sokah1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Wish In-House Genetics would do some kind of seed subscription like Ethos Multipass would be awesome i would buy multiple.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Oct 9, 2020)

Goddamnit I just bought like fucking $1000 worth of InHouse, Solfire and Elev8 seeds. I need to unfollow all these breeders on instagram because FOMO is just insane. It'll be months before I can even pop any of these seeds. I have such an enormous backlog of less-expensive but still amazing seeds from Seedsman, Delicious, Sensible, Seed-City I'll need to buy a literal farm to grow all the strains I have now in my lifetime.

From the "top shelf " breeders I got:

THSeeds:
French Cookies

InHouse:
PKB Remix
Slurricane
Deluxe Sugar Cane
Platinum Gorilla (attitude freebies)
Twisted Helix (attitude freebies)

Elev8:
Gelato

Solfire:
G.R.E.A.M
Why U Gelly
MindFlayer
Purple Marmalade

Dungeons Vault:
Candy Paint (Neptune freebie... no info at all on this strain tho)

And holy shit, Attitude is so fucking generous with their freebies. Must be nearly $100+ worth of free seeds when I bought the InHouse seeds + paid with Crypto.

To be honest I just want some photogenic black/deep purple fire nugz with insane bag appeal and amazing aroma. 

I can't wait to pop these puppies. The temptation to rip out the 4 week old plants from one of my tents and start growing some fire is very real.


----------



## Snowback (Oct 9, 2020)

You remind me of my buddy. He just told me on the phone less than a week ago that he was done buying beans for the year of 2020. I talked to him today and he's about to pull the trigger on a pack of something from a new breeder. That's good for me though because I get his hand-me-downs. Good luck with your search!


----------



## PaperEatom (Oct 9, 2020)

Anyone else scoop up some Mac and Jelly today? I picked some up. I'm excited to pop my first in houses.


----------



## SwankDank (Oct 9, 2020)

im waiting for jmo or tricopath. might just get both


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 9, 2020)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Dungeons Vault:
> Candy Paint (Neptune freebie... no info at all on this strain tho)


Brandywine x Hot Rod


----------



## sokah1 (Oct 9, 2020)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Goddamnit I just bought like fucking $1000 worth of InHouse, Solfire and Elev8 seeds. I need to unfollow all these breeders on instagram because FOMO is just insane. It'll be months before I can even pop any of these seeds. I have such an enormous backlog of less-expensive but still amazing seeds from Seedsman, Delicious, Sensible, Seed-City I'll need to buy a literal farm to grow all the strains I have now in my lifetime.
> 
> From the "top shelf " breeders I got:
> 
> ...


no Ethos beans?


----------



## grimweeder (Oct 11, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> Mine spread out fairy well but so much pheno variation with these genetics, its fruit juice from afar but if you touch and smell its fruit juice with some kind of back end funk. Interested to see how it will end up smoke wise and yeah she will be fine just an eyesore lmao


Oh man mine is smelling the exact same super fruit with creamy hints just like strawberry milkshake at first but if you rub/smelll a bit more it’s got some gassy funk to it probably from the slurricane/dosidos parents.
The real kicker is it’s fucking finished already at less than 6 weeks flower literally day 42 or so. I’m not gonna harvest yet tho as it can go a bit longer for sure but the last week the buds have jus swollen right up and overtook all the other plants. It’s ridiculously frosty too. The frostiest Of the lot and frostiest I’ve had in a few years defo lives up to its name lol. But damn the yield is quit low but it makes up for it in every other aspect and I’ve had lower yielding plants in the past.

The real kicker here is that the plant could be done even quicker had I vegged it a bit longer as I put it on flower a bit early an it didn’t actually start to flower for a couple weeks as it wasn’t really ready for flower. I think I’m gonna have to reveg this one grow them huge and see what happens as the yield then will be much better as I flowered too soon but couldn’t really wait any longer for veg as I need it ready by a specific date give or take.

I mainlined it too but man that strain hates being trained or topped. It responded fine to it don’t get me wrong but it jus grew in your standard xmas tree shape even with mainlining it still. It really jus wants to be an xmas tree. The buds tho are fucking gorgeous. I think if I reveg an get some clones running they will easily be done flowering by end of week 6 Latest but we shall see.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 11, 2020)

Wow would someone mind to take a look at the half packs on attitude and see what they’d pick? I already have Slurricane. There’s a lot of packs on there 5 packs that are fem for like 85-100 dollars. I want to get one. A heavy yielder and good bag appeal


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Oct 12, 2020)

9 x PKB remix from seed flipped to 12/12, 4 days ago
Looking forward to seeing this gorgeous strain flower


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Oct 13, 2020)

sokah1 said:


> no Ethos beans?


I couldn't find any fems that tickled my fancy... any recommendations?

I have 3 Solfire GREAM beans. I popped one to grow outdoors this summer. It sprouted and I transplanted it into a pot and broke the stem. I stood it up and left it under the light anyway overnight, came back in the morning and it was still alive! I went to pour a little water on it and it broke again lol

rip


----------



## AlienAthena (Oct 14, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Wow would someone mind to take a look at the half packs on attitude and see what they’d pick? I already have Slurricane. There’s a lot of packs on there 5 packs that are fem for like 85-100 dollars. I want to get one. A heavy yielder and good bag appeal


Deluxe Sugar Cane or reg pack of Golato 45


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Oct 15, 2020)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Brandywine x Hot Rod


That's all the info I found, too. Have you grown or any photos of the Candy Paint strain itself?


----------



## Chemdog1989 (Oct 15, 2020)

Heres some of my deluxe sugar cane.


----------



## MpatelGrow (Oct 16, 2020)

Sugarcane frosting up nicely, one month into flowering


----------



## jackg1237 (Oct 18, 2020)

Rolling_one said:


> Hello everyone, about to spoil myself with 2 packs for my birthday ( first time buying IHG)
> 
> I got dolato s1 in my shopping cart already
> 
> Can you name your top 3 yielder from IHG?


Nice! Dolato is sick.
jungle diamonds is a big yielder


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 18, 2020)

jackg1237 said:


> Nice! Dolato is sick.
> jungle diamonds is a big yielder


Dolato is also a great yieder and absolute fire..
Dolato cut from original dolato-


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 19, 2020)

what should i go for if i wanan try in house? or do they have any drops coming up?


----------



## SourDeezz (Oct 19, 2020)

platinum kush breath


----------



## BuddhaPack (Oct 19, 2020)

Howcome some packs are 250 (deluxe sugar cane) while others are like 150?


----------



## SwankDank (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 19, 2020)

SourDeezz said:


> platinum kush breath


I was pondering on this one.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 19, 2020)

Where is the best place To pick up their gear


----------



## DrKiz (Oct 19, 2020)

Frosted Apricot fem freebies. Coco. Root bounding now into two gallon. Will flip when in 3 gallon root bound. Four plants in a 9 x 5 DTW, only using half space right now:


Waited till they were 6 nodes then cut back to second and tied down. Going to be short trees.


----------



## Snowback (Oct 20, 2020)

I like your pruning style. I might have to give that a try sometime.


----------



## DrKiz (Oct 20, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I like your pruning style. I might have to give that a try sometime.


Thanks man, I've found it knocks about 18" off the height of the finished plant from seed and it's much wider with more tops... great yield too.

Takes alot of patience and pruning. Vege also takes twice as long, but it's so much nicer of a grow and I only grow personal anyways so I'm not under time constraints. I like to build up the roots in each pot anyways... solo to one gallon to 2 gallon... root bounding all the way. Works best this way in coco DTW.

It's ironic because you grow this nice plant, spend all this time and then you basically hack all of it down to the first four branches. It actually works better the taller you let it get before you cut it down and splay it out.

Credit goes to Uncle Ben I think was his name, It's really just the 2nd node topping technique with a little training added.


----------



## SoD4nk (Oct 20, 2020)

@DrKiz Here is my Frosted Apricot freebie week 8, about to chop her down this Friday/Saturday!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 20, 2020)

gratz page 420


----------



## BuddhaPack (Oct 20, 2020)

We should fill this page up with only 420s! Except SoD4nk gets an exception because he's #1 on the page.

420!


----------



## DrKiz (Oct 21, 2020)

SoD4nk said:


> @DrKiz Here is my Frosted Apricot freebie week 8, about to chop her down this Friday/Saturday!


Looks frosty buddy! Can't wait to flip!

oh and....



420

420


----------



## SwankDank (Oct 21, 2020)

420


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Oct 21, 2020)

9 x PKB remix from seeds, day 14 since I switched to 12/12
Loving the stretch these PKB shoot out tops everywhere! Very impressed so far 420


----------



## Ganjihad (Oct 21, 2020)

My slurricane purped up nicely as the temps dropped.
Not a great yielder, but buds are rock hard.
The terps are lighter than I was hoping for, smells alot like gelato, just with a more muted scent.

And of course
420


----------



## Ns950641 (Oct 22, 2020)

anybody know what time tricopath drops today? thought i would check it out before i made an order. if it doesnt look interesting does anybody have any strain recommendations from IHG been looking at headlocc, candy cane, or bluenanna maybe. i like indicas and fruit




oh and 420


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 23, 2020)

Anyone grab the platinum jelly drop aka tricopath? I grabbed it. First time ever spending 235 dollars on seeds and likely the last time but you only live once I guess.

yo it’s 420


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 23, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone grab the platinum jelly drop aka tricopath? I grabbed it. First time ever spending 235 dollars on seeds and likely the last time but you only live once I guess.
> 
> yo it’s 420


I'm done dropping over $200-250 for beans at the moment, lol. There's so many good options out there now- at cheaper prices. Only strain from ihg I'd snag that's over $200 for is maybe the platinum kush breath, everything I've seen and heard about the strain is great. Rather get a cut of it though. Yay 420


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 23, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm done dropping over $200-250 for beans at the moment, lol. There's so many good options out there now- at cheaper prices. Only strain from ihg I'd snag that's over $200 for is maybe the platinum kush breath, everything I've seen and heard about the strain is great. Rather get a cut of it though. Yay 420


What other genetics u likin ?


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 23, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> What other genetics u likin ?


For fem liking what I see from clearwater genetics
Regs- 
Sincity seeds
Tiki madman( shit looks fire)
Wyeast 
Dungeon vault genetics(love these)
Thug pug(obviously one of my favorites but good luck getting these)


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 23, 2020)

This is not the best pic, but I haven't really seen anyone post any pictures of Snow Flurry so I thought I would. It's curing so I having smoked any yet, but it is one gorgeous lady and has a wonderful smell before it got the chop. It had some kind of Orange candy type smell (like a starburst) that I'm looking forward to tasting but I will see if it changes as it cures. I have 2 packs of it, but this is just from one seed with no hunting.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 23, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> This is not the best pic, but I haven't really seen anyone post any pictures of Snow Flurry so I thought I would. It's curing so I having smoked any yet, but it is one gorgeous lady and has a wonderful smell before it got the chop. It had some kind of Orange candy type smell (like a starburst) that I'm looking forward to tasting but I will see if it changes as it cures. I have 2 packs of it, but this is just from one seed with no hunting.View attachment 4723204


Reminds me a lot, appearance wise, of my ogkb x animal cookies freebie. I understand neither is in it. Just looks similar. What you posted looks like great buds man, but maybe not the best yield? I’ve noticed inhouse for me hasn’t produced a fat half elbow yet. But the quality is there for sure.

nice bud pic man


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 23, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Reminds me a lot, appearance wise, of my ogkb x animal cookies freebie. I understand neither is in it. Just looks similar. What you posted looks like great buds man, but maybe not the best yield? I’ve noticed inhouse for me hasn’t produced a fat half elbow yet. But the quality is there for sure.
> 
> nice bud pic man


Ya you got to pick stuff that is known to yield well with in-house, most is bred for bag appeal. Ihg strain that yielded great for me was dolato. 
My buddy got huge yields from ihg's zurple punch and jungle diamonds. He got well over 8+ zips per 5 gal fabric pots/soil grow. Also the Goliath strain looks like it yields really well. I've run the blackcherry punch and would have to say that strain yielded above average for me.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 23, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya you got to pick stuff that is known to yield well with in-house, most is bred for bag appeal. Ihg strain that yielded great for me was dolato.
> My buddy got huge yields from ihg's zurple punch and jungle diamonds. He got well over 8+ zips per 5 gal fabric pots/soil grow. Also the Goliath strain looks like it yields really well. I've run the blackcherry punch and would have to say that strain yielded above average for me.


Thank you man. I will look into those strains after my ole lady finishes kicking my fucking ass for that 230 dollar pack..... lol.

anyone else have that problem? ^^ lol


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 23, 2020)

IHG is not the highest yielding genetics usully but with training they do very well really. I use needle nose pliers and gently pinch the stocks between internodes and bend the top ones after pinching them LST style and I get really good yields. I use pliers because the stalks are too hard to do by hand when using silica. I also defoilate a lot of big fan leaves all the way till about 3 weeks into flower.


----------



## Ns950641 (Oct 23, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Thank you man. I will look into those strains after my ole lady finishes kicking my fucking ass for that 230 dollar pack..... lol.
> 
> anyone else have that problem? ^^ lol


i waited patiently for the noon drop trying to keep the $230 price tag discreet not realizing that they sent an email with an invoice..... to my wifes phone RIP

todays lesson was always double check auto fill oh well nothing some pumkin spice and craft supplies cant resolve

on a more serious note anyone know much about or what to expect from the tricopath based on its parents (Platinum x jelly breath) from what i can tell its indica dominant but not much else also the freebie blueberry dom sounds interesting aswell


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 23, 2020)

Ns950641 said:


> i waited patiently for the noon drop trying to keep the $230 price tag discreet not realizing that they sent an email with an invoice..... to my wifes phone RIP
> 
> todays lesson was always double check auto fill oh well nothing some pumkin spice and craft supplies cant resolve
> 
> on a more serious note anyone know much about or what to expect from the tricopath based on its parents (Platinum x jelly breath) from what i can tell its indica dominant but not much else also the freebie blueberry dom sounds interesting aswell


Do you know of the “reg” freebie? Apparently you do. The reg part, only bit I know about the freebie, is disappointing to me. I’m not a breeder. I never will be. I’m a smoker lol. Zero. ZEROOOOO interest in a male. Rather had ONE fem freebie. Never done regs before. But I guess as useful seeds says.... you won’t know em till you sow em.

you say that reg is a blueberry something?


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 23, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> IHG is not the highest yielding genetics usully but with training they do very well really. I use needle nose pliers and gently pinch the stocks between internodes and bend the top ones after pinching them LST style and I get really good yields. I use pliers because the stalks are too hard to do by hand when using silica. I also defoilate a lot of big fan leaves all the way till about 3 weeks into flower.


I’m a big fan of the lollipop technique and then tying my nodes down to basically flat,let them rise abit, then flip to flower so I have nice vertical spots. I bet this would work well on the inhouse stuff. I was sloppy last run on the training because I was running good genetics (inhouse, ethos) but man good training and good genetics. Plenty of cal mag under the quantum boards.... who’s to say these won’t produce? I’m a negative Nancy but optimistic!!


----------



## Ns950641 (Oct 23, 2020)

well now that i looked into it the freebie isnt as exciting as i first thought and i share your thoughts on regs moab im a grower not a breeder lol maybe one day though however the freebie is called blueberry dom its a cross between rogue valley wreck 2 x rogue valley wreck x platinum kushmints 
however that rogue valley wreck is a hell of a cross lol blueberry x snow x trainwreck x salmon creek big bud just not really my cup of tea


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 23, 2020)

Ns950641 said:


> well now that i looked into it the freebie isnt as exciting as i first thought and i share your thoughts on regs moab im a grower not a breeder lol maybe one day though however the freebie is called blueberry dom its a cross between rogue valley wreck 2 x rogue valley wreck x platinum kushmints
> however that rogue valley wreck is a hell of a cross lol blueberry x snow x trainwreck x salmon creek big bud just not really my cup of tea


Damn. 87 different strains into this freebie huh. Not Excited cuz it’s so much shit. But like the regs..... I prefer x man with x woman. I don’t ever particularly buy the gangbang crosses. I never have ever actually. We will see. Maybe they’re not giving amazing freebies with amazing packs lol. I dunno.

edit. Blueberry is a personal favorite of mine. Trainwreck..... that was rare but available dank in 2012 when. I wAs in highschool. Never ran it. Platinum kush mints also? Fuuuuck yeah. I wasn’texcited. But now I am. I want to see this monster MASH!!!


----------



## Ns950641 (Oct 23, 2020)

definitely love me some blueberry maybe it will surprise me lol i mean with a name like blueberry dom the blueberry has to show through a bit i would hope but with my luck they'll both have balls


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 23, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m a big fan of the lollipop technique and then tying my nodes down to basically flat,let them rise abit, then flip to flower so I have nice vertical spots. I bet this would work well on the inhouse stuff. I was sloppy last run on the training because I was running good genetics (inhouse, ethos) but man good training and good genetics. Plenty of cal mag under the quantum boards.... who’s to say these won’t produce? I’m a negative Nancy but optimistic!!


Ya I ran to many genetics in my main flower room last run, cutting it bad to 2 strains tops each run, I have another spot for pheno hunting at the moment. I run a sealed room with 2-ton mini split and 4/1000w se hps and 1/630w cmh and co2. Think I'm going to run just 4 plants in 5 gals under each 1000w hps and 3 plants in the middle under the 630, most plants will be under trellis this run. Should get around 7-8 zips a plants when things go smooth. It all really depends.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 23, 2020)

Ns950641 said:


> definitely love me some blueberry maybe it will surprise me lol i mean with a name like blueberry dom the blueberry has to show through a bit i would hope but with my luck they'll both have balls


Blueberry can be a lil funky, if you're looking for blueberry crosses check out dynasty genetics, the have alot of awesome blueberry type strains. Stay away from dj shorts blueberry.


----------



## Ns950641 (Oct 23, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Blueberry can be a lil funky, if you're looking for blueberry crosses check out dynasty genetics, the have alot of awesome blueberry type strains. Stay away from dj shorts blueberry.


awww i hate to hear that ive been sitting on a 13 pack for awhile just waiting but this isnt the first time ive heard that either i heard that dutch passions blueberry has more of the classic traits than djs oh well at least it was one of those cool double packs that has 5 flo f5 seeds in the back aswell i hope the new light seeds i bought at the same time make up for it


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 24, 2020)

Ns950641 said:


> awww i hate to hear that ive been sitting on a 13 pack for awhile just waiting but this isnt the first time ive heard that either i heard that dutch passions blueberry has more of the classic traits than djs oh well at least it was one of those cool double packs that has 5 flo f5 seeds in the back aswell i hope the new light seeds i bought at the same time make up for it


I'd still pop em, you can find some good phenos, just heard that it not the same old genetics, he lost the males long while back. The flo could be interesting. I heard of people getting terps from flo. I ran his grape krush years ago and it was really good, smelt like candy grape jam.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 24, 2020)

Ns950641 said:


> awww i hate to hear that ive been sitting on a 13 pack for awhile just waiting but this isnt the first time ive heard that either i heard that dutch passions blueberry has more of the classic traits than djs oh well at least it was one of those cool double packs that has 5 flo f5 seeds in the back aswell i hope the new light seeds i bought at the same time make up for it


Check out dynasty genetics- blue magoo, blue heron, blue magoo cookies, huckleberry kush and bluniverse. All are blueberry crosses and absolute fire. I ran bluniverse, huckleberry kush, blue magoo cookies and stuff was all berry goodness. I'll stop talking about other breeders before the in-house heads get pissed.


----------



## MpatelGrow (Oct 24, 2020)

SugarCane Week 6 of flower. 2 weeks left till chop! Smells super tropical, can’t wait to smoke!


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 25, 2020)

Tricopath is on the way!


----------



## Railage (Oct 26, 2020)

Getting ready for our first In House run.

11/11 Bananacanes sprouted and 3/3 Truth Serum sprouted, very excited for these.


----------



## Snowback (Oct 27, 2020)

hat's off to you if that "TS" on the bottom pic is done in the style of Twisted Sister, which it looks like it might be.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Oct 27, 2020)

Day 20 since the switch on the pkb remix, 2 out of 9 has shown nuts, I plucked em off, but 1 of them was really bad, loads of them, and that one had them hiding with pistils too, so very tough to get em all! took them both out this morning for another daily check,and I'm pretty sure I got em all, gonna try keep on top of em daily, and hope n prey they fk off


----------



## Andrewkr420 (Oct 27, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Day 20 since the switch on the pkb remix, 2 out of 9 has shown nuts, I plucked em off, but 1 of them was really bad, loads of them, and that one had them hiding with pistils too, so very tough to get em all! took them both out this morning for another daily check,and I'm pretty sure I got em all, gonna try keep on top of em daily, and hope n prey they fk off


I've noticed anything from inhouse with platinum in it has a very high hermie rate


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Oct 27, 2020)

Andrewkr420 said:


> I've noticed anything from inhouse with platinum in it has a very high hermie rate


Damn, I never knew that, this is my first hermie in 3 years, I grew out 2 packs of 33rd degree, which is platinum x gelato 33 and had no probs
The herms could've been something I've done though or could be genetics BUT a full blown herm like 1 of the 2 I have is normally genetics imo, I've only ever seen 1 full blown hermie in my years, so it's a challenge for me I suppose


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 27, 2020)

Andrewkr420 said:


> I've noticed anything from inhouse with platinum in it has a very high hermie rate


That’ll suck bad. I just spent way to much on platinum jelly breath


----------



## EricHansen (Oct 27, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Day 20 since the switch on the pkb remix, 2 out of 9 has shown nuts, I plucked em off, but 1 of them was really bad, loads of them, and that one had them hiding with pistils too, so very tough to get em all! took them both out this morning for another daily check,and I'm pretty sure I got em all, gonna try keep on top of em daily, and hope n prey they fk off


I just bought a pack of Platinum kush breath remix the other week for £200 so I'm not going to be very Happy if they hermie... I am expecting pure gassy flavours with over 30% THC just like they advertise


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Oct 28, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> I just bought a pack of Platinum kush breath remix the other week for £200 so I'm not going to be very Happy if they hermie... I am expecting pure gassy flavours with over 30% THC just like they advertise


I paid the same, hermies a pain in the arse but manageable if you got time, just keep your eyes on em like a hawk, and if you get one, then it's up to you if you think you got time to keep checking daily or pull her, I've never pulled a hermie and I've only ever had a few seeds, 10 to 20 tops! out of 35 to 40 ounces bud so to me it's no biggie coz I got time to check em regularly, it's different for those with huge set ups though planting hundreds, then I'd pull straight away
I'm on day 21 since I switched to 12/12 and the PKB does kick out tons thc very early there very oily n greasy too, which I love, you'll get the gassy flavours no doubt but the 30% thc is prob a gem waiting to be found and I even if you do find her, you'll still have to be dialled in 100% and know what your doing to get that high % thc


----------



## bobrown14 (Oct 28, 2020)

I just finished OGKB ix 2 outside and 1 inside from a freebee pack. 

Was OK wasnt a lot of frost but a lot of leaves so trimming sucked after a whole month of trimming then trim that meh. Took 70+ days flower outside so was growing right into the rainy season. The last plant standing at a bit of pm but not too bad.

From all the IHG gear OGKB wasn't a let down but no cuts taken. Moving on.


----------



## MpatelGrow (Oct 28, 2020)

Sugarcane


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 28, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> I just bought a pack of Platinum kush breath remix the other week for £200 so I'm not going to be very Happy if they hermie... I am expecting pure gassy flavours with over 30% THC just like they advertise


Ya with in-house I find that you replace culling males with culling herms. Just look at it like- I'm phenohunting...keep an eye for herms and when one pops up kill it off..no need to find out if the herm clone will lose the herm trait, just get rid of them. It does suck but look at it like you're popping regs seeds and instead of killing of the males and it's cuts, you kill of any herm plants


----------



## Railage (Oct 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya with in-house I find that you replace culling males with culling herms. Just look at it like- I'm phenohunting...keep an eye for herms and when one pops up kill it off..no need to find out if the herm clone will lose the herm trait, just get rid of them. It does suck but look at it like you're popping regs seeds and instead of killing of the males and it's cuts, you kill of any herm plants


Meh that kinda sucks though, the whole point of feminized seeds is to not have to deal with males and typically they’re a little more expensive than regular seeds..

Whatever though, if any of the Bananacanes I got or Truth Serums herm I’ll kill them and not be a bitch about it cause I know some stuff is gonna herm on you I just wish that wasn’t the case though.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 29, 2020)

Railage said:


> Meh that kinda sucks though, the whole point of feminized seeds is to not have to deal with males and typically they’re a little more expensive than regular seeds..
> 
> Whatever though, if any of the Bananacanes I got or Truth Serums herm I’ll kill them and not be a bitch about it cause I know some stuff is gonna herm on you I just wish that wasn’t the case though.


O I 100% agree with you and is why I tend to pop regs/buy clones. It's seems alot of these "so called" breeders are chucking crosses very fast and rushing them to market to keep up with ever changing wants and hype of growers and consumers/also to keep a big menu so there's alot of options and variety of strains to choose from. Seems fems seeds are throwing more hermies nowadays then a while back but that could be because the amount of seed breeders and banks around now. Sucks to have to be watching out for herms though...for example my buddy just popped a pack of envy cosmopolitan- he got something like 3 herms out of a pack but also found a beautiful keeper pheno the smells like sweet rocket fuel...is worth it? That's up to the grower.

People definitely need to do their homework, look at what genetics are in you cool sounding strain and do some info search to see if anything in that said strain is herm prone.


----------



## bobrown14 (Oct 29, 2020)

I've been crossing Herm male pollen on keeper Jellium that doesn't herm. The offspring are more stable and fire! The Jellium keeper I used to make seeds was a triploid runt first run and cloned it for shits and giggles.

The clone was the keeper and cloned it again and made seeds with it. Yield was a little tall of 17 zips


Here's an outdoor version I ran this summer chopped October 3rd. No problems at all outside she was a 14 footer and black.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 31, 2020)

Why does inhouse say 10+ seeds? I think my 5 pack said 5+. They need to take the plus off. They don’t give any extra Incase of a dud

200 plus a pack buying 10 seeds at once and still paying 20 a seed is insane IMO.

Happy Halloween. Love my trichopath shirt to take my son trick or treating in. He’s like from Zelda. Was Mario last year. Pretty proud of that I guess that my little man loves video games. Have a good evening folks. Stay stoned.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 31, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Why does inhouse say 10+ seeds? I think my 5 pack said 5+. They need to take the plus off. They don’t give any extra Incase of a dud


Huh? You're saying that you got the exact number of beans as in 5 or 10? All the IHG packs I've got had 11-13 seeds in them. I got a half pack once that said 5, and I got 5, but all the full packs I've got has had more than 10 in them so I think that the + is accurate.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 1, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Huh? You're saying that you got the exact number of beans as in 5 or 10? All the IHG packs I've got had 11-13 seeds in them. I got a half pack once that said 5, and I got 5, but all the full packs I've got has had more than 10 in them so I think that the + is accurate.


Yep. Unless you’re questioning my counting to five or ten competency, definitely what I said is what I meant to say.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Nov 1, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Yep. Unless you’re questioning my counting to five or ten competency, definitely what I said is what I meant to say.


Did you ever fix your power issue?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 1, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Yep. Unless you’re questioning my counting to five or ten competency, definitely what I said is what I meant to say.





Moabfighter said:


> Why does inhouse say 10+ seeds? I think my 5 pack said 5+. They need to take the plus off. They don’t give any extra Incase of a dud


I wasn't questioning your counting, just wasn't sure that is what you were saying. You asked why IHG says 10+ seeds and that they need to take the + off, and in my experience you get more than 10 seeds. I've never had a pack that didn't have more than 10, the only one being exact was the one half pack I bought. So either the half packs are exact or you just got unlucky.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 2, 2020)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I wasn't questioning your counting, just wasn't sure that is what you were saying. You asked why IHG says 10+ seeds and that they need to take the + off, and in my experience you get more than 10 seeds. I've never had a pack that didn't have more than 10, the only one being exact was the one half pack I bought. So either the half packs are exact or you just got unlucky.


If those beans were re-packaged, maybe the seedbank skimmed one off the top...


----------



## bobrown14 (Nov 2, 2020)

All the IHG gear I've bought over the years had extras even when they didn't post extras they sent me extra either in the pack or a 3 pack of another strain yet to be released.

I'm running Platinum Silk right now - shit has hit the roof BIG plants. I super-cropped the main stem the next day 20 of the 40+ side branches were above the lights and also needed super-cropped. 

Platinum Silk was a free bee pack I got along with a 10+ pack of Terple that of curse since I paid too much for it I thought popping the free seeds was the way to go. Now I just gotta get run of the aphids shits I brought in from outside when I flipped them.


----------



## collieBudz (Nov 6, 2020)

Here’s some trop juice at day 38, still a solid 3 weeks to go but should be nice, 3/5 are purple pheno and 2/5 are not (both pictured)


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Nov 6, 2020)

PKB remix, day 31 since I switched to 12/12, these gonna be very nice I think, really puts on frost very quick


----------



## Bowser1226 (Nov 7, 2020)

Hey all. Just wondering if anyone here has flowered out platinum kush mints? I bought some cuttings and the supplier was a bit short on information and I can't find much online. Thanks alot errybody.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 7, 2020)

Bowser1226 said:


> Hey all. Just wondering if anyone here has flowered out platinum kush mints? I bought some cuttings and the supplier was a bit short on information and I can't find much online. Thanks alot errybody.


I just finished running one as a tester in a 2 gallon. It was pretty good. I got another one in a 7 gallon started to see how it does in a bigger pots. I have like 8 more seeds of them and I think I got them as freebies when I made an order.


----------



## Rolling_one (Nov 10, 2020)

Delete if not allowed

Do you guys have a "trade" page on fb or how do you guys do it?

I don't have much space to do "hunts" , I rather pay for a good cut


----------



## morugawelder (Nov 10, 2020)

Curious my friends , Anyone got a idea of whats In Houses highest yielder ? Thanks !


----------



## Snowback (Nov 11, 2020)

I once had a massive Black Cherry Punch. Footballs! Too big though and went rotten.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 11, 2020)

Currently flowering out In House's Ice Cream Candy, Deluxe Sugarcane, Slurricane, Platinum x SwabiPakistan, Platinum x True OG and the White Giant.

On deck to pop....Tricopath, Head Locc and Bluenana.


----------



## collieBudz (Nov 11, 2020)

This is Jupiter from in house also, reg seeds not gem.. only had 1/8 fem which is ridiculous.. lol

day 35 of flower roughly 

oops forgo the pic.. wake and bake is the only real bUzz I catch in a day lol


----------



## collieBudz (Nov 11, 2020)

My gf camera is so much better than mine. The trop juices and Jupiter are in-house .. 

in order

trop juice 3
Trop juice 2
Hulkberry 15
Hulkberry 7
818 og
Brotherhood og
Trop juice 5
Trop juice 4
Jupiter (in house )


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 11, 2020)

Bowser1226 said:


> Hey all. Just wondering if anyone here has flowered out platinum kush mints? I bought some cuttings and the supplier was a bit short on information and I can't find much online. Thanks alot errybody.


I have a freebie 5 pack of plat x plat kush mints but have not popped one yet


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ordered a 10 pack of JMO from Neptune yesterday for my next go round. Very excited to see what it’s all about. Has anyone grown this out? I can’t find any grow journals of it online that are finished.


----------



## collieBudz (Nov 12, 2020)

It’s a good day...

hupothermia and some freebies arrived (orange cookies x ogkb


----------



## bobrown14 (Nov 12, 2020)

Just ran OGKB - still curing liking it so far. Did an indoor and outdoor this summer. 

Outdoor was a surprise.


----------



## morugawelder (Nov 14, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> Just ran OGKB - still curing liking it so far. Did an indoor and outdoor this summer.
> 
> Outdoor was a surprise.


whats the yield on the inside grow ?


----------



## morugawelder (Nov 14, 2020)

collieBudz said:


> It’s a good day...
> 
> hupothermia and some freebies arrived (orange cookies x ogkb


Curios how many beans were in the freebie ?


----------



## bobrown14 (Nov 14, 2020)

morugawelder said:


> whats the yield on the inside grow ?


6 zips - grow organic in soil.


----------



## morugawelder (Nov 14, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> 6 zips - grow organic in soil.


Nice yield , What size pots / bags ?


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 14, 2020)

Slurricane #1 just flipped.


Deluxe Sugarcane #2 recently flipped.


Deluxe Sugarcane #1 just flipped.


Slurricane, Platinum x SwabiPakistan & Ice Cream Candy #2 just flipped.



Plant on the white bucket is the White Giant.


Ice Cream Candy #1 just flipped.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Nov 14, 2020)

PKB remix day 38 since I switched to 12/12, loving this strain Every pheno is looking very nice


----------



## bobrown14 (Nov 15, 2020)

morugawelder said:


> Nice yield , What size pots / bags ?


I use 7.5gal AutoPot XL - automated watering system. All I gotta do is look for pests. And I always have something in there. This season its Cannabis Aphid fvcks. Nothing really worked on them cept lady bugs. 

They cleaning up now. fingers X'd

I'm pretty much at the ceiling/lights every grow specially IHG gear. Always hits the roof.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Nov 15, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> PKB remix day 38 since I switched to 12/12, loving this strain Every pheno is looking very nice View attachment 4742608View attachment 4742617View attachment 4742619View attachment 4742624View attachment 4742627View attachment 4742628View attachment 4742629


Photos don't work?


----------



## Bowser1226 (Nov 15, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> PKB remix day 38 since I switched to 12/12, loving this strain Every pheno is looking very nice View attachment 4742608View attachment 4742617View attachment 4742619View attachment 4742624View attachment 4742627View attachment 4742628View attachment 4742629


Plants look great. How was the stretch? What size tent and light are you running?


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Nov 15, 2020)

Bowser1226 said:


> Plants look great. How was the stretch? What size tent and light are you running?


Thanks mate, plants went from 18 to 24 inches when I switched to 12/12, there now between 43 to 55 inches,they all stretch but stack nicely imo, I have a 5x5 with a 7 ft 3 height tent, And use air cooled lumatek 1000watt


----------



## Bowser1226 (Nov 16, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Thanks mate, plants went from 18 to 24 inches when I switched to 12/12, there now between 43 to 55 inches,they all stretch but stack nicely imo, I have a 5x5 with a 7 ft 3 height tent, And use air cooled lumatek 1000watt


Thanks for the info. I'm about to flower 7 small platinum kush mints in a 4x4 tent. Cuttings came from a new source, fingers crossed for a killer pheno.


----------



## bobrown14 (Nov 16, 2020)

Thats a lot of plant for a 4x4.


----------



## DrKiz (Nov 17, 2020)

Frosted Apricot. Three in a 9x5. Flipping soon.


----------



## EricHansen (Nov 19, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> PKB remix day 38 since I switched to 12/12, loving this strain Every pheno is looking very nice View attachment 4742608View attachment 4742617View attachment 4742619View attachment 4742624View attachment 4742627View attachment 4742628View attachment 4742629


That's what I like to see, it's looking super Dank. And super frosty already.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Nov 19, 2020)

EricHansen said:


> That's what I like to see, it's looking super Dank. And super frosty already.


Thanks mate, looking forward to harvest em gonna be a great Xmas smoke


----------



## Chemdog1989 (Nov 19, 2020)

Delux sugar cane


----------



## Chemdog1989 (Nov 19, 2020)

Anyone try the Trichopath? I swear that’s the coolest name I’ve ever heard Really wanna run it. But also been wanting to try the platinum kush breath regular or remix, platinum dosi looks fire to.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 19, 2020)

Chemdog1989 said:


> Anyone try the Trichopath? I swear that’s the coolest name I’ve ever heard Really wanna run it. But also been wanting to try the platinum kush breath regular or remix, platinum dosi looks fire to.


I have all of those except the Trichopath. I only planted one of each so I didn't do a real hunt yet but out of those the PKB Remix was the best. It has some of the most frost I have ever seen and has an amazing look and color. It smells and tastes great as well but I don't know really how to describe it. It was not the highest yielder, but the nugs get really dense and it does do very well if trained.

The PKB smelled the same and was still very good, but was not quite as frosty or pretty in color as the remix was. I might find one that is almost identical to the remix if I searched more though. Yeild was slightly better but not a ton, could just be that pheno.

The platinum dosi was very beautiful and had a lot of frost as well but didn't have much as far as terps and was the lowest yeilder of this bunch. . I think if I searched more of those I'd find one that had a stronger smell and training it better would probably help the yield.


----------



## Psyphish (Nov 20, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> PKB remix day 38 since I switched to 12/12, loving this strain Every pheno is looking very nice View attachment 4742608View attachment 4742617View attachment 4742619View attachment 4742624View attachment 4742627View attachment 4742628View attachment 4742629


How old are those RAM fans? Mine lasted for a few weeks before it stopped working.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Nov 20, 2020)

Psyphish said:


> How old are those RAM fans? Mine lasted for a few weeks before it stopped working.


There about 2 years old,and still like new imo, I only use em in flower though but on 24 hours, I run 2 on low power though with no probs but I got a spare just in case, I love em coz they they don't take up any bud space but gotta be gentle with em, I've dropped one before and the oscillating part broke


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 20, 2020)

Chemdog1989 said:


> Anyone try the Trichopath? I swear that’s the coolest name I’ve ever heard Really wanna run it. But also been wanting to try the platinum kush breath regular or remix, platinum dosi looks fire to.


I just flipped a ton of In-House including Deluxe Sugarcane. I got Tricopath going but a seedling. Ill post updates here once I get further along.


----------



## collieBudz (Nov 20, 2020)

My buddy has some frosted apricot he just finished that’s the super trichy caked one, I accidentally snapped a branch off one of the trop juices, here she is I didn’t trim it for the pic though so there’s some over fert tips still around but pretty nice purple on it and a couple weeks early.. 

the other is a Hulkberry, not an in-house strain


----------



## collieBudz (Nov 20, 2020)

I probably should have included this non purple pheno of the trop juice too, she’s pretty trichy.. ogkb leaning pheno, hard to get a good pic too cause it’s in the middle of my 5.5x5.5 scrog..


----------



## pfawcett1 (Nov 21, 2020)

Chemdog1989 said:


> Delux sugar caneView attachment 4747031View attachment 4747032View attachment 4747033View attachment 4747034


What is the smell like from the Deluxe Sugarcane? I have one that I just flipped.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Nov 21, 2020)

PKB remix day 45 since I switched to 12/12, thought I'd show my 9 PKB from seeds, loving every pheno!


----------



## Takeoff28 (Nov 21, 2020)

grimweeder said:


> Jus got a quick q on the cherry breeze. I noticed they are limited edition. But also they state on the page I’m looking they are regulars is this true? I thought all gold packs were fems? It’s also only got 5 packs for the same price as the more expensive 10 pack of regs. Seems odd to charge that much for 5 reg seeds as that costs more than the limited edition 10 pack fems if you got 2. They are £105 each for 5 reg seeds apparently.
> Has anyone purchased these and does anyone know what they actually are and if the labelling online is just incorrect. Thanks.


I surprised you can't find too much info on these but mtn tropicana cookies x black cherry pie sounds amazing to me. I got a pack. Shes 19 days into flower right now. I am bringing to see some cherry coloring on her buds.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey everybody. I just recieved a pack of head locc and it included a few freebies named ROGUE ONE... Does anyone have any idea of the genetic lineage? I did some searching but couldn't find anything. Thanks.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 23, 2020)

Anyone have Ice Cream Candy going?


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 23, 2020)

Bowser1226 said:


> Hey everybody. I just recieved a pack of head locc and it included a few freebies named ROGUE ONE... Does anyone have any idea of the genetic lineage? I did some searching but couldn't find anything. Thanks.


Are you sure it's an In-House freebie? I get all kinds of breeders freebies usually when I order In House from certain banks.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Nov 23, 2020)

Actually got a response from rmhca on the weekend... ROGUE ONE is a cross of platinum kush mints x rogue valley wreck. Sounds interesting I'm excited.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 23, 2020)

Bowser1226 said:


> Actually got a response from rmhca on the weekend... ROGUE ONE is a cross of platinum kush mints x rogue valley wreck. Sounds interesting I'm excited.


I got Platinum x True OG as a freebie a while back. Actually doing amazing. Can't really lose with anything from IHG.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Nov 23, 2020)

I realize theres over 400 pages of love here, and I am going to try and In house strain next run.

Recently I tried a buddys Platinum GG. It was strong, pretty, tasted and smelled OK, got me buzzed....but completely was not like GG at all.

I see dozens of posts mentioning that most platinum strains dont have good terps or much terps.

Just my 2c, but platinum does not seem to be all that great. I havent had it by itself, havent tried many strains with it...but just saying.

They seem to be making a business off of crossing everything with platinum. They have beautiful pictures....yet over and over the discussion seems to be about how many or most strains are weak or mediocre.

Maybe i got the wrong vibe and sorry if it seems like a buzzkill. Just bringing it up to see if I am off base or if this seems accurate?

But it seems like the only strain that gets any love is the OGPKB of some sort. 

Nobody owes me anything and of course theres no need to convince me...but if there are really great strains from In house please list them!


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 23, 2020)

ComfortCreator said:


> I realize theres over 400 pages of love here, and I am going to try and In house strain next run.
> 
> Recently I tried a buddys Platinum GG. It was strong, pretty, tasted and smelled OK, got me buzzed....but completely was not like GG at all.
> 
> ...


Just stay away from the Platinum line then.....they have a ton of other crosses without Platinum in it.


----------



## Callz (Nov 23, 2020)

Anyone know where to get Terple from? Yes, seedcellar has it, but its not an option for me. All the trusted sites are out of stock. I was looking for a tropicana cookies cross. omni has some crosses but i prefer just to get fem seeds.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Nov 23, 2020)

Callz said:


> Anyone know where to get Terple from? Yes, seedcellar has it, but its not an option for me. All the trusted sites are out of stock. I was looking for a tropicana cookies cross. omni has some crosses but i prefer just to get fem seeds.


Attitude seeds have it, if you like Tropicana cross, check out trop juice too,Looks like a decent cross


----------



## Chemdog1989 (Nov 23, 2020)

pfawcett1 said:


> What is the smell like from the Deluxe Sugarcane? I have one that I just flipped.


It's not a sweet smell, or fruity at all. It's not gassy either. I think it kinda smells like old meat but not putrid, but a rubbery meat smell. 
I had 10 phenos. And only one smelled a little fruity. The rest smelt pretty similar


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 23, 2020)

ComfortCreator said:


> I realize theres over 400 pages of love here, and I am going to try and In house strain next run.
> 
> Recently I tried a buddys Platinum GG. It was strong, pretty, tasted and smelled OK, got me buzzed....but completely was not like GG at all.
> 
> ...


His plat strains are all lookers..zero punch.

Go for the older stock. Anything with black cherry pie is lit


----------



## Callz (Nov 23, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Attitude seeds have it, if you like Tropicana cross, check out trop juice too,Looks like a decent cross


Holy shit 30% thc on that Trop juice. What kinda yeilds is everyone getting from these or their parent strains? I've heard mix reviews from some strains of theirs along with hermis. I only have a 7x2.5 space for flower and a 6x2 for veg and im trying to get a P of my favorite parent strain every 2 months. that 8 to 9 weeks is perfect.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Nov 24, 2020)

Callz said:


> Holy shit 30% thc on that Trop juice. What kinda yeilds is everyone getting from these or their parent strains? I've heard mix reviews from some strains of theirs along with hermis. I only have a 7x2.5 space for flower and a 6x2 for veg and im trying to get a P of my favorite parent strain every 2 months. that 8 to 9 weeks is perfect.


Looks a good 1 ehh, I was tempted to buy trop juice too but got the PKB remix again, (great strain imo) the trop juice will prob yield well depending on how you grow them and what light you using ect, I found a bad hermie in my PKB remix, pulled 50 nuts off her/him BUT nothing since and she's the dankest plant in the room! herms not a prob for me coz I'm in a small grow 5x5, most fems of the great strains with cookies/kush in it have risk of herm but that's the risk of growing dank


----------



## SwankDank (Nov 24, 2020)

Has anyone grown velvet skies on here thinking about picking up a pack


----------



## Snowback (Nov 25, 2020)

ComfortCreator said:


> I realize theres over 400 pages of love here, and I am going to try and In house strain next run.
> 
> Recently I tried a buddys Platinum GG. It was strong, pretty, tasted and smelled OK, got me buzzed....but completely was not like GG at all.
> 
> ...


"Meathead", if you can find it anywhere, has tested very high on some phenos. Like the other person said, older stock, which Meathead is. Or, from the newer stuff, Tart Pops, Platinum Kush Breath, Platinum Kushmints. Also, I once had a Black Cherry punch that tested at 26% and had crazy terps. Some people don't consider that to be all that high, but trust me, it did the job and even 10 years ago there were very few varieties that tested in the upper twenties. Happy hunting!


----------



## greenfieldsmoker (Nov 25, 2020)

Bowser1226 said:


> Has anyone finished a run of platinum cake? Seeds are expensive but I love wedding cake. I saw a pic or two from @Dividedsky a ways back but he stopped posting it seems. Much respect everyone. Any information about the platinum male used would be very informative as well. I read the platinum line sometimes doesn't produce the terpiest ganja? Thanks again weed buddies.


I’m doing a run of platinum cake and slurricane #7 week3 flower I post some pics but got to say the platinum cakes are looking great


----------



## BasementFunk (Nov 25, 2020)

I’m eyeballing this “Suga King” strain. Anyone familiar? I really want to find a sugar cane but seems like I can never find. Thoughts?


----------



## youngmnm (Nov 25, 2020)

Slurricane #7 is still available in Neptune Seed Bank for anyone who is interested


----------



## pfawcett1 (Nov 26, 2020)

SwankDank said:


> Has anyone grown velvet skies on here thinking about picking up a pack


Growing now, Should Know in about a month.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Nov 26, 2020)

7 platinum kush mints about to be flowered in a 4x4 tent under an hlg 550 v2 rspec... I'm growing with a trellis but I wouldn't call it a true scrog... Last grow was 7 ethos snowball... First indoor grow in several years... Yield was about 18 oz.


----------



## SwankDank (Nov 26, 2020)

pfawcett1 said:


> Growing now, Should Know in about a month.


Nice ill be picking up a half pack tonight for their black friday sale


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 26, 2020)

Deluxe Sugarcane pheno #1.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 26, 2020)

Deluxe Sugarcane pheno #2.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 26, 2020)

Have so many different In House strains going right now but this is the one I am looking forward to the most. Ice Cream Candy #1.


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Nov 26, 2020)

Went thru most of this thread and couldnt find nothin on In House's "OOGB"? Only thing I've seen is ppl bought it advertised as OGKB?? I can't find nothing even asking them on IG; no response... If anyone knows this lineage please let me know. Happy turkey day my fellow Cannasuers! Trying "slap n Tickle" from Cannarado and I'm amazed!!! Wondering why I can't find info on the OOGB?? Appreciate anyones time/help in advance! - Stay lifted all


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Nov 26, 2020)

YeagerBomb420 said:


> Went thru most of this thread and couldnt find nothin on In House's "OOGB"? Only thing I've seen is ppl bought it advertised as OGKB?? I can't find nothing even asking them on IG; no response... If anyone knows this lineage please let me know. Happy turkey day my fellow Cannasuers! Trying "slap n Tickle" from Cannarado and I'm amazed!!! Wondering why I can't find info on the OOGB?? Appreciate anyones time/help in advance! - Stay lifted all


Its OOKB X GOLIATH, I think OOKB is secret weapon x ogkb and Goliath is Platinum X Gorilla Gloo X Grateful Breath, not 100% though


----------



## collieBudz (Nov 26, 2020)

Picture day!

two of my five trop juices finished n cut..partial trim since I’m trying out cannabrushes I’ll post the purple ones tomorrow these are pink compared to the others.. enjoy


----------



## grimweeder (Nov 27, 2020)

BasementFunk said:


> I’m eyeballing this “Suga King” strain. Anyone familiar? I really want to find a sugar cane but seems like I can never find. Thoughts?


Try attitude seeds if you can’t find it anywhere else. They have it in stock often along with the deluxe sugar cane. If it’s out of stock now sign up for email notifications and it will come back in stock soon as they get regular restocks 

I got sent a pack by mistake when I ordered another strain that was nearly half the price and on offer ( candy cane) I wouldn’t have purchased it otherwise especially not at the price it is as it’s one of the higher priced strains. Not grown any out yet tho.


----------



## collieBudz (Nov 28, 2020)

There’s the deep purple pheno (2/5 are this pheno) pretty fn sweet color anyway.. the other is all my bottom nugs of each trop next to each other..
Calling them purple, purpler, and purpliest


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Nov 30, 2020)

Been wanting to run In House genetics after having great luck with Relentless's "#1 stunna" (twisted velvet x Rozay) One of my favorite strains I've ran... Went w/ Velvet skies & Slurricane IX fems w/ platinum gorilla freeb; Excited to see what I can find!!


----------



## YeagerBomb420 (Nov 30, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> Its OOKB X GOLIATH, I think OOKB is secret weapon x ogkb and Goliath is Platinum X Gorilla Gloo X Grateful Breath, not 100% though


Appreciate the help buds- had trouble finding info; thanks.


----------



## SoD4nk (Nov 30, 2020)

Last run on these Frosted Apricot. Smell is amazing, like Apricots but the buds are tiny and dense.


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 1, 2020)

Deluxe Sugarcane pheno #1.


----------



## Romis (Dec 3, 2020)

ComfortCreator said:


> I realize theres over 400 pages of love here, and I am going to try and In house strain next run.
> 
> Recently I tried a buddys Platinum GG. It was strong, pretty, tasted and smelled OK, got me buzzed....but completely was not like GG at all.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking it's more of the growers and not the genetics.
Most platinums are PGR Packs hence why there is no taste/terps.
I could be wrong but it's probably the PGR x Platinum combo that is giving it a bad name?

Anybody else got more feed back on their platinum line? I wanted to snag a platinum cross for my collection but now I'm second guessing.

Recently got their Slurricane IX w/ Platinum GG freebies and a half pack of Blue Java for Cyber Monday.

I can't find any feedback on Blue Java but I'm hoping it gives out blue hues like in the picture.


----------



## Pupelle (Dec 3, 2020)

Platinum Punch. This wasnt even the keeper pheno, but it had beautful resin rails worth sharing. Keeper is more stunning and fade to black, done in 49 days.


----------



## Romis (Dec 3, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Platinum Punch. This wasnt even the keeper pheno, but it had beautful resin rails worth sharing. Keeper is more stunning and fade to black, done in 49 days.



How's the flavor?


----------



## Pupelle (Dec 3, 2020)

Romis said:


> How's the flavor?


Reminds me of cat puke with cheesy tones. Hint of lavender.

Not my usual go-to flavors, but some people love it.


----------



## greenforce (Dec 3, 2020)

Did anybody flowered 
Jungle Diamonds
Golato 45
Zurple punch BX
What whas yield like on those?


----------



## greenforce (Dec 3, 2020)

Or regs
Black cherry f5
Cherry gorilla f2


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 3, 2020)

Pupelle said:


> Platinum Punch. This wasnt even the keeper pheno, but it had beautful resin rails worth sharing. Keeper is more stunning and fade to black, done in 49 days.


Those rails are like In House's signature lol


----------



## grimweeder (Dec 3, 2020)

Romis said:


> I'm thinking it's more of the growers and not the genetics.
> Most platinums are PGR Packs hence why there is no taste/terps.
> I could be wrong but it's probably the PGR x Platinum combo that is giving it a bad name?
> 
> ...


The platinum is a good plant to use in breeding as it adds a lot but it’s not the best plant to use as some crosses it can take away from the terps and they can be weaker than the parent used to breed with but that’s not always the case. Platinum adds a load of frost and makes anything it touches pretty much mould resistant which is always a nice bonus to have

Best strains that have platinum in would be the platinum kush breath/remix, platinum kush mints, platinum gsc, and their platinum punch from what I can tell but there’s probably some others that are just as good too. I Havnt done those myself but I do have a couple pkbr on right now and I did just finish up a single platinum zooks a few weeks ago. The plat zooks does stink and is really skunky and the buds look amazing, it’s a nice smoke too obviously. but I don’t think it’s anywhere near as stinky as the zookies is meant to be but I’ve never had or done zookies on its own so don’t know for sure. The banana cake I harvested was considerably stinkier tho but similar smells, didn’t have quit the same bag appeal as the plat zooks does tho.

if you want to add a platinum cross to your collection go for either platinum kush breath as that’s their best strain it seems or platinum punch as the direct platinum crosses. It seems you can’t go wrong with either depending what you want/prefer (fruity or skunky funk). Or a cross that includes platinum but not a direct cross so say a cross of platinum kush mints like titanimal or slurmint or something as you should get the benefits of the platinums extra frost and mould resistants without it effecting they terpenes too much, in theory anyway.

oh I just want to add that for the blue Java you will probably not find any grows or much info on as that is pretty much a brand new strain only released a few weeks ago along with a load of other jelly breath crosses like head locc, jellylicous etc etc. I got a pack too tho.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Dec 5, 2020)

PKB remix, 9 x from seeds, Day 59 since I switched to 12/12, terps are unreal on every pheno imo


----------



## Bowser1226 (Dec 10, 2020)

7 platinum kush mints... Smells very gassy and kushy already at 12 or 13 days


----------



## Zappa66 (Dec 10, 2020)

Had that freebe true og x platinum throw a couple bananas, just FYI


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 11, 2020)

Zappa66 said:


> Had that freebe true og x platinum throw a couple bananas, just FYI


Culled 2 of mine because of a nanner on each.


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 11, 2020)

Deluxe Sugarcane.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Dec 11, 2020)

TRIPLE OG (ookb x tahoe og ) from an older in house drop...densest smoke i ever had purple up and fades out purple in late flower and tastes killer like soap and lavendar on the exhale and is super potent...had this cut 2 years out of a 10pk ...been a while glad to be back on riu


----------



## Snowback (Dec 11, 2020)

You know that when a guy has even named himself "Triple Oh Gee", he's not fkn around when it comes to Triple OG.
I have an ookb cross in freebies (I think crossed to dosidos) so it's always nice to see some pics.


----------



## Peachbubble (Dec 11, 2020)

I have this pheno of Banana Cake in my keepers collection of motherplants. Currently three of them.



Day 63. Flushed the plant yesterday. Guess it will go for 70 days this run


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 12, 2020)

Ice Cream Candy #2.


----------



## NanoGadget (Dec 12, 2020)

Beautiful plants everybody! Haven't gotten any recent releases from IHG, but Orkle has been continuously in my rotation since I got my hands on it a couple years back. A truly remarkable strain. I'm surprised they haven't re-released it. I'm super happy I took clones and made seeds because it is my unicorn.


----------



## loldongs9 (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm quite torn between picking up JMO or Trop Juices. From what I'm seeing I feel like JMO is gonna hermie hard on me due to its genetic lineage. But I want that sweet jelly breath dank. Help decide for me, RIU


----------



## EricHansen (Dec 12, 2020)

loldongs9 said:


> I'm quite torn between picking up JMO or Trop Juices. From what I'm seeing I feel like JMO is gonna hermie hard on me due to its genetic lineage. But I want that sweet jelly breath dank. Help decide for me, RIU


Go for jellylicious it's a cross between Dolato and Jelly Breath  https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/in-house-genetics-jellylicious/prod_8903.html


----------



## Triple oh gee (Dec 12, 2020)

Snowback said:


> You know that when a guy has even named himself "Triple Oh Gee", he's not fkn around when it comes to Triple OG.
> I have an ookb cross in freebies (I think crossed to dosidos) so it's always nice to see some pics.


Funny thing is i had my screen name like that when this thread first started before the pack came out lol....ogkb im def a fan of its very unique


----------



## grimweeder (Dec 13, 2020)

Peachbubble said:


> I have this pheno of Banana Cake in my keepers collection of motherplants. Currently three of them.
> 
> View attachment 4766154
> 
> Day 63. Flushed the plant yesterday. Guess it will go for 70 days this run


That looks very similar to my banana cake I harvested a few weeks ago. Absolutely stinks of skunk funk like exodus cheese but not as earthy and a bit sweeter an maybe not quit as stinky but it’s pretty damn close. The stinkiest of the lot out of 5 or 6 other in house strains. The platinum zooks smelt similar but not as strong I’m guessing the platinum nuked a bit of the zookies smell away. Mine went 10+ weeks maybe a bit longer not the best looking/densest plant but it’s the stinkiest and still great looking etc so can’t complain. Was also one of the bigger yields and really stretched up during flower. I could tell from week 3-4 it was gonna be a longer one tho as it was a good ten days or so behind in bud development than all the others.


----------



## Yungwavy (Dec 13, 2020)

Has anyone ran these strains?

Inhouse genetics "Platinum Jelly" or Inhouse genetics "Black Cherry Punch" if so could you respond to this with pics and thoughts on the final phenos. thankyou.


----------



## Romis (Dec 13, 2020)

Anybody pick up any Slurricane IX or Blue Javas and planted them yet? I just got my seeds from Cyber Monday but I haven't started yet =[


----------



## Peachbubble (Dec 13, 2020)

grimweeder said:


> That looks very similar to my banana cake I harvested a few weeks ago. Absolutely stinks of skunk funk like exodus cheese but not as earthy and a bit sweeter an maybe not quit as stinky but it’s pretty damn close. The stinkiest of the lot out of 5 or 6 other in house strains. The platinum zooks smelt similar but not as strong I’m guessing the platinum nuked a bit of the zookies smell away. Mine went 10+ weeks maybe a bit longer not the best looking/densest plant but it’s the stinkiest and still great looking etc so can’t complain. Was also one of the bigger yields and really stretched up during flower. I could tell from week 3-4 it was gonna be a longer one tho as it was a good ten days or so behind in bud development than all the others.


Sound like about the same, yes. I get some dirty fruit in the smell paired with those skunky, funky, cheesy and creamy terps. You catch some earthy sweetness in the back of the taste. Did it when smoking the first round i grew of this. Its not one of those plants with classic rounded buds all over, but the sheer number of budsites is impressive. By far the best yielder of 2 Banana Cakes, 3 Nila Wafers (Cannarado) and a Purps#1 (dinafem) in the last round. You got the same very "stoney" relaxing high?


----------



## Snowback (Dec 14, 2020)

Yungwavy said:


> Has anyone ran these strains?
> 
> Inhouse genetics "Platinum Jelly" or Inhouse genetics "Black Cherry Punch" if so could you respond to this with pics and thoughts on the final phenos. thankyou.


I have run many Black Cherry Punches over the years. I don't have any pics that I can find. There are many expressions but there are a few classic phenos. There is one that grows very large, soft airy buds. Sometimes they go pink in color. This one can go rotten in humid climates due to very large flower size and getting mucky in near the stock. The second variety, and most common in my findings, is a frosty green version, not the greatest yielder but quick to finish. The third, which is my favorite, is a slightly larger yielding purple version with dense nuggets that are very easy to trim and make purple hash. 

Potency is generally on the lower side but a few gems among them are very potent. About one out of every two has very strong terps, either fruity or spicy. If you can find one of the dense dark purple ones, they almost always have strong fruity terps and a great flavor. I had a great keeper for a while of this version but moved on. I sometimes wish that I kept it.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Dec 14, 2020)

pkb remix , 9 phenos


----------



## grimweeder (Dec 14, 2020)

Peachbubble said:


> Sound like about the same, yes. I get some dirty fruit in the smell paired with those skunky, funky, cheesy and creamy terps. You catch some earthy sweetness in the back of the taste. Did it when smoking the first round i grew of this. Its not one of those plants with classic rounded buds all over, but the sheer number of budsites is impressive. By far the best yielder of 2 Banana Cakes, 3 Nila Wafers (Cannarado) and a Purps#1 (dinafem) in the last round. You got the same very "stoney" relaxing high?


Yea that sounds exactly like mine an yea my high is the same very nice stoney and relaxing. The bud shape was the same as you described too an looks the same as your pic earlier. Shit tons of bud sites literally all over the plant and decent sizes but not huge and not the densest but still nice an dense enough. I just didn’t get much fruity funk to it but the creamyness is there with that earthy sweetness you describe in taste too, I use a volcano tho and don’t smoke. 

Mine was almost completely smell less up till about week 7 or so flower where it slowely started to get a slight funk then by the time it was at week 9 or so it was the stinkiest of the bunch, but I really worried it was gonna have no smell or taste for a few weeks at first.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Dec 15, 2020)

My fav pheno out the 9 pkb remix was the bad herme!! Glad I kept her


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 15, 2020)

Snowback said:


> You remind me of my buddy. He just told me on the phone less than a week ago that he was done buying beans for the year of 2020. I talked to him today and he's about to pull the trigger on a pack of something from a new breeder. That's good for me though because I get his hand-me-downs. Good luck with your search!


Sounds like me and my roommate. I use cannabis to medicate for my ADHD. throughout My twenties, a Lot of my symptomd have gotten easier to manage on my own, but I still struggle with impulsivity. my roommate started growing when a Lighting company sent me a light to review, as well as a tent to review the light in. hes had four or five runs since then, and has yet to purchase seeds. He knows I have plenty that I want to hunt through so I just throw him some seeds I want to see grown out, and he makes sure to take clones just in case he finds something I have to grow for myself.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 15, 2020)

Looking to make my first foray into IHG with my next run. Would like to run something that purples up naturally, and has a similar taste profile to GDP or the likes. Something that tastes undoubtedly "purple". which strains from IHG meet my criteria and are worth throwing into one of my tents? TIA


----------



## Bowser1226 (Dec 16, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> View attachment 4768398View attachment 4768400View attachment 4768402View attachment 4768403View attachment 4768404View attachment 4768405View attachment 4768409View attachment 4768410View attachment 4768411View attachment 4768415 pkb remix , 9 phenos


Looks fantastic good job


----------



## CikaBika (Dec 16, 2020)

you people relly paying 300$ for pack of seeds?


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 16, 2020)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> His plat strains are all lookers..zero punch.
> 
> Go for the older stock. Anything with black cherry pie is lit


Yeah got a frosty af platinum garlic clone but barely any smell/flavor and not that strong


----------



## Blazin Budz (Dec 16, 2020)

OGKB V2.1 IX


----------



## CannaBobble (Dec 17, 2020)

Just ordered some BananaCake that HeavilyConnected had on sale for the day. Banana OG x Wedding Cake. Not that familiar with either but it looked delicious anyway. Looks like they still have 5 left (They started with 20) .. $140..


----------



## Yungwavy (Dec 17, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I have run many Black Cherry Punches over the years. I don't have any pics that I can find. There are many expressions but there are a few classic phenos. There is one that grows very large, soft airy buds. Sometimes they go pink in color. This one can go rotten in humid climates due to very large flower size and getting mucky in near the stock. The second variety, and most common in my findings, is a frosty green version, not the greatest yielder but quick to finish. The third, which is my favorite, is a slightly larger yielding purple version with dense nuggets that are very easy to trim and make purple hash.
> 
> Potency is generally on the lower side but a few gems among them are very potent. About one out of every two has very strong terps, either fruity or spicy. If you can find one of the dense dark purple ones, they almost always have strong fruity terps and a great flavor. I had a great keeper for a while of this version but moved on. I sometimes wish that I kept it.


thanks for the words brother


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Dec 18, 2020)

Anybody know the difference between the black packs and the gold packs?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Dec 18, 2020)

Jonnybgood35 said:


> Anybody know the difference between the black packs and the gold packs?


Gold are limited and only made for a little while, black are feminized strains, and the white packs are regular seeds.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFERISLEGEND (Dec 19, 2020)

Railage said:


> hell yeah I got two packs of HighMac as well..


I got Highmac from asterionseedbank got 4 females 1 is super frosty and smells like lemonade so much, 1 pheno more towards the sweetheart genetics and smells like cherry pie. 1st time I've bought regs and waited 4 months due to pandemic but 100% worth the wait.


----------



## Rhythman (Dec 20, 2020)

I love ihg . This is TerpDaddy flowered 65 days under g8led 600s in organic soil. Nice sized solid nugs with good color sweet skunky nose and powerful soaring high. Love it


----------



## Rhythman (Dec 20, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Why’s inhouse the most expensive seeds on the market?


Theyre not the chespest but definitely NOT the most expensive. Look around youll see some are up to $500 and up


----------



## ricman (Dec 20, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> you people relly paying 300$ for pack of seeds?


I paid 200 for a pack of Slurricane from RockyMountainHigh719......the dude threw in about 20 free seeds!!!!!


----------



## Bowser1226 (Dec 20, 2020)

7 platinum kush mints under hlg 550 v2rspec in a 4x4 tent day 23ish of flower


----------



## Cannacal04 (Dec 20, 2020)

Bowser1226 said:


> 7 platinum kush mints under hlg 550 v2rspec in a 4x4 tent day 23ish of flower


Any good phenos? I have plat x plat kush mints freebies but feel like might be too much plat for any kush mints to come through


----------



## CikaBika (Dec 21, 2020)

ricman said:


> I paid 200 for a pack of Slurricane from RockyMountainHigh719......the dude threw in about 20 free seeds!!!!!


I saw few strain that cost 300$ on his site.. SO hes beans are 3x better than useful seeds?


----------



## ricman (Dec 21, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> I saw few strain that cost 300$ on his site.. SO hes beans are 3x better than useful seeds?


I didnt buy any 300 dollar seeds...I bought some 200 dollar seeds...a pack of Slurricane........and dude.....Its my money....guess i can spend it how and where I want...and he threw in 28 freebies!!!
my advise.....you buy your seeds where ever you choose I will by mine from whatever seed-bank I choose....and we can both be happy!!!
!


----------



## Bowser1226 (Dec 21, 2020)

Cannacal04 said:


> Any good phenos? I have plat x plat kush mints freebies but feel like might be too much plat for any kush mints to come through


They're all cuttings from the same mother which i got from a local source. No idea how it'll turn out to be honest.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 22, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> I saw few strain that cost 300$ on his site.. SO hes beans are 3x better than useful seeds?


Some are yes and I grow a lot of useful. Depends what you're looking for


----------



## pfawcett1 (Dec 24, 2020)

A couple of deluxe sugarcane and velvet sky around 2 weeks left.


----------



## mikedelfinoaba (Dec 25, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Platinum Silk #3 hunted by a buddy on IG. Grown by me in notill bed.
> Chopped day 70.
> Frostiest plant Ive been lucky enough to flower out. And thats saying a lot as I have a few killer clones.
> 
> View attachment 4663164View attachment 4663165View attachment 4663166View attachment 4663167View attachment 4663168


Dude I am so fucking jealous. I got a platinum silk freebie last spring that I had going outdoor. Thing was massive 6 ft tall, right as it started blooming I decided on doing an SoG grow indoors. I pulled the prized platinum silk to mother pulled so I could my clones and keep on standby for the months ahead. During COVID I was traveling back and forth from the city then back the hill, I had my dad watching out for her but sadly she died but it was to much work for the Vet. Would have loved to have done a run with her, brought me some joy seeing that ahah.


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 25, 2020)

I’ve ordered some Sluricane #7 S1, IHG also threw in 5 freebies hopefully some decent one’s didn’t say what. I’ll post some pics when it’s underway.


----------



## Hrdbdy7 (Dec 26, 2020)

Anyone here copped the JMO by In house?


----------



## Hrdbdy7 (Dec 26, 2020)

A


Jonnybgood35 said:


> Ordered a 10 pack of JMO from Neptune yesterday for my next go round. Very excited to see what it’s all about. Has anyone grown this out? I can’t find any grow journals of it online that are finished.


ny update on the JMO? Recently purchased from the seed connection


----------



## Jonnybgood35 (Dec 26, 2020)

Hrdbdy7 said:


> A
> 
> ny update on the JMO? Recently purchased from the seed connection


Nope I’m still waiting for delivery!


----------



## CikaBika (Dec 27, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Some are yes and I grow a lot of useful. Depends what you're looking for


Ok If you claim that.. I dont know what are you looking for,but i look for weed thst gets me high.. Narcotic or trippy high..


----------



## Bowser1226 (Dec 27, 2020)

CikaBika said:


> Ok If you claim that.. I dont know what are you looking for,but i look for weed thst gets me high.. Narcotic or trippy high..


R u here just to hate and troll?


----------



## SwankDank (Dec 27, 2020)

Hrdbdy7 said:


> Anyone here copped the JMO by In house?


i bought a 5 pack but i grow outdoor so gotta wait till spring


----------



## Hrdbdy7 (Dec 27, 2020)

SwankDank said:


> i bought a 5 pack but i grow outdoor so gotta wait till spring


Recently copped the five pack from the seed connection planning on planting them in a couple weeks


----------



## budolskie (Dec 27, 2020)

Anyone growing or had there black cherry f5 i think they be good start for me tonstart breading with them being f5 should be pretty stable, any info or pics on them would be great thanks


----------



## Snowback (Dec 28, 2020)

Hrdbdy7 said:


> Anyone here copped the JMO by In house?


 I've had a pack of it sitting in the fridge for a couple years. If/when I get around to it, I will certainly post about it here. The long potential flowering time for GMO crosses keeps bumping it back in the queue.


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 28, 2020)

Platinum x SwabiPakistan


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 28, 2020)

Just out of curiosity....I normally use Treestars, Neptune and sometimes Attitude for IHG...I know of IHG's page they have a list of verified vendors but I also know other trusted places carry their packs as well ( like Treestars for example ). What other places is everyone using to get IHG packs?


----------



## SwankDank (Dec 28, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> Just out of curiosity....I normally use Treestars, Neptune and sometimes Attitude for IHG...I know of IHG's page they have a list of verified vendors but I also know other trusted places carry their packs as well ( like Treestars for example ). What other places is everyone using to get IHG packs?


ive used heavily connected seed bank but never received freebies from them and package they sent the seeds in was really cheap


----------



## Bowser1226 (Dec 28, 2020)

7 platinum kush mints day 30 or 31. I don't think they'll be the biggest buds ever but hopefully it'll be a tent full of golf balls in another 35 to 40 days or so. I'll give them one more defoliation at day 35 and that's it. Starting to get really interesting.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 29, 2020)

SwankDank said:


> ive used heavily connected seed bank but never received freebies from them and package they sent the seeds in was really cheap


Hmmm... weird. I have used them a couple times for In House and they sent freebies both times. Rocky Mountain is another source for IHG.


----------



## R.Raider (Dec 29, 2020)

Any suggestions on a strain that's a heavy yielder but still super frosty? 

My apologies if that's been covered already but this thread is 429 pages now.


----------



## R.Raider (Dec 30, 2020)

Guess I got a lot of reading to do lol.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Dec 31, 2020)

R.Raider said:


> Guess I got a lot of reading to do lol.


I've only just started with in house, couldn't honestly say which strains are high yielding. Platinum kush mints does not look to be a high yielding strain.


----------



## R.Raider (Dec 31, 2020)

Bowser1226 said:


> I've only just started with in house, couldn't honestly say which strains are high yielding. Platinum kush mints does not look to be a high yielding strain.


Fair enough. Thx anyway. 

Happy New Years Eve to you all. Hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## mr4tune (Dec 31, 2020)

ricman said:


> I paid 200 for a pack of Slurricane from RockyMountainHigh719......the dude threw in about 20 free seeds!!!!!


I paid like 900 CAD for 3 packs and got x6 "Random In-House Regs" from him lol. Thats the Canadian site obviously...


----------



## Kalkwerk (Dec 31, 2020)

I got a weird problem. Got couple of slurricanes#7 s1 finishing right now in a week 8. They look beautiful but all of a sudden smell is gone.  They been smelling incredible like a week ago. Anyone experience this? Never in my life i saw anything like this before. 

Temps 18 at night 26-28 at Day so it is not a heat problem.

They got pretty fkn good enviroment alltogether. What The hell?

Edit : I just hope they gonna get their smell back after a cure cuz they been smelling great.


----------



## SourDeezz (Dec 31, 2020)

Kalkwerk said:


> I got a weird problem. Got couple of slurricanes#7 s1 finishing right now in a week 8. They look beautiful but all of a sudden smell is gone.  They been smelling incredible like a week ago. Anyone experience this? Never in my life i saw anything like this before.
> 
> Temps 18 at night 26-28 at Day so it is not a heat problem.
> 
> ...


This actually happened to me a few years ago when I grew slurricane. Weird, thought it was only me.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Dec 31, 2020)

Kalkwerk said:


> I got a weird problem. Got couple of slurricanes#7 s1 finishing right now in a week 8. They look beautiful but all of a sudden smell is gone.  They been smelling incredible like a week ago. Anyone experience this? Never in my life i saw anything like this before.
> 
> Temps 18 at night 26-28 at Day so it is not a heat problem.
> 
> ...


My buddy grew slurricane and they lacked smell & potency.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Dec 31, 2020)

SourDeezz said:


> This actually happened to me a few years ago when I grew slurricane. Weird, thought it was only me.


I get it bruh but did they smell incredible for 7 weeks and than BUM gone? Did smell get back in jars?


----------



## Bowser1226 (Dec 31, 2020)

mr4tune said:


> I paid like 900 CAD for 3 packs and got x6 "Random In-House Regs" from him lol. Thats the Canadian site obviously...


I bought a pack of head locc, it came to about 300 cad with shipping, however it did include something called rogue one... It's apparently platinum kush mints x rogue valley wreck... Either 2 or 3 FEMS I'm not sure


----------



## SourDeezz (Dec 31, 2020)

Kalkwerk said:


> I get it bruh but did they smell incredible for 7 weeks and than BUM gone? Did smell get back in jars?


Naw they turned out to be trash mids lol.


----------



## grimweeder (Jan 1, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> t
> I get it bruh but did they smell incredible for 7 weeks and than BUM gone? Did smell get back in jars?


Hey man I jus did 2 slurricane plants harvest a couple months ago an jus almost finished the last of my slurricane bud. Not no7 jus normal slurricane. Both stank during flower one stank real skunky from very early veg an really stood out, That one was super stinky all around, Skunky with a tropical flowery funk to it and cured to be a bit more skunky after a few weeks but still with a tropical floral funk. Really nice. The other however stunk in flower then lost most it’s smell by harvest time, it still smells but it’s quit faint. Skunky with slight spicy undertones. It’s nice but the smell changed quit a bit from what it was through most of flower which was a tropical funk but much more skunky than the stinky one. It did cure to be better but still nothing like the other slurricane plant I had, Shame I didn’t take cuts from it as it’s super tasty an loud an a great yield. The other plant is still really nice bud still tho an was quit a bit more frosty than the other one although it was still decently frosty enough. I hope I can get another similar from the 8 seeds I got left when I can take some cuts.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 1, 2021)

So I'm doing a pretty big run of this awesome pheno of Dolato I call #3...this pheno is great, looks fire, awesome potency, huge yields and reeks of fuel when dried. So there's one plant of Dolato #3 that had basically no vertical stretch, it was only topped once had no lst/tying down, nothing. Tallest point of this plant is about 15-17" from soil top in pot. It's growing completely horizontal like a wide flat bush and has alot of amazing bud sights as a result. Here's some shots of her, I'm on day 20 of 12/12. Also there's some pics of the other Dolato plants- same exact pheno growing a little more normally, it's pretty cool. This is my 3rd time running her, I love this strain, 1st 3 pics are of the short, no stretch Dolato, the last 3 pics are the rest of the other Dolato all same pheno- sorry about the cropped pics, riu is not letting me attach pics from image gallery like I usually do, so I have to screen shot the pic and them it lets me attach from screenshot gallery-


----------



## Snowback (Jan 1, 2021)

nice structure.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> So I'm doing a pretty big run of this awesome pheno of Dolato I call #3...this pheno is great, looks fire, awesome potency, huge yields and reeks of fuel when dried. So there's one plant of Dolato #3 that had basically no vertical stretch, it was only topped once had no lst/tying down, nothing. Tallest point of this plant is about 15-17" from soil top in pot. It's growing completely horizontal like a wide flat bush and has alot of amazing bud sights as a result. Here's some shots of her, I'm on day 20 of 12/12. Also there's some pics of the other Dolato plants- same exact pheno growing a little more normally, it's pretty cool. This is my 3rd time running her, I love this strain, 1st 3 pics are of the short, no stretch Dolato, the last 3 pics are the rest of the other Dolato all same pheno- sorry about the cropped pics, riu is not letting me attach pics from image gallery like I usually do, so I have to screen shot the pic and them it lets me attach from screenshot gallery-
> View attachment 4784148View attachment 4784149View attachment 4784150View attachment 4784151View attachment 4784153View attachment 4784155


Looks killer. How many days into flower?


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 2, 2021)

7 platinum kush mints just finished first 5 weeks of flower. I'm starting to think the yield could be pretty decent, I've never grown any bubba or cookies genetics. Hoping to finish around day 67 or so. Also just germed a pack of Headbanger by karma


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 2, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> Looks killer. How many days into flower?


Just hit 20 days into flower, sealed room with minisplit ac, and co2


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 3, 2021)

Six phenos of the sluricaine 7 s1s day 50

True og x platinum


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 3, 2021)

Couple more sluricaine shots


----------



## budolskie (Jan 3, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> Couple more sluricaine shots
> View attachment 4785326View attachment 4785327


Looks fire, i cant wait to see what my 5 inhouse mixed pack have in them amd hopefully a good male out my black cherry pie f5


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 3, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> Couple more sluricaine shots
> View attachment 4785326View attachment 4785327


Those last two pictures are great. Have you run the slurricane or true og x platinum before?


----------



## Railage (Jan 3, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> True og x platinum
> 
> View attachment 4785319


Is that just straight True Og x Platinum?

I got 3 True OG X Platinum Kush Breaths (truth serum) day 18 in flower. (Also 11 Bananacanes)


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 3, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> Those last two pictures are great. Have you run the slurricane or true og x platinum before?


Last two sluricaine pics are clones that are a couple weeks ahead of the others In flowering. Same phenos as the first and third phenos in the previous post. Haven’t run any of them before.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 3, 2021)

True og x pkm and the Larry x pkm were both insanely good!


----------



## CikaBika (Jan 3, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> R u here just to hate and troll?


WTF would I do that??
I'm just amased that IHG claims his weed is 3x bettere Useful seeds, or bodhi, or karma genetics..


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 3, 2021)

CikaBika said:


> WTF would I do that??
> I'm just amased that IHG claims his weed is 3x bettere Useful seeds, or bodhi, or karma genetics..


Ok I'm just gonna move along.


----------



## ricman (Jan 3, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> Ok I'm just gonna move along.


Smart move....just ignore the trolls that show up to an IHG thread to bash the genetics....LOL...some guys dont have a life.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 3, 2021)

Dolato stacking nicely day 22-


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 3, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dolato stacking nicely day 22-
> View attachment 4785742


Looking good. Do you have any pics of the finished flower?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 3, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> Looking good. Do you have any pics of the finished flower?


Page 409


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 4, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> Looking good. Do you have any pics of the finished flower?


You likey, what you saw, lol?


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> You likey, what you saw, lol?


Looking good. Platinum kush mints at day 36


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 4, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> Looking good. Platinum kush mints at day 36


Nice dude that looks great, forgot in-house had this strain>crossing their platinum with kushmints. I was thinking of running ihg's platinum kush breath because every pic of that strain I've seen looked absolutely stunning. Keep the ihg thread updated with this strain^ want to see how the pkm finishes. Sure it's going to be stellar!


----------



## Railage (Jan 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude that looks great, forgot in-house had this strain>crossing their platinum with kushmints. I was thinking of running ihg's platinum kush breath because every pic of that strain I've seen looked absolutely stunning. Keep the ihg thread updated with this strain^ want to see how the pkm finishes. Sure it's going to be stellar!


I’ll start doing pics when it’s like day 40-50 on the True OG x PKB if that helps your decision at all, day 19 today.

PS, they’re huge.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude that looks great, forgot in-house had this strain>crossing their platinum with kushmints. I was thinking of running ihg's platinum kush breath because every pic of that strain I've seen looked absolutely stunning. Keep the ihg thread updated with this strain^ want to see how the pkm finishes. Sure it's going to be stellar!


So far it's been good, no issues whatsoever. I germed a pack of Headbanger regs by karma this past weekend, I already have 10 above ground but I've decided to germ these 2 regs from in house also... They're called ROGUE ONE, I was told they're a cross of pkm x rogue valley wreck. Hoping for some all day smoke from this next run. I hope noone minds I mentioned another, quality breeder.


----------



## Cocabam (Jan 4, 2021)

Here are some pictures of my Double Agent by inhouse. The strain is Purple Kush x OOKB. Decided to pop these because of a good review I read by another user here. It was from a 5 pack of freebies, popped all 5 and had 2 females. This one is the best weed I have ever grown and one of the best I have smoked. Tight buds with great yield, taste of sweet cookies that stays till the end of the joint, and is still potent enough to get me higher than I can handle even after 3 months of smoking it every day. 

I ran a cut of this outside first and it yellowed and died out right after flowering started, yet the other plants in the same bed had no issues. I decided to give it one more try indoors and am glad I did. I ran it in a 20gal notill pot and this cut was a much heavier feeder than the thug pug strains I ran it beside, which is why I think it died outside.


----------



## T.H.She (Jan 5, 2021)

hey guys! Anyone here have experience with MacFlurry or Jelly Breath Bx1?

Im about to pop both!


----------



## Huktonponics (Jan 6, 2021)

Right then. Im on my last run of the PKB Remix for a bit now and I've got 3 more IHG strains on my list to try.

Anyone had any of these runs yet ?

Platinum Zooks
Platinum Gorilla
Banana Cake

I'm leaning towards the Zooks and Gorilla, but chime in if you have any feedback on them.

Been running strictly PKB and PKB-R for almost 2 years now, its still fire but I wanna do another pheno hunt, got my keeper of the PKBR.


----------



## Snowback (Jan 6, 2021)

I almost bought some of the platinum gorilla. Please post what you think of them when you get around to doing them.


----------



## SwankDank (Jan 6, 2021)

anyone have flower pics of black cherry punch or JMO


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 7, 2021)

Never planned on showing these *Lip Smacker* clones to no one cause my buddy swore that he didn't even think they were females because they had so many balls and told me to kill em off and just start over. Luckily I ignored him because he's a jackass that's known to stress the shit out of plants. The kind of guy that won't listen when I told him that 187,000 lumens was too much, smfh. Anyways. Sorry for even including that jackass but he almost cost me the best phenos I've ever had in my possession. Unfortunately I didn't take close-ups of the other pheno because the buds were teeny and unimpressive compared to the other one that looked damn near identical with the only difference being one had kush style golf ball nugs and the other spear shaped. It had the same ridiculous level of frost though and pretty much same smell just slightly more fuel on the nose with the golf ball nugs pheno. *The nose on both is a light berry scent with menthol and a hint of fuel.* Both of em had sugar on most of the fans accept the very bottoms and the sugars frosted so much that they curled up and look like tentacles Anyways you can tell all that from the pics and as you can tell from this long winded post I've had one too many dabs so I'll just post the pics now and be on my way back into the stratosphere.

sorry.... Gotta add that in-house from what I can tell so far is the shit and I look forward to hunting through their gear in the future. If anyone from the company actually reads these posts keep up the good work

*Best Cola Shot*

*Nice Frosty Night Shot(I Love Night Shots)

Whole Plant Shot Of Spear Bud Pheno

A Couple Photos Of Harvest Where You See That Yes, It's True. Zales Gets Their Diamonds Direct From my Tent*



*Annnnd I just realized that I forgot Lip Smacker is a Exotic Genetix strain. Sorry boys....*


----------



## Ezylyfe (Jan 7, 2021)

ricman said:


> Smart move....just ignore the trolls that show up to an IHG thread to bash the genetics....LOL...some guys dont have a life.


Or money its why they bitch broke ass dudes always complain about guys with money for genetics


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 7, 2021)

Dolato stacked and swelling up nicely at day 26 of flower


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 7, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dolato stacked and swelling up nicely at day 26 of flower
> View attachment 4789634


Looks like things are moving along quickly. Is she a heavy feeder?


----------



## budolskie (Jan 7, 2021)

Fingers crossed i get summit good out these also there mixed free 5 pack but dont no what strains they are in the mixed pack


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 7, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> Looks like things are moving along quickly. Is she a heavy feeder?


So ya she's a heavy feeder, I'm running about 12 of the dolatos all same pheno...most of them are a nice dark green, I'll throw some snaps up tomorrow. I watered just straight r/o water + calmag water on this dolato and another one that seemed to have a few fan leaves that were getting slightly pale. Watered em last night so I got about a 1.5 gal runoff to check ppms of runoff and it was only at 350ppm in the 2 lil bit pale dolatos. You can see the fan leaf is a bit pale in this pic so I'm going to crank up the feedings even more, just happy identified it and properly figured it out.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 7, 2021)

Here's the other Dolatos seem to be eating good, I hand water and mix in 5 gal buckets at a time right now so they probably just got a bit better of a feeding than the dolato above. I got all hps bulb in the room so contrast is off in pic but you can tell these one are a nice healthy lush green even at almost halfway thru flower-


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jan 8, 2021)

Hello everybody. My divine storm f27 is pulling out a few balls since the start of flowering, but bud formation is normal, she smells great, I wonder if it's worth keeping her? I try to remove as many balls as possible.View attachment DSCF9759.jpgView attachment DSCF9753.jpgView attachment DSCF9762.jpg


----------



## Snowback (Jan 8, 2021)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Never planned on showing these *Lip Smacker* clones to no one cause my buddy swore that he didn't even think they were females because they had so many balls and told me to kill em off and just start over. Luckily I ignored him because he's a jackass that's known to stress the shit out of plants. The kind of guy that won't listen when I told him that 187,000 lumens was too much, smfh. Anyways. Sorry for even including that jackass but he almost cost me the best phenos I've ever had in my possession. Unfortunately I didn't take close-ups of the other pheno because the buds were teeny and unimpressive compared to the other one that looked damn near identical with the only difference being one had kush style golf ball nugs and the other spear shaped. It had the same ridiculous level of frost though and pretty much same smell just slightly more fuel on the nose with the golf ball nugs pheno. *The nose on both is a light berry scent with menthol and a hint of fuel.* Both of em had sugar on most of the fans accept the very bottoms and the sugars frosted so much that they curled up and look like tentacles Anyways you can tell all that from the pics and as you can tell from this long winded post I've had one too many dabs so I'll just post the pics now and be on my way back into the stratosphere.
> 
> sorry.... Gotta add that in-house from what I can tell so far is the shit and I look forward to hunting through their gear in the future. If anyone from the company actually reads these posts keep up the good work
> 
> ...


That purple one at the top pic looks sooo much like my old Black Cherry Punch. I don't know what's in Lip Smacker is but they sure look similar.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jan 8, 2021)

Anybody got any input on the new drop of jelly gushers gold pack (jellybreath x gushers) that dropped tonite at insane ? Its sellin out quik, and i already pulled the trigger on em to put in my arsenal of in house...any feedback is appriciated fam


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 9, 2021)

RSTXVIII said:


> Hello everybody. My divine storm f27 is pulling out a few balls since the start of flowering, but bud formation is normal, she smells great, I wonder if it's worth keeping her? I try to remove as many balls as possible.View attachment 4790287View attachment 4790288View attachment 4790291


I would pull the balls and see how things turn out. Did you take any cuttings before flower?


----------



## Huktonponics (Jan 9, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I almost bought some of the platinum gorilla. Please post what you think of them when you get around to doing them.



Ordered 2 packs today ( reluctantly an online purchase as my local seedbank won't allow collections due to covid lock down) so I'll hopefully have them in a few days and start popping some beans while the PKB-R and Sour Diesel finish up.

Love doing a new strain and been on the fence with all the GG#4 Crosses out there. But I know the IHG gear will be bang on.


----------



## grimweeder (Jan 9, 2021)

budolskie said:


> Fingers crossed i get summit good out these also there mixed free 5 pack but dont no what strains they are in the mixed pack View attachment 4789994


In case you wanted to know I asked in house on ig what strains are in the mix pack. They said it’s a mix of everything. 

Still not that helpful but it’s a start. I mean I’d assume it’s literally every strain they have currently available and just the left over seeds that didn’t make up a whole pack. But it be nice to know if there’s specific ones that are not included like the platinum kush mints etc. Or is it only the seeds sold at the places these freebies are given out or is it literally everything they sell so there’s also a possibility of getting some of the more limited strains.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 9, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> In case you wanted to know I asked in house on ig what strains are in the mix pack. They said it’s a mix of everything.
> 
> Still not that helpful but it’s a start. I mean I’d assume it’s literally every strain they have currently available and just the left over seeds that didn’t make up a whole pack. But it be nice to know if there’s specific ones that are not included like the platinum kush mints etc. Or is it only the seeds sold at the places these freebies are given out or is it literally everything they sell so there’s also a possibility of getting some of the more limited strains.


I was thinking the same its down to us guess the strains, when buying the seeds and told i was gettimg a mixed pack i thought they would have listed what was in the mixed pack


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 9, 2021)

Here is some finished Platinum Punch Mints (Platinum Punch Remix x PKM). Its a short plant and I didn't train her very well so the nugs were kinda small but dense. It smokes great and has a similar smell to the PKBR that I have.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jan 9, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> I would pull the balls and see how things turn out. Did you take any cuttings before flower?


No i don't have the space for taking clone. she grow like a beast and smell very well, its like a forest of pine. I keep plucking the balls, I have a month and a half left before the end. I don't see any new balls since 1 week


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 9, 2021)

This is a nug shot of OGKB V2.1 IX that I just finished as well. Trying to figure out good lighting for nug shots lol. The strain is really pretty though and hits hard. Its really purple but almost black. Has a fruity smell very close but different than the Slurricane I have. I'm looking forward to running this one more.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 9, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> This is a nug shot of OGKB V2.1 IX that I just finished as well. Trying to figure out good lighting for nug shots lol. The strain is really pretty though and hits hard. Its really purple but almost black. Has a fruity smell very close but different than the Slurricane I have. I'm looking forward to running this one more.
> 
> View attachment 4791638


How is the pheno over all that you found.

**I missed out where you said it hits hard** won't erase the post.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 9, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How is the pheno over all that you found.


Normally I plant at least a whole pack when hunting but for this I only planted one bean so it's my only pheno. I got bored one day and wanted some variety so I just planted one seed from 10 different strains just to see and this was one of them lol. I'll probably go back and hunt through the pack soon now though cause it seems worth it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 9, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Normally I plant at least a whole pack when hunting but for this I only planted one bean so it's my only pheno. I got bored one day and wanted some variety so I just planted one seed from 10 different strains just to see and this was one of them lol. I'll probably go back and hunt through the pack soon now though cause it seems worth it.


Nice too known. There are so many breeder's amongst "seed and strain review sections " 

You're newer to these parts so it will be nice to see what you post across the threads/breeders.


----------



## Snowback (Jan 10, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> In case you wanted to know I asked in house on ig what strains are in the mix pack. They said it’s a mix of everything.


I think I might really like that. Just a random selection from their entire stock. But they would have to resist the urge to simply use seeds from things that didn't sell well. A true random selection would be sweet.


----------



## grimweeder (Jan 10, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I think I might really like that. Just a random selection from their entire stock. But they would have to resist the urge to simply use seeds from things that didn't sell well. A true random selection would be sweet.


Yea I agree. I think what it sounds like to me tho is that’s it’s the left over stock from making packs up when they didn’t have enough seeds to make a full pack or the seeds they didn’t think were quit good enough quality to be sold but would still germinate fine it’s likely a mix of both situations imo. Also judging from the quality of seeds I got out of the 15 freebies I got it defo looks like there are some slightly lower quality seeds in the mix. I really don’t think there will be any issues tho as they are not that low quality or anything. but I could see some people getting complainey if they put them in purchased packs.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 10, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> Yea I agree. I think what it sounds like to me tho is that’s it’s the left over stock from making packs up when they didn’t have enough seeds to make a full pack or the seeds they didn’t think were quit good enough quality to be sold but would still germinate fine it’s likely a mix of both situations imo. Also judging from the quality of seeds I got out of the 15 freebies I got it defo looks like there are some slightly lower quality seeds in the mix. I really don’t think there will be any issues tho as they are not that low quality or anything. but I could see some people getting complainey if they put them in purchased packs.


I am starting my mixed pack the last week of this month, it was going to be my pheno finders sherbet i got when the offer was attitude but i have male flowers showing on my rainbow cake and wedding cake i have off them.
So might just missed them out and move onto the black cherry pie with the mixed pack and few my other freebies


----------



## Snowback (Jan 10, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> ... judging from the quality of seeds I got out of the 15 freebies I got it defo looks like there are some slightly lower quality seeds in the mix. I really don’t think there will be any issues tho as they are not that low quality or anything. but I could see some people getting complainey if they put them in purchased packs.


I've had some IHG that looked really pale, small, and underdeveloped but germinated just fine. Hopefully that is the case for yours. You are correct though. people would definitely b^tch about it.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Jan 10, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> Right then. Im on my last run of the PKB Remix for a bit now and I've got 3 more IHG strains on my list to try.
> 
> Anyone had any of these runs yet ?
> 
> ...


I didnt grow it, and the grower that did I consider OK at best....

Anyway the platinum gorilla SUCKED!
If you want pretty buds, its great. If you want an enhanced GG4....it is not there. The platinum totally bred out the taste, flavor and buzz of GG. It was eh imo. 

This grower is mediocre...but the only great bud he ever grew is GG4. Dense delicious nugs. So I concluded it was the platinum genetics.

I dont doubt the beauty of a platinum cross but i have not enjoyed a platinum cut of anything so far. Dont get me wrong,it gets me high, but it is not a cut with any head effects. It appears to be an aesthetics type cut. I am honeslty confused why everyone is so nuts on Platinum. OG has many fine cuts, I have not loved any platinum yet, esp the platinum glue.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 10, 2021)

Platinum kush mints day 43ish. Starting to develop a strange sweet smell. Less than a month to go now, things are really getting interesting.


----------



## Huktonponics (Jan 10, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> I didnt grow it, and the grower that did I consider OK at best....
> 
> Anyway the platinum gorilla SUCKED!
> If you want pretty buds, its great. If you want an enhanced GG4....it is not there. The platinum totally bred out the taste, flavor and buzz of GG. It was eh imo.
> ...


Dude why didn't you chime in sooner ! I was seriously leaning to the Banana Cake ( Banana OG x Wedding cake ) and they are 12 packs instead of the platinum gorilla which are 10 packs im a big fan of the PKB ( his OGKB 2.1 which I've ran was brilliant ).

Oh well a pheno hunt will be taking place and ill try and find 3 cuts to run a 2nd time and dwindle them down to 1 on a third run ( 3 x rows of 5 pots in my setup ) I may even just get a pack of the banana cake and run 10 Plat gorilla and 5 banana cake.

I agree that the platinum has a massive effect in terms of taste and flavour, I find it really hashy smelling, overpowering so, but once dried and cured properly its tapers off a lot.

There's a few other strains I wanna try from other breeders but I really can't be arsed with regs ( I got 2 cuts of sour D from Karma im running separately in a Wilma that are good and they were regs, hate regs, just saying). I wanna try and get 2 runs in before summer and shut it down.


----------



## Huktonponics (Jan 10, 2021)

These are my PKB at the moment. Im getting some strange mottling on the leaves and leaf curl at day 42. 

But I'm just going to plough through and get em' done. Im using different nutes this run so I've hit a deficiency or toxicity at some point in early / mid flower.


----------



## Huktonponics (Jan 10, 2021)

Come to think of it, I think I've been running my lights a bit too hard aswell, 4 x 480w lm301b boards with IR, far red and uv diodes in a 150cm x 300cm, I raised them a bit the other day to see if it makes any difference.

Night temps / humodity 17c / 50%

Day temps 26c / 40-45%

Nute strength 900 - 1000ppm ( with cal mag and silica and a triacantanol booster with H&G Shooting powder.

Getting lots of fade already aswell, think I may have started the shooting powder too early. I added half strength in week 3, did a water change today and reduced feed to 550ppm with base nutes and some calmag ( tap water is 150ppm ) and will see how they eat / drink and adjust accordingly


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 10, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> Come to think of it, I think I've been running my lights a bit too hard aswell, 4 x 480w lm301b boards with IR, far red and uv diodes in a 150cm x 300cm, I raised them a bit the other day to see if it makes any difference.
> 
> Night temps / humodity 17c / 50%
> 
> ...


Have you run these before or are they seeds?


----------



## Huktonponics (Jan 10, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> Have you run these before or are they seeds?



These are all the same cut from one i kept. Not had this happen on all my previous runs.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 10, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> These are all the same cut from one i kept. Not had this happen on all my previous runs.


The flowers looking similar to my platinum kush mints, mine have just finished 6 weeks also. How many days does she go? How's the taste and smell on the finished product?


----------



## Huktonponics (Jan 10, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> The flowers looking similar to my platinum kush mints, mine have just finished 6 weeks also. How many days does she go? How's the taste and smell on the finished product?


I've only ran these under LED and I can chop at week 8 with a mix of 20% Amber 80% cloudy which i find perfect if you do a slow dry ( I also find stuff finishes quicker under LED for some reason, I've done HPS and CMH grows, but on different strains than this ). 

I chop of at base of plant and hang for 10 days with everything on, trim, seal, then burp for a few days and seal it up for at least 2 weeks with some bovida 62% packs. Ends up just right for an all day smoke. I dont like going too long on it, too much Amber and I'm good for fuck all !

The smell and taste are weird on this, I'm shit with tastes, but it smells like rubber and gas with a really sharp citrus smell, it goes through phases mid to late flower when it smells like that old school bubblegum, then its just pure rankers.

Tastes like weed, smokes like weed, gets me stoned like weed lol, sorry I'm not much more help than that, I smoke tobacco too so my taste buds are shit ! But you crack a bag and it reeks.

Not a massive yielder but it has plenty of swag !

I'd run more seeds of this to find some different phenos.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 10, 2021)

Sure miss the slurricane one of my favs


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 11, 2021)

True og x platinum, 60 days I think. Lemony gas.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 11, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> True og x platinum, 60 days I think. Lemony gas.
> View attachment 4793059


Oh ya, one of my favorites from ihg! Nice work!


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 11, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> I've only ran these under LED and I can chop at week 8 with a mix of 20% Amber 80% cloudy which i find perfect if you do a slow dry ( I also find stuff finishes quicker under LED for some reason, I've done HPS and CMH grows, but on different strains than this ).
> 
> I chop of at base of plant and hang for 10 days with everything on, trim, seal, then burp for a few days and seal it up for at least 2 weeks with some bovida 62% packs. Ends up just right for an all day smoke. I dont like going too long on it, too much Amber and I'm good for fuck all !
> 
> ...


My source for these cuttings said they were 70ish days depending on growing environment, but as the grow goes along I'm thinking they'll be more like 63 or 65 days... The sooner the better


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 11, 2021)

One of my sluricaine phenos


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 11, 2021)

It’s pretty gassy for what I thought would be a fruity strain. Anyone know if this pheno leans to th pp or the Dosi based on bud structure? Some of the other phenos are more of a round shape with a more lime green look with sweet smells. Others are, (like this one) gassy and foxtaily.


----------



## KENTA (Jan 11, 2021)

Sugarcane harvested about a month ago. Easy plant to grow and did well in the Hawaiian sun
(Sry for the blurry pic)

Also have some platinum gushers and deluxe sugarcane vegging out now. Can’t wait!


----------



## KENTA (Jan 12, 2021)

Untrimmed


----------



## Howbout2 (Jan 13, 2021)

I wanted to check with you guys, and see if anyone has gotten any in house punch 2.0 x punch alpha. I received these as a pack of freebies. They are fems, I just literally can’t find any info on this strain. I’m guessing it’s probably a tester strain.


----------



## grimweeder (Jan 13, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> Dude why didn't you chime in sooner ! I was seriously leaning to the Banana Cake ( Banana OG x Wedding cake ) and they are 12 packs instead of the platinum gorilla which are 10 packs im a big fan of the PKB ( his OGKB 2.1 which I've ran was brilliant ).
> 
> Oh well a pheno hunt will be taking place and ill try and find 3 cuts to run a 2nd time and dwindle them down to 1 on a third run ( 3 x rows of 5 pots in my setup ) I may even just get a pack of the banana cake and run 10 Plat gorilla and 5 banana cake.
> 
> ...


Hey man I’m not the person you replied to but I jus got done with a plat zooks and a banana cake both were really nice. The banana cake was the stinkiest plant out of 8 plants and 6 strains i did. A slurricane I had was next stinky with skunky/gas and tropical floral funk (but the other slurricane was really faint smelling) and then next up coming in close was the platinum zooks smelling jus quit skunky hence why it’s rated after the slurricane. The banana cake is super pungent skunk with slightly sour pickled onion undertones, It’s really nice but went about 10 weeks but yield was really good to make up for it. Someone else I see in this thread an elsewhere had similar results with banana cake too so it doesn’t seem mine was one off phenotype or anything and it’s quit common for it to pack on some stink. 

The plat zooks Is pretty nice but like the other person said the platinum seems to have watered down the stink from the zookies. Never done zookies myself so don’t know how stinky it is but I’d say the plat zooks is about half as stinky as the banana cake without as much of a complex smell going on as it’s jus nice an skunky but damn does she look nice, she’s smokes fine too but nothing compared to bc an slurricane. 

the banana cake is almost as stinky as the exodus cheese but not earthy like cheese an maybe not quit as stinky but it’s close. 

Yield was actually quit good for the zooks. One thing I found odd the plat zooks had literally no smell all the way up to about week 7-8 flower then in the final 2 weeks it started to pack on some skunky stink and by the time it was done at 9 weeks it really kinda stunk. Never had a plant develope terps so much that late in flower before an go from no smell to loads of smell in less than 2 weeks. 

The platinum adds a lot of frost but some strains and plants it seems it does water down the stink an smell a bit. But it also adds pm and rot resistance too and does wonders with some strains like platinum kush breath which I’ve got a couple on now 3 weeks flower. 

I’ve heard a few people comment the same on the plat gorilla too, that it doesn’t carry the terps of the gg4 over at all or very well. Maybe you’ll get lucky tho as I’ve also seen some good reports on it too.


----------



## Huktonponics (Jan 13, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> Hey man I’m not the person you replied to but I jus got done with a plat zooks and a banana cake both were really nice. The banana cake was the stinkiest plant out of 8 plants and 6 strains i did. A slurricane I had was next stinky with skunky/gas and tropical floral funk (but the other slurricane was really faint smelling) and then next up coming in close was the platinum zooks smelling jus quit skunky hence why it’s rated after the slurricane. The banana cake is super pungent skunk with slightly sour pickled onion undertones, It’s really nice but went about 10 weeks but yield was really good to make up for it. Someone else I see in this thread an elsewhere had similar results with banana cake too so it doesn’t seem mine was one off phenotype or anything and it’s quit common for it to pack on some stink.
> 
> The plat zooks Is pretty nice but like the other person said the platinum seems to have watered down the stink from the zookies. Never done zookies myself so don’t know how stinky it is but I’d say the plat zooks is about half as stinky as the banana cake without as much of a complex smell going on as it’s jus nice an skunky but damn does she look nice, she’s smokes fine too but nothing compared to bc an slurricane.
> 
> ...



Cheers bud. I ended up getting 2 packs of the platinum gorilla. They are supposed to be 10 packs but got 12 in each. Popped the lot of them, just waiting for them to pop there heads out now. Hopefully there's a pheno or 2 worth looking for.

I got some OGKZ, banana punch and purple punch freebies to try aswell. Ill drop them in the Wilma when the sour D finishes.

I'm hoping this platinum gorilla will do me well. If it can yield anything like a GG I want to reduce my plant numbers for the right pheno, fingers crossed.

The PKB and remix are fire. My best IHG strain so far next to his Double Agent which I had a while back and never kept a cut. 

I think the platinum doesn't so much kill the terps, it just overwhelms with a very hashy terp profile in my experience. I get a really funky spectrum of terps off my pkb-r cut. Hash, fuel, rubber, candy, bubblegum, toast and zingy citrus. The bubblegum seems to go in late flower for some reason but the shits tasty and potent, just wish the yield was better though, most likely the pheno I kept as I went for the frostiest most pungent purple bitch I had, instead of the heaviest yielding. I found the plants with the bigger fruits had the least character.

I was defoliating some of the fan leafs last night and my thumb looked like I'd had it up a blueberries arse 

I'll post up some stuff as I go with the Plat GG, and the banana punch, ogkz, purple punch when I free up the other tent.


----------



## Huktonponics (Jan 13, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> My source for these cuttings said they were 70ish days depending on growing environment, but as the grow goes along I'm thinking they'll be more like 63 or 65 days... The sooner the better


What you lighting them up with ?


----------



## Huktonponics (Jan 13, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> Hey man I’m not the person you replied to but I jus got done with a plat zooks and a banana cake both were really nice. The banana cake was the stinkiest plant out of 8 plants and 6 strains i did. A slurricane I had was next stinky with skunky/gas and tropical floral funk (but the other slurricane was really faint smelling) and then next up coming in close was the platinum zooks smelling jus quit skunky hence why it’s rated after the slurricane. The banana cake is super pungent skunk with slightly sour pickled onion undertones, It’s really nice but went about 10 weeks but yield was really good to make up for it. Someone else I see in this thread an elsewhere had similar results with banana cake too so it doesn’t seem mine was one off phenotype or anything and it’s quit common for it to pack on some stink.
> 
> The plat zooks Is pretty nice but like the other person said the platinum seems to have watered down the stink from the zookies. Never done zookies myself so don’t know how stinky it is but I’d say the plat zooks is about half as stinky as the banana cake without as much of a complex smell going on as it’s jus nice an skunky but damn does she look nice, she’s smokes fine too but nothing compared to bc an slurricane.
> 
> ...



I've heard there used to be a cut of that exodus cheese that most people were afraid to grow pmsl, it used to laugh at peoples filters and permeate tents and rooms like it just didn't give a single fuck. Double serrated leaves were the most memorable description of that cut that seems to have vanished and not found again.


----------



## grimweeder (Jan 13, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> I've heard there used to be a cut of that exodus cheese that most people were afraid to grow pmsl, it used to laugh at peoples filters and permeate tents and rooms like it just didn't give a single fuck. Double serrated leaves were the most memorable description of that cut that seems to have vanished and not found again.


Yes it was really stinky although if you have a good filter like rhino pro ones or similar along with ensuring you have good negative pressure in the tent, it would be fine.

I used to have the cut around 2010-ish and yea double serrated leaves was a common thing and one way to tell it’s the real deal. The way the buds stack too is another way as it has quit unique bud structure too with the way it “crowned” and stacked. I got some ugorg no1 beans left (literally 2) an they used cheese in that. It’s even better than the exodus tho imo as it has all the stink but more character and a better high. Another common thing with the exodus which is a trait that seems attached to its stinky profile is it’s quit viney and can be quit leggy if that makes sense. The ugorg no1s also have the same viney kinda structure to them. 

I wish I could get a cut again also but I don’t know anyone else who grows irl. I was really lucky getting the cut last time randomly off a mate who happened to get given them but didn’t grow so jus asked if I wanted them. I’m sure there’s a load of people who still have it in their collection tho. Just a case of finding them. I’m in the uk so it’s more common here.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 13, 2021)

FWIW there is only one exodus cheese cut.


----------



## Cocabam (Jan 13, 2021)

Howbout2 said:


> I wanted to check with you guys, and see if anyone has gotten any in house punch 2.0 x punch alpha. I received these as a pack of freebies. They are fems, I just literally can’t find any info on this strain. I’m guessing it’s probably a tester strain.


I ran 1 seed, it was decent. Sweet tart Terps, super frosty buds that were dense but on the smaller side. Had low mold resistance. It wasnt a keeper and I'm not planning on popping the other seed of it any time soon.


----------



## Howbout2 (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks for responding cocabam, did u have any sort of problems during the run that may of cause smaller bud formation? What kind of light and environment were they grown in? I hate to pry just trying to get any info on this strain I can. Also do u have any idea the genetics in the strain? Did it color up at all like a lot of ihg. Thanks again for responding and the info


----------



## EricHansen (Jan 13, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> These are my PKB at the moment. Im getting some strange mottling on the leaves and leaf curl at day 42.
> 
> But I'm just going to plough through and get em' done. Im using different nutes this run so I've hit a deficiency or toxicity at some point in early / mid flower.
> 
> View attachment 4792109View attachment 4792110View attachment 4792111View attachment 4792112View attachment 4792114View attachment 4792115View attachment 4792117View attachment 4792118View attachment 4792120View attachment 4792121


I'm getting that weird curl at the tip of the leaves the same as you, but other than that they are doing fine, it's almost like they have got nitrogen toxicity but I know it's not nitrogen toxicity because I am always checking my E.C. Those plants are looking fire bro, I'm a little bit behind you. I can't wait to try the pkb everything I have seen from the pkb is looking super fire


----------



## Cocabam (Jan 13, 2021)

Howbout2 said:


> Thanks for responding cocabam, did u have any sort of problems during the run that may of cause smaller bud formation? What kind of light and environment were they grown in? I hate to pry just trying to get any info on this strain I can. Also do u have any idea the genetics in the strain? Did it color up at all like a lot of ihg. Thanks again for responding and the info


The only problem I had during flowering was heat, had about 1 week of 80-85f while waiting for a AC to be delivered around week 5 of flower, but it was the only strain that did not foxtail a bit extra from the heat stress, the buds stayed tight. 

I grew it in a 150gal notill bed with a few other strains under 750w of Samsung Lm301b LED panels in a 5x5 tent. All other strains in the tent had much larger and more airy buds. Yielded about 2oz off this plant, 2.2lb total from all the strains in the tent. I posted a picture of the punch on page 409 of this thread if you want to check it out.


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 14, 2021)

edit another couple shots


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 14, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> View attachment 4795994


Is this PKB or slurricane? Looks fantastic


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 14, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> Is this PKB or slurricane? Looks fantastic


Two different but similar phenos from slurricane #7 s1s


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 14, 2021)

Some true og x platinum


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 14, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> Some true og x platinumView attachment 4796280


How long did the true og x platinum flower?


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 14, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> How long did the true og x platinum flower?


60ish days, was just showing a bit of amber 5%(?) could have gone another week If I had wanted.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 14, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> 60ish days, was just showing a bit of amber 5%(?) could have gone another week If I had wanted.


Cool. I'm gonna pull my platinum kush mints at 9 weeks, hopefully it'll have more of a day time buzz.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 15, 2021)

Start my pips next week, 1 pack being inhouse and other bcbd dosi cookies


----------



## SlobOnMyKnob (Jan 15, 2021)

Just got in my order of Jellylicious. Super excited to see what I grow out of it. But in the bag was a 4 pack freebie “in house - house mix” anyone grow this and got a idea of what it was like


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 15, 2021)

SlobOnMyKnob said:


> Just got in my order of Jellylicious. Super excited to see what I grow out of it. But in the bag was a 4 pack freebie “in house - house mix” anyone grow this and got a idea of what it was like


House mix is a mix of everything apparently. I dont know how far back in there catalogue it goes. charcuterie board of strains i guess.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 16, 2021)

Platinum kush mints just finishing week 7... I gave them their last feeding this morning and pulled a couple fan leaves to allow the light to get a bit deeper in the canopy and also to promote a little more circulation through the tent. The countdown is on!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 18, 2021)

Dolato at day 34-


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 18, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dolato at day 34-
> View attachment 4800095View attachment 4800096View attachment 4800097View attachment 4800098View attachment 4800104


Yield should be good. Looks to be filling in nicely.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 18, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> Yield should be good. Looks to be filling in nicely.


Thanks man ya there starting to beef the fuck up, actually had some branch snaps, like full cola branches-but taped em up and they mended themselves. Dolato is a tough strain. The smell coming from her is amazing, straight fuel/gas with a hint of sweetness.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 18, 2021)

Pic taken tonite, Dolato @ 36 days in flower-


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Pic taken tonite, Dolato @ 36 days in flower-
> View attachment 4800584View attachment 4800587View attachment 4800588View attachment 4800589


What kind of lights are these growing under?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 19, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> What kind of lights are these growing under?


Right now 4-1000 watt hps and 1-630 cmh in the middle. During beginning of flower/first 14-20 days I use 4- 1000w metal halide bulbs and then switch out to the hps bulbs.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 19, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> What kind of lights are these growing under?


If you're on instagram, follow me dividedsky_


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> If you're on instagram, follow me dividedsky_


Done.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Triple oh gee (Jan 19, 2021)

Thought id share this (dosido x cookies and creme )freebie ive been runnin for atleast 2 years, shes solid smoke for freebies , have new new comin it so shes gonna get the cut this was right before chop on my last harvest of her


----------



## Snowback (Jan 19, 2021)

Classic IHG look to it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 20, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Classic IHG look to it.


 That pic above dosi x cookie n creme does look like a classic ihg strain, feel like mine(Do•lato) does not. My pheno of dolato has no purple/ well just slightly when bud are finishing, and it absolutely reeks of fuel/gas which was strange considering its a dosi x gelato..that's why I love this pheno though, it has an insane smell and looks very fire, it's finishes with a bright lime green, huge buds dripping in trichs. My dolato smell is what gets me, like right when you walk into my garden it engulfs you> reminds me of a chem/diesel/ triangle kush smell. It's different to me because a lot of the in house gear I've run seemed to have lot of sweet smelling phenos, and I mean that in a good way, had a decent amount of candy-ish_baked sweets smell depending on strain. 

Also Triple oh gee I see you're having to post screen shots as well, obviously you're having the same problem as I am- can't post pic here from camera gallery, I have to take a screenshot and for some reason it lets me upload the screenshot pics ???


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That pic above dosi x cookie n creme does look like a classic ihg strain, feel like mine(Do•lato) does not. My pheno of dolato has no purple/ well just slightly when bud are finishing, and it absolutely reeks of fuel/gas which was strange considering its a dosi x gelato..that's why I love this pheno though, it has an insane smell and looks very fire, it's finishes with a bright lime green, huge buds dripping in trichs. My dolato smell is what gets me, like right when you walk into my garden it engulfs you> reminds me of a chem/diesel/ triangle kush smell. It's different to me because a lot of the in house gear I've run seemed to have lot of sweet smelling phenos, and I mean that in a good way, had a decent amount of candy-ish_baked sweets smell depending on strain.
> 
> Also Triple oh gee I see you're having to post screen shots as well, obviously you're having the same problem as I am- can't post pic here from camera gallery, I have to take a screenshot and for some reason it lets me upload the screenshot pics ???


Does it let you reduce quality to post? You might just have too high of quality!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 20, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Does it let you reduce quality to post? You might just have too high of quality!


Haha don't think so...maybe though, it's makes my pics I post here have the black fame border around picture.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 20, 2021)

When I go to post I get this screen to select a pic

then I can tap the “show selected”

then I tap the “actual size”

from there I can select the quality of the picture, sometimes it won’t post for me and this is what I do to let it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 20, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> When I go to post I get this screen to select a pic
> View attachment 4801948
> then I can tap the “show selected”
> View attachment 4801949
> ...


Ya I've tried to post from my image gallery and rollitup says multiple different error codes for reason not being able to upload pic from image gallery, so I just screen shot my image and it lets me upload from the screenshot gallery on my phone.
I've been noticing other people on here looking like there having the same problem, because you can tell they're uploading screenshot as well. I have a galaxy s20, don't know if it an issue with the galaxy phones.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I've tried to post from my image gallery and rollitup says multiple different error codes for reason not being able to upload pic from image gallery, so I just screen shot my image and it lets me upload from the screenshot gallery on my phone.
> I've been noticing other people on here looking like there having the same problem, because you can tell they're uploading screenshot as well. I have a galaxy s20, don't know if it an issue with the galaxy phones.


Kinda seems like it, that sucks, your picks are some of the best here. It’s making me sad lol
Do you use the website or the app?


----------



## Snowback (Jan 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That pic above dosi x cookie n creme does look like a classic ihg strain, feel like mine(Do•lato) does not. My pheno of dolato has no purple/ well just slightly when bud are finishing, and it absolutely reeks of fuel/gas which was strange considering its a dosi x gelato..that's why I love this pheno though, it has an insane smell and looks very fire, it's finishes with a bright lime green, huge buds dripping in trichs. My dolato smell is what gets me, like right when you walk into my garden it engulfs you> reminds me of a chem/diesel/ triangle kush smell. It's different to me because a lot of the in house gear I've run seemed to have lot of sweet smelling phenos, and I mean that in a good way, had a decent amount of candy-ish_baked sweets smell depending on strain.


The thing with IH: If you find a good one, it's going to be really good. Sometimes it takes a bit of searching, but it's usually a fun search because he produces so many aesthetically pleasing varieties.


I'm no super expert, but based-on maybe about 6 packs (+freebies) over the years.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jan 21, 2021)

Heavily Connected just dropped 25 packs of Candycane.

I've been on the fence about IHG but I went ahead and pulled the trigger for one of those. 









Candy Cane Strain From Inhouse Genetics - Heavily Connected Seeds


CANDY CANE Strain




heavilyconnected.com


----------



## Snowback (Jan 21, 2021)

GL. I hope they do well for ya!


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 21, 2021)

I finished harvesting my sluricaines a couple days ago. The two really nice phenos that I have recently posted pictures of in this thread had some rot in the top colas. Just a heads up for anyone growing it in the future, I had humility at 45-50%. I think they would melt outdoors.
Overall all the phenos out of my 6 were above average in the eye candy department. Seems like average to pretty good for yield but will update when I get out of the curing buckets. The two really frosty phenos I have been sampling have been a pretty strong hybrid effect, mostly head with some body. Terps so far have ranged from fermented tropical fruit to kinda gassy.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 21, 2021)

Alright so dropped light last week to about 20" above dolato canopy and they are really starting to swell, everyday they look to be getting bigger and bigger-


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 21, 2021)

This one was the smallest plant of dolato I have out of the 10, its under the cmh- this is the one that had no vertical stretch and it throwing massive colas as well-


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> This one was the smallest plant of dolato I have out of the 10, its under the cmh- this is the one that had no vertical stretch and it throwing massive colas as well-
> View attachment 4803493


Will this all be hand trimmed? Looking like lots of work ahead lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 22, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> Will this all be hand trimmed? Looking like lots of work ahead lol


Ya I'll hand trim, ya this will suck.


----------



## morugawelder (Jan 22, 2021)

Curious , Who has found the most potent In House strain ? and hows the yield ?


----------



## Huktonponics (Jan 22, 2021)

morugawelder said:


> Curious , Who has found the most potent In House strain ? and hows the yield ?



Double Agent ( an old Reg cross ) this shit was mental ! Cant get this in Uk again, its all state side ! PKB and PKB -Remix since !

Black cherry Punch was Meh, Zitttles was meh but good yield. The PKB has been consistent fire since though, this cut ive ran for the 4th time smells like french toast and blueberrys during flush, rubber and earthy, but this has always been a heavy duty smoke from previous runs !

Trying out the Platinum Gorilla now, 24/24 popped !


----------



## Huktonponics (Jan 22, 2021)

Pkb remix day 57

This cut has always ran and 8-9 week finish for me guaranteed. Makes your fingers purple just plucking fan leaved and get a sweet syrup cake smell recently. They're getting 2-3 more days as they always start to throw nut sacks at day 55+ on this cut. Not a massive yielding cut but she smells, smokes and stones so good at 10% Amber at stem cut and a 10 day straight hang.


----------



## morugawelder (Jan 22, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> Double Agent ( an old Reg cross ) this shit was mental ! Cant get this in Uk again, its all state side ! PKB and PKB -Remix since !
> 
> Black cherry Punch was Meh, Zitttles was meh but good yield. The PKB has been consistent fire since though, this cut ive ran for the 4th time smells like french toast and blueberrys during flush, rubber and earthy, but this has always been a heavy duty smoke from previous runs !
> 
> Trying out the Platinum Gorilla now, 24/24 popped !


well damn , running platinum gorilla myself , I had a killer pheno of Slurricane ran it 2 yrs. had 2 clones 
I gave them to my oldest son to keep going while I tried some different stuff , well he failed me ! could of slapped him , just finished a 3 run of jelly platinum , its so so .


----------



## Huktonponics (Jan 22, 2021)

morugawelder said:


> well damn , running platinum gorilla myself , I had a killer pheno of Slurricane ran it 2 yrs. had 2 clones
> I gave them to my oldest son to keep going while I tried some different stuff , well he failed me ! could of slapped him , just finished a 3 run of jelly platinum , its so so .


I tried so hard to do a slurricane run, but after running the PKB and PKB remix I just couldn't try anything else after reading some reviews of the slurricane.

But I shit you not, I'd buy 10 packs of that double agent if I could find a UK vendor. I've banged on about it on a few forums, but the cut I had was fucking immense, and I didnt cut it....gutted. that shit fell out of a KG bag like a rugby ball and stunk like a tramp had been stuffing his sleeping bag with the original Exodus Cheese UK cut with a few sour dubs melted in there.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 22, 2021)

Zappa66 said:


> I finished harvesting my sluricaines a couple days ago. The two really nice phenos that I have recently posted pictures of in this thread had some rot in the top colas. Just a heads up for anyone growing it in the future, I had humility at 45-50%. I think they would melt outdoors.
> Overall all the phenos out of my 6 were above average in the eye candy department. Seems like average to pretty good for yield but will update when I get out of the curing buckets. The two really frosty phenos I have been sampling have been a pretty strong hybrid effect, mostly head with some body. Terps so far have ranged from fermented tropical fruit to kinda gassy.


My 2 punch leaners were eye candy. But unfortunately cuts died


----------



## morugawelder (Jan 22, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> I tried so hard to do a slurricane run, but after running the PKB and PKB remix I just couldn't try anything else after reading some reviews of the slurricane.
> 
> But I shit you not, I'd buy 10 packs of that double agent if I could find a UK vendor. I've banged on about it on a few forums, but the cut I had was fucking immense, and I didnt cut it....gutted. that shit fell out of a KG bag like a rugby ball and stunk like a tramp had been stuffing his sleeping bag with the original Exodus Cheese UK cut with a few sour dubs melted in there.


Double agent ? seed or cut


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 22, 2021)

morugawelder said:


> Curious , Who has found the most potent In House strain ? and hows the yield ?


Mine was the PKB Remix, but a very close second was the Forbidos. Both of them tick all the boxes for me. The yield on both is very good if you train them well. The PKB Remix nugs are on the smaller side, but are very dense. I like them both so much I put them in the last round of my breeding tent with a Wedding Crashers male. I'm excited to see what comes out of them.


----------



## morugawelder (Jan 22, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Mine was the PKB Remix, but a very close second was the Forbidos. Both of them tick all the boxes for me. The yield on both is very good if you train them well. The PKB Remix nugs are on the smaller side, but are very dense. I like them both so much I put them in the last round of my breeding tent with a Wedding Crashers male. I'm excited to see what comes out of them.


I had a killer pheno male of Exotics cookie n cream 2 , I contemplated crossing it with my slurry , but scrapped the idea.
I should of took him to the boys house called some pollen then chucked him , bummed


----------



## Snowback (Jan 22, 2021)

3 pack of fem freebies "tart pops". All 3 came up. These seeds were a little runty looking but still popped. To this day, I have had 100% germination on everything that I have started from IHG. Hopefully I am not jinxing myself now by boasting about that. 
If the Tart Pops are nice and worth posting about, I will do so.


----------



## Snowback (Jan 22, 2021)

morugawelder said:


> Curious , Who has found the most potent In House strain ? and hows the yield ?


The guy who did the following tested out many different IHG strains a couple years ago. This turned out to be the most potent of all the tests. I ran a pack of it myself but did not find a keeper. I have a couple more packs for future hunting. I am not sure where you would find "Meathead" these days but it may be out there somewhere. White Buffalo is a reputable lab.


----------



## grimweeder (Jan 23, 2021)

So I wanna ask has anyone purchased a pack of zurple punch bx? 

I have a pack and it’s an odd thing. The label says zurple punch bx but on the back the genetics are listed as (skunk x tangie x zkittles) x purple punch when they should be zurple punch x purple punch. The weird thing is if you know your IHG you’ll know the genetics listed on my pack are actually for tart pops and not zurple punch let alone the bx version I have. 

I tried asking ihg on ig but they don’t respond to dms and when I asked in other places on ig they don’t reply. So jus wanted to see if anyone else has the same problem. 

Maybe they ran out of labels for zurple punch bx so used one for tart pops as it’s similar an I jus happened to get that pack. 

Either way the one plant I got on now absolutely stinks at 4 weeks flower of a bag of skittles but I think I can also smell the purple punch in it as I did slurricane last grow an it has similar fruity funk to some extent.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 23, 2021)

Platinum kush mints just about day 56… plants are coming down in one more week. Flush and fade are going well and they seem to be swelling and hardening quite a bit in the last couple days. They have a normal kush type smell with a delicate sweetish smell... Hopefully they develop a cookie kinda smell too. They're so white with trichs it almost looks like pm.


----------



## morugawelder (Jan 23, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Mine was the PKB Remix, but a very close second was the Forbidos. Both of them tick all the boxes for me. The yield on both is very good if you train them well. The PKB Remix nugs are on the smaller side, but are very dense. I like them both so much I put them in the last round of my breeding tent with a Wedding Crashers male. I'm excited to see what comes out of them.


Hows the high with the pkb ? I just ran his platinum jelly twice , not very potent , kind of dissapointed look beautiful , smells delish , but thats not what I get it for , hell my Ethos set inzanity and Archives gelato 41 x dosi beat it down by far .


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 23, 2021)

morugawelder said:


> Hows the high with the pkb ? I just ran his platinum jelly twice , not very potent , kind of dissapointed look beautiful , smells delish , but thats not what I get it for , hell my Ethos set inzanity and Archives gelato 41 x dosi beat it down by far .


It's very potent, I like it a lot. I have the Platinum jelly, dosi and garlic. I only ran one of each but I didnt care for them much. They were beautiful but not much terps and not the most potent smoke. The PKB and Remix though are much better in terps and the high. I didnt search through the PKB much yet but I did a little with the remix and it is VERY beautiful, smells great and is very potent. I will be keeping it around for awhile.


----------



## morugawelder (Jan 23, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> It's very potent, I like it a lot. I have the Platinum jelly, dosi and garlic. I only ran one of each but I didnt care for them much. They were beautiful but not much terps and not the most potent smoke. The PKB and Remix though are much better in terps and the high. I didnt search through the PKB much yet but I did a little with the remix and it is VERY beautiful, smells great and is very potent. I will be keeping it around for awhile.


yeah I'm looking at the PKBremix , or the PKB , just wondering which was the more potent . I do have the Dolatov2 and deluxe slurbert , few others , but looking for sure fire . So you think the remix is stronger ?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 23, 2021)

morugawelder said:


> yeah I'm looking at the PKBremix , or the PKB , just wondering which was the more potent . I do have the Dolatov2 and deluxe slurbert , few others , but looking for sure fire . So you think the remix is stronger ?


From my experience so far yes, though if I searched through the packs more I may find them to be closer than I think. So far for me though they are very similar but with the Remix being slightly better in every way except yield. The PKB gets slightly bigger nugs, but over all yield is almost the same anyway so I'd go for the Remix personally.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 23, 2021)

I dont have any pics of the regular PKB right now but this is some pics of the Remix that I am running now.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Huktonponics (Jan 24, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I dont have any pics of the regular PKB right now but this is some pics of the Remix that I am running now.
> 
> View attachment 4805108 View attachment 4805097


That looks fantastic mate, i tip my cap to you ! Mine dont look like that after ive finished trimming, i dry trim in a makeshift tumble bucket. I fucking hate trimming ! So it gets battered and bruised, but I still end up with a ton of keif, sugar leaf and pop corn ( the popcorn is solid ) as i have 3 buckets to seperate bud sizes into juicy nugs, great nugs and popcorn. ( 3 buckets stacks with different sized holes drill in to let the smaller stuff pass through and keif and trim in the bottom )

Do you find the terpines change like crazy as you get closer to harvest on your cut ? Mine does, This run ive ended up with a berry / cake / toast aroma when i open the tent, but smells sweet and earthy on the stem and bud finger rub.

: terpines may be due to ambient temps, its been fucking cold in UK all run :


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 24, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> That looks fantastic mate, i tip my cap to you ! Mine dont look like that after ive finished trimming, i dry trim in a makeshift tumble bucket. I fucking hate trimming ! So it gets battered and bruised, but I still end up with a ton of keif, sugar leaf and pop corn ( the popcorn is solid ) as i have 3 buckets to seperate bud sizes into juicy nugs, great nugs and popcorn. ( 3 buckets stacks with different sized holes drill in to let the smaller stuff pass through and keif and trim in the bottom )
> 
> Do you find the terpines change like crazy as you get closer to harvest on your cut ? Mine does, This run ive ended up with a berry / cake / toast aroma when i open the tent, but smells sweet and earthy on the stem and bud finger rub.
> 
> : terpines may be due to ambient temps, its been fucking cold in UK all run :


I have plants than change terps as they go along, but this one stays the same. It starts to smell around 3 to 4 weeks or so and it stays about the same even after harvest only getting a little stonger along the way.

I hate trimming too but I just watch movies or youtube videos while chugging along. It also helped me get faster when I finally bought nicer Chikamasa scissors for trimming.


----------



## Rolling_one (Jan 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> This one was the smallest plant of dolato I have out of the 10, its under the cmh- this is the one that had no vertical stretch and it throwing massive colas as well-
> View attachment 4803493


Following... Always wanted to try Dolato, let me know how long does it take till chop chop day.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 25, 2021)

Rolling_one said:


> Following... Always wanted to try Dolato, let me know how long does it take till chop chop day.


I've run this cut a few times now 60-65 days


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 26, 2021)

freebie pack of 

animal cookies x sluricane x ogkb

still has a while to go.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 27, 2021)

NirvanaMesa said:


> freebie pack of
> 
> animal cookies x sluricane x ogkb
> 
> ...


Holy fuck dude, that is looking nice


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 27, 2021)

NirvanaMesa said:


> freebie pack of
> 
> animal cookies x sluricane x ogkb
> 
> ...


Have you run these genetics before? Already looking crazy


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 27, 2021)

not this exact one but I ran a lot of IHG stuff, much of it comes out amazing.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 27, 2021)

Trichopath aka platinum x jelly breath by inhouse.

let’s dooooo ittttttt!!!!!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 27, 2021)

Has anyone completed the new trichopath?


----------



## Rolling_one (Jan 28, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Holy fuck dude, that is looking nice





Dividedsky said:


> I've run this cut a few times now 60-65 days


can you send me a PM?


----------



## Kenosorganics (Jan 29, 2021)

Smidge34 said:


> I just got my 10 pack of Slurricane IX and it came with 13 OGKB X PKM regs, 12 Mochi Gelato X Platinum fems and then a free pack from Nerds Genetics of their Macba strain. Overall a nice fuck n haul.
> 
> View attachment 4290447


Hey how’s it going? I know it’s probably a long shot by now, but do you happen to have any of the Mochi x Platinum freebies left??? When I got my freebies I only received 3 fems and they didn’t germinate properly for me. I’ve been searching for more for over a year! Please help, I also have lots to trade. Thank you.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 30, 2021)

NirvanaMesa said:


> View attachment 4811434View attachment 4811435


Damn! I’ve ran freebie animal cookies x Ogkb, looked slightly similar but yours looks insane with that Slurricane in it! Nice!


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Jan 30, 2021)

i grow outdoors in a greenhouse during winter. it gets down to the 40s at night and makes the purple plants turn extra purple. my other plants are full green. its all in the genetics, a cold temperature wkll only turn a plant purple if it has the purple gene.


----------



## Blazin Budz (Jan 30, 2021)

Some dried and cured OGKB V2.1 IX


----------



## Bowser1226 (Jan 31, 2021)

Platinum kush mints finished at 63 days with almost 2 full weeks of flush. Plants are super resinous with very dense buds. Had a sweet floral smell while I was trimming. Buds will be dried in the tent with the carbon filter running... Temps about 60.


----------



## budolskie (Jan 31, 2021)

Nice buds lads 3 month i be posting my finished black cherry pies


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 3, 2021)

Trichopath aka platinum x jelly breath by inhouse.

explosive growth in a week. This one is gonna be a winner I think. Can’t wait.


----------



## Railage (Feb 3, 2021)

Some day 50 Truth Serum and then Bananacane


----------



## gzussaves69 (Feb 3, 2021)

Zephyrus end of week 7, lots of color and frost.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 4, 2021)

went ahead and plucked the bottom node off both sides of the trichopath. Won’t need it anyway. Train em young and they’ll grow up to be fine ladies.

Slurricane ix has been born and a nice healthy baby green sprout is out.

This run will be my first true attempt at keeping these going with clones, if it’s worth keeping. I know it’s not true pheno hunting or anything but shoot if it grows great and turns out awesome I’ll keep it instead of starting another 20 dollar seed of same strain.


----------



## theblues (Feb 5, 2021)

I don’t suppose anyone knocks of any banks that sell IHJ seeds singilarly?

I only have a closet grow now so can’t really justify splashing £200 on a pack


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 5, 2021)

theblues said:


> I don’t suppose anyone knocks of any banks that sell IHJ seeds singilarly?
> 
> I only have a closet grow now so can’t really justify splashing £200 on a pack


Seems like that’s the better justification for a critically dank pack. If you’re limited for space you might as well make sure that all you got coming out of there is pure heat!
Not to say that all heat is big $$


----------



## theblues (Feb 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Seems like that’s the better justification for a critically dank pack. If you’re limited for space you might as well make sure that all you got coming out of there is pure heat!
> Not to say that all heat is big $$


I get you brother, would just be ideal if I could get single seeds or a 5 pack in the strain I want

I might end up having to bite the bullet tho as their stuff looks


----------



## Railage (Feb 5, 2021)

theblues said:


> I get you brother, would just be ideal if I could get single seeds or a 5 pack in the strain I want
> 
> I might end up having to bite the bullet tho as their stuff looks


They have some half packs on some sites


----------



## grimweeder (Feb 5, 2021)

theblues said:


> I don’t suppose anyone knocks of any banks that sell IHJ seeds singilarly?
> 
> I only have a closet grow now so can’t really justify splashing £200 on a pack


No nowhere will do this. Not reputable/official IHG seedbanks anyway. They only sell single seeds when the breeder allows for it. In house doesn’t do single seed sales/allow breeders to sell them single. 

Some banks sell half packs (of 5) too. Tbh I prefer 10 packs unless there’s a freebie offer on each pack as every ten pack I bought so far has had 11-12 seeds but every 5 pack has had 5 an never more. when attitude has a freebie offer if half packs are available il get 2 of those to double up on the freebies. 

Defo worth the money tho and it’s worth at least buying a half pack. one half pack will only last you a year or so, less than that if you do 2 at a time. You could also get 2 half packs so you have 2 different strains to alternate so you at least have something different each time. The seeds also pay for themselves the first grow you finish and just think unless you want to do something else you won’t have to worry about what seeds to buy next etc. 

The only justification you need is that your time and money is better spent if you actually buy decent genetics to begin with. 

Buy some platinum kush breath if you get a full pack or slurricane if you get a half pack. Or ideally both lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 5, 2021)

I have 4 or 5 full inhouse packs and never have gotten more than ten lol. They need to take the plus sign off the packs because for me, it’s always ten on the dot. Never ten PLUS. Expect to pay 20 a seed whether you buy five, or ten.


----------



## Railage (Feb 5, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I have 4 or 5 full inhouse packs and never have gotten more than ten lol. They need to take the plus sign off the packs because for me, it’s always ten on the dot. Never ten PLUS. Expect to pay 20 a seed whether you buy five, or ten.


I got 12 in my Bananacane, 11 in the Supreme Grapes, I haven’t opened my Mac Daddy.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 5, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> They need to take the plus sign off the packs because for me, it’s always ten on the dot. Never ten PLUS. Expect to pay 20 a seed whether you buy five, or ten.


You just must be unlucky somehow cause every pack I've ever got from them had 12 in them except one that had 11.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 5, 2021)

Railage said:


> I got 12 in my Bananacane, 11 in the Supreme Grapes, I haven’t opened my Mac Daddy.


Really. My Slurricane ix, slurmints (regs) tricopath, and black cherry punch all had equal amounts lol no extra. Oh well. On top of one of two (2) the platinum gorilla freebies one was busted. Emailed the seed bank and they said “don’t you know what a fuckinnnn freebie is, you didn’t pay for it” even though that pack was for Slurricane IX with advertised plat gorilla freebies.

do you not know what a fuckinnn freebie is. I was like dude uh it’s an advertised freebie lol. Never heard back.

edit PM if anyone wants to trade or has any IH singles they’d get rid of.

edit 2 also I’m not complaining by any means. Inhouse is the greatest buds I’ve ever seen smoked or grown. That’s why I continue to buy and run it. I’m just saying you’re gonna absolutely pay for greatness, and I’m 4/4 on no extras. So it is what it is just don’t expect a billion extra. but what you do get is unreal.

Hey check this out. I was looking over my seeds. I thought ogkb x acs7 was ogkb x “animal cookies 7” for whatever reason. I got these with a half pack of Slurricane a while back. I didn’t realize there was Slurricane #7 for a long time. So I ran Slurricane and this ogkb cross. I thought it seemed similar to Slurricane, but I just figured out when I looked at seeds a few days ago, that it’s animal cookies x s7 x ogkb. Learn something every day. Didn’t realize it was a slur cross. Neat


----------



## theblues (Feb 5, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> No nowhere will do this. Not reputable/official IHG seedbanks anyway. They only sell single seeds when the breeder allows for it. In house doesn’t do single seed sales/allow breeders to sell them single.
> 
> Some banks sell half packs (of 5) too. Tbh I prefer 10 packs unless there’s a freebie offer on each pack as every ten pack I bought so far has had 11-12 seeds but every 5 pack has had 5 an never more. when attitude has a freebie offer if half packs are available il get 2 of those to double up on the freebies.
> 
> ...


It’s the platinum kush breath or slurricane 7 I was looking to get 

Might have to just get a 10 pack, just thought I’d ask first getting a couple would of been banging but they’ll eventually get used


----------



## Railage (Feb 5, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Really. My Slurricane ix, slurmints (regs) tricopath, and black cherry punch all had equal amounts lol no extra. Oh well. On top of one of two (2) the platinum gorilla freebies one was busted. Emailed the seed bank and they said “don’t you know what a fuckinnnn freebie is, you didn’t pay for it” even though that pack was for Slurricane IX with advertised plat gorilla freebies.
> 
> do you not know what a fuckinnn freebie is. I was like dude uh it’s an advertised freebie lol. Never heard back.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have Fierce Animal

Fierce Animal is Slush Puppy (Animal x Slur 7) X OGKB V2.1


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 5, 2021)

My recent Candy Cane purchase came with 11 seeds, plus two freebies (Pomegranate x Big Bud x Platinum Kush Mints) from Heavily Connected.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 5, 2021)

Railage said:


> Sounds like you have Fierce Animal
> 
> Fierce Animal is Slush Puppy (Animal x Slur 7) X OGKB V2.1


Wow. It appears you’re correct. Thanks for that info man! I honestly am not the biggest fan of it. The plant was very mutated and compact and ugly. Lots of leaves. The end product is great but man it was work getting it to where it was at the end. Buds remind me of cologne/aftershave flavor and smell for some reason.


GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> My recent Candy Cane purchase came with 11 seeds, plus two freebies (Pomegranate x Big Bud x Platinum Kush Mints) from Heavily Connected.


Damn dog. If you wanna get rid of those big bud cross holla. That sounds unreal.


----------



## Coal Train (Feb 5, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Really. My Slurricane ix, slurmints (regs) tricopath, and black cherry punch all had equal amounts lol no extra. Oh well. On top of one of two (2) the platinum gorilla freebies one was busted. Emailed the seed bank and they said “don’t you know what a fuckinnnn freebie is, you didn’t pay for it” even though that pack was for Slurricane IX with advertised plat gorilla freebies.
> 
> do you not know what a fuckinnn freebie is. I was like dude uh it’s an advertised freebie lol. Never heard back.
> 
> ...


What seed bank was it . I don't want to shop there.
When a bank advertises something along with a specific breeder or pack I expect to get it . You did pay for it and some pepole wouldn't buy from that company if it wasn't for that freebie. That's a great way to lose a customer. I have over 100 of purchased packs of seeds , your cant imagine my seed adicition . If they are willing to lose a customer over a free pack they are not worth dealing with. I buy stuff all the time because it's buy one get one free . I would be steaming pist if I bought buy one get one free set of tires and the free ones were shredded. Their response saying well its free. Screw that.


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Feb 5, 2021)

Railage said:


> Sounds like you have Fierce Animal
> 
> Fierce Animal is Slush Puppy (Animal x Slur 7) X OGKB V2.1


 Fierce animal is fire. I got 2 freebies when I bought a pack of Terple. Both phenos of the fierce animal were crazy fire in their own way. One was heavy ogkb. Other leaned towards the animal cookies.


----------



## SwankDank (Feb 7, 2021)

Need help picking which 4 i should grow in my outdoor grow this year im gonna pop 2 of each strain i pick. black cherry punch for sure is gonna be one


----------



## Railage (Feb 7, 2021)

SwankDank said:


> Need help picking which 4 i should grow in my outdoor grow this year im gonna pop 2 of each strain i pick. black cherry punch for sure is gonna be one
> View attachment 4819027


PKB Remix, I heard platinum crosses have very good mold resistance, Slurricane however I have heard does not have good mold resistance.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 7, 2021)

Trichopath isn’t messing around....


----------



## Snowback (Feb 7, 2021)

As much as I love it (multiple packs over the years) Black Cherry Punch can also have mold issues. One of the phenos that I have seen a few times grows large pink fluffy buds and they always went rotten on me. The dark purple punch-leaning phenos were very mold resistant however, as were the spicy green ones. 
If you get that pink one, keep a close eye on it. You will know early because it grows buds that are about 3 times the size of the others.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 7, 2021)

Snowback said:


> As much as I love it (multiple packs over the years) Black Cherry Punch can also have mold issues. One of the phenos that I have seen a few times grows large pink fluffy buds and they always went rotten on me. The dark purple punch-leaning phenos were very mold resistant however, as were the spicy green ones.
> If you get that pink one, keep a close eye on it. You will know early because it grows buds that are about 3 times the size of the others.


That’s a shame. I have BCP and was excited to run it


----------



## Snowback (Feb 7, 2021)

I also did "SuperSherb" (your freebie). It was nice but took an extremely long time to finish indoors. You might want to take that into account outdoors.


----------



## SwankDank (Feb 7, 2021)

Snowback said:


> As much as I love it (multiple packs over the years) Black Cherry Punch can also have mold issues. One of the phenos that I have seen a few times grows large pink fluffy buds and they always went rotten on me. The dark purple punch-leaning phenos were very mold resistant however, as were the spicy green ones.
> If you get that pink one, keep a close eye on it. You will know early because it grows buds that are about 3 times the size of the others.


Good to know thanks will keep a eye out. that sucks cause pink phenos are so pretty


----------



## Coal Train (Feb 8, 2021)

Any one have a favorite seed bank to buy in house gear from? 
When can I get the best deals on IH gear?


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 8, 2021)

This may be more of a general discussion type question than inhouse particularly, but they fit in this question too I guess.

why do we as consumers of these expensive packs have to“pheno hunt” to get the plant on the picture? To get those “picture perfect colas”? Why doesn’t the breeder take that gem plant, and work on it, stabilize it. I hate popping expensive beans and getting some stupid leafy pheno, or a “purple” and getting a green pheno. Etc. F4s, F5s, why aren’t we as homegrowers seeking these? I personally don’t have the room or legality to have 87 plants trying to pheno hunt. One reason I’ve been looking into just getting clones. Let someone else spend all that time finding that pheno....

edit of 5-7 trichopath grows I’ve seen, only one of them looked desirable to me and that makes me frustrated. I paid 240 dollars for this pack. I only want the good tricopath. Not leafy shit.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 8, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> This may be more of a general discussion type question than inhouse particularly, but they fit in this question too I guess.
> 
> why do we as consumers of these expensive packs have to“pheno hunt” to get the plant on the picture? To get those “picture perfect colas”? Why doesn’t the breeder take that gem plant, and work on it, stabilize it. I hate popping expensive beans and getting some stupid leafy pheno, or a “purple” and getting a green pheno. Etc. F4s, F5s, why aren’t we as homegrowers seeking these? I personally don’t have the room or legality to have 87 plants trying to pheno hunt. One reason I’ve been looking into just getting clones. Let someone else spend all that time finding that pheno....
> 
> edit of 5-7 trichopath grows I’ve seen, only one of them looked desirable to me and that makes me frustrated. I paid 240 dollars for this pack. I only want the good tricopath. Not leafy shit.


There are a lot of people seeking stable genetics. Unfortunately more people chase hype names so it is FAR more profitable for most breeders to just chuck pollen at hype strains and then move on. It takes a lot of time to work a line with no guarantee it'll sell or that someone like copycat wont just S1 it after you've done all that work lol. F1s can also be good for someone who wants to really hunt for something special to them. Personally I wouldn't pay a super high price for an F1 for the reason you speak of though.

If you don't like hunting through F1s then search out worked lines and be more choosy which seeds you buy. Clones are good too but also have potential drawbacks. They could have pests/disease and over time clones can be less vigorous. Also people who pheno hunt look for what they like, which may or may not be what you are looking for.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 8, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> There are a lot of people seeking stable genetics. Unfortunately more people chase hype names so it is FAR more profitable for most breeders to just chuck pollen at hype strains and then move on. It takes a lot of time to work a line with no guarantee it'll sell or that someone like copycat wont just S1 it after you've done all that work lol. F1s can also be good for someone who wants to really hunt for something special to them. Personally I wouldn't pay a super high price for an F1 for the reason you speak of though.
> 
> If you don't like hunting through F1s then search out worked lines and be more choosy which seeds you buy. Clones are good too but also have potential drawbacks. They could have pests/disease and over time clones can be less vigorous. Also people who pheno hunt look for what they like, which may or may not be what you are looking for.


Thank you for this information. I appreciate it. With all this being said, does inhouse have any worked lines?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 8, 2021)

I have noticed that most of the photos I see on IG are sharpened or otherwise post-processed and may not be an accurate representation of the product offered. There is no regulation in this industry, so anything goes. It pays to do research, as with anything.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 8, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Thank you for this information. I appreciate it. With all this being said, does inhouse have any worked lines?


I think they have a couple, but off hand all I can think of is Black Cherry Pie F5.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 8, 2021)

Coal Train said:


> Any one have a favorite seed bank to buy in house gear from?
> When can I get the best deals on IH gear?


Personally, I like Heavily Connected out of Arizona for IHG. The site is a little budget but the guy himself is always easy to contact and sometimes has been quite generous with freebies. Rocky Mountain is decent too.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 8, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Personally, I like Heavily Connected out of Arizona for IHG. The site is a little budget but the guy himself is always easy to contact and sometimes has been quite generous with freebies. Rocky Mountain is decent too.


Psh. I spent over 500 bucks with heavily connected and will never do business with ever again. Rocky seems cool. As does terpy but someone was complaining the other day terpy is BS


----------



## Coal Train (Feb 8, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Personally, I like Heavily Connected out of Arizona for IHG. The site is a little budget but the guy himself is always easy to contact and sometimes has been quite generous with freebies. Rocky Mountain is decent too.


 I personally don't care about a flashy site . Allot do but I dont. That Auctually seems a huge part in popular seed vendors . Flashy packs. I love Mr nice and Humboldt csi. Both of there sites are pretty low tech. I had some one complain about Mr nice website to me one time about how 90s it looks. Just goes to show what marketing does. 
Thanks for the info I'll look at those vendors.


----------



## SwankDank (Feb 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Psh. I spent over 500 bucks with heavily connected and will never do business with ever again. Rocky seems cool. As does terpy but someone was complaining the other day terpy is BS


same ordered twice from heavily connected never received freebies and was packed shitty


----------



## Caniboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Havent been on in awhile. Popped some slurricane 23x12(pictured), some ogkb v2.1, colt 45. And now about to pop 2 of each of these 9 to try for my first selection on breeding.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 9, 2021)

SwankDank said:


> same ordered twice from heavily connected never received freebies and was packed shitty


Hmmm. Maybe I got lucky. Maybe not such a consistent place if I got double freebies and you got none. That was my experience with Neptune the last time that I ordered from them. No freebies on a multiple order of IHG.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 9, 2021)

Pointless update: 

3 freebies of "Tart Pops" looking good in veg. Very stinky already. I am starting to wish that I bought a proper pack of them


----------



## Snowback (Feb 9, 2021)

Deeply Rooted seems to be showing a nice stock. I haven't ordered from them before but they seem to have an OK rep based on a search.

In House Genetics | Deeply Rooted Seed Bank


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Deeply Rooted seems to be showing a nice stock. I haven't ordered from them before but they seem to have an OK rep based on a search.
> 
> In House Genetics | Deeply Rooted Seed Bank


I can recommend deeply, he’s a good dude.


----------



## Railage (Feb 9, 2021)

If anyone has finished the OGKB V2.1 what are the terps like on it?

Im asking because they’re saying the MacDaddy gives off dirty gym bag terps and I was wondering if that’s coming from the Mac1 or the OGKB V2.1.

The Banana Macs I ran, none of them faves off dirty funk terps.

Also some crappy pics of I think day 53, two different Truth Serum phenos. They’re a little goofy looking this run but I really like them.... More than the Bananacanes


----------



## Railage (Feb 9, 2021)

ALSO if anyone is hunting for Banana terps run a full pack of Bananacane and you’ll easily get Banana terps.

I just looked at my notes I took the other day on them and 6 out of 11 had Banana terps.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 9, 2021)

Caniboy said:


> Havent been on in awhile. Popped some slurricane 23x12(pictured), some ogkb v2.1, colt 45. And now about to pop 2 of each of these 9 to try for my first selection on breeding.


Pop a trichopath and we will compare. I’m only about two weeks into veg.


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 10, 2021)

Railage said:


> If anyone has finished the OGKB V2.1 what are the terps like on it?
> 
> Im asking because they’re saying the MacDaddy gives off dirty gym bag terps and I was wondering if that’s coming from the Mac1 or the OGKB V2.1.
> 
> ...


There was no dirty gym bag smell on my ogkb 2.1... sweet cookieish with a touch of gas


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 10, 2021)

Railage said:


> PKB Remix, I heard platinum crosses have very good mold resistance, Slurricane however I have heard does not have good mold resistance.


^this is true the platinum definitely toughens up the plant with handling p/m. A grower I know had p/m issues and noticed that in-house strains didn't do well with p/m, they would end up getting it pretty bad compared to others. The platinum strains though definitely have a p/m resistance. Though I find the platinum tends to overpower the the cross its in..especially in regards to flavor/taste and smell. The platinum at least to me makes for a bland smoke. That being said I'd rock the blackcherry pie, slurricane and plat kush breath. Some of those platinum kush breath are just fucking amazing from what I've seen, don't know about the remix though.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 10, 2021)

Railage said:


> If anyone has finished the OGKB V2.1 what are the terps like on it?
> 
> Im asking because they’re saying the MacDaddy gives off dirty gym bag terps and I was wondering if that’s coming from the Mac1 or the OGKB V2.1.
> 
> ...


Have run the platinum kush breath from ihg?


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 10, 2021)

Trichopath.... less than 3 weeks old. 

Pot size equals plant size. Start em in a big pot and treat them right and you get fans way larger than your hand...... always can tell a monster by how they act early. This ones gonna be GOOD


----------



## Railage (Feb 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Have run the platinum kush breath from ihg?


No just Truth Serum the True OG x Platinum Kush Breath freebies.

I’m just trying to get to the bottom of that dirty funk on the MacDaddy cause I don’t want it, I’m loving the PKBs I’m seeing and I’m interested in the Pancake Breath is why I’m asking about the OGKB V2.1 etc


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 10, 2021)

Railage said:


> I’m just trying to get to the bottom of that dirty funk on the MacDaddy cause I don’t want it, I’m loving the PKBs I’m seeing and I’m interested in the Pancake Breath is why I’m asking about the OGKB V2.1 etc


My OGKB was fruity with no funk, kind of similar but different to their slurricane. I didn't hunt through a whole pack yet though.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 10, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> I can recommend deeply, he’s a good dude.


That's good to hear, because they have some stuff that I want!


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 10, 2021)

Which of these would be the least leafy in you alls experience? That’s a number one for me. I like a quick easy trim.

Black cherry punch
Platinum gorilla 
Slurmints 
Slurricane ix 
Blue dom


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 11, 2021)

Railage said:


> No just Truth Serum the True OG x Platinum Kush Breath freebies.
> 
> I’m just trying to get to the bottom of that dirty funk on the MacDaddy cause I don’t want it, I’m loving the PKBs I’m seeing and I’m interested in the Pancake Breath is why I’m asking about the OGKB V2.1 etc


Ya was going to say if you were interested in the ogkb v2 then you'd probably like the plat kush breath, most of the pic I've seen are all very stellar. That's funny you said something about dirty gym bag terps, badger batch has a strain called dirty gym bag, it's mendo breath x Kimbo.


LeftOurEyes said:


> My OGKB was fruity with no funk, kind of similar but different to their slurricane. I didn't hunt through a whole pack yet though.


The slurricane smell is crazy...would say it like a candy fruity. Smells like a crazy good slush puppie to me. It smells 100× better than purple punch, it's like purple punch on roids.


----------



## Coal Train (Feb 12, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya was going to say if you were interested in the ogkb v2 then you'd probably like the plat kush breath, most of the pic I've seen are all very stellar. That's funny you said something about dirty gym bag terps, badger batch has a strain called dirty gym bag, it's mendo breath x Kimbo.
> 
> The slurricane smell is crazy...would say it like a candy fruity. Smells like a crazy good slush puppie to me. It smells 100× better than purple punch, it's like purple punch on roids.


I love my slurricane cut from phinest. One of the best strains i have going . That's a great strain.


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 13, 2021)

Jellybreathe bx1


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 14, 2021)

Just started a black cherry punch and platinum gorilla. Ole lady’s gonna be pissed. She’s ok with 4. When I go over that.... the power bill is abit high. I will only do 4 in a 4x4.

right now I have going
Trichopath (IH)
Slurricane ix (IH)
Tropsanto
Biscotti (clone)
And now the Plat Gorilla (IH)
Black Cherry Punch (IH)

I’ll make it work. Gonna be a good run. going to take clones of everything this time Incase there’s anything great.


----------



## Big Sparks (Feb 14, 2021)

Taking a couple of clones from each plant before flower is always a good idea in my book. Because when you first run something you wont even know if its good or not until after a good dry and cure. By then, we wish we would've saved a cut. Anywho, @Moabfighter - you've got some nice strains going. I've only run Jellybreathe bx1 by Inhouse Genetics and was some damn fine smoke! And it was a pretty decent yielder. I also tried to run Platinum Silk but only popped 3 seeds and got 3 males. Almost ran Slurricane ix this time but the seed never fully germinated. Popped a tail, put into a solo cup....and nothing. So I'll be keeping an eye on your grow if you dont mind. Do you have a journal? I'll have to check.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 15, 2021)

LST on the trichopath. Platinum x jelly breath 
Hopefully you guys can make out what I’m doing here. Basically I took off the first node, and it’s three nodes high now. Two long ones, two medium, and two about 3 inch long ones. I strapped them all down. I will continue this as they grow more nodes. Will be a similar shape to the beautiful jelly breath above.


----------



## Railage (Feb 16, 2021)

Day 62 truth serum I love this pheno, a few quick photos so they aren’t great.


----------



## oneredoneblue (Feb 16, 2021)

I really love the free seed I got from attitude. Cactus OG in super soil. Day 47


----------



## oneredoneblue (Feb 16, 2021)

I want to order some more seeds from in-house, but I am looking for their best outdoor cultivar for cold climates. My season ends first or second week of October. Does anybody have any advice, please only give me advice if you've tried it yourself.


----------



## SwankDank (Feb 16, 2021)

oneredoneblue said:


> I want to order some more seeds from in-house, but I am looking for their best outdoor cultivar for cold climates. My season ends first or second week of October. Does anybody have any advice, please only give me advice if you've tried it yourself.


im in the same boat as you but i grew platinum kush breath remix last year no mold issues even getting hit with some rainfall


----------



## Railage (Feb 16, 2021)

10 different phenos day 62 Bananacane tops.


----------



## Railage (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Railage (Feb 16, 2021)

And another Truth Serum


----------



## oneredoneblue (Feb 18, 2021)

Railage said:


> 10 different phenos day 62 Bananacane tops.
> 
> View attachment 4828402View attachment 4828403View attachment 4828404View attachment 4828405View attachment 4828406


Beautiful


----------



## oneredoneblue (Feb 18, 2021)

oneredoneblue said:


> Beautiful





Railage said:


> And another Truth Serum
> 
> View attachment 4828412View attachment 4828413View attachment 4828414View attachment 4828415


Now that I have time to look at all the photos, I see you have some of the same brown spots on some of the top leaves. I have five different cultivars going right now, and this round I decided to push it a little too much with Mammoth p. Has anybody else had issues with Mammoth p on some cultivars?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 18, 2021)

oneredoneblue said:


> Now that I have time to look at all the photos, I see you have some of the same brown spots on some of the top leaves. I have five different cultivars going right now, and this round I decided to push it a little too much with Mammoth p. Has anybody else had issues with Mammoth p on some cultivars?


I have found I get the best results when I just give it at weeks 0, 2, and 4 of flower otherwise it does affect metabolism.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 22, 2021)

Just took this snap tonite, favorite pheno of slurricane-


----------



## Railage (Feb 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just took this snap tonite, favorite pheno of slurricane-
> View attachment 4834381View attachment 4834382


How are the slurri terps?

Most of my Bananacanes are banana terps but I got one that is a delicious like fruit smoothy thing going on with it was wondering if it might be leaning slurri or something..

its ugly though this round.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 22, 2021)

Railage said:


> How are the slurri terps?
> 
> Most of my Bananacanes are banana terps but I got one that is a delicious like fruit smoothy thing going on with it was wondering if it might be leaning slurri or something..
> 
> its ugly though this round.


The IX I ran was extremely fruity.


----------



## Railage (Feb 22, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> The IX I ran was extremely fruity.


It’s the best smelling plant on the table, the first Truth Serum I posted though is my favorite one though cause it looks cool.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 22, 2021)

Railage said:


> How are the slurri terps?
> 
> Most of my Bananacanes are banana terps but I got one that is a delicious like fruit smoothy thing going on with it was wondering if it might be leaning slurri or something..
> 
> its ugly though this round.


It one of my favorite smelling strains, smells like a sugary alcohol drink you get at concerts in the giant plastic cups. Way better the purp punch. Kinda slush puppie like. My buddy says it smells identical to a hurricane cocktail. Guess that's where the name comes from.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 22, 2021)

Trichopath. Getting huge and taking on great shape. I’m going to top at some point to slow the vertical growth just... not sure when.

The babiest plat gorilla sprout from the babiest sized seed i ever seen. Hope she makes it.

Slurricane IX


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 24, 2021)

Has anyone ran the ogkb v2.1 IX?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Feb 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Has anyone ran the ogkb v2.1 IX?


Yeah I have. I have only run one of them so far, about to hunt more soon. It's been one of the better strains from In House that Ive ran so far. The pheno I have is fruity like Slurricane but it is just different enough. It makes sense that it has heavy traits of Slurricane since it's the mother in that cross. I found it to be stronger than the pheno I have of Slurricane as well, though I am just about done hunting more Slurricane phenos so I'll have to see if that holds up.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 24, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Yeah I have. I have only run one of them so far, about to hunt more soon. It's been one of the better strains from In House that Ive ran so far. The pheno I have is fruity like Slurricane but it is just different enough. It makes sense that it has heavy traits of Slurricane since it's the mother in that cross. I found it to be stronger than the pheno I have of Slurricane as well, though I am just about done hunting more Slurricane phenos so I'll have to see if that holds up. View attachment 4835690


Nice dude! Lip smacking good!


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 24, 2021)

Some dank ass dolato, just finishing up trimming and hitting the jars. Does anyone else of to upload from there screenshots, it's not letting me upload from my pic gallery so I have to take a screenshot and upload that way on here-


----------



## pitbull420 (Feb 24, 2021)

What is the best place to get Greenhouse genetic gear. I was looking at seed Cellar. Com but not sure if this is the best place to get them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 25, 2021)

Dolato- pulled almost 3 elbows from 8 plants of dolato this run, very happy with this strain-


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dolato- pulled almost 3 elbows from 8 plants of dolato this run, very happy with this strain-


Ya know. That one looks a lot different (in a good way) than most inhouse stuff. I like it. Looks very bright and fresh. If appearance reflected the buzz, I’d say that looks like a beautiful “spring time” bud.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 25, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Ya know. That one looks a lot different (in a good way) than most inhouse stuff. I like it. Looks very bright and fresh. If appearance reflected the buzz, I’d say that looks like a beautiful “spring time” bud.


Ya I agree this pheno of dolato I have been running doesn't look like the typical in house bud, you know the instagram weed that looks like candy.. its has almost an og look to it. Have to say it's definitely very impressive, you have to see it in person to appreciate it. The smell is insane on this strain as I must say, probably one of my favorite smelling strains- reeks of fuel with hints of of sweet candy smell. I opened a 5 gal gamma sealed bucket I had some curing in and it completely engulfed my house.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 25, 2021)

This one I'm running is definitely has more of the inhouse look- slurricane


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm hunting the Dolato S1s atm. Lots of pretty flowers so far, but doesn't look like there are any of the more fuelly phenos I liked from the original release. The 11 I have all smell delicious tho, so hopefully I'll find something good when it comes to smoke test time.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

Bubbles Depot said:


> I'm hunting the Dolato S1s atm. Lots of pretty flowers so far, but doesn't look like there are any of the more fuelly phenos I liked from the original release. The 11 I have all smell delicious tho, so hopefully I'll find something good when it comes to smoke test time.
> View attachment 4837483


Ya so I got my in house dolato from clone and it absolutely reeks of fuel. Like seriously stanks of it. One of loudest smelling strains I'm growing at the moment. I love it and think the cut I have is from the original release. When was the original dolato released from in house? And what year did they stop producing it or when did it sell out and not get restocked? 
Either way your looks awesome man!


----------



## boundybounderson (Feb 26, 2021)

My cut of Slurricane IX leans to a lemony almost peachy profile and heavy gas. It tested at 2.2% terps with Myrcene, Limonene, and Linalool being the dominant terps.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Feb 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya so I got my in house dolato from clone and it absolutely reeks of fuel. Like seriously stanks of it. One of loudest smelling strains I'm growing at the moment. I love it and think the cut I have is from the original release. When was the original dolato released from in house? And what year did they stop producing it or when did it sell out and not get restocked?
> Either way your looks awesome man!


I'm not sure on the exact dates but I bought mine in spring 2017 and flowered them out in late summer.
I think Dolato and Peanut Butter Breath were the only dosidos related strains available at the time, so they were probably already on their way to selling out. They were coming out with the v2 (a dosidos bx) around the time I was harvesting the originals so any remaining original packs would have likely vanished by then.



It sounds like you've definitely got one of the good ones. The flavours were all over the place on mine, but the best one i found had thick solid buds of extremely loud fuel, with candied fruits and savoury nuttiness in the background. A slug snuck into my veg tent and ate through the stem of the only clone i had of her. I'm still not fully over it lol.


RIP


----------



## Luvtheflower (Feb 26, 2021)

When has a flower looked exactly like the picture on the pack?Vary few bc the picture will sell the product and the picture at times r photo shopped to look there best.I grew 6 different strains from 6 breeders that finished up in January and only ONE looked like there picture.That was spumani from The Plug seedbank.Dealing with plants there's a lot of variables.I bought many packs going back to t he 1990s by a picture on a pack just to b disappointed but I get the point like the potatoe grunt packs selling today at treestars for $399 and you hope to get something close.$40 a seed not this old guy.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

Bubbles Depot said:


> I'm not sure on the exact dates but I bought mine in spring 2017 and flowered them out in late summer.
> I think Dolato and Peanut Butter Breath were the only dosidos related strains available at the time, so they were probably already on their way to selling out. They were coming out with the v2 (a dosidos bx) around the time I was harvesting the originals so any remaining original packs would have likely vanished by then.
> 
> View attachment 4837663View attachment 4837664View attachment 4837665View attachment 4837666
> ...


I do remember that- other than archive's dosido- only dosi crosses around were pbb(thugpug) and dolato(in house) . I have both and the pbb is so different than the dolato, well that would be obvious with 2 different parents. The pbb is a completely purped out plant with a funky sweet smell, very fire strain all around killer bag appeal. Dolato like I said reeks of fuel and I love it. Both get you absolutely ripped. Here's my pbb-


----------



## Snowback (Feb 26, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I do remember that- other than archive's dosido- only dosi crosses around were pbb(thugpug) and dolato(in house) . I have both and the pbb is so different than the dolato, well that would be obvious with 2 different parents. The pbb is a completely purped out plant with a funky sweet smell, very fire strain all around killer bag appeal. Dolato like I said reeks of fuel and I love it. Both get you absolutely ripped. Here's my pbb-
> View attachment 4837754


Fresh coast has many PBB crosses. I have been thinking of picking up one or two. Their GG4 x PBB cross won some award.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Fresh coast has many PBB crosses. I have been thinking of picking up one or two. Their GG4 x PBB cross won some award.


My boy ran some fresh coast, think he ran their gorilla butter and it was some very nice flower


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

Bubbles Depot said:


> I'm hunting the Dolato S1s atm. Lots of pretty flowers so far, but doesn't look like there are any of the more fuelly phenos I liked from the original release. The 11 I have all smell delicious tho, so hopefully I'll find something good when it comes to smoke test time.
> View attachment 4837483


I was wondering how do you thing the platinum dolato would be? Any of the platinum strains looked iced the fuck out but also heard the platinum tends to dominate in the crosses, so can have faint nose and taste. I want to grab so many in house packs but will probably only snag 1 or 2.


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm not sure tbh, I've heard the same things about the platinum crosses so I never really looked into them.


----------



## Greenlane (Feb 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> That’s a shame. I have BCP and was excited to run it


A couple BCP phenos from IHG. One had denser larger green buds the other went more purple.


----------



## chowmein (Feb 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Trichopath isn’t messing around....
> 
> View attachment 4819154


Whats your dirt consist off?


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

Bubbles Depot said:


> I'm not sure tbh, I've heard the same things about the platinum crosses so I never really looked into them.


All the platinum I've seen have been great. I have seen a few platinum grows and the flower was very loud and had a great tasting smoke. I've said before- I've heard nothing but praise for the platinum kush breath so I'm thinking the platinum dolato might be even better than the dolato s1 they have out now. Also, those pancake crosses have been peaking my interest, just sucks that in- house is so pricey, I like to grab 2-3 packs at a time so with in house you'd be dropping $500-750, even though money isn't a issue, I can't justify paying upwards of $750 for 3 seed packs, that's just wacky.


----------



## Greenlane (Feb 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Has anyone completed the new trichopath?


No but I have also in the vault. Will follow along.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

Greenlane said:


> No but I have also in the vault. Will follow along.


That post is from a month ago, fyi


----------



## Greenlane (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That post is from a month ago, fyi


Guess he hasn’t posted an update plant looked pretty small.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

Greenlane said:


> Guess he hasn’t posted an update plant looked pretty small.


Haha I wasn't meaning to come across as a dick, just letting you know cause you could scroll back a few pages thinking the convos happened recently and realize you're commenting on a post that's a couple months old, o well. All good.
I may be wrong but I thought he posted a pic of a flowering tricopath plant, maybe not. Instagram pic of tricopath look


----------



## Greenlane (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Haha I wasn't meaning to come across as a dick, just letting you know cause you could scroll back a few pages thinking the convos happened recently and realize you're commenting on a post that's a couple months old, o well. All good.
> I may be wrong but I thought he posted a pic of a flowering tricopath plant, maybe not. Instagram pic of tricopath look


Yeah didn’t think that. Just trying to find someone who’s grown it out. Also the new pancake crosses...


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

Greenlane said:


> Yeah didn’t think that. Just trying to find someone who’s grown it out. Also the new pancake crosses...


Ya I haven't seen much about those but damn they sound yummy. The apple jax, flap jacks, hot sauce, tuffle cake and loud cake....damn


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 27, 2021)

I ran In House SUGAR CANE (slurricanexplatinum) in the 2020 outdoor season 1-10 I score a 8 clones easily also.


----------



## CCGNZ (Feb 27, 2021)

I ran In House Gen SUGAR CANE (slurricanexplatinum) in 2020 outdoor season 1-10 I give it a 8. Matured 1st wk Oct before weather craps out,not much botrytus issues, decent frost, clones well also. ccguns


----------



## Greenlane (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I haven't seen much about those but damn they sound yummy. The apple jax, flap jacks, hot sauce, tuffle cake and loud cake....damn


Ya hot sauce for terps!


----------



## Greenlane (Feb 27, 2021)

Here’s some fresh cut black cherry punch purple leaning


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 27, 2021)

Get the milk


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

Sorry to bring this up again, but wanted to see if anyone here has run blunicorn? I used the search bar and breezed thru this thread but couldn't find much info. Anyways I have access to ihg blunicorn cuts. I have been told it's a strain I'd really like(person knows my taste) and that they are fire, super gassy, frosted out plants. Think I might grab some, just wanted to check here to get some if any feedback on this strain.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 27, 2021)

Greenlane said:


> Yeah didn’t think that. Just trying to find someone who’s grown it out. Also the new pancake crosses...



If veg says anything about the end result... this one will be great. Trichopath.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 27, 2021)

Any of you guys ever mainline? I know how, scared to do it to a 20 dollar plant but fuck it. Gonna do it on the platinum gorilla I guess. That or Slurricane ix. Wonder how in house takes to a mainline.

also someone asked about my dirt. It’s happy frog and pro mix 50/50, then that’s cut down with 30-40% perlite. I feed every watering, and that’s every second to third day. Hit em good with the cal mag also. 6.7 PH. Botanicare nutes and GFF to keep the roots clean.


----------



## Greenlane (Feb 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Any of you guys ever mainline? I know how, scared to do it to a 20 dollar plant but fuck it. Gonna do it on the platinum gorilla I guess. That or Slurricane ix. Wonder how in house takes to a mainline.
> 
> also someone asked about my dirt. It’s happy frog and pro mix 50/50, then that’s cut down with 30-40% perlite. I feed every watering, and that’s every second to third day. Hit em good with the cal mag also. 6.7 PH. Botanicare nutes and GFF to keep the roots clean.


Idk but both king Sherb and black cherry punch were both quite stretchy I tend to top twice and then bend through a trellis I am to keep the canopy as level as possible ha!


----------



## grimweeder (Feb 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Any of you guys ever mainline? I know how, scared to do it to a 20 dollar plant but fuck it. Gonna do it on the platinum gorilla I guess. That or Slurricane ix. Wonder how in house takes to a mainline.
> 
> also someone asked about my dirt. It’s happy frog and pro mix 50/50, then that’s cut down with 30-40% perlite. I feed every watering, and that’s every second to third day. Hit em good with the cal mag also. 6.7 PH. Botanicare nutes and GFF to keep the roots clean.


Yes I did it the last time before this harvest I’m doing now. It was honestly better than the one I got now but tbh I needed more larf etc to make oil/hash for my dogs brain cancer this time around and wanted to jus go back to the old way to check. but il be going back to mainling next round. 

Just be careful when you bend the branches and work them a bit before actually making the bend. Roll it in your fingertips to soften the stalk etc and it will help prevent/reduce snapping. 

Practicing on older/lower branches you plan to cut off first is a good idea too. No need to let them go to waste especially if you’re not cloning them all. 

A few branches snapped on a couple of the plants I mainlined but it was my first time and it was no more than 2 on a plant, a few of which on some plants were easily fixed with some sticky tape. 
I was aiming for 8 colas per plant so a couple ended up with 6 instead. 

I’d say go for it. The plant will recover as long as your careful and don’t strip everything off completely so there’s nothing left to recover with and you can practice first. Each plant responds differently and some are easier to bend and some tougher to bend, some hate it and some love it. 

If you’re worried take it a node or 2 above where you want to train so you have an extra branch if you fuck up the first one, just in case. 

The hardest part for me was putting the holes and wire etc through the pots and figuring out the best way/place to train them in that respect but it wasn’t hard per se just harder than the rest. 

There’s a massive thread on this forum dedicated to mainling that’s worth checking out if you haven’t already. 

It’s worth it tho as I had much better results at the end compared to normal topping etc. It was also easier to manage the plants and they held their weight better and didn’t need supporting anywhere near as much. 

Goodluck with it.


----------



## Rolling_one (Feb 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> All the platinum I've seen have been great. I have seen a few platinum grows and the flower was very loud and had a great tasting smoke. I've said before- I've heard nothing but praise for the platinum kush breath so I'm thinking the platinum dolato might be even better than the dolato s1 they have out now. Also, those pancake crosses have been peaking my interest, just sucks that in- house is so pricey, I like to grab 2-3 packs at a time so with in house you'd be dropping $500-750, even though money isn't a issue, I can't justify paying upwards of $750 for 3 seed packs, that's just wacky.


Msj me, I got u


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 27, 2021)

Wonder how much my trichopath would pull if I flowered now. I don’t like to bother with a plant if it doesn’t produce a QP or more. Two months veg always gives me atleast this. The plant looks big and promising. Just wish the lowers would catch up to where I topped it. It only has a few branches TBH. I like it. Very nice structure, just far from a jungle. Maybe 8-10 “main” shoots? Then abit more once you get towards the top I dig it.

edit wish I knew more about cannabis and what it wants during flowering. I have my veg dialed in great. Hope the flower goes smooth. I’ve done this for a few years now I just worry sometimes around flower time not wanting to fuck it up.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Wonder how much my trichopath would pull if I flowered now. I don’t like to bother with a plant if it doesn’t produce a QP or more. Two months veg always gives me atleast this. The plant looks big and promising. Just wish the lowers would catch up to where I topped it. It only has a few branches TBH. I like it. Very nice structure, just far from a jungle. Maybe 8-10 “main” shoots? Then abit more once you get towards the top I dig it.
> 
> edit wish I knew more about cannabis and what it wants during flowering. I have my veg dialed in great. Hope the flower goes smooth. I’ve done this for a few years now I just worry sometimes around flower time not wanting to fuck it up.


The pic of tricopath look very nice and definitely looks like a decent yielder as well. I'd say you easily be able to pull 4 zips plus a plant if that's what your shooting for. I find if I veg long enough and flower in 5 gal fabric pots I always hit well above 4 zips a plants.


----------



## Greenlane (Feb 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Wonder how much my trichopath would pull if I flowered now. I don’t like to bother with a plant if it doesn’t produce a QP or more. Two months veg always gives me atleast this. The plant looks big and promising. Just wish the lowers would catch up to where I topped it. It only has a few branches TBH. I like it. Very nice structure, just far from a jungle. Maybe 8-10 “main” shoots? Then abit more once you get towards the top I dig it.
> 
> edit wish I knew more about cannabis and what it wants during flowering. I have my veg dialed in great. Hope the flower goes smooth. I’ve done this for a few years now I just worry sometimes around flower time not wanting to fuck it up.


Bigger the roots bigger the fruits!


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 27, 2021)

Curious of Anyone grown out the sticky glue freebies that been coming w in house orders ? Its gg4 x platinum gorilla fems ...got 2 fem of those thru insane seeds with a order of loud cake (4516x pancakes)


----------



## Snowback (Feb 28, 2021)

Is IHG only doing 2 fems per freebie pack now? It used to be 3. That's a one third loss. I know it's just freebies so I have not right to complain but compare that to, say, Cannarado, where you will get like 7 fem freebies. Oh well...


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm surprised there's not much talk on the Pancakes and project 4516 strains ihg has now. Those strains have been getting super hyped this past year- been seeing alot of chatter about those and cheetah piss strains.


----------



## Ningen (Feb 28, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Any of you guys ever mainline? I know how, scared to do it to a 20 dollar plant but fuck it. Gonna do it on the platinum gorilla I guess. That or Slurricane ix. Wonder how in house takes to a mainline.
> 
> also someone asked about my dirt. It’s happy frog and pro mix 50/50, then that’s cut down with 30-40% perlite. I feed every watering, and that’s every second to third day. Hit em good with the cal mag also. 6.7 PH. Botanicare nutes and GFF to keep the roots clean.


yep look at my previous posts they were 8 cola mainlines(1000W HPS classic w/ fox farms nutrients.)

I do 4 colas if I train and feed now w/ jack's classic nutrients (25lbs is $49.99.)
Use LM301H LED's from kingbrite. 

Measured w/ Apogee Sq-626 meter.

Maintain fieldcapacity 5.8-6.3 ph and gg


----------



## Greybush7387 (Mar 2, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Is IHG only doing 2 fems per freebie pack now? It used to be 3. That's a one third loss. I know it's just freebies so I have not right to complain but compare that to, say, Cannarado, where you will get like 7 fem freebies. Oh well...


Rado gives 3 or 4 never 7


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 2, 2021)

Who's got dem pancakes?


----------



## Greenlane (Mar 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Who's got dem pancakes?


I’ll probably get a pack which would you go for? I like the sound of hot sauce


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 2, 2021)

Greenlane said:


> I’ll probably get a pack which would you go for? I like the sound of hot sauce


You LIKE the sound of hot sauce strain? Who ever said that? Lol just playing man. I’m good on the chili weed personally


----------



## Greenlane (Mar 2, 2021)

Black cherry punch


----------



## Greenlane (Mar 2, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> You LIKE the sound of hot sauce strain? Who ever said that? Lol just playing man. I’m good on the chili weed personally


Sounds like it might be a really terpy strain. Looking for something unique in smell and flavour.


----------



## SlobOnMyKnob (Mar 2, 2021)

has anyone grown any jellylicious yet? Mine are about a week out of soil. And curious to see how others are looking to get an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 2, 2021)

SlobOnMyKnob said:


> has anyone grown any jellylicious yet? Mine are about a week out of soil. And curious to see how others are looking to get an idea of what to expect.


No but I can’t wait to see yours. Really looking forward to seeing people’s jelly breath crosses.

edit a good way to find stuff is search the hashtag onInstagram. Search #jellylicious


----------



## SlobOnMyKnob (Mar 2, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> No but I can’t wait to see yours. Really looking forward to seeing people’s jelly breath crosses.
> 
> edit a good way to find stuff is search the hashtag onInstagram. Search #jellylicious


I did. There is some kind of candy and makeup named that. So nothing really shows up yet. I also have some jelly breath seeds that I will be starting later.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm surprised there's not much talk on the Pancakes and project 4516 strains ihg has now. Those strains have been getting super hyped this past year- been seeing alot of chatter about those and cheetah piss strains.


I've noticed those high dollar packs don't get shown off much. Almost like most people buy them and never run them.


----------



## Railage (Mar 2, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've noticed those high dollar packs don't get shown off much. Almost like most people buy them and never run them.


Well In House has pics of his when he drops his pancake crosses (for example the platinum one coming out), in about 3 months I’m sure we’re gonna see a ton of pics of his Pancake crosses.




Dividedsky said:


> My boy ran some fresh coast, think he ran their gorilla butter and it was some very nice flower


The Gorilla Butter from them is also the “White Truffle” used in the Pancakes cross for anyone who didn’t know.


Also I’ll prob end up getting the Pancake Breath, the Platinum one coming on Thursday sounds really good tho to... fuck


----------



## AaronHernadez (Mar 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> All the platinum I've seen have been great. I have seen a few platinum grows and the flower was very loud and had a great tasting smoke. I've said before- I've heard nothing but praise for the platinum kush breath so I'm thinking the platinum dolato might be even better than the dolato s1 they have out now. Also, those pancake crosses have been peaking my interest, just sucks that in- house is so pricey, I like to grab 2-3 packs at a time so with in house you'd be dropping $500-750, even though money isn't a issue, I can't justify paying upwards of $750 for 3 seed packs, that's just wacky.


They don’t go on sale often but I think it was last fall there was a big sale with a good amount of fems and regs 40% off. I picked up Platinum Garlic (fem), Deluxe Slurbet (fem), and Slurrup (reg) came out to like 320 I think. I’m guessing the next big sale is probably 4/20? Careful to only purchase from official vendors they’ve been warning about a lot of fakes recently.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 3, 2021)

Railage said:


> The Gorilla Butter from them is also the “White Truffle” used in the Pancakes cross for anyone who didn’t know.




In House Genetics - Truffle Cake (GOLD PACK) | Deeply Rooted Seed Bank

I assume you mean this? I would definitely be in for trying this one.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 3, 2021)

Railage said:


> Well In House has pics of his when he drops his pancake crosses (for example the platinum one coming out), in about 3 months I’m sure we’re gonna see a ton of pics of his Pancake crosses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I snagged the crepes from lit farms, it's pancakes(London pound cake75 x kushmints11) x project 4516(gelato 45 x grateful puff x platinum og)..from the pics I've seen it looks absolutely fire. In house released the same exact strain calling it loud cake...they must have gotten there hands on the cuts. I've wondered how they release the same strain so close to the original breeders releasing it? I've got a feeling pancakes and project 4516 are going to be pretty big strains. Glad I got the lit farms/grandiflora original version for $160 over ihg at $250...fucking in-house. Not a big fan of berner here's some pic of the pancakes from his insta and grandiflora project 4516 from insta. They look completely iced put. Would say it worth trying a pack or 2 of these crosses before they get super hyped and they start going for ridiculous prices-


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 3, 2021)

Snowback said:


> In House Genetics - Truffle Cake (GOLD PACK) | Deeply Rooted Seed Bank
> 
> I assume you mean this? I would definitely be in for trying this one.


Ya those are it would recommend checking out lit farms on glo they have pretty much all the same crosses and they are the originals. Ihg one you'd want to check out are- flap jacks, truffle cake, loud cake, apple jax, and hot sauce.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 4, 2021)

Trichopath. Day 2 of 12/12. Not counting “flower” yet of course. Can not wait to see what she does! Took a clone Incase she’s amazing. Appears she will be. Never had fans this big. nice praying stance up top. Tent a little warm but it’ll be ok.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 5, 2021)

Slurricane IX. Wish my plants would grow faster 

Little brown spot at 6:30 and you may not be able to see the bit at about 1:15 but it’s there too. Any ideas? Calcium?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 5, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Slurricane IX. Wish my plants would grow faster
> 
> Little brown spot at 6:30 and you may not be able to see the bit at about 1:15 but it’s there too. Any ideas? Calcium?
> View attachment 4844716


They look at tad bit light, maybe cal mag even a bit of N. What type of mix are you using...promix? What veg lights? I find not watering to the the point of runoff makes my plants move in veg. Just give them what they need.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> They look at tad bit light, maybe cal mag even a bit of N. What type of mix are you using...promix? What veg lights? I find not watering to the the point of runoff makes my plants move in veg. Just give them what they need.


Promix. With a lot of perlite. Veg lights are two mars hydro ts1000 (ew I know) also I try not to water to runoff because I hate cleaning up the mess lol. I use botanicare pure blend pro. I really like the line. Botanicare cal mag. Only issue is it’s like 4-2-3 or something and my biscotti plant had a bit of phosphorus deficiency and now my trichopath has a few spots of it. Luckily I’m flipping to flower and she will get plenty of bloom phosphorus...


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 5, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Promix. With a lot of perlite. Veg lights are two mars hydro ts1000 (ew I know) also I try not to water to runoff because I hate cleaning up the mess lol. I use botanicare pure blend pro. I really like the line. Botanicare cal mag. Only issue is it’s like 4-2-3 or something and my biscotti plant had a bit of phosphorus deficiency and now my trichopath has a few spots of it. Luckily I’m flipping to flower and she will get plenty of bloom phosphorus...


Botinacare is a good line I had great results with there pro blend pro. Ya try not soaking them to much and always get rid of the runoff water, never a plants sit in a saucer full of runoff. Shop vac is a must for cleaning up runoff.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 6, 2021)

I can vouch for Botanicare's "KIND" line. It was great stuff and the girls were praying hard on it. The burn was a little dark but it might have just needed a little tweaking. SKY, how did you find the burn quality with Pure blend pro? I have been considering giving it a try.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 6, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I can vouch for Botanicare's "KIND" line. It was great stuff and the girls were praying hard on it. The burn was a little dark but it might have just needed a little tweaking. SKY, how did you find the burn quality with Pure blend pro? I have been considering giving it a try.


It was years ago but the smoke was good so ya..what I remember about the pbp line was it was super easy to use...a base and basically a few additives. Stuff is really pricey now I believe. I run Canna Terra line just base and like 2 additives- rhizotonic and cannazyme, keep it super simple. Might try athena nutes, I've seen killer results in person.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 6, 2021)

Slurricane is starting to plump up...think this cut will be going 60-65 tops-


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 6, 2021)

Just got my SUGAR CANE (slurricanexplatinum) 10pk from Seed Cellar Lst week, Buddy was going to get them for me from Tude 5pk w/CC but they're always in/out stock. Scoured every bank in US and got lucky w/Scellar only ones I know w/it in stock.ccguns


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 6, 2021)

CCGNZ said:


> Just got my SUGAR CANE (slurricanexplatinum) 10pk from Seed Cellar Lst week, Buddy was going to get them for me from Tude 5pk w/CC but they're always in/out stock. Scoured every bank in US and got lucky w/Scellar only ones I know w/it in stock.ccguns


For future seed grabs. Check some of these banks for in-house they always seemed stocked up-
Deeplyrootedseedbank.com
Harvestmutualseedbank.com
TSCnovelties.com
Neptuneseedbank.com


----------



## CCGNZ (Mar 6, 2021)

Pretty sure I hit up the first 2 you mentioned, that particular strain seems to be highly sought after. Ran it last yr for first time (1st InHouse strain actually)3 plants+about 15clones ,some differentiation of phenos 8/10 IMO.ccguns


----------



## SlobOnMyKnob (Mar 6, 2021)

Couldn’t pass these up. Guess I need another light lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 6, 2021)

SlobOnMyKnob said:


> Couldn’t pass these up. Guess I need another light lol


Nice can't wait to see everyone get these running, super stoked to see whats in store, 3 months from now will see pancakes and project 4516 pics.


----------



## SlobOnMyKnob (Mar 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice can't wait to see everyone get these running, super stoked to see whats in store, 3 months from now will see pancakes and project 4516 pics.


I consider that one too.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 6, 2021)

SlobOnMyKnob said:


> Couldn’t pass these up. Guess I need another light lol


I just ordered this one too. It looks like there will be some good feedback from multiple people coming in a few months or so...

Also, ordered this one:

Apple Jax - Heavily Connected Seeds


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 6, 2021)

Seems few on here ran the jelly breath release unfortunately. I thought it was a frosty looking son of a gun cross lol. Can’t wait to see what the trichopath does. She hardly grew any branches..... vegged for like 45 days. Topped at the end of veg. But here’s all she did...

anyone wanna talk about the plat gorilla, black cherry punch, or slurmints ix? I may pop some slurmints soon. Is it good? Plat gorilla looks to be a producer albeit not the frostiest. That’s fine. Black cherry punch, did someone say there was three phenos? Green pink and purple? What were the traits of these? Thanks friends.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 8, 2021)

Usually use a cloner but lately i was needing more spots so been using root plugs again. This slurricane ix (atg cut) is 9 days rooted and split the plug open.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 8, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> Usually use a cloner but lately i was needing more spots so been using root plugs again. This slurricane ix (atg cut) is 9 days rooted and split the plug open.View attachment 4847722


ATG that’s what’s up. Just ordered grape ape and zurple punch (inhouse) from him. His site says zkittles punch and he does a lot of inhouse so I’d assume this is zurple punch. Who knows tho. It’s all good.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Mar 8, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> ATG that’s what’s up. Just ordered grape ape and zurple punch (inhouse) from him. His site says zkittles punch and he does a lot of inhouse so I’d assume this is zurple punch. Who knows tho. It’s all good.


The cut is fire not going to lie. I wouldnt order through him again personally due to the experience the first time.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 8, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> The cut is fire not going to lie. I wouldnt order through him again personally due to the experience the first time.


Not pleased w service?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 8, 2021)

Let’s just say he twists off from time to time. He’s funny af but he does go nuts. I have had good experiences with him but I watched him chug a half liter of tequila at noon like it was water, that yields a bit of crazy.... just saying. He seems to have mixed reviews on service. I got pre teens from him so they were well established zero issues and he threw me a couple of his seed packs banana z cakes something.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Seems few on here ran the jelly breath release unfortunately. I thought it was a frosty looking son of a gun cross lol. Can’t wait to see what the trichopath does. She hardly grew any branches..... vegged for like 45 days. Topped at the end of veg. But here’s all she did...View attachment 4846245
> 
> anyone wanna talk about the plat gorilla, black cherry punch, or slurmints ix? I may pop some slurmints soon. Is it good? Plat gorilla looks to be a producer albeit not the frostiest. That’s fine. Black cherry punch, did someone say there was three phenos? Green pink and purple? What were the traits of these? Thanks friends.


BCP, the most common are the three that you mentioned. The green one is spicy and frosty. On average it is the most potent in my experience (four packs over the years with a fifth pack waiting in the fridge for a magic day). There is also a large, fluffy pink version which is the highest yielder with colorful pink "footballs" but it is susceptible to rot in my humid region and gets culled if I find it. It might be good in your region. The third one is a beautiful fruity dark purple version. It's my favorite overall. I had a perfect one but I lost it. There is also a small dense pink version which is not so common and is a low yielder. It's a fun strain to grow, which is why I keep doing it. I can almost guarantee that you will find something delicious and beautiful in each pack. The challenge, as with much of IHG, is to find something potent. But it does exist. You just need a little luck.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 9, 2021)

Snowback said:


> BCP, the most common are the three that you mentioned. The green one is spicy and frosty. On average it is the most potent in my experience (four packs over the years with a fifth pack waiting in the fridge for a magic day). There is also a large, fluffy pink version which is the highest yielder with colorful pink "footballs" but it is susceptible to rot in my humid region and gets culled if I find it. It might be good in your region. The third one is a beautiful fruity dark purple version. It's my favorite overall. I had a perfect one but I lost it. There is also a small dense pink version which is not so common and is a low yielder. It's a fun strain to grow, which is why I keep doing it. I can almost guarantee that you will find something delicious and beautiful in each pack. The challenge, as with much of IHG, is to find something potent. But it does exist. You just need a little luck.


Screenshotted and saved for information. Thanks fam. Will keep my eyes open for sure on phenos. It’s all good on potency man... I hate to admit I don’t get “super stoned”, but I don’t. Maybe all my smoke is bunk 

really want to pop two slurmints. Just don’t have room right this month unless I want to turn veg tent into flower tent because simply no room.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 9, 2021)

Just a heads up was 13 beans in my loud cake from in house that was ordered from insane, dont know if they all are 13 in em but was pleased to have 3 extra when i opened em, have 5 of em bout 10 days old will post pics soon


----------



## SlobOnMyKnob (Mar 9, 2021)

Triple oh gee said:


> Just a heads up was 13 beans in my loud cake from in house that was ordered from insane, dont know if they all are 13 in em but was pleased to have 3 extra when i opened em, have 5 of em bout 10 days old will post pics soon


I thinks it’s kinda random. 
I got 2 packs jellylicious. One had 10 one had 11. 
I got a pack of truffle cake and so did a buddy. Mine I had 11 his had 13


----------



## Snowback (Mar 9, 2021)

What were the freebies with the Truffle Cake? I have a pack on the way. I'm hoping that it's one of the ones with 13 beans


----------



## SlobOnMyKnob (Mar 10, 2021)

Snowback said:


> What were the freebies with the Truffle Cake? I have a pack on the way. I'm hoping that it's one of the ones with 13 beans


The truffle cake freebies we got was 2 fem sticky glue


----------



## Snowback (Mar 11, 2021)

Too bad he is only giving 2 fems instead of 3 these days. But oh well... the main order is what I am looking forward to. Please do pics if they prove to be worthy!


----------



## SlobOnMyKnob (Mar 11, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Too bad he is only giving 2 fems instead of 3 these days. But oh well... the main order is what I am looking forward to. Please do pics if they prove to be worthy!


I will. The sticky glue I’m going to put outside I think so might not look the best lol. But the truffle cakes I will have a lot of pics of I’m sure.


----------



## MInewgrow (Mar 11, 2021)

Slurricane, thanks to the homie @Dividedsky. Just put her in a 7 gallon pot in a few weeks she will go into flower, have like 4-5 clones to pick one for a mom plant.


----------



## canope (Mar 11, 2021)

What's a heavy-ish yielding in-house genetic? I'm looking at Slurricane, any other recos?


----------



## SlobOnMyKnob (Mar 11, 2021)

canope said:


> What's a heavy-ish yielding in-house genetic? I'm looking at Slurricane, any other recos?


I read a lot of people say dolato was a pretty heavy yielder for them. That was part of what had me try the jellylicious (dolato x jelly breath). I am hoping to get some dolato leaners for yield.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Mar 12, 2021)

Anyone run snow flurry? Hard to find any pictures of it.

Or i think Im gonna go with tricopath


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 13, 2021)

Trichopath. Not thrilled with it. It’s my fault. Should’ve trained it better early on. Should have topped earlier and far more. Also plant is one of the least smelling this point in its life I’ve ever had... we will see.


----------



## cannapotimus (Mar 13, 2021)

Does anyone know if the sour apple in house used in the appleicious is the same as alien genetics? C99xsour diesel I think?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 13, 2021)

Alien tech throws sour apple phenos in all it’s crosses. I have a cut of alien og that is sour apple candy terps.


----------



## cannapotimus (Mar 13, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Alien tech throws sour apple phenos in all it’s crosses. I have a cut of alien og that is sour apple candy terps.


That’s exactly what I’m looking for. I’ve got a pack of apple jacks in their way and and debating on appleicious as well. Did the flavour come through on the smoke?


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 14, 2021)

cannapotimus said:


> That’s exactly what I’m looking for. I’ve got a pack of apple jacks in their way and and debating on appleicious as well. Did the flavour come through on the smoke?


Yes, it’s slightly less intense than the smell but it’s very obvious. Unlike many strains that your told smell or taste a certain way then you struggle to find it, I wasn’t told anything and was surprised to find these terps! It will eventually find itself crossed to mandala #1.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Mar 14, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Trichopath. Not thrilled with it. It’s my fault. Should’ve trained it better early on. Should have topped earlier and far more. Also plant is one of the least smelling this point in its life I’ve ever had... we will see.
> View attachment 4852127


Plant looks healthy. How many times did you top it?


----------



## Bowser1226 (Mar 14, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> Plant looks healthy. How many times did you top it?


And what size is the pot?


----------



## Ganjihad (Mar 14, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Yes, it’s slightly less intense than the smell but it’s very obvious. Unlike many strains that your told smell or taste a certain way then you struggle to find it, I wasn’t told anything and was surprised to find these terps! It will eventually find itself crossed to mandala #1.



I grew krystalica and Mandala #1. Mandela was far better in my opinion, and it did have a musty almost appleish smell to it.
I was going to get more seeds but I thought Mandala want out of business.
They were/are an underrated company, their satori had really good reviews too, but I never grew that one.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 14, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> And what size is the pot?


5 gallon pot. Having to water every day. PITA. Feeding...1800ppm. Only topped once. The middle side beaches shot straight up.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Mar 15, 2021)

Callz said:


> Anyone know where to get Terple from? Yes, seedcellar has it, but its not an option for me. All the trusted sites are out of stock. I was looking for a tropicana cookies cross. omni has some crosses but i prefer just to get fem seeds.


Is there an issue with seed cellar ?


----------



## SlobOnMyKnob (Mar 16, 2021)

i0dineAlf said:


> Is there an issue with seed cellar ?


Not that I am aware of. They are about an hour from where I live, so I can go pick up whatever I want from there in person.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 16, 2021)

Trichopath pretty lanky as you can see. Appears this one will be shaped like the photo inhouse put up of it. Aka not the best yielder. We will see. I should have lollipopped all the bottom nodes and just left where I topped it at. Ah well. Next time maybe.

Edit too late to super crop those branches? damn this plant is a bit taller than my other two plants. Diff strains


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 16, 2021)

The best IHG pheno I've grown out yet was a reg freebie of Apricot Jelly, but I failed to keep a clone. I got a pretty nice blueberry out of the Grape Marmalade fems, but it didn't smell or taste like grape so I didn't keep it. My Platinum Kush Breath fems didn't yield a keeper but I crossed it to Wedding Cake x Jungle Cake and I've found some pretty good phenos in that. Think I'm gonna pick up the new Black Cherry Slurp regs instead of Applelicious. I read that Kush Mints 11 is prone to herms and nanners so I might stay away from those Pancakes crosses myself.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 16, 2021)

Had to fix the trichopath. Couldn’t deal with the wonky shape It previously had. Trust me. Looks stupid today. Will look nice tomorrow.
Those damn branches were a foot taller than the rest of my canopy... trichopath can hella stretch, though the dinner plate sized indica looking leaves in veg sure fooled me for what the plant would do. Thought it would be a bit shorter.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 16, 2021)

It's true. I did Animal Cookies x Kush Mints11 and there were a few balls that had to be dealt with. It wasn't too much of a problem and the clones were clean. 
In regards to the comment about the freebie being your best, my 3 freebies of "tart pops" are looking and smelling extremely promising so far. Pics to come later if they turn out to be worth the effort.


----------



## SlobOnMyKnob (Mar 16, 2021)

I have had terrible luck with their freebies seem to be smaller green seeds. 
had 80% germ on jellylicious and 100% on truffle Cake so I was happy with those. But the 4 house mix I got only 1 popped. And the 2 sticky glue one got a small root and then died and the other didn’t pop. Cant really complain being they were free though.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 17, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Trichopath. Not thrilled with it. It’s my fault. Should’ve trained it better early on. Should have topped earlier and far more. Also plant is one of the least smelling this point in its life I’ve ever had... we will see.
> View attachment 4852127


9


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 17, 2021)

It's OK bro i believe in her, rock her out don't count her out! I am thinking of running her soon


----------



## Shrekster (Mar 17, 2021)

Has anyone flowered out the pre98 bubba x platinum?? I have quite a few almost ready for flower, curious what to expect! Thanks


----------



## Snowback (Mar 17, 2021)

SlobOnMyKnob said:


> I have had terrible luck with their freebies seem to be smaller green seeds.
> had 80% germ on jellylicious and 100% on truffle Cake so I was happy with those. But the 4 house mix I got only 1 popped. And the 2 sticky glue one got a small root and then died and the other didn’t pop. Cant really complain being they were free though.


That's a bit of a bummer but I'm glad that your Truffle Cake all came up. I have that one coming in the mail. Please do pics of them when and if able. We should have a few nice reviews over the coming months of his "pancake" crosses.


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Mar 18, 2021)

Received some mail today 

Cheers
CCG


----------



## Snowback (Mar 18, 2021)

Oooh, 3 Sticky Glue fems. It seems that there are usually only 2. Nice score. I've never heard of Think Tank before.


----------



## Ns950641 (Mar 18, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Trichopath. Not thrilled with it. It’s my fault. Should’ve trained it better early on. Should have topped earlier and far more. Also plant is one of the least smelling this point in its life I’ve ever had... we will see.
> View attachment 4852127


i put one in flower just to get a glimpse before i drop 21 more of em and my pheno could be a visual twin to yours. It stretched 3x easily at flip. its now a bit further in flower and super frosty but no smell sadly. hopefully with 21 more ill find something more terpy. lights are out now but ill try to snap a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 19, 2021)

Ns950641 said:


> i put one in flower just to get a glimpse before i drop 21 more of em and my pheno could be a visual twin to yours. It stretched 3x easily at flip. its now a bit further in flower and super frosty but no smell sadly. hopefully with 21 more ill find something more terpy. lights are out now but ill try to snap a pic tomorrow.


Never had a plant stretch like this trichopath did. Curious to see yours. Thanks man.


----------



## AnonymousChucker (Mar 19, 2021)

My current line-up...


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Mar 19, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Oooh, 3 Sticky Glue fems. It seems that there are usually only 2. Nice score. I've never heard of Think Tank before.


It's an Instagram bank, but the breeder recommends. It only took a week to receive. 
I also ordered sMACKin but it doesn't arrive for a bit.





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com




Cheers
CCG


----------



## Ns950641 (Mar 19, 2021)

She doesn’t look her best right now since I got a late start with the uv bulbs also had a problem with the blumats a couple weeks ago that pretty much ruined another plant but now my medical procedures are done and over with and I’m trying to get back on top of everything haha


----------



## Railage (Mar 19, 2021)

12 in the Cake N Cream



Did anyone ever run the Platinum Mystery freebie? I think they came with the MacDaddy, I wanna know what that damn mystery is..


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 19, 2021)

Canadain Closet Gardener said:


> Received some mail today
> View attachment 4857000
> Cheers
> CCG


Nice pickup , i grabbed the loudcake and got the same sticky glue freebies, wasnt sure if theyd both pop cause one was funky but both are up and healthy in solos


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 19, 2021)

How much would In House original lines be worth now? 

He has all these new higher prices, it's amazing the newer growers did all this.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 19, 2021)

Got any of the pkm crosses?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 19, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4857830
> 
> How much would In House original lines be worth now?
> 
> He has all these new higher prices, it's amazing the newer growers did all this.


Yea my IHG stash looks like this. I got 3 black cherry pie bx1 and 3 MOAB and a rainbow cookies white cherry pie, animal pie..and thats all i could think of from memory!

Didnt u test bcp bx1?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 19, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Yea my IHG stash looks like this. I got 3 black cherry pie bx1 and 3 MOAB and a rainbow cookies white cherry pie, animal pie..and thats all i could think of from memory!
> 
> Didnt u test bcp bx1?


Yup theloudreserve and I did back in the day. It might have been on this forum or ThcFarmer..


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 19, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Yup theloudreserve and I did back in the day. It might have been on this forum or ThcFarmer..


Almost positive thats ur display pic to lol.

Bcp bx1 was stupid nice. Cant wait to dip back in those bcp crosses and packs. Not surprised the black cherry punch is popular.

No way in shit im buying anything recent lol..

What a fkin joke

Im here for the old packs


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 19, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Almost positive thats ur display pic to lol.
> 
> Bcp bx1 was stupid nice. Cant wait to dip back in those bcp crosses and packs. Not surprised the black cherry punch is popular.
> 
> ...


Yes and Yes. People think Im and asshole in these threads. I just don't value the same what they hold dear to there hearts since they jumped into cannabis 2018 afterwards..


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 19, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Yes and Yes. People think Im and asshole in these threads. I just don't value the same what they hold dear to there hearts since they jumped into cannabis 2018 afterwards..


I feel ya bud!


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 19, 2021)

Just popped 15 beans of Candy Breath (Candyland x Jelly Breath Bx1) Regs and had 15/15 germ. I threw away the two slowest germinating ones because I only had room for 24 plants total and I had popped 11 Mythic Mints from Umami Seed Co before hand. I have heard nothing but good things about Candyland so I'm gonna be looking for a sativa dom Candyland leaner if I can find it. This is my first pheno hunt so it's gonna get messy


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 19, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Just popped 15 beans of Candy Breath (Candyland x Jelly Breath Bx1) Regs and had 15/15 germ. I threw away the two slowest germinating ones because I only had room for 24 plants total and I had popped 11 Mythic Mints from Umami Seed Co before hand. I have heard nothing but good things about Candyland so I'm gonna be looking for a sativa dom Candyland leaner if I can find it. This is my first pheno hunt so it's gonna get messy


Never pheno hunted before man but I’m considering it. I hate spending all that money on good seeds just to be able to have room for four of them max every three-four months with no breaks. Been thinking about doing a whole tent of one strain and taking clones of them all and keeping the best one(s). I guess that’s how it’s done. Hope it goes good man. Throw some pics up. Always love to see jelly breath crosses. It was one I only ever heard of, never even tried it. Growing some trichopath now. Can’t wait.

edit at the rate I’m growing (which honestly is a steady rate) it’ll take me ten years to use my four or five packsof inhouse beans lol. Man with inhouse not yielding too well, come on it is what it is.... I may be better off running eight smaller ones instead of trying to make four monsters.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 20, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Just popped 15 beans of Candy Breath (Candyland x Jelly Breath Bx1) Regs and had 15/15 germ. I threw away the two slowest germinating ones because I only had room for 24 plants total and I had popped 11 Mythic Mints from Umami Seed Co before hand. I have heard nothing but good things about Candyland so I'm gonna be looking for a sativa dom Candyland leaner if I can find it. This is my first pheno hunt so it's gonna get messy


 Never throw away plants in a group before a round. You might find a winner in the slow starts.


----------



## Clegit97 (Mar 20, 2021)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Just randomly scooped a pack of Hanger 18. Never heard of it before but definitely into a Platinum x Allen Wrench cross. As much as I give IHG shit, when I finally think I'm out, they pull me back in.


Years late but how was it ? Seen a pack of it for sale was thinking about grabbing it


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2021)

Has anyone ran blunicorn? I'm picking up 20 cuts of it next week. It's a pheno hunted fire cut. This person knows my taste and says I will love the blunicorn.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 21, 2021)

My friend is doing it currently. It's too early to give any feedback though. His are from seed.


----------



## TheHouseOfGreen420 (Mar 22, 2021)

Yo, any1 run the Goliath strains or the slurimint x, looking for decent yielder.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 22, 2021)

So... uh.... yeah...

I just checked the tracking on my order of TRUFFLE CAKE seeds and they are currently in France. Near Paris. I'd sure like to know htf that happened!


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 22, 2021)

Snowback said:


> So... uh.... yeah...
> 
> I just checked the tracking on my order of TRUFFLE CAKE seeds and they are currently in France. Near Paris. I'd sure like to know htf that happened!


Lol I’m assuming you’re in America? Good luck brother. They’re out there. Trust me. Without a doubt. They are in FACT somewhere..... Godspeed


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

Snowback said:


> So... uh.... yeah...
> 
> I just checked the tracking on my order of TRUFFLE CAKE seeds and they are currently in France. Near Paris. I'd sure like to know htf that happened!


I'm guessing you ordered from attitude? Also there's alot better options to order seeds from if your in the US. US banks are fast and reliable and have better strains that aren't all out of stock. 
Also if it's in France that's a bit weird if there supposed to be going to the US, who knows maybe it's a stop over from the royal mail, assuming your ordered from attitude.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 22, 2021)

Anyone know why this Slurricane IX back right corner is being such a wussy to light? Taco leaves. Clones and younger smaller plants are doing just fine under a single mars ts1000. I have two. Should’ve seen the Slurricane with both on.... tent is 32x32. Lights at the top. Black cherry punch bottom right plant with big fans and bottom left plant is platinum gorilla. They’re two weeks younger. Looking most forward to the Slurricane ix but it’s being finicky which wasn’t the case last time I ran it....


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 23, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone know why this Slurricane IX back right corner is being such a wussy to light? Taco leaves. Clones and younger smaller plants are doing just fine under a single mars ts1000. I have two. Should’ve seen the Slurricane with both on.... tent is 32x32. Lights at the top. Black cherry punch bottom right plant with big fans and bottom left plant is platinum gorilla. They’re two weeks younger. Looking most forward to the Slurricane ix but it’s being finicky which wasn’t the case last time I ran it....
> View attachment 4860471


Hot soil mix


----------



## Autofire (Mar 23, 2021)

Can anybody recommend a heavy yielding fast flowering IHG strain?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Promix. With a lot of perlite. Veg lights are two mars hydro ts1000 (ew I know) also I try not to water to runoff because I hate cleaning up the mess lol. I use botanicare pure blend pro. I really like the line. Botanicare cal mag. Only issue is it’s like 4-2-3 or something and my biscotti plant had a bit of phosphorus deficiency and now my trichopath has a few spots of it. Luckily I’m flipping to flower and she will get plenty of bloom phosphorus...


Ditch the botanicare calmag. It has some additive that negates the Beneficial microbes. I think it's iron mtda or something like that. I believe I read that here on RIU somewhere, but I'd have to look it up to be sure. 

I was having similar results using the botanicare calmag with fox farm ocean forest soil. I ended up switching to general organics calmag and had better results.

Its weird that botanicare would sell that formula of calmag considering they're a organic based fertilizer. The pure blend pro does give good results in the flavor department.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 23, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ditch the botanicare calmag. It has some additive that negates the Beneficial microbes. I think it's iron mtda or something like that. I believe I read that here on RIU somewhere, but I'd have to look it up to be sure.
> 
> edit grabbed a bottle of bush doctor cal mag from the garden shop for 20 Bucks. Appreciate the help again. Not doing anything different to this Slurricane than the rest of my plants and 4 inch clones taking the light better than the decent sized Slurricane.
> I was having similar results using the botanicare calmag with fox farm ocean forest soil. I ended up switching to general organics calmag and had better results.
> ...


Thanks for that info man, I’ll check grab a bottle of the fox farms cal mag


----------



## Snowback (Mar 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm guessing you ordered from attitude? Also there's alot better options to order seeds from if your in the US. US banks are fast and reliable and have better strains that aren't all out of stock.
> Also if it's in France that's a bit weird if there supposed to be going to the US, who knows maybe it's a stop over from the royal mail, assuming your ordered from attitude.


No, it was from Heavily Connected in Arizona. There is no reason that they should be anywhere near Europe. The USPS screwed the pooch hard this time. I hope they are on their way back by now but it would be a couple days before they would get back, IF they are even coming back! 

I ordered seeds once from the UK and the service was so bad that it soured me toward ever doing it again. And I only got 8 seeds in my pack. Not a good experience.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 23, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Lol I’m assuming you’re in America? Good luck brother. They’re out there. Trust me. Without a doubt. They are in FACT somewhere..... Godspeed


Thanks. We shall see....


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 23, 2021)

Snowback said:


> No, it was from Heavily Connected in Arizona. There is no reason that they should be anywhere near Europe. The USPS screwed the pooch hard this time. I hope they are on their way back by now but it would be a couple days before they would get back, IF they are even coming back!
> 
> I ordered seeds once from the UK and the service was so bad that it soured me toward ever doing it again. And I only got 8 seeds in my pack. Not a good experience.


Ya WTF dude! That is some strange shit, I'd hit up heavily connected then


----------



## Ns950641 (Mar 24, 2021)

so i was gonna pick up a pack of the slurricane #7 bx1 seeds but theyre sold out now. however they have both slurricane and slurricane IX which one should i pick up?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 24, 2021)

Ns950641 said:


> so i was gonna pick up a pack of the slurricane #7 bx1 seeds but theyre sold out now. however they have both slurricane and slurricane IX which one should i pick up?


You could could go for the ogkb v2.1 IX as well, I have that one and a few people have ran it on here and it fire. It's a slurricane x.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 24, 2021)

Ordered seeds from an American bank and then you're seeds go to France- ya never heard of that one, maybe they used you order to launder some money $$$, lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 24, 2021)

That sounds like some fuckery to me, perhaps it’s residual from removing all the sorting machines?!


----------



## Railage (Mar 24, 2021)

Snowback said:


> No, it was from Heavily Connected in Arizona. There is no reason that they should be anywhere near Europe. The USPS screwed the pooch hard this time. I hope they are on their way back by now but it would be a couple days before they would get back, IF they are even coming back!
> 
> I ordered seeds once from the UK and the service was so bad that it soured me toward ever doing it again. And I only got 8 seeds in my pack. Not a good experience.


Hopefully they come to you, at least they had a neat journey, been to Paris and back and then popped and grown wherever you are.

I’ve never been to Paris but dem seeds have.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ordered seeds from an American bank and then you're seeds go to France- ya never heard of that one, maybe they used you order to launder some money $$$, lol.


Heh heh... I did come up with some conspiracy theories. It could even be that he simply mixed up the tracking numbers and some dude in France has my tracking number. Who can say? But what I can say is that Truffle Cake is sold out everywhere so if they are gone then I am out of luck. Murphy's law Truffle Cake will turn out to be elite fire!


----------



## Snowback (Mar 24, 2021)

Railage said:


> Hopefully they come to you, at least they had a neat journey, been to Paris and back and then popped and grown wherever you are.
> 
> I’ve never been to Paris but dem seeds have.


It's a pretty nice city. I'd recommend a visit if you are ever able. A lot of dog poo on the streets though. My gf of the time stepped in the deepest pile. It actually went over the top of her shoe.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 24, 2021)

Snowback said:


> No, it was from Heavily Connected in Arizona. There is no reason that they should be anywhere near Europe. The USPS screwed the pooch hard this time. I hope they are on their way back by now but it would be a couple days before they would get back, IF they are even coming back!
> 
> I ordered seeds once from the UK and the service was so bad that it soured me toward ever doing it again. And I only got 8 seeds in my pack. Not a good experience.


In 2019, or early 2020, I sent a package to Canada via usps. Shit went to Berlin, Germany . Luckily the Germans know how to read and sent it to its correct destination.

Like you said, how do they fuck it up that hard?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 24, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Heh heh... I did come up with some conspiracy theories. It could even be that he simply mixed up the tracking numbers and some dude in France has my tracking number. Who can say? But what I can say is that Truffle Cake is sold out everywhere so if they are gone then I am out of luck. Murphy's law Truffle Cake will turn out to be elite fire!


Snag the lit farms crepes if you don't get it, it pancakes(London pound cake75 x kushmints11) x project 4516. Probably even more of a heater.


----------



## chowmein (Mar 24, 2021)

Does anybody know what strains are in the 5 mixed pack promo they have going on?


----------



## chowmein (Mar 24, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Yes, it’s slightly less intense than the smell but it’s very obvious. Unlike many strains that your told smell or taste a certain way then you struggle to find it, I wasn’t told anything and was surprised to find these terps! It will eventually find itself crossed to mandala #1.


Mandala??


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 25, 2021)

@We Can Make Sandwiches



It's amazing how people go crazy after this breeder made Slurricane.

This is some of his earliest work. @We Can Make Sandwiches.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2021)

chowmein said:


> Mandala??







__





Mandala #1 - Mandala Seeds


THE #1 OUTDOOR CHOICE FOR THE NORTH Mandala #1 is a good choice if you are aiming for a quick crop with a sativa effect. We recommend this strain especial



www.mandalaseeds.com


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 25, 2021)

Slurricane IX. Back right corner. Did some heavy defoliation and Lst. Very important with the wonky shapes inhouse can produce plant wise, IMO. Won’t ever run inhouse again untrained. Lesson learned with the trichopath.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Mar 25, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Slurricane IX. Back right corner. Did some heavy defoliation and Lst. Very important with the wonky shapes inhouse can produce plant wise, IMO. Won’t ever run inhouse again untrained. Lesson learned with the trichopath.
> View attachment 4862481


I train and defoliate all my plants regardless of the breeder. The only ones that I don't train a lot are really short fat bushy ones that won't get tall.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Snag the lit farms crepes if you don't get it, it pancakes(London pound cake75 x kushmints11) x project 4516. Probably even more of a heater.


I appreciate the suggestion but it was actually the Gorilla Butter side of the cross that I was/am most interested in. I have wanted to do a Peanut Butter Breath cross for a long time and Gorilla Butter is one of the best. But if I have to get something else, I will take your suggestion into consideration. Thanks!


----------



## Railage (Mar 25, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I appreciate the suggestion but it was actually the Gorilla Butter side of the cross that I was/am most interested in. I have wanted to do a Peanut Butter Breath cross for a long time and Gorilla Butter is one of the best. But if I have to get something else, I will take your suggestion into consideration. Thanks!


Bro have you looked at all the Fresh Coast Seed Co stuff that’s still available? Tons of Gorilla Butter crosses.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 26, 2021)

Ordered a presale pack of jelly pancakes last night, jelly breath x pancakes. See what the pancake hype is all about


----------



## Snowback (Mar 26, 2021)

Railage said:


> Bro have you looked at all the Fresh Coast Seed Co stuff that’s still available? Tons of Gorilla Butter crosses.


Indeed I have. I almost bought the original beans of Gorilla Butter but I slacked for too long. Then it went on to win the Michigan Cup or whatever cup it was and I was kicking myself.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 26, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Ordered a presale pack of jelly pancakes last night, jelly breath x pancakes. See what the pancake hype is all about


My buddy sent me a link from a place in Oklahoma that is selling a cut of some special Jellybreath for $10,000 each! I think they may be called "beleaf" and they sell cuts for various prices. The Jellybreath was in their most expensive category. My point for mentioning this is that hopefully you find something nice in that pack.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Mar 26, 2021)

Snowback said:


> My buddy sent me a link from a place in Oklahoma that is selling a cut of some special Jellybreath for $10,000 each! I think they may be called "beleaf" and they sell cuts for various prices. The Jellybreath was in their most expensive category. My point for mentioning this is that hopefully you find something nice in that pack.


I have faith also the parents seem too good not to end up with something nice although i have not seen much of the pancakes


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 27, 2021)

About to throw this cunt in the trash. Flushed it, still looking like dog shit
Back right Slurricane ix. What the fucks wrong with it? He’ll what ain’t...?

Edit sorry for the language. I am very angry the plant I am most excited for is taking a downhill spiral. Fast. I’ve grown the Slurricane before and man was it easy going..... this ones hating me. I flushed with 2g water. I’m just gonna give low veg feed with cal mag from here on and stop trying to push them.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 27, 2021)

You have a problem with your mix or your environment. Those other plants don't look healthy either.

I suggest using a good compost+ewc in your mix if you haven't already. Don't feed anything else.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 27, 2021)

Also, what light schedule are you using? If it's 24 hours, back it off to 18/6. They really need a break or you will starve out your soil rhizosphere.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 27, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Also, what light schedule are you using? If it's 24 hours, back it off to 18/6. They really need a break or you will starve out your soil rhizosphere.


Keeping it pretty simple. 18/6 schedule, botanicare pure blend pro veg, cal mag, southern ag GFF, mammoth p. Ph 6.5. They’re raised up, not sitting in runoff....
When I transplanted these a few days ago, I did add one drop of clone x to the water......
second variable I can come up with is my RH is very low. 25-30.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Keeping it pretty simple. 18/6 schedule, botanicare pure blend pro veg, cal mag, southern ag GFF, mammoth p. Ph 6.5. They’re raised up, not sitting in runoff....
> When I transplanted these a few days ago, I did add one drop of clone x to the water......
> second variable I can come up with is my RH is very low. 25-30.


Definitely fix the RH. Since you're using bottled nutrients it's going to be hard to say what shape the medium is in. Someone else will have to chime in there, I only do organics because for me there is less room for unknowns.

It's been 20 years since I've run Botanicare.  

What's your water like? Anything weird in it like excess Chlorine or Chloramine?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 27, 2021)

One more thing. What temperature is the actual root zone at the bottom of the pot?


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 27, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> One more thing. What temperature is the actual root zone at the bottom of the pot?


Humidity not as bad as I thought. 41% humid at top and bottom of pots, 72 degrees F at root zone.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 27, 2021)

While we are here... black cherry punch. Really love the smells so early. Unfortunately i hsbe these brown edges. cal mag?


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Mar 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> About to throw this cunt in the trash. Flushed it, still looking like dog shit
> Back right Slurricane ix. What the fucks wrong with it? He’ll what ain’t...?
> 
> Edit sorry for the language. I am very angry the plant I am most excited for is taking a downhill spiral. Fast. I’ve grown the Slurricane before and man was it easy going..... this ones hating me. I flushed with 2g water. I’m just gonna give low veg feed with cal mag from here on and stop trying to push them.


I might guess a couple of things but this are simply guesses. For one I thought I saw a few pages back that your ppm were 1800. That is a little high and might be blocking out some nutrients or causing stress. Others can probably chime in that run there's higher, but mine is usually around 1000-1100 with an EC at about 1.5 or so. Depending on the scale you are using it sounds like you are around 2.5 to 3 EC which is pretty high, I always thought you shouldn't be much higher that 2 EC. When I ran mine higher I noticed most In House strains that I was running was not as happy as others. ppms are tough though cause it's not so much what the number is as what it is in the water that is making the number so high, some things won't stress a plant as much as others. Are you using a RO filter for your water?


Also there is the law of minimum which could be a problem for it.

"Law of minimum:
According to Carl Sprengel who developed this principle, the laws of minimum merely state that plant growth is not determined by total resources available, but by the scarcest resource. This means that while your plant may have abundant sources of Nitrogen, Phosphorus, or Potassium, your plants may lack micro nutrients such as Boron, Molybedenum, Calcium, Magnesium, and others thus inhibiting and stunting growth limiting your plants full potential."

While you may be giving it enough of most of the things it needs, you may be missing some trace minerals that the plant requires to process the N,P,K and Cal Mag. I'm not that familiar with Boatanicare stuff now but I think that their Liquid Karma might help you some if this is a problem. If I remember correctly it contains seaweed which should have some of the stuff you might be missing.

Hope you figure it out though.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 27, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I might guess a couple of things but this are simply guesses. For one I thought I saw a few pages back that your ppm were 1800. That is a little high and might be blocking out some nutrients or causing stress. Others can probably chime in that run there's higher, but mine is usually around 1000-1100 with an EC at about 1.5 or so. Depending on the scale you are using it sounds like you are around 2.5 to 3 EC which is pretty high, I always thought you shouldn't be much higher that 2 EC. When I ran mine higher I noticed most In House strains that I was running was not as happy as others. ppms are tough though cause it's not so much what the number is as what it is in the water that is making the number so high, some things won't stress a plant as much as others. Are you using a RO filter for your water?
> 
> 
> Also there is the law of minimum which could be a problem for it.
> ...


Thank you for the thoughts. You know, these in veg im actually only feeding 900-1000ppm. I got to thinking. This is duh. Plants were great before I did too extreme defoliation, apparently. I removed about half the plant from those two in the back..... maybe stripped too much. Too many wounds, plants sad?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2021)

If you're in soil then I think anything over 800ppm is way too strong.

I typically run between 600-700 ppm in coco. 

Never follow the dosage given on those bottles, they're way too high.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 27, 2021)

You could also consider taking a "rescue" clone or two. That way you can give it another shot if you decide to chuck the original plant.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 27, 2021)

A couple posters have been asking lately about a higher producing choice from IHG. IHG are not normally known for being high yielding, but this one looks half decent:

In house genetics TM on Instagram: “Platinum gorilla grown by @van_313 this was taken at 60 days and is a cross of gorilla glue 4 x platinum (uw hashplant x perma frost) if…”


----------



## 517redeye (Mar 30, 2021)

Cherry Tahoe


----------



## chowmein (Mar 30, 2021)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I've got about 10 days left on my Crystal Cookies 1st run. Very happy with the appearance and frostiness. Not impressed by what looks to be shaping up to be a small yield. Of course the true test will be a few weeks after harvest.
> 
> I have another IHG cookies cross coming down the pike. White Animal (white lotus x animal cookies) that will get flowered in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I really want to try the black cherry pie and mother of all cherries strains from IHG. Im happy enough to try more of their gear.


hey bro have any more seeds of that cross preferably like 5 snow lotus has really good crosses.


----------



## chowmein (Mar 30, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you


----------



## chowmein (Mar 30, 2021)

Does anybody know what strains are in the 5 mixed pack promo in house genetics have going on?


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 30, 2021)

chowmein said:


> Does anybody know what strains are in the 5 mixed pack promo in house genetics have going on?


Where’s that at?


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 30, 2021)

Jelly breath X Gushers


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 30, 2021)

Loud cakes (project 4516 X pancakes) about ready for transplant into 5 gallons


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 30, 2021)

Sticky glue(gg4 X platinum gorilla) triple og (ookb X tahoe og) fig id update my igh stuff will keep updated as they start flower in 30 days or so


----------



## Snowback (Mar 31, 2021)

Respect for recycling buckets.


----------



## Aheadatime (Apr 1, 2021)

Ordered a couple packs of Buttermilk Biscuits (pancakes x gelatti) from Brotanical Gardens. Anyone ever use this seed bank before?


----------



## scottelaxe (Apr 2, 2021)

Oh yeah, many times. You'll get freebies most of the time if you ask for them. Gonna grab some Flap Jacks myself. Crosses sound nice.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 2, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> In 2019, or early 2020, I sent a package to Canada via usps. Shit went to Berlin, Germany . Luckily the Germans know how to read and sent it to its correct destination.
> 
> Like you said, how do they fuck it up that hard?


Well, they finally came. The French, to their credit, sent them back pretty quickly. The whole thing took 15 days from start to finish, but the PRECIOUS Truffle Cakes have arrived. That's what matters, since they quickly sold out everywhere. I hope it's worth the hype.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 2, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Well, they finally came. The French, to their credit, sent them back pretty quickly. The whole thing took 15 days from start to finish, but the PRECIOUS Truffle Cakes have arrived. That's what matters, since they quickly sold out everywhere. I hope it's worth the hype.


It was pretty funny when Ze Germans got my package...addressed and postal coded correctly for Canada...but they just scratched out what they hand wrote and put

K A N A D A !

hey it got here...grown a few and will grow a few more


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 2, 2021)

Platinum Kush breath Remix. Grown by me. Bred by in-house Genetics.


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 2, 2021)

Platinum kush breath remix pheno #2


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 2, 2021)

Platinum kush breath remix.


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 2, 2021)

Platinum kush breath remix chillin in the light.


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 2, 2021)

Just a bud of that fire, fire, platinum kush breath remix!


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 2, 2021)

hallucinating off that platinum kush remix. Vibes!!!


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 2, 2021)

That Platinum kush breath is looking like Kellogg's Frosties!!!!


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 2, 2021)

I understand why they called it kush breath, it literally stinks like Stanky Dog breath! Very very strong it almost made me sick 3 times when i was harvesting it!


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 2, 2021)

I just want to big up in house genetics!!!! Platinum kush breath remix was a lovely plant to grow. It was my best yet! No problems at all. Green leaves all the way through. From seed to harvest.


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 2, 2021)

Unbelievable trichrome production! So frosty it's nearly Glowing!!!


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 2, 2021)

i left it so long it started to push out new white pistols, that's how i knew i needed to harvest straight away. the trichomes were mostly cloudy and it had a dank dank stanky smell. I don't believe the seeds are available anymore. It's a very rare dank strain. I hope you guys enjoy the photos as much as i do. And no it's not mouldy. It has been tested in labs and it returned at 34% THC. It's just really Frosty. Peace!


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 2, 2021)

I hope the owner of in house genetics can see my pictures and they use them  it's was a honour to grow it!


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 2, 2021)

i cannot believe how frosty the leaves are!


----------



## Northeastbudz (Apr 2, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> i cannot believe how frosty the leaves are! View attachment 4869253


Why the hell do you have to spam the thread like this man


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 2, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Well, they finally came. The French, to their credit, sent them back pretty quickly. The whole thing took 15 days from start to finish, but the PRECIOUS Truffle Cakes have arrived. That's what matters, since they quickly sold out everywhere. I hope it's worth the hype.


Told you they were somewhere man


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 2, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Why the hell do you have to spam the thread like this man


Dudes just excited man it’s all good. It happens. Dudes proud to be growing the best he’s ever had and I don’t blame him. Inhouse rocks for a homegrower!


----------



## Northeastbudz (Apr 2, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Dudes just excited man it’s all good. It happens. Dudes proud to be growing the best he’s ever had and I don’t blame him. Inhouse rocks for a homegrower!


Your right i didn't mean to come off as a dick and apologize if I did


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 2, 2021)

You guys know hes growing platinum kush breath?? outstanding


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 3, 2021)

Sorry guys I deleted a few of my posts I was just a bit excited


----------



## Northeastbudz (Apr 3, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> Sorry guys I deleted a few of my posts I was just a bit excited


Its all good. great job man, they came out great.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 3, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> Sorry guys I deleted a few of my posts I was just a bit excited


Ya you know you can put all your pics on 1 post right? For instance I could throw of 5+ pics on this post. I don't know what the limit is, I think like 8 or so to a post.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 3, 2021)

Trichopath on the left. Biscotti on the right. New rig. HLG600R. Found a guy on Craigslist with this 4x4 for 50 bucks. Definitely softened the blow of the $700 dollar light.... no it didn’t.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 4, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Told you they were somewhere man


I was kinda hoping that there would be a French Customs stamp on the envelope. It would have made a nice thing to stick on the fridge. But alas...


----------



## Snowback (Apr 4, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> Sorry guys I deleted a few of my posts I was just a bit excited


You keep right on posting. Bud porn pics are the best posts!


----------



## Snowback (Apr 4, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Trichopath on the left. Biscotti on the right. New rig. HLG600R. Found a guy on Craigslist with this 4x4 for 50 bucks. Definitely softened the blow of the $700 dollar light.... no it didn’t.
> View attachment 4869859


50 bucks? damn....


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 4, 2021)

Platinum Gorilla. Slow grower. Nice shape though....


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 4, 2021)

Slurricane going absolutely crazy.


----------



## morugawelder (Apr 4, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> I just want to big up in house genetics!!!! Platinum kush breath remix was a lovely plant to grow. It was my best yet! No problems at all. Green leaves all the way through. From seed to harvest.


how was her yield ?


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 4, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya you know you can put all your pics on 1 post right? For instance I could throw of 5+ pics on this post. I don't know what the limit is, I think like 8 or so to a post.


No I didn't know that bro I thought I could only tag one picture at a time Maybe that's why it looked like spam?


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 4, 2021)

The limit is 10, I believe.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 4, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> No I didn't know that bro I thought I could only tag one picture at a time Maybe that's why it looked like spam?


It's all good no one cares, was just giving you a heads up for next time, your plants look great by the way!


----------



## higher self (Apr 4, 2021)

Making S1's of Tropic Heat (OGKB x Purple Punch) got a pheno that smells & taste like pina colada, fruit salad, cookie funk & OG lemon pine on the backend when vaping or smoking. My tolerance is up there but this still gets me baked from AM to PM, it fits whatever the mood is. 

I'll try to get some pics up later, didn't think my clone was reversing at 1st but she's steadily growing balls now!


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 4, 2021)

higher self said:


> Making S1's of Tropic Heat (OGKB x Purple Punch) got a pheno that smells & taste like pina colada, fruit salad, cookie funk & OG lemon pine on the backend when vaping or smoking. My tolerance is up there but this still gets me baked from AM to PM, it fits whatever the mood is.
> 
> I'll try to get some pics up later, didn't think my clone was reversing at 1st but she's steadily growing balls now!


Purple punch is really an awesome strain to throw in a hybrid cross. It can balance out otherwise finicky strains and when crossed with the right strain can bring some very unique terps. It without a doubt brings flower times in 60-65 range, improves bag appeal, and helps with ease of growing. People tend to look down on purple punch by itself but every cross I've seen with purple punch in it has been stellar whether it be cookies n cream x pp, sunset sheb x pp, dosi x pp, etc. Every single one of those strains has some amazing terps and great potency. If you see a purple punch x don't just automatically think it's weak because you'll definitely be mistaking.


----------



## higher self (Apr 5, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Purple punch is really an awesome strain to throw in a hybrid cross. It can balance out otherwise finicky strains and when crossed with the right strain can bring some very unique terps. It without a doubt brings flower times in 60-65 range, improves bag appeal, and helps with ease of growing. People tend to look down on purple punch by itself but every cross I've seen with purple punch in it has been stellar whether it be cookies n cream x pp, sunset sheb x pp, dosi x pp, etc. Every single one of those strains has some amazing terps and great potency. If you see a purple punch x don't just automatically think it's weak because you'll definitely be mistaking.


I'm definitely diggin the Purple Punch hybrids, this wasn't my 1st OGKB cross but Tropic Heat was a big difference apart from previous. Got one more Punch cross in veg thats smelling like its going to be fire!


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 5, 2021)

morugawelder said:


> how was her yield ?


pretty good, I would say a large yield


----------



## James1654 (Apr 6, 2021)

Triple oh gee said:


> Curious of Anyone grown out the sticky glue freebies that been coming w in house orders ? Its gg4 x platinum gorilla fems ...got 2 fem of those thru insane seeds with a order of loud cake (4516x pancakes)


I just popped them today jelly pancakes, and not much info on those gorillas yet I haven’t seen any pictures


----------



## Bowser1226 (Apr 6, 2021)

James1654 said:


> I just popped them today jelly pancakes, and not much info on those gorillas yet I haven’t seen any pictures


I'm about 3.5 weeks into flower with 3 Headlocc, I had to cull one last night. Just way too many Hermie flowers to be acceptable. I picked a couple off the other 3 I have running but they weren't too bad. I don't know if it's the jelly breath in the cross or what but I think I'm done with in house after this run. Yeah everything that I've run has been frosty but lots of Hermie flowers and my platinum kush mints were lacking Terps. The Headlocc were very difficult to get cuttings from as well, however the platinum kush mints rooted very quickly.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 6, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> I'm about 3.5 weeks into flower with 3 Headlocc, I had to cull one last night. Just way too many Hermie flowers to be acceptable. I picked a couple off the other 3 I have running but they weren't too bad. I don't know if it's the jelly breath in the cross or what but I think I'm done with in house after this run. Yeah everything that I've run has been frosty but lots of Hermie flowers and my platinum kush mints were lacking Terps. The Headlocc were very difficult to get cuttings from as well, however the platinum kush mints rooted very quickly.


Yeah ima take a break from inhouse for a minute after these ones I’ve started finish. Had all my eggs in one basket for Slurricane and somethings just really bad wrong with it. Need to trash it and start it over.... trichopath I’m running alright looks good. But it’s kinda leafy and not much smells. Yield won’t touch the other plant in the tent, which seems.... better than the inhouse. I dunno man. They’re alright but a lot of hype that even I bought into myself..... 

Platinum gorilla growing slow as fuck. Black cherry punch seems like a winner though so far.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Apr 6, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah ima take a break from inhouse for a minute after these ones I’ve started finish. Had all my eggs in one basket for Slurricane and somethings just really bad wrong with it. Need to trash it and start it over.... trichopath I’m running alright looks good. But it’s kinda leafy and not much smells. Yield won’t touch the other plant in the tent, which seems.... better than the inhouse. I dunno man. They’re alright but a lot of hype that even I bought into myself.....
> 
> Platinum gorilla growing slow as fuck. Black cherry punch seems like a winner though so far.


Hopefully you can get a keeper. That's alot of variety.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 6, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> I'm about 3.5 weeks into flower with 3 Headlocc, I had to cull one last night. Just way too many Hermie flowers to be acceptable. I picked a couple off the other 3 I have running but they weren't too bad. I don't know if it's the jelly breath in the cross or what but I think I'm done with in house after this run. Yeah everything that I've run has been frosty but lots of Hermie flowers and my platinum kush mints were lacking Terps. The Headlocc were very difficult to get cuttings from as well, however the platinum kush mints rooted very quickly.


Plat kush mints regs or fems? I have 5 from a freebie i needa pop, am awaiting my jelly pancake order think ill pop one right away


----------



## Bowser1226 (Apr 6, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Plat kush mints regs or fems? I have 5 from a freebie i needa pop, am awaiting my jelly pancake order think ill pop one right away


They were actually clones I got from a local source. I can't say if they were regs or fems.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 6, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah ima take a break from inhouse for a minute after these ones I’ve started finish. Had all my eggs in one basket for Slurricane and somethings just really bad wrong with it. Need to trash it and start it over.... trichopath I’m running alright looks good. But it’s kinda leafy and not much smells. Yield won’t touch the other plant in the tent, which seems.... better than the inhouse. I dunno man. They’re alright but a lot of hype that even I bought into myself.....
> 
> Platinum gorilla growing slow as fuck. Black cherry punch seems like a winner though so far.


Ya definitely better not to roll with one breeder, think you'd like clearwater and humboldt csi dude.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya definitely better not to roll with one breeder, think you'd like clearwater and humboldt csi dude.


I trust your opinion. You’re a good grower and have breeders on IG reposting your shit. This post you wrote convinced me to pop either the spearmint style or purple flavonoid by Clearwater I have. Gonna do the purple flag I think. If you have it pop one too man. We can compare in the Clearwater thread.

and again I’m not knocking inhouse! Their Slurricane is the BEST I’ve ever seen grown smelled or smoke. Unfortunately, the other I’ve ran by them... hasn’t been the best ever. Have a good day fam


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 6, 2021)

This platinum kush remix is very strong. I'm smoking a little bit right now and it is very strong I have no doubt that it is above 30% THC it's making me feel very relaxed and it is a very clean high. it removes all anxiety and stress, it is pure gassy flavour and smell all of the phenotypes are like it. It's no doubt the best I have done so far. My profile picture should say it all


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 6, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I trust your opinion. You’re a good grower and have breeders on IG reposting your shit. This post you wrote convinced me to pop either the spearmint style or purple flavonoid by Clearwater I have. Gonna do the purple flag I think. If you have it pop one too man. We can compare in the Clearwater thread.
> 
> and again I’m not knocking inhouse! Their Slurricane is the BEST I’ve ever seen grown smelled or smoke. Unfortunately, the other I’ve ran by them... hasn’t been the best ever. Have a good day fam


Thanks man, ya dude I love slurricane, just finished a 2 plants same pheno and there just amazing. It's good to mix up the breeders and definitely look in to the strains your buying, look what it's crossed with...possibly what that strain is crossed with and if it's what you want to work with. I usually look for potency, flowering times, good terps and looks, and how much stretch its going to have. I'd go with the purple flav as well.


----------



## Coal Train (Apr 7, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> I'm about 3.5 weeks into flower with 3 Headlocc, I had to cull one last night. Just way too many Hermie flowers to be acceptable. I picked a couple off the other 3 I have running but they weren't too bad. I don't know if it's the jelly breath in the cross or what but I think I'm done with in house after this run. Yeah everything that I've run has been frosty but lots of Hermie flowers and my platinum kush mints were lacking Terps. The Headlocc were very difficult to get cuttings from as well, however the platinum kush mints rooted very quickly.


I just bought a pack of headlocc how do you like the strain so far? As the weather gets warmer cuttings should root quicker until it's to warm. Any keepers from headlocc?
Csi is always a home run for me . Great guy with great gear.
I love slurricane I have a cut from phinest. It truly is frosty. Not my strongest in thc but one of the best smelling I think.


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 7, 2021)

I've been bouncing between CSI Humboldt, InHouse Genetics, and Ethos gear lately.


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 7, 2021)

*Right now I've got Sweet Pink Stink (Bubblegum × Purple Urkle) by CSI just finished up and getting clones ready for the next run. Very stinky Purple buds smells strongly of grape/purple and a danky kush smell.
*CSI's - Double Trouble (Fire OG × Bubba Kush) in a 5 gallon Grow Science bag of #livingorganicsoil that never looked happy but will put her into flower anyways to see what happens. Already have 2-3 rooted clones going to try again. 
*Ethos- Cookies just came down at about day 73 and have 2 rooted clones. About to put one in another 4-5 gallon pot of #livingorganicsoil for a second go around. Bright green buds with bright orange hairs and smells like a lemon OG.
*Ethos Genetics- Manderin Sunset (Herojauna × Orange Skunk) at day 77 since flip to 12/12 and ready to come down. By far the stankiest of all! Straight tangerine Skunk! And sticky/greasy purple buds with swollen calyx's. A very good yielder! 
Ethos Genetics- White Wedding (Wedding Cake × Manderin Cookies × Crescendo) at few weeks above ground and looking good but ready for a transplant. 
Inhouse Genetics- Platinum Silk two seedlings from reg seeds. Threw the last 6 from a full pack to start and only got 2 to make it to solo cups. The first 3-4 I planted a couple of years ago and got all males so I tossed 'em. 
Also finished running Jellybreathe bx1 by Inhouse Genetics at the same time as the Platinum Silk males. Got one nice keeper out of 5 seeds. But lost my clones. Shit happens. Still have the other half pack to run soon. These were very high yielding, with long spears with buds spiraling all the way down! Slight purple, heavy frost, good Grape Dosidos flavors. Will try again along with my Slurricane ix fems.


----------



## ANC (Apr 7, 2021)

I have a tiny tart pops clone


----------



## Snowback (Apr 7, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> I've been bouncing between CSI Humboldt, InHouse Genetics, and Ethos gear lately.


I did "Rainmaker" from Ethos. It was very citrus. I liked it.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 7, 2021)

ANC said:


> I have a tiny tart pops clone


All 3 of my Tart Pops freebies are different from each other and quite interesting. When they are finished, which will be relatively soon, I will share thoughts.


----------



## Coal Train (Apr 7, 2021)

Try csi coked out gsc it's snow x gsc. The terps are very sweet and incense like. The Trichomes production is nothing like I've seen ever. You know some one is smoking something top notch when you walk in and smell that burning . Reminds me of old school piff from nyc.
That and his chemd x gsc that's straight gas. 
Funny enough all these 250$ packs (and i have plenty) my best pheno in my stable that isn't a clone only elite came from a 30$ pack from GPS. Animal star cookies but that's far and in between unlike in house everything is a home run.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 7, 2021)

I was lying about the trichopath saying it doesn’t smell. It indeed does smell now. I wish I could explain better but I’m smelling “pine” and “earthy weed” scent. The pine taking over the smell though. I like it


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 7, 2021)

Coked Out Girl Scout is one that I wish I would've got, but I didn't. Alot of people over at 420mag forums have run her and hournaled her.

@Moabfighter - sometimes I feel like when I hand my harvested plants to dry that I lose some smell. But after some time in the jars...usually that reveals what they'll really end up smelling like.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 7, 2021)

Coal Train said:


> Funny enough all these 250$ packs (and i have plenty) my best pheno in my stable that isn't a clone only elite came from a 30$ pack from GPS. Animal star cookies but that's far and in between unlike in house everything is a home run.


I hear ya. One of my favorite smokes is from a $26 pack of GPS. It's City Slicker. Everybody who has tried it loves it. It's a shame that he is retiring that Star Dawg male.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Apr 8, 2021)

Coal Train said:


> I just bought a pack of headlocc how do you like the strain so far? As the weather gets warmer cuttings should root quicker until it's to warm. Any keepers from headlocc?
> Csi is always a home run for me . Great guy with great gear.
> I love slurricane I have a cut from phinest. It truly is frosty. Not my strongest in thc but one of the best smelling I think.


The strain is alright so far I guess. Clones didn't really do very well rooting... The greatest test will be the finished product. Some strains are worth working for if the finished flower is special.


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 9, 2021)

Platinum kush breath remix 



PKB remix


----------



## DukeFluke (Apr 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Yeah ima take a break from inhouse for a minute after these ones I’ve started finish. Had all my eggs in one basket for Slurricane and somethings just really bad wrong with it. Need to trash it and start it over.... trichopath I’m running alright looks good. But it’s kinda leafy and not much smells. Yield won’t touch the other plant in the tent, which seems.... better than the inhouse. I dunno man. They’re alright but a lot of hype that even I bought into myself.....
> 
> Platinum gorilla growing slow as fuck. Black cherry punch seems like a winner though so far.


Ultimately this is what you get when someone does zero breeding with their strains. It's your grow and it's your lottery. Might hit a lucky number might end up with a load of dead tickets.

I'm just randomly shopping round atm for my next strains and looking over the menus these seedbanks have makes it a hard thing to do. It's nearly all lies and if not lies it's a solid chunk of half truths, let's put it that way.

When you can scroll down the page for a solid 20 rows or more, you can guarantee that seller is not breeding cannabis at all. You therefore might as well use some regs in with your fems and make F1 crosses out of your next stuff, because in all likelihood you'll end up with something as good or better than you will spending hundreds to do the same thing.

If anyone thinks weed smokers/community are cool sharing people with good community vibes and spirit and not like the capitalist assholes that run the mainstream markets, they need to have a look at the seed market and what some pricks are charging for seeds and clones, because it's a fuckin robbery and, to be brutally honest, it's not done with the care attention and consistency of the corporate mainstream, who at least give you what's on the menu.

There's very little breeding being done nowadays, especially by these smaller scale sellers who are amongst the greediest of the lot. More people should at least know that before they buy. I'd like to see some regulation in this bullshit market which makes companies declare how many generations a product had been bred for, if it had even been bred at all. 

10 x potentially herm-prone F1 seeds shouldn't be sold for hundreds of dollars, it's that simple. Not only is there a total lack of work done on the seller's part, but it can potentially undo all of yours. It's not only not worth the price, it's possibly a liability in your garden


----------



## Snowback (Apr 9, 2021)

On the positive side, many of us little guys are taking up the slack and doing our own not-for-profit breeding work.


----------



## higher self (Apr 9, 2021)

Tropic Heat @ 22 days


----------



## FrostyTops (Apr 10, 2021)

Switchberry OG pheno(Strawberry Switchblade x Tahoe OG)
1st gen In House
Day 64


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Apr 10, 2021)

James1654 said:


> I just popped them today jelly pancakes, and not much info on those gorillas yet I haven’t seen any pictures


I’ve brought these so keen for updates pls
got a couple royal platinum come free with the jelly pancakes too. Tempted to grab the apple jax while they’re here.... but think I’ll just run the jelly pancakes and hopefully trade a keeper for a apple jax later on


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Apr 10, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Ordered a presale pack of jelly pancakes last night, jelly breath x pancakes. See what the pancake hype is all about


Let me know how you get on pls I got these too. Bit worried now the other lad said his headloc cross hermied which uses jelly breath too


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Apr 10, 2021)

DukeFluke said:


> Ultimately this is what you get when someone does zero breeding with their strains. It's your grow and it's your lottery. Might hit a lucky number might end up with a load of dead tickets.
> 
> I'm just randomly shopping round atm for my next strains and looking over the menus these seedbanks have makes it a hard thing to do. It's nearly all lies and if not lies it's a solid chunk of half truths, let's put it that way.
> 
> ...



My man, saying it how it is 

Just do what me and my mates do down here in Aus, share the cost of getting a few decent strains, grow em out, perpetually crossing, cloning and sharing. I won't be spending another cent on seeds, and I've got access to crosses and clones of In House, Seedjunky, Ethos, Surfr Seeds, Katsu, Kre8, Envy, Dungeon Vault etc just a message away. 

I haven't seen anything from In House lately that was anything amazing


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 10, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> Let me know how you get on pls I got these too. Bit worried now the other lad said his headloc cross hermied which uses jelly breath too


TBH i am expecting to deal with some kind of herming activity. Jelly breath lots of OGKB action with each parent of it so pairing the two i am sure doesnt help and ive also read that when kush mints gets crossed with stuff its not exactly stable (pancakes the other strain in the cross is kush mints x Lond pound cake). I'm only gonna run one or two at a time so that stuff is easier to track and control, if you can take clones of what you pop also i find clones>seeds when it comes to expressing herm traits. Hopefully can get something semi stable


----------



## higher self (Apr 10, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> TBH i am expecting to deal with some kind of herming activity. Jelly breath lots of OGKB action with each parent of it so pairing the two i am sure doesnt help and ive also read that when kush mints gets crossed with stuff its not exactly stable (pancakes the other strain in the cross is kush mints x Lond pound cake). I'm only gonna run one or two at a time so that stuff is easier to track and control, if you can take clones of what you pop also i find clones>seeds when it comes to expressing herm traits. Hopefully can get something semi stable


I've run a couple of OGKB crosses & Jelly Breath when they were freebies, no herms or late nanners & I have light leaks. Never had any cookie herms only stuff with Chem.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 10, 2021)

higher self said:


> I've run a couple of OGKB crosses & Jelly Breath when they were freebies, no herms or late nanners & I have light leaks. Never had any cookie herms only stuff with Chem.


Thats great then will be happy if none of it, my setup/environment is usually fairly dialed in. They should arrive wed one will be in the dirt shortly after, curious to see what freebies i get this time last time were awesome


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 10, 2021)

So for the people that love inhouse ? 

What was it about [Archive's Dosidos × Purple Punch ] that won you over ? 

His other earlier stuff was alright.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 11, 2021)

Railage said:


> 10 different phenos day 62 Bananacane tops.
> 
> View attachment 4828402View attachment 4828403View attachment 4828404View attachment 4828405View attachment 4828406


How was a stretch on em ?


----------



## Railage (Apr 11, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> How was a stretch on em ?


in fuckin same stretch. I did have them too close together in 1 gallons.

I’m running all but two of them again in 3 gallons spread better so hopefully they won’t stretch like that again.


----------



## slipdef (Apr 11, 2021)

hello
i have some slurrup starting 12/12 here
4/11 germed..
but i received another pack for free 
4 diff looking plants ^^
i have blackcherrypieF5 for a next run, if females turn nice i'll probably keep some dudes too and hit some fruity mom with


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 12, 2021)

Trichopath day 33 flower. On the back end of the run now which I like. Plan to harvest around May 10-12??

I don’t love this plant. I love weed. All weed is good. But I’m to the point where some plants simply perform better to my tastes than other and this one just didn’t do what I wanted shape smell or frost wise. It’s kinda frosty. I can see the potential.... but it’s not the photographed oh my gosh jelly breath frost I was expecting. You gotta be open and honest in this hobby. I know everyone thinks their weed is the best in world their plants are best in world and that’s great but man sometimes they just didn’t do what you had in mind and you gotta be able to accept that so you learn.

can someone tell me if this plant appears to be leaning “heavy platinum” ? I’ve never ran jelly breath or platinum, but I simply don’t like this plant. Wondering which parent it’s leaning towards so I can stay away....

thanks fam. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## higher self (Apr 12, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Trichopath day 33 flower. On the back end of the run now which I like. Plan to harvest around May 10-12??
> 
> I don’t love this plant. I love weed. All weed is good. But I’m to the point where some plants simply perform better to my tastes than other and this one just didn’t do what I wanted shape smell or frost wise. It’s kinda frosty. I can see the potential.... but it’s not the photographed oh my gosh jelly breath frost I was expecting. You gotta be open and honest in this hobby. I know everyone thinks their weed is the best in world their plants are best in world and that’s great but man sometimes they just didn’t do what you had in mind and you gotta be able to accept that so you learn.
> 
> ...


I'd say looks more Jelly Breath but I never seen what Platinum looks loke


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 12, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Trichopath day 33 flower. On the back end of the run now which I like. Plan to harvest around May 10-12??
> 
> I don’t love this plant. I love weed. All weed is good. But I’m to the point where some plants simply perform better to my tastes than other and this one just didn’t do what I wanted shape smell or frost wise. It’s kinda frosty. I can see the potential.... but it’s not the photographed oh my gosh jelly breath frost I was expecting. You gotta be open and honest in this hobby. I know everyone thinks their weed is the best in world their plants are best in world and that’s great but man sometimes they just didn’t do what you had in mind and you gotta be able to accept that so you learn.
> 
> ...


Looks good IMO know you said not what you are looking for terp wise and such, anything with plat in it I avoid from him literally all the plat crossed strains other then plat kush breath I've personally tried or seen people grow say the same. Looks great lacks terps, don't get why he continues to work with it... 
You still do also have around a month to go so the shape may turn into something more towards your liking still


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 12, 2021)

Lightgreen2k said:


> So for the people that love inhouse ?
> 
> What was it about [Archive's Dosidos × Purple Punch ] that won you over ?
> 
> ...


Did you ever run any of those rainbow cookies?


----------



## Snowback (Apr 12, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Trichopath day 33 flower. On the back end of the run now which I like. Plan to harvest around May 10-12??
> 
> I don’t love this plant. I love weed. All weed is good. But I’m to the point where some plants simply perform better to my tastes than other and this one just didn’t do what I wanted shape smell or frost wise. It’s kinda frosty. I can see the potential.... but it’s not the photographed oh my gosh jelly breath frost I was expecting. You gotta be open and honest in this hobby. I know everyone thinks their weed is the best in world their plants are best in world and that’s great but man sometimes they just didn’t do what you had in mind and you gotta be able to accept that so you learn.
> 
> ...


That's why we do testers. Sometimes they fail, but the joy is in the hunt.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 12, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Looks good IMO know you said not what you are looking for terp wise and such, anything with plat in it I avoid from him literally all the plat crossed strains other then plat kush breath I've personally tried or seen people grow say the same. Looks great lacks terps, don't get why he continues to work with it...
> You still do also have around a month to go so the shape may turn into something more towards your liking still


I wish that he would go back to working sometimes with his "Goliath". That one did some nice crosses back in the day. 
Btw, speaking of terps, insane levels coming off of the Tart Pops late in flower. I'm really looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 12, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Did you ever run any of those rainbow cookies?


I started but never finished them. 

The rest of the pack, I gave away. 

I still have original seedstock from inhouse himself.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 12, 2021)

What’s up with the Slurricane ix pack got man. One is absolutely the most not wanting to be alive plant I’ve I ever had, about 2mon old. She just wants to be dead. so I decided to pop another bean. Picked the biggest hugest one in the pack. In rockwool in a bag, same as always.. Been three days and not even the slightest sign of a crack or sign of life. Damn man. Slurricane is my favorite ever but this pack is sucking :/


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 12, 2021)

@Moabfighter I've had the same problem with Slurricane ix. Just cant get them to germinate. Went through almost a full pack. Have 3 left. Very disappointed. And as we all know, they are not cheap!


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Apr 12, 2021)

I picked up a pack of Polar Vortex (PKB X Slurricane #23). Looking forward to my next grow!


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 12, 2021)

PhishPhood16 said:


> I picked up a pack of Polar Vortex (PKB X Slurricane #23). Looking forward to my next grow!


That sounds like a good cross! I was thinking of trying out the Colt 45.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 13, 2021)

Twisted Helix and a PKBR outdoors coming close to chop day. Ive got clones of these flowering indoors now too. Twisted Helix is a sad yielder but smells pretty grand. Both PKBR phenos ive grown out haven't been too outstanding yet. Sti got about 10 more seeds to rummage thru.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 13, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> @Moabfighter I've had the same problem with Slurricane ix. Just cant get them to germinate. Went through almost a full pack. Have 3 left. Very disappointed. And as we all know, they are not cheap!


Ridiculous. I picked literally the biggest fattest nicest one since the last one I tried did terrible. Nothing. Checked it today. Nothing. What a bummer!


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 13, 2021)

Can anyone Recommend some indica dominant strains from in house genetics for me please? 80% indica 20% sativa kinda strains. The platinum kush breath remix were 6 foot tall and my HPS bulb burnt some of the top colas. I'm looking for something around 4 or 5 foot tall. I will probably go for LED lighting if I do the kush breath remix again


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 13, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> Can anyone Recommend some indica dominant strains from in house genetics for me please? 80% indica 20% sativa kinda strains. The platinum kush breath remix were 6 foot tall and my HPS bulb burnt some of the top colas. I'm looking for something around 4 or 5 foot tall. I will probably go for LED lighting if I do the kush breath remix again


Top the hell out of the plant a few days before you flip. Like imagine taking a chainsaw and just slicing the top 15% off.... that’ll show her not to stretch too hard.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 13, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> Can anyone Recommend some indica dominant strains from in house genetics for me please? 80% indica 20% sativa kinda strains. The platinum kush breath remix were 6 foot tall and my HPS bulb burnt some of the top colas. I'm looking for something around 4 or 5 foot tall. I will probably go for LED lighting if I do the kush breath remix again


My pkbr barely stretched at all


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 13, 2021)

@harrychilds , yeah just top it and or train it to grow out when it wants to go up.


----------



## BeeAreBee (Apr 13, 2021)

I just bought a pack of the Jelly Pancakes, with 2 Sticky Glue freebies.
Ive got limited space, so i only started 4 of the Jelly Pancakes and 1 Stick Glue.
Growing in a brand new grassroots 4x4 bed of homemade living organic soil. With a chilled tech x3 and a diy photoboost strip.
Seeds are popping now.. any info or pics or flowering times on these strains would be awesome...

Thanks all.

Love seeing your pics btw, very motivational.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 14, 2021)

Black cherry punch. Will strip once more and give it about three weeks then flip. Gotta wait on flower tent to clear out so I can clean it good.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 16, 2021)

my girlfriend took some nicer pictures of the Twisted Helix. Must be getting close, we've had a nice cold snap which I'm guessing has contributed to the rapid autumnal changes in colour.


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 16, 2021)

Very very nice pics! Kudos to your other half for the beautiful pics!


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 16, 2021)

Slurricane starting to turn purple from it still being alittle chilly at night.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 16, 2021)

Slurricane all done and trimmed up, love this strain, it's some terpy and sticky goodness-


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 16, 2021)

You guys killin me with this Slurricane. I threw my hating life runt Slurricane away two days ago. That huge bean.... never germinated. Fuuuugg. I love slurricane. This pack being finicky. Oh well will try another. 60 bucks this will be in one unhunted Slurricane plant. Abit frustrating.

edit @Dividedsky I follow you on IG check my page for biscotti. Remember you asked about it. If you think you like it and want a cut you’re welcome to it. Seems as legit as I could imagine based on what I’m seeing And smelling.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 16, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> You guys killin me with this Slurricane. I threw my hating life runt Slurricane away two days ago. That huge bean.... never germinated. Fuuuugg. I love slurricane. This pack being finicky. Oh well will try another. 60 bucks this will be in one unhunted Slurricane plant. Abit frustrating.
> 
> edit @Dividedsky I follow you on IG check my page for biscotti. Remember you asked about it. If you think you like it and want a cut you’re welcome to it. Seems as legit as I could imagine based on what I’m seeing And smelling.


That's sucks dude, how many seeds of slurricane did you run? Ya I'm interested in the biscotti because I have the compound California Raisins(biscotti x grape gas)


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm not a huge fan of to many or long pistils on bud but these slurricane pistils look amazing. They have this neon orange color to them-


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 17, 2021)

Slurricane looking great! Congrats on the harvest!


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 19, 2021)

For those of you that have grown PKBR before, whats the deal with it regarding nutes?

I grew a pkbr plant outside in a pot full of horse & chicken manure no problems. I cloned it and grew a plant inside, thru veg it waa fine and very healthy. In flower for the first 3 weeks or so it was also very healthy and preying etc. Come week 4 the leaves start to turn purple which i think "cool" but then they just start to mottle and turn brown and look generally pretty sad compared to the rest of the tent which is all fine (another 5 plants all different strains). Are they particularly hungry in your experience or am i overfeeding them something? Or do they just naturally fade a whole lot? I cant figure it out, like i said all my other strains are doing fine but pkbr is just looking particularly unwell.


----------



## chowmein (Apr 19, 2021)

any info on titanimal? effects good for studying or haze? much love for who has the answers I seek lol


----------



## Huktonponics (Apr 19, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> For those of you that have grown PKBR before, whats the deal with it regarding nutes?
> 
> I grew a pkbr plant outside in a pot full of horse & chicken manure no problems. I cloned it and grew a plant inside, thru veg it waa fine and very healthy. In flower for the first 3 weeks or so it was also very healthy and preying etc. Come week 4 the leaves start to turn purple which i think "cool" but then they just start to mottle and turn brown and look generally pretty sad compared to the rest of the tent which is all fine (another 5 plants all different strains). Are they particularly hungry in your experience or am i overfeeding them something? Or do they just naturally fade a whole lot? I cant figure it out, like i said all my other strains are doing fine but pkbr is just looking particularly unwell.


All my pkbr have done the same. Blood blister purple leaves, mottling, but they still end up absolute fire. Im not sure if its a deficiency or a toxicity, but the purple is genetic. They do tend to get so purple that they look fake or dying lol

Best thing I can think of is a Moly or Phosphorus deficiency, but 5 or 6 grows on the pkb, none of them failed, everyone has been fire ( about 90 plants in total ).

Just keep a well balanced feed and try not to nuke them.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 19, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> All my pkbr have done the same. Blood blister purple leaves, mottling, but they still end up absolute fire. Im not sure if its a deficiency or a toxicity, but the purple is genetic. They do tend to get so purple that they look fake or dying lol
> 
> Best thing I can think of is a Moly or Phosphorus deficiency, but 5 or 6 grows on the pkb, none of them failed, everyone has been fire ( about 90 plants in total ).
> 
> Just keep a well balanced feed and try not to nuke them.


Thanks mate thats comforting. Ill take a couple of pics tonight and post. Like i said the plant outside is totally fine and looks healthy even now right at the end of flower. The one inside is just straight up not having a good time. Will we report back.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 20, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> All my pkbr have done the same. Blood blister purple leaves, mottling, but they still end up absolute fire. Im not sure if its a deficiency or a toxicity, but the purple is genetic. They do tend to get so purple that they look fake or dying lol
> 
> Best thing I can think of is a Moly or Phosphorus deficiency, but 5 or 6 grows on the pkb, none of them failed, everyone has been fire ( about 90 plants in total ).
> 
> Just keep a well balanced feed and try not to nuke them.



Alrighty I took some pics in the tent tonight, unfortunately I didn't take any photos in veg or the first few weeks of flower when it was healthy.

I'm just into week 5 of flower

Here's a closeup of a PKBR bud to show the deficiency:













Here's the Twisted Helix next to it, looking fine:









Interestingly; here's an Orange Cheesecake from Conscious Genetics, the one cola that's in between the LED and HPS is preying towards the LED and is turning purple in the middle of the fanleaves and the rest of the plant under the HPS is not turning purple: (thats the PKBR in the bottom of the pic)










So I'm starting to wonder, is the LED fucking up the plant? Is it the nutes? The Twisted Helix stretched so much and is like, 10cm away from the LED panel on some heads and is totally fine and not even showing any signs of bleaching. I had this a similiar problem with another PKBR in another tent, French Cookes and Afghanica seed under my other LED last grow so I'm wondering if I'm doing something wrong with the lights?! I'm actually surprised at how little this PKBR stretched indoors compared to it's outdoors mother, which stretched almost as much as the Twisted Helix mother but had way tighter internodal spacing.

am confuse.


----------



## Huktonponics (Apr 20, 2021)

They look fine mate. If you can find my PKBr posts in here, go look how purple mine go lol, they look almost black under normal light.

A bit of tip burn i see though. Mine never agreed with high str feeds ( modular flood & drain in rockwool croutons, sterile )


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 20, 2021)

This leaf mottling is normal? Not talking about the purple so much as brown. The outdoors mother was lush green all the way up to end of flower


----------



## Huktonponics (Apr 20, 2021)

Possibly a deficiency or some lockout. Looks similar to a molybdenum or manganese deficiency. Im shit at deciphering some of these symptoms.

But feed looks hot, them tips are a little toasted.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 20, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> Possibly a deficiency or some lockout. Looks similar to a molybdenum or manganese deficiency. Im shit at deciphering some of these symptoms.
> 
> But feed looks hot, them tips are a little toasted.


Thanks. I had a look at your pics and mine are fine definitely burnt compared to yours. As i said all my other plants are except pkbr as of a week or two ago. COCO/ perlite 50L pots scrog fed comprehensive H&G regime DTW 2x daily feedings @ EC 1.8 all the way through.

Potentially one of the bloom boosters added wk 4


----------



## Huktonponics (Apr 20, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Thanks. I had a look at your pics and mine are fine definitely burnt compared to yours. As i said all my other plants are except pkbr as of a week or two ago. COCO/ perlite 50L pots scrog fed comprehensive H&G regime DTW 2x daily feedings @ EC 1.8 all the way through.
> 
> Potentially one of the bloom boosters added wk 4



OK, I've never done coco so I have no advice in regards to feeds and strength. Them boosters usually mess shit up for me, I just micro dose with PK boosters, silica and cal mag and kept my ppms around 800 and lower base feed and micro dose some pk after week 4. Boosters don't go in till after week 4 and I use them to just bump the p & k ratio a bit from the base feed. Regardless you will finish fine mate, the budsites look good, and them crispy leaves are just gonna get worse, but give them some love, outdoors is nature, indoors is nurture


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 20, 2021)

Psst. 

Attitude just got truffle cake in stock. They are sold out everywhere else.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 20, 2021)

What do you guys use to really pack the frost on. I don’t know if it’s the plant or I’m being impatient but man I feel the trichopath could be frostier. Two more weeks of food then I flush. Harvest ETA is May 10-12


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> What do you guys use to really pack the frost on.


*Photoshop filters*, lighting adjustments, high-end camera lenses.

Also, supplemental UV, certain stressors (such as Harpin proteins), plant-specific dialed-in nutrient regimes, killer living soil beds, etc.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 20, 2021)

Your plant looks great to me, btw.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> What do you guys use to really pack the frost on. I don’t know if it’s the plant or I’m being impatient but man I feel the trichopath could be frostier. Two more weeks of food then I flush. Harvest ETA is May 10-12
> View attachment 4883421


Dude...my man moab you're being to hard on yourself...no magic juice nutes will add on trichs, and you really don't want to be using that shit anyways...its mostly genetics. By the way those look fucking dope dude, you have frost rails on the sugar leaves. They look trich'd out to me, frosty as fuck, good work!


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> What do you guys use to really pack the frost on. I don’t know if it’s the plant or I’m being impatient but man I feel the trichopath could be frostier. Two more weeks of food then I flush. Harvest ETA is May 10-12
> View attachment 4883421


Also that plant has beautiful structure... it has that nice, thick>spear like bud structure. I really like that plant man! Looks like your going to get a great yield as well, I see that donkey dick cola in the background.


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> What do you guys use to really pack the frost on. I don’t know if it’s the plant or I’m being impatient but man I feel the trichopath could be frostier. Two more weeks of food then I flush. Harvest ETA is May 10-12
> View attachment 4883421


Genetics will matter most when it comes to frosty buds, almost any product designed to add trichomes is a marketing scam. As long as you give the plant a decent environment and all the food it needs you will end up with nearly the maximum amount of frost that the genetics will allow. Also dont be surprised the find certain phenos of strains that dont have good bag appeal, pretty much every pack of seeds from any breeder will have a few. Like the others said it looks great and healthy.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 20, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> Genetics will matter most when it comes to frosty buds, almost any product designed to add trichomes is a marketing scam. As long as you give the plant a decent environment and all the food it needs you will end up with nearly the maximum amount of frost that the genetics will allow. Also dont be surprised the find certain phenos of strains that dont have good bag appeal, pretty much every pack of seeds from any breeder will have a few. Like the others said it looks great and healthy.


Genetics and environment...#1...there's always phenos in packs that usually don't make the cut. Just cull those and its cuts and keep the best. You don't want to fuck with snake oils that promise better trichome production. Remember years ago products like bloombastic, rocks resonator, etc. Stay away from those types of booster/hardening products, they usually have very harsh ingredients that contain metals. All you need is a proper npk ratio and dialed in environment and you're good to go!


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 20, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> OK, I've never done coco so I have no advice in regards to feeds and strength. Them boosters usually mess shit up for me, I just micro dose with PK boosters, silica and cal mag and kept my ppms around 800 and lower base feed and micro dose some pk after week 4. Boosters don't go in till after week 4 and I use them to just bump the p & k ratio a bit from the base feed. Regardless you will finish fine mate, the budsites look good, and them crispy leaves are just gonna get worse, but give them some love, outdoors is nature, indoors is nurture


Im never too sure. Thats comforting. Another grow i had this same issue with leaves but i wasnt sure if it was effecting the final outcome of terps etc of the buds.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 20, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Alrighty I took some pics in the tent tonight, unfortunately I didn't take any photos in veg or the first few weeks of flower when it was healthy.
> 
> I'm just into week 5 of flower
> 
> ...


You’re going magnesium deficient, also check your ph and leaf surface temperatures across the canopy. You shouldn’t be more than a degree or two off ambient.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 20, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> You’re going magnesium deficient, also check your ph and leaf surface temperatures across the canopy. You shouldn’t be more than a degree or two off ambient.


Hot tip. Thankyou heaps. Im not confident to identify these deficiencies. We're coming into winter now. Tent temps are about 20-24°c

I'll top feed some Mg to this plant. The others seem fine.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 20, 2021)

You guys know how to turn a meh day into a better one. I have all these plants but not a nug to be found to chief on for 420. Should’ve planned this shit to have some ready for today. Ah well. Next year. Have about a pound at dads because I dont like to shit where I sleep and haven’t felt like going over the last few days. I did atleast pinch a few buds and run that greasy love juice all over my skin so atleast I smelled like a gangsta everywhere I went. Dividedky if you want a cut of that ATG scotti shoot me an addy sorry I not got back to your PM been all over the east coast the last week or two man sorry but I got you on it have 3 rooting now. Killer oat/cereal smelling OG shaped golf ball Nugs. Amazing plant


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 20, 2021)

After a week delay finally here, got the sticky glue freebie also. Probably only have space for one atm but it'll be in the dirt asap


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Apr 21, 2021)

Pulled down PKBR and Twisted Helix greenhouse plants today. Nice frost grenades.

And another photo of the Twisted Helix lowers because I just cant get enough of it. Hnnng. Man i cant wait for next summer. Might try 4 plants next year. Got so many delicious strains to try. 

I got some CalMag and added to the regime to help the indoor PKBR as well as a good flush. I looked at my nute chart and I realised its cooked because it came from my friend who uses PGR's and always pulls at 7 weeks, so when I dropped out the PGR I didn't take into consideration the lengthened flowering time so some additives I've been adding in around week 4 should really be coming in around week 6-7 so I think that might one of the main issues I'm having. Have adjusted it all now and fingers crossed it's the end of that problem.

Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 21, 2021)

Lovely!!!


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 21, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 21, 2021)

Man does anyone have a keeper cut of Slurricane they’d share? I popped another bean, still hard as a rock doing nothing. Man. I’ve NEVER complained about bean germination before. It’s fucking easy to do. Put in paper towel, wet, in bag. Put bag in dvd case, set case on lights for tiniest cunt hair of warmth, explosive tails in 24hrs. These Slurricane beans suck dick. I want a refund. They won’t germinate


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 21, 2021)

I totally feel your pain! I have still not been able to get a Slurricane ix bean to fully germinate and pop its head above soil. %98 percent so far were total duds. Still have 2-3 to go but I'm not optimistic at this point. 
Hopefully you can find someone with an available cut. Shoot I myself would be interested in a cut!


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Apr 21, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Man does anyone have a keeper cut of Slurricane they’d share? I popped another bean, still hard as a rock doing nothing. Man. I’ve NEVER complained about bean germination before. It’s fucking easy to do. Put in paper towel, wet, in bag. Put bag in dvd case, set case on lights for tiniest cunt hair of warmth, explosive tails in 24hrs. These Slurricane beans suck dick. I want a refund. They won’t germinate


One thing I would recommend is to soak them first for 1-3 days in a cup with just a little water and a squirt of some 3% peroxide before putting them in the paper towel.

Some seeds have thicker shells and don't crack as easy. I've had problems with these types of seeds almost rotting and growing mold before they want to crack open. The peroxide helps chemically scarify the seeds a little to help the water get through the shell and will kill the stuff that would grow mold in the beginning giving the seeds more time to soak.

I didn't have a lot of problems before I used this method, but every once in awhile I would. I lost a whole pack of Seed Junky's Animal Mints because they were soooo slow to pop like this. Now I only have a rare one like once or twice a year not pop on me.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 22, 2021)

If germ rates are that low you should tell him and get some extra packs.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 22, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> If germ rates are that low you should tell him and get some extra packs.


Hit him up on IG. Explained I didn’t want to complain however I was 0/3, in theory 4 on the “Slurricane ix” when Slurricane pops fine and every other inhouse I’ve popped has been fine. Just not this Slurricane Ix. Nothin to say back. Anyway. I’ll try the peroxide but man if I gotta add shit to my water just to get the dang seed to start it’s first day of life.... that sucks.


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 22, 2021)

I've soaked three Slurricane IX beans and all three came up. They are from the original drop in Feb 2019.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 22, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> I've soaked three Slurricane IX beans and all three came up. They are from the original drop in Feb 2019.


Wish I had that pack and wish I wasn’t having first time germination problems with these Rico Suave fancy expensive beans. My pack is from the Black Friday sale Slurricane Ix with platinum gorilla fem advertised freebies with it. How was your Slurricane fam? Can you agree it’s damn worth seeking out? I love the stuff. Candy for grownups IMO

I’m really not trying to overly complain or make any stories up. I just want to grow a killer Slurricane plant again lol because the last one was the dankest marijuana I’ve ever seen smelt or smoked. It starts with a bean and these IX beans just ‘aint starting lol 

ain’t. Gosh dang fucking east coast hick lingo lolololol. My bad.


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 22, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> How was your Slurricane fam? Can you agree it’s damn worth seeking out?


One seedling died, one had OGish terps and threw lower balls and the other had deep red berry funk and hard nugs. I didn't keep it because I had a Bodhi LA Affie x Wookie keeper with similar but better terps. It's like a deep red berry with anise and asafoedita funk.

Looking forward to more when this packs number comes up again in the bean cracking lottery but I'm not sure it's really much better than other gear in my fridge that I got for a lot less.

I stopped buying gear with three digit prices but I made an exception for Slurricane IX just to "vote with my wallet" against knock-off brands like Archive.


----------



## grimweeder (Apr 22, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> For those of you that have grown PKBR before, whats the deal with it regarding nutes?
> 
> I grew a pkbr plant outside in a pot full of horse & chicken manure no problems. I cloned it and grew a plant inside, thru veg it waa fine and very healthy. In flower for the first 3 weeks or so it was also very healthy and preying etc. Come week 4 the leaves start to turn purple which i think "cool" but then they just start to mottle and turn brown and look generally pretty sad compared to the rest of the tent which is all fine (another 5 plants all different strains). Are they particularly hungry in your experience or am i overfeeding them something? Or do they just naturally fade a whole lot? I cant figure it out, like i said all my other strains are doing fine but pkbr is just looking particularly unwell.


The 2 pkbr I jus did were both bright green and the leaves stayed quite deep green throughout veg and flower. They were really healthy all throughout. Revegged the best one that had a bo funk to it, it’s super dank it revegged an was ready to clone in 4 weeks and it’s now on flower again as it seemed a shame to jus clone it an Chuck it away it’s not even been 2 months really since harvest (end of feb) so it really wanted to live it seems. They didn’t seem that hungry or that light feeders jus average really although they could take a lot of feed an didn’t ever loot over fed at all or suffer any nute burn of any type at all through flower. I ran them in coco jus fed house an garden nutes an a few other random bits an pieces. 

But no purple at all on any of the leaves or buds on either plant. Only did 2 tho so maybe il see more purple etc in the future.


----------



## topboykilo (Apr 22, 2021)

Any one have any Head Locc going? Thinking of buying. Anyone run it before?


----------



## joecanna17 (Apr 23, 2021)

QUOTE="Snowback, post: 16230444, member: 1004495"]
I appreciate the suggestion but it was actually the Gorilla Butter side of the cross that I was/am most interested in. I have wanted to do a Peanut Butter Breath cross for a long time and Gorilla Butter is one of the best. But if I have to get something else, I will take your suggestion into consideration. Thanks!
[/QUOTE]

Not sure if you're aware, but if that gorilla butter isn't available, 3Thirteen seeds also did a fem gg4xpbb cross called Greases Pieces. You can get them as a 3pk freebie, if you order a 3 Thirteen pack at GLG.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 23, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> I totally feel your pain! I have still not been able to get a Slurricane ix bean to fully germinate and pop its head above soil. %98 percent so far were total duds. Still have 2-3 to go but I'm not optimistic at this point.
> Hopefully you can find someone with an available cut. Shoot I myself would be interested in a cut!


That is kinda fucked is this not supposed to be the flagship strain? Multiple people having germ issues no good


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 23, 2021)

Observe & Report said:


> One seedling died, one had OGish terps and threw lower balls and the other had deep red berry funk and hard nugs. I didn't keep it because I had a Bodhi LA Affie x Wookie keeper with similar but better terps. It's like a deep red berry with anise and asafoedita funk.
> 
> Looking forward to more when this packs number comes up again in the bean cracking lottery but I'm not sure it's really much better than other gear in my fridge that I got for a lot less.
> 
> I stopped buying gear with three digit prices but I made an exception for Slurricane IX just to "vote with my wallet" against knock-off brands like Archive.


You realize inhouse used archives dosi creation to make slurricane right lmao


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 23, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> That is kinda fucked is this not supposed to be the flagship strain? Multiple people having germ issues no good


Yeah, I don't know what happened. I've grown their Jellybreathe bx1 and Platinum Silk with no crazy issues. But for some reason the Slurricane ix just wont pop for me. And I know I know people will say well you must've did something wrong. And I get it. They are a big name that is putting out some heaters. Next bit of info, I been growing indoors for the 7 years or so. And used to grow outdoors in the later half of the 80's and 90's. So I've definitely popped my share of beans. But it is what it is, and that's my story. And that's all there is to it. Not asking for any sympathy or free hand outside. Just making other buyers aware. Period.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 25, 2021)

Slurricane looking good. Smells nice also.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 25, 2021)

Trichopath. About two weeks to go.

Edit I was a hater early on of this. But. think I can say this is gonna be one of the best I’ve done. Sweeeeeet.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 25, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> Yeah, I don't know what happened. I've grown their Jellybreathe bx1 and Platinum Silk with no crazy issues. But for some reason the Slurricane ix just wont pop for me. And I know I know people will say well you must've did something wrong. And I get it. They are a big name that is putting out some heaters. Next bit of info, I been growing indoors for the 7 years or so. And used to grow outdoors in the later half of the 80's and 90's. So I've definitely popped my share of beans. But it is what it is, and that's my story. And that's all there is to it. Not asking for any sympathy or free hand outside. Just making other buyers aware. Period.


I've ran a lot of IHG gear. Only had 1 pack of seed that did what you say. It was a pack of Cookies Cube... yeah I know.... hadda take it for a spin. Total duds. I got 1 seed to germ the very last one of a 10 pack. 

Only time I had issues. Wondering if something like x-ray or something screwed them in transit. The 1 seed that popped washn't right out of the gate. Turned into a triploid mutant. Jury still out I'm still running her. 

I've had other mutant triploids from IHG in the past that turned into absolute best ever weed (Jellium). The mutation caused the plants to finish at 40days flower. GREAT for outdoors. I had 14 footers fininsh the last week of September outside. 2-3 weeks before I was even thinking about chopping anything else.


----------



## tomram (Apr 25, 2021)

hello, 5 Slurricane plants and one gsc x dosido are blooming now,38 day
I can't add a photo


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 26, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> I've ran a lot of IHG gear. Only had 1 pack of seed that did what you say. It was a pack of Cookies Cube... yeah I know.... hadda take it for a spin. Total duds. I got 1 seed to germ the very last one of a 10 pack.
> 
> Only time I had issues. Wondering if something like x-ray or something screwed them in transit. The 1 seed that popped washn't right out of the gate. Turned into a triploid mutant. Jury still out I'm still running her.
> 
> I've had other mutant triploids from IHG in the past that turned into absolute best ever weed (Jellium). The mutation caused the plants to finish at 40days flower. GREAT for outdoors. I had 14 footers fininsh the last week of September outside. 2-3 weeks before I was even thinking about chopping anything else.


Hey Bob! Good to see you over here. It's me Big Sparks from over at 420mag. I've got two Platinum Silk by Inhouse Genetics right now that both started out hanky and are triploids. Still in solo cups but are just now pulling out of the funky stage and putting out nice 5-7 fingered leaves with at least 3 leaves at each node. 
I've had this happen with a Sugar Black Rose by Delicious Seeds and it too eventually ended up putting out normal growth and flowers.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 26, 2021)

Hey there Sparks hows it going?

Just took down some Platinum Silk last harvest. I was a little worried about her tbh. But long run she turned out great. In the jar curing now. 

I'll try some tonight! lol Its good to be us! 


Something about IHG gear - always the frostiest in the room.


----------



## gwapman (Apr 26, 2021)

This should be fun.


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 26, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Hey there Sparks hows it going?
> 
> Just took down some Platinum Silk last harvest. I was a little worried about her tbh. But long run she turned out great. In the jar curing now.
> 
> ...


Sounds great! I hope to hear from you soon for a smoke report on the Platinum Silk. 
Always good talking to you Bob.


----------



## Big Sparks (Apr 26, 2021)

gwapman said:


> This should be fun.View attachment 4888272


Those all look like winners to me! I'd be honored to have any of them growing in my garden. Very good choices!


----------



## gwapman (Apr 26, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> Those all look like winners to me! I'd be honored to have any of them growing in my garden. Very good choices!


Thanks, I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 26, 2021)

gwapman said:


> This should be fun.View attachment 4888272


Should be heat in everyone of those packs, what are you gonna pop first?


----------



## gwapman (Apr 26, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Should be heat in everyone of those packs, what are you gonna pop first?


I hope so, gonna do 2 of each of the inhouse packs, already 9 days in with 3 seeds of sweets.


----------



## Zcrew7 (Apr 27, 2021)

Hallo guys..Thats an amazing thread. first time trying in house gear. So many crosses to choose from. Im trying to decide which one so i can order today. Which one of the following would you choose for a relatively easy to grow and not hermie prone cross?

-black cherry punch
-dolato v2
-divine gelato
-forbidos

ps: I sent the guy a message on istagram about a month ago and no reply at all. Considering the price tag on these wouldnt you expect at least a minimal level of customer service?


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2021)

Zcrew7 said:


> Hallo guys..Thats an amazing thread. first time trying in house gear. So many crosses to choose from. Im trying to decide which one so i can order today. Which one of the following would you choose for a relatively easy to grow and not hermie prone cross?
> 
> -black cherry punch
> -dolato v2
> ...


Yeah that guys not the type to answer back. Is what it is


----------



## SwankDank (Apr 27, 2021)

Zcrew7 said:


> Hallo guys..Thats an amazing thread. first time trying in house gear. So many crosses to choose from. Im trying to decide which one so i can order today. Which one of the following would you choose for a relatively easy to grow and not hermie prone cross?
> 
> -black cherry punch
> -dolato v2
> ...


black cherry punch


----------



## Zcrew7 (Apr 27, 2021)

SwankDank said:


> black cherry punch


appreciate it


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 27, 2021)

Mystery strain day 37 of flower outta ihg reg mixed freebie pack i kinda like her......got loud cake, jelly gushers and sticky glue in flower pics comin soon ....


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 27, 2021)

SwankDank said:


> black cherry punch


2nd this. Anything with black cherry pie gonna have some terrrrrps. My black cherry pie bx1 never had hermi isssues.


----------



## Zcrew7 (Apr 27, 2021)

thanks guys gonna grab myself a pack of black cherry punch


----------



## Cocabam (Apr 27, 2021)

SwankDank said:


> black cherry punch


I had some black cherry punch that a buddy got from the OCS here in Canada, and it had the most terps of any legal weed I have tried yet. I'd definitely try it out if I didn't already have hundreds of seeds, especially since its been worked to f4(?) by inhouse.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2021)

I have black cherry punch in veg now and if the smells give any indication what I’m gonna get at the end..... I bet a thousand dollars it’s very cherry. Love cherries man. Can’t wait for this plant. Putting to flower in ten days!


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2021)

Triple oh gee said:


> Mystery strain day 37 of flower outta ihg reg mixedView attachment 4888922 freebie pack i kinda like her......got loud cake, jelly gushers and sticky glue in flower pics comin soon ....


Looks to be a nice yielder for the plant size man. Looks very good to be honest. I’m impressed. Did you take cuts? Any ballpark guess what it could be? Any significant smells?


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Looks to be a nice yielder for the plant size man. Looks very good to be honest. I’m impressed. Did you take cuts? Any ballpark guess what it could be? Any significant smells?


Thanks.. its def stackin for a 2 gal..No cuts i wish i would have i may reveg for yield alone , didnt cause they was outta reg ihg mix freebies, i habe 2 of them and im not sure what strain but thinking platinum something maybe, has some purple tones isnt too loud to the touch but def kush/berry


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I have black cherry punch in veg now and if the smells give any indication what I’m gonna get at the end..... I bet a thousand dollars it’s very cherry. Love cherries man. Can’t wait for this plant. Putting to flower in ten days!


I got almost cotton candy terps on my black cherry pie was crazy good. Still have 2 packs gonna f2

Edit: again this was when IHG were 50 a pack or whatever so grabbing 3 pscks wasnt as crazy as the newer IHG hype stuff.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I got almost cotton candy terps on my black cherry pie was crazy good. Still have 2 packs gonna f2
> 
> Edit: again this was when IHG were 50 a pack or whatever so grabbing 3 pscks wasnt as crazy as the newer IHG hype stuff.


LMK if you find a stable keeper of that black cherry pie man. It’s already been worked I think to f4. Wait though you’re saying you have some OG F1 black cherry pie regs? Nice


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> LMK if you find a stable keeper of that black cherry pie man. It’s already been worked I think to f4. Wait though you’re saying you have some OG F1 black cherry pie regs? Nice


Yea the first release..the old school green penny bag ziploc . Also got 3 packs of Mother Of All Berries from IHG. I got afew black cherry pie crosses aswell, the white , animal cookies , velvet cookies& more.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 27, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Yea the first release..the old school green penny bag ziploc . Also got 3 packs of Mother Of All Berries from IHG. I got afew black cherry pie crosses aswell, the white , animal cookies and more.


You got some inhouse MOAB?

whatcha want brother


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> You got some inhouse MOAB?
> 
> whatcha want brother


I have 30 exact reg beans lol..i was le dumb and put all of them in one pack..soo doesnt look as official anymore lol.


----------



## phreedom_man (Apr 28, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Yea the first release..the old school green penny bag ziploc . Also got 3 packs of Mother Of All Berries from IHG. I got afew black cherry pie crosses aswell, the white , animal cookies , velvet cookies& more.


I’ve ran the M.O.A.B. and I really liked it.
There was a really fire pheno but I lost it.
Currently running it again specifically just to find that pheno again.
Also found a really nice frosty trichy purple terpy stinky male, that I should have kept.


----------



## GreenPyramid (Apr 28, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I have black cherry punch in veg now and if the smells give any indication what I’m gonna get at the end..... I bet a thousand dollars it’s very cherry. Love cherries man. Can’t wait for this plant. Putting to flower in ten days!


Nice! I got three phenos of Black Cherry Punch in the fourth week of flowering, two smells kinda cheesy/fruity but this smaller pheno absolutely smells like berries & cherries.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 28, 2021)

First time growing this ?? BCP the smells change then the puff is cherries ... sorta nasty but get high af.


----------



## Psyphish (Apr 29, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> *Photoshop filters*, lighting adjustments, high-end camera lenses.
> 
> Also, supplemental UV, certain stressors (such as Harpin proteins), plant-specific dialed-in nutrient regimes, killer living soil beds, etc.


Tried a pack of Halo plant boost once, it's based on the Harpin protein. I can't really say if it did anything. Do you find Harpin proteins to increase the trichome coverage? Chitosan also works for trichomes IME.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 29, 2021)

Psyphish said:


> Tried a pack of Halo plant boost once, it's based on the Harpin protein. I can't really say if it did anything. Do you find Harpin proteins to increase the trichome coverage? Chitosan also works for trichomes IME.


I haven't tried Harpin proteins yet either but I know people have used them. Sasquatch mentioned those when he was talking about how to drive terpene levels to higher percentages.

I bought a package to try but it's still in the fridge. That stuff was kinda expensive. 

I use insect frass in my soil mix currently.


----------



## Marypalm (Apr 29, 2021)

I’m new to roll it up but have growing for about ten years. Both outside and in. I ran in-house platinum kush breath remix last fall indoors. Ran the whole pack in dwc using general hydroponics floral series nutes with some cal-mag. No fancy boosters, just some hydroguard to prevent root rot. All but one plant was a keeper in its own way. Yield was good at half a lb. per plant.. frost galore, beautiful to look at with some purple here and there. Easy trim with a very high bud to leaf ratio. Low odor while in flower. One of the best looking strains as far as jar appeal that I’ve grown to date. I wasn’t fond of the taste at first but after a month cure it lost the bitter aftertaste and became sort of a nice nutty taste a quite smooth. My friends all love it. I will definitely grow again.
That being said , I have a short attention span and want to try another in-house strain. I have deluxe sugarcane and also, Cherry Smash in my vault and am undecided which to run next. Platinum Kush Breath Remix will be a tough act to follow but I’m wondering if anyone has an opinion on which would be a better choice and why.? Thank you in advance


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 29, 2021)

Marypalm said:


> I’m new to roll it up but have growing for about ten years. Both outside and in. I ran in-house platinum kush breath remix last fall indoors. Ran the whole pack in dwc using general hydroponics floral series nutes with some cal-mag. No fancy boosters, just some hydroguard to prevent root rot. All but one plant was a keeper in its own way. Yield was good at half a lb. per plant.. frost galore, beautiful to look at with some purple here and there. Easy trim with a very high bud to leaf ratio. Low odor while in flower. One of the best looking strains as far as jar appeal that I’ve grown to date. I wasn’t fond of the taste at first but after a month cure it lost the bitter aftertaste and became sort of a nice nutty taste a quite smooth. My friends all love it. I will definitely grow again.
> That being said , I have a short attention span and want to try another in-house strain. I have deluxe sugarcane and also, Cherry Smash in my vault and am undecided which to run next. Platinum Kush Breath Remix will be a tough act to follow but I’m wondering if anyone has an opinion on which would be a better choice and why.? Thank you in advance


 Scroll through the thread, gather up info and make your own decision on what strain to get and grow. In-House has a ton of strains, some are great, some suck- it's the way it is with every strains and its seeds> there's good and bad phenos with all strains you grow from seed packs. Only way to find out is to grow it yourself. Narrow it down by what type of strain you're looking for and check out whatever strain's lineage and make a choice from there.


----------



## Marypalm (Apr 29, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Scroll through the thread, gather up info and make your own decision on what strain to get and grow. In-House has a ton of strains, some are great, some suck- it's the way it is with every strains and its seeds> there's good and bad phenos with all strains you grow from seed packs. Only way to find out is to grow it yourself. Narrow it down by what type of strain you're looking for and check out whatever strain's lineage and make a choice from there.


----------



## Marypalm (Apr 29, 2021)

thanks, I realize when growing from seeds each plant will be an individual expression of the parents .I' m not finding much info or grow/smoke reports for the two strains from inhouse that I already have but have never grown...( Deluxe Sugarcane or Cherry Smash). difficult for me to decide which one to try first. I grow with dwc and use one main res. so it can be difficult to grow different strains at the same time .One strain may dislike high ec while the other strain thrives in a high ec environment. Just hoping someone has grown either one out and can tell me their thoughts, likes or dislikes for either strain I mentioned. any info appreciated.


----------



## Bowser1226 (Apr 29, 2021)

A few different phenos of Headlocc grown from seed. I had another but it just had too many nuts, so it was culled. Right now we're finishing week 7. Getting some mendo breath kind of smells so far, kind of grape juicey types of smells. All 3 phenos are a bit different and I'm really looking forward to harvest time... Thinking around 56 to 60 days and they'll be finished. Fan leaves have really purpled up lately.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 29, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> A few different phenos of Headlocc grown from seed. I had another but it just had too many nuts, so it was culled. Right now we're finishing week 7. Getting some mendo breath kind of smells so far, kind of grape juicey types of smells. All 3 phenos are a bit different and I'm really looking forward to harvest time... Thinking around 56 to 60 days and they'll be finished. Fan leaves have really purpled up lately.


Like welches grape juice?


----------



## Bowser1226 (Apr 29, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Like welches grape juice?


Not that sweet... Very hard to explain... Like a dank grapish smell... Kinda funky... The tent actually smells great with the mendo breath type smell mixed with the sour gas smell from a Headbanger I also have in the tent. Harvest can't come soon enough.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 29, 2021)

Bowser1226 said:


> A few different phenos of Headlocc grown from seed. I had another but it just had too many nuts, so it was culled. Right now we're finishing week 7. Getting some mendo breath kind of smells so far, kind of grape juicey types of smells. All 3 phenos are a bit different and I'm really looking forward to harvest time... Thinking around 56 to 60 days and they'll be finished. Fan leaves have really purpled up lately.


looks so good man. Beautiful purple leaves! That’s what I was hoping for with the trichopath but it is what it is. Great plant man! Nice work!


----------



## CTGrown203 (Apr 29, 2021)

Just popped 3 of the new jelly pancakes I’ll post some info and pics when ready


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 29, 2021)

Marypalm said:


> thanks, I realize when growing from seeds each plant will be an individual expression of the parents .I' m not finding much info or grow/smoke reports for the two strains from inhouse that I already have but have never grown...( Deluxe Sugarcane or Cherry Smash). difficult for me to decide which one to try first. I grow with dwc and use one main res. so it can be difficult to grow different strains at the same time .One strain may dislike high ec while the other strain thrives in a high ec environment. Just hoping someone has grown either one out and can tell me their thoughts, likes or dislikes for either strain I mentioned. any info appreciated.


Its hard with inhouse cause he seems to drop multiple new strains every month and thats been going on for what a couple years now, best of luck. I have seen some nice looking sugarcane plants but no clue about what it likes EC wise ect


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 29, 2021)

CTGrown203 said:


> Just popped 3 of the new jelly pancakes I’ll post some info and pics when ready


Mines up and going just in a solo cup still


----------



## Huktonponics (Apr 30, 2021)

Anyone finished a platinum gorilla run yet ? Wondering how long you ran them. Info says 60 - 75 days. I got 5 phenos out of 15 plants from the looks of it. Let me know what you know.


----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 30, 2021)

Slurricane day 40 something. Lovely fruity alcohol smell.


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 30, 2021)

Did some heavy stripping lollipopping whatever of my black cherry punch and platinum gorilla last night.

had a nightmare it was too heavy stress and killed them.

lucky it was just a dream. They good. Flower tent in ten days goes those two.


----------



## Huktonponics (Apr 30, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Did some heavy stripping lollipopping whatever of my black cherry punch and platinum gorilla last night.
> 
> had a nightmare it was too heavy stress and killed them.
> 
> lucky it was just a dream. They good. Flower tent in ten days goes those two.


Show me your gorillas bro ! Ill put some pics of mine up when lights come on.


----------



## Huktonponics (Apr 30, 2021)

Platinum gorilla - Day 34. Various phenos. I had to sort them into tall, med, small just so they didn't get smothered.


----------



## Huktonponics (Apr 30, 2021)

Just been in there doing some maintenance. Im seeing some girls that I know are going to finish early on 2 of the phenos, and they're both on the stretchy ones, the rest I can see going 9-10 weeks depending how they carry on under these cobs. All my pkb runs i did under some Chinesium QBs, but I had some 20/20 extrusion that I wanted to re-mount the 36 citizen cobs I had stuffed into some L shaped aluminium profile. Solid fixtures!

My PKB cut i kept would finish in 8 weeks with a couple of day flush after, depending the abuse. 

I don't fancy monocropping these so they're all going 9 weeks minimum. They smell really sweet and skunky, my hay fever is kicking in so I'm no use smell wise. 

I actually prefer my cobs over the boards too. I've blown 2 boards due to 2 UV chips taking a shit, had to solder them to short them, working like champs elsewhere now, but I'm going to add some red diodes to these fixtures i made. 

Just stuck my head back in the tent, just smells sweet and stinky lol.


----------



## Huktonponics (Apr 30, 2021)

Don't mind me, I've been eating some fucking edibles from my last round of sour D ‍ mr motivation.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Apr 30, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> View attachment 4891137View attachment 4891138
> 
> Don't mind me, I've been eating some fucking edibles from my last round of sour D ‍ mr motivation.


Guessing the stretchy ones are more plat leaning? Any big terp differences between the taller and shortest or all around the same kinda smell?


----------



## Huktonponics (Apr 30, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Guessing the stretchy ones are more plat leaning? Any big terp differences between the taller and shortest or all around the same kinda smell?


At the moment, I can't tell, my allergies are going nuts. Im seeing the medium stacked ones doing more purps than the rest and 2 of the short ones look like runts, they didn't stretch an inch, they just sat squar and got stubborn.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 30, 2021)

Zcrew7 said:


> Hallo guys..Thats an amazing thread. first time trying in house gear. So many crosses to choose from. Im trying to decide which one so i can order today. Which one of the following would you choose for a relatively easy to grow and not hermie prone cross?
> 
> -black cherry punch
> -dolato v2
> ...


Black Cherry Punch


----------



## Snowback (Apr 30, 2021)

Triple oh gee said:


> Mystery strain day 37 of flower outta ihg reg mixedView attachment 4888922 freebie pack i kinda like her......got loud cake, jelly gushers and sticky glue in flower pics comin soon ....


Looking forward to the Sticky Glue. I have a couple of those beans.


----------



## Coal Train (May 4, 2021)

What's every ones opinion with OGKB V2.1s ? I just grabbed those along with the ogkb 2.0 cut. I wonder what the difference will be.


----------



## bobrown14 (May 4, 2021)

I found a keeper in the testers I was sent.


----------



## Big Sparks (May 4, 2021)

I would think that based on the genetics alone that it shouldn't be too difficult to find a decent keeper or even two or three. Just my opinion.


----------



## Snowback (May 5, 2021)

Coal Train said:


> What's every ones opinion with OGKB V2.1s ? I just grabbed those along with the ogkb 2.0 cut. I wonder what the difference will be.


Some of the cuts supposedly test quite high. It's one of IHG's best reputation strains.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 5, 2021)

Chopped the trichopath at day 54 F earlier and man I know it sounds early but when you use a trichome checker thing and see a solid bit of amber, mostly cloudy, minimal clear..... it’s ready. Pics soon. Very black pepper and weed scent. I’m not best at describing the smells. Maybe some armpit in there too. My only complaint is the mains strongly took over everything else, quite a bit of airy buds at the bottom.

however it’s well over 5 zips, I’m thinking maybe 5-7. Wanted to call out @bk78 he was talking shit because I flush my plants and said I wouldn’t even have a QP at the absolute max and that it all looked like larf. Said I’d tag him on harvest day and today is that day. I’ll get a weight for you in 7-10 days homer.

here’s one pic of it I took. My cameras broke so I take pics on my ole lady’s phone. Let me see how many more I have. I took this photo today before chop. No filter. 
This plant was VERY stretchy. You must use some bamboo stakes or something to support the huge heavy mains IMO. They still were falling over with support. I have a biscotti plant doing same thing with no support and it’s now shaped like an umbrella....


----------



## bk78 (May 5, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Chopped the trichopath at day 54 F earlier and man I know it sounds early but when you use a trichome checker thing and see a solid bit of amber, mostly cloudy, minimal clear..... it’s ready. Pics soon. Very black pepper and weed scent. I’m not best at describing the smells. Maybe some armpit in there too. My only complaint is the mains strongly took over everything else, quite a bit of airy buds at the bottom.
> 
> however it’s well over 5 zips, I’m thinking maybe 5-7. Wanted to call out @bk78 he was talking shit because I flush my plants and said I wouldn’t even have a QP at the absolute max and that it all looked like larf. Said I’d tag him on harvest day and today is that day. I’ll get a weight for you in 7-10 days homer.
> 
> ...


Nice early harvest haha


----------



## bk78 (May 5, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Chopped the trichopath at day 54 F earlier and man I know it sounds early but when you use a trichome checker thing and see a solid bit of amber, mostly cloudy, minimal clear..... it’s ready. Pics soon. Very black pepper and weed scent. I’m not best at describing the smells. Maybe some armpit in there too. My only complaint is the mains strongly took over everything else, quite a bit of airy buds at the bottom.
> 
> however it’s well over 5 zips, I’m thinking maybe 5-7. Wanted to call out @bk78 he was talking shit because I flush my plants and said I wouldn’t even have a QP at the absolute max and that it all looked like larf. Said I’d tag him on harvest day and today is that day. I’ll get a weight for you in 7-10 days homer.
> 
> ...


Here’s what ripe weed looks like. Follow my journal for real grown weeds. Funny how every noob calls me out to show their mediocre, early harvested mids.


----------



## Wattzzup (May 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Nice early harvest haha


To wonder....what could have been.


----------



## bobrown14 (May 5, 2021)

@bk78 what strain is that?? Looks good bro... to be fair @Moabfighter plants look good too. I dont really go by trichomes. But i've been growing for a while. I like to smell a change in terpines a big change. Wait for that then verify if you need to on the trichomes. 

If my plants are green they aint ready.


----------



## bk78 (May 5, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> @bk78 what strain is that?? Looks good bro... to be fair @Moabfighter plants look good too. I dont really go by trichomes. But i've been growing for a while. I like to smell a change in terpines a big change. Wait for that then verify if you need to on the trichomes.
> 
> If my plants are green they aint ready.


Relentless genetics. That’s a Rozay


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 5, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Relentless genetics. That’s a Rozay


Update us in relentless thread. I got a pack of those. Would love to know what the terps are like there.


----------



## bk78 (May 5, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Update us in relentless thread. I got a pack of those. Would love to know what the terps are like there.


never knew there was one 

tag me


----------



## Big Sparks (May 5, 2021)

Me neither. Would love to tag along. Rozay is one of those strains that I say back and procrastinated on for too long. Next thing I know they're sold out, and/or extremely hard to get ahold of.


----------



## bk78 (May 5, 2021)

Big Sparks said:


> Me neither. Would love to tag along. Rozay is one of those strains that I say back and procrastinated on for too long. Next thing I know they're sold out, and/or extremely hard to get ahold of.


IDK man. Out of the Rozay and #1 stunna I had going the stunnas produced the most weight and terps imo

heres a pic of the 3 different phenos I had of #1 stunna


----------



## Big Sparks (May 5, 2021)

Some very nice colors on some pretty big dongers! Cant go wrong with that. Especially if you've got a pheno or two with great Terps! Rock on! And thanks for sharing!


----------



## bobrown14 (May 5, 2021)

Nice thanks you running a Mars lamp there ^^^^ ???


----------



## Snowback (May 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> IDK man. Out of the Rozay and #1 stunna I had going the stunnas produced the most weight and terps imo
> 
> heres a pic of the 3 different phenos I had of #1 stunna
> 
> View attachment 4895407View attachment 4895408View attachment 4895409View attachment 4895410


BEEFY!


----------



## MInewgrow (May 6, 2021)

couple slurricane nug shots.


----------



## Snowback (May 7, 2021)

Anyone have experience with "Velvet Skies"? I'm about to pull the trigger on a pack that is on sale.


----------



## Coal Train (May 7, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Some of the cuts supposedly test quite high. It's one of IHG's best reputation strains.


That's nice to know after I posted this I was reading this thread a few years back and one person had this runt of a plant and said it was the worse strain he grew .


----------



## Token Dankies (May 7, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Here’s what ripe weed looks like. Follow my journal for real grown weeds. Funny how every noob calls me out to show their mediocre, early harvested mids.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895239View attachment 4895240


Do you like golfing, cause you got some straight up golfballs right there! Looks absolutely delicious and very happy.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 7, 2021)

Black cherry punch. Trained her like I was serious or somethin 
strong cherry smells in veg. I love cherries. Saw that Trichopath stretchhhh and couldn’t have that happen again. Stripped a bunch and trained her in place exactly as I wanted. If this doesn’t do what I want then I just suck.

Have a good one fam.


----------



## slipdef (May 7, 2021)

inhouse "mixpack" freebie from attitude, day 26


----------



## Pugwah (May 7, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Chopped the trichopath at day 54 F earlier and man I know it sounds early but when you use a trichome checker thing and see a solid bit of amber, mostly cloudy, minimal clear..... it’s ready. Pics soon. Very black pepper and weed scent. I’m not best at describing the smells. Maybe some armpit in there too. My only complaint is the mains strongly took over everything else, quite a bit of airy buds at the bottom.
> 
> however it’s well over 5 zips, I’m thinking maybe 5-7. Wanted to call out @bk78 he was talking shit because I flush my plants and said I wouldn’t even have a QP at the absolute max and that it all looked like larf. Said I’d tag him on harvest day and today is that day. I’ll get a weight for you in 7-10 days homer.
> 
> ...


My jelly cross finished early as well. Hairs were orange hue straight from start.


----------



## gddg (May 8, 2021)

Platinum Punch unfortunately almost no smell and taste.


----------



## Big Sparks (May 8, 2021)

gddg said:


> Platinum Punch unfortunately almost no smell and taste.
> 
> View attachment 4897055
> 
> View attachment 4897056


I've heard this before about this strain. But I've never personally grown her out so I've never had an opinion. 
Shame because she definitely has the look, ya know. I could even maybe pass on smell. But shes got taste good and hit good. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bowser1226 (May 8, 2021)

Just a couple phenos of Headlocc, just finishing 8 weeks of flower. Will harvest them all before week 9 is finished. Will updates the smells after harvest


----------



## Big Sparks (May 8, 2021)

Very nice pics! I should've pulled the trigger and got some of these when they came out. But I didn't. 
Glad to see someone is enjoying there grow with her. 
Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Coal Train (May 11, 2021)

Headlocc? Heavily connected still has some .


Big Sparks said:


> Very nice pics! I should've pulled the trigger and got some of these when they came out. But I didn't.
> Glad to see someone is enjoying there grow with her.
> Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 11, 2021)

Little tester nug of the slurricane.


----------



## Big Sparks (May 11, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Little tester nug of the slurricane.
> View attachment 4898743


She's beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 12, 2021)

Underripe Trichopath trimming up quite nice.
Man I hate trimming.


----------



## SwankDank (May 12, 2021)

hows the smell and taste on the tricopath. looks good


----------



## Moabfighter (May 12, 2021)

SwankDank said:


> hows the smell and taste on the tricopath. looks good


It’s nothing oh my gosh wow special or anything man..... strong black pepper “spicy hash” scent. Hang on let me try to be a little more descriptive. It’s hard to describe exact weed profile smells because I’ve never had access to many assortment of weeds on the east coast so I’ll try my best. It’s certainly not berries or anything like that...... 
getting some floral smells off it. Little bit of mint maybe?
Taste is similar although this isn’t the best tasting bud I’ve ever had. It’s not bad but it’s not Slurricane flavor. It’s also just been cut up and hasn’t seen a jar so maybe that will improve......

all in all I’m extremely happy with the bag appeal and the yield. That bowl in photo is a QP, ready to go into single O jars, and there’s still half a plant left to trim easy.... very happy with the yield.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 12, 2021)

seven zips trimmed so far ready to go. Man I hate trimming. Hella yield on this one for inhouse though IMO. probably three or four more zips to go. Very solid yield, for me. Can’t believe it.


----------



## Big Sparks (May 12, 2021)

Congrats on your harvest! Enjoy!


----------



## Token Dankies (May 13, 2021)

Nothing wrong with mars lights, i've had lights from the top end all the way to the bottom and they all have their applications. I see some nice dank on this thread though and now I am sitting here dreaming of having 8 trays again.


----------



## the real mccoy (May 13, 2021)

Fucken millennials.


----------



## sunni (May 14, 2021)

stop ruining threads with your bickering use the ignore


----------



## Moabfighter (May 14, 2021)

Platinum Gorilla I’m gonna use this for a mental note and say day 1 of flower. What is today may 14th? Cool. Black cherry punch also going in this week but gotta make some more room by chopping Biscotti in a few days.

Really need to get in there and stake this plant out a little. Too bushy. Will have plenty of larf if I don’t do some work on it. I’ve already removed a lot from the bottom, mostly just top colas but still needs more work.


----------



## hardnugsnotdrugs (May 16, 2021)

Im just finishing up my first In-house genetics.

Crystal cookies V2, seeds popped 1 of 10 from both crystal and platinum.
Platinum Scout V2 seeds
and Sugar Cane given to me from a clone.

The Crystal Cookies is so beautiful and the animal cookie terps are everything I dreamed of.
The platinum Scout V2 is the frostiest thing iv ever seen.

also just bought OGKB remix gold pack, Cakes and Cream gold pack and Platinum Dosido black pack.

anyone grow the pancakes yet ? anything you hear about the cakes and cream or OGKB remix?

happy hunting


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 16, 2021)

As for a pancakes crosses I saw lots of hermie reports with flap jacks. Hope it is not a problem with a whole line as i got a pack of truffle cake in a fridge. Want to run them at the end of a year if everything goes as planned.


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 16, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> As for a pancakes crosses I saw lots of hermie reports with flap jacks. Hope it is not a problem with a whole line as i got a pack of truffle cake in a fridge. Want to run them at the end of a year if everything goes as planned.


 i put 3 loud cake (4516 x pancakes) in flower 3 wks back all 3 hermed around 15 days in and got tossed....in house has straight fire and i run nothing but them but from now on il only buy packs where one side of the pedigree has been worked or is a line theyve worked for a couple generations....note i have lots of other plants in flower with 0 seeds or nuts on them


----------



## Coal Train (May 17, 2021)

hardnugsnotdrugs said:


> Im just finishing up my first In-house genetics.
> 
> Crystal cookies V2, seeds popped 1 of 10 from both crystal and platinum.
> Platinum Scout V2 seeds
> ...


I'm very interested in your sugarcane cut. Please post pictures. Did it come from a friend or a med club ? I have a pack I'm dying to pop.


Triple oh gee said:


> in house has straight fire and i run nothing but them but from now on il only buy packs where one side of the pedigree has been worked or is a line theyve worked for a couple generations...


Breeding is something that was done with every released strain from most "breeders" 25 -30 years ago. Now not so much.


----------



## MInewgrow (May 17, 2021)

Slurricane smelling like juicy fruit with a mix of alcohol. Nice high, not chick weed but definitely stuff the ladies will like.


----------



## hardnugsnotdrugs (May 17, 2021)

Triple oh gee said:


> i put 3 loud cake (4516 x pancakes) in flower 3 wks back all 3 hermed around 15 days in and got tossed....in house has straight fire and i run nothing but them but from now on il only buy packs where one side of the pedigree has been worked or is a line theyve worked for a couple generations....note i have lots of other plants in flower with 0 seeds or nuts on them


well I’m hoping that the cakes and cream since it Is crossed with platinum and that is a pedigree and tested in-house strain. So I’m hoping I won’t have to many if any issues with that pack. I used to bea Ethos fan and have sooo many strains from them
But after popping a few in-house im now a in-house fan! Such top shelf quality strains. 

so as for my sugar cane. Funny you guys mention the hermie. Both my sugar cane which was apparently pheno hunted and ran a few times by a serious grower, has seeds. I have 8 girls in a ten, only my sugar cane clones have some seeds in the bud forming, it’s really nice bud I would say myplatinum gsc and crystal cookies is much frostier than the sugar cane. Hey at least I have feminized sugar cane seeds now


----------



## hardnugsnotdrugs (May 17, 2021)

I’m really excited to run my Platinum Dosido when it arrives as well as the OGKB remix! I love gsc and hoping these will have a bit of some cookie traits In them. The platinum dosido I think for some reason is going to be fire. Anyone grow some platinum dosido from in-house yet?


----------



## hardnugsnotdrugs (May 17, 2021)

View attachment 4903031This View attachment 4903031

this is my platinum gsc, got its last feed yesterday and flush starts.


----------



## hardnugsnotdrugs (May 17, 2021)

this is my crystal cookies v2 beautiful animal cookies pheno coming off here! She’s absolutely perfect, hoping for a bit of colour and size in flush but the quality looks top shelf, let’s see after the dry and cure


----------



## PhishPhood16 (May 17, 2021)

Has anyone grown out Polar Vortex (PKB X Slurricane #23)? I am going to pop a couple beans, soon, and was curious about the strain.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 18, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Slurricane smelling like juicy fruit with a mix of alcohol. Nice high, not chick weed but definitely stuff the ladies will like.
> View attachment 4903025


That came out great dude!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 18, 2021)

Triple oh gee said:


> i put 3 loud cake (4516 x pancakes) in flower 3 wks back all 3 hermed around 15 days in and got tossed....in house has straight fire and i run nothing but them but from now on il only buy packs where one side of the pedigree has been worked or is a line theyve worked for a couple generations....note i have lots of other plants in flower with 0 seeds or nuts on them


I've been wondering about the pancakes crosses and the pancakes(London poundcake 75x kushmints11) in general. Seems that strain and some others have been getting hyped up for strains that not a lot of people of have run yet. Same thing with cheetah piss and project 4516..who knows how these strains will fair in crosses, guess we're all going to find out though. I got the lit farms version of loud cake, lit's is called crepes and I went with them over ihg because theirs is a collab with grandiflora who created the project 4516, so straight to the source but I think I've even seen someone say something about that one herming as well, not sure though...

That's a bummer that happened dude, you should try some other breeders man. I couldn't stick with just one breeder seeing as there's so much heat around nowadays. Feel like you'd miss out- only growing in house. If you need some good recommendations for breeders and strains- hit me up in the messages.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Slurricane smelling like juicy fruit with a mix of alcohol. Nice high, not chick weed but definitely stuff the ladies will like.
> View attachment 4903025


Wow. Looks amazing


----------



## Moabfighter (May 18, 2021)

Any help or ideas here? I vegged black cherry punch way too long. Largest plant I’ve ever had. No room in flower tent for it. In theory I can flip my veg tent but I’ll have to set up a third tent to veg what I just started in.... ole lady says we can’t have a million tents all over the home and I get it.... torn here. Don’t want to waste this monster but damn she’s too big!! Notice the milk jug in the middle of the plant in other pic. I just set milk jug down in it.... beast


----------



## LeftOurEyes (May 18, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Any help or ideas here? I vegged black cherry punch way too long. Largest plant I’ve ever had. No room in flower tent for it. In theory I can flip my veg tent but I’ll have to set up a third tent to veg what I just started in.... ole lady says we can’t have a million tents all over the home and I get it.... torn here. Don’t want to waste this monster but damn she’s too big!! Notice the milk jug in the middle of the plant in other pic. I just set milk jug down in it.... beast


If you don't want to waste her then just prune her as small as you need her to be. Its not a problem to trim it down and shape it to what size you want if you're not ready for it to flower yet.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 18, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Any help or ideas here? I vegged black cherry punch way too long. Largest plant I’ve ever had. No room in flower tent for it. In theory I can flip my veg tent but I’ll have to set up a third tent to veg what I just started in.... ole lady says we can’t have a million tents all over the home and I get it.... torn here. Don’t want to waste this monster but damn she’s too big!! Notice the milk jug in the middle of the plant in other pic. I just set milk jug down in it.... beast
> 
> View attachment 4903834View attachment 4903835


So I assumed you didn't throw em in flower yet, so you could prune it by topping the shit out of her, and lollipoppin all the lower growth. Also in the future if you were running out of headroom after and during stretch, you can use twist tie and tie up some heavy duty metal nuts and bolts> then tie them to to the big colas and shoots to weigh em down. Works wonders.


----------



## Coal Train (May 18, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> .Don’t want to waste this monster but damn she’s too big!!


Make room or build a tent . Some panda film , 2x2s and a stick on zipper give you a large tent for 40$ 
Or...
Take allot of clones and send them to us ; ) 
I've also topped plants in the 2nd week of 1212 when height was an issue. They will stop growing vertically.


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 19, 2021)

Triple oh gee said:


> i put 3 loud cake (4516 x pancakes) in flower 3 wks back all 3 hermed around 15 days in and got tossed....in house has straight fire and i run nothing but them but from now on il only buy packs where one side of the pedigree has been worked or is a line theyve worked for a couple generations....note i have lots of other plants in flower with 0 seeds or nuts on them


I'll post a pic of my jelly pancakes tomorrow its still a bit away from being cloned and thrown into the flower tent but im hoping its okay cause hes had jelly breath 4 a while, only popped one


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 19, 2021)

Here's the jelly pancakes ft 2 top dawg clones I'm tryna root


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> View attachment 4904448
> Here's the jelly pancakes ft 2 top dawg clones I'm tryna root


Stick a clear solo cup over those to keep humidity in. They will be happier.


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Stick a clear solo cup over those to keep humidity in. They will be happier.


Not a bad call ive been spraying the leafs twice a day and have the humidifier in the tent blowing right over them trying to avoid the cup on top activity


----------



## Snowback (May 21, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> As for a pancakes crosses I saw lots of hermie reports with flap jacks. Hope it is not a problem with a whole line as i got a pack of truffle cake in a fridge. Want to run them at the end of a year if everything goes as planned.


There is a reddit thread where they are talking about problems with herms in the Pancakes crosses. I also have "Truffle Cake" so I am going to have to keep a close eye on things. I have had a few nads in the past on my various IHG and usually it's only a matter of picking a few of them off of the bottom stalk area on the original seedlings. I don't really mind that. A heavy herm, OTOH, is a real crappy deal so hopefully that's not the case.


----------



## Snowback (May 21, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> If you don't want to waste her then just prune her as small as you need her to be. Its not a problem to trim it down and shape it to what size you want if you're not ready for it to flower yet.


I want to second this. You can cut it right back, just give it a couple days to recover. The large root system will help it to regrow extra hardy. On top of that BCP is quite a vigorous strain to begin with.


----------



## HoggWart (May 21, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> As for a pancakes crosses I saw lots of hermie reports with flap jacks. Hope it is not a problem with a whole line as i got a pack of truffle cake in a fridge. Want to run them at the end of a year if everything goes as planned.


I popped half of my pack of Truffle Cake. 3 out of 5 just got tossed yesterday, 3 weeks into flower. The GG4 x Goliath they sent with it is almost done, no issues. No issues on Headlocc and 4 other strains from 2 other breeders in same environment.


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 22, 2021)

HoggWart said:


> I popped half of my pack of Truffle Cake. 3 out of 5 just got tossed yesterday, 3 weeks into flower. The GG4 x Goliath they sent with it is almost done, no issues. No issues on Headlocc and 4 other strains from 2 other breeders in same environment.


Fuckin hell. I was so pumped for truffle cake :/
It looks like these line is a fuckin russian roulette.
So it was like a balls all over the place? or a couple of them here and there at the bottom but you didnt want to risk?

Fuuuuuck

If not a problem let me know in a couple of weeks how these two doing. How they look smell etc.


----------



## HoggWart (May 22, 2021)

One was all over the place, the other two it was mostly at the the bottom, but one or two too high up for me and the fact that I scraped the first few I saw and then about 4 more re-appeared higher up. I’ll let you know how the survivors look in a few weeks. 
Im not sure it’s just the pancakes side of things, as I have seen some reputable growers say that White Truffle is a hermie waiting to happen as well. Other Gorilla Butter phenos supposedly have shown to be more stable. After Truffle Cake I’ll pop Peanut Butter Breath x GB, Oreoz x GB, and GMO x GB, and hopefully I’ll come out with a cpl Gorilla Butter/White Truffle keepers


----------



## DazLovesWeed (May 22, 2021)

Snowback said:


> There is a reddit thread where they are talking about problems with herms in the Pancakes crosses. I also have "Truffle Cake" so I am going to have to keep a close eye on things. I have had a few nads in the past on my various IHG and usually it's only a matter of picking a few of them off of the bottom stalk area on the original seedlings. I don't really mind that. A heavy herm, OTOH, is a real crappy deal so hopefully that's not the case.


What’s the subreddit to take a look pls mate? I’ve got a pack of jelly pancakes as my first IHG would be a bit shit to have seeds that cost that much hermie


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 22, 2021)

Snowback said:


> There is a reddit thread where they are talking about problems with herms in the Pancakes crosses. I also have "Truffle Cake" so I am going to have to keep a close eye on things. I have had a few nads in the past on my various IHG and usually it's only a matter of picking a few of them off of the bottom stalk area on the original seedlings. I don't really mind that. A heavy herm, OTOH, is a real crappy deal so hopefully that's not the case.


Yeah i believe you talking about flap jacks post on reddit. Saw it too. Fucking hell. You running truffle cake now? When do you plan to flower?



HoggWart said:


> One was all over the place, the other two it was mostly at the the bottom, but one or two too high up for me and the fact that I scraped the first few I saw and then about 4 more re-appeared higher up. I’ll let you know how the survivors look in a few weeks.
> Im not sure it’s just the pancakes side of things, as I have seen some reputable growers say that White Truffle is a hermie waiting to happen as well. Other Gorilla Butter phenos supposedly have shown to be more stable. After Truffle Cake I’ll pop Peanut Butter Breath x GB, Oreoz x GB, and GMO x GB, and hopefully I’ll come out with a cpl Gorilla Butter/White Truffle keepers


Yeah it is not a problem for me neither a couple of balls at the bottom but if they coming back I always bin them. Looks like a problem might be with a whole pancakes line. 

Yeah please let me know pal. Appreciate that.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 23, 2021)

Has anyone ran these, just going thru my seed collection, these were freebies years ago, I heard this strain was pretty nice-


----------



## Azzman96 (May 24, 2021)

First post here but been enjoying this thread for a while (even the bickering sometimes haha) so thank you everyone... 
This is frost monster platinum jelly smelling just as good as she looks, serious pie/cake notes with grape jelly and gas undertones


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2021)

Azzman96 said:


> View attachment 4908129
> 
> First post here but been enjoying this thread for a while (even the bickering sometimes haha) so thank you everyone...
> This is frost monster platinum jelly smelling just as good as she looks, serious pie/cake notes with grape jelly and gas undertones


Nice dude! Most pics I've seen of the plat jelly are frosty af. Good work


----------



## Romis (May 24, 2021)

Anyone run the Blue Java or Slurricane IX recently? I heard Slurricane IX is prone to hermie?


----------



## Snowback (May 24, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> What’s the subreddit to take a look pls mate? I’ve got a pack of jelly pancakes as my first IHG would be a bit shit to have seeds that cost that much hermie


Sorry, I don't remember. I think it was just the regular In House Genetics thread. Not anything special.


----------



## Snowback (May 24, 2021)

Kalkwerk said:


> Yeah i believe you talking about flap jacks post on reddit. Saw it too. Fucking hell. You running truffle cake now? When do you plan to flower?


I haven't started them yet. I plan on starting them within the next month. I will absolutely post any herm issues here in the forum if they should arise.


----------



## Azzman96 (May 25, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I haven't started them yet. I plan on starting them within the next month. I will absolutely post any herm issues here in the forum if they should arise.


Yes unfortunately the platinum jelly I just posted did in fact produce 2 or 3 nanners which I picked in time. Seems to be the case with many fire genetics these days and not just in house... 
Anyway I decided this is too fire to let go of and keeping as a mother is not an option so I decided to breed it with a fire lavender father i have and to hopefully ween out herm and keep the fire in the progeny that's currently growing


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2021)

Azzman96 said:


> Yes unfortunately the platinum jelly I just posted did in fact produce 2 or 3 nanners which I picked in time. Seems to be the case with many fire genetics these days and not just in house...
> Anyway I decided this is too fire to let go of and keeping as a mother is not an option so I decided to breed it with a fire lavender father i have and to hopefully ween out herm and keep the fire in the progeny that's currently growing


2-3 nanners is not a huge deal. Just pick off and hope they don't come back. Sometimes they won't show up in its clones


----------



## Azzman96 (May 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> 2-3 nanners is not a huge deal. Just pick off and hope they don't come back. Sometimes they won't show up in its clones


Yes I think you are right, I guess I was being too over cautious! Good to know it doesnt show up in the clones sometimes, thannk you


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2021)

Azzman96 said:


> Yes I think you are right, I guess I was being too over cautious! Good to know it doesnt show up in the clones sometimes, thannk you


Ya seems like there a decent amount of intersex issues going on with certain strains, but most of those are straight up herms, few naners shouldn't be an issue. Lolipopping and cleaning up the lowers should definitely help you out as well


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2021)

I’m finding a few seeds in my Trichopath I won’t lie. Don’t know why.... she always looked pretty good but I don’t really inspect my plants hardcore but yeah just wanted to note that. Idk.


----------



## grimweeder (May 25, 2021)

Romis said:


> Anyone run the Blue Java or Slurricane IX recently? I heard Slurricane IX is prone to hermie?


I’m doing blue Java now got 2 plants but they still in veg. Il be flowering in a couple weeks or so. I can update this thread when I get some results.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2021)

Romis said:


> Anyone run the Blue Java or Slurricane IX recently? I heard Slurricane IX is prone to hermie?


If you bought the slurricane Ix from the Black Friday drop good luck getting them to pop without voodoo magic. The shells are hard as rocks.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> If you bought the slurricane Ix from the Black Friday drop good getting them to pop without voodoo magic. The shells are hard as rocks.


Just stick em in your dick hole and squeeze tight, does the trick every time.


----------



## SwankDank (May 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just stick em in your dick hole and squeeze tight, does the trick every time.


tried and got stuck now I got a sapling coming out my dick


----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2021)

SwankDank said:


> tried and got stuck now I got a sapling coming out my dick


Just blow a peter north load and it'll come flying out....as a tree


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 25, 2021)

Instructions unclear, dick stuck in ceiling fan


----------



## Snowback (May 25, 2021)

Azzman96 said:


> Yes unfortunately the platinum jelly I just posted did in fact produce 2 or 3 nanners which I picked in time. Seems to be the case with many fire genetics these days and not just in house...
> Anyway I decided this is too fire to let go of and keeping as a mother is not an option so I decided to breed it with a fire lavender father i have and to hopefully ween out herm and keep the fire in the progeny that's currently growing


I don't mind if a few pop up. Only the hardcore herms are of major concern. Good luck with your cross. It sounds nice!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just stick em in your dick hole and squeeze tight, does the trick every time.


Holding out for a cut I guess man. I’ve tried to start 5 Slurricane IX seeds and every time one fails, (5x in 2 months) I’m like damn there goes 20 bucks a shot. I didn’t get any extras and paid 200 for 10 Slurricane IX with “platinum gorilla” freebies and one of those was unviable... anyway. Not here to complain but man that inhouse guy sent out some hard ass Slurricane IX beans on that Black Friday drop. Anyway...


----------



## XtraGood (May 25, 2021)

Here's a clog making video, careful with your dicks, it's got instructions.:




(oh yeah the clogs are for seeds...or something..."jokes"!)


----------



## RSTXVIII (May 26, 2021)

Hello everyone, i wanted to share some pics of my flap jacks, she is at f50 smell like pancake with marple syrup,
No herm problem, just hard to germinate, i have to sand a little the shell for help here to germinate. I have only germinate one seed.
Edit : sorry for my English, its not my primary language



View attachment PSX_20210526_145153.jpg


View attachment PSX_20210526_145135.jpg
View attachment PSX_20210526_145120.jpgView attachment PSX_20210526_145102.jpgView attachment PSX_20210526_145038.jpgView attachment PSX_20210526_145018.jpg


----------



## Cannacal04 (May 26, 2021)

Jelly slow cakes lol, be at the point in a week or two hopefully where I can try and grab a clone or two and throw it into the flower tent. Smells nice nothing insane atm


----------



## grimweeder (May 26, 2021)

SwankDank said:


> tried and got stuck now I got a sapling coming out my dick


Soo it worked then. Bonus. now jus do the same for the rest of em.


----------



## Snowback (May 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Holding out for a cut I guess man. I’ve tried to start 5 Slurricane IX seeds and every time one fails, (5x in 2 months) I’m like damn there goes 20 bucks a shot. I didn’t get any extras and paid 200 for 10 Slurricane IX with “platinum gorilla” freebies and one of those was unviable... anyway. Not here to complain but man that inhouse guy sent out some hard ass Slurricane IX beans on that Black Friday drop. Anyway...


You've got every right to complain about it. It actually helps people.


----------



## James1654 (May 27, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I'll post a pic of my jelly pancakes tomorrow its still a bit away from being cloned and thrown into the flower tent but im hoping its okay cause hes had jelly breath 4 a while, only popped one


I just flipped my jelly pancakes last week they look amazing


----------



## James1654 (May 27, 2021)

Snowback said:


> You've got every right to complain about it. It actually helps people.


I got 10 jellypancakes last week and all 10 of them pop, had a hell of a time with gg4 freebie they sent but I got 1 to grow.


----------



## RSTXVIII (May 27, 2021)

Here a picture of apple jax at f38, heavy stretcher


----------



## James1654 (May 27, 2021)

RSTXVIII said:


> Here a picture of apple jax at f38, heavy stretcher
> 
> Wow nice


----------



## James1654 (May 27, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> View attachment 4909975View attachment 4909973
> Jelly slow cakes lol, be at the point in a week or two hopefully where I can try and grab a clone or two and throw it into the flower tent. Smells nice nothing insane atm


My jelly pancakes ready to flower after 6.5 weeks I noticed a nice smell already in the first week of flower


----------



## Huktonponics (May 28, 2021)

Platinum gorilla - day 63

Found 3 girls that have a few fully formed seeds on 1 or 2 of the tops. 2 of the small ones and 1 of the tall ones.

These are comming down today.


----------



## Huktonponics (May 29, 2021)

Purple punch X 3 
Banana Punch X 3 
OGKZ X 2

Day 49

Currently on a New Millennium Winter Frost and Ruby Fulvic for a few days then a 3 day low flush feed then scissors  

The banana punch looks like it'll go 10 weeks at least, I mite leave them 3 in still yet. Dunno.


----------



## slipdef (May 29, 2021)

hello!

i put 3 freebee "inhouse mix" from attitude and they may turn better as i expected
never tried any of his gear before but i saw some pics
i took some pics sorry they're not clear

day50

mix1


mix2




mix3



My guess is :
1. bcpF5
2. sugar cane
3. pkb remix

pronostic anyone? ^^


----------



## Azzman96 (May 29, 2021)

slipdef said:


> hello!
> 
> i put 3 freebee "inhouse mix" from attitude and they may turn better as i expected
> never tried any of his gear before but i saw some pics
> ...


Nice! looks like you got lucky 
whats the smell combos of each one?


----------



## SwankDank (May 29, 2021)

that last one looks like a pkb remix i had


----------



## MInewgrow (May 29, 2021)

Nug shot of some dosi-gelato, has this berry funk with a hint of perfume almost..hard to describe..


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 29, 2021)

What's the strongest IHG strain going? PkBR is a big hit here.


----------



## Snowback (May 29, 2021)

I've posted this before, but there is a "Meathead" that tested very high. It was actually done twice because the guy didn't believe it. White Buffalo labs. I have no idea where you might find the beans these days. I think as far as what is currently available, OGKBv2 and its various crosses are a good place to start. Also, some "Tart Pops" have tested in the high 20s. 

For many strains, with luck you can find a high THC lady if the genetics are there. This Meathead was pure luck, as most of the other Meathead are average.


----------



## slipdef (May 30, 2021)

Azzman96 said:


> Nice! looks like you got lucky
> whats the smell combos of each one?


yup 
First is fruity >grape, cherry smell
Second is more discret, some floral notes
Third i can't really say, not fruity at all, synthetic strange but also discret 

2 slurrup going to flush too but they don't impress me much until now




SwankDank said:


> that last one looks like a pkb remix i had


interesting ^^ what kind of smell/taste u got with yours?


----------



## Moabfighter (May 30, 2021)

Don’t know if anyone’s said this but Trichopath is very “sweet”

I’ve never associated weed and sugar but someone mentioned some new shit in the game lot of strains have been “sweet” and while that’s a hard smell to describe. This bud is very sweet indeed.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jun 1, 2021)

View attachment 4913020View attachment 49130217 Some jelly gushers action in week 6, shes got another 15-20 days to go....gonna have to dial in my ph this next round i already know lmao


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Jun 3, 2021)

OGKB 2.1 x animal cookies x slurricane


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jun 4, 2021)

sticky glue freebie around 20 days in flower, had a few nanners and plucked them, fingers crossed they wont show up on her clones, grown under 720 roi growers choices, sorry for the janky pics


----------



## Coal Train (Jun 5, 2021)

The reason for naners is that most of these are just f1 crosses with out being bred. Not all. That leaves recessive traits from previous generations. That breeder who used some herm seeds many generations ago , found a fire keeper may have not gotten nanners when he popped them but we are paying the price now. That's what happens when you buy unbred crosses. It's part of the hunt . I know that . I excepted not to keep every thing from a pack. 
That's the difference between pollen chucking and breeding like breeders Neville and Shantibaba did years ago. It's took Manny generations and years to release a stable product.
Don't forget ethephon will remove nanners .


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jun 5, 2021)

Despite the fact I should NOT be buying anymore seeds, having a hard time choosing between Platinum Garlic and Garlic Storm... any suggestions?


----------



## slipdef (Jun 6, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Despite the fact I should NOT be buying anymore seeds, having a hard time choosing between Platinum Garlic and Garlic Storm... any suggestions?


if i were u i'll go with jmo xD


8wks morning random unknown ihg mix


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jun 6, 2021)

slipdef said:


> if i were u i'll go with jmo xD
> 
> 
> 8wks morning random unknown ihg mix
> ...


Have you grown it out before? Why would you recommend that over the others? GMO x platinum seems like a great mix but Slurricne x garlicane sounds equally lit. I dont know anything about jelly milk


----------



## slipdef (Jun 6, 2021)

No i never grown any of except rn some slurrup and some mix
i have 2 packs reg more, slurrup and blackcherrypie hope to find nice male
i'm about to fix myself and finally buy some fem stuff

about the choice, just a feeling
depends what u're looking for

garlicane x slurri sounds like a sort of slurri bx using different samples with theoric 25% gmo (sounds enough to me as chemo traits use to take over the terps and i don't really like that )
gmo x platinium seems to be a good choice if u want to get smthing close to gmo

gmo x jelly breath because why not? ^^
sounds killer too


----------



## timmah1979 (Jun 6, 2021)

Morning/Evening all hope you're enjoying the weekend. New to IHG, looking through this thread and what's avail on deeplyrooted. Thx to all who contribute here w/ all this knowledge and pics!

Soil grow w/ semi vertical limitation, so looking for something w/o big stretch. Would I want to stay with Platinum crosses? Had Pancake Breath but read about potential herm issues. Also note that I have a couple runs under my belt, so while not a beginner no means as advanced as y'all. 

Currently have the JMO in my cart, but looking at platinum kush breath as well. Would appreciate any guidance (other ones I should eye)

Have a great day everyone, peace!


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 6, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Morning/Evening all hope you're enjoying the weekend. New to IHG, looking through this thread and what's avail on deeplyrooted. Thx to all who contribute here w/ all this knowledge and pics!
> 
> Soil grow w/ semi vertical limitation, so looking for something w/o big stretch. Would I want to stay with Platinum crosses? Had Pancake Breath but read about potential herm issues. Also note that I have a couple runs under my belt, so while not a beginner no means as advanced as y'all.
> 
> ...


Platinum kush breath remix is a great strain to grow, I had 11 plants in a 1.2meter tent and it was like a jungle in there Full of massive nugs covered in THC. It's got a really nice gassy smell also  If you take a look at my profile picture you can see what she looks like


----------



## Coal Train (Jun 7, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Despite the fact I should NOT be buying anymore seeds, having a hard time choosing between Platinum Garlic and Garlic Storm... any suggestions?


Bother are equally great. Platnuim garlic being a tad bit more potent imo, slurricane looking and smelling allothe better. Both eaqually great cant go wrong with either. 
I've found slurricane not to be a hard hitting super potent strain but it's really still really good. Above average. Looks great and smells wonderful. 
Gmo is a great producer , same thing isn't a Uber potent strain. Above average still. Gmo the cut does holds a spot in my garden along with phinest cut of slurricane. 
This is all depending on pheno you find and your taste . 
If I were to buy something and had a few choices . Platinum jelly , jelly breath s1 , sugarcane and slurricane #7s1 I would consider. In no order. But really all his tried and true strains are all fire.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jun 7, 2021)

timmah1979 said:


> Morning/Evening all hope you're enjoying the weekend. New to IHG, looking through this thread and what's avail on deeplyrooted. Thx to all who contribute here w/ all this knowledge and pics!
> 
> Soil grow w/ semi vertical limitation, so looking for something w/o big stretch. Would I want to stay with Platinum crosses? Had Pancake Breath but read about potential herm issues. Also note that I have a couple runs under my belt, so while not a beginner no means as advanced as y'all.
> 
> ...


PKBR is a cracking strain. Very pungent sticky buds. Have enjoyed growing it indoors and out.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 10, 2021)

Black cherry punch before HEAVYYYY defoliation. Gonna lollipop further and open the middle up. Call this 
before :


----------



## howchill (Jun 10, 2021)

My outdoor apple jax ! Hoping I don't get a herm so im gonna take a cut and flower it out so I don't wait until fall for it to flower and give me nanners what you guys think?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 10, 2021)

After heavy defoliation/shaping 
black cherry punch


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 11, 2021)

howchill said:


> View attachment 4920483My outdoor apple jax ! Hoping I don't get a herm so im gonna take a cut and flower it out so I don't wait until fall for it to flower and give me nanners what you guys think?


I personally would set the pot in a vertical position instead of having it on its side but that’s just me.....


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jun 11, 2021)

top pic is jelly gushers bottom pic is triple og (ookb x tahoe og) both at day 59 flower so 6-7 more days of flush and theyll get the chopp...both have rock hard soapy floral musky chunks top to bottom...gonna fill my 4x8 with these 2 and dial em in a lil more next round


----------



## MySundaysBest (Jun 14, 2021)

Greetings! Just wanted to share my True Og x Platinum freebie from Inhouse. I think I got lucky here. Haha. OGKB like nuggets with a fruity, almost papaya like terp profile and the frost is no joke. Out of 2 seeds in a freebie pack, 1 didn't germinate and this one took off like a rocket. She will most likely be a keeper in my garden. Happy growing!


----------



## Coal Train (Jun 15, 2021)

I've never had a plant go make peak thc at week 9 , I wish I could find one of those phenos. Maybe my room. 
Loving the pictures.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jun 15, 2021)

Apple Jax F56.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jun 15, 2021)

same plant flash/no flash........LOUD CAKE day 35 flower...threw a few nanners but plucked em and never came back....smells like cheesy poundcake pie but also musky def unique another pheno of Loud cake..again threw just a few nanners plucked never came back...same ezact musky pound cake pie smell most def keeping them around....ps.some of you may not get nanners off this strain im not perfect by any means but i have other keepers in same environment with 0 nanners....


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jun 15, 2021)

JELLY GUSHER......lil quik dry tester piece...smells of musky soap gas and def looks to be a heavy yielder rock hard plants top to bottom like most all kushbreath lineage and she will be staying around ran her 62 days this time will take her 65-68 next time


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 16, 2021)

Does anyone know if Aritizen is shut down or working on the site?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 19, 2021)

My first full pheno hunt with Candy Breath (Candyland x Jelly Breath Bx) Regs and I ended up 7 females from a pack of 15. (I ran another reg pack (Mythic Mint = Juice Man x MAC Mints) from Umami Seed Co and it was honestly one of the most disappointing purchases I've had since all of the phenos I found (aside from 2 males) were absolutely unhealthy and ugly as hell). Pics 1-3 are from my #7 pheno, Pic 4 is my #1 pheno, and the last pic is my #10 pheno. I'm probably only keeping #1 and #7 but I decided to reveg #10 and another pheno just in case the smoke turns out to be great. I'd rate the seed pack a 6/10 to be honest. Out of 15 seeds, only 2 were keepers (saved pollen from only two males) the rest of the females were ugly as hell and even if it smoked good, was too ugly to be kept anyways. The two keepers were also the healthiest of the bunch so I took that into account of my selections. This was my first pheno hunt run with regs and I wanted to try it on a pack that I wouldn't get attached too much so mission accomplished. I did clone #1 and #7 just in case the smoke turns out fire, but in all honesty, I'm gonna avoid buying from In House and Umami especially. I have some Bloom Seeds, Dynasty Genetics, Lucky Dog Seeds, CSI Humboldt, Cannarado, and other really high quality breeders waiting to be popped anyways.
TLDR; 15 Seeds popped, 7 females, 8 males. 4 Crap females, 1 Okay female, 2 Good/Decent Keepers (Pheno #1 and #7). Wouldn't run In House again just cause there's much better breeders, and Umami Seed Co needs to be avoided 100%


----------



## Bennino (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi folks! I'm thinking of starting a pheno hunt. Dream Candy is an option, but it’s hard to find much about it. Anyone hear much about it? 

Other options include Dirty Kush Breath, Trop Juice, and Divinity Remix. Any advice? Thanks folks!

-bennino


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 20, 2021)

Bennino said:


> Hi folks! I'm thinking of starting a pheno hunt. Dream Candy is an option, but it’s hard to find much about it. Anyone hear much about it?
> 
> Other options include Dirty Kush Breath, Trop Juice, and Divinity Remix. Any advice? Thanks folks!
> 
> -bennino


You posted this on Reddit didn’t you lol. I voted trop juice, personally. If inhouse “tropical” is anything flavor wise like their “slurricane”, you’re gonna love it. May not have any of same parents though IDK

ok so I looked up trop juice. Not related to Slurricane but man I bet that trop juice is FIRE. Ogkb x Tropicana cookies? I just ran Tropsanto by oni and it’s half Tropicana cookies and man it’s Orange fruit zing is unreal. I stick with trop juice. That OGKB parent may get you a few funky mutated plants but I’m sure you’ll find a keeper. If you don’t wanna hunt them send them over and thenI’ll pop the whole pack


----------



## Bennino (Jun 20, 2021)

I did. I voted Trop Juice also. I made a hasty decision this morning for Dream Candy. They’re soaking now. Ultimately I chose the mystery and hope to share some images and info/experience with it. Seemed hard to find a lot about it, so let’s solve that. 

Happy Father’s Day out there to all you Fathers and those filling those big shoes too.


----------



## Bennino (Jun 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> You posted this on Reddit didn’t you lol. I voted trop juice, personally. If inhouse “tropical” is anything flavor wise like their “slurricane”, you’re gonna love it. May not have any of same parents though IDK
> 
> ok so I looked up trop juice. Not related to Slurricane but man I bet that trop juice is FIRE. Ogkb x Tropicana cookies? I just ran Tropsanto by oni and it’s half Tropicana cookies and man it’s Orange fruit zing is unreal. I stick with trop juice. That OGKB parent may get you a few funky mutated plants but I’m sure you’ll find a keeper. If you don’t wanna hunt them send them over and thenI’ll pop the whole pack


I do have another tent…


----------



## Azzman96 (Jun 21, 2021)

This is Pancake breath (OGKB x Pancakes) and i must say this cross is outstanding! This is only at day 30 of flower and the frost and smell already says it all, straight up sweet creamy blueberry smoothie! No nanners and it has grown very well up until this point. It has a few siblings but this is by far the keeper, the only thing is my sorry ass forgot to clone... so can someone give me some revegging tips for after harvest? I highly recommend pancake breath if anyone can get it!


----------



## KENTA (Jun 21, 2021)

Deluxe sugarcane. I hope it’s good as I have 2 full greenhouses coming my way. Smell is somewhat mild with some lovely sweet and creamy notes. Hoping the flavor brings out more but not sure what to expect. Anyone have experience with this strain? Thanks!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 22, 2021)

http://imgur.com/a/f1X749o


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 22, 2021)

^This is slurricane taken at around 54 days. This is probably the fastest strain I've grown I've brought it to 63...60...57 and all were a bit to long.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 22, 2021)

Azzman96 said:


> This is Pancake breath (OGKB x Pancakes) and i must say this cross is outstanding! This is only at day 30 of flower and the frost and smell already says it all, straight up sweet creamy blueberry smoothie! No nanners and it has grown very well up until this point. It has a few siblings but this is by far the keeper, the only thing is my sorry ass forgot to clone... so can someone give me some revegging tips for after harvest? I highly recommend pancake breath if anyone can get it!


that's great to get a good Pancakes cross review. Hopefully more people will have success than nanner issues. 
Take a lower branch clone now, small and nice and woody. Start rooting it. You can still reveg the original girl after harvest but this gives you a head start on the re-vegging process and a little insurance. After it roots, don't be surprised if it takes a while to start growing again.


----------



## Azzman96 (Jun 23, 2021)

Snowback said:


> that's great to get a good Pancakes cross review. Hopefully more people will have success than nanner issues.
> Take a lower branch clone now, small and nice and woody. Start rooting it. You can still reveg the original girl after harvest but this gives you a head start on the re-vegging process and a little insurance. After it roots, don't be surprised if it takes a while to start growing again.


Thanks Snowback, solid advice  gonna get to it now


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 23, 2021)

Azzman96 said:


> This is Pancake breath (OGKB x Pancakes) and i must say this cross is outstanding! This is only at day 30 of flower and the frost and smell already says it all, straight up sweet creamy blueberry smoothie! No nanners and it has grown very well up until this point. It has a few siblings but this is by far the keeper, the only thing is my sorry ass forgot to clone... so can someone give me some revegging tips for after harvest? I highly recommend pancake breath if anyone can get it!


I was curious about the pancakes- seeing as there seems to be a decent amount reports of herms with the pancakes x, especially with inhouse. I take that all with a grain of salt though. The London pound cake75 is a solid strain on its own and kushmints is always good. I'm assuming different breeders use the same exact pancakes cut, I got my pancakes x from lit farms. Crepes- pancakes x project 4516


----------



## KENTA (Jun 24, 2021)

Huktonponics said:


> Platinum gorilla - day 63
> 
> Found 3 girls that have a few fully formed seeds on 1 or 2 of the tops. 2 of the small ones and 1 of the tall ones.
> 
> ...


Well done. Just ordered a pack. How are the terps on this ?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> ^This is slurricane taken at around 54 days. This is probably the fastest strain I've grown I've brought it to 63...60...57 and all were a bit to long.


My Trichopath I swear finished at day 55-56? And I feel like day 53,54 would’ve done it too. That your keeper Slurricane? Nice


----------



## Azzman96 (Jun 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I was curious about the pancakes- seeing as there seems to be a decent amount reports of herms with the pancakes x, especially with inhouse. I take that all with a grain of salt though. The London pound cake75 is a solid strain on its own and kushmints is always good. I'm assuming different breeders use the same exact pancakes cut, I got my pancakes x from lit farms. Crepes- pancakes x project 4516


Yes exactly what i was feeling before buying these... I have always wanted to try a good OGKB cross but have heard that plants tend to mutate frequently and/or herm but In house seems to have worked a lot with OGKB so i decided to pull the gun on this one and dont regret it! out of 4 plants only 1 hermed and only 2 or 3 clearly visible nannners so nothing really... but all plants were super healthy from the beggining and all seem to be chucking out the frost and terps so maybe In House did a good job on this one or maybe its just the pancake breath cross that is decent, who knows...


----------



## Azzman96 (Jun 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I was curious about the pancakes- seeing as there seems to be a decent amount reports of herms with the pancakes x, especially with inhouse. I take that all with a grain of salt though. The London pound cake75 is a solid strain on its own and kushmints is always good. I'm assuming different breeders use the same exact pancakes cut, I got my pancakes x from lit farms. Crepes- pancakes x project 4516


Your cross sounds intriguing, do you know what x project 4516 is? Idk sounds like a gassy strain to me hahaa


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 24, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> My Trichopath I swear finished at day 55-56? And I feel like day 53,54 would’ve done it too. That your keeper Slurricane? Nice


Probably and yes it is


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 24, 2021)

Anyone know if a greenhouse counts as “not in public view”? I’m days away from legalization and want some outdoor plants but they can’t be seen from the road or something? Can’t be seen unless it’s aircraft or something.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 24, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone know if a greenhouse counts as “not in public view”? I’m days away from legalization and want some outdoor plants but they can’t be seen from the road or something? Can’t be seen unless it’s aircraft or something.


That is correct, they basically want you in a green house preferably, but otherwise obstructed from public view.


----------



## XtraGood (Jun 24, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone know if a greenhouse counts as “not in public view”? I’m days away from legalization and want some outdoor plants but they can’t be seen from the road or something? Can’t be seen unless it’s aircraft or something.


What state is legalizing?


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 24, 2021)

Jelly pancakes only a week and a bit in but decent structure, will update when things get going


----------



## Coal Train (Jun 25, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone know if a greenhouse counts as “not in public view”? I’m days away from legalization and want some outdoor plants but they can’t be seen from the road or something? Can’t be seen unless it’s aircraft or something.


Are you in CT too? If so I think our new law is indoors only. I didn't really read it though just what I've read the news say.


XtraGood said:


> What state is legalizing?


Connecticut goes rec legal July 1


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 25, 2021)

Coal Train said:


> Are you in CT too? If so I think our new law is indoors only. I didn't really read it though just what I've read the news say.
> 
> Connecticut goes rec legal July 1


Virginia is going rec legal July 1 too


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 25, 2021)

MySundaysBest said:


> Greetings! Just wanted to share my True Og x Platinum freebie from Inhouse. I think I got lucky here. Haha. OGKB like nuggets with a fruity, almost papaya like terp profile and the frost is no joke. Out of 2 seeds in a freebie pack, 1 didn't germinate and this one took off like a rocket. She will most likely be a keeper in my garden. Happy growing!
> 
> View attachment 4923148View attachment 4923149


You get the award for straightest, perfect standing colas!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 25, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> Virginia is going rec legal July 1 too


Yep I’m im the great state of VA


----------



## Jon Galt (Jun 25, 2021)

Looking for any information on these "In house genetics 5 seeds mix pack" I got them as freebies and was wondering if anyone has popped them. They're regular beans.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 25, 2021)

Why does anyone even bothering with inhouse anymore? Inhouse packs are so overpriced now, just go with cannarado, they have pretty much same and better genetics for $80-$100 a pack. There I said it.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Why does anyone even bothering with inhouse anymore? Inhouse packs are so overpriced now, just go with cannarado, they have pretty much same and better genetics for $80-$100 a pack. There I said it.


I have some old stash of a few, but have three slushers going by rado (Slurricane x gushers) hoping I find some strong Slurricane pheno. Inhouse is good but hit or miss. Cannarado has twice produced some of the best I’ve ever had. Have a few packs of rado I’ve never even touched. Uber (chemD x sundae driver) and peanut sundae (dosidos x sundae driver) hoping to run those soon.

nilla wafer is unreal. (Wedding cake x sundae driver)


----------



## Coal Train (Jun 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Why does anyone even bothering with inhouse anymore? Inhouse packs are so overpriced now, just go with cannarado, they have pretty much same and better genetics for $80-$100 a pack. There I said it.


Even Greenpoint has great strains for fraction of the cost. You just have to hunt.
Ive yet to buy any newer in house strains. Only the more proven ones. I have a few dozen packs of cannarado beans, allot of good gsc crosses from him. Back to cookies was a winnerfor me. Csi too. I think I like Csi because it's clone only crosses x clone only . Csi cost more than in house though but if you buy directly from him it's well worth it.
Besides my clone only cuts my 2 top keepers are Csi chemd x gsc and coked out gsc , next a slurricane cut from phinest and last gps 30$ pack of animal scout cookies fire og gsc cross with stardawg.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 25, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I have some old stash of a few, but have three slushers going by rado (Slurricane x gushers) hoping I find some strong Slurricane pheno. Inhouse is good but hit or miss. Cannarado has twice produced some of the best I’ve ever had. Have a few packs of rado I’ve never even touched. Uber (chemD x sundae driver) and peanut sundae (dosidos x sundae driver) hoping to run those soon.
> 
> nilla wafer is unreal. (Wedding cake x sundae driver)


Ya seen some good nilla wafers that's a solid rado strain. Nice cross


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jun 26, 2021)

I got slurricane and PKBR. I dont really desire much else from inhouse. Maybe a garlic strain but i got Garlic Breath from thug pug and gorilla breath from HSO which covers that base well


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 26, 2021)

I might get a pack of Pancake Stomper https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/in-house-genetics-pancake-stomper/prod_9085.html or sMACkin to add to my collection. https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/in-house-genetics-smackin/prod_9075.html Anyone got any info on these strains?


----------



## Crazyolo2 (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi guys,im new in exotic strains game.
How do u compare in house to exotic genetix?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 27, 2021)

Crazyolo2 said:


> Hi guys,im new in exotic strains game.
> How do u compare in house to exotic genetix?



Id be inclined to suggest clearwater or cannarado. Better prices less herms


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 28, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Id be inclined to suggest clearwater or cannarado. Better prices less herms


That's like going to Burger king and suggesting them to go to Mcdonalds because the burgers are cheaper.  Btw, I've grown out 11 PKB remix and I didn't even have one Hermie and it was the best I've ever grown and smoked. And yes I've grown Cannardo gear before and it wasn't as good. I had 1 Nila wafer plant that was dying on me for no apparent reason. Luckily I managed to wing it and keep it alive....


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 28, 2021)

Just picked up some Apple Jax, can’t wait to see what she can do.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 28, 2021)

Can’t wait to show you guys on July first my black cherry punch plant. Have to use myself as reference cuz she’s as large as I am! Possibly taller. One cola isn’t getting any light cuz the light is as high as she can go. Vegged too long…..


----------



## SwankDank (Jun 28, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Can’t wait to show you guys on July first my black cherry punch plant. Have to use myself as reference cuz she’s as large as I am! Possibly taller. One cola isn’t getting any light cuz the light is as high as she can go. Vegged too long…..


whats the smell like i got two going rn


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2021)

Some beautiful colorful slightly purpd' out slurricane-


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 28, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> That's like going to Burger king and suggesting them to go to Mcdonalds because the burgers are cheaper.  Btw, I've grown out 11 PKB remix and I didn't even have one Hermie and it was the best I've ever grown and smoked. And yes I've grown Cannardo gear before and it wasn't as good. I had 1 Nila wafer plant that was dying on me for no apparent reason. Luckily I managed to wing it and keep it alive....


Lol

Ive grown in house before the hype. 50 bucks a pack gang over here..i have zer0 interest in ihg overpriced shit .

Black cherry pie was fire. Have abunch left. Amongst other black cherry pie crosses that are long gone and off the market. 1st release stuff.

I got all the ihg i need. Im here for the hermi reports on the exspensive offerings now. Nobodies growing anything i got currently . Very seldom actually In the last 200 pages have i seen something i could relate to.

You can find good genetics anywhere..but for the price of clearwater id much rather promote the idea of picking up 3 packs for the price of 1 ihg pack. Rado can be hit or miss..but again much cheaper. Think homie was tryna justify the price..and his coin could go further elsewhere.

If prices were 50 a pack stil maybe my opinion would have been different. 

Enjoy ur bk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 28, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> That's like going to Burger king and suggesting them to go to Mcdonalds because the burgers are cheaper.  Btw, I've grown out 11 PKB remix and I didn't even have one Hermie and it was the best I've ever grown and smoked. And yes I've grown Cannardo gear before and it wasn't as good. I had 1 Nila wafer plant that was dying on me for no apparent reason. Luckily I managed to wing it and keep it alive....


And when people have asked for suggestions for IHG ive always relayed my results with bcp bx1 and pointed people to those offerings . Terps on it are fantastic.

Homie also was asking between exotic or ihg the herms comment was really really more towards exotic..but ihg got herms..everybody got herms if you stress enough.

I never had issues with bcp bx1 & some freebie offerings from ihg.

But ive also seen homies grow some good looking bag appeal frosty purple blue nana and slurricane that were all looks..no potency mids. Also no herms but no real keepers in potency department.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jun 28, 2021)

A nug shot of some Forbidos. I think this is an underrated strain cause I never hear anything about it. It is pretty, potent and tastes/smells great. It smells just like a tangerine but is more potent than any orange strain Ive tried, I'm assuming from the dosidos side. This is an great orange strain for people who probably don't normally like them. The taste is amazing, it tastes exactly like it smells and is almost like you just took a bite of a tangerine, with no rind taste or smell.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> That's like going to Burger king and suggesting them to go to Mcdonalds because the burgers are cheaper.  Btw, I've grown out 11 PKB remix and I didn't even have one Hermie and it was the best I've ever grown and smoked. And yes I've grown Cannardo gear before and it wasn't as good. I had 1 Nila wafer plant that was dying on me for no apparent reason. Luckily I managed to wing it and keep it alive....


Don't think sandwiches meant it the way you took it. He just saying for people looking for better priced packs there's a lot more options out there, and clearwater is definitely one of them. If you know where to look at certain banks you can get 2 even 3 packs of clearwater for the price of one ihg pack on certain sales. Clearwater works with lines that I'd consider more stable than alot of ihg. Their mai tai and creamsicle4 they use for fem pollen is fire, especially the maitai. Jungles boys and seedjunky fuck with Clearwater's mai tai because it's that fire, probably one of the best punch crosses there is and in a cross can produce some beautiful, terpy phenos.


----------



## KENTA (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2021)

SwankDank said:


> whats the smell like i got two going rn


Cherries and “Chem”? Possibly?


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Jun 29, 2021)

I’ve got some jelly pancakes seeds to run and I’ve also just got some mac1 & Apple fritters cuts. I can only run two which do I choose


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 29, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Don't think sandwiches meant it the way you took it. He just saying for people looking for better priced packs there's a lot more options out there, and clearwater is definitely one of them. If you know where to look at certain banks you can get 2 even 3 packs of clearwater for the price of one ihg pack on certain sales. Clearwater works with lines that I'd consider more stable than alot of ihg. Their mai tai and creamsicle4 they use for fem pollen is fire, especially the maitai. Jungles boys and seedjunky fuck with Clearwater's mai tai because it's that fire, probably one of the best punch crosses there is and in a cross can produce some beautiful, terpy phenos.


I have a Clearwater ah fuck what is it. Purple flavonoid going. In my first ever DWC. And it’s the fuckin healthiest plant I’ve ever grown 1000%. Can’t wait to flower her. She’s a great plant.

Inhouse will produce the frostiest buds a man can buy in a pack of seeds however though. Can make a novice grower a dank grower. Somehow. Inhouse always makes frosty buds and not sure how. That’s a huge selling point for me as the consumer. What other brands do you guys know of that produce hella frost?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 29, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone know if a greenhouse counts as “not in public view”? I’m days away from legalization and want some outdoor plants but they can’t be seen from the road or something? Can’t be seen unless it’s aircraft or something.


Congrats on legalization fellow Virginian. Here's an article that pretty much lays out the specifics. 









What you need to know to grow marijuana in your home in VA


You can start growing your own marijuana plants at home starting July 1st. But the law isn't all black and white as you might think. Jonathan Zinski is a hemp farmer in Gladys. He's planning to start growing marijuana plants at his home come July 1st.




wset.com





Also, if any of youse guys are sitting on older packs of IHG and can be talked out of them, especially Rainbow Sherbet, you should send me a pm. I just popped my last two of 30 to remake the 7 of 9 cross, and I hate no longer having them in the vault.


----------



## grimweeder (Jun 29, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I have some old stash of a few, but have three slushers going by rado (Slurricane x gushers) hoping I find some strong Slurricane pheno. Inhouse is good but hit or miss. Cannarado has twice produced some of the best I’ve ever had. Have a few packs of rado I’ve never even touched. Uber (chemD x sundae driver) and peanut sundae (dosidos x sundae driver) hoping to run those soon.
> 
> nilla wafer is unreal. (Wedding cake x sundae driver)


I have one seed of that Nila wafer and one seed of Sunday sunset too. I missed out on the packs release but attitude randomly got a single seed of each in about 8 months ago or so. So I snapped those up quickly. Really hoping to get lucky lol with only one bean of each. Not germinating till I can take cuts etc. 

on topic of in house tho. I don’t think their prices are that high tbh. Cannarado is £60-£70 here in uk for 6 seeds. In house is between £170 and £200 for 10-12 beans all fems too. So whilst they are a bit more expensive it’s not a huge difference. Had equally good results from each breeder from what I’ve done so far.


----------



## The Pipe (Jun 30, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Congrats on legalization fellow Virginian. Here's an article that pretty much lays out the specifics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rainbow cookies?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 30, 2021)

The Pipe said:


> Rainbow cookies?


yeah ... that one.


----------



## Coal Train (Jun 30, 2021)

You want to know a knock cut from cannaRado , Fatso. I have a few more packs I'm going to hunt through at some point.
I have a cut of sundae driver from green dragon that will always have a place at my spot. 
Honestly I've found keepers from 30$ packs of green point . Chimera is another good breeders that doesn't cost much. Th seeds , positronics , verdant green , Mr. Nice is great . You don't have to spend an arm and leg from great seeds but I do like in houses older proven stuff so far.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jun 30, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> I’ve got some jelly pancakes seeds to run and I’ve also just got some mac1 & Apple fritters cuts. I can only run two which do I choose


Run the seeds. Find your own mac and fritters  Haven't tried or grown mac, but fritter is the real deal. Delicious strain.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 30, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Congrats on legalization fellow Virginian. Here's an article that pretty much lays out the specifics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure i got a pack aswell. Thats one that had good reviews but i never got to em. i believe you posted fire pics of urs in here at some point aswell.

Edit: if it was rainbow cookies you were refering to.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jun 30, 2021)

slurricane re-run, been fighting temps even with ac in the room and some fungus nats, I hate winter but growing in it is so much easier, for me at least.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jun 30, 2021)

Apple jax week 9 of flower, she is really pungeant, i have to add a second carbon filter. She is in curing phase right now. And the smell is Amazing.
The smoke of the Flap jacks is Amazing, really potent, heavy red eye and dry mouth. For the moment the two pancake cross i've try do not disappoint me.
View attachment PSX_20210630_175037.jpgView attachment PSX_20210630_175055.jpg


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jun 30, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> slurricane re-run, been fighting temps even with ac in the room and some fungus nats, I hate winter but growing in it is so much easier, for me at least.
> View attachment 4933813
> View attachment 4933815


I feel this i have 2 plants later flower and praying they dont end up with any PM i have my dehumid cranked right on them and lights on its staying between 50-60% unless the humidity drops outside and at night its like 70-80... the jelly pancakes and another plant I have going are only like 2 weeks in so hoping they will be fine


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 30, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Pretty sure i got a pack aswell. Thats one that had good reviews but i never got to em. i believe you posted fire pics of urs in here at some point aswell.
> 
> Edit: if it was rainbow cookies you were refering to.


These days if I don't look at the pack it's 50/50 I reference something wrong. It's got sherbet in the mix [ 50/50?] which is where I went wrong.  Great on it's own, and made a great cross.

EDIT - your pm won't allow access.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 30, 2021)

RSTXVIII said:


> Apple jax week 9 of flower, she is really pungeant, i have to add a second carbon filter. She is in curing phase right now. And the smell is Amazing.
> The smoke of the Flap jacks is Amazing, really potent, heavy red eye and dry mouth. For the moment the two pancake cross i've try do not disappoint me.
> View attachment 4933876View attachment 4933877


Beautiful, fully mature, colorful cannabis.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 30, 2021)

It’s 12:02 am and I’m standing on my porch smoking a very large blunt of Inhouse Trichopath, as my first legal blunt in my life! Holy fucking shit! I love weed, I love my family, I love this inhouse Trichopath, and I love the great state of Virginia! Have a fucking awesome day fam! Legal as of right these last five minutes! Are you fucking kidding me?!?!?!?!!!!!! WOWWWWW!!!

edit this is the best blunt I’ve ever smoked. It’s twice as sweet as it usually would be. It’s frickin legal man!!!


----------



## Coal Train (Jul 1, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> slurricane re-run, been fighting temps even with ac in the room and some fungus nats, I hate winter but growing in it is so much easier, for me at least.


I hate the summer and the heat . I have a dual hose 14,000 btu ac in my flower tent. Times on are at night and I still can't get Temps under 80f in this heat wave. Ive done everything to try to get Temps lower when its 100f outside. I have 3 1000w DE lights , with a water cooler and a rdwc system. The wAyer coolet is the only thin saving my ass. I think I'm going to drop two DE and put 2k worth of led in there till late September. I'm not a fan of air cooling DE lights . Even though the thought passed my mind. 
In the winter I run no ac and have perfect stable Temps


----------



## Snowback (Jul 2, 2021)

Air cooling DE lights, as it seems like you might already know, reduces the efficiency of the bulbs, unlike "regular" style bulbs. Also, having temps at 80f is acceptable, at least in my experience. With that said, the LEDs in combo with the single DE might be a nice thing to try. I have had nice results in veg when mixing HPS with 5k LEDs.


----------



## Coal Train (Jul 3, 2021)

Coal Train said:


> I'm not a fan of air cooling DE lights .


I know but thank you. 
I just put a order in for three king brite 1100w (true watts) led. Im using those with my qb288 boards (if needed ) this summer in my flower room and I will switch back in October because I need the heat hids produce after October. Veg I'm OK as I like the Temps to be allot higher .


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jul 3, 2021)

RSTXVIII said:


> Apple jax week 9 of flower, she is really pungeant, i have to add a second carbon filter. She is in curing phase right now. And the smell is Amazing.
> The smoke of the Flap jacks is Amazing, really potent, heavy red eye and dry mouth. For the moment the two pancake cross i've try do not disappoint me.
> View attachment 4933876View attachment 4933877


Hella nice thats dank so far the pancakes crosses are heat and irs is beautiful..i got loud cakes comin down in around a week and the smells are straight exotoc Also , my friend just harvested some also and was very potent also,


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jul 4, 2021)

Triple oh gee said:


> Hella nice thats dank so far the pancakes crosses are heat and irs is beautiful..i got loud cakes comin down in around a week and the smells are straight exotoc Also , my friend just harvested some also and was very potent also,


Thank you, loud cake sound good. My next run will be pancake stomper and watermelon gushers from cannarado. Currently i have a blackcherry punch in veg.


----------



## hellofreshy (Jul 4, 2021)

i know in house gen focus more on quality etc but whats im looking for a little bit more yield for this round ,whats ur biggest in house gen yeilder strain ?


----------



## Snowback (Jul 4, 2021)

RSTXVIII said:


> Thank you, loud cake sound good. My next run will be pancake stomper and watermelon gushers from cannarado. Currently i have a blackcherry punch in veg.


I think you will be pleased with those BCP. One of IHG best strains.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 4, 2021)

Coal Train said:


> I hate the summer and the heat . I have a dual hose 14,000 btu ac in my flower tent. Times on are at night and I still can't get Temps under 80f in this heat wave. Ive done everything to try to get Temps lower when its 100f outside. I have 3 1000w DE lights , with a water cooler and a rdwc system. The wAyer coolet is the only thin saving my ass. I think I'm going to drop two DE and put 2k worth of led in there till late September. I'm not a fan of air cooling DE lights . Even though the thought passed my mind.
> In the winter I run no ac and have perfect stable Temps


I'm with you bro, I hate the summer as well, northeast has been brutally humid this season. Last week we were hitting 90% humidity. 

I'm lucky I went and got an oversized minisplit a/c unit for my room- run a 2- ton mini with almost 5k watts of hid. I'm also thinking of switching over to leds, it would cut my energy cost with the lights and not having to use a/c as much. Been looking into the gavita 1700e gen2 and the HLG 650 r. Just not pumped about having to spend $8k+ on just lights. I'll have to throw at least 8- 10 of those led units in my main flower room.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 6, 2021)

Anyone ever feel burnt out on the grow occasionally? Not inhouse related particularly but a lot of posters in here I see commonly post and respect whatever. Just wondering. It just became legal in my state and I was thrilled. But man having like 20 plants, a lot of them in small pots, all I do is water the bastards. Every single day. I have a veg tent a flower tent and a clone tent. Every tent needs something. Every fucking day. I know it’s not gonna grow itself but man…. My life is plants plants being a dad and plants.

can’t even find any customers and that’s mans word. It’s even less fun knowing you have a pound, about to have another pound in two weeks, and I barely even smoke the shit anymore. I prefer concentrates and have this guy from Oregon who hooks me up mega cheap. Stockpiling elbows of pot is fun I guess… not really. Shit gets a little “pickled” flavor after about a year. If I smoke a zip a month….. I’m set for two plus years in two weeks. Aggravated I don’t have the street smack to sell this shit. I don’t know man. Anyway.

one problem I think I can pinpoint is I’m vegging my plants way too large. I have my HLG 600r as high as it can go and am still having some plants touch the light and heat stress and even some bleaching. Particularly a lot of my leaves on my finishing plants are getting crispy crunchy brown and I’ve never had this issue before. Driving me crazy. Soil. 6.5 PH. Pretty hot in the 4x4 running 600 watts though maybe it’s too much light so I turned it down a few notches. Anyway. 

Wanted to share this with you guys. Black cherry punch by inhouse genetics

Fresh from the farm baby. Locally grown.


----------



## timmah1979 (Jul 6, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm with you bro, I hate the summer as well, northeast has been brutally humid this season. Last week we were hitting 90% humidity.
> 
> I'm lucky I went and got an oversized minisplit a/c unit for my room- run a 2- ton mini with almost 5k watts of hid. I'm also thinking of switching over to leds, it would cut my energy cost with the lights and not having to use a/c as much. Been looking into the gavita 1700e gen2 and the HLG 650 r. Just not pumped about having to spend $8k+ on just lights. I'll have to throw at least 8- 10 of those led units in my main flower room.


Hlg had a killer 15 percent off sale this weekend. Also remember to use “dude” code for extra 10 percent off


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 6, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> can’t even find any customers and that’s mans word. It’s even less fun knowing you have a pound, about to have another pound in two weeks, and I barely even smoke the shit anymore.


Barter. The guys that do the yard care take buds for payment, and buy bags off season. I had my deck painted a couple of weeks ago for 2 zips. Car detailers always take buds, and have become regular custies. I had a water heater replaced not long ago - I paid for the labor in weed. etc


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 6, 2021)

I posted a request just a few days ago looking for Rainbow Cookies seeds, and want to give a thanks and shout out to an excellent dude, @The Pipe , for making it happen.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm guessing my jelly pancakes is pancake leaning? I figured if it was more of a jelly breath pheno with all the OGKB it would be shorter or id have seen some off odd growth. Have heard kush mints likes to stretch and a guy I talked with today said his LPC doubled height from flower thats what this thing has done.


----------



## plebschmo (Jul 6, 2021)

Hey guys, does anyone know if Attitude seed bank (https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/) sells legit In House seeds? I'm trying to find some Slurricane 7


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 6, 2021)

Slurricane dealing with the heat but not stoping her from frosting up.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Jul 6, 2021)

Yes






plebschmo said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know if Attitude seed bank (https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/) sells legit In House seeds? I'm trying to find some Slurricane 7


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 7, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> I posted a request just a few days ago looking for Rainbow Cookies seeds, and want to give a thanks and shout out to an excellent dude, @The Pipe , for making it happen.


You're welcome


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 7, 2021)

Does anyone have a cut of anything good they’d accept a little PayPal for? My states now legal I just am tired of trying to hunt shit myself so I’ll pay for a good cut. DM


----------



## Coal Train (Jul 7, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone ever feel burnt out on the grow occasionally? Not inhouse related particularly but a lot of posters in here I see commonly post and respect whatever. Just wondering. It just became legal in my state and I was thrilled. But man having like 20 plants, a lot of them in small pots, all I do is water the bastards. Every single day. I have a veg tent a flower tent and a clone tent. Every tent needs something. Every fucking day. I know it’s not gonna grow itself but man…. My life is plants plants being a dad and plants.
> .


This is exactly why I grow rdwc and aeroponics. I have one 50 gal tote with 40 net pots or so and another wit 12. The 40 for newly rooted clones , the 12 is for teens young adults. Once they get bigger they go into my rdwc system . I like to grow bushes personally. I have a 25 site rdwc system spread out in a 13 x 30ish area.
It takes me no work to do water changes and feed them . I feed one bucket per system . I use a sump pump to do water changes . I check everything 30 minutes before I leave for work .
It's doesn't have to be like that , all this could be automated. I used to have a smaller ebb n flow system I could leave alone for a few weeks.
I remember having to feed measure add water to separate buckets . Never again.


Moabfighter said:


> Does anyone have a cut of anything good they’d accept a little PayPal for? My states now legal I just am tired of trying to hunt shit myself so I’ll pay for a good cut. DM
> [/QUOTE


I have a hand full of ellites. Pm me if you want to trade (not sell) or I'll turn you on to a few of my plugs I get cuts from . There 100% legit. They hike prices up on med club clones out in socal mostly



Dividedsky said:


> I'm with you bro, I hate the summer as well, northeast has been brutally humid this season. Last week we were hitting 90% humidity.
> 
> I'm lucky I went and got an oversized minisplit a/c unit for my room- run a 2- ton mini with almost 5k watts of hid. I'm also thinking of switching over to leds, it would cut my energy cost with the lights and not having to use a/c as much. Been looking into the gavita 1700e gen2 and the HLG 650 r. Just not pumped about having to spend $8k+ on just lights. I'll have to throw at least 8- 10 of those led units in my main flower room.


I just took the plunge on 6 sp6500 from Mars hydro. I'm not really looking to save I'm energy cost just heat I'm hoping these do better than my qb288 boards. Figure I'll use these half the year . I'm happy with my solistek double enders in the colder . months.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jul 7, 2021)

Some Platinum Gushers nug shots. This is a pretty heavy yielder and she's gorgeous. This pheno likes to stretch though so it needs to be topped.


----------



## Aheadatime (Jul 7, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Some Platinum Gushers nug shots. This is a pretty heavy yielder and she's gorgeous. This pheno likes to stretch though so it needs to be topped.
> 
> View attachment 4938666View attachment 4938667View attachment 4938668View attachment 4938669View attachment 4938670


I bet that smells like sweet pine.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 7, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Does anyone have a cut of anything good they’d accept a little PayPal for? My states now legal I just am tired of trying to hunt shit myself so I’ll pay for a good cut. DM


There is a place in Oklahoma, can't remember the name but do a search, and they have a huge selection of cuts that they can mail you. They range in price all the way up into the thousands of dollars!


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 7, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Barter. The guys that do the yard care take buds for payment, and buy bags off season. I had my deck painted a couple of weeks ago for 2 zips. Car detailers always take buds, and have become regular custies. I had a water heater replaced not long ago - I paid for the labor in weed. etc


Ding ding ding.


----------



## Coal Train (Jul 8, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Some Platinum Gushers nug shots. This is a pretty heavy yielder and she's gorgeous. This pheno likes to stretch though so it needs to be topped.
> 
> View attachment 4938666View attachment 4938667View attachment 4938668View attachment 4938669View attachment 4938670


That's looks great , I hope you kept a cut of your favorite pheno.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2021)

Some more slurricane I just took down this past week, got over 2 plates of this, sorry know I post alot of slurricane, it's all I'm running from in house at the moment. Took this down at 53 days of flower-


----------



## SourDeezz (Jul 8, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Some Platinum Gushers nug shots. This is a pretty heavy yielder and she's gorgeous. This pheno likes to stretch though so it needs to be topped.
> 
> View attachment 4938666View attachment 4938667View attachment 4938668View attachment 4938669View attachment 4938670


Sheesh, these look amazing. Wanna trade cuts?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 8, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Some Platinum Gushers nug shots. This is a pretty heavy yielder and she's gorgeous. This pheno likes to stretch though so it needs to be topped.
> 
> View attachment 4938666View attachment 4938667View attachment 4938668View attachment 4938669View attachment 4938670


Ya man you have some gorgeous phenos. I also found gushers to be somewhat leggy, think its the tk in it.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 11, 2021)

Hope mine finishes at 53 days.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 11, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Hope mine finishes at 53 days.
> View attachment 4941143
> View attachment 4941144
> View attachment 4941145


I've brought this cut to 63, 60, 58, but 53- 55 seems to be the sweet spot.


----------



## Romis (Jul 12, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> I’m doing blue Java now got 2 plants but they still in veg. Il be flowering in a couple weeks or so. I can update this thread when I get some results.


How's the Blue Javas doing?


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 17, 2021)

Slurricane with a couple weeks left.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 19, 2021)

Man can someone help me. I’ve been on a little skid…. Don’t know why. Have this going on with my black cherry punch. Feed botanicare pure blend pro bloom at about 1500 PPM. Ph to 6.5. I have to use three good shots of PH up to get to 6.5….. my light has been on 600 watts in a 4x4 and these buds are quite close to the light. Maybe heat stress or light burn? I don’t know man


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 19, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Man can someone help me. I’ve been on a little skid…. Don’t know why. Have this going on with my black cherry punch. Feed botanicare pure blend pro bloom at about 1500 PPM. Ph to 6.5. I have to use three good shots of PH up to get to 6.5….. my light has been on 600 watts in a 4x4 and these buds are quite close to the light. Maybe heat stress or light burn? I don’t know man
> View attachment 4947063


Crank that PPM down would be my go to


----------



## higher self (Jul 19, 2021)

1500 ppm is high. I grow in soilless blend & use Dyna Gro products at around 300-500ppm from veg to flower. 500ppm Bloom formula with my tap gives me 6.2-6.5 ph so I never have to adjust, it’s perfect for me.


----------



## charlie6zero (Jul 19, 2021)

Where the he'll have I been at? 

I been lurking on this board and Icm for a min but never really commented much. 



I bought a pack of nitro cookies way back in 2015 and popped all the seeds. Well, about 6 months into the grow I had a domestic disturbance and lost 4 out of 5 seeds. The last one believe it or not was the keeper. She's picky. A heavy feeder, but she grows rock hard nugs, that are covered in trichs. 

I run a perpetual garden and the vegging plants are grown in 1 gallon hempy buckets. After one month grown in a hempy bucket using a very aggressive veg feed schedule. I take clones and start the process all over again, root and grow for one month. They are than transferred to the flowering setup, two 4x4 100 gallon no till tents. I fit about 5 med size plants in one container, 6 if they are smaller. I harvest every 65 days. Here are some shots of nitro cookies, the last couple of runs. I do have older pics but I had mites back than, before I finally eradicated them. 

Well that's my long winded story.
Ps I'm still running nitro cookies btw


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 19, 2021)

I've kept the feeding pretty light on my jelly pancakes and still seems to be frosting up fine so don't think you have to slam them with stuff 4 those IG type pictures lvl of trichs. Starting to get a bit of a cookie smell now


----------



## Snowback (Jul 19, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Man can someone help me. I’ve been on a little skid…. Don’t know why. Have this going on with my black cherry punch. Feed botanicare pure blend pro bloom at about 1500 PPM. Ph to 6.5. I have to use three good shots of PH up to get to 6.5….. my light has been on 600 watts in a 4x4 and these buds are quite close to the light. Maybe heat stress or light burn? I don’t know man
> View attachment 4947063


As others have written, there might be an issue with too high a level of feed (salt toxicity).


How have your ambient temperatures been? Has it been hot? 
How much are your plants drinking compared to average?
Is this damage only at the top of the plant(s)? 

There are a couple other possibilities in addition to salt toxicity.


----------



## higher self (Jul 19, 2021)

Wk 5 Tropic Heat keeper, funky pina colada terps since wk 3. Decent cookie yielder just running this in a small pot to see how new stuff compares. So far my Tropic Heat is beating out the other cookie cross Rado's Altar Bread


----------



## charlie6zero (Jul 19, 2021)

1 pic nitro cookies in 3rd weeks of flower!
2nd pic frosted apricots at about 2 weeks lol from the chop. Smells like sweet fruit.
3rd pic true og x platinum, I bought slurup regs and this was a fem freebie!


----------



## charlie6zero (Jul 19, 2021)

More nitro cookies, 6 plants in a 35 gallon coco and castings.


----------



## scottelaxe (Jul 19, 2021)

higher self said:


> 1500 ppm is high. I grow in soilless blend & use Dyna Gro products at around 300-500ppm from veg to flower. 500ppm Bloom formula with my tap gives me 6.2-6.5 ph so I never have to adjust, it’s perfect for me.


We'll see here soon. I run everything at max.


----------



## Coal Train (Jul 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Man can someone help me. I’ve been on a little skid…. Don’t know why. Have this going on with my black cherry punch. Feed botanicare pure blend pro bloom at about 1500 PPM. Ph to 6.5. I have to use three good shots of PH up to get to 6.5….. my light has been on 600 watts in a 4x4 and these buds are quite close to the light. Maybe heat stress or light burn? I don’t know man
> View attachment 4947063


1500 ppm is stupid high for me . But if that's what your strain takes , it takes. I peak at 1200ppm in flower . Veg 850 900 . Is that the ppm of your run off you may have salt build up. Ya it's summer , I had a few strains catch root rot and die . It's really tricky this time of the year to much water and you get damp roots to little could kill the root zone. I would flush with water and let dry out a bit . Make sure you don't have root aphids , they are similar to fungus knats in looks and raise your light for a few reasons . Stress and heat.
A huge tell tale of the plant being way to hot from the 600 is the bottom will be nice and caked up with trichombes while the top isnt . You have to replacate those seasons.


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2021)

scottelaxe said:


> We'll see here soon. I run everything at max.


What's the max? Dyna Gro is strong, my plants get really dark green off this stuff. Almost too green than I want them to be so will ease up more in flower. Still learning how to use these nutes but im set on using them for a good while


----------



## Coal Train (Jul 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> What's the max? Dyna Gro is strong, my plants get really dark green off this stuff. Almost too green than I want them to be so will ease up more in flower. Still learning how to use these nutes but im set on using them for a good while


Most high end hydroponic nutrient company's are using the same types nitrogen phosphorus and potassium (ie calcium nitrate ect) to get there desired n , p and keep number . The numbers and percents may be different but the form of nitrogens used are usually very similar. That said I usually Feed at about 650ppm in veg max if the strain wants it 850 9. Some times it could be allot less . You can also kill a plant from excess N. So be careful it's not one size fits all. I have a chemd x gsc from csi that won't live on 600 ppm it's nitrogen hungry but if I feed my train wreck cut the same ppm I get clawing from oven feeding.


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2021)

Coal Train said:


> Most high end hydroponic nutrient company's are using the same types nitrogen phosphorus and potassium (ie calcium nitrate ect) to get there desired n , p and keep number . The numbers and percents may be different but the form of nitrogens used are usually very similar. That said I usually Feed at about 650ppm in veg max if the strain wants it 850 9. Some times it could be allot less . You can also kill a plant from excess N. So be careful it's not one size fits all. I have a chemd x gsc from csi that won't live on 600 ppm it's nitrogen hungry but if I feed my train wreck cut the same ppm I get clawing from oven feeding.


True they are the same for most part, was using just Floranova Bloom for the longest & tried Mega Crop but just having better results with Dyna Gro. I'm running different strains & so far so good. The only hungry plant I have is my chuck which is a sativa beast, the OG Chem, Cookies & others are fine with 500ppms max. Havent seen clawing plants but I will still scale the ppm down lower until I find a sweet spot


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 20, 2021)

You guys have made some very great points that have been helpful. Couple things. Yes my lowers indeed much sexier than my tops. The salt toxicity thing I think may be a game changer. I don’t know if my nutes have synthetic salts but I’d bet they do. I also don’t often water to runoff because plants are in huge pots and it takes Atleast 2 gallons to achieve runoff. I’ll try to clip my light to just carabiners and get rid of the ratchet hangers al together.

edit flower tent is probably…. 90 degrees towards the tops? That hlg 600r cranks out watts and heat man…. I have 6” fan and filter with duct work going through roof but can’t get it any cooler realy. Been hella hot outside. Plants are dying for water every 48hrs max. They’d love it if I’d water every day just don’t have time


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> You guys have made some very great points that have been helpful. Couple things. Yes my lowers indeed much sexier than my tops. The salt toxicity thing I think may be a game changer. I don’t know if my nutes have synthetic salts but I’d bet they do. I also don’t often water to runoff because plants are in huge pots and it takes Atleast 2 gallons to achieve runoff. I’ll try to clip my light to just carabiners and get rid of the ratchet hangers al together.
> 
> edit flower tent is probably…. 90 degrees towards the tops? That hlg 600r cranks out watts and heat man…. I have 6” fan and filter with duct work going through roof but can’t get it any cooler realy. Been hella hot outside. Plants are dying for water every 48hrs max. They’d love it if I’d water every day just don’t have time


If they get dry definitely lower the ppms. My 4x4 is in the mid 80's with leds & I grow in small pots so they get thirsty quick. I can tell my little bit of burnt plant tips is from dry medium. I want to set up a drip but I actually like hand watering tho it is a pain/chore


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> If they get dry definitely lower the ppms. My 4x4 is in the mid 80's with leds & I grow in small pots so they get thirsty quick. I can tell my little bit of burnt plant tips is from dry medium. I want to set up a drip but I actually like hand watering tho it is a pain/chore


Ahhh so possibly it’s getting real dry like a DWC bucket and whatever liquid is in the pots is highly concentrated and toxic if they get real dry right?


----------



## Coal Train (Jul 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> You guys have made some very great points that have been helpful. Couple things. Yes my lowers indeed much sexier than my tops. The salt toxicity thing I think may be a game changer. I don’t know if my nutes have synthetic salts but I’d bet they do. I also don’t often water to runoff because plants are in huge pots and it takes Atleast 2 gallons to achieve runoff. I’ll try to clip my light to just carabiners and get rid of the ratchet hangers al together.
> 
> edit flower tent is probably…. 90 degrees towards the tops? That hlg 600r cranks out watts and heat man…. I have 6” fan and filter with duct work going through roof but can’t get it any cooler realy. Been hella hot outside. Plants are dying for water every 48hrs max. They’d love it if I’d water every day just don’t have time


I have digital thermostats hanging under my lights at right above the canopy. That's your true room temp . Some one once told me your only fooling yourself measuring it some where else. I'm not saying that's what your doing just saying if your not getting temp measuments around there it defeats the purpose. 
I don't grow in soil I'm not sure if there is a way to get a ppm reading by your root zone but it may be worth looking into . Ppm that high I would just give water for a few waterings. If it where me I would dump my reservoir and give to straight water for 48 hours then add my nutrients. Good luck what ever happens. Summer sucks.


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jul 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Man can someone help me. I’ve been on a little skid…. Don’t know why. Have this going on with my black cherry punch. Feed botanicare pure blend pro bloom at about 1500 PPM. Ph to 6.5. I have to use three good shots of PH up to get to 6.5….. my light has been on 600 watts in a 4x4 and these buds are quite close to the light. Maybe heat stress or light burn? I don’t know man
> View attachment 4947063


I would bring it down to like 750-900ppms


----------



## higher self (Jul 20, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Ahhh so possibly it’s getting real dry like a DWC bucket and whatever liquid is in the pots is highly concentrated and toxic if they get real dry right?


Yes exactly. Dry spells are good for vegging plants making roots grow but in flower its best to always keep them on the wetter side. That's why I stopped using fabric pots they got to dry for me & I went through to much water. Now I can pretty much water my 4x4 with half a gal of water, small plants but tent is packed out now

Summer does suck for me as well. I usually have to grow sativas so I don't get mold or grow small plants


----------



## Coal Train (Jul 21, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> edit flower tent is probably…. 90 degrees towards the tops? That hlg 600r cranks out watts and heat man…. I have 6” fan and filter with duct work going through roof but can’t get it any cooler realy. Been hella hot outside. Plants are dying for water every 48hrs max. They’d love it if I’d water every day just don’t have time


I thought you had a hps hid. My fault. Temps should be allot easier to control with a led light , can you move the drive outside the tent . I bet you could buy the proper aviation conectors and rewire it if not.


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Jul 21, 2021)

I been reading LEDs you actually want to run 10 degree Celsius higher than when using HPS. (50 degrees F to the Americans). Anyone found this to be true ? 
it was capulator’s IG post that got me looking into it saying he’s getting the hang of LEDs and this run done 92* during stretch


----------



## XtraGood (Jul 21, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> (50 degrees F to the Americans)


hmm


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Jul 21, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> hmm


I might of worked that out wrong lol idk how fahrenheit works I had to google it just to spell it. But basically Cap was saying he’s getting better results with leds having the room at 92fahrenheit and Googling it seemed to fine others supporting the idea leds should have a higher room temp something to do with the actual leaf temperature being correct that way


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 21, 2021)

85, potentially higher. You need to match the leaf surface temperature with the ambient temperature. Sometimes that means letting your room get a little bit warmer until they match up, don’t go higher than 90. Also if you want to pay attention to your humidity level, matching your humidity to the temperature (balanced surface to ambient) is how you get the stomata to open. Right now your plants are confused, also try using a little bit more magnesium.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 21, 2021)

I read that your ph is a bit high, to access p-k you need to be getting down to the mid 5s like 5.6 and it should naturally raise back up.


----------



## GreenPyramid (Jul 21, 2021)

Having grown out Black Cherry punch based on a recommendation from a forum member here, I must say it was absolutely worth it. Im getting decent returns on the press machine and the high is an absolute banger with serious sedative effects. 





I’m growing this again alongside with Jelly Pancakes and Sticky Glue for the next cycle. This time, using soil instead of DWC. Will post results 

(The lil fella is Triple Burger from skunk house genetics)


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 21, 2021)

Sugar Cane (Platinum X Slurricane) week 8 bloom. This pheno yields terribly and has a musky grape funk nose.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 21, 2021)

Dry Ice (Platinum Dosi x Slurricane #23) around week 7 bloom. Sour grapefruit nose.


----------



## Coal Train (Jul 22, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> I been reading LEDs you actually want to run 10 degree Celsius higher than when using HPS. (50 degrees F to the Americans). Anyone found this to be true ?
> it was capulator’s IG post that got me looking into it saying he’s getting the hang of LEDs and this run done 92* during stretch


I admittedly have grown mostly with double ended hps but ive been doing so for a long time. Long enough to remember when the magmetic ballast wad supreem. 
I do have allot of leds . 6 quantum boards and 11 sp6500 . I've just started using the sp6500 this season . 
Everything I've seen has indicated you want to replicated your season. Root zone are cold in the wild vegging plants are very warm. The start if bloom it's just as warm but by the end it's colder and dry. Heat kills trich production , they evaprate from the plant. I would start with what's known then experiment with clones so you can used the same plant as a data point.
Being inside gives us the ablity to create the best conditions for our plants . There's nothing natural about led or hps inside . I would start with what's known and proven and then experiment .


Tartaria Genetics said:


> Sugar Cane (Platinum X Slurricane) week 8 bloom. This pheno yields terribly and has a musky grape funk nose.


I hope you kept a cut of that it looks like a keeper.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 22, 2021)

Coal Train said:


> I admittedly have grown mostly with double ended hps but ive been doing so for a long time. Long enough to remember when the magmetic ballast wad supreem.
> I do have allot of leds . 6 quantum boards and 11 sp6500 . I've just started using the sp6500 this season .
> Everything I've seen has indicated you want to replicated your season. Root zone are cold in the wild vegging plants are very warm. The start if bloom it's just as warm but by the end it's colder and dry. Heat kills trich production , they evaprate from the plant. I would start with what's known then experiment with clones so you can used the same plant as a data point.
> Being inside gives us the ablity to create the best conditions for our plants . There's nothing natural about led or hps inside . I would start with what's known and proven and then experiment .
> ...


I crossed her with Pablos Revenge from Tiki to make Alexandrias Revenge as well as HighMAC from STS to make Sugar High. Hoping to find magic.


----------



## Coal Train (Jul 22, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> I crossed her with Pablos Revenge from Tiki to make Alexandrias Revenge as well as HighMAC from STS to make Sugar High. Hoping to find magic.


Looks amazing. I value potency and looks over yeild . I hope you kept a cut of that it looks like a keeper.
. Keep posting i would loce to see what you come up with . Tiki has some beautiful cuts . Are you from mass?
I just popped a half of my pack of sugarcane I'm looking forward to what's inside.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 22, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> I been reading LEDs you actually want to run 10 degree Celsius higher than when using HPS. (50 degrees F to the Americans). Anyone found this to be true ?
> it was capulator’s IG post that got me looking into it saying he’s getting the hang of LEDs and this run done 92* during stretch


You not seen the mega bug infestation cap has going right now? Those temps can’t be helping……


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 23, 2021)

Coal Train said:


> Looks amazing. I value potency and looks over yeild . I hope you kept a cut of that it looks like a keeper.
> . Keep posting i would loce to see what you come up with . Tiki has some beautiful cuts . Are you from mass?
> I just popped a half of my pack of sugarcane I'm looking forward to what's inside.


From the pacific islands. Ive seen crazy fire phenos of Sugar Cane that are levels above mine. Hope you find elites!


----------



## Coal Train (Jul 23, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> From the pacific islands. Ive seen crazy fire phenos of Sugar Cane that are levels above mine. Hope you find elites!


I'm happy to hear that thanks . One of the 6 sugarcane seedlings I have in veg are throwing out purples allready . You knows what's a great strain I really fell in love with csi Chem d x forum cut gsc. It's really moody but throws out some awesome pheno.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 23, 2021)

Chem D blesses many things that she touches.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 23, 2021)

Tart Pops. This was from a 3 pack of freebies. Not the hugest yielder but dense and very nice in both smell and looks. Flavor could be just a touch more distinct. FULLY done at 56 days, which is nice. Bud shots coming sometime soon. 
I think this one is worth running again.


----------



## Coal Train (Jul 23, 2021)

Snowback said:


> . I think this one is worth running again.


I would unless it's just a horrible plant and I've had them I try to run everything a few times. That looks far from horrible.
I love those Chem pheno that put out that incense thick musty diesel smell when smoked. Reminds me of old school piff.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jul 23, 2021)

46ish days. Slurry


----------



## Railage (Jul 23, 2021)

Bananacane #7 I was super busy and didn’t get any late flower pics buts here’s some nugs.

She’s lanky and stretches a fucking shit ton but makes some beautiful potent bud, tropical smoothie funk.

I had no herms on the whole pack which I think was 11, 1/3 of my Truth Serum freebies did herm regardless I need to run some more In House, I really want another Slurri cross.



Best Papers


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jul 24, 2021)

Jelly pancakes looking like it's going to be my best yield this run already starting to bulk up a bit. Smell right now is like baked goods/cookie. 0 nanners so far all those lowers are clean


----------



## higher self (Jul 24, 2021)

Tropic Heat (OGKB x Purple Punch) at day 42


----------



## SoD4nk (Jul 25, 2021)

I'm revegging this Slurricane pheno for sure!!!


----------



## Coal Train (Jul 26, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> I'm revegging this Slurricane pheno for sure!!!


Maybe take a lower branch that would just normaly be popcorn bud. Start the revegging process earlier. I do this from time to time and get some really crazy bushy plants .


----------



## SwankDank (Jul 26, 2021)

these should be flowering in the next couple weeks velvet skies is already popping hairs. Each plant is topped once

*BLACK CHERRY PUNCH, JMO, SLURRICANE#7,*


*VELVET SKIES, PLATINUM KUSH BREATH REMIX*


----------



## Have2 (Jul 27, 2021)

Anyone tried the Zurple punch bx? I think it's the most expensive strain at the IHG's catalog but seems no one have done it... If yes, manifest yourself!!


----------



## grimweeder (Jul 27, 2021)

Have2 said:


> Anyone tried the Zurple punch bx? I think it's the most expensive strain at the IHG's catalog but seems no one have done it... If yes, manifest yourself!!


I jus did one of these. Only did one plant from a pack tho so not much to compare. It was pretty nice. Not a great yeild tho tbh, but it wasn’t really bad or anything either just less than I hoped/expected and less than most the other plants. It was super frosty really pretty and dense buds that had a nice amount of purple in, Quit a nice light-ish colour purple too, not too deep. It wasn’t all purple tho.

It’s smell was very much like purple skittles smell an taste but had a slight fermented fruit undertones to it. It wasn’t super loud but also wasn’t exactly weak on terps/smell either. It was a very tasty smoke if you like that kinda terp profile, No gas or skunk funk at all tho. Opening the jar was like opening a bag of purple skittles of those were a thing.

It’s potency at first didn’t seem too great, but after a good 2-3 week cure it actually got more potent and was one of the more potent strains I had although the high wasn’t particularly long lasting and was the shortest high out of the bunch. this wasn’t so bad tho as it was pretty tasty so a pleasure to just toke up some more but it wasn’t the most potent probably 4th out of 8 individual plants of varying strains. The rest in front of it had a much longer lasting high tho and tbh so did the ones that were a bit weaker. 

it seemed to be more of a hybrid and a nice mix of indica an sativa but due to my tolerance unless it’s a pure sativa or pure indica it’s hard for me to tell much difference really.

I unfortunately did not take any pictures. But I will double check and upload them if I can find any. I may have a dry bud shot somewhere. 

I will probably grow it again at some point to see what more it has to offer but not really any time soon but that’s cos I got like 30 in house strains to be getting through in the mean time so it’s not really the strains fault.

oh yea she was done in literally 8 weeks but I took her about 8.5 weeks so one of the faster strains out of the bunch.


----------



## Have2 (Jul 27, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> I jus did one of these. Only did one plant from a pack tho so not much to compare. It was pretty nice. Not a great yeild tho tbh, but it wasn’t really bad or anything either just less than I hoped/expected and less than most the other plants. It was super frosty really pretty and dense buds that had a nice amount of purple in, Quit a nice light-ish colour purple too, not too deep. It wasn’t all purple tho.
> 
> It’s smell was very much like purple skittles smell an taste but had a slight fermented fruit undertones to it. It wasn’t super loud but also wasn’t exactly weak on terps/smell either. It was a very tasty smoke if you like that kinda terp profile, No gas or skunk funk at all tho. Opening the jar was like opening a bag of purple skittles of those were a thing.
> 
> ...


Thanks! A really complete review! 

A friend of mine tried it but it was a... Garbage thing... So far from the XXL yield claimed by IHG... Look wasn't really attractive so some hesitation trying a seed. Think I'll start something else! 

If you ever find the picture, let me know! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 27, 2021)

Can’t remember when my BCP started flower. She’s looking like she’s getting there…. Shit. I’m have to look back on some posts


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 28, 2021)

Black cherry punch by inhouse genetics.

cranked the PPM down and…. Rollin good baby.

Most insane punch and cherry terps I’ve ever smelled. Little taste of chem too I think. I don’t know what day this started flowering.


----------



## Coal Train (Jul 28, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Black cherry punch by inhouse genetics.
> 
> cranked the PPM down and…. Rollin good baby.
> Most insane punch and cherry terps I’ve ever smelled. Little taste of chem too I think. I don’t know what day this started flowering.


Looks healthy, great job.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 29, 2021)

Trichopath day 26 of bloom. Nice colors on her with an aggressive coating of trichs on her bud leaves.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 29, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> View attachment 4954043View attachment 4954044Trichopath day 26 of bloom. Nice colors on her with an aggressive coating of trichs on her bud leaves.


Looks like the one I had. It’s the best I’ve ever grown man hands down that Trichopath. Have a cut to my buddy and am meeting him few hours down the road in a few weeks to get a cut back. The stretch was unreal with the trichopath. I usually strip the bottom third but you gotta lollipop half the plant for Mac production. Sweet dank earth buds man. Very sweet but amazing. Spicy pepper and sweet. Looks great man

edit here’s what you’re gonna wind up with. It’s good stuff.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 30, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Looks like the one I had. It’s the best I’ve ever grown man hands down that Trichopath. Have a cut to my buddy and am meeting him few hours down the road in a few weeks to get a cut back. The stretch was unreal with the trichopath. I usually strip the bottom third but you gotta lollipop half the plant for Mac production. Sweet dank earth buds man. Very sweet but amazing. Spicy pepper and sweet. Looks great man
> 
> edit here’s what you’re gonna wind up with. It’s good stuff.
> View attachment 4954151


Future looks bright, those are gorgeous!


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 1, 2021)

Snowback said:


> As much as I love it (multiple packs over the years) Black Cherry Punch can also have mold issues. One of the phenos that I have seen a few times grows large pink fluffy buds and they always went rotten on me. The dark purple punch-leaning phenos were very mold resistant however, as were the spicy green ones.
> If you get that pink one, keep a close eye on it. You will know early because it grows buds that are about 3 times the size of the others.


My man. You are the BCP guy. I think I have the purple man. The leaves on the main buds are getting heavy purple frost rails. Smells literally, and I hate to use that word, like black cherry Hawaiian Punch. I can’t believe it. The absolute most true to name smelling pot I’ve ever grown. So glad I kept some clones. This plant is a staple man I love it. Very punch, very cherry, hint of chem


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 1, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> My man. You are the BCP guy. I think I have the purple man. The leaves on the main buds are getting heavy purple frost rails. Smells literally, and I hate to use that word, like black cherry Hawaiian Punch. I can’t believe it. The absolute most true to name smelling pot I’ve ever grown. So glad I kept some clones. This plant is a staple man I love it. Very punch, very cherry, hint of chem


Sounds delish!


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Aug 3, 2021)

5 out of 6 of my jelly pancakes germinated


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 3, 2021)

Jelly entering the final stage... couple more weeks, still a rather cookie/baked goods nose


----------



## Coal Train (Aug 4, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> Jelly entering the final stage... couple more weeks, still a rather cookie/baked goods nose


That's going to look really good when you flush it and it start to fade bringing out its autumn colors.


----------



## itslogics (Aug 4, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Man can someone help me. I’ve been on a little skid…. Don’t know why. Have this going on with my black cherry punch. Feed botanicare pure blend pro bloom at about 1500 PPM. Ph to 6.5. I have to use three good shots of PH up to get to 6.5….. my light has been on 600 watts in a 4x4 and these buds are quite close to the light. Maybe heat stress or light burn? I don’t know man
> View attachment 4947063


it looks like a nutrient burn and lockout. The lower leaf on the left looks like magnesium deficiency.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 4, 2021)

Coal Train said:


> That's going to look really good when you flush it and it start to fade bringing out its autumn colors.


I am growing in an organic supersoil so i dont usually give a real flush, this and the plant in the tent in with in have been getting nothing but plain water 4 the past month other then one kelp and today a molasses feed. I maybe could have pushed the pancakes a bit more but i was happy with how it developed being on the same feed as the girl beside it. I still have 9 seeds of this to go through so maybe ill load the next bitch up and see how it does.
Am i screwing around and losing potential flavor by not doing a couple total runoff water feeds??? Was always under the assumption that if no salt buildup from bottled nutes no real need to do that, wondering what yall think opinions welcome


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 4, 2021)

Couple slurricane shots before it hits the jar for curing.


----------



## Coal Train (Aug 5, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I am growing in an organic supersoil so i dont usually give a real flush, this and the plant in the tent in with in have been getting nothing but plain water 4 the past month other then one kelp and today a molasses feed. I maybe could have pushed the pancakes a bit more but i was happy with how it developed being on the same feed as the girl beside it. I still have 9 seeds of this to go through so maybe ill load the next bitch up and see how it does.
> Am i screwing around and losing potential flavor by not doing a couple total runoff water feeds??? Was always under the assumption that if no salt buildup from bottled nutes no real need to do that, wondering what yall think opinions welcome


I can't help you organics and soil isn't my thing . I've never done soil. 
Everyone thing I've ever read says if your soil is hot water only . Some people have soils with no nutes and do teas or use a salts. When you feed salts guys usually have a feed day or two and a water day but they usually measure run off ppm. The one water day is to clear out the salts that could build up in the root zone. Hope that helped a little I'm sure some one else that does soil will help more.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 7, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> My man. You are the BCP guy. I think I have the purple man. The leaves on the main buds are getting heavy purple frost rails. Smells literally, and I hate to use that word, like black cherry Hawaiian Punch. I can’t believe it. The absolute most true to name smelling pot I’ve ever grown. So glad I kept some clones. This plant is a staple man I love it. Very punch, very cherry, hint of chem


Aww shucks, that's a great compliment fren! I have another pack about ready to go. Some of the ones with the cherry smell also have a cherry flavor. Hopefully you get that one. I lost my favorite cut of BCP. I hope I can find a similar one again one day.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Aug 7, 2021)

Jellybreath s1 - no flash.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Aug 7, 2021)

Sugar Cane on chop week. Grape funk terps.


----------



## Soulinmotion (Aug 8, 2021)

Couldn’t find any info on purple punch 3.0. Grew out a single seed I got as a freebie a few months ago. Looks great but had no terps View attachment 4960651


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 8, 2021)

Black cherry punch by inhouse genetics.
Don’t know when flower started. Any guesses? I think we are close to maybe day 50 ish. Seeing some amber but quite abit of clear still. Lot of cloudy though. Another week, maybe two? Starting to get some fade. Think it’s getting close?


----------



## Snowback (Aug 9, 2021)

Yeah, getting close.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Aug 9, 2021)

Any black cherry pie f5 show offs in here got a pack and I’m hoping I find some good phenos in there


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 9, 2021)

Liamp1603 said:


> Any black cherry pie f5 show offs in here got a pack and I’m hoping I find some good phenos in there


The bx1s were fire. Cotton candy terps. Im sure you will find many winners.


----------



## scottelaxe (Aug 9, 2021)

Started my first pack of In house. Only popped 2 beans but either one germed unfortunately. I did pop 18 seeds in total from 5 different breeders. All other 16 seeds came up from the other 4 different breeders which is odd to me. Anyone else had any issue or ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 9, 2021)

scottelaxe said:


> Started my first pack of In house. Only popped 2 beans but either one germed unfortunately. I did pop 18 seeds in total from 5 different breeders. All other 16 seeds came up from the other 4 different breeders which is odd to me. Anyone else had any issue or ideas? Thanks.


One time the inhouse guy literally told me to sand my seeds if the shell is too hard lmao. Try sanding down your seeds. Straight from the inhouse guy on IG. If they don’t pop he said it’s cuz you drowned them or didn’t sand them and that they’re great seeds and if they don’t germ it’s your fault.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Aug 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> One time the inhouse guy literally told me to sand my seeds if the shell is too hard lmao. Try sanding down your seeds. Straight from the inhouse guy on IG. If they don’t pop he said it’s cuz you drowned them or didn’t sand them and that they’re great seeds and if they don’t germ it’s your fault.


Man that's rough


----------



## Cocabam (Aug 9, 2021)

Soulinmotion said:


> Couldn’t find any info on purple punch 3.0. Grew out a single seed I got as a freebie a few months ago. Looks great but had no terps View attachment 4960651View attachment 4960654


I popped one of my two punch 3.0 seeds and got very nice Terps, very sweet almost like butterscotch. It looked similar to yours except smaller buds and it stacked a bit worse. The smoke wasnt anything special though. I want to pop the other seed now that I'm finally getting through my seed collection, how was the potency on your pheno?


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 9, 2021)

Know PP gets a lot of hate but I personally love anything with PP in it. Ethos purple sunset (purple punch x mandarin sunset) and inhouse BCP (cherry pie x purple punch?) have been two of the best pot I’ve ever seen smelled or grown. Where we finding this purple punch 3.0?


----------



## Cocabam (Aug 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Know PP gets a lot of hate but I personally love anything with PP in it. Ethos purple sunset (purple punch x mandarin sunset) and inhouse BCP (cherry pie x purple punch?) have been two of the best pot I’ve ever seen smelled or grown. Where we finding this purple punch 3.0?


Punch 3.0 were freebies that banks had last year, its Purple Punch 2.0 x Purple Punch. Attitude gave them out with all orders in FEB 2020, other banks had them too.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Aug 9, 2021)

*Last nug of Jellybreath s1.*


----------



## scottelaxe (Aug 9, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> One time the inhouse guy literally told me to sand my seeds if the shell is too hard lmao. Try sanding down your seeds. Straight from the inhouse guy on IG. If they don’t pop he said it’s cuz you drowned them or didn’t sand them and that they’re great seeds and if they don’t germ it’s your fault.


Drowned them? I placed them in a cup full of soil/perlite mix like most good breeders I know do. I've gotten nearly 99% plus germ rate doing that over 15 plus years of growing from over a lot of different breeders. I will definitely see how the rest of the pack goes and update on how these goes as I'm not giving up on them it's only hour 50 or 60.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 10, 2021)

scottelaxe said:


> Started my first pack of In house. Only popped 2 beans but either one germed unfortunately. I did pop 18 seeds in total from 5 different breeders. All other 16 seeds came up from the other 4 different breeders which is odd to me. Anyone else had any issue or ideas? Thanks.


I'm sure that I am jinxing myself by typing this, but literally every IHG seed I have ever started has sprouted. Even the weird little ones. 100% germination on dozens of seeds. Now of course I will get a bunch of duds because Karma does not appreciate boasting.


----------



## Soulinmotion (Aug 10, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> I popped one of my two punch 3.0 seeds and got very nice Terps, very sweet almost like butterscotch. It looked similar to yours except smaller buds and it stacked a bit worse. The smoke wasnt anything special though. I want to pop the other seed now that I'm finally getting through my seed collection, how was the potency on your pheno?


It was an ok smoke. Finished extremely fast, like 50 days and done.Some people absolutely loved it but I love the gas and skunky stuff, this Was creamy, nutty, sweet with a subtle funk undertone. Potency was average. Bag appeal was top notch. Ide grow out again if I had extra space as I only popped the single bean. Not something Ide smoke daily but was nice for a little change every few days.


----------



## Soulinmotion (Aug 10, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Know PP gets a lot of hate but I personally love anything with PP in it. Ethos purple sunset (purple punch x mandarin sunset) and inhouse BCP (cherry pie x purple punch?) have been two of the best pot I’ve ever seen smelled or grown. Where we finding this purple punch 3.0?


I got mine as a mistake. Bought a Bloom pack from thinktank on Instagram and was supposed to get some grape cream cake cross freebie or something but he sent these by mistake. Sent like 8 fem seeds. Was when I got the sour garlic cookies bx from so was actually probably about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 10, 2021)

Soulinmotion said:


> I got mine as a mistake. Bought a Bloom pack from thinktank on Instagram and was supposed to get some grape cream cake cross freebie or something but he sent these by mistake. Sent like 8 fem seeds. Was when I got the sour garlic cookies bx from so was actually probably about a year and a half ago.


Do you have any you’d be interested in coming off of can make a trade inhouse or something


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 10, 2021)

I know some have definitely run jellysickle on this thread so wanted to see if anyone in recent time has run it and what they thought of it. Was thinking of grabbing a very nice cut of jelkysickle from a friend. From what I've seen on here and heard personally the jellybreath crosses from inhouse are pretty great.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Aug 10, 2021)

Trichopath (Platinum X Jelly Breath) on day 38F, smells like grapefruit.


----------



## higher self (Aug 11, 2021)

Tropic Heat (OGKB x Purple Punch) at 60 days. Just started to purple a few days ago, it was looking done around 50 days but I've taken it up to 70 before.


----------



## Soulinmotion (Aug 11, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Do you have any you’d be interested in coming off of can make a trade inhouse or something


Ide trade these. What do you have?


----------



## SwankDank (Aug 12, 2021)

Update on my outdoor grow they blew up during stretch been raining all week here in michigan
top row left to right is Velvet skies, Slurricane 7, Platinum kush breath Remix 
bottom row left to right is Jmo, Black cherry punch, and a different pheno Black cherry punch


----------



## RSTXVIII (Aug 14, 2021)

Some close up pics of Apple jax 7 weeks in curing. Smell like apple cheese and pancake


----------



## RSTXVIII (Aug 14, 2021)

Flap jacks 3 month cure strong pungeant smell of Marple pancake and strong high, red eye for sure


Headlocc 2 month cure hashy citrus smell and strong high. Perfect for sleep


----------



## scottelaxe (Aug 14, 2021)

Nug pictures would be great also. Thanks for the information man looking nice.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 14, 2021)

Tell me now what RH you guys put your pot into jars at. Ive been doing 63-65 but feel like my three month old aged and cured Trichopath and biscotti have some sort of pickley funk to them. No mold but maybe I should go drier. Used to smoke it faster than I could grow it now I’m just stockpiling it.

That black cherry punch is coming down in three days and I’m so happy I have clones of it. Have a really cherry punchy keeper and man that’s two terps I love and I’m not big into fruity zing. Seeming to be some of my best ever. Have a good evening fam


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 14, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Tell me now what RH you guys put your pot into jars at. Ive been doing 63-65 but feel like my three month old aged and cured Trichopath and biscotti have some sort of pickley funk to them. No mold but maybe I should go drier. Used to smoke it faster than I could grow it now I’m just stockpiling it.
> 
> That black cherry punch is coming down in three days and I’m so happy I have clones of it. Have a really cherry punchy keeper and man that’s two terps I love and I’m not big into fruity zing. Seeming to be some of my best ever. Have a good evening fam


I like my shit wetter i toss into my jars in the high 60s so you should be good2go


----------



## ComfortCreator (Aug 14, 2021)

How about a Boost pack to get your humidity exactly at 62 or 58 after you get it into the mid 60s?


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 15, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> Trichopath (Platinum X Jelly Breath) on day 38F, smells like grapefruit. View attachment 4962647View attachment 4962648


Coming to a seedbank near you this pic will be stolen for sure !


----------



## BigSco508 (Aug 15, 2021)

SwankDank said:


> Update on my outdoor grow they blew up during stretch been raining all week here in michigan
> top row left to right is Velvet skies, Slurricane 7, Platinum kush breath Remix
> bottom row left to right is Jmo, Black cherry punch, and a different pheno Black cherry punch
> 
> ...


Do you run indoor as well because that is a lot of dough to throw outside? i am assuming these are cuts you already hunted or received by other means with their only being one of each strain and all.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Aug 15, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Tell me now what RH you guys put your pot into jars at. Ive been doing 63-65 but feel like my three month old aged and cured Trichopath and biscotti have some sort of pickley funk to them.
> 
> I do both 63% boveda packs, stored in dark cool room. In my limited experience many strains terps evolve over the cure, that may explain the switchup, but definitely inspect closely for the bad funk.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 15, 2021)

i just found a single seed of kurple fantasy #1 feminized in the breeder pack. 

i grew out the pack of kurple fantasy already and most of it was pretty decent, nothing spectacular though. 

anybody know if KF1 is different than plain old KF??


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i just found a single seed of kurple fantasy #1 feminized in the breeder pack.
> 
> i grew out the pack of kurple fantasy already and most of it was pretty decent, nothing spectacular though.
> 
> anybody know if KF1 is different than plain old KF??


ooops! disregard. i mis-read the breeder, it's Imperial not In House. my bad!!! duh.


----------



## Coal Train (Aug 17, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Tell me now what RH you guys put your pot into jars at. Ive been doing 63-65 but feel like my three month old aged and cured Trichopath and biscotti have some sort of pickley funk to them. No mold but maybe I should go drier. Used to smoke it faster than I could grow it now I’m just stockpiling it.


I hang dry a whole plant for few weeks (3 maybe 4 depending time of year) and get them really dry , allot dry than you would think . Then I put them in jars with 55% rh packs. Some times that's to moist and I take the packs out. When I hang dry my plants they go from smelling great then weaker but soon after get real strong nice dank smell. It's all strain dependent though. Whole plant dry has been best for me though.


----------



## HUF (Aug 21, 2021)

In House Genetics strains


----------



## HUF (Aug 21, 2021)

1


----------



## DrHill (Aug 21, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Some Platinum Gushers nug shots. This is a pretty heavy yielder and she's gorgeous. This pheno likes to stretch though so it needs to be topped.
> 
> View attachment 4938666View attachment 4938667View attachment 4938668View attachment 4938669View attachment 4938670


Where could I get a cut of this?


----------



## smacedo (Aug 22, 2021)

Hey buddies, Greetings from Argentina!!
I just popped 5 Dolato V2, im considering putting the other 6 Dolatos i got to pop and get a keeper. Wish me luck!

Also coming this way packs of Sticky Glue, Pop Tarts and BlackcherryPunch so i will be posting here!

The other plants there are 6 Casper OG (Reg) that are being selected, then my Stardawg 91 Keeper and the Secret Stash (Wifi x Dosidos), i ve been having some issues with the humidity, my ac thermostat is not working good i have to replace it, thats why you see yellow spots on my caspers.


----------



## Ganjihad (Aug 22, 2021)

Cocabam said:


> I popped one of my two punch 3.0 seeds and got very nice Terps, very sweet almost like butterscotch. It looked similar to yours except smaller buds and it stacked a bit worse. The smoke wasnt anything special though. I want to pop the other seed now that I'm finally getting through my seed collection, how was the potency on your pheno?


I grew a single freebie of it also. Had small buds, pretty low yielder and smelled alot like some type of tropical fruit and dirty armpit sweat.


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 23, 2021)

I got 6 freebies of dolato breath
Doltatoxgreatfull breath havent seen anything on them yet.. wonder how they are..


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 23, 2021)

I cant even pill up anything online to know
Probably a side project or something


----------



## Snowback (Aug 23, 2021)

smacedo said:


> Hey buddies, Greetings from Argentina!!
> I just popped 5 Dolato V2, im considering putting the other 6 Dolatos i got to pop and get a keeper. Wish me luck!
> 
> Also coming this way packs of Sticky Glue, Pop Tarts and BlackcherryPunch so i will be posting here!
> ...


You will like the Black Cherry Punch and the Tart Pops. I have a couple nug pics of a nice Tart Pop freebie that I have ended up keeping for the time being. I will try to get them up relatively soon.


----------



## smacedo (Aug 23, 2021)

Snowback said:


> You will like the Black Cherry Punch and the Tart Pops. I have a couple nug pics of a nice Tart Pop freebie that I have ended up keeping for the time being. I will try to get them up relatively soon.



Well i've put my eyes on Inhouse since they got their firsts packs out there that had Stardawg crossings. I've postponed them a lot of time now and its tome to do the right thing and test this bank.


----------



## Cannacal04 (Aug 24, 2021)

Some of the jelly pancake smalls are ready, still smells like something baked freshly out of the oven. Love how much color it kept


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 25, 2021)

MY JELLY GUSHERS KEEPER HANGIN, RAN HER 60 DAYS FLAT JUST TESTED IN AT 26%THC AND 2% CBD


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 25, 2021)

Few days before harvest, all jellygushers and sticky glue , pulled 23.5oz dry dry on this side of my 4x8..i have two 720w grower choices...each side is 30 days behind the other


----------



## SoD4nk (Aug 25, 2021)

Do u have close up shots of Sticky Glue? I have two in seedling/veg right now.


----------



## smacedo (Aug 26, 2021)

Dolato V2 4th day.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 26, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> Do u have close up shots of Sticky Glue? I have two in seedling/veg right now.


I'll second that request, since I have a couple freebie seeds of it.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 27, 2021)

SoD4nk said:


> Do u have close up shots of Sticky Glue? I have two in seedling/veg right now.


 tested 23% thc and 2% cbd chopped on day 60


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 29, 2021)

Any of you guys or gals run platinum garlic? I picked up a cut of a super nice phenoa buddy pheno hunted from 2 packs of in house. This one is super frosty and absolute reeks with that gmo stank. 
Just wanted to scope some pics to get me excited for a run.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 29, 2021)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 4972798View attachment 4972800 Few days before harvest, all jellygushers and sticky glue , pulled 23.5oz dry dry on this side of my 4x8..i have two 720w grower choices...each side is 30 days behind the other


Hey those the growers choice roi 680 or 720s?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2021)

I’ve smoked some platinum garlic, it was great smoke.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 29, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Any of you guys or gals run platinum garlic? I picked up a cut of a super nice phenoa buddy pheno hunted from 2 packs of in house. This one is super frosty and absolute reeks with that gmo stank.
> Just wanted to scope some pics to get me excited for a run.


I been eyeing off seeds for ages and just bought some yesterday


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 29, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I been eyeing off seeds for ages and just bought some yesterday


What you picked up platinum garlic? Nice. Ya this cuts I have is fucking icy frosty and reeks...


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 29, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> What you picked up platinum garlic? Nice. Ya this cuts I have is fucking icy frosty and reeks...


Yeah I love the Garlic terps. Added it to my collection of GMO crosses. Prob complete my IHG collection with it. Now i got Slur#7, PKBR and Plat Garlic


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 29, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Yeah I love the Garlic terps. Added it to my collection of GMO crosses. Prob complete my IHG collection with it. Now i got Slur#7, PKBR and Plat Garlic


Nice , ya I have a big ole mother plant of platinum garlic my buddy gave me and the thing absolutely stanks in veg, no stem rub needed...holy fuck


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 29, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey those the growers choice roi 680 or 720s?


Both 720s


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 29, 2021)

Wanted to brag on that black cherry punch. My dad (age 48.) and I smoked first round of dried uncured smoke earlier and he was like dude these are insane flavors. Can’t put my finger on it. I asked him if he remembered the last bag of someone else’s weed we bought and split, banana punch. He immediately went ahhhh punch! It’s frickin Hawaiian Punch the red kind you drink with cherries smoke. Absolutely insane flavors. Insanely frosty. Have a mother of it and three rooted clones.

secondly, during this same smoke day with my dad @Dividedsky dad was saying if he was Stranded on an island with the choice of best all around smoke I’ve brought him, and he said it’s for sure the nilla wafer by cannarado. Don’t get it twisted. He said it’s maybe not the frostiest, prettiest, particularly smelliest ever, however.. all around it completes the desire of what a grower stoner wants he said. Yield, shape,smell, flavor, old man says it’s all around the best so grow the fuck out of that pack I heard you say you got about a month ago or so. Spicy peppery earthy and semi sweet if you know what I mean. That hashy dank we raved about in highschool over a decade ago.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 29, 2021)

Triple oh gee said:


> Both 720s


Nice I just snagged 6 of the 720s


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 30, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Wanted to brag on that black cherry punch. My dad (age 48.) and I smoked first round of dried uncured smoke earlier and he was like dude these are insane flavors. Can’t put my finger on it. I asked him if he remembered the last bag of someone else’s weed we bought and split, banana punch. He immediately went ahhhh punch! It’s frickin Hawaiian Punch the red kind you drink with cherries smoke. Absolutely insane flavors. Insanely frosty. Have a mother of it and three rooted clones.
> 
> secondly, during this same smoke day with my dad @Dividedsky dad was saying if he was Stranded on an island with the choice of best all around smoke I’ve brought him, and he said it’s for sure the nilla wafer by cannarado. Don’t get it twisted. He said it’s maybe not the frostiest, prettiest, particularly smelliest ever, however.. all around it completes the desire of what a grower stoner wants he said. Yield, shape,smell, flavor, old man says it’s all around the best so grow the fuck out of that pack I heard you say you got about a month ago or so. Spicy peppery earthy and semi sweet if you know what I mean. That hashy dank we raved about in highschool over a decade ago.


 Nice good to hear, I've seen from growers on here that usually get 2 distinct phenos of the nilla wafer....one a beautiful trichd out purp pheno and then a really nice knoby green pheno. 

Jim Belushi(the actor) supposedly has a killer cut of nilla wafer that they run on his farm and people rave about this cut of nilla wafer..I've been wondering if it's rado's version of nilla wafer that he has, I'd like to find out. Could be one of their own home made crosses they named nilla wafer/but it sounded like that rado version. 

Your pops is only 48....you must be a youngin' dude! That's cool you and your dad enjoy the flower you're growing, it a great feeling when people love and talk about your bud. Nothing better!


----------



## Azzman96 (Aug 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Any of you guys or gals run platinum garlic? I picked up a cut of a super nice phenoa buddy pheno hunted from 2 packs of in house. This one is super frosty and absolute reeks with that gmo stank.
> Just wanted to scope some pics to get me excited for a run.


Hey this Is the keeper pheno I got from a pack of platinum garlic, heavy beef stew and burnt rubber terps. More like a small bubba structure in veg and flower and didnt stretch much... nice purple flowers as you can see and very heavy narco smoke


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 30, 2021)

Azzman96 said:


> Hey this Is the keeper pheno I got from a pack of platinum garlic, heavy beef stew and burnt rubber terps. More like a small bubba structure in veg and flower and didnt stretch much... nice purple flowers as you can see and very heavy narco smoke
> View attachment 4975939


Nice looks killer, thanks azzman!


----------



## Snowback (Aug 30, 2021)

I'd like to experience the "heavy beef stew" terp one day.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 30, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I'd like to experience the "heavy beef stew" terp one day.


Yeah I read that and was like….. never had no dinner weed before. Sounds cool. Had some chemdog I grew once that smelled like an old mans closet sort of. Funky terps. But never had anything beef strew.


----------



## Azzman96 (Aug 31, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I'd like to experience the "heavy beef stew" terp one day.


Yeah it's a really unique and nice one! I feel this pheno I got leaned more towards the platinum kush in terps as it isn't so gassy or garlicky just earthy rotten beefy stuff... platinum is a hindu kush right? Has anyone tried platinum kush by itself?


----------



## gddg (Sep 4, 2021)

Bought 2 packs of Platinum kush breath remix, kept 12 myself and brought 6 to a friend, we were hoping to find a keeper.
Beautiful plants, when they were in veg they already smelled amazing, took clones they got crazy roots in 7 days!
I put the clones in my flower room they look en smell great, can't be happier.

Until yesterday, they were 14days in to flower and it was time to lollipop them, found balls on 6 of them and 3 others I'm not totally sure off but I'm afraid they also got ball's.
They were mostly on the lower part of the plants, single ball here and there, so they were removed with the lollipopping.

I feel sick and disappointed, paid $550 for hermies 
I can't decide if I should pull them or hope for the best 

Oh and I'm 100% sure there isn't a light leak or some timer flaw, grew for years in this room never had this happening.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Sep 4, 2021)

gddg said:


> Bought 2 packs of Platinum kush breath remix, kept 12 myself and brought 6 to a friend, we were hoping to find a keeper.
> Beautiful plants, when they were in veg they already smelled amazing, took clones they got crazy roots in 7 days!
> I put the clones in my flower room they look en smell great, can't be happier.
> 
> ...


Pluck n truck my friend re grow those clones and see if they still throw balls do not pull them.


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Sep 5, 2021)

I just ordered a pack of apple jax is it a nice one?


----------



## RSTXVIII (Sep 5, 2021)

Nicebuds420 said:


> I just ordered a pack of apple jax is it a nice one?


Yes easy to grow, Big stretch in flower, good Flavour of cheezy Apple with hint of pancake, good high, red eye and make you hungry, Big Bud covered by thricome.


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Sep 5, 2021)

RSTXVIII said:


> Yes easy to grow, Big stretch in flower, good Flavour of cheezy Apple with hint of pancake, good high, red eye and make you hungry, Big Bud covered by thricome.


Nice


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 6, 2021)

gddg said:


> Bought 2 packs of Platinum kush breath remix, kept 12 myself and brought 6 to a friend, we were hoping to find a keeper.
> Beautiful plants, when they were in veg they already smelled amazing, took clones they got crazy roots in 7 days!
> I put the clones in my flower room they look en smell great, can't be happier.
> 
> ...


I ran a whole pack of Platinum Kush breath remix a while back and I didn't have any problems, they all turned out super fire


----------



## larrypizzimp93 (Sep 6, 2021)

My keeper Dolato pheno


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Sep 6, 2021)

larrypizzimp93 said:


> My keeper Dolato pheno


Looks just like the doloto i grew from them despite the small buds extremely dense and yield well because of it


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Sep 6, 2021)

larrypizzimp93 said:


> My keeper Dolato pheno


 flower from my doloto


----------



## Chaseink501 (Sep 7, 2021)

gddg said:


> Bought 2 packs of Platinum kush breath remix, kept 12 myself and brought 6 to a friend, we were hoping to find a keeper.
> Beautiful plants, when they were in veg they already smelled amazing, took clones they got crazy roots in 7 days!
> I put the clones in my flower room they look en smell great, can't be happier.
> 
> ...


Dam that sucks fam, so much $ and time wasted


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 7, 2021)

Have one seed of ogkb x animal cookies x Slurricane freebie apparently fierce animal? I’m considering popping. Last one was excellent. Sort of cologne smell.


----------



## PsyCLown (Sep 10, 2021)

So some friends and I have been growing quite a bit of In House Genetics and have tried a few strains from them, some have been great in terms of bag appeal with tons of frost and some have been lacking in frost in comparison - one thing in common is that these In House strains do not seem to yield nearly as well as most other strains we have grown in the past.

Wondering if anyone has any tips / tricks to increase yield with these strains? A lot of them stretch like crazy in the preflowering stage as well.

Strains which we have run include: Slurricane, Sugarcane (super frosty, easy to trim), Jelly Breath (lacks frost), Pancake Stomper, Blunicorn (Very small plant, even if left to veg for an extended period of time), Bananium (Got some interesting phenos, narrowing them down at the moment), Frosted Apricots, Platinum Punch (Beautifully frosty), Black Cherry Pie (lacks frost).

Looking at maybe getting Platinum Gorilla, seems to have some good frost and is stated as being a medium to large yielder.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 10, 2021)

PsyCLown said:


> So some friends and I have been growing quite a bit of In House Genetics and have tried a few strains from them, some have been great in terms of bag appeal with tons of frost and some have been lacking in frost in comparison - one thing in common is that these In House strains do not seem to yield nearly as well as most other strains we have grown in the past.
> 
> Wondering if anyone has any tips / tricks to increase yield with these strains? A lot of them stretch like crazy in the preflowering stage as well.
> 
> ...


Must be a diff bcp stud or something..my bcp was frosty and smelled of cotton candy. Waa it a first release pack or a newer style pack?


----------



## PsyCLown (Sep 10, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Must be a diff bcp stud or something..my bcp was frosty and smelled of cotton candy. Waa it a first release pack or a newer style pack?


Not sure, the pack was purchased and cuts were gifted to us by another friend.
It has frost and compared to most other weed out there is decent, compared to the super frosty stuff In House Genetics put out at times, makes it look as if it lacks in frost.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 10, 2021)

PsyCLown said:


> Not sure, the pack was purchased and cuts were gifted to us by another friend.
> It has frost and compared to most other weed out there is decent, compared to the super frosty stuff In House Genetics put out at times, makes it look as if it lacks in frost.


Ah ok

my buddy has a slurricane & blue nana keepers from full pks thats frosty and a shit ton of bag appeal but sucks completely in potency. Imo ihg is just hype now..kinda like exotic genetics. With miserable yields.

Ihg built there brand around slurricane and havnt stopped ..same with exotic and the constant cookies ans cream crosses for years..fem then reg drops of the same lineup.


----------



## PsyCLown (Sep 10, 2021)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Ah ok
> 
> my buddy has a slurricane & blue nana keepers from full pks thats frosty and a shit ton of bag appeal but sucks completely in potency. Imo ihg is just hype now..kinda like exotic genetics. With miserable yields.
> 
> Ihg built there brand around slurricane and havnt stopped ..same with exotic and the constant cookies ans cream crosses for years..fem then reg drops of the same lineup.


Got any suggestions on breeders and strains who can compete in terms of frost but offer better yield?

A big issue is that I am all the way in South Africa, so what is available to locally is a bit limiting but I am open to the idea of possibly importing a few packs of seeds if need be.

I must admit, Slurricane is not a favorite of mine and the cut we have I think I will stop growing in the near future and focus more on the Frosted Apricots, Sugarcane, Platinum Punch and Bananium for now - the Pancake stompers are going into flower soon so will see how they turn out.

A lot of their more popular strains seem to have been crossed with Platinum or Slurricane somewhere along in their lineage.

Compound Genetics seem to have some stuff which looks good - Pavé, Mellowz, Gummiez - they do not look bad.
Finding places which have these strains in stock is a mission, combined with me having to ship them internationally is a bit of an issue but a plan can be made.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 10, 2021)

Black cherry punch has been my biggest inhouse yield by far. No I take that back. Trichopath was.


----------



## Azzman96 (Sep 11, 2021)

PsyCLown said:


> Got any suggestions on breeders and strains who can compete in terms of frost but offer better yield?
> 
> A big issue is that I am all the way in South Africa, so what is available to locally is a bit limiting but I am open to the idea of possibly importing a few packs of seeds if need be.
> 
> ...


Yeah I understand the problem with yield and in house stuff... most of the 6+ strains I have grown of IHG has been poor yield but amazing frost and terps most of the time. However most of those strains have been 'exotics' created in the last few years, my favourite from IHG might be frost bite (Larry OG x permafrost) and it ticks every box including fat donkey dick yields and the stinkiest citrus gas I have ever smelled/tasted. So my advice would be maybe go with an old school cross that you know you will like and give you good yields


----------



## ComfortCreator (Sep 11, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> A nug shot of some Forbidos. I think this is an underrated strain cause I never hear anything about it. It is pretty, potent and tastes/smells great. It smells just like a tangerine but is more potent than any orange strain Ive tried, I'm assuming from the dosidos side. This is an great orange strain for people who probably don't normally like them. The taste is amazing, it tastes exactly like it smells and is almost like you just took a bite of a tangerine, with no rind taste or smell.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932818


LeftOurEyes,

I saw you mention Forbidos a year or so ago. I searched the IHG and wanted to pick just one strain as they are pricey. Your advice... seeing as you tested so many strains, and were very honest about results...caused me to buy some of the Forbidos. Saying it's the terpiest and also about as strong as IHG has to offer works for me. Oh and orange and purple!

Wanted to say thanks for the advice. From what I saw, nobody has a more informed opinion than you. 

I am shocked...I havent done a LOT of runs yet, but have grown 20 diff strains by now. This is the first and only that frosted PURPLE during week 3. What a gorgeous plant, hearty and strong, the purple on every sugar leaf makes it look like a chick with mascara! I will update as it progresses.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 11, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> LeftOurEyes,
> 
> I saw you mention Forbidos a year or so ago. I searched the IHG and wanted to pick just one strain as they are pricey. Your advice... seeing as you tested so many strains, and were very honest about results...caused me to buy some of the Forbidos. Saying it's the terpiest and also about as strong as IHG has to offer works for me. Oh and orange and purple!
> 
> ...


She's definitely looking good so far. Let me know how she turns out for you and how she smells when finished.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 12, 2021)

Truffle Cake + Black Cherry Punch = In the paper towels... 
Hopefully I have something nice to post a few months from now.


----------



## slipdef (Sep 12, 2021)

Very nice snowback
i plan to pop blackcherrypieF5, slurrup again and slurmintIX as soon as i receive this last, hopefully with a couple inhouse freebie mix which was just fire,
looking for males to play if that turn good


----------



## Snowback (Sep 12, 2021)

Speaking of freebies, there were 2 "sticky glue" fems that I started with the others. They both popped 1/4 inch tails in about 14 hours. I think it might be a new record for me. They were tiny little seeds too. Hopefully it's a good omen.

For any of you that might be interested, a commercial buddy of mine just sold a cut of "Hypothermia" that he hunted to a larger company for a very nice sum of money. It tested at 28% and over 2% terps. So if you people out there have some Hypothermia beans, good luck on those.


----------



## gddg (Sep 13, 2021)

So far I pulled 2 out of the 12 off my pkbr because buds were full of banana's, 4 others that showed balls on the lower branches seem to look fine after I plucked them.

They start to put out some frost en they smell amazing, hope I don't have to remove anymore hermies.

Day 24F


----------



## slipdef (Sep 14, 2021)

ooch, just ordered a middle #7s1 pack
hope get lucky and hit one with the bx, freaky regular coming 
i asked for more freebies as it was a revelation the first time


----------



## smacedo (Sep 14, 2021)

Dolato V2 19 Days, had some root issues cause of low temps and high humidity, but now its solved and they are coming back strong! Green recovered.

Can see some trichs on the leaves already with the macro.


----------



## boundybounderson (Sep 15, 2021)

Ironically the best yielding IHG I've grown have been freebies: A platinum candy x kush mints and a Garlic Sherbert. I think so many of his really pretty strains use the platinum male which creates crosses with outstanding frost, but the trichrome is more stalk than head so people aren't blown away by the potency, and I'd be willing to wager that the platinum has low yielding genes. All that said, I've never been disappointed in an IHG grown. Top-notch, imo.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Sep 16, 2021)

Sugar Cane end of week 7 F


----------



## grimweeder (Sep 17, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> Ironically the best yielding IHG I've grown have been freebies: A platinum candy x kush mints and a Garlic Sherbert. I think so many of his really pretty strains use the platinum male which creates crosses with outstanding frost, but the trichrome is more stalk than head so people aren't blown away by the potency, and I'd be willing to wager that the platinum has low yielding genes. All that said, I've never been disappointed in an IHG grown. Top-notch, imo.


Hey bro the platinum is a female not a male. She packs on frost, adds mould resistance and can increase yield and add gas afaik according to in house genetics.

All the platinum crosses I’ve done so far (granted not that many in the grand scheme of things) have been some of the best yielding plants out of all of them.


----------



## boundybounderson (Sep 17, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> Hey bro the platinum is a female not a male. She packs on frost, adds mould resistance and can increase yield and add gas afaik according to in house genetics.
> 
> All the platinum crosses I’ve done so far (granted not that many in the grand scheme of things) have been some of the best yielding plants out of all of them.


It's both actually, but I've seen it used as the male more often in his crosses. 

Definitely adds frost.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 17, 2021)

PBKR is really fucking nice weed. Idk why people rag on IHG. Really classy stuff. Twisted Helix too.

Cant wait to run Plat Garlic and Slur7. I think I picked the winners.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 17, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> PBKR is really fucking nice weed. Idk why people rag on IHG.


Do people really rag on them? I always enjoy the IHG pics, but the yield always seems pretty meager. What are some good yielding strains of theirs?


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 17, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Do people really rag on them? I always enjoy the IHG pics, but the yield always seems pretty meager. What are some good yielding strains of theirs?


Not sure. Pkbr yielded well outdoors and twisted helix yielded surprisingly very well indoors despite how leggy it was. Very dense nugs.

I just people shit on them saying theyre very overhyped and flavourless/weak smoke but my experience is total opposite. Very unique smells and potent smoke and gorgeous sticky flower


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 17, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Not sure. Pkbr yielded well outdoors and twisted helix yielded surprisingly very well indoors despite how leggy it was. Very dense nugs.
> 
> I just people shit on them saying theyre very overhyped and flavourless/weak smoke but my experience is total opposite. Very unique smells and potent smoke and gorgeous sticky flowerView attachment 4989141View attachment 4989142View attachment 4989143


Inhouse is the only brand that’s ever produced me 10/10 on the marijuana’s scale. Flavor smells frost buzz…


----------



## Observe & Report (Sep 17, 2021)

IHG is much better than the knock-off brands!


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Sep 17, 2021)

Slurricane # 7 X Platinum aka Sugar Cane day 52. Grape funk fizz


----------



## Snowback (Sep 17, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Idk why people rag on IHG.


They have a rep for being on the weak side, as far as potency goes. However, hiding among the many so-so potency varieties are super potent individuals. I am a big fan of IHG personally. As I wrote a few posts back, my buddy found a "Hypothermia" that tested 28% total THC and over 2% terps. There is also a variety of "Meathead" that tested at 35%. I have been hunting old Meathead beans for a while trying to find that one.






Meathead | In-House Genetics







inhouse-genetics.com


----------



## Snowback (Sep 17, 2021)

I will however rag on them for becoming more stingy with their seeds lately. They reduced the number of freebies and they haven't put 12 in a pack for a while now. My "Truffle Cake" only had 10, and although they were really nice quality beans, it was the first time that there were ever that few of them. It's not a huge deal, but many of the other guys seem to be going in the opposite direction. For example, Sunken Treasure sent 15 freebies with one single order, and Cannarado and Bodhi always pile them on too.


----------



## Kush Inc. (Sep 18, 2021)

Did anyone get the current Attitude promo where you get a "mixed 5 seedpack" from In House when you buy a pack?


----------



## slipdef (Sep 19, 2021)

@Kush Inc. yeah!
i'm waiting for 4or5 mix pack from drsb & attitude
I'm particulary excited about this mix, last time i got 3 descent females from 3 mixed seeds,
all lookers, 2 solid keepers on the buzz/bag appeal/smell&taste dpt (last turned gooey pineapple, very smelly but not my cup of tea) 
i did a last order yesterday, buying more bcp f5, hopefully get more chance to find a nice dad for SPG mom 
hmmm to get another mix pack above all xD
Maybe i was lucky the first time and now the packs are probably different from the one i got last year from the atti,
despite the weak to average yield i got on those, it was my best results from a seeds start, 
i plan to pop some mix packs asap for a tasty hunt


----------



## Kush Inc. (Sep 19, 2021)

slipdef said:


> @Kush Inc. yeah!
> i'm waiting for 4or5 mix pack from drsb & attitude
> I'm particulary excited about this mix, last time i got 3 descent females from 3 mixed seeds,
> all lookers, 2 solid keepers on the buzz/bag appeal/smell&taste dpt (last turned gooey pineapple, very smelly but not my cup of tea)
> ...



I'm gonna order a pack too once I make up my mind. I was just wondering if the seeds in that mixed seedpack are labeled so if there's something good in it, at least I know what to order next time.


----------



## slipdef (Sep 19, 2021)

They were labeled as reg&fem mix pack, this time too so i guess they still mixed unlabeled^^
ye rude to be sure what is what :/
i receive some this week, i'll let a com if anything changed


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2021)

They are the ones that get away in the shucking areas. They are fine seeds just unknown origin as they are swept together.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Sep 19, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> View attachment 4989639View attachment 4989643
> Slurricane # 7 X Platinum aka Sugar Cane day 52. Grape funk fizz


----------



## grimweeder (Sep 19, 2021)

boundybounderson said:


> It's both actually, but I've seen it used as the male more often in his crosses. View attachment 4989119View attachment 4989123
> 
> Definitely adds frost.


Lol. There isn’t a male platinum plant tho bro. You can’t say it’s used as a male in his crosses as there is no male platinum plant that exists and no males are used in either of those crosses/packs you posted, they are both feminized seed packs which use 2 female plants. Platinum is always female. by using it as the pollen donar instead of the recipient it doesn’t mean it’s a male, lol. it’s always a female platinum plants used. his feminized crosses use 2 females one of them is “reversed” to make pollen although the plant is not actually reversed to become a male it just has its hormones changed to the point it produces pollen sacks full of female only pollen the term “reversed” is just the name that’s given to a plant that’s been sprayed with those hormones to induce that type of response, it’s not meant literally. the plant is still female. 

They are both still female plants at the end of the day, no male version of platinum exists hence why there’s no regular seeds of any platinum crosses where platinum is the pollen donar.


----------



## boundybounderson (Sep 20, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> Lol. There isn’t a male platinum plant tho bro. You can’t say it’s used as a male in his crosses as there is no male platinum plant that exists and no males are used in either of those crosses/packs you posted, they are both feminized seed packs which use 2 female plants. Platinum is always female. by using it as the pollen donar instead of the recipient it doesn’t mean it’s a male, lol. it’s always a female platinum plants used. his feminized crosses use 2 females one of them is “reversed” to make pollen although the plant is not actually reversed to become a male it just has its hormones changed to the point it produces pollen sacks full of female only pollen the term “reversed” is just the name that’s given to a plant that’s been sprayed with those hormones to induce that type of response, it’s not meant literally. the plant is still female.
> 
> They are both still female plants at the end of the day, no male version of platinum exists hence why there’s no regular seeds of any platinum crosses where platinum is the pollen donar.


Ok, fair enough. I do think it's splitting hairs a bit, but if there's no true male there's no true male.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 21, 2021)

grimweeder said:


> Lol. There isn’t a male platinum plant tho bro. You can’t say it’s used as a male in his crosses as there is no male platinum plant that exists and no males are used in either of those crosses/packs you posted, they are both feminized seed packs which use 2 female plants. Platinum is always female. by using it as the pollen donar instead of the recipient it doesn’t mean it’s a male, lol. it’s always a female platinum plants used. his feminized crosses use 2 females one of them is “reversed” to make pollen although the plant is not actually reversed to become a male it just has its hormones changed to the point it produces pollen sacks full of female only pollen the term “reversed” is just the name that’s given to a plant that’s been sprayed with those hormones to induce that type of response, it’s not meant literally. the plant is still female.
> 
> They are both still female plants at the end of the day, no male version of platinum exists hence why there’s no regular seeds of any platinum crosses where platinum is the pollen donar.


Info that I never knew that I’m very glad to know. Thanks for this post.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 23, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Info that I never knew that I’m very glad to know. Thanks for this post.


Hey Moab, how did your BCP turn out , smoke and flavor-wise?


----------



## Snowback (Sep 23, 2021)

Truffle Cake, although still early in veg, are extremely vigorous. Thick and thirsty.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 24, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Hey Moab, how did your BCP turn out , smoke and flavor-wise?


The best I’ve ever done and probably the single best seed I’ve ever popped. So glad I kept clones of it. Very Hawaiian Punch funk with some cherries. Soon as you open the jar it’s punch and cherries.

the smoke has that very hashy dank flavor you know what I mean? With notes of cherry and punch. I’m not the best at drying or curing though. I’ll hang plant for a week or two, cut the buds off, let them crisp up a tad,half trim and trow them in jars. Shave off the extra shit with scissors for a little sugar trim jar before I roll one up. Very happy with it. If you haven’t had it, or have access to it, you will enjoy it kindly IMO


----------



## slipdef (Sep 24, 2021)

According to the breeder, the BCPunch is a must have , an austrian clone of it is travelling to me 
i received slurmintix from drsb with 2 sticky glue freebies and slurri#7s1 from attitude with 5 fem&reg mix pack, looks like the mix stock is empty now


----------



## Zpaton001 (Sep 25, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> View attachment 4869250
> I hope the owner of in house genetics can see my pictures and they use them  it's was a honour to grow it!


Any traits to watch for? Have 6 of these going now, looking for a real keeper or even 2


----------



## Zpaton001 (Sep 25, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Tart Pops. This was from a 3 pack of freebies. Not the hugest yielder but dense and very nice in both smell and looks. Flavor could be just a touch more distinct. FULLY done at 56 days, which is nice. Bud shots coming sometime soon.
> I think this one is worth running again.
> 
> View attachment 4949451View attachment 4949452


All 3 of my tart pops phenos that I'm running have no color so far, but that looks beautiful.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 25, 2021)

Zpaton001 said:


> All 3 of my tart pops phenos that I'm running have no color so far, but that looks beautiful.


There was a lot of variation among the 3 that I had. They didn't look anything like each other. The one in the picture that you quoted was very beautiful but when I passed it around to my friends and family to smoke, most of them were rather "Meh" with it, so I moved on. Hopefully yours turn out to be good.


----------



## LandoC (Sep 26, 2021)

Morning everybody, I have 3 Tart Pops at 16 days old, and 3 sMACkin’ at 10 days old...this is my first round of In House.
I’m hoping for some frost over here! Tart pops are in the 3 gallon buckets...the other 3 will go in a similar set up...680 watts of full spectrum led with additional far red/uva, in a coco perlite mix.


----------



## Zpaton001 (Sep 26, 2021)

Snowback said:


> There was a lot of variation among the 3 that I had. They didn't look anything like each other. The one in the picture that you quoted was very beautiful but when I passed it around to my friends and family to smoke, most of them were rather "Meh" with it, so I moved on. Hopefully yours turn out to be good.


Yeah, it's giving me the feeling it won't be a keeper as a strain in general, even though I've yet to smoke it in good form. The first harvest I had I screwed up the dry. New Mexico is rough for that without having a really nice area for it. Bought a herbsnow, hoping that'll make things easy.
Edit: I've also gotten a lot of dirty laundry type of smells from it which is very "meh" lol 1 of them is leaning more sweet but still has that kind of smell


----------



## Zpaton001 (Sep 26, 2021)

Railage said:


> And another Truth Serum
> 
> View attachment 4828412View attachment 4828413View attachment 4828414View attachment 4828415


What medium do you run? Looking to up my flower room size and I don't know if coco is the best idea for it (sorry, I know this is pretty old/might not be the best thread for this)


----------



## SwankDank (Sep 27, 2021)

*Black cherry punch*


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 28, 2021)

SwankDank said:


> *Black cherry punch*
> 
> View attachment 4996487View attachment 4996488View attachment 4996489View attachment 4996490



Wowser


----------



## Railage (Sep 28, 2021)

Zpaton001 said:


> What medium do you run? Looking to up my flower room size and I don't know if coco is the best idea for it (sorry, I know this is pretty old/might not be the best thread for this)


60/40 coco perlite, we mix it ourselves.

was running Char Coir coco but Capulator is hoarding it all so we have a few rooms in Canna Coco right now.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Sep 28, 2021)

SwankDank said:


> *Black cherry punch*
> 
> View attachment 4996487View attachment 4996488View attachment 4996489View attachment 4996490


Wrap some Xmas lights around picture 3 it's a beaut!


----------



## smacedo (Sep 29, 2021)

Hey there is a new promo on Attitude with a pack of In House you get 3 seeds of "Flip Mode" Fem. Does anyone know what lineage those seeds have?


----------



## KENTA (Sep 30, 2021)

smacedo said:


> Hey there is a new promo on Attitude with a pack of In House you get 3 seeds of "Flip Mode" Fem. Does anyone know what lineage those seeds have?


Just ordered from there and was wondering the same thing. A long ways out but I’ll share my experience


----------



## smacedo (Sep 30, 2021)

So what you ordered? 

I already got:

Pops Tart
Slurricane #7
Dolato V2
Goliath F2
Sticky Glue
BlackCherryPunch

Im thinking of getting the sMACking or Pancake Stomper


----------



## KENTA (Sep 30, 2021)

a 2 month cure deluxe sugarcane


smacedo said:


> So what you ordered?
> 
> I already got:
> 
> ...


Nice lineup, I ran sticky glue and slurricane both were great overall. I went with Iced bananas this time. 
I just like the platinum crosses. I’ve noticed they do well in Hawaii where humidity and mold can be an issue.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 30, 2021)

smacedo said:


> So what you ordered?
> 
> I already got:
> 
> ...


There are some pretty nice pics lately on reddit of Pancake Stomper. It might be worth a look for you.


----------



## slipdef (Sep 30, 2021)

smacedo said:


> Hey there is a new promo on Attitude with a pack of In House you get 3 seeds of "Flip Mode" Fem. Does anyone know what lineage those seeds have?


don't know, got the reg&fem freebies last year, they turned pretty nice
i just popped an other 5x ihg mix with 5x slurri#7 s1 (and like 20 freebies ^^)
Next grows this year, i'll pop bcp f5, slurmintix and slurrup, 
i had issues with the slurrup germ level, as only 4/11 popped
but i ended with 2 high grade females, hot stuff


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Sep 30, 2021)

KENTA said:


> a 2 month cure deluxe sugarcane
> 
> Nice lineup, I ran sticky glue and slurricane both were great overall. I went with Iced bananas this time.
> I just like the platinum crosses. I’ve noticed they do well in Hawaii where humidity and mold can be an issue.


Got any pics of sticky glue i just got 2 freebies im gonna pop soon


----------



## slipdef (Sep 30, 2021)

Nicebuds420 said:


> Got any pics of sticky glue i just got 2 freebies im gonna pop soon


Nice got them too, they're poppin under the dome, what pack u choose?


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 30, 2021)

Any suggestions for half packs? Attitude? Can’t really afford a whole pack right now and honestly I’ve never ran more than 4 or 5 beans from a single back before so half packs are up my alley….anyone have any keeper cuts they’d $hare?


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Sep 30, 2021)

slipdef said:


> Nice got them too, they're poppin under the dome, what pack u choose?


Apple jax it was on sale and i also grabbed purple panty droppers from humbolt seed company


----------



## slipdef (Sep 30, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Any suggestions for half packs? Attitude? Can’t really afford a whole pack right now and honestly I’ve never ran more than 4 or 5 beans from a single back before so half packs are up my alley….anyone have any keeper cuts they’d $hare?


Most of attitude's half packs are already gone right now
but they said they expect a restock of ihg seeds any day now
attitude also offer extra freebies, sounds perfect for your grows as you just pop few each time, if i'm correct


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 30, 2021)

slipdef said:


> Most of attitude's half packs are already gone right now
> but they said they expect a restock of ihg seeds any day now
> attitude also offer extra freebies, sounds perfect for your grows as you just pop few each time, if i'm correct


Thanks for the heads up. I’ll keep checking g


----------



## smacedo (Sep 30, 2021)

Snowback said:


> There are some pretty nice pics lately on reddit of Pancake Stomper. It might be worth a look for you.


I was looking into those pics.. fat buds and well covered... but the sMACking had some pics too and those were killer too... just much smaller buds.


----------



## Bpk420 (Sep 30, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Truffle Cake, although still early in veg, are extremely vigorous. Thick and thirsty.


I have 3 truffle cake in week 3 of flower now watch out because these plant seriously stretch in flower


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Oct 1, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Any suggestions for half packs? Attitude? Can’t really afford a whole pack right now and honestly I’ve never ran more than 4 or 5 beans from a single back before so half packs are up my alley….anyone have any keeper cuts they’d $hare?


Brotanical Gardens has half packs. Surprised they dont mentioned more. Cheap, fast shippers and always good freebies and merch. Recommend.


----------



## gddg (Oct 2, 2021)

PKBR day 42F


----------



## ComfortCreator (Oct 2, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> LeftOurEyes,
> 
> I saw you mention Forbidos a year or so ago. I searched the IHG and wanted to pick just one strain as they are pricey. Your advice... seeing as you tested so many strains, and were very honest about results...caused me to buy some of the Forbidos. Saying it's the terpiest and also about as strong as IHG has to offer works for me. Oh and orange and purple!
> 
> ...


Update on Forbidos.

Finishing week 6 of flower. Had to look back at the earlier pic to compare. About 3.5 weeks after the first pic, the first was middle of week 3.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 2, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> Update on Forbidos.
> 
> Finishing week 6 of flower. Had to look back at the earlier pic to compare. About 3.5 weeks after the first pic, the first was middle of week 3. View attachment 5000911


She's looking real good. Nice and frosty and she really wants to go purple it looks like.


----------



## slipdef (Oct 4, 2021)

5/5 #7s1 popped 
2/2 sticky glue
sadly only 1/5 mix, hope it's a bomb ^^


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 8, 2021)

So, I'm thinking the seed market has cooled off a bit. Been keeping my eye on these latest InHouse drops on Heavily Connected and am surprised to see them still available after a few weeks.

I was happy with Candy Cane this year, but I think I am going to save my cash for less expensive packs from other breeders.

I thought I would post these here for others:

PKB - https://heavilyconnected.com/product/platinum-kushbreath-drop/
Sugarcane - https://heavilyconnected.com/product/sugarcane-drop/
Slurricane - https://heavilyconnected.com/product/slurricane-drop/


----------



## slipdef (Oct 8, 2021)

hi there
i wanted to ask u what u'll choose between pkb & pkb remix but it's an annoying question isn't it?
To be sure i just bought both for a versus 
edit : attitude freshly restocked


----------



## smacedo (Oct 9, 2021)

I got a Cherry Breeze Half-Pack and a Cherry Gorilla F2, all from attitude.


----------



## semaphore (Oct 9, 2021)

Sugarcane



P. Punch


----------



## GreenPyramid (Oct 9, 2021)

Second time running Black Cherry Punch, went with soil instead of DWC, Currently F40.


Jelly Pancakes


Sticky glue freebie. Lucky this one turned out fine, just a bit leafy.


----------



## Pupelle (Oct 9, 2021)

Platinum Gorilla sungrown looking frosty as hell  one of the whiter strains in the greenhouse this year, the resin is epic. Looks like itll produce well, and its been very resistant with our extreme humidity this far.

Platinum crosses are known to do well outside, so glad I chose this one. I'll probably run more platinum hybrids outdoors next year too.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 9, 2021)

semaphore said:


> Sugarcane
> 
> View attachment 5006106
> 
> ...


I’ve never grown a bud ever like that sugarcane. What’s up with that? I’m sure there’s a term for it. Large calyx? I don’t know. Looks very interesting and makes me want to find a half pack of sugarcane. (Can’t afford whole pack right now)

Looks great man all the pics do. Have a good evening fam


----------



## harrychilds (Oct 10, 2021)

Zpaton001 said:


> Any traits to watch for? Have 6 of these going now, looking for a real keeper or even 2


Yes I had 1 phenotype in particular that was super strong, covered in loads of thc. It grew over 6 feet tall and the yield was super impressive. It smelt like cotton candy


----------



## Zpaton001 (Oct 10, 2021)

harrychilds said:


> Yes I had 1 phenotype in particular that was super strong, covered in loads of thc. It grew over 6 feet tall and the yield was super impressive. It smelt like cotton candy


Sounds beautiful. Seems like I'll be expecting a lot of stretch action. Hoping I can keep them ~3.5ft. going for the 1oz+ per gallon pot thing


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 10, 2021)

Nvm I’ll get in trouble on here
have a good day fam. If not it’s OK. Thanks


----------



## semaphore (Oct 11, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ve never grown a bud ever like that sugarcane. What’s up with that? I’m sure there’s a term for it. Large calyx? I don’t know. Looks very interesting and makes me want to find a half pack of sugarcane. (Can’t afford whole pack right now)
> 
> Looks great man all the pics do. Have a good evening fam


Thanks, yeah it was a unique pheno. Funny story I was cleaning out my veg area and had this sugarcane sitting in the back on the verge of death, friend came over and we cut 3 clones from it and he grew it out and it turned out to be that one.


----------



## semaphore (Oct 12, 2021)

New seeds going in.


----------



## simpty (Oct 13, 2021)

Old school Inhouse collection. Been in hibernation for years! I used to run his packs. All time favorite was Rainbow Cookies pictured below. What would you run?


----------



## ComfortCreator (Oct 13, 2021)

simpty said:


> Old school Inhouse collection. Been in hibernation for years! I used to run his packs. All time favorite was Rainbow Cookies pictured below. What would you run?


Animal Pie and one of the gorilla glue crosses


----------



## Snowback (Oct 13, 2021)

damn .... tough choices there...


----------



## slipdef (Oct 15, 2021)

smacedo said:


> I got a Cherry Breeze Half-Pack and a Cherry Gorilla F2, all from attitude.


finger crossed for the cherry breeze, most exciting cross with the tropMtn imo
5 reg for 120, sounds like the most expensive strain in the line


----------



## gddg (Oct 16, 2021)

PKBR day 56F

Started flushing them a couple days ago, think I will chop them down on day 65.

Most plants look pretty uniform accept one (3rd picture) looks totally different, I think this one need more than 65 days but i unfortunately don't have space to let her go longer so they all will get chopped on the same day.


----------



## rmzrmz (Oct 16, 2021)

BANANACANE (BlueNana×Slurricane#23)
Tropical fruit terp, sour flavor ,smoking some and is very high long lasting, hybrid indica with perfect mood for all day, 
Pollinated by my male (orangepushpop×mac)


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Oct 16, 2021)

gddg said:


> PKBR day 56F
> 
> Started flushing them a couple days ago, think I will chop them down on day 65.
> 
> ...


Thats bomb and looks like a good yielder ide probably keep that around depending on the terps and hi


----------



## Azzman96 (Oct 18, 2021)

Anyone like some live hash rosin? 

This is some fresh frozen platinum garlic and its gnarly, smells like motor oil when you ppop the lid and tastes like garlic and gets you stupid lit for hours... in house does have some stunners


----------



## Azzman96 (Oct 18, 2021)

Azzman96 said:


> View attachment 5012180
> 
> Anyone like some live hash rosin?
> 
> This is some fresh frozen platinum garlic and its gnarly, smells like motor oil when you ppop the lid and tastes like garlic and gets you stupid lit for hours... in house does have some stunners


And I'm not kidding, literally get locked out of your house and have to break into your bathroom window with a friendly neighbour and his screwdriver stupid high...


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 18, 2021)

gddg said:


> PKBR day 56F
> 
> Started flushing them a couple days ago, think I will chop them down on day 65.
> 
> ...


@TheMountain23


----------



## phreedom_man (Oct 18, 2021)

simpty said:


> Old school Inhouse collection. Been in hibernation for years! I used to run his packs. All time favorite was Rainbow Cookies pictured below. What would you run?


Hard call, but rainbow cookies is excellent.


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Oct 19, 2021)

Going to flip my jelly pancakes in a few weeks being on Reddit sub has got me paranoid for hermie now ‍


----------



## Zpaton001 (Oct 19, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> Going to flip my jelly pancakes in a few weeks being on Reddit sub has got me paranoid for hermie now ‍


One of my tart pops Hermed and it was the first inhouse pack Ive run


----------



## DazLovesWeed (Oct 19, 2021)

I’ve read ‘optic foliar switch’ stops any hermies occurring have any of you fellas got experience with this product ?


----------



## ComfortCreator (Oct 19, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> A nug shot of some Forbidos. I think this is an underrated strain cause I never hear anything about it. It is pretty, potent and tastes/smells great. It smells just like a tangerine but is more potent than any orange strain Ive tried, I'm assuming from the dosidos side. This is an great orange strain for people who probably don't normally like them. The taste is amazing, it tastes exactly like it smells and is almost like you just took a bite of a tangerine, with no rind taste or smell.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932818


L O E -

How long did you run the Forbidos to get that incredible result?


----------



## ComfortCreator (Oct 19, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> Update on Forbidos.
> 
> Finishing week 6 of flower. Had to look back at the earlier pic to compare. About 3.5 weeks after the first pic, the first was middle of week 3. View attachment 5000911


Time for the next Forbidos update. It has really started swelling up and frosting. Looking like a few weeks to go potentially.

We are now into Week 9 flower.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 19, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> L O E -
> 
> How long did you run the Forbidos to get that incredible result?


I ran it 9 1/2 weeks. 

Yours is looking really nice. Frosted up and nice shades of purple. She's pretty.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Oct 19, 2021)

LeftOurEyes said:


> I ran it 9 1/2 weeks.
> 
> Yours is looking really nice. Frosted up and nice shades of purple. She's pretty.


Thank you LOE. I dont think it will match yours but I am trying.

I know you cant see the trichs up close but from these pics how much longer would you run? I am early middle of week 9.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Oct 19, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> Thank you LOE. I dont think it will match yours but I am trying.
> 
> I know you cant see the trichs up close but from these pics how much longer would you run? I am early middle of week 9.


I usually never run things past 10 weeks. If it doesn't finish by then I generally don't want to keep it.


----------



## Snowback (Oct 19, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> Going to flip my jelly pancakes in a few weeks being on Reddit sub has got me paranoid for hermie now ‍


I've got some kinda bad news for you. A few of my Truffle Cake, also containing Pancakes, are throwing a few lower nads. I'll just pic em off though. Other than that, they are beautiful and vigorous. I have good hopes for them.


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Oct 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I've been wondering about the pancakes crosses and the pancakes(London poundcake 75x kushmints11) in general. Seems that strain and some others have been getting hyped up for strains that not a lot of people of have run yet. Same thing with cheetah piss and project 4516..who knows how these strains will fair in crosses, guess we're all going to find out though. I got the lit farms version of loud cake, lit's is called crepes and I went with them over ihg because theirs is a collab with grandiflora who created the project 4516, so straight to the source but I think I've even seen someone say something about that one herming as well, not sure though...
> 
> That's a bummer that happened dude, you should try some other breeders man. I couldn't stick with just one breeder seeing as there's so much heat around nowadays. Feel like you'd miss out- only growing in house. If you need some good recommendations for breeders and strains- hit me up in the messages.


Whats some top notch breeders besides bodhi and in house


----------



## Azzman96 (Oct 20, 2021)

Nicebuds420 said:


> Whats some top notch breeders besides bodhi and in house


Cannarado has decent stable enough genetics, usually find atleast 1 keeper in every pack


----------



## Dalio (Oct 23, 2021)

DazLovesWeed said:


> I’ve read ‘optic foliar switch’ stops any hermies occurring have any of you fellas got experience with this product ?


Yes I’ve used it now for a while I have a Tahoe pheno that like to shoot nanas and balls so I started spraying it with the switch and foliar the 1st day of flower and then again on week 3 and it definitely works for me .


----------



## Dalio (Oct 23, 2021)

Evening gents , I just coped my first pack of IHG I bought myself some JMO . Can anyone who’s run these before give me a heads up on what to expect with this strain stretch , yield and smell/taste wise please , also I got some Freebies Flip mode from IHG if anyone has any info on these too would be great tia


----------



## Zpaton001 (Oct 23, 2021)

Triple oh gee said:


> View attachment 4972798View attachment 4972800 Few days before harvest, all jellygushers and sticky glue , pulled 23.5oz dry dry on this side of my 4x8..i have two 720w grower choices...each side is 30 days behind the other


How long do you veg?


----------



## Snowback (Oct 23, 2021)

Dalio said:


> Evening gents , I just coped my first pack of IHG I bought myself some JMO . Can anyone who’s run these before give me a heads up on what to expect with this strain stretch , yield and smell/taste wise please , also I got some Freebies Flip mode from IHG if anyone has any info on these too would be great tia


I did it a couple years ago. Lots of stretch, medium yield, and took a long time to finish. However, the quality of the smoke was excellent. JMO flavor but with a different smell. I didn't keep it because of a lack of room and the amount of time that it took to finish. I only had 3 females (it was the non-fem JMOs) so it's possible that you might get a faster one. Happy hunting!


----------



## Reptilliansorcerer93 (Oct 29, 2021)

Looking at buying 10 jelly breath Regs from ihg. What's there Fem rate? Never grown out Regs but I want that strain and don't want to end up with 8 males out the 10 for the price. Cheers


----------



## slipdef (Oct 29, 2021)

Reptilliansorcerer93 said:


> Looking at buying 10 jelly breath Regs from ihg. What's there Fem rate? Never grown out Regs but I want that strain and don't want to end up with 8 males out the 10 for the price. Cheers


get the s1 and don't spend money on reg then


----------



## Reptilliansorcerer93 (Oct 29, 2021)

slipdef said:


> get the s1 and don't spend money on reg then


Oh ok. I thought there'd be a good few fems within a reg pack. Guess not.


----------



## Dalio (Oct 29, 2021)

Reptilliansorcerer93 said:


> Oh ok. I thought there'd be a good few fems within a reg pack. Guess not.


I find roughly 50% + fems in a reg pack but youre guaranteed to get 100% fems in fem pack , which is why they are nearly double the price as regs , I find fems more stable and phenotypes are somewhat similar to each where as regs can vary more from plant to plant.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 7, 2021)

Does anyone know the parentage of In House "S-Class"? I can't find any info on it anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## Dalio (Nov 7, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Does anyone know the parentage of In House "S-Class"? I can't find any info on it anywhere. Thanks!


I’m the same have Freebies “S-class”& “Flipmode” which I know nothing about and can’t find anything either


----------



## Cannacal04 (Nov 7, 2021)

Dalio said:


> I’m the same have Freebies “S-class”& “Flipmode” which I know nothing about and can’t find anything either


I dont know 4 sure either but id put my $ on something with slurricaine in it


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 8, 2021)

Anyone have any experience with in house genetics Tsunami


----------



## Dalio (Nov 8, 2021)

Cannacal04 said:


> I dont know 4 sure either but id put my $ on something with slurricaine in it


Hope so will then then eventually


----------



## Learning1234 (Nov 8, 2021)

Trying to decide between Platinum Kush Breath, Platinum Kush Breath Remix, and Polar Vortex. Never run In House gear, so just curious if anyone with more experience related to his gear has any input on these or something else from him that hits hard and has that crazy frost his stuff is known for? Thanks for any info!


----------



## ComfortCreator (Nov 8, 2021)

The PKBs have gotten a lot of good reviews for potency and everything else. Slurricane seems to be a constant winner for lots of folks.

I have a beautiful Forbidos finishing in less than a week.


----------



## Ns950641 (Nov 8, 2021)

Hopefully somebody has some insight on a mold problem I’ve been having with a black cherry punch pheno. I have what I believe is the pink pheno. It has the biggest frostiest buds out of the 3 phenos I have as well as some of the tastiest terps I’ve had, however it’s a mould magnet. Has anybody kept this pheno if so what kind of ipm do you use really wanna keep the pheno but not the mold. Temps stay between 79-81 under leds in living soil with a tower fan oscillating ipm is spray once a week alternating lost coast and then a combo of regalia/grandevo the next week any help is appreciated


----------



## ComfortCreator (Nov 8, 2021)

Some selective pruning could help too


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 8, 2021)

Ns950641 said:


> Hopefully somebody has some insight on a mold problem I’ve been having with a black cherry punch pheno. I have what I believe is the pink pheno. It has the biggest frostiest buds out of the 3 phenos I have as well as some of the tastiest terps I’ve had, however it’s a mould magnet. Has anybody kept this pheno if so what kind of ipm do you use really wanna keep the pheno but not the mold. Temps stay between 79-81 under leds in living soil with a tower fan oscillating ipm is spray once a week alternating lost coast and then a combo of regalia/grandevo the next week any help is appreciated


I can't say regarding that particular strain, but my favorite strain that I keep is the same way. It keeps developing mold deep inside the colas regardless of any IPM I use. I made it through one grow without mold so far, by increasing the # of primary bud sites with the idea the colas would be smaller, and it worked. Not sure if that helps in your particular situation, but I wish you luck! Sucks to have to throw out those beautiful huge buds...


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Nov 8, 2021)

Ns950641 said:


> Hopefully somebody has some insight on a mold problem I’ve been having with a black cherry punch pheno. I have what I believe is the pink pheno. It has the biggest frostiest buds out of the 3 phenos I have as well as some of the tastiest terps I’ve had, however it’s a mould magnet. Has anybody kept this pheno if so what kind of ipm do you use really wanna keep the pheno but not the mold. Temps stay between 79-81 under leds in living soil with a tower fan oscillating ipm is spray once a week alternating lost coast and then a combo of regalia/grandevo the next week any help is appreciated


You have to get the humidity down with big buds u really need to drag the canopys rh down to 40 you need a dehu and u got to keep that rh down i normally grow huge buds arm size ones and if my humidity gets over 50 for long il get mold in my buds late flower you want the temp at 72 and humidity at 40 im telling you


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Nov 8, 2021)

Ns950641 said:


> Hopefully somebody has some insight on a mold problem I’ve been having with a black cherry punch pheno. I have what I believe is the pink pheno. It has the biggest frostiest buds out of the 3 phenos I have as well as some of the tastiest terps I’ve had, however it’s a mould magnet. Has anybody kept this pheno if so what kind of ipm do you use really wanna keep the pheno but not the mold. Temps stay between 79-81 under leds in living soil with a tower fan oscillating ipm is spray once a week alternating lost coast and then a combo of regalia/grandevo the next week any help is appreciated


And im talking about the canopy's humidity level and temp of the canopy under the lights


----------



## Snowback (Nov 8, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Trying to decide between Platinum Kush Breath, Platinum Kush Breath Remix, and Polar Vortex. Never run In House gear, so just curious if anyone with more experience related to his gear has any input on these or something else from him that hits hard and has that crazy frost his stuff is known for? Thanks for any info!


Between those I would go with PKB.


----------



## Learning1234 (Nov 8, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Between those I would go with PKB.


Thanks! Do you have a different suggestion for a frosty hard hitter from him besides the three that I mentioned?


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 9, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Thanks! Do you have a different suggestion for a frosty hard hitter from him besides the three that I mentioned?


Twisted helix


----------



## jollyboy (Nov 9, 2021)

Anyone know what the in-house freebie from attitude is? It's called S-Class but there's no info on it and can't find anything on Google.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Anyone have any experience with in house genetics Tsunami View attachment 5024527View attachment 5024528


Why a different name than just slurricane bx? I'm guessing it'll be very slurricane leaning, lmao.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2021)

Ns950641 said:


> Hopefully somebody has some insight on a mold problem I’ve been having with a black cherry punch pheno. I have what I believe is the pink pheno. It has the biggest frostiest buds out of the 3 phenos I have as well as some of the tastiest terps I’ve had, however it’s a mould magnet. Has anybody kept this pheno if so what kind of ipm do you use really wanna keep the pheno but not the mold. Temps stay between 79-81 under leds in living soil with a tower fan oscillating ipm is spray once a week alternating lost coast and then a combo of regalia/grandevo the next week any help is appreciated


I had a grape God with similar issue. To get rid of mold issues I had to get a dehumidifier running full out and added as many fans as I could fit in grow room.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 9, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why a different name than just slurricane bx? I'm guessing it'll be very slurricane leaning, lmao.


Idk my1st in house purchase not much info


----------



## Learning1234 (Nov 9, 2021)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Twisted helix


Thanks! I’ll check it out for sure.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Nov 9, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Thanks! I’ll check it out for sure.


I got 3 freebies from attitude and grew one and everyones fucking face melted


----------



## gddg (Nov 14, 2021)

Shared 2 pack's of platinum kush breath remix with a friend, he found an absolute killer looking pheno, we have never seen a plant this white before the pictures don't even do her justice! Looks like a decent yielder too, luckily we kept clones from all the plants.

Day 56F she is in coco and will be flushed for 7 to 10 more days.


----------



## Joynt_Cannabis (Nov 14, 2021)

Good afternoon all!
I have grown out a number of IH strains and have had great success. I was hoping to ask for some reviews and thoughts from those who have grown Slurrup. What sort of phenos have you found and any details on growing it out that would be helpful, I would tremendously appreciate. Very hard to find too much information on the strain other than the lineage and general basics.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 14, 2021)

Not me, but I'd love to try that one. GL


----------



## slipdef (Nov 15, 2021)

Joynt_Cannabis said:


> Good afternoon all!
> I have grown out a number of IH strains and have had great success. I was hoping to ask for some reviews and thoughts from those who have grown Slurrup. What sort of phenos have you found and any details on growing it out that would be helpful, I would tremendously appreciate. Very hard to find too much information on the strain other than the lineage and general basics.


Hello!
i have grown slurrup but can't really help with the phenos as only 4/11 sprouted,
4 different looking plants as i expected with that crazy hybrid, 2 turned male
one girl was fine, the other was freaky (2 branches ok 2 branches triploïd)

At this point i was a bit disappointed with the slurrup (first time with ihg), i remember that i lost a bit interest in them,
i trashed the backups to gain place (yes i know...i'm dumb ^^) as a second pack was gifted to me

- the first one was an early green pheno, golf balls covered with trichs, excellent leaf/bud ratio and full ready at 8wks
but the smell was horrible, even the tint was weird (gray/green buds :/ )

- the other one was ready at 9/10wks, finished with 50% purple, buds stayed green to dark green, more leafy than first one but still decent, discret smell, weird looking plant but against all expectations, final product was top quality, a proper identity in the taste dept, long lasting after exhale (cheese like),
complex taste, i can see everywere talking about grape/gas strain, sounds perfect to describe her, with some redfruits/wines tones,
this one was strong as fuck.

Finally the first plant appeared to be be nice too, same type of terps but more diffused ,still really appreciable.
dried buds were so nice, crazy bag appeal, this one was a bit less strong than first one

but i harvested 3 ihg mix in the same time, all were really nice too but more like day smoke ( probably snow added by the plat xD )

Slurrup is clearly an other level, i have some hitters at home to compare  that shit is strong ^^

Finally slurrup was the revelation of the run,

i'll pop the second pack asap and keep the snips this time 

edit : 

i found some (bad) pics :

around week 6 
pheno 1 :



pheno 2 :



around week 8 :

pheno1 :



pheno2 :



ah, i forgot to say both were decent yielder


----------



## Burnedman (Nov 15, 2021)

Which is a better Gelato hybrid, Dolato S1 or 33rd Degree.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 22, 2021)

Which of these half packs in your all’s opinion has the absolute best bag appeal potential? I don’t sell. Can’t find a person besides dad to even give the shit to. So we just focus on whatever’s prettiest for us. It’s all “good”, so we don’t stress on flavors or yield, just what looks like some alien shit. Ya know?

Got black cherry punch and Slurricane last Black Friday. Also got slurmints IX regs but haven’t even opened those. Don’t think i want the regs.

don’t think the pancakes line interests me. Never had any of the velvets. That deluxe slurbet sounds awesome. Love the trichopath which has a jelly breath parent. Saw the original jelly breath can get crazy frosty.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 22, 2021)

Tough choice. I'd go with Pancake Breath but since you don't want Pancakes or any of the regs (Titanimal I would like), maybe JMO?

I don't have pics yet, but so far it looks like Truffle Cake, which is from Pancakes, might be one of the nicest things I have yet grown from seed. Smoke test is needed first of course.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 22, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Tough choice. I'd go with Pancake Breath but since you don't want Pancakes or any of the regs (Titanimal I would like), maybe JMO?
> 
> I don't have pics yet, but so far it looks like Truffle Cake, which is from Pancakes, might be one of the nicest things I have yet grown from seed. Smoke test is needed first of course.


I wanted to grab the titanimal last year Black Friday but got the slurmints as the reg strain instead. I may consider the titanmial. Love a good yielder and I’ve never seen any inhouse that wasn’t… pretty dang good. I don’t like the platinum gorilla but maybe that’s just me.

just worried for herms man. It sucks throwing a bud in the grinder and finding stray seeds…

JMO sounds killa. I’ve had GMO cross before via oni Tropsanto and man it was good. Love the jelly breath also so that’s surely a contender.

thanks for the reply


----------



## harrychilds (Nov 23, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Which of these half packs in your all’s opinion has the absolute best bag appeal potential? I don’t sell. Can’t find a person besides dad to even give the shit to. So we just focus on whatever’s prettiest for us. It’s all “good”, so we don’t stress on flavors or yield, just what looks like some alien shit. Ya know?
> 
> Got black cherry punch and Slurricane last Black Friday. Also got slurmints IX regs but haven’t even opened those. Don’t think i want the regs.
> 
> don’t think the pancakes line interests me. Never had any of the velvets. That deluxe slurbet sounds awesome. Love the trichopath which has a jelly breath parent. Saw the original jelly breath can get crazy frosty.


Go for Flap Jacks, you won't be disappointed. I believe it's a cross between MAC-1 and Slurricane #7. A friend of mine did Deluxe slurbet and the flavour wasn't very nice. Sort of like a Vanilla profile with a fruity background that I'm not feeling that much, I'm literally smoking Deluxe slurbet right now. The only thing going for Deluxe slurbet is the fact that the buds have got a Rock hard Cali bud Structure on the Gelato leaning pheno types. And if you don't have a dehumidifier to get your RH down to 40% in late flowering you will probably experience mould in those rock hard buds. It gets you super high though.


----------



## LandoC (Nov 24, 2021)

Here is Tart Pops at 6.5 weeks…inside the tent smells like mandarin oranges at the moment, perhaps some tangie is coming out?
grown in 80/20 coco/perlite.


----------



## LandoC (Nov 25, 2021)

Here is another tent with sMACkin’ innit...6.7 weeks flower, grown in 80/20 also....so far not a nanner in sight out of 5 plants of In House G. Just some really sweet smells!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 25, 2021)

just popped 4 more candy frost in my open journal


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 25, 2021)

The in-house half packs just showed up on Neptune, in case you guys were interested.


----------



## Burnedman (Nov 25, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> The in-house half packs just showed up on Neptune, in case you guys were interested.


i was all pumped about the sales but like none of the most pimp stuff is discounted and most of the good half packs were sold out before i woke up today...i bought a half pack of platinum kush breath remix and a whole pack of frosted apricots at full price.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 25, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> i was all pumped about the sales but like none of the most pimp stuff is discounted and most of the good half packs were sold out before i woke up today...i bought a half pack of platinum kush breath remix and a whole pack of frosted apricots at full price.


Most places don't even have them listed until 4:20 mst today, so I was surprised to see them early at neptune.


----------



## Wattzzup (Nov 25, 2021)

Came across this on a seed search. Anyone have any suggestions? I was interested in the Slurricane but the price threw me off that hunt.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 25, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> Came across this on a seed search. Anyone have any suggestions? I was interested in the Slurricane but the price threw me off that hunt.


I've never run In-House, but I picked up two half-packs today to check them out-Flap Jacks and Jelly Breath s1. Slurricane would be fun to try too, I just want one of those frost monsters at some point so I can work on my picture game lol.


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 25, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I've never run In-House, but I picked up two half-packs today to check them out-Flap Jacks and Jelly Breath s1. Slurricane would be fun to try too, I just want one of those frost monsters at some point so I can work on my picture game lol.


That jelly breath is gonna be your frost monster…..


----------



## LandoC (Nov 26, 2021)

I’m weak! I couldn’t resist buying more beans! Full Pack of Gorilla Dosha, and 2 half packs...JMO, and Deluxe Slurbet.
Can’t stop, won’t stop...


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 26, 2021)

I have a pack of zurple punch in a heavily connected cart i need to pay for.

Edit paid it. Awesome. Don’t know when I’ll have time to run it but it’ll be there when I need it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 27, 2021)

Most excited about the Zurple Punch Bx. Those packs are normally over $300 and go super quick.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 27, 2021)

Just popped 2 platinum gorillas


----------



## Burnedman (Nov 27, 2021)

i just germed up some Loud Cake


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Nov 27, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Just popped 2 platinum gorillas


Im jelly i got sticky glue a platinum gorilla cross im hoping it come out like platinum g


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 27, 2021)

Nicebuds420 said:


> Im jelly i got sticky glue a platinum gorilla cross im hoping it come out like platinum g


This'll be my 1st go with in house currently still in the paper towel good luck I'll keep watch


----------



## Snowback (Nov 28, 2021)

I have two Sticky Glue freebies. So far they are looking so-so with a few weeks left. Nice smell though.


----------



## Burnedman (Nov 28, 2021)

Nicebuds420 said:


> Im jelly i got sticky glue a platinum gorilla cross im hoping it come out like platinum g


the sticky glue thing is platinum gorilla [platinumxgg4] x gg4...so sticky glue is a gg4 bx technically. Should be more even gorilla


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Nov 28, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I have two Sticky Glue freebies. So far they are looking so-so with a few weeks left. Nice smell though.


Lets see a pic


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 28, 2021)

To each their own, my platinum gorilla effing sucked. I hope to never run another platinum or gorilla glue strain ever again.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Nov 28, 2021)

What do you guys think is the best deal on the half packs? Jelly breath, Apple Jax or the loud cake? I can’t decide which one to get. Looking for a good yielder that’s potent with bag appeal


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 28, 2021)

ganjaman87 said:


> What do you guys think is the best deal on the half packs? Jelly breath, Apple Jax or the loud cake? I can’t decide which one to get. Looking for a good yielder that’s potent with bag appeal


Jelly breath.


----------



## cannapotimus (Nov 28, 2021)

ganjaman87 said:


> What do you guys think is the best deal on the half packs? Jelly breath, Apple Jax or the loud cake? I can’t decide which one to get. Looking for a good yielder that’s potent with bag appeal


I’m running apple jax right now. Out of 4 seeds two were super bad herms right from preflowers, but the other two seem to be solid plants. One is short and branchy stacking really good size buds and the other is twice as tall with less side branching and probably won’t yield as much.

the shorter pheno, I’m assuming fritter dominant. looking like the better of the two. Smells are a sweet apple-y jack herer. The apple is getting more pronounced every day though.

the taller pheno. At least two weeks behind on finish time. Not as loud fragrance but that may change as it ripens


----------



## cannapotimus (Nov 28, 2021)

Aside from the lady boys it seems like a decent line. Good yielding and lots of bag appeal for only 6 weeks in


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Nov 28, 2021)

cannapotimus said:


> I’m running apple jax right now. Out of 4 seeds two were super bad herms right from preflowers, but the other two seem to be solid plants. One is short and branchy stacking really good size buds and the other is twice as tall with less side branching and probably won’t yield as much.
> 
> the shorter pheno, I’m assuming fritter dominant. looking like the better of the two. Smells are a sweet apple-y jack herer. The apple is getting more pronounced every day though.
> View attachment 5036969View attachment 5036968
> ...


i got some apple jax beans was worried about growing them cause all the noise about pancake crosses hermie problems debating to either risk or give them away and grow purple panty dropper from humbolt


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 28, 2021)

Nicebuds420 said:


> i got some apple jax beans was worried about growing them cause all the noise about pancake crosses hermie problems debating to either risk or give them away and grow purple panty dropper from humbolt


If you decide to gift…. Pick me.


----------



## cannapotimus (Nov 28, 2021)

Nicebuds420 said:


> i got some apple jax beans was worried about growing them cause all the noise about pancake crosses hermie problems debating to either risk or give them away and grow purple panty dropper from humbolt


Ya the herm trait is definitely in there. It’s pretty obvious right out of gate. The one I had was so bad I was convinced it was a male, it didn’t throw a single pistol until about 3 weeks into flower. But to be fair of the two I kept I only plucked one ball off a lower at 4 weeks. If you do run them just keep a close eye and pop a couple extra to compensate. All three that threw balls were pancake dominant


----------



## slipdef (Nov 28, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> To each their own, my platinum gorilla effing sucked. I hope to never run another platinum or gorilla glue strain ever again.


You know that grow one seed per pack isn't enough to judge if you like the cross or not, right?
edit : sorry but u hope to never run these strains again but in this thread u said a lot of times u love the trichopath...wtf?


----------



## Retrospect (Nov 28, 2021)

slipdef said:


> You know that grow one seed per pack isn't enough to judge if you like the cross or not, right?
> edit : sorry but u hope to never run these strains again but in this thread u said a lot of times u love the trichopath...wtf?


Lower budget growers shouldn't be the standard to which strains are held.


----------



## Burnedman (Nov 29, 2021)

slipdef said:


> You know that grow one seed per pack isn't enough to judge if you like the cross or not, right?
> edit : sorry but u hope to never run these strains again but in this thread u said a lot of times u love the trichopath...wtf?


i have friends who only pop one or2 seeds from a pack and make decisions on the "strain" as a whole based on that seed. Meanwhile i just sorted 17 regular Ethos Headband Cookies down to a single gal since sept and NOW ima grow dis bitch out.


----------



## slipdef (Nov 29, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> i have friends who only pop one or2 seeds from a pack and make decisions on the "strain" as a whole based on that seed. Meanwhile i just sorted 17 regular Ethos Headband Cookies down to a single gal since sept and NOW ima grow dis bitch out.


don't judge that strain based on that single... xD
Poor u, that's a pretty sad reward
i don't recommend u play with the males as u'll probably end with large amounts of males again in the offspring
Hope the girl turn pretty!


----------



## Burnedman (Nov 29, 2021)

slipdef said:


> don't judge that strain based on that single... xD
> Poor u, that's a pretty sad reward
> i don't recommend u play with the males as u'll probably end with large amounts of males again in the offspring
> Hope the girl turn pretty!


Poor me? sad reward? I guess i should apologize for being a patient methodical grower. First off, i'd rather remove males from a population than have to remove hermaphrodites! And to "judge" this strain i popped 17 seeds (the whole entire pack, not just 1 seed) and I grew them all for 3 whole months (1/4 of a year) to choose the female that kills it the hardest. (she is the hardest to clone but the most impressive grower) That's HOW ya grow a strain from seed man. Now ima run a monocrop of this winner clone. this was the goal from the start.


----------



## slipdef (Nov 29, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> Poor me? sad reward? I guess i should apologize for being a patient methodical grower. First off, i'd rather remove males from a population than have to remove hermaphrodites! And to "judge" this strain i popped 17 seeds (the whole entire pack, not just 1 seed) and I grew them all for 3 whole months (1/4 of a year) to choose the female that kills it the hardest. (she is the hardest to clone but the most impressive grower) That's HOW ya grow a strain from seed man. Now ima run a monocrop of this winner clone. this was the goal from the start.


sorry dude, i used the translator and i was wrong, i thougt u ended with only one female on a 17 reg seed pack...
i'm 100% with u for the selection, i failed as i grabbed some fem since i got some nice inhouse mix with the slurrup one year ago


----------



## Burnedman (Nov 29, 2021)

slipdef said:


> sorry dude, i used the translator and i was wrong, i thougt u ended with only one female on a 17 reg seed pack...
> i'm 100% with u for the selection, i failed as i grabbed some fem since i got some nice inhouse mix with the slurrup one year ago


I literally just bought 3 In House strains PKBR, Frosted Apricots and Loud Cake, just cuz I'm curious. Also i have been kinda hung up on growing out Ethos gear for the last couple yrz and wanna move on to new turf


----------



## justice8965 (Nov 29, 2021)

just harvested my 3rd grow, first with inhouse. did 2x each of slurricane ix, jelly breath bx1, and platinum gorilla (freebie). all came out fantastic, no herms. all seeds popped fine. the bigger slurricane and plat gorilla yielded 8oz each. the rest 4-6oz. all frosty as hell, especially the jelly breath


----------



## justice8965 (Nov 29, 2021)

one more of the whole tent


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 29, 2021)

justice8965 said:


> one more of the whole tent
> 
> View attachment 5037578


very nice!


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 29, 2021)

slipdef said:


> You know that grow one seed per pack isn't enough to judge if you like the cross or not, right?
> edit : sorry but u hope to never run these strains again but in this thread u said a lot of times u love the trichopath...wtf?


The one seed I grew is plenty enough for me to know I have no interest in dropping two bills on a pack of it. I am 100% sure in what I am stating.


----------



## tomram (Nov 29, 2021)

hii
menddo glue ,36 day flo 12/12


----------



## Snowback (Dec 1, 2021)

Nicebuds420 said:


> Lets see a pic


 Sure, no prob, both are coming down in about a week. I'll take out the camera at that time. Of the two, only one is even worthy of a pic. I'd just embarrass myself if I showed you a pic of the second one. I am not impressed with them, but freebies so no biggie.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 1, 2021)

Nicebuds420 said:


> i got some apple jax beans was worried about growing them cause all the noise about pancake crosses hermie problems debating to either risk or give them away and grow purple panty dropper from humbolt


You asked me for pics of the Sticky Glue. I'll also have some pics soon of the Truffle Cake, which as you probably know is a pancakes cross. I had the same fear as you, based on what some people on reddit were claiming. But, at least in my case, the fear was unfounded. This strain is looking really nice. Don't get rid of those beans just yet. Pics in a week or two.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 1, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> I literally just bought 3 In House strains PKBR, Frosted Apricots and Loud Cake, just cuz I'm curious. Also i have been kinda hung up on growing out Ethos gear for the last couple yrz and wanna move on to new turf


Did you ever do "Hulk Mad", or whatever it's called? I have a pack of that somewhere. I did "Rainmaker" a few years ago and it was well received by my smoking buddies. It has a very "orange" flavor if I remember correctly.

On the IHG topic, I have seen some very nice PKBR recently. Good luck with the hunt on those.


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Dec 1, 2021)

Snowback said:


> You asked me for pics of the Sticky Glue. I'll also have some pics soon of the Truffle Cake, which as you probably know is a pancakes cross. I had the same fear as you, based on what some people on reddit were claiming. But, at least in my case, the fear was unfounded. This strain is looking really nice. Don't get rid of those beans just yet. Pics in a week or two.


Cool thanks for the response


----------



## Burnedman (Dec 1, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Did you ever do "Hulk Mad", or whatever it's called? I have a pack of that somewhere. I did "Rainmaker" a few years ago and it was well received by my smoking buddies. It has a very "orange" flavor if I remember correctly.
> 
> On the IHG topic, I have seen some very nice PKBR recently. Good luck with the hunt on those.


naw i haven't even heard of those. This year I did their headbandcookies, hash plant, pluto, pina, and chemDxPluto freebies i got. For the IHG gear i just got I think i'm most excited about the PKBR but shit will have to wait cuz i have already committed a tent to loud cake for the winter run.


----------



## Chillinville GeNeTiX 24 (Dec 1, 2021)

pfawcett1 said:


> A couple of deluxe sugarcane and velvet sky around 2 weeks left.View attachment 4776556View attachment 4776561View attachment 4776556View attachment 4776561View attachment 4776562


How was the terp profile on the velvet skies? Any different phenos I should be lookin for? Thanks for your time


----------



## Markinoku (Dec 3, 2021)

First run with in house.
Sticky Glue. Day 68f. Thought it turned out real nice for a freebie! Came with the pack of apple jax that I ordered. No herm on the 1 apple jax seed I ran, planted 4 more a week ago, wish me luck with those suckers.


----------



## Burnedman (Dec 3, 2021)

Markinoku said:


> First run with in house.
> Sticky Glue. Day 68f. Thought it turned out real nice for a freebie! Came with the pack of apple jax that I ordered. No herm on the 1 apple jax seed I ran, planted 4 more a week ago, wish me luck with those suckers.View attachment 5040062View attachment 5040064View attachment 5040067


looks like it really leaned into the GG4.


----------



## slipdef (Dec 3, 2021)

Markinoku said:


> First run with in house.
> Sticky Glue. Day 68f. Thought it turned out real nice for a freebie! Came with the pack of apple jax that I ordered. No herm on the 1 apple jax seed I ran, planted 4 more a week ago, wish me luck with those suckers.View attachment 5040062View attachment 5040064View attachment 5040067


Nice colors on this glue pheno!
mine start flowering, i hope get something nice too 
yours looks like a perfect plant to grow out!


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Dec 3, 2021)

Markinoku said:


> First run with in house.
> Sticky Glue. Day 68f. Thought it turned out real nice for a freebie! Came with the pack of apple jax that I ordered. No herm on the 1 apple jax seed I ran, planted 4 more a week ago, wish me luck with those suckers.View attachment 5040062View attachment 5040064View attachment 5040067


Nice looking forward to sticky glue freebies i got hope i get your pheno looks perfect strong smell? 70 day flower time tho solid 10 weeks


----------



## gcertified (Dec 3, 2021)

does anyone know if seed cellar sells legit in house genetics. I'm looking for slurricane


----------



## Snowback (Dec 4, 2021)

Snowback said:


> You asked me for pics of the Sticky Glue. I'll also have some pics soon of the Truffle Cake, which as you probably know is a pancakes cross. I had the same fear as you, based on what some people on reddit were claiming. But, at least in my case, the fear was unfounded. This strain is looking really nice. Don't get rid of those beans just yet. Pics in a week or two.


When I wrote this on Wednesday, I actually forgot that I had a quick finisher- low yielder Truffle Cake about to come down. So I do have a pic.

2 gallon pot, pro-mix, MegaCrop A/Green Planet Micro.
Some big fans have been removed for photogenic purposes:


Without flash (5000k ambient):


With flash:


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Dec 4, 2021)

Snowback said:


> When I wrote this on Wednesday, I actually forgot that I had a quick finisher- low yielder Truffle Cake about to come down. So I do have a pic.
> 
> 2 gallon pot, pro-mix, MegaCrop A/Green Planet Micro.
> Some big fans have been removed for photogenic purposes:
> ...


That looks killer how are the terps


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 4, 2021)

Snowback said:


> When I wrote this on Wednesday, I actually forgot that I had a quick finisher- low yielder Truffle Cake about to come down. So I do have a pic


I like those supercrop knuckles!


----------



## Markinoku (Dec 4, 2021)

slipdef said:


> Nice colors on this glue pheno!
> mine start flowering, i hope get something nice too
> yours looks like a perfect plant to grow out!


Thanks yo! Great structure, solid nugs, and looks to be an easy trimmer too. Got a mother to pull some clones off from if the smoke is good. Good luck w yours!


----------



## Markinoku (Dec 4, 2021)

Nicebuds420 said:


> Nice looking forward to sticky glue freebies i got hope i get your pheno looks perfect strong smell? 70 day flower time tho solid 10 weeks


Yes, strong smelling. Fills the whole room if i brush against it. Imma chop it this Sunday which is actually 11 weeks from flip.


----------



## LandoC (Dec 4, 2021)

I’m at the start of 8 weeks flower…Tart Pops, and sMACkin’
i lost a couple buds to some rot, the buds on the sMACKin’ are ridiculously dense! The tent is hovering around 35-40% RH…like golf balls man! Still not a nanner in sight.


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Dec 5, 2021)

Markinoku said:


> Yes, strong smelling. Fills the whole room if i brush against it. Imma chop it this Sunday which is actually 11 weeks from flip.


Ok normally gg4 takes 10-11 weeks anyways


----------



## Snowback (Dec 10, 2021)

Nicebuds420 said:


> That looks killer how are the terps


similar to bubba kush, but it was the only one that had that. Most of them smell like sort of a cross between star dawg and wedding cake to my nose.


----------



## Azzman96 (Dec 11, 2021)

Harvest Day for keeper cut of Forbidos, great genetic on all fronts. Grows fast finishes early (8 weeks), piles on the frost and stinks to high heaven of sweet rotten fruity funk and armpits


----------



## Moabfighter (Dec 11, 2021)

When is someone gonna pop a zurple punch or Slurricane and grow with me?


----------



## xox (Dec 14, 2021)

hey anybody got any links to grow journals with platinum kush breath? i saw an interview with the guy from IHG and in the interview the guy asked him what his personal favourite strain was that he bred and he replied platinum kush breath been wanting to pull the trigger on some of these beans for a while said fuck it and ordered some today.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 15, 2021)

If it's of any interest, here are a few pics of PKB that a guy just posted an hour ago. Not really a diary but it can give you a look.









Added by @teamdanksa Instagram post That Platinum Kush Breath life Strain: Platinum Kush Breath Breeder: @inhousegenetics.official Grown by: @teamdanksa Medium: @freedomfarmsza Fed: @biobizzwwo Lights: @quantumgrow.co.za #inhousegenetics #platinumkushbreath #cannabis #cannabiscommunity #weed #marijuana #thc #cannabisculture #weedporn #weedstagram #hightimes #stoner #indica #sativa #hemp #maryjane #medicalmarijuana #highlife #ganja #growyourown #smoke #cannabissociety #life #dabs #weedlife #dank #highsociety #smokeweedeveryday - Picuki.com


Instagram post added by teamdanksa That Platinum Kush Breath life Strain: Platinum Kush Breath Breeder: @inhousegenetics.official Grown by: @teamdanksa Medium: @freedomfarmsza Fed: @biobizzwwo Lights: @quantumgrow.co.za #inhousegenetics #platinumkushbreath #cannabis #cannabiscommunity...




www.picuki.com


----------



## Terpdankistan (Dec 15, 2021)

Whelp, after swearing off In House gear a couple of years ago, I finally caved with the Black Friday half-pack special...I'm a sucker for a good sale lol. Snagged the JMO and Black Cherry Punch, will be popping them in the next few weeks to run with my next cycle. Hoping to find some terpy plants that are good for making hash.


----------



## itslogics (Dec 16, 2021)

In House Trichopath, loving the smell of citrus rotten funk.


----------



## Des420127 (Dec 16, 2021)

Has anyone grown their Slurricane? Heard it’s amazing plus tough to find the seeds.


----------



## slipdef (Dec 16, 2021)

Des420127 said:


> Has anyone grown their Slurricane? Heard it’s amazing plus tough to find the seeds.


i think you can find a lot of pics right here but good luck with the 500 pages ^^
i'm growing some slurricane7 s1 right now but too early to judge, they're F+23, stretchy as hell, all start frosting nicely


----------



## Terpdankistan (Dec 16, 2021)

Des420127 said:


> Has anyone grown their Slurricane? Heard it’s amazing plus tough to find the seeds.


Grew out 5 of the Slurricane IX. 2 herms, one meh plant, 2 were nice. Kept one of the nice plants and ran it for 4-5 cycles. Super frosty with nice flavor. Slow veg and below avg yield though


----------



## Snowback (Dec 16, 2021)

Terpdankistan said:


> Whelp, after swearing off In House gear a couple of years ago, I finally caved with the Black Friday half-pack special...I'm a sucker for a good sale lol. Snagged the JMO and Black Cherry Punch, will be popping them in the next few weeks to run with my next cycle. Hoping to find some terpy plants that are good for making hash.


I've got some BCP pics coming soon.


----------



## Burnedman (Dec 16, 2021)

Terpdankistan said:


> Whelp, after swearing off In House gear a couple of years ago, I finally caved with the Black Friday half-pack special...I'm a sucker for a good sale lol. Snagged the JMO and Black Cherry Punch, will be popping them in the next few weeks to run with my next cycle. Hoping to find some terpy plants that are good for making hash.


Brotanical gardens actually had their full packs discounted for black friday too. I got Platinum Kush Breath Remix for $187 marked down from $250.
They let cha pick your own freebies too and your get 2 freebie bags with every IN House Genetics order.


----------



## slipdef (Dec 16, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I've got some BCP pics coming soon.


me too ^^
untested bcp clone from vienna f+23, looks atypic
i'll shoot it soon


----------



## Markinoku (Dec 16, 2021)

Des420127 said:


> Has anyone grown their Slurricane? Heard it’s amazing plus tough to find the seeds.


Attitude seed bank has slurricane options available.


----------



## Cocabam (Dec 16, 2021)

Finished my 3rd run of my Double Agent keeper, cut it at 63 days this time and have decided that 70 days is probably the sweet spot. Terps came in heavy this round, joints are tasting great! Keeping her around for a long time.


----------



## GreenPyramid (Dec 17, 2021)

Anybody here seen the upcoming color of space drop? Slurricane x pkb seems like a big deal but I’m seeing people here saying pkb is lacking. It looks damn good but, looks is second to the buzz


----------



## Snowback (Dec 18, 2021)

Is that the one that uses the so-called "Snow White" cut of Slurricane 7? Other than that little tidbit I really don't know anything else.


----------



## Moabfighter (Dec 18, 2021)

GreenPyramid said:


> Anybody here seen the upcoming color of space drop? Slurricane x pkb seems like a big deal but I’m seeing people here saying pkb is lacking. It looks damn good but, looks is second to the buzz


I’m interested but don’t know if the wallet will allow it right now


----------



## rmzrmz (Dec 18, 2021)

Twister Helix
(Irene Apricot x OGKB v2.1)


----------



## GreenPyramid (Dec 18, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m interested but don’t know if the wallet will allow it right now


yeah $250 is bit too rich for my blood  I'll be waiting for the smoke report tho


----------



## Moabfighter (Dec 18, 2021)

GreenPyramid said:


> yeah $250 is bit too rich for my blood  I'll be waiting for the smoke report tho
> View attachment 5049262


I like that house a heat girl. However. Every single thing she touches is allegedly the best you’ve ever had or seen. She can photograph well. She could photograph swag and itd look dank. Not knocking I’m saying truly who knows if it’s any good


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 18, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> I like that house a heat girl. However. Every single thing she touches is allegedly the best you’ve ever had or seen. She can photograph well. She could photograph swag and itd look dank. Not knocking I’m saying truly who knows if it’s any good


Every pic looks very similar. Nice photography


----------



## tomram (Dec 25, 2021)

hii.8 plants mendo glue,63 day flo 12/12


----------



## Terpdankistan (Dec 26, 2021)

These cleared customs and arrived just in time for Xmas. Going to start both packs in 2-3 weeks, hope to find some winners.


----------



## cannapotimus (Dec 26, 2021)

apple jax at 10 weeks


----------



## Midwest_Gas (Dec 26, 2021)

BananaCane


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Dec 27, 2021)

rmzrmz said:


> Twister Helix
> (Irene Apricot x OGKB v2.1)
> View attachment 5049159


Enjoy that's some fire


----------



## Ajh19921 (Dec 27, 2021)

Applelicious - hermied balls everywhere
Jungle diamonds- nanners everywhere 
Zurple punch bx - out of about 20 from several runs had 2 hermes but not too bad. Most of the zurple was winners, all the bud was pretty fire from all plants but they are so prone to hermy I won't be putting any more money in in house pocket. Just did ethos mandarin cookies original was absolutely fire and mandarin sunset fire too so will be exploring his gear from now on. F in house. Madly overpriced straight hype. Awesome ideas for crosses but zero back testing, don't care what the guy says.. He's full of sh. If he says otherwise. It all shows in the grow. 

Especially when you grow it side by side with other breeders and they turn out absolutely fine. Has ruined a few grows of mine with his dodgy hermie prone seeds.


----------



## Ajh19921 (Dec 27, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> When is someone gonna pop a zurple punch or Slurricane and grow with me?


Have done both and we're decent really like the zurple punch have a keeper of that


----------



## Chemdog1989 (Dec 27, 2021)

slipdef said:


> i think you can find a lot of pics right here but good luck with the 500 pages ^^
> i'm growing some slurricane7 s1 right now but too early to judge, they're F+23, stretchy as hell, all start frosting nicely


How are your slurricane 7 s1 coming along?


----------



## Terpdankistan (Dec 27, 2021)

Ajh19921 said:


> Applelicious - hermied balls everywhere
> Jungle diamonds- nanners everywhere
> Zurple punch bx - out of about 20 from several runs had 2 hermes but not too bad. Most of the zurple was winners, all the bud was pretty fire from all plants but they are so prone to hermy I won't be putting any more money in in house pocket. Just did ethos mandarin cookies original was absolutely fire and mandarin sunset fire too so will be exploring his gear from now on. F in house. Madly overpriced straight hype. Awesome ideas for crosses but zero back testing, don't care what the guy says.. He's full of sh. If he says otherwise. It all shows in the grow.
> 
> Especially when you grow it side by side with other breeders and they turn out absolutely fine. Has ruined a few grows of mine with his dodgy hermie prone seeds.


So you selected GG#4 and cookie crosses and you are surprised you have some herms? Doesn't matter who the breeder is, strains comprised of herm genetics will be herm prone. If you aren't willing to baby the plants to minimize stress, or to sift through some herms to select a stable keeper, don't grow crosses with unstable parentage.

I understand the frustration though, and agree that IH gear is under-tested and over-priced. I swore off In House for a couple years for these reasons, but snagged a couple of half-packs on Black Friday. Just an FYI though, you can't slag IHG for not testing and then say you are gonna grow Ethos instead lol - he releases 10x more crosses in a given year than almost anyone else, and it would be impossible for him to properly test the vast majority of it. 

I can justify sifting through probable herms at the half pack sale price - not his usual $200-$250+ prices. I've grown out 7-8 packs of IHG overall and my general experience has been that there will be herms, but there will also usually be some serious heat to be found as well. Had some pretty high herm rates in half of those packs though. 

At sale prices, I'll try my odds and run some half-packs to see. Definitely not running rooms full of In House seed plants though, way too risky.


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 27, 2021)

Cherry Smash is some fire fire.

I have a buddy who grows for a living and swears by In House. Sugar cane has been a staple in his garden a couple seasons now. 

This cherry smash flower has really impressed me too and now I want to track down a cut.

Id cough up the money for a keeper cut, but I can’t do the $250 a pack thing.


----------



## Burnedman (Dec 29, 2021)

Ajh19921 said:


> Applelicious - hermied balls everywhere
> Jungle diamonds- nanners everywhere
> Zurple punch bx - out of about 20 from several runs had 2 hermes but not too bad. Most of the zurple was winners, all the bud was pretty fire from all plants but they are so prone to hermy I won't be putting any more money in in house pocket. Just did ethos mandarin cookies original was absolutely fire and mandarin sunset fire too so will be exploring his gear from now on. F in house. Madly overpriced straight hype. Awesome ideas for crosses but zero back testing, don't care what the guy says.. He's full of sh. If he says otherwise. It all shows in the grow.
> 
> Especially when you grow it side by side with other breeders and they turn out absolutely fine. Has ruined a few grows of mine with his dodgy hermie prone seeds.


I agree, I only tried In House to see what the fuss is about. I don't even have an instagram for my weed grows though so i'm hoping InHOuse is good for more than just pics. (lots and lots of mentions of pics in this thread i noticed) I ran into Ethos randomly 2 years ago and i have had their shit running nonstop since.


----------



## Marypalm (Dec 29, 2021)

Burnedman said:


> I literally just bought 3 In House strains PKBR, Frosted Apricots and Loud Cake, just cuz I'm curious. Also i have been kinda hung up on growing out Ethos gear for the last couple yrz and wanna move on to new turf
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LoRd MeGaTR0N31 (Jan 2, 2022)

1st time growing Platinum Kush Breath Remix and man I’m definitely growing all 3 phenos over again in 5 gallon pots next go around. Vegged for about 2 months then flowered for 70 days not counting the 1st week after flip. Grew in organic super soil in 3 gallon pots. All 3 pics are different phenos. pheno 2 (pic 2) buds were smaller than 1&3 but she pack a mean punch with nose and look 1&3 colas are huge pics don’t do the ladies any good. All 3 phenos buds were dense, super frosty and smelled like heaven.


----------



## slipdef (Jan 3, 2022)

Chemdog1989 said:


> How are your slurricane 7 s1 coming along?


Hello, they still dank, i'll take some pics soon, almost 6weeks from the flip now
today pkb&pkb remix seeds are going to bath


----------



## Ajh19921 (Jan 3, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> So you selected GG#4 and cookie crosses and you are surprised you have some herms? Doesn't matter who the breeder is, strains comprised of herm genetics will be herm prone. If you aren't willing to baby the plants to minimize stress, or to sift through some herms to select a stable keeper, don't grow crosses with unstable parentage.
> 
> I understand the frustration though, and agree that IH gear is under-tested and over-priced. I swore off In House for a couple years for these reasons, but snagged a couple of half-packs on Black Friday. Just an FYI though, you can't slag IHG for not testing and then say you are gonna grow Ethos instead lol - he releases 10x more crosses in a given year than almost anyone else, and it would be impossible for him to properly test the vast majority of it.
> 
> ...



The main point was that mandarin cookies is a cookies cross and didn't herm at all. Ethos doesn't release that many compared to some and has a lot of ibl which is minimum 5 generations so I think you are incorrect in saying he does not test them much like ihg. 
I have found some absolutely fire winner's with ihg but did not expect such high herm rates from such a hyped name.


----------



## Ajh19921 (Jan 3, 2022)

Zurple punch bx, smell is intoxicating slightly rotten berries, a top strain imo great all rounder has it all. Yield, terps, stable, covered in thc. Run like 2 packs total so out of 20 had like 2 or 3 throw out the odd nanner end of flower, only 1 I had to ditch cause it was pretty bad early on


----------



## Ajh19921 (Jan 3, 2022)

Applelicious, 
Seemed to lean more towards the pancake side, smelt like rubber pancakes with a fuel/apple undertone, once cured the apple came through a bit more. One of the most sticky strains I've run. Through out a ton of balls even when stripped it to the top 3/4 nodes 15 days before flip.


----------



## macamus33 (Jan 4, 2022)

Love In House gear when seeds were 100-150 per pack. Not going to pay 250 plus per pack. In House has become greedy. Ridiculous to pay that much for untested hybrids. Can get 2 or 3 packs from great breeders like Bohdi, Dragons Flame, Red Eyed etc... Goodbye In House.


----------



## Cblasenak (Jan 4, 2022)

macamus33 said:


> Love In House gear when seeds were 100-150 per pack. Not going to pay 250 plus per pack. In House has become greedy. Ridiculous to pay that much for untested hybrids. Can get 2 or 3 packs from great breeders like Bohdi, Dragons Flame, Red Eyed etc... Goodbye In House.


You forgot to mention exotic genetix...I'm running strawberry gary right now...all I can say is wow!!


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 4, 2022)

I've never found a keeper from IHG. Still have a lot of their early releases in the fridge. From when you got 2pks for under $100 plus freebies they tossed together from whatever breeder was currently hype. 
Good but not the best. Photogenic but not the tastiest.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 4, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Just popped 2 platinum gorillas


 5wks from being placed in soil


----------



## xox (Jan 4, 2022)

just picked these up, any idea what platinum x grateful breath is. either way pretty stoked to try some of there stuff in the spring


----------



## phreedom_man (Jan 6, 2022)

xox said:


> View attachment 5060564
> just picked these up, any idea what platinum x grateful breath is. either way pretty stoked to try some of there stuff in the spring


I grew the platinum X grateful breath. It was good and frosty. However powdery mildew favors it.


----------



## xox (Jan 6, 2022)

phreedom_man said:


> I grew the platinum X grateful breath. It was good and frosty. However powdery mildew favors it.


nice do you have any pics? i wondered what it looked like i tried to google it when my package came in but no luck


----------



## Kalkwerk (Jan 8, 2022)

I can get a pack of "so grateful" it is a grateful breath x dosidos. Sounds incredible but I cant find any photos or reports anywhere. 

Anyone have some experience?

Edit: can get this ones as well : blunicorn (unicorn poop x blue sherbet) and jellien (ac1 x sour diesel BX1 (cap) x jelly breath

Goddamn I want them all but I really need to stop buying seeds.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 11, 2022)

Just pulled the trigger on a pack of 'Color of Space'. It's actually my first purchase from in-house so Im not really sure what to expect. Most expensive pack I've even considered too. I'm looking for an incredible frosty pheno that I can breed with my Strawberry Banana.


----------



## Burnedman (Jan 11, 2022)

STILL waiting for my black friday order of InHouseGenetics & ETHOS from brotanicalgardens to come in the mail but the tracking link went quiet over 3 weeks ago so i'm sure USPS stole it by now. No reply from the bros of course.


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 11, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a pack of 'Color of Space'. It's actually my first purchase from in-house so Im not really sure what to expect. Most expensive pack I've even considered too. I'm looking for an incredible frosty pheno that I can breed with my Strawberry Banana.


I just saw a pic of those on the Attitude website, pretty colors! Hope you find something good, post pics for us.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Still have a lot of their early releases in the fridge. From when you got 2pks for under $100 plus freebies they tossed together from whatever breeder was currently hype.
> Good but not the best. Photogenic but not the tastiest.


If you feel that you won't use those, let me know by PM what you have. I may be interested. Thanks.


----------



## TugthePup (Jan 11, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a pack of 'Color of Space'. It's actually my first purchase from in-house so Im not really sure what to expect. Most expensive pack I've even considered too. I'm looking for an incredible frosty pheno that I can breed with my Strawberry Banana.


Looking forward to this journal!!!


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 13, 2022)

So the freebie that comes with color of space is called S-class. No info on this anybody?


----------



## casperd (Jan 14, 2022)

macamus33 said:


> Love In House gear when seeds were 100-150 per pack. Not going to pay 250 plus per pack. In House has become greedy. Ridiculous to pay that much for untested hybrids. Can get 2 or 3 packs from great breeders like Bohdi, Dragons Flame, Red Eyed etc... Goodbye In House.


ect ? what are some others


----------



## macamus33 (Jan 14, 2022)

casperd said:


> ect ? what are some others


Exotic Genetics, Ethos Seeds, Greenpoint Seeds, so many in the 75-150 price range.


----------



## Burnedman (Jan 14, 2022)

macamus33 said:


> Exotic Genetics, Ethos Seeds, Greenpoint Seeds, so many in the 75-150 price range.


ETHOS is insane. my personal fav.


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 14, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> So the freebie that comes with color of space is called S-class. No info on this anybody?


It's kind of a running joke, I've seen dozens of people ask about S-class and never seen anyone answer or any pics of a grow. I have some too and am tempted to finally pop them just because.


----------



## macamus33 (Jan 14, 2022)

Burnedman said:


> ETHOS is insane. my personal fav.


Have grown many Ethos strains. Super Lemon Haze F5, 10th planet , Orange Kush Kake, some others I can,t remember, like their strains but some have a tendency to hermi. So I give them 4 out of 5 stars.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 14, 2022)

Burnedman said:


> ETHOS is insane. my personal fav.


other than he’s a piece of shit, not a breeder you really wanna support. Seen better stuff from other breeders and you don’t have to support a dog kicker


----------



## Burnedman (Jan 14, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> other than he’s a piece of shit, not a breeder you really wanna support. Seen better stuff from other breeders and you don’t have to support a dog kicker


Were we discussing what an outstanding chap Colin is?... or were we chatting about quality cannabis seeds under a million dollars per pack..? 
I'm a respected dog breeder myself and i would cut a guy for hurting a dog. But regarding quality affordable cannabis seeds...yeah...ETHOS!


----------



## casperd (Jan 14, 2022)

macamus33 said:


> Have grown many Ethos strains. Super Lemon Haze F5, 10th planet , Orange Kush Kake, some others I can,t remember, like their strains but some have a tendency to hermi. So I give them 4 out of 5 stars.


what was the super lemon haze like just got a pack


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 14, 2022)

My pack of 'Color of Space' arrived today and it went straight into a glass of water. I also popped the freebie pack of 'S-Class'....time to find out for myself what the heck it is haha.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 15, 2022)

Anyone wanna trade a whole pack of Trichopath (minus ONE) for another partial pack of….. something inhouse that isn’t sweet as sugar?


----------



## macamus33 (Jan 17, 2022)

casperd said:


> what was the super lemon haze like just got a pack


It was tremendous, like I used to get from Greenhouse back in the day. Good strain and very consistent at F5.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Jan 17, 2022)

Anyone figure out what the S-Class freebie lineage is? Just ordered Dirty Kush Breath (avoided the stuff with Platinum..) and it came with the S-Class from Hembra


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 17, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Anyone figure out what the S-Class freebie lineage is? Just ordered Dirty Kush Breath (avoided the stuff with Platinum..) and it came with the S-Class from Hembra


I have no idea but I just popped 2 of mine


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 18, 2022)

Only 5/10 germinated for the 'Color of Space' pack. Pretty disappointing considering this is the most expensive pack I've ever purchased. I reached out to in-house and house a heat to see what they say. Are they known for making things right?


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 18, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Only 5/10 germinated for the 'Color of Space' pack. Pretty disappointing considering this is the most expensive pack I've ever purchased. I reached out to in-house and house a heat to see what they say. Are they known for making things right?


I've never known In House to respond to anyone directly, sucks about your germ rate though! Hopefully you get something good out of the 5.


----------



## Burnedman (Jan 18, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Only 5/10 germinated for the 'Color of Space' pack. Pretty disappointing considering this is the most expensive pack I've ever purchased. I reached out to in-house and house a heat to see what they say. Are they known for making things right?


colour of $pace.


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 18, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Only 5/10 germinated for the 'Color of Space' pack. Pretty disappointing considering this is the most expensive pack I've ever purchased. I reached out to in-house and house a heat to see what they say. Are they known for making things right?


The inhouse guy will say you should’ve sanded the shell of your seeds…..


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 18, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> The inhouse guy will say you should’ve sanded the shell of your seeds…..


Lol I hope he doesn't try to pull that one


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 18, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Lol I hope he doesn't try to pull that one


I’ll be quite surprised if he doesn’t… he’s blamed me twice on stuff not germinating. I dunno man.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 18, 2022)

if the strain is that fire I should find some gems out of 5 females


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 18, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> if the strain is that fire I should find some gems out of 5 females


Don’t give up on the others. Put them in a paper towel in a weed back then put that in a dvd case and set somewhere very warm. Like on top of your light. Check back in 4 days and you might be very surprised.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 18, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Don’t give up on the others. Put them in a paper towel in a weed back then put that in a dvd case and set somewhere very warm. Like on top of your light. Check back in 4 days and you might be very surprised.


I'm not giving up I change the water in the glass everyday and added a little hydrogen peroxide this morning as someone suggested


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 18, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> I'm not giving up I change the water in the glass everyday and added a little hydrogen peroxide this morning as someone suggested


Don’t drown them man. Take them out of the water and try what I suggested IMO


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 18, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> The inhouse guy will say you should’ve sanded the shell of your seeds…..


You're still complaining about this? It is actually good advice to tell someone to sand the shell of seeds that won't crack.

Seems like you're inexperienced and just can't let anything go...



sourchunks said:


> I'm not giving up I change the water in the glass everyday and added a little hydrogen peroxide this morning as someone suggested


Soaking them is fine and I would only worry about drowning them if they sink in the water. I usually do it for 2-4 days with a little peroxide until the tails pop out, then I put them in a wet paper towel. If they haven't popped in 3-4 days soaking then I manually crack them open with tweezers then put them in the wet paper towel.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 18, 2022)

Hembra seed bank just let me know that i'm not the only one having issues with their in-house gear. They said they reached out to IHG and are waiting to hear back about what should be done.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 19, 2022)

Master grower


----------



## harris hawk (Jan 19, 2022)

xox said:


> View attachment 5060564
> just picked these up, any idea what platinum x grateful breath is. either way pretty stoked to try some of there stuff in the spring


 heavily connected is OK but no freebies from this site except a pack of papers (also no commuication with -many banks tell you when they ship, ect) have names of other banks that offer freebies and better communication -- will orderfrom a bank the offers freebies


----------



## harris hawk (Jan 19, 2022)

cannapotimus said:


> apple jax at 10 weeks
> View attachment 5054445View attachment 5054446View attachment 5054447


 nice plant == small yields ( have heard that some of their strain give low yields (twisted Helix) is another one Great grow looks tastey


----------



## harris hawk (Jan 19, 2022)

Markinoku said:


> First run with in house.
> Sticky Glue. Day 68f. Thought it turned out real nice for a freebie! Came with the pack of apple jax that I ordered. No herm on the 1 apple jax seed I ran, planted 4 more a week ago, wish me luck with those suckers.View attachment 5040062View attachment 5040064View attachment 5040067


 Thanks for your post got a 3 pack of that as freebies !!!!!


----------



## harris hawk (Jan 19, 2022)

cannapotimus said:


> I’m running apple jax right now. Out of 4 seeds two were super bad herms right from preflowers, but the other two seem to be solid plants. One is short and branchy stacking really good size buds and the other is twice as tall with less side branching and probably won’t yield as much.
> 
> the shorter pheno, I’m assuming fritter dominant. looking like the better of the two. Smells are a sweet apple-y jack herer. The apple is getting more pronounced every day though.
> View attachment 5036969View attachment 5036968
> ...


 Just found a site that offers "JellyBreath S-1's for $60.00 a pack (5 seeds() which is very , very cheap bescuse Jeyylbreath pack s of qo go for $250.00


----------



## harris hawk (Jan 19, 2022)

justice8965 said:


> just harvested my 3rd grow, first with inhouse. did 2x each of slurricane ix, jelly breath bx1, and platinum gorilla (freebie). all came out fantastic, no herms. all seeds popped fine. the bigger slurricane and plat gorilla yielded 8oz each. the rest 4-6oz. all frosty as hell, especially the jelly breath
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037558View attachment 5037559View attachment 5037561View attachment 5037563View attachment 5037564View attachment 5037566View attachment 5037567View attachment 5037570View attachment 5037571View attachment 5037572


 what was you harvest times 60days ? have harvested at 60days (thc level Ok?) then harvesed at 72 days (too rich, low thc) Next goinmg to harvest at 65-67 days hooping fopr better thc levels--- thoughts ?


----------



## justice8965 (Jan 19, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> what was you harvest times 60days ? have harvested at 60days (thc level Ok?) then harvesed at 72 days (too rich, low thc) Next goinmg to harvest at 65-67 days hooping fopr better thc levels--- thoughts ?


i lost my notes from last grow so i can't tell you exact times, but it was in 60-70 day range. I look for about 25% amber trichs. I use a cheap USB scope from amazon to do that. Usually if I push a plant close to 70 days it starts to foxtail and throw out more white pistils, but thats definitely strain dependent. 

i don't know the thc percentage, but all of them were strong for sure. The jelly breath especially. just a ridiculous amount of frost on it. smoking on some right now actually. the pic doesnt do it justice, i have no idea how to light bud for photos


----------



## fatAngel (Jan 20, 2022)

Do people call Exxon asking for a refund when they don't get 27MPG on their last fill up of gas?

"Hey, I only got 18MPG on a few gallons of your gas and I have been driving for 25 years!"

Replacement seeds for non germination doesn't even make sense. Everyone would just claim the same thing and have never ending free seeds.

"The replacement pack you sent, 5 didn't germ again. Send more!"


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 20, 2022)

For a bunch of pot heads some of y'all are very not chill


----------



## SonaKutta (Jan 20, 2022)

Exactly! They need to stop being stoners, and start being real business ppl. Stoners are the consumers job haha. 

We need to get away from this whole black market street cred bs, and move towards accountability and peer review. We are moving in the right direction!! Hopefully, things keep getting more legit as prohibition continues to end!


----------



## OVH (Jan 20, 2022)

Garlic Storm about finished another week or so. Great fruit roll up taste(I’ve grown this cut a couple times now)


----------



## xox (Jan 21, 2022)

harris hawk said:


> heavily connected is OK but no freebies from this site except a pack of papers (also no commuication with -many banks tell you when they ship, ect) have names of other banks that offer freebies and better communication -- will orderfrom a bank the offers freebies


i didnt mention heavily connected in my post however i dont mind discussing how my order went, on the contrary it went very well i messaged them through email asked some questions about shipping and the seeds i wanted they gave decent answers so i proceeded to order after ordering they did indeed confirm everything and sent a tracking number. they did indeed send free seeds, stickers, a pack of papers, and a christmas card with a photograph of the gentlemens family that owns the website. all and all 10/10 im unsure why you had issues maby you were somewhat rude somewhat like the post that im currently replying to.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 23, 2022)

Thankfully I'm getting a replacement pack of the 'Color of Space' for the poor germination rate. I never complain about germ rates trying to get free shit like many people....this was an exception being the most expensive pack I've ever bought and a so called 'new release' it was unacceptable. Hopefully this next pack pops well!
Just a note.....this is not In-House that is sending me a new pack it's Hembra seed bank where I bought the pack. They are one of the best banks to get beans from super fast service and honest company. In-House genetics can go suck it for not responding to me....it's the last time I will deal with them.


----------



## Burnedman (Jan 23, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Thankfully I'm getting a replacement pack of the 'Color of Space' for the poor germination rate. I never complain about germ rates trying to get free shit like many people....this was an exception being the most expensive pack I've ever bought and a so called 'new release' it was unacceptable. Hopefully this next pack pops well!
> Just a note.....this is not In-House that is sending me a new pack it's Hembra seed bank where I bought the pack. They are one of the best banks to get beans from super fast service and honest company. In-House genetics can go suck it for not responding to me....it's the last time I will deal with them.


Glad u got that fixed up. Posts like this show potential buyers which skid marks to avoid. When i got My ETHOS Headband Cookies through GTA it was in Ethos's old fold packaging style and i knew they were not fresh, usually not a problem but this pack had a 7 for 17 germ, and 6 of the 7 were males. I complained to Ethos, they said to complain to GTA, but then Ethos sent me replacements in the new packaging. Another time the same thing happened with Sensi Seeds Early Girl through Attitude. I complained careful of my wording to Attitude and they said they can't discuss it then 2 weeks later i had a replacement pack in the mail from Sensi themselves in the new packaging. Attitude passed the complaint to Sensi on their own.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 23, 2022)

casperd said:


> ect ? what are some others


Jaws. His shit so underrated. Cheap also 5pk freebie with each pack


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 23, 2022)

Bottom line is that the breeder is responsible for the quality of their seeds but the seed bank is responsible for the satisfaction of the customer.


----------



## Ajh19921 (Jan 23, 2022)

I've never sanded a friggin seed in my life that's ridiculous did nature sand them if they ain't popping within 4-5 days either the person fucked em up or they are duds lol


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 23, 2022)

Should I go buy a pack of sandpaper and try the Slurricane IX again?


----------



## Burnedman (Jan 23, 2022)

Ajh19921 said:


> I've never sanded a friggin seed in my life that's ridiculous did nature sand them if they ain't popping within 4-5 days either the person fucked em up or they are duds lol


i couldn't agree more here. But yo, careful bro or you'll get bullied by some "noun verber" for citing life experience and then moderated off the thread for using swears.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jan 24, 2022)

Deluxe Sugar Cane F46 good Berry Candy pungent smell. She is little, very little stretch, I should have veg her longer.


----------



## Kurczakseeds (Jan 24, 2022)

Did someone else find out he's Platinum Kush Breath REMIX is total herm ? 8/8 seeds naners and pistls at the same time . I'm really dissapointed other regular plants in box are fine so i think its not my foult . These beans are so expensive and waisted time   sorry for my eng


----------



## Burnedman (Jan 24, 2022)

Kurczakseeds said:


> Did someone else find out he's Platinum Kush Breath REMIX is total herm ? 8/8 seeds naners and pistls at the same time . I'm really dissapointed other regular plants in box are fine so i think its not my foult . These beans are so expensive and waisted time   sorry for my eng


I have a pack of this garbage on the way now. Can't wait!


----------



## Kurczakseeds (Jan 24, 2022)

Burnedman said:


> I have a pack of this garbage on the way now. Can't wait!


I hope your will be fine


----------



## Burnedman (Jan 24, 2022)

Kurczakseeds said:


> I hope your will be fine


I bought it on black fri for $187 (down from $250) so it's a little less damage if they do go balls up on me.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 24, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> I've never found a keeper from IHG. Still have a lot of their early releases in the fridge. From when you got 2pks for under $100 plus freebies they tossed together from whatever breeder was currently hype.
> Good but not the best. Photogenic but not the tastiest.


80$ for a pack of animal cookie that was fire ,rainbow sherbet too


----------



## SonaKutta (Jan 25, 2022)

Fuck In House Genetics. I’m done with them. All of my titanimal plants hermied beginning of week 4. How did this guy become popular. It is untested pollen chucked trash. For every one nice plant on IG, there are whole packs going hermi on ppl. This is a problem with almost all of his strains. What a huge waste of time.


----------



## harrychilds (Jan 25, 2022)

SonaKutta said:


> Fuck In House Genetics. I’m done with them. All of my titanimal plants hermied beginning of week 4. How did this guy become popular. It is untested pollen chucked trash. For every one nice plant on IG, there are whole packs going hermi on ppl. This is a problem with almost all of his strains. What a huge waste of time.


Learn how to grow properly then you won't have hermie issues , it's not a waste of time, wet your fingers and pluck the male sacks off and carry on as normal, as long as you pluck the sacks off before they pollinate the flower you won't have a problem.


----------



## SonaKutta (Jan 25, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Learn how to grow properly then you won't have hermie issues , it's not a waste of time, wet your fingers and pluck the male sacks off and carry on as normal, as long as you pluck the sacks off before they pollinate the flower you won't have a problem.



Has nothing to do with grower skill. Hermaphroditism is a genetic trait. Keep boot licking in-house for no reason.

All the Sincity plants and archive plants are doing great in the same room. In house just sucks.


----------



## harrychilds (Jan 25, 2022)

SonaKutta said:


> Has nothing to do with grower skill. Hermaphroditism is a genetic trait. Keep boot licking in-house for no reason.
> 
> All the Sincity plants and archive plants are doing great in the same room. In house just sucks.


Poor Grower skill and a poor environment are all major things that can cause plants to hermie


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 25, 2022)

SonaKutta said:


> Fuck In House Genetics. I’m done with them. All of my titanimal plants hermied beginning of week 4. How did this guy become popular. It is untested pollen chucked trash. For every one nice plant on IG, there are whole packs going hermi on ppl. This is a problem with almost all of his strains. What a huge waste of time.


Just like seed junky genetics it's the quest for that one mystical stable strain. Seed junky even tells people to pluck pollen sacks and run the clone which is actually good advice. If there's more than a few pollen sacks I won't run the clone tho.


----------



## harrychilds (Jan 25, 2022)

Burnedman said:


> You sound like another IHG brainwashed fan boy, so new to growing you don't know any better yet. soooo of course you know about herming a garden.


I've been growing for over 10 years and I've never had a hermie plant, learn to grow my dude


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 25, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I've been growing for over 10 years and I've never had a hermie plant, learn to grow my dude


If you've never had a plant Hermie in 10 years of growing you either don't know what a Herm looks like or you you're just a clown talking shit.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 25, 2022)

Even the best growers breeders say that they find Hermie plants in all genetics even so called landraces.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 25, 2022)

The grower error causing herms is bullshit and has been used more and more frequently by breeders throwing random hype genetics that came from bagseed. I buy these crosses too Knowing the risk vs reward of finding that one special cut. Yes you can cause a strain to herm with substantial environmental stresses but to say it's grower error everytime a Herm pops up is absolutely false.


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 25, 2022)

So I had 5/10 on the 'Color of Space' germ. The remaining 5 seeds I made a small split with a razor ( as an experiment) on the part of the seed that splits open and to my surprise one of them grew a tap root out of it. The others were toast. I agree that you shouldn't have to manipulate the seed for it to pop and it was probably a rushed release as stated. I've made thousands of my own seeds and the only time I had germ issues was when the seeds weren't dried properly or left on the plant long enough to mature.


----------



## GringoStar (Jan 25, 2022)

Kurczakseeds said:


> Did someone else find out he's Platinum Kush Breath REMIX is total herm ? 8/8 seeds naners and pistls at the same time . I'm really dissapointed other regular plants in box are fine so i think its not my foult . These beans are so expensive and waisted time   sorry for my eng


I popped 3 beans and they all turned out just fine. Didn't find a keeper but they were nice


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 25, 2022)

I dont doubt IHG herms bad 
Lots/most breeder shit does now days ..if given the right environment. 
Plucking sacks does work.
Or waste the time/resources to trash it all potentially. 

I can only comment on what IHG ive grown and imo and after being in this thread since day 1..ive seen the least complaints of herms with his black cherry pie pieces.

All this newer expensive shit..greed driven hypebeast IG picture weed 

Altho they all like that nowdays..id still rather pay much less elsewhere & take my herm chances with rado or similar.


----------



## SonaKutta (Jan 25, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> I dont doubt IHG herms bad
> Lots/most breeder shit does now days ..if given the right environment.
> Plucking sacks does work.
> Or waste the time/resources to trash it all potentially.
> ...


I agree with everything except IHG not having a lot of complaints. That may be true here, but if you look at the big picture(all the grow forums) there are sooo many problems with his seeds. His black cherry pie is the only real breeding project he’s ever done. My pack says he took it out to f4. Won’t grow those for awhile after this bs though.

As far as picking the balls off. I dunno man. Why risk seeding your other good shit from pollen sacks you didn’t catch/can’t see. Even then, there is no way the smoke isn’t going to be affected. 

Seems like IHG just wants to grow pretty flowers for IG instead of good smoke.

Put it this way- I’ve never seen a large scale premium cannabis grow for a dispensary waste their time using IHG gear, except for Slurricane. Even then you almost never seen it in flower form because it herms so they just extract what hash they can from it to sell lol


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 25, 2022)

Burnedman said:


> You sound like another IHG brainwashed fan boy, so new to growing you don't know any better yet. soooo of course you know about herming a garden.


Yeah he must be brainwashed like myself NEVER HAD AN HERMIE from ihg, feel free to browse my post , I've grown , animal cookie ,rainbow sherbet , dolato, slurricane and couple other , and they were dank as fuck , my dolato and slurricane cut that I gift to some friend are still in their main grow cycle , also only 2 strain hermied on me and they were both from barney's farm (they got real hermie problem even with the new gear)

I saw a lot of 500$ and 1000$ strain like seed junky or cookie family making an hermie festival but they are still fire , just pluck it and shut the fuck up unless you want to breed with them , look somewhere else


----------



## Ajh19921 (Jan 25, 2022)

SonaKutta said:


> Watch for hermies at the beginning of week 4 of flowering. Your experiences is exactly like mine with the Titanimal- weak plants with two nice ones that end up hermie.


Oh I already had the hermes from the Applicious and a few others man just like yours yet run other breeders and they were fine. In house is hit n miss literally 50/50 I've had some fire but hermes usually ruin the whole thing


----------



## Ajh19921 (Jan 25, 2022)

Burnedman said:


> So funny where this is heading....This is all so close to the chat in here on saturday isn't it? We talking about poor germination on Colour of Space. Some dickhead was saying something stupid and shit talking the guy who had bad germ rates about being inexperienced...I have 22 years under me and have made literally tens of thousands of seeds myself, simply stated they in 22 years i never once had to rough up a seed to pop it, stating that properly made seeds do not require that. I suggested Colour of Space was rushed onto market too soon as an explanation for poor germ rates and then i explained "stratification" AKA seasoning or cold treatment to the fanboys in here and why it's important....i got called a "master grower" by some fucking kid, and then literally swarmed by like 3 morons about citing life experience...lol THIS thread is obviously for newbs who don;t know shit and can't be taught...i blame the internet


LOL I seen colour of space on his Instagram page and was like, no thanks. All we was shown was the same bud a few times with purple tinges.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Jan 25, 2022)

Burnedman said:


> Look dude,...Either ya NEVER HAD A HERMIE or ya had 2 of em. pick a lane before you pick a fight.


To be fair he clearly said that he never had a hermie from ihg gear. Barneys farm hermied on him.

Yeah as for a herm city Im still pushing back a truffle cake pack I got. White truffle is hermie prone, pancakes is hermie prone. What could go wrong?


----------



## Burnedman (Jan 25, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> To be fair he clearly said that he never had a hermie from ihg gear. Barneys farm hermied on him.
> 
> Yeah as for a herm city Im still pushing back a truffle cake pack I got. White truffle is hermie prone, pancakes is hermie prone. What could go wrong?


yea you're right. Ya caught me on a technicality there while i was trying to get all technical. nice!


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 25, 2022)

SonaKutta said:


> Ppl do care. It very much effects their purchasing decisions when they research a company and see they are low quality and high prices. Saying no one cares on a cannabis forum for this is pedantic.


So you will never bought seed junky , cannarado , exotic or cookie fam if you think like that what did u expect???


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 25, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> So I had 5/10 on the 'Color of Space' germ. The remaining 5 seeds I made a small split with a razor ( as an experiment) on the part of the seed that splits open and to my surprise one of them grew a tap root out of it. The others were toast. I agree that you shouldn't have to manipulate the seed for it to pop and it was probably a rushed release as stated. I've made thousands of my own seeds and the only time I had germ issues was when the seeds weren't dried properly or left on the plant long enough to mature.


I always scruff my seed before popping them , help a lot with old seed


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jan 25, 2022)

This thread needs......







PUPPIES !!


----------



## sunni (Jan 26, 2022)

quit the arguing


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Jan 26, 2022)

Platinum gorilla about 60 days from seed this my keeper of the 2 freebies


----------



## SonaKutta (Jan 26, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> So you will never bought seed junky , cannarado , exotic or cookie fam if you think like that what did u expect???



All the breeders you named offer way better product that shit house genetics. In house is a waste of time and money.


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm always curious when someone complains about a seed company if they purchased from a verified seed bank or a sketchy reseller. With so many fake packs around I only purchase direct from breeders or their recommended vendor. 
Cheers
CCG


----------



## SonaKutta (Jan 26, 2022)

Canadain Closet Gardener said:


> I'm always curious when someone complains about a seed company if they purchased from a verified seed bank or a sketchy reseller. With so many fake packs around I only purchase direct from breeders or their recommended vendor.
> Cheers
> CCG


All from verified seed banks, with Neptune being my favorite. There is no excuse othe than poor quality seeds. The color of space even got replaced because of so many complaints to the Seedbank of really bad germ rates.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 26, 2022)

SonaKutta said:


> All the breeders you named offer way better product that shit house genetics. In house is a waste of time and money.


Definitely not Cookie Fam lmao, unless you like paying $50 a seed for garbage cookie hybrid genetics, then sure go for it


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 27, 2022)

My BCP keeper. Can’t ever let this one die off it’s unreal punch and cherry.


----------



## Terpdankistan (Jan 28, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> My BCP keeper. Can’t ever let this one die off it’s unreal punch and cherry.
> View attachment 5075645View attachment 5075646


Niiiiiiiiice! This post makes me happy, just popped a pack of Black Cherry Punch. Have some JMO going, as well


----------



## cannapotimus (Jan 29, 2022)

Apple jax after a couple weeks in the jar. Lots of terps but I’m not sure I’m crazy about them. It definitely has the jack terps with some apple in there, but it’s more of an apple peel rather than biting into an apple. I’m going to keep this pheno around for a run or two to see if it grows on me but the genetics just have too many herms to justify searching through the whole pack when I have a fridge full of bloom and sin city gear. I should add that they weren’t just a couple stress balls on the lowers on week three but balls on every node right from the pre flower.


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Jan 29, 2022)

cannapotimus said:


> Apple jax after a couple weeks in the jar. Lots of terps but I’m not sure I’m crazy about them. It definitely has the jack terps with some apple in there, but it’s more of an apple peel rather than biting into an apple. I’m going to keep this pheno around for a run or two to see if it grows on me but the genetics just have too many herms to justify searching through the whole pack when I have a fridge full of bloom and sin city gear. I should add that they weren’t just a couple stress balls on the lowers on week three but balls on every node right from the pre flower.
> View attachment 5076466View attachment 5076467View attachment 5076468


 Interesting i still have a pack of apple jack and im disappointed now i cant afford to get hermies i got there sticky glue freebies il probably try those and give this overpriced ten pack of applejacks away i want to grow them but its just not worth hermies


----------



## cannapotimus (Jan 29, 2022)

Nicebuds420 said:


> Interesting i still have a pack of apple jack and im disappointed now i cant afford to get hermies i got there sticky glue freebies il probably try those and give this overpriced ten pack of applejacks away i want to grow them but its just not worth hermies


I don’t mean to discourage anyone if they have them, because I only popped 4 seeds and found a decent plant. But I’ve never had two of four with full blown intersex, and it sounds like I’m far from the only one with these results from the pancakes line. I’m sure if you have the space and time to hunt you’d find some exceptional plants in those packs but there’s plenty of cheaper breeders with much better sexual stability.


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Jan 29, 2022)

cannapotimus said:


> I don’t mean to discourage anyone if they have them, because I only popped 4 seeds and found a decent plant. But I’ve never had two of four with full blown intersex, and it sounds like I’m far from the only one with these results from the pancakes line. I’m sure if you have the space and time to hunt you’d find some exceptional plants in those packs but there’s plenty of cheaper breeders with much better sexual stability.


Ya im ify on it really i might pop them might not i might pop them take a cut off each plant and throw away anything that has balls


----------



## Terpdankistan (Jan 29, 2022)

It's looking like I have 2 potential runts/mutants out of a 5-pack of JMO. Already well behind the other 45+ seeds I have going, with some gnarly 1st leaf set. Read about a few mutations in this cross, so not that surprised. No time or space for mutants/runts/slow-growers on this hunt, so if they don't get their shit together in the next week, they'll be culled or cast-aways. 

Two seedlings in question vs normal healthy seedling:


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 29, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> It's looking like I have 2 potential runts/mutants out of a 5-pack of JMO. Already well behind the other 45+ seeds I have going, with some gnarly 1st leaf set. Read about a few mutations in this cross, so not that surprised. No time or space for mutants/runts/slow-growers on this hunt, so if they don't get their shit together in the next week, they'll be culled or cast-aways.
> 
> Two seedlings in question vs normal healthy seedling:
> 
> ...


im the kind to think everyone deserve a chance and with breath ascendence , ive learned those runt that take forever are generally those that will give you most of the unique pheno that everyone crave for and generally when you take clone they seem to grow faster than starting from seed , if you got space let them do maybe there a good surprise


----------



## Terpdankistan (Jan 29, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> im the kind to think everyone deserve a chance and with breath ascendence , ive learned those runt that take forever are generally those that will give you most of the unique pheno that everyone crave for and generally when you take clone they seem to grow faster than starting from seed , if you got space let them do maybe there a good surprise


I've found the opposite to be true. In my experience they are low-yielding, herm-prone, and don't match the quality of the normal/healthy seedlings. I have a 4000 W multi-strain flower room, and I'm selecting phenos with that in mind. Slow growing runts and mutants screw with the schedule and end up taking space that a better performing plant could use. 

I'll give them a bit of time, but if they continue to show leaf mutations and lag significantly behind the other seedlings, I'll give them to a buddy. I can always get a cut back in the rare chance that one turns out to be a winner. I've been popping beans for 25 years, and regret growing out the runts/mutants 90% of the time that I've done so.


----------



## Markinoku (Jan 29, 2022)

Nicebuds420 said:


> Interesting i still have a pack of apple jack and im disappointed now i cant afford to get hermies i got there sticky glue freebies il probably try those and give this overpriced ten pack of applejacks away i want to grow them but its just not worth hermies


I’d take the chances if I were you. $250 is a lot to throw away. Ran a half pack so far and I’ve had pretty decent luck w the strain, 2 of 5 seeds threw sacs week 3 of flower (like 2 sets each plant) 3 were without a problem. I know not ideal, but nothing catastrophic. smells kinda like sweet syrupy apple cake or something. Translates to taste well, and pretty potent too. I’ll definitely be finishing the pack up.


----------



## Terpdankistan (Jan 29, 2022)

Markinoku said:


> I’d take the chances if I were you. $250 is a lot to throw away. Ran a half pack so far and I’ve had pretty decent luck w the strain, 2 of 5 seeds threw sacs week 3 of flower (like 2 sets each plant) 3 were without a problem. I know not ideal, but nothing catastrophic. smells kinda like sweet syrupy apple cake or something. Translates to taste well, and pretty potent too. I’ll definitely be finishing the pack up.


I'd much rather a couple of sacs in the first phase of flower than nanners everywhere mid-flower. If only a couple of sacs, I'll pluck them, clean up the bottom nodes of the plant where they usually pop up, and monitor closely. If only a couple, I find the plant rarely puts out any more, and the clone run will be more stable and often not throw balls at all. Like you said, not ideal, but not the end of the world. If there are a bunch of balls, and are all over the plant, then I consider that a true herm and cull immediately.


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Jan 29, 2022)

Markinoku said:


> I’d take the chances if I were you. $250 is a lot to throw away. Ran a half pack so far and I’ve had pretty decent luck w the strain, 2 of 5 seeds threw sacs week 3 of flower (like 2 sets each plant) 3 were without a problem. I know not ideal, but nothing catastrophic. smells kinda like sweet syrupy apple cake or something. Translates to taste well, and pretty potent too. I’ll definitely be finishing the pack up.


Ok ok fuck it then il run them can you post a pic


----------



## Moabfighter (Jan 30, 2022)

Should I attempt to pop “Slurricane” or “Slurricane IX”


----------



## Terpdankistan (Jan 30, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Should I attempt to pop “Slurricane” or “Slurricane IX”


I ran the Slurricane IX when it was first released. Popped 5 seeds, got 2 herms, 1 meh plant, and 2 nice plants (one of which I kept). The plants that hermed were taller and lanky, shorter and bushier plants were stable and much nicer. My keeper was avg yielder, very frosty, nice gassy berry terps. Awesome for extractions and hash. Plants didn't stretch much and wasn't a big fan of their structure......thinner weak branches and needed lots of support.  Ran my keeper for 3-4 cycles then moved on.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jan 30, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> I ran the Slurricane IX when it was first released. Popped 5 seeds, got 2 herms, 1 meh plant, and 2 nice plants (one of which I kept). The plants that hermed were taller and lanky, shorter and bushier plants were stable and much nicer. My keeper was avg yielder, very frosty, nice gassy berry terps. Awesome for extractions and hash. Plants didn't stretch much and wasn't a big fan of their structure......thinner weak branches and needed lots of support. Ran my keeper for 3-4 cycles then moved on.


This is all spot on. I am 2/4 on Slurricane IX sacks. Out of the hundreds of other females I have flowered I've only had two sprout balls on me.


----------



## Terpdankistan (Jan 30, 2022)

Observe & Report said:


> This is all spot on. I am 2/4 on Slurricane IX sacks. Out of the hundreds of other females I have flowered I've only had two sprout balls on me.


Pretty standard with In House gear in my experience, and that's why I swore off their beans for a couple of years. I've grown out quite a few IHG packs, and have encountered herms in every one. Frustrating, but the lure of finding the one high quality stable keeper kept me going back.

Over the last 3-4 years I've bought and ran:

- Slurricane IX (2/5 herms)
- Platinum Kush Breath (3/5 herms)
- Jellysicle (2/3 herms)
- Divine Berry (2/5 herms)
- Triple Platinum Candy (9/10 herms)
- Bluenana (1/3 herms)

These were all babied in the same flower room with tons of other seed plants from other breeders that were all herm-free. After the 9/10 herm pack of Triple Platinum Candy, I very politely sent him a message on IG outlining my results with his gear, provided pics of the room, plants, and seed packaging. Didn't ask for replacements or anything, just relayed my experiences with his genetics, and he was a total dink in his response...... got super defensive, claimed all the strains I grew were thoroughly tested with no reported herms, had to be grower error, etc. I didn't even bother replying to his response, but stopped buying his seeds for a couple of years as I really didn't appreciate being brushed off as some noob grower when I'd been growing 20+ years and had spent $$$$ on his seeds. 

I've grown out a lot of beans from a lot of breeders over the years, and have never encountered herm rates like I have with IHG. The only reason I have the JMO and Black Cherry Punch going now is that I got half-packs on sale for Black Friday for $60-80 each. There are some amazing plants to be found in a lot of his packs, and at those prices I can justify sifting through the inevitable herms to try and find them. I'll never ever spend full price on his packs again though, and I'm hoping I don't regret running the BCP and JMO. They will both be front and center in my flower room so I can keep a very close eye on them as I know what to expect.


----------



## Markinoku (Jan 31, 2022)

Nicebuds420 said:


> Ok ok fuck it then il run them can you post a pic


No finished pics of last run, but these are right at 5 weeks from flip


----------



## Nicebuds420 (Jan 31, 2022)

Markinoku said:


> No finished pics of last run, but these are right at 5 weeks from flipView attachment 5077772View attachment 5077773View attachment 5077774


Looks decent smell good?


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 1, 2022)

Deluxe Sugar Cane F54


----------



## boundybounderson (Feb 1, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> Pretty standard with In House gear in my experience, and that's why I swore off their beans for a couple of years. I've grown out quite a few IHG packs, and have encountered herms in every one. Frustrating, but the lure of finding the one high quality stable keeper kept me going back.
> 
> Over the last 3-4 years I've bought and ran:
> 
> ...



That seems like some extraordinary bad luck.

I've grown full packs of: PKB, Slurricane IX, Terple, Sugarcane and tester packs of Garlic Sherbert, and Plat Candy x Kush Mints and got a few 'nanners (which I couldn't care less about, personally) on the PKB and a ball sack on one pheno of GS, but besides that they've been fine. Anyway, just offering a different perspective. Haven't popped anything new from him in a minute.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Feb 1, 2022)

1st and 3rd photo is sticky glue currently at day 52 
2nd and 4th photo are two different phenos of black cherry pie f5 I have growing currently at day 52 
I’ve used the loupe and I can see few brown trichinae heads and a lot of cloudy I have other plants in the room that go to day 63 anyone else grown these out I’m in love with the sticky glue one of the best looking plants I’ve grown absolutely love in house genetics


----------



## Liamp1603 (Feb 1, 2022)

boundybounderson said:


> That seems like some extraordinary bad luck.
> 
> I've grown full packs of: PKB, Slurricane IX, Terple, Sugarcane and tester packs of Garlic Sherbert, and Plat Candy x Kush Mints and got a few 'nanners (which I couldn't care less about, personally) on the PKB and a ball sack on one pheno of GS, but besides that they've been fine. Anyway, just offering a different perspective. Haven't popped anything new from him in a minute.


Where you get the terple from ? This is a strain I have to run I’ve seen videos and I need to get hands on a pack of them there hard to come by


----------



## boundybounderson (Feb 1, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> Where you get the terple from ? This is a strain I have to run I’ve seen videos and I need to get hands on a pack of them there hard to come by


I forget tbh, but it was from when it dropped initially- probably one of the big banks. Super nice herb. Absolutely kills outside. Done by Oct. 1.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Feb 1, 2022)

boundybounderson said:


> I forget tbh, but it was from when it dropped initially- probably one of the big banks. Super nice herb. Absolutely kills outside. Done by Oct. 1.


I’ve been searching a while now and everywhere I look its out of stock …..


----------



## Kalkwerk (Feb 1, 2022)

I believe that he is working on a terple line for like a year already. Terple will most likely be back in stock with a whole line of crosses. Just my guess.


----------



## Liamp1603 (Feb 1, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> I believe that he is working on a terple line for like a year already. Terple will most likely be back in stock with a whole line of crosses. Just my guess.


I hope so I missed the first drop


----------



## Kalkwerk (Feb 1, 2022)

Yeah Im almost 100% sure that he said that his next line gonna be terple crosses. There was a poll asking which line he should make next PKB or terple and terple won. It was like a year ago or so, on his previous ig account. 

Or Im high like a mf and my brain has more holes than a swiss cheese.


----------



## DurumGallico (Feb 1, 2022)

Liamp1603 said:


> 1st and 3rd photo is sticky glue currently at day 52
> 2nd and 4th photo are two different phenos of black cherry pie f5 I have growing currently at day 52
> I’ve used the loupe and I can see few brown trichinae heads and a lot of cloudy I have other plants in the room that go to day 63 anyone else grown these out I’m in love with the sticky glue one of the best looking plants I’ve grown absolutely love in house genetics


What do you think of the black cherry pie ? Generally and terps ?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 1, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> What do you think of the black cherry pie ? Generally and terps ?


Amazing. Great color..terps. squished out to some sort of parfait smelling desert.

Been saying that since like page 30 here or something.

But id love to hear others opinions


----------



## Liamp1603 (Feb 1, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> What do you think of the black cherry pie ? Generally and terps ?


Sweet fruity gas is what I’m getting at the moment they both same smelling just colour difference really bud size and structure are the same just a purple and a green pheno


----------



## DurumGallico (Feb 1, 2022)

Thanks guys, sounds very nice. I'm hunting cherry terps, got cherrygasm from subcool and definitely has it. Best pheno smelled cherry gas/fuel for the best one, and floral, perfume-like with subtle cherry terps for the second. 
Sure will get a pack of this black cherry pie.


----------



## Marypalm (Feb 1, 2022)

Kurczakseeds said:


> Did someone else find out he's Platinum Kush Breath REMIX is total herm ? 8/8 seeds naners and pistls at the same time . I'm really dissapointed other regular plants in box are fine so i think its not my foult . These beans are so expensive and waisted time   sorry for my eng


I grew out the whole pack of both the Platinum Kush Breath and the Remix. Every seed germinated( I use rock wool mini cubes). Not any sign of male flowers throughout 2 grows. Maybe you stressed the plants somehow.


----------



## Marypalm (Feb 1, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> So I had 5/10 on the 'Color of Space' germ. The remaining 5 seeds I made a small split with a razor ( as an experiment) on the part of the seed that splits open and to my surprise one of them grew a tap root out of it. The others were toast. I agree that you shouldn't have to manipulate the seed for it to pop and it was probably a rushed release as stated. I've made thousands of my own seeds and the only time I had germ issues was when the seeds weren't dried properly or left on the plant long enough to mature.


Next time try using rock wool mini blocks when you’re germinating your seeds. Just put the seed into the little hole , push it down gently with a toothpick till it’s at the bottom. Then pour on some lukewarm tap water till the block is saturated. I usually put the wet blocks on a plate with a loose cover of aluminum foil. Put the plate in a warm place for at least 48 hours. Uncover when you see some life. Put the blocks under gentle light till the seed is up. Some may take a week to sprout. I have great success with this method. Almost impossible to over water with rockwool as a seed starter medium. I use the inch and a half mini blocks with a hole pre-made fore the seed. Available at any grow shop or Amazon


----------



## Terpdankistan (Feb 1, 2022)

Marypalm said:


> Next time try using rock wool mini blocks when you’re germinating your seeds. Just put the seed into the little hole , push it down gently with a toothpick till it’s at the bottom. Then pour on some lukewarm tap water till the block is saturated. I usually put the wet blocks on a plate with a loose cover of aluminum foil. Put the plate in a warm place for at least 48 hours. Uncover when you see some life. Put the blocks under gentle light till the seed is up. Some may take a week to sprout. I have great success with this method. Almost impossible to over water with rockwool as a seed starter medium. I use the inch and a half mini blocks with a hole pre-made fore the seed. Available at any grow shop or Amazon


Except rockwool sucks if you want to transplant and grow in coco or another medium other than rockwool later on. If in coco coir, that rockwool block will constantly be soggy/saturated throughout the grow...up against the stalk like that, can cause stem rot or other issues. I agree rockwool is great for germinating, but it doesn't play nicely with most other mediums, and you're stuck with that cube for the duration of the grow.

For hard to germinate seeds, the best option is to get a little square of sandpaper. Fashion a little tube with the gritty side in. Put the seeds in, plug top and bottom of tube with your thumb and finger, and shake for a min or two. This scuffs up tough seed casings and really helps things along. From there I soak in water for 24 hours, and then into the medium or wet paper towels depending if they've fully cracked yet. I get 98+% germ rate with this method, even on very old or known problem seeds.


----------



## Marypalm (Feb 1, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> Except rockwool sucks if you want to transplant and grow in coco or another medium other than rockwool later on. If in coco coir, that rockwool block will constantly be soggy/saturated throughout the grow...up against the stalk like that, can cause stem rot or other issues. I agree rockwool is great for germinating, but it doesn't play nicely with most other mediums, and you're stuck with that cube for the duration of the grow.
> 
> For hard to germinate seeds, the best option is to get a little square of sandpaper. Fashion a little tube with the gritty side in. Put the seeds in, plug top and bottom of tube with your thumb and finger, and shake for a min or two. This scuffs up tough seed casings and really helps things along. From there I soak in water for 24 hours, and then into the medium or wet paper towels depending if they've fully cracked yet. I get 98+% germ rate with this method, even on very old or known problem seeds.


I respectfully disagree. The cube is only an inch and a half across. I have grown in soil , coco and hydro. The tiny cube is insignificant and doesn’t hold enough water to ever cause rot. I know cause I have done countless times. Just take off the paper wrapper before planting in its pot or basket. Remember that brand new rockwool is sterile and won’t cause damping off.


----------



## Terpdankistan (Feb 1, 2022)

Marypalm said:


> I respectfully disagree. The cube is only an inch and a half across. I have grown in soil , coco and hydro. The tiny cube is insignificant and doesn’t hold enough water to ever cause rot. I know cause I have done countless times. Just take off the paper wrapper before planting in its pot or basket.


I've had it happen - 2 plants with stem rot inside the cube, so I stopped using them.


----------



## Marypalm (Feb 1, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> I've had it happen - 2 plants with stem rot inside the cube, so I stopped using them.





Terpdankistan said:


> I've had it happen - 2 plants with stem rot inside the cube, so I stopped using them.


How big was the cube?


----------



## Marypalm (Feb 1, 2022)

Did you remove the wrapper?


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Feb 1, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> I've had it happen - 2 plants with stem rot inside the cube, so I stopped using them.


I have had the same experience with RW cubes in coco.


----------



## Terpdankistan (Feb 1, 2022)

Marypalm said:


> How big was the cube?


The smallest cube size - approx 1.5-2" square. I did remove the wrapper. I run with 2 gallon pots of coco on automated top feed, watering 2-3x per light cycle by mid-flower. This was enough to keep the rockwool soggy and wet, and resulted in stem-rot where the main stalk was in contact with the rockwool. As a result, I don't use the stuff any longer as there really isn't any need to, just adds one more unnecessary variable to my setup.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Feb 2, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Thanks guys, sounds very nice. I'm hunting cherry terps, got cherrygasm from subcool and definitely has it. Best pheno smelled cherry gas/fuel for the best one, and floral, perfume-like with subtle cherry terps for the second.
> Sure will get a pack of this black cherry pie.


Cherry gar-see-ya from Ethos has fucking intense and very distinct candied dark cherry terps. I only popped one seed, was a runt plant but the nugs were sticky and smelled overpowering as fuck. Very unique, and very strong weed too.


----------



## Marypalm (Feb 2, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> The smallest cube size - approx 1.5-2" square. I did remove the wrapper. I run with 2 gallon pots of coco on automated top feed, watering 2-3x per light cycle by mid-flower. This was enough to keep the rockwool soggy and wet, and resulted in stem-rot where the main stalk was in contact with the rockwool. As a result, I don't use the stuff any longer as there really isn't any need to, just adds one more unnecessary variable to my setup.


Good to know, I guess I’ve been lucky


----------



## DurumGallico (Feb 2, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> Cherry gar-see-ya from Ethos has fucking intense and very distinct candied dark cherry terps. I only popped one seed, was a runt plant but the nugs were sticky and smelled overpowering as fuck. Very unique, and very strong weed too.


thanks for the advice ! it's on my list actually


----------



## BenGman (Feb 3, 2022)

I find it very hard to believe you had that many hermie out on you due to the breeder more like a grow error from experience and even half ass genetics don't have such a bad hermie rate  lol

Anyway i just got IHG- platinum kush breath remix + Twisted helix.

Just got sick of running mediocre genetics by most these pollum chuckers out there, even with the setup being perfect it's just not as fire as i want it to be and even tho the quality is there and everyone loves it, i want better and i hope these guys have the goods I'm searching for.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Feb 3, 2022)

BenGman said:


> I find it very hard to believe you had that many hermie out on you due to the breeder more like a grow error from experience and even half ass genetics don't have such a bad hermie rate  lol
> 
> Anyway i just got IHG- platinum kush breath remix + Twisted helix.
> 
> Just got sick of running mediocre genetics by most these pollum chuckers out there, even with the setup being perfect it's just not as fire as i want it to be and even tho the quality is there and everyone loves it, i want better and i hope these guys have the goods I'm searching for.


I bang on about it a lot, but Twisted Helix is amazing. Got it as a freebie and ran it outdoors. Cloned it indoors and it was ridiculously potent weed. I had given clones to a friend and so many people asked after it that I got the clone back and am just about to run it again.

Pkbr was nice too, nice terps and flower structure


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 3, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> thanks for the advice ! it's on my list actually


Can confirm cherry Garcia by ethos is absolutely very cherry. As is black cherry punch by inhouse genetics. Literally Hawaiian Punch x cherries smell and flavor. Beautiful plant also.


----------



## Terpdankistan (Feb 3, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Can confirm cherry Garcia by ethos is absolutely very cherry. As is black cherry punch by inhouse genetics. Literally Hawaiian Punch x cherries smell and flavor. Beautiful plant also.


I've got both of those strains in veg right now - on the hunt for cherry terps, so this is great to hear. Most excited for the Black Cherry Punch


----------



## DurumGallico (Feb 3, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Can confirm cherry Garcia by ethos is absolutely very cherry. As is black cherry punch by inhouse genetics. Literally Hawaiian Punch x cherries smell and flavor. Beautiful plant also.


well just saw there were only in feminized form.. too bad.. still got the black cherry pie to try.



Terpdankistan said:


> I've got both of those strains in veg right now - on the hunt for cherry terps, so this is great to hear. Most excited for the Black Cherry Punch


A bit hard to find now but if you come across them, cherrygasm from subcool has a strong cherry fuel pheno that's easy to get. And an overall nice cherry terp dom on all phenos.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 3, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> I've got both of those strains in veg right now - on the hunt for cherry terps, so this is great to hear. Most excited for the Black Cherry Punch


I’ve never had many strains that really are “x fruit”

both the cherry Garcia and black cherry punch absolutely blew me away “how do we really get cherry flavors and smells into pot” but truly… you’re about to be impressed by both.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Feb 4, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> I’ve never had many strains that really are “x fruit”
> 
> both the cherry Garcia and black cherry punch absolutely blew me away “how do we really get cherry flavors and smells into pot” but truly… you’re about to be impressed by both.


Yeah, I was completely gobsmacked at the smell coming off garseeya. Even after the cure it had this Incredible cherry fuel smell. Hard to beat. My pheno of Deep Mandarin from Delicious Seeds had a pretty impressive mandarin rhind profile


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 4, 2022)

Chop time id say on the black cherry punch. I ALWAYS let mine go too long. Always. The time is today. This one’s quick.


----------



## Terpdankistan (Feb 6, 2022)

5/5 Black Cherry Punch seedlings are doing great, sadly 2 of 5 JMO are confirmed mutants. Extremely stunted growth with misshapen leaves. The chances of these two becoming quality, productive plants is minuscule IMHO, and I don't waste time/medium/space/light on underperforming plants. I've got 50 other healthy seedlings to hunt through, so these are getting culled. 

I posted on reddit and it sounds like mutants are quite common in the JMO packs. Still, 2/5 stings. Pics of the runty mutants and one of the normal JMO seedlings:


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 6, 2022)

Anyone dying for any of the new gear on 2/10? Asked dude if they’d been tested and if said “if you’ve followed you’d see pics”

There’s only pics of the bottom two crosses on the list and neither one scream “omg inhouse frost” or anything….

I wanted to see the Slurricane and black cherry pie cross.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 6, 2022)

Nah I’m skipping the Slubert line. Even color of space had maybe 1-2 pictures that were widely circulated but it wasn’t enough to convince me…


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 6, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Nah I’m skipping the Slubert line. Even color of space had maybe 1-2 pictures that were widely circulated but it wasn’t enough to convince me…


Seems more and more like it could be wise to wait on these drops until some reviews come out.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 7, 2022)

Deluxe Sugar Cane f60


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 7, 2022)

RSTXVIII said:


> Deluxe Sugar Cane f60View attachment 5081415View attachment 5081416View attachment 5081418


Hey what did you use to take these wonderful pics?


----------



## boundybounderson (Feb 7, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone dying for any of the new gear on 2/10? Asked dude if they’d been tested and if said “if you’ve followed you’d see pics”
> 
> There’s only pics of the bottom two crosses on the list and neither one scream “omg inhouse frost” or anything….
> 
> I wanted to see the Slurricane and black cherry pie cross.


I mentioned it up-thread, but I got the Garlic Sherb as a freebie a while back. One pheno was a low yielder that tossed balls on the lowers (no pollen, iirc), it's dark blue nearly black and the frost was absurd. The second pheno was a much, much bigger yielder, no balls, dark green not blue/black, and still super frosty. Both are straight gas. I kept and still keep the larger yielder.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 7, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Hey what did you use to take these wonderful pics?


Hi, i use a Fujifilm xt20 with a old Carl zeiss 35mm f2.4 flektogon.


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 13, 2022)

xox said:


> i didnt mention heavily connected in my post however i dont mind discussing how my order went, on the contrary it went very well i messaged them through email asked some questions about shipping and the seeds i wanted they gave decent answers so i proceeded to order after ordering they did indeed confirm everything and sent a tracking number. they did indeed send free seeds, stickers, a pack of papers, and a christmas card with a photograph of the gentlemens family that owns the website. all and all 10/10 im unsure why you had issues maby you were somewhat rude somewhat like the post that im currently replying to.


 they don't give any kind of freebies - most banks give tou freebies of the breedered you order - they do give roling papers


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 13, 2022)

RSTXVIII said:


> Deluxe Sugar Cane F46 good Berry Candy pungent smell. She is little, very little stretch, I should have veg her longer.
> View attachment 5073109View attachment 5073110


 have run both and feel that the orginal Sugar Cane is better than the "re-make" but both are good !!


----------



## harris hawk (Feb 13, 2022)

chopping down Strawberry OG cookie RBx- and it's everything that is strated - great OG with the cookie terpene's + above average yields - Also Punchberry End Game Line is another excellant strain and also recommend i- thatI'm chopping also - Understand tha Ethos is goiing to come out with many Haze's this year - "Haze IBL" is one to look for i this comming years Zweet OG will be comming out the 14th of this month + a few more new strains


----------



## PurpleScientist_ (Feb 16, 2022)

Anyone ever grow Terp Daddy?
Also looking for info on Jelly sickle, True OG x PKM, platinum punch, Jungle Diamonds, Headlocc, Jelly Breath S1, Blue Java and Tricopath. Thanks guys


----------



## Terpdankistan (Feb 16, 2022)

PurpleScientist_ said:


> Anyone ever grow Terp Daddy?
> Also looking for info on Jelly sickle, True OG x PKM, platinum punch, Jungle Diamonds, Headlocc, Jelly Breath S1, Blue Java and Tricopath. Thanks guys


Look through the thread, info on most of those have been posted recently.


----------



## PurpleScientist_ (Feb 16, 2022)

No info on Terp daddy, however 


Terpdankistan said:


> Look through the thread, info on most of those have been posted recently.


----------



## harrychilds (Feb 17, 2022)

PurpleScientist_ said:


> No info on Terp daddy, however


It's a pretty rare strain, I don't think anywhere stocks it anymore. I think it's MAC-1 crossed with Slurricane. So from them genetics you know it's going to be


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 17, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> It's a pretty rare strain, I don't think anywhere stocks it anymore.


Did I see a collab on IG with you and someone? I swear a saw a cross recently today ft Harry someone….


----------



## harrychilds (Feb 17, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Did I see a collab on IG with you and someone? I swear a saw a cross recently today ft Harry someone….


Nah it's not me dude, I haven't been growing for at least a year now, Looking to do some more growing soon though hopefully


----------



## PurpleScientist_ (Feb 17, 2022)

Actually it’s Macdaddy not MAC1.

Mac Daddy x Slurricane #7 to be precise 



harrychilds said:


> It's a pretty rare strain, I don't think anywhere stocks it anymore. I think it's MAC-1 crossed with Slurricane. So from them genetics you know it's going to be


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 18, 2022)

Anyone here grown out the regs of Black Cherry Pie F5s? It's crazy he's taken them to an F5, I saw the original parents when he made the F1s. Looking for information on progeny expressions and how stable the F5 is.


----------



## Markinoku (Feb 18, 2022)

Apple Jax day 51 of flower. 2 different phenos. 
1 plant (not pictured) with a little N tox, started throwing a few nanners around this time also. Been plucking and plugging away.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 19, 2022)

This is Candy Breath #7 (Candyland x Jelly Breath Bx) my selection from last summer. She’s on Day 44 from 12/12 in this photo. Looks and smells exactly like thin mint girl scout cookies right now, but I know some grapes-ness comes later in cure from my first run. This second run is showing me a lot of things I didn’t see on the first run since that was grown in a 1/2 gallon pot. This second run is a 3 gallon pot and was given plenty of time to veg. The yield looks like it will be hilariously small, just like most cookie leaning hybrids. Dense buds top to bottom though, so definitely nice to not see much larf at all. This was shot using my iPhone and i’ll have a real shoot with better equipment after this grow is done.


----------



## Terpdankistan (Feb 19, 2022)

Another confirmed mutant, this time it's a Black Cherry Punch. Deformed growth up top, and one of every pair of nodes is stunted - branch and leaves will be significantly smaller to the ones opposite.

Combined with the 2 JMO, that's 3 mutants out of 10 plants - 30% of all the IHG plants started, ouch. I grow a lot of Relentless Genetics, and he is transparent about mutation rates that show up in testing and adds extra seeds to compensate. Would be nice if more breeders did this.....if they are testing their gear as they claim, then they know some if these crosses have significant mutation rates.

Transplanting this weekend, will likely cull this BCP freak.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 25, 2022)

Screen shot from a video i took on day 47 of 12/12


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Feb 25, 2022)

Divinity Remix (Divine Gelato #3 x OGKB V2.1) 10/12 popped. Of the 10, 5 were stable and 5 were mutants that grew slow and finicky from sprout. The 5 didn’t throw any nanners. Some higher yielding than others and very high terps but overall very frosty and similar. All initially grown indoors from seed to hunt through for an outdoor. I have Dirty Kush Breath and Black Cherry Punch F5s to pop next, as well as _S-Class_ (someone help me with the lineage).
Labeled Specimens A through D. *Specimen C was the keeper. Ran her outdoors too.
Specimen A:

Specimen B:

Specimen C:

Outdoor expression of Specimen C-*

*Specimen D:

Specimen G:
*

I


----------



## Kurczakseeds (Feb 26, 2022)

Marypalm said:


> I grew out the whole pack of both the Platinum Kush Breath and the Remix. Every seed germinated( I use rock wool mini cubes). Not any sign of male flowers throughout 2 grows. Maybe you stressed the plants somehow.


Hi , actually i didnt stess plants no bugs , no ph or ec or light problems . Whole grow was in good condition and my Artificial Red fem (exotik gmo redpop cross) and Rose skittles (reg) turn out to be 100%female no balls and plants was in the same Wilma System as PKB . In fact i didnt kill PKB instantly i wait and pull down all male flowers . There was a lot of it and they was still poping out till 2nd week of flower but after that plants turn out to be female . Right now i'm about to harvest them and they look decent but no clones  ... i could not imagine run any herm pheno on slightly bigger scale and worry about pull down all male flowers till 2,5week of flower .


----------



## Marypalm (Feb 27, 2022)

Kurczakseeds said:


> Hi , actually i didnt stess plants no bugs , no ph or ec or light problems . Whole grow was in good condition and my Artificial Red fem (exotik gmo redpop cross) and Rose skittles (reg) turn out to be 100%female no balls and plants was in the same Wilma System as PKB . In fact i didnt kill PKB instantly i wait and pull down all male flowers . There was a lot of it and they was still poping out till 2nd week of flower but after that plants turn out to be female . Right now i'm about to harvest them and they look decent but no clones  ... i could not imagine run any herm pheno on slightly bigger scale and worry about pull down all male flowers till 2,5week of flower .


Is the PKB a clone or from seed? You might have had a shit seed. I have had so called feminized seed come up full blown male. One plant from seed that throws a few balls shouldn’t discourage you from having another go with PKB. Also, how do you like the Artificial Red? I have it in my seed vault and was contemplating growing it out.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Feb 27, 2022)

Platinum Gorilla freebie 26 days from 12/12


----------



## Kurczakseeds (Feb 28, 2022)

Marypalm said:


> Is the PKB a clone or from seed? You might have had a shit seed. I have had so called feminized seed come up full blown male. One plant from seed that throws a few balls shouldn’t discourage you from having another go with PKB. Also, how do you like the Artificial Red? I have it in my seed vault and was contemplating growing it out.


Well yes this was run from seeds with PKB . i'm kinda pheno hunting lately so have a lot of plants from seeds .
Arificial Red is total FIRE imo , didnt smoke yet but she is the most fragrant and beautiful plant in garden.. terps are on cherry cola , rose flowers , earth , cookies(just a hint) and idk red fruit aftertone if u get what i mean xd . Frost is another lvl in fact one of frostiest ive ever seen . Out of 2 seeds one is ending flowering right now one is starting . I got clones of them so maybe some mother ^^ and cant wait to smoke . If potency is there ... winner  here you have some photos of artificial red (shity phone but still)


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Mar 1, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Platinum gorilla about 60 days from seed this my keeper of the 2 freebies View attachment 5074737View attachment 5074738


About 3wks from flip


----------



## Boutit11 (Mar 1, 2022)

S-Class day 45 of flower. S-Class is in the front left of the picture. Had major ph issues previously and I'm new to growing so it really turned out well considering the insane amount of stress I put her through. Stretched like crazy. I originally popped 2 of them and one hermed. The rest of the plants are PKBR. I kept clones of everything so hopefully next time around I can do better and see what she can really do.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 1, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> Ogkb cross for 75$ a 10 packs i think its the best price on the market


Remember these days!?


----------



## rmzrmz (Mar 3, 2022)

Twisted Helix
outdoor




the buds are rock hard and fast flowering strain, the most fast to my outdoor team
a plant with good force energy and medium yield
the odor terp is strong ,some ogkb type ,not bad but nothing impressive ,

less than 30 days left for the harvest,

once I try it I will upload my impression,
They were freebies so nothing to complain about, would I pay 200 for it? not

It's my 2nd with IH after BananaCane, another 200 price, I wouldn't repeat BananaCane or pay 200 for some IH, both freebies, maybe that's why they give free them away,I think they are not worth it,
they should cost between $100-150max

IH plants grow very well, but the price is Hyped,
again not bad but nothing impressive ,
IH has so many varieties that I assume it will have something to my liking, but i dont pay 200 for one pack,

I have PlatinumGushers vegetative, that I paid for it, pack of 5 fem ,all up,$120 cost

good smokes!


----------



## Markinoku (Mar 5, 2022)

Few days before chop for these ladies. Apple jax. Day 68. 
Got a little surprise on a lower branch of one
the passion berry plant next to it threw nanners and may have pollinated this bud. Would it be a hermie prone seed if this were the case? Passion berry doesn’t look to bad either, and I wouldn’t mind seeing what the two would make together.


----------



## Canadian_Growing (Mar 5, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> 5/5 Black Cherry Punch seedlings are doing great, sadly 2 of 5 JMO are confirmed mutants. Extremely stunted growth with misshapen leaves. The chances of these two becoming quality, productive plants is minuscule IMHO, and I don't waste time/medium/space/light on underperforming plants. I've got 50 other healthy seedlings to hunt through, so these are getting culled.
> 
> I posted on reddit and it sounds like mutants are quite common in the JMO packs. Still, 2/5 stings. Pics of the runty mutants and one of the normal JMO seedlings:
> 
> ...


What is your username on Reddit? You seem to have strong opinions on this forum, I'm curious to read your posts.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 6, 2022)

Some old ihg from their original drop.

Eagle scout: gsc x permafrost.

Ihg ended up using permafrost to create their platinum stain


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 7, 2022)

More ihg eagle scout


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Mar 8, 2022)

Platinum Kush Breath Remix about a week from harvest. This strain tastes and smells wonderful. It is pretty potent though not as much as you'd think by it's looks, but it definitely gets the job done. I'm going to try and start breeding with this one a little more and see what it will pair well with.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 9, 2022)

Here’s a couple shots I took on my iPhone of my Candy Breath #7 right before I cut her down. She finished pretty early, but i let her go an extra 5 days and cut her down on Day 61 of 12/12


----------



## Chemdog1989 (Mar 9, 2022)

Deluxe Sugarcane right before chop


----------



## Terpdankistan (Mar 10, 2022)

Flipping all these teen seed plants this weekend to go hunting. 50 plants total, including 3 remaining non-mutant JMO and the 4 non-mutant Black Cherry Punch. All 3 JMO plants are short and squat and appear to be Jelly Breath-dominant - not seeing any GMO traits yet. The Black Cherry Punch are my favorite plants out of the entire bunch right now. Vigorous and awesome structure - robust with excellent side branching, and some delicious smells already in veg. Looking forward to seeing what they can do.


----------



## Khylum (Mar 11, 2022)

Platinum Jelly Punch, day 51 of flower. Partial Pollination a couple weeks ago with some pollen from Sour Glue Pie (Gluchee x Fire Pie x Sour Dubb x Mac) and Bubba Mac (Cornbread Bubba x Fire Pie x Sour Dubb x Mac) rip joesy, I'm going to take her to day 75.


----------



## Khylum (Mar 12, 2022)

IHG Mystery Freebie, also partially pollinated. Smells like cantaloupes


----------



## Khylum (Mar 12, 2022)

Jellysickles, day 74 flower


----------



## Khylum (Mar 12, 2022)

some more pictures of Jellysickles on day 74 of flower


----------



## Terpdankistan (Mar 12, 2022)

Khylum said:


> some more pictures of Jellysickles on day 74 of flower


Very nice! I had a fantastic Jellysicle pheno a few years ago that was insanely frosty and had the most delicious grape cola terps. Sadly, it self-pollinated every run no matter what I did - would sprout nanners inside the buds even if absolutely babied, so had to let her go.


----------



## Khylum (Mar 12, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> Very nice! I had a fantastic Jellysicle pheno a few years bad that was insanely frosty and had the most delicious grape cola terps. Sadly, it self-pollinated every run no matter what I did - would sprout nanners inside the buds even if absolutely babied, so had to let her go.


I completely understand, literally the same thing with me. I found an absolutely killer pheno of Jellysickle but she would throw balls even in veg! lol I'd pluck them off and around week 3 in flower she would just stop and was an amazing girl but damn I couldn't keep running her. It's funny, sometimes the most exotic girls have their issues


----------



## Khylum (Mar 12, 2022)

Jellysickle, day 75 flower


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Mar 12, 2022)

Markinoku said:


> First run with in house.
> Sticky Glue. Day 68f. Thought it turned out real nice for a freebie! Came with the pack of apple jax that I ordered. No herm on the 1 apple jax seed I ran, planted 4 more a week ago, wish me luck with those suckers.View attachment 5040062View attachment 5040064View attachment 5040067


I ran a TriFi Pie (Triangle KushxFireOGxGrape Pie) from Cannarado genetics that looks identical to your buds of course different strain/terps/high.
It was gas and grapes all day. Nice buds!


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Mar 12, 2022)

Platinum Gorilla flipped to 12/12 02-01-22 wish I would've cloned this 1 probably try a reveg.. just watered


----------



## Khylum (Mar 13, 2022)

Jellysickle fan leaves, day 76 of flower. Harvesting today


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 13, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Platinum Gorilla flipped to 12/12 02-01-22 wish I would've cloned this 1 probably try a reveg.. just watered
> View attachment 5100741


left side 50% the way up. Nanner? Or just a pistil?


----------



## Markinoku (Mar 13, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> I ran a TriFi Pie (Triangle KushxFireOGxGrape Pie) from Cannarado genetics that looks identical to your buds of course different strain/terps/high.
> It was gas and grapes all day. Nice buds!


Thanks for that! This lady was straight garlic/onion, musky funk! Not my favorite terp combination, but definitely unique. Was some killer smoke as well.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Mar 13, 2022)

Mr.Head said:


> left side 50% the way up. Nanner? Or just a pistil?
> If you're talking about in the back that's a Clearwater coldstone those are pistols she just starting to change colors today


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Exotic Reggie (Mar 13, 2022)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 5101278


Yea pistol


----------



## Khylum (Mar 14, 2022)

Platinum Jelly Punch, day 54 of flower. I'm going to take her to day 75


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 14, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> Remember these days!?


Good old time before covid hit us...


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 14, 2022)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 5101278


It's non-binary imo...


----------



## Khylum (Mar 15, 2022)

Platinum Jelly Punch, day 55 of flower. I'll post some more pictures around day 75 when I harvest her.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Mar 17, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Platinum Gorilla freebie 26 days from 12/12
> View attachment 5093394View attachment 5093395View attachment 5093396View attachment 5093397


44 days from 12/12


----------



## Kalkwerk (Mar 22, 2022)

Needed to fill a space with something so I popped a pack of sugar cane. They are without a doubt beautiful looking plants so I though Im gonna share photos of some phenos.
Im drunk as fuck so photos didnt really do them justice but here they are at day 62.

#6 small stocky, not much stretch, smelling fruity. 



#2 looks like a big yielder, beautiful but she has to go, she smells like nothing and I mean it NOTHING.
 

#5 smells like fruity pudding, beautiful but she hermied on me so she has to go.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Mar 22, 2022)

#8 this is a weird one. She was a mutant from the start, weird looking, smallest of the lot. When she started flowering she didnt have any pistils, never saw anything like that. She smells beautiful and she is proper black but photos didnt capture that too well. Waiting for a smoke with this one!



#3 stretched like crazy. Smells like a fruity coffee. She was picky with nutrients and it was hard to keep her happy but she looks beautiful no doubt about it. Got a very similiar looking pheno of candy cane in the past so it must be slurricane dominant. Keeping her but she has to pass a smoke test.


----------



## Moabfighter (Mar 22, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> #3 stretched like crazy. Smells like a fruity coffee. She was picky with nutrients and it was hard to keep her happy but she looks beautiful no doubt about it. Got a very similiar looking pheno of candy cane in the past so it must be slurricane dominant. Keeping her but she has to pass a smoke test


Wow. Number three looks insane. Also looks very Slurricane ish


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Mar 23, 2022)

Wk7 from 12/12 Platinum Gorilla


----------



## Terpdankistan (Mar 23, 2022)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Wk7 from 12/12 Platinum Gorilla
> View attachment 5106799View attachment 5106800View attachment 5106801View attachment 5106802View attachment 5106803


Very nice! What's the nose like, gluey?


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Mar 23, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> Very nice! What's the nose like, gluey?


Thanks it smells like candy grapes


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Mar 25, 2022)

his platinum crosses seem to have a recessive trait of being super frosty but no smell for some reason


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Mar 25, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> his platinum crosses seem to have a recessive trait of being super frosty but no smell for some reason


Platinum Gorilla smelling like candy


----------



## Khylum (Mar 28, 2022)

Platinum Jelly Punch, day 67 of flower.


----------



## allgrownup311 (Mar 29, 2022)

My In-house loudcake Hermed. Two of six plants in the same tent. Zero issues and didn’t have any herms in same tent grow before. A little disappointed but I should have went with a more popular strain I guess.


----------



## Arter1al (Mar 30, 2022)

allgrownup311 said:


> My In-house loudcake Hermed. Two of six plants in the same tent. Zero issues and didn’t have any herms in same tent grow before. A little disappointed but I should have went with a more popular strain I guess.


same I ran two of them, both hermed, other plants in the tent no issues.


----------



## allgrownup311 (Mar 30, 2022)

Quite disappointing because I was gonna stick to them. Square one genetics it is for the next run then. Nana glue. Hopefully better results


----------



## Seawood (Mar 30, 2022)

Has anyone questioned why we insist on paying $25+ USD per seed for unstable genetics? I’m soon to be on my 3rd Slurricane S7 germination attempt and not impressed. I’ve had one bag seed not germinate in the past 5 years out of 60+ seeds. I know hermies/poor germination/shitty plants happens but it shouldn’t be common when you’re paying a premium price. But what can you expect when some of these breeders are crossing genetics at lightspeed.

Not pissing on IH so much. It’s just frustrating when you pay top dollar for beans that don’t work out.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Mar 30, 2022)

Seawood said:


> Has anyone questioned why we insist on paying $25+ USD per seed for unstable genetics? I’m soon to be on my 3rd Slurricane S7 germination attempt and not impressed. I’ve had one bag seed not germinate in the past 5 years out of 60+ seeds. I know hermies/poor germination/shitty plants happens but it shouldn’t be common when you’re paying a premium price. But what can you expect when some of these breeders are crossing genetics at lightspeed.
> 
> Not pissing on IH so much. It’s just frustrating when you pay top dollar for beans that don’t work out.


After my experience with IHG I've stopped paying for these packs. Now I tell others not to buy them and recommend others, and I share my F2s and my cuts of IHG stuff for free. I really think the $25/seed is stupid. That's not "freeing" the plant. IHG, as much as they promote "One Plant One Planet" seems to be ripping off the planet with this plant lol


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 31, 2022)

IHG were only decent when they were working with black cherry pie bx. The amount of herm reports from the start of this thread are virtually non existant. I included had zero issues onthe few packs i did run so far..& look forward to running the rest. Never paid over 50 or whatever a pack there first few drops!.

Wouldnt catch me paying over 50 for any IHG nowdays (not like you cAN find any IHG packs for 50 anyways lol)

As ive personally seen lackluster , IG bag appeal looking flowers with zero punch, lack of flavor..and apparently thats common now as per the msg and reports as of recent.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Mar 31, 2022)

Triple oh gee said:


> Anybody see that animal blues at TDT has been changed to reg 10pks, for 65$,, ordered a fem pack while back, say reg,,contacted them was told it was fem... I'm flush em down the toilet I think, tired of playing games with in house genetics and there bullshit ways...get ur mind rite in house there's other breeders I can get my shit from..package ur shit rite ya fn stoners


From 2016 IHG has been playing lol


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 31, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> From 2016 IHG has been playing lol


Haha i remember that.also some 'fem' freebies did the same. But again not the bcp bx1 lines.


----------



## higher self (Mar 31, 2022)

I miss The Dank Team!


----------



## Khylum (Apr 2, 2022)

Platinum Jelly Punch, day 72 of flower.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 2, 2022)

Some herm issues with a few of my Truffle Cake as well. 
At least it was not all of them but still, like others have wrote, it's disappointing to be paying that level of money and losing out because of hermies.


----------



## fartoblue (Apr 3, 2022)

*In House Genetics Color Of Space*
Have some of these growing now around 1 week into flower and must admit so far not impressed. Growing from seed alongside some ultra impressive Gold Wave from Greenbud Seeds didn't help their cause. Very average germ rates then 2 mutants (self topping) left me with 6 from 10 seeds. The remaining 6 had very slow root growth in comparison to the Gold Wave. 2 from the 6 are squat and the others are stretchy. Very limp branches which hate any kind of man handling and snap for fun. All show different agreement with the nutrient strength (1.5ec at 1 week in) and go into the sulks for the slightest reason.
They grow very vine like (think Train Wreck). Will keep you updated as the grow goes on but so far it don't look great.
The Greenbud Seeds Gold Wave are probably some of the most vigorous plants I have grown in a long time as was their freebie Snow Ripper so this did tend to make the COS look weakly next to them.


----------



## fartoblue (Apr 3, 2022)

I had a lovely Sugar Cane mother (the only one out of 4 worth anything). Great smoke and a fantastic yield, unfortunately very prone to bud rot. Still wished I had kept her and put up with the rot but to chancy so she had to go.


----------



## Khylum (Apr 5, 2022)

A partially pollinated Platinum Jelly Punch on day 75 of flower


----------



## Derbud420 (Apr 5, 2022)

Was thinking about getting some IH genetics. Seeing some say hermies and such. No way at those prices is that right. Sorry I'll pass


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 5, 2022)

I germinated 6 feminized sMACkin seeds using the paper towel method and all of them popped. 100% germination rate success. But they are very slow at growing. Probably due to my growing skills.


----------



## Khylum (Apr 7, 2022)

Platinum Jelly Punch on day 77 of flower


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 7, 2022)

So yeah Im back with bud porn of sugar cane run.

Photos really dont do them justice as I was taking em with a phone, light is from leds, they were lying on a white paper sheet. Dry trimmed, no flash, no filters.

#6 fruity, hard hitting but boring high. 



#2 this is the one that was smelling like nothing. After a couple of days in a jars she starting to have some cookie, sweet, creamy smell to her. Didnt smoke her yet.



#5 fruity pudding smell, taste is bland. She is kinda weak but in a good way if that makes any sense haha. I mean you can smoke her for a whole day without feeling like a zombie but still being medicated. She is gone anyway, she hermied on me, but yeah cool smoke.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 7, 2022)

#8 This is that mutant weird plant without pistils that I was excited about. She ended being the weakest, tasteless, boring 20 minutes high. Bummer. She gone.



#3 I really feel that I kinda found a holy grail among slurricane crosses. SHE IS STRONG AS FUCK. Small yielding, buds are not dense, not the preetiest but Im really really surprised with how strong that one is.



And all of them 

The best slurricane cross Ive ever came across. Really worth a try, Im in love with #3 so cant really say a bad word about sugar cane.

And yeah my back is killing me now




I always trim what Im about to smoke but I wanted to post these photos so I was trimming more than Im used too in one sitting.


----------



## ImpulsiveGrower (Apr 7, 2022)

Not much to show yet but here are 5 phenos of Slurricane #7 heading into week 3 flower! I just started an instagram under the handle impulsive_gardens follow for follow!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 9, 2022)

In House was just in a live with someone who was probably CopyCat. He had Copy's Logo as his profile pic, a shit IG page of standard CopyCat quality and he had a face changer so you couldn't actually see the dude...the guy clearly had one of those rasta wig hats you could tell through the shitty facechanger app.

Everyone knows Copy's got 3 million accounts on IG... In House and Co. are stupid AF.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Apr 10, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> #8 This is that mutant weird plant without pistils that I was excited about. She ended being the weakest, tasteless, boring 20 minutes high. Bummer. She gone.
> View attachment 5114840
> View attachment 5114841
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalkwerk (Apr 10, 2022)

@Tartaria Genetics Im following you on Ig bruh. It means a lot its coming from you  . Thanks!


----------



## gddg (Apr 10, 2022)

5x5 tent with 12 plantinum kush breath remix clones in rockwool cubes just under 2 weeks flower.


----------



## Seawood (Apr 11, 2022)

Officially 0 for 5 on my Slurricane S7 beans. $125 wasted. The pic is the best I could get after 2.5 weeks. All duds. Worst seeds I’ve ever bought. Purchased from Brotanical Gardens last fall. I sent them two e-mails, messaged IHG and sent a message directly to one of the Brotanical guys. No reply from anyone. Fool me once….

I’ve NEVER had an issue germinating seeds and all my other beans/breeders popped and are loving life.

Fuck Brotanical and In House. Never again.


----------



## Khylum (Apr 12, 2022)

Platinum Jelly Punch on day 82 of flower


----------



## semaphore (Apr 15, 2022)

Week 6 Platnium Kush Breath Remix


----------



## Khylum (Apr 16, 2022)

Partially pollinated Platinum Jelly Punch on day 86 of flower, giving her as much time as possible so that the seeds can ripen.


----------



## Freshbakd (Apr 17, 2022)

Khylum said:


> Partially pollinated Platinum Jelly Punch on day 86 of flower, giving her as much time as possible so that the seeds can ripen.


dig one out and see. if you go to long the shell can get too thick and effect germination rates. if you find a brown one chop her down. just a heads up


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 18, 2022)

Seawood said:


> Officially 0 for 5 on my Slurricane S7 beans. $125 wasted. The pic is the best I could get after 2.5 weeks. All duds. Worst seeds I’ve ever bought. Purchased from Brotanical Gardens last fall. I sent them two e-mails, messaged IHG and sent a message directly to one of the Brotanical guys. No reply from anyone. Fool me once….
> 
> I’ve NEVER had an issue germinating seeds and all my other beans/breeders popped and are loving life.
> 
> Fuck Brotanical and In House. Never again.


Good luck getting those to pop. Half pack? I’ve gave up trying to germinate them. The ole Slurricane. S7 Every failed germinate is like twenty bucks twenty bucks twenty bucks lol.


----------



## Khylum (Apr 20, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> dig one out and see. if you go to long the shell can get too thick and effect germination rates. if you find a brown one chop her down. just a heads up


Thank you for the information, I appreciate it.


----------



## Seawood (Apr 20, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Good luck getting those to pop. Half pack? I’ve gave up trying to germinate them. The ole Slurricane. S7 Every failed germinate is like twenty bucks twenty bucks twenty bucks lol.


1/2 pack, yes. After 2.5 weeks I did get one to break ground. Rest are duds. Had Brotanical finally respond to me after numerous e-mails and got the old “never heard of this issue with IHG before…bla bla bla”. Bullshit. Said they’d look into it and get back to me. Nothing but crickets. Whatever, moving on…


----------



## gddg (Apr 23, 2022)

Platinum kush breath remix


----------



## semaphore (Apr 24, 2022)

Week 8 Monday, platinum Kush breath remix


----------



## Khylum (Apr 25, 2022)

Platinum Jelly Punch on day 95 of flower, seeds are beginning to show. Harvesting tomorrow


----------



## Terpdankistan (May 2, 2022)

Black Cherry Punch pheno #5, day 49 of flower. Trich production is off the charts, and pronounced cherry koolaid terps:


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 5, 2022)

I just cant believe that whole this time camera in my phone was a fuckin monster and I was so serious trying to focus with a shaking hands on a basic mode. Wtf Im too old for that shit.





Last run for this candy cane. Day 44.


----------



## harrychilds (May 5, 2022)

sMACkin phenotype number 2


----------



## DankZs (May 6, 2022)

Lambda Genetics said:


> Anyone here grown out the regs of Black Cherry Pie F5s? It's crazy he's taken them to an F5, I saw the original parents when he made the F1s. Looking for information on progeny expressions and how stable the F5 is.


Working on a pack now, about to flip in week or two. I have 3 females I kept 5 we're males and other 2 never took off to well so I tossed em. I'll update you as I get further


----------



## fatAngel (May 8, 2022)

The White Giant (White buffalo x Goliath) day 75. Got this as a freebie from Harvest Mutual 2 years ago. Small colas but suuuuper frosty. No larf, all dense nugs. Trim is easy with very little leaves. With the clones I'm going to scrog and see if I can get a better yield.


----------



## fatAngel (May 9, 2022)

Platinum Garlic Day 77. Much bigger and filled out colas than the White Giant. Dog shit, garlic, gassy terps. Structure is like cheap styrofoam where it just falls apart into balls. Great for vaping.

Coast of Maine Stonington Blend. Tap water and MegaCrop.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2022)

Does inhouse have any crosses with blueberry?


----------



## Nicebuds420 (May 10, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Does inhouse have any crosses with blueberry?


Just try and get your hands on some dj short blueberry if you want some real deal blueberry


----------



## Moabfighter (May 10, 2022)

Nicebuds420 said:


> Just try and get your hands on some dj short blueberry if you want some real deal blueberry


We won’t get into too much on this inhouse thread but man I’ve read so many people say you gotta hunt the F out of a DJ short blueberry pack. Again, not trying to derail this thread. Know inhouse has their shit pretty tight if you can avoid the herms and was looking for high end blueberry terps. All good man.


----------



## Nicebuds420 (May 10, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Does inhouse have any crosses with blueberry?


Dc seed exchange has some farmers fire-cherry pie x dj short blueberry honestly ide get that only 3 packs i might grab one


----------



## Nicebuds420 (May 10, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> We won’t get into too much on this inhouse thread but man I’ve read so many people say you gotta hunt the F out of a DJ short blueberry pack. Again, not trying to derail this thread. Know inhouse has their shit pretty tight if you can avoid the herms and was looking for high end blueberry terps. All good man.


Ive found some fire in dj shorts gear flo f5 crazy terps and bag appeal had some crazy blueberry from him to wish i had the pics i was jist saying honestly im done with inhouse i wont be growing there gear anytime soon


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 10, 2022)

Excited to try IHG


----------



## Moabfighter (May 11, 2022)

Got my power fixed. Gonna just run one 4x4 instead of two. Working a lot of real work hours lately. Four plants. We will have two inhouse beans this run. Slurricane and Slurricane IX. If inhouse has anything stable.. I feel the Slurricane line is very good. Wanted to do zurple punch but someone on Reddit the other day posted a hella herm from the recent zurple punch bx drop…. Can’t risk seeds right now lol. Need some smoke.

and two beans from @shorelineOG Kush mints x gdp and ECSD x GDP


----------



## Terpdankistan (May 13, 2022)

Black Cherry Punch pheno #5, day 61 of flower. Chopping this beauty this weekend.


----------



## SoD4nk (May 13, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> Black Cherry Punch pheno #5, day 61 of flower. Chopping this beauty this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 5133044
> View attachment 5133045


Nice I got nine of them going right now!! Did you have any herm issues?


----------



## fatAngel (May 14, 2022)

White Giant after 8 days drying. Ended up being very dense with a sweet skunk smell. Kind of smells like those old plastic balloons that were probably toxic. I have only vaped it through dry glass with an injector style vape. Taste is sweet and tastes like the air inside a brand new pool float that you are trying to blow up.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 15, 2022)

fatAngel said:


> White Giant after 8 days drying. Ended up being very dense with a sweet skunk smell. Kind of smells like those old plastic balloons that were probably toxic. I have only vaped it through dry glass with an injector style vape. Taste is sweet and tastes like the air inside a brand new pool float that you are trying to blow up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There’s one you don’t see a lot of. Those terps sound crazy! Looks great man


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2022)

Man these Slurricane IX beans suck. Bad. Get a tail, then they just die. ETHOS grandpas stash r3 side by side has the baby leaves in less than 48 hours. OGKB x animal cookies aka fierce animal is getting ready to do the same thing. Grow a tail then rot. Unbelievable. I love inhouse. They produce the prettiest most fancy looking buds. But man you gotta pray you get a sprout with some. Shoot.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 17, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Man these Slurricane IX beans suck. Bad. Get a tail, then they just die. ETHOS grandpas stash r3 side by side has the baby leaves in less than 48 hours. OGKB x animal cookies aka fierce animal is getting ready to do the same thing. Grow a tail then rot. Unbelievable. I love inhouse. They produce the prettiest most fancy looking buds. But man you gotta pray you get a sprout with some. Shoot.


Man that always sux to hear! Hopefully you get a little luck moving forward.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 17, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man that always sux to hear! Hopefully you get a little luck moving forward.


Thank you man. I even sanded these inhouse beans…. I don’t know. All exact same method. PHd to 6.3, into rockwool on a heating pad. The Ethos came up like a charm. Like most beans….. idk what inhouse does different with their seeds but man they do something. If anyone knows any good Slurricane cuts holla


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 17, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Thank you man. I even sanded these inhouse beans…. I don’t know. All exact same method. PHd to 6.3, into rockwool on a heating pad. The Ethos came up like a charm. Like most beans….. idk what inhouse does different with their seeds but man they do something. If anyone knows any good Slurricane cuts holla


The seeds might have been stored for a long time or just stored poorly before you received them. 

I had similar issue with sin city's dosimint beans had to pop 9 seeds to get 4 that made it up to seedlings.

The dosimints were dropped in like 5-7 years ago.


----------



## Terpdankistan (May 18, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Thank you man. I even sanded these inhouse beans…. I don’t know. All exact same method. PHd to 6.3, into rockwool on a heating pad. The Ethos came up like a charm. Like most beans….. idk what inhouse does different with their seeds but man they do something. If anyone knows any good Slurricane cuts holla


It's easy to drown freshly sprouted seeds in rockwool if too wet. IMHO, there are much easier/more foolproof methods than germinating in rockwool. I grew slurricane ix and got 100% germ rate using the old-fashioned paper towel method.


----------



## Lambda Genetics (May 18, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> It's easy to drown freshly sprouted seeds in rockwool if too wet. IMHO, there are much easier/more foolproof methods than germinating in rockwool. I grew slurricane ix and got 100% germ rate using the old-fashioned paper towel method.


I swear I have to just try half the pack with one method and half the pack with the other method because it really seems like people either have good luck or bad luck germinating just one method


----------



## fatAngel (May 19, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Thank you man. I even sanded these inhouse beans…. I don’t know. All exact same method. PHd to 6.3, into rockwool on a heating pad. The Ethos came up like a charm. Like most beans….. idk what inhouse does different with their seeds but man they do something. If anyone knows any good Slurricane cuts holla


Are you popping in paper towel and then rockwoll or right into the rockwool media?


----------



## Rurumo (May 19, 2022)

I think a lot of people are using suboptimal germination methods. Heating pads and paper towels are more trouble than they're worth, imo-heating pads cook more seeds than they help sprout, and paper towels are an unnecessary step with no upside, but several potential downsides. Keep it simple-plant direct to media, keep moist like a wrung out sponge, not wet, don't soak fresh seeds (soak older seeds for no longer than 12 hours), keep at 80 degrees under a mild light 24/7. Do all those things, and make sure your temps are stable and the seeds don't dry out (or get too wet) and your success rate will skyrocket. It's easy for new growers to get off track with all the bad germination info available and then blame the breeder. According to my records, out of the past 25 seeds I've grown from 12 different breeders, I've had one not germinate. It was a pale, puny underdeveloped s1 and I had a feeling it wouldn't sprout from the beginning. My last two in-house strains popped in 24 hours.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 19, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I think a lot of people are using suboptimal germination methods. Heating pads and paper towels are more trouble than they're worth, imo-heating pads cook more seeds than they help sprout, and paper towels are an unnecessary step with no upside, but several potential downsides. Keep it simple-plant direct to media, keep moist like a wrung out sponge, not wet, don't soak fresh seeds (soak older seeds for no longer than 12 hours), keep at 80 degrees under a mild light 24/7. Do all those things, and make sure your temps are stable and the seeds don't dry out (or get too wet) and your success rate will skyrocket. It's easy for new growers to get off track with all the bad germination info available and then blame the breeder. According to my records, out of the past 25 seeds I've grown from 12 different breeders, I've had one not germinate. It was a pale, puny underdeveloped s1 and I had a feeling it wouldn't sprout from the beginning. My last two in-house strains popped in 24 hours.


I like using a paper towel so I know if seed actually cracked open. Everytime I germinate straight in the media I always get a few that don't pop up so I gotta dig in dirt to see if seeds germinated.

Then I'd have to pop more seeds like 7 days behind the first batch cuz a few seeds never popped up.

I try not to let seeds sprout tails in paper towel. Just long enough to see if they pop.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 19, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I think a lot of people are using suboptimal germination methods. Heating pads and paper towels are more trouble than they're worth, imo-heating pads cook more seeds than they help sprout, and paper towels are an unnecessary step with no upside, but several potential downsides. Keep it simple-plant direct to media, keep moist like a wrung out sponge, not wet, don't soak fresh seeds (soak older seeds for no longer than 12 hours), keep at 80 degrees under a mild light 24/7. Do all those things, and make sure your temps are stable and the seeds don't dry out (or get too wet) and your success rate will skyrocket. It's easy for new growers to get off track with all the bad germination info available and then blame the breeder. According to my records, out of the past 25 seeds I've grown from 12 different breeders, I've had one not germinate. It was a pale, puny underdeveloped s1 and I had a feeling it wouldn't sprout from the beginning. My last two in-house strains popped in 24 hours.


It's amazing how much some people want to overcomplicate germination. 

Literally shove em in the wet coco cube under a light. Never had a problem except with bunk seeds. You won't increase chances of germination by sandpapering the shell with artisinal fine grit Persian sandpaper and sticking between hand pressed Vietnamese rice paper against your window under the solstice sun for 25.6 lunar hours bedore placing the sprout tail pointed towards jupiter in purified peruvian rock ash blessed by pureblood incan shaman wizards you fucken hippies


----------



## harrychilds (May 19, 2022)

sMACkin has gone hermie on me boys.... 2 weeks into flower. I'm not bothered about it. I will deal with it and remove the male pollen sacks to prevent the plant from pollenating it's self and the grow room. The environment is spot on, all green and healthy, just hermie issues that in House genetics needs to admit and Fix. And attitude seed bank only have stock for 4 different genetics from in house. Everything has been removed other than 4 different genetics. Check it out. https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/in-house-genetics/cat_238


----------



## harrychilds (May 19, 2022)

sMACkin is doing good, I have hermie issues. But it's nothing I can't deal with


----------



## harrychilds (May 19, 2022)

I'


gddg said:


> Platinum kush breath remix
> 
> View attachment 5123058


I'm glad you grew it out, it's the best strain I have ever grow. I have been telling people to grow it out for a long time and they think I am sort of in house genetics agent promoting it lol


----------



## Freshbakd (May 19, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> It's amazing how much some people want to overcomplicate germination.
> 
> Literally shove em in the wet coco cube under a light. Never had a problem except with bunk seeds. You won't increase chances of germination by sandpapering the shell with artisinal fine grit Persian sandpaper and sticking between hand pressed Vietnamese rice paper against your window under the solstice sun for 25.6 lunar hours bedore placing the sprout tail pointed towards jupiter in purified peruvian rock ash blessed by pureblood incan shaman wizards you fucken hippies


I really like the description. Next person that asks how I pop seeds I'm using that maybe even hand them a bag of chinchilla powder. I do the sandpaper then soak for couple hours sometimes with urb or full power. Never let tails out because you can hurt them. Then into soil, only reason to sandpaper and soak is for old seed really and I have no idea how old some beans I have are honestly, way to many packs.


----------



## Moabfighter (May 19, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> It's easy to drown freshly sprouted seeds in rockwool if too wet. IMHO, there are much easier/more foolproof methods than germinating in rockwool. I grew slurricane ix and got 100% germ rate using the old-fashioned paper towel method.


I won’t lie. I didn’t have any paper towels and only rockwool. They indeed seemed quite juicy, the rockwool cubes. You may be onto something. My OGKB x Animal cookies had a 1/4” tail same as the Slurricane and it died aswell…. Man. Two inhouse beans gone and wasted in a week. I hate wasting these quality beans.


----------



## harrychilds (May 20, 2022)

I had to cull a sMACkin plant, it was full of male pollen sacks and it had to be culled and removed from my grow tent. And now I am worried if the rest of them are going to turn hermie on me!?!? If the rest of them turn hermie on me then I am never going to buy in house genetics seeds again. And before you ask. No I don't want a refund and No I don't want a free pack of hermie seeds


----------



## harrychilds (May 20, 2022)

It's not acceptable man. Where is the Quality control? to prevent things like this from happening? Where is the complaints department or whatever you call it lol


----------



## Kalkwerk (May 20, 2022)

Yikes. I got truffle cake on the go now but seeing all of these hermie stories about pancakes line I can feel its gonna end bad 

Ihg Reddit is basically flooded with herms reports. Fingers crossed Im gonna find some good stable plant.


----------



## harrychilds (May 20, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> Yikes. I got truffle cake on the go now but seeing all of these hermie stories about pancakes line I can feel its gonna end bad
> 
> Ihg Reddit is basically flooded with herms reports. Fingers crossed Im gonna find some good stable plant.


Keep posting regularly dude so I can keep up with your truffle cakes to see if they turn hermie on you. 1 of my sMACkin plants has turned hermie so far (2 weeks into flower) and it was the smallest plant, so Hopefully I'm lucky and the rest don't turn hermie on me. My grow tent was over crowded so getting rid of this hermie has actually helped me a lot due to the fact I couldn't really fit them all in without the leaves touching each other. I also got to check the root zone really good on the hermie plant after I culled it and the root zone looked really good and healthy with lots of room still in the plant pots for them to grow out into. I will keep you updated on how these sMACkin plants turn out. The biggest thing that annoys me is that in house genetics won't admit there is a problem. If they admitted there is a problem then we could move forward. All the time they are in denial we are only going to see more problems.


----------



## harrychilds (May 20, 2022)

This is the way I see it. Internally in house genetics are looking at the problem. But they won't admit it externally to the public. They are almost in denial about it and are trying to bury it under the sand which isn't a Good look. And the fact that Attitude seed bank only have stock for 4 different genetics from in house tells you all that you need to know... https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/in-house-genetics/cat_238


----------



## harrychilds (May 20, 2022)

I would also like to add this - I have grown Platinum kush breath remix and it was the best weed I have ever smoked. But the sMACkin is turning hermie on me. I have no reason to lie. I am just telling it how it is. Cheers, harry


----------



## harrychilds (May 21, 2022)

Update - only 1 of them has turned hermie so far. I had 6 sMACkin plants in a 4x4 tent and now I have 5 plants. But I'm not that worried about it due to the fact my tent was overcrowded. I had a good look at them today and I couldn't see any male pollen sacks on the rest of them. So I am just going to keep checking them everyday to see if anything changes.


----------



## harrychilds (May 22, 2022)

Another sMACkin plant is turning hermie on me, so this will be 2 out of 6 that have hermied. I have tried my best to pluck the male pollen sacks off. But If it carries on I will just throw it in the bin!


----------



## harrychilds (May 22, 2022)

I told them about it on instagram and they all ignored me and blocked me. They are taking the piss.


----------



## harrychilds (May 22, 2022)

And if not to add insult to injury, I tore a muscle in my neck looking for male pollen sacks stretching my head everywhere like E.T the alien looking for the hermies lol. My neck is killing me right now!


----------



## harrychilds (May 22, 2022)

Tell me these sMACkin plants are under stress, because I know they are Not! They are perfectly healthy and I have had professional help from rollitup members to help me grow them perfectly healthy in a brand new Premium Gorilla grow tent with a brand new Lumatek Zeus Pro LED light and they are turning hermie on me! My setup is dialed in perfectly so it is clearly a genetic issue.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 22, 2022)

I would ignore and block you too if you messaged me as incessantly as you post here. 

Clearly IHG peaked with slurricane and PKBR and its been a steady stream of mediocrity since then


----------



## harrychilds (May 22, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I would ignore and block you too if you messaged me as incessantly as you post here.
> 
> Clearly IHG peaked with slurricane and PKBR and its been a steady stream of mediocrity since then


So I shouldn't keep you guys updated on how the plants are doing? Since they are turning hermie everyday... I should just forget about sharing my experiences with people?


----------



## harrychilds (May 22, 2022)

It's not my fault this thread has turned dead... In house genetics should of Thought about this before releasing shady genetics.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (May 22, 2022)

You could just condense it all into one post instead of an entire page of repetitive frantic whining


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 23, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> It's not my fault this thread has turned dead... In house genetics should of Thought about this before releasing shady genetics.


The funny thing about this (and I 100% agree with you) is people have SHORT memories.

Back in the early 2000s it was found that In-House was faking the funk when it came to their genetics..... 

I stopped all things weed for about 10 years, got back into smoking/growing a few years ago - and suddenly EVERYONE was riding their dicks because of slurricane.

And now here we are in an almost dead thread talking about them having shady genetics about 12 years or so later lol.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 23, 2022)

May I add that their packs also weren't $200 back then. I think like $80 or so, everyone tried them and Cali connection......everyone was raving about Cali connection back then.....now everyone acts like they never were on swerves dick either.....but once Burner called their fake cookies fake, it was pretty much game over for them too.


----------



## Freshbakd (May 23, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> May I add that their packs also weren't $200 back then. I think like $80 or so, everyone tried them and Cali connection......everyone was raving about Cali connection back then.....now everyone acts like they never were on swerves dick either.....but once Burner called their fake cookies fake, it was pretty much game over for them too.


Most interesting all before my time so completely in the dark on that stuff myself. I know swerve doesn't have a great rep now. But I have no doubt they had a day in the light and it's funny how so many say how they used to be good. In-house surprising though all the ig stuff looks dank. Meanwhile here on the forums and I'm gonna have to check reddit far more mixed reviews if not plain hate. I have seen more than one person praise platinum something from ih as well as slurricane. Big archive fan so I would run there's before ih personally


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 23, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> Most interesting all before my time so completely in the dark on that stuff myself. I know swerve doesn't have a great rep now. But I have no doubt they had a day in the light and it's funny how so many say how they used to be good. In-house surprising though all the ig stuff looks dank. Meanwhile here on the forums and I'm gonna have to check reddit far more mixed reviews if not plain hate. I have seen more than one person praise platinum something from ih as well as slurricane. Big archive fan so I would run there's before ih personally


Yeah they used to have a lot of strains ppl liked then got called out for genetics fraud....then made slurricane a few years later and all was forgotten lol


----------



## SoD4nk (May 23, 2022)

Aint gonna lie, I bought a pack of Slurricane and like half of them were all BANGERS. I kept two phenos and I will never toss those bitches out. I bought into the hype and bought another pack from IHG called Black Cherry Pie and its growing right now.. I hope its really good. I didn't buy any of the pancake crosses because I read from numerous reports of them herming. But yeah slurricane is the shit and I hope the black cherry is good too.


----------



## harrychilds (May 23, 2022)

Listen guys. It's not the end of the world. Only 1 has turned hermie on me so far. The second pheno threw out 1 pollen sac which I removed and it's been fine so far. So Hopefully in a 8 weeks time I can show you some dank sMACkin buds


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 23, 2022)

A buddy from a different forum has a king sherb pheno that is fucking tits.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 23, 2022)

To be clear, that was like 2009...in 13 years they very well could be good now lol


----------



## lungbutter (May 24, 2022)

I just ran 11 jelly breath bx and 2 s-class. I actually had a few too many plants in the tester tent this round and missed the hermies, so I've got a ton of seeds.
But the jelly is quite nice despite the seeds, not properly tried them all yet but it's ranging from earth to gassy tastes and some real strength in there.

One of the s-class came out crazy strong, looks similar to kalkwerks sugar cane #3 a few pages back, with long taco'd up trich caked leaves, there is a deeply potent smell to it. Small yielder in the test and got a little overwhelmed by the size of the others but it seems to be the keeper of the whole run, I don't think it hermied either. Just reveging that one, can't wait to run it alone, and really see what she can do.


----------



## Rurumo (May 24, 2022)

lungbutter said:


> I just ran 11 jelly breath bx and 2 s-class. I actually had a few too many plants in the tester tent this round and missed the hermies, so I've got a ton of seeds.
> But the jelly is quite nice despite the seeds, not properly tried them all yet but it's ranging from earth to gassy tastes and some real strength in there.
> 
> One of the s-class came out crazy strong, looks similar to kalkwerks sugar cane #3 a few pages back, with long taco'd up trich caked leaves, there is a deeply potent smell to it. Small yielder in the test and got a little overwhelmed by the size of the others but it seems to be the keeper of the whole run, I don't think it hermied either. Just reveging that one, can't wait to run it alone, and really see what she can do.


any pics? Just curious, I got one Jelly B going now, and I've wondered what S class look like for a while-I think we all have S class freebies lying around!


----------



## Moabfighter (May 24, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> It's not my fault this thread has turned dead... In house genetics should of Thought about this before releasing shady genetics.


Hey man I appreciate your posts. Just because the ketamine garbage disposal doesn’t want you posting the truth doesn’t mean you shouldn’t.

inhouse is always “the grower sucks! They stressed it!” But never do we see good updates with someone who’s… obviously skilled, showing proof it’s not them it’s inhouse. I love it. Let them block you. Keep posting the truth whatever it may be. I got a Slurricane bean to germinate and am very excited for it. Love inhouse when they’re good.


----------



## harrychilds (May 24, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Hey man I appreciate your posts. Just because the ketamine garbage disposal doesn’t want you posting the truth doesn’t mean you shouldn’t.
> 
> inhouse is always “the grower sucks! They stressed it!” But never do we see good updates with someone who’s… obviously skilled, showing proof it’s not them it’s inhouse. I love it. Let them block you. Keep posting the truth whatever it may be. I got a Slurricane bean to germinate and am very excited for it. Love inhouse when they’re good.


Thanks man.  To be fair, I think it's just Shit untested genetics at this point because 3 different sMACkin Phenotypes have all turned hermie on me in the space of about 4 or 5 days. (It's a damage limitation exercise at this point). I went for the sMACkin because it was the closest thing I could find to a feminized version of MAC-1. But in the Future I am just going to go with Regular MAC-1 beans and pick out the Males and then choose through the Female plants and find a keeper.  I don't think I am going to be buying any beans from in-house genetics again. You can probably find me in the Capulator section after I've finished these hermies up


----------



## cannapotimus (May 24, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Thanks man.  To be fair, I think it's just Shit untested genetics at this point because 3 different sMACkin Phenotypes have all turned hermie on me in the space of about 4 or 5 days. (It's a damage limitation exercise at this point). I went for the sMACkin because it was the closest thing I could find to a feminized version of MAC-1. But in the Future I am just going to go with Regular MAC-1 beans and pick out the Males and then choose through the Female plants and find a keeper.  I don't think I am going to be buying any beans from in-house genetics again. You can probably find me in the Capulator section after I've finished these hermies up


It sounds like the entire pancake drop was like that. I had 2 out of the 4 apple jax with balls right from the pre flowers. For the money there’s way better breeders, who test their stuff or at least give a heads up to watch for balls.


----------



## fartoblue (May 25, 2022)

fartoblue said:


> *In House Genetics Color Of Space*
> Have some of these growing now around 1 week into flower and must admit so far not impressed. Growing from seed alongside some ultra impressive Gold Wave from Greenbud Seeds didn't help their cause. Very average germ rates then 2 mutants (self topping) left me with 6 from 10 seeds. The remaining 6 had very slow root growth in comparison to the Gold Wave. 2 from the 6 are squat and the others are stretchy. Very limp branches which hate any kind of man handling and snap for fun. All show different agreement with the nutrient strength (1.5ec at 1 week in) and go into the sulks for the slightest reason.
> They grow very vine like (think Train Wreck). Will keep you updated as the grow goes on but so far it don't look great.
> The Greenbud Seeds Gold Wave are probably some of the most vigorous plants I have grown in a long time as was their freebie Snow Ripper so this did tend to make the COS look weakly next to them.


Update: Probably the worst strain I have ever grown


----------



## Roses (May 25, 2022)

Platinum x Platinum Kush Mints (freebies from Attitude) Most vigorous plant I’ve ever had. Minty and nasty. 


Double Agent

Angel Cake Cut

Deluxe Sugarcane

Tahoe Velvet Pie

Almost all the In-House gear I’ve ran has been regs, I’m not a big fan of fems. Never found a herm from In-House in years of popping. Heard lots of bad reviews about the Pancakes line from grow friends and I won’t be committing $200+ on a pack of fems (from anyone)


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 26, 2022)

Roses said:


> Platinum x Platinum Kush Mints (freebies from Attitude) Most vigorous plant I’ve ever had. Minty and nasty.
> View attachment 5138946
> View attachment 5138947
> Double Agent
> ...


I agree with this. My IHG most i payed 50 from the dank team and substrate back in the day (LOL)

FAT PURPLE PIE, black cherry pie bx, mother of all cherries were winners. All regs.

The problems started with his animal pie fems..those were coming out straight male

So the problem with IHG is fems.

Id be leary as fuck of them..and at the pricetag are an instant no go for me.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 26, 2022)

SoD4nk said:


> Aint gonna lie, I bought a pack of Slurricane and like half of them were all BANGERS. I kept two phenos and I will never toss those bitches out. I bought into the hype and bought another pack from IHG called Black Cherry Pie and its growing right now.. I hope its really good. I didn't buy any of the pancake crosses because I read from numerous reports of them herming. But yeah slurricane is the shit and I hope the black cherry is good too.


I recommend Black cherry pie all the time in here..its the only strain i reccomend due to terps and quality. Not a herm story ive seen from that line..black cherry punch ive seen and heard winners..those are fems (i think?)..so maybe anything with bcp in it..is more stable then the other fems they make?


----------



## Cocabam (May 26, 2022)

Roses said:


> Platinum x Platinum Kush Mints (freebies from Attitude) Most vigorous plant I’ve ever had. Minty and nasty.
> View attachment 5138946
> View attachment 5138947
> Double Agent
> ...


How did your Double Agent turn out? All mine turned out phenomenal but they were kush dominant and I see your photo is leaning towards the cookies? It's my favorite inhouse strain and I've been looking for a pack for males to make some F2 seeds.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 26, 2022)

fartoblue said:


> Update: Probably the worst strain I have ever grown


Good 2 know


----------



## Lambda Genetics (May 26, 2022)

fartoblue said:


> Update: Probably the worst strain I have ever grown


I had a feeling when there was just one circulating close up of one top during the release. Wasn't going to be fooled again by hype marketing by House A Heat


----------



## Lambda Genetics (May 27, 2022)

Updated for “S-Class”
Did paper towel method in a ziplock for 48 hours and was sitting on top of the fridge for a stable 78f. 

1 seed grew a _tiny_ taproot. I put that into the dirt.
The other still nothing, so it goes back into the paper towel for another day. 

Compared with 6 seeds of Guerilla Fumé from SkunkVA which *all* popped with 2-3cm long taproots, I have no idea what I’m doing so wrong with IHG


----------



## rmzrmz (May 27, 2022)

PLATINUM GUSHERS
lower pollinated, overripening for seed maturation

the best I've ever grown from IH,
excellent structure, a lot of strength,
medium/high yield
5 seeds, only 1 with low hermi deals, nothing serious ,easy to remove

this pheno is the one that presents more thricome production and terp gelato candy cream smell with breath/leather background but something different more chemical complex,

apparently PLATINUM is the key to IH
good smokes!


----------



## Roses (May 27, 2022)

Cocabam said:


> How did your Double Agent turn out? All mine turned out phenomenal but they were kush dominant and I see your photo is leaning towards the cookies? It's my favorite inhouse strain and I've been looking for a pack for males to make some F2 seeds.


They turned out awesome! I had a Kush pheno too and I cloned that one but I should’ve cloned the one I posted it was a beauty of a plant and smoke! I have a horrible memory but from what I recall it was pretty cookies on the taste and had a nice kushy relaxing effect. I got those when they had their $50 sale a couple years ago.. I wish they kept making more regs and had some cheaper options like some of these older crosses I would for sure snatch up some of those recreations!


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 27, 2022)

Can I just ask why is everyone so against other seed breeders and about IHG, then I look thru the threads and every other post talking about hermies. Are the plants really that remarkable that it's worth the hermie risk? I've never grown ihg was thinking about it, but from the outside looking in the genetics do not seem stable. Tell me I'm wrong, and get me hip plz


----------



## Roses (May 27, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Can I just ask why is everyone so against other seed breeders and about IHG, then I look thru the threads and every other post talking about hermies. Are the plants really that remarkable that it's worth the hermie risk? I've never grown ihg was thinking about it, but from the outside looking in the genetics do not seem stable. Tell me I'm wrong, and get me hip plz


Seems they gave up on testing and dropped their standards recently. But I guess that’s the norm these days. Just pump out the seeds if you have reputation and get that $$$


----------



## harrychilds (May 27, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Can I just ask why is everyone so against other seed breeders and about IHG, then I look thru the threads and every other post talking about hermies. Are the plants really that remarkable that it's worth the hermie risk? I've never grown ihg was thinking about it, but from the outside looking in the genetics do not seem stable. Tell me I'm wrong, and get me hip plz


Yeah the plants really are that remarkable that it's worth the hermie risk. And to be fair my hermie plants look stronger than the rest lol I get super high just standing near the plants, my spit turns into cotton wool


----------



## harrychilds (May 27, 2022)

Even though my plants are turning hermie and chucking out loads of nanners. The genetics still looks really good. Like it's going to knock me out when I smoke some of it


----------



## Terpdankistan (May 27, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Can I just ask why is everyone so against other seed breeders and about IHG, then I look thru the threads and every other post talking about hermies. Are the plants really that remarkable that it's worth the hermie risk? I've never grown ihg was thinking about it, but from the outside looking in the genetics do not seem stable. Tell me I'm wrong, and get me hip plz


The keepers I have found hunting through packs were 100% worth sifting through the inevitable herms. I won't buy packs at full price or hype $$$$$ new releases like the Colour of Space though. I snag half packs every black Friday when they go on sale for $60-80 each. Just grew out half packs of JMO and Black Cherry Punch and found amazing keepers (and a couple herms) in each. I have a decent sized flower room and so losing a few plants to herms is no biggie... I can understand why the tent grower gets livid when they lost half or more of their crop when a couple of plants herm on them. For me, it'd been 100% worth the risk and hassle.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 27, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> The keepers I have found hunting through packs were 100% worth sifting through the inevitable herms. I won't buy packs at full price or hype $$$$$ new releases like the Colour of Space though. I snag half packs every black Friday when they go on sale for $60-80 each. Just grew out half packs of JMO and Black Cherry Punch and found amazing keepers (and a couple herms) in each. I have a decent sized flower room and so losing a few plants to herms is no biggie... I can understand why the tent grower gets livid when they lost half or more of their crop when a couple of plants herm on them. For me, it'd been 100% worth the risk and hassle.


Why are the genetics less stable tho? What is IHG doing different and why?

I don't even like saying less stable is the wrong way to put it


----------



## LoC Tha Token (May 29, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Why are the genetics less stable tho? What is IHG doing different and why?
> 
> I don't even like saying less stable is the wrong way to put it


they take two plants and cross them regardless of the genetic makeup. If you cross a plant with the hermie trait I’m fairly sure that there is a chance it gets passed on.

many seed companies are just people chucking pollen and selling the seeds they make. A breeder actually does work to stabilize a strain and pass on the traits they want in the offspring, over and over again to give better chance of getting what is advertised.

chuckers often times have no clue what their plant will look like, grow like or even taste like. But it’s a way for people to make money and marketing is king in this world. If you can sell a man a box of untested beans for 200 you are truly a great marketer.


----------



## Rurumo (May 29, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Why are the genetics less stable tho? What is IHG doing different and why?
> 
> I don't even like saying less stable is the wrong way to put it


For any breeder it comes down to testing and standards. Good breeders have a zero tolerance policy on intersex traits. A good example of this that I just saw yesterday in the Dragon's Flame Genetics thread is that he had just pollinated30-50 big plants with a male he has selected, but then the male started throwing pistils so he went and cut down all of those big beautiful plants....because good breeders try to improve their lines by eliminating intersex traits when they pop up. IHG has always played it fast and loose with hermies in order to pump out as many crosses as possible. People say their older line work was good, but with the # of hermies popping up in MANY of their crosses, it comes down to testing. Reversing elite clones and crossing them with other elite clones removes selection from the equation-all they are doing is taking "fire" females that others selected to smash together so the offspring MUST be tested to see if hermie traits were passed on. It seems like IHG either stopped doing this vital step or just don't care anymore because people keep buying their stuff anyway. I have two IHG plants going now and I'm happy to say neither showed intersex traits, but it really is just the luck of the draw.


----------



## DrOgkush (May 29, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> For any breeder it comes down to testing and standards. Good breeders have a zero tolerance policy on intersex traits. A good example of this that I just saw yesterday in the Dragon's Flame Genetics thread is that he had just pollinated30-50 big plants with a male he has selected, but then the male started throwing pistils so he went and cut down all of those big beautiful plants....because good breeders try to improve their lines by eliminating intersex traits when they pop up. IHG has always played it fast and loose with hermies in order to pump out as many crosses as possible. People say their older line work was good, but with the # of hermies popping up in MANY of their crosses, it comes down to testing. Reversing elite clones and crossing them with other elite clones removes selection from the equation-all they are doing is taking "fire" females that others selected to smash together so the offspring MUST be tested to see if hermie traits were passed on. It seems like IHG either stopped doing this vital step or just don't care anymore because people keep buying their stuff anyway. I have two IHG plants going now and I'm happy to say neither showed intersex traits, but it really is just the luck of the draw.


Rasta Jeff from eerie, lovin, Colin from ethos, Olivia from queen kush, and deep east genetics. In there respected interviews. They hunt for males that shoot pistils. Something about fem to male ratio in reg beans are 60/40 fem/male with those type of herms. All those interviews are on YouTube. Some from dudegrow some mr grow it. Some ctv. But they’re all there. There’s another breeder too. I forget his name. But I knows he’s old school grower


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Rasta Jeff from eerie, lovin, Colin from ethos, Olivia from queen kush, and deep east genetics. In there respected interviews. They hunt for males that shoot pistils. Something about fem to male ratio in reg beans are 60/40 fem/male with those type of herms. All those interviews are on YouTube. Some from dudegrow some mr grow it. Some ctv. But they’re all there. There’s another breeder too. I forget his name. But I knows he’s old school grower


Its probably Dj short. He used to say something along those lines. 

But personally I toss them out.


----------



## harrychilds (May 31, 2022)

Just an update - I managed to contact in house genetics on instagram about the hermie issues I had. And they said they are going to take a look into it and find a solution. So I think they are taking it more seriously now, which is a good thing


----------



## Moabfighter (May 31, 2022)

Anyone work at a medical cannabis facility? I accepted a job with blah blah blah pharmaceuticals today and I’m nervous. It’s hard for me to take care of 8-10 plants let alone hundreds a day. I applied and never thought I’d get a hit back, and by golly they want me. I just don’t know what to do now. No confidence but I know I can grow some weed…… 

Nothing related to inhouse I’m just nervous and looking for guidance


----------



## Terpdankistan (May 31, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone work at a medical cannabis facility? I accepted a job with blah blah blah pharmaceuticals today and I’m nervous. It’s hard for me to take care of 8-10 plants let alone hundreds a day. I applied and never thought I’d get a hit back, and by golly they want me. I just don’t know what to do now. No confidence but I know I can grow some weed……
> 
> Nothing related to inhouse I’m just nervous and looking for guidance


You won't be left to your own devices or expected to make decisions, whatever they start you doing, you'll be following company SOPs every step of the way and under the supervision of a head grower or section lead. I wouldn't be nervous, you'll likely be doing mostly labour-intensive/repetitive tasks at least to start. Pruning/defol, cutting clones, watering mother plants, etc. You won't just be thrown in to run a flower room on your own on day#1.

Hopefully the company that hired you is one the (few) good corporate outfits, here in Canana 99% of the legal cannabis jobs are soul-sucking and dream-killing experiences. My best advice is to go into it with tempered expectations - good luck!


----------



## LoC Tha Token (Jun 2, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Anyone work at a medical cannabis facility? I accepted a job with blah blah blah pharmaceuticals today and I’m nervous. It’s hard for me to take care of 8-10 plants let alone hundreds a day. I applied and never thought I’d get a hit back, and by golly they want me. I just don’t know what to do now. No confidence but I know I can grow some weed……
> 
> Nothing related to inhouse I’m just nervous and looking for guidance


I did it like 12 years ago, jumped into the industry knowing damn near nothing. Just do it, don't fake it til you make it but use the knowledge and skills you have and ask questions and learn the way they want you to do things. Collectives want things done for profit not just the love of the plant and so there will be things you might not do at home that you have to do at work. Leave the ego at home and go in and go with the flow, you will be more than alright you will actually excel. You have the talent with the plant now its just getting over the fear and doing it. Once you do it you will be going through the motions and 6 months from now this post will be just a reminder of how you can do it.

I made good money, had amazing medical benefits and learned a ton about myself, the plant and companies. I decided to grow my own and do another line of work as I didn't want to be around the pesticides and a structured environment that wasn't catered to the love of the plant but the love of money. BUT not everyone fills the soul sucking aspects that others feel.


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 9, 2022)

sMACkin week 5 of flower  Candy GAS terps. The candy side of the terps is almost like a Honey, honeycomb flavour/smell. Super Frosty with a Dense bud structure. Grown with all my love and effort. Hand feeding every day until run off in Coco. The yields are very low on some phenotypes and very large on other phenotypes. They are fast at flowering and 5 weeks in some of the pistils are receding into the buds already. lol I'm going to run them for another 5 weeks and see how fat the buds get. Hopefully I can get some fire red colors out of them towards the end of flower. The stems are already turning a dark pink/red color.


----------



## ImpulsiveGrower (Jun 10, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Man these Slurricane IX beans suck. Bad. Get a tail, then they just die. ETHOS grandpas stash r3 side by side has the baby leaves in less than 48 hours. OGKB x animal cookies aka fierce animal is getting ready to do the same thing. Grow a tail then rot. Unbelievable. I love inhouse. They produce the prettiest most fancy looking buds. But man you gotta pray you get a sprout with some. Shoot.


It’s called damping off and it’s not the breeders fault. Here’s 5 phenos of the slur #7. All seeds popped and were healthy I can’t say anything bad about em.


----------



## Billytheluther (Jun 10, 2022)

ImpulsiveGrower said:


> It’s called damping off and it’s not the breeders fault. Here’s 5 phenos of the slur #7. All seeds popped and were healthy I can’t say anything bad about em. View attachment 5147509


How is it


----------



## Terpdankistan (Jun 11, 2022)

Black Cherry Punch pheno #2 after 2 weeks of curing, big chunky chunky flowers and zero larf off this plant. Sweet cherry Koolaid and Flinstone vitamin terps.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 12, 2022)

Damping off is a fungus/mold from excessive moisture.


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 12, 2022)

Here are the two in house strains I have going now day 49 Flapjacks
:


and Jelly Breath:



No problems with these single seed pops germ or hermie-wise, only complaint is minimal terps with these two compared to my last grow.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 12, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> Black Cherry Punch pheno #2 after 2 weeks of curing, big chunky chunky flowers and zero larf off this plant. Sweet cherry Koolaid and Flinstone vitamin terps.View attachment 5147826View attachment 5147827


Nice!!


----------



## SoD4nk (Jun 12, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> Black Cherry Punch pheno #2 after 2 weeks of curing, big chunky chunky flowers and zero larf off this plant. Sweet cherry Koolaid and Flinstone vitamin terps.View attachment 5147826View attachment 5147827


nice i got 9 of them going right now!


----------



## Terpdankistan (Jun 12, 2022)

SoD4nk said:


> nice i got 9 of them going right now!


I found this pheno in a half-pack, so I'm sure you'll find a winner or two out of 9


----------



## Pupelle (Jun 16, 2022)

Inhouse is doing the One World One Plant growers showcase where they spread these Platinum Swabi Punch seeds around the world to a bunch of growers and some amazing pics have been coming through on IG!

Platinum Punch x Swabi Pakistani Landrace fem. These are pics from the Inhouse/One World One Plant instagram reposts, not my grows:


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 20, 2022)

sMACkin F47


----------



## xox (Jun 23, 2022)

anyone grow ihg greatful breath yet? i got 3 regular beans of this i haven't had room to run them yet.


----------



## Billytheluther (Jun 23, 2022)

xox said:


> anyone grow ihg greatful breath yet? i got 3 regular beans of this i haven't had room to run them yet.


I got 6 beans od dolato breath which is greatful breath x dolato I believe. I havent seen any grows on either.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 24, 2022)

Grateful breath is amazing, that’s one I’d like back. Very cherry pie, super skunky and flavorful. The high was affirming, smooth, and soaring with just enough body. Best of all it was like the smoothest smoking herb, like you could breathe better after smoking it. I seriously loved that one!


----------



## Moabfighter (Jun 24, 2022)

Slurricane bottom left corner. Pulled out my half pack from a few years back. Never got the Slurricane IX to pop but this will be great.


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 24, 2022)

in house genetics sMACkin F52 Cali weed. Cookies Pancakes crossed with MacDaddy


----------



## xox (Jun 24, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> Grateful breath is amazing, that’s one I’d like back. Very cherry pie, super skunky and flavorful. The high was affirming, smooth, and soaring with just enough body. Best of all it was like the smoothest smoking herb, like you could breathe better after smoking it. I seriously loved that one!


nice you got any pics? whats the structure like indica dom or a stretchy sativa like platinum kush breath


----------



## xox (Jul 10, 2022)

platinum kush breath 4th week of flower


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 10, 2022)

Black cherry garlic gifted clone


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 13, 2022)

Slurricane by Inhouse.

HLG 600r

DWC GH trio with southern ag garden friendly fungicide and mammoth p. 5.8 PH.1000ppm 1:1:1 and let it ride down. If anyone has any suggestions for my regimen I’m open to ideas.

cut down to like 0:1:1 in flower. Also 1000ppm and let it ride down


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 14, 2022)

Terple week 6


----------



## severelyburnedman (Jul 18, 2022)

Sup thread... Just popping in here to take a juicy shit on IHG seeds. Bought 4 packs like a fuckin G last year and to nut shell it: piss poor germ rates, deformed seedlings galore, hermaphrodites in week 3 or 4 of flower. The 4th strain i have tried so far is "Garlicane" ($325CAD for 11 seeds) tyhe all germinated which is nice, but half the pack was deformed to start off...Of the remaining 6, 4 are dwarfs and only 2 are normal looking plants. This is the "best experience" i have with IHG strains.


----------



## Terpdankistan (Jul 18, 2022)

severelyburnedman said:


> Sup thread... Just popping in here to take a juicy shit on IHG seeds. Bought 4 packs like a fuckin G last year and to nut shell it: piss poor germ rates, deformed seedlings galore, hermaphrodites in week 3 or 4 of flower. The 4th strain i have tried so far is "Garlicane" ($325CAD for 11 seeds) tyhe all germinated which is nice, but half the pack was deformed to start off...Of the remaining 6, 4 are dwarfs and only 2 are normal looking plants. This is the "best experience" i have with IHG strains.


That's rough. I've definitely had some high mutant/runt rates with some of the packs I've grown out. What were the other 3 strains you grew?


----------



## severelyburnedman (Jul 18, 2022)

Terpdankistan said:


> That's rough. I've definitely had some high mutant/runt rates with some of the packs I've grown out. What were the other 3 strains you grew?


Loud Cake...Frosted Apricot...Plat Kush Breath remix... To be fair I never got to grow the Frosted apricot because i lost em in a serious house fire...


----------



## Billytheluther (Jul 18, 2022)

severelyburnedman said:


> Loud Cake...Frosted Apricot...Plat Kush Breath remix... To be fair I never got to grow the Frosted apricot because i lost em in a serious house fire...


How was the remix


----------



## severelyburnedman (Jul 18, 2022)

lil bit hermy


----------



## Billytheluther (Jul 18, 2022)

Thats what i want to run next


----------



## Billytheluther (Jul 18, 2022)

Do it tends to herm?


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 19, 2022)

Sorry to keep posting this same Slurricane but man I’m proud of it. Go up to top of this page and look at that tiny fucker bottom left corner june 24th. Less than a month later it’s this. After two rounds of defoliation.


----------



## TugthePup (Jul 19, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Sorry to keep posting this same Slurricane but man I’m proud of it. Go up to top of this page and look at that tiny fucker bottom left corner june 24th. Less than a month later it’s this. After two rounds of defoliation.
> View attachment 5166224
> View attachment 5166225


Keep posting. Straight fire.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 21, 2022)

severelyburnedman said:


> Sup thread... Just popping in here to take a juicy shit on IHG seeds. Bought 4 packs like a fuckin G last year and to nut shell it: piss poor germ rates, deformed seedlings galore, hermaphrodites in week 3 or 4 of flower. The 4th strain i have tried so far is "Garlicane" ($325CAD for 11 seeds) tyhe all germinated which is nice, but half the pack was deformed to start off...Of the remaining 6, 4 are dwarfs and only 2 are normal looking plants. This is the "best experience" i have with IHG strains.


That's nasty. Damn. I've had some herm issues over the years with them, but never germination issues. In fact, up until relatively recently, I had perfect germination on every pack, and even the one that broke the perfection only had one dud. A lot of my packs are/were the older stuff. Maybe that has something to so with it. Did all of your packs come from the same seed bank?


----------



## venom#kc (Jul 21, 2022)

i just bought regular for have male
slurmint IX and jelly breath bx1
no herm but poor germ rate and mutant for jelly.
i kept a jelly female 2 years and grew many time
i did a cross.
sherbiker x slurmint.


----------



## howchill (Jul 22, 2022)

Anyone grow frostbite?


----------



## Griffon (Jul 22, 2022)

2x Zurple Punch from seeds,,,, second days of flower. THey will be 100% pollinated with Rainbow BElts 3.0 Pollen.


----------



## Griffon (Jul 22, 2022)

Slurricane #7 ------ 35 day from seeds


----------



## semaphore (Jul 25, 2022)

Anyone got pics they've grown of :

JMO,
Frost Bite,
Dirty Kush Breath,
Garlic Sherb S1


----------



## Moabfighter (Jul 25, 2022)

semaphore said:


> Anyone got pics they've grown of :
> 
> JMO,
> Frost Bite,
> ...


No pics but had a buddy get a breeder cut of JMO from the inhouse guy and he said it was the best strain he’s ever had.


----------



## semaphore (Jul 28, 2022)

Let's see how these turn out.


----------



## venom#kc (Jul 28, 2022)

hermie....ahahah
no, i hope wonderful i love gmo


----------



## xox (Jul 28, 2022)

platinum kush breath 
46 days of flower


----------



## semaphore (Jul 29, 2022)

venom#kc said:


> hermie....ahahah
> no, i hope wonderful i love gmo


Every single strain of IHG seems to have hermie, it's just luck of the draw of late.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 29, 2022)

Just popped some old white animal and spirit animal. Should be sick


----------



## Snowback (Aug 3, 2022)

Some Black Cherry Punch w/ 6500k HO tube backlighting. Each of the two pics is a different BCP.


----------



## Nativecanna (Aug 5, 2022)

Divine storm!!


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 7, 2022)

Man DWC plants are so hard to gauge what they’re gonna do. I guess easy enough to say they’re likely always gonna get massive. How much taller does Slurricane wanna get? She’s riding the lights and I’m at 600 watts HLG 600r. Looking forward to doing some heavy defol in a few weeks. Just like we do it at work on week 4 of flower. I’m gonna call this day 7 of flower.


----------



## SoD4nk (Aug 7, 2022)

Decided to pop my pack of Black Cherry Punch and I got hermiesssss. I previously popped a pack of Slurricane and got two keepers with no herms. Unfortunate cause a few of these looked amazing and even got a real nice purple pheno. Will not buy IH ever again.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 8, 2022)

Damn I got a pack of BCP and Slurricane#7 

Very hesitant to run them and risk it. Have am OG pack of PKBR I'm looking forward to


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 8, 2022)

Black cherry punch or pie?? 
i got the black cherry pie
slurricane 7
And pkbr aswell, excited to pop them..
Don’t currently have anything up so not too worued about hermies


----------



## SoD4nk (Aug 8, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Black cherry punch or pie??
> i got the black cherry pie
> slurricane 7
> And pkbr aswell, excited to pop them..
> Don’t currently have anything up so not too worued about hermies


Black Cherry Punch (black cherry pie x purple punch)


----------



## Nativecanna (Aug 8, 2022)

SoD4nk said:


> Decided to pop my pack of Black Cherry Punch and I got hermiesssss. I previously popped a pack of Slurricane and got two keepers with no herms. Unfortunate cause a few of these looked amazing and even got a real nice purple pheno. Will not buy IH ever again.


Sucks to pay top dollar for genetics an put in the work for them to be unstable!!


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 9, 2022)

SoD4nk said:


> Decided to pop my pack of Black Cherry Punch and I got hermiesssss. I previously popped a pack of Slurricane and got two keepers with no herms. Unfortunate cause a few of these looked amazing and even got a real nice purple pheno. Will not buy IH ever again.


Man I hate to see that. Buds look fantastic. The BCP is even one of their more stable ones, or so I’ve read. Ran it twice. Quite cherry and punchy. Hate to see you got herms man damn


----------



## semaphore (Aug 10, 2022)

PKBR w 3 day 3.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 10, 2022)

Nice


----------



## Death Cap Genetics (Aug 10, 2022)

My Platinum kush breath remix keeper. Smells like really nice GSC with a putrid vomit garlic note. Love this cut, terps, high and yield are there but the structure is wack. 



Trichopath #2 - The nose on this one is complex. Mothballs and cough medicine up front with a savory rosemary turkey dinner kinda thing. Didn't keep it, but i would run more.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 12, 2022)

Very puurdy! 
I've seen some real nice pics of PKB over the years. That's definitely one that I would try.


----------



## xox (Aug 12, 2022)

nice! i just harvested my platinum kush breath i had the regular gold pack not the remix 



my opinion on the pkb i grew is it was a really large spindly plant with small very tight nugs covered in crystals with a long node spacing not much of a stacker i had a purple punch right next to it that was a big stacker theres some buds the size of my four-arm but looks like it needs another couple weeks before the purple punch will be taken down.


----------



## Billytheluther (Aug 12, 2022)

xox said:


> nice! i just harvested my platinum kush breath i had the regular gold pack not the remix
> 
> View attachment 5179955
> 
> my opinion on the pkb i grew is it was a really large spindly plant with small very tight nugs covered in crystals with a long node spacing not much of a stacker i had a purple punch right next to it that was a big stacker theres some buds the size of my four-arm but looks like it needs another couple weeks before the purple punch will be taken down.


How tall was the plant, was that the largest cola? Looks small


----------



## xox (Aug 12, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> How tall was the plant, was that the largest cola? Looks small


indeed is does look small, not sure if that was the largest cola i think it was the first one i trimmed the plant had approx 80 colas on it? maby more idk the thing really likes to branch out. can drop by my journal if your curious


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 16, 2022)

Slurricane by inhouse. Never again will I try the “crush” method like we do at work. Pinch the main top two or three times, apparently to slow down stretch but I don’t fuckin see it. Plant is over 6ft tall whatever isn’t hitting the light (HLG 600r) is growing beyond the light…. Cutting tops off that are hitting the light. Massive plant and I’m frustrated. Too large. Gonna hit it with some heavy defol soon when I can find the time.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Aug 16, 2022)

Got 2 just came out the shell


----------



## Griffon (Aug 16, 2022)

Zurple Punch 30 dayz into flower. This thing is massive super super yielder.


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 16, 2022)

Griffon said:


> View attachment 5182120
> 
> Zurple Punch 30 dayz into flower. This thing is massive super super yielder.


I have a pack of these but two people on Reddit said they hermd. Scared to run them. Any herms?

also, looks great. How’s the terps? “Punch” zing? I love the black cherry punch. It’s very “punch”


----------



## Griffon (Aug 16, 2022)

No, i don't see any sign of hermification at this point, I know it's a gamble tu run overpriced company like Inhouse.. I had 1 herm from the Expedition line at my last run. that pollinate just a bit, but the damage was done, i got like 2-3 seeds per buds, the buds is still very very good at smoke when everything is removed. The seeds are supposed to be good according to my research. The Expedition plant was stressed enough to trigger the hermification as i can see. you can run a mother plant and succeed 2 run with 100% FEM and with the same mother plant 100% FEM just a bit stressed BOOM the male part appear. a real hermie will show male part at 20 days of bloom ( i think ) those born hermies will lead to 100% hermie seeds no matter what.


----------



## semaphore (Aug 17, 2022)

Week 5 (recalculated). PBKR.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Aug 17, 2022)

Fuck yeah brutha


----------



## Griffon (Aug 17, 2022)

Very nice garden, perfect fit for the tent size.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 18, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Slurricane by inhouse. Never again will I try the “crush” method like we do at work. Pinch the main top two or three times, apparently to slow down stretch but I don’t fuckin see it. Plant is over 6ft tall whatever isn’t hitting the light (HLG 600r) is growing beyond the light…. Cutting tops off that are hitting the light. Massive plant and I’m frustrated. Too large. Gonna hit it with some heavy defol soon when I can find the time. View attachment 5181985


I actually like that stacking. Too bad that you don't have more ceiling height.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 18, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> Got 2 just came out the shell


Regarding your Sticky Glues,
I had the freebies last year. They were quite nice looking and smelled great but mine burned all black and ugly so I did not keep them. Hopefully yours are a little bit cleaner.

Here is a couple pics of my Sticky Glue just before harvest:


----------



## Moabfighter (Aug 18, 2022)

Snowback said:


> I actually like that stacking. Too bad that you don't have more ceiling height.


Thank you. I wish I had cloned this one. I also can appreciate the stacking trait. If I could run this Slurricane again, id veg less time and somehow spread the branches out. Don’t have a trellis net. I always wondered why people bothered with those but from work and now at home I can see why. Strong vertical growth I’ve found can really benefit from being opened up.

very happy so far with this Slurricane. Checking hard for balls but not seeing any. Have a good day man.


----------



## semaphore (Aug 19, 2022)

Does Jellysickle still throw tons of nanners and sacks ? Ordered a pack but now heading it’s gonna be hit and miss.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 28, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> Thank you. I wish I had cloned this one. I also can appreciate the stacking trait. If I could run this Slurricane again, id veg less time and somehow spread the branches out. Don’t have a trellis net. I always wondered why people bothered with those but from work and now at home I can see why. Strong vertical growth I’ve found can really benefit from being opened up.
> 
> very happy so far with this Slurricane. Checking hard for balls but not seeing any. Have a good day man.


i ran 6 fem slurricanes and only 1 hermed, they seemed pretty stable id run more if i had the chance. I found 2 really nice ones with that punch frost.


----------



## Greybush7387 (Aug 28, 2022)

Death Cap Genetics said:


> My Platinum kush breath remix keeper. Smells like really nice GSC with a putrid vomit garlic note. Love this cut, terps, high and yield are there but the structure is wack.
> 
> View attachment 5178942
> 
> ...


looks like mac1. I love it


----------



## semaphore (Aug 31, 2022)

PKBR almost at week 8.


----------



## semaphore (Sep 6, 2022)

Will see how these turn out.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 7, 2022)

This is what happens when you grow an 8 foot tall, 4foot wide plant. Flip earlier than you’d think in hydro, folks.
Slurricane by inhouse genetics and I’m not proud of it. Plenty of buds but stupid long “legs” so long they’re bending out of shape like a umbrella falling over. Sucks man.



too tall. Stuff hits the lights and burns. Tried to move branches now it just looks stupid. Oh well.


----------



## semaphore (Sep 8, 2022)

Week 9, not enough Amber yet to chop.


----------



## BenGman (Sep 9, 2022)

ICED OUT = Slurricane7xPurple Punch.


Week 5.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 15, 2022)

Some pinky-purple-ish Black Cherry Punch. This one smelled beautiful but was a little bland in the flavor department. Not a keeper.


----------



## Moabfighter (Sep 15, 2022)

Lowering the PPM on Slurricane, two weeks out ish. Getting some good fade. Not AS frosty as I hoped, but I’m happy. Smells really good. Hundreds of fuckin small ish buds. Not too leafy though so it’s all good.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm not impressed with this company so far but hey shit happens probably won't buy no more from inhouse first time but I'm good moving on


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 16, 2022)

I reckon ima get rid of my slurricane 7, black cherry punch and platinum garlic beans. Where can I go to sell/ swap them?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 16, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I reckon ima get rid of my slurricane 7, black cherry punch and platinum garlic beans. Where can I go to sell/ swap them?


IG


----------



## semaphore (Sep 16, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> I'm not impressed with this company so far but hey shit happens probably won't buy no more from inhouse first time but I'm good moving on


Reason you’re not impressed is ?


----------



## Psyphish (Sep 17, 2022)

BenGman said:


> ICED OUT = Slurricane7xPurple Punch.
> View attachment 5195100
> 
> Week 5.


Grew couple of these, both were really frosty and stinky, but barely got me high. I'm thinking it's the Purple Punch...


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 17, 2022)

semaphore said:


> Reason you’re not impressed is ?


Peon ass growth maybe old seed stock.


----------



## BenGman (Sep 17, 2022)

Psyphish said:


> Grew couple of these, both were really frosty and stinky, but barely got me high. I'm thinking it's the Purple Punch...


If this stuff barely got me high I'd honestly be shocked...even average street weed gets me baked., you smoking too many Dabs?!


----------



## Psyphish (Sep 18, 2022)

BenGman said:


> If this stuff barely got me high I'd honestly be shocked...even average street weed gets me baked., you smoking too many Dabs?!View attachment 5199423


Trichome coverage isn't always an indicator of potency IME. As I said, both plants were very frosty, but very mild.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sep 18, 2022)

Psyphish said:


> Trichome coverage isn't always an indicator of potency IME. As I said, both plants were very frosty, but very mild.


The frostiest plant I've grown was Pure Michigan f2 and it was far from "potent". Nice smoke but definitely quite mild.


----------



## BenGman (Sep 18, 2022)

Psyphish said:


> Trichome coverage isn't always an indicator of potency IME. As I said, both plants were very frosty, but very mild.


No it comes down to the amount of Amber Trichomes and Th%..


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Sep 25, 2022)

Anyone got info on Cherry Breeze or S-Class?


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 3, 2022)

Slurricane by inhouse. Should be close to an ounce yield.

Day 63


----------



## Seawood (Oct 16, 2022)

This company is another example over overhyped, overpriced crap. I posted earlier about buying a pack of S7. Only one germ’d, put it outside and just harvested the plant. I’ll net maybe 2 zips once fully dried…my worst yield ever on an outdoor plant. Everything about it is average at best. One thing that isn’t average is their customer service…it’s non-existent.

The odd, random unicorn doesn’t make a quality breeder. Consistent, reliable results does….and IHG falls short in that regard. Why people support such a shitty breeder is beyond me. So many better options out there.


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 16, 2022)

Seawood said:


> This company is another example over overhyped, overpriced crap. I posted earlier about buying a pack of S7. Only one germ’d, put it outside and just harvested the plant. I’ll net maybe 2 zips once fully dried…my worst yield ever on an outdoor plant. Everything about it is average at best. One thing that isn’t average is their customer service…it’s non-existent.
> 
> The odd, random unicorn doesn’t make a quality breeder. Consistent, reliable results does….and IHG falls short in that regard. Why people support such a shitty breeder is beyond me. So many better options out there.


I’m open to better options. Some people get into “Nike” kicks, or “Tesla” cars. Inhouse is a top reputable breeder. Maybe not “the best” but they have the hype. I’ve never grown an in-house strain that didn’t impress the fuck out of me. Not to say there aren’t others out there, but I like inhouse. They have a good name and their plants have the frost.


----------



## Seawood (Oct 17, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> I’m open to better options. Some people get into “Nike” kicks, or “Tesla” cars. Inhouse is a top reputable breeder. Maybe not “the best” but they have the hype. I’ve never grown an in-house strain that didn’t impress the fuck out of me. Not to say there aren’t others out there, but I like inhouse. They have a good name and their plants have the frost.


You said it…”hype”. Instagram is a powerful tool for smoke and mirrors marketing. 

I’ve been at this game for a long time. When I get a pack of seeds that don’t crack, it’s not me. 

When a company turns its back on customers who pay big money to support them, they can go fuck themselves. They might have a good name to some but not to me. All good, moving on…


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 17, 2022)

Seawood said:


> You said it…”hype”. Instagram is a powerful tool for smoke and mirrors marketing.
> 
> I’ve been at this game for a long time. When I get a pack of seeds that don’t crack, it’s not me.
> 
> When a company turns its back on customers who pay big money to support them, they can go fuck themselves. They might have a good name to some but not to me. All good, moving on…


I know what you mean. I have a pack of Slurricane IX that won’t crack open to literally save their lives… gave up on those. Also inhouse pretty much said it was my fault also….


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 17, 2022)

Same I popped 2 of sticky glue one never came out and the one that did is a runt super slug status.Everything I popped from Archive came out in less than 24 hrs so I know where my money is at fuck inhouse.Team Archive kings stash


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 17, 2022)

Sticky Glue 2 months old guess she trying to take off now lol depending on how she comes along these next few weeks might just kill it and make room for something better.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Oct 18, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> Same I popped 2 of sticky glue one never came out and the one that did is a runt super slug status.Everything I popped from Archive came out in less than 24 hrs so I know where my money is at fuck inhouse.Team Archive kings stash


I had the same experience I got 2 free sticky glue and both popped and neither grew. I did grow out one of their strains and it was nice but not exceptional imo.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 18, 2022)

I bought a 5 pack of sticky glue got 3 left but I don't think I will try anytime soon might be some good in there but I'm not hunting anymore.


----------



## Griffon (Oct 18, 2022)

I'm working on my next run -- Zurple Punch / Rocket Fuel / Heat Wave / Grand Master Sexy / Planet Of The Grape -- and this time i will try to clone the plant instead of putting the seed into flower like the last time. (finger,,crossed)


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Oct 18, 2022)

Got 5 Cherry Breezes germinated from the 5 regs in the pack... all on 2nd/3rd node right now... going to clone then in a few weeks then flower the clones to do an OP for the F2s ...


----------



## buddygrows (Oct 21, 2022)

Couldn't do anything close to the minimum order for wholesale and In House still hooked me up. Seems like a pretty cool guy so far


----------



## Lambda Genetics (Oct 21, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> Couldn't do anything close to the minimum order for wholesale and In House still hooked me up. Seems like a pretty cool guy so far


Didn’t know they did direct


----------



## howchill (Oct 21, 2022)

buddygrows said:


> Couldn't do anything close to the minimum order for wholesale and In House still hooked me up. Seems like a pretty cool guy so far


Same I didn’t know they do direct…
Which in house profile on Instagram?


----------



## buddygrows (Oct 21, 2022)

https://www.instagram.com/inhousegenetics.official



Just said I wanted to get a wholesale order and start small but probably get bigger orders. They were cool with less than their usual minimum. Most of these breeders want like 5k minimum


----------



## Moabfighter (Oct 27, 2022)

Looks like fierce animal isn’t gonna pop. Tried one a few months ago and it also didn’t pop. Had three. First one popped fine a year or so ago. Every other seed I did this run, from other breeders, popped fine…. It is what it is I guess.

zurple punch bx popped good so I’m happy with that. Really wanted that ogkb cross fierce animal to go but it’s all good. Looking forward to the zurple punch


----------



## Kalkwerk (Nov 2, 2022)

One of a phenos of sugar cane I kept. This is her second run. Chop day.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 2, 2022)

Some Platinum Kush Breath Remix right before the chop. This pheno gets tall and has some space between the nodes but if you feed her good she will make frosty solid almost tennis ball sized nugs. She smells great, which not all platinum crosses do, and has a great strong high that is not couch lock but definitely does the job.


----------



## Kalkwerk (Nov 2, 2022)

Beautiful @LeftOurEyes She looks alot like other sugar cane pheno i kept! 

#3 from this post.





In House Genetics Thread


Platinum Gorilla freebie 26 days from 12/12 44 days from 12/12



www.rollitup.org


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 2, 2022)

Kalkwerk said:


> Beautiful @LeftOurEyes She looks alot like other sugar cane pheno i kept!
> 
> #3 from this post.
> 
> ...


Yeah a lot of the platinum crosses come out looking pretty similar but with different terps it seems. Gorgeous flowers for sure.


----------



## pilto (Nov 4, 2022)

I just started germination on 5xPlatinum Kush Breath by inhouse

Wish me luck. The seeds looked OK. I dunno...they seemed old looking to me. Two of them had like, dents in them. Anyway, i'll see what happens and update here.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 4, 2022)

This is another Black Cherry Punch. This one was a nice yielder and the flavor was okay, but the burn was a little off. In the end, not a keeper, but fun to grow.


----------



## pilto (Nov 7, 2022)

UPDATE 4/5 taproots doing paper towel. I put all 5, even the non-popped seed, into some small pots and so far two of them have broken soil. Expecting at LEAST 4/5 to make it to seedling stage. Fingers crossed on my 5th.

Does anybody know what the difference between Platinum Kush Breath and Platinum Kush Breath Remix? I have the original but have only seen the remix on growjournal websites. ANybody know what the difference is and if one is better than the other?


----------



## Billytheluther (Nov 7, 2022)

pilto said:


> UPDATE 4/5 taproots doing paper towel. I put all 5, even the non-popped seed, into some small pots and so far two of them have broken soil. Expecting at LEAST 4/5 to make it to seedling stage. Fingers crossed on my 5th.
> 
> Does anybody know what the difference between Platinum Kush Breath and Platinum Kush Breath Remix? I have the original but have only seen the remix on growjournal websites. ANybody know what the difference is and if one is better than the other?


Id like to know aswell..


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Nov 7, 2022)

pilto said:


> Does anybody know what the difference between Platinum Kush Breath and Platinum Kush Breath Remix? I have the original but have only seen the remix on growjournal websites. ANybody know what the difference is and if one is better than the other?


The difference is that the parents are swapped. One has Platinum as the mom and OGKB v2.1 as the pollen donor and the other has OGKBv2.1 as the mom and Platinum as the pollen donor. 

As far as which one is better, I haven't hunted through them enough to know for sure. I only ran a few seeds of each and the Remix ended up being the one I have kept so far. My experience was that PKB yielded better but the remix was frostier and prettier. Both smoked and smelled about the same. I have two packs of each that I still want to hunt through but I have so many beans sitting and I really like the Remix pheno that I have right now.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 7, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> I know what you mean. I have a pack of Slurricane IX that won’t crack open to literally save their lives… gave up on those. Also inhouse pretty much said it was my fault also….



What's your germ method?


----------



## Moabfighter (Nov 8, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> What's your germ method?


5.6-5.8 PH water lightly dampen paper towel, put seeds inside. Put paper towel into a weed bag. Roll up bag. Put bag into dvd case and set on top of my light driver. It’s 100% effective unless some inhouse beans. Not all. Definitely this batch of Slurricane beans I have but it’s all good. Fierce animal I tried two in the last 3 months and neither popped.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 8, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> 5.6-5.8 PH water lightly dampen paper towel, put seeds inside. Put paper towel into a weed bag. Roll up bag. Put bag into dvd case and set on top of my light driver. It’s 100% effective unless some inhouse beans. Not all. Definitely this batch of Slurricane beans I have but it’s all good. Fierce animal I tried two in the last 3 months and neither popped.



Next batch just toss seeds in a glass of water in the dark..keep em in the high 70s..low 80s.. in the dark.. check on em in 48 hours..then 72 hours.. I bet your germ rates go up.. the tap roots will grow down while the seed floats.. if the seeds sink..they are duds. It's called float tech.. check it out, I was skeptical..I've switched over..it works great.


----------



## lungbutter (Nov 9, 2022)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Yeah a lot of the platinum crosses come out looking pretty similar but with different terps it seems. Gorgeous flowers for sure.


this is a very similar to the look of the s-class freebie they gave out

i think that must be another platinum cross, its very nice, blues type taste, which i didn't expect


----------



## thetrickstergod (Nov 18, 2022)

Platinum Oreoz


----------



## toomp (Nov 18, 2022)

thetrickstergod said:


> Platinum Oreoz


how was this? got more pics?


----------



## thetrickstergod (Nov 19, 2022)

More here; https://www.instagram.com/reel/ClIRZQ1Pl62/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y= Will be a minute before it’s cured.


----------



## Psyphish (Nov 19, 2022)

Moabfighter said:


> 5.6-5.8 PH water lightly dampen paper towel, put seeds inside. Put paper towel into a weed bag. Roll up bag. Put bag into dvd case and set on top of my light driver. It’s 100% effective unless some inhouse beans. Not all. Definitely this batch of Slurricane beans I have but it’s all good. Fierce animal I tried two in the last 3 months and neither popped.


Aren't light drivers pretty hot? I just drop seeds into a shot glass full of tap water and never had issues.


----------



## Modern Selections (Nov 19, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Next batch just toss seeds in a glass of water in the dark..keep em in the high 70s..low 80s.. in the dark.. check on em in 48 hours..then 72 hours.. I bet your germ rates go up.. the tap roots will grow down while the seed floats.. if the seeds sink..they are duds. It's called float tech.. check it out, I was skeptical..I've switched over..it works great.


Float tech ... That's hilarious! Good one!

In the real world viable seeds sink.

Soak seeds in a quarter full solo cup, with a drop or two of bloom nutrient or the like, for 24 hours. Then sow seeds 1/2" deep in quality seed starting mix, like Coast of Maine or Fox Farm Light Warrior. 

For greatest growth rate potential, place pots on a heat mat under good quality light set to 18 hours on and 6 hours off. 

Heat from the bottom of the pot produces amazing growth. As farmers say, wait until soil warms, never sow in cold soil.


----------



## Griffon (Nov 19, 2022)

I have very good result when i Soak the seeds for like 6 hours in water. and put them inside good quality towel with very low humidity inside a Ziplock bag for 24-48 hours, if the seeds does'nt crack and show tiny root in 48 hours usually they will never do anything.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 21, 2022)

Modern Selections said:


> In the real world viable seeds sink.


Thanks for that. I didn't want to start anything at the time but when I read that other comment I was like: "Whaaaa?" I don't even move my seeds out of the glass until they have all sunk.


----------



## BobbyBuddah (Nov 23, 2022)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Has anyone heard of Nice dream cake from in house fems ???? I have them in a redials container with no package but were in my in-house section of vault so I’m guessing they are In house





Tx-Peanutt said:


> Has anyone heard of Nice dream cake from in house fems ???? I have them in a redials container with no package but were in my in-house section of vault so I’m guessing they are In house


This strain changed my life, since I lost it , it’s been my life’s mission to get it back but in-house discontinued it


----------



## phreedom_man (Nov 23, 2022)

Apricot Jelly


----------



## Dadanga (Nov 27, 2022)

Applejax


----------



## phreedom_man (Nov 27, 2022)

Applejax looks great


----------



## phreedom_man (Nov 27, 2022)

Apricot Jelly got the chop. Very frosty trich covered and terpy.


----------



## Dadanga (Dec 6, 2022)

I'm spewing I missed out on the half pack sales. Seems like sugar cane has exploded in popularity over on reddit.


----------



## Marypalm (Dec 7, 2022)

Harvest Mutual has a 40% of everything in the store at the moment. Not sure if they have half packs.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 7, 2022)

Marypalm said:


> Harvest Mutual has a 40% of everything in the store at the moment. Not sure if they have half packs.


Do you need a code?


----------



## Marypalm (Dec 7, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> Do you need a code?


LIQUID40 is the code


----------



## semaphore (Dec 15, 2022)

Sugarcane Day 47/70-75


----------



## Big_Chungus (Dec 15, 2022)

Het guys, trynna remember if In House did a cross with the Slymer cut of Chernobyl, am I tripping?


----------



## Dadanga (Dec 16, 2022)

Almost at the end. Will be trying some different AJX phenos and maybe some 7east gear after.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 16, 2022)

Sticky glue bout to give her a go soon the runt came along smells nice stinky


----------



## Snowback (Dec 18, 2022)

Big_Chungus said:


> Het guys, trynna remember if In House did a cross with the Slymer cut of Chernobyl, am I tripping?


I know that Ninefold Collective made a few crosses with that one. They were pretty good if you can still find them. I haven't been there lately but Great Lakes may still have them if you are interested. As for IHG, I do not know.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 23, 2022)

I just ordered 2x packs(20 seeds) of SugarCane, my first IHG order...


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Dec 23, 2022)

Isn't this just SugarCane found from IHG seeds? Dip’N Stix Cut of Sugarcane Bred by Inhouse – Welcome to the Beleaf Store (boomfiya.com)


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 27, 2022)

Divine beleaf cut at least that's what I was told. Best yeilder I got and strongest I've smoked so far. Smells great and too.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 28, 2022)

Man, you don't mess around when it comes to gloves.


----------



## semaphore (Dec 30, 2022)

Sugarcane Day 61

Might chop at 65


----------



## xox (Jan 2, 2023)

dam i got burnt i grew a massive 1lb plant of platinum kush breath last fall didnt clone it was killer smoke so decided i grow another one and clone it this time the new one i started dam thing chucked about 10 male flowers 4 weeks into flower .


----------



## Cannacal04 (Jan 2, 2023)

Booted up another jelly pancakes, was very short during the veg faze unlike my last pheno and is already smelling fruity whereas the last was more of a baked goods smell. Jelly breath leaning?? 

Looks like it'll produce well and is in my tent next 2 an archive scooby snacks, more frost on it as in house usually does terp battle I'd say even as of now. Happy with the results so far


----------

